#ubuntu+1 2008-02-11
<tcpdumpgod> Whats cracking. I have a GeForce FX 5200/AGP/SSE2 and a DELL 2007WFP LCD monitor. It is sluggish is heck and glxinfo |grep rend shows direct rendering enabled. I do have the monitor connected with a HD-15 cable and not the DVI both card and monitor are capable of however, i would think that I could comfortably watch full screen video.
<tcpdumpgod> Anyone know if this kind of sluggishness is because of the HD-15 cable?
<VanDyke> nope
<VanDyke> it's more likely a driver issue
<VanDyke> what resolution are you workin with ?
<void^> compiz disabled?
<lz7> FX 5200 dosnt support 2007WFP native resolution over dvi, what is HD-15 cable? vga?
<enyc> lz7: HD15 is the plug on vga cables
<crimsun> DanaG: if you depend on hardware, absolutely.  However, neither ALSA nor OSSv4+ depends solely on it.
<crimsun> DanaG: I have finished inspecting OSSv4's mixer layer, but from what I see both it and alsa-driver+alsa-lib allow you to define virtual pin config sets
<crimsun> err, haven't* finished
<DanaG> OOps, I'd forgotten what I was talking about .... (scrolls up)... oh yeah, pin configs.
<DanaG> "If you depend on hardware" -- I'm not sure I understand.
<crimsun> DanaG: if one writes a driver that depends solely on the wiring, then one's screwed.
<DanaG> In my current notebook, the speakers are just plain hard-wired to the output jack, so I can't separate the two.
<crimsun> DanaG: thankfully (or otherwise), no modern OS does that.
<enyc> reset
<enyc> oops
<crimsun> DanaG: But that's what I've been saying all along:  you don't need to separate the wiring.
<DanaG> Likewise, if the speakers are hardwired to the 'front' jack, you can't do anything else with it at the same time.
<DanaG> What I want is this: two-channel front device, plus six-channel other device.
<crimsun> DanaG: virtually all drivers these days provide abstraction for pin sets.
<crimsun> if you want an absolutely stellar example of how this is possible, see what recent MacOS X versions do
<lz7> anybode use x86_64 hardy? do you have npviewer.bin segfaults? ussualy on "heavy" flash sites...
<VanDyke> tcpdumpgod: whats your resolution ?
<crimsun> now, I'm not saying it will be /straightforward/ to do in Ubuntu, but it's definitely possible.
<DanaG> I haven't seen what you can do in OS X -- the only time I've ever really used it has been on this laptop, with the AppleHDA patch and the codec dump from Linux.
<crimsun> well, per-stream definitions per-jack set.
<crimsun> which means you can have different streams going at different volumes to different jacks.
<DanaG> aah.
<DanaG> But if speakers and front-jack are wired to the same actual pin on the chip, you're out of luck for separating them.
<DanaG> Some time I'll have to find the notebook in a store somewhere, perhaps.
<crimsun> DanaG: yes, in that case you're screwed.
<DanaG> I had some fun yesterday with my dad's desktop with an ALC882 -- the front jacks can be separated, for both input and output, from the rear jacks.  In addition, you can make any of the three fronts be any of mic, line-in, or line out.  Onboard audio is pretty cool, nowadays.
<lz7> www.nvidia.com always cause npviewer.bin to segfault
<lz7> they have much flash there
<crimsun> DanaG: some also support hardware multiopen.
<DanaG> I think my Sigmatel is probably bottom-of-the barrel -- at least Realtek offers EMULATED directsound in Windows.  Sigmatel gives nothing.
<crimsun> the two better HDA implementers are Conexant and Realtek.
<lz7> did someone said "Windows"?
<crimsun> Conexant is even playing the open source ballgame finally.
<DanaG> Linux is still my primary OS, though.  Can't beat PulseAudio!
<DanaG> And Synaptics Linux driver.
<lz7> i have AD1988 chip
<DanaG> I pulled the touchpad out of an old laptop, and I was glad to see that they give good specs on how to interface with the device, both electrically and logically.
<DanaG> s/logic/physic/
<MatthewV> I'm unable to get the remote inluded with my compro vidoemate u500 to work - it shows up as a device in /proc/bus/input/devices (/dev/input/event7) but I'm unable to get irrecord -H devinput -d /dev/input/event7 lircd.conf to pick up anything - any ideas? should I be asking elsewhere?
<tcpdumpgod> VanDyke, currently its set at....
<tcpdumpgod> 1680x1050@24bit
<tcpdumpgod> Think I should drop to a lower res and bitrate VanDyke ?
<mohbana> how come i have to reinstall the nvidia drivers each time i update the kernel?
<crimsun> because you've changed the ABI.
<lz7> tcpdumpgod: this is not a "bitrate"
<tcpdumpgod> im sorry lz7, whatever.
<tcpdumpgod> you know what I mean.
<tcpdumpgod> 16000 colors, 24000 colors
<tcpdumpgod> etc.
<lz7> and you may try lowering res, but it should be fine with 1680
<lz7> what is your CPU and how much memory you have?
<tcpdumpgod> I'd think so to... one thing I did notice in DMESG was the following.
<tcpdumpgod> [   46.969693] agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 4x mode
<lz7> this is normal
<tcpdumpgod> Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.40GHz w/1GB of Ram.
<tcpdumpgod> okay lz7
<VanDyke> that is fine
<lz7> what exactly you mean by "sluggish"?
<VanDyke> and what kind of video are you playing
<tcpdumpgod> Flash.
<tcpdumpgod> Youtube video.
<VanDyke> hmmm
<tcpdumpgod> I'll try a DVD...
<VanDyke> should be fine
<VanDyke> I'd be pretty suspicious of driver
<tcpdumpgod> Milo & Otis FTW!
<tcpdumpgod> Well, it says direct rendering is enabled, and Im fairly good w/computers.
<tcpdumpgod> And linux, and I know its working.
<tcpdumpgod> Okay, the DVD test told me a lot.
<lz7> hmm. do you have problem with desktop/compiz? or only with playing flash on youtube?
<tcpdumpgod> I bet its the flash player.
<tcpdumpgod> Flash and Mozilla suck. No, no 3d effects are enabled.
<tcpdumpgod> But they work.
<tcpdumpgod> I've gotta go eat wife calls.
<tcpdumpgod> Im going to try tux racer or something when I return. Thanks for the help guys and gals.
<tcpdumpgod> :)
<roe_> <not meant to be flamebait> how stable is alpha4?  I'm looking to donate some PCs to charity and would like to put ubuntu on it.  I was unhappy with the bloat and performance of gutsy and it was my understanding the the LTS releases try to pear down and stabilize </not meant to be flamebait>
<lz7> try it and then decide
<lz7> i doubt it is much different
<lz7> in term of memory requirements etc
<lz7> for better performance you may try xubuntu
<lz7> it have lower requirements
<lz7> and much of default alpha 4 apps just crashing every time
<lz7> like applets etc
<roe_> so the alpha for xubuntu is not stable?
<lz7> what you think "alpha" mean?
<roe_> well I lead my question with how stable is alpha4? and you said that you doubted it was much different that gutsy, which, while it was bloated and not rock solid, was passable as a desktop OS, then you say that the applets all crash everytime, so you confuse me
<tcpdumpgod> Yeah, 3D games are flawless lz7 :)
<tcpdumpgod> Its just the crappy flash plugin.
<tcpdumpgod> Maybe i'll try Opera or something.
<ethana3> epiphany?
<lz7> tcpdumpgod: its not browser problem, flash is slowing down any browser or OS
<lz7> even on my core 2 duo 2.4 ghz
<lz7> some sites are awful
<ethana3> how far along is gnash now?
<ethana3> and how does it perform?
<tcpdumpgod> thats what i thought ethana3...
<tcpdumpgod> It sucks :(
<ethana3> well it will suck for compatibility
<ethana3> but for what it can already handle, like youtube
<ethana3> is it faster?
<tcpdumpgod> Youtube is slow.
<tcpdumpgod> in full screen.
<tcpdumpgod> If I have more than one tab open using flash on any of my linux machines (all three of them) firefox will stall and I have to manually kill the process.
<lz7> on x86_64 it is even worse, it segfaults every time
<DanaG> Flash just plain sucks, in my opinion.
<DanaG> Plus, it likes to obscure page content.
<lz7> i hated it since its born
<tcpdumpgod> lz7, are you using ndiswrapper with the 32 bit flash, i guess so. I dont think they've made a 64Bit flash.
<tcpdumpgod> I may be mistaken.
<tcpdumpgod> amen DanaG !
<lz7> tcpdumpgod: yes with wrapper
<lz7> well it work kind of ok for most sites
<lz7> kind of
<lz7> not counting slowdowns
<tcpdumpgod> Yeah.
<tcpdumpgod> They need to seriously do some dev. work on flash for linux period.
<tcpdumpgod> Opera seems to be faster than Swiftweasel though...
<roe_> anyone know where the netboot images are?
<tcpdumpgod> they're on most mirrors i believe rockets
<tcpdumpgod> i mena roe_
<tcpdumpgod> lol
<rockets> rockets, huh?
<rockets> lol
<rockets> oh
<tcpdumpgod> I love deluge.
<tcpdumpgod> Im a Houstonian so... GO ROCKETS! (I guess :\)
<roe_> tcpdumpgod, yes I looked at one of them and didn't see it in the list
<tcpdumpgod> Interesting, you're looking for the net install for hardy?
<roe_> at the moment I'll settle for the net install for any release
<roe_> but ultimately yes for hardy
<tcpdumpgod> roe_, should it not be this ISO? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hardy/alpha-4/hardy-alternate-i386.iso
<tcpdumpgod> Check this page out http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hardy/alpha-4/
<roe_> the alternate image is the textual or ncurses based image not the net boot image
<roe_> sorry, net boot not net install
<roe_> multitasking got the better of me
<lz7> never heard of "netboot" images of ubuntu
<lz7> ...
<roe_> I have all but gutsy and hardy, just can't seem to remember where I got them from
<tcpdumpgod> I'
<tcpdumpgod> I found it
<tcpdumpgod> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<lz7> how they are named?
<roe_> bingo thanx
<tcpdumpgod> No problem roe_ ...
<lz7> wow they have another site for images
<lz7> :/
<roe_> it should be easier to find
<tcpdumpgod> Yeah.
<lz7> mmm its repository
<lz7> what this netboot does?
<lz7> 9 mb in size!
<tcpdumpgod> Yeah, im sure that'll load basically nothing.
<tcpdumpgod> lol
<tcpdumpgod> You need at least the basic tools.
<lz7> any way to disable web page "stuckage" when mouse pointer is over flash banner?
<ethana3> lz7: flashblock?
<ethana3> lz7: adblock?
<ethana3> lz7: both?
<lz7> this is for disabling flash? it is too radical...
<tcpdumpgod> lol @ "stuckage"
<tcpdumpgod> Yeah, "killall -9 firefox usually works for me"
<DanaG> The major stuckage I have is KEYBOARD stuckage.
<lz7> no, this is not what i mean
<tcpdumpgod> lz7, have you ever tried Swiftweasel?
<DanaG> Try doing ANYTHING with Xorg thinking the 'super' key is held down.
<tcpdumpgod> I know lz7, I was messing with youy.
<tcpdumpgod> -y.
<tcpdumpgod> KEYBOARD stuckage i believe is the worst.
<tcpdumpgod> Hello burner_
<lz7> ethana3: thanks for flashblock, it is not what i wanted, but probably viable workaround
<lz7> at least pages is not stucking now
<lz7> i hate flash
<lz7> what ubufox firefox addon does?
<lz7> which is installed by default
<Dr_willis> i tend to use flashblock and/or noscript
<lz7> i noticed font rendering on web pages incorrect now in hardy, when "fi" or "fl" combination is used
<lz7> ff also
<lz7> happens with serif font
<theAtom> how can i upgrade 7.10 to Hardy Heron?
<rsk> if you dont know you really shouldn't
<rsk> theAtom: what's the reason you want to run unstable software?
<theAtom> boredom
<theAtom> good enough reason? lol
<rsk> sure
<theAtom> ok
<theAtom> :)
<theAtom> besides i backed up 7.10 with acronis trueimage
<rsk> run sudo update-manager -d
<theAtom> so just wanna play around
<theAtom> ok ty
<theAtom> can i run it with chat open?
<rsk> sure
<theAtom> or need to close everything?
<rsk> nope
<theAtom> i have firefox open too
<theAtom> ok
<theAtom> brb
<lz7> isnt hardy repos should be enabled first?
<rsk> no
<rsk> the manager takes care of that
<ethana2> theAtom: boredom can be very dangerous
<ethana2> but props to all the devs who make FOSS so exciting
<c1|freaky> hi all. im trying to apt-get update but it tells me
<c1|freaky> W: Konnte http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/Release nicht holen  Unable to find expected entry  web/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<c1|freaky> is the .de mirror broken?
<lz7> why you not try another mirror
<c1|freaky> where can I find other mirrors?
<c1|freaky> sorryi just woke up im still a bit sleepy
<lz7> system->administration->software sources
<c1|freaky> im on kubuntu
<c1|freaky> i dont have that
<lz7> sources.lst file in...
<lz7> wait a second
<c1|freaky> ok
<lz7> btw dosnt adept (isnt it manager for kde) have something similiar?
<lz7> -> /etc/apt/sources.list remove "de." in this file
<c1|freaky> wait a second ill have a lot
<c1|freaky> shouldnt i replace it with something?
<lz7> no
<c1|freaky> hm, ok
<c1|freaky> i've removed all .de s it still says the same even with the de.archive part
<c1|freaky> W: Konnte http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-security/Release nicht holen  Unable to find expected entry  web/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<c1|freaky> W: Konnte http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-updates/Release nicht holen  Unable to find expected entry  web/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<lz7> i have seen this error somewhere in google
<lz7> maybe your update manager is broken
<c1|freaky> it works for some other repos
<c1|freaky> ill search google.l thank you
<c1|freaky> ok fixed
<c1|freaky> thank you :DD
<lz7> how?
<c1|freaky> somehow there was a "web" entry added
<c1|freaky> at the end of some lines
<lz7> yeah i found same resolution
<c1|freaky> wasn't me ... i removed it, now it works
<lz7> i would like to notice Total Received and Total Send values in System Monitor, Network History is somewhat useless and misleading for me... example: i have eth0 connected to ppp0 (modem), when i download, data counts TWICE, one for ppp0 and one for eth0... so if i download 100 mb, system monitor shows 200 mb...
<lz7> and it says "receiving 120 KB/s" but download speed is half of it
<voidmage> does transmission support peerguardian? also, is clutch packaged in hardy?
<VanDyke> hardyyyy
<lz7> i can see clutch 0.4 in repo
<voidmage> awesome
<voidmage> is there any way in transmission to have an ip filter thing like in ktorrent or peerguardian?
<VanDyke> iptables?
<Assid> clutch ?
<voidmage> Assid: a web interface for transmission
<lz7> voidmage: deluge support ip filtering
<VanDyke> gosh
<VanDyke> bluetack utilities are windows only
<VanDyke> peerguardian is also windows only
<simi> hi, does anyone know if evolution-data-server-2.22 eating lot of CPU (>60%)  is a bug or is indexing something?
<cwillu> simi, probably just indexing;  what happens if you pause the tracker via the tray, and wait a minute or two?
<simi> cwillu: i had waited some time and killed the process, next time i will do that
<cwillu> also interesting to know if renice 20'ing it improves matters, or if you also have to run an ionice on it to bring the ui responsiveness back
<simi> other problem i found is that i want to disable some keyboard shortucts and this have no effect, i am tring to run a terminal with alt+space but the menu appears(i disabled that shortcut)
<cwillu> (for point of comparison, I've got dpkg overridden to "ionice -c3 nice -n 20 dpkg $*", which I find dramatically improves responsiveness)
<cwillu> (I like to play quake while running updates :p)
<Assid> anyhone know any "decent" webcams known to work on linux
<Assid> my current one just doesnt work
<Assid> !webcams
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Frogzoo> is there a quick doc that explains building .debs? looking through the debian manual atm, and it seems a huge amount to learn..
<VanDyke> I'm trying with my creative livecam notebook
<Assid> i need to get a decent cam
<Assid> (process:25721): Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by C library
<Assid> err.. wtf? im trying to x11 forward but i get this error
<VanDyke> yeah easycam doesnt get my cam
<qzio> anyone knows when we can expect an fix of the local root vuln in splice?
<Assid> linux webcam support sucks
<Assid> i have a very weird issue
<Assid> i cant shutdown / reboot.. X hangs on me
<Assid> so i run the shutdown/reboot sequence. wait till nothings but the wallpaper can be seen.. hit CTRL ALT BKSPC
<simi> hi, after every login my resolution defaults to 1400x... and i every time make it 1024x.... and all is working but after restart or log out it defaults back to 1400x...,
<simi> do i have to edit xorg.conf and put it there or ubuntu will change it back to 1400x...?
<simi> and the mouse cursor dissapers when i change the resolution, my fix is to start something that will paint that cursor animation for busy/loading
<simi> i want to use Alt+space key shortcut for launching katapult(i tried to launch the terminal with this and it will not work)  always the mouse context menu appears
<simi> no, is the window menu but it appears near the mouse
<simi> but i disable it
<qzio> hmm, X krashes for me unexpectly... no kernel panic, nothing in the syslog/messages
<qzio> i've checked Xorg.log too
<qzio> i can ssh to the machine and restart gdm to get my X back, but then the external monitor will only be black..
<qzio> or is  "CPU0 attaching sched-domain:" suspicious? (in syslog it think it was)
<telexicon> How do I disable the awful beeping noise when I change the volume using keyboard shortcuts?
<realz`> hey guys how's hardy coming along?
<coz_> well I have waited since Breezy for   "wayv" to work properly on Ubuntu , now on hardy,  I cross my fingers because I haven;t  rebooted,  it is working :)
<Le-Chuck_IT1> Hi there, any news about iwl driver broken in last update?
<Le-Chuck_IT1> iwl3945
<napsy_> is nautilus going to be updated any time soon?
<bardyr> gnome 2.21.91 should be on its way
<MagicFab> Are there any notes or docs about upgrading from 6.06 LTS to 8.04 LTS ?
<scizzo-> MagicFab: well the 8.04 is still under development.....
<scizzo-> MagicFab: when the release is done I would say there will be notes about it
<MagicFab> scizzo-, I imagine that. However in order to do pre-release tests, however docs and functionality are needed before the release
<realz`> what is the best feature i can expect from Hardy as a normal desktop user?
<MagicFab> realz`, I can tell quite a few on a laptop
<realz`> in ssupend gonna work for nvidia users? it already works 90% of time...but will it be 100% reliable in 8.04?
<scizzo-> MagicFab: AFAIK the www.ubuntu.com/testing site is a good place to start...
<MagicFab> realz`, better hardware support (webcams, network, audio that I've seen) comes to mind - more apps too.
<MagicFab> realz`, only nvidia can answer that.
<realz`> MagicFab: my laptop already has all of these working...
<realz`> MagicFab: is evolution getting any better?
<MagicFab> realz`, did you hack them in (compile or install anything manually) or where they just working out of the box ??
<MagicFab> If removing evolution cleanly means better to you, yes.
<MagicFab> realz`, seriously, I don't know much or use Evo at all.
<realz`> MagicFab: out of box...i just upgraded the firmware for iwl4965...but it also worked out of the box...i was facing some issue where it automatically disconnected
<scizzo-> realz`: please look at www.ubuntu.com/testing for notes about the releases that has come so far
<realz`> MagicFab: When ur company uses MS exchange server, you dont seem to have much option
<scizzo-> realz`: if you want to know if there is changes in the programs themselves I suggest to look at the program website and check if there is a deb package for it in hardy
<MagicFab> realz`, right :(
<realz`> right
<realz`> MagicFab: One more thing...i use TVOUT...will 8.04 support hot plugging.?
<MagicFab> realz`, any new feature you were looking for or just asking generally >
<AnRkey> i know this is not the ubuntu support #, but i have a dev'ish question
<MagicFab> realz`, I haven't seen that.
<AnRkey> How do i rename the applications menu in ubuntu?
<realz`> MagicFab: generally asking to attract more migrations from xp to 804...for people who resisted 7.10
<AnRkey> is it hard set or is it a language file?
<realz`> MagicFab: so even in 8.04 i will ahve to restart X to enable TV out
<scizzo-> realz`: that I belive is also a nvidia and xorg question
<scizzo-> realz`: not a ubuntu in general question
<realz`> hmmm
<MagicFab> realz`, actually, no, I think xrandr would now take care of that
<realz`> MagicFab: sorry i didnt get it...will i have to restart X or not?
<MagicFab> realz`, I would think not, although you may still have to use xrandr to manually set TV out on if using open source drivers
<MagicFab> depending on chipsets...
<realz`> ok
 * scizzo- would transfer the tvout stuff to a different display and then keep that in the background if he used tvout
<scizzo-> realz`: you are using a laptop right?
<realz`> yes
<scizzo-> hmmm
<realz`> i have configured my xorg.conf to have 2 x servers...when i plug in tv out..then restart tv works...otherwise i just have one X
<scizzo-> realz`: well xrandr can trigger the TVout
<scizzo-> otherwise you have displayconfig-gtk
<realz`> displayconfig-gtk doesnt work for me...
<scizzo-> realz`: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-625435.html
<realz`> i am more comfortable doing it by hand
<scizzo-> realz`: some fun discussion
 * realz` checks it out
<realz`> So whats the best (best) feature in 8.04...
<scizzo-> realz`: check www.ubuntu.com/testing
<realz`> scizzo-: would this work with prop nvidia driver or i have to use NV?
<scizzo-> realz`: I am not sure....long time since I was doing things with tvout....
<realz`> i will definitely give xvattr a try
<scizzo-> realz`: worst case senario...you just uninstall it... :P
<realz`> yeah
<MagicFab> Regarding LT(6.06) to LTS (8.04) upgrades, this was just published: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTSUpgradesHowto
<realz`> where can i see what new packages will be installed when user updates from 7.10 to 8.04?
<coz_> realz`, here is a list of sfotware pacakges   http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/
<Le-Chuck_IT2> Hi there, my wireless card does no longer associated after last updates to hardy
<Le-Chuck_IT2> it's an intel (iwl3945)
<lz7> i dont know if it will work but you may try loading with previous kernel (press ESC at grub loading)
<mateusz> Hi
<mateusz> how to install hardy kernel in gutsy?
<Le-Chuck_IT2> I am now realizing that it was not latest upgrade
<Le-Chuck_IT2> because last kernel upgrade was not yesterday
<Le-Chuck_IT2> maybe networkmanager
<lz7> mateusz: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=646755
<Le-Chuck_IT2> is there an history of all upgrades to the system?
<lz7> /var/log/dpkg.log
<Le-Chuck_IT2> lz7: thanks
<Le-Chuck_IT2> it is indeed latest kernel upgrad
<Le-Chuck_IT2> e
<Le-Chuck_IT2> nobody here owns a card using iwl3945 driver?
<Pici> I do, but I havent rebooted in a while.
<Le-Chuck_IT2> Pici what kernel version are you running?
<Pici> Linux romulus 2.6.24-7-generic #1 SMP Thu Feb 7 01:29:58 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<Le-Chuck_IT2> and your card associates correctly to the AP?
<Le-Chuck_IT2> I have 2.6.24-7 too
<Pici> Seems to work fine.
<Pici> Well, obviously. I'm ssh-ed in to it right now.
<Le-Chuck_IT2> great so I will never understand what my problem is :)
<Le-Chuck_IT2> Pici: can you grep your dmesg for "invalid aid"
<Le-Chuck_IT2> ?
<Pici> Le-Chuck_IT2: sure, hold on.
<Pici> No results
 * DanaG has an iwl3945 and uses WPA2....
<DanaG> I haven't really had any major issues, actually.
<Le-Chuck_IT2> I am now seeing in a forum that this might be due to numbers in the WEP passprhase
<Le-Chuck_IT2> this is, indeed, my case
<oloughlin75> I can no longer use any of the modules? in system settings. They all tell me that python2.5 is not in the build paths
<oloughlin75> is KDE4 supposed to break them?
<Q-FUNK> I'm not sure against which package to report this, but libsasl2* and libssl0.9.8 have a recursive loop that prevent a successful upgrade from gutsy to hardy.
<Q-FUNK> probably just a matter of fixing the dependencies between those packages but, not knowing what libsasl2* does, I'm unable to suggest what would be the proper fix.
<`Matir> Is KDE4 broken for AMD64?
<lz7> from what i read on a web it is broken for all
<nanonyme> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<MagicFab> nanonyme, that needs updating. It should link to the wiki instead.
<nanonyme> care to poke the real link?
<lz7> and they blamed vista for eating memory lol, ubuntu now uses 447 mb of memory, and i'm running only pidging (35mb) and transmission (16 mb). vista consume almost the SAME.
<MagicFab> nanonyme, hadn't seen the 2nd link which has a link to , well, the actual (updated) schedule -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<nanonyme> ah
<MagicFab> lz7, of course you are aware and took note of the difference in memory management of both
<nanonyme> i was mostly just wondering on the release date for Hardy
<selckin> free memory = wasted memory
<MagicFab> "planned for April 2008" :)
<`Matir> I have 1.8GB used... though 1.2G of that is buffer/cache
<nanonyme> heh
<MagicFab> lz7, I gather you are running on 512MB or 1GB ?
 * nanonyme is running on 2GB <3
<lz7> MagicFab: i have 2 gb of ram
 * DanaG has just 1 GB.
<MagicFab> lz7, interesting, so it should raise as you use it ("Not a Metric"!)
<MagicFab> lz7 from command line type "free -m" and you'll see what is used for buffering / cache
<MagicFab> me:
<MagicFab>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<MagicFab> Mem:          1962       1086        876          0        187        499
<lz7> actually i read on a forum about bug in mem reporting for AMD64 cuz of apps alignment to 1MB boundaries
<selckin> getting accurate memory usage has always been a problem on linux
<lz7> MagicFab: Mem:          total 2014      used 1907     free   106       shared   0      buffers   38     cached  1404
<lz7> plus i can't see what uses so much memory in "processes" tab
<MagicFab> use top instead
<lz7> i wonder how they get linux running on smartphones
<selckin> try slabtop to see what your kernel is using, mine 100mb
<Le-Chuck_IT2> what's the source package of linux-image-2.6.24-7? How do I find that to report my bug?
<lz7> selckin: where to look at? Active /Total Size? 73/76 mb
<WorldBFree> how do i boot a hardy image directly from my hd?  i saw a tutorial for 7.10 but it doesnt quite work.  it wont load any modules
<WorldBFree> when i try it with hardy that is
<rsk> hello i just upgraded to +1
<rsk> and i wondered if there is some 'clean' sources.list for hardy
<rsk> mine is pretty much borked.
<rsk> it wont even connect to any server when i run apt-get update :)
<Reaby> did you upgrade update-manager -d or by forking sources.list by hand
<rsk> i ran update-manager -d
<rsk> and i only had winehq repo that was 3rd party
<Reaby> wierd
<rsk> cause ubuntu has broken and old wine
<rsk> sooo is there such a thing? :P
<Reaby> i could send mine, but atm i'm not with my other computer - have only dapper under hood
<rsk> mkay
<Reaby> rsk: found one --> http://fr.pastebin.ca/868272'
<Reaby> without '
<Reaby> http://fr.pastebin.ca/868272
<rsk> how nice of you
<rsk> thanks
<rsk> but that is for amd64
<rsk> or dosen't it matter?
<rsk> oh it's the cd and it's commented
<rsk> guess it will work anyway :)
<Reaby> it should work
<Xemanth> does amd64 version have working flash with konqueror?
<Xemanth> kubuntu hardy
<rsk> thanks Reaby
<rsk> it worked fine
<pupu> excuse me do you now how to change in Hardy the partitions' name on the Desktop and in the Resources menu? In Gutsy they had the name of the mount point, and I'd like to have it back. Thank you.
<Assid> err how do you browser a NFS ?
<Assid> and is it suggested to keep nfs mounts?
<atrus> hmm. my pulseaudio performance became dismal when i upgraded from 2.6.24-5 to 2.6.24-7. downgrading made everything usable again.
<Konstigt> I have now discussed with my self for long enough on Launchpad 188389. Can someone help me fix it/close it?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188389 in mesa-utils "Top panels doesn't exist on any windows until I do 'metacity --replace'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188389
<luksmann> can somebody help me with my xorg.conf?
<luksmann> currently login does not work. after I've entered username + pw the screen shows the ubuntu background and the mousecursor but it just stops there
<rsk> is it giving you nigtmares?
<luksmann> I am using a core2duo, 2gig ram and an ati mobility x1600
<luksmann> yes! :(
<luksmann> cant sleep at night...
<cwillu> luksmann, log into a virtual terminal, try running DISPLAY=:0 metacity --replace (just in case it's a compiz problem you're seeing)
<luksmann> failsafe xorg config is working...
<luksmann> when trying to login gdm log shows this as last entry: (EE) fglrx(0): [drm] failed to remove DRM signal handler
<luksmann> frustrating...
<jussi01> Hmmm, how do I get restricted drivers in Kubuntu hardy?
<Pici> jockey perhaps? /me is guessing
<jussi01> Pici: yeah, thought it might be that, I think only gtk is finished atm, IIRC
<Pici> Hm.
<cwillu> gtk would still work though
<scizzo-> well changing CPU and motherboard for the generic kernel is no problem.. :)
<webwolf_27> scizzo-, it may cause problems with X11 if using onboard graphics
<scizzo-> webwolf_27: had no problem
<scizzo-> webwolf_27: but I am using a Nvidia GTS 8800
<webwolf_27> scizzo-, using the simmalar chips on both boards
<canthony> anyone get a "flashing" between usplash and gdm
<soc> h
<soc> i
<soc> gnome-settings-deamon crashes here on x64 ...
<soc> someone experienced that too?
<tcpdumpgod> Hi all, anyone know an easy way of automating openvpn connecting?
<tcpdumpgod> I guess, like an init script or something?
<regulate> can someone take a look at #189005 in launchpad
<scizzo-> !bug #189005
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 189005 in dpkg "dpkg fails with deconf locked" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189005
<scizzo-> looks like grub is doing something....not sure though
<regulate> update-grub calls debconf-loadtemplate
<scizzo-> regulate: is the package in rc when doing: dpkg -l | grep package?
<scizzo-> regulate: or does: dpkg --debug=3773 -i /var/cache package.deb tell you anything?
<regulate> scizzo-: no the package is in iF state.
<regulate> well, looks like frontend is forked off to run the postinst script which uses Debconf. before it finishes, update-grub is launched, which also uses the Debconf modules, both want an exclusive lock
<regulate> smells like a design bug
<timing> shit my soundcard broke with the last update
<jussi01> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<timing> hehe
<timing> o the first word! ha sorry
<awalton__> timing, you're not the only one -_-
<timing> what changed what broke it?
<awalton__> every time the kernel team sneezes my sound goes away
<timing> i hear krrt krrt
<jussi01> anyone know the state of compiz atm?
<timing> runs good overhere
<timing> but i have to turn it of for videoplayback tho
<coz_> jussi01, compiz is good at the moment :)
<jussi01> cool, thank you :)
<coz_> jussi01, for more info join us on #compiz-fusion
<jussi01> coz_: thanks :)
<nekostar> hey is kde4 default in ter new 'buntu?
<cyphase> What does everyone think about including ndiswrapper support by default, including an easy GUI?
<Rubin> is it legal?
<cyphase> why wouldn't it be?
<bardyr> cyphase, ndiswrapper is already on the live cd
<cyphase> bardyr: i know
<cyphase> bardyr: i'm talking about integrating it with the default desktop
<cyphase> it isn't even installed by default, which seems strange. if it's on the cd, install it..
<scizzo-> cyphase: I would suggest to have a dep on it in that case to see if it is needed for the computer installing
<cyphase> scizzo-: that would work i suppose..
<cyphase> what i really want, even if it's not installed by default, is a simple, easy to use dialog that installs the driver and configures all the right files to make it work
<bardyr> ndis-gtk?
<bardyr> !info ndis-gtk
<cyphase> instead of the user having to go into /etc/blahblah and change stuff
<ubotu> Package ndis-gtk does not exist in hardy
<cyphase> bardyr: i know about ndis-gtk
<cyphase> bardyr: it's so simple it can't install drivers that have a space in their path
<bardyr> haha :D
<nekostar> hey
<nekostar> is there a hardy iso 'remastered' with kde4?
* crimsun changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Current breakage (being fixed): dpkg | Welcome to #ubuntu+1 "Home of the Hardy Heron" and various breakage | This channel is for Hardy discussion only | If you need help with dapper/edgy/feisty/gutsy join #ubuntu | If you are here to ask questions such as "what repositories do i use?", "is hardy going to break for me?", update without checking what is to be updated, or do not know how to resolve dependancies with apt, DO NOT RUN HARDY
<techII> im trying to compile hardy's kernel on gutsy (want to have CONFIG_NO_HZ on amd64) using the guide at "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile";  when i use "DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS=parallel=2 AUTOBUILD=1 NOEXTRAS=1 fakeroot debian/rules binary-generic", it doesn't give me a package for "linux-headers_2.6.24-7", It does give me "linux-headers_2.6.24-7-generic" which depends on the missing package
<crimsun> d'oh, hard versioned dependency on m-i-t
<robogeek> is someone here familiar with automounting on Hardy?
<robogeek> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/autofs/+bug/190737
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 190737 in autofs "Hi load average using in 8.04a4 NIS/Autofs setup copied from 7.10" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<UnNaturalHigh> does anyone know how long it will be before we see 2.6.25 in the hardy repository?
<nekostar> eh
<nekostar> anyone getting good burns in k3b?
<selckin> not for a long time, but i blame hardware
<nekostar> i was getting good burns till this upgrade
<nekostar> darn it
<nekostar> thats a dealbreaker for me
<UnNaturalHigh> nekostar, are you talking about kernel 2.6.24-7?
<nekostar> os[Linux 2.6.24-7-generic - Debian lenny/sid - Ubuntu DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu ( http://www.ubuntu.com )] | up[28 minutes] | cpu[Genuine Intel(R) CPU            2160  @ 1.80GHz SMP (2 processors), 2690.154 MHz (10764.63 bogomips)] | chipset[Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ/P/PL Memory Controller Hub (rev 02)] | video[nVidia Corporation GeForce 8600 GT (rev a1) at 3080x1050 (32 bits)] | opengl[GeForce 8600 GT/PCI/SSE2 powered by NVIDIA Corporation with d
<nekostar> river 2.1.2 NVIDIA 169.09] | xchat[Version: 2.8.4] | [sysinfo-dg 1.1-DocTrax_1.46]
<selckin> i stopped burning :\ external hardware are cheaper then cds as storage and way more practival </offtopic>
<nekostar> UnNaturalHigh yeah
 * nekostar peers
<nekostar> hey u on rizon?
<UnNaturalHigh> nekostar, my hard drives won't even mount
<UnNaturalHigh> nekostar, yes
<nekostar> ahh sup o/
<nekostar> your hdd's wont mount? lol
<UnNaturalHigh> at school writing a research proposal
<nekostar> i got into hardy via an upgrade
<UnNaturalHigh> nekostar, no, it complains about fsck failed and throws me to a bash prompt
<nekostar> zomg
<nekostar> boot to live and backup files immediately
<UnNaturalHigh> I backup once a week
<UnNaturalHigh> on sunday at 12pm
<UnNaturalHigh> so I should be good
 * UnNaturalHigh is in 2.6.24-5 right now
<nekostar> hm
<nekostar> i wonder if i downgraded kernels if k3b would work....
<gribelu> Package dnsmasq is broken (in hardy, maybe gutsy too?).. "dnsmasq: Depends: dnsmasq-base but it is not going to be installed". dnsmasq-base exists at http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/d/dnsmasq/dnsmasq-base_2.40-1ubuntu2_i386.deb but even if i install it with dpkg dnsmasq can't be installed
<gribelu> is that a known problem or..?
#ubuntu+1 2008-02-12
<nekostar> hey UnNaturalHigh
<nekostar> confirmed its the kernel
<nekostar> tho new bug ;p
<nekostar> loaded amd64 iso onto disc good burn and all.....
<nekostar> and kernel not found upon install
<nekostar> @_@
<UnNaturalHigh> 2.6.24-7 is a terrible release
<UnNaturalHigh> doesn't work on any of my five computers
<nekostar> UnNaturalHigh lol
<nekostar> probably something deep is borking it
<nekostar> and itl be UUBER when it works
 * nekostar shrugs
<UnNaturalHigh> yep, I haven't had time to investigate it yet as my research proposal is taking up a lot of my time today
<nekostar> think there's a difference between the kubuntu and the ubuntu text based system?
<nekostar> aww crap booted into wrong kernel again lol
<UnNaturalHigh> nekostar, just change your default kernel in grub
<UnNaturalHigh> or uninstall the current kernel
<nekostar> too lazy :P
<nekostar> gonna make this install work
<nekostar> so apparently i cant go 64bit so i386 here i cum
<nekostar> first: anime
<nekostar> Kino_no_Tabi_02.DVD(h264.aac)[KAA][08AE2EC7]   <<-- awesome motivator
<ionstorm> is there a forum for hardy
<hmuller> this is it
<hmuller> sorry, this is the channel
<hmuller> here's the hardy development forum: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=305
<ethana2> Does anyone here have a PS3?
<ethana2> I'm wondering if the PS3 ubuntu hardy spins are functional in their current state
<DanaG> Hmm, channel seems rather quiet for now.
<alteregol> strange wine won't work on this 32bit noteboard
<mbrush> i have a question, but it's absolutely off topic and so stupid, I'm hesistating to ask it ....
<alteregol> ok you came to early or what
<rsk> mbrush:  it's normal if the left nut is bigger
<mbrush> hahahahaha
<mbrush> it's about Opera web browser which i'm forced to use now since firefox doesn't stay open for more than 10 seconds
<mbrush> no answer at #opera
<rsk> right-o
<mbrush> i can't find the "Home Page" button ... it's so stupid
<mbrush> and i friggen hate the "qt" look
<rsk> home page, what would that doo?
<mbrush> go to my homepage
<rsk> you mean the startpage-button thingie?
<rsk> ah.
<rsk> are you sure there is such a thing in opera?
<mbrush> no, I'm assuming any decent browser has a button to go "home"
<mbrush> otherwise it seems decent enough
<mbrush> and it stays open for more then 10 seconds
<DanaG> Hmm, what's making Firefox crash?
<DanaG> Try starting it in console.
<rsk> most likely flash.
<Dr_willis> I just hit the newtab button it goes to my homepage.
<mbrush> prolly, the nonfree thing ... i googled it, none of the fixes did that
<mbrush> Dr_willis, it goes to a blank page, and I don't want a new tab
<Dr_willis> enable the navagiation bar then.  :P
<Dr_willis> i see a home buton on it..
<mbrush> i think it's on?  let me double check
<Dr_willis> but its greyed.. odd.
<Dr_willis> I see a lot of toobar type options in the menus
<DanaG> Try flashblock, for now.
<DanaG> It blocks flash objects by default, so the plugin won't have as many chances to crash.
<rsk> i think it's weird
<mbrush> Dr_willis, that nav bar would work, but I don't want another toolbar just for a button that should be in with refresh and back
<Dr_willis> Mainbar panel -as a home button
<rsk> that flashblock is like 1mb +
<rsk> i would expect it to bee 10kb.
<Dr_willis> mbrush,  whatever. :) try draggint the botton to another bar then? or ya could just use a mouse jesture to go to home.
<mbrush> it's text not buttons
<mbrush> i'll try anyway
<Dr_willis> hmm i think the older opera let ya drag buttons around  not this one.. wonder what version i got
<mbrush> Dr_willis, no drag and home link in nav bar brings me to opera home page not mine
<mbrush> I'm running 9.25
<Dr_willis> apparance - buttons --> browser -> drag the buttons where ya want.
<Dr_willis> just worked for me.
<mbrush> just downloaded from the ubuntu "partner" repo
<Dr_willis> i put a home button on every bar.
<Dr_willis> Got one right next to my address bar now :)
<mbrush> AHAHAHAHAHA
<mbrush> thank you
<mbrush> I saw that there and I was clicking it, but it wasn't doing anything, had to drag it.
<mbrush> so retarded
<mbrush> I always thought firefox was alone in being such a ram hog, but now i see opera is much worse
<Dr_willis> Opera has a lot of settings it seems..   never noticed it being that configurable befor
<mbrush> yeah, it seems ok, but it's no firefox
<Dr_willis> depends on your needs.
<mbrush> it's really too bad that flash is so ubiquitous
<Dr_willis> I got so many opera-type-extensions in firefox its scary
<mbrush> hahaha
<Dr_willis> i like this speed-dial extension/feature
<mbrush> do you have a KDE theme on it?
<mbrush> hahaha
<hmuller> how's the amd64 / nvidia 8xxx / usplash issue looking for the final release?
<MFen> can anyone recommend a good application for ipod nano (gen 3?) integration
<MFen> i tried plugging mine in, and banshee said the database format was too new
<MFen> and yes, i am using hardy
<DanaG> Anybody else having gnome-settings-daemon crash the first time you use volume-control keys?
<ethana2> mine work fine
<DanaG> Odd.... even using the same .sf2 file, Timidity and my Audigy sound different.
<DanaG> Anybody here use Timidity?
<DanaG> Argh, going to try timidity under 2.6.22.....
<DanaG> Okay, it's a bit better under 2.6.22 .... even with Folding running.
<DanaG> For my uses, CFS sucks.
<DanaG> timidity: pcm_pulse.c:196: pulse_pointer: Assertion `pcm->stream' failed.
<DanaG> Aborted
<DanaG> Oh, I had suid-ed it to root.
<q_a_z_steve> Can someone help me fix my screen res? It used to be able to handle my 21" monitor, now not so much.
<q_a_z_steve> *used to be able to handle... was under dapper, I've just installed gutsy
<q_a_z_steve> trying to get to Alpha 4 eventually
<q_a_z_steve> help?
<simi> hi, the screen resolution is not saved, it always defaults to  maximum , how can i make it saved , is this a known bug?
<ChaosParser> Anyone else have issues with external storage devices throwing nautilus into a crash loop?
<ChaosParser> Is anyone awake?
<ionstorm> yea
<ionstorm> what type of external storage?
<ionstorm> a flash drive?
<ChaosParser> Yeah,  Lexar 2 gig firefly, to be precise.
<ionstorm> i got the same one
<ionstorm> lol
<ChaosParser> I tried to file a bug report, and it says the report is malformed.
<ionstorm> what do u do when it fux up
<ChaosParser> It never works.
<ChaosParser> Does yours?
<ionstorm> let me try
<ionstorm> if my box locks i'll be back
<ChaosParser> kk
<ionstorm> what os u runnin
<ionstorm> mine works, Bus 004 Device 004: ID 05dc:a660 Lexar Media, Inc.
<ChaosParser> Hardy alpha 4.
<ionstorm> do a lsusb
<ionstorm> may be a diff ver
<ChaosParser> mine ends in :a701
<ionstorm> hmm
<ionstorm> ChaosParser, refile the report
<ionstorm> let me know what issue ur having
<ChaosParser> It won't file.  Any time that dialogue comes up it says the report is malformed.
<ionstorm> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+bugs
<ChaosParser> ionstorm: Not listed.
<ionstorm> just do it as unknown and someone will specify the bug categorie
<ionstorm> y
<ionstorm> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug
<ChaosParser> I created a temp user and the crash report is working properlyl
<Assid> anyone got vmware-server running on this?
<ionstorm> nah, i got virtualbox running on hardy
<ChaosParser> nope, but I can verify that virtualbox works.
<ionstorm> works just fine
<ChaosParser> lol
<ionstorm> hehe
<ionstorm> is vmware server free
<compwiz18> ionstorm: I think so, yes
<Assid> yeah but vmware works better with multi cores
<ChaosParser> Meh,  I tried vmware and it was blah.
<Assid> blah ?
<compwiz18> virtual box is good also
<compwiz18> as it qemu
<Assid> right but doesnt make use of smp
<Assid> you dont get processor affinity on the guest os
<ionstorm> i used to run vmware, and virtualbox seems less bloated and faster than vmware
<ionstorm> although vmware could b better now
<Assid> when was the last time you tried vmware?
<Assid> any particular version ?
<Assid> i have a q6600 .. considering vmware can use 2 of those cores for the guest os.. I guess thats good right
<ionstorm> to be honest dont know the ver, it was back 4 months ago
<Assid> could be 1.03 odd then
<Assid> nevertheless.. i couldnt get vmware to install on hardy
<compwiz18> I've always found vmware to be tricky to install
<Assid> http://assid.pastebin.com/d7668a4af
<Assid> maybe i should use virtualbox
<Assid> easy to install ionstorm?
<ionstorm> hell yea
<ionstorm> http://www.virtualbox.org/
<Assid> dont use synaptic?
<Assid> i gotta use the OSE edition right ?
<ChaosParser> Assid: Don't use synaptic.
<ChaosParser> synaptic has the wrong version in the repos or something
<Assid> k.. already downoloading the .run file
<ChaosParser> oh no,
<ChaosParser> you can use the .deb
<ChaosParser> as long as its from that site.
<ChaosParser> and not sudo apt-get install
<Assid> i didnt see hardy mentioned there.. hence the run file
<ChaosParser> the one for gutsy works fine
<Assid> k
<ChaosParser> annnd hardy is stuck in a nautilus crash loop when accessing any partition/drive other than the one its installed on.
<qzio> do i unsderstand it correctly that you have to agree to some eula for personal use if you're to download the binaries?
<ChaosParser> Lovely.
<Assid> ChaosParser: err.. doesnt happen to me
<Assid> works fine here
<Assid> what i dont like is that it automounts and puts those icons on my desktop
<ChaosParser> its not a really big deal.
<Assid> for once in my life i want to have a clean desktop
<ChaosParser> home is on its own partition,
<ChaosParser> so I can reinstall it with no issues.
<Assid> oh.. that i screwed up on.. i put everything with /
<Assid> hehe
<Assid> im gonna go through a pita copying it back and forth
<simi> hi, the screen resolution is not saved, it always defaults to  maximum , how can i make it saved , is this a known bug?
<Assid> i had something similar.. my "shares" didnt do anything
<Assid> now atleast it seems to be saving
<qzio> just a quick one - am i the only one experiance really slow 2D (firefox scrolling etc) when visual effects is on?
<Assid> err how do i know if VT is available for my processor
<Assid> so virtualbox can use it
<qzio> Assid: what's your processor?
<Assid> core2quad Q6600
<Assid> it should be right?
<qzio> that's x86-ish so i guess it should be fine..
<Assid> fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts pni monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr lahf_lm
<Assid> dont see vt there tho
<DanaG> 	vmx and svm are 'vt'.
<Assid> oh
<Assid> okay quick question.. if i enable dynamic expanding image for the drive and if i set the image size to 8gb will it use 8gb directly?
<Assid> or can i grow it only till 8gb and not more
<Assid> oh big problem.. i just realized.. my stupid rom doesnt read cd's
<Assid> :(
<grumpymole> qzio: do you have intel graphics?
<tapas> 2d accelleration is vewry slow here on this athlon 64 system
<tapas> with 64 bit ubuntu
<TheInfinity> tapas: nvidia graphics?
<tapas> yep
<tapas> 3d is great though
<tapas> just normal desktop ops are dog slow sometimes
<tapas> it's like in the 486 days where you could see the browser window updte from top to botom :)
<qzio> grumpymole: yupp!
<tapas> TheInfinity: you have any clues?
<qzio> grumpymole: are there any known issues? i didn't have this problem in feisty/gutsy
<DanaG> New scheduler sucks.
<DanaG> At least, that's one factor for me.
<cwillu> tapas, compiz on?
<cwillu> DanaG, lol
<DanaG> Oh wait, I seem to remember hearing that the 8-series cards remove 2D acceleration.
<cwillu> how so?
<TheInfinity> tapas: i had this with missing drivers / wrong installed drivers on win and linux some time ago
<tapas> cwillu: nope
<DanaG> The new scheduler doesn't respect 'nice' as expected.
<cwillu> ?
<cwillu> in that nice actually does something?
<tapas> this is a clean install
<DanaG> A Nice +19, idleprio task as root takes 50% of all cycles.
<cwillu> what's the problem you're running into
<cwillu> DanaG, it's supposed to
<Assid> tapas: are ytou uising the restricted drivers?
<tapas> Assid: yep
<DanaG> What it's supposed to do is to take only SPARE cycle.s
<DanaG> That's what "idleprio" means.
<TheInfinity> was a strange issue, especially because no nvidia drivers worked
<cwillu> what the new scheduler does is make sure that if anything at higher priority wants to use it, the 50% cpu task will get interrupted really really quickely
<aantipop> latest alsa updates broke sound on openarena
<cwillu> DanaG, not exactly, no
<DanaG> The thing is, it was slowing down Xorg --- a lot.
<cwillu> ?
<cwillu> DanaG, don't renice x if you did previously
<DanaG> I'd press ONE key, and it'd take a half of a second for the character to show up.
<DanaG> That's not usable.
<tapas> i rather suspect it has something to do with the new xorg
<tapas> the config file is so damn small, it just feels wrong
<DanaG> I usually run two instances of folding@home, each set to +19 and idleprio, and each given one CPU core.
<tapas> after years of hacking huge and complex XF86Config and xorg.conf hacking ;)
<cwillu> DanaG, what does top say the wa% is?
<tapas> s/hacking//
<qzio> tapas: im with you on that one :)
<DanaG> I'm in the old kernel right now, actually.
<tapas> maybe i need to explicitly enable 2d acceleration
<DanaG> Oh, and even once I put folding@home to a new user with cpu_share=2 (1 hard-locks the system, and I think 0 is worse), it still slows stuff down.
<DanaG> It's not as drastic, though -- it still takes compiz from 60FPS to 45.
<tapas> this is a geforce 7500gt
<tapas> erm 7600
<cwillu> seperate user wouldn't affect anything unless you set up process groups as well
<DanaG> Oh, and I get audio dropouts in ALSA when I close my laptop lid.  I don't get that with the old kernel.
<tapas> (II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture
<tapas> but it doesn't sem so
<cwillu> DanaG, I'm sorry, I think I got confused.  You don't actually want to _fix_ these problems, do you :p
<DanaG> I do, actually.
<DanaG> I think you were joking, but I missed the joke.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/178807
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 178807 in linux "Severe sluggishness under 'nice' load in 2.6.24 kernels (dup-of: 177713)" [Medium,Invalid]
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 177713 in boinc "CFS in 2.6.24 kernel needs cpu_share adjustment for "niced" processes" [Medium,Fix released]
<DanaG> Goes to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/178807
<DanaG> goes to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/188226
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188226 in linux "Kernel should use CONFIG_FAIR_CGROUP_SCHED" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<cwillu> DanaG, can you boot into that kernel?
<DanaG> Sure.
<tapas> so if xorg says it uses the 2d render accel
<tapas> then i guess the nvidia driver is to blame?
<Assid> could be.. whats the refresh rates on the monitor
<tapas> oh and yeah.. amarok has gotten into a habit of crashing
<Assid> amarok + gnome/ubuntu isnt a hot deal
<tapas> oh well i use kde
<tapas> :)
<tapas> and also i compiled the alsa jack pcm plugin myself
<tapas> it seems the xine engne makes some assumptios about the pcm device that don't  hold
<tapas> other apps work flawlessly with it
<cwillu> DanaG, okay;  you said cat /dev/zero >/dev/null didn't cause any issues, right?
<DanaG> Let me stop folding and try it again.
<cwillu> k
<DanaG> As root?
<cwillu> DanaG, can you pastebin a 'ps lax' as well?  (make sure you check the text for passwords and such before you post it)
<cwillu> DanaG, can you pastebin a 'ps lax' as well?  (make sure you check the text for passwords and such before you post it)
<cwillu> bah
<DanaG> middle button?
<cwillu> wrong window for up+enter :p
<DanaG> aah.
<DanaG> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<DanaG> I'm running one instance of 'schedtool -D -n +19 -e cat /dev/zero > /dev/null' as root.
<DanaG> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55691/
<cwillu> thx
<DanaG> No sluggishness with just one of that.
<cwillu> that's idleprio, 19
<cwillu> k
<cwillu> what about just plain nice -n 19 cat /dev/zero > /dev/null?
<cwillu> under root
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and two of the schedtool'd ones does bring down my compiz frame rate.
<DanaG> Do you want me to do two of that, or one or two of just 'nice'?
<cwillu> just one of nice, check if it still causes noticable slowdown
<DanaG> Trying Timidity with two of the schedtool'd ones actually gives audio dropouts.  I'll try again without pulseaudio.
<cwillu> bAH
<cwillu> idleprio doesn't use a nice level
<DanaG> That's odd.
<DanaG> No wonder my schedtool'd things aren't showing up as 'nice' in the Gnome system monitor applet.
<cwillu> heh
<cwillu> okay, just normal nice -19, what do you get?
<DanaG> Oddly, removing pulseaudio from the playback path removes the dropouts.
<cwillu> I've noticed that as well
<DanaG> But my Compiz FPS with timidity and the two schedtool'd ones is roughly 25.
<DanaG> It doesn't seem significantly different with just 'nice'.
<cwillu> i.e., still laggy?
<DanaG> 30 FPS, and no dropouts.
<DanaG> At least I'm not getting severe key lag, though.
<cwillu> okay
<DanaG> I think folding is more intensive than just catting /dev/zero.
<cwillu> only way it should be is if it's playing with nice levels and scheduling classes on its own, or if io is coming into it (which is something else to check actually)
<grumpymole> qzio: yeah, i have 945 integrated graphics and found a similar problem
<cwillu> how many nice's can you start up before you start getting issues?  (you're on a dual core you said?)
<Assid> hrmm i got  a decent nvidia card... works brilliantly
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and even though I have it set to 'nice', and I have cpufreq set to ignore 'nice'd tasks, it's speeding up my CPU.
<grumpymole> qzio: reading around, it does seem as if there is a problem with the current intel driver and EXA (i think)
<grumpymole> if you change it to XAA, then performance improves
<Assid> grumpymole: any suggestions for the nvidia-glx-new ?
<DanaG> And another oddity is that my compiz FPS increases for a moment when timidity first starts.
<cwillu> you're running those nice's under root?
<grumpymole> sorry, only been looking at intel
<DanaG> Yes, the nice is root.
<Assid> glxgears with compiz on does 10,000 odd fps
<Assid> is that decent?
<grumpymole> qzio: see this thread as an example and some options: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=672314
<lz7> how you check fps and compiz/linux games?
<DanaG> glxgears is not a benchmark.
<DanaG> Try one of the opengl screensavers instead.
<cwillu> just for comparison, I'm running 11 cat's as root, there's a slight lagginess switching between windows, everything else seems perfectly responsive (mouse pointer, typing, etc);  you seeing about the same?
<Assid> DanaG: that doesnt show fps rates
<DanaG> Another oddity for me is that I get my unminimize animation almost being skipped due to compiz taking too long to start.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and many screensavers have a '-fps' parameter.
<Assid> i do find a tiny bit of lag.. but thats ever since the new compiz came out i think. not sure
<DanaG> Audio stuff may be a better test than compiz.
<DanaG> Adding more of 'cat' as root nice doesn't seem to make it any slower than with just two.
<cwillu> okay
<cwillu> start up folding, and run top
<cwillu> I'm curious what the %wait shows
<cwillu> i.e., if its any at all, you may benefit from ionice'ing it
<DanaG> Right now I have folding done idleprio; since that ignores nice, should I make it just run nice instead?
<DanaG> And should it run as root or as the cpushare=2 user, 'folding' ?
<cwillu> well, the plodding but scientific way would be to make sure it still does what we expect under idleprio, and then compare that to nice -n 19'ing it
<Assid> i should probably start running folding@home
<cwillu> it'd make it easier to do a compare between the two
<DanaG> As root, then?
<cwillu> yep
<DanaG> I have manually assigned each of the two instances an affinity of one CPU core each (I have a Yonah 1.83GHz).
<Assid> why cant we set affinity through system-monitor like how windows lets you do
<Assid> i wish they'd add that
<DanaG> Okay, two started, with just idleprio.  Compiz has slowed, but I'm not getting audio dropouts or key lag.
<cwillu> DanaG, sorry to keep repeating questions;  64bit or 32bit?
<DanaG> I think the key lag was with the .24-3 kernel.  Oh yeah, and Yonah is 32-bit only.
<cwillu> okay
<Assid> i wish there are some ethernet /ram etc monitoring applets for the docks :(
<DanaG> (You know you're nerdy when you call things by code names, not marketing names.)
<cwillu> :p
<cwillu> DanaG, can you check the wait% for me in top?
<Assid> nerd!!!!!
<Assid> :P
<DanaG> Gaack, pidgin died.
<cwillu> heh
<cwillu> that's what pidgin's do best
<Assid> someone shot it down
<cwillu> wait% DanaG? :p
<DanaG> Where is that?
<cwillu> run top, it's in the 3rd line (000%wa)
<cwillu> %sy would be interesting too if it's not 0
<DanaG> Cpu(s): 16.8%us,  0.3%sy, 81.8%ni,  0.0%id,  0.0%wa,  0.7%hi,  0.3%si,  0.0%st
<cwillu> what framerate are you getting?
<DanaG> 18 FPS right now.  (I'm also running timidity, for audio reference.)
<cwillu> okay, so about half fps?
<DanaG> Best is 60, actually.
<Assid> 6702 root      20   0  887m  63m  12m S    5  3.1   5:26.24 Xorg
<Assid> err.. is it me.. or does 887mb look bad
<Assid> 887virt
<DanaG> Stopping timidity (but manually setting CPU back to higher speed) keeps it at 21 or so.
<lz7> ok i checked all screensavers and from what i see they not much different from glxgears in term of graphics, one which look like most heavy, lattice, not support "-fps" option, any other ideas to test 3d? :/
<cwillu> that's two running, right?  (sucks that I don't have a dual core, although I'm seeing a bit of latency switching windows;  nothing noticible within apps though)
<DanaG> Try the sierpinski3D.
<DanaG> Two folding? Yes.
<DanaG> (Sierpinski with really high depth is ridiculously high-poly.)
<cwillu> have you tried playing around with any of the sched variables in /proc/sys/kernel?
<DanaG> Cpu(s):  2.3%us,  0.2%sy, 97.0%ni,  0.0%id,  0.0%wa,  0.3%hi,  0.2%si,  0.0%st
<cwillu> sounds about right
<lz7> DanaG: with sierpinski3D i get cpu load less than 10%, but with lattice its almost 100%...
<lz7> maybe i should use some options?
<Assid> hrmm
<Assid> mine was decent too
<Assid> i found a slight lag
<DanaG> I haven't seen those variables in /proc/sys/kernel, actually.
<Assid> not noticable
<cwillu> one thought, X server runs as root, wonder if there's some interaction there;  did you say you had tried it as a third user (not yourself, not root)?
<DanaG> Yeah.
<DanaG> I think the severe-key-lag thing was fixed in an update of the scheduler somewhere along the line, but it still impacts FPS, and still causes dropouts when using PulseAudio.
<DanaG> I still find it odd that applying nice and idleprio seems to break one or the other.  It should just ignore whichever doesn't apply, not break it, at the very least.
<cwillu> sorry, break?
<DanaG> Oh wait, I got confused -- with my folding, I had not taken out the 'nice' part.
<DanaG> So that with folding was idleprio and nice together.
<lz7> DanaG: and, it seems sierpinski fps is capped at 50 fps... :/
<cwillu> which should be the same as just idleprio
<Assid> how doy ou check the fps in sierpinsky ?
<Assid> how do you check it for any screensaver
<DanaG> Gaack, died again.
<Assid> lz7: how do you check the fps of a screensaver?
<cwillu> DanaG, okay, and with just nice -n 19?
<DanaG> Okay, with just idleprio, it speeds up my CPU, and is subjectively the same as with nice+idleprio.
<DanaG> I'll try just nice now.
<lz7> Assid: i don't know, ask DanaG
<cwillu> DanaG, I want to compare those two, and schedtool -B, and then try playing with the latency vars
<cwillu> DanaG, ya, idleprio should be identical to nice + idleprio
<lz7> he is the one specialist of screensavers benchmarks
<DanaG> argh.
 * cwillu points DanaG at xchat
 * cwillu gestures wildly towards xchat
<DanaG> died AGAIN!
<DanaG> I think it's because I killed PulseAudio, and then somebody said my name (which makes it try to play a sound).
<DanaG> The Fix: start pulseaudio.
<cwillu> lol
<cwillu> figures, alsa/esd was just starting to be stable for me :p
<DanaG> Hmm, just 'nice' seems about the same, though a bit more laggy when typing quickly.
<cwillu> okay, what about batch?
<DanaG> And oddly, there's not a freeze when unminimizing; instead, it's just slow.
<cwillu> :/
<DanaG> "-B" With or without nice?
<cwillu> without
<cwillu> -B implies nice I think
<DanaG> And it's still as root.
<cwillu> yep
<DanaG> Just -b is again speeding up CPU, but it's not causing significant key lag.
<Jaymac> haven't upgraded to hardy yet, just wondering if network-manager 0.7 is being included? (I'm looking forward to some static-ip goodness :))
<DanaG> Oh wait, I just noticed something odd: when folding first starts under -B, it's not 'nice', but then after it drops down and then pops up again, the load is now nice.
<DanaG> The client itself must be doing something to its own processes.
<cwillu> could well be
<DanaG> In htop, the two cores are showing up as nice +19.
<cwillu> HA
<cwillu> yep
<cwillu> it's throwing away the class
<cwillu> I started it as batch, and it's running as sched_normal now
<DanaG> How can you tell what it's running as?
<cwillu> schedtool <pid>
<cwillu> okay
<cwillu> it spawns off new processes, and the new processes aren't taking the scheduling class with them, even though that's normaly inherited
<cwillu> one sec
<DanaG> Odd, I see 4 things for pidof fahcore78 (that's one client; the other is 81.)
<DanaG> schedtool `pidof FahCore_78.exe`                     PID 15269: PRIO   0, POLICY N: SCHED_NORMAL  , NICE  19, AFFINITY 0x1                           PID 15268: PRIO   0, POLICY N: SCHED_NORMAL  , NICE  19, AFFINITY 0x1                               PID 15267: PRIO   0, POLICY B: SCHED_BATCH   , NICE  19, AFFINITY 0x1                                           PID 15266: PRIO   0, POLICY B: SCHED_BATCH   , NICE  19, AFFINITY 0x1
<cwillu> DanaG, question:
<cwillu> you're runnign stock 2.6.24 right?
<DanaG> Packaged -Generic, yes.
<DanaG> nvidia binary driver, too.
<cwillu> bah nvm, got my self turned around
<DanaG> I wonder why one client is showing four processes, and each is showing a different class.
<cwillu> each core will be running in a seperate process
<cwillu> okay
<DanaG> The affinity does seem to be inherited.
<cwillu> so, what happens if you schedtool -D <pid>, where pid is the one showing up in top (for each, that is)
<Ayabara_> anyone running hardy on a dell xps1530? I'm getting that laptop today, and have to decide if I should install gutsy or hardy :-)
<cwillu> Ayabara_, mailing list may be a better bet;  far more likely to run into somebody with the same laptop
<DanaG> Doing it for both 78 and 80 (the two clients) doesn't seem to significantly change behavior.
<DanaG> And even though PulseAudio is supposed to be realtime priority since I'm in pulse-rt group, I get dropouts.
<cwillu> what about -B?
<cwillu> re: pulse, you can still get priority inversions
<cwillu> if the app feeding pulse drops out, pulse can't do anything to fix it
<DanaG> aah.
<DanaG> And timidity is especially vulnerable: it freezes if it drops out for too long.
<Ayabara_> cwillu: got it.
<cwillu> DanaG, okay, what changes if you run it from your own account?
<DanaG> The Folding?  I'll give it a try.
<DanaG> And it's still -B on the clients.
<cwillu> ya, it'll be interesting to see what it'll do with the classes when not running under a privileged account
<DanaG> OOpsie, I don't own the 'folding' user's home.
<cwillu> heh
<Ayabara_> is hardy fairly stable atm? I accept the occasional crash and like living on the edge :-)
<cwillu> I've been using it for a few months, only had about 3 times when I was stuck spending quality time with vt1 :p
<DanaG> That reminds me: I can't get PulseAudio to play that file at native res.  It insists on resampling.
<DanaG> Using wmhdplop, I'm showing it bouncing between 1.9 and 2.2 megabytes per second.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and folding set to batch, on my name, isn't causing dropouts now.
<DanaG> My FPS is now at 45.
<cwillu> what about on idleprio?
<cwillu> (and you checked the pids with schedtool after it started?)
<DanaG> Oh yeah, I didn't remember to '-B' them when on my user.
<cwillu> so that's purely niced then?
<DanaG> I guess so, then.
<DanaG> I'm now running them idleprio as myself, and it seems to have been inherited.
<cwillu> okay
<DanaG> Compiz is now around 40 fps with idleprio, and compiz unminimize (lamp) still jumps.
<DanaG> Switching them all to -B with schedtool gives no change in behavior.
<DanaG> I'm also still wondering why each 'core' of folding@home is showing four PIDs.
<cwillu> is it being smart and thinking you want two pids per cpu? (i.e., it already was going to run 2, and you told it to double that?)
<DanaG> I don't think the 32-bit one is SMP-capable.
<DanaG> Hmm, running folding idleprio as a separate user puts my FPS back to around 35, and there's a slight key lag again; this is without cpu_share adjustment.
<Ayabara_> wg\here cab
<Ayabara_> ehh
<Ayabara_> where can I find dvd releases of hardy alpha 4?
<Ayabara_> was what I meant to say
<Assid> DanaG: you use folding@home?
<DanaG> yeah.
<Assid> DanaG:  im thinking of doing that. but then i gotta make sure it runs on super low priority
<DanaG> ANother interesting thing:   http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=9779
<ubotu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 9779 in Scheduler "Setting cpu_share to 1 freezes system" [High,Closed: code_fix]
<Ayabara_> anyone? are there being made dvd images for the hardy alphas?
<DanaG> Hmm, using idleprio and setting the user share to 2 gives me 45 FPS.
<DanaG> Ayabara_: it wouldn't be worth the time or the server space, most likely.
<Ayabara_> DanaG: ok. I so seldom have CDs anymore :-/
<tumbleweed__> Ayabara_ : you can burn cd images to dvds
<Ayabara_> tumbleweed__: _that_ I did not know :-D
<DanaG> OOOOOOooooooooooh, I just had some interesting idea about Intel AMT:  it finally gives a way to boot from ISO images (over the network).  How cool is that?
<tumbleweed__> well now you do
<tumbleweed__> ;/
<tumbleweed__> DanaG : there were already ways to do that
<DanaG> I couldn't find any.
<Ayabara_> tumbleweed__: :-)
<tumbleweed__> booting from nic has been an option on many motherboards for ages
<DanaG> What other ways were there?
<tumbleweed__> not off isos, mind you
<DanaG> From an ISO, though?
<tumbleweed__> but it's been there
<DanaG> aah.
<DanaG> This actually redirects the IDE port itself, I think.
<tumbleweed__> neat
<DanaG> Anyway, it's 2:03 AM here.  I'm going to go to bed.
<tumbleweed__> it's 6:04 here
<tumbleweed__> I win
<Ernst> will the new kernel 2.6.24 make it into Hardy?
<DanaG> uname -a
<DanaG> Linux GLaDOS 2.6.24-7-generic #1 SMP Thu Feb 7 01:29:58 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<tumbleweed__> ;/
<ethana2> i just woke up
<ethana2> 1:15 am
<ethana2> the next version of gnome..  does it come with support for the global menu thing?
<tumbleweed__> global menu?
<ethana2> like macs use
<ethana2> but we can do it better ;)  like always
<tumbleweed__> I still don't understand
<ethana2> menu bar panel applet
<tumbleweed__> you mean one menu instead of 3?
<ethana2> windows wouldn't have menu bars
<tumbleweed__> oh
<tumbleweed__> it hasn't made it into hardy yet, no
<ethana2> i've heard kde can do that, but i've never seen it
 * tumbleweed__ shrugs
<tumbleweed__> I like menu bars just fine
<cwillu> Presumably you don't mean Main Menu?
<ethana2> yeah, the mac main menu thing
<ethana2> with an app open
<ethana2> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=58461
<tumbleweed__> oh
<tumbleweed__> I see
<tumbleweed__> no, I don't think it'll be in it
<ethana2> i'm thinking of installing kde 3.5.x to see if i can do it
<ethana2> yeah, they said it may wait until gnome 3...
<tumbleweed__> it's doesn't really present any advantage, just a usability issue
<ethana2> less ugliness and wasted screen space
<ethana2> better adherence to Fitt's law
<ethana2> or whatever that thing is ;)
<tumbleweed__> yeah, gnome 3 definitely won't make it into hardy
<ethana2> lol
<ethana2> of course not.
<tumbleweed__> maybe for the next release
<ethana2> now to figure out how to do that in kde...
<tumbleweed__> I suppose it could be hacked up
<tumbleweed__> doesn't seem to be a huge demand for it, though
<qzio> i would use it...
<ethana2> same
<ethana2> i'd like to have three panels in one
<ethana2> and the ubuntu logo at the far left would switch between them
<ethana2> menu bar, gnome menu/gimmie, window list, perhaps
<ethana2> it would rotate as they scrolled in and out of the panel
<qzio> that would be neat
<ethana2> perhaps i should put that on ideapool...
<ccooke> it'd make it harder to click the menu button, though
<ccooke> (one of the best practices for ease-of-use is to have common buttons at the edges and corners of the screen, so the mouse will stop on them - it means you don't have to aim at the target so much as twitch vaguely in the right direction ;-)
<Assid> hrmm theres a kfolding.. isnt there a gfolding?
<lz7> small problem from 7.10, still not fixed: sometimes then i run program from nautilus by mouse double-click, nautilus tries to run 2 copies of program, i.e. when i quit from game i can see dialog "run display cancel".
<Assid> err.. anyone here have a core2duo or so ..and running boinc/folding@home
<Assid> Tuesday 12 February 2008 04:46:55 PM IST||Benchmark results:
<Assid> Tuesday 12 February 2008 04:46:55 PM IST||   Number of CPUs: 4
<Assid> Tuesday 12 February 2008 04:46:55 PM IST||   2665 floating point MIPS (Whetstone) per CPU
<Assid> Tuesday 12 February 2008 04:46:55 PM IST||   7779 integer MIPS (Dhrystone) per CPU
<Assid> is this bad?
<simi> why are some packages missing? like opera, vmware-server
<simi> can i get them? opera i belive i can take it from theyr web page but vmware ? i can't find a .deb
<ccooke> simi: those are commercial software packages which are not part of a standard Ubuntu install. They are provided via the third-party apt repositories, which should not be expected to work until much closer to Hardy's release.
<ccooke> (and in some cases, even after release)
<ethana2> is widget factory going to find its way into the repos?
<ethana2> ohh, that's not a theme editor....
<Pici> It is in the repos.
<ethana2> not seeing it
<ethana2> Pici: what package name?
<Pici> ethana2: let me check...
<jussi01> !find widget_factory
<ubotu> Package/file widget_factory does not exist in hardy
<Pici> !info thewidgetfactory
<ubotu> thewidgetfactory (source: thewidgetfactory): a showcase for GTK+ widgets. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1-2 (hardy), package size 16 kB, installed size 88 kB
<jussi01> there it is :)
<Pici> ethana2: the application name once its installed is just twf
<ethana2> ahhh  /the/ widget factory
<ethana2> thanks
<[miles]> afternoon
<[miles]> guys, wth is hardy going with tranmission instead of deluge
<[miles]> :-\
<Dr_Willis> They must of liked it better.
<[miles]> thats scary
<[miles]> :)
<Dr_Willis> I cant say that ive tried either one.. this is linux. Install what you like
<[miles]> yeah
<[miles]> but for quality and presentaion, I'd put Deluge well above Transmission
<Dr_Willis> and i repeate... I cant say that ive tried either one.. this is linux. Install what you like
<Dr_Willis> :)
<[miles]> ;)
<[miles]> ya ya I hear you dude I hear you
<[miles]> :)
<Dr_Willis> I imagine theres a discussion/flamewar on the forums.. :) there is for about everything else.
<[miles]> aye
<Dr_Willis> wine utorrent.exe
<Dr_Willis> :P
<[miles]> JAJA
<[miles]> funny
<ethana2> oohh.. if i ever want a klingon desktop, crux is my theme ;)
<[miles]> I won't even say 'why-o-why don't they use 'http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Aurora+Gtk+Engine?content=56438' as the default gtk engine
<[miles]> ;)
<ethana2> ooh, nice
<ethana2> the first theme engine that lets me change the whole theme using three key colors on the fly get my allegiance
<[miles]> ?
<ethana2> like, say i like orange and tan one day
<ethana2> and then it starts looking ugly to me real quick
<ethana2> so i just change the orange to purple and the tan to black
<ethana2> and the theme just regenerates itself
<ethana2> uggh.. i hate to bring microsoft into this
<ethana2> but you know windows media player and live messenger?
<ethana2> they work like that, and it's very nifty
<ethana2> just pick your color, and you're good to go
<Dr_Willis> and they are still ugly. :)
<ethana2> oh wow...
<ethana2> i can drag theme file links right from art.gnome.org into the theme manager
<ethana2> they install and all by themselves
<ethana2> i randomly find that amazing
<simi> ccooke: if i realy want a package from gutsy is a way i can get it? on my own risk, it may be safer then compile from source or instaling in other way
<Dr_Willis> simi,  i imagine a lot depends on the package and its dependencies.
<simi> Dr_Willis: just that i hate not having those programs, i upgraded because i needed mono 1.2.6 and i got it now but i do not have other applications and i do not have a solution how to make this computer mine, to have all i need, probabily i must learn more advanced things and make installs from other places then.deb packages,
<Dr_Willis> I know diddley-doo about mono. :) so good luck there.
 * Dr_Willis wonders who decided to name a program after a common 'slang' for a Disease. :)
<simi> i was thinking to try other distributuion but Ubuntu is the best (found it on other web sites)
<Dr_Willis> if you are doing real work. You may want to avoid using this pre-beta ubuntu stuff for now. :)   of course ya could run an older ubuntu in virtualbox (which i cant get to isntall under hardy either) or vmware.. (not tried to intall that on hardy yet)
<simi> Dr_Willis:vmare is not packaget yet
<Dr_Willis> simi,  i noticed. and virtualbox gives me a error when i try to isntall it. heh.
<Dr_Willis> Oh well.. ill try them againin a few days :) no biggie.
<Dr_Willis> Night all.
<taggie> anybody having issues with HDA/ALSA/pulse/jack/whatever audio system is in use today? I'm only getting sound from my left channel. been that way for a few days.
<muszek> I'd start debugging by checking if there any foreign objects in your right ear ;)
<taggie> heh :)
<taggie> been through most of the normal wringers, but i have no idea what the current state of the audio subsystems are, so i thought i'd ask.
<muszek> I can't help you  mate, I'm not even running Hardy yet
<taggie> oh well, if i wait around long enough somebody may wake up.
<rsk> works fine here on emu10k2
<rsk> but havent reeboted for a while
<rsk> and there was an alsa update
<rsk> so... dunno :F
<nanonyme> considering what the topic says, i don't think i'll upgrade to Hardy just yet either ^^
<rsk> actually 2.
<taggie> rsk; i'm using intel HDA, AD198x
<taggie> and i just took the alsa update this morning, and it didn't fix
<rsk> i'd ask in #alsa'
<taggie> weird, in alsamixer, one channel is muted, one is on, when i choose mute, it toggles both.
<taggie> yeah #alsa it is.
<Pici> taggie: use < or > to mute each channel independently.
<Pici> taggie: Oddly enough, you're the second person who has asked that question a few days.
<taggie> yep < > did it.
<taggie> thanks guys
<taggie> Pici: i'm guessing i'm the second because something broke it. i don't go mucking around in that area without provocation.
<taggie> anyway, thanks
<rsk> yey
<muszek> right after alpha4 came out I came here and was advised not to upgrade because GVFS might corrupt my data... is it still true?
<muszek> *upgrade = dist-upgrade
<rsk> no idea :P
 * rsk holds on to hi's data
<Samus2k> hello .. anyone have tried the lastest alpha release of kubuntu ?
<Samus2k> ?????
<rsk> nope
<rsk> just the gnome one
<Samus2k> then you dont know if the problems with the mount of NTFS partitions in 3.5 is in this version ?
<Samus2k> or have been fixed in 4.0
<Samus2k> sorry for my english i´m latin
<nanonyme> i wasn't aware there was someone on the planet who speaks latin as his native language
<shirish> what command I should use if I want to know from where a certain package was installed? archive.ubuntu.com or something else?
<Pici> shirish: apt-cache policy packagename
<rsk> synaptic maybe?
<shirish> Pici is right.
<Arelis> what is the latest "tribe" or whatever it is called for Hardy and where can i find a page describing it's new features?
<rsk> Arelis: sec
<rsk> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron/Alpha4
<Arelis> rsk, thank you :)
<Lunar_Lamp> rsk, the new features listed on Alpha4 page - are there any more expected before release?
<rsk> Lunar_Lamp: chekout the milestones here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy
<lz7> during ubuntu install grub ignores boot order of disks (and this is a bug), but during boot it can't ignore that, cuz it always loads from device, which it identifies as (hd0,0).
<lz7> if i installed ubuntu on second disk and write grub on that disk too, i.e. (hd1,0), than during boot grub fails with "error 15: file not found", cuz that second disk from which i boot becomes (hd0,0), but grub expecting image on (hd1,0).
<lz7> how i explained that? is it fixable, do you tried to install ubuntu in multi-disk environment?
<lz7> well... seems like a bug for me
<lz7> wrong channel?
<Assid> err.. anyone around
<enyc> maybe
<coz_> hey guys, if i am not mistaken here,  since both the linux wacom tablet driver and sun java are able to deal with the kernel in hardy  , and its unlikely that either one will be ready before hardy's release,  do you think there will be a delay in the release or a dropping of the current kernel for release/
<coz_> sorry wacom talbet driver and sun java are NOT able to deal with hardy's kernel
<Assid> err.. whats better vmware/virtualbox
<Assid> im soo confused
<coz_> Assid, well if you go to #vmware  or #virtualbox  they will say theirs is best :)  I would guess that question is more appropriate for #ubuntu  than here  :)
<coz_> Assid, I  persoanlly use neither one  so i cant help with that :0
<coz_> :)
<Assid> coz_: if i go to any of those channels.. its always biased
<Assid> so rather NOT ask there
<coz_> Assid, yeah I think thats what I meant :)  probably for a less biased answer   #ubuntu would be good or better yet  #linux
<Assid> and if you ever mistakenly ask someone in #ubuntu and mention your using hardy.. they go nuts
<coz_> Assid, lol  I know
<coz_> Assid, #linux is probably the best choice then
<Assid> heaven forbid do they ever READ the question before yelling at you
<coz_> Assid, or lie about which version you are running in #ubuntu
<Assid> i dont get what their issue is
<Assid> seriously
<coz_> :)
<Assid> ubuntu+1 BECOMES ubuntu effectively so what the hell is wrong with those people
<Jack_mcdowell> Hello, sorry to bother but I compiled a 2.6.25-rc1 kernel and when installing it I get update-initramfs:.... | find: /lib/firmware.... No such file or directory.... etc....
<Jack_mcdowell> this is because of the broken dpkg?
<coz_> Assid, well the perspective of support   it is already a      hand ful to deal with problems with the released versions  and woulld get overwhelming to deal with alpha release problems as well
<Assid> yes but a question like this doesnt require a rocket scientist or support
<Assid> last time i asked about im's
<Assid> didnt ask for support.. no dpkg.. nothing.. just im's
<coz_> Assid, right!  however since the question is not deistribution specific I would ask it in #linux
<Assid> Could not load the Host USB Proxy Service (VERR_FILE_NOT_FOUND). The service might be not installed on the host computer.
<Assid> hrmm.. virtualbox doesnt like usb ?
<cwillu> Jack_mcdowell, wouldn't be dpkg I don't think unless you actually made a deb that you installed
<coz_> Assid, ah   well   it could be hardy also for that.... and as I mentioned I havent used either one so I have no way of knowing for sure
<Jack_mcdowell> can someone help me about the dpkg? I have a half installed kernel... last time this happened I remember having to manually reinstall dpkg, is this what I should do?
<Jack_mcdowell> well I got a kernel from kernel.org and patched it
<Jack_mcdowell> but the same thing happened with gutsy when I compiled my own kernel
<cwillu> Jack_mcdowell, I believe the update-initramfs is benign, (I see it on my machines, it doesn't break anything)
<Jack_mcdowell> came to the #ubuntu+1 channel and discovered that dpkg was broken
<coz_> Jack_mcdowell, how did you fix the problem in gutsy?
<Jack_mcdowell> downloading the new 'fixed' dpkg
<coz_> Jack_mcdowell, ah!   mm   well  why reinstall hardy's kernel  and wait until dpkg is fixed?
<Jack_mcdowell> yes
<Jack_mcdowell> that is one option
<Jack_mcdowell> my problem is, how do I remove the half installed kernel?
<coz_> Jack_mcdowell, it depends , I guess, on the reasons you changed the kernel and whether or not you can still do what  you need with the original kernel
<Jack_mcdowell> because it tries to finish installing it on every upgrade, etc... and of course, it fails
<Jack_mcdowell> well I can
<coz_> Jack_mcdowell, oh!
<Jack_mcdowell> but I still need noapic nolapic iraqpoll (which overheated and fried my mobo last time :( )
<coz_> Jack_mcdowell, right now there are a few things not avaiable with this current kernel which is the question I posed when I logged on
<Jack_mcdowell> well  I can wait
<Jack_mcdowell> but I just wanted to leave everything working so that I could upgrade to a more stable hardy without any problems
<coz_> Jack_mcdowell, ok  :)  good idea .. that way it causes less frustration
<coz_> Jack_mcdowell, I see!
<Jack_mcdowell> dpkg -r linux-image-2.6.25-rc1-custom_2.6.25-rc1-custom-10.00.Custom_amd64.deb
<Jack_mcdowell> dpkg: you must specify packages by their own names, not by quoting the names of the files they come in
<Jack_mcdowell> any idea of how to remove it?
<Jack_mcdowell> that would be solution enough :)
<coz_> sudo make uninstall ?
<cwillu> Jack_mcdowell, you made a deb, right?
<Jack_mcdowell> yes
<cwillu> simplest way to remove it would be to open synaptic, find the package, and remove it
<cwillu> at the very least, that'll tell you what the actual package name is that dpkg is expecting
<Jack_mcdowell> I'll check... I'm just worried because it is half installed... so, any upgrade tries to finish installing it, but it wont let me uninstall it
<Jack_mcdowell> Ill check though, thank you!
<coz_> well at the end of the day, if nothing else works, it;s just an Os    easily reinstalled ?
<coz_> :)
<tcpdumpgod> anyone know of a mp3 to avi converter?
<coz_> tcpdumpgod, mm  mp3 to avi?
<Jack_mcdowell> I feel very stupid! I should use synaptic more instead of the command line :) found them in 2 seconds
<coz_> Jack_mcdowell, synaptic is your friend :)
<tcpdumpgod> yeah, so i can upload a song to youtube
<Jack_mcdowell> :) thank you
<cwillu> np
<coz_> tcpdumpgod, mm  they dont accept mp3 or ogg or other music formats?
<Jack_mcdowell> done! perfect! oh, will hardy final have the .25 kernel?
<tcpdumpgod> I believe they only accept video format.
<cwillu> doubt it
<coz_> tcpdumpgod, I am not sure you can
<cwillu> Jack_mcdowell, unless 2.6.25 stabilizes really fast
<coz_> tcpdumpgod, what I mean is I am not sure mp3 can be converted to avi   although it never occurred to me
<tcpdumpgod> I'd imagine they could be.
<Jack_mcdowell> ah... ok, well thank you... I'll need to stick to xp for a while then, because I can have my motherboard melt again now that Im out of warranty... damn hp dv6000
<cwillu> ?
<Jack_mcdowell> oh, the dv6000 overheats (a lot) with noapic and nolapic
<Jack_mcdowell> to the point that the solder arround the northbridge melts
<cwillu> and with?
<Assid> i wish someone fixes support for my webcam
<Jack_mcdowell> quite a serious problem!
<Jack_mcdowell> xp works ok though... pclinux did too, but I prefer to stick with ubuntu
<cwillu> what's the problem that you need noapic et al?
<Jack_mcdowell> right
<cwillu> ...?
<Jack_mcdowell> then the cpu is erratic (getting stuck by hard interrupts from irq 7) and really overheats
<Jack_mcdowell> yesterday it froze and wouldnt start for 10 minutes because it was overheated...
<coz_> yikes
<Jack_mcdowell> but its a kernel problem it seems...
<cwillu> well, I'd be more inclined to say "it's work aroundable with a kernel patch";  software shouldn't be able to overheat hardware
<Jack_mcdowell> and being out of warranty... I cant have it do it again :) (hp was nice enough to fix it last time)
<Jack_mcdowell> right
<Jack_mcdowell> the hp forums are full of people losing their wifi (next to the nrthbridge) and if you look close enough, most of them were running ubuntu :)
<coz_> ok guys  have a good one...  have to go
<avsa242> Has anyone else with a cx88-based device (e.g., pcHDTV HDxxxx series) experienced a regression in 2.6.24-7 from 2.6.24-5 where cx88-alsa cannot be loaded (disagrees about version of symbol, Unknown symbol)?
<Assid> wtf 107 updates?
<Assid> did we enter beta ?
<Pici> Nooo.
<Gnine> package [screens and graphics] is broken in x86_64 after setting external monitor
<Gnine> resolution fixed at 1024x768. native resolution 1280x800 which i have to manually adjust via system > preferences > screen resolution
<Gnine> on X or system restart
<Gnine> Bug 130278
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 130278 in displayconfig-gtk "displayconfig-gtk crashed with IndexError in _resyncResolution()" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/130278
<scizzo-> hmmm anyone else has color problems playing some DVDs in totem?
<scizzo-> right xv stuff is not working properly here
<Lattyware> Hey all, with Hardy, I'm getting a black screen. It goes Grub -> Black Screen -> Login, that's fine, but I'd rather see something, it's somewhat disconcerting. Is this intentional? (I'm guessing not.)
<rsk> Lattyware: maybe because of the usplash upgrade
<Lattyware> should I file a bug or something?
<rsk> sure
<Ayabara> how do I disable mouse tapping on my laptop in hardy? I can't find any settings for it in "Mouse"
<Ayabara> and xorg.conf is really really small now :-)
<avsa242> If you mean for the touchpad, I think you still need to install gsynaptics (requires an addition to xorg.conf)
<Ayabara> avsa242: I meant touchpad. did that one come automagically installed on gutsy?
<ethana2> it's easy to do in gutsy, if that's what you're asking
<Ayabara> ethana2: what I mean is that in gutsy I didn't have to install anything to get touchpad options in my preferences
<ethana2> correct
<ethana2> and they're very important
<ethana2> if they're not there by default in hardy, something isn't complete
<ethana2> or perhaps there's a bug
<Ayabara> ethana2: ok.
<Ayabara> now I have installed gsynaptics. any of you know the xorg.conf edit I need?
<mrtimdog> Quick question... When printing to PDF file, where does the PDF file end up?
<Ayabara> night now. have to look more into it later. thanks
<sveri> mrtimdog: where you tell it to end up
<sveri> as far as i remember
<ethana2> i'm considering installing the gnome global menu thing again.. but it eats small children...
<ethana2> this guide seems a little more foolproof than the one i screwed over my apt index with..
<ethana2> http://code.google.com/p/gnome2-globalmenu/wiki/QuickInstallonUbuntu
<ethana2> it may not work with hardy though.. i don't think i should take the risk
<yipe> hey I thought this chan always had the link to the release schedule in it's topic
<coz_> yipe, someone will have to include that
<yipe> how far along is hardy? Not very? I've totally lost track of the releases, been out of the loop
<sveri> alpha 4
<sveri> and usable for me
<sveri> at least stable for the things i use
<yipe> nice :)
<sveri> yea, really
<yipe> I'm excited that there will finally be a new lts release :D
<sveri> hm, i thought kubuntu 9.04 wont be a lts released, or am i out of date?
<sveri> i meant 8.04
<ethana2> i can't even imagine how awesome 9.04 is going to be
<yipe> I'm probably the one out of date
<sveri> yipe: i think so
<yipe> :( darn
<ethana2> there is some really amazing art out there..
<yipe> I thought it was called "Hardy" because it would be lts, hence hardy
<ethana2> it's going to be sweet when the visual refresh hits repos and disk images
<yipe> visual refresh?
<ethana2> yipe: many rumors
<ethana2> yipe: if there isn't one, people will explode
<ethana2> ^_^
<yipe> ...
<ethana2> new theme and such
<ethana2> it needs to be able to rival osx and vista all by itself
<sveri> linux is able to rival that trash scince a long long time
<Jack_mcdowell> help... opening synaptic gives this
<Jack_mcdowell> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Jack_mcdowell> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<ethana2> functionally, absolutely
<Jack_mcdowell> :(
<ethana2> Jack: so you ran the dpkg --configure -a thing?
<Jack_mcdowell> yes
<ethana2> and the cache open fail is the result of it?
<Jack_mcdowell> dpkg: error processing bluez-utils (--configure):
<Jack_mcdowell>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<Jack_mcdowell> Processing triggers for initramfs-tools ...
<Jack_mcdowell> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.25-rc1-custom
<Jack_mcdowell> because... I had a failed kernel install... and removed it...
<Jack_mcdowell> and now this...
<ethana2> hmm..  'smack it with aptitude'
<Jack_mcdowell> like... reinstall dpkg?
<ethana2> no.. use aptitude to resolve all the dependencies manually
<ethana2> and when the problem gets that far, I'm not ninja enough to really be of help anymore
<Jack_mcdowell> yes... neither am I... and the help on the forums is usually partial at best
<Assid> man new updates messed up my keyboard :(
<enyc> Assid: welcome to development-releases
<Assid> hhehee
<Assid> i hope my desktop doesnt go too crazy
<yipe> are there any relevant links where people are posting ideas or drafts for the visual refresh?
<rubeez> when i run  "gnome-power-cmd.sh suspend" I got a a DBUS error
<rubeez> Suspending
<rubeez> Error org.freedesktop.DBus.GLib.UnmappedError.GpmControlError.Code0: The message was not sent due to DBUS security rules
<rubeez> any idea on how this might be fixed?
<rubeez> thanks
<rubeez> suspend works find before login (at GDM screen)
<rubeez> s/find/fine
<gabspeck> i see generic icons for a lot of filetypes, what's wrong?
<mateusz> Hi
<mateusz> how to check what version of given package is in hardy?
<mateusz> I have gutsy
<rsk> packages.ubuntu.com mateusz
<mateusz> and I want to install recent version of qemu
<mateusz> but in gutsy its too old
<mateusz> 0.9.0rc
<mateusz> while latest stable is 0.9.1
<crimsun> mateusz: use rmadison -uubuntu
<crimsun> (or in hardy, just rmadison)
<mateusz> crimsun: its also 0.9.0rc in hardy
<mateusz> that version is old and really bugy
<mateusz> from 2007
<mateusz> 2007-08-16
<crimsun> I'm not sure why you're telling me this  :=)
<mateusz> so 7 mouths not updated
<crimsun> I see bug 190681
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 190681 in qemu "Please merge qemu from Debian Unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190681
<crimsun> so it's definitely known.
<crimsun> if you'd like to verify that a straight rebuild of the Debian sid source package works properly in current hardy, please note that in the bug report
<emet> When will Celestia 1.5 make it into Hardy?
<emet> !info celestia
<ubotu> celestia (source: celestia): A real-time visual space simulation. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.1+cvs20070626-3ubuntu4 (hardy), package size 30 kB, installed size 60 kB
<crimsun> emet: it's much easier if Debian sid has it first.
<crimsun> emet: note also that FF is imminent.
<mateusz> crimsun: I will recompile from debian
<mateusz> I mean rebuild
<crimsun> mateusz: thanks!
<mateusz> ;]
<mateusz> You want package?
<crimsun> no
<mateusz> ok have to go
<mateusz> bye
<emet> @schedule miami
<bluefoxicy> does synchronizing with ntp work yet?
<bluefoxicy> 'cause my system says it's feb 5 8pm EST
<bluefoxicy> and that it's supposed to be syncing against ntp.ubuntu.com
<theunixgeek> How's the new theme going?
<rsk> theunixgeek: going to next release
<theunixgeek> rsk: so it's gonna be done the next alpha? :)
<rsk> no 8.10
<theunixgeek> oh
<ethana2> awwwwww
<theunixgeek> Where can I get info on how it's going?
<theunixgeek> Like, the top-rated theme suggestions, etc.
<rsk> #ubuntu-artwork maybe
<rsk> or maybe chek here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Hardy/Alternate
<theunixgeek> rsk: wait.... 8.10? do you mean 8.04?
<rsk> no i mean 8.10
<rsk> 8.04 will not have a new theme
<rsk> it was canceled
<theunixgeek> :( why?
<rsk> dunno
<theunixgeek> where can I get info on 8.10?
<rsk> theunixgeek: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron/Alpha4
<TheInfinity> he means 8.10
<theunixgeek> so 8.04 won't be LTS?
<TheInfinity> not 8.04
<theunixgeek> TheInfinity: yes.
<rsk> 8.04 will be LTS
<theunixgeek> TheInfinity: 8.10
<rsk> ops.
<TheInfinity> 8.04 is LTS
<rsk> then i dont know theunixgeek
<rsk> :)
<rsk> misread as 8.04
<TheInfinity> kubuntu wont have a LTS at all because of kde4 and missing devs
<theunixgeek> :P
<TheInfinity> especially because of kde4 integration - this makes lots of work and kde4 is not thaaaaat stable
<rsk> yea not even 4.0.1 is stable =)
<rsk> 4x is more of a technology preview
<TheInfinity> the interesting features will come with kde 4.1
<TheInfinity> for end user
<Arwen> anyone, approximately how stable is Hardy at the moment (none of the "it's dev software" stuff please)?
<rsk> for me, no errors yet.
<flipstar> on standart hardware its very stable i would say
<flipstar> but you should be able to deal with varios errors anyway
<Arwen> ok
<Arwen> and, we're at tribe... 4?
<rsk> not tribe anymore
<rsk> it's alpha4 now
<Arwen> ah
#ubuntu+1 2008-02-13
<jeff1> it's pretty stable, i have been doing regular updates from a tribe and it's been smooth
<Arwen> ok
<Arwen> thanks
<burner> how can 8.04 be lts and the "stable" one when gnome-vfs is deprecated for gio and gio is horribly broken?
<TheInfinity> burner: 8.04 is ALPHA
<TheInfinity> -> just for testing
<burner> TheInfinity: no no, i get it... but i mean when 8.04 is finally released, how can it be the LTS, teh one that people flock to when it has a regression from dapper
<burner> ftp:// worked in nautilus in dapper
<burner> smb:// worked in nautilus in dapper
<burner> neither will work in hardy if things don't change significantly
<TheInfinity> make a bug report
<TheInfinity> and alpha means some things dont work
<TheInfinity> kubuntu is atm happy crashing apps
<burner> TheInfinity: it's not a bug... it's gnome's roadmap
<burner> gio is not going to work in gnome 2.22
<burner> hence, it won't work in hardy
<TheInfinity> ok, ... i'm kde guy, so i dont have a problem with it because konqui will always have it ;)
<HenrikLynggaard> Can someone help with dual head and ati card ? I got problems with both (fglrx and OSS ati) drivers
<HenrikLynggaard> Open source ATI = many times the system start to hang... screen unresponsive but mouse can be moved
<TheInfinity> all updates?
<TheInfinity> and what says xorg log?
<HenrikLynggaard> fglrx = small noise effect on screen like pint flashing dots around green text
 * burner might be a kde guy in hardy ;)
<TheInfinity> hardy kubuntu is no LTS
<TheInfinity> because of lots of fun with kde4
<HenrikLynggaard> log didn't say anything last time, I will try and hang the system again
<HenrikLynggaard> anything == no error reports
<TheInfinity> which graphics adapter?
<flipstar> TheInfinity: do you have kde4 installed ?
<HenrikLynggaard> The card is a ATi x800
<TheInfinity> flipstar: yes, kde3 and 4
<TheInfinity> HenrikLynggaard: you used restricted driver manager to install it?
<TheInfinity> flipstar: i love vmware ... so i have almost everything for testing ;)
<HenrikLynggaard> TheInfinity, yes... and then aticonfig to get the xorg.conf sorted out
<flipstar> TheInfinity: me too.. i have a strange app here .. 'knotify4' it takes a lot of ram but doesnt do anything..can you confirm that ?
<TheInfinity> lets see ...
<flipstar> i thing it might have something to do with kde4 ..
<TheInfinity> urgh.
<TheInfinity> kde4 vm is downstairs on a usb disk
<TheInfinity> if you dont use aticonfig ... ?
<flipstar> no i got nvidia ..
<HenrikLynggaard> TheInfinity: what is normally the preferred way of dual head'ing with ati ?
<HenrikLynggaard> Well without aticonfig, I couldn't figure out howto setup xorg.conf
<TheInfinity> HenrikLynggaard: i used xorg conf editing directly until now
<TheInfinity> but  hate dual head with linux at all
<TheInfinity> in osx i make 2 klicks and everything works :/
<HenrikLynggaard> I tried the screen and graphics applet, but I failed with my monitor. It would send one of the screens a wrong res and then I had to hard kill the system
<HenrikLynggaard> I think it sent the wrong freq to y new monitor... perhaps somehting with widescreen support
<FliesLikeABrick> is anyone here using bluetooth with all of the latest updates?
<FliesLikeABrick> the command `hidd` appears to have disappeared
<Dr_willis> Sorry Not me.
<WorldBFree> i have asked this question multiple times over the past week but havent gotten a response.  is there a way to boot hardy directly from my hd instead of burning to a disc.  I already have a working grub and am familiar with how to do it in other distros.  ive gotten close but the modules dont seem to load
<alteregol> high
<alteregol> the GanjATI driver doesn't work for my notebook
<alteregol> its a 7200 Ati or whatever inside
<Dr_willis> WorldBFree,  ive seen some weird and wacy ways to install ubuntu without a cd. But Never done any.
<Dr_willis> I think the !install factoid has some of hte ways
<Dr_willis> !install
<ubotu> ntation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - Also /msg ubotu automate
<Dr_willis> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<alteregol> hah
<UbunLin> I'm having some graphics issues in Hardy Heron with the Radeon Mobility 9100IGP chipset. I've already put the Options "AGPMode" "4" in place in the xorg configuration, but that still gives graphic garbage on boot. Does anyone know of an additional fix or a bug that I might contribute to?
<regulate> which dpkg bug is being fixed?
<DanaG> Hmm, underrun!!! (at least 655.765 ms long)
<DanaG> underrun!!! (at least 635.675 ms long)
<DanaG> (command: aplay -Dplug:surround51:1 , on some file ripped from dvd-audio.)
<DanaG> Odd... audigy can't do 24-bit?
<DanaG> or rather, Audigy 2.
<DanaG> Oh, I see... source file is S24_3LE.
<DanaG> My onboard SIgmatel (hda_intel) is using s32le.
<DanaG> Odd.
<UbunLin> I'm having some graphics issues in Hardy Heron with the Radeon Mobility 9100IGP chipset. I've already put the Options "AGPMode" "4" in place in the xorg configuration, but that still gives graphic garbage on boot. Does anyone know of an additional fix or a bug that I might contribute to?
<alteregol> think ther eis a bug in deskto background
<alteregol> if you use CENTER it Zooms, and revert
<alteregol> in gnome
<DanaG> Odd... it seems like Audigy 2 really can't do 24-bit..... odd.
<DanaG> Well, now I see why we need surround51 for audigy: the channel mapping is odd.
<scizzo-> is anyone else having problems with the xine libs and playing videos?
<scizzo-> when I play videos on any player at all it seems that some gamma coloring or simular is blue or such...?
<shirish> hi all, does anybody what that project/idea is where one can pull updates from any machine which might have updates?
<shirish> I know about apt-cacher-ng but that is for a dedicated machine
<RAOF> shirish: You could look at apt-zeroconf, which is exactly what you want.
<RAOF> As long as it works.
<shirish> RAOF: hey :)
<RAOF> Google will get you to the right place.
<shirish> RAOF: yup, there is/was also some blueprint, where they could be some hash-key or something to verify the package integrity & stuff as well, any ideas?
<DanaG> APt-zeroconfg just broke stuff for me.
<RAOF> dpkg already has that built-in.
<RAOF> DanaG: Yes.  It's quite fragile.
<RAOF> But when it works, it's seamless.
<DanaG> I wish there were a way to say somebody's name with out going all the way to 'pinging'.
<shirish> RAOF: I will definitely investigate about apt-zeroconf (atleast the idea) & see if there are any parallel work/ideas around that. If you guys know about something similar as in efforts please lemme know.
<DanaG> I still want that time-changing wallpaper that Fedora has.
<shirish> DanaG: what is that time-changing wallpaper? Any links?
<DanaG> Try the Fedora 8 LiveCD some time -- disable the screensaver, and leave the PC idle for a while.
<DanaG> The wallpaper changes over time -- it fades between a few color schemes.
<DanaG> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Fedora+8+Wallpaper?content=69684
<DanaG> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Tree+Slideshow+Wallpaper+for+Fedora?content=74639
<shirish> DanaG: would look at it, thanx for the links.
<DanaG> I can't find the actual patches it requires.
<DanaG> http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Artwork/F8Themes/Infinity/Round3Final#head-0afce1582af5a054f81558f0e4148b3b6a445bbd
<DanaG> http://people.redhat.com/duffy/artwork/infinity-24/
<DanaG> It gives an effect that now Google has in their iGoogle thingy, with the time-changing banner.
<DanaG> It's really nice.  I want to see that in Hardy.
<ethana2> wow
<DanaG> Or if it comes after release, as unofficial patches, that'd be fine.
<ethana2> ff3b3 is fast
<ethana2> still no SCIM
<ethana2> arggghhhh
<qzio> SCIM?
<ethana2> oh
<ethana2> yeah, it's for input in various non-latin languages
<ethana2> standard across all gnome apps I think
<ethana2> 59 on ACID3 by the way.. with no color and a failed linktest
<DanaG> Acid3?  Never heard of it.
<ethana2> http://acid3.acidtests.org/
<Ayabara> anyone with a dell xps laptop here? I'm trying to make my mediakeys work on hardy
<ethana2> It's a test for web standards compliance
<DanaG> I've seen Acid2, but 3 is new.
<ethana2> I have a Dell Latitude D830
<ethana2> 3 is blazing new
<Ayabara> ethana2: I got my XPS 1530 yesterday, and decided to try Hardy instead of Gutsy. The mediakeys and the gsynaptics-stuff I asked you about yesterday is what's not working so far
<DanaG> My 3.0 gets 58 with adblock plus, 59 without.
<ethana2> Ayabara: did they work in gutsy?
<Assid> hrmm hardy's gotta do something about the way it sucks power
<Ayabara> ethana2: don't know, since Hardy was the first thing I installed :-)
<Ayabara> brand new like I said
<ethana2> hmmm
<Assid> my laptop used to give me pretty good life up until maybe alpha 4 or around then
<DanaG> Actually, the battery reporting is probably what's broken, not the usage.
<ethana2> Assid: ask phoronix to bench power consumption.
<ethana2> ^_^
<ethana2> There's no reason linux can't be the most environmentally friendly OS out there...
<qzio> hm, a question about aptitude/apt/synaptic - why is it so that synaptic finds more packages then aptitude?
<Assid> DanaG: nah..the system goes into standby/goes off. and also the batter LED goes red means i better charge it.
<qzio> Ayabara: have you added the synaptics stuff in xorg.conf?
<Assid> at times i dont even get enough notification to pull out the charger  .. and it still goes off
<Ayabara> qzio: no, I was about to ask about that. installed gsynaptics yesterday, but never found out what I need to add in xorg.conf
<DanaG> Anybody here use Asus notebooks?
<qzio> Ayabara: i needed a extra inputdevice section for synaptics, and a sserverlayout section to point to synaptics
<qzio> Ayabara: are you familiar with xorg.conf configuration?
<Ayabara> qzio: a bit.
<qzio> Ayabara: then you understand what im talking about?
<Ayabara> qzio: yes. thanks
<DanaG> http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/xorg.conf
<DanaG> Here's what I use.
<DanaG> Takes keyboard and any USB device with evdev.
<alteregol> sub error process at dpkg udpate
<DanaG> Howver, evdev recently broke.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-evdev/+bug/183119
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 183119 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev "[Hardy] Cannot open input pEvdev for keyboard (dup-of: 173833)" [Undecided,New]
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 173833 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev "evdev mouse fails on hardy: cannot open input pEvdev" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Ayabara> qzio: I'm considering going back to gutsy for a while, to avoid the early bumps in the road on hardy :-)
<Assid> err brb.. gotta run a windows update on my virtualbox
<qzio> Ayabara: might be a good idea, altough it's not recommended to downgrade, you might have to do a re-install
<Ayabara> qzio: I'm downloading the iso as we speak :-)
<qzio> Ayabara: aiit :) otherwise, my simple xorg.conf is at http://gottfolk.se/xorg.conf.txt
<alteregol> libwnk 404 not found
<alteregol> what a crap
<muszek> Opera 9.50 gets 64/100
<nanonyme> with what?
<muszek> lol... I  just realised I had the windows scrolled to a conversation that happened way back :)
<muszek> http://acid3.acidtests.org/
<aikishugyo> Hello, I'm a first-time Hardy user...also first-time IRC user. Debian for 7 years, Ubuntu (Dapper onwards) for 4. I'm trying to become involved in debugging Evolution calendar operations and joined the ubuntu-users ML. I hope someone here can help me to find the right place to send debug information too, and also if I should rather be on the GNOME IRC channels instead.
<stdin> !bug | aikishugyo
<ubotu> aikishugyo: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<aikishugyo> ubotu: thanks, I'm looking at the launchpad as we speak. I'll do that then, not go to GNOME directly.
<Assid> err.. usplash should determine xorg's resolution and show up
<Assid> 1024x768 looks crappy on ym desktop.. but perfect on my laptio
<Assid> laptop
<Assid> err anyone here using thunderbird by chance?
<ethana2> installing updates
<ethana2> it doesn't like bluez
<Zampaktu> same here
<ethana2> of course, i don't even have a bluetooth adapter on this system..
<ethana2> adapter doesn't seem like the right word.. you get the idea
<ethana2> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/bluez-audio_3.26-0ubuntu1_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/alsa-lib/libasound_module_ctl_bluetooth.so', which is also in package bluez-utils
<ethana2> You have 1 broken package on your system!  Use the "Broken" filter to locate it.
<ethana2> ok fixed
<Assid> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Assid> err..
<Assid> !hardyrelease
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hardyrelease - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Assid> cosindering  we are pretty close to a feature freeze
<Assid> are we getting the right gnome version?
<Assid> and anyone notice X acting really strange recently?
<Assid> like i cant restart/shutdown.. i gotta restart X for me to do so
<UbunLin> I am currently seeing some fairly odd graphics issues with Hardy and the 9100 IGP chipset. Are there any known problems that any of you are aware of?
<Assid> err
<Assid> i cant use my scanner
<Assid> xsane says failed to open device
<Assid> its busy
<Assid> anyone having an issue with it?
<shirish> hi all, does anybody if there is any software to edit .flac tags?
<shirish> I got some .flac files (music) and I want to fill in some information.
<shirish> basically the metadata, that is what I want to change.
<bardyr> how come the linux-libc-dev package are updated before linux-image-generic?
<rsk> lag in mirror mayb bardyr
<bardyr> rsk, downloading from main
<bardyr> rsk, the restricted modules are probably not ready, thats why linux-image-generic is not updated, but it does not make much sense updating the linux libc headers for a kernel you dont have
<rsk> agreed
<mateusz> How to install something from hardy for example kernel?
<bardyr> mateusz, on gutsy?
<mateusz> Can I add mirror and pin it on lower proiority
<mateusz> bardyr: yes
<bardyr> mateusz, well you can grab the individual packages and install it manual
<mateusz> bardyr: I did but there are dependencies
<bardyr> mateusz, grab them too
<mateusz> I dont want to search for every one
<mateusz> why?
<mateusz> isnt it apt-get a tool that can do it for me?
<bardyr> mateusz, imagine its rpm's
<mateusz> hmm
<mateusz> bardyr: how to upgrade to hardy ?
<mateusz> bardyr: is it really so broken ?
<rsk> bardyr: if you dont know. dont upgrade
<mateusz> rsk: I worked 9 years on debian sid
<mateusz> rsk: and this should be similiar.. but I am not sure
<mateusz> and I don't know how much it is broken
<rsk> worked?
<rsk> there wes think-tank so long ago?
<rsk> or what that project was called
<rsk> to pay developers
<mateusz> I am  confused with mirrors.. I am not sure if hardy does have any update sites etc...
<rsk> you make no sense
<mateusz> looks like that I will switch back to Deban
<mateusz> packages that I use in gutsy are too old
<rsk> why would you leave  working for debian for almost 10 years and then not figure out something that's easily avialiable on google and then 'go back '
<mateusz> I dont understand what are you trying to say
<sveri> what are you trying to say mateusz?
<rsk> mein either
<mateusz> sveri: I asked if hardy is so buggy that I should not upgrade
<mateusz> and I would like to know what are mirrors for hardy
<rsk> what is yo buggy for you?
<rsk> to*
<mateusz> rsk: buggy means no  working desktop
<sveri> mateusz: for me it is not buggy, i am using it scince four days and it worked fantastic till now
<sveri> at least kubuntu, i cant say anything about ubuntu, which is a bit more complicated i heard cause of the gvfs
<mateusz> sveri: well sid sometimes had packages breaking whole system.. so livecd was needed
<mateusz> I want to ensure that hardy is installable and usable
<nanonyme> have you taken a look at the topic?
<sveri> hehe, thats what i asked myself right now too
<mateusz> nanonyme: no;]
<mateusz> or I forgot about it
<mateusz> ok I'll google it
<nanonyme> dpkg being broken means low-level package management not currently working properly
<sveri> here it works
<nanonyme> properly as in properly in every way
<nanonyme> breakages can be stuff user doesn't even notice at best
<nanonyme> and i'd personally backport stuff i need to Gutsy if i just needed some new packages
<nanonyme> as i do
<sveri> ok, maybe its broken and it doesnt affect me right now
<sveri> could be, but neednt be
<nanonyme> using a pre-release version of an OS in production use is always a bit of a silly idea :)
<sveri> *fg
<nanonyme> better to backport
<sveri> nanonyme: but its boring to use stable versions
<nanonyme> :P
<sveri> i like the risk of having an unusable system during my exams :D
<nanonyme> that's because you don't want to read for the exams and want to make up excuses ;)
<nanonyme> some people clean up, some fix broken computers
<sveri> yea
<nanonyme> some write AI's that take over the world
<sveri> thats it
<nanonyme> each to their own
<sveri> hehe i prefer fixing up over writing AI
<tretl1> who is in charge of rhythmbox and coherence packaging?
<tretl1> !packaging
<ubotu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<bardyr> Hey, i get Access denied with sftp in nautilus but it works fine in konquror, what can it be?
<tretl1> nautilus is undergoing some huge code changes
<tretl1> alot of things are broken right now
<tretl1> will be fixed as soon as possible
<bardyr> yea i know, its only affect one server
<bardyr> but its*
<bardyr> seems a little weird
<tretl1> well is there s difference between the working servers and the not working server?
<bardyr> the port
<bardyr> but i get Access denied before it even tries to connect to it
<tretl1> are the working ones port 21?
<bardyr> yea
<Assid> err
<Assid> anyone here using amsn and has a webcam
<Assid> i cant seem to see non windows users' webcam
<tretl1> 21 is the standard ftp port which brings me to the conclusion that changing the port has been removed from it atm
<tretl1> irc.gimp.net #nautilus
<bardyr> tretl1, i even get it when using the normal port
<tretl1> u can check there to see if its been reported or resolved in the latest versions
<tretl1> does it try to connect while using the normal port?
<bardyr> nope
<Skweeker_duce> Hello everyone.
<coz_> Skweeker_duce, oh boy they just dont know how to say hi do they ? :)  welcome
<Skweeker_duce> I guess not!
<coz_> :)
<Skweeker_duce> I just upgraded my Hardy install. Getting XKB errors when I log in now, though I haven't noticed anything not working.
<coz_> Skweeker,  well it is alpha still
<coz_> Skweeker, but so far things seem to be working fairly well
<Skweeker> I know :)
<Skweeker> coz_, running it on 3 systems here. No problems so far.
<coz_> Skweeker, yeah ,,, I like so far myself :)  as long as what is working now continues to work after release :)
<Skweeker> coz_, aside from this laptop I'm on (MacBook Pro) the other two machines are pretty old. Don't think I'll have any problems with them as they're sort of tried and true
<coz_> Skweeker, right understood... as long as it works  :)
<Skweeker> coz_, Do you know if XKB controls keyboard LEDs?
<coz_> Skweeker, sorry I dont
<Skweeker> coz_, I just noticed my capslock LED doesn't come on when it is active. Though I don't know if it did previously under Ubuntu or not. Same goes for the num lock LED.
<coz_> Skweeker, mm on the keyboard itself?
<coz_> Skweeker, I doubt it has to do with ubuntu  more likely the leds on the keyboard.... does this keyboard need a driver????
<Skweeker> coz_, seems like it's been a problem in previous versions of Ubuntu, also. I believe the keyboard is to use XKB as the driver..
<coz_> Skweeker, oh!! mm you may want to google this issue since I wouldnt know the solution for that sorry
<mohbana> 1.  can someone please tell me if the live cd has an option of where to install grub? 2. where can i find the log for the last boot attempt?
<Skweeker> coz_, looks like it's conflict with mouseemu, which provides emulation for right/middle clicking. Apparently it breaks the capslock LEDs
<coz_> Skweeker, oh! ok
<Skweeker> mohbana, I believe the grub installation options are easier accessed using an alternative CD. The live CD more or less installs non-interactively.
<Skweeker> mohbana, though I haven't tried changing grub install options from the live cd's installer. It may have an option burried somewhere but I have never seen it.
<Skweeker> coz_, Just uninstalled mouseemu, and sure enough... the LEDs work.
<Skweeker> I suppose "removed" would be the proper term..
<coz_> Skweeker, whoa cool  you solved it :)
<Skweeker> coz_, Yeah, but now I need to get another method of right clicking working :)
<coz_> Skweeker,  what do you mean?
<slytherin> Has anyone mnaged to get grub2 working on any powerpc machine?
<Skweeker> coz_, Mac trackpads only have one button. In Mac OS X, right-clicking is accomplished by holding control, and clicking. Or on newer machines, holding two fingers on the pad, and clicking (by default, anyway)
<coz_> Skweeker, oh!!!!   mm then I would have absolutely no clue as to the solution for that one :)
<slytherin> coz_: What is problem?
<coz_> slytherin, not sure guy sorry
<coz_> guys I have to break here  lunch time    yummm
<slytherin> Skweeker: Are you looking for making the right click work in Ubuntu?
<Skweeker> Yes.
<Skweeker> slytherin, I've removed mouseemu, as it makes the keyboard LEDs for caps/num lock not work
<Skweeker> slytherin, so now I'm looking for a new method to use on my MacBook Pro. I'd prefer holding two fingers on the trackpad and clicking, but I'm not sure how to do that just yet.
<slytherin> Skweeker: I have two solutions for that on my ibook. One is that my 'Eject' button (F12) works as right click by default and second is I have made the 'Enter' button on right side of spacebar to work as right click
<Skweeker> slytherin, enter would work, I suppose.
<Skweeker> slytherin, my F12 key isn't doing right-click now that I've removed mouseemu
<slytherin> Skweeker: I don't remember exact option right now for 'Enter' key, but you should look into System -> Preferences -> Keyboard -> Layout -> Layout Options -> Alt/Win key behaviour.
<Skweeker> slytherin, when I do that, I get errors that XKB wasn't able to load the config.. But I'll see if that works.
<Skweeker> Be Right Back
<corbykri> slytherin, are you still around?
<soc> hi
<soc> the touchpad is pretty f****** up currently :-)
<Skweeker> soc, what's going on with yours?
<soc> either it doesn't respond at all or it jumps right to the other side ...
<soc> moving the pointer is pretty difficult :-)
<Tuv0k> bug #191471
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 191471 in clock-setup "Set System Time crashes Time Settings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191471
<Skweeker> soc, what kind of laptop?
<soc> dell inspiron 6400
<Skweeker> soc, hmm don't know anything about those
<soc> i assume the mouse acceleration has been changed to totally horrible values
<soc> but corg.conf looks ok ...
<Skweeker> soc, I think there is a different config for the trackpad that overrides what xorg.conf has, but don't quote me on that.
<soc> mh ok
<soc> gnome-settings-manager doens't work anyymore too
<DanaG> www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/xorg.conf
<DanaG> I enable SHMConfig and then install gsynaptics.
<soc> segfaults after some screensaver things in debug
<soc> DanaG: do you mean me?
<DanaG> For touchpad, yes.  I haven't had any odd acceleration, but the 'gsynaptics' thingy will let you control sensitivity.
<soc> mhh ok
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and I have to go out to school now; I'll be back some time later.
<soc> i'll try that if it doesn't get fixed i a few days ...
<soc> thanks!
<slytherin> Skweeker: pong
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and the RightEdge thingy is for setting where the vscroll zone starts -- you can tweak it by using snyclient in console, and then once you find a value that works, put it in xorg.conf.
<DanaG> (that reminds me..... I should put comments on my config entries to tell what they do.)
<soc> does someone experience gnome-settings-deamon crashing?
<DanaG> Anyway, bye for now.
<tretl1> having problems when i try to ./autogen.sh an svn trunk
<tretl1> says im missing gnome-vfs-2.0
<tretl1> can anyone help me out
<Skweeker> soc, I have not.
<slytherin> Skweeker: is the right click working?
<Skweeker> tretl1, perhaps you need to install gnome-vfs-2.0?
<Skweeker> slytherin, negative.
<Skweeker> slytherin, what keyboard layout are you using?
<slytherin> Skweeker: which option did you change?
<slytherin> Skweeker: I am using Apple Laptop
<tretl1> skweeker : where can I get it
<Skweeker> tretl1, maybe you can install it using Ubutnu's repositories?
<Skweeker> slytherin, I just selected "Apple Laptop". No dice.
<soc> omg ... these "unlocking" buttons appearing almost everywhere now in gnome are the worst thing i ever saw ...
<slytherin> Skweeker: And which option did you change?
<Skweeker> slytherin, I didn't change any options.
<slytherin> Skweeker: I will let you know tomorrow what I changed exactly.
<eddieftw> hey all, im trying to get my graphical output to work, when I do function+f3 it doesn't do anything, when I go to system settings in my kmenu, it complains about libpython2.5so not found in paths. sudo apt-get install didn't do it, and neither does ldconfig...
<Skweeker> slytherin, what option am I supposed to change, and what is a "third level chooser"?
<eddieftw> output to a projector i sohuld say
<slytherin> Skweeker: I think third level choose is for international keyboards, for keys with accent. but I am not sure
<Skweeker> slytherin, alright.
<tretl1> it looks like its installed?
<slytherin> tretl1: you need to install header files (-dev packages)
<tretl1> slytherin thanks I'll try and find em
<bobjink> may i ask a question
<bobjink> it may be a little off topic
<eddieftw> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Skweeker> mohbana, did you get grub installed alright?
<mohbana> Skweeker, nope i haven't tried it yet i don't want to take the risk of putting the live cd until i have further confirmation, you can look at this post if you like http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=695699
<tretl1> right
<tretl1> now its telling me that configure: error: totem playlist parsing library not found or too old
<mohbana> fedora basically kinda ruined things for me or i did
<Skiessi> why hardy's linux kernel hasn't been upgraded to 2.6.24.1?
<slytherin> tretl1: again, header files for that too, search plparser in synaptic
<Skiessi> :P or 2.6.24.2
<slytherin> Skiessi: what are you talking about? This is the version on my machine currently - linux-image-2.6.24-7-generic
<Skiessi> 2.6.24-7 is newer that 2.6.24.2? or 2.6.24.1?
<tretl1> lol, there should be an option to automatically download and install the dev files
<soc> the package name doesn't count up with kenrel's bugfix releases
<Skiessi> *than
<soc> -7 is the 7th package uploaded to the servers
<Skiessi> !info linux-image-2.6.24-7-generic
<ubotu> linux-image-2.6.24-7-generic (source: linux): Linux kernel image for version 2.6.24 on x86/x86_64. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.24-7.12 (hardy), package size 19421 kB, installed size 66792 kB
<slytherin> Skiessi: Sorry, looks like no one wants to risk an upgrade this close to Feature Freeze
<Skiessi> see?
<Skiessi> slytherin, ok that's good enough
<slytherin> Skiessi: May be it will land after FF.
<mohbana> can someone confirm if the live cd has an option of where to install grub?
<kalpik> mohbana, yes, AFAIK it has that option
<tretl1> how do i make install to a specific directory?
<Skweeker> mohbana, You could try the live CD and see..
<Assid> err anyone here  using amsn
<Assid> i cant seem to webcam with other amsn users when they are on a mac
<BUGabundo> hey there!!
<Assid> havent tried with  linux users.. but def. doesnt work with mac guys
<regulate> any progress on dpkg ?
<PriceChild> cs t  Current breakage (being fixed): dpkg | Welcome to #ubuntu+1 "Home of the Hardy Heron" and various breakage | dapper/edgy/feisty/gutsy in #ubuntu | If you are here to ask questions such as "what repositories do i use?", "is hardy going to break for me?", update without checking what is to be updated, or do not know how to resolve dependencies with apt, DO NOT RUN HARDY | Help test 6.06 -> 8.04 upgrade: https:/
<PriceChild> /wiki.ubuntu.com/LTSUpgradesHowto
* PriceChild changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to:  Current breakage (being fixed): dpkg | Welcome to #ubuntu+1 "Home of the Hardy Heron" and various breakage | dapper/edgy/feisty/gutsy in #ubuntu | If you are here to ask questions such as "what repositories do i use?", "is hardy going to break for me?", update without checking what is to be updated, or do not know how to resolve dependencies with apt, DO NOT RUN HARDY | Help test 6.06 -> 8.04 upgrade: https://wiki.ubu
 * PriceChild wonders whether anyone saw
* PriceChild changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to:  Current breakage (being fixed): dpkg | Welcome to #ubuntu+1 "Home of the Hardy Heron" | dapper/edgy/feisty/gutsy in #ubuntu | If you are here to ask questions such as "what repositories do i use?", "is hardy going to break for me?", update without checking what is to be updated, or do not know how to resolve dependencies with apt, DO NOT RUN HARDY | Help test LTS upgrade: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTSUpgradesHowto
<Stevethepirate> Um, haai.
<Stevethepirate> Everytime I open up nautulis my PC hangs.. After pressing Ctrl-Alt-Backspace, and like.. 30 seconds. it restarts X
<Stevethepirate> I do get an error on startup, "Can't open file file://usr/share/gdm/themes/Human/Human.xml
<regulate> hint: dont use nautilus
<Stevethepirate> but not sure if that has anything to do with it.
<Stevethepirate> regulate: Sigh. I'd rather fix this problem, then just switch to Konqueror.
<Stevethepirate> Like, 1 of nautulis's windows pops up
<Stevethepirate> after start up
<Stevethepirate> since it was opened in the past
<Stevethepirate> doesn't go away.
<regulate> Stevethepirate: remove it from your session
<Stevethepirate> regulate: ...
<Stevethepirate> I think i've fixed it.
<Stevethepirate> Need to restart x-quick
<phasefield>  
<selckin>  
<bardyr>  
<phasefield>  
<ffm> how unstable is hardy>?
<bardyr> very
<bardyr> i had a crash 2 weeks ago!
<ffm> bardyr: lol.
<ffm> bardyr: ubuntu has me spoiled. I'm not used to crashes.
<ffm> bardyr: was this a full-system crash?
<bardyr> ffm, actually it was a freeze and had to do a hard reboot
<mohbana> hi everyone, i having major problems with acpi, i had to use this for the kernel and in safe graphic mode for the live cd to boot propely 'quiet nosplash -- acpi=off', i noted that during my whole live session the mouse and keyboard (both usb based) where exteremly slow and the network card (LAN) wasn't even working.  I used the 64bit cd and i have a 8800 gts 512.  any sort of help would be great
<ffm> bardyr: so, should I wait for alpha 5, beta, or final? I'm supposed to be working on docs, and I want to help find bugs.
<bardyr> ffm, well it runs pretty smooth for most people, there are some nautilus/gvfs problems but not that many
<bardyr> i would just jump on it or wait for alpha5
<ffm> bardyr: I'm running 32 bit on a 64 bit system. Would now be the time to go 64 bit, and how hard would it be?
<bardyr> feature freeze is tomorrow so alpha5 should be pretty stable
<bardyr> ffm, depends on your hardware but it should be pretty easy nowadays
<ffm> bardyr: would I have to reinstall, or is there a simple "convert all binaries to 64" command?
<bardyr> i think you need to reinstall
<bardyr> you should be able to change the apt source list to 64bit, but i think the best option would be a fresh install
<sveri> ffm: i installed 64bit on saturday, and it works great, as works hardy great :-)
<sveri> ffm: i had to setup a 32 bit chroot, it worked too without big problems
<Assid> dammit
<Assid> i wish my webcam worked :(
<michaelfavia> anyone else haing bluetooth trouble after todfays update? hidd seems to be missing form bluez-utils.
<michaelfavia> how am i supposed ot connect bt devices , new binary or just a bug?
<Assid> just wait till all the repositoriies are updated
<ffm> Assid: be glad it ever worked. My brand new (5 months ago) does not work anywhere.
<Assid> works on windows.. not on linux
<Assid> i hate driver issues
<Stevethepirate> Sigh.. my wireless network isn't being picked up.. any help?
<Stevethepirate> Sigh.. my wireless network isn't being picked up.. any help?
<smallfoot-> i ran update today, and i think it broke something, i cant select "custom" desktop effect
<smallfoot-> only "none", "some", "extra"
<smallfoot-> the custom is gone
<pygi> hello
<pygi> will somebody explain me why seahorse doesnt support ssh keys anymore? :p
<michaelfavia> smallfoot-, do you have the compiz manager installed?
<smallfoot-> yeah
<smallfoot-> and the advanced desktop manager enabled too
<smallfoot-> then when i updated, its the 4'th option in Appearance is gone
<michaelfavia> understood.
<smallfoot-> also when i choose background, they're all solid brown in the background chooser dialog, but when i click on them, the desktop changes to the real background
<pygi> ssh keys support is broken *again* :p
<michaelfavia> pygi, new ssh updates in stream ... check changelogs
<michaelfavia> server, client and askpass
<pygi> michaelfavia, yea, will do ... it's just broken as usual :P
<michaelfavia> pygi, im having trouble with bt so i understand the pain... hidd binary has gone missing..
<michaelfavia> pygi, you use bt on your system?
<michaelfavia> bluetooth
<michaelfavia> not bottorrent
<michaelfavia> s/o/i
<pygi> michaelfavia, not really, what's broken with it? :)
<michaelfavia> the hidd binary is missing.
<michaelfavia> and i cant tell if it is an intentional change ort not.
<michaelfavia> i assume not
<pygi> right, I could have read that above as well :)
<Jordan_U> Is the fact that sounds stop playing when switching to another tty other than X an intended feature?
<michaelfavia> hidd is the binary used to attach human input devices
<michaelfavia> Jordan_U, unknown here.
<pygi> well, alpha is generally broken, but it's more stable for me then gutsy :P
<pygi> so I'll stay here :)
<pygi> hopefully seahorse gets fixed soon, or I'll just submit a debdiff
<coz_> so what happened  to hardy :)
<michaelfavia> coz_, ?
<coz_> michaelfavia, i am one of three people who were not able to boot into hardy after the last update this evening :)
<michaelfavia> ;(
<michaelfavia> is there a bug report? or a description of the issue?
<coz_> michaelfavia, not sure just know that it is broken as of this evening  so far  but am   going to try to install again "without" shutting    down or rebooting :)
#ubuntu+1 2008-02-14
<jeffMASTERflex> is there something up with the repos? i have hash mismatches when i try to update
<RyanPrior> When are we getting network support back in Nautilus? :-(
<Dr_willis> I noticed that fusesmb dont work either.
<Dr_willis> wonder if the issue is related.
 * RAOF suddenly realises why his sound doesn't work; he's installed a libasound2-plugins package built for Sid!
<telexicon> Anyone having issues with firefox having gigantic fonts?
<telexicon> everything looks like size 48 in firefox
<telexicon> all the icons in the toolbars and menus are huge too
<jeffMASTERflex> telexicon: firefox 3 or 2? i think the upgrade to 3 just hit the repos
<telexicon> firefox 3 beta 3
<telexicon> i have to reboot
<jeffMASTERflex> you could also try backing up your bookmarks and deleting the .mozilla folder. it might help
<john_> has anyone used teamspeak before?
<john_> hello?
<telexicon> back
<john_> i have a teamspeak question..well more of a mic problem question
<john_> it's not picking up my voice...i have the mic un-muted and i have been playing with sound preferences but it still hasn't pick up my voice
<john_> i cant seem to record any audio even out of TS
<red_one> is there a repository that has firefox 3b3?
<ethana2> the main one
<ethana2> I installed it using add/remove at b2
<ethana2> and I went to upgrade it
<ethana2> and it was already b3
<twb> Howdy.  Changing /etc/hostname and rebooting didn't seem actually change the host name; it's still using the default hostname provided by the DHCP/DNS server (which is wrong).  Have I forgotten something?
<rsk> hey
<rsk> wine seems broken
<rsk> ruskie@ruskie-desktop:~$ winecfg
<rsk> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<rsk> =)
<regulate> good
<rsk> how's that good
<twb> strace it?
<ethana2> well, it's simple, and to the point
<ethana2> it's not behaving weird or anything, it's just FAIL
<rsk> sure
<rsk> http://pastebin.ca/903227
<sabrebutt> Hey all, does anybody use a webcam under hardy? I'm having a strange issue with a camera that worked great with gutsy
#ubuntu+1 2008-02-15
<Latty> Hey all. Running gutsy and I can't log into my MSN account with Pidgin - I can login via a web messenger - my details are correct.
<Gnine> on system restart, one of 3 screenlets crashed and Evolution started with no prompt
<Gnine> !support
<ubotu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<Pici> Latty: #ubuntu for Gutsy questions please.
<Latty> sorry, I said Gutsy
<Gnine> otherwise nothing major. but unexpected wierd behaviour. firefox seems to be fine without the suggested update
<Latty> I mean Hardy
<Gnine> unmarked
 * Gnine do not use pidgin
<Gnine> matter-of-fact i dont use any messenger service other than irc or email
<Gnine> so i am no help
<Pici> Gnine: Me too ;)
<heret1c> back
<heret1c> there appears to be umpteen sources.list's available - in any other language than english.
<Pici> heret1c: are you running gnome?
<heret1c> pixi> kde, mainly. have gnome, too.
 * heret1c suffers the curses of both worlds 8-)
<Pici> heret1c: In adept, go to Manage Software Sources and make sure that the ones you want are checked.
<Gnine> second time this week i hear that
<heret1c> pici> yhanks. sometimes stepping over the brook to fetch water is dancing on your nose. 8)
<heret1c> only thing linux REALLY needs now, is some all singing, all dancing, more-bbells-and-whistles-than-you-can-shale-a-stick-at mobile phone connection software.
<heret1c> that's  a major gap.
<heret1c> http://tinyurl.com/273fgw - force 5?
<heret1c> erk, duty calls.
<jeffMASTERflex> the trash is giving me issues... it this related to the new vfs?
<jeffMASTERflex> it persistently displays directories that were already deleted
<wastrel> sieve
<wastrel> mobile phone stuff yes
<wastrel> luckily there's a standard that works across all phones so it'll be easy to get broad support
<Gnine> check that your ~/.trash  is empty
<Gnine> there is a known bug about it
<Gnine> just screamed at it 'permission denied'
<Pici> ~/.Trash ;)
<Gnine> yah
<Gnine> you'll know when you see it.. but i just tried that and it is not longer working
<Gnine> new bug apparently
<h3sp4wn> wastrel: For all features ? (the thing about the phones)
<wastrel> h3sp4wn: just joking, there's no universal standard
<h3sp4wn> wastrel: ah - I thought bluetooth was pretty universal
<wastrel> ah you're talking about that. i was thinkg about data sync
<wastrel> yes bluetooth stuff i think is farily standardized
<h3sp4wn> I can copy data etc from bluetooth but I have a common phone
<h3sp4wn> I would be more interested in some way to flash semi recent nokia's (firmware change)
<Pici> Hrm. Is anyone else having issues with no menus showing up in gnome-terminal?
<Pici> I think it may be a translation issue.
<h3sp4wn> I have that issue
<h3sp4wn> using xfce4-terminal atm
<Pici> I can click in the blank space, and have it come up... just wondering what bug/package this might be logged to.
<h3sp4wn> dpkg -S `which gnome-terminal` | awk -F: '{print $1}' | xargs apt-cache madison
<h3sp4wn> (useless in this case but that is the way to find out - gnome-terminal is the source package name
<hyper_ch> hiho nice folks... I got a little problem. Currently I'm testing Hardy Alpha 4 with KDE 3.5.8 and Firefox 3 Beta 3.... now I noticed that when I want to open news in the browser from Akkregator it raises Firefox to the foreground. That is rather annoying. How can I stop that?
<Unksi> set the focus stealing protection for firefox higher
<hyper_ch> Unksi: can you elaborate?
<Unksi> hyper_ch: right click the title bar, select advanced -> special application settings -> workarounds -> focus stealing prevention
<hyper_ch> Unksi: found it out ;) I didn't set any priority :)
<hyper_ch> Unksi: and so it failed to accomplish that workaround ;)
<Unksi> tick it on, put force and raise the level as long as it stops it
<hyper_ch> Unksi: thx
<Unksi> no problem :)
<hyper_ch> someone's having the same issue with konqueror but he can't seem to solve that
<andre_pl> Is there any way to get firefox 2.0 back?
<andre_pl> my online banking doesn't work with 3.0 :S
<hyper_ch> andre_pl: there is :)
<andre_pl> thank god
<andre_pl> is it a pain?
<hyper_ch> in aptitude (and also synaptic and adpet I think) you can set a specific version
<andre_pl> hyper_ch: it says 3.0~b3 is the only available version
<hyper_ch> andre_pl: then you might need to add a gutsy repo and force version from there
<andre_pl> hmm... ok
<hyper_ch> but I don't really know if that is a good idea
<andre_pl> hmm. maybe I'll try opera or something.
<hyper_ch> andre_pl: how about opera for online banking?
<hyper_ch> andre_pl: maybe there's an ubuntu .deb on the ff homepage
<hyper_ch> andre_pl: or try to download the .deb from package.ubuntu.com
<andre_pl> good options.
<andre_pl> hey, here's a wierd bug, totally unrelated.. anyone else noticed this? sometimes my 'new terminal' shortcut gets changed to just 'n' so every time i type an 'n' it opens a new terminal...
<andre_pl> haha.
<andre_pl> just have to hit alt+f n and the shortcut changes.
<andre_pl> you can change any shortcut just by pressing a key with a menu entry highlighted.
<andre_pl> wow
<hyper_ch> nope
<andre_pl> it doesn't do that for you?
<andre_pl> in gnome-terminal?
<hyper_ch> what's a gnome-terminal? ^^
<andre_pl> lol
<andre_pl> the terminal in gnome. ;)
<hyper_ch> what's that? ^^
<hyper_ch> Sysinfo for 'xubi': Linux 2.6.24-7-generic running KDE 3.5.8, CPU: AMDSempron2400+ at 1683 MHz (3371 bogomips), , RAM: 996/1010MB, 158 proc's, 12.34h up
<andre_pl> :P
<andre_pl> I used to love KDE, but it doesn't seem to work very well for tv-out/dual display stuff under ubuntu, and I do a lot of that... i still miss kde.
<hyper_ch> it's my first kde install in the last 3 releases
<andre_pl> Error: uncaught exception: Permission denied to call method Location.toString
<andre_pl> thats the JS error thats preventing me from banking.
<andre_pl> :S
<andre_pl> i forgot i have 2 other gutsy machines in the house :)
<hyper_ch> no clue about JS
<arcticpenguin380> how do i enable the nvidia driver?
<hyper_ch> arcticpenguin380: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<hyper_ch> arcticpenguin380: at least that's what I think
<arcticpenguin380> its installed
<arcticpenguin380> but not enabled
<hyper_ch> system --> nvidia xserver settings?
<arcticpenguin380> brb
<arcticpenguin380> not yet enabled =(
<hyper_ch> then I have no clue
<arcticpenguin380> g2g
<kristjan_> then is hardy heron CD with kde4 going to be released? how long do we hate to wait?
<toresbe> Has Hardy gotten to the point at which it is unlikely that your system will catch fire?
<hyper_ch> toresbe: runs fine for me
<toresbe> How many months is it from release?
<hyper_ch> hardy is 8.04
<coz_> toresbe,  it should be release at the end o f April
<toresbe> oh, April. So it should be getting better by now.
<toresbe> Once they fix dpkg, I'll upgrade, and keep my cat in another room lest it catch fire.
<theunixgeek> Anyone use GNUstep? I need help opening Project Builder.  I don't know where it's located.
<toresbe> No, nobody uses GNUstep. That's why it's broken all the time. :)
<coz_> toresbe,  yes it should and the version numbering is 8.04 which is 2008 4th month
<hyper_ch> april 20 - if I'm not mistaken
<toresbe> coz_: I know what the version numbers mean. Just didn't know the version number. :)
<hyper_ch> toresbe: the release number indicate the date.... 8.04 --> 2008 april (04)
<toresbe> I know.
<wastrel> april
<arcticpenguin380> is it safe to remove the older kernels
<tretle> is anyone else having issues installing from the live cd
<Rotlaus> i have them remove without any problems
<tretle> when its loading the live cd it enters busybox
<tretle> no matter what option i choose
<tretle> I can use hardy when i do a dist updgrade but Id like to be running from a clean install
<tretle> anyone?
<astabeno> I am running alpha 4 in a VMware virtual machine with the vmware toolbox installed.  When I open the toolbox it runs fine for about 20 minutes, then the toolbox closes for no aparent reason.  I can start the app back up again and it runs fine.  I am not running it from a terminal, and I am not closing the app.  Has anyone had this problem before
<arcticpenguin380> why isnt the firewall enabled by defualt?
<Tuv0k> The following packages have unmet dependencies:  libselinux1-dev: Depends: libselinux1 (= 2.0.15-2ubuntu1) but 2.0.55-0ubuntu1 is installed
<picard_pwns_kirk> I'm trying to set up a dual-head configuration with xrandr
<picard_pwns_kirk> but I need to resize the xorg virtual desktop size
<picard_pwns_kirk> when I add a section to my xorg.conf file, xorg blows up in my face
<picard_pwns_kirk> is there any other way to do it?
<Tuv0k> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libselinux1-dev_2.0.55-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/man/man8/selinux.8.gz', which is also in package selinux-utils
<picard_pwns_kirk> anyone have any advice?
<astabeno> picard: have you tried envy, it sets up the xorg.conf for you.  It works for nvidea and ATI cards
<picard_pwns_kirk> I have intel
<jussi01> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<picard_pwns_kirk> that's why I'm using xrandr
<jussi01> picard_pwns_kirk: isnt there some randr tray thing in the repos?
<picard_pwns_kirk> I can add the monitor
<picard_pwns_kirk> I need to set the virtual display size
<jussi01> picard_pwns_kirk: what are you adding to the xorg?
<picard_pwns_kirk> SubSection "Display"
<picard_pwns_kirk> Virtual 3072 3072
<picard_pwns_kirk> EndSubSection
<jussi01> picard_pwns_kirk: if you dont mind, could you pastebin your xorg?
<picard_pwns_kirk> (in section screen)
<picard_pwns_kirk> sure
<picard_pwns_kirk> it's not very descriptive
<jussi01> thats fine
<picard_pwns_kirk> http://pastebin.com/m64e858fc
<picard_pwns_kirk> I just ran "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" and restarted x
<jussi01> oh yeah, I have one like this also
<jussi01> 1 moment
<picard_pwns_kirk> k
<jussi01> ok, IIRC, you need to have it like this:
<jussi01> SubSection "Display"
<picard_pwns_kirk> k
<jussi01>  Virtual "3072x3072"
<picard_pwns_kirk> in which section?
<jussi01>  EndSubSection
<picard_pwns_kirk> under screen?
<jussi01> 1 sec
<jussi01> yeah, under screen
<jussi01> I think it was that you forgot the quotes and x
<picard_pwns_kirk> mmkay, gonna restart x
<Matir> join #mesa
<Matir> err
<coz_> whoa just did updates and firefox is way over size text  and icons
<coz_> here's a screenshot   http://www.speedyshare.com/388127500.html
<picard_pwns_kirk> nope
<Matir> Anyone else have problems with OpenGL apps on Intel?  Particularly i965
<picard_pwns_kirk> but now, it doesn't display test
<picard_pwns_kirk> s/test/text
<Amaranth> coz_: you somehow managed to zoom the whole UI
<coz_> Amaranth, no just did updates and opened firefox :)
<Amaranth> coz_: do you use a custom font setup?
<coz_> Amaranth, no
<Amaranth> curious
<coz_> Amaranth, all default clean install of hardy
<Amaranth> *shrug*
<coz_> even theicons are larger
<picard_pwns_kirk> would reboting help?
<picard_pwns_kirk> rebooting***
<Amaranth> picard_pwns_kirk: no
<Amaranth> coz_: try changing the dpi in firefox
<coz_> Matir, which apps are you talking about?
<Amaranth> about:config, layout.css.dpi
<Amaranth> try 75
<coz_> Amaranth, ok trying now
<picard_pwns_kirk> Amaranth: what do you recommend?
<coz_> Amaranth, interesting it is set at  -1
<Amaranth> picard_pwns_kirk: I've never used xrandr or any of that, I have nvidia
<Amaranth> coz_: right, that's the default
<Amaranth> it means "figure it out yourself"
<picard_pwns_kirk> I'm gonna reboot
<coz_> Amaranth, setting it to    1   fixed it for the most part
<Matir> coz_, right now, mainly world of warcraft under wine
<coz_> Matir, do you also have compiz fusion running?
<Matir> coz_, nope
<picard_pwns_kirk> back in x windows
<picard_pwns_kirk> jussi01: how did you do yours?
<jussi01> picard_pwns_kirk: I have ati, but I used to have intel. cant really remember
<astabeno> I am having a hard time keeping vmware-toolbox running longer than 15 20 minutes on alpha 4.  The app keeps closing
<coz_> ok I have to play with this firefox  since none of the addons even themes for the most part work any longer
<wastrel> new firefox freaking me out
<wastrel> yes
<gQuigs> I'm using 2.6.24-8, and grub2.. and it stops booting at "Time: acpi_pm clock source has been installed"
<gQuigs> followed by going to busybox because /dev/hda1 does not exist
<gQuigs> 2.6.24-7 works fine
<Oli``> My dmraid package is broken. I'm not sure if this is just a broken hardy thing or if it's a proper broken thing. Either way, I don't know how to progress. I need to install things yet I can't because it keeps complaining about dmraid being knackered
<Oli``> I don't need dmraid anymore so I'm happy to nuke it but apt-get remove dmraid throws the same error as when trying to upgrade
<danielm_> cool! new wallpaper :p
<sistpoty> hi there... any gnome user with an nvidia card and an amd64 who'd like to test a version of sensors-applet built with nvidia support for me?
<ethana2> can it measure GPU load?
<jussi01> sistpoty: any chance it woulld work on kde?
<ethana2> it's a gnome panel applet
<jussi01> ahh, okies
<ethana2> i think..
<sistpoty> jussi01: then I wouldn't ask, as I'm running kde myself *g*
<sistpoty> maybe there is some super s3cr3t trick to make it work, which I'm unaware of though
<jussi01> sistpoty: heh, fair enough
<h3sp4wn> Is there any stuff for pulse audio to add an analog tube compression type effect ?
#ubuntu+1 2008-02-16
<doofy`> is there changes with hardy in regards to how it detects disks?
<doofy2> would there be a reason hardy isnt detecting my windows drive at all?
<ethana2> yes
<ethana2> it didn't shut down
<ethana2> it was hibernated or crashed
<ethana2> unclean logfile
<ethana2> it doesn't mount volumes under those conditions
<doofy2> even with sudo fdisk -l
<ethana2> hmm
<doofy2> it should be /dev/hda1
<doofy2> nothign there... just upgraded to hh
<ethana2> did your partition table get screwed up?
<ethana2> does GRUB see windows still?
<ethana2> is it bootable?
<doofy2> i dont see a reason why it would have :-/ nothing shoudl have even touched it
<doofy2> well actually come to think of it, its not even a windows partition... i think i made it ext3
<selckin> "notting should ahve touched it" "i made it ext3", thats where any sane person stops trying to help
<doofy2> not just now...
<ethana2> moment of silence for your data...
<doofy2> what i meant was it was not a windows partition... i forgot that i had made it ext3 a few months back because i didnt use windows
<ethana2> well now you remember
<ethana2> ..so are you still wondering anything?
<doofy2> why its not showing up with sudo fdisk -l
<selckin> because you forgot you removed it
<doofy2> i dont understand why the upgrade to hh would have made it not show up with that
<doofy2> what?
<doofy2> maybe im not being clear with what im saying lol
<doofy2> i had an ext3 partition before i upgraded to hardy heron. Now that im in hardy heron it does not even show up with fdisk -l
<doofy2> forget the rest of what i said... it was all a matter of whether it was ntfs or ext3.
<dejv_ntb> hi
<dejv_ntb> does NM work for you lately?
<ethana2> oh
<ethana2> it won't let me add or remove anything
<ethana2> i guess i /do/ have a problem
<h3sp4wn> What won't
<ethana2> synaptic
<h3sp4wn> what does dpkg -C say
<ethana2> Apps -> add/remove
<ethana2> http://www.opensolaris.org
<ethana2> oops, sorry
<ethana2> ctrl + c doesn't do the same in terminal
<ethana2> The following packages have been unpacked but not yet configured.
<ethana2> They must be configured using dpkg --configure or the configure
<ethana2> menu option in dselect for them to work:
<ethana2>  language-support-en  metapackage for English language support
<ethana2>  language-support-writing-en Writing aids metapackage for English
<ethana2> eww... formatting...  should have taken gedit to that..
<hmuller> are we talking about the effects of the latest updates?
<ethana2> dpkg --configure language-support-en...
<ethana2> aaand dependency problems
<ethana2> ok, installing openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us..
<ethana2> and error code (1) from dpkg
<ethana2> two packages include the same file
<ethana2> /usr/share/myspell/dicts/hyph_en_US.dic
<ethana2> and they are conflicting because of that
<h3sp4wn> ethana2: see what aptitude -f full-upgrade suggests
<hmuller> here's my two cents on this one:
<ethana2> oh sweet
<hmuller> Errors were encountered while processing:
<ethana2> that's awesome, it knows just what to do..
<ethana2> looks good..  looks good...
<hmuller>  /var/cache/apt/archives/openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us_2.3-5_all.deb
<ethana2> Score is 211?
<ethana2> i'm doing what it says.
<hmuller> sudo apt-get openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us_2.3-5_all.deb
<h3sp4wn> ethana2: yep it seems to always know what to do these days (when apt is going to trash everything)
<ethana2> oh, aptitude failed
<hmuller> E: Couldn't find package openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us_2.3-5_all.deb
<h3sp4wn> ethana2: same thing ? pastebin some stuff
<ethana2> k
<ethana2> oh
<ethana2> FF3 just barfed on me
<ethana2> drat
<ethana2> i need someone else to pastebin this
<h3sp4wn> If I was you I would forcibly remove language-support-en temporarily
<ethana2> i need to meet someone on another channel
<ethana2> and send this text at them
<ethana2> any volunteers?
<ethana2> if so, #colemak is empty, meet me there
* crimsun_ changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1 "Home of the Hardy Heron" | dapper/edgy/feisty/gutsy in #ubuntu | If you are here to ask questions such as "what repositories do i use?", "is hardy going to break for me?", update without checking what is to be updated, or do not know how to resolve dependencies with apt, DO NOT RUN HARDY | Help test LTS upgrade: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTSUpgradesHowto
<ethana2> i have a bunch of text to get out
<ethana2> but i can't get to pastebin
<ethana2> i need someone to take this
<hobbs> seeing a "disagrees about symbol" error in alsa between cx88_alsa from hardy linux-image-2.6.24-8-generic and snd-pcm from hardy linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-8-generic -- it's a problem that's cropped up in the past, google will turn up a number of launchpad hits, but they never get closed
<ethana2> wait, circular dependency?
<crimsun_> hobbs: with 2.6.24-8.14-generic?
<crimsun_> "cat /proc/version_signature"
<hobbs> yes, that matches.
<crimsun_> pastebin it, please.
<crimsun_> I no longer maintain alsa, but it's likely the issue I fixed locally.
<hobbs> okay, getting the info together
<profoX`> Can someone confirm if this bug is fixed or not? https://bugs.launchpad.net/mixxx/+bug/183011 just install mixxx and check if there's a "JACK" option in the sound API combobox in the settings window
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 183011 in mixxx "JACK disabled in Gutsy PortAudio package" [Critical,In progress]
<ethana2> giving up on it for now
<crimsun_> uh, critical?
<crimsun_> that's extremely inflated.
<hobbs> crimsun_: http://scsys.co.uk:8001/12895
<crimsun_> hobbs: that port is blocked for me locally
<crimsun_> hobbs: I will attempt to look after I move wi-fi hotspots (ETA: 30 mins)
<hobbs> crimsun_: http://rafb.net/p/oo5DZy85.nln.html
<profoX`> crimsun_: yea, but thats for the mixxx package.. the actual package thats wrong is probably the portaudio19 package..
<hmuller> all I gotta say is hardy may be slighty broke, but I like what the direction it's going
<h3sp4wn> Can anyone confirm zsh-lovers is uninstallable for them
<h3sp4wn> (simple fix the path for the divert is wrong
<hmuller> h3sp4wn: there's a known issue with one of it's dependencies, at least in this channel
<h3sp4wn> All it is is - /usr/share/vim/syntax/zsh.vim should be /usr/share/vim/vim71/syntax/zsh.vim
<lime4x4> is it possible to remove all network devices then have hardy redetect them?
<hobbs> lime4x4: are you having an issue with naming or what?
<lime4x4> trying to get my nics to work on a reboot
<lime4x4> i have built in dual nvidia nics
<lime4x4> every reboot i have to remove the forcedeth module
<lime4x4> then reload it with a different setting
<lime4x4> the nics worked fine in gutsy but not hardy there detected but can't use them till i reload the forcedeth module with this  sudo modprobe forcedeth msi=0 msix=0
<hobbs> add a file in /etc/modprobe.d with an 'options' line giving the options that you need to make it work? man modprobe.conf
<lime4x4> tired that still no joy
<lime4x4> i have to remove the forcedeth module reload it then do 2 network restarts
<lime4x4> so i was going to remove all the nics then turn one off in the bios and s what happens
<hobbs> there's really nothing to "remove" on the ubuntu end. There's a udev rule for assigning consistent interface names between boots but there's no real need for you to remove that (unless the remaining one ends up eth1 and you'd rather it was eth0). If you want to try turning one off in BIOS, just do it.
<lime4x4> tried that already same problem
<hobbs> well then there's your answer.
<lime4x4> i was thinking it was like a windows system that keeps a data base of installed hardware
<hobbs> no, linux does things more dynamically than that. These days, at least :)
<lime4x4> cause i'm outta of ideas
<lime4x4> i even tried installing gutsy then i did an upgrade to hardy and the nics stopped working
<hobbs> I don't see why the options line isn't helping you, having to unload and reload is very strange. But I would think it's an issue for kernel folks.
<lime4x4> the research i did showed up that this was an old bug back in the fiesty days
<hobbs> lime4x4: link?
<lime4x4> is it possible to rebuild the forcedeth module from scratch?
<lime4x4> give me a sec
<hmuller> lime4x4:  You tried addding "options forcedeth msi=0 msix=0" to /etc/modprobe.d/options  ???
<lime4x4> yes
<lime4x4> hobbs https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/136836
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136836 in ubuntu "Ethernet (nVidia MCP55) is not working on Gusty Tribe 5" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<XiXaQ> I'm running hardy in vmware, with open-vm-tools installed. I can't get any resolution options though. xorg.conf seems very empty, and when I run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, I don't get any resolution options there either. Any ideas?
<lime4x4> in gutsy they work fine
<hmuller> lime4x4:  just asking, you created udev rules to persistently name the ethernet devices?
<lime4x4> nope
<hmuller> I think that's what hobbs may have meant earlier, you should give that a try and see if that helps
<hobbs> no, not particularly. udev apparently auto-creates rules like that now, but it shouldn't make a difference in the problem one way or the other
<hmuller> hobbs: it might if the device names keep switching.
<hmuller> lime4x4:  You might check to see what the device names and mac addresses are before, and then after you do that modprobe thing and then see if there is a difference
<hobbs> lime4x4: do you have an /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules and if so does it have a couple of lines in it with the mac addresses of your two NICs?
<lime4x4> ok i will give that a try
<lime4x4> hobbs yes i have that file
<hmuller> lime4x4: what about the last part of his question, does it have the mac addresses of your two nics?
<lime4x4> yes
<lime4x4> i will check it on a reboot and c if they stay the same
<hmuller> lime4x4:  They should, otherwise the rule is broken
<hobbs> what it really comes down to is that the options line should work, or else the kernel is broken or modutils (wtf they call it now) is :)
<lime4x4> i think it's the kernel
<lime4x4> lol
<hmuller> one would think options lines would work for all devices of the same module.  it is a curious problem.  I had problems before with interface naming, but persistent udev rules always fixed that.
<hmuller> lime4x4: you haven't rebooted yet to see if they change  ; )
<lime4x4> nope but i will in a few minutes here
<mphill> did openoffice break for anyone else?
<hmuller> There's a problem with one of the dependencies
<mphill> yep
<mphill> hmuller: do you use java in firefox3 at all?
<hmuller> yes, but I think it's not quite right in FF3, yahoo mail doesn't work, have to use yahoo mail classic
<mphill> i tried to link the .so manually, no luck
<mphill> i need aspirin
 * hobbs gives mphill naproxen
<hobbs> best I have ;)
<hmuller> it looks like they are getting a handle on the FF memory leak problem
<mphill> my bluetooth is still foobar and i had to compile wine from source
<mphill> other than that, i like it
<mphill> did the name of the restricted driver management package change ?
<hmuller> I don't think so
<hmuller> I'm still using it for nvidia
<mphill> first think i do is remove that, what is jockey ?
<hmuller> oh yeah, that changed
<hmuller> sorry, I thought you were talking about the modules
<mphill> is jockey the restricted driver manager now?
<hobbs> seems that way.
<mphill> is there a high level change log for ubuntu that is updated regularly ?
<Dr_willis> never noticed :)
<Dr_willis> changelog " updated the log"
<Dr_willis> :)
<hmuller> There's a broad overview: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/hardy/alpha4
<hmuller> not really a changelog though
<hmuller> <laughs at the Dr>
<mphill> anyone have an idea why my system only recognizes 3.2gigs of ram of 4?  The bios says 4gb when i boot.
<Dr_willis> thats  part of the 32 vs 64 bit issue thats going on these days
<Dr_willis> You using the 64 bit release? or 32bit?
<mphill> 32
<Dr_willis> the 64bit disrto might let you see all the ram. - i researched this once.. and aparantly a lot has todo with the mb/bios/other hardware also.
<Dr_willis> 4gb i think the 'max'  address space of ram that a 32bit sstem can handle.. BUT  some hardware also takes up a bit of that max space of addresses also.. video cards and so forth.
<Dr_willis> which is why with exactly 4gb of ram. a 32bit sustem wont see it all.
<mphill> i'm missing 800 megs
<Dr_willis> Or so i gathered from my reading of a LOT of  forumx.
<Dr_willis> and how much ram does your video card have?
<mphill> i guess i need HIGHMEM64G
<mphill> Dr_willis: no video ram is used by this mobo
<Dr_willis> Possibially. I have not tweaked anything - I just have 3gb ram here.
<mphill> is there a big mem kernel
<Dr_willis> so other then just reading the forums/ and so forth. Ive not looked into the issue any more
<hobbs> yeah, a 32-bit system without PAE only has 4 gigs of physical address space, and not all of that space can map to RAM -- some of it needs to be used for other crap like video cards :)
<Dr_willis> Yep. :) i recall lots of terms like PAE and so forth - that i dident really understand.
<Dr_willis> But its fun reading/learning
<Dr_willis> the point ti rember it that its not just a  simple  '32bit can handle 4gb, 64bit can handle more' sort of problem.
<mphill> i'm going to try something in bios
<mphill> brb
<Dr_willis> Your video card has some ram..  :)
<hmuller> don't forge to check the mac addresses!
<hmuller> before and after
<hmuller> and that's forget not forge
<hobbs> that was someone else ;)
<hmuller> <laughing> that's what I get for having another beer
<crimsun_> hobbs: uname -m, please
<hobbs> x86_64
<mphill> no such luck in the bios
<mphill> i heard to look for a remapping option
<mphill> i lack that....
<crimsun_> hobbs: that's pretty straightforward, actually.  It was compiled for an older ALSA version (1.0.15) in linux-image-2.6.24-8-generic, but you're using ALSA from linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-8-generic.
<crimsun_> linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-8-generic has something slightly newer than 1.0.16.
<hobbs> oh, are there alsa modules in both and they're getting sort of overlaid?
<crimsun_> I believe this precise issue was raised in #ubuntu-kernel this past week, but my memory is fuzzy.
<crimsun_> hobbs: right.  I bet cx88-alsa will work with linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-8-generic removed.
<crimsun_> keep in mind that's a horrible kludge; it requires mangling a bit more complicated than currently available.
<hobbs> alright, let me give that a whack. I don't think anything particularly needs that, linux-image-generic just brought it in.
<hobbs> and I guess I'll need to reboot or at least unload all sound stuff to get the newer ALSA out of memory
<crimsun_> sure.  "sudo /sbin/alsa force-reload"
<hobbs> that's handy, I didn't know that was there. :)
<crimsun_> probably best if you do that after removing l-u-m, logging out of your graphical environment.
<hobbs> you caught me too late, but it didn't do any harm. Just nuked my mixer and amarok :)
<crimsun_> log out and back in, then.
<hobbs> and yeah, I agree that's a bit ugly, but understandable. As long as it's a known issue I'm cool with it. Thanks for the help.
<lime4x4> hmuller and hobbs on a reboot they udev file didn't change but now i got a new error  eth2: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<lime4x4> SIOCSIFADDR: No such device
<lime4x4> i don't have a eth2
<lime4x4> i have eth0 and eth1
<hobbs> crimsun_: I've been rolling my own kernel for ages, decided to switch today to make nvidia and virtualbox easier, and this bit me.
<Assid> err question.. how do you send CTRL  ALT DEL over tsclient
<hmuller> lime4x4: so when you run the modprobe with option, you get eth1 and eth2?
<hobbs> crimsun_: I used to _need_ to roll my own, but nowadays everything I ever need is in tree or packaged by Ubuntu. Guess I can't complain about that.
<lime4x4> no
<lime4x4> when i do a network restart from the command line it shows eth0, eth1 and now eth2
<lime4x4> udev shows eth0 and eth1
<mphill> is there anyway to install application when dependencies are broken
<mphill> i can't install anything because of openoffice
<hmuller> lime: udev meaning the persistent rule?
<lime4x4> yes
<hobbs> apt won't do anything that doesn't unbreak your current situation. It's like being in check.
<hobbs> You can still use dpkg but that's more a "for emergency purposes" thing :)
<hmuller> and when you restart the network it shows three network devices?
<mphill> so should i just wait until they fix it
<lime4x4> yes but i only have 2 i don't know where the third nic came from
<hobbs> mphill: well, I'm assuming OOo isn't working for you anyway in that state, so if you remove it you'll have apt back. Or if you can find an older (matching) set of packages from when it wasn't broken and manually install them :)
<hmuller> lime: do you have a wireless nic?
<lime4x4> nope
<lime4x4> 2 built in nvidia nics 10/100/1000
<hmuller> ifconfig reports which eth# devices?
<lime4x4> both my nvidia's nic nothing about eth2
<Assid> err
<Assid> anyone updated today/yday ?
<Assid> compiz fails to start here
<DarkMageZ> compiz finally works here ッ
<Assid> broken to hell here
<Assid> doesnt even start
<mphill> compiz is working for me
<hmuller> i'll restart, see if compiz is working.  not working now, but I just did update earlier.
<DarkMageZ> error message ya?
<Assid> you got all the updates?
<mphill> i have some other broken stuff
<mphill> Assid: are you using hardy-proposed ?
<Assid> eh ?
<lime4x4> hmuller  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/4632/
<Assid> i got whatever the updates came out
<Assid> or whatever partial was available
<Assid> i think cause of XGL
<Assid> http://assid.pastebin.com/d2e0ac487
<Assid> also
<Assid> glxgears
<Assid> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Assid> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<Assid> dammit.. it used to work
<DarkMageZ> it's not detecting xgl.
<DarkMageZ> what graphics card?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, wanna' know what sets what ethX numbers are used for which device?
<DanaG> Look in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<Assid> nvidia 8600gts - using nvidia-glx-new last time i checked
<DarkMageZ> Assid, ah. did lrm fully update?
<Assid> nah.. past few days.. i get only partial updates
<lime4x4> hmuller http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/4632/
<hmuller> compiz definitely not working on the amd64 (core2) platform
<hmuller> lime: is that before or after the modprobe that gets them working?
<mphill> hmuller: you can use compoiste in metacity for the time being
<Assid> is the repositories finally complete? or still partial updates?
<hmuller> mphill: Not really concerned, as it'll get fixed later
<hmuller> hardy will break until april, and maybe a little bit afterwards
<hmuller> i like the new artwork
<crimsun_> err, we can't afford to break it all the way up until April.
<Assid> artwork?
<DanaG> ultrastarng: pcm_params.c:2351: sndrv_pcm_hw_params: Assertion `err >= 0' failed.
<DanaG> Aborted (core dumped)
<hmuller> the new background
<lime4x4> the only thng that changes is before modprobe has no ip addy then after modprobe has an ip addy
<Assid> someone should fix the usb permission issues to get scanners to work
<hmuller> lime: what do you mean by addy?
<DanaG> What's this about a new background?
<crimsun_> see the new ubuntu-wallpapers
<hmuller> after the update/upgrade, new wallpaper
<lime4x4> etho and eth1 or set to static ip addresses while br0 receives an ip address from my router
<mphill> its like a crane
<hmuller> almost a fractal crane ...
<hmuller> lime: bridging is beyond my paygrade, I don't have the practice or knowledge yet
<Assid> err
<Assid> so what about my packages?
<DanaG> Hmm, no changelog showing up.
 * Assid is stuck with a broken compiz
<lime4x4> well i have the same issue without the bridge
<regulate> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<Assid> mphill: you using hardy-proposed?
<mphill> yes
<Assid> mphill: and yours works?
<mphill> yes
<mphill> but my system is fucked
<Assid> err why?
<mphill> i can't install anything
<mphill> openoffice is bustes
<mphill> busted
<Assid> so i shouldnt used proposed?
<Assid> why does Xgl not work is something i fail to understand
<hmuller> nothing wrong with testing the possibly more unstable packages in the unstable release ...
<mphill> what video card do you have?
<Assid> hmuller: i "kinda" use this machine for production
<Assid> mphill: nvidia 8600gts
<Assid> and yes i do have nvidia-glx-new
<Assid> atleast i did last time i checked
<mphill> i install from the nvidia site
<hmuller> Assid: then you will have to accept problems as hardy isn't production ready yet.  but it's getting close.
<mphill> i don't know if that helps or not
<Assid> mphill: why not the hardy restricted drivers?
<theY4Kman> COMPWIZ18 LAUGHS AT ALL OF YOU
<Assid> hmuller: i do.. thats why i am testing it on my machines.. so if i find bugs now ATLEAST they will be addressed
<Assid> one issue i do face on my laptop is appearance manager eats 100% cpu.. EVEN if its doing NOTHING
<hmuller> right on, file early and often
<hmuller> That is file bugs early and often
<Assid> thats something i dot know how to file.. what am i to say " one issue i do face on my laptop is appearance manager eats 100% cpu.. EVEN if its doing NOTHING"
<Assid> thats not really a bug report
<Assid> man gnome needs better ftp clients that WORK
<Assid> gftp sucks..
<Assid> i cant copy an entire directory recursively without it skipping or failing something
<Assid> atleast konqueror does a decent job
<regulate> still can't dpkg -i custom kernels
<Assid> err i installed: nautilus-script-collection-svn
<Assid> but how do i access it ?
<h3sp4wn> regulate: why ?
<h3sp4wn> regulate: how are you building them ?
<h3sp4wn> (if its with make deb-pkg that had a bug fixed in 2.6.25-rc1 - but kernel-package should work fine)
<Assid> wow
<Assid> apps through wine even when idle eat up cpu
<regulate> h3sp4wn: make-kpkg
<Assid> oh did they fix wine yet ?
<regulate> h3sp4wn: was postinst fixed?
<Assid> 0.9.55 was broken last time i checked
<DanaG> Hmm, that new Heron artwork IS cool, but now I'm finding myself wanting a new theme to go with it.
<DanaG> I like the 'nodoka' theme of Fedora 8 (once you make the blue darker), but it doesn't work in orange.
<ionstorm> did the latest updates break glx new
<ionstorm> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ultrastar-ng/+bug/153196
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 153196 in ultrastar-ng "does not start on amd64" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<DanaG> argh.
<ionstorm> Fail to query the GLX server vendor.
<ionstorm> wtf happened to glx
<ccq> nvidia drivers are broken with last update
<ccq> i cannot play openarena anymore =(
<ccq> and what is all about 2.6.24-8 rc kernel if 2.6.24.2 release is out?
<DanaG> dangit, ultrastar-ng won't run with PulseAudio.
<anolis> nvidia drivers seem to have broken, has anyone else encountered this issue?
<regulate> nope
<anolis> weird all i did was upgrade then restart
<regulate> i use like a month old version with 2.4.22
<regulate> what kernel are you running ?
<anolis> 2.6.24-8-generic
<regulate> and where do you get ur driver
<regulate> from repositories? or nvidia's site ?
<anolis> with the driver manager
<regulate> what card btw?
<anolis> 7900 GTX
<regulate> so what makes you think the driver is broken ?
<anolis> glxgears doesn't work
<anolis> compiz-fusion doesn't work
<anolis> fusion-icon doesn't work
<anolis> second life doesn't work
<anolis> anything 3d actually
<regulate> any usefull error logs that you can pastebin?
<anolis> yea lemme see what i can make
<DarkMageZ> anolis, "glxinfo | grep direct"
<regulate> does 2.6.24-8-generic have dri support enabled for that nvidia chipset
<anolis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/4637/
<DanaG> Hmm, nvidia driver seems fine to me.
<anolis> ok driver may be ok.. but what's up with the 3d not working?
<DarkMageZ> anolis, what version is linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-7-generic ?
<anolis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/4638/
<DarkMageZ> 2.6.24-8-generic *
<anolis> ?
<anolis> i'm lost what are you asking?
<DarkMageZ> anolis, it's a system package. asking for the version number
<anolis> oh..
<anolis> lemme see
 * DanaG has 3D working fine...
<DanaG> Oh, I see.... I didn't update nvidia-glx-new.
<DanaG> I generally try to avoid updating things without reading changelogs first.
<anolis> im just along for the ride, anyways, how do i check version number?
<DanaG> aptitude show nvidia-glx-new
<DanaG> Version: 169.09+2.6.24.8-7.19
<anolis>  2.6.24.9-8.21
<DanaG> It looks like perhaps a new version was uploaded too early, or something.
<anolis> oh well it will automagically be working before the end of the week lol i love riding through alpha
<DanaG> For now, you can just downgrade the package.
<anolis> last alpha i went through i was using the terminal for a few days til they fixed whatever it was that was missing depends
<DanaG> Oh, another thing that bugs me:
<anolis> how do i do that?
<DanaG> hpijs NEVER EVER shows changelogs in update-manager.
<DanaG> Never.
<DanaG> You can use aptitude to downgrade stuff.
<DanaG> just run 'sudo aptitude'
<anolis> yes, how
<DanaG> and then hit slash to search, type nvidia-glx-new, hit enter (and 'n' to go to next item), and then hit enter on that item and it'll open a new tab with version numbers available.
<DanaG> You can also do the same thing by using "Force Version" in Synaptic.
<DarkMageZ> ... l-r-m-2.6.24-8-generic should be version 2.6.24.9-8.22 and nvidia-glx-new should be 169.09+2.6.24.9-8.22
<DanaG> my lrm-(-8-generic) is Version: 2.6.24.9-8.22
<DanaG> I'm still using the old nvidia-glx-new.
<anolis> ok, well im not a dev so i have noo idea what y'all are saying and im tired etc
<anolis> dun wanna mess with it, will just dist-upgrade tomorrow when i boot back into linux
<DanaG> yay, persistent mode.
<DanaG> in Pidgin.
<abescully> is anyone else having trouble with openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us?
<DarkMageZ> abescully, i have problems with it ッ
<sveri> when i entered ubuntu+1 konversation told me that special things are broken, but i cant see that mentioned in the topic
<DarkMageZ> if that was the only broken thing then it being in the topic would be justifiable. tho they do mention that the entire thing is a developer release and to not use it.
<sveri> DarkMageZ: hm, it was the first time i read this, but i think i just didnt see it before
<ethana2> abescully: you asked if anyone else was having problems with openoffice hyphenation
<ethana2> that was exactly my problem
<ethana2> it remains my problem.. if you're even still in this channel
<ethana2> also, something keeps eating my CPU power... i don't know if its the system monitor, pidgin, or firefox3..
<ethana2> looks to be the system monitor...
<ethana2> aand he happens /not/ to be in this channel
<Assid> okay guys
<Assid> i tjhink im gonna shift back to windows
 * Assid feels bad just to say it
<ethana2> Assid: you should ^_^
<ethana2> Assid: we need to do better at keeping stable installs around.....
<Assid> ethana2: ive got issues with other stuff
<Assid> ethana2: wine + dreamweaver eat up 2 cores even when idle
<Assid> thunderbird doesnt show image attachments inline
<Assid> compiz doesnt seem anywhere near stable and personally i think it will take atleast another release for that to do so
<Assid> i still need to keep windows for my gaming
<sveri> Assid: play ETQW :-) and dont use dreamweaver
<Assid> ETQW ?
<sveri> Enemy Territory Quake Wars
<sveri> runs fine under linux
<ethana2> tremulous, nexuiz, openarena, warsow, sauerbraten?
<sveri> and compiz sucks, thats true
<sveri> but kde4 effects work very fine
<sveri> at least, nobody needs compiz for working i thinl
<sveri> -l +k
<ethana2> compiz lays on the high end heat
<ethana2> it blows vista out of the water without the bloat
<sveri> yea, but its buggy
<ethana2> ....but the stability of windows...
<ethana2> whether we use it or not, we can be very glad it exists
<ethana2> for the sake of compisiting in kwin, xfwm, and metacity
<sveri> thats true
<ethana2> and kde vs. gnome?
<ethana2> i like, let's see....
<ethana2> kde vs. gnome ^_^
<sveri> kde kde kde
<sveri> for the win
<ethana2> i like that we can have fierce competition
<ethana2> with freedom and interoperability
<ethana2> some call it division, but to think..
<Oli``> I assume compiz being knackered is a known issue?
<ethana2> egos driving foss development
<ethana2> many known issues like as not
<Assid> well.. i do play other games besides quake
<ethana2> halo works in wine pretty much now
<ethana2> i think we only need like one .dll
 * DanaG wishes Creative's "Host OpenAL" thing would work with Wine.
<Assid> heck.. i avoid FPS .. im one of thos small population which gets a headache with fps games
<DanaG> That way I could ditch Creative sound cards in Linux, too.
<Assid> and yes kde4 looks promising
<DanaG> I can play HL2 all day without getting dizzy, but the minute I start watching somebody else play, I start becoming dizzy and nauseous.
<Assid> my issue is.. to do my work.. i gotta jump through hoops.. lose cpu cycles AND not use something im used to
<Assid> DanaG: 1 hr into gamin.. my eyes turn red.. i start getting dizzy and nauseous
<DarkMageZ> Assid, have you played guitar hero?
<sveri> Assid: what programs are you used to use under windows?
<DanaG> gamin?  Haven't played it.
<DanaG> I wanted to try ultrastar-ng, but it doesn't work with PulseAudio.
<DanaG> Ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh, the 2.6.24-8-generic kernel seems to fix ALL the CFS issues I had had before!
<ethana2> but of course
<DanaG> Hallelujah!  (I'm not a religious person, but the word fits.)
<ethana2> i'll go get a baptist
<ethana2> ;)
<DanaG> Actually, my family is Jewish, but I don't pay much attention to religion.  And that's off-topic anyway.  And now I'm going to go to bed (1:47 AM Pacific Time), knowing that now I can let folding@home run again!
<DanaG> Yay!
<Assid> sveri: dreamweaver primarily.. got others like flashfxp (still i personally think the best damn ftp app) but that doesnt work right in wine. and apps like photoshop etc
<Assid> whatever s required for web development
<Assid> primarily DW
<DanaG> I think what probably changed is the version of the scheduler itself.
<Assid> and no for guitar hero
<sveri> hm, i am in webdevelopement scince 8 years and theres nothing better than the bash, gvim, imagemagick and quanta, it really saves a lot of work
<sveri> and i hate apps like dreamweaver
<sveri> honestly i see no reason to use them
<Assid> see thats the thing.. im used to it.. and it does me good
<sveri> most friends of mine use eclipse for web developement, but i think thats an overkill for xhtml
<DarkMageZ> psh... it's called gedit & firefox (plus a box with sftp & lamp)
<Assid> as for the php section of my code.. I use phpedit (Atleast used to) but right noiw trying out zend ide
<Assid> btw. got official phpedit license which once again i was ready to overlook
<DanaG> Are there any nice AutoCAD equivalents for Linux?
<sveri> no
<DanaG> Or equivalents for "OrCAD PSpice"?
<DanaG> I know there are some schematic thingies, but I haven't tried them.
<sveri> thats one thing linux lacks, good CAD programs
<Assid> so thats the thing.. i love linux.. really liked ubuntu (if anyone remembers.. iw as one of the main servers during pre-release party)
<DanaG> (I know I sound foolish saying "thingies" about something that I use as part of my major at school, but hey, it's fun.)
<Assid> alteast on gutsy
<Assid> but i cant have anything compromize my work
<DanaG> Anybody here use Asus notebooks?
<DanaG> I'm wondering how they are about battery reporting.
<sveri> finally its a matter of personal believe, no offend to you Assid, but imagine to use something like dreamweaver makes my head ache
<Assid> sveri: right.. matter of personal requirements
<DanaG> My current Gateway seems to do a good job of it -- discharge time accuracy is profiled to be 100% between charge levels of 30% and 90% (and I don't often use it below 30%).
<DanaG> Charge time is accurate from 30% to 100%.
<Assid> ewrr... ever since we entered alpha5.. my laptop looses battery far faster than it did
<DanaG> Does it actually drain faster?
<Assid> yep
<Assid> actually does
<DanaG> Eek.
<DanaG> Did you try PowerTop?
<Assid> yeah.. i pastebin'd it to you
<Assid> didnt know what else to do
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and does Hardy have the hpet=force patch in the kernel?
<Assid> went from 2.5 hours to 1.5 hours- 1 hr 45 mins odd
<DanaG> Hmm, what video card do you have?
<Assid> the laptop? ati radeon 9000 mobility
<DanaG> Aah.  I haven't used old ATI in a while, but I seem to remember hearing that using radeonfb somehow helps with ... well, something, but I don't remember what that 'something' was.
<DanaG> Oh, and 'htop' is useful; it's easier to use than plain 'top'.
<Assid> nice
<Assid> i like the break up per core
<DanaG> Perhaps there's something using CPU, or something disabling hard drive power management, or something keeping the GPU busy, or such.
<DanaG> Anyway, now I really WILL go to bed now.  Good night.
<Assid> gnight
<oly-> hi, i did an upgrade to try out hardy last night and hit a small snag, my left mouse button does not work corectly are there any known problems
<oly-> basically to use the gnome menu i have to hold down the mouse button, if i click it the menu disappears
<oly-> and i can not select files they just get opened
<oly-> anyone able to give me some pointers on where to look to try and correct this ?
<t0n1> Hi. I've problem with upgrades at the moment. http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/39569/ Can anyone help me please? Or is it a known problem?
<Chrononaut> had the same problem but i think i solved it now
<Chrononaut> yep
<t0n1> how do you selved it?
<t0n1> solved, sorry
<Chrononaut> not a very good solution.. i forced the removal of language-support-en. i use a different locale so it works for me
<t0n1> Chrononaut: i will try it. thanks :)
<Chrononaut> "sudo aptitude remove -f language-support-writing-en"
<t0n1> Chrononaut: does not work for me...
<Odd_Bloke> Hey guys, could someone remind me how to upgrade from Feisty to Gutsy?  ISTR that last time I upgraded to the development version of Ubuntu, dist-upgrade was the wrong way to go, but I can't remember what the right way was. :p
<Odd_Bloke> Ack, I totally meant Gutsy to Hardy.
<Odd_Bloke> Oh, wait, my fifth set of slightly different Google terms showed it up.
<c1|freaky> umm
<c1|freaky> is the firefox2 browser still available in hardy?
<lemonade> c1|freaky: i guess not, i have 3.0 only in repos
<c1|freaky> ok :\¨
<lemonade> but it's not that hard to install it from gutsy
<c1|freaky> hm, how to?
<lemonade> i guess the packages from gutsy still work in hardy - if not, you could make packages by yourself
<lemonade> grab files from packages.ubuntu.com and compile a deb
<c1|freaky> hm, hm
<c1|freaky> ok
<c1|freaky> thank you :)
<lemonade> and by the way...
<lemonade> there is 2.0 in repos...
<lemonade> firefox-dbg is still 2.0 for some time :D
<lemonade> but it includes some debugging code
<c1|freaky> hm, ok
<c1|freaky> i have another problem btw:
<c1|freaky> i installed openoffice, now upgrading doesnt finish, it says
<c1|freaky> wait need to translate
<c1|freaky> oh wait
<c1|freaky> dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von /var/cache/apt/archives/openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us_2.3-5_all.deb (--unpack):
<c1|freaky>  Versuche, »/usr/share/myspell/dicts/hyph_en_US.dic« zu überschreiben, welches auch in Paket openoffice.org-hyphenation ist
<c1|freaky> it means "error while processing /var/cache/apt/archives/openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us_2.3-5_all.deb
<c1|freaky> "trying to overwrite /usr/share/myspell/dicts/hyph_en_US.dic which is also in package openoffice.org-hpyhenation"
<c1|freaky> i moved that file to another place but it still says the same
<c1|freaky> umm
<c1|freaky> can someone help me please?
<lime4x4> c1 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hyphen/+bug/192310
<c1|freaky> thank you
<opteroN> hi
<slytherin> Is anyone able to play VCD with latest gstreamer update?
<Oli``> Anybody having issues with lsdvd?
<mohbana> how can i find out what going, i am getting like high cpu usage and i aint doign anything
<mohbana> whats going on
<slytherin> mohbana: try comman 'top' in terminal and tell us who is eating your CPU
<Odd_Bloke> (OM NOM NOM NOM)
<mohbana> npviewer.bin
<h3sp4wn_> Has any one else got a screwy gtk ?
<h3sp4wn_> (emacs22-gtk:14194): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "murrine"
<ccq> modified synaptic edit repositories feature look like... it should not exists. they should just make button which runs "gedit sources.list", if they wanted to make sense.
<loa> Excuse me, is ther problems with last update of hardy
<h3sp4wn_> gtk ?
<loa> Nop, apt goes down
<h3sp4wn_> My machine is in a complete mess at the moment
<loa> he didn't want get update
<loa> all from cache
<shirish> hi all, I put up some documentation in openoffice. Then while saving I saved it as an .rtf file. It contains a table & some bullet points. Now if I view the same .rtf either with leafpad or with gedit I don't get it the same way, now who's at fault here, leafpad or gedit or is it openoffice.org issue?
<loa> And there appear packet conflict, there are one file in packet, wich have another installed packet
<loa> and i don't know how i can fix it(
<loa> dpkg have got force option?
<shirish>  it has got it
<loa> can you show it?
<shirish> loa: do dpkg --force-help it will give u all the options
<h3sp4wn_> Remove the meta-package one forcibly I would go for
<loa> i hvae conflict for this packet openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us
<loa> didn't you?
<h3sp4wn_> I didn't
<shirish> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<shirish> loa: paste the contents at the link give above.
<shirish> he might be able to help u out.
<h3sp4wn_> The stuff related to this issue was still on my screen
<shirish> I'm installing it as we speak, let's see
<shirish> loa: if its an update/upgrade issue, you can always file a bug giving the package, and copying & pasting the contents which appeared on the console.
<loa> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56219/
<loa> here it is
<shirish> aha, ok I got the same issue, filing it as a bug.
<loa> (
<h3sp4wn_> actually I use aptitude so it may well have just said to remove it anyway
<loa> this package?)
<FrankQ> same package conflict here
<shirish> h3sp4wn_: use aptitude too ;)
<shirish> loa: the same package.
<loa> And another conflict that apt didn't want to update(
<loa> all goes from cache(
<loa> And another problem that apt didn't want to update(
<loa> sorry
<shirish> loa: do "aptitude show openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us | grep Version " & paste the version no. which comes.
<loa> sudo dpkg --force-conflicts --force-overwrite -i /var/cache/apt/archives/openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us_2.3-5_all.deb
<loa> helps me
<loa> :D
<loa> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56221/
<loa> why apt-get update didn't load new information about packages
<loa> ?
<selckin> notting new
<loa> This situation is still from yeasterday
<loa> i think new pacakages must be)
<shirish> loa: filed bug 192401, confirm it :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192401 in openoffice.org-help-en "Installing openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us invokes a conflict" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192401
<loa> oh, i fix it already +)
<loa> When stable hardy will appear, my alpha version will be like gentoo :D
<shirish> loa: I mean if u confirm it, then the guys will fix it & others won't have an issue.
<loa> ok
<loa> and another isue... that in last update my stable version of firefox 2 updates to firefox 3
<loa> it is like a joke)
<FrankQ> well, that's what it's supposed to do i think
<FrankQ> not sure but i think they replaced it
<loa> (
<loa> all my plugins works wrong under firefox 3
<loa> there are different api(
<FrankQ> that's why you're on alpha. some applications are updated with potential compatibility breakage and instability
<FrankQ> eventually most extensions will update to firefox 3, depending on if they're still maintained
<loa> eh
<loa> when firefox 3 goes to stable version)
<FrankQ> dunno. Hopefully before Hardy has to be released :)
<loa> Your think so... I think stable version of firefox will be in a year(
<FrankQ> Firefox 3 is very stable already
<FrankQ> If firefox gets to release candidates before heron gets released i wouldn't mind if they released it with a release candidate.
<void^> hardy is lts, i don't see how they can release it with a non-final firefox :)
<FrankQ> they probably wouldn't.
<loa> :D
<FrankQ> but i wouldn't mind, myself.
<FrankQ> firefox 3 beta 3 is actually more stable than firefox 2 for me so far.
<loa> Let's compare it with opera)
<FrankQ> Opera's stability on ubuntu is a joke
<loa> <shirish> my comment is there)
<loa> <FrankQ> But it didn't going down on sites, where firefox goes)))
<FrankQ> what do you mean?
<loa> There are some sites where firefox 100% files, and i didn't understand /why/
<loa> fail
<loa> i mean
<FrankQ> uses your computer for 100%, you mean?
<loa> Sometimes...
<loa> And goes down
<loa> without any message
<FrankQ> well, bugs.
<FrankQ> and 100% firefox usage might be caused by flash stuff
<loa> i found using 100% of cpu when there are problems with ajax
<loa> when firefox can't make connection with web-site using ajax technology
<FrankQ> if you're talking about firefox 3 you should probably file those bugs
<loa> Oh, another question.... do you have problems with sound after suspend or hibernate?
<void^> i've had some issues with ff3 and javascript with high cpu usage too
<loa> you using ajax in your javascrip?
<FrankQ> i don't even try hibernate or suspend because they're bound to mess stuff up here
<loa> :D
<void^> that was just generic javascript i think, but it shouldn't make a difference anyways
<Arelis> is the new artwork already here?
<FrankQ> nope
<avsa242> Can anyone using the intel X server on the Hardy LiveCD (I've tested 915gm, 945gm) confirm that the Lavalite screensaver is only partially visible when previewing (more or less the bottom half of the lava lite is not visible)?
<soc> hi
<soc> a friend has a laptop (7.10) but can't get networking running (both with cable and wirless)
<soc> cable: SIS 191 GBE Adapter Rev. 02
<soc> wireless: Atheros AR5006GE 802.11
<soc> how big is the chance that 8.04 will support at least one adapter?
<loa> <soc> i think he made something wrong ><
<BUGabundo> hy
<BUGabundo> todays updates, left my machine quite unstable!
<Pricey> BUGabundo, /topic
<BUGabundo> I loose keyboard after a while
<Pricey> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<BUGabundo> kmail locks
<BUGabundo> anyone else experiencing this?
<Pricey> BUGabundo, its a good thing you aren't using it as your primary machine for production then.
<BUGabundo> hum.... I'm guessing it's the new kernel update...
<BUGabundo> I'll reboot to the old one, until a new kernel comes out...
<BUGabundo> Pricey: I'm testing Hardy...
<BUGabundo> since I've found this new simptom, I want to check with others..
<BUGabundo> do you expeirence this Pricey?
<BUGabundo> anyone with the new kernel?
<loa> yeh
<loa> show uname -r
<BUGabundo> 2.6.24-8-generic
<BUGabundo> Linux rhino 2.6.24-8-generic #1 SMP Thu Feb 14 20:40:45 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<Assid> sup Pricey
<loa> today updates?
<BUGabundo> yep loa
<loa> i haven't got any updates from yeasterday
<loa> I have such kernel and all is okay
<BUGabundo> don't remember seeing anithing for kmail (or kde) but still kmail just crashed again.
<loa> hmm.... try to disable framebuffer support
<BUGabundo> there goes my 1280px splash screen, lol
<Assid> hrmm
<loa> hehehe) other solution downgrade kernel)
<Assid> i want some good widescreen wallpapers
<BUGabundo> grrr there's goes kmail again... it happens when I use copy and paste!!
<BUGabundo> rebooting to old kernel
<loa> <BUGabundo> =)
<BUGabundo> see you guys/gals in a bit...
<mphill> loa: do you didn't get any update either? i always seem to get new ones at 7:37 AM
<loa> <mphill> nop...
<loa> i have no updates about ~15 hours
<sveri> hm, apt-get tells me the new kernel is kept back, any idea why?
<loa> i think i have problems with apt( it didn't fetch new packages info(
<BUGabundo> back
<BUGabundo> Linux rhino 2.6.24-7-generic #1 SMP Thu Feb 7 01:29:58 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<BUGabundo> let me do a few tests!!!
<BUGabundo> if no probs arise, I'll report on LP
<BUGabundo> nope! I still crash apps using copy-paste!
<Heretic43> Hello :-)
<BUGabundo> hya Heretic43... did you solve your dpi porb?
<BUGabundo> *prob
<Heretic43> vugubundo> thibk u conf me with sbdy else.
<Heretic43> BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> weren't you trying yesterday to increase your text screen size?
<Heretic43> oh, that - yes. it only works for sydyrm windows, not applications.
 * Heretic43 misunderstiid
<so1> loa: sorry, went offline
<Heretic43>                  oo
<so1> what did you say?
<heret1c> BUGabundo> my main hassle now is to fix apt* - can't install or update anything, get a flurry of errors.
<hyper_ch> anyone experiences Kontact crashes?
<hyper_ch> and a missing language package?
<loa> <soc> i think he made something wrong ><
<BUGabundo> do you mean lock files heret1c?
<BUGabundo> hyper_ch: I am
<BUGabundo> actually kmail....
<heret1c> BUGabundo> nope. w8...
<hyper_ch> BUGabundo: dunno what crashes it... it just crashes kontact for me ;
<hyper_ch> BUGabundo: already opened a bug report?
<BUGabundo> hyper_ch: came here to search for anyone else with probs since the late bacht of updates
<BUGabundo> hyper_ch: I haven't... its to fresh...
<BUGabundo> it happens with copy and paste for me
<BUGabundo> and you hyper_ch?
<BUGabundo> let me check #kubuntu
<hyper_ch> BUGabundo: what copy'n'paste?
<hyper_ch> BUGabundo: I have the kde crash handle report
<sveri> what exactly do you c&p?
<BUGabundo> when I try to copy or paste any text on kmail it just freezes.... I'll have to kill it, sveri
<sveri> hm, please be a more specific
<sveri> i'd like to see if i can reproduce it
<sveri> into an open email?
<heret1c> what is the url for pasting much text, again? forgot to bm it.
<sveri> or just in the plain inbox folder
<sveri> heret1c: take a look at the channel topic
<hyper_ch> filing now a bug report
<sveri> heret1c: oh, sry
<hyper_ch> BUGabundo: for me it just crashes shortly after it's started
<sveri> heret1c: take this one http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/
<BUGabundo> I'm trying to reply to emails... any acction on the To/cc/reply to boxes will crash kmail.
<sveri> ok, lets see :-)
<BUGabundo> trying to copy anithing from the preview windows will also freezes kmail
<hyper_ch> BUGabundo: for me it's also kmail that crashes
<sveri> not here
<BUGabundo> did it start happeding after todays updates hyper_ch»?
<sveri> i can copy anything into the to fields
<BUGabundo> and copy from the preview windows?
<heret1c> sveri> it's not that - a dutch ubunyu site, afaicr..
<sveri> heret1c: you can use that one too
<sveri> nobody forbids it :-)
<theholyduck> hmm.
<BUGabundo> I just crashed it again while trying to reply to a different email
<hyper_ch> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/192432
<theholyduck> i just found something rather hillarious
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192432 in kdepim "kontact crashes (on kmail)" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> can't click on any part of kmail now, it won't respond
<theholyduck> if you rightclick on a .tar on the livecd of hardy, or double click. nautilus crashes
<BUGabundo> won't even close, I can just kill it
<theholyduck> :)
<nomasteryoda> theholyduck, nice bug
<nomasteryoda> alpha 4?
<theholyduck> yeah
<theholyduck> also. i cant seem to be able to backspace more than 1 character at the time.
<nomasteryoda> cool... had not seen that one
<theholyduck> thuogh im only testing the livecd
<BUGabundo> let me check it and subscrive
<theholyduck> nomasteryoda, it really suprised me thouhg
<theholyduck> here i was trying to extract my xchat configs.
<theholyduck> and suddenly nautilus just crashes
<nomasteryoda> i know the grub setup does not like my setup... it made some bogus mounts for my gutsy partition but a second set that work
<nomasteryoda> ah
<nomasteryoda> use tar  from terminal
<theholyduck> hmm. this happens on loads of other things
<theholyduck> certain folders. hardrives.
<nomasteryoda> still ... its alpha
<theholyduck> sure. but still.
<theholyduck> its a really weird thingy.
<theholyduck> it might be related to gnome mount segfaulting a while ago
<sveri> i wonder about that kmail bug, on my computer it works flawless
<nomasteryoda> i usually wait till beta2 to even try a new version
<theholyduck> after that happened. nautilus got all screwy
<theholyduck> nomasteryoda, i've used all the other ubuntu alphas
<nomasteryoda> might be a config file for kmail
<theholyduck> for 6.10. 7.04 and 7.10
<theholyduck> but i never seen anything like this
<theholyduck> i guess its because for once. they are adding loads of features?
<nomasteryoda> ya, but this one has so much more new stuff... like the new permissions model
<nomasteryoda> policy kit
<BUGabundo> it might nomasteryoda
<nomasteryoda> = police kit
<BUGabundo> I'll remove mine and start fresh
<sveri> nomasteryoda: new permission model? where can i read something bout it?
<nomasteryoda> hehe
<nomasteryoda> policy kit
<theholyduck> isnt it just using selinux more with some more gui stuff for it?
<nomasteryoda> more granular user level permissions
<theholyduck> or. am i mistaken?
<nomasteryoda> dk
<nomasteryoda> think similar, but easier to deal with
<nomasteryoda> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/policykit-integration
<BUGabundo> as I see it, policy kit, would not allow or allow the use of kmail... shouldn't make it crash after it was open...
<sveri> thanks
<BUGabundo> specially after user input, as it is my case
<nomasteryoda> yup
<BUGabundo> remaning kmail.conf
<nomasteryoda> i've seen lots of issues with kmail... i moved my wife over to thunderbird after it kept losing all her addresses with upgrade to new version
<BUGabundo> starting kmail fresh
<nomasteryoda> she was not a happy camper with linux at that time
<sveri> so this policy thing is only for gnome
<BUGabundo> I can repeat it too
<BUGabundo> with new kmailrc
<BUGabundo> and no old accounts loaded, if I open a new email and type anything kmail will freeze
<Assid> have they fixed X yet?
<Assid> ever since the last update..  i cant get XGL
<Assid> and my framerates look bad
<Assid> even on metacity
<BUGabundo> I give up.....
<BUGabundo> I'll try again latter... maybe there are new updates!
<BUGabundo> xau
<Heretic43> gaim crash.
<heret1c> this is an odd error; $ sudo aptitude
<heret1c> sudo: unable to resolve host HereticHQ
<hyper_ch> heret1c: sounds like your network isn't properly setup
<WorkingOnWise> what do I install to have glx working? Nvidia GeForce Go 6100 laptop.
<cusco> I am running hardy right now and I don't have numpad....
<cusco> on the keyboard
<cusco> anybody experiencing this as well?
<heret1c> hyper_ch> indeed. something happened during the hardy upgrade.
<hyper_ch> heret1c: can you run any other sudo command?
<hyper_ch> heret1c: e.g. sudo ls -al
<h3sp4wn_> Am I really the only one with a broken gtk ?
<hyper_ch> h3sp4wn_: yes, you are
<cusco> you can't say that
<hyper_ch> h3sp4wn_: "normal" people don't use gtk ^^
<cusco> normal people use gtk2
<h3sp4wn_> I ment gtk2 sorry
<cusco> np
<hyper_ch> normal people use QT ;)
<h3sp4wn_> But not being able to run emacs ?
<cusco> no
<sodoku> can somebody help me with package conflicts of language packages?
<cusco> I dunno your defenitio for "normal peopl"
<cusco> but if you say "majority" then gtk2 is the thang
<h3sp4wn_> normal aint me
<hyper_ch> sodoku: well, same issue here... the deendency isn't available I guess
<heret1c> hyper_ch> same result. the error, then it executes the command without errors.
<sodoku> that's bad
<h3sp4wn_> But I really haven't messed with that
<sodoku> as I can't install software
<hyper_ch> heret1c: output pls
<cusco> sodoku: what is the output?
<hyper_ch> sodoku: use aptitude instead... it should offer different alternatives ... just select one where the langauge package is being ignored
<cowbud> does anyone else see a big problem with say Add-ons also being called extensions. This has been a firefox issue in general but it becomes completely apparent with the new firefox 3 push. I go to Tools->Addons. I see Extensions and then I see Get Add-ons wtf?! pick one name..
<heret1c> hyper_ch> too much to paste. om?
<hyper_ch> !pastebin | heret1c
<ubotu> heret1c: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<sodoku> hyper_ch: I tried aptitude, but it doesn't work
<sodoku> is complains about openoffice,org-hyphenation
<hyper_ch> sodoku: what did you try with aptitude?
 * heret1c dips hat at ubuntu
<h3sp4wn_> dpkg -P --force-depends language-support-writing-en
<h3sp4wn_> (check that is the metapackage first
<sodoku> paste.ubuntu.com/4661/
<sodoku> h3sp4wn_: ill try
<heret1c> hyper_ch>> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56247/
<h3sp4wn_> You can force overrwrite also if you read the logs of this channel this has been discussed at least 3/4 times in the last few hours
<hyper_ch> heret1c: pastebin:   cat /etc/hosts  and   cat /etc/hostname
<sodoku> h3sp4wn_: sorry for that, ill do this the next time
<sodoku> where can I find the channel logs?
<hyper_ch> sodoku: that depends on your client
<h3sp4wn_> sodoku: Its not a major problem but people are more likely to be terse after a while
<Ryoushi> Hey, for some reason, X is reading a left click and release as a double click...
<Ryoushi> It's causing a lot of problems.
<h3sp4wn_> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/02/16/%23ubuntu+1.html
<sodoku> hyper_ch: I am using pidgin, so I guess it doestn have this feature
<hyper_ch> sodoku: I guess you will have to enable logging there
<hyper_ch> sodoku: most im/irc programs can log... some have this turned on by default, others not...
<hyper_ch> sodoku: if it's not turned on and you enable it now, it'll probably only work for new posts
<heret1c> hyper_ch> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56248/
<Ryoushi> any ideas on mine?
<heret1c> ah - blacklisted ipb6 disappeaared during the ypgrade.
<WorkingOnWise> gill disabling composite disable glx?
<WorkingOnWise> gill=will
<hyper_ch> heret1c: hmmm, that's not what i suspected... seems to be fine there.... the other day i did not have the right hostname in my hosts file and that gave me a lot of problems with sudo
<hyper_ch> heret1c: it just sounded like you have a similar problem
<hyper_ch> heret1c: actually ;)
<hyper_ch> heret1c: if I'm right, you need to boot into recovery mode and add just HereticHQ also to your /etc/hosts
<Ryoushi> ...X keeps reading a click and a release as a double click.  This is becoming a major issue.  Please help.
<hyper_ch> heret1c: right now you have an entry 127.0.1.1 HereticHQ.tellus
<hyper_ch> heret1c: maybe problems will be solved if you add:   127.0.0.1 HereticHQ
<crimsun_> WorkingOnWise: no.
<hyper_ch> heret1c: sorry, 127.0.1.1 HereticHQ
<hyper_ch> heret1c: try that :)
<heret1c> will do.
<WorkingOnWise> what do i need to install on my geforce go 6100 to enable glx?
<h3sp4wn_> glx should always be enabled
<cusco> WorkingOnWise: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<cusco> chose to load glx module
<WorkingOnWise> it isnt according to glxinfo
<h3sp4wn_> direct rendering is not glx though
<Ryoushi> X is reading my left click and release as a double click.  This is quickly starting to annoy me.  Please help
<WorkingOnWise> cusco: what if that doesnt work?
<cusco> "what" doesn't work? glx module is loaded
<Ryoushi> Is anyone going to even attempt to answer my question, or should I just leave and give up?
<cusco> WorkingOnWise: are you using the restricted drivers?!
<WorkingOnWise> cusco: yes
<Daisuke_Ido> !patience | Ryoushi
<ubotu> Ryoushi: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<cusco> WorkingOnWise: im going to install binary nvidia driver... be right back...
<WorkingOnWise> cusco: k
<h3sp4wn_> WorkingOnWise: http://jonsmirl.googlepages.com/graphics.html (that will let you understand the terminology)
<Artimus> I accidentally removed my KDE Launcher from the KDE Menu in KDE4.  How can I add it back?  I've got a launcher on my desktop, but I can't move it into the panel...
<Artimus> Right now, the Task Manager is taking up all of the panel.  If I remove it, could I add my launcher back and then the TaskManager Back?  I don't want to remove my TaskManager is the code isn't there to add it again.
<heret1c> hyper_ch> done.
<hyper_ch> heret1c: you're on another machine?
<heret1c> hyper_ch> no - why?
<hyper_ch> heret1c: you were able to edit the hosts file as root?
<heret1c> hyper_ch> indeed.
<hyper_ch> heret1c: hmmm.... then it was definitively not the same problem I had ;)
<WorkingOnWise> h3sp4wn_: my problem is that for some reason, glx is missing, which is breaking my wine aps. I know it had to be present at one time because I used Google SketchUp with no problems last week, where I cant now. I do a glxinfo anf it reports that "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"."
<cusco> WorkingOnWise: is working fine... compiz fusion is working fine (if thats where you wnat to get)
<cusco> WorkingOnWise: let me show you my xorg.conf
<cusco> WorkingOnWise: http://rafb.net/p/Roc80M77.html
<cusco> look at the last lines in there
<WorkingOnWise> cusco: actually I intentionally disabled composit trying to figure out a wierd opengl problem in wine. I see in the modules section, it specifice glx. without that, would you have glx?
<cusco> I don't think so
<WorkingOnWise> if I enable composite, cf works great....
<cusco> not sure tho
<cusco> try to load glx mod
<WorkingOnWise> what fideo do u have?
<WorkingOnWise> video...
<cusco> 8800gts
<WorkingOnWise> thats the same family as the go 6100 right?
<cusco> no
<cusco> but uses teh same driver
<WorkingOnWise> is there a good reason why it stopped working? glx i mean....
<cusco> I dunno
<cusco> try add it to the modules bit and restart X
<WorkingOnWise> I'll use your config as a template and figure it out. thanks
<heret1c> heret1c: hyper_ch> the apt problem persists -news at
<cusco> my keypad is not working anybody experiencing the same thing?
<hyper_ch> heret1c: pastebin:  sudo apt-get update
<heret1c> heret1c: hyper_ch> the apt problem persists -news at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56250/ :)
<hyper_ch> heret1c: sudo apt-get autoremove
<cusco> that won't fix it
<WorkingOnWise> restarting x..brb
<heret1c> hyper_ch> sudo apt-get update at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56251/
<hyper_ch> heret1c: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<heret1c> hyper_ch> have to be afk dor an hour or two.
<heret1c> it's dl'ing now.
<rsk> my firefox icon got black after i installed firefox3
<rsk> any way to fix?
<hyper__ch> heret1c: is it installing?
<heret1c> hyper_ch> w8...
<heret1c> hyper_ch> dma is disabled, so things are s l  o   w....
<heret1c> hyper_ch> error persists. hae to afk, dinner appointment. bb is an hoyr or two.
<Zambezi> Anyone having problem with rtorrent? I have errormessages on several files after last upgrade.
<kalpik> Zambezi, a lot of things are broken atm
<rsk> Zambezi: works fine for me
<Zambezi> rsk: Only unfinished files have the errormessages.
<Zambezi> kalpik: It's pretty good here except rtorrent.
<hyper__ch> Zambezi: nope, compiled it from svn
<void^> !info rtorrent hardy
<ubotu> rtorrent (source: rtorrent): ncurses BitTorrent client based on LibTorrent. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.7.8-1 (hardy), package size 351 kB, installed size 948 kB
<hyper__ch> Zambezi:  *** rTorrent 0.7.9/0.11.9 - xubi:7147 ***
<hyper__ch> Zambezi: runs perfectly...
<Zambezi> void^: Didn't get the info. I have antiflood-script.
<Zambezi> This is the errormessages: Storage error: [File chunk write error: Cannot allocate memory.]
<Zambezi> Space free, memory free.
<void^> using too many upload/download slots and running out of virtual memory?
<hyper__ch> Zambezi: well, seems like you're lacking diskspace
<hyper__ch> Zambezi: 500mb will be saved and not touched
<Zambezi> void^: Don't think so.
<Zambezi> hyper__ch: I have 300 GB free.
<void^> right, could be filesystem issue too.. or a filesystem that doesn't support mmap() or has funny mmap bugs
<Zambezi> void^: It's the first time I experience this.
<hyper__ch> Zambezi: df -l
<mohbana> have adobe put reader into the repos?
<hyper__ch> mohbana: apt-cache search acroread
<Zambezi> mohbana: Not in mine, but I don't mind. I prefer xpdf.
<mohbana> there isa huge difference in fonts between evince xpdf, adobe trashes them all
<Zambezi> mohbana: I only view scanned documents so it's fine with me.
<LimCore> ubuntu is so full of bugs :(
<LimCore> I found 2 bugs in last 30 minutes
<Zambezi> LimCore: Which?
<Zambezi> It was problem earlier with unmounting my iPod, USB-memory etc.
<LimCore> Zambezi: kgpg crashed ; kmail do not clear data after rm -rf .kde/shared/apps/kmail
<LimCore> for example, after   rm -rf .kde/shared/apps/kamil  # die bitch, DIE!!!!1111    still my settings, accounts and identities in kmail are preserved... is that expected? what to delete to get rid of it
<LimCore> s/kamil/kmail
<smallfoot-> i use alhpa4+updates, when i select System->Preferences->Appearence, and select to use "deskop effects" it say it cant
<smallfoot-> but it worked before, but not anymore
<LimCore> are there any plans to make ubuntu as good as window-world, regarding number of bugs in popular applications?
<smallfoot-> when update manager download new version of X, please just restart X instead of restart the whole computer
<aLeSD> hi all
<aLeSD> what I have to install to have the windows where I can set the advance settings of compiz ?
<aLeSD> :)
<aLeSD> compizGnomeManager ?
<smallfoot-> compizconfig thing
<smallfoot-> search for compizconfig
<smallfoot-> CompizConfig Settings Manager (CCSM)
<aLeSD> smallfoot-:'t the window ... I installed it but no ... I haven
<aLeSD> ops
<aLeSD> I installed it but no option in aspect preference
<aLeSD> but with ccsm works
<aLeSD> I mean the binary
<aLeSD> from the console
 * heret1c returns
<heret1c> hyper_ch> u there?
<weedar> I know this isn't a popular question, but still...Changing gutsy-references to hardy in sources.list and then apt-get update + upgrade will upgrade me to hardy, right?
<rsk> weedar: update-manager -d
<heret1c>     sudo :)
<rsk> sssh
<weedar> rsk: I'm on kubuntu, but couldn't find any upgrade option similar to update-manager
<rsk> it didn't work?
<weedar> update-manager -d doesn't exist in Kubuntu, unfortunately
<rsk> ah.
<smallfoot-> and nobody is in #kubuntu+1 :(
<weedar> smallfoot-: I know, I tried that channel after lack of response in #kubuntu
<weedar> It's so weird, I find all kinds of pages explaining how to upgrade ubuntu, but for kubuntu there is none
<RyanPrior> Is there a way to get Java working with Firefox 3?
<rsk> RyanPrior: hehe dunno, it's broken for me
<RyanPrior> When I go to a page with Java it always brings up the message saying I need to install a plugin.
<RyanPrior> Does anybody have it working?
<rsk> aha
<rsk> i have it working in that sense
<rsk> but it's broken displaying pages like crap
<RyanPrior> Which plugin do you have installed?
<rsk> dunno
<effie_jayx> I try to update hardy and I can't :S
<rsk> :S
<effie_jayx> do I have to use full-update now like in debian?
<heret1c> effie_jayx> sudo update-manager -d
<rsk> um?
<heret1c> effie_jayx> assuming u habe gutsy.
<effie_jayx> heret1c,  I upgraded from gutsy
<effie_jayx> but some things are still not fully installed
<heret1c> effie_jayx: I try to update hardy and I can't :S
<heret1c> effie_jayx: heret1c,  I upgraded from gutsy
<heret1c> murually exclusive. :-)
<heret1c>    t
<effie_jayx> heret1c, but I run updates and it just doesn't upgrade
<rsk> effie_jayx: about ubuntu, what does it say?
<rsk> and what updates did you run?
<heret1c> effie_jayx> sudo update-manager -d
<effie_jayx> heret1c,  it is downloading now
<heret1c>  d(ist)
<rsk> heret1c: dist-upgrade wont upgrade to hardy
<effie_jayx> rsk,  it doesn't say much... it just retains packages
<rsk> er.
<effie_jayx> when I was in feisty and upgraded I only used dist-upgrade
<effie_jayx> I know debian has changed this to full-upgrade and so on
<rsk> effie_jayx: yes that works.
<rsk> effie_jayx: that is an supported official upgrade.
<effie_jayx> I get an error with an openoffice-hyphenation-en package
<heret1c> ubuntu isn't debian. debianBASED is.
<rsk> effie_jayx: dist-upgrade will only work if you changed sources.list to hardy
<effie_jayx> rsk I did
<heret1c>  s/ubuntu is d.
<effie_jayx> 262 pacakges retained
<effie_jayx> :S
<effie_jayx> it is one borken package from openoffice
<effie_jayx> it seems lke an openoffice package has broken dependencies
<heret1c> effie_jayx> use synaptic, edit > fix broken package
<effie_jayx> ok
<effie_jayx> I am reinstalling
<RyanPrior> Does anybody have Java working in Firefox on Hardy?
<effie_jayx> can't be fixed
<effie_jayx> it says that the package openoffice.org-hyphenation-es-us_2.3-5_all.deb is trying to overwrite '/usr/share/myspell/dicts/hyph_en_US.dic', which is also in openoffice.org-hyphenation
<Andre_Gondim> effie_jayx, try this http://en.andregondim.eti.br/?p=11
<effie_jayx> Andre_Gondim,  thanks...
<Andre_Gondim> effie_jayx, :D
<regulate> RyanPrior: yes, using icedtea-java7-plugin
<RyanPrior> regulate: I installed that, and Java pages still don't load.
<RyanPrior> regulate: I'm going to try restarting Firefox now, in case that's part of the problem.
<Bjwebb> hi
<rbs-tito> !hi | Bjwebb
<ubotu> Bjwebb: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu+1!
<Bjwebb> rbs-tito: lol
<rbs-tito> :)
<Bjwebb> anyway im on an alpha
<Bjwebb> and i can't get terminal!!!?!
<Bjwebb> (live cd)
<RyanPrior> Restarting Firefox seems to have done something -- at least now it recognizes that there is a java applet rather than asking me to install a plugin.
<rbs-tito> Bjwebb: You can't run gnome-terminal?
<Bjwebb> no
<Zambezi> Bjwebb: What happens when you try?
<Bjwebb> nothing
<Bjwebb> it just doens't appear
<Zambezi> Bjwebb: Where is it in the menu?
<Bjwebb> and ctrl+alt+f1 just has a load of squashfs errors
<rbs-tito> Bjwebb: If you need to run a command immediately, youu can press ctrl + alt  + f2 to open a text session
<rbs-tito> The ctrl alt f7 will take you back into X
<Bjwebb> i know that
<Bjwebb> but ctr+alt+f1-6 are filled with squashfs errors
<rbs-tito> Is your media definitely intact? Did you check MD5sums or run the media test from the CD menu?
<Bjwebb> ah
<effie_jayx> Andre_Gondim,  dkpg fails to do the trick... dpkg: se necesita una opción de acción
<effie_jayx> :S
<RyanPrior> Does anybody have the IcedTea Java plugin for Firefox?
<RyanPrior> That is, Firefox 3 beta 3?
<Andre_Gondim> effie_jayx, wait a few
<Zambezi> Bjwebb: Why are you trying Hardy? Just curious.
<Bjwebb> hmmm, i downloaded it over bitorrent and verified the burning in k3b
<Bjwebb> Zambezi: because i fancy trying ubuntu (im a kubuntu user) don't want to mess my kubuntu setup (extra gnome apps) and thought ill try the newest stuff
<Andre_Gondim> effie_jayx, try this sudo dpkg --force-all -i openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us_2.3-5_all.deb
<Bjwebb> rbs-tito: but no, ive not done the media test
<rbs-tito> Bjwebb: Might be a good place to start. But Hardy is still pretty early in it's dev cycle, so you might not have any luck
<Zambezi> Bjwebb: But trying an Alpha on LiveCD isn't the best way then cause it's updated very often and many things changes.
<Bjwebb> Zambezi: oh, im thinking of installing
<rbs-tito> Gutsy is still fairly new, and very stable
<effie_jayx> Andre_Gondim,  done... one happy hardy user :D
<RyanPrior> Installing Hardy is a good way to find bugs, that's all I'll say. Because you will find them, in abundance.
<Andre_Gondim> effie_jayx, =]
<Bjwebb> main reason i want terminal is to kill firefox
<rbs-tito> Bjwebb: Can you alt + f2 for the gnome run dialogue
<rbs-tito> and use
<rbs-tito> gksudo killall firefox-bin
<Zambezi> Bjwebb: Then I suggest Gusty, then upgrade to Hardy.
<Andre_Gondim> effie_jayx, I will replace this in my blog
<effie_jayx> Andre_Gondim, funny how it was your blog post that prompt me to update my hardy box
<effie_jayx> Andre_Gondim,  and you who helped me fix the issue
<Bjwebb> Zambezi: oh, is firefox run as root on live cd?
<ethana2> The new kernel is part of the weasel series!
<ethana2> ....weasel?
<rbs-tito> Bjwebb: ubuntu is based on sudo, the root account is disabled
<Bjwebb> i know
<rbs-tito> Bjwebb: But you'll probably need sudo to kill the firefox-bin process
<Bjwebb> hmmm
<ethana2> at the end of the day, when vista's ripped off of us as much as it can...
<ethana2> we use 1/4 as much RAM
<rbs-tito> Bjwebb: Is alt f2 not working?
<Bjwebb> well, it pops up
<Andre_Gondim> effie_jayx, :D
<Bjwebb> im not sure if the command is running
<Bjwebb> but firefox is still being tricky
<rbs-tito> Bjwebb: Are you using gksudo?
<Bjwebb> yeah
<theAtom> hello
<theAtom> what happens if I type: sudo update-manager -d  ?
<rsk> theAtom: you upgrade to hardy
<theAtom> whats hardy?
<rsk> next version of ubuntu
<theAtom> have u done it?
<rsk> yes
<heret1c> unriddle me this (synaptic error) - E: gnome-games-data: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<theAtom> any good?
<rsk> dunno
<theAtom> rsk, any different?
<rbs-tito> theAtom: The version of Ubuntu that isn't finished yet. It isn't stable, maybe not safe, and is only for experienced users and developers at present
<theAtom> rsk, are you mentally handicapped?
<rsk> theAtom: no
<theAtom> rbs-tito, not safe?
<rbs-tito> !coc | theAtom
<ubotu> theAtom: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<rbs-tito> theAtom: Yes, there is no guarantee that we have identified all of the security problems yet
<theAtom> rbs-tito, i was just asking because rsk seems to say "dunno" a lot
<rsk> someone please ban him?
<Zambezi> theAtom: Are you done here?
<heret1c> theAtom> ir's an alpha version. means it's inheretly unstable.
<rsk> i have only said dunno _once_
<theAtom> rbs-tito, so its safer to stay with 7.10?
<rbs-tito> theAtom: Absolutely
<theAtom> Zambezi, define "done"
<rsk> i wonder who's the handicapped
<theAtom> rbs-tito, ok thanks
<rbs-tito> theAtom: Hardy will be finished in April
<theAtom> rbs-tito, it started when I typed: sudo update-manager -d
<theAtom> but I stopped it
<theAtom> how do I reverse it?
<rbs-tito> theAtom: If it caused a problem, technical support is in #ubuntu
<theAtom> it didnt
<theAtom> runs good
<rbs-tito> There we are then :S
<heret1c> cd / | sudo rm -f *
<theAtom> but I stopped it 10 secs into it
<rbs-tito> !coc| heret1c
<ubotu> heret1c: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<theAtom> rbs-tito, can I ask u something quicjly?  u got 2mins?
<rbs-tito> theAtom: Yes, but for the sake of the channel you might be better off sending a private message
<Bjwebb> what is the livecd passowrd?
<rbs-tito> Bjwebb: Should be blank
<heret1c> ubotu> sorry.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sorry. - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rbs-tito> heret1c: Ubotu is a robot :D
<theAtom> rbs-tito, i have 2 HDD. My internal one runs as normal with Windows.  But during POST, I press ESC and it shows my external hard drive, which then loads Grub, and then Ubuntu.   But I forgot how I got GRUB on my second hard drive.   Can u help me?
<theAtom> rbs-tito, ok sorry
<heret1c> rbs> i know. 8)
<Bjwebb> rbs-tito: hmm im giving up with this
<theAtom> Bjwebb, with what?
<crasher52008> hi I am trying to install Hardy Alpha4 but I have a couple of problems that prevent me from starting the installation. They have been documented, but there is no solution yet. Can someone help me out?
<Bjwebb> hmmm
<Bjwebb> rbs-tito: mayabe it would be better to upgrade
<bardyr> crasher52008, wait for alpha5 or download a daily build :)
<Bjwebb> i have an old feisty partition, so maybe ill use that
<rbs-tito> theAtom: I'm not sure sorry, I don't know much about GRUB
<rbs-tito> Bjwebb: Possibly. Can you not install from the CD and take it from there?
<theAtom> rbs-tito, I think it was: sudo grub-install /dev/sdb
<rbs-tito> Bjwebb: Or use the alternate CD, I prefer alternate
<Bjwebb> rbs-tito: i dunno
<rbs-tito> theAtom: I'm not sure what you've done; I don't really know how GRUB works. Isn't my area sorry
<crasher52008> anyone?
<Bjwebb> im a bit apprhensive about installing with this cd
<rbs-tito> Bjwebb: Alternate is an Ncurses installer
<theAtom> rbs-tito, pok np
<Zambezi> theAtom: Grow up kiddie. I don't need to define anything. :-)
<Bjwebb> rbs-tito: yeah i know
<theAtom> Zambezi, u dont if you cany define the word
<theAtom> Zambezi, so np daddy
<rbs-tito> Zambezi: This might be one of the nerdier channels, but I think we should still be courteous to everyone; it says so in the code of conduct.
<theAtom> rbs-tito, thank you
<theAtom> Zambezi, yeah, listen to rbs-tito , he is a nice person
<Bjwebb> rbs-tito: yeah, but alternate would take time to download and burn
<theAtom> :-)
<Zambezi> rbs-tito: That's why I erased and re-wrote another, more friendlier answer. ;-)
<theAtom> Bjwebb, alternate worked for me, the liveCD didnt
<rbs-tito> theAtom: I don't mean to be rude, but this channel is where we actually talk about Hardy, you might be better off in #ubuntu or #ubuntu-offtopic, we all have lots of work to do before Hardy release.
<theAtom> Zambezi, be friendly from the first comment, that way u wont need to rewrite anything :-)
<theAtom> rbs-tito, ok,understood
<Bjwebb> hmmm, does ubuntu do a netinstall cd?
<crasher52008> so can anyone help me install Hardy then?
<theAtom> ill just sit back and read and learn instead :)
<theAtom> rbs-tito, i didnt realise you were a developer
<heret1c> &me is miffed by being told off by botty on a (faulted) technicality - he missed the crucial -r 8-)
<theAtom> rbs-tito, if I upgrade to hardy, can I still login to my banking website using firefox safely?
<rbs-tito> Bjwebb: AFAIK, but don't take my word for it, you can point the Debian net install CD to the UBuntu repositories. Research first though, because i'm not sure how safe it is
<Bjwebb> hmmmm
<Bjwebb> ill not risk it
<Zambezi> crasher52008: It's same process like other Ubuntu version.
<rbs-tito> theAtom: My bank doesn't even let me log in with the dev version of firefox. I'm on the bugsquad, not the developers team.
<theAtom> rbs-tito, ok, but will firefox still be secure if I upgrade?
<crasher52008> Zambezi care to look or?
<rbs-tito> I couldn't tell you. We address security issues as they come, but Firefox 3 is still in beta so there can be no guarantees that everything is perfect.
<Bjwebb> rbs-tito: hmm, im going to reboot into my actual system, ill probably be back to hassle you in a bit
<Zambezi> rbs-tito: Oh. There you said something. I haven't tried to login on my bank after getting FF 3(b3).
<rbs-tito> Bjwebb: I'm here til 4am!
<theAtom> rbs-tito, thanks , ok understood
<rbs-tito> Zambezi: Mine, Natwest UK, doesn't even allow it with the beta builds of firefox.
<Bjwebb> rbs-tito: hopefully i won't be here that long
<rbs-tito> Here's to hoping :)
<Bjwebb> rbs-tito: so, they allow firefox, but not betas?
<Zambezi> crasher52008: I think you can make it, but we're here to help. But if you haven't used Ubuntu before, then I suggest Gutsy instead.
<rbs-tito> Bjwebb: Yeah
<Bjwebb> thats interesting
<rbs-tito> Bjwebb: Makes sense.
<Bjwebb> hmmm
<Bjwebb> i dunno
<Bjwebb> if they block firefox betas, they ought to block windows users too
<rbs-tito> Ha!
<Bjwebb> and couldn't you get around it with a user agent switcher anyway?
<rbs-tito> Most likely, but on your head be it. It's only your details you might risk, your risk, your loss.
<Bjwebb> yeah
<Bjwebb> but, has anyone ever successfully exploited something in a firefox beta? especially one that is running on top of linux?
<rbs-tito> I'm not sure, Firefox has had it's holes, the difference is in OSS the fixes come within hours. In Internet Explorer they come in months, if at all.
<Bjwebb> yeah
<Bjwebb> anyway, cya
<\u2665> can anyone get the nvidia drivers to work?
<Mark_M> What card to you have u2665?
<\u2665> nvidia 9300
<\u2665> err, 7300
<Mark_M> I have an older 5200 ultra
<Mark_M> So the nVidia drivers don't work?
<\u2665> well, I've been hacking around with my xorg.conf for a while
<\u2665> and nothing seems to work...
<Zambezi> rbs-tito: Works fine for me to login. :-)
<Mark_M> I am using version 100.14.19 but I am still on Gutsy
<theAtom> \u2665, ill try
<Mark_M> The live CD drivers work but they aren't the optimized nVidia ones
<crasher52008> ok I have been using ubuntu for 8 months
<\u2665> nvidia-glx-new loads
<\u2665> but doesn't give me glx
<crasher52008> I had no problems with Feisty
 * \u2665 agrees
<\u2665> and then gutsy came along...
<crasher52008> but ever since Gutsy I have problems with my HDD
<rbs-tito> Zambezi: Natwest UK?
<Mark_M> I have no problems with Gutsy
<crasher52008> that is why I was hoping that Hardy will solve those
<Mark_M> I am thinking about jumping into Hardy today because of my webcam not working in Gutsy
<Mark_M> It works in Hardy and Feisty but not in Gutsy
<\u2665> I might just download the nvidia binary installer
<rbs-tito> Zambezi: " The Internet browser you are using is not supported by online banking. Use the link below to see the complete list of browsers we support.
<rbs-tito> "
<bjwebb> im back :D
<rbs-tito> Hello
<Mark_M> I had success with the nVidia installer in Feisty
<\u2665> Mark_M: the gutsy kernel triple faults about every half hour for me
<Mark_M> Didn't need it in Gutsy...it installed natively
<Mark_M> I have version 100.14.19 running nicely in Gutsy
<crasher52008> I run the installation in sage graphics mode but I get this bug : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wireless-tools/+bug/188282
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188282 in wireless-tools "hardy install alpha4 loops: broadcom: no firmware file" [Undecided,New]
<crasher52008> plus I can't start X to start the installation
<crasher52008> anyone wants to help?
<rbs-tito> crasher52008: Comment on the bug report saying you can confirm it. If it's a bug then you likely won't be able to get around it until it's fixed
<bjwebb> hmmm
<bjwebb> is there much chance that the hardy install will fry my partitions?
<bjwebb> and would you recommed alpha4 or nightly?
<rsk> nightly
<rbs-tito> bjwebb: It didn't fry mine, an I joined at alpha2
<bjwebb> okay
<ethana2> btw, is the open office hyphenation conflict gone yet?
<rsk> nope ethana2
<ethana2> drat
<ethana2> i have abiword....
<Mark_M> I just checked the box for gutsy-proposed in update-manager
<ethana2> will it go away if i just remove openoffice?
<Mark_M> Should I take the plunge?
<bjwebb> that reminds me, is OO.o in ubuntu going to have OOXML (Obviously Obfuscated XML) support before OO.o 3?
<ethana2> Mark_M: that's not hardy i don't think
<ethana2> eeeewww
<ethana2> microsoft has no right to make standards until they abide by them
<ethana2> i will not use ooxml, period
<rbs-tito> Mark_M: Gutsy proposed is different to Hardy
<ethana2> until Office supports .odt..  then I'll use .odt anyway
<crasher52008> ok, I have problem with X ... it says Fatal server error: no screens found waiting for X server to being accepting connections giving up. xinit:Connection reset by peer (errno 104): unable to connect to X server xinit: No such provess (errno 3): Server error
<bjwebb> ethana2: hooray to that!
<Mark_M> I guess you are right
<rbs-tito> I use ODT for works in progress and PDF for finished documents
<bjwebb> rbs-tito: yeah, makes sense
<Mark_M> I forget how to activate the hardy repository
<ethana2> .pdf confuses me..
<crasher52008> i just can't set it up correctly i guess
<bjwebb> ?
<ethana2> i don't know whether its an open standard or an adobe proprietary thing
<heret1c> crasher52008> have u tried using an old xorg.conf?
<bjwebb> i think its an open standard
<bjwebb> isn't it?
<rbs-tito> heret1c: Is that a good idea? Considering the big upgrade to Xorg
<ethana2> bjwebb: perhaps...
<crasher52008> i am installing Hardy right now, i don't have an old xorg.conf :(
<rbs-tito> heret1c: My xorg.conf looks nothing like my pre 7.3 xorg.conf
<Mark_M> What is the best way to install Hardy?
<ethana2> it'd be great to have an online xorg.conf generator
<bjwebb> :S, download from cdimage.ubuntu.com is slow
<rbs-tito> Mark_M: sudo update-manager -d
<heret1c> rbs> no harm trying. worked for me once.
<ethana2> you pass it your lspci and /proc/bus/input or whatever, and how many seats you want..
<Mark_M> thanks rbs-tito
<Mark_M> backup a few things first
<rbs-tito> heret1c: I wouldn't say there is no harm in randomly messing about with xorg.conf. I remember a while back someone made a video to change the frequencies in xorg.conf in order to set a CRT monitor on fire!!
<Mark_M> like xorg.conf
<heret1c> (assuming the original is backed up, of course)
<bjwebb> are there any cdimage.ubuntu.com mirrors?
<rbs-tito> bjwebb: Virgin media has one
<ethana2> rbs-tito: that's hilarious
<rbs-tito> bjwebb: http://ubuntu.virginmedia.com/releases/
<heret1c> rbs-tito> apparently, his former xorg.cong didn't turn his monitor to ashes. hence: ... :-)
<theAtom> im upgrading to Hardy now :)  once I do that, can I just keep upgrading it till final realease comes out?
<rbs-tito> heret1c: Haha
<theAtom> or do I then need to remove it and install from scratch?
<bjwebb> hmmm, no daily
<theAtom> bjwebb, u talk to me?
<rbs-tito> theAtom: Theoretically, unless one of the development builds breaks the update-manager, then you will need to doo it from scratch
<theAtom> rbs-tito, ah ok, gotcha
<bjwebb> theAtom: nah
<bjwebb> rbs-tito: do mirror of the daily builds
<rbs-tito> bjwebb: Oh, I'm not sure, is the main server not going fast?/
<theAtom> rbs-tito, but if all goes well, then I can just keep upgrading and when final hardy comes out, ill already be running it, is that right?
<bjwebb> rbs-tito: 50K/s
<rbs-tito> Well, you'll end up doing an dist-upgrade about 4 or 5 times before then
<rbs-tito> bjwebb: Oh :s
<theAtom> rbs-tito, im not worried. I bought Acronis Trueimage, and have already backed up Ubuntu. So I can restore it if anything goes wrong with Hardy upgrade :)
<underwatercow> is there a way to tell ufw to block icmp requests?
<Mark_M> I thought that I would just keep updating the pre-release until it becomes released
<bjwebb> rbs-tito: hmm i was seeding torrents
<bjwebb> and i stopped them, and it shot uup
<rbs-tito> underwatercow: If you know the method for iptables, use that. I'm not used to ufw yet!
<underwatercow> rbs-tito: I'm not real familiar with iptables, but I guess now's a good a time as any to learn, right? ;-D
<rbs-tito> bjwebb: Maybe your ISP is anti-torrent, most are in the UK
<bjwebb> yeah
<ethana2> encrypt everything
<rbs-tito> underwatercow: If you are learning from scratch, ufw is easier to learn, I'm just set in my ways. Firestarter is a nice graphical utility though
<ethana2> 'that's not a torrent, I'm just using skype with 273 people'
<underwatercow> rbs-tito: yeah... I've used that for a while... shouldn't iptables-save print my rules?
<crasher52008> download utorrent.com and force encryption
<crasher52008> :)
<crasher52008> promise it will work :)
<rbs-tito> underwatercow: It dumps it to stdout
<underwatercow> rbs-tito: when I type it, I get nothing
<rbs-tito> underwatercow: iptables-save > iptables.txt
<Ayabara> should one think that Hardy would have better support the hardware in my relatively new Dell XPS M1530 than Gutsy has?
<rbs-tito> underwatercow: Do you have any rules
<Mark_M> If I update to alpha 4 can't I just keep updating through the betas until the RTM version?
<underwatercow> rbs-tito: Firestarter shows rules, but I'm not real familiar with iptables as I said
<nrp> Ayabara: yes
<rbs-tito> Ayabara: Dell have a good track record of helping new releases work with their machines
<Ayabara> nrp, ok. I have issues with webcam and sound card, so I thought maybe I'd upgrade to hardy now
<Ayabara> rbs-tito, sounds good
<rbs-tito> underwatercow: sudo iptables > iptables.txt
<Mark_M> Ayabara, my webcam issues are why I am thinking about upgrading
<rbs-tito> underwatercow: then cat iptables.txt
<Mark_M> I just don't want to have to reinstall the complete distribution later unless I can do it over the top
<underwatercow> rbs-tito: Ah, yes... forgot I needed to sudo it... there's a lot of stuff...
<rbs-tito> Mine's tiny
<rbs-tito> Two rules
<underwatercow> rbs-tito: when you type "sudo iptables-save" you only have two rules?
<Ayabara> Mark_M, ok. someone says we can't keep apt'ing our way thru the alphas and betas?
<rbs-tito> underwatercow: Yeah, I use a hardware firewall
<underwatercow> rbs-tito: Well, my router has a firewall too... but when I look at my iptables rules, there's like, 20-30 lines...
<Mark_M> Ayabara, are you saying that we can't go from alpha 4 to beta 1-3, then the release?
<rbs-tito> underwatercow: Did you make them yourself? Or do you use a load of software making it's own rules
<underwatercow> rbs-tito: I've tried both ufw and firestarter now... not sure if they are both adding stuff in or what...
<Ayabara> Mark_M, no no. I just thought that was what you meant on your msg 22:48 :-)
<underwatercow> rbs-tito: all I really need is two ports open and then icmp disabled with the exception of pong
<rbs-tito> Well, if it works I wouldn't worry about it
<Mark_M> Ayabara, ok.  I have always stuck with the released versions
<Mark_M> My update experience is with Unix System V from the command line
<underwatercow> rbs-tito: I don't like having a lot of rules in there that I didn't add... lol
<Ayabara> Mark_M, ok. I used Gutsy from .. Beta1 or something, and it worked out well then at least :-)
<Mark_M> I am still getting use to the apt stuff and how it works
<Ayabara> :-)
<Mark_M> then it is time for me to type update-manager -d
<Ayabara> Mark_M, I'll join you. (for some reason I think about the final scene in Thelma and Louise)
<underwatercow> rbs-tito: is there an easy way to clear all the rules I have?
<Mark_M> I never watched it, but I think the final scene ends tragically right?
<rbs-tito> underwatercow: Do it in firestarter
<Mark_M> I have yet to click on "Upgrade" Ayabara
<Mark_M> ...and away we go!
<Ayabara> Mark_M, the two women hold hands and drive their car off a cliff :-)
<Mark_M> Thought it was something like that since I saw the Simpson's version
<Mark_M> Now I did it.
<Ayabara> Mark_M, ahh. I saw that one too, upgrade running here as well now :-)
<Mark_M> I forgot to back up my repos file, but it says that it will just disable them
<Mark_M> Ayabara, I feel more comfortable with this upgrade than a Windows update where you never know what will  happen
<theAtom> rbs-tito, so u want me to report any bugs to you direct?
<rbs-tito> theAtom: No, report them at launchpad
<Mark_M> Ayabara, now I just sit back and let it suck down 1 GB of data
<theAtom> !launchpad
<ubotu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<jak3> Mark_M: with one update in 7.10 all wxwidgets and java apps stopped working like VLC...
<jak3> http://www.digg.com/linux_unix/Ubuntu_update_break_java_wxwidgets_and_wxpython_application
<jak3> so you never know what will happen with ubuntu update too
<theAtom> rbs-tito, once upgrade is done, waht do I do after its rebooted?
<Mark_M> Thanks jak3, but I never had that problem with Gutsy
<rbs-tito> theAtom: Log in
<theAtom> rbs-tito, how do I then keep download updates to it?
<theAtom> rbs-tito, after I login :P lol
<rbs-tito> theAtom: Like in Gutsy, the update icon appears in the notifcation area
<Mark_M> At least if VLC or Miro doesn't work, I'll have an idea why?
<theAtom> rbs-tito, excellent, easy as abc
<theAtom> rbs-tito, I dont need to change servers?
<Mark_M> For some reason Gutsy broke many things that worked well with Feisty
<rbs-tito> theAtom: Updates alter your apt sources for you
<Mark_M> How's the update toing Ayabara
<theAtom> rbs-tito, I dont need to change servers in sources.list?
<rbs-tito> theAtom: They are changed automatically
<theAtom> rbs-tito, wow, you guys thought of everyhing :)
<Ayabara> Mark_M, 10 minutes remaining :-)
<Mark_M> I have about 31 minutes remaining
<theAtom> rbs-tito, I dont understand why you guys arent all millionares. you a lot smarter than MS guys :P
<Mark_M> It is going slow for some reason
<Ayabara> Mark_M, ok. I get ~750kbps
<Mark_M> I'm at half that for the moment
<Mark_M> I should register with this irc server to send private messages
<theAtom> Mark_M, rivate messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register!
<Mark_M> I know theAtom which is why I am trying to figure out the command to register my nic
<Mark_M> nick that is
<rbs-tito>  /nickserv register password
<Mark_M> thanks rbs-tito
<Mark_M> I don't use IRC that much anymore so I don't remember all of the esoteric commands
<theAtom> Mark_M, I found the command
<theAtom> damn rbs-tito beat me to it :P i looked for nothing
<Mark_M> thanks theAtom
<theAtom> :-)
<theAtom> mu upgrade is 80% done
<theAtom> it had to dl 900MB
<theAtom> my upgrade is 80% done
<theAtom> wish I could remember how I installed Grub on my external HDD :P
<Mark_M> How's it going theAtom and Ayabara?
<theAtom> at 90% :)
<Mark_M> It seems that all of my nicks are alreay registered
<theAtom> 8mins to go
<Mark_M> I have about 10 minutes
<theAtom> then I hope it reboots ok :P
<Mark_M> me too
<theAtom> if not, then ill restore 7.10 using Acronis Trueimage :)
<theAtom> i couldnt live without my Acronis Trueimage
<theAtom> its helped me a lot
<Mark_M> Hopefully my nickserv messages that failed wern't broadcast through here
<theAtom> Mark_M, is saw them
<theAtom> I saw them
<Mark_M> I should have bought a copy and made an image
<theAtom> Mark_M, yeah best thing I ever bought
<Mark_M> What did you see theAtom?
<theAtom> acronis trueimage is awesome
<Mark_M> I heard that it had great reviews
<theAtom> Mark_M, no i didntsee ;) just teasing
<Mark_M> and works well
<Mark_M> Oh.  I attempted to send you some private messages
<theAtom> Mark_M, it never let me down.  and new version out.  I bought Trueimage 11.0
<Mark_M> but it seems that all of my nicks are already registered
<Mark_M> works on Windows and Linux
<theAtom> yes
<theAtom> works on anything
<theAtom> ext3, NTSF, etc etc
<Mark_M> even images hidden by Dell and others
<Mark_M> partitions that is
<theAtom> and i created a hidden partition where i can press F11 to load it
<theAtom> Dell uses Acronis to create those hidden partitions I believe, because I created my own hidden rescue partition
<theAtom> Acronis Trueimage does it all
<Mark_M> I think they use Norton Ghost
<theAtom> ol
<theAtom> ok
<theAtom> not sure
<Mark_M> my hidden partition comes up as Norton Ghost
<theAtom> ok
<Mark_M> Ayabara must have rebooted
<Mark_M> my connection has slowed considerably
<theAtom> i created my own and its already helped me many times :)
<Mark_M> Now I have about 15 minutes left
<theAtom> mine says 5mins
<theAtom> hopefully ill be right back when it reboots
<Mark_M> no I see him still listed as being in this room
<theAtom> if u dont see me, then it broke something :P
<Mark_M> channel
<Mark_M> same here
<theAtom> and ill have to restore from trueimage
<theAtom> brb
<Mark_M> and I'll be rebuilding the partition from scratch
<Mark_M> Good Luck theAtom
<theAtom> ditto
<Mark_M> thx
<ethana2> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4339831&postcount=4
<ethana2> for the open office hyphenation thing
<Andre_Gondim> ethana2,  try this http://en.andregondim.eti.br/?p=11
<ethana2> i tried the thing from my link
<ethana2> worked great
<ethana2> same thing
<underwatercow> has anyone else had a problem with the numpad random moving the mouse instead of numbers?
<underwatercow> randomly*
<ethana2> do you have cursor keys on?
<underwatercow> it turns on randomly
<ethana2> hmm, nope..
<underwatercow> I have had to turn mouse keys off like... 3-4 times now
<underwatercow> and now it's reversed so it thinks numlock is on when the light is off
<doofy`> after i upgraded to HH my ntfs partition /dev/hda1 is inaccesible and unmountable. any ideas?
<alexrudd0> did anyone else run into that nasty oo.org hyphenation upgrade problem?
<ethana2> yes
<ethana2> and i pasted a link to the fix
<ethana2> here...
<ethana2> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4339831&postcount=4
<ethana2> i love how it's two lines of text
<ethana2> 'I have cancer'  'pop these two pills and call me in 30 minutes'
<alexrudd0> ethana: yeah, I fixed it
<ethana2> it's a well known bug, so the fix should come soon
<ethana2> like, in the repos
<alexrudd0> ethana2: just wanted to see how widespread it was
<ethana2> very
<ethana2> everyone with openoffice on hardy
<ethana2> ohh, wait, are you saying that you're the person who packaged the fix?
<alexrudd0> no
<alexrudd0> I wish
<ethana2> ^_^
<Ayabara> well, this did not work out the way I planned :-). After the update manager finished and restarted, Ubuntu tries to startup for a long time, before it takes me to some initramfs/busybox stuff. This is my cry for help ;-)
<alexrudd0> Ayabara: I know what you mean - I had lots of blank boots.
<alexrudd0> Ababra - what does menu.list look like?
<alexrudd0> *ugh, I suck at spelling names
<Ayabara> alexrudd0, how do I find out? can I move around to find out?
<alexrudd0> move around?
<Ayabara> alexrudd0, bad sentence :-)
<alexrudd0> less /boot/grub/menu.list in terminal
<alexrudd0> for me hardy had added a few options to the kernel line
<alexrudd0> namely "vga=xx" and "quiet"
<alexrudd0> I think the vga one screwed me up, and quiet just sucks in general
<Ayabara> alexrudd0, I'm only on the busybox prompt, and can apparently not reach /boot from there
<Ayabara> should I do a livecd boot to find out?
<crimsun_> Ayabara: choose the older gutsy kernel, boot into it, and regenerate the initramfs for hardy's kernel.
<heret1c> raof :-)
<crimsun_> Ayabara: unless you use crypt for your root fs - that's a known issue.
<setuid> Noticed that GNOME font changes are completely ignored in Hardy. I've searched the BTS, but nothing comes up for that.
<alexrudd0> ugh, I don't know what to do w/ busybox.    You can also figure out the boot parameters by pressing "e" during grub to edit them
<Ayabara> crimsun_, on my way. I don't crypt my rootfs
<setuid> Anyone know if this is known/reported/fixable?
<crimsun_> setuid: more precisely, please?
<Ayabara> alexrudd0, ok. doing what crimsun_ said know :-)
<setuid> crimsun_, I see what appears to be a FreeMono font on all window manager windows, Firefox menus, GNOME menus, Sawfish menus, etc. I changed the fonts in gnome-appearance-properties to 6pt BitstreamVeraSans, and it is ignored.
<Ayabara> crimsun_, "regenerate the initramfs". could you elaborate on that? :-)
<setuid> Changing to any font is ignored
<h3sp4wn_> I have noticed somehow my dpi is hardcoded at 96x96 (According to xdpyinfo)
<h3sp4wn_> Thats messing up my fonts
<alexrudd0> setuid: from Appearances?  I just changed the app font and it took effect instantly
<crimsun_> setuid: current hardy?  persists across logoff/login?
<setuid> crimsun_, Yes and yes
<setuid> alexrudd0, Today's package updates do not reflect that.
<setuid> As of about 1 hour ago
<ethana2> gahh, my gnome panel is unresponsive again
<setuid> I checked in gconf-editor also, and it reflects the right font, but _visually_, the fonts aren't changing
<crimsun_> setuid: namely, I can't reproduce that symptom on either hardy machine (first is dist-upgraded from breezy->..., second is a plain alpha 4 -> full-upgrade)
<setuid> crimsun_, Maybe some font db corruption
<crimsun_> setuid: ok, is it reproducible with a new user account?
<setuid> crimsun_, Let me quit xchat add a new user and try it
<Ayabara> what's the current kernel version in hardy?
<ethana2> z-ordering with child windows from the new gnome clock is all jacked up
<crimsun_> Ayabara: 2.6.24-8.14-generic by default.
<Ayabara> crimsun_, so than it's: "update-initramfs -uk 2.6.24-8.14-generic" to regenerate initramfs?
<alexrudd0> That was updated really recently too, IIRC.  Maybe 2-3 days ago?
<crimsun_> Ayabara: 2.6.24-8-generic
<h3sp4wn_> Anyone noticed any of this wierdness with gtk - http://rafb.net/p/Pnn8hd40.html
<Ayabara> crimsun_, kewl. now it boots, and I'm going to bed before I run into any more problems :-)
<Ayabara> thanks
<ethana2> h3sp4wn: that looks like the stuff i used to get all the time
<ethana2> when i /really/ jacked up my ubuntu install
<h3sp4wn_> I haven't done anything particularly dangerous on this one
<h3sp4wn_> (other than just install the updates)
<ethana2> is it giving you any actual trouble?
<h3sp4wn_> Well that happens for quite a number of apps
<h3sp4wn_> and gnome is hard locking pretty often
<ethana2> ah
<h3sp4wn_> I am just using wmii atm
<ethana2> my panels just crash...  i just ctrl+alt+F2 kill them and they come back happy
<h3sp4wn_> That is ok but some apps are wierd with it (amarok using 2 screens for example)
<h3sp4wn_> I end up back at gdm
<ethana2> well that's a kde app
<h3sp4wn_> yeah but wmii just uses xlib afaik
<setuid> crimsun_, I can confirm that Application font under any user, new or old, is completely ignored.
<setuid> Changing the other fonts work, however
<setuid> Document, Desktop, and so n
<setuid> *so on
<h3sp4wn_> setuid: Any idea where the 96x96 dpi is hardcoded ?
<setuid> It looks to be a 10 or 12pt font, and that's like billboard size on my 15" monitor
<setuid> h3sp4wn_, No, but you can hardcode it back in your xorg.conf
<h3sp4wn_> setuid: Not working
<h3sp4wn_> (specifying displaysize)
<h3sp4wn_> its not an even multiple to use X -dpi either
<h3sp4wn_> It is in section monitor it should go right ?
<setuid> crimsun_, Any ideas where I can reset the Application font, so it behaves like the other font choices?
 * heret1c hiccups - (Reading database ... 292535 files and directories currently installed.)
<setuid> Ok, that didn't work either
<setuid> $  xrdb -query | grep Xft
<setuid> Xft.dpi:        96
<theAtom> hello
<theAtom> it will only load 2nd kernel, not the first one
<wolverian> I'm pretty sure there should be a kernel upgrade for me; I see it on launchpad. however, apt doesn't see it in the repos. is it possible the two are out of sync, or something is wrong with my apt? it's possible I'm just seeings things. :)
<wolverian> that is, I have nvidia-glx 169.09+2.6.24.9-8.22, and I see -8.24 on launchpad.
<wolverian> (it's relevant to my interests, since it's supposed to fix an amd64 bug with libglx.so)
<Mark_Milliman> I had a USB device fail in the middle of my upgrade.  What is the best way to recover?  I have already downloaded everything via update-manager and I was installing the 1000+ packages.
<Mark_Milliman> I am half in Gutsy and Hardy
<Mark_Milliman> X11 comes up but only a little of gnome is runnings
<alexrudd0> usb device fail?  what do you mean?
<Jordan_U> Mark_Milliman, Failed upgrade?
<wolverian> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/amd64/nvidia-glx-new/169.09+2.6.24.9-8.24 this is the package on launchpad, but I don't see it in the repositories.
<Mark_Milliman> I have a flaky USB TV tuner that connects and reconnects
<Mark_Milliman> it disconnected and crashed X11
<alexrudd0> unplug it?
<Jordan_U> Mark_Milliman, During the upgrade?
<Mark_Milliman> It is now unplugged
<Mark_Milliman> yes during the upgrade Jordan_U
<wolverian> hmm, okay. http://packages.ubuntu.com only sees the -8.22 version
<wolverian> I suppose it's not my apt that is broken, then :)
<heret1c> Mark_Milliman> tried reinstalling the driver?
<Jordan_U> Mark_Milliman, I believe you should be able to simply "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<Mark_Milliman> Forget the driver
<Mark_Milliman> I could care less about the stupid TV tuner
<Mark_Milliman> aaah dpkg --configure -a!!!
<Mark_Milliman> thanks Jordan_U
<wolverian> Mark_Milliman, could or couldn't? :)
<Jordan_U> Mark_Milliman, That may not do some post upgrade clean up but should leave you in a pretty good state at lease
<setuid> So far, other than fonts and hald being broken, everything works great
<Jordan_U> *least
<Jordan_U> Mark_Milliman, Wait
<Mark_Milliman> Forget the TV tuner wolverian
<wolverian> so, has anyone else noticed no upgrades arriving in the past ~15 hours?
<Mark_Milliman> It is off the system
<wolverian> Mark_Milliman, I'm just remarking on your english, sorry.
<Mark_Milliman> What Jordan_U?
<Jordan_U> Mark_Milliman, You may have some problems with an open-office package that is currently broken
<Mark_Milliman> sorry
<Mark_Milliman> I am typing fast
<Mark_Milliman> and not thinking because I am fustrated
<theAtom> im back to 7.10 :)
<theAtom> frystrated about?
<Mark_Milliman> I wish I had an old image the Atom
<theAtom> life is too short to get frustrated
<Mark_Milliman> I'll worry about Open Office later
<theAtom> Mark_Milliman, I bought Acronis TrueImage
<Mark_Milliman> I just want to get the system running again
<theAtom> in 2mins im up and running again
<Mark_Milliman> all was going well until that happen
<Mark_Milliman> I know theAtom
<Jordan_U> Mark_Milliman, I guess there is no way to avoid it if you do so you might as well just go ahead and --configure -a
<setuid> hrm, I wonder if there's something wrong with the theme manager... maybe that's why fonts are a mess
<theAtom> Mark_Milliman, thats why I never do anything until I backup an image with Acronis Trueimage
<theAtom> Mark_Milliman, its a good investment, buy it
<theAtom> Mark_Milliman, what happened anyway?
<Jordan_U> Mark_Milliman, But IMHO update-manager should not depend on its GUI front end such that it leaves you in a bad state if you lose X
<theAtom> Jordan_U, place a report
<Jordan_U> theAtom, I think I will
<Mark_Milliman> seeing many python updates failing
<theAtom> Jordan_U, you need to tell the proper people feedback like that, not us :P
<Jordan_U> theAtom, I know :)
<theAtom> Jordan_U, good for u, tell them
<theAtom> :-)
<setuid> Ok, confirmed... gnome-panel ignores theme changes in Hardy
<ethana2> it'd be great if the new clock would do the time zone math for me instead of just giving me the offset for multiple locations, by the way
<ethana2> i have three locations to keep track of, being my home town, current location, and GMT
<Jordan_U> Mark_Milliman, Failing in what way?
<theAtom> anyway, im back to 7.10.  upgarding to 8.04 broke my system.  thank goodness for Acronis Trueimage, because it only took me 2mins to get back to working Ubuntu 7.10 :)
<Mark_Milliman> I must say that I like the GUI better because I know what is going on
<Mark_Milliman> Jordan_U, packages seem to be installing
<theAtom> Mark_Milliman, go here:  acronis.com :)
<setuid> Looks like the latest GNOME has removed more useful features
<Jordan_U> Mark_Milliman, I usually prefer CLI apps for the same reason :)
<setuid> I swear, at this rate, GNOME will be 1 button in a year
<alexrudd0> such as?
<Jordan_U> setuid, But it will be one 'sanely defaulted' button :)
<Mark_Milliman> Some dependancies are failing around Python
<Mark_Milliman> I assume that I can clean up any problems once the system is up and running
<heret1c> Mark_Milliman> same here.
<theAtom> Mark_Milliman, it wont load?
<Mark_Milliman> Still updating packages theAtom
<theAtom> why doesnt ubuntu load for u?
<theAtom> ah ok
<theAtom> well mine woildnt boot
<theAtom> i had to chose older kernel
<theAtom> then it booted with many error reports
<Mark_Milliman> theAtom, I had a flaky device crash in the middle of my upgrade
<theAtom> broken
<Mark_Milliman> I am still updating
<theAtom> so I restored my 7.10 image
<Mark_Milliman> even after the crash my system came up
<theAtom> ill wait till April :)
<Mark_Milliman> with the old kernel
<theAtom> im not in a hurry
<theAtom> all the best Mark_Milliman
<theAtom> see u
<theAtom> Jordan_U, see u
<Mark_Milliman> thanks theAtom and to you
<theAtom> ty :-)
<Mark_Milliman> looks like a am still rebuilding the scrollkeeper database
<setuid> I just wish they'd stop fscking with fonts... I *HATE* these 10-point billboard sized fonts
<setuid> Where are the GNOME "Application" font preferences stored? Perhaps there was some upgrade corruption?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. I thouhg 10 point would be tiny.. but billboard would be large...
<setuid> Latest gnome-panel seems to have limited the minimum height to 25 pixels now...
<setuid> Dr_Willis I use 6pt fonts, generally
<Jordan_U> setuid, Perhaps you need to change your DPI settings
<Dr_Willis> updating now.  lets see...200+ updates
<setuid> Jordan_U I tried 96 all the way to 120, they're identical
<Dr_Willis> setting my panels to 36 pixles high. :) just to test
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. some issue with openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us_2.3-5_all.deb (--unpack): trying to overwrite `/usr/share/myspell/dicts/hyph_en_US.dic', which is also in package openoffice.org-hyphenation
<setuid> Ok, looks like 75 dpi is what the latest GNOME requires, but the previous version worked fine with 96
<void^> the oo.o issue seems to be problem-of-the-day
<setuid>  dpkg -P openoffice.org-hyphenation
<setuid> Problem solved :D
<Dr_Willis> lets try that one.. :)  been trying to remove that package and its been cussing at me.
<setuid> Worked for me
<Dr_Willis> nope. dident like that either.
<setuid> What error?
<Dr_Willis> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us_2.3-5_all.deb (--unpack):
<Dr_Willis>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/myspell/dicts/hyph_en_US.dic', which is also in package openoffice.org-hyphenation
<Dr_Willis> dpkg: dependency problems prevent removal of openoffice.org-hyphenation:
<Dr_Willis> im getting my error messages goofed up. :) let me clear my terminal and try again
<Dr_Willis> sudo  dpkg -P openoffice.org-hyphenation
<Dr_Willis> gives...
<Dr_Willis> dpkg: error processing openoffice.org-hyphenation (--purge):
<Dr_Willis>  dependency problems - not removing
<setuid> What does 'iU' mean again with dpkg?
<rsk> install = i
<rsk> U dunno...
<setuid> "Unpacked"?
<setuid> 1,498 packages are on my system in that state...
<setuid> They all work, but they're in that state
<crimsun_> setuid: ~/.gconf/desktop/gnome/interface/%gconf.xml
<crimsun_> setuid: also, ~/.gconf/apps/nautilus/preferences/%gconf.xml and ~/.gconf/apps/metacity/general/%gconf.xml
<setuid> crimsun_ Right, that all looks right
<setuid> I don't do metacity, but I'll keep looking
<setuid> Seems those values are ignored
<crimsun_> setuid: is the ubuntu-desktop meta installed?
<setuid> The %gconf.xml files are correct, gconf must be ignoring them
<setuid> crimsun_ No, that package is broken
<crimsun_> well, is gnome-settings-daemon being invoked properly?
<setuid> http://rafb.net/p/IQOMut75.html
<setuid> gnome-settings-daemon is running, apparently with no args
<setuid> desrod    9356  0.0  0.2  18356  5612 ?        S    18:45   0:00          \_ gnome-settings-daemon
<crimsun_> good.
<setuid> Is it supposed to run with args?
<crimsun_> now, why is ubuntu-desktop broken?
<crimsun_> no.
<crimsun_> i.e., presuming your sources.list(5) is configured properly for hardy with a current apt cache and {full,dist}-upgrade has been issued, where is aptitude hitching?
<setuid> I don't use aptitiude
<setuid> I use apt-get/apt-file/dpkg
#ubuntu+1 2008-02-17
<crimsun_> so where does "apt-get dist-upgrade" hitch?
<setuid> My upgrade worked, except the oo-hyphenation package, but I don't need/use that... what would this ubuntu-desktop metapackage do for me that my current install isn't doing?
<crimsun_> it should ensure that any necessary packages are in place for dist-upgrades.
<setuid>   language-support-writing-en: Depends: openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us but it is not installed
<setuid> That's where it bitches
<setuid> Let me try aptitude
<crimsun_> right, you don't need either of those satisfied for ubuntu-desktop to remain installed
<crimsun_> i.e., they aren't here.
<Dr_Willis> I used synaptic just now and purged that package and  it also removed a few otehrs..  then it let me upgrade
<setuid> If Evolution has humongous fonts, I'm going to format this fscker and install FreeBSD on it. :(
<setuid> Things like fonts, should not change during package upgrades
<Dr_Willis> I would think its the default X settings that are getting changed.
<setuid> But why is that affecting GNOME itself? Some GNOME apps seem to respect theme changes, others do not.
<Dr_Willis> but i just upgraded.. now itw wanting me to reboot.. so will see what happends in a few min.
<Dr_Willis> Yep. some gnome apps seem to  be a little smarter then others.
<setuid> "smarter", riiiiiiight.
<crimsun_> setuid: it's foolhardy to blame brokenness on a known-broken development branch...
<setuid> crimsun_ Nah, I'm just angry because fonts is one thing I need NOT to be screwed with.
<setuid> I can deal with crashing packages, but if every font is 10/12/14/etc. size, it renders everything useless.
<Mark_Milliman> After my crash I ran sudo dpkg --configure -a but some of the packages still didn't install
<Mark_Milliman> hal and several python packages for instance
<Mark_Milliman> How do I recover from here?
<h3sp4wn_> What is broken
<h3sp4wn_> 3
<Mark_Milliman> I just had a blast of messages
<Mark_Milliman> how do I remove a package
<Mark_Milliman> hal and a bunch of other packages depend on policykit but I can't seem to install it with dpkg
<hansin> Does anyone know how the xserver in 8.104 works?  I see there really isn't an xork.conf file like I usually know.  I have heard the new xserver does a lot of auto-configuration.  Can I override some of this in the basic xorg.conf file?  Thanks.
<Mark_Milliman> apt-get says that it is already installed
<RAOF> hansin: Yes.  The new X still uses xorg.conf if you want it to, but it doesn't need one.
<hansin> RAOF: Thanks.  So can I override just sections, say I want to disable my laptop touchpad accepting an 'knock' on the pad as a mouse click?  I think I need to create a custom input device section.  The rest would still auto-cofig?
<RAOF> hansin: Yup.
<hansin> How do
<hansin> Sorry, how do I know what driver it auto-cofiged to (I used to check to xorg.conf file)?  Just check output of lsmod?
<crimsun_> no, /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<hansin> crimsun_: Thanks.  Just learning new ways to do things in X.  Lot to check out in that file...
<setuid> Anyone have HAL working in Hardy?
<crimsun_> setuid: err, what specifically?  It WFM AFAICT.
<setuid> crimsun_ When I start my X session, I get this error that HAL is not functioning
<setuid> Let me get the exact error
<h3sp4wn_> *happy* dpi is right again (but the edid is actually correct for this laptop so having to disable it seems a little strange
<Mark_Milliman> HAL needs to work
<Mark_Milliman> it isn't working for me either because I had a crash during my upgrade
<setuid> Internal error
<setuid> failed to initialize HAL!
<setuid> That's what I get starting GNOME, and a blank panel. If I kill gnome-panel, it restarts properly with all gadgets.
<crimsun_> hmm.  These symptoms are pointing to one or more of 1) screwed gnome-session config, 2) half-baked full-upgrade
<setuid> Right
<setuid> aptitude -f install isn't happyu
<ethana2> setuid: i kill my gnome panel often too
<ethana2> ctrl+alt+f2 login sudo killall gnome-panel ctrl+alt+f7 and it's all good for a while
<setuid> just killall gnome-panel from any terminal works fine
<setuid> crimsun_ doing an aptitude install ubuntu-desktop now
<Mark_Milliman> I had an upgrade crash in the middle after all packages were downloaded.  I ran dpkg --configure -a but several packages were not installed
<Mark_Milliman> How do I recover.  I have 3 broken packages that I cannot remove or reinstall
<setuid> dpkg -P them
<Mark_Milliman> list them all by name?
<h3sp4wn_> If you cannot remove them you may need the remove reinst req switch have a look at --force-help
<h3sp4wn_> or you can just pipe dpkg -C | xargs sudo dpkg -P (or something like that - that is untested)
<Mark_Milliman> k
<Mark_Milliman> Wouldn't it be easier to install from a live CD or would that be possible
<Mark_Milliman> I would still like to keep my previous installation
<h3sp4wn_> Look at what happens to windows even with those repair installations
<Mark_Milliman> I can't seem to get these dozen or so packages installed properly then there is an additional 306 that need installed
<thegothguy> I have ubuntu install problem anyone wanna help me
<h3sp4wn_> it ends up completely trashed
<Mark_Milliman> but this is Linux
<h3sp4wn_> Exactly so such hacks are not implimented
<h3sp4wn_> with a stable release they shouldn't exist but with a development release its almost a certaintly you will be in this situation >= 1 ce
<thegothguy> i keep crashing during ubuntu install to externa hd
<Mark_Milliman> Synaptic Package Manager runs but tells me that I have 3 broken packages hpijs gnome-applets, and hplib or something like that
<Mark_Milliman> I can't seem to remove or install them
<Mark_Milliman> update-manager will not run because I don't have the proper gnome-python packages installed yet
<Mark_Milliman> now for some reason only hplip is broken
<thegothguy> any body wanna help
<setuid> quit
<setuid> qck
<vlowther> firefox 3: absurdly large UI graphics?  wtf!
<Mark_Milliman> is there a command like way to force a system upgrade
<crimsun_> Mark_Milliman: sure.  Use apt-get/aptitude/dselect from the cli.
<Mark_Milliman> what would the command look like crimsun?
<Mark_Milliman> apt-get ???
<james_w> Mark_Milliman: aptitude full-upgrade
<Mark_Milliman> and that will upgrade to 8.04 james_w?
<james_w> if you have hardy in your sources.list and no strange apt.conf or pinning.
<Mark_Milliman> should I clean out /var/cache/apt/archives?
<Mark_Milliman> where's sources.list in /etc?
<james_w> Mark_Milliman: no need to, and /etc/apt/sources.list
<james_w> there may also be files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ which are included in to that file.
<vlowther> found it -- Bug #191791
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 191791 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox-3.0 zoomed images and webpages" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191791
<Mark_Milliman> sources looks like to have been updated to hardy
<vlowther> what a shame -- there seems to be no way to tweak things in about:config to turn off this misfeature.
<Mark_Milliman> most of the gutsy entries have been changed to hardy
<vlowther> (the way full page zoom is implemented, that is)
<Mark_Milliman> except for the third party section
<Mark_Milliman> so james_w can I attempt aptitude full-upgrade
<james_w> Mark_Milliman: yeah.
<Mark_Milliman> looks like it is going james_w
<Mark_Milliman> 300 packages to install a bunch to fix and 119 newly intsalled
<lamalex> my sudo seems to be broken
<Mark_Milliman> I'm still trying to figure out this package manager stuff
<lamalex> when I do something with sudo nothing happens, it just moves to the next line
<Mark_Milliman> never had that with System V
<Mark_Milliman> must say that I like it thought
<Mark_Milliman> though
<p-quinn> hav serious problem updating in hardy seem to be errors in repositories
<p-quinn> any one help me?
<james_w> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Dr_willis> there is some issue at this time with some Openoffice related pacakges it seems.
<Dr_willis> or so we have been discussing lately
<p-quinn> ok when i go to update in hardy there is a repository error and it lists all my repos as unasertainable
<Mark_Milliman> I'd be happy just to get 8.04 up and running
<Mark_Milliman> Open Orfice will resolve itself
<p-quinn> may i ask what the open office problem is?
<Dr_willis> somthing with the hyphernation-dictionary conflucting with some other file.
<p-quinn> thats one of those problems that will prob be fixed when the rest of the system comes together
<Mark_Milliman> So does Open Office install?
<p-quinn> yes
<Dr_willis> I normally want to remove openoffice. :) since i rarely use it.
<p-quinn> so it dosnt effect you which is good :)
<DanaG> WTF? Ctrl-scroll to zoom in Firefox is broken.
<crimsun_> err, not here
<DanaG> Oh, compiz-fusion must be grabbing it.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and the 2.6.24-8 kernel fixes essentially ALL of the scheduler issues I had had!
<DanaG> Now I can run folding@home again without bogging down the rest of the system.
<crimsun_> right, that was fixed in 25-rc1
<crimsun_> (parts of which are in 8.13
<DanaG> '25' is the version of the scheduler itself, or is it the next odd-numbered kernel?
<crimsun_> 2.6.25-rc1
<crimsun_> and 2.6.24-8.13, respectively.
<DanaG> aah.  I'll look in the changelogs.  Oh, and have you had time to look any more at my audio thing?
<Mark_Milliman> crimsun I ran the aptitude full-upgrade and it downloaded several packages but crashed while preparing to replace gnome-applets-data
<crimsun_> DanaG: unfortunately, no.  Travelling ATM.
<Mark_Milliman> it doesn't look like python is instlled correctly
<DanaG> Aah.
<crimsun_> Mark_Milliman: rescuable with "dpkg --configure -a && apt-get -f install"?
<Mark_Milliman> same set of errors crimsun
<DanaG> Well, wherever you happen to be traveling, have a good trip.
<Mark_Milliman> it says setting up policykit but can't access /var/run/PolicyKit no file or directory
<Mark_Milliman> then it tries to set up python-brlapi
<Mark_Milliman> can't seem to fine /var/lib/python-support/python2.5/bootconfig/__init__.py
<Mark_Milliman> is there a python package I should try to reinstall?
<crimsun_> I don't have /var/lib/python-support/python2.5/bootconfig/, even.
<DanaG> heh,     ACPI: battery: add sysfs serial number                    serial number can tell you from the imminent danger     of beeing set on fire.
<Mark_Milliman> my guess is that it is a temp file during installation
<Mark_Milliman> my install probably crashed during that part of the install
<crimsun_> you sure?  It seems to be a non-standard location for another package.
<Mark_Milliman> that's the message
<Mark_Milliman> anytime I try to reinstall anything an error installing hplip comes up
<Mark_Milliman> I can't seem to get rid of hplip
<crimsun_> it should remain installed AFAICT
<crimsun_> let me peer more closely
<crimsun_> right, it's a Recommends of the ubuntu-desktop meta.
<crimsun_> that said, you can safely remove it and reinstall it afterward
<Mark_Milliman> I can't remove it
<Mark_Milliman> I tried
<Mark_Milliman> it remains broken
<crimsun_> what's the error?
<james_w> Mark_Milliman: it would be a lot easier to give you concrete advice if you put the errors on a pastebin.
<Mark_Milliman> yes james
<Mark_Milliman> subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<Mark_Milliman> instead of Unknown command
<DanaG> YAY:     ACPI: video: Rationalise ACPI backlight implementation          The sysfs backlight class provides no mechanism for querying the     acceptable brightness for a backlight. The ACPI spec states that values     are only valid if they are reported as available by the firmware. Since     we can't provide that information to userspace, instead collapse the     range to the number of actual values that can be set.          http://bu
<Mark_Milliman> Preparing to replace hplip 2.7.12-0ubuntu2~gutsy1 (using .../hplip_2.8.2-0ubuntu1_i386.deb)....
<Mark_Milliman> Traceback (most recent call last):
<Mark_Milliman> File "/usr/sbin/update-python-modules", line 348, in <module> post_change_stuff(py)
<Mark_Milliman> File "/usr/sbin/update-python-modules", line 224, in post_change_stuff file(initfile, "w").close()
<Mark_Milliman> IOError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/var/lib/python-support/python2.5/bootconfig/__init__.py'
<Mark_Milliman> dpkg: warning - old pre-removal script returned error exist status 1
<Mark_Milliman> and it keeps going
<Mark_Milliman> If this is hopeless, I'm ready to blow it away and reinstall on the partition from the liveCD
<crimsun_> oh man.
<crimsun_> that backport looks suspicious
<Mark_Milliman> funny thing is that I am running on the new kernel with X
<Mark_Milliman> just most things don't work
<crimsun_> so.  You /can/ fix^Wkludge around that, but I do /not/ recommend it.
<crimsun_> first, dpkg -P --force-depends python-support hplip
<Mark_Milliman> so the best thing is to blow away the partition and install the latest alpha
<crimsun_> then continue.
<Mark_Milliman> I just hate reconfiguring my mouse, banshee, firefox, samba, and everything else
<crimsun_> ugh, this brings up the contentious point of having update-manager disable -backports if it doesn't already.
<Mark_Milliman> I guess I'll reinstall from the latest nightly
<Mark_Milliman> at least I can copy my home directory to an NTFS for good keeping
<Mark_Milliman> It is probably a good idea to clean up the install anyway
<Mark_Milliman> I probably have quite a mess
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/121833
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121833 in linux-source-2.6.22 "LCD backlight turns off when between discrete levels, both from hotkeys and from dim-on-idle." [Low,Incomplete]
<DanaG> There's my brightness bug.
<DanaG> Oh, and hint for not having to reconfigure stuff:  copy any conf files you've modified.
<Mark_Milliman> I'm copying my complete $HOME directory
<Mark_Milliman> oops found some links that created a recursive copy
<hmuller> I have a dumb question, would not a better name for initrd.gz as used in Ubuntu be initramfs.gz?
<wfarr_clone> wfarr@wfarr-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get -f install
<wfarr_clone> Reading package lists... Done
<wfarr_clone> Building dependency tree
<wfarr_clone> Reading state information... Done
<wfarr_clone> Correcting dependencies... Done
<wfarr_clone> The following extra packages will be installed:
<wfarr_clone>   openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us
<wfarr_clone> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<wfarr_clone>   openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us
<wfarr_clone> 0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<wfarr_clone> 557 not fully installed or removed.
<wfarr_clone> Need to get 0B/32.5kB of archives.
<wfarr_clone> After this operation, 127kB of additional disk space will be used.
<wfarr_clone> Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y
<wfarr_clone> (Reading database ... 115765 files and directories currently installed.)
<wfarr_clone> Unpacking openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us (from .../openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us_2.3-5_all.deb) ...
<wfarr_clone> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us_2.3-5_all.deb (--unpack):
<wfarr_clone>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/myspell/dicts/hyph_en_US.dic', which is also in package openoffice.org-hyphenation
<wfarr_clone> Errors were encountered while processing:
<wfarr_clone>  /var/cache/apt/archives/openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us_2.3-5_all.deb
<wfarr_clone> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<wfarr_clone> er damn pidgin
<Dr_willis> i used synaptic and removed the  openoffice.org-hyphenation package
<wfarr_clone> Yeah, I didn't even mean to paste it in here.
<wfarr_clone> Thanks though.
<DanaG> Mark_Milliman: Don't forget any system-level .conf files you've customized.  For example, I've tweaked xorg.conf, dnsmasq.conf, 'interfaces', and many other files.
<DanaG> Another thing I'm curious about: how does the Asus Virtuoso chip differ from the CMI8788?  I had thought it'd just be a rebranded chip.
<zqwe> DanaG: hows things going with benchmarking videocards with screensavers
<zqwe> any progress?
<DanaG> Actually, I haven't found any need for myself to benchmark things.
<zqwe> lol
<cge> Has anyone here actually had any success using vinagre?
<DanaG> http://www.anandtech.com/linux/showdoc.aspx?i=2218
<DanaG> title: AnandTech: Building a Better (Linux) GPU Benchmark
<DanaG> Note that the article is from 2004, however.
<zqwe> DanaG: mmm which screensaver anandtech was useing?
<DanaG> google:  linux opengl benchmark
<zqwe> DanaG: you lost a point
<DanaG> http://dee.cz/lightsmark/
<zqwe> yeah tried that
<zqwe> in windows
<zqwe> where is linux version? hmmm
<zqwe> lets see
<DanaG> wine.
<zqwe> are you serious? well... probebly it is better than screensavers anyway... lmfao
<DanaG> PulseAudio's "Duplicate" feature is cool.  It keeps multiple devices in sync amazingly well.
<DanaG> ...and when it's on a weak wifi network (or weak card), it's rather ridiculously amusing.
<DanaG> 'Duplicate' over an unreliable network produces wacky pitch, speed, and volume changes in both devices.
<zqwe> hmmm they even was able to run 3dmark 06 in wine... amazing... still will not replace screensavers... due to heavy cost of direct3d translation calls... mmm
<DanaG> Oh yeah, also look at www.humus.ca
<DanaG> That person has some OpenGL how-to demos for Linux; some even have source code.
<cge> Could someone with an up-to-date installation try running vinagre, and see if there is a problem with keyboard focus?
<DanaG> ignorance.campus.alfred.edu ?  Where's that?
<zqwe> cge: mmm do you want to connect to me
<zqwe> whats with keyboard foxus?
<zqwe> focus
<RyanPrior> How do I use Firefox 2 now that I have Firefox 3 alpha 3 installed?
<cge> zqwe: when I'm using vinagre, keypresses aren't sent to the remote screen due to a gtk focus problem.
<cge> zqwe: ie, bug #192051
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192051 in vinagre "Vinagre keyboard not working, mouse not always visible" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192051
<zqwe> cge: i have a problems with testing that localy, 1st it is too slow, i cant enter fullscreen, and i encounter strange behaviour with mouse...
<fnordistus> every time npviewer.bill(gates) crashes
<zqwe> cge: hmm bug already confirmed with updated software, what you expect from us?..
<fnordistus> for unknow reasons, something with the programmer is wrong
<zqwe> do you use AMD64
<zqwe> and ndiswrapper
<fnordistus> yeah NvidiAMD 64
<DanaG> !info japa
<fnordistus> no wlan on this desktop
<ubotu> japa (source: japa): JACK and ALSA Perceptual Analyser. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.2.1-3ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 33 kB, installed size 136 kB
<DanaG> doesn't work with pulseaudio!  It demands mmap.
<zqwe> fnordistus: do you have a reason to use AMD64
<fnordistus> yes, i have 16GB Ram
<zqwe> :)
<fnordistus> and i don't need A20Gate or such legacy crap like bank switching introduced in i386 architecture
<Raspberry> Hey does Hardy fix the MESA / OpenGL issues that in Gutsy?
<Raspberry> My X3100 can't run any thing OpenGL related without locking the machine
<Raspberry> these issues :P https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa
<zqwe> fnordistus: bug 141613, and this happens not only in ubuntu...
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 141613 in nspluginwrapper "npviewer.bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/141613
<fnordistus> strange, a zero pointer
<zqwe> try gnash or swfdec
<zqwe> waiting for adobe to make 64-bit flash
<fnordistus> i tried gnasm even more problems
<zqwe> in 32-bit adobe flash not crashing
<zqwe> btw some workaround is flashblock, cuz it makes flash not load all files on a page at once (which was ussually reason for crash for me)
<zqwe> you may enable flash parts of page one by one
<fnordistus> those flash sux
<fnordistus> flash is evil
<zqwe> agree
<fnordistus> i could accept it if those adobe bungholes would offer the illuminati documentary papers for flash
<RyanPrior> How do I launch FIrefox 2 if I have Firefox 3 installed?
<zqwe> RyanPrior: it look like it was replaced, so you have to remove 3 and install 2
<zqwe> from what i see searching for it
<fnordistus> i cannot finish those stupid level called high gravity in supertux
<RyanPrior> zqwe: That sucks. I read somewhere that they would be installed side by side.
<zqwe> RyanPrior: yes, if you installed that manually, but you updated it, arent you
<Mark_Milliman> What sucks is that I trashed my 7.10 installation trying to upgrade to 8.04
<Mark_Milliman> I already started using ff3
<Mark_Milliman> good thing it isn't a production system
<fnordistus> yeah you have to know you use ALPHA softwrae marky mark
<fnordistus> if you need good vibrations, just use gutsy
<Mark_Milliman> I know but it fixes some pending problems that Gutsy broke
<RyanPrior> Why would a "production system" have Firefox or Hardy installed on it?
<zqwe> well if hardy is alpha, then gutsy is beta
<fnordistus> and edgy is gamma?
<zqwe> lol
<fnordistus> and dapper delta?
<Mark_Milliman> the install didn't break...a flaky usb device went in the crapper during dpkg
<Mark_Milliman> I agree that Gutsy is beta
<Mark_Milliman> or gamma
<Dr_willis> Omega
<Mark_Milliman> I found that hardy alpha 4 fixes some problems on my machine
<zqwe> totally agree
<fnordistus> yeah, some kernel issues
<Mark_Milliman> so far it appears to be a little better than Gutsy
<zqwe> same here
<Mark_Milliman> the kernel issues that I have been having are goioone
<fnordistus> 2.6.24 works a lot better
<Mark_Milliman> I'm just pissed that I have to reconfigure the machine
<regulate> not the generic kernel
<Mark_Milliman> at least I have my $HOME directory
<fnordistus> the rt kernel?
<zqwe> but i must say hardy fixed not all gutsy bugs, many remains
<fnordistus> RT is a bad hack for my opinions
<Mark_Milliman> I am sure that many remain it is an alpha after all and not all bugs were identified as candidates for this release
<regulate> i want to be able to install my own kernels in hardy
<Mark_Milliman> Maybe a clean install will work better
<zqwe> regulate: i done that
<Mark_Milliman> I hacked up V4L pretty bad
<fnordistus> yeah linux from scratch
<regulate> zqwe: which kernel
<zqwe> regulate: 2.6.24.1 from kernel.org
<regulate> zqwe: i haven't been able to install any i packaged via make-kpkg
<zqwe> custom build
<Mark_Milliman> At least this Windows machine is still running
<fnordistus> i still wait for a FruBuntu or BSDUNTU
<zqwe> regulate: i just fallowed some instruction on a web, it was my 1st time to build kernel
<zqwe> followed
<Mark_Milliman> good thing about *nix is that all of the personal settings are kept in the home directory
<fnordistus> im afraid if torvalds goes upward
<fnordistus> doomsday
<Mark_Milliman> At least I will get my FF, Miro, Banshee, and other settings back.  I just have to reinstall everything
<zqwe>  fnordistus: you mean if he will gone? in recent interview he said nothing will happen, he have some ppl to replace him
<Mark_Milliman> rebooting
<zqwe> ivan@xhost:~$ cd data && wine ../bin/win32/LightsMark2007.exe
<zqwe> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Daisuke_Ido> well that was nice
<Daisuke_Ido> i was going to recommend he go to the latest wine from the budgetdedicated repo
<Daisuke_Ido> but nooo
<Mark_Milliman> Has anyone been able to display fonts:/// in Nautalus
<Mark_Milliman> Natilus that is
<Mark_Milliman> Nautilus
<Mark_Milliman> cna't spel
<linxuz3r> yo
<linxuz3r> yo
<linxuz3r> whats new with hardy heron
<DarkMageZ> fglrx 8.02 ッ
<DarkMageZ> now with composition support for xorg server 1.4 ッ
<jscinoz> what's the current breakage?
<jscinoz> i hear alsa is still pretty messed up?
<Dr_willis> jscinoz,  some issue with  openoffice hypa-nation file.. also.. not seen anyone ask about alsa today
<jscinoz> is there anything specific about when in april its being released?
<jscinoz> ie what day :P
<Mark_Milliman> I recommend the new sound system over ALSA
<Mark_Milliman> I forgot what it is called...I am rebooting so I can't tell you just yet
<Mark_Milliman> it doesn't require so many shims
<DarkMageZ> pulseaudio?
<Mark_Milliman> pulseaudio
<Nuke_> is gnome currently broken in hardy?
<Nuke_> seems to be a conflict where libgnomekbd1 and libgnomekbd2 can't coexist, but different parts of gnome depend on one or the other
<Dr_willis> it worked for me earlier
<ethana2> "but different parts of gnome depend on one or the other"
<ethana2> that's a problem
<ethana2> they should say something like 1+
<ethana2> oh wait.......  was it a complete overhaul?
<Nuke_> huh?
<ethana2> so that's not just a dependency versioning issue..
<ethana2> neverming
<Nuke_> looks like *kbd1 is being replaced by *kbd2, but is only partially finished
<ethana2> ok
<ethana2> transition, i can deal with that
<ethana2> so exciting ^_^
 * heret1c backs
<heret1c> amazing, still online after a 5-hr snooze! :-)
 * DanaG uses PulseAudio too.
<DanaG> It's wonderful when using multiple audio devices.
 * heret1c dips hat at danag
<ethana2> i was using PA back with fiesty or gutsy
<ethana2> broke /everything/
<ethana2> Amarok is insanely resilient though ^_^
<Nuke_> ethana2: mplayer now fully supports it, and the workaround for libflash is good too
<Nuke_> so all is good here with PA
<ethana2> Yeah, now I'm /supposed/ to be using it ;)
<ethana2> it was sweet, sending music over wifi
<DanaG> I had the opposite problem with Amarok:
<DanaG> It totally BREAKS with PulseAudio.
<ethana2> hmm
<DanaG> And woe unto you if you use Global Hotkeys -- then when you hit 'pause', it entirely locks up your keyboard for 30 seconds or more.
<heret1c> Synaptics' "fix broken packages" doen'nt allways live up to the advertisinf. :-/
<zqwe> lol
<DanaG> I usually use Aptitude.
<heret1c> danag> it gives the same errors.
<RAOF> Woot! _We have 3d_.
<zqwe> next stop is 4d
<RAOF> Well, next stop is making nouveau's 3d more complete, so that more things actually run :)
<zqwe> more than glxgears?
<RAOF> And Quake3 arena.
<heret1c> danag> synaptic is without minesweeper, 'tho. 8-)
<zqwe> omg
<zqwe> you mean quake 3 running now with this driver?
<RAOF> On selected hardware, yes.  I don't have Q3A, so I can't verify, but it was demonstrated at LCA.
<zqwe> thinking about how complex video drivers are, almost unbelievable
<RAOF> You can probably see the demo, actually.  I believe the talk was titled "Bringing kittens back to life".
<ethana2> gallium is great for ridding them of complexity
<RAOF> So it seems, yes.
<ethana2> i just think its hilarious
<zqwe> well i never trusted in this project, and i still think they will not able to go far
<ethana2> because gallium will eventually unite ati, intel and nvidia drivers
<DanaG> What's Gallium?
<ethana2> they'll take up so little space in total relative to windows
<RAOF> DanaG: The new hotness.
<ethana2> ^_^
<ethana2> gallium is a framework for 3d graphics drivers
<ethana2> so instead of implementing opengl on a card
<RAOF> DanaG: The new 3d-driver framework.  Designed to be fairly close to the metal.
<ethana2> you implement gallium on the card
<ethana2> and then opengl on top of gallium
<ethana2> or you know, direct3d, if anyone wants it
<ethana2> whatever
<ethana2> it's going to make things much easier for those of us with PS3's
<ethana2> because we'll be able to get 3d before Sony opens the RSX by using the cell's SPE's
<RAOF> Indeed.  There's already a cell renderer.
<ethana2> SPU's*
<ethana2> oh there is?
<ethana2> can it do compiz yet?
<RAOF> I wouldn't imagine so.
<ethana2> oh
<ethana2> actually i like the cell better than a gpu
<ethana2> maybe ogl will work right when used by more than one app at a time ;)
<ethana2> compiz + amarok + firefox = FAIL
<ethana2> of course, this here is a radeon9200SE, but still
<RAOF> For the record, nouveau doesn't run compiz yet :)
<ethana2> aiglx...
<ethana2> by the way, will noveau use the kernel for graphical task scheduling?
<ethana2> we desperately need this, so WINE will work with compiz, and so on
<RAOF> ethana2: Wine already works with compiz.
<ethana2> it may involve massive kernel modification, though..
<ethana2> oh it does?
<RAOF> Yes.
<RAOF> It has done *forever*.
<ethana2> even with apps that use 3d?
<RAOF> Yes.
<ethana2> oh wow
<RAOF> Again, it has done forever.
<ethana2> people always say not to use them at the same time
<RAOF> That's because people are wrong.
<ethana2> ok
<heret1c> On my lowly latitude laptop, even oolite struggles, and is out of the question/unplayable with dma off.
<ethana2> oh is dma what the problem is with compiz and amarok and firefox?
<RAOF> ethana2: On the other hand, there *are* some wine bugs only exposed when run under compiz, so turning off compiz can make wine more usable.
<heret1c> ethana2> if you have a ide/ata drive.
<ethana2> oh wow i think i'm getting confused...
<ethana2> i'm thinking direct rendering, sorry
<ethana2> drm
<zqwe> hows that, wine work with compiz but native opengl linux games not?
<ethana2> wait, that's dri
<RAOF> zqwe: Native linux opengl games do, too.
<ethana2> ok, so its not just me and my pathetic card?
<heret1c> see what sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hda (if taht's toyr hd) says.
<zqwe> RAOF: i always have X freezes with compiz enabled when playing game for some time. whats why i was told here to disable compiz when playing games. do you have another resolution?
<heret1c> erk. apt(itude) still gives a raft of errors.
<RAOF> zqwe: So, driver bugs exist.  You may be hitting one of them.  But I've used compiz while playing all sorts of games.
<zqwe> what videocard you have?
<RAOF> A Geforce 7600go.
<zqwe> mine is 7900 gtx
<RAOF> That's odd.  The binary blob handles compiz much better than most open drivers.
<Amaranth> RAOF: Except of course for random lockups and flickering
<RAOF> Well, yeah.  Except for that.
<Amaranth> But I actually haven't seen either one of those for awhile
<RAOF> So, when it's *working* the nvidia blob handles compiz better :)
<zqwe> i doubt how is 7600 go is programmed better than 7900 gtx so it have no bug, driver is unified
 * DanaG hates this:
<DanaG> *blink*
<DanaG> *blink*
<DanaG> *blink*  *blink*
<Amaranth> heh
<DanaG> (i.e. the flashing screen bug.)
<Amaranth> when it starts it doesn't stop until you VT switch
<Amaranth> but i've only seen it once in the last week and that was when i was compiling and updating packages at the same time
<DanaG> I wish there were a spectrum analyzer app for PulseAudio.
<Amaranth> also, I am the most horrible maintainer in history
<ethana2> i wish there was that
<ethana2> and a voice recognition PIM module
<Amaranth> I just did an alacarte release, one year and 2 days after the last one
<ethana2> with a frontend for gdm
<ethana2> to go along side the webcam face recog PIM and thumbprint PIM things
<ethana2> ..that don't seem to exist yet but should
<Amaranth> RAOF: btw, can you test a compiz patch for me? http://dev.realistanew.com/0001-only-allow-rotate-to-faces-that-exist.patch
<RAOF> Amaranth: Oh, what wasn't finished in alacart?
<Amaranth> RAOF: just bug fixes and translation updates
<RAOF> Amaranth: At some point, yes.  Obviously not while I'm fiddling with nouveau's 3d :)
<Amaranth> and i closed all but 5 bugs in the gnome bugzilla
<RAOF> Yay!
<Amaranth> 4 of them are crashes on stuff like poll and waitpid and a gtk bug (wtf?), the other one is requesting alacarte be ported to gio instead of gnomevfs
<Amaranth> but there are no python bindings for gio
<RAOF> Which will make that port awkward :)
<Amaranth> the wtf goes with waitpid
<AtomicSpark> I've been patiently waiting for Alpha 4 to install into KVM, now it's failing to install GRUB or LILO, is this a known problem with the alt cd?
<Amaranth> ooh, and a crash on strcmp called from inside GtkAdjustment
<shirish> I'm not getting any updates, I'm on 2.6.24-9
<Amaranth> but seriously: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=474562 wtf
<ubotu> Gnome bug 474562 in general "crash in Main Menu: opening editor main menu" [Critical,Unconfirmed]
<Amaranth> oh, the crash is in select_path
<Amaranth> so pygtk bug
<zqwe> shirish: where you got it? latest is -8
<heret1c> h'm. I lack pygtk.
<shirish> zqwe: sorry, yes its 2.6.24-8 not -9
<shirish> zqwe: my thing is any idea why no updates?
<zqwe> cuz they not made yet?
<zqwe> -8 sounds like update itself
<DanaG> Well, I'm glad the -8 kernel fixed all my scheduler issues.
<shirish> can anybody see Bug 192530 and tell if its a bug or not?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192530 in sugar "[Hardy] sugar-activities is broken while installing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192530
<zqwe> shirish: well i dowloading it now
<zqwe> guess no problems
<Amaranth> RAOF: even better now: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/buglist.cgi?product=alacarte&bug_status=NEW&bug_status=REOPENED&bug_status=ASSIGNED&bug_status=UNCONFIRMED
 * Amaranth wins
<DanaG> WTF? Firefox 3.0's "restore tabs" feature fails.
<DanaG> It doesn't restore tabs if you leave the downloads or addons window open.
<Amaranth> I can now ignore that project for another 4 months, at least
<shirish> zqwe: u're not getting the virtual packages issue?
<zqwe> shirish: correct
<DanaG> ...and now Pidgin crashed.
<DanaG> Oh, and Flash on THIS:   http://www.wincustomize.com/skins.aspx?skinid=900&libid=50    page doesn
<DanaG> doens't work.
<DanaG> argh.
<shirish> zqwe: here it still shows sugar-activities still has umet dependencies
<DanaG> In fact, Firefox tries to DOWNLOAD the swf file.
<shirish> zqwe: I ran sudo aptitude update, just before it.
<zqwe> shirish: i use apt-get
<DanaG> Okay.... mplayer will play it, but Firefox insists on opening it with Totem -- but I have "MPlayer" set to play that type, through Gnome.
<DanaG> WTF?
<zqwe> Preferences->Applications in firefox
<h3sp4wn_> Why does it not just open with flash ?
<shirish> zqwe: aha, ok try installing sugar-activities
<DanaG> Well, for some reason, it won't display embedded.
<DanaG> If I go to 'page info', it shows the address, and I can copy and paste it into the address bar -- but then it opens in Totem.
<DanaG> I'd be fine with it opening in mplayer in that case, but Totem fails.  And Firefox fails for using the wrong application.
<zqwe> shirish: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<zqwe>   sugar-activities: Depends: sugar-analyze-activity but it is not installable ETC
<shirish> zqwe: right, that is the thing. Sugar gets installed but not the other packages per se.
<DanaG> Even Gnome is using the wrong program.
<DanaG> What the heck?
<h3sp4wn_> Not done anything silly like left the alternative set to totem or anything
<DanaG> Duuuuuude, if I tell it to use MPlayer, it should NOT try to open it with Totem!
<DanaG> What alternative?
<DanaG> Even gnome-open uses the wrong thing.
<Amaranth> DanaG: Right click on said file, go to properties, open with tab
<Amaranth> to set the default applcation
<DanaG> I did that.
<DanaG> And now double-clicking the file works correctly, but gnome-open does not.
<Amaranth> Also, you have to uninstall the totem-mozilla package to make firefox use the mplayer plugin
<DanaG> Well, check out those pages and notice that the "Video" tab with the SWF animation does not work.
<DanaG> Oh, and here's another random link: my brightness bug.   bug 121833
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121833 in linux-source-2.6.22 "LCD backlight turns off when between discrete levels, both from hotkeys and from dim-on-idle." [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/121833
<DanaG> I guess I should probably add the base "Linux" task/
 * Amaranth wonders why you think he could fix that
<heret1c> Anyone in the mood to analyze output from sudo apt-get -f install | sudo dpkg --configure -a ? Film at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56315/
<h3sp4wn_> I have never seen apt-get -f install ever make the situation better
<hyper___ch> no updates today?
<heret1c> h3sp4wn> it's a desperate measure. I'm at my wits' end.
<h3sp4wn_> I think gb.archive may be out of sync
<h3sp4wn_> I just got the new kernel from de.archive.ubuntu.com
<hyper___ch> there was a new kernel yesterday
<hyper___ch> Sysinfo for 'xubi': Linux 2.6.24-8-generic running KDE 3.5.8, CPU: AMDSempron2400+ at 1683 MHz (3371 bogomips), , RAM: 997/1010MB, 158 proc's, 13.53h up
<heret1c> 'lo hyper_ch
<hyper___ch> hiho heret1c
<h3sp4wn_> Are they in the process of cutting a new alpha ?
<hyper___ch> dunno :)
<ArtVandalae> Hi, can anyone confirm that his was the wallpaper pulled down in the latest hardy update: http://andregondim.eti.br/wp-content/uploads/2008/02/hardy-tela.png
<hyper___ch> but getting daily updates just  makes me feel like the do work really hard on it :)
<heret1c> hyper_ch>still have the apt* hassle. newest at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56315/
<h3sp4wn_> Try one day looking at the actual number of changed lines
<hyper___ch> heret1c: what do you need clamav for?
 * DanaG uses aptitude for dependency handling.
<DanaG> Run it with no parameters.
<heret1c> hyper_ch> made sense  at a time.
<hyper___ch> heret1c: when? if you're not operationg a mailserver I don't see any sense in using AV ^^
<heret1c> hyper_ch> guess you're right.
<hyper___ch> heret1c: well, but that's not the problem ^^
<h3sp4wn_> Even then an experienced postmaster can deal with things more efficiently than a program
<hyper___ch> apt-get autoremove does work?
<h3sp4wn_> (I experienced this first hand around the time of the first I Love you worm)
<heret1c> DanaG> sudo aptitude?
<hyper___ch> the biggest security risk on a computer is the user
<h3sp4wn_> Always ?
<heret1c> hyper_ch> nope. I'll run it again, and pastebin it.
<hyper___ch> generally it is.... social engineering
<h3sp4wn_> People have trouble understanding me at the best of times (when I wish to communicate with them)
<hyper___ch> h3sp4wn_: I don't understand... can you say that again? ^^
<hyper___ch> that was mean ;)
<h3sp4wn_> hyper___ch: Its the truth
<DanaG> You can even run aptitude as non-root and then only elevate when you need to.
<heret1c> IOError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/var/lib/python-support/python2.5/bootconfig/__init__.py'
<hyper___ch> heret1c: what did you run?
<h3sp4wn_> you could try dpkg -iGREB (or whatever it is on all the python deb's but its a long shot)
<heret1c> appears to be the/a bottleneck.
<heret1c> hyper_ch> sudo apt-get -f autoremove
<hyper___ch> heret1c: and which package causes that trouble?
<heret1c> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56318/
<hyper___ch> hmmmm, don't really know
<heret1c> ran sudo aptitude update ; sudo apt-get -f install ; sudo aptitude upgrade with much the same result.
<h3sp4wn_> I always think of apt-get -f install to mean f**k everything up
<hyper___ch> one does not use -f install ;)
<hyper___ch> heret1c: I'd try to download those python packages again and install them again.... and then try to remove them again
<h3sp4wn_> get them all in a directory
<heret1c> what is it for, then?
<h3sp4wn_> and keep running dpkg -iGREB *.deb (until the errors reduces)
<heret1c> dpkg -iGREB *.deb / dpkg -i GREB *.deb ?
<heret1c> w8...
<DanaG> wtf is iGREB?
<sweetsinse> anyone getting bad overall lag in hardy with firefox/
<sweetsinse> especially with the scale plugin
<hyper___ch> nope
<lorenzo> I think I got the right channel now. :) Anyone getting wine 0.9.55 to run on Hardy?
<hyper___ch> nope
<hyper___ch> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<h3sp4wn_> DanaG: The meanings are all in the man page
<h3sp4wn_> (I just think its easier to remember in that order)
<sweetsinse> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu+1!
<zqwe>  sweetsinse: scale? some kind of zoom? hardy now how firefox 3 which support zoom native
<sweetsinse> no the scale plugin for compiz
<lorenzo> Well, the real question is why do I get a segfault when I try to runapps under wine 0.9.55?
<sweetsinse> i have firefox 3 as well
<zqwe>  lorenzo: exactly
<sweetsinse> but it is just so laggy comared to gutsy
<h3sp4wn_> Is there a way to disable the strict certificate checking stuff with firefox 3
<hyper___ch> lorenzo: becaue hardy is still alpha
<sweetsinse> the scale plugin that puts all your windows on one page and scales them all so they fit
<hyper___ch> h3sp4wn_: can't you do it in the ff options?
<zqwe>  lorenzo: guess it cuz they pack hardy with release candidate kernel, ingnoring the fact of 2.6.24.2 kernel release
<h3sp4wn_> hyper___ch: didn't see it if its somewhere in about:config I cannot be bothered
<sweetsinse> will that be updated by alpha 5 or release
<h3sp4wn_> I like the kde4 version of konqueror its great and quick
<lorenzo> zqwe: That could be. 0.9.54 still works, since I pulled it from my archive. So it could be the kernel.
<zqwe> lorenzo: mmm if 54 works, then it could be wine bug
<zqwe> of 55
<lorenzo> zqwe: In that case I should report the bug, but I'm not sure where to look to find out why it segfaults. A general segfault makes for a very nasty bug report.
<h3sp4wn_> check its not already on the winehq bugtracker 1st
<heret1c> phew.
<zqwe> there was a debug program....
<heret1c> Is rdesktop an option? my system is fubar from my perspective, although many things work glawlessly.
<ffer> hum... lost compiz after the last update, kernel update and compiz-fusion update
<ffer> compiz
<ffer> Checking for Xgl: not present.
<ffer> probably kernel? ...
<zqwe> catchsegv!
<zqwe> lorenzo: run catchsegv wine program
<ffer> brb, going back to 2.6.24-7
 * lorenzo checked the winehq bugtracker. I couldn't find any general segfaults, only references to segfaults while running certain programs, mostly games. catchsegv spewed a bunch of letters and numbers and something about pthread and the like. I can paste that into the bug report if it will help.
<zqwe> lorenzo: if something help, this is will be debug info
<Assid> hey
<lorenzo> zqwe: Thanks. I'll report it and paste this info in the report.
<lorenzo> Oh how nice! :) I was actually able to pipe the entire output of catchsegv into a file. So now I can just select the entire text from a text editor to copy it instead of having to scroll back through my terminal history. :)
<heret1c> yo reinstall or reisnstall, that's the qyestuin. wether it's nobler to suffer the slings and cirquits or outrageous commands, or take up arms against a sea of errors...
<Assid> err
<Assid> shouldnt the cups printer allow you to see the color cartridge levels?
<Assid> like whether the black/color cartridge needs refilling
<lorenzo> The wine bug is reported and listed as #192562. I hope I did that right. :)
 * h3sp4wn_ thinks of a quick reinstall but this time onto lvm2 so I can make auto snapshots (don't need much space really on this box)
 * hyper___ch makes snapshots every 6h with rsync and hardlinks ,
<heret1c> Would it be sensuble to offer someone wise on the apt* issue to rdesktop to my box, have a peek at the problem "in situ"?
<h3sp4wn_> I don't actually have any important data on my laptop at all
<hyper___ch> h3sp4wn_: ^^
<h3sp4wn_> hyper___ch: How long do they take ?
<shirish> does anybody how one can find out which wm is one using?
<shirish> on the CLI
<hyper___ch> h3sp4wn_: not long
<DanaG> Here's one thing you can do: gnome VNC server, set to disallow controlling.
<DanaG> That'd be safer than giving control.
<hyper___ch> shirish: starx ^^
<hyper___ch> startx I mean
<shirish> hyper___ch: I don't want to start x server, I'm in xserver environment, I just want to know which window manager I'm in.
<h3sp4wn_> You could them a one time opiekey password with telnet possibly
<shirish> hyper___ch: or which wm I'm using
<hyper___ch> shirish: logout and login again see the session
<shirish> hyper___ch: nothing that can be found out through the CLI?
<hyper___ch> how comes you don't know which one you use?
<hyper___ch> shirish: sure it can - somehow
<hyper___ch> shirish: look at the processes that are running
<h3sp4wn_> There is the x-window-manager alternative
<h3sp4wn_> but gnome seems to fsck around with that so it loads anyway unless you hardcode into .xsession
<DanaG> Look at /usr/bin/gnome-wm
<Amaranth> shirish: The better question is why you need to know
<shirish> Amaranth: I basically put it to sugar, thinking it will have some different interface, but can't find out any differences which stand out.
<Amaranth> shirish: uh
<Amaranth> Trust me, you'll know if you're using sugar
<Amaranth> Because you'll say "where did all control of my computer go?"
<Amaranth> and "how do I open a terminal?"
 * DanaG is still using an old version of nvidia-glx-new, because the new version STILL isn't showing a changelog.
<DanaG> ... and neither is hplip.
<shirish> Amaranth: that's exactly the reason, I'm asking for I don't see anything different
<h3sp4wn_> Its annoying there is no open terminal on the right mouse click menu
<shirish> h3sp4wn_: IIRC there is/was a nautilus extension or something which made the right-click terminal appear.
<DanaG> Is there any way to keep track of how much data apt has downloaded in a given time period?
<Amaranth> shirish: If it doesn't look like http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:XO-sugar.png you're not in sugar
<h3sp4wn_> shirish: Sun has it as a patch
<Amaranth> !info nautilus-open-terminal
<ubotu> nautilus-open-terminal (source: nautilus-open-terminal): nautilus plugin for opening terminals in arbitrary local paths. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 22 kB, installed size 636 kB
<Amaranth> Sun does a lot of stupid things
<heret1c> h3sp4wn_> alt-F2, <name if terminal>
<shirish> Amaranth: I don't see it, lemme log out again & see if I can get it.
<Amaranth> heret1c: No no, with this extension right click and "Open in Terminal" will automatically open a terminal in the current directory
<Amaranth> so if you're in nautilus looking at /usr/share/icons/gnome/scalable/mimetypes the terminal will open in that directory too so you don't have to cd to it
<DanaG> How do you change your color choice after the first run?
<sweetsinse> ugh this compiz lag in hardy with web browsers is driving me nuts
<h3sp4wn_> Amaranth: I dunno waste of time adding more levels of abstraction when the reason why its unimplimented is one of those we know best ...
<Amaranth> sweetsinse: Hell Intel 965 user
<Amaranth> err, hello
<Amaranth> At least you can use compiz, unlike in gutsy
<Amaranth> And we have a possible fix for the problem, too
<DanaG> I don't see how to change your color after the initial run.
<Amaranth> color of what?
<DanaG> Your little person icon.
<DanaG> In Sugar, I mean.
<DanaG> Oh, and how do you force-quit an activity that won't start?
<h3sp4wn_> tried gconf editor (most of the crap is in there)
<Amaranth> oh, i've never used sugar
<Amaranth> not my kind of thing
<DanaG> I don't see sugar in gconf.
<Daisuke_Ido> ooh, is the 965 finally going to be getting better?
<Daisuke_Ido> and i have no problem using compiz in gutsy on a 965
<ffer> still can't get compiz to start... Xgl not present, nvidia drivers are loaded
<DanaG> It's actually in .sugar
<Daisuke_Ido> xgl with nvidia?
<ffer> yes
<Daisuke_Ido> ...why?
<ffer> that's what it's doing...
<Daisuke_Ido> ah, i thought you were *trying* to use xgl with nvidia
<Daisuke_Ido> nevermind, carry on -_-
<ffer> ~glxinfo
<ffer> name of display: :0.0
<ffer> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<RAOF> ffer: You'd be on amd64, yes?
<ffer> yes
<RAOF> You're hitting the libglx symlink issue.  There's a fix on the way (a new linux-restricted-modules)
<ffer> ok, great!   thanks =)
<RAOF> They've broken gallium on amd64, too.
<RAOF> No one loves x86-64 :)
<ffer> who broke it, upstream somewhere?
<RAOF> Yes.
<DanaG> Woah, alt-R rotates the Sugar interface.
<RAOF> It's only available upstream :)
<DanaG> .... and it rotates the mouse, too!
<ffer> ok =)
<DanaG> Wow, that's confusing.
<ffer> learning... keep digging deeper, know a lot and yet I don't in other areas... ~
<Dupasax> hello, anyone have running hardy??
<ffer> still trying to work out searching in launch pad ... if I search for "libglx symlink" I get "No results for search libglx symlink"
<heret1c> Dupasax> sort of.
<ffer> I search in google and I get this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/+bug/192524
<ffer> =)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192524 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 "Hardy: Dangling libglx.so symlink in nvidia-glx-new breaks 3D acceleration (dup-of: 192253)" [High,Triaged]
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192253 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 "xorg glx module is missing" [High,Confirmed]
 * ffer is running hardy
<heret1c> "unmet dependencies" on "sudo apt-get upgrade" usually means the package isn't in the repository (yet) - yes?
<DanaG> I still haven't installed the updated nvidia-glx-new, because there's no changelog.  I try to avoid installing stuff without changelogs.
<_Assid_> bah
<_Assid_> everythings messed up now
<_Assid_> DanaG: whatever fixed ytour issue.. messed mine up
<heret1c> assid> du courage. :)
<DanaG> What issue?
<_Assid_> err. keyboard/x/compiz?
<_Assid_> i want my glx :|
<DanaG> oh, I figured out what was causing my key stickage: using evdev for keyboard.
<_Assid_> okay
<_Assid_> found another issue
<DanaG> Apparently, the new evdev sucks -- you can't configure it through xorg.conf anymore!
<Daisuke_Ido> DanaG: nvidis-glx-new is still a binary driver, it's still the same version that's been available, nvidia hasn't released a new one
<_Assid_> 2d is apparently slower in linux as compared to windows
<_Assid_> i tried to watch a huge flash file (standard def)
<heret1c> sudo apt-please-fix-my-system-now-or-I-go-bananas
<_Assid_> and i could see a few places where the frames/refresh was noticable
<Daisuke_Ido> the only thing that would have been changed is the kernel module which...  well that has to be recompiled
<_Assid_> heret1c: pay apt $1400 it might do it
<_Assid_> so anyways..
<_Assid_> i saw some places where the refresh lines are more noticable than it was on windows
<ffer> yeah I miss glx also, makes you appreciate it more =)
<_Assid_> yeah
<heret1c> assid> right - I'll wait a dew days, and I can have the 1400 for a single NOK. 8-)
<_Assid_> if you really wanna do testing..  you dont break things that works
<_Assid_> nok?
<heret1c> local currency.
<heret1c> NorwegianKrone
<heret1c>  O
<Daisuke_Ido> heret1c: was that a gentle stab at the swiftly tanking dollar?
<_Assid_> refresh rates of moving windows around is sucky
<DanaG> Well, I'm thinking perhaps the new nvidia-glx-new is something I shouldn't install until I know it doesn't break anything.  It's only an ABI bump, though.
<heret1c> stange thing is, most things works.
<Daisuke_Ido> DanaG: it isn't new, it's the same driver
<Daisuke_Ido> if it didn't break anything before...
<DanaG> Anyway, I really must be going to bed now.
<ffer> just try it and get it over with =)
<_Assid_> does glx affect 2d ?
<DanaG> But it still bugs me that some things, such as hplip, NEVER EVER show changelogs in update-manager.  Never.
<DanaG> Ever.
<_Assid_> moving windows is slightly sluggish compared to what it "SHOULD": be
<_Assid_> i dotn remember how it was
<DanaG> Bed.  Bye.
 * _Assid_ goes back to fix his pg db
<sveri> does somebody use kmail with the bogofilter?
<hyper___ch> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<sveri> *fg
<sveri> :P
<sveri> does somebdoy use kmail with bogofilter and experience bogofilter not filtering?
<heret1c> "You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these." - evil, evil.
<RAOF> Assid: GLX won't affect 2d, except that you won't have compiz being a compositing manager and so the 2d engine will need to work harder.
<sveri> heret1c: do you mean me?
<ffer> just uses more cpu and uses your computer memory, right?
<RAOF> ffer: Are you responding to "no composite => slower window movement"?
<ffer> yes
<RAOF> Well, basically it means that your system needs to draw a lot more.  Just moving windows around with a composite manager doesn't involve any applications redrawing at all.
<Assid> well.. it definitely seems slower
<heret1c> sveri> nope. it's an apt suggestion.
<Assid> they really shouldnt break stuff that works
<Assid> either enhance it or fix stuff thats broken
<RAOF> It was accidental.  That's why there's the big "don't use Hardy if you can't handle breakage" sign is up.
<Assid> that way ATLEAST we can get to higher quality builds faster
<Assid> RAOF: yeah true
<ffer> yes, they don't mean to break it =)
<Assid> who knows
<Assid> some people get sadistic pleasure and kicks watching people go WTF?!
<ffer> lol...
<Assid> or probably the guy went.. hrmm so lets see how people will respond to this....
<Assid> and then go ... just kidding ....
<ffer> just seeing if you were awake
<Assid> trust me i notice if shit breaks
<ffer> ... hate that when teachers do that when you correct their major mistakes =)
 * heret1c looks up
<Assid> the sharing folders is broken
<Assid> the gui atleast
<Assid> it doesnt save back tot he smb.conf
<Assid> try and make a new change.. and save it
<heret1c> Old saying goes, "When the pupil is ready, the teacher appears".
<Assid> might hrmm
<hyper___ch> any astrophysicician online?
<Assid> randomly stops working.. and works
<heret1c> In hindsight (yeah, very useful...) I should have deinstalled all but the most crucial bits. Having 4 GUIs installed is asking for it.
<Assid> ??
<heret1c> hyper___ch> only as an interest/hobby. did u know, space is electric?
<hyper___ch> no didn't :)
<hyper___ch> I just wonder why earth core isn't cooling down... is it because the earth revolves around the sound and the gravitational forces keep it in motion with of course produces heat?
<heret1c> youtube: thunderbolts of the gods
<ffer> well I got minor problems like my numlock doesn't turn on anymore, numlock on is enabled in the bios
<hyper___ch> ffer: sudo apt-get install numlockx
<ffer> it worked before, hyper___ch: thank you !
<hyper___ch> anyone knows french here?
<hyper___ch> if so:   http://www.parissaveparis.fr/
<ffer> NumLockX turns on NumLock after starting X, handy =)
<Assid> can someone config this : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-system-tools/+bug/192579
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192579 in gnome-system-tools "shares-admin sometimes doesnt synch with smb.conf" [Undecided,New]
<hyper___ch> Assid: no
<Assid> no?
<hyper___ch> Assid: no, not using gnome
<Assid> err.. try it in kde's sharing tool ?
<hyper___ch> I don't use sharing tools
<hyper___ch> configuring samba manually
<Assid> okay well other poeople besides you then
<Assid> err.. anyone synch'd their nokia phones
<Assid> via usb cable
<heret1c> assud> not after upgrading to hardy.
 * heret1c tries
<heret1c> (have a 6070)
<Assid> i got an E61
<Assid> how do you sync it?
<heret1c> ...assuming I locate the cable.
<heret1c> gnokii.
<Assid> hrmm never tried gnokii
<Assid> hows it compare to nokia's pc suite?
<heret1c> can't dl pix.
<Assid> err why not ?
<Assid> doesnt it mount the phone?
<heret1c> it works.
<heret1c> slow, 'tho.
<Assid> xgnokii hangs :(
 * Assid tries bluetooth
<heret1c>  /dev/ttyUSB0
<Assid> yeah but how do you get xgnokii to work
<Assid> it just tries to connect and sits there
<ffer> I never got my nokia to work, well was able to copy my photos, used nokia's suit to copy my contacts in windows, got a motorola phone now, didn't mess with it yet =)
<heret1c> assid> xgnokii works here.
<Assid> needs to run through sudo ?
<Assid> Couldn't read /home/assid/.gnokiirc config file.
<Assid> i dont have that file
<heret1c> sudo not necessary.
<heret1c> Very sad, none of the linux mobile-connect sw seems to be able to fetch pix from the phones' cam.
<ethana3> bitpim
<ethana3> not in real time
<heret1c> better linux/mobile connectivity ought to be a VERY high priority for the platform as a whole.
<ethana3> other software can?  feature request
<ethana3> yes.
<ethana3> andriod, qtopia, and openmoko will do that
<ethana3> transparency breeds innovation
<ethana3> ...reverse engineering takes too long
<Assid> heret1c: pastebin your .gnokiirc file
<heret1c> w8...
<Assid> err
<Assid> issue
<heret1c> assid> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56334/
<heret1c> It's rather sparse.
<heret1c> "They fight by shuffling papers..."
<ph8> hey all, how's heron doing? Are we past beta 3 yet?
<heret1c> alpha 4.
<hyper___ch> runs fine
<ph8> my evolution's messed up, and i'd like some of the other packages
<ph8> fancied a change
<ph8> might do it on my laptop first :)
<heret1c> get thunderbird?
<ph8> i would use it if i could, i need something that works with exchange (http)
<ph8> tis what the university gives us without optionj
<heret1c> 11:11
<Assid> err
<Assid> every time i try to change any settings in manual configuration for networking.. it goes off saying i dont have permissions
<Assid> wtf?!
<Assid> atleast ask me if i want to authenticate tyen
<Assid> i cant get my gprs modem to work  :(
<heret1c> sudo?
<Assid> i clicked unlock
<Assid> so why do i need to sudo
<heret1c> tried?
<Assid> The configuration could not be saved   You are not allowed to modify the system configuration
<heret1c> sounds as there is an ownership/write-permission issue on the file.
<Assid> sudo network-admin i cant modify anything
<Assid> i need to start "recordmydesktop" for 1/2 of the crap i do
<loa> hey=) i make sound after hibernate XD
<loa> Now i didn't disapear after hibernate!
<Raspberry> I just installed Hardy Alpha 4
<Raspberry> and I was going to add a few lines to my xorg.conf -- and I notice it's basically empty
<loa> =)
<loa> Be carefull
<Raspberry> I went to the Screen / Monitors thing in Gnome and that's blank too :P
<Raspberry> so where should I be putting things
<loa> That's right
<loa> All goes automaticly
<Raspberry> I was reading about 7.2
<Raspberry> it'd be nice if they'd backport the MESA libraries to 7.10
<Raspberry> then I wouldn't have had to upgrade
<Raspberry> 3d / opengl is all screwed up in 7.10
<Raspberry> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa
<Raspberry> heh
<ant30> why firefox2 has been removed from hardy ?
<Raspberry> because FireFox 3 is going to be released by the time Hardy comes out
<ant30> yes, but ¿it can't coexist?
<ant30> two version at the same time '
<Raspberry> actually they can coexist
<Raspberry> but if you're asking how to do it ... then you shouldn't do it :)
<Raspberry> 3 is much better than 2 anyway
<Raspberry> the number is bigger
<ant30> yes, I have to compile
<Raspberry> why do you have to compile things?
<ant30> well, there are a only problem with firefox3
<ant30> plugins
<ant30> extensions
<ant30> I haven't got firefox2 on my repositories listing
<Raspberry> most plugins have be updated
<Raspberry> you can edit the plugin to work with firefox 3 if you want
<Raspberry> most of them work fine with 3
<ant30> umm, great idea
<Raspberry> just open the xpi file ... edit the js file and change the maximum version to 4
<ant30> yes yes
<Raspberry> that's what I do :p
<ant30> I did it on 1.5 to 2
<Raspberry> ok now back to important things :P my question
<Raspberry> so it's ok to modify my xorg.conf
<Raspberry> or is there somewhere I should be tweaking the X config for my video card
<Raspberry> I have one of the new X3100 off Intel's Mobile 965GM Chipset
<loa> yes ues xorg config
<loa> heh
<loa> i have this card too)
<loa> I see that it is clear xorg config... add section about touchpad and X goes down XD
<soc> ji
<soc> hi
<soc> will OO.o 2.4 get into 8.04?
<soc> or will the 2.3.1 version stay?
<loa> Help me please, i haven't any update about 24 hours or more(
<Raspberry> 24 isn't out is it
<loa> What can hapen(
<ethana3> hmm
<DarkMageZ> loa, i haven't had any updates in the last 24 hours either.
<ethana3> i don't think i have either
<loa> O_o
<lemonade> it's not unusual
<loa> I think there are upgrades
<loa> But apt didn't see them
<ethana3> maybe they're fixing oo-hyphenation, Screens and Graphics and network:///
<loa> )))))
<Raspberry> I fixed oo-hyphenation
<Raspberry> :P
<loa> Yeh
<ethana3> yes, but manually
<loa> dpkg helps us)
<ethana3> kinda funny really
<ethana3> 'I have to install it myself, how laborious'
<ethana3> remember windows?  ha
<ethana3> i've grown lazy
<ethana3> even mac users have to go online or get disks for software installation :)
<Raspberry> so what's the status of KDE4 in 8.04
<Raspberry> don't bother?
<DarkMageZ> Raspberry, depends on how much crack you can handle
<loa> )))))
<DarkMageZ> you need to be really out of it to call kde4 a release
<ethana3> i just submitted a tub full of feature requests for kmines ^_^
<DarkMageZ> even vista beta 2 was better than kde4
<ethana3> if they listen to half of them, it will become the best mines game on earth
<ethana3> whoa, ok, that's heresy
<ffer> what was it... kde4 needs to get out so people see the bugs and fix them =)
<Raspberry> I've used KDE4
<ethana3> Vista uses 7 times as much RAM
<Raspberry> and it needs lots of work
<Raspberry> I have vista on this box
<Raspberry> 1.5gb of ram just to boot the darn thing
<ffer> and... 4.1 will be about on par with 3.x
<ethana3> plasma
<ffer> and almost all the major problems fixed
<ffer> =)
<ethana3> when plasmoids start showing up in web pages..
<DarkMageZ> hopefully 4.1 will be something worth looking at...
<ethana3> it will rock
<Raspberry> yeah
<Raspberry> I like it so far
<Raspberry> it's just like a woman
<Raspberry> totally unpredictible
<ffer> it's good though
<ethana3> lol
<ffer> lol...
<Raspberry> looks nice though
<DarkMageZ> Raspberry, we will have none of that kind of talk in here
<ethana3> yeah, if you're not a dev
<ethana3> hands of
<ethana3> ..nvm..
<Raspberry> I am a woman
<ethana3> wait, what?
<ffer> it was good for them to do that though, get a new base, a lot of work but it pays off hopefully
<ethana3> yes.
<ffer> =)
 * ethana3 remembers an xkcd strip with an EMP cannon
<Raspberry> yeah I'm excited for KDE4
<Assid> okay i cant get my stupid gprs to connect as a modem
 * Assid *sighs*
<hyper___ch> One Xfce to rule all Desktops ;)
<Raspberry> Assid: bluetooth or usb?
<Assid> atm.. usb
<Assid> bluetooth doesnt do serial yet in hardy
<Assid> recordmydestkop is hung
<hyper___ch> btw, anyone got vmware or vbox running?
<ethana3> i think the competition with our wm's are awesome; compiz for the initial windows/mac butt kicking
<ethana3> and revamped everything else to follow it up with stability
<hyper___ch> compiz is overrated
<hyper___ch> as is eyecandy in general
<ethana3> it sells
<ethana3> and if a little glamour can prevent a few dollars from going to microsoft, so be it, good deal
<h3sp4wn_> So would naked or half naked women on the wallpapaer
<ethana3> not with me
<ffer> it does sell, it's worth it, just need to add more things that make it useful =)
<xnitex> yeeeeeaaaa
<hyper___ch> if people select an OS because of glamour than they don't deserve better than windows
<ethana3> you mean mac?
<ethana3> lol
<xnitex> i'm still going with teh b00bs myself.
<xnitex> =]
<Assid> recordmydesktop crashes
<ethana3> i must admit i chose ubuntu studio over ubuntu because of the black them
<ethana3> ^_^
<ffer> =)
 * heret1c afk's
<xnitex> wow
<xnitex> 430 updates from 6.10
<xnitex> haaaaaaaaaaaahaha
<hyper___ch> I use whatever theme comes with it
<loa> XD
<ethana3> exactly
<xnitex> modification = sex
<xnitex> :P
<ethana3> ..aaand that's why i jumped away from windows
<h3sp4wn_> Its best for my eyes to have light text on black background
<ethana3> absolutely, h3sp4wn
<h3sp4wn_> Most of the default themes are crap in that respect
<ethana3> everyone is different; ubuntu should come with 3 or 4 solid themes
<ethana3> I've sent gnome-look a suggestion:
<h3sp4wn_> ls -la
<ethana3> create a set of guidelines and standards for themes to be approved as part of a Featured Theme pack
<h3sp4wn_> (grr)
<ethana3> there's no shortage of themes; there's a shortage of good, complete, polished themes
<h3sp4wn_> That will always be the case though as the final touches takes so much longer than all the rest to do
<ethana3> i love how updates encompass everything
<ethana3> the best solution is a theme that can work with various colors
<ethana3> if i could swap out orange in human with purple, I'd do it; or green or blue.. or black..
<ethana3> and I'd probably be happy
<ethana3> but 'the current controls theme does not support....
<ffer> they need the standard default one, then the 2 cool crazy ones that are hard to pick from
<loa> I think that will be cool fuction in apt if there be warning, if updating of packet can be dangerous
<Raspberry> hmmm
<Raspberry> looks like Wine is broken
<Raspberry> apt used to do that
<Raspberry> it used to say there are X number of bugs outstanding with this package
<Raspberry> at least it does in debian
<Amaranth> apt-listbugs?
<Raspberry> and it shows you the bugs w/bug numbers
<h3sp4wn_> loa: Debian has apt-list-changes and apt-list-bigs
<Raspberry> when you're installing
<Assid> recordmydesktop: ../../src/xcb_io.c:285: _XAllocID: Assertion `!(dpy->flags & (1L << 3))' failed.
<Assid> Aborted (core dumped)
<Assid> recordmydesktop seems bummered
<Amaranth> Raspberry: Except that's worthless
<Amaranth> Raspberry: compiz has about 400 bugs filed against it right now and it works just fine here
<Assid> ati drivers?
<Amaranth> I think update-manager has over 600
<Assid> i dont think we cna havea  bug free release
<Assid> too many bugs
<Assid> + our update schedule is more like all or nothing scenario
<Assid> for a single update.. we gotta wait for more than justa  few packages in the repositories
<Assid> bbiab
<Raspberry> they need a better way to integrate launchpad into the desktop
<Raspberry> so people can see that the problems are known issues
<ethana3> I'd not mind a debug release
<ethana3> this is alpha; spy on me all you want
<Raspberry> yeah
<ethana3> if i need privacy, i can use something stable
<Raspberry> or alpha is opt out
<ethana3> yeah
<ffer> your always going to have bugs
<ethana3> that'd work grand
<ethana3> yes, but to not report one?
<ethana3> for shame
<ffer> you can't let bugs stop progress =)
<ethana3> this is why we have standard interfaces
<ethana3> posix, .odt, X11, dbus...
<ethana3> better kernel?  ok.
<ethana3> better window manager?  fine
<ffer> it'll be like, ubuntu has all these bugs, then you go, wow I don't want to install that
<ffer> =)
<ethana3> oh, that idea
<ethana3> i was a tad confused ^_^
<evacchi> hi guys
<evacchi> i'm currently trying 2.6.24-8 to see if i can make wireless work
<evacchi> i'm experiencing a fatal hang
<evacchi> what does the blinking caps lock means?
<evacchi> i can't find any clue on my syslogs
<evacchi> so i don't know how to report :(
<evacchi> last working kernel for me is 2.6.24-4
<evacchi> i forgot to tell i'm on gutsy but using hardy kernel, the driver is rt61pci
<nikolam> Hi
<nikolam> I wanted to compile newer wine.
<nikolam> But sudo apt-get build-dep wine wanted to remove bunch of packages, I want to remain: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56340/
<nikolam> i dont want to uninstall k9copy, monodevelop, ffmpeg, qdvdauthor, mplayer , etc.. in order to compile wine...
<ethana3> nikolam: compile wine?
<loa> <nikolam> hmmm
<ethana3> compiling is usually for non x86 arch
<ethana3> and with WINE...  lol
<loa> you need get new wine from official site
<ethana3> are the packages not good enough for some reason?
<nikolam> i get it from hardy repo and want to make package for current 7.10
<ethana3> i use the winehq apt sometimes
<loa> compile it and use checkinstall
<ethana3> wait, yeah use the winehq apt
<ethana3> that's what it's there for
<nikolam> aaah ok
<ethana3> very handy ^_^
<evacchi> my bug seems to be known upstream
<loa> why apt tries The following packages will be REMOVED:
<loa> there are no broken dependencies on them?
<nikolam> I wanted to avoid adding additional repos to sources.list, by compiling only packages versions and deps that are already in hardy and mantain 7.10 install.
<nikolam> Ok, I will add winehq repo
<nikolam> is it http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt ?
<nikolam> and gutsy as distribution
<ethana3> i think so
<Raspberry> you having the segfault with wine in hardy too?
<nikolam> nope, i run gutsy. i have 0.9.54 and i see 0.9.55 is newest
<nikolam> maybe i should stick to 0.9.54
<ethana3> no
<ethana3> wine releases biweekly
<ethana3> no stable/unstable stuff
<nikolam> Oh, I see, I already have winehq repo..
<Assid> nikolam: if you need it then yes
<Assid> downgrade
<Assid> thats what i did
<nikolam> I dont neet to downgrade, i have gutsy and winehq repo. It gives .54
<ethana3> if you have the repo, be content
<nikolam> ok, it seems that i don`t need upgrade :)
<ethana3> it will have you up to date to within 48 hours
<nikolam> At least, not manual one. Ok, thanks :)
<ethana3> yup
<nikolam> Thanks ethana3 :)
<ethana3> nikolam: no problem
<Assid> err.. who ever manages the mirrors
<Assid> sign me up for the pre-release mirrors
<Assid> for those impatient asses who want their iso's NOW
<Assid> i gotta clear this . but should be able to give 200-300gb of transfer :P
<seeitcoming> Hi everyone, I have a question about epiphany --- is it "meant" to be broken with firefox 3? Or is it just me?
<loa> <seeitcoming> firefox 3 has another api
<loa> downgrade to firefox 2
 * theholyduck is likingk hardy
<seeitcoming> loa: I tried, but I can't seem to purge it properly. Is it xulrunner-1.9 I need to downgrade?
<loa> hm) i don't now nothing about xulranner
<loa> purge him and install firefox 2
<jussi01> Anything in hardy updates that I should be avoiding today?
<LimCore> hello
<LimCore> I noticed that there is an embarrassing bug from 2005 year
<LimCore> not fixed till today, in 2008..
<LimCore> http://zerlinna.blogweb.de/archives/61-Get-GPG-Decryption-working-within-Kmail.html
<LimCore> can we at least auto-apply that work around?
<LimCore> bugs is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnupg/+bug/15485
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 15485 in gnupg "kmail don't ask the phrase for gpg-encrypted mails" [Medium,Fix released]
<seeitcoming> LimCore: It's fixed
<LimCore> seeitcoming: in hardy only?
<seeitcoming> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnupg/+bug/15485/comments/23
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 15485 in gnupg "kmail don't ask the phrase for gpg-encrypted mails" [Medium,Fix released]
<LimCore> so, how to have it fixed on my box? amd64 7.10
<seeitcoming> 2 versions ago. Are you sure you're fully-updated? And that you see the same bug?
<LimCore> seeitcoming: watch the video there
<seeitcoming> have you followed the advice in comment #24?
<LimCore> no
<LimCore> I recorded the bug on: http://limcore.com/learn/openpgp/v2_q3.ogg
<seeitcoming> "The config change to use-agent by default will not get installed if you already have a ~/.gnupg directory. You will have to make the change by hand for an existing user that has used gnupg before. With the recent changes in kmail dependencies in Gutsy and this (and bug #76983) fixed, gpg should just work for new installs and new users."
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 76983 in gnupg "Doesn't create settings correctly on first start" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/76983
<seeitcoming> LimCore: Happy?
<setuid> How can I tell which xserver-xorg-video-XX I'm using? I'd like to uninstall/purge the ones I'm not.
<LimCore> seeitcoming: would be nicer to have it just-working
<seeitcoming> setuid: What's the "driver" in your xorg.conf?
<setuid>         Driver      "fglrx"
<setuid> or radeon, I switch depending on my needs
<seeitcoming> LimCore: Apparently it is for new users. Modifying pure-userspace config files is not something they can really do in a upgrade
<seeitcoming> setuid: Then all except -ati, I think
<setuid> seeitcoming, So I can dump even the -vesa, -fbdev and so on?
<setuid> I guess I'll leave those... might need to fall back on them at some point
<seeitcoming> setuid: I wouldn't dump -vesa, because that's a backup for when ati breaks
<seeitcoming> well, clear who's a better typist here :P
<LimCore> see
<setuid> Same with synaptics, mouse and vmmouse too, I suppose
<LimCore> seeitcoming: the user that have tis problem was created today
<seeitcoming> LimCore: And the config fix wasn't applied?
<seeitcoming> setuid: Probably, but out of interest why would you remove them?
<LimCore> seeitcoming: no. as I said I would like it to just work for new users
<LimCore> when it would just work for new users?
<seeitcoming> LimCore: My understanding is that it should
<LimCore> seeitcoming: but it doesnt... did you watched the recording of the bug eprhaps
<seeitcoming> LimCore: perhaps you need to reinstall the updated package after adding a new user. Or something. I'm not sure how the conditional fix works
<seeitcoming> loa: I've downgraded firefox and firefox-gnome-support to their gutsy versions, but epiphany still uses firefox 3 from somewhere
<setuid> seeitcoming_, Just purging all of the stuff I don't run/don't need on the system
<setuid> sort of like carrying 200 pounds of cement bricks in your car... for no reason.
<seeitcoming_> setuid: Fair enough. I usually only bother with large packages (kernels) though
<setuid> I never run distro kernels
<seeitcoming_> and the late docs. Dear jesus they're huge
<seeitcoming_> *latex
<setuid> latex docs and kde4 docs, yep.
<seeitcoming_> what're the kde4 docs like?
<setuid> Last I recall, they were like 700M in size
<seeitcoming_> Wow. That's... err... handy
<loa> damn( I haven't any update about 2 days
<loa> what is it?
<loa> apt bug?
<setuid> loa, It's called "development"
<loa> (
<loa> Before last update i have about 100mb updates
<desowin> can someone tell me where can I find sqlite qt4 driver? libqt4-sql 4.3.3-0ubuntu2 doesn't provide it, while libqt4-sql 4.3.3-0ubuntu1 had it included, how is it supposed to work now?
<setuid> seeitcoming_, What's the best way to move from SysV init to upstart?
<seeitcoming_> setuid: I think there's a guide on the ubuntu wiki. There's a compatability package iirc
<setuid> I have that installed as well... I'd like to be sure upstart is the default, make sure it works, then drop the compat package
<james_w> setuid: you can't currently drop the compat package, as there aren't enough native upstart init scripts written yet.
<setuid> gotcha
<MikeDK> hi everyone, i'm having trouble with this package openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us, and cant get it installed, running hardy
<setuid> I haven't noticed a difference in startup speed at all, so they're likely not running in parallel
<setuid> MikeDK, Right, it's broken.
<seeitcoming_> setuid: Upstart doesn't change start-up speed
<MikeDK> ooh okay, thanks
<seeitcoming_> setuid: Its purpose is to provide a mechanism for more intelligent start-up, and as MikeDK said, not all programs yet provide this improved method
<james_w> desowin: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/q/qt4-x11/qt4-x11_4.3.3-0ubuntu3/changelog <-- anything there seem like it may have broken it?
<setuid> seeitcoming_, It's supposed to improve speed-to-X... by launching/delaying init scripts in parallel
<seeitcoming_> setuid: There's a grub option for that, but afaik upstart has a grander (and as-yet-largely-unfulfilled) purpose
<seeitcoming_> MikeDK: What problem are you having?
<MikeDK> seeitcoming_,  only tris package, thats annoying me openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us
<MikeDK> uup this
<seeitcoming_> MikeDK: Do you get an error on installing it?
<setuid> What's the vga= line for 1600x1200 @64k or 16M? I can't find a table anywhere, they all stop short at 1280x1024
<seeitcoming_> setuid: http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/blog/archtoad6/2007-12-29/VGA_Resolution_Codes_for_GRUB_Lilo
<MikeDK> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<seeitcoming_> MikeDK: it looks like openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us is obsoleted by openoffice.org-hyphenation
<MikeDK> yar i see that
<seeitcoming_> are you missing hypenation in OOO with openoffice.org-hyphenation installed?
<seeitcoming_> if not, why do you need openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us? :)
<setuid> seeitcoming_, ah, there you go
<MikeDK> dont know, im running on a update-manager -d hardy
<seeitcoming_> MikeDK: why not just remove openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us then?
<MikeDK> yes thought of that too
<LimCore> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnupg/+bug/15485
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 15485 in gnupg "kmail don't ask the phrase for gpg-encrypted mails" [Medium,Fix released]
<LimCore> this bug still occures for me.  should this bug be now fiexed in Ubuntu 7.10 amd64 ?  (or only hardy) ?
<desowin> james_w: oh, it's already reported as #178084
<seeitcoming_> MikeDK: So what's wrong with that? Just removing the package?
<setuid> Well, "splashy" doesn't work
<seeitcoming_> setuid: Oh dear.
<MikeDK> yes maybe it'll work
<james_w> LimCore: it should be fixed in gutsy, did you make the necessary changes to your config?
<shirish> !motu
<ubotu> motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<shirish> does anybody know which channel the motu are there, I want to talk with them.
<LimCore> james_w: no
<LimCore> james_w: but I created a new user, and I hoped it would work for the new user without by hand applying config changes
<MikeDK> cant remove it, seeitcoming_ it depends on language-support-writing-en
<james_w> shirish: #ubuntu-motu
<seeitcoming_> MikeDK: that package doesn't seem to exist in my repos
<MikeDK> but as i see it its language-support-writing-en thats broken
<james_w> LimCore: then I don't know what the problem is, sorry.
<LimCore> james_w: should I reopne this bug or report a new one?
<james_w> LimCore: either, if you are sure it is the same issue then reopen it.
<LimCore> james_w: I'm attaching a small video presenting the bug perhaps someone could take a look
<setuid> update-grub is also broken in Hardy
<setuid> sigh
<setuid> It completely ignores defoptions
<setuid> And adds kernels that don't exist in /boot/ to the config
<h3sp4wn_> Its not that hard to even write a menu.lst manually if necessary anyway
<seeitcoming_> setuid: Update-grub is working fine for me
<seeitcoming_> Though I use grub2...
<MikeDK> im off, have a good day guys
<setuid> I've verified it several times. If I add an option to defoptions and run update-grub, it doesn't append those options to the kernel lines below, and it also adds stanzas for kernels which don't exist on the system at all
<MikeDK> and thanks for info
<setuid> I'm going to test this, I had to hand-hack the kernel lines in
<seeitcoming_> MikeDK: bye
<LimCore> today I found 4 bugs in ubuntu
<LimCore> Im way over my quota of "I can daily find importnat bug in ubuntu"
<ph8> hey all! I've just installed the latest image from scratch and grub failed to install - is this a known problem? I'm in a shell on the HDD using the rescue option at the moment and grub-install doesn't exist, i'm about to try and find hte package that provides it and USB stick it across - unless anyone has a better idea?
<LimCore> how about creating some QA teams or something?
<seeitcoming_> LimCore: If you're using a development release, you are the QA team
<seeitcoming_> LimCore: And you have experienced these bugs, at least one of which has already been reported
<seeitcoming_> adding 'me too' comments to bugs doesn't help. Why not try and provide some useful info the the devs, or, better yet, chase the app up-stream. Ubuntu devs aren't really expected to modify software directly
<seeitcoming_> Finally, if it bothers you *that* much, patch it. That's the point of OSS, after all
<setuid> Yep, and it seems the latest grub/initramfs/etc. doesn't like vga=798, claims it is an invalid mode 31e
<LimCore> seeitcoming_: I provided recording of the bug :)
<setuid> I'll give grub2 a try. I just removed the kernel lines from menu.lst, re-ran update-grub, and nothing at all was added or changed in that file.
<seeitcoming_> LimCore: Ok, sure, so they know it happens. But what about looking at the conf file that the fix is meant to change and seeing if the fix was applied?
<LimCore> gpg-agent something was uncommented
<seeitcoming_> setuid: That is freaky-weird. Maye you already have grub-pc installed?
<LimCore> now trying the blog work around
<h3sp4wn_> setuid: Just use lilo
<setuid> seeitcoming_, No, never have... and grub/update-grub were working great before moving to Hardy
<setuid> h3sp4wn_, Nope. Can't use lilo.
<h3sp4wn_> Nothing to go wrong with that
<h3sp4wn_> why not ?
<setuid> Because I can't.
<seeitcoming_> setuid: Then definitely freaky. Maybe the devs are all focussed on -2 so they're ignoring 2
<seeitcoming_> *1
<setuid> seeitcoming_, Possibly. Looks like the chainloading worked, going to reboot and try grub2 now.
<h3sp4wn_> Well it loads the kernel thats all that needs to happen
<setuid> h3sp4wn_, Nope, that's not all a bootloader does.
<h3sp4wn_> Its all a bootloader has to be able to do
 * seeitcoming_ is off. See you later!
<setuid> seeitcoming_, Are you chainloading grub2? Or just booting into it directly?
<seeitcoming_> setuid: Directly
<seeitcoming_> Chainloading worked fine so I decided to cut out the middleman
<setuid> seeitcoming_, What is the upgrade method to do that? It seems the grub2 package doesn't give that as an option.
<seeitcoming_> the instructions are in the output of dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc
<seeitcoming_> sudo grub-install "(hd0)" && sudo update-grub
<setuid> hrm
<setuid> In my case, that still left it chainloaded
<seeitcoming_> anyway, I'm off for a run. Good luck, and I'll be on later
<setuid> Sure, and thanks.
<setuid> I wish I could get some sort of boot splash working for this demo
<setuid> None of the splash apps are working or ready for prime time though
<h3sp4wn_> people have been using bootsplash for ages (suse etc)
<setuid> Doesn't work on a 1600x1200 resolution
<setuid> grub2's update-grub also doesn't append defoptions params to the kernel lines
<LimCore> can I request to add one small patch to kernel? (incraese entropy pool, its nice to have it bigger)
<setuid> LimCore, Submit it to the kernel package maintainer
<setuid> kopt= and defoptions= is ignored in menu.lst with grub2
<setuid> ugh
<seeitcoming_> setuid: gru2 doesn't use menu.lst
<seeitcoming_> ist uses grub.cfg
<h3sp4wn_> LimCore: presumably it adds overhead
<seeitcoming_> ;)
<setuid> seeitcoming_, I noticed that, and there's no option in there to pass kernel options to the config for update-grub to append to kernels
<setuid> Zero backward compatibility
<seeitcoming_> setuid: Yup
<seeitcoming_> try /etc/defaults/grub
<setuid> My kernels need:
<setuid> panic=90 vga=798 pci=routeirq,noacpi noapic noinotify nmi_watchdog=1 acpi_sleep=s3_bios maxcpus=1 usbcore.autosuspend=1 quiet splashy splash
<seeitcoming_> cat /etc/default/grub
<seeitcoming_> # This file is sourced by update-grub, and its variables are propagated
<seeitcoming_> # to its childs in /etc/grub.d/
<seeitcoming_> GRUB_DEFAULT=0
<seeitcoming_> GRUB_TIMEOUT=1
<seeitcoming_> GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR=Debian
<seeitcoming_> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="vga=792 splash"
<seeitcoming_> (sorry for the spam)
<setuid> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=" ... " is not there, so I don't know how I'd know to append that.
<seeitcoming_> they changed the whole mechanism of everything
<setuid> There should be a readme
<h3sp4wn_> That looks like a seriously screwed bios
<setuid> h3sp4wn_, Nope
<seeitcoming_> sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<seeitcoming_> just... add it
<h3sp4wn_> pci=routeirq,noacpi noapic all of that reduces performance
<setuid> h3sp4wn_, Not on Thinkpads and my AMD64 machines, it dramatically increases performance...
<setuid> _dramatically_ increases performance
<seeitcoming_> setuid: Seriously, just edit the file
<setuid> seeitcoming_, I did, added it already
<seeitcoming_> setuid: cool :D
<seeitcoming_> though you're right, it's not exactly discoverable
<h3sp4wn_> Is it not in the README.Debian
<seeitcoming_> h3sp4wn_: there is none
<setuid> Well, it boots...
<setuid> Still doesn't like anything higher than 80x60 resolution at boot time, and splash/splashy both fail
<setuid> blech, the edit mode of grub2 is horrible compared to the previous grub
<seeitcoming_> setuid: not really imo. The file you edit isn't full of bizarre double-comments and so on
<setuid> seeitcoming_, No no, I mean when you hit 'e' at grub's boot menu to modify the kernel lines before booting them
<setuid> it's all emacs-like now
<setuid> and free-form, very sloppy
<seeitcoming_> setuid: oh yeah. not cool, but it's my humble opinion that people that design the boot process are on crack anyway
<setuid> Some are
<protonchris> Is anyone in here seeing issues with openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us today?
<setuid> protonchris, Yes, it's broken
<setuid> protonchris, dpkg -P it
<protonchris> setuid: thanks.
<protonchris> ok
<setuid> The hell with it... usplash, bootsplash and splashy all fail
<seeitcoming_> setuid: usplash works fine for me...
<seeitcoming_> why do you need it at such an obscene resolution?
<setuid> Nope, it refuses any mode I throw at it, from 798 to 500... and when I choose "mode 6", the screen goes black for about 30 seconds, while it continues to boot... then I see a quick init output in 1600x1200 resolution (as expected), then gdm loads.
<Iulian> Hey
<nemo> Is there by any chance an nvidia package for hardy a4 yet?
<nemo> I'd like to avoid manual install, and without that BLOB I can't play Spring on my machine
<nemo> .. I mean, not that a manual install is that painful, just that I don't like cluttering up system with such things
<nemo> hm
<nemo> the new nvidia installer is annoying
<nemo> shut down X indeed
<nemo> that could explain the lack of a package
<nemo> oh well
<seeitcoming_> setuid: what if you don't throw any mode at it?
<theholyduck_> in ubuntu, root logins are disabled right?
<theholyduck_> is there a reason why your themes and gnome setups arent softlinked into your /root/ directory?
<theholyduck_> so that you are using the same theme in both synaptic
<theholyduck_> and on the desktop?
<WelshDragon> Hey, has anyone had a problem with firefox3 b3 not displaying?
<setuid> seeitcoming_, Setting no mode just goes into the default 80x25 mode, blacks out, then loads gdm
<WelshDragon> Everything i try to launch it, it appears in the panel "Starting firefox" but then just dissappears, any idea why?
<WelshDragon> I've tried a complete removal and reinstall
<WelshDragon> no one?
<JanC> WelshDragon: tried Firefox's safe mode?
<JanC> or (temporarily) removing/renaming the firefox profile
<WelshDragon> I've tried safemode
<WelshDragon> How would i remove the profile?
<|Assid|> heya
<lufis> Anyone used kde4 on hardy
<lufis> ?
<hydrogen> nope!
<hydrogen> not a soul
<lufis> :(
<jpatrick> lufis: no much demand for it
<Assid> i did
<Assid> nice.. very fast
<lufis> Was wanting to ask someone who had tried it how it was. i.e., slow, buggy
<lufis> cool
<Assid> but then i do have a quad core
<Assid> has quite a bit of bugs tho.. and i do mean quite a bit
<lufis> sigh.
<Assid> shows promise if they can iron everything out
<lufis> Usable, though?
<Assid> well.. i only have the base installation as such
<Assid> i tried kopete - kde4 .. and that crashed on me
<Assid> the fonts.. and window manager in general.. brilliant
<lufis> hm
<Assid> pdf files load super fast from within konqueror
<jpatrick> :)
<Assid> faster than nautilis did
<lufis> yeah, i don't like nautilus much
<Assid> shows good promise.. i might port there
<Assid> but last time i ran kubuntu.. support for gnome apps made it slower
<Assid> and when you have a few gigs of email. You really cant afford things going slow
<lufis> yeah
<lufis> did 4.1 improve anything?
<Assid> no clue
<lufis> i tried a pre-release and it was godawful :p
<lufis> i'm sure it's gotten better since
<Assid> 4.1 ?
<Assid> i didnt even know 4.0 was "complete"
<lufis> 4.0 was released in january i think
<lufis> and then 4.1 was either released or is about to be released
<Assid> dunno
<Assid> as far as the version released to hardy is concerned.. theres a long way to go
<Assid> as i said.. very promising if they can pull it together
<lufis> ah well, guess i'll give it a go
<Assid> i loved the speed the apps opened up
<Assid> atleast if that pdf was any hint
<Assid> anyone here a bug tester as such ?
<Assid> someone from launchpad preferably
<Gnine> openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us package broken - system updated 02.17.2008 kernel 2.6.24-8 - compiz.real continues to crash
<Gnine> compiz.real does not load on 'compiz --replace'
<Gnine> via alt-f2
<Gnine> http://pastebin.com/d19d764b8 <-- terminal output of compiz error
<james_w> Gnine: are you on nvidia?
<james_w> Gnine: your /var/log/xorg.0.log probably has some useful information?
<Gnine> nvidia mx4000
<Gnine> i doubt i'll be the only one with this error
<Gnine> reinstallation of nvidia-glx (as recommended on debug file) had zero effect. disabling restricted driver causes xserver to run on low resolution mode. results: compiz is null on new kernel.
<Kalpik> Gnine, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=698805
<Gnine> nvidia glx / restricted driver enabled has no errors. this is a compiz issue directly related to xgl not loading for some reason. i think
<Kalpik> Gnine, just try that link
<Gnine> k
<sveri> ich lebe noch
<sveri> sry, wrong channel
<jpatrick> sveri: I hope you do to
<sveri> jpatrick: *fg thx
<Gnine> hopefully this is included in some batch fix for next update, Kalpik . i can work without xgl. i'll go ahead execute that thing anyway
<Kalpik> Gnine, that should get compiz working again :)
<Assid> xgl is missing atm
<Assid> br0ken
<RyanPrior> Is there a way to connect to SMB shares without using Nautilus, since gvfs is broken?
<h3sp4wn_> just use fusesmb raw
<Assid> smb should work ?!
<h3sp4wn_> or cifs in the kernel
<RyanPrior> Hardy doesn't even have Places -> Connect to remote server anymore. It totally sucks.
<RyanPrior> I used to have a bunch of remote servers in my Places and use them all the time, now I've had to hack everything to get that connectivity back, and no Nautilus integration - but still haven't figured out SMB.
<h3sp4wn_> Why not just use nfs over a vpn
<Gnine> i have a different file than the libglx.so.169.09 posted in that forum link
<Gnine> no matter. i just wanted to bring the issue in here since j.braden was bitching about not posting any more compiz errors at launchpad
<RyanPrior> Can somebody help me mount a samba share without using Nautilus?
<seeitcoming__> RyanPrior: smbmount ?
<Heretic43> Hello :-)
<h3sp4wn_> Is there not a gui for fusesmb anyway
<heret1c> ubotu repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<heret1c> atta good bot.
<RyanPrior> I am trying to mount a samba drive. When I used to do it with Nautilus, I would just say to mount "smb://sgs2/ryanprior" - but now that gvfs is in and that doesn't work, I need to find a new way. fusesmb and smbmount do not seem to work. Does anybody have other suggestions?
<heret1c> zeroconf?
<RyanPrior> It's interesting that now, with gvfs, we can still do the things that every single filesystem browser ever can do, but not actually interesting or useful things like connecting to remote drives.
<RyanPrior> Is zeroconf a program? I thought it was a collection of principals and connectivity services, a sort of easy-networking blueprint.
<heret1c> It's in the KDE system settings. Not much use in Gnome, afak.
<RyanPrior> Ah - I'm not using KDE, so that's probably not an option for me.
 * heret1c whistles the famous "While we's waiting for the smegging repositories to be updated" tune
<slanning> hello, hard-hearted harbiners of hardy herons :)
<Assid> sup heret1c
<heret1c> assid> waiting for the repositories to be updated.
<heret1c> listening to rense radio - they talk about this spy say they wish to shoot down.
 * heret1c 's fav infoid #17: The Hubble Space Telescope is a modified KH11 spysat.
<heret1c> waste not, want not. :-)
<doofy`> do the hardy repositories have the version of FGLRX which supports compositing window managers?
<heret1c> doofy> hoogle is your friend.
<heret1c>      g
<Assid> oh man
<heret1c> wot
<heret1c> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/
<Assid> heret1c: are there updates to be expected?
<heret1c> Assid> my guess is as good as yours.
<heret1c> libclamav2 isn't in yet.
<Assid> oh boy
<heret1c> patience
 * heret1c opens a new XL tube of patience cream
<Assid> yeah but the faster we get newer updates.. the better our testing
<heret1c> yes.
<heret1c> XXL factor 17
<DanaG> Hmm, I like the new wallpaper, but it needs a new theme to go with it.
<heret1c> dana> u mean desktop background?
<_dan_> is todays daily build working?
<Assid> we have a daily build?
<Assid> you could check proposed updates
<_dan_> its on cdimages.ubuntu.com yeah
<_dan_> well ill see soon
<heret1c> oi.
<Assid> imageshacks messed up
<abescully> what does Err http://buildbot.no-ip.org gutsy/main Sources, 404 Not Found mean?
<Assid> err whats an alternate of photobucket to upload screenshots
<credible> picpaste.com
<timing> hey nice background, who made it?
<Assid> sweet thanks
<Assid> http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_1.png
<Assid> so there you go.. running powertop
<Assid> and my battery drains faster than it used to
<DanaG> Powertop is more useful when you're actually on battery.
<DanaG> That way you get a wattage estimate, if your BIOS implements it.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, what video card, and do you use Compiz when on battery?
<heret1c> http://tinyurl.com/26sjbp is a rater nice music video.
<Assid> http://picpaste.com/Screenshot-2.png
<Assid> yeah i do
<Assid> but i used to use it before too
<DanaG> [ 4489.935882] printk: 21 messages suppressed.
<DanaG> [ 4489.935892] rtc: lost 1 interrupts
<Assid> 1.5-2 weeks now
<Assid> i cant shutdown without X hanging
<Assid> shuftdown/logout.. nothing (on my desktop)
<dax_roc> Evening all
<dax_roc> Are there teething problems with the new nvidia - drivers , No longer have a composite enabled desktop...
<DanaG> pulseaudio: pulsecore/resampler.c:1334: trivial_resample: Assertion `o_index * fz < pa_memblock_get_length(output->memblock)' failed.
<EmmerP> vimperator/j #
<EmmerP> ho
<jbf2> Hi all. Is this a good place to ask for input/suggestions on what to do with a bug I got assigned to me in Hardy? :)
<ryanakca> is it possible to use firefox 2.x or (or whatever the version was before version 3) on Hardy?
<seeitcoming__> ryanakca: yes
<seeitcoming__> ryanakca: enable the gutsy repos and use something like:
<ryanakca> seeitcoming__: ok, thanks, install the gutsy .deb?
<seeitcoming__> sudo aptitude install firefox=0.11.2-0ubuntu4
<seeitcoming__> well you could do that too
<seeitcoming__> but from repos is easier imo
<jbf2> while you are at it, what happens with a package that gets orphaned in debian? do you just drop it too?
<ryanakca> seeitcoming__: thanks :)
<jpatrick> jbf2: it gets assigned to the Debian QA team till someone adopts it
<seeitcoming__> ryanakca: No problems
<ryanakca> hmm... is it just me or have there been quite a few broken dependencies this week?
<heret1c> ryanakca> spot on.
<heret1c>  /usr/sbin/update-python-modules causes loads of errors here.
<heret1c> on aptitude update
<heret1c> Anyone seen this: IOError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/var/lib/python-support/python2.5/bootconfig/__init__.py' (aptitude update)
<heret1c> http://tinyurl.com/2kw9ry - I'm not alone.
<heret1c> someone please send me their /var/lib/python-support/python2.5/bootconfig/__init__.py ?
<PodMan99a> ah thats better
<PodMan99a> running update-manager -d i get an error about upgrading to prerelease... thats kinda the idea ..... lol
<bjwebb> hi
<heret1c> 'lo
<heret1c> repeat: someone please send me their /var/lib/python-support/python2.5/bootconfig/__init__.py ?
<bjwebb> compiz is broke :(
<heret1c> h'm. there is a __init__.pyc
<bjwebb> it worked without twecking on kubuntu feisty
<bjwebb> could my card be blacklisted?
<bjwebb> where is the list?
<bjwebb> :S it is blacklisted
<credible> which one is it?
<credible> the i965?
<bjwebb> X600
<bjwebb> ati
<bjwebb> hhmmm, i have next to no xorg.conf
<bjwebb> 42 lines
<heret1c> sypposed to ne smaller in new xorg
<bjwebb> hmmm
<bjwebb> where is my graphics card stuff?
<ryanpg> hola team, any of you running jackd on recent hardy -rt kernels? I'm getting blasted with xruns
<prg3> I'm having a problem with firefox3b3 in hardy (updated today).. it always defaults into offline mode..
<Amaranth> prg3: do you use networkmanager?
<prg3> Amaranth: I don't think so.. I'm using Windowmaker, and I manually ifconfig/dhclient everything
<Amaranth> right, it's probably trying to ask networkmanager if you're online
<prg3> Anyway to disable that, or just to make networkmanager always say it's online?
<Amaranth> *shrug*
<Amaranth> I use networkmanager
<prg3> Think this is worth a bugreport?
<Amaranth> couldn't hurt
<prg3> K, I'll fire one in.. I'll also fire up networkmanager (knetworkmanager?) and see if that clears up the problem
<prg3> Thanks!
<DanaG> Argh, I so hate Flash.
<DanaG> It makes Firefox segfault every 3 or so pages with flash.
<ethana3> gnash come quickly...
<WorkingOnWise> what would cause glx to not be available? Nvidia geforce 6100, 169.09 drivers
<ffer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/+bug/192253
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192253 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 "xorg glx module is missing" [High,Confirmed]
<credible> it wouldn't be ubuntu+1 without an nvidia bug :D
<billytwowilly> hey, is hardy stable enough for someone to play around with yet?
<zqwe> it depend on what is "enough" for you
<darthanubis> totally
<billytwowilly> as in close to how dapper was 2 months before release
<darthanubis> ha
<billytwowilly> That's the last alpha version of kubuntu I tried and it was very smooth.
<darthanubis> what does that even mean?
<billytwowilly> ie. the stability of dapper alpha 4.
<darthanubis> relative to who?
<darthanubis> only you can answer that obviously
<billytwowilly> you could comment from your point of reference.
<billytwowilly> I suppose I'll find out when I install it anyway;)
<eklof> Hi guys,
<eklof> is there some tool for configuring multiple monitors in xorg? The one included in Hardy doesn't work for me at all. I have three monitors.
<DanaG> ah-HAH: so it WAS the nvidia-glx-new update that broke glx!
<DanaG> I installed the update, and voilá: it broke.
<Dr_willis> the nvidia drivers include a tool like that eklof  - nvidia only of course. :)
<eklof> Well, this is ATI-crap
<Dr_willis> not sure if any others exist
<eklof> darn
<Dr_willis> I dont use ati. :) so never looked into it.
<eklof> It's a quad-card, and if we don't get this to work, it's back to XP!
<eklof> I hate for that to happen
<Dr_willis> blame ati and their drivers/support i guess.
<Dr_willis> its possible their newer drivers will be better.
<eklof> Well surely.
<Dr_willis> check the ati forums/wiki pages also.
<choudesh> Dr_willis, eklof, what seems to be the issue?
<Dr_willis> I gave up on ati - about 4 yrs ago. :)
<eklof> choudesh: only 2 monitors working, seems like I can't get the other GPU up and running
<Dr_willis> is that a crossfire card?
<choudesh> with crossfire or a different video card?
 * Dr_willis wonders how big a desk one has for 4 monitors..
<eklof> choudesh: it's a ATI firemv 2400, quad-card.
<choudesh> ahh, ok
<eklof> It's 2xGPU but hooks up to four monitors.
<DanaG> Workaround for brokenness: download the installer fron 169.09 from nvidia's site, and run it.
<DanaG> Since it's the same version as the packaged one, you shouldn't have to disable lrm-manager.
#ubuntu+1 2009-02-09
<IntuitiveNipple> ahhh, temporary issue... reboot of the VM solved it
<histo> There is a bug with compiz right now and nvidia
<histo> Just kill compiz.real and you can get in.
<histo> ctrl+alt+F1 killall compiz.real   then CTRL+ALT+F7 and log in.
<histo> wow very little activity on this channel for this release?
<histo> are we losing that many users?
<maco> is dinner on the US west coast, and bedtime on the east coast
<maco> and "kids, do your homework that's due monday!" time all across the US
<maco> and its way past bedtime for europe
<histo> I've just never seen this channel so slow with a release at this stage.
<histo> hell even the ubuntu channel is slow
<|syockit|> it's monday morning in east side of the globe
<danbhfive> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Jaunty Jackelope (9.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule
<Chriz212> Hi ya people =)
<Chriz212> how can i restore grub from usb?, i installed windows 7 after jaunty =\
<|syockit|> Chriz212: mount your root partition somewhere (eg /mnt/ubuntu), mount boot inside the root (eg /mnt/ubuntu/boot)
<|syockit|> *boot partition
<|syockit|> Chriz212: i wish I could show you a good page on that
<|syockit|> Chriz212: try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<Chriz212> |syockit|i am outta cds =(
<Chriz212> i need to uuse usb =\
<|syockit|> no, it's for livecd/liveusb all sorts
<|syockit|> Chriz212: do you have liveusb?
<Chriz212> liveusb?
<|syockit|> as long as you can boot, you can fix
<Chriz212> i should be able to boot my usb =)
<|syockit|> does it have a shell?
<|syockit|> ubuntu shell of course
<Chriz212> i am on windows 7 =\
<Chriz212> the usb drive i blank....
<Chriz212> is*
<|syockit|> okay, if it's at least 1gb, then use unetbootin to install livecd on it
<|syockit|> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Chriz212> woot brb 3hours....
<Chriz212> gotta dl ubuntu....
<|syockit|> If I only knew a smaller distro with the tools needed...
<|syockit|> maybe DSL was good enough
<centaur5> !blueprints
<ubottu> Want to suggest or discuss ideas of a future project/feature?  With Launchpad you can track blueprints (feature specification summaries) from discussion through review, approval, and implementation.  See https://blueprints.launchpad.net/
<john_> hello all
<john_> how can you recover ubuntu when it is booting only to (initramfs), can anyone help please please please
<FFForever> how do i regenerate my config for grub to add windows 7?
<kab> FFForever, boot with your ubuntu cd
<kab> open a terminal
<kab> do sudo
<kab> sudo su -
<kab> mount your ubuntu root partition
<kab> example
<kab> if your partition is /dev/sda3
<kab> mkdir /media/sda3
<FFForever> kab i am already in ubuntu =)
<kab> mount /dev/sda3 /media/sda3
<kab> bind your dev and proc in /media/sda3
<kab> cd /media/sda3
<FFForever> how do i add run the grub auto configuration?
<kab> mount -t proc proc proc
<kab> then mount your dev
<kab> mount -bind /dev /media/sda3/dev
<kab> after you have that, you chroot your partition sda3
<kab> chroot /media/sda3 /bin/bash
<kab> and reinstall your grub
<kab> grub-install /dev/sda
<kab> and that's all
<|syockit|> kab: does it detect win7 partition?
<kab> |syockit|, you need to configure your menu.lst
<kab> in your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<|syockit|> I take it as no then?
<kab> you need to configure your Windows
<kab> title Your WIndows, XP, Vista, etc
<kab> rootnoverify	(hd0,0)
<kab> savedefault
<kab> makeactive
<kab> chainloader	+1
<kab> this is a simple example, but you can get the idea
<kab> where sda1 is a windows partition
<kab> if your windows partition is in sda2 you need to setup your rootnoverifi (hd0,1)
<john_> I got it fixed never mind thank for looking
<clp> anyone successfully installed office 2003?
<ryanprior> clp: appdb.winehq.org
<peterz> gah, the gnome plop plop sounds are back!!
<scizzo-> peterz: its a feature
<peterz> scizzo-: no its not, its driving me insane
<peterz> scizzo-: worst part is, I had them disabled, but they came back after an upgrade
<maco> redisable them?
<peterz> maco: that gnome-volume-control doesn't appear to have the switch anymore :/
<peterz> nor could I find anything usable in gconf-editor
<maco> l
<maco> l
<maco> sorry, i just missed krunner
<peterz> :-)
<maco> WOAH
<maco> it just went back to the old one
<maco> probably because if you dont use pulseaudio the new one breaks *completely*
<peterz> lovely
<peterz> I also noticed I don't have to kill pulse anymore, because it stopped starting itself ;-)
<maco> hm gnome-sound-properties doesnt exist anymore?
<peterz> not on my machine apparently
<maco> mine either
<peterz> I tried apt-cache search, but that didn't find it either
<maco> i dont know what's going on
<maco> and dtchen is sick, so probably sleeping instead of going online all the time. maybe themuso would know?
<peterz> what actually generates the plop plop stuff?
<peterz> is that gtk?
<peterz> or some gnome lib
<maco> i dont know
<peterz> right,... because I'm almost at the point where I'm going to leech the source package and teach it to not plop
<peterz> of course, that requires knowing which source package...
<maco> uh
<maco> why not just rename the sound file in /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/ so it cant find it?
<peterz> ok, let me do that
<peterz> yay, that did it
<peterz> rm -rf /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu ftw!
<maco> doh
<maco> er
<maco> now you have no login sounds either you know
<peterz> I don't care ;-)
<maco> or the little drums when it tells you "go put in your password"
<maco> oh. um. ok.
<peterz> those didn't annoy me as much, because that only happens like rarely
<howlingmadhowie> hi everybody :) jaunty is cool :)
<CoreyOn> Hey guys, I just updated my system (already had jaunty) and now when I boot I get a black screen before the login. I have a geforce card, and I'm 100% sure it's something to do with nvidia, can anyone help with this? I've tried changing the driver to nv in xorg.conf, but no luck.
<syockit> if nv doesn't work, then I don't think it's just nvidia. but just in case, try vesa
<Cruster> hi there...I have a problem...when I try to disable vsync or direct rendering in advanced effects menu, effects cannot start. What could be the problem? Should I provide xorg.conf?
<syockit> You can't have effects with direct rendering disabled. no comment on vsync though
<Sergeant_Pony> I trued in #ubuntu and got no reply... sorry. but I need to know about xforms. I need it to compile echolinux and can't seem to find any help.? please?
<syockit> why does it need xforms? no gtk/qt?
<Sergeant_Pony> according to the doc's it's required and doesn't compile without it
<Sergeant_Pony> there is no gui for the program, it's all command line
<syockit> but xforms got something to do with x11 gui
<syockit> try libx11-dev
<syockit> found it: libforms1-dev
<syockit> Sergeant_Pony: pinging you for answer
<Sergeant_Pony> ok, cool. I'll give it a shot. thanks
<syockit> Sergeant_Pony: sorry it's libforms-dev
<Sergeant_Pony> thanks... now hopefully it compiles ;)
<Sergeant_Pony> :) it worked. thanks
<BUGabundo> good morning everyone
<|ns|nR8> CPU- +57°C Fan: 4192 RPM | M/B- +39.0°C | GPU- +51°C | HDD- +38°C
<gourgi> hi i have a problem  with ecryptfs
<gourgi> i installed ecryptfs-utils , i created a second account to test --encrypt-home option, and i could login to the  2nd account butu i couldn't login to my primary
<gourgi> actually i could login from my virtual terminals but not from GDM, it  just return back there
<gourgi> what i did : uninstall ecryptfs-utils, login through GDM, install ecryptfs-utils and generate passprhase for the primary account
<gourgi> so both work well now :D
<rasta`> greetz
<nblracer> havinge some problems with Jaunty
<nblracer> just did an upgrade last night to oo it, and i hate to say it broke my system
<nblracer> i have a feeling the problem is with X but unsure
<nblracer> When i boot up it is unresponsice  on the login screen
<nblracer> the user name text and icon are un clear
<nblracer> I'm also not able to drop down to a terminal screen at this time
<nblracer> After several tries i was able to login once, but then it froze while loading my user data
<nblracer> is therea simple way i can repaire this
<nblracer> or should i down grade?
<platius> nblracer;  you might look at this post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1061919
<nblracer> thanks
<platius> nblracer; the forumache post worked for me.
<ali1234> well it seems like the DPI thing has opened up a huge can of worms
<nblracer> taking some notes now, and will give it a go in a few
<vbgunz> has Kubuntu Jaunty updating broke? I have not gotten an update in 4 days :/
<vbgunz> I do sudo apt-get update && upgrade and nothing is coming down.
<vbgunz> ahh getting them now. unusual though. I've tried the last 3 days this being the 4th and I've never seen a development version go a day without an update. things slowing down?
<vbgunz> 27 updates in 4 days :|
<vbgunz> brb, hopefully it fixed kwin compositing crash :)
<nblracer> brb goinging to try this
<nblracer> still having problems
<nblracer> i tried deleting xorg.conf
<nblracer> and killing compiz
<nblracer> also im using an intergrated on board vid by intel not nvidia
<ali1234> my intel video has suddenly become really flaky too
<ali1234> not to the point of being unusable though
<nblracer> well my whole sytem seems to lock up
<ali1234> compix is going really slow and the sound is crackly like it's using 101% cpu...
<nblracer> but i dont know what my problem is
<ali1234> a reboot seems to have fixed it actually
<nblracer> i think it is X, since sometimes when i can enter my PW, i get a black screen of flashing colors, then it locks up
<nblracer> bah
<nblracer> i think  i fond the probelm
<nblracer> here is my problem
<nblracer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/304871
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 304871 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i845G] Fatal server error: Couldn't bind memory for BO front buffer (Jaunty)" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<nblracer> and it is on the main page of jaunty as a known big
<nblracer> gug
<nblracer> baw cant type
<nblracer> bug!
<nblracer> may have to down grade :(
<nblracer> let me try a few things..
<incubii> will jauntys new kernel come with update iwl3945 drivers ?
<bardyr> Hey, im going to install jaunty on a laptop with two disk in a raid 0 with ext4, the raid is going to hold 2 partitions one for the system one for data. one of the disk are going to have a /boot partition and the other a swap
<bardyr> has anyone tried this or have any comments?
<incubii> i have 4 disks in raid 0 with ext4 running, but its hardware raid
<bardyr> incubii, did you use the alternative cd?
<incubii> yes
<bardyr> incubii, how is it running?
<incubii> i dont know of any other way to install with ext4
<incubii> runs good, no hiccups yet
<incubii> file operations feel a little snappier
<Like> i have a truble shot hard
<IntuitiveNipple> ext4? Yes... deletes on large trees are impressively fast (e.g. linux kernel)
<IntuitiveNipple> Ext4 can be selected in the Ubiquity desktop installer
<Like> rhythmbox dont work dont launch the link
<Like> off any link
<Like> the suport has faded
<Like> im out
<incubii> um ok
<bardyr> is jaunty going to have kernel 2.6.29?
<custombrush> so now i will booting jaunty and check updates
<incubii> bardyr, it looks like it will
<unixdawg> ok I just ran the upgrades that came out and they failed.
<vbgunz> how in the world do you set 256 colors for vim in screen? screen keeps botching my colors down to 8. why?
<alex-weej> because vim is rubbish, use gedit
<Volkodav> anybody else has this uprgade that can not be fully installed &
<gnomefreak> depends on what upgrade you mean
<Volkodav> well whatever popped up this morning with update manager
<charlie-tca> yes
<charlie-tca> I used apt-get and it ran all of them
<Volkodav> some packages are not marked for download and install
<charlie-tca> I know. Running "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" ran all of them, though
<Volkodav> I wonder if I wait or go with partial
<unixdawg> jaunty is turning out nice
<rainmanp7> .
<unixdawg> I just got realplayer installed and it works great
<unixdawg> but still need koffice2
<fujimitsu> new driver version 180 is active but visual effects will not run. blank screen with a cursor.
<fujimitsu> had to force a shutdown. it turned unresponsive. but could restart normally without visual effects
<fujimitsu> this is nvidia
<syldeb35> fujimitsu: known Bug #326344
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 326344 in xorg-server "compiz/kwin freezes on login as of xorg-server 1.5.99.902-0ubuntu2" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/326344
<fujimitsu> alright
<unixdawg> ok mplayer wont install on jaunty
<Sebastian> Some update from the last 24 hours broke something for me. When GDM starts on my ThinkPad X60s, all I see is a blank screen. Known issue?
<kuaera> Anyone have any information on enabling desktop window transparency? I feel it might be a driver issue, as I am running "ati" and the composite X extension is loaded.
<vbgunz> screen doesn't see .screenrc *unless* I use the -c switch to point to it. anyone know why?
<unixdawg> any idea when mythtv will install and work on jaunty
<Volkodav> I am getting this error after recent upgrade ==> http://pastie.org/384063
<Volkodav> any ideas guys ?
<rainmanp7> I got errors where the Nvidia driver wouldn't even let me boot into the desktop
<Volkodav> happenned too
<Volkodav> second reboot helped
<Volkodav> compiz is the least of the concerns really
<Volkodav> something you can live without
<Volkodav> that's for sure
<fujimitsu> npviewer just crashed web surfing
<nblracer> hello i was on earlyer this morning, reporting a problem with X, just wont to state that i was able to use the workaround provided
<^hashbang^> I just installed Alpha 4 amd64  and I can't for the life of me get the 173, 177, or  the 180 drivers to work. I can logon to GDM but then  my screen goes to a black background, and a mouse  arrow and nothing else happens. if I go to a console I  can see that the gnome bar has started, along with  other gnomeish bits..
<^hashbang^> 
<^hashbang^> nvidia card that is =)
<^hashbang^> any idea's? thoughts...
<nblracer> hmm yes
<^hashbang^> cool ok..
<^hashbang^> what?
<nblracer> i had a simmilar problem and there is know bug with nvidia, Some one gave me the link, to the work around
<^hashbang^> btw, this is a quadro fs 560
<nblracer> let me look though the logs
<^hashbang^> ok cool, ty
<nblracer> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1061919
<^hashbang^> ty, i'm reading now =)
<nblracer> how ever that was not my problem
<nblracer> mine was this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/304871
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 304871 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i845G] Fatal server error: Couldn't bind memory for BO front buffer (Jaunty)" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<nblracer> thats if you had a intel vid card, so dont worry about that
<^hashbang^> ok
<^hashbang^> funny enough, I didn't see any errors... just a black background... and I didn't have compiz enabled. I had just installed from apt-get and then rebooted...
<^hashbang^> ah so it's a compiz and glx driver issue?
<^hashbang^> hmm
<nblracer> i think compiz is on by defult
<^hashbang^> ok well, let me try it again... thanks for the link
<maxb> ^hashbang^: bug 326344
<nblracer> np
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 326344 in xorg-server "compiz/kwin freezes on login as of xorg-server 1.5.99.902-0ubuntu2" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/326344
<nblracer> if there a highly recomended GUI for xorg.conf?
<^hashbang^> ok brb
<maxb> nblracer: Your favourite text editor! :-)
 * charlie-tca thought gedit would be the wrong answer...
<maco> vim?
<maco> er, gui....uh....gvim?
 * syockit vims
<charlie-tca> yeah, gvim for gui
<^hashbang^> cool guys that worked
<^hashbang^> export LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1 did the trick
<vbgunz> compositing is broken in the latest jaunty. been like this for several days. anyone know whats going on?
<maco> vbgunz: be more specific
<maco> what video driver?
<vbgunz> maco: I enable effects, I see the login wallpaper, and boom, stuck ... nothing happens at all. I have to edit .kde/share/config/kwinrc and disable compositing, restart X just to get it work again
<vbgunz> Nvidias 180.22 I believe
<maco> ok so it could be kwin or nvidia
<maco> lemme install myupdates and ill tell if it affects my intel system
<vbgunz> maco: I have an AMD system if it makes a difference :)
<vbgunz> effects were working fine until a few days ago. I don't know why, but effects make everything feel faster
<zdobersek> Is anybody having a working wireless connection in Jaunty Alpha4? With Belkin's USB adapter, NetworkManager appears to be connected to the wifi network with ~90% signal strength, but no packages seem to transmit and loading any page in firefox fails. Anybody having same problem or even solution for it?
<vbgunz> zdobersek: are you mac filtering on the router? just curious. my only tip really :|
<maco> zdobersek: did you use wireshark to confirm that no packets are moving?
<zdobersek> maco: I saw incredibly low amount of packages receives/sent when looking at wlan0 connection properties.
<maco> can you try doing "sudo /etc/init.d/NetworkManager stop" then connect using iwconfig?
<nikolam> HI. Can I add EXT4 support to my current Hardy install?
<nikolam> liko compile module or soemthing?
<BUGabundo> nikolam: you are better asking in #ubuntu-server
<BUGabundo> nikolam: you are better asking in #ubuntu-kernel
<BUGabundo> or the kernel ML
<maco> sounds like a bad idea...
<maco> defnitely need to move the data and copyit back if you DO do it
<fujimitsu> firefox is behaving pretty well. i'll even postpone installing galeon
<vbgunz> I would love to convert my ext3 to ext4 ... I just haven't found a definitive up-to-date trusted guide or walkthrough on it :/
<vbgunz> maco: I just did an update that requires a reboot, maybe this will fix it?
<vbgunz> one sec, going to check for latest nvidia drivers
<fujimitsu> convert? wouldnt you have to check off that option on installation
<nikolam> maco, I am not using ext4 for anything but testing jaunty on another partition
<nikolam> I know ext4 is not recommended in present time for default fs
<vbgunz> fujimitsu: yeah, you can do it like that but I believe it is also possible to "convert" ab exisiting ext3 installation
<nikolam> I just want access to ext4 from hardy
<maco> fujimitsu: you can move teh data off it, format the partition, and move the data back on. it cannot upgrade in-place because the inode sizes change (or something like that)
<maco> nikolam: might wnat to wait til they figure out that thing where files saved on ext
<maco> on ext4 magically become 0-byte files
<fujimitsu> right. that sounds more like the way to do it. but since i dont know how much time vs. doing a fresh install... well
<vbgunz> going to reboot
<vbgunz> brb
<nikolam> maco yes, ext4 is not god for use now, bur read only or something is ok for me.
<fujimitsu> when is that web integration thing happening (havent checked milestone)
<maco> web integration?
<fujimitsu> well.. thats what jaunty is about fast startup and web apps from desktop type thing.. i guess i have to read some more
<fujimitsu> one thing i know for sure.. its still not faster than 8.10 startup yet
<_MMA_> Any ides why desktop effects cannot be enabled on Intel 82852/855GM atm?
<fujimitsu> visual effects are a no-go even on nvidia driver version 180
<_MMA_> fujimitsu: Ok. Haven't tested Jaunty on nVidia yet. Thanx for the heads up.
<Alexia_Death> fujimitsu: visual effects are entirely a go. but not with alpha4.
<Alexia_Death> the X in that version is buggy. two versions back works nice.
<vbgunz> maco: I just upgraded the kernel, reinstalled the nvidia driver and kwin compositing still doesn't work. I see the login screen, login, and the default splash freezes with the last 3 items still fuzzy :/
 * Alexia_Death is using kwin with visual effects.
<fujimitsu> driver is active.. just cannot enable visual effects properly
<vbgunz> Alexia_Death: you're having problems with compositing too?
<andersk> bug 326344
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 326344 in xorg-server "compiz/kwin freezes on login as of xorg-server 1.5.99.902-0ubuntu2" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/326344
<Alexia_Death> vbgunz: known bug
<maxb> Alexia_Death: 3 versions back now
<vbgunz> awesome, link?
<Alexia_Death> maxb: Still there?
<maxb> Well, I'm extrapolating from the changelog not touching anything relevant at all
<Alexia_Death> fujimitsu: I could not enable it either some time back but it does work wuith 180.27 and the xorg version that ended in 1ubuntu0
<andersk> 0ubuntu1.  It’s all in the bug report.
<vbgunz> am going to try it without direct rendering... see what happens
<vbgunz> if I log out, something went horribly wrong, call police!
<vbgunz> hmm, disabling direct rendering works
<vbgunz> I see my shadows and things are smooth :)
<Alexia_Death> doesnt disabling direct rendering kill performance?
<vbgunz> Alexia_Death: not sure, it seems good so far *but* I believe it should
<unixdawg> ok having a issue on jaunty with oss/alsa/arts fighting for audio
<unixdawg> cant get any softphone to work
<ryoushi19> anyone having trouble starting gnome on 9.04?
<ryoushi19> Like, I actually can't start gnome whatsoever the normal way.  I have use a failsafe terminal session, start gnome-panel, go in and start the network manager and metacity, etc etc.
<ryoushi19> it's kind of a pain.
<ryoushi19> and then my sound doesn't even work.
<ryoushi19> anyone have any suggestions at all?
<maco> evolution is using 99% CPU on trying to send an email
<maco> it uses 38% just sitting there, then i hit send and it spikes to 101% then settles down to 98%
<ryoushi19> so, does anyone know any way to get gnome to start normally?
<maxb> bug 326344
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 326344 in xorg-server "compiz/kwin freezes on login as of xorg-server 1.5.99.902-0ubuntu2" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/326344
<maco> as opposed to abnormally?
<custombrush> by putting this line in your ~/.gnomerc:
<custombrush>   export LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1  it works
<maco> what about for kde users?
<histo> ryoushi19: ctrl+alt+f1 kill compiz.real then switch back
<ryoushi19> well, starting abnormally would be having to open an xterm session, starting gnome panel, then starting everything else from there.
<ryoushi19> but thank you for your suggestions, I'll try them.
<histo> Just basically kill compiz.real and it works for the time being.
<maco> check your xsession-errors because gnome-session sounds like not running
<maco> sure you didnt choose Run Xclient Script?
<ryoushi19> no, I chose failsafe terminal.
<ryoushi19> to get it to actually work.
<maco> er....well that's what a failsafe terminal is supposed to be like...
<ryoushi19> well, yes, I know.  I'm saying that was what I did to work around it.  the normal gnome session wouldn't start.
<ryoushi19> and I was starting the normal gnome session.
<maco> what happens when you try to start the nomral one?
<ryoushi19> K, the whole "kill compiz.real from a terminal" thing didn't work out.  what were the other methods again?
<kulight> i have moved to jaunty today every thing went well except when trying to  enable nvidia 173 drivers it installs well but when booting up again i get only the desktop wallpaper and nothing else. any idea's ?
<kulight> !Bug 326215
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 326215 in ubuntu "After today's updates I can't log in" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/326215
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Bug 326215
<andersk> It's happening to everyone.  bug 326344.  (Which I think I might have just figured out, by the way!)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 326344 in xorg-server "compiz/kwin freezes on login as of xorg-server 1.5.99.902-0ubuntu2" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/326344
<andersk> I'm currently testing a debdif that should fix it.
<kulight> yay :)
<andersk> We'll know as soon as xorg finishes building...
<kulight> i'll wait ill help test if you want
<kulight> there is pretty big performance boost...
<histo> kulight: ON WHAT?
<kulight> jaunty jeneral fell
<kulight> feel
<histo> no big performance boost on what jaunty?
<histo> with the new kernel and xorg?
<histo> I don't see it.
<kulight> no just the general feel of the system compare to intrepid
<kulight> histo: ^
<maco> anyone reproduce: evolution uses ~ 100% CPU trying to send signed mails then fails to sign/send them anyway?
<custombrush> i use thunderbird
<maco> well that doesnt count...
<andersk> Hmm.  That debdiff didn't work.  I'll keep looking.
<maxb> Could the "increase max clients" thing get reverted temporarily?
<maco> maxb: what?
<maxb> bug 326344
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 326344 in xorg-server "compiz/kwin freezes on login as of xorg-server 1.5.99.902-0ubuntu2" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/326344
<CoreyOn> Hello, I just updated my system (already had Jaunty) and now when I restart I get a black screen, and it'll never load the log in menu. I've read this is a problem with the latest xorg version. However I can't fix this, as no matter what I do it's stuck on this black screen.
<maxb> Is your graphics hardware nvidia? Do you not even get to the login screen?
<CoreyOn> It is nvidia, no I can't get to the login screen
<CoreyOn> Even tried changing my xorg.conf in a live cd to the driver mode as nv, that didnt work as well
<histo> CoreyOn: try safe graphics mode
<kulight> CoreyOn: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<maxb> hrm, this is sounding somewhat different to what other people are experiencing
<CoreyOn> I've read fixes for this problem, I can't seem to get out of the black screen
<CoreyOn> How do I get to safe graphics mode?
<histo> Your botting the live cd or this is on your hd?
<maxb> I suggest first attempting a rollback of the troublesome xserver update: dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/xserver-xorg-core_2%3a1.5.99.902-0ubuntu1_*.deb
<CoreyOn> hard drive
<histo> CoreyOn: oh kill compiz.real
<CoreyOn> maxb: I cant get out of the black screen -> meaning I can't get to a terminal
<histo> CoreyOn: boot up hit ctrl+alt+F1 the ps aux | grep compiz find hte pid number sudo kill thatpid  then ctrl+alt+f7
<maxb> You can't even switch to a text VT ?
<CoreyOn> i've tried ctrl+alt+f1, that doesnt do anything either
<CoreyOn> still is a black screen
<CoreyOn> it might be different from what other people said because it's loading kubuntu, with the kdm instead of gdm
<histo> CoreyOn: well right now there is a problem with compiz and nvidia
<CoreyOn> I knew this, but nobody else mentioned that they couldn't get to the terminal, where I can't seem to do it
<histo> bug 326344
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 326344 in xorg-server "compiz/kwin freezes on login as of xorg-server 1.5.99.902-0ubuntu2" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/326344
<histo> Try booting to recover mode.
<maxb> CoreyOn: What about booting, choosing the recovery mode option at the bootloader menu?
<CoreyOn> Ok, but these people can get to the terminal
<CoreyOn> also i've tried recovery mode, that didnt do anything either
<maxb> Define "not do anything"
<CoreyOn> black screen
<CoreyOn> blank
<CoreyOn> nothing
<maxb> Well, I don't think recovery mode even goes into X, does it?
<CoreyOn> sorry, i meant when it does boot after
<maxb> Well, get a text mode prompt via recovery mode and fix things there, then
<CoreyOn> it gives me the menu of choices, i've tried the one that trys to fix the graphics
<CoreyOn> that didnt fix it
<maxb> BTW, I've pushed a package with the troublesome patch reverted to my PPA.
<CoreyOn> which option is that?
<maxb> Binaries haven't been published yet, I expect they will be at the top-of-the-hour publisher run.
<CoreyOn> how do i get to the prompt from recovery mode?
<maxb> Doesn't it just give you that option?
<CoreyOn> i dont remember it being there, i guss i'll try it again
<CoreyOn> if i do get in, what command shoudl i type?
<CoreyOn> i'm not using compiz, its kwin
<kulight> CoreyOn: ןאד םמ ערונ צקמו
<kulight> CoreyOn: its on grub menu
<CoreyOn> kulight, i cant see that text
<kulight> when booting up you dont see anything ?
<CoreyOn> Yes, I see my bootup screen as normal
<CoreyOn>  CoreyOn: ןאד םמ ערונ צקמו that I cannot read
<kulight> oh sorry its the wrong lang (im switching between chats)
<CoreyUn> ok so i'm in root via the recovery option, what command should i use now?
<kulight> CoreyUn: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<maxb> Maybe try rolling back to the earlier x server first?
<maxb> dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/xserver-xorg-core_2%3a1.5.99.902-0ubuntu1_*.deb
<maxb> assuming it's still in cache
<CoreyUn> ok well it says xserver=xorg isnt installed
<maxb> The name is xserver-xorg-core
<CoreyUn> yes yours worked, i'm retarting now to see if its fixed
<CoreyUn> nice its working
<CoreyUn> ok new problem, i can now login, but once i try logging into kde, it'll try to log in, and then go back to the login window... however i can log into gnome
<unixdawg> ok having random lockups in jaunty
<unixdawg> runs fine then I open seamonkey or another app and it locks the system up
<_VIM_> are there no Kubuntu version of Jaunty? When i go to this site, none of them are labeled Kubuntu, only Ubuntu-desktop-i386-iso
<_VIM_> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/jaunty/alpha-4/
<BUGabundo> _VIM_:
<BUGabundo>  !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<BUGabundo> _VIM_: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<_VIM_> ok i was going by the site in the topic :D
<_VIM_> lol they're labeled the same
<_VIM_> they should have the word kubuntu in them :/
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> I had to change my rsync scripts
<bardyr_> Hey, does anybody else have a problem with compiz feezing the desktop environment?
<andersk> Everyone.
<andersk> bug 326344
<bardyr_> kk
<BUGabundo> LOL
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 326344 in xorg-server "compiz/kwin freezes on login as of xorg-server 1.5.99.902-0ubuntu2" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/326344
<bardyr_> #326344
<BUGabundo> andersk: eheh already on trigger?
<maco> any evolution users experiencing extremely high cpu load when attempting to sign emails?
<andersk> PGP sign?  No, seems to work fine for me.
<geser> does somebody know what's the current way to setup the (gstreamer) audiosink in jaunty? I used till now gnome-sound-properties but it seems to be gone.
<BUGabundo> is there even sound working??
<maco> sound works for me in kde...'
<maco> have not rebooted today though
<BUGabundo> maco: are you on jaunty now?
<BUGabundo> I have to kill PA a few times just for it to connect
<BUGabundo> and then it fails to accept connections from any other app, other then the 1st
<geser> I can use totem to play some mp4 from youtube, but I don't use PA but plain alsa
<geser> but I don't know where I can change from analog output to digital output
<geser> trying PA to get sound on both analog and digital output at the same time is on my TODO list
<maco> BUGabundo: note the "kde" part of that
<maco> kde doesnt use pulse
<maco> BUGabundo: if youre only getting connections from the first app, i really doubt pulse is in use
<maco> thats what happens when you use pure alsa with no dmix
<maco> andersk: its using 100% cpu for a few minutes before finally bringing up the passphrase box. then i enter the passphrase correctly. then it always tells me i did it wrong.
<andersk> maco: Yeah, I definitely don't see that problem.
<maco> :-/ wonder if evo's having troube using gpg-agent instead of seahorse-agent... it *should* work. it worked yesterday.
<hggdh> maco, my experience is that gpg-agent slightly clobbers seahorse-agent (so I was getting the KDE password dialog instead of the Gnome one). But I do not know what else could happen
<quentusrex> Can someone tell me how to delete a gconf tree?
<quentusrex> I have a f***ing piece of software that improperly wrote to gconf, and now I can't remove it... I can't remove the tree....
<maco> hggdh: for some reason im getting the gnome one today. i guess evo is trying to use the not-running seahorse-agent even though it is *perfectly capable* of using gpg-agent...as it did before seahorse-agent existed
<quentusrex> and the gconftool-2 --recursive-unset won't unset all of the keys... only half of them.... I need to delete the tree....
<BUGabundo> quentusrex: gconf-editor ??
<maco> BUGabundo: gconf-editor cant do that
<maco> it can delete individual keys, but not folders
<quentusrex> yeah, I need to delete whole folders....
<BUGabundo> dunno
<BUGabundo> welcome RAOF
<quentusrex> ARGHHH....
<quentusrex> Why would there be something that the root user can't erase???
<BUGabundo> AO: [pulse] Failed to connect to server: Connection refused
<BUGabundo> AO: [alsa] 48000Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)
<BUGabundo> this is nice!
<BUGabundo> :((((((
<quentusrex> what's the grep command to search for text in a directory of files recurisvly?
<andersk> -r
<quentusrex> I mean look inside each of the text files?
<andersk> You mean look only at text files and not binary files or devices?  See --binary-files and --devices in the grep(1) manpage.
<quentusrex> Will I have to reinstall to get rid of glorified registry errors?
<quentusrex> andersk: yes, only text files.
<quentusrex> andersk: just in case you missed the original problem. gconf won't allow me to delete a particular tree... I need to delete the directory.
<quentusrex> and I'm told it might do this if there is a default setting for gconf somewhere, but gconf won't tell me where that damn file is, or even if there is one....
<quentusrex> So because of the inability to delete a gconf directory I might have to install.... :(
<andersk> You almost certainly don't want to delete the defaults.
<andersk> You could try reinstalling the package that contains the defaults, if you suspect that the defaults have somehow been messed up.
<quentusrex> I have purged an application from my system, but the gconf stuff isn't removed...
<quentusrex> and I have no way to manually remove them.
<andersk> `dpkg -S /usr/share/gconf/defaults` will print a list of packages that own files in /usr/share/gconf/defaults.
<andersk> Try reinstalling those packages, then run sudo update-gconf-defaults.
<quentusrex> the app isn't in there...
<quentusrex> thanks andersk somehow that worked....
<quentusrex> I think it was the update-gconf-defaults...
<quentusrex> it seems not to do that automatically....
<andersk> Which package?
<quentusrex> I tried to install ekiga 3.0
<quentusrex> but that failed...
<quentusrex> and then I removed it, and tried to install ekiga 2.0 from package,
<quentusrex> but ekiga 3.0 left 'problems'
<brucealdridge> running jaunty, ran updated, rebooted, blank screen, can still login/ssh ... just no display.
<brucealdridge> running jaunty, ran updated, rebooted, blank screen, can still login/ssh ... just no display.
<quentusrex> is it possible to take a package from jaunty and install it in intrepid?
<dou213> hi guys, can somebody help me set up my ftp-server correctly? i am behind my router, trying to connect with FileZilla within the lan on an ubuntu server box, when i connect unencrypted it works just fine, when i do it with SSL it gives me an error: Connection timed out!
<bernz> dou213, try to avoid cross-posting to unrelated channels -- this is not an appropriate one for general help  ;-)
<bernz> (you can pm me and i can try to suggest some things to help, but i'm not an expert or anything)
<dou213> ok thx bernz
<andersk> quentusrex: Sometimes.
<andersk> Check the package dependencies for a good approximation of whether it's likely to work.
<bernz> is jaunty the first release to use a moniker based on a non-existent animal?  :-)
<FFForever> how do i find out what partition windows is?
<FFForever> (so i can add it to menu.lst
<FFForever> )
<maxb> Try "blkid"
#ubuntu+1 2009-02-10
<bernz> FFForever, try using 'fdisk -l /dev/blah' where 'blah' is your Windows-containing HD
<bernz> (it might be an 'sdx', like 'sda)
<bernz> fdisk -l will list the partitions; from that list, you identify the types, and the first is usually windows' boot
<FFForever> not listed =\
<FFForever> http://pastebin.com/d7a3db613 its a 30gb partition
<FFForver> how do i add windows 7?
<FFForver> (2 grub)
<|ns|nR8> install windows 7 then do a repair grub
<FFForver> this is not working =\, title   Windows-7 root (0,6) chainloader     +1
<FFForver> how do i repair grub?
<|ns|nR8> boot from ubuntu cd
<FFForver> i am in linux?
<FFForver> i don't have the ubuntu cd @ hand but i do have my jaunty install open and running =)
<|ns|nR8> so you installed windows first ?
<|ns|nR8> it should of auto added windows 7 to grub
<FFForver> |ns|nR8, nah i already reinstalled grub =)
<maxb> FFForver: root (0,6) looks somewhat invalid to me
<FFForver> how do i run the automatic grub thingie?
<maxb> Which of those NTFS partitions is the one you actually want?
<FFForver> partition 6
<FFForver> sda6
<maxb> That's marked as linux
<FFForver> its ntfs windows-7 style?
<|ns|nR8> these instructions always work for me http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/
<bernz> FFForver: if the pastebin from before is still valid, your bootable Windows is on /dev/sda3
<FFForver> how do you know
<FFForver> and yes its still valid
<bernz> it's the only partition marked bootable
<bernz> (for one)
<maxb> Thus, in grub terminology, you should say "root (hd0,2)"
<FFForver> its a 30.5gb partition
<bernz> and it's an NTFS file system
<FFForver> its marked extended =\
<bernz> doh!  :-)
<bernz> i believe windows is not so good at starting from an ext
<FFForver> =P
<bernz> you should be able to move its contents to a primary partition, however
<maxb> FFForver: huh? Yes, you have an extended partition. No, the Windows partitions aren't in it
<bernz> (but it might require some serious juggling with dd)
<bernz> erm
<FFForver> maxb, it was just empty space and i let windows make the partitions it needed a 203mb and a 30.5gb partition it made
<bernz> yeah, actually, looking at the list again, it's /dev/sda2 that's your ext
<bernz> and /dev/sda3 isn't "in" that
<FFForver> i don't see why i have so many partitions
<bernz> (0, 1, 2, 3 are primaries)
<bernz> (4+ is extendeds)
<maxb> Whoa! dd-ing your fs-es around is *seriously* voodoo, and liable to cause extra problems for windows
<FFForver> sda 1 should be /, sda 2 should be swap, sda 3 should be /home the rest are uhh windows?
<bernz> maxb's caution is very a propros
<bernz> propos even
<FFForver> so 1-3 are linux
<FFForver> wtf are the other 3?
<bernz> sda1, judging by size, is probably boot
<bernz> anyway, i gotta make dinner, good luck!  maxb knows what he's talking about
<FFForver> would sda4 be windows (i am looking for a 30gb partition)
<maxb> FFForver: Please could you run "blkid -g; blkid" as root, and pastebin the output?
<FFForver> http://pastebin.com/d3068c7a8
<maxb> FFForver: run like that, the sudo only applied to the first command - please "sudo blkid" and see if it reports any more
<FFForver> http://pastebin.com/d6ffb1c6d
<maxb> Right, so, you have two Linux data partitions, sda1 and sda6
<maxb> You have one Linux swapspace partition, sda5
<maxb> You have two Windows partitions, sda3 and sda4
<maxb> You have one extended partition, sda2, which CONTAINS sda5 and sda6
<FFForver> what is an extended partition?
<maxb> The basic format of a partition table can contain only 4 partitions
<maxb> An extended partition escapes this limit by containing other partitions
<FFForver> cool?
<maxb> The asterisk in the fdisk -l output shows sda3 is marked as bootable. In grub terminology this is (hd0,2)
<maxb> Grub numbers the partitions starting at zero, hence 2, not 3
<FFForver> title Windows-7 root (hd0, 2) chainloader +1
<FFForver> like that?
<maxb> there must not be a space inside the root specification
<FFForver> so root(hd0,2)
<FFForver> or root (hd0,2)
<maxb> the last one
<FFForver> kk
<FFForver> here goes nothing =P
<FFForver> brb
<|newbie|> i have installed jaunty + kde 4.2, when i try to enter in KDE stop on background
<|newbie|> i have nvidia 180
<|newbie|> anyidea
<|newbie|> plz help me
<|newbie|> does anybody here....help me
<bernz> you probably already know this, but you should be able to switch to a text terminal with ALT+Fx (1..4 or whatever)
<bernz> and from there, of course, you can diagnose all sorts of crap
<bernz> as for the problems you might be having, use the simplest video driver possible (vesa or something like that) and go for a low, safe resolution like 640x480/800x600/1024x768
<bernz> but surely the best place to start digging is in a log of some sort (sorry, can't say off the top of my head where that log would be or what it would be called)
<bernz> sorry if my suggestions are too generic, but i'm not familiar with 'nvidia 180'
<andersk> |newbie|: bug 326344
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 326344 in xorg-server "compiz/kwin freezes on login as of xorg-server 1.5.99.902-0ubuntu2" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/326344
<andersk> This is fixed; you will just need to wait for the update to propogate to your mirror, and run an upgrade.
<|newbie|> andersk: but effects are disable
<|newbie|> andersk: and i don't use compiz
<andersk> It happens with any compositing window manager.  kwin is one, possibly even if effects are disabled.
<bernz> (note: my suggestion of ALT+Fx should instead be CTRL-ALT-Fx)
<andersk> Try installing the xserver-xorg-core update; it is available on archive.ubuntu.com now.  Then, if you still see the problem after restarting X, you'll know it is a different bug.
<andersk> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg-server/xserver-xorg-core_1.5.99.902-0ubuntu4_i386.deb
<andersk> Er, oops, wrong version!
<andersk> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg-server/xserver-xorg-core_1.5.99.902-0ubuntu5_i386.deb
<brucealdridge> is anyone there?
<hggdh> just about 161 people, yes
<bernz> i think you mean "is anyone at their keyboards?" :-)
<woody86> does anyone know why when conky starts automatically on start-up, it disappears after a second or two but keeps running behind the desktop?
<woody86> I didn't have this problem with 8.10
<wd4lko> ctl+alt+1 - 6 has weird looking text like binary or signs, anybody else have that ?
<wd4lko> meant ctrl alt F1-F6
<burner> anyone know why my twinview b0rked on an nvidia card using 180 in the past week or two?
<burner> It just says it can't display anything on my second monitor
<diginux> how do i disable ipv6 in jaunty?
<IntuitiveNipple> diginux: did you see my reply in the previous channel?
<burner> i don't think ip6 is enabled by default
<burner> my network manager only shows ipv4 and if i do an ifconfig, i only see v4 addresses
<IntuitiveNipple> IPV6 is enabled by default.
<IntuitiveNipple> To disable it, echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf/all/disable_ipv6
<diginux> IntuitiveNipple: wont that info be lost when i reboot?
<diginux> IntuitiveNipple: root@heisenberg:/proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf/all# touch disable_ipv6
<diginux> touch: cannot touch `disable_ipv6': No such file or directory
<diginux> root@heisenberg:/proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf/all# echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf/all/disable_ipv6
<diginux> bash: /proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf/all/disable_ipv6: No such file or directory
<IntuitiveNipple> Check the parent directories... see what's there
<burner> sudo
<diginux> burner: was root
<diginux> IntuitiveNipple: root@heisenberg:/proc/sys/net/ipv6# find . -name disable*
<diginux> IntuitiveNipple: returns nothing
<IntuitiveNipple> strange
<diginux> IntuitiveNipple: any other ideas?
<brucealdridge> I think everyone is dead
<IntuitiveNipple> Well, if the pwd is the ipv6 directory, there's some ipv6 there
<diginux> yes, i need to disable it
<diginux> can i put something in grub?
<burner> is there a way other than ifconfig or network manager to see if ipv6 is actually running?
<Amaranth> burner: ping ::1?
<burner> ping: unknown host ::1
<burner> ok, i don't need to disable it, i don't even use it?  or... I should disable because I don't even use it?
<histo> It doesn't matter
<histo> only .45% of the online people in the us are using it anyways
<burner> for sure... I'd be l33t and cool if I did though right?  I doubt my netgear can kick up ipv6 dhcp though :\
<Amaranth> burner: IPv6 slows down DNS requests
<burner> I've had horror stories of ipv6 on Vista causing all kinds of network slowdown
 * burner has nightmares about Vista sometimes
<leftyfb> anyone know if compiz 0.8 will be included in 9.04?
<spr0k3t> no clue on that one... sorry
<SwedeMike> 2.6.28-7 has a graphics regression, so if you have intel gm4500 graphics you might want to wait. 2.6.28-6 works though.
<SwedeMike> I have opened a launchpad bug.
<dfgas> what is the command to start the installer program?
<Amaranth> wow, serious io problems
<Amaranth> heavy IO == desktop completely freezes
<FFForever> how do i play mkv files?, the default movie player is laggy =\
<FFForever> and vlc shows no video =(
<FFForever> anyone know a ppa for 9.04 with vlc beta =P
<Peddy> I'm running Alpha 4 with all the latest updates, and suspend does not work for me. pm-suspend does not return anything (it just exits), and clicking 'suspend' in Gnome does nothing. Is there a known workaround, or a bug report, or a known reason why it isn't working? Thanks.
<SwedeMike> FFForever: 9.04 seems to have graphics performance issues, at least on my intel 4500 gfx card
<SwedeMike> 8.10 did not exhibit these problems
<Amaranth> SwedeMike: enable UXA
<SwedeMike> Amaranth: add "AccelMethod UXA" to xorg.conf and that's it?
<Amaranth> Option "AccelMethod" "UXA"
<SwedeMike> will do that when I come home.
<SwedeMike> thanks for the pointer
<Amaranth> that'll get you performance improvements and redirected direct rendering (3D working great with compiz)
<FFForever> works fine 4 me on other video formats =P
<FFForever> ill give mplayer a shot in a moment =)
<FFForever> mplayer: Depends: libx264-59 (>= 1:0.svn20080408) but it is not installable
<maco> SwedeMike: well its being tested in jaunty
<FFForever> i cant install mplayer....
<maco> SwedeMike: theyre looking for feedback at wiki.ubuntu.com/X/UxaTesting
<Peddy> My problem above also occurs in Hibernate.
<SwedeMike> maco: I'll do that as well!
<SwedeMike> Peddy: what hardware is this?
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/314600
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 314600 in fglrx-installer "fglrx versions newer than 8.543 cause system hang and panic" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Peddy> SwedeMike, Nvidia 8800 with nvidia-glx-173 (180 doesn't work either), both suspend and hibernate worked out-of-the box in Intrepid. Do you want to know any other h/w specs?
<DanaG> Happens with Intrepid.
 * DanaG joins #ubuntu, too.
<SwedeMike> Peddy: ah, I thought it was a laptop, sorry, I don't have any experience with desktops in that aspect.
<Peddy> SwedeMike, no problem. I found something obscure, and it looks like the bug's only affecting 64-bit.
<maco> Peddy: check for bios updates
<Peddy> maco, for the video card or motherboard?
<maco> mobo
<maco> mobo bios bugs can cause weird things, and 32v64 hardware incompatibility falls into that category
<Peddy> maco, my mobo BIOS rev is the latest :/
<Peddy> the suspend 'quirk-checker' says nvidia binary driver is unsupported, but it's always worked in previous releases. Also, when I use nv instead of nvidia, it still fails.
<Peddy> Yep, 'nv' definitely doesn't work either.
<maco> also possible for there to be a bios bug that hasnt been fixed by the bios vendor yet
<maco> for ex, there's a bug where certain machines reboot during booting on 64bit if there's exactly 4gb of memory.
<maco> for *some* affected machines, there's a new bios. the others are SOL
<Alexia_Death> SOL?
<DanaG> **** out of luck.
<DanaG> asterisks are me typing asterisks.  =P
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/314600
<DanaG> argh.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 314600 in fglrx-installer "fglrx versions newer than 8.543 cause system hang and panic" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<DanaG> Should I mark that confirmed?
<c_korn> hello. why is there no current daily image? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<Oli``> firefox intermittently locking up for anyone else at the moment?
<robin0800> Oli``: No
<thehook> is it possible to dist-upgrade to jaunty? or do I have to make a fresh install?
<ikonia> thehook: you can upgrade
<ikonia> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<thehook> ikonia: thanks :)
<thehook> and then I get alpha4 or nightly build?
<ikonia> alpha4
<thehook> ikonia: on the upgrade page it says no
<thehook> well not exactly no, but don't mention it
<ikonia> thehook: where (sorry not got it open)
<ikonia> thehook: because that update site is for "stable" release details
<thehook> ok, ill try anyway ;)
<thehook> but how do I force it to upgrade when it tells me "No new release found" ?
<thehook> aah :) -d
<kuaera> Oou, another update to the fglrx driver! I wonder if it works yet.
<thehook> how is it with the nvidia driver and the new xserver in jaunty now?
<BUGabundo> thehook: if you mean if it is broken: YES
<BUGabundo> lol
<thehook> BUGabundo: hehe, thats what I meant :P
<Sebastian> Since yesterday I only get a blank screen after boot and Xorg eats 100% CPU.
<Sebastian> Intel chip with Intel driver.
<thehook> Sebastian: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/304871
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 304871 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i845G] Fatal server error: Couldn't bind memory for BO front buffer (Jaunty)" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<thehook> Sebastian: Users of Intel i845 or i865 video chipsets are unable to load X, getting an error message of "Fatal server error: Couldn't bind memory for BO front buffer". Users on these systems are advised to wait for a resolution to this bug before upgrading.
<Sebastian> How can I downgrade?
<BUGabundo> Sebastian: open synaptic look for that package
<BUGabundo> ctrl+e and choose older version
<BUGabundo> if you still have it on cache
<ali1234> i'm getting the same thing, it isn't that bug but another
<ali1234> yesterday X was working fine with latest packages, today - black screen
<ali1234> X is loading, i hear the startup sound - but no display
<ali1234> i found that if i select recovery mode, then "resume boot" (without actually doing anything) then X works
<thehook> BUGabundo: how can he open synaptic without X? :P
<BUGabundo> ROFL
<ali1234> this with i945 chipset btw
<BUGabundo> you can use apt
<thehook> hehe
<BUGabundo> but I don't know the exact sintax
<thehook> me neither..
<BUGabundo> you have to use --force and the name and version of the package
<BUGabundo> maybe maco knows? ping
<thehook> i can do a quick check if not :)
<BUGabundo> cwillu is sleeping too
<BUGabundo> ask on #ubuntu-devel
<BUGabundo> or even on  #ubuntu
<thehook> quick read here http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/debian-linux-help/113053-apt-get-older-versions-applications.html
<thehook> should help you with the syntax at least
<BUGabundo> me? you are the one who needs it
<BUGabundo> eheh
<thehook> BUGabundo: no not you, Sebastian :p
<BUGabundo> oops
<Sebastian> thehook: I was more wondering which package to downgrade. Because it does not seem to be xserver-xorg-video-intel. I just got a new version of that package and still have the same issue.
<thehook> Sebastian: I guess their testing it out, try to get a even older version of that
<thehook> BUGabundo1: you're using nvidia graphics?
<BUGabundo1> y
<thehook> BUGabundo1: how bad is it? I'm arguing with my self about trying alpha4 on my laptop :P
<BUGabundo1> thehook: you can try the livecd
<BUGabundo1> but wait a few more days until the bug is fixed
<BUGabundo1> using NV suck
<BUGabundo1> SUCKS big time
<BUGabundo1> video is CPU intensive, screen flickrs
<BUGabundo1> stuff like that
<thehook> I just nuoght a new laptop with geforce 9600 gt
<thehook> BUGabundo1: no matter what or? cause that is exactly why i bought a new laptop with 512mb dedicated ddr3 on graphics
<ali1234> Sebastian: try booting in recovery mode then selecting the first option from the menu (resume booting)
<oCean_> hi, is there somewhere one can confirm successful installation (i.e. hardware/components used etc)?
<dns> system > administration > hardware testing ?
<oCean_> I mean somewhere to share I just installed alpha4.. Network works, (after minor fix) - sound works, etc. Others might be interested?
<dns> post the info on the wiki perhaps
<bardyr> Hey, i have a problem with network-manager not managing my lan interface, how can i tell it to manage eth0?
<oCean_> dns: something like that indeed. I just wondered if there is an appropriate place to do so
<dns> bardyr i believe nework manager does not touch any interfaces that have been configured with the /etc/network/interfaces config file, if you want network manager to manage your card remove it from that file
<dns> oCean_ i have no idea myself, but if it is a popular off the shelf piece of hardware it may be useful to have a page on the wiki and your hardware submitted to the hardware database
<oCean_> dns: I agree. Would be a useful database I guess. Just to specify the machine (laptop in this case) it's main components/chipsets (sound,video,wlan) and whether is worked out of the box, or (if fixed) what the fix was
<mrp> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/alpha4
<mrp> oops
<dns> oCean_ that's what the wizard does, i think there where some brainstorm ideas of intergrating the hardware db closely with launchpad so you could submit your hardware and file bugs against what doesn't work
<mrp> is there a way to use the alternate cd to install without a network?
<dns> yes, it will install a basic system like the live cd, it just does it by installing the debs instead of copying the cd itself
<dns> it is only that if you have the network you can also apply updates on the fly
<mrp> every time and i run "Selec and install software" it fails
<mrp> is there a log i can look at
<dns> /var/log/installer  or it may be /target/var/log/installer
<mrp> hrmmm
<mrp> ill try alpha 4 tomorrow
<dns> don't try it on your main/production machine unless you know how to fix it
<BonezAU> i just pulled out an old IBM T40 from the cupboard and installed Jaunty Alpha 4 on it. Can't get the IBM trackpad to work... anyone experienced this? Google and launchpad make no mention of it
<BonezAU> Touchpad always has worked in previous versions of ubuntu
<vbgunz> It feels like right when performance was great, its starting to take a nose dive
<vbgunz> in regards to nvidia and compositing in jaunty on twinview...
<vbgunz> in 8.10, I had a GeForce 5600 (256MB, AGP 4x) and twinview felt great. In Jaunty, using a 7900GTX,7950GX2 (2x512MB, PCI-E 16x) it feels choppy. prior I had a single core 2.6GHz. Now I have a Quad 2.6GHz processor. why does compositing feel worse in a sense now on twinview?
<idorock89> hi
<mrp> BonezAU: check the release notes under known issues
<mrp> vbgunz: in jaunty they have upgraded X server but they say it will take while for drivers to catch up
<mrp> vbgunz: "The latest X.Org server, version 1.6, is available in Jaunty. In the short term, this will again cause increased instability for some users while the proprietary video drivers catch up. "
<vbgunz> its not unbearable. its just really wierd how such an improved system feels about 10% of a 100% working system with far less power, etc.I hope I this doesn't stay like this
<Pici> Thats how alphas are.  They are a work in process.
<jron> anyone here of people losing their close, minimize, and maximize buttons after updating?
<jron> just installed 70 or so packages and now my buttons are gone... but they still work if i guess where they are heheh
<jron> tried changing the theme and it is still the same way
<kristjan> I couldn't resist installing Jaunty - is it safe to install nvidia as of today with all updates?
<kristjan> jron, what gtk style?
 * surfaz is away: Estoy comiendo, escribir mi nombre para que el Xchat me avise
<vbgunz> kristjan: if you can bear a performance hit, other than that, they seem stable so far. try them and tell me if you experience a hit in your performance
<kristjan> vbgunz, well with nv I can't play even medium sized video well
<wd4lko> Ctrl Alt F1-F6 has weird looking text like binary or signs, anybody else have that ? The screen looks like its moved to the left !
<kristjan> wd4lko, same here - try booting without  'splash'
<jron> kristjan: all of them are not working
<wd4lko> kristjan: take splash out of grub ?
<Pici> jron: Is compiz enabled? Have you tried disabling it?
<kristjan> wd4lko, yes.
<wd4lko> ok THANKS ill try it
<jron> Pici: lol, it was enabled. I feel like an idiot. =)
<kristjan> does totem crash for anybody today?
<jron> thank you for the help; i didn't know that was default now
<bardyr> Hey, i keep getting no space left on device errors is this a known error?
<billybigrigger> anyone having a problem on the server install not being able to select anything??? i boot the .iso, then select install ubuntu server, then i get to the screen where i select my language and i cant do anything...no up or down, and cant select english, but the keyboard works on the screen before it where i select install, boot first hard disk, or check the cd??? nothing on google about this...
<mvo> apt transition in jaunty in progress, please be a bit careful with the upgrades just now
<Pici> mvo: Thanks for the heads up
<jpedroza> Good morning, Can anyone tell me the status of getting nvidia-glx-180 working under Jaunty?
<bardyr> jpedroza, its working
<kristjan_> vbgunz, nvidia drivers seem to be fine (but I haven't tested compiz or anything 3d cause I hate effects)
<jpedroza> bardyr: So I can install nvidia-glx-180 without it removing my X server?
<bardyr> yea
<billybigrigger> anyone having a problem on the server install not being able to select anything??? i boot the .iso, then select install ubuntu server, then i get to the screen where i select my language and i cant do anything...no up or down, and cant select english, but the keyboard works on the screen before it where i select install, boot first hard disk, or check the cd??? nothing on google about this...
<bardyr> jpedroza, you have been able to do that for a while now
<vbgunz> you dont have to enable any kind of special effects. if your system can handle it, you should feel an immediate performance boost from just picking opengl over anything else you may get natively
<jpedroza> bardyr: When I run sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180 I still get the message that all my xorg packages will be removed.
<bardyr> jpedroza, sudo apt-get update ?
<jpedroza> bardyr: done
<jpedroza> bardyr: and upgrade as well
<jpedroza> bardyr: sO EVERYTHING SHOULD BE CURRENT
<jpedroza> Sorry, caps lock
<gnomefreak> wait for updated nvidia packages
<diginux> how do i disable ipv6 in jaunty?
<bardyr> gnomefreak, i have been able to install nvidia-glx-180 without any problems
<jpedroza> I have installed the binary drivers from nvidia's site and set IgnoraABI in my xorg.conf file, but I am getting an X freeze when I try and launch any apps.
<diginux> and why would anyone ever build ipv6 into the kernel instead of having it as a module like it was before?
<bardyr> jpedroza, use the 180.27 driver it supports the new x server
<jpedroza> bardyr: Do I still need to set IgnoreABI?
<bardyr> jpedroza, no
<jpedroza> bardyr: I installed 180.27 and that is what started the freeze issue.
<bardyr> jpedroza, what gfx card do you have?
<jpedroza> bardyr: 8600M
<bardyr> jpedroza, weird 180.27 has been the best driver for my 7.6k go card ever
<BUGabundo> diginux: to improve speed, MOST modules are getting into the kernel
<jpedroza> bardyr: Did you install from nvidia script or apt?
<diginux> BUGabundo: but like 1% of the population probably uses ipv6 ?
<diginux> BUGabundo: and there should at least be a simple way to disable it
<jpedroza> diginux: IF I remember correctly, you can disable IPv6 in the config scripts for the interface
<diginux> jpedroza: any idea where to look? i have tried everything, asked here, on #ubuntu, on forums, googled, etc.
<Pici> !ipv6
<ubottu> For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<diginux> ubottu: that doesnt talk about jaunty, that article assumes ipv6 is a module, not built in like it is now
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<diginux> ughh
<diginux> Pici: ^^
<BUGabundo> LOL
<diginux> i need to talk to an intelligent person and not a bot
<jpedroza> diginux: Look in /etc/sysconfig/netwrok-scripts
<BUGabundo> diginux: even if just 1% uses it, in the future more and more will use it
<BUGabundo> if some user in two years gets his hands on a Jaunty CD, why shouldn't he have ipv6
<BUGabundo> ?
<BUGabundo> and what do you have against it ?
<diginux> BUGabundo: it broke my system, that's what :)
<Pici> How so?
<diginux> Pici: dns won't work because my isp's dns doesn't support ipv6
<BUGabundo> diginux: file a bug then
<BUGabundo> it *should* work
<BUGabundo> actually there's alredy a bug opened for that
<diginux> BUGabundo: im not sure its a bug, but rather my isp not playing nicely
<Pici> ipv6 being enabled shouldn't break anything if your isp doesn't support it.
<BUGabundo> pici but it does
<BUGabundo> there have been _several_ users reporting so
<bardyr> jpedroza, apt
<diginux> Pici: well if i change to a diff dns server that supports ipv6, everything works, if i use my usual dns but do something like wget -4, or change firefox to use ipv4 then everything works too
<BUGabundo> I think its more routers then ISPs
<BUGabundo> but still
<diginux> BUGabundo: disagree, my testing would say otherwise
<BUGabundo> okay
<BUGabundo> comment that on the bug then
<diginux> i will, do you have a link?>
<BUGabundo> google ?
<diginux> ive actually found another major bug, kernel 2.6.28-7-generic does not work with encrypted filesystems, when it boots it just sits there and doesnt give a password prompt
<BUGabundo> http://www.google.com/search?q=bugs+launchpad+ipv6&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<diginux> BUGabundo: ok ill google, you made it sound like you had it handy :)
<BUGabundo> bug 155393
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 155393 in ubuntu "Internet extremely slow in Gutsy/Intrepid after upgrade" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155393
<BUGabundo> bug 313218
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 313218 in glibc "IPV6 causes slow internet access" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/313218
<BUGabundo> bug 291085
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 291085 in network-manager "web browsing extremely slow" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/291085
<BUGabundo> bug 313218 jaunty
<BUGabundo> its even nominated https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+nominations
<jpedroza> bardyr: Looks like whatever update happened to xorg this morning (on my machine anyway) has fixed the issue I was having. kde is working great now,a nd apps will launch. This is with nvidia 180.27 and IgnoreABI switched off.
<bardyr> jpedroza, their was a problem with xorg/compiz and the nvidia driver that got fixed with todays updates
<BUGabundo> looking for an app that allow me to broadcast my desktop! suggestions?
<nicomen> libcaca + twitter?
<genii> BUGabundo: I have a friend who just points his webcam at the monitor, then streams that
<BUGabundo> @genii cool idea! but not what my friend is looking for
<jpedroza> bardyr: Looks like that was my prob, cause once again it is rock solid. :)
<bardyr> BUGabundo, VLC
<DanaG> Woah, 118 updates.
<billybigrigger> anyone having a problem on the server install not being able to select anything??? i boot the .iso, then select install ubuntu server, then i get to the screen where i select my language and i cant do anything...no up or down, and cant select english, but the keyboard works on the screen before it where i select install, boot first hard disk, or check the cd??? nothing on google about this...
<DanaG> yay, fixed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lsb/+bug/291543
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 291543 in lsb "usplash screen corruption on some init.d scripts" [Low,Fix released]
<UncleG> anyone familiar with pbm2g3?
<genii> UncleG: I've used some of these converters before when I had mgetty-sendfax on a dedicated box as a fax gateway
<UncleG> awesome
<UncleG> well, my problem being when I convert to g3 and send the faxes come out 1/3 the normal size
<genii> UncleG: Work needs me. I'll be back in 3-5 minutes
<UncleG> ty
<UncleG> ill wait
<genii> UncleG: There aren't many options for sizing in that app, unfortunately. They have a width option -w    which you could try
<UncleG> the only one I can use is 1728
<genii> UncleG: Setting to 0 will try to use the original page width
<UncleG> otherwise sendfax will not work
<genii> Ah, sendfax then
<UncleG> I tried that too
<UncleG> still no luck
<gnomefreak> bardyr: with last nvidia-common might have messed it up. i was able to install 173 a few weeks ago i havent tried since
<BUGabundo> bardyr: does VLC capture desktop???
<BUGabundo> diginux: I see you comment on the bug
<genii> UncleG: sendfax knows about regular tiff files and will try on-the-fly conversion to g2/g3
<genii> (g2/g3 is just actually a tiff file really)
<UncleG> ohh
<UncleG> I see.
<UncleG> How would I know what width to make it
<UncleG> is the 1728 pixels?
<genii> UncleG: 1728 is what sendfax can send when it is piped to it. If you send directly a tiff to sendfax it tries on-the-fly to resize it to what it can use
<UncleGemc> i see
<genii> UncleG: You could use convert or pnmtotiff and experiment with resizing
<UncleGemc> I will attempt it, my only problem is that I can't actually see what it looks like since the fax machine is in town and im at home.
<UncleGemc> unless you have a fax machine and live in the US :P
<UncleGemc> file may be 'tiffg3' - TIFF file format is *not* supported!
<UncleGemc>          Thus, fax transmission will most propably fail
<DrHalan> have there been any news about the new notification system that may go into jaunty?
<BUGabundo> DrHalan: yeah
<BUGabundo> I've seen some ballons behaving diferently
<BUGabundo> and asac is working hard on Firefox lib
<BUGabundo> welcome maco
<DrHalan> hm i can choose between two themes but tehy dont behave like the proposal..
<zdobersek> Using Belkin Wireless USB adapter and Thomson router with SpeedTouch, I cannot open pages in Firefox or get Weather Report updated. I can, however, browse speedtouch.lan and change router's settings. NetworkManager is also connectedto the wireless network and receiving satisfying signal strength.
<zdobersek> I've noticed some recent changes browsing jaunty-changes archive that mention SpeedTouch. Is this the reason for this issue? In Intrepid, everything works fine, of course.
<UncleGemc> genii: can you pm me?
<UncleGemc> does anyone in here live in the USA and are willing to accept a fax from me and tell me if it sent correctly?
<UncleGemc> does anyone in here live in the USA and are willing to accept a fax from me and tell me if it sent correctly?
<billybigrigger> anyone having a problem on the server install not being able to select anything??? i boot the .iso, then select install ubuntu server, then i get to the screen where i select my language and i cant do anything...no up or down, and cant select english, but the keyboard works on the screen before it where i select install, boot first hard disk, or check the cd??? nothing on google about this...
<UncleGemc> sorry~ wrong room
<FFForever> Sup people?
<FFForever> does anyone have a ppa for jaunty with the latest ffmpeg and vlc?
<FFForever> yo DanaG u around?
<FFForever> mplayer: Depends: libx264-59 (>= 1:0.svn20080408) but it is not installable E: Broken packages
<DanaG> Oh yyyyyyyyyyyyyeah,
<zniavre> bug 326098
<DanaG> sorry, my keyboard is feeling a bit squishy, so I was trying to hold down a key to fix it.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 326098 in xawtv "xawtv.bin crashed with SIGSEGV in memcpy()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/326098
<FFForever> DanaG, can i ignore the x264 dependency for now?
<DrHalan> hm...engimail is only avaible for thunderbird2? :(
<DanaG> Beats me -- I haven't dealt with those packages.
<gnomefreak> FFForever: libx264-59 is already the newest version. is mine
<FFForever> gnomefreak, i just want player =)
<FFForever> mplayer*
<DanaG> I'm not an official Ubuntu dev; I'm just a savvy user.
<FFForever> i upgraded from 8.10 though
<gnomefreak> FFForever: in jaunty mplayer installs fine
<zniavre> FFForever: i installed this lib found in ubuntu-packages for intrepid and it works quite well
<FFForever> zniavre, wanna email me da package =)
<FFForever> gnomefreak, i think its because i upgraded from an 8.10 install....
<FFForever> could it be my repo?
<zniavre> http://packages.ubuntu.com/fr/intrepid/i386/libx264-59/download
<gnomefreak> intrepid is in #ubuntu please
<gnomefreak> FFForever: this is upgrade as well
<zniavre> just for this libs im sorry
<zniavre> a kind of workaround   :o)
<FFForever> do u guys happen 2 know a ppa with vlc 0.9.9 or higher? (for jaunty)
<FFForever> zniavre, nice =)
<zniavre> great
<FFForever> =(
<FFForever> Opening video decoder: [realvid] RealVideo decoder
<FFForever> Error: /usr/lib/codecs/drvc.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<mahfiaz> I'm getting empty window manager bars with compiz on  nVidia Corporation Quadro NVS 140M, is this known problem?
<FFForever> i gave up with compiz =P
<mahfiaz> :)
<ali1234> does anybody else have the problem that the gnome shut down and log out screens are not themed the same as the rest of gnome? they have the default buttons, fonts, and icons
<mahfiaz> are these driver or compiz problems?
<ali1234> mahfiaz: i'm getting the same thing with today's compiz update and intel graphics
<kristjan_> ali1234, not really - after all it's alpha.
<ali1234> kristjan_: not really what?
<mahfiaz> kristjan, selge see, et alfa, aga tore ju oleks, kui miskit töötaks
<kristjan_> ali1234, " does anybody else have the problem that the gnome shut down and log out screens are not themed the same as the rest of gnome?"
<henke> anybody else having problems with dbus-daemon along with a few other processes sucking up 100% cpu?
<kristjan_> Ymahfiaz,
<mahfiaz> henke, I have gnome-thumbnail-font eating CPU every time it is started, but nothing else
<henke> mahfiaz: that's not it.. my dbus-daemon is stuck doing something, and I think it drags other processes with it
<unixdawg> ok few apps not working : myth mplayer kmplayer
<henke> also my gvfsd leaks memory so after some day it takes over 3 gb
<mahfiaz> that sounds bad
<bardyr> BUGabundo, vlc can capture the desktop and stream it in any format
<BUGabundo> bardyr: yes... I just manage to make it work
<bardyr> BUGabundo, hows it working? im planning to use it myself
<henke> by doing a strace I can see that dbus-daemon and a few other processes seem to get EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable) when reading a socket and falling through the 'poll' calls immediately, thus using lots of cpu. Is there some way to figure out what the culprit could be?
<BUGabundo> ogg/theora
<BUGabundo> at 10FPS
<unixdawg> how do I find what apps use oss
<unixdawg> I am having issues with oss/alsa fighting over ports
<unixdawg> and I cant get my voip software to work correctly its not picking up audio from the mic
<bardyr> unixdawg, select the correct input source in gnome mixer?
<bardyr> unixdawg, thats the common problem for me
<unixdawg> not on knome
<unixdawg> on kde
<unixdawg> kde 4.2
<bardyr> unixdawg, same shit different interface
<Amaranth> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please watch your language, attitude, and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<unixdawg> its only a issue with it not getting audio from the mic
<Amaranth> unixdawg: aoss will make oss apps use alsa
<Amaranth> !info aoss
<bardyr> sorry
<ubottu> Package aoss does not exist in jaunty
<Amaranth> hrm
<Amaranth> !info alsa-oss
<ubottu> alsa-oss (source: alsa-oss): ALSA wrapper for OSS applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.17-1 (jaunty), package size 52 kB, installed size 224 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 arm armeb armel hppa i386 ia64 lpia m32r m68k mips mipsel powerpc ppc64 s390 s390x sh3 sh3eb sh4 sh4eb sparc)
<unixdawg> ok installed let me test
<unixdawg> brb
<Chriz2> anyone know how i can access my ubuntu install from windows 7?
<mahfiaz> what filesystem?
<Chriz2> ext3
<Chriz2> i tried the fs-driver.org one but well uhhh no go windows wants 2 wipe it
<FunnyLookinHat> Yeah, then you're probably out of luck.
<Amaranth> You're going to need the userland one
<FunnyLookinHat> fs-driver is the only method I know of to get to an ext2/3 filesystem from windows.
<FunnyLookinHat> userland?
<Chriz2> userland one?
<Amaranth> I wouldn't trust the kernel driver in Vista or Win7
<Chriz2> where do i get it =)
<mahfiaz> Amaranth, there is no microsoft driver for ext2, stop worrying
<Amaranth> mahfiaz: ....
<Chriz2> lol!
<Amaranth> *headdesk*
<Amaranth> Anyway... http://www.chrysocome.net/explore2fs
<ali1234> ext2 ifs (fs-driver.org) doesn't work with very large ext3 partitions (like 1TB)
<Chriz2> no dice =(
<ali1234> as i found out recently :(
<Chriz2> its only 80gb....
<ali1234> oh that should work fine
<ali1234> note that it adds a control panel icon that you have to use to mount the device, the regular windows disk manager still wont recognize it
<Amaranth> Chriz2: explore2fs doesn't work either?
<Chriz2> nope
<Amaranth> Chriz2: Did you safely unmount this partition in linux? You didn't hibernate it or anything, did you?
<Chriz2> it found the partitions just wouldn't show the files....
<Chriz2> Amaranth i did a full reboot into windows =P
<Amaranth> Chriz2: And this is ext3 in "ext2 with a journal" mode?
<Amaranth> You're not using ext4, you didn't turn on any of the features in ext3 that aren't compatible with ext2?
<Chriz2> Amaranth this was an upgrade from 8.10 =)
<Chriz2> so no ext4 even if i wanted....
<Amaranth> Chriz2: If neither one of those tools work I'd say the answer is "you can't do that"
<Chriz2> =(
<billybigrigger> anyone having a problem on the server install not being able to select anything??? i boot the .iso, then select install ubuntu server, then i get to the screen where i select my language and i cant do anything...no up or down, and cant select english, but the keyboard works on the screen before it where i select install, boot first hard disk, or check the cd??? nothing on google about this...
<unixdawg> ok alsa-oss fixed the issue
<unixdawg> I now have softphoine
<unixdawg> other then mythtv what is a good app for using a pc tvtunercard
<bardyr> unixdawg, i like me tv for all tour dvb needs
<unixdawg> xawtv works
<unixdawg> I need to get a newer card thou
<bardyr> Hey, i get [13560.600107] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 9
<bardyr> but isnt /dev/sr0 my cdrom drive with no cd in it?
<maco> anyone getting 404s on a bunch of packages in main?
<unixdawg> ok mplayer is still borked
<unixdawg> grrr
<CarlFK> this still works in 8.4, but a recient  jaunty update 00:07.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP67 High Definition Audio (rev a1)
<cwillu> maco, your package list is probably out of date
<Wizzup> Hello there. I have just upgraded to Ubuntu 9.04 Alpha, and I am having problems with nvidia drivers
<DrHalan> how can i remove gedits backups?
<Wizzup> The update seems to have removed the drivers
<Pici> Welcome to Jaunty
<TheInfinity> Pici: :D
<Wizzup> I don't think I should even respond to that...
<idleone> Wizzup, jaunty is still very very fresh so there are going to be issues
<Wizzup> I understand, but such a comment isn't really appreciated.
<idleone> Alpha 4 means that this is the 4th attempt at not screwing things up lol well guess what....
<idleone> Wizzup, Pici was just trying to lighten the mood. you will find that Pici is a very helpful and funny person at times when he isnt being a tool lol
<Pici> Wizzup: I didn't mean it in a bad way. Its just that we get a lot of people here assuming that the alphas will work. /me points at topic
<burner> Wizzup: que pasa?  they're working for me
 * burner installed via a binary from nvidia.com awhile back when the nvidia-180 drivers weren't working
<burner> but all seems with well the disto packs for me currently except for twinview
<Wizzup> I'll mess with it some more and report back
<burner> Wizzup: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180 work?
<Wizzup> Doing that atm
<Wizzup> I first though we were supposed to use nouveau
<Wizzup> thought*
<burner> you have a newer card?
<Wizzup> 9600GT
<burner> yeah cool... 180 should work
<burner> nouveau is neat in being open, but I like compiz & opengl
<Wizzup> Same. :p
<Wizzup> let's try
<Wizzup> brb
<burner> best of luck
<burner> Wizzup: i'm curious if you have dual-head?
<unixdawg> anyone working to fix kssh
<unixdawg> I miss xmms why would they kill such a great project
<zniavre> you should hav a try to audacious
<zniavre> xmms clone
<burner> yeah, audacious is gtk2... xmms is tooooo old skewl for my tastes
<cwillu> !xmms
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<Wizzup> burner: I do not think so. TwimView works for me, by the way
<Wizzup> I do recall that Seperate X Screen did not work for me @ Intrepid
<unixdawg> it lacks alot of the functionality and plugins
<unixdawg> xmms was/is still better
<unixdawg> it should be put back in
<cwillu> unixdawg, which?
<Wizzup> Uhmm..
<cwillu> unixdawg fails :(
<Wizzup> I have been using ps xua | grep compiz
<Wizzup> Wait, nevermind.
<cwillu> Wizzup, nvidia-180 is missing alot of functionality and plugins ;p
<Wizzup> Compiz seems to get new process id's all the time
<Wizzup> 6660  0.0  0.0   3292   784 pts/2    R+   20:55   0:00 grep compiz
<Wizzup> 6662  0.0  0.0   3292   800 pts/2    S+   20:55   0:00 grep compiz
<Wizzup> Oh...
<Wizzup> I am an idiot.
<Wizzup> Nevermind me.
<burner> nvidia-180 is missing functionality and plugins?  like what??
<unixdawg> sorry fell off
<Wizzup> Well, at the moment I fear that glxgears for example still uses my CPU. What was the easy way to find out if direct render was on?
<cwillu> burner, I was mocking unixdawg in his absence :p
<cwillu> unixdawg, hi :)
<unixdawg> thanks
<cwillu> unixdawg, "xmms was/is better" than which?
<burner> Wizzup: glxinfo |grep direct
<Wizzup> Seems to be on.
<burner> bueno
<Wizzup> It still eats my CPU though
<unixdawg> audacious
<Wizzup> (glxgears)
<unixdawg> it has alot more plugins and it played by dir so you could just choose a dir and play it
<unixdawg> audacious does not seem to have this function
<burner> unixdawg: have the -plugins and -plugins-extra packages?
<cwillu> unixdawg, did you see the other options?
<cwillu> !xmms
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<unixdawg> I do not see the plugings in jaunty repos
<zniavre> unixdawg:  there is a lot os nautilus script play/enqueue with audacious
<zniavre> os> of *
<burner> unixdawg: add files, find a directory and click the add button?  how hard is that?
<unixdawg> it needs the ability to play whole dir
<burner> unixdawg: it can
<Wizzup> I fear that even though you have helped me alot, I will just reinstall Ubuntu 8.10. Thanks though
<burner> unixdawg: instead of double-clicking... highlight a directory and click add
<burner> Wizzup: best of luck... you could always try the nvidia.com drivers
<cwillu> burner, gah
<cwillu> burner, don't suggest that :p
<Wizzup> burner: the 180's seem to work, sort of, but sound doesn't work either
<Wizzup> and compiz won't even start
<burner> cwillu: mind your own business :P  nvidia.com is where the nvidia-180's are created from
<Wizzup> hey.. it just statred.
<burner> is metacity compositing started?
<burner> oh, awesome :)
<cwillu> burner, yes, of course, but repackaged, and not doing things that our devs dislike
<burner> cwillu: maybe that's why my dual-head is busted ;)
<cwillu> burner, did you know that installing the nvidia.com driver and removing it can break nvidia-glx-* even after purging?  (a symlink gets screwed up)
<cwillu> (bug's been reported, and the maintainer doesn't care:  "you installed nvidia.com, you're on your own, we can't support it")
<Wizzup> ok
<burner> cwillu: works here... i did just that before teh nvidia-180s worked in alpha3
<Wizzup> Thanks guys!
<Wizzup> afk
 * burner is content being on his own... viva freedom!
<cwillu> burner, okay, but that doesn't mean that recommending it to others is a good thing :)
<cwillu> !wfm
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<burner> cwillu: if he's going back to 8.10 anyway, who cares... it might have fixed things!
<SwedeMike> Amaranth / maco: oki, I have UXA enabled now, mplayer still behaves identically (jerky playback), should I do some special -vo mode in mplayer?
 * burner concedes the point and refrains from advising nvidia binaries
<cwillu> SwedeMike, running compiz?
<SwedeMike> cwillu: yes.
<cwillu> is sync to vblank on?
<SwedeMike> how can I tell?
<cwillu> do you have the compiz settings manager installed?
<SwedeMike> compizconfig-settings-manager ?
<cwillu> yes
<SwedeMike> no, installing
<custombrush> i also
<cwillu> in the general section, under the display-settings tab, check refresh rate and sync to vblank.
<cwillu> SwedeMike, if sync to vblank is on, you can either:  turn it off, and deal with display tearing (try this first, just to see if it solves your jerky playback)
<SwedeMike> sync to vblanc is off, refresh rate is 50hz
<cwillu> okay, probably not the cause then
<cwillu> (I had to turn my refresh rate way up to smooth out video when vblank was on)
<unixdawg> where can I get the osx bar widget for kde 4.2 it seems not to be included
<burner> unixdawg: pardon?  you can just resize the kicker so it's not fulllength.  I bet that's what you mean by OS X bar
 * burner wonders if it's still called kicker
<zniavre> hey just updated meatcity seems broken ?
<zniavre> metacity *
<burner> zniavre: wfm :)
<Waelwulf> Hello. Does anyone know why networkmanager doesn't appear to be included in the latest alpha of Ubuntu Studio?
<cwillu> zniavre, more specific?
<Waelwulf> I should mention it doesn't appear to be included in the 8.10 either.
<zniavre> metacity is loaded but blank > no color no buttons
<blizzle> Hello there. I'm not able to boot my antiquated system (running jaunty) with any of the 2.6.28.x kernels. Is this a known issue with older hardware?
<cwillu> Waelwulf, clear out /etc/network/interfaces, leaving only the lo block
<Waelwulf> cwillu, I'm not so Linux-savvy to understand that instruction. :P
<cwillu> Waelwulf, it's a text file, nicely indented
<cwillu> Waelwulf, I might also note that if you're not fairly comfortable with linux, you probably shouldn't be running an alpha release :p
<Waelwulf> cwillu, okay, so if I install Ubuntu Studio, then clear out the text save the block of text with "lo" in it, that should fix it on reboot?
<cwillu> Waelwulf, no.
<cwillu> Waelwulf, every section _but_ the 'lo' section
<zniavre> cwillu: http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/187396/Capture.png
<cwillu> Waelwulf, my bad, yes, that's right
<Waelwulf> cwillu, oh I'm aware but the 8.10 release didn't have networkmanager installed either and also had an x crash on reboot so I figured I'd try 9.04
<cwillu> zniavre, seems like it might be a broken theme, dunno.  You're running metacity and not compiz, right?
<blizzle> If the truth be known, I've tried 2.8.28.x kernels on 2 older systems, and 2 newer ones. The older systems both freeze during boot.
<Waelwulf> cwillu, I'm going to clear out that block of text now and reboot, will let you know if it fixes it.
<cwillu> Waelwulf, k
<zniavre> metacity + compiz
<cwillu> zniavre, so, compiz
<zniavre> gwd
<cwillu> (metacity isn't used with compiz)
<zniavre> gtk window decorator ?
<carl0s-> Anybody know of an issue with the latest jaunty updates on X Intel video ? I'm getting a blank screen on bootup, I can here the gdm jingle sound but can't see anything. If I start in rescue mode, and then choose "resume startup" it seems to start up OK. Also, with Desktop Effects enabled, the window decorations/borders are all blank white, or mostly blank.. they're actually a gradient white.
<carl0s-> s/here/hear
<zniavre> cwillu: right metacity alone without compiz works normally
<cwillu> zniavre, what chispet?
<cwillu> chipset rather
<blizzle> Anyone have any idea what switches I might try to get 2.8.28.x kernels booting on older hardware?
<ali1234> carl0s-: blank screen is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usplash/+bug/327230
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 327230 in usplash "Lost all graphics on "Jaunty" after last update." [Critical,Fix released]
<zniavre> chipset of ?
<cwillu> zniavre, video
<zniavre> i guess it's nvidia fx 5500 drivers 173 .xx.Xx
<carl0s-> ali1234, thanks. I did read today of a problem where the ttys are blank, which happens to be a problem I have on my Thinkpad T43p (FireGL v3200).. but here I have total blankness :) I'll head over to the bug report, cheers.
<ali1234> carl0s-: the blank window borders i havn't figured out yet :)
<cwillu> !info nvidia-glx-173
<ubottu> nvidia-glx-173 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-173): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 173.14.16-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 7785 kB, installed size 23080 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<zniavre> this one yes
<Waelwulf> cwillu, okay, here's the text I see below the commented out lines: "auto lo" then on the second line, "iface lo inet loopback"
<cwillu> zniavre, might try 180 (apt-get install nvidia-glx-180), fixed alot of render bugs for me, but I don't know that it's the source of your trouble
<carl0s-> ali1234, ah, but you've seen the problem? :)
<zniavre> cwillu:  i can not my graphic card is too old
<ali1234> carl0s-: yes since today's compiz update
<cwillu> Waelwulf, that's all?
<Waelwulf> cwillu, yes.
<carl0s-> ali1234, well here's another one for you.. When I grab a window (desktop effects enabled), and drag the window towards the top of the screen, the window bounces/wobbles like crazy on this Samsung Netbook (i945). On my T43p (FireGL v3200), it also wobbles, but not so it's a problem, i.e. it doesn't wobble incessantly by itself, just for a moment.
<carl0s-> ali1234, lovely, glad I'm not alone anyway. It's fun being cutting edge :)
<Waelwulf> cwillu, but when I look at Add/Remove and search for networkmanager, the block's not filled in as installed. This is the same issue on 8.10. Could it be a package overlooked in Ubuntu Studio?
<ali1234> carl0s-: somebody mentioned it happening on nvidia earlier so i guess it's a compiz bug not a driver bug
<Waelwulf> cwillu, others have posted the same issue in the Ubuntu forums.
<cwillu> Waelwulf, no idea, sorry
<Waelwulf> cwillu, okay, thanks for taking the time.
 * cwillu can't account for what packages studio has installed :p
<cwillu> !ubuntustudio
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<carl0s-> ali1234, yup. I noticed it right away with this Samsung NC10. It's unusable in fact. Fedora 10 doesn't have similar problem but maybe it's an older X server on there. The FireGL has the same problem but much less so. I wonder if the fact that this netbook as such a low screen res (1024x600) plays a part in it, i.e. the vertical resolution may be lower than the size of the window or something.
<Waelwulf> cwillu, I would be in that channel right now but unfortunately it's deserted of anyone but thank you very much for the help.
<ali1234> carl0s-: hmm the blank window titles i mean... crazily bouncing windows is something i just put up with... sometimes it happens sometimes it doesnt
<carl0s-> ali1234 ah ok.
<carl0s-> right well I'm off to reboot this netbook without splash kernel parameter and see if it's alive again. cheers
<ali1234> carl0s-: it does seem to happen a lot when the window is almost the same size as the screen, like the window is trying to snap to two places at once
<carl0s-> ali1234, yes that sounds reasonable.
<ali1234> carl0s-: by booting recovery mode and resuming, that's what you are doing
<cwillu> zniavre, 180 supports the 5500
<ali1234> so it should work :)
<carl0s-> fair enough. that makes sense, cheers.
<carl0s-> :)
<cwillu> zniavre, give me the output of lspci|grep -i vga
<cwillu> zniavre, actually, I lied, nvm
<zniavre> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5500] (rev a1)
<unixdawg> ok I am not finding  opengl
<blizzle> Not getting much response to my kernel issue on older hardware. None of the 2.6.28.x kernels work for me. Is there any fix, or is the issue known?
<SwedeMike> cwillu: when enabling vblank I got like 1/2 fps in the gui, so that was total fail
<mahfiaz1> what to do to get synaptic to work on my T61? cat /dev/input/mouse1 produces output, but ''xinput set-pointer "TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint"'' returns: ''X Error of failed request:  BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device''
<carl0s-> so removing "splash" worked nicely, thanks.
<carl0s-> The keybindings in vi seem to be broken in Jaunty too, in case anybody hadn't noticed.
<SwedeMike> so... I was so fascinated by the nice colors when the gfx bug occurs that I made a youtube video of it, it doesn't really reflect all the nice colors shown, but look 0:35 into this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qa1ujuePpjM
<SwedeMike> is that what happens for everybody or do your screens only go black?
<mahfiaz> SwedeMike, do you have external monitor working? (not debugging, trying to get help myself)
<maxb> Huh. I've seen that weird effect on my own thinkpad in the past
<mahfiaz> i get something similar, when the lcd is switched off, but its not so neat, because it does it without backlight on
<mahfiaz> has anyone got the external monitor working with nvidia on thinkpad?
<mahfiaz> I found today, that with nv drivers it cannot come back from sleep (or remains blank, doesn't know)
<SwedeMike> mahfiaz: I havent tried.
<SwedeMike> I'd like a screen saver using the same color happening :P It's even nicer than that macintosh one with the white dot in the middle with the colors eminating like flames
<mahfiaz> sure it would be nice :)
<mahfiaz> for trackpoint the emulate3d button feature is nice, but I would like it more with *middle* and right button
<unixdawg> will ubuntu self detect a card change if I swap video cards
<unixdawg> want to swap from nvidea 64 to a ati 128
<blizzle> unixdawg, Should do.
<unixdawg> ok
<crdlb> yes, although proprietary driver interactions can cause issues
<unixdawg> so rm the nvida driver
<crdlb> but 2d should work immediately in some form
<unixdawg> then swap the card
<crdlb> it's probably not necessary to, but yeah, I'd disable the nvidia driver in jockey first
<unixdawg> jockey  ?
<crdlb> the hardware drivers manager
<unixdawg> ok
<unixdawg> ok I had to edit xorg it did nto auto detech the card change
<unixdawg> but I want to add the ati custom driver
<unixdawg> so I run the hardware tool and it says no drivers are in use
<unixdawg> what driver do I have to loa dfor ati
<unixdawg> ?
<unixdawg> what do I run to make it reconfigure for ati
<unixdawg> correctly
<unixdawg> ok got the radeon driver working
<unixdawg> but I want the extra driver I saw in the list earlier
<unixdawg> for ati
<unixdawg> ok found it
<unixdawg> fglrx drive crashes
<unixdawg> for ati
<cwillu> unixdawg, fglrx hasn't been updated for the new xorg yet afaik
<unixdawg> ok
<unixdawg> then I will rm it
<unixdawg> so then I am stuck with radeon-128 driver for now
#ubuntu+1 2009-02-11
<setuid> When did Linux start requiring a GUI and a logged-in user to start networking? Did I miss a meeting on this?
<setuid> I need wireless to start up when the machine boots, regardless of whether or not a GUI is installed, running or a user is logged in. How can I do that?
<Amaranth> setuid: NetworkManager is doing it, not "the computer"
<setuid> This "used to" work, but has since been removed over the last 2 releases of Ubuntu
<Amaranth> I think the answer is "use the new gdm where NetworkManager will run and get you connected"
<setuid> Amaranth, Ok, so how do I neuter NetworkManager, and get networking back the way it was before?
<Amaranth> Still requires a GUI but...
<Amaranth> setuid: edit /etc/network/interfaces to setup your network
<setuid> Amaranth, gdm no longer works in Intrepid or Jaunty, I'm stuck booting to CLI, and using startx.
<maxb> NetworkManager does not require a logged in user
<setuid> If I try to start gdm, it just tries to reload X a bunch of times, and defaults to some very basic level of capability (320x480 or something)
<maxb> Log in, edit the connection, and set it to be a system-wide one
<setuid> Ok, let me try that
<setuid> This all used to work cleanly with wpa_supplicant
<maxb> setuid: You're free to abandon NM and use wpa_supplicant if you wnat
<setuid> I also noticed that Intrepid runs my T61p a *LOT* hotter than Hardy did, which causes the physical hardware to hard-lock a dozen times a day.
<setuid> If I pull the Intrepid drive out, put in Hardy (same exact package list installed), it never overheats
<setuid> it's pretty maddening when I've got dozens of apps loaded, to have the laptop just hard-lock on me
<setuid> So I have to OC the fan, which makes the system LOUD... just to keep it from overheating under Intrepid
<maxb> Interesting, can't say I kept an eye on the temperature hardy vs. intrepid
<maxb> This is a channel for Jaunty, btw :-)
<setuid> I know
<setuid> I was trying Jaunty to see if it was any better than Intrepid
<Amaranth> hehe, the apply button in Edit Connections doesn't work
<setuid> Aside from no sound, wireless, video or WWAN support... it isn't.
<Amaranth> so if I tick "Make available to all users" it won't do it because I can't apply the changes
<maxb> Yeah - I find I have to mess with another setting (e.g. Connect automatically) before it will be willing to save the change
<maxb> setuid: Well, I'm sorry you're suffering so, but my Z61p likes Jaunty just fine
<setuid> I've had trouble in Intrepid and Jaunty with the sierra driver... never comes out of suspend. Hardy's version works fine, however.
<maxb> What's a sierra?
<setuid> seems like we've de-evolved though, from Hardy (rock-solid, everything worked out of the box), to Intrepid (trouble with video and wireless) to Jaunty (almost nothing works right)
<setuid> sierra is my onboard WWAN card.. not wifi, but the wirleess broadband card.
<maxb> setuid: You're moaning a little too aggressively to generate sympathy
<Amaranth> maxb: Nope, the problem is it wants to use PolicyKit for the all users setting but seems to be failing
<setuid> If I suspend (Intrepid or Jaunty), and resume... wifi comes back, but sierra does not. Requires a power off, power on (not just a reboot)
<maxb> Amaranth: different bug, I guess
<Amaranth> maxb: Doesn't matter what else I change, once I change that setting I can't apply
<Amaranth> yeah
<maxb> Today's updates have caused all my compiz window decorations (title bars, etc.) to turn into a featureless light grey, anyone else seeing this?
<crdlb> yes, everyone is setting that
<Amaranth> maxb: downgrade metacity
<gourgi> or just use emerald :D
<Amaranth> gourgi: Yeah, say that again in 6 months :P
<Amaranth> (emerald is going away)
<gourgi> Amaranth in six months i'll say "or just use jasper" :-P
<RAOF> Amaranth: Is that emerald not being ported to compiz++, or you writing a shiny new lecacyless decorator? :P
<Amaranth> RAOF: emerald is not being ported
<Amaranth> and jasper is kind of dead too (and probably not the way to go)
<gourgi> Amaranth that's not what i 've heard about jasper ;)  http://smspillaz.wordpress.com/2009/02/06/woah-what/
<crdlb> heh -_-
<Amaranth> gourgi: that really means nothing
<Amaranth> gourgi: that's "hopefully this happens"
<gourgi> so it is something
<Amaranth> gourgi: You should really ignore that
<crdlb> you could make a blog and it would have just as much importance
<syockit> no, it ain't gonna kill you
<syockit> but merging compiz++ is pure destruction!
<Amaranth> The jasper code base might be a good place to pull stuff from when doing a different decorator
<maxb> Amaranth: metacity is fine for me... compiz isn't
<gourgi> i thought sam was talking as part of the compiz developers not just expressing his own points
<gourgi> anyway Amaranth will talk about it in six months :)
<Amaranth> gourgi: The point is no one is working on jasper so whatever he says is kind of...yeah
<gourgi> true
<gourgi> it was the first thing i asked myself when i heard the news about the future of compiz " what about emerald?" i hope someone will give emerald/jasper some love too ...
<unixdawg> ?
<unixdawg> whats happening to compiz ?
<gourgi> unixdawg Planet Compiz Fusion
<gourgi>  there are several posts there
<gourgi> http://planet.compiz-fusion.org/
<maxb> Compiz/Metacity titlebar malfunction is at Bug 327861
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 327861 in compiz "compiz no longer decorates the window (solid grey titlebars)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/327861
<kazagistar> wow, the bleeding edge is FUN!
<kazagistar> is it normal for alphas to grow slowly more broken as time goes on?
<maxb> No, it's normal for alpha to grow differently broken as time goes on :-)
<crdlb> I would say that's perfectly reasonable, as new upstream versions are not always introduced at the beginning of the development cycle
<syockit> kazagistar: i guess so. it's always like normal breakage on a1,2, then more breakage on a3,4, then superbreakage on a5!!
<kazagistar> I can't log in through normal boot (only rescue works) the window decorator stopped drawing, and just now, Gnome-do decided to quit after every command I give it (kinda defeating the point) :D
<syockit> then suddenly everything becomes fine again on beta
<kazagistar> haha
<kazagistar> the great thing is, it is all perfectly useable
<syockit> kazagistar: your kernel/xorg update, maybe?
<kazagistar> maybe
<kazagistar> but, I just use rescue, and then hit continue boot, and it load fine
<kazagistar> plus, when I ctl-alt-f1, the screen stays blank
<kazagistar> it is something with display... it all works, I just cannot see it if I use default boot
<kazagistar> does that sound like xorg? if so, I will report it, but I thought tty was separate from xorg
<kazagistar> it seems kernel related to me
<syockit> kazagistar: ahh, I remember there's something with putty not running at startup... a rare case, that was
<kazagistar> um... the thing is, it still works... I can log out, and execute commands
<DPic> so adobe released flash for 64-bit linux, but is that what's included in jaunty or does it still just use the 32-bit version?
<kazagistar> i dunno, but it looks from bugtracker like it does?
<kazagistar> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/310031
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 310031 in flashplugin-nonfree "[jaunty] Ubuntu should install 64bit flash when installing flashplugin-nonfree on 64bit systems" [Undecided,Invalid]
<DPic> when i installed flash it said it also needed nspluginwrapper
<DPic> is there a way i can tell which version of flash i have?
<legodude> ugh, jaunty really hates my desktop
<legodude> now KDE will load, with no plasma, desktop, anything
<DPic> lol really? it's been working great for me
<DPic> oh i'm using gnome
<legodude> total fail
<DPic> yeah i tried KDE and it failed on me so i decided to give up for a couple weeks
<kazagistar> I guess mine works
<kazagistar> I can still close windows, I just have to guess where the buttons are, because it isn't rendering decorations
<legodude> totally broken
<legodude> can't even log out of it
<maco> that thing where you get a black screen before gdm comes up. i thought that was supposed to be limited to nvidia users? i'm getting it on intel
<kazagistar> I am too
<kazagistar> does it also happen if you enter tty?
<maco> i cant get to the tty once it does that
<legodude> won't detect my other monitor either :(
<maco> it kills VT switching
<kazagistar> ah, mine doesn't
<legodude> yeah, my VT does not work
<maco> eh well vt switching has never worked consistently for me
<kazagistar> I can't SEE the terminal, but I can still log in and execute commands
<maco> for the last 2 weeks it was doing great!
<kazagistar> er, that is, in normal login
<maco> the last day's updates sent me back to "my TTYs are blank" mode
<legodude> I almost wonder if this machine needs to be reinstalled
<legodude> that it got sick somewhere along the way
<kazagistar> naw
<kazagistar> it just needs a quick beta fix :P
<legodude> I don't understand though
<legodude> it is bog standard
<legodude> I am not doing anythign funky on it
<legodude> all latest updates
<legodude> and KDE is unusable
<legodude> KDM login screen is in middle of two monitors now
<kazagistar> that sounds like a pretty easily fixable bug
<legodude> sure, but that is the least of all of the problems
<legodude> I log in, get a bunch of messages about various programs including plasma have crashed
<legodude> then a black screen with a cursor
<legodude> I think I'm just going to turn it off until the beta
<kazagistar> you could hack at you kdeinit file and force it to start xterm or something
<legodude> well, it came up with konsole
<legodude> but was unusable
<legodude> didn't actually show the terminal
<kazagistar> ah
<unixdawg> ok I have had 4 lockups today
<unixdawg> hmmm
<legodude> I mean, I understand this is life on the bleeding edge
<unixdawg> yes
<legodude> but I don't know how these packages can be pushed out if they simply don't work
<unixdawg> but the blade is cutting to deep
<kazagistar> ...but the edge is decapitating you
<kazagistar> :P
<Pici> We get bleeding edge packages.  Then we file bugs.  Then we get the bugs fixed.
<legodude> like the recent xserver bug
<unixdawg> but how can you file a bug when your whole system locks up and there is nothing in the log to explain why
<kazagistar> and no common thread?
<DPic> ubuntu should have a repo of extra themes and stuff
<DPic> just sayin'
<DPic> kazagistar, you could write it by hand and mail it in!
<|ns|nR8> someone tell me why ubuntu needs to send packets to 224.0.0.251
<legodude> isn't that non-routed?
<legodude> nope
<legodude> nm
<d1b> isn't that the multicast ?
<d1b> i suppose it is avahi
<|ns|nR8> yeah its multicast
<|ns|nR8> i notice windows does it aswell
<d1b> |ns|nR8: where ? haven't seen windows do it much
<d1b> unless you have installed bonjour ...
<legodude> ah, multicast
<|ns|nR8> it sends to a multicast address when your network connection first goes up
<legodude> knew it was some magic
<|ns|nR8> not sure if its the exact same adress
<|ns|nR8> i was running a packet sniffer over ppp on windows
<|ns|nR8> soon as dialup connects it sends to all routers multicast or something
<|ns|nR8> googling has lots of people with the same question
<|ns|nR8> but no one has a real answer
<|ns|nR8> hmm i think i found some answers
<|ns|nR8> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multicast_DNS
<|ns|nR8> now i just wonna know how to turn it off
<maco> d1b: bonjour is only on mac
<maco> so yeah, itd be avahi on linux
<maco> i thought multicast was all terribly broken on ipv4 though
<d1b> maco: no you can use bonjour on windows
<d1b> see apple
<maco> huh?
<d1b> http://support.apple.com/downloads/Bonjour_for_Windows
<maco> yes, apple makes bonjour, but i thought that client was only for osx
<d1b> it exists
<maco> weird
<d1b> notreally
<cwillu> drat, suspend is broken again
<syockit> maco: you must have forgotten all the ruckus apple caused the windows iTunes update some months ago
<maco> syockit: no, i knew about that. i didnt think they sent bonjour with it though
<syockit> maco: yup they did. evil apple ;)
<maco> er, at least, assuming you mean the "if you install quicktime, we force you to get itunes, and if you install that, we force you to get safari"
<syockit> maco: no, it was the apple updater
<maco> right if you install any updates, they force that crap on your
<maco> cant update quicktime without getting itunes, period
<syockit> maco: there was an update for the updater, and the updater tries to install bonjour when updating itunes
<maco> safari might be optional...
<maco> oh
<syockit> everything was optional, but nowadays optional seems to mean default
<kazagistar> obnoxious browser-pushing defaults differ from wise paternalistic defaults
<kazagistar> like, if it only installed Safari by default if IE was the only detected browser, that would be just fine by me :)
<d1b> syockit: neat i like bonjour
<syockit> what does it do anyway
<maco> syockit: service auto-discovery
<maco> it can tell you "hey, this LAN includes a printer and a set of speakrs!"
<maco> and autoconfig the wireless printer and let you automagically play your music through the house speakers
<syockit> hmm? how is that supposed to work with windows
<syockit> it seems os-centric
<syockit> oic, all the apps who knows it will use it
<maco> yeah im not sure how auto-config it can get on a system like windows
<maco> but you can tell windows media player "hey, go play through the LAN speakers instead of the onboard ones"
<syockit> "A full installation of Bonjour for Windows will include a plug-in for Internet Explorer, a printer wizard and the network communication services."
<andrew__> i upgraded to 9.04 and now i have no minimize/maximize/close buttons on my gnome windows
<andrew__> any ideas
<andrew__> its just one grey bar
<andrew__> not even the orange human color
<andrew__> everything eelse seems ok
<RAOF> That's the new metacity messing with Compiz.
<SwedeMike> I have the same problem with a fresh 9.04, so it seems to be a common problem
<maco> RAOF: why are *both* running?
<RAOF> They're not; this is (IIUC) a change in libmetacity; gtk-window-decorator uses libmetacity to draw metacity themes, and doesn't like the change.
<crdlb> by metacity, he means libmetacity-private
<maco> oh
<crdlb> RAOF: hey, you're smart; why is gwd creating a new colormap in create_pixmap? :D
<RAOF> crdlb: Because it'd like a colourmap with an alpha channel?
<Amaranth> bingo
<crdlb> gdk_screen_get_rgba_colormap?
<RAOF> SCORE!  What a guess.  I've never even read any of the gwd code :)
<crdlb> I mean, isn't it perfectly adequate to use that function?
<crdlb> that's what's upsetting metacity (creating a new one with gdk_colormap_new)
<tarheelcoxn> could someone please point me to the most appropriate channel to ask questions about using PPA?
<maco> tarheelcoxn: #launchpad
<tarheelcoxn> maco: thank you
<Amaranth> crdlb: Is that new?
<crdlb> the gdk_colormap_new has been there forever
<RAOF> gdk_screen_get_rgba_colormap is newish, I believe.
<RAOF> gwd probably predates it.
<crdlb> 2.8
<crdlb> and gwd already uses that function in a couple of places
 * RAOF has got nothing
<crdlb> well, it definitely works when I change it to set the colormap of the pixmap to that of the style window (which has already been made rgba via that function)
<tarheelcoxn> perhaps somebody here knows offhand since #launchpad seems to be dead... <https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Copying packages> points to <https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mobile/+archive/+copy-packages>
<tarheelcoxn> but the latter is not a valid page
<DanaG> grr:
<DanaG> (EE) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device has changed - disabling.
<DanaG> Lovely.
<DanaG> Makes me have to SAK Xorg.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hotkey-setup/+bug/267495
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 267495 in hal-info "Dell Precision M90 hotkeys not working" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<DanaG> Same happens for me.
<DanaG> Completely different laptop.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal-info/+bug/325560
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 325560 in hal-info "Backlight keys FDI addition for HP 6730b" [Undecided,Fix released]
<DanaG> er
<DanaG> er
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/284319
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 284319 in linux "mute, brightness buttons on new HP 6930p laptop" [Undecided,New]
<FFForever> what is a good ffpeg movie player?
<FFForever> DanaG, can i turn the lights off on the media panel on hp notebooks
<DanaG> I don't think you can.
<FFForever> cool
<FFForever> any idea about an ffmpeg/ffplayer that is better then ffplayer?
<FFForever> (with a seeker?)
<DanaG> I use mplayer, myself.
<DanaG> I don't know anything about ffmpeg.
<RAOF> mplayer uses ffmpeg.
<RAOF> I tend to use Totem, myself :)
<DanaG> Odd..... the HAL fdi file for the HP laptop maps e008 to "presentation" -- which is an invalid key name.
<DanaG> running strings on the hald-addon-input gives no such string.
<FFForever> mplayer won't play this mkv =P
<DanaG> ugh, this "flat volumes" misfeature is really stupid.
<DanaG> If only one app is playing audio, then the indicated volume of the stream matches the indicated volume of the device....
<DanaG> ... and if you move the stream, it arbitrarily changes to match the other device.
<cwillu> btw, anyone with decoration issues, if you don't already have a workaround, "compiz-decorator --replace --theme blah"
<cwillu> --metacity-theme blah, rather
<crdlb> what happens if you do that, exactly?
<crdlb> (I don't want to rebreak my gwd to test)
<cwillu> crdlb, you know the default compiz window theme?  It'll just fallback to that
<cwillu> probably a more direct way of achieving that, and it's not even close to a fix, but I don't feel like patching gwd myself, so it'll do until the fix finds its way in :p
<crdlb> cwillu: ah, I see
<crdlb> there's also a gconf key
<cwillu> crdlb, bug #327793 if you haven't seen that already
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 327793 in metacity "Window decorations in title bar missing with compiz enabled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/327793
<crdlb> yah
 * cwillu pokes crdlb and his patch with a stick in the general direction of the comment field :p
<crdlb> it didn't occur to me that using a bogus theme name would actually disable metacity theme rendering
<crdlb> cwillu: upstream :>
 * cwillu pokes crdlb with a stick in the general direction of the 'link to upstream bug' field
 * cwillu huggles his poking-stick
 * crdlb nurses his bruises
<digger3> I've got greyish border surrounding my windows when enabling compiz. Maximize buttons etc are responsive though. intel X4500, any tips on where to look for a fix?
<crdlb> heh
 * cwillu hits rewind for a moment, and hits play
<cwillu> """btw, anyone with decoration issues, if you don't already have a workaround, "compiz-decorator --replace --theme blah""""
<cwillu> """--metacity-theme blah, rather"""
 * cwillu hits stop
<cwillu> digger3, in a terminal, run:  compiz-decorator --replace --metacity-theme blah
<cwillu> digger3, as a workaround
<cwillu> digger3, https://launchpad.net/bugs/327793
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 327793 in metacity "Window decorations in title bar missing with compiz enabled" [Undecided,New]
<crdlb> what if he has a theme installed called 'blah'!?
<cwillu> crdlb, then he's silly, and we can't believe a word he says
 * cwillu pokes crdlb with a stick
<digger3> cwillu: thanks, I was looking using the wrong search terms :)
<digger3> cwillu: hmmm, your suggestion only works when I specify some non-existing theme. If I try to load clearlooks (for example) the problem remains.
<crdlb> yes, that's the point
<crdlb> the metacity theme rendering support is broken, so, by specifying a non-existent theme, the default "cairo" theme is used
<digger3> crdlb: ah, ok, I tried to fullin the blah part, but it was meant litteraly :) nm then
<digger3> I did not understand the underlying cause
<zniavre> hello
<zniavre> i heard about this project>http://www.clutter-project.org/
<zniavre> is it yet inclued in metacity ?
<cwillu> digger3, had I meant 'blah' as a meta variable, I'd have said <blah> :p
<zniavre> included *
<crdlb> zniavre: no
<nurettin> hello
<nurettin> tsclient locking screen how can i resolve this ?
<DanaG> What a hideous hack: I got fglrx to work by downgrading X server yet again... and then switching to the XFCE session manager.
<DanaG> ... and then running everything Gnome under it.  =P
<cwillu> crdlb, has anyone ever asked you why you're named after a carriage return database with an extra 'l'?
<DanaG> carriage return database?  means nothing to me.  Seems like two completely unrelated things smacked together.
<crdlb> yes, you did just now
<DanaG> Yay, I have-eth my Compiz back.
<cwillu> honestly, that's how I've always read your nick as far back as I can remember
<DanaG> Quite very hackishly.
<cwillu> only noticed the 'l' just now
<crdlb> not using a monspace font? :)
<crdlb> monospace*
<cwillu> monospace fonts, how ugly
 * cwillu likes his typography
<crdlb> but that breaks figlet and cowsay!
<DanaG> And sl.
<DanaG> !info sl
<ubottu> sl (source: sl): Correct you if you type `sl' by mistake. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.03-15 (jaunty), package size 24 kB, installed size 192 kB
<cwillu> silly trains
<DanaG> while (sl -e); do sl -le; done
<cwillu> your shell?
<DanaG> bash.
<cwillu> not that bash script?
<DanaG> huh?
<DanaG> Not sure I get the question.
<cwillu> #!/bin/bash\nwhile (sl -e); do sl -le; done
<crdlb> I don't think too many people use a proportional font in a terminal
<DanaG> Nah, I just ran that line manually.
<crdlb> lol at the bugs section of the manpage
<DanaG> I wonder if that's true.
<virtuelv> did decorations in compiz just break
<virtuelv> ?
<virtuelv> (As in, they are there, but are always grey on grey for me)
<cwillu> virtuelv, https://launchpad.net/bugs/327793
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 327793 in compiz "Window decorations in title bar missing with compiz enabled" [Medium,Fix released]
<cwillu> workaround:  compiz-decorator --replace --metacity-theme blah
<cwillu> (literally, blah, doesn't matter what you put there as long as it _isn't_ a valid theme)
<virtuelv> I guess I can live with that fix for now
<virtuelv> what seems positive after this morning's update, is that intel+xorg+compiz no longer equals "slow"
<mnemo> virtuelv: that bug only happens after vt-switch, suspend/resume or after xorg has been running for a long time usually
<mnemo> i dont think it's fixed
<virtuelv> hmph
<mnemo> virtuelv: the third patch proposed for it seems to improve the situtation though, but that patch hasnt been commit to ubuntu yet --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/320813
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 320813 in linux "[drm] compiz animations cause temporary freezes with vblank" [High,Fix committed]
<virtuelv> dunno what's different today then, but compiz has been OK for me so far today, which is quite unlike what I've experiencing any other day when coming in to work
<cwillu> virtuelv, there's another bug with 945's+gem, if that's what you're seeing, there's a few workarounds.  There may even be a fix :p
<virtuelv>  product: Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller
<mnemo> is the release after jaunty going to be a long term support release??
<SwedeMike> no, it's only the .04 releases that are LTS
<mnemo> but jaunty isnt LTS right?
 * Assid waits patiently to use up his net connection
<Assid> cmon man.. im itching to use my network
<SwedeMike> corret, 9.04 isn't LTS
<SwedeMike> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardy_Heron#Ubuntu_8.04_LTS_.28Hardy_Heron.29
<SwedeMike> 6.06 and 8.04 is LTS, so I guess 10.04 will be LTS again
<mnemo> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/146
<mnemo> "we can commit that the next LTS release of Ubuntu will be 10.04 LTS, in April 2010."
<Assid> in all honesty. i ust want a new release so i can stretch my bandwith
<Assid> :P
<zniavre> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<eXlin> I have problems to do anything with jaunty-desktop-amd64.iso disk (burned in tao mode). I cant do anything (install, livecd, check cd...) without that i goes to BusyBox. i hava alpha4. my hardware is Athlon 64 3000+, 2Gb, 200G maxtor ata, nvidia 6600 256Mt....
<eXlin> any suggestions why it wont work? i tryed safe graphics mode. i checked few files and they all matched to md5 checks
<charlie-tca> eXlin: I would ask that in #ubuntu+1, maybe. They deal with jaunty
<eXlin> eh, istn this ubuntu+1?
<Assid> charlie-tca:  stopdrinking!!!
<charlie-tca> Me just waking up. Sorry for the bad information
<eXlin> So any suggestion what could cause that installation problem in jaunty-amd64?
<ikonia> eXlin: burn it with a supported application ?
<eXlin> k3b
<ikonia> run the verification check on the cd ?
<ikonia> check the md5's on the image before you burn ?
<eXlin> but i mean, it boots from that disk, gives start navigation and i checked few random files after burn and their md5 was correct. and .iso image has correct md5
<eXlin> it gives graphical loading window of ubuntu but falls to BusyBox
<ikonia> do the checks I suggested first
<ikonia> just because it boots does not mean it's fine
<eXlin> can run verification check on the cd because it goes to BusyBox also
<eXlin> and i have done md5 check to image on my hd
<eXlin> burned it to cd-rw. didnt validate burned data but it rarely fails
<charlie-tca> Is that running the "Install Ubuntu" directly or through the desktop after running the liveCD?
<ikonia> eXlin: if that goes to busy box the cd has a problem
<ikonia> eXlin: that's %100 run in memory
<eXlin> ok
<eXlin> hmm... well i am doing usb-installation image atm so maybe that will help on that
<eXlin> ok, well i reboot now. thx so far ;)
<danbhfive> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Jaunty Jackelope (9.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule
<thehook> any news about the nvidia driver?
<ikonia> in what respect
<cypherdelic> hello, can somebody please prove me wrong that gnome-calculator can't calculate 2,54*1680 or even 2,54 *3 ???
<cwillu> cypherdelic, as in 2.54?
<cwillu> 4267.2?
<cwillu> works for me
<charlie-tca> 4267.2 here
<cypherdelic> wait i get a ridicolus products when multiplying inch
<cwillu> inch?
<charlie-tca> Mine doesn't have inch
<cypherdelic> 2,54*3=762 ; yes inch (2,54cm) ; 2,54*1680=42672
<cwillu> cypherdelic, gnome calc doesn't have unit conversions that I know of
<cypherdelic> I use the unit as i input *2,54 ;)
<cwillu> cypherdelic, your locale may not be set right, in which case you'd need 2.54
<charlie-tca> But perhaps it is because it calculates in tenths, and inches are usually measured in eighths or sixteenths
<cypherdelic> cwillu: I clicked onKommatar
<cwillu> cypherdelic, no idea, works fine for me though
<cypherdelic> i just want to calc 2,54*3 ok and i dont get the correct procuct
<cwillu> 762 or 7.62?
<bluesmoke> cypherdelic: try 2.54*3
<cypherdelic> my result is 762 :(
<bluesmoke> just like that
<cypherdelic> when i just calc 2,5 *3 it is correct :(
<cwillu> cypherdelic, is the ',' actually showing up when you type it?
<cypherdelic> i dont type it i clicked it in the gui, yes it is shown :/
<cypherdelic> its just the result is wrong
<cypherdelic> when floating point goes finer than x,x
<cypherdelic> i just upgraded to jaunty
<cypherdelic> should ill file a bug report or should i wait, has anyone got a solution or similar problem?
<cwillu> none of us see the problem :(
<cwillu> ya, file the bug
<cwillu> (hell, file the bug first, worst case, somebody answers immediately, and google records it for the next person)
<cypherdelic> you want to see it, i can make a screenshot of how i input it graphically and clicked on =
<cypherdelic> showing the result
<cwillu> file the bug
<cwillu> include the screenshots :)
<cypherdelic> ill try it via console and look for any output
<cwillu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gcalctool/+bug/324451 is the closest I can find, but it's dropping a zero, not dropping a decimal point
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 324451 in gcalctool "gcalctool returns wrong answer, drops '0'" [Low,Incomplete]
<cypherdelic> no console-output even with -D -E, and no correct result with -a 9; still 2,54 * 1680 = 42672 :(
<cwillu> cypherdelic, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gcalctool/+bug/318300
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 318300 in gcalctool "no commas in gcalctool " [Medium,Fix committed]
<cypherdelic> hm
<cwillu> allow me to express my appreciation for allowing me the opportunity to do your launchpad search for you :p
<cypherdelic> ;)
<cypherdelic> you're such a nice dude :D
 * cwillu pokes cypherdelic with a pointy stick
<cypherdelic> mine version is to old i guess
<cypherdelic> yap
 * cwillu cheers, his window decorations are back!
<cypherdelic> damn 5.25.91 is not available in jaunty yet due fix was released yesterday
<cypherdelic> :(
<cwillu> the fix was released upstream.  Give it some time :p
<cwillu> they're not going to apply the fix directly here, and then back it out in two days when the upstream package is synced
<cypherdelic> can somebody calc something for me?
<cypherdelic> :D
<cypherdelic> just a joke
<cwillu> cypherdelic, 42
<cwillu> cypherdelic, could just use a python prompt though
<cwillu> (python, and then regular math)
<asdfs> Anyone else getting this when trying to check the calendar in intrepid? evolution: /build/buildd/libical-0.43/src/libical/icalerror.c:106: icalerror_set_errno: Assertion `0' failed.
<ethana2> anybody here have gconf-editor installed on Jaunty that could tell me if it can edit <schema>s?
<fosco__> ethana2, don't understand
<cypherdelic> Has anybody experienced choppy audio especially the login-sound?
 * charlie-tca forgets to turn the speakers on
<asdfs> cypherdelic: indeed
<cypherdelic> at least pidgin sound is not choppy, hmm totem played videos laggy.
<christophsturm> hey, what desktop search engine does kubuntu jaunty use?
<cypherdelic> vlc is crapped :D
<cypherdelic> damn
<maco> christophsturm: er...strigi?
<maco> i think?
<christophsturm> ok, just wanted to check that it doesnt use tracker instead of strigi before I try to find out why search doesnt work
<maco> no, tracker's a gnome thing, pretty sure
<ethana2> fosco_: usually when one opens gconf-editor, they can edit all kinds of variables
<ethana2> but there are these <schema> values that you just can't do anything with
<Turl> hi there
<Turl> can you help me with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/328156 ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 328156 in ubuntu "There is a big delay between logging in in GDM and getting the desktop fully loaded" [Undecided,New]
<Turl> this is a regression from intrepid
<askand> Is anyone here able to start evolution and click on the calendar?
<marijus> askand: me yes...
<Turl> anyone experiencing https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/328156 ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 328156 in ubuntu "There is a big delay between logging in in GDM and getting the desktop fully loaded" [Undecided,New]
<Bipolar> I'm just curious... has anyone else had an issue with the KDE desktop not comming up after a login? The splashscreen disapears and I'm left with a mouse cursor, and nothing else.
<Bipolar> It's been like this for a few days. I keep hoping the next set up updates will magicly fix it. :P
<maco> Bipolar: turn off compositing
<maco> compiz and kwin-with-compositing are doing that
<Bipolar> maco: ahh... ok. just uninstall the package?
<maco> no
<maco> lemme find the setting...
<Bipolar> maco: thank you :)
<maco> in ~/.kde/share/config/kwinrc
<maco> in the [Compositing] section
<maco> set Enabled=false
<maco> i *think* you should be able to login then
<Bipolar> awesome. thanks!
<Bipolar> I'll give it a shot as soon as the updates are done.
<maco> Bipolar: i havent actually tried it, but its the most logical setting in the most logical config file :P
<Bipolar> heh.. ok.
<Bipolar> maco: interesting.... I added the section and the setting, and kde came up. then I reenabled it, and it still works.
<maco> Bipolar: oh yeah it just hangs the login. its fine after that
<maco> Bipolar: disable it before you log out again :P
<Bipolar> nono, I mean I enabled it, then logged in again.
<Bipolar> there are still issues though.
<Bipolar> somehow half my desktop is black. :P
<Bipolar> oh well. I'll disable it again :)
<maco> O_o
<Bipolar> yeah. odd
<Bipolar> Wow... look at all the work thats been done on the networkmanager. holy crap.
<Aondo> Bipolar  what stuff?
<Bipolar> Aondo: all the settings for connections. Setting MAC addresss for wired connection. Too much to list.
<Bipolar> The layout is much simpler too
<gwhip> need help! upgraded about 2 hours ago and no nvidia driver now
<rainmanp7> .
<rainmanp7> Anyone using Alpha4 ?
<charlie-tca> If you are running Jaunty and updating, you went past it, but the answer is sure.
<charlie-tca> rainmanp7: this channel is users running jaunty
<rainmanp7> yes
<rainmanp7> What level ius jaunty at right now because I got lost by a huge update
<charlie-tca> between alpha4 and 5
<charlie-tca> the updates the last couple of days have been difficult
<rainmanp7> I love jaunty and want to help lol but scared of the Alphas lol
<rainmanp7> I mean there still massive >?
<charlie-tca> will be for a while... It is still alpha
<rainmanp7> ok
<rainmanp7> they need to put a option in there to switch sound devices from usb to onboard etc..
<rainmanp7> You think they might shoot for btrfs ?
<charlie-tca> That should be in your bios, shouldn't it?
<rainmanp7> I will be willing to sacrifice a hard drive to it :)
<charlie-tca> I don't know btrfs
<rainmanp7> No the operating system knows there are 2 sound devices it depedns on the operating system of wich to play from
<bacaci|work> hi
<bacaci|work> I'm starting an instance on EC2 and I noticed the jaunty release
<bacaci|work> How stable is it?
<rainmanp7> Btrfs Is a file system the fedora is including into there Alpha 11 thing I'm hoping that the jaunty will have it (please)
<rainmanp7> Alphas are crazy :)
<charlie-tca> !topic | bacaci|work
<ubottu> bacaci|work: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<bacaci|work> sry
<charlie-tca> rainmanp7: I haven't seen anything about it
<Pici> bacaci|work: I wouldn't reccomend it to anyone that isn't very capabale fixing their own problems :)
<bacaci|work> I know a little bit
<bacaci|work> however dont have the time
<bacaci|work> 8 weeks for this project
<bacaci|work> so i'm going to stick with intrepid
<Pici> Good idea
<rainmanp7> Pici I completely agree :)
<rainmanp7> on the whole thing if you try it you better be able to handle things breaking and fix it ya self
<rainmanp7> 177 people and growing
<duncan-nz> Can someone check something ridiculously easy for me? There's something funny happening with the calculator.
<rainmanp7> ok?
<duncan-nz> can you tell me what 87.50+87.50 is in your standard gnome calculator?
<duncan-nz> rainmanp7, what's your locale?
<danbhfive_jaunty> 175
<duncan-nz> I'm getting 1750!
<duncan-nz> danbhfive_jaunty, what's your locale?
<danbhfive_jaunty> i dunno, US?
<Tecumseh> I have a strange annoying error on kubuntu jaunty latest alpha. I finally got my display running at a proper resolution with the driver supplied through the hardware drivers panel (nvidia v180). Now the widgets on my screen seem to be restricted to the area of 1024x768 on the upper left side of the screen. My current resolution however is 1280x1024. Anyone noticing simular behaviour?
<virtuelv> anyone seen some applications' entries in the window list on all workspaces, even if the app is only visible on one?
<virtuelv> started happening after my last update
<virtuelv> in particular with xchat
<duncan-nz> danbhfive_jaunty, thanks
<duncan-nz> virtuelv, sorry, not happening here.
<virtuelv> odd, it's just xchat
<Z_God> is there a way to get debug symbols of ia32-libs?
<Tecumseh> does anyone have a clue for me about the plasma glitches that I have?
<andersk> Is it known that ssh-agent (seahorse-agent?  gnome-keyring-agent?) stopped working recently in Jaunty?
<andersk> I get "Agent admitted failure to sign using the key." errors when trying to use an SSH key.
<maxb> andersk: I got that in intrepid too. I ditched the imitations and went back to good old reliable ssh-agent
<Tecumseh> I have a strange annoying error on kubuntu jaunty latest alpha. I finally got my display running at a proper resolution with the driver supplied through the hardware drivers panel (nvidia v180). Now the widgets on my screen seem to be restricted to the area of 1024x768 on the upper left side of the screen. My current resolution however is 1280x1024. Anyone noticing simular behaviour?
<Commie_Cary> are the ATI property drivers work with juanty
<cwillu> Commie_Cary, not yet that I know
<Commie_Cary> cwillu, isnt jaunty xorg 7?
<Commie_Cary> X.Org 6.7, 6.8, 6.9, 7.0, 7.1, 7.2, 7.3, or 7.4
<Commie_Cary> sccording to ATI
 * cwillu checks the release notes
<cwillu> """A new XServer, version 1.6, is included in Alpha 4. The binary proprietary fglrx driver is not yet supported for this server and will exhibit various serious issues if run against it. Users of this driver are encouraged to wait or to switch to the open source -ati driver in the meantime. #308410"""
<cwillu> it could be working since alpha4 was released though
<cwillu> I just haven't heard anything
<RAOF> No; there's not yet a working fglrx driver.
<Commie_Cary> X.Org 6.7, 6.8, 6.9, 7.0, 7.1, 7.2, 7.3, or 7.4 <---- from the ati website
<Commie_Cary> cwillu,
<Commie_Cary> cwillu, according to ATI they support 1:7.4 isnt that what jaunty uses
<cwillu> #308410
<cwillu> Commie_Cary, this isn't complicated :p  If you have new information, then you have new information, but as far as I know, the packaged driver isn't working yet.  If ati released something today, don't be surprised if you have to wait half a day until it's been updated
<Commie_Cary> let me use ndiswrapper and see
<cwillu> I'm looking at the changelog of xorg-driver-fglrx, last update was on the 9th
<cwillu> ndiswrapper?
<Commie_Cary> cwillu, it allows you to "install" a OS onto a disk, your hardrive, etc
<RAOF> You're thinking of something that isn't ndiswrapper :)
<Commie_Cary> cwillu, according to ati its working so ill try it
<Commie_Cary> oh not ndiswrapper
<Commie_Cary> why am I thinking that
<Commie_Cary> whats it called
<Commie_Cary> cwillu, unetbootin
<Commie_Cary> :P
<lamalex_3> hey, is anyone having a broken ssh latest updates?
<lamalex_3> buffer_get_ret: trying to get more bytes 4 than in buffer 0 buffer_get_int: buffer error
<lamalex_3> ^^ that's the error I keep getting
#ubuntu+1 2009-02-12
<linxuz3r> hello
<syockit> hullo
<diginux> holla
<skyjumper> just went from intrepid to jaunty, trying to figure out why networkmanager isn't bringing up (or managing) any interfaces
<diginux> skyjumper: yeah, it didnt for me either
<diginux> skyjumper: thought my ethernet works, its not listedi networkmanager like it used to
<skyjumper> did you have to bring it up manually?
<IntuitiveNipple> Have you tried creating a new user profile and seeing if NM then shows the interfaces?
<skyjumper> it's a systemwide interface
<diginux> skyjumper: nope, it worked on boot, i just have it /etc/network/interfaces
<unixdawg> ./clear
<Kuaera> Hello; I was wondering if anyone could give me any information pertaining to enabling GLX or desktop window transparency with the ati driver.
<cwillu> Kuaera, afaik ati's proprietary driver isn't working with the new xorg (it might have just been released, in which case it may still be a day or two until it's packaged up
<Kuaera> cwillu: I see...what of fglrx? As far as I've tested in the past, X won't even start with it
<cwillu> Kuaera, that _is_ fglrx
<Kuaera> cwillu: So what's the difference between the 'ati'/'radeon' driver and 'fglrx'?
<cwillu> ati/radeon is the open source driver, although it doesn't have acceleration support for newer cards
<cwillu> radeonhd is the open driver that will eventually support those cards, but I don't think it's usable for acceleration yet
<Kuaera> Ah...this is a fairly archaic card in a laptop, and has had support in the past, so I think it may just be an Xorg compatibility problem
<RAOF> Kuaera: Archaic ati cards should Just Work™
<crdlb> I heard that
<Kuaera> RAOF: 9600 Mobility qualify as "archaic" enough?
<RAOF> If yours isn't, then a pastebin of your Xorg.0.log and xorg.conf is the minimum amount of info to ride the debug train.
<RAOF> Kuaera: Definitely.
<Kuaera> RAOF: Unfortunately, I haven't the time right now to fully debug, but I'll look into that a bit later - it may very well just be a configuration issue.
<RAOF> Probably is; first port of call would be moving /etc/X11/xorg.conf out of the way; it's likely to be unnecessary.
<Kuaera> RAOF_: Ping?
<RAOF_> Pong?
<syockit> pang!!
<Kuaera> \o/ Alright. I renamed my xorg.conf to xorg.conf.backup and restarted X
<Kuaera> No real changes, but I do have a pastebin'd Xorg.0.log for you
<Kuaera> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m74f24e5a
<Kuaera> What bothers me are lines 146-150, to an extent [glxgears segfaults, no OpenGL acceleration], and the fact that, even though the "Composite" extension is listed, I can't seem to get desktop window transparency [related to OpenGL support?]
<Kuaera> Also, line 33 - the BIOS memory location is unknown
<Kuaera> RAOF_: I don't mean to inundate you with all this, though >_<
 * RAOF_ is just browsing the log
<Kuaera> Do you need any more information?
<RAOF_> Hm... there doesn't seem much to go on.
<Kuaera> xdpyinfo?
<RAOF_> So, window transparency requires a composite manager running; compiz is one, which will be denied to you by the lack of direct rendering I suspect.
<RAOF_> Metacity is another; you just need to fiddle around in gconf-editor (/apps/metacity/general/compositing_manager)
<Kuaera> I'm mostly concerned with KDE transparency, actually. The panels are not translucent, and translucent shadows or glows in styles are just rendered as black
<RAOF_> I don't know why your virtual size is set to 2048x1200; do you have two monitors plugged in?
<Kuaera> I do not.
<Kuaera> There is an optional TV-out and secondary monitor out for this laptop, but I do not use them.
<RAOF_> Oh, whoops.  I missed the obvious.
<RAOF_> dlopen: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so: undefined symbol: miInitVisualsProc
<RAOF_> I suspect you've had fglrx installed at some point?
<Kuaera> Lines 146-150, as I pointed out?
<Kuaera> Yes.
<RAOF_> Has it been uninstalled?
<Kuaera> Recently, it's been installed and uninstalled [once I found it unworking]
<Kuaera> Does it modify libglx.so?
<RAOF_> Yes.
<RAOF_> It replaces the 3d stack.
<Kuaera> I see. So that's no good.
<RAOF_> It's removed now?
<Kuaera> I just checked now, and I had missed one of the related packages, so
<Kuaera> I guess that's my problem.
<RAOF_> Probably :)
<Kuaera> Thank you for your help, RAOF_. I've asked the question before and brought attention to those specific lines, but I got canned responses :(
<Kuaera> Let me restart X and see how everything operates, and thanks again. :)
<Kuaera> All's well, it seems.
<RAOF_> Score.
<Kuaera> I still don't have translucency in plasma, but, meh. At least OpenGL works.
<RAOF_> You'd need to hit the desktop-effects control panel to turn that on.
<Kuaera> Actually, I need to be running KWin instead of Openbox... Sad day.
<RAOF_> You could install xcompmgr.
<RAOF_> That's a stand-alone composite manager.
<Kuaera> Cool.
<Kuaera> RAOF_: Thanks a ton... I'm glad I've been able to maintain this balance between desktop features and weight
<mak_> HI any one out there For Ubuntu-9.04 Jaunty   support
<mak_> channel
<mak_> ?
<mak_> Hi Anyone out here to help  my cause ?
<mak_> Hi all
<mak_> I had problem with my Newely Upgraded Ubuntu-9.04 Jaunty package release
<mak_> some conflicts woth the /etc/route
<mak_> Any one to solve my issue
<mak_> ?
<mak_> Hew,,, are you there
<mak_> ?
<Hew> mak_: Yes, what's up?
<syockit> ask once and wait
<syockit> Hew: < mak_> some conflicts woth the /etc/route
<Hew> mak_: I hope you're not just pinging everyone that enters the channel.
<mak_> <Hew>,,,I had problem with running openvpn script ,,,and I Got warning message like
<mak_> WARNING: potential route subnet conflict between local LAN [192.168.1.0/255.255.255.0] and remote VPN [192.168.0.0/255.255.0.0]
<mak_> And i am loosing my Internet connection,,,
<Hew> mak_: Is this even a Jaunty specific issue? Perhaps you would be better off asking in #ubuntu
<mak_> i thought it's an jaunty specific issue,,,,
<Hew> mak_: Ok then.
<mak_> when will be the full Beta release of jaunty will take place
<mak_> ?
<mak_> <Hew>,,,i Thought i could have remained in Ubuntu-8.10,,,, it's the Best
<Hew> mak_: If you want stability you should use Intrepid. Jaunty is for testing. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule
<Hew> mak_: There is no need to address me specifically, just ask questions to the channel.
<mak_> okay okay
<BUGabundo> good morning everyone
<BUGabundo> what's new?
<BUGabundo> other then the 180MiBs of updates
<Oli``> Hmm all my SSH keys require me to type in my key's passphrase today =\ odd
<maco> Oli``: is seahose-agent or gpg-agent running?
<maco> i have to enter mine with gpg-agent but not seahorse-agent
<Oli``> seahorse-agent is running
<maco> oh
<arve__> surely, you jest, jaunty
<arve__> I'm wondering: is there a bug about Jaunty now trying to insist on using the terminally broken MTP for connecting audio devices?
<arve__> my device has no override on it, and I really don't want to have to resort to managing it from some audio app
<virtuelv> rsync is a much better, and more flexible tool than some proprietary MS stuff
<virtuelv> and if I try to remove mtp-tools, rhythmbox goes
<virtuelv> Filed as: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/328465
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 328465 in ubuntu "MTP support prevents mass-storage capable media players from mounting" [Undecided,New]
<ndazza> hi, i seem to remember there was some kind of installation report users could fill in for pre-release versions but i can't seem to find it... does anyone know where it is?
<dns> hey
<IntuitiveNipple> ndazza: System > Administration > System Testing ?
<ndazza> IntuitiveNipple: on kubuntu?
<ndazza> :)
<IntuitiveNipple> ha... you want #kubuntu+1 <grin>
<ndazza> oh, i thought that's what i joined :p
<ndazza> sorry
<IntuitiveNipple> There was/is a wiki page for Hardware testing I seem to recall
<ndazza> ah thanks, i'll search the wiki too
<ndazza> heheh #kubuntu+1 redirects here
<dns> does anyone know how to eject a disk from a slot loading drive?
<dns> oh eject
<skyjumper> amarok broken in jaunty for anyone else?
<skyjumper> it streamed shoutcast for about 30 seconds, segfaulted, and won't open at all
<ndazza> i'm on a live CD... i'll install and test
<bardyr> Hey, has anybody been able to compile ndiswrapper against kernel 2.6.29-rc4?
<ikonia> bardyr: is that the current kernel in jaunty
<Pici> No.
<skyjumper> bardyr: are you trying to use flash on amd64?
<skyjumper> there's a beta 64bit plugin available now
<virtuelv> re https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/328465
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 328465 in ubuntu "MTP support prevents mass-storage capable media players from mounting" [Undecided,New]
<virtuelv> is there a proper workaround?
<miik> my screenshot stop working
<unixdawg> having issues with updates
<miik> when i press screenshot nothing happen
<miik> why?
<unixdawg> and aptitude install -f is nto fixing it
<unixdawg> it says there are 13 new pkgs
<unixdawg> btu they wont install
<BUGabundo> unixdawg: maybe they haven't been built yet
<unixdawg> adept keeps crashing now
<BUGabundo> never force unless you know what you are doing
<BUGabundo> miik: suffering from the same
<BUGabundo> the key seems to use sysrek instead
<unixdawg> well adept is now borked
<unixdawg> this pisses me off
<miik> anyone report screenshot bug?
<unixdawg> I got up it said there where 99 updates
<unixdawg> they all installed then I rebooted it said there where 13 more new updates but they wont install
<unixdawg> and adept has stopped working it locks up at reading package list 99%
<unixdawg> and stops responding
<miik> :(
<miik> try apt-get
<unixdawg> I have it says 5 updates are being held back
<unixdawg> but does not say why
<miik> i think 24 hours, they wont be hold
<unixdawg> The following packages have been kept back:
<unixdawg>   audacity gnome-keyring plasmoid-quickaccess python-gnome2-desktop system-config-printer-kde
<unixdawg> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 5 not upgraded
<miik> maybe some depence that it needs are not updated
<miik> f-spot is kept back for me
<miik> usually solves withi n24 hours
<unixdawg> the only other issue is random lockups
<unixdawg> in X
<unixdawg> but this is beta so I guess its to be expecter
<miik> its not even beta yet, its alpha
<miik> i have no random lockups
<unixdawg> it might be a kde issue
<unixdawg> but 3 times yesterday and twice this am
<unixdawg> just locks up
<BUGabundo> miik: I think I have. look on LP
<miik> used kde 3 days ago, no lockups
<unixdawg> I have tested the mem and hardware they all come back clean
<miik> BUGabundo, where?
<miik> bug id?
<unixdawg> wel now off to install a server
<unixdawg> check back ltr
<BUGabundo> miik: look for it! I don't know either
<BUGabundo> I have 300+ bugs opened
<miik> ho
<miik> many
<miik> oh
<BUGabundo> don't you ?
<miik> no
<BUGabundo> from once in a while I "try" to check a few of them to see if they have been fixed
<BUGabundo> but it takes A LOT of time
<miik> oh
<BUGabundo> and usually I just get with even more bugs
<miik> well you can search and sort them
<miik> like ORDER BY status FIXED
<gnomefreak> email wioll tell you ;)
<miik> maybe with advanced search
<gnomefreak> s/wioll/will
<BUGabundo> those don't coung
<BUGabundo> *count
<gnomefreak> damn ill be back :(
<skyjumper> why might "Style" might be missing in KDE's system settings?
<skyjumper> using jaunty with minimal kde
<ikonia> skyjumper: not as part of the minimal install ?
<skyjumper> not on my system
<BUGabundo> miik: ping
<BUGabundo> miik: do you have some free time?
<BUGabundo> could I ask you a favor?
<unixdawg> where is koffice2
<unixdawg> I need/want it
<BUGabundo> unixdawg: was it ported to kde4 ?
<unixdawg> not sure
<unixdawg> looking
<mahfiaz> hello, I have a T61 which touchpad isn't working on clean jaunty install, it produces events to /dev/input/mouse2, but no movement on screen
<ali1234> my sound is completely screwed with the last updates :(
<mahfiaz1> killall pulseaudio
<ali1234> mahfiaz1: doesn't help
<ali1234> with pulse or alsa i just hear a horrible clicking sound when trying to play any sound
<Tecumseh> hi there, I have a problem to keep my resolution settings. I can set the correct resolution in the nvidia x server settings dialog (through kdesudo nvidia-settings) but when I try to save this configuration to the xorg.conf it fails.
<mahfiaz> Tecumseh, run it using "sudo nvidia-config"
<mahfiaz> ali1234, search, if there is alsa bug present about your card
<ali1234> running gui apps with sudo is a bad idea, it screws up your X permissions
<Tecumseh> nvidia-config is not installed here
<ali1234> Tecumseh: try saving the xorg.conf to an alternate file in home directory and copying it manually after backing up the orignal
<ali1234> but it probably wont work - nvidia-settings seems to generate none working configs
<mahfiaz> ali1234, I don't think there is a better way
<mahfiaz> it was nvidia-settings
<ali1234> mahfiaz: better way? use gksudo or kdesudo
<ali1234> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<mahfiaz> ali1234, thanks, I wasn't aware of that
<Tecumseh> ali1234: luckily I was
<custombrush> i have 1920x1200 and a nvidia 7600 card
<Tecumseh> I have been trying to get my display settings correct since I installed jaunty yesterday. Took me 4 hours yesterday without progress
<Tecumseh> same problems as I had with intrepid and hardy, seems there still is no good way to configure the display correctly :(
<ali1234> Tecumseh: it used to work but the new xorg way is to run without much of a conf at all, and autodetect everything
<ali1234> unfortunately it seems nvidia-settings did not keep up
<ali1234> of course it depends what you are trying to do
<ali1234> the gnome built-in display settings is getting quite good now too
<ali1234> never tried kde
<Tecumseh> also kde is  not keeping up with it either. The nvidia-settings dialog detects a much larger resolution range that it supports then the system-settings do
<ali1234> ah yes
<ali1234> well what i found was a good approach was to generate a config using nvidia-settings and then use that and the default one to write my own from scratch, with whatever custom modelines i needed
<Tecumseh> tried that already, but on boot it gets replaced by a blank file
<ali1234> that's odd... shouldn't happen should it?
<Tecumseh> only thing that remained was the zapmode with the hotkey to restart X with ctrl alt backspace
<ali1234> hmm... updates perhaps?
<ali1234> that's annoying if they are gonna nuke xorg.conf every time
<Tecumseh> yep, very much
<ali1234> i'm generating PAL RGB signal on the VGA port right into my TV's SCART socket
<ali1234> i get a STB quality picture instead of blurry composite - but it NEEDS a custom config
<Turl> hi
<Turl> where's the volume applet in jaunty?
<maco> Turl: notification area
<maco> it starts when pulseaudio start
<Turl> I want to control the volume from the notification area, but no applet :/
<Turl> there's no gnome-volume-control-applet either (it should be there as I have gnome-applets installed)
<fosco_> mine it's there
<Turl> odd
<Turl> any way to 'rebuild' the config on the sessions panel? I want to reset it, because I think I messed it up
<zniavre> Turl:  gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/panel
<Turl> won't that reset my gnome panel?
<zniavre> mmm yes sorry if i misunderstound
<Turl> zniavre: I want to reset the config you see on system->preferences->sessions
<zniavre> this i do not knw sorry
<Turl> mv ~/.config/autostart backup
<Turl> that was it :p
<Turl> well, cya all!
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/201202
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 201202 in network-manager "WiFi roaming causes NetworkManager to lose routing" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ali1234> ah i see what happened. the sound was muted, so i was only hearing the crackling, instead of the crackling and the audio
<nikolam> hi. how do i know what jaunty version i am using? (to report bugs) lsb_release seems not to work by default on xubuntu
<mahfiaz> apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade to make sure you run the latest
<nikolam> Also will ext4 be supported by default in jaunty final? :)
<nikolam> mahfiaz, jes, but i want to report bug. Do I do that under just jaunty or some of alpha versions?
<nikolam> I would like to know command that , like displays current version
<ali1234> the important thing is the version of the package you a reporting a bug on
<nikolam> oh, ok.
<nikolam> I have another question, wider one..
<nikolam> how you manage co use ubuntu for everyday tasks with stable release
<nikolam> and to test it at the same time newer, development version?
<mahfiaz> I do all tasks on devel version
<ali1234> i have several computers
<nikolam> I mostly use Hardy as desktop but I installed jaunty and updated, just for testing. I do that just few weeks/months before release etc
<mahfiaz> I just have to make sure I don't upgrade when some critical work is to be done
<nikolam> mahfiaz, but testing version sometomes breaks etc
<nikolam> mahfiaz, scary a bit for me
<nikolam> ali1234, ah yes, i do dual boot on another partition
<nikolam> mahfiaz, do you think, newer packages could be fine tested if ported to stable version?
<nikolam> I was making packages for my stable version for some time now.
<mahfiaz> yes they could
<nikolam> mahfiaz, but will that ,like, bug report, be valid to testing package version since it is running on stable release?
<mahfiaz> it is not very common when some package needs upgraded libraries, and usually you cannot compile it then without upgraded libs
<mahfiaz> I cannot say it is for *ALL* reports, but for most of them yes
<nikolam> providing libraries are updated, but if program works with older libraries, older libraries are used
<nikolam> Yes, i most of the time needed to update libraries
<mahfiaz> it depens on what program you are debugging :)
<nikolam> Problem is that I am just still thinking in Win*Doze way
<nikolam> I just Love LTS. :)
<mahfiaz> that's why pre-LTS versions need thorough testing and many bleeding-edge users :)
<nikolam> I have been doing everythink I can to stay on that and jus add newer packages etc
<mahfiaz> if you need stability, but newer programs then this is the way to go
<nikolam> mahfiaz, soo, stable releases could be thinked of, like, "testing" releases for next LTS, right? :)
<nikolam> like 6.10, 7.04, 7.10 were for 8.04LTS
<mahfiaz> sure
<mahfiaz> :)
<nikolam> mahfiaz, would you think it would be good think to port most of new packages to -backports of LTS, or that will not be good for development then?
<nikolam> I would mostly be VERY happy that way as LTS user on my notebook and on installs where I need newer packages but several year worth of install
<nikolam> So I am thinking will you advise porting many and newest packages to -backports
<andrea> salve a tutti
<nikolam> It would speed up testing, wouldn`t it?
<nikolam> hi Guest18209 :)
<mahfiaz> I think it is matter of somebody willing to do this, I personally don't care about LTS versions, as all versions have to be stable enough, but I am not the right person to answer
<Guest18209> excuse me, there is someone who speak italian?
<mahfiaz> and most of developers whom I know are on unstable anyway
<Guest18209> ok I try in english
<Guest18209> i've got an alice voip gate 2 plus wi fi
<Guest18209> and ubuntu 8.04
<nikolam> i see. I am just thinking.. will porting packages to -backports will benefit development of newer packages etc
<nikolam> Guest18209, this is development channel. Use #ubuntu for user support for stable versions :)
<ali1234> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Guest18209> I'v tried to connect the modem with ethernet, but i don't understand the settings
<Guest18209> someone can help me?
<mahfiaz> nikolam, I think this may be case only for some special applications like inkscape or gimp
<nikolam> Guest18209, consult your Loco Italian community #ubuntu-it , #ubuntu
<hggdh> Guest18209, this channel is for Ubuntu 9.04, not Ubuntu 8.04. Please try #ubuntu
<nikolam> mahfiaz, yes, right, mostly those applications that LTS or stable users would like and will need to upgrade to
<nikolam> The same way like, getdeb.net is working to say so. Just those packages that people are interested in.
<nikolam> mahfiaz, Where Should I post about this idea to get developer`s opinions about this?
<nikolam> I think that way we could have 1) Very Happy stable/lts release folks 2) wide testing of newer packages
<nikolam> If someones package from backports does not work right, he can always use stable one.
<nikolam> That way ordinary stable release users could be benefited from IF they are willing to use unsupported -backports
<ali1234> nikolam: you can use PPAs to release your backports if you want: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA
<DanaG> New fix in gnome-session:
<DanaG>     - Fix possible crash when pressing Fn-F7
<DanaG> Fn-F7?  Fn-F7 on what?
<DanaG> "Fn-F7" is not very specific.
<ali1234> Fn-F7 = disable touchpad here
<DanaG> It's nothing at all for my laptop.
<DanaG> Exactly why they need to say "on touchpad-disable" or "on video-switch" or whatever the heck it is.
<DanaG> Fn-f7 can mean completely different things on different laptops.
<ali1234> looks like LCD brightness change
<ali1234> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=568713
<ubottu> Gnome bug 568713 in plugins "g-s-d xrandr plugin crashes in handle_fn_f7 because of wrong error handling" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<ali1234> gnome actually has a function called "handle_fn_f7"
<nikolam> ali1234, just to make shure, after that, those packages in ppa will not bu available automatically inside stable_release-backports, or they will?
<ali1234> nikolam: they won't afaik
<maco> interesting
<maco> fn+f7 for me is "Turn off the backlight"
<maco> my brightness are f5 and f6
<ali1234> yep always different... god knows why they named a function that way. presumably it has the potential to crash regardless of what the actual function of the key is
<nikolam> ali1234, but after making them and putting in ppa, someone could be contacted to put some of them in -backports?
<ali1234> no idea
<fujimitsu> just got updates; compiz is working
<fujimitsu> i like fade effect on destop background change
<fujimitsu> but that was happening even before visual effects were enabled anyway
<fujimitsu> the only thing i have seen crashing was npviewer in the last 3 days
<fujimitsu> once or twice
<fujimitsu> this is coming out to be very stable
<fujimitsu> hmm
<fujimitsu> there is a minor sound issue on startup; some crackling noice while on the splash screen and during the welcome sound.. other wise no problems
<fujimitsu> all this on a mt3422 laptop
<fujimitsu> 64bit system version
<fujimitsu> then again, i only use this particular puter for websurfing and other minor stuff
<alessio> sarebbe ubuntu+1???
<hggdh> huh?
<thompa> firefox is not keeping bookmarks
<ian1> anyone know a fix for terrible opengl performance (60 FPS in glxgears) in jaunty with "Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)" ... glxinfo: "OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 965GM GEM 20090114 x86/MMX/SSE2" (using DRI: yes)
<thompa> Bookmarks Toolbar anyway. strange that some stayed from before
<ian1> tried some xorg.conf changes: Option "AccelMethod" "xaa" (didn't startup), and now:  Option "AccelMethod" "exa", Option "MigrationHeuristic" "greedy" (starts but still slow)
<thompa> turning off compiz
<thompa> ian1: turn off compiz
<thompa> that solved for me a couple problems, but I just got another update
<RAOF> ian1: Is that _generally_ bad opengl performance, or just poor glxgears numbers?
<ian1> thompa: compiz is off
<thompa> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G71 [GeForce 7300 GS] (rev a1)
<thompa>  fast enough gears here
<thompa> enable it then and then back off
<BUGabundo> is compiz fusion working for you guys?
<BUGabundo> mine has trouble changing from metacity to compiz
<RAOF> ian1: IE: do you have bad performance in an actual OpenGL app?  Because glxgears isn't a reliable indication of opengl performance.
<thompa> working on intel here great in a vaio with 3G
<thompa> yesterday it was not, the nvidia card i got works great now though
<ian1> RAOF: seems like generally bad performance.  glxgears used to give much higher performance in 8.04 (I don't remember exactly, but at least in the hundreds)
<RAOF> ian1: Intel is in a bit of flux; you might have better luck with AccelMethod "uxa".
<thompa> ian1: try eliminating some things i guess. what command did you run
<thompa> try something else
<ian1> thompa: somethings?
<thompa> ian1: when was your last update. I would just wait
<thompa> ian1: something to check frame rate if thats what you want
<ian1> thompa: I just updated 8.04 -> 8.10 then to jaunty hoping to fix these video problems
<thompa> ian1: http://www.phoronix-test-suite.com/releases/repo/pts.debian/files/phoronix-test-suite_1.6.0_all.deb
<thompa> ian1: what intel processor is it?
<RAOF> Ba baw.  Upgrading to Jaunty isn't a good way to fix anything :)
<thompa> 810?
<RAOF> It's a 965.
<ian1> I thought that maybe the new kernel with GEM would help
<RAOF> No.  What that'll do is make performance (at least for some people) horrible.
<RAOF> Turning on UXA might un-horrible the performance, though.
<ian1> I'll try it
<thompa> ian1: whats the brand laptop?
<ian1> just Option "AccelMethod" "uxa" in the device section?
<ian1> lenovo T61
<RAOF> ian1: Yup.  As mentioned above ;)
<RAOF> ian1: Note that UXA might break suspend/resume, or cause rendering artefacts, or just not work.
<thompa> ian1: how does compiz work?
<ian1> compiz runs at 60 fps according to Compiz Benchmark
<RAOF> That's likely to be vsync.
<ian1> could that be limiting glxgears also (outside of compiz) ?
<RAOF> Yes.
<RAOF> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/UxaTesting <= might be useful for you.
<ian1> oh I'm not in uxa yet btw
<RAOF> Yeah, I know.  You haven't disconnected yet :)
<BUGabundo> ian1: my NVidia 8400 runs at 350 FPS on single monitor
<RAOF> And is vastly more powerful.  And won't be syncing to the monitor's vblank, either.
<ian1> RAOF: hm accidently hit Fn-F12 instead of Ctrl-F12 (to disable compiz FPS monitor) and it seems that hibernate now works... ;)
<BUGabundo> yeah, finally the X bug has been fixed
<RAOF> ian1: But not with UXA (possibly) :)
<BUGabundo> and now Resume WORKS
<ian1> hah
<nikolam> hi. does anyone know how many previous kernels are left in /boot after kernel upgrades?
<RAOF> With the binary nvidia driver, resume has worked for me for a long time.
<ian1> RAOF: is UXA newer than XAA and EXA?
<RAOF> Yes.
<nikolam> since after every update older kernels are left behind in /boot
<BUGabundo> nikolam: ALL
<RAOF> It's the new gpu-memory-manager based acceleration arch for Intel.
<BUGabundo> RAOF: it was broken until last Monday
<BUGabundo> bug on xorg-xserver-nv
<RAOF> What
<RAOF> ?
<nikolam> BUGabundo, why is that. My /boot is like 100 or 200Megs. It used to get full and i need to remove them manually to free disk space for /boot. That can brake updates.. hmm
<RAOF> nv resumes from suspend?
<ian1> RAOF: ok restarting with uxa brb
<BUGabundo> nikolam: there is an option some where (apt ??) that lets you choose how many to keep
<nikolam> BUGabundo, maybe we should make it choose default number of previous kernels, not tu fill all /boot space to people
<nikolam> Think it would be wise etc?
<BUGabundo> nikolam: file a (wish)bug on LP
<BUGabundo> and let us know it, so we can subs to it
<nikolam> I Have one lts install where i fixed it by installing linux-image that depends always on newest kernel
<nikolam> Thanks BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> np
<BUGabundo> nikolam: by the way UM won't upgrade if it detects low disk
<BUGabundo> if it fails to check the /boot partition space it's a bug
<BUGabundo> file that too
<nikolam> BUGabundo, maybe now it won`t in some previous stable releases it update and then fails etc.
<ian1> RAOF: UXA gives 550+ FPS in glxgears
<RAOF> And is generally snappier?
<BUGabundo> yes
<BUGabundo> its new to UM
<nikolam> maybe i should just wait for /boot to get full and report what happens then
 * RAOF notes that glxgears _remains_ not a benchmark :)
 * BUGabundo RAOF coments are making me wanna test my system again
<BUGabundo> $ glxgears
<BUGabundo> 1714 frames in 5.0 seconds = 342.768 FPS
<BUGabundo> 709 frames in 5.0 seconds = 141.693 FPS
<BUGabundo> 711 frames in 5.0 seconds = 142.141 FPS
<BUGabundo> on FULL SCREEN
<ian1> RAOF: feels snappier.  and in compiz switching desktops is now smooth
<ian1> I'll try a suspend/resume
 * ian2 hugs RAOF and ubuntu and UXA and probably carl worth
<maco> on full screen i get 116fps
<maco> normal size glxgears is 420
<maco> BUGabundo: what is "UM"?
<BUGabundo> ROFL
<BUGabundo> you should know girl
<BUGabundo> Update Manager
<maco> oh
<BUGabundo> yeah we have WAY too many abreviations
<maco> BUGabundo: i thought you were saying UXA was new to UM...couldnt figure out what video card driver that was
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> nop
<BUGabundo> other thread
<ian2> RAOF: thanks
#ubuntu+1 2009-02-13
<BUGabundo> guys did anyone upgrade from ibex to jaunty from Xubuntu?
<BUGabundo> my friend ended up with GNOME! ROFL
<akio> howdy
<akio> so when are we going to get the shiny new KMS stuff?
<nikolam> bah, anyane else have dvd/cd drive regarded in fstab as /dev/sdc0 and /dev/scd0 points to /dev/sr0
<nikolam> it is PATA DVD
<ali1234> nikolam: is that unusual?
<nikolam> ali1234, it used to be /dev/hda before. Also mkudffs /dev/scd0 reports: trying to change type of multiple extents
<ali1234> all pata ide stuff was changed to sd* ages ago :)
<ali1234> like a year ago at least
<nikolam> ali1234, don`t know, i used hardy :)
<nikolam> anyway, can you format blank cdrw or dvd+rw as udf?
<charlie-tca> nikolam: been a long time since it was hd?
<ali1234> nikolam: i never tried
<charlie-tca> My PATA dvd is the same way
<nikolam> I don`t think that is sd* eather i have like sr0 here ..
<ali1234> that's normal
<charlie-tca> it is /dev/sr0, but cdrom and cdrom0 work
<nikolam> ok so anyone used to format any udf cdrw or dvd lately?
<nikolam> in jaunty
<ali1234> i have sr0 -> scd0 on intrepid
<ali1234> been that way as long as i can remember
<nikolam> i am testin jaunty
<ali1234> and my pata hd is sda
<ali1234> my jaunty machine doesn't have a cdrom :)
<nikolam> but i have scd0 > sr0
<nikolam> so both floppies and dvd`s don`t count on jaunty? :)
<nikolam> since there is no floppy icon eather.
<charlie-tca> What do mean "don't count"? My drive scd0 > sr0 works fine, from what I have used it for
<nikolam> Ok, sorry
<nikolam> but floppy is missing
<nikolam> can anyone also confirm it can read udf disks
<nikolam> or make udf formatted cdrw or dvd+rw?
<charlie-tca> Try putting a floppy in at startup; see if it reads it then. That works in 8.10
<nikolam> charlie-tca, where is startup, i use xfce here. xubuntu jaunty
<charlie-tca> When you start the computer
<nikolam> do you think it should be displayed by default or not?
<nikolam> a haa
<charlie-tca> I have seen a bug report on that, and for the reporter it worked if a disk was in the drive when starting.
<nikolam> ok wil try. hm. will get back after.
<charlie-tca> I have not been able to use floppies in jaunty
<nikolam> charlie-tca, no, same thing. it does not matter if floppy is in drive, there is line missing in /etc/fstab
<nikolam> and directory missing in /media
<nikolam> But I need to know if it is intentionally
<nikolam> etc
<charlie-tca> Okay. I can not get floppies to work either in jaunty. I was told it should work before the final release
<nikolam> ok.
<nikolam> hi
<nikolam> Hi to tell what X server driver I use, since xorg.conf is blank?  I installed fglrx with synaptic in jaunty but how to make shure it is used? (reporting standby failure)
<Matir> nikolam, what it's using would be listed in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<nikolam> Matir, how would user change driver used?
<RAOF> nikolam: As I understand it, fglrx in Jaunty won't work.
<nikolam> RAOF, but it is in repository
<nikolam> But other question how user can change server/driver for X that he wants to use?
<RAOF> nikolam: Yeah, but only to check for packaging problems, in the hope that a new driver that actually works with our Xorg will be released.
<RAOF> nikolam: But if you want to try, you will, indeed, need an xorg.conf.  The "Hardware Drivers" manager will create one for you, if you use it.
<nikolam> RAOF, Hardware device manager seems blank.
<RAOF> nikolam: Because it knows that there's no fglrx driver that will work for you ;)
<nikolam> I never realized actually where all those setiings are stored now, after removing of corg.conf by default, anyway
<RAOF> The defaults are in the server, but it's all autodetected.
<nikolam> RAOF, ahaha I will try to make packages for newest ATI driver
<RAOF> Does _that_ support our Xorg?
<nikolam> i will see :)
<nikolam> I am using it on hardy i will make and install jaunty packages for fglrx and come back to tell if it works etc
<nikolam> RAOF, haha after making package, it is saying that _Later_ package (newer) is inside repository: xorg-driver-fglrx
<nikolam> checking..
<victory747> Hi, i'm running into a packaging issue in jaunty - specifically in bzr - how do I go about reporting this
<RAOF> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bzr/+bugs
<victory747> ok, thanks
<burner> anyone know how I can fix twinview using nvidia?
<RAOF> "sudo nvidia-xconfig --twinview"?
<RAOF> burner: You mean the part where trying to change dual-head settings in nvidia-settings results in an error along the lines of "no metamode for $FOO"?
<burner> interesting, i had no idea that flag was there
<burner> yeah!
<burner> it used to work around alpha2-3
<RAOF> burner: Well, I've fixed that by installing xserver-xorg-video-nouevau :P
<burner> do you have twin view with that?  how do you configure it?  I tried nouveau but it gave me a black screen
<RAOF> burner: System->Preferences->Screen Resolution.  Nouveau supports XRandR 1.2, so standard tools work fine.
<burner> i'm hip to trying nouveau, you've been pushing this whole dev cycle ;)
<RAOF> Writing the twinview stuff to your xorg.conf with nvidia-xconfig will make the binary driver light up all the screens connected when X is started, though.
<burner> well, I'm goign for nouveau again :)
<burner> anything I have to do to regenerate xorg.conf for nouveau?
<RAOF> You need to ensure there's a Driver "nouveau" line in there, but that's it.
<RAOF> If it works, huzzah!
<burner> bueno... brb
<RAOF> If it doesn't, well, there's a new snapshot coming soon :)
<burner> i feel like such a redhat user with the new "sudo service gdm restart"
<burner> it works!  thanks raof
<RAOF> burner: Cool.  What card?
<burner> GeForce 7300 LE
<RAOF> Funky.  Fast, high quality Xv!
<burner> doesn't look like i have compositing... compiz won't start and I can check the box in gconf-editor for compositing in metacity, but i can't see any indication that it's working
<RAOF> Also, if you don't run a composite manager, your Xv is sync'd to vblank on _both_ plugged in monitors!
<burner> well... the administration dialog had real transparency, so composite + metacity works, why not in compiz?
<RAOF> Well... because nouveau doesn't provide 3d yet :)
<burner> compiz is 3d compositing even?  interesting
<burner> i also have soem weird font chopping bug
<RAOF> Compiz is an OpenGL compositing window manager; it uses OpenGL to do all its funky effects.
<RAOF> Oooh!  Bugs!
<burner> yeah, i love it :)
<RAOF> If it's annoying, we can start the process of filing bugs :).
<burner> it's interesting how it deals with my wallpaper... is there a way to control it better than just spanning one image?
 * burner has a launchpad account that will get some work this week with nouveau I'm sure
<RAOF> burner: No.  The spanned image is nautilus not being particularly dual-head friendly.
<burner> aww... i guess it's the same with the nvidia driver.. it'd kde that's different
<RAOF> KWin actually has an XRender (read: lighting fast on nouveau) backend for (some of) its effects.  It's quite a fun window manager.
<RAOF> And, yes.  It's the same with the nvidia driver.
 * burner can't switch to kde... something keeps annoying me
<RAOF> Oh, yeah.  But you _can_ use KWin in gnome :)
<RAOF> Although it doesn't handle dual-head quite as well as metacity, so I'm no longer using it.
<burner> both are better than xfwm4 for me on dualhead
<RAOF> Quite possible.  I've never used xfwm
<burner> now if someone could figure out how to full screen a flash video on one side, and still be able to click windows on the other side, we'd be all set :)
<burner> i've never been able to use this Xrandr control before, it's pretty simple, but smoother than the nvidia-settings
<RAOF> Yes.  It's really good.
<RAOF> Hey.  Fullscreen video on one head & doing stuff on the other doesn't work?
<burner> not fullscreen flash
<burner> fullscreen totem or mplayer or dragonplayer are fine (my vlc sucks, but that's another issue... could it be that i'm using xvideo out?)
<RAOF> Does it take a pointer grab and make any clicks un-fullscreen, or something.
<burner> exactly
<RAOF> Xvideo is what you want.  Nice and fast on nouveau, and sync'd to vblank.
<burner> i bet it's a flash issue
<burner> i guess my vlc is fine... must have been with nvidia... but it doesn't show up in the video window, but creates a new window
<punkrockguy318> Uh, is booting into the -7 kernel with grub kernel panicing for anyone else?
<SwedeMike> no, works fine here.
<punkrockguy318> SwedeMike: aw damn I guess i'll have to write the error down, but the kernel is complaining about ACPI and the UUID or something but -6 works fine
<punkrockguy318> Oh, found my answer: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=779799 if anyone is reading this log and has the same problem
<CosmiChaos> did anyone get shares-admin to work or even samba?
<CosmiChaos> ** (shares-admin:4603): CRITICAL **: Unable to lookup session information for process '4603'
<CosmiChaos> i have no startmenu-entry in systemadministration for shares-admin
<CosmiChaos> :( any idea?
<CosmiChaos> did anyone get shares-admin to work or even samba?
<CosmiChaos> btw alpha4 with latest dist-upgrade runs well on 64 bit
<CosmiChaos> i never had a so fast booting os :O
<CosmiChaos> it's a pitty we dont step on to 2.6.29, hopefuly there will be at least an option to upgrade to 2.6.29 when 9.04 is final. i really dont want to wait for 9.10 for that kernel
<CosmiChaos> i guess the release rc7 at the beginning of the next week, imho it will be final before kernel freeze, but kernel main version depends on feature freeze ;p bad
<CosmiChaos> main version = versions
<syockit> sure there'll be a new kernel packaged around that time
<syockit> btw rc7??
<ikonia> I didn't know there was any RC's ?
<ikonia> thought it was still in alpha/beta cycle
<syockit> i only had rc4
<syockit> ikonia: no, that was about the kernel
<syockit> I'm running on 29-rc4
<ikonia> ahhh kernel rc's
<CosmiChaos> gooooooooood mooooorning jaaaauuunty :D
<CosmiChaos> yes kernel rcs, i guess rc7 will be released about monday or thursday
<CosmiChaos> i think there will be rc9 maximum rc14 before final
<syockit> why isn't it on kernel.org, this rc7?
<CosmiChaos> or i dont know, caunting the developement time and try to find it somewhere near the last releases it could maybe go final just on rc8
<ikonia> you can't judge it on the last release ?
<CosmiChaos> because im speculating :D
<ikonia> just because one release went to rc8 - doesn't mean the next would be "around that"
<CosmiChaos> no but the last 4 release took a approximately developement time
<ikonia> it's pointless to speculate on this a.) in an ubuntu channel b.) unless your on the development list and following the status in detail
<CosmiChaos> t:D
<syockit> cannot find it, not even on lkml
<CosmiChaos> the path for kernels for jaunty is clear, so ive nothing to say uppon that except of pleasing for a 2.6.29 ubuntu release for jaunty after it goes stable
<CosmiChaos> enough would be when both are stable and a weeks later there is an option to upgrade
<CosmiChaos> waiting for 9.10 seems to be inacceptable for me and maybe other users
<syockit> hmm, I wonder what rt patches do?
<CosmiChaos> i dont really guess 2.6.29 takes longer than jaunty ;)
<RAOF> What do you desperately need in .29?
<CosmiChaos> i can tell you that when the final is out
<CosmiChaos> ;)
<CosmiChaos> at first i want it
<RAOF> Oh.  It's just version number envy.  Right.
<CosmiChaos> due of normal innovation ;)
<CosmiChaos> no not at all just "getting the higher" version
<syockit> except for some bizzare new tech from some unknown hardware, I didn't find anything new in .29
<CosmiChaos> 2.6.29 is an experimenting kernel with lots of new features
<CosmiChaos> atm i agree that i dont know any :D
<syockit> yeah, like when was the last time we had an experimenting kernel?
<CosmiChaos> hm so ne version numbering scheme is lying?
<syockit> ん、そうね？
<syockit> I'm starting to lose....
<CosmiChaos> does jaunty really wants to jump 2.6.29 at all???
<syockit> I don't think so
<syockit> not enough time before freeze
<CosmiChaos> yi mean overjump
<CosmiChaos> to generally not to use it at all not even in 9.04.1 or 9.04.02
<CosmiChaos> nor through a general dist-upgrade
<ikonia> CosmiChaos: what are these new experimental featurs you want
<ikonia> CosmiChaos: you seem very keen for it - what exactly is it in .29 you want/need ?
<syockit> extra PAT hacks?
<ikonia> I'm curious
<CosmiChaos> ikonia: ill get back to you wait some minute please while i inform myself, at which point i benefit from 2.7.29
<syockit> GEM's already backported, so what else
<syockit> btrfs? incomplete....
<CosmiChaos> ikonia: hold it there are lots of
<syockit> new ati drivers>
<ikonia> CosmiChaos: I didn't say anything
<ikonia> CosmiChaos: I just asked what the features you where after where, the ones that you need/want very keen
<ikonia> CosmiChaos: you must know a few core ones to be this keen ?
<syockit> wimax?
<ikonia> ok - as there is no real answer, I suggest we stop discussing the kernel stuff, and just focus on the Jaunty development discusion as suggested in the topic
<syockit> yup, my fault. brought it too much offtopic
<ikonia> not a big deal, but it's now getting into "I want bigger version number" discussion, which isn't really a disussion
<syockit> the other day someone was suggesting to reconsider the theme sounds that was proposed for intrepid, but didn't make it
<syockit> my life on jaunty's too peaceful right now. strange considering usually alpha4 is a hot period
<CosmiChaos> ikonia: improvements in the kernel's network support features espeacially GRO, maybe new wlan drivers for my new notebook in april, yeah kernel-based ap-function what be nice, lets go on... bluetooth suspend/resume saves energy for me, proper reliable suspend and hibernate, WIMAX will work on my new nootbook in April to, so i need that upgrades in 2.6.29, lets go on ... btrs rocks even more that ext4 could be a nice feature for jaunty
<CosmiChaos> , HDMI and other 3D improvements for Kernel Modules for Xorg, so thats a lot isnt it?
<ikonia> CosmiChaos: it is when you've just cut and paste that and really didn't know that until someone asked
<CosmiChaos> maybe i dont need it for jaunty, but i definetly want it :D
<ikonia> CosmiChaos: you get much futher if you are just straight with people and lets be honest, you wanted a bigger version number,
<CosmiChaos> ikonia: and where is the problem by that, is the problem that i read about the new things after talking here or what is it?
<CosmiChaos> cant you just argue on that features and why they are not accepted for jaunty?
<ikonia> CosmiChaos: the problem is you made an argument for the development of an operating system based on a bigger number - then when you got pulled on it, you had to go and research it
<ikonia> CosmiChaos: who says they are not accepted for jaunty ?
<CosmiChaos> ii read a article that canonical apokesman announced users will have to wait for 9.10 for 2.6.29
<CosmiChaos> but there was no argue on that, thats why i just ask
<CosmiChaos> i find that statement quite dissappointing
<ikonia> why ?
<ikonia> the operating system is less then 2 months away from release, and the kernel you want is still not marked as stable ?
<ikonia> how could you expect any distribution to swap at such a late time and not be a development release ?
<CosmiChaos> so no its unstable i dodnt say anything else
<syockit> you can compile it yourself by the time it's ripe. not that hard
<ikonia> what do you mean "so no it's unstable" ?
<CosmiChaos> but that statement told says to me there will be definetly no possibility to upgrade to 2.6.29 in jaunty NEVER
<ikonia> CosmiChaos: why should there be ?
<CosmiChaos> even not WHEN it gets stable, thats my point
<ikonia> CosmiChaos: why should there be ?
<ikonia> CosmiChaos: features in ubuntu kernels are normally back ported rather than change the major version for stability reasons
<syockit> I wonder if there's any point to this conversation
<ikonia> it's quite common, Redhat have been doing this for years with great sucess on it's enterprise products
<CosmiChaos> why not is ubuntu so unflexible to ignore that
<ikonia> CosmiChaos: re-read what I said
<ikonia> CosmiChaos: features are back ported
<CosmiChaos> so you mean 2.6.28ubuntu will be the same than 2.6.29
<CosmiChaos> ???
<ikonia> no, features from 2.6.29 will be back ported into the ubuntu kernel tree where appropriate ?
<crdlb> you can't possibly switch kernel versions in the middle of a stable release
<CosmiChaos> or even have equal features or nearly
<crdlb> nobody does that
<ikonia> CosmiChaos: features that are deemed compatible/stable/worth while
<CosmiChaos> crdlb: you cant force a switch, thats true, but can you add a possibilty for a switch??
<ikonia> CosmiChaos: did you read what he said
<CosmiChaos> yes i do
<ikonia> CosmiChaos: he didn't say force any switch
<ikonia> he said "you cant possibly" and "no-one does that"
<ikonia> CosmiChaos: if you can provide an argument beyond "it has a bigger number that I want" - you'd be in a better place to discuss this
<ikonia> CosmiChaos: features are back ported, that should tick your "features I want" argument
<CosmiChaos> i remembered there was a kernel switch in the last ubuntu versions
<CosmiChaos> so you do
<ikonia> CosmiChaos: really - when ?
<ikonia> so do I ?
<CosmiChaos> i dont know, you say ubuntu never did?
<ikonia> CosmiChaos: what release of ubuntu did a kernel updrade  ?
<CosmiChaos> as i repeat i dont know, maybe im wrong
<ikonia> CosmiChaos: ok - so as far as I'm aware it's never happened
<ikonia> CosmiChaos: and if it did happen it would be a pretty big desision
<ikonia> rather than "I want a bigger number, please upgrade"
<CosmiChaos> so you never happened using the release kernel and at some day before next release you could upgrade to a newer kernel version
<ikonia> CosmiChaos: the features you want maybe backported once they are deemed stable, some of the fetures certainly seem worth while, such as the bluetooth standby, I wasn't aware of that, and it would be good
<ikonia> CosmiChaos: your not listening
<ikonia> the physial numbes on the kernel mean nothing to distros - those numbers are for vanillia kernels, most distros will back port stable features, so the base version will not change
<CosmiChaos> so lol did i got that right, because of a stable release not fitting that window, you will rather backport every single new feature instead of just adding the new kernel?? looool
<ikonia> the physical number is basiclly the snap shot at that moment in time that the packaged kernel was based on
<ikonia> CosmiChaos: I'm afraid you don't understand what your saying
<CosmiChaos> there where no work is, we create it
<ikonia> CosmiChaos: what ?
<CosmiChaos> is backporting an easy low time efficient job?
<ikonia> depends on what's been back ported
<CosmiChaos> wimax for example
<ikonia> it depends
<ikonia> I think we should probably drop this as its clear your just arguing version numbers, rather than comon sense running of production distros/software
<CosmiChaos> of course it depends even how the weather shines how long it takes a developer when he does his work ;)
<ikonia> ok now you've made the discussion silly
<ikonia> lets leave it
<CosmiChaos> :D
<ikonia> I'm not laughing, I dont enojoy wasting my time
<CosmiChaos> it was silly from the beginning
<ikonia> it wasn't your initial question was valid
<CosmiChaos> phew then it was, may the force be with you
<CosmiChaos> ikonia: are the features of 2.6.28 backported to 2.6.27-rt, espeacially quickboot?
<ikonia> CosmiChaos:  I don't know what was back ported without looking
<CosmiChaos> is there a reference was has been backported to rt?
<ikonia> CosmiChaos: in the change logs there probably is
<ikonia> I've not looked, I normally jusy follow the developers mail list
<CosmiChaos> i follow the kernel daily
<CosmiChaos> even when i just dont understand 2/3
<CosmiChaos> :)
<TuTUXG> anyone knows about vmware? i got vmplayer 2.5.1 installed but the vmnet configure makes my wireless connection unable to access internet, any options?
<ikonia> CosmiChaos: the ubuntu developers list - not lkml
<ikonia> TuTUXG: on ubuntu 9.04 ?
<TuTUXG> ikonia, yes
<CosmiChaos> i you mean jaunty changes?
<TuTUXG> ikonia, i got a script from vmware forum to configure the mods with the new kernel
<ikonia> TuTUXG: probably bridging not configured correclty, this is common with qemu and wirless because wirless cards drivers do not all have bridging extensions
<TuTUXG> ikonia, so u mean if i use nat it should work?
<ikonia> TuTUXG: no - I mean the wirless card drivers do not support bridging extensions in a lot of cases
<CosmiChaos> btw i didnt copied and pasted new kernel features, i wrote it after overlooking the newsarticels i read, and i read them before, i just dont remember in detail what the points were, so the statement of canonical for the new kernel in jaunty was dissappointing
<TuTUXG> ikonia, it worked fine with my old 8.10 installation
<ikonia> TuTUXG: your using a new kernel with different modules, I'm making a genalisation - not a factual statment, I've not researched it
<TuTUXG> ikonia, the thing is i can still connect to my router with my wireless connection
<ikonia> CosmiChaos: please drop it - it's clear your arguing bigger version numbers over substance
<ikonia> TuTUXG: but you can't get beyond your wirless router ?
<TuTUXG> ikonia, but cannot get beyond it
<TuTUXG> exactly
<CosmiChaos> ikonia: why? because noones arguing about the features i mentioned in jaunty kernel?
<CosmiChaos> thats not true
<TuTUXG> ikonia, i m guessing it's something wrong with the subnet vmplayer's using for vmnet
<ikonia> CosmiChaos: drop it please
<ikonia> TuTUXG: I wonder if it's created a conflict ?
<CosmiChaos> ok i drop that kernel and ask generally, is wimax in jaunty features till now?
<ikonia> TuTUXG: I have done that myself when I miss-configured a kvm host
<ikonia> CosmiChaos: is it in the 2.6.28 kernel ?
<CosmiChaos> i dont know i can test it first ion april i have no such device
<CosmiChaos> is it?
<ikonia> CosmiChaos: look in the kernel release notes
<TuTUXG> ikonia, i dont know, if my wireless is on 192.168.0.*, which one should be for the vmnet?
<ikonia> TuTUXG: what do you mean which one ?
<TuTUXG> ikonia, which subnet?
<ikonia> TuTUXG: depends how you set up the vmware server ?
<TuTUXG> ikonia, im not good at subnetting at all
<CosmiChaos> narf so it means it is in 2.6.28 i dont want to ask again when its not in 2.6.28 damn
<ikonia> CosmiChaos: your not making any sense
<ikonia> CosmiChaos: if the feature you want is in the stock 2.6.28 kernel - it is very likley it is in the current jaunty kernel (without checking in detail myself)
<ikonia> CosmiChaos: does that make it clearer ?
<CosmiChaos> ikonia: WiMaX is not in 2.6.28, so.. my question will it be in jaunty?
<ikonia> CosmiChaos: no
<ikonia> CosmiChaos: unless someone decides to backport an unstable features pre-release
<CosmiChaos> O.o
<ikonia> or a feature from a non-marked-stable kernel to be clear
<TuTUXG> ikonia, should the bridged adaptor be in the same subnet with my wireless connection?
<ikonia> TuTUXG: it depends how you've set up your vmware host
<CosmiChaos> and when it becomes stable, will it then be in Jaunty or is that part of the changes users have to wait for 9.10?
<ikonia> TuTUXG: you can put the guest on what ever network you like
<ikonia> CosmiChaos: it depoends it people decide it's worth back porting, critera such as stability/compatability/benifits/time etc will likley play a key factor
<CosmiChaos> ikonia: thanks for that information
<CosmiChaos> the benefits are magnificant
<CosmiChaos> wimax rocks
<TuTUXG> ikonia, ok, if im going to use nat, should the gateway address be my wireless connection's ip?
<TuTUXG> ikonia, or its doesnt matter...
<ikonia> CosmiChaos: poor argument, I suggest you drop the topi now
<ikonia> TuTUXG: I think you need to read the vmware setup guide
<TuTUXG> ikonia, i guess so
<ikonia> TuTUXG: it should walk you through a basic setup
<TuTUXG> ikonia, the thing is with 2.5.1 they dont have that step by step script anymore....
<ikonia> TuTUXG: talk to vmware support then
<TuTUXG> ya, i should try that
 * DanaG ponders 2.6.29
<DanaG> er
<DanaG> wonders... will Jaunty have it?
<DanaG> I sure hope so... I'd like to have the improved HP accelerometer driver.
<ikonia> DanaG: acording to CosmiChaos canonial made a release that it would not be in jaunty
<ikonia> I've not read that myself
<DanaG> Oh, and KMS.
<DanaG> would be dang cool.
<DanaG> hmm, will there be a PPA, at least?
<DanaG> That'd be enough for me.
<DanaG> Either that, or how long until the next development version?  =P
<ikonia> DanaG: next release would be 9.10
<DanaG> I mean, until it has its kernel version available.
<DanaG> Perhaps I should just file a report on that HP accelerometer thing -- wouldn't be too huge to backport.
<CosmiChaos> DanaG: that means never to get canonical featured 2.6.29, because 9.10 will use 2.6.30 ;)
<DanaG> Good enough for me.  =P
<ikonia> CosmiChaos: don't make stuff up
<ikonia> CosmiChaos: no-one said 8.10 will use .30
<DanaG> s/8/9/
<ikonia> 9.10
<CosmiChaos> ikonia: was it so bad?
<ikonia> CosmiChaos: it can miss-lead people - yes
<ikonia> CosmiChaos: more so when you say your reading/commenting on official canonical statments
<CosmiChaos> ikonia: i said that, probably its wrong, but the chances are quite good well never see 2.6.29 in synaptic with a canonical mark,
<DanaG> One annoying issue: even on Intrepid, I can't use fglrx newer than 8.543.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/314600
<ikonia> CosmiChaos: in 9.04 - yes, but you just said 9.10 will never use it and it will use .30 - that is not fact
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 314600 in fglrx-installer "fglrx versions newer than 8.543 cause system hang and panic" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<ikonia> CosmiChaos: or even theory
<DanaG> ... with fuuuullllll stacktrace!
<DanaG> (serial-over-lan) + (serial console) == ♥
<ikonia> DanaG: serial over lan is a big plus
<DanaG> When I was buying my laptop, I just thought:
<DanaG> Hmm, just 35 bucks to have AMT enabled?  Might as well buy it; I'm sure I'll find a use for it.
<DanaG> And I did.  =þ
<DanaG> My biggest gripe with radeon: it's aged my battery quite a bit.
<DanaG> And I've only had this laptop for 2 months or so.
<DanaG> Drawing 30 watts on battery == bad.
<DanaG> Idle with fglrx is 19 watts.
<DanaG> idle with radeon is 30 or higher.
<CosmiChaos> ikonia: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~apw/mainline/v2.6.29-rc4/
<DanaG> Is that a PPA?
<DanaG> Or just bare debs?
<CosmiChaos> i guess bare debs i dont recommend them
<CosmiChaos> i found it via http://blog.redvoodoo.org/2009/02/jaunty-kernel-bits.html
<DanaG> yay.
<DanaG> Thanks!
<CosmiChaos> because there are no restricted modules i will not test them because they are senseless for me
<DanaG> The only restricted module I use is fglrx.
<DanaG> Headers are enough for me.
<DanaG> Anyway, my biggest things in 2.6.29: KMS (for Radeon), and HP accelerometer.
<CosmiChaos> hm i use nvidia, is it enough to download latest nvidia from nvidia ftp and compile own modules?
<DanaG> Don't do it that way; let dkms do it for you.
<ikonia> CosmiChaos: that's just someones home dir
<crdlb> in case you missed the decription surrounding the link, that kernel is a vanilla kernel.org kernel
<CosmiChaos> ikonia: you mean the nvidia ftp mirror? of course it is private, what youd except, virusses? :D
<ikonia> the debugging kernel
<ikonia> CosmiChaos: what ????? I never mentioned anything about nvidia, I said the link you posted was just someone's home diretory on a web server
<DanaG> I don't even remember exactly what "sauce" Ubuntu adds, actually.
<crdlb> which is why they're providing vanilla for comparison now :)
<CosmiChaos> ah yes sry that you mean, ok i guess that person build a vanilla kernel of 2.6.29 for jaunty
<ikonia> CosmiChaos: forget about 2.6.29 - your getting worked up over nothing
<ikonia> CosmiChaos: the guys building ubuntu have years and years of experience, trust their judgment, they know better than you
<ikonia> CosmiChaos: they can see beyond version numbers, and have a bigger picture of how things are put together
<CosmiChaos> uhm yes master lord, you want to indirectly say that im directly stupid, right? ;)
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> that's not what I said
<CosmiChaos> little padawans confused by version numbers, do mean that?
<CosmiChaos> i just dont like backports
<ikonia> CosmiChaos: no - your whole initial argument was based on version numbers, we've discussed what pretty much every distro does to deal with kernel versions, and your still looking around for more 2.6.29 ubuntu package/kenel stuff, I'm saying trust the guys who package/build the distros they are big group
<ikonia> CosmiChaos: why don't you like backports ?
<ikonia> CosmiChaos: RHEL the most sucessful enterprise distro has been doing it for years with massive massive sucess
<CosmiChaos> because there is no reference whcih features are in and out, the version numbers by lklm are clearly featured releases
<ikonia> CosmiChaos: there is if you read the change logs - which you should do before upgrading any kernel
<ikonia> (in a production or production class environment)
<CosmiChaos> massive success? i hated suse i hated redhat and i hated mandriva, would there not been ubuntu i would stuck on win :D
<ikonia> CosmiChaos: you hating them does not make them any less of a massive sucess
<CosmiChaos> oh know but when our teacher gave us suse i saw the massive success ;)
<ikonia> what ?
<CosmiChaos> and when i tried to deal with redhat i feel the success
<CosmiChaos> ;)
<DanaG> http://lkml.indiana.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0901.2/00164.html
<DanaG> Ooh!
<ikonia> CosmiChaos: if you can't discuss things in a sensible way, please don't bother
<CosmiChaos> tell me what dimension i massive success for you? some enterprises see it as a cost efficient tool?
<ikonia> CosmiChaos: your talking nonsense now and starting
<ikonia> CosmiChaos: this is nothing to do with ubuntu any more - we are going way off topic
<ikonia> as I requested early - lets drop this now
<CosmiChaos> i just stated that users are forced to review chagelogs of internal version releases if the want to know wich distro to choose for their newest notebook
<CosmiChaos> that is a point
<ikonia> just read the hardwae compatability lists
<ikonia> you don't have to review kernel change logs for that
<CosmiChaos> it doesnt refer non hardware supported features either
<crdlb> also, live cds ...
<ikonia> CosmiChaos: to get that info users would have to read lkml change log features
<ikonia> CosmiChaos: so they either read the distro - or they read lkml - your argument is void
<CosmiChaos> no their are massive reviews of what is new in the kernel versions
<CosmiChaos> by ct, heise and many many others
<ikonia> ct ?
<ikonia> heise ?
<CosmiChaos> its a german it-news prtal
<ikonia> CosmiChaos: oh - so they have to subscribe to that then
<ikonia> CosmiChaos: the point is they have to read somewhere for the features, it doesn't matter where
<CosmiChaos> whatsoever there are thousands of information out there whats new in the kernels
<ikonia> CosmiChaos: drop this now - it's getting silly
<DanaG> Grr, I wish ATI would, at the very least, put some damned power management in the radeon driver.
<CosmiChaos> when a user wants wimax, ie on a new netbook, ubuntu lost them until the integrate it
<ikonia> CosmiChaos: drop it
<DanaG> DynamicClocks doesn't cut it.
<DanaG> 30 watts on battery... my battery has already lost about 10 minutes worth of max capacity, out of 4:10 or so,
<DanaG> .
<DanaG> Or perhaps even 15 minutes lost.
<ikonia> DanaG: is that all drained from the video card ?
<syockit> 30 watts too much!!
<DanaG> Yeah.  Idle on radeon is 30 watts total, idle on fglrx is 19 watts.
<DanaG> All else the same.
<ikonia> I had no idea it was that high
<DanaG> I don't mind so much the not having 3D... but having it wear out my battery... royally sucks.
<DanaG> Normal max battery life: about 4 hours.  On radeon on battery: 1.5 to 2.
 * DanaG goes to bed now.
<DanaG> Fri Feb 13 02:27:47 PST 2009
<DanaG> YEah, look at the time.
<DanaG> =þ
<DanaG> http://help.lockergnome.com/linux/hp-accelerometer-fix-LED-handling-add-freefall-detection--ftopict490650.html
<DanaG> bummer, that kernel package lacks /dev/freefall
<DanaG> So it must not have the indicated patches.
<syockit> I thought you went to bed?!
<vbgunz> sound in jaunty is as bad as it was in the very ubuntu I ever tried. horrible. such breakage has to be on purpose, why?
<TheInfinity> vbgunz: alpha?
<vbgunz> well, I can hear my startup/shutdown sound. I can play amarok in the middle *but* no sound in flash though I had it working and no sound in any of my virtual machines...
<vbgunz> TheInfinity: yeah, latest jaunty there is with all updates
<vbgunz> intrepid either doesn't work with my board or something *but* I cannot even boot successfully into intrepid on a live cd
<vbgunz> I can deal without sound in flash and virtualbox as its a convenience. my question is, is sound working so badly something that is going on on purpose right now? it really reminds me of Ubuntu 3 years ago.
<El_Presidente> hi where do i get this package?
<El_Presidente> configure: libhal 32-bit development files not found, no dynamic device support.
<El_Presidente> should be something like lib32hal-dev
<gourgi>  Warning: Using default salt value (undefined in ~/.ecryptfsrc)
<gourgi> any ideas ?
<charlie-tca> Using encrypted drive; needs a random number generator to use for encryption; using defaults
<charlie-tca> non-technical explanation ^ ^
<gourgi> charlie-tca is there something i have to do to vanish this warning ?
<charlie-tca> I don't know, I have not seen it in a long time
<gourgi> btw i don't have a ~/.ecryptfsrc file
<charlie-tca> Is it a warning box on screen? maybe hit enter
<gourgi> charlie-tca warning exists in /var/log/messages
<charlie-tca> No problem then, it is just a warning. You could always google it to see if you need to do anything
<gourgi> the warning started when i install ecryptfs=utils , to create a second user with --encrypt-home option
<gourgi> googled it , no much info found , i wonder if it a bug report would be of any help with this
 * gourgi wishes kirkland was around
<charlie-tca> It isn't a bug, it just advises
<gourgi> charlie-tca i know but certainly it floods my logs
<gourgi> anyway thanks for helping :)
<charlie-tca> Is there any information in "man encryptfs"? or in /usr/share/doc/encryptfs ?
<BUGabundo> RT myself: anyone upgrading from Xubuntu ended up with GNOME on jaunty?
<charlie-tca> That sounds bad.
<charlie-tca> Today's upgrade?
<gourgi> charlie-tca there is documentation but nothing says about ecryptfsrc!
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: yesterday at night
<BUGabundo> 14 hours ago
<charlie-tca> Sounds like something got crossed up. I'll run one in a few minutes here
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: /me is lost
<BUGabundo> are you talking to me?
<BUGabundo> or gourgi?
<charlie-tca> anyone able to install Ubuntu Jaunty from the alternate cd today?
<BUGabundo> haven't tested it
<BUGabundo> ever since feisty or something
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> always use livecd
<charlie-tca> BUGabundo: you. I will install xubuntu 8.10 and run the upgrade. Did you file a bug report?
<BUGabundo> not yet
<BUGabundo> not at my friends place to check logs of the upgrade
<BUGabundo> he just mention it to me last night
<BUGabundo> I guess UM would leave something on /var/logs
<charlie-tca> did you use the cd or internet to upgrade?
<BUGabundo> right?
<BUGabundo> internet
<BUGabundo> update-manager -d
<charlie-tca> Okay. I'm starting the 8.10 install now
<BUGabundo> I'll ask him to email me all his logs on this
<BUGabundo> so I can file a bug
<BUGabundo> not sure if he ended up with just gnome session or both, and gnome as default
<charlie-tca> okay. Let me know what the bug number is.
<BUGabundo> sure
<BUGabundo> can I sub you to it on LP once I have opedn the bug?
<BUGabundo> who are you called tere?
<charlie-tca> yes that would be fine. charlie-tca there also
<charlie-tca> BUGabundo: He didn't have Ubuntu installed, then changed to xubuntu, did he?
<charlie-tca> That would upgrade to gnome desktop
<BUGabundo> AFAIK no
<BUGabundo> I think he instaled xubuntu from burned CD
<charlie-tca> okay.
<BUGabundo> its a 4 yo acer laptop with 512MiBs of ram
<BUGabundo> previously he had kubuntu on it
<BUGabundo> but I'll phone him and ask
<BUGabundo> just to be sure
<tretle> anyone any idea why the latest stable version of anjuta isnt in jaunty yet?
<amikrop> Why ipod-convenience has amarok and gtkpod as dependancies? I really think it shouldn't.
<cwillu> how big is main + restricted + universe + multiverse these days?
<cwillu> thinking about running a scan for packages with /etc/init.d/ files that would have to be updated for a move to native upstart events
<El_Presidente> i try to copy some files from my dvd to hd
<El_Presidente> but i cant copy them because it says permission denied
<El_Presidente> just an example: cp: „Installer.exe“ kann nicht zum Lesen geöffnet werden: Permission denied
<El_Presidente> thats the dvd roms fstab entry
<El_Presidente> /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,unhide,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<ikonia> El_Presidente: what version of ubuntu ?
<El_Presidente> 9.04
<ikonia> El_Presidente: what is the exact command you're using
<El_Presidente> cp * /home/martin/Desktop/test/
<ikonia> El_Presidente: cp -R * /home/martin/Desktop/test
<ikonia> El_Presidente: I assume you are the user "martin"
<El_Presidente> yes
<ikonia> El_Presidente: and I assume "martin" has write access to /home/martin/Desktop/test
<El_Presidente> yes i have
<ikonia> El_Presidente: ls -la /home/martin/Desktop/test
<El_Presidente> the files that i cant copy are "hidden" files
<ikonia> El_Presidente: ls -la /home/martin/Desktop/test
<El_Presidente> -rw-r--r-- 1 martin martin     48 2009-02-13 17:14 autorun.inf
<El_Presidente> drwx------ 2 martin martin   4096 2009-02-13 17:14 DirectX
<El_Presidente> -rw-r--r-- 1 martin martin 109638 2009-02-13 17:14 disc.ico
<ikonia> El_Presidente: what is one of the files you can't do ?
<El_Presidente> but the dvd is a bit bigger
<El_Presidente> http://pastebin.com/m6792deda
<ikonia> El_Presidente: look at the permissions on those files
<ikonia> you have no read access
<ikonia> that's why
<El_Presidente> but why?
<ikonia> because you don't have a uid 501
<El_Presidente> bug in 9.04 ?
<ikonia> El_Presidente: no, user error
<El_Presidente> well what did i do wrong?
<ikonia> El_Presidente: your uid is not 501, and the group dialout (don't know if your in that group) does not have read access
<ikonia> El_Presidente: so you correctly don't have any access to those files
<El_Presidente> but why is it 501 and dialout ?
<ikonia> El_Presidente: permissions you set a burn time, or those are the correct uid/guid on the PC you burnt the cd rom on
<El_Presidente> its a game dvd i bought
<ikonia> El_Presidente: ok - to the permissions on the machien they burnt it on
<El_Presidente> hmm
<ikonia> I strongly advise you to not mess around with 9.04 if your expecting things to "work", if you can't solve basic permissions errors, your going to have a world of pain
<El_Presidente> i consider this a bug if i cant open a dvd
<El_Presidente> with standard settings
<ikonia> it's not a bug
<ikonia> it's your user error
<skyjumper> AD7six: not sure i understand how "$keys = $this->data[$this->alias];" is telling you about the data being passed to save()?
<skyjumper> doh wrong channel
<Ienorand> After latest update jaunty is autostarting an infinite number of file managers on startup, wtf?
<ikonia> Ienorand: please be careful with WTF
<ikonia> Ienorand: sounds like an unusual problem though
<El_Presidente> ikonia, if i mount a different cd it displays root:root
<El_Presidente> as it should
<ikonia> El_Presidente: so ?
<ikonia> El_Presidente: some CD modes force permissions
<El_Presidente> how do i override it?
<Ienorand> ikonia: sorry, thought it was somewhat motivated though... any ideas where I should start looking?
<ikonia> Ienorand: well, I've not seen that, or heard of that until you just said it
<ikonia> Ienorand: what happens if you launch the file manager from the command line
<ikonia> El_Presidente: you don't - hence the word "force permissions"
<ikonia> El_Presidente: you'd need to copy the files as root
<El_Presidente> okay
<El_Presidente> and then do chown martin:martn .
<ikonia> El_Presidente: it's not a bug though
<El_Presidente> thats what i wanted to know
<ikonia> El_Presidente: on your disk, yes chown it
<El_Presidente> kk
<El_Presidente> ty ikonia
<ikonia> ok
<Cruster> hey there, after alpha 4 upgrade kdebluetooth asks for trust whenever I try to pair my mouse (in Alpha 2 and 3 it was working fine...)
<Ienorand> ikonia: I get: unique DBus warning: message did not recieve reply...etc, then suddenly all file manager "starters" seems to dissapear one by one, until "bottom-bar" is empty, AND, then it starts all over again trying to start the file manager (it doesn't actually manage to start it, it only shows the "starting..." message)...
<ikonia> Ienorand: I'd log that as a bug straight away
<ikonia> Ienorand: check dbus is running too
<Ienorand> ikonia: and since I have no icons on the desktop, I'm assuming nautilus cant launch at all
<Ienorand> ikonia: ok, how to check dbus?
<ikonia> Ienorand: seems pretty sensible to assume that
<ikonia> Ienorand: launch a terminal "ps -ef | grep dbus"
<Ienorand> ikonia: seeing two dbus-daemon (system & fork), and one dbus-launch, running ok then I assume?
<ikonia> Ienorand: looks that way
<ikonia> Ienorand: interesting you've not got --system
<ikonia> Ienorand: oh wait, you do
<ikonia> sorry
<duncan-nz> I need a tip for debugging. at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash i'm told to run 'gpg --check-sigs 428D7C01 # signed by key of Martin Pitt' to check his key. but i get '1 signature not checked due to a missing key' and can't load those repositories
<duncan-nz> I think this means i'm not getting all the debugging symbols or something.
<Ienorand> ikonia: Hmm, in checking apt I got a whole bunch of updates on the line (none for nautilus though...), gonna run through and see if that helps...
<ikonia> Ienorand: good call
<ikonia> duncan-nz: if you do gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-key 428D7C01
<ikonia> what happens ?
<ikonia> duncan-nz: I assume this is on 9.04 ?
<duncan-nz> ikonia, yes.
<ikonia> duncan-nz: what happens with the key import
<duncan-nz> it seems to work... one mo.
<ikonia> duncan-nz: pastebin the output
<ikonia> duncan-nz: just checked - keys not valid any more
<duncan-nz> what does pastebin mean, just paste into this window?
<duncan-nz> (I don't use irc much these days)
<ikonia> duncan-nz: don't sweat, I've just checked it, the key doesn't look valid
<duncan-nz> ikonia, ok
<duncan-nz> who do we tell?
<duncan-nz> Shall I write to Martin Pitt?
<ikonia> duncan-nz: that seems a good idea
<duncan-nz> ok, thanks.
<ikonia> duncan-nz: well spotted
<duncan-nz> ikonia, not really, it was just stopping me getting all the updates. it's been like that for weeks. odd that no-one has done anything yet.
<Ienorand> ikonia: Hmm, upgrading changed the nature of the problem. Now it only happens for a while, window-list is spammed by nautilus starters for ~10s and then icons show up on desktop and nautilus works exactly as it should...
<ikonia> Ienorand: no idea, not seen anyone mention anything like that
<Ienorand> ikonia: Do you know where to find the dbus log?
<Cruster> ikonia:can I use putty to remote desktop to a linux machine?
<ikonia> Ienorand: /var/log/daemon.log
<ikonia> Cruster: no - to ssh into a machine
<Cruster> ikonia: what the x forwarding option in putty is supposed to offer?
<ikonia> Cruster: it's to allow X11 forwarding over ssh
<ikonia> Cruster: then you can launch X11 applications from your ssh session
<Cruster> ikonia: are they gonna be drawn in the windows machine?
<ikonia> Cruster: no
<ikonia> Cruster: they will be drawn on your local X11 server - if you have one, if you don't have one they will fail to launch
<Cruster> ikonia: thanks
<Ienorand> Hmm, I can't find anything in the daemon log about the nautilus errors, (guessing they're errors of nautilus rather than dbus then), and I can't find any "~/nautilus-debug-log.txt" which is supposed to be genarated upon nautilus crash... Any idea where I could get some log info, is it possible to configure nautilus to always log everything?
<ikonia> Ienorand: doesn't sound nautilus is the problem, just the symptom
<humbolt> I know nobody loves this kind of questions, but as many distros feel significantly different in speed, I have to ask.
<ikonia> please do'nt ask which is best
<humbolt> ikonia: no, I am not asking at that level
<ikonia> keep in mind /topic please
<humbolt> Which compile time differences do you know of
<ikonia> are you serious ?
<ikonia> humbolt: thats nothing to do with ubuntu / jaunty
<ikonia> the differences between distros can be none or huge
<humbolt> ikonia: Which ones do you know of. Like Fedora generally compiles with no optimizations at all except for glibc, we do compile all our packages optimized for i686. Therefore the system will be slower on a i586 but feelable faster on i686
<humbolt> Fedora and Ubuntu is enough of a comparison for me
<ikonia> humbolt: this is nothing to do with jaunty so not really for this channel
<humbolt> And compilation strategies probably don't change between releases, so this does concern jaunty as much as it does concern ibex
<ikonia> i3ooi3oo: are the files executable ?
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> sorry
<ikonia> humbolt: no it doesn't what fedora/cetos/anyeone else does is nothing to do with jaunty
<humbolt> ikonia: there is no place to discuss that stuff, really.
<ikonia> ##linux
<ikonia> be warned though, the options/patches vary from package to package so you'll need to be very specific
<humbolt> ikonia: it does. It should. Watch your competitor.
<ikonia> I do watch what others do
<ikonia> I'm active in a few distributions, so I'm reasonably aware
<humbolt> ikonia: Right, great, to learn from them as well as to not fall for the same traps as them.
<ikonia> who said they are not learning from them
<humbolt> ikonia: So why would you not share this knowledge.
<ikonia> I just said this is not a place to discuss it
<ikonia> I'm not - not sharing it
<humbolt> ikonia: there is no. #ubuntu will tell me, fedora does not concern us. ##linux will tell me, this is about the kernel not about distros, ...
<ikonia> you didn't ask about the kernel, you asked about the distro
<ikonia> the distro is not the kernel
<ikonia> and other distros kernel compile options do not effect jaunty
<humbolt> ikonia: yes, I am aware of that.
<ikonia> so please stop asking
<Ienorand> humbolt: The guys over at phoronix.com (forum) should probably bee the ones to ask...
<humbolt> forums suck
<humbolt> as nothing seems to be happening in this channel currently, I am asking myself, why it would be so inappropriate to discuss the topic that I posed here. Wouldn't appear to me like this would interrupt any other important conversations going on currently.
<l337ingDisorder> I know this is more an ubu-dev oriented channel but I'm gonna ask this here because I figure there's probably someone in here who knows about modding LiveCDs
<humbolt> Or let me rephrase the question: What is the compile strategy for jaunty? Will all packages be optimized for i686?
<l337ingDisorder> I'm trying to create a LiveCD that launches partimage on bootup instead of gnome. I've managed to create a LiveCD iso with partimage working on it, but there's no /home/ubuntu dir (and thus no .bashrc to modify). Can anyone explain how I can set an app to launch on startup of the LiveCD? (it doesn't HAVE to replace gnome, it could run on top in gnome-terminal)
<crdlb> humbolt: afaik, it's all i386
<crdlb> ubuntu might be using -mtune, but I don't think they are
<humbolt> crdlb: But with optimizations, as I heard.
<humbolt> right
<crdlb> real optimisation comes from using SSE (or similar) with the few apps that implement it
<crdlb> or by using amd64
<humbolt> I notized that older versions of ubuntu (dapper) where running significantly faster on my old laptop than newer ones (crusoe).
<maco> humbolt: yeah we know. performance went to hell after feisty
<maco> a lot's to do with "more easy = more features = more code" probably
<humbolt> maco: really, you know? Do you know the reason also?
<humbolt> maco: Kernel?
<maco> software in general
<maco> the easier they try to make any software, the more code is needed. the more code is needed, the bigger the software is and the slower it runs
<maco> they could certainly try to optimize the code
<humbolt> maco: Generally, I have to state, that I had a more responsive system back in the 300Mhz PC times with -ck realtime  kernels, than I have now with 2 GHz!
<maco> humbolt: the kernels were smaller, the software was smaller...
<humbolt> maco: but there is no one kernel or compilation decision that made things slower?
<maco> different schedulers get different performance for different use-cases...maybe changing it would help...
<maco> but that's on an individual basis
<maco> i know someone went through gnome-panel and found where things were happening in tight-loops that only needed to happen once or maybe only in the outer-loop, and they fixed those
<maco> and im *sure* that exists in a lot of places
<maco> there's got to be a lot of code that could be optimized for fewer cycles by fixing those sorts of things or realizing that something's happening O(n^3) and restructuring the algorithm to fix it
<maco> and people who are very good at algorithms could go through and find those things and improve them
<humbolt> Gnome is an nightmare anyways! Hope gtk will be buried soon, now that QT is LGPL.
<joaopinto> humbolt, keep dreaming
<humbolt> joaopinto: Wet dream, I know. Pride. Pride is just so damn stupid some times.
<crdlb> is it conceivable that gtk might actually have some merit other than its license?
<humbolt> crdlb: none that would actually hold up in an objective reasoning.
<humbolt> crdlb: The performance is just soooo incredibly bad!
<crdlb> resizing sucks, yes, but gtk will soon stop using subwindows, which will help there
<humbolt> crdlb: That it might me nicer to code with or the such, can hardly compensate that.
<humbolt> To many or those shortcomings in there
<humbolt> just compare simple things, like the gnome to the kde file manager
<ali1234> the gnome one is much better, so what?
<crdlb> subjectively, I find gtk+ looks much better than qt
<ali1234> just look at the kde start menu - a complete mess
<crdlb> I'm sure you disagree, but that's the point; it's an opinion
<humbolt> It takes ages to display a directory structure in nautilus compared to konqueror.
<ali1234> qt font rendering is a joke
<humbolt> even freaking windows in a VMware VM does a better job
<ali1234> i could go on about this for several hours
<ali1234> qt and gtk both have their problems
<humbolt> sure
<maco> crdlb: um, resizing on kde currently sucks too, doesn't it? the whole "omg the screen artifacts are eating me" thing jaunty kubuntu users keep complaining about?
<humbolt> it is just, if you take all them together it always turns out that kde is both faster and more memory efficient
<humbolt> maco: right, that sucks!
<maco> crdlb: qt3 or 4?
<ali1234> but kde has a worse users experience
<maco> i agree, qt3 is UGLY
<maco> i refused to use KDE because of that for years
<maco> kde 4.2 is pretty though
<crdlb> both, although qt3 is definitely worse
<humbolt> ali1234: true, but this has nothing to do with frameworks again
<ali1234> who cares if your desktop uses 1mb less ram and loads 2 seconds faster, if it doesn't actually do the things you want?
<maco> ali1234: but yes, kde4 is currently only half-there
<maco> gnome has *much* better integration
<humbolt> ali1234: no no no, it is not about that. in use gnome is slower!
<crdlb> maco: is that resizing issuse caused by Qt or by compositing?
<humbolt> just compare nautilus and dolphin or what it is called in kde
<maco> crdlb: not sure. i have a ton of artifacts, but i dont resize windows...just maximize them all. and im not using compositing
<maco> humbolt: er...nautilus is faster than dolphin
<maco> dolphin has a freaking loading bar
<humbolt> crdlb: see that without compositing enabled also
<humbolt> maco: then something is wrong with my system. which can't really be the case on a vanilla install.
<ali1234> well how about the fact that in general gnome apps make better use of screen space than kde ones?
<humbolt> maco: On my older ubuntu install it is even worth - horrible to be exact
<humbolt> ali1234: again, you are talking about frontends not frameworks
<ali1234> well yeah, because i am a pragmatist
<maco> ive got gnome and kde on the same system, and dolphin makes me wait around
<humbolt> I say, gnome UI is mostly better because simpler. But they might consider using qt instead of gtk.
<ali1234> to me there is nothing to chose between qt and gtk, i can only tell the difference because of the way gnome and kde apps are designed
<humbolt> maco: really, hmm
<maco> at least it feels like it does
<humbolt> ali1234: In my opinion KDE should have spent those two years to optimize their usability not add yet more bling
<ali1234> what is the killer app for qt?
<maco> could partially be because i always feel like im waiting for it to load the image thumbnails...because the stupid thing doesnt do thumbnails
<ali1234> gtk has gimp and inkscape
<maco> humbolt: um, they were optimizing usability
<maco> humbolt: kde4 started with a TON of usability testing
<humbolt> I don't need all the compositing bullshit. But I would like KDE to have a useful file association interface.
<maco> most of the apps were rewritten to new usability standards
<humbolt> maco: Then they are plain stupid
<maco> ali1234: skype is Qt3
<humbolt> maco: The start menu, horrible (except for the search input field). The back button thing is simply to small and is overlooked also.
<humbolt> and the rest is, lets be Vista and MacOSX bullshit
<humbolt> If I could, I'd stick with KDE3
<maco> humbolt: what?>!
<maco> the kmenu is WONDERFUL in kde3
<maco> *kde4
<maco> the old one sucked
<maco> it was like the old gnome menu where there's not enough division and all the targets are too small
<maco> and it wont go off the screen like gnome's preferences menu does ><
<humbolt> maco: not responsive, there is some delay built in, when switching the menu context, ...
<Alexia_Death> there seems to be an animation, yes
<Alexia_Death> but If you bitch about it enough, perhaps devs add an option to turn it off.
<Alexia_Death> What I like is the search. The heck I need to surf the menu, if I want something specific.
<humbolt> Alexia_Death: I'll do that
<maco> Alexia_Death: theres no animation if you turn off compositing
<ali1234> it's so over-complicated that pretty soon they'll need to put a start menu on the start menu (so you can start while you start)
<maco> its not a start menu. what is this? windows. ><
<Alexia_Death> maco: My compositing is off now. the animation is still there.
<maco> i dont see any animation
<humbolt> The whole, let's get rid of the icons on a desktop idea, I am not very comfortable with that either
<maco> sure it's not just an eye-trick?
<maco> i always try to keep my desktop empty
<ali1234> putting the desktop icons in a little windows... reminds me of windows 3.1
<Alexia_Death> humbolt: I like it. Never like the stuff piled on my desktop.
 * Alexia_Death uses her desktop as a custom button area instead on the panel.
<humbolt> all I am complaining about in the kde menu is this back arrow
<humbolt> the sensitive area is just to narrow
<Alexia_Death> humbolt: besides, you can set it upp as it used to be, with icons now
<Alexia_Death> Is sthe compostiting bug fixed in Xorgs now?
<Alexia_Death> Can I upgrade?
<humbolt> just want the arrow to be wider
<humbolt> and the animation to be instantanously
<Alexia_Death> Complain
<Alexia_Death> what I don like about kde is is that kwin STILL does not handle gimps utility windows right.
<maco> Alexia_Death: what is "right"?
<maco> im not sure how these are supposed to work
<Alexia_Death> maco: like they dp in gnome
<Alexia_Death> not registering in the taskbar and always above the active window
<oCean_> My Fn key combination for 'sunup/sundown' (backlight control) does not work. Or, it does, but it's only darkest or brightest, nothing in between. The slider from the brightness applet works..
<Alexia_Death> minimizing with the last window
<maco> Alexia_Death: er you mean "like they do with metacity" then, right?
<maco> because i dont think compiz does that
<Alexia_Death> compiz is supposed to do that do now.
<Alexia_Death> I hear
<Alexia_Death> But yes, as metacity is more correct.
<maco> i dont use a window list in my panel, so i never noticed that
<maco> the staying-on-top part was all that i had trouble with
<maco> i also dont minimize things
<maco> now, if the utility windows and gimp stayed together for alt+tab, thatd be nice
<maco> i *think* they show as separate windows in alt+tab
<maco> its been a while though
<Alexia_Death> maco: how do you do it without window list?
<Alexia_Death> I always have one, At least 3 rows:D
<Alexia_Death> when kde 4.1 didnt let me have multiline I was REALLY annoyed:P
<custombrush> i use the avant window navigator
<maco> alt+tab
<Alexia_Death> That list is such a bother to navigate.
<Alexia_Death> when all thats needed is one click
<Alexia_Death> That list is usually more than 10 entries for me.
<maco> i only have it list what's on the current desktop
<maco> 3 of my desktops usually have 1 window each
<maco> it's only the one that holds pidgin that has multiple windows. and i try not to let them overlap
<maco> i *really* wish a window manager existed that had the scale/exposé feature AND did tiling
<crdlb> what's the point of scale if your windows are already tiled? :)
<maco> crdlb: multiple workspaces
<crdlb> so you really just need expo :)
<maco> crdlb: compiz calls exposé "scale"
<maco> i put a few windows on each desktop so they're still big enough to use. i might want to view all windows on all workspaces though
<crdlb> expo, not exposé
<crdlb> (I'd love to know who chose that name ...)
<maco> heh
<unixdawg> ok latest upgrade now I dont have audio
<unixdawg> anyone else have this issue with current updates
<unixdawg> kubuntu jaunty
<unixdawg> 3 reboots and sound came back
 * tretle likes the new fading effect when changing wallpapers
<kkuno> <kkuno> hi, I tried to install ubuntu 9.04 alpha and I noticed that ubuntu starts ntfsresize automatically and I hear that the hd is working for minutes
<kkuno> after the keyboard screen
<kkuno> I rebooted then
<kkuno> I don't want the ntfs disk to be touched :D
<kkuno> is it correct?
<bhaka> hi, is 9.04 usable as a desktop?
<charlie-tca> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<charlie-tca> Note the part that says "will break"
<charlie-tca> It is usable if you can live with broken at times
<bhaka> ill try it, thx
<ronny> yo
<Magellan> Wow, alot of people in here as well... Hello people!
<charlie-tca> hello
<Magellan> Why logged channel ?
<Magellan> Maybe thats why we upstreamers didnt like
<Magellan> .
<Magellan> Remove the logdrone!
<cwillu> eh?
<Magellan> -ChanServ- [#ubuntu+1] Please read the topic. Especially if things are broken! - This channel is officially logged at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<Magellan> That.
<cwillu> and?  this is a development channel.
<Magellan> Where do you think you are ?
<cwillu> #ubuntu+1?
<Magellan> A development channel
<Magellan> I take it ?
<Magellan> Is there a plus 3 ?
<maxb> Loggers are useful. Nothing that is on topic here is inappropriate to log.
<Magellan> So, mr/mrs ? ... what do you feel is an appropriate discussion here ?
<maxb> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Magellan> I see, i take kindly upon your hospitality. I have spent half my life coding GNU/Linux software. You give me some faul bots in return ? :=)
<hggdh> Magellan, all official Ubuntu channels are logged
<Magellan> maxb: do you feel they are useful or useful only for your purposes, IE: "Like when you call support" "Damtaaadidamdaaam... NanahNaaahNa..." :=) (Beginning of foowars 2042)
<hggdh> ?
 * maxb is baffled
<bazhang> Magellan, please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Magellan> hggdh: Like you did in the debian channels ?
<bazhang> Magellan, this is NOT a chat channel
<hggdh> ??
<Magellan> hggdh: how old are you ?
<Magellan> same to bazhang
<Magellan> ...
<bazhang> Magellan, please stop
<hggdh> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<bazhang> Magellan, this is a development channel not a chat channel
<Magellan> !SpaceFarers: Reccommended Treatment `Brain Adjustment` Over and out...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> Magellan, please take chat elsewhere
 * mneptok growls menacingly
<Magellan> so, theres no way a gurua can chat is there ?
<nickrud> Magellan, there are many #ubuntu channels, and we enforce them. try #ubuntu-offtopic
<maxb> Magellan: This is a channel for chat ABOUT Jaunty Jackalope ONLY
<mneptok> Magellan: patently untrue. i'm speaking. sure you're a guru?
 * nickrud pats mneptok on the muzzle, reassuringly
<maxb> There are other channels for less focussed chat
<Magellan> good night sthlm, i feel inclined to say hi :=)
<Magellan> mneptok: 1996-2009 and still going strong... Outputting 10 new programs per year
<tux_> anyone using alpha4? whats it like
<Magellan> Of great use at that i believe
<mneptok> Magellan: maybe you should do that, then. you know, instead of offtopic banter on IRC.
<mneptok> *shrug*
<Magellan> tux_: Im gonna test that on a fujitsu amilo (crap) ... because nothing else will work because its using shared irq ranges
<mneptok> Magellan: these are my "gentle" hints. i recommend you take them.
<ali1234> if i want ext4 do i have to do a manual install?
<Magellan> mneptok: Go clay
<mneptok> Magellan: excuse me?
<Magellan> be as hay, smooth with the lady
 * nickrud moves his hand away, slowly7
<Magellan> or something, youre way not in the stack
<cwillu> ali1234, you can convert in place, although you don't get all the benefits (mainly, existing files won't be using extents)
<hggdh> thanks, mneptok
<ali1234> cwillu: i'm doing a fresh install, i want to see if the performance is better
<charlie-tca> tux_: yes, many are using jaunty
 * mneptok bows
 * nickrud checks that all the fingers are still there
<mneptok> give 'em enough rope, and most trolls can't resist tying their own noose.
 * hggdh bows back
<tux_> anyone running a MSI wind or medion akoya with alpha4 ?
<maco> did he really just say something about hay being smooth with the ladies? cuz ya know, ive never had hay try to flirt with me, let along get a date with me
<hggdh> LOL
<cwillu> tux_, jaunty isn't production ready.  Even if everything works today, stuff may break tomorrow, badly.  If you have to ask whether a particular piece of hardware works (rather than just trying it, posting bugs/patches for the things that don't work, etc), then jaunty may not be the best choice for now
<mneptok> maco: separate my wheat from chaff, BABY!
<mneptok> *sigh*
<cwillu> tux_, feel free to try it and post bugs for anything that doesn't work, but I don't think you're going to find any guarantees :p
<hggdh> on the other hand, if you tried a MSI wind ot medion akoya (and I have no idea of what they are) and its not working, a bug would be warranted
<tux_> when i get some time i'll try alpha 4
<tux_> i have to book off usb disk and i need to back data up first just in case
<tux_> s/book/boot
<ali1234> import accounts from my old ubuntu install? i'm gonna format it and i have 12gb of files in the old partition, so how is that gonna work?
<maxb> ali1234: I think the short answer is "It's not". You can't import data from an installation you're overwriting with the new installation you're doing.
<ali1234> i figured, so i didn't select it. already backed it all up anyway
<maxb> This is an excellent reason to have /home on a different partition :-)
<maxb> (If you're the kind of person who likes to play with fresh installs often)
<ali1234> i dont really like to do fresh installs, i just wanted to try ext4
<ali1234> and whenever i do multiple partitions, i always run out of space on one or the other
<cwillu> maxb, jaunty is supposed to detect old installs properly now
<cwillu> haven't tried it myself yet though
<maxb> I mean, it's physically impossible to import data from one install to another if the new one is overwriting the old partition
<ali1234> cwillu: it detected an install on the partition that was about to getformatted, and where /home contained more files than could possibly fit in ram
<napsy> Hello. I'm using a 64-bit system and I want to ask if it's normal that valgrinds reports some strange ld.so unconditional jump errors when valgrinding my program?
<BUGabundo> Feb 13 22:48:07 blubug kernel: [  341.031667] WARNING: at /build/buildd/linux-2.6.28/drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c:326 serial_write_room+0x81/0x90()
<BUGabundo> Feb 13 22:48:07 blubug kernel: [  341.031670] Modules linked in: binfmt_misc acpi_cpufreq input_polldev xfs coretemp sbp2 ppdev parport_pc lp parport joydev snd_hda_intel snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss snd_pcm snd_seq_dummy arc4 snd_seq_oss ecb snd_seq_midi snd_rawmidi snd_seq_midi_event gl860 psmouse serio_raw sdhci_pci sdhci compat_ioctl32 videodev v4l1_compat snd_seq btusb iwlagn iwlcore lbm_cw_mac80211 snd_timer snd_seq_device snd pcspkr lbm_cw_cfg802
<BUGabundo> Feb 13 22:48:07 blubug kernel: [  341.031727] Pid: 0, comm: swapper Tainted: P        W  2.6.28-7-generic #20-Ubuntu
<BUGabundo> Feb 13 22:48:07 blubug kernel: [  341.031729] Call Trace:
<BUGabundo> Feb 13 22:48:07 blubug kernel: [  341.031731]  <IRQ>  [<ffffffff8024d8ef>] warn_on_slowpath+0x5f/0x90
<BUGabundo> does anyone have anything like this on syslog?
<charlie-tca> I'm on 64-bit Xubuntu, no warnings in syslog
<maxb> That looks familiar...... certain versions of ath5k
<BUGabundo> no ath here
<BUGabundo> filed on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/329254
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 329254 in network-manager "kernel: [ 341.030356] Pid: 0, comm: swapper Tainted: P W 2.6.28-7-generic #20-Ubuntu" [Undecided,New]
<tretle> cimi
<mneptok> !paste > BUGabundo1
<ubottu> BUGabundo1, please see my private message
<BUGabundo1> mneptok: yeah I know it... I use pastebinit a lot too
<BUGabundo1> sorry for the flood
<BUGabundo1> but it's a bit more attention graber then a pastebin link, isn't it?
<BUGabundo1> I'll refraim from doing it
<mneptok> thank you
#ubuntu+1 2009-02-14
<JediMaster> hey guys, I've got a silly issue, apport, when submitting crash reports, doesn't put the full domain name into the browser when firefox opens
<JediMaster> e.g. it has http://ubuntu/....
<JediMaster> is this a known issue with a fix?
<JediMaster> hmm, interesting, the last 10+ crashes it's done it, just had another and it's not done it this time
<JediMaster> it seems to be missing the bugs.launchpad.net domain completely when it fires up
<fujimitsu> default audio (as installed from alpha3) is working nicely on internet streamed music
<fujimitsu> specially because it is high def audio thru mt3422 laptop speackers
<fujimitsu> !
<fujimitsu> and, as oppose to somebody, i do like the horizontal volume control bar
<kanuha> Installed nvidia driver 180 on jaunty, but after login the screen just goes blank. jaunty continues to load in the dark, because I hear the music.
<danbhfive_jaunty> kanuha: have you read the release notes?
<kanuha> danbhfive_jaunty,  yes, doesn't say anything about nvidia
<kanuha> danbhfive_jaunty,  I looked in the xorg.conf, and noticed there isn't any resolutions for my monitor
<fujimitsu> just run recovery mode. upgrade.
<fujimitsu> aka, reboot, choose recovery mode, fix xserver option, then upgrade
<kanuha> ran recovery, and did a fix x, it just took the nvidia driver out of xorg
<kanuha> resumed boot, so should I install 180 again?
<fujimitsu> the sequence should allow you to ultimately activate 180
<fujimitsu> with no issues
<kanuha> upgrade or update?
<fujimitsu> update
<chu_> When it says break my system in bad ways, what are the odds of it affecting other partitions?
<chu_> I don't mind re-installing if something goes bad, but if I lose my /home partition...
<chu_> If I was to upgrade, would you recommend via terminal or iso?
<charlie-tca> There is no guarantee with jaunty
<charlie-tca> You should back your /home up
<charlie-tca> Also, if you can not have the system go down, do not put jaunty on yet
<chu_> No, it's just a personal laptop.
<chu_> Single install.
<charlie-tca> You can upgrade with a fresh install or via terminal. both are working today
<chu_> If I update via terminal, can I still install it as ext4?
<chu_> And actually, if possible, resize my / partition?
<charlie-tca> I see 24 bug reports in launchpad when I enter ext4.
<chu_> Mmm, perhaps I'll stay ext3 for now.
<chu_> I guess I'll update through terminal, thanks.
<chu_> I'm going to do some research on my hardware now, thanks.
<histo> Uggh gl errors now with new drivers trying to run any games
<histo> Can't load libGL.so.1 from /etc/ld.so.conf or current dir No dynamic GL support in video driver
<histo> anyone else having similiar issues?
<maco> great. evince won't open pdf's, and okular won't print them. would be nice if only one broke at a time.
<histo> Also is alt+f2 working for anyone?
<danbhfive_jaunty> histo: pops up a run dialog for me
<histo> hrm.. doesn't here
<histo> Can't figure out why its stopped working
<danbhfive_jaunty> which alpha did you install?
<histo> 4
<histo> oh originally I have no idea
<danbhfive_jaunty> yeah, I started with 3
<maco> histo: gnome or kde?
<histo> gnome
<maco> is the panel running?
<histo> Other shortcuts are working just not that one.
<maco> the runbox is part of the panel
<histo> I have panels at thte top and the bototm
<maco> oh
<histo> default set up. It just stopped working a while back and hasn't been since.
<histo> I just checked the shortcut its still there.
<Pici> histo: alt-f2 is failing for me as well.
<histo> k just making sure its not me.
<maco> (i'm in kde so *shrug*)
<histo> The other issue is something with GL is borked right now.
<histo> Can't play my game.
<danbhfive_jaunty> yeah, I cant start compiz
<histo> I have compiz running just fine now
<danbhfive_jaunty> which driver?
<histo> 180.29
<histo> ahh SDL was compiled without openGL suport nice
<danbhfive_jaunty> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Jaunty Jackelope (9.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule
<histo> wonder when that will be fixed.
<histo> Pici: ahh load ccsm and check gnome compatibility plugin
<histo> That fixes the issue with alt+F2 for anyone wondering
<histo> compiling sdl from source now to try and fix the issues with GL support not working in 3d games now.
<histo> ughh I give up I can't get it working
<histo> Do you think that the bug from adding Conky to start with the session will ever be fixed?
<histo> i'm going to reinstall this business
<histo> Have to load 8.10 I'll run jaunty on virtual mahcine I started jonesin' about not fraggin
<cowbud> hrmm
<nsp_cli> hey all — I'm trying to install the most recent jaunty daily (jaunty-alternative-amd64.iso) from feb. 13
<nsp_cli> but it dies at "Select and install software"
<nsp_cli> with the errors:
<nsp_cli> "Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have requested an impossible ………"
<nsp_cli> the following packages have unmet deps:
<nsp_cli> libart2.24-cli: Conflicts: libart…
<nsp_cli> libgconf2.24-cli…
<nsp_cli> libgnome-vfs2.24-cli…
<nsp_cli> and libgnome2.24-cli
<nsp_cli> any thoughts?
<nsp_cli> i have all the install logs, if anyone would like them
<maco> nsp_cli: wait a couple hours and try again
<maco> probably some packages finished building and hit the archive before others did
<nsp_cli> kk, thanks
<maco> er wait...
<maco> OH not net-install
<maco> ok in that case, dont use teh daily
<nsp_cli> right
<maco> try the alpha4 cd
<nsp_cli> i did … but it locks up my machine
<maco> sometimes dailies are snapshots of times where some stuff hit the archive before others did
<maco> locks when/
<maco> how far does it boot?
<nsp_cli> the alternative alpha4, that is (it's a 3rd gen macbook pro)
<nsp_cli> until the main screen like "install … check media …" etc.
<nsp_cli> then i can usually select an option and press enter
<nsp_cli> but then it halts
<nsp_cli> i'm 99% sure the media is good
<nsp_cli> and it isn't a problem with the daily
<nsp_cli> perhaps i'll try the net-inst
<maco> hmm
<maco> we've had a kernel update in the last week
<maco> so maybe thats why
<nsp_cli> that's possible
<nsp_cli> as an aside,
<nsp_cli> the install also fails if i choose the non-full kernel modules
<nsp_cli> i'm blanking on the proper terminology here
<maco> er...
<nsp_cli> the one after choosing linux-generic, linux-image-generic, etc.
 * nsp_cli runs installer again
<nsp_cli> the initrd drivers selection page
<nsp_cli> "generic: include all available" works
<nsp_cli> "targeted: …" fails
<nsp_cli> though this is a macbook pro … so … it's sketch to begin with
<maco> oh. i havent seen this.
<maco> i didnt do a clean install of jaunty yet though
<nsp_cli> i'll throw the logs in a pastebin
<nsp_cli> the targeted drivers error:
<nsp_cli> http://paste.ubuntu.com/117930/
 * maco looking
<maco> i think it's this part:
<maco> MKINITRAMFS: MISSING DISK/BY-UUID/414CE448-5370-46D2-AC33-680D3632 ROOT /DEV/DISK/BY-UUID/414CE448-5370-46D2-AC33-680D36322BEB /SYS ENTRY^M
<nsp_cli> hm … [here's the package error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/117932/]
<maco> nsp_cli: ah, yeah, there was new mono stuff yesterday that hasnt been straightened out
<nsp_cli> ok
<nsp_cli> should i try the net-inst, or wait a day?
<maco> net-inst will have the same trouble today
<maco> wait a day then try net-inst
<nsp_cli> kk
<nsp_cli> great
<nsp_cli> thanks a bunch!
<maco> its the mini.iso one
<nsp_cli> excellent
<CosmiChaos> can anoe check logic of my function??? its basically plain PHP but it should be in C++ :X
<CosmiChaos> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/me-tv/+spec/native-video-resolution-stretch
<CosmiChaos> just say it: crap :D
<CosmiChaos> Anyone using me-tv? 0.7.14 compiles and runs perfectly on jaunty. I wrote a programmcode for, me-tv (tough not in the correct language) but may anyone with knowledge of arrays,variables and functions please look over it? https://blueprints.launchpad.net/me-tv/+spec/native-video-resolution-stretch Thank You very much.
<mjc1> CosmiChaos: nice idea there
<CosmiChaos> mjc1: but the array O.o i tried them without 0 => blabla
<mjc1> CosmiChaos: to make that work in C however you are missing quite a bit; variable definitions, maybe some memory allocation if you don't know the size of your array at compile time
<CosmiChaos> most int, few float
<CosmiChaos> mjc1: i have really no idea of c++ or c, i just coded again after 3 years and only had html, delphi and php ;)
<CosmiChaos> hopefully some of the me-tv developers give my blueprint a try
<mjc1> CosmiChaos: declare the array as eg, int size_map[] = {1,2,3,4};  and you will have size_map[0] == 1, size_map[1] == 2
<CosmiChaos> do you think what is there is right?
<CosmiChaos> ?
<CosmiChaos> <---php noob, if you can translate that to c++ in a even more efficient way, please do it, mine arrys are junkfull crap i know :)
<mjc1> CosmiChaos: http://www.exforsys.com/tutorials/c-language/c-arrays.html details on array syntax
<Alexia_Death> CosmiChaos: I cant say for funtionality but jump fron delphi to C is pretty harsh.
<mjc1> CosmiChaos: trying to teach you rather than do it for you :)
<CosmiChaos> then i still need the functions and the declaration
<CosmiChaos> ive not sleeped a minute this night  because of that idea
<Alexia_Death> :)
<CosmiChaos> i want to learn c++ but not today :D
<mjc1> CosmiChaos: I like the idea for sure, not really familiar with the implementation details; I think mplayer uses an algorithm similar to that but not the same
<CosmiChaos> i guess there is not so much difference to delphi because both are object oriented
<CosmiChaos> im familiar with declraration of objects a bit
<mjc1> CosmiChaos: it is very different
<CosmiChaos> more more equal than php :D
<mjc1> CosmiChaos: in C/C++ you have to handle memory allocation and freeing, as well as reference counting
<mjc1> CosmiChaos: among other things
<mjc1> CosmiChaos: basically every time you make a variable or object you have to free it when you're done or you will leak memory, also have to free every instance of an object you create
<CosmiChaos> hmm need for a click and play c++ ide i guess :D
<mjc1> CosmiChaos: no, I would actually suggest learning C, it will teach you a lot about how to write better apps :)
<mjc1> CosmiChaos: C++ is really ugly though, if you want an object-oriented C for learning, objc is much better
<CosmiChaos> in fact i just want to have me hole screen (16:10) when alarm für cobra 11 on rtl is broadcasted (1:1)
<crdlb> objc may be a lot of things, but it certainly isn't pretty :)
<CosmiChaos> :D
<CosmiChaos> :X
<mjc1> crdlb: it's a hell of a lot easier to learn than C++ and doesn't cause brain damage to those who are not great at C the way STL/Boost do
<CosmiChaos> ever watched a slive of a movie :D
<CosmiChaos> slice
<crdlb> I just meant cosmetically :)
<mjc1> CosmiChaos: I understand what the code is trying to do, seems like a neat idea :)
<mjc1> crdlb: I agree
<mjc1> crdlb: ruby is probably the prettiest of all the truly open languages
<mjc1> CosmiChaos: you might want to show that to the people who make Boxee and mplayer, they could help you learn if that is what you are after, also they might want the algorithm
<crdlb> I like everything about ruby except for the parts inspired by perl
<mjc1> crdlb: like? they got rid of most of what makes it possible to make really obfuscated code :P
<CosmiChaos> mfc i try mplayer
<smeg0l> hey
<smeg0l> i run kubuntu 9.04 alpha 4 aand when i run firefox with flash i get no sound
<custombrush>     File name: libflashplayer.so
<custombrush>     Shockwave Flash 10.0 r15
<smeg0l> sry i just read the topic and i'ts noot  that long since i woke up
<Konstigt> how should I properly submit a kerneloops without apport? I have a problem doing it automatically, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kerneloops/+bug/329315
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 329315 in kerneloops "kerneloops File Not Found" [Undecided,New]
<Tupac_Shakur> helloo
<Brujah> hy everybody
<Brujah> I have problems getting my wireless connection to work. I filled out all the fiels but it always seems to switch back to passphrase (but I need Hex Key). I have a WEP network here.
<Brujah> I also wonder what I have to insert into BSSID and MAC Adress
<Brujah> Is it okay if I leave it blank?
<Brujah> Is wireless working for u? Or is this not working yet?
<danbhfive> works for me...., but I don't use a hex key for WEP.  I use a passphrase, i think
<Brujah> It seems the configuration dialog forgets everything I change. When I do iwconfig nothing seems to be configured at all
<tretle> when is gnome on jaunty being updated?
<jmasucci> hello everybody
<jmasucci> may I ask if jaunty is planning to go with qt 4.5 or 4.4?
<siegie> jmasucci: i think qt 4.5
<siegie> jmasucci: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuJauntyKDEPackaging
<jmasucci> thanks siegie, nice to hear since we are pretty dependent on qt where I work, and the new 4.5 license is something very important to us :)
<siegie> It's een old planning but i think they're not going to change there mind.
<jmasucci> i hope so. I asked because there has been a lot of buzz about problems between kde 4.2 and qt 4.5
<Cruster> Is it normal that in network management "system connection" is disabled and greyed out?
<Cruster> anyone using the network manager plasmoid?
<ronny> yo
<azath> so I don't have sound, but I think pulseaudio is working fine, but I messed the kernel up somehow. or 2.6.28-7-generic doesn't do working sound for me. Are there good steps to install for removing and reinstalling the kernel correctly?
<ronny> anyone got an idea when janauty gets ext4 support for parted
<ronny> argh
<scizzo-> ronny: the support for ext4 is the only thing that they have said so far AFAIK
<scizzo-> ronny: if parted or gparted will have it is hard to know since most fs tools does not have the support just yet
<ronny> that would be saddening
<scizzo-> fsck and so on if I am not wrong does not have that support yet
<scizzo-> so its hard to support ext4 fully right now
<scizzo-> ronny: not much to do really....if the fsck and so on tools are not supporting the filesystem its hard to say that ubuntu will support it in jaunty fully
<ronny> guess i'll have to wait then :(
<scizzo-> it will be there eventually
<scizzo-> just hope I am wrong about the tools support and so on... ;)
<IntuitiveNipple> /sbin/fsck.ext4 exists
<scizzo-> IntuitiveNipple: yes yes......but I mean other tools also
<scizzo-> like I said I hope I am wrong
<IntuitiveNipple> I'm running ext4 on several volumes without any issues so far
<scizzo-> nvm
<scizzo-> I am not gonna go into this discussion
<Cruster> anyone using network manager plasmoid can tell me if in "manage connections" there is available option "system connection" ?
<marcos_> how to install ubuntu 9.04 on usb 4 gb for a mini-itx via c3 800 mhz 512 mb ram? thanks
<alkisg_> My laptop touchpad doesn't work with kubuntu 9.04 alpha 4. Could someone point me to a how-to or workaround?
<ikonia> marcos_: same way as any other PC
<marcos_> ok thanks
<scizzo-> alkisg_: why not tell us what exactly you mean with not working?
<scizzo-> alkisg_: or ask in #kubuntu+1 ?
<BUGabundo> alkisg_: see release notes!!!!!
<BUGabundo> its mention there that you need to install x-input-synaptic
<alkisg_> scizzo-: well, it's not functioning at all - mouse not moving etc. BUGabundo - thanks, looking... (sorry)!
<BUGabundo> alkisg_: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/alpha4
<BUGabundo> Known Issues
<BUGabundo> The X.Org synaptics driver is absent from the liveCD, which may prevent touchpad devices from working on laptops. As a workaround, use Ctrl+Alt+F1 to switch to console, log in, run sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-all to download the drivers from the network, and then return to your session with Alt+F7.  	
<BUGabundo> scizzo-: know prob with alpha4
<alkisg_> BUGabundo: yup, saw it. Sorry guys! :(
<BUGabundo> I just don't get why ppl don't use daily images!!!
<BUGabundo>  !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<scizzo-> BUGabundo: ooo...ok...sorry
<BUGabundo> no need to be sorry
<BUGabundo> just letting ppl know
<BUGabundo> and its on /topic too
<BUGabundo> users should RTFM or release notes before upgrading!
<BUGabundo> saves them a lot of trouble!
<BUGabundo> nice. now synaptic is segfaulting
<BUGabundo> any body else experiencing this ?
<ikonia> BUGabundo: someone was yesterday
<BUGabundo> I'm right now
<BUGabundo> apport fired
<BUGabundo> trying to upload to LP
<BUGabundo> but apport is crashing too
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> how do I report a bug on the bug reporter tool
<BUGabundo> eheheheheeheheh
<BUGabundo> let me try the cli version to upload the existing crash
<charlie-tca> BUGabundo: just don't let it go to the mailing list, please
<BUGabundo> eeheheheeheh
<BUGabundo> I won't ! wasn't that bugbuddy?
<BUGabundo> not apport
<BUGabundo> apport ALWAYS filed them on LP, for me at least charlie-tca
<BUGabundo> The collected information can be sent to the developers to improve the
<BUGabundo> application. This might take a few minutes.
<BUGabundo> ...Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<BUGabundo> ok I can't! big FAIL
<charlie-tca> I think so. They say it is fixed, again, but I saw another report today
<BUGabundo> can I just upload the crash log to LP?
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: maybe old bugbuddy version
<BUGabundo> it was only fixed on ibex or jaunty
<charlie-tca> yes, if it is in /var/log/crash
<BUGabundo> so any older versions may not be fixed
<BUGabundo> yes they are in there
<charlie-tca> BUGabundo: I watched the bug report, supposed to be fixed in hardy and gutsy too
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: ikonia: one bug per each or synaptic + apport into one?
<BUGabundo> haven't touched an hardy machine in a while!
<scizzo-> I really have bad memories from upgrading libc6 since the Debian days
<charlie-tca> I run all of them
<charlie-tca> I think two reports, synaptic and apport
<BUGabundo> really?
<BUGabundo> I think the reason is the sub system
<BUGabundo> dpkg
<BUGabundo> but if you say so....
<BUGabundo> anyone else wanna to pitch in?
<ryanpg> hi - is GEM included (and functional for intel owners) in the current kernel?
<BUGabundo> ok this is much more serious charlie-tca
<BUGabundo> can't even run apt-cache
<charlie-tca> What you mean
<BUGabundo> AFAIK my system is now BROKEN
<BUGabundo> $ apt-cache show synaptic
<charlie-tca> Bad...
<BUGabundo> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<BUGabundo> EVERYONE! check your update queue and DON'T install anything
<charlie-tca> I lost synaptic this week, had to use apt-get install to get it back
 * BUGabundo checks apt-logs
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: I can't even run apt-cache
<BUGabundo> don't see how to fix this now
 * scizzo- has the latest from the source.....he believes
<BUGabundo> I got an update on etckeeper
<BUGabundo> might be related
<BUGabundo> can't see anything else in there that would affect apt sub system
<charlie-tca> I don't see anything except libc6 and libc6-dev that might do it
<charlie-tca> I ran the updates in a virtualbox machine, and it worked for me
<BUGabundo> :\\\
 * BUGabundo is afraid of a reboot
<charlie-tca> can't say I blame BUGabundo, either
<charlie-tca> guess I will wait to run updates
<BUGabundo> havent reboot it since yesterday
<BUGabundo> using hibernate
<BUGabundo> its working like a charm now
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: but I can't EVEN run updates now
<BUGabundo> :(
<ryanpg> or does anyone know what the GEM module is called?
<charlie-tca> might need that reboot?
<BUGabundo> strange
<BUGabundo> apt-get update is now running
<charlie-tca> but it might make it worse, too
<BUGabundo> WTF
<charlie-tca> patience, maybe?
<BUGabundo> or worse
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/synaptic/+bug/329471
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Ubuntu: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/329471/+text)
<BUGabundo> wasn't Friday 13 YESTERDAY?
<Q-FUNK> is anyone here in team network-manager?
<Q-FUNK> I'm trying to track down the cause of bug #326571
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 326571 in network-manager "default route missing since Jaunty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/326571
<BUGabundo> Q-FUNK: ask on #ubuntu-mozillateam. ping asac
<Q-FUNK> BUGabundo: ok. thanks!
<Cruster> anyone using network manager plasmoid can tell me if in "manage connections" there is available option "system connection" ?
<BUGabundo> Cruster: ask on #kubuntu
<BUGabundo> os #plasma
<Cruster> i'm using jaunty
<BUGabundo>  #plasma then
<BUGabundo> eehe
<Cruster> it's more a problem of networkmanager i think...
<BUGabundo> Cruster: follow my advice to Q-FUNK then. ping asac
<Cruster> BUGabundo: ok ty (what's ping asac?
<Q-FUNK> Cruster: /whois asac
<BUGabundo> eeheh
<BUGabundo> asac is a canonical dev
<BUGabundo> who manages part of ubuntu mozilla team work and NM
<Turl> hi
<Turl> do you know whether the intel low performance will be fixed soon?
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: everything seem to be working now
<BUGabundo> quirck??
<charlie-tca> Did you reboot
<BUGabundo> nope
<charlie-tca> Or was something just being slow to update?
<BUGabundo> not sure
<charlie-tca> So, do I update?
<BUGabundo> maybe a "too many open files!" barrier
<BUGabundo> getting many of those with jaunty kernels
<BUGabundo> when ever I have transmition running
<charlie-tca> could be...
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: I'm running a few pending updates
<BUGabundo> and then I'll try synaptic again
<charlie-tca> even after that? glutton for punishment, huh
<skyjumper> anyone else seeing a few seconds of lag when apps start playing audio via pulseaudio?
<BUGabundo> FYI it seems that kmail delete bug is now fixed. haven't had a crash in 2 days.
<BUGabundo> skyjumper: it fails to use PA and fallsback to ALSA
<BUGabundo> I thinks that is what you are experiencing
<BUGabundo> you may want to try PA 9.15  from luke's PPA
<skyjumper> ah ok
<BUGabundo> and them report back on LP
<BUGabundo> have you filed that bug yet?
<BUGabundo> brb... kiling PA, so pidgin will crash
<charlie-tca> BUGabundo: did the updates, did not reproduce the crash you had
<BUGabundo> nice.. now that I was expecting pidgin to crash, it did not! LOL just my luck
<BUGabundo> tanks charlie-tca
<BUGabundo> AIS: quirck
<BUGabundo> if I get sleepless I'll take a look at logs
<napsy_> Hello. If I install jaunty and select ext4 for my / partition, will the system boot?
<Turl> I'm using ext4 in my /, no problems so far
<BUGabundo> napsy_: YES
<napsy_> ok I though there could be problems with grub
<BUGabundo> there WERE
<BUGabundo> but patchs from GRUB2 were backported
<napsy_> ok
<Turl> btw, why doesn't jaunty bring grub2?
<Turl> feature freeze will come soon :S
<Q-FUNK> what's the recommended way to dist-upgrade to jaunty for a test?
<charlie-tca> Q-FUNK: see the release notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/alpha4
<Q-FUNK> ok, thanks
<Q-FUNK> ah yes, -d
<Q-FUNK> here I was using --dist-upgrade
<Q-FUNK> heh
<Klanticus> hi ppl... may anyone tell me what packages are required in order to create a basic kde4 application?
<CosmiChaos> i activate 180.29 but cannot get direct rendering enabled, can someone please help me out?
<hggdh> Klanticus_, an easy way is to select a KDE4 package similar to what you want to do and run 'sudo apt-get build-dep <package>'
<ronny|laptop> hi
<ronny|laptop> my ssh just broke after an update
<ronny|laptop> "buffer_get_ret: trying to get more bytes 4 than in buffer 0" "buffer_get_int: buffer error" is what i get from ssh :(
<ronny|laptop> any idea how to solve?
<IntuitiveNipple> someone else reported that a few days ago, I seem to recall
<IntuitiveNipple> Try adding the "-v -v" to ssh to see what is going on
<ronny|laptop> hmm - i cant make sense out of it - http://paste.pocoo.org/show/104034/
<dtchen> ronny|laptop: a distribution upgrade from intrepid? have you rebooted?
<ronny|laptop> dtchen: yeah
<ronny|laptop> to both
<ronny|laptop> dtchen: any idea?
<ronny|laptop> dtchen: appearantly it works when not being my user
<ronny|laptop> dtchen: may it be rellated to trying seahorse?
<ronny|laptop> (i installed it and created a pgp key)
<ronny> it seems it doesnt like to work with some kinds of keys correctly
<ronny> after cleaning up all leftover keys it worked
<hype_> hi there
<hype_> anyone still has compiz broken using nvidia driver?
<andersk> Works for me.  What problem are you seeing?
<hype_> andersk , compiz segfault
<hype_> here is what i get, the seg fault appears after a few seconds, what ever i do http://rafb.net/p/XhqOPc86.html
<BUGabundo> guys how do I share my 3G card, from this laptop, with another PC via LAN?
<BUGabundo> I set ips on both and gateways
<BUGabundo> but this laptop uses the wrong card as default route
<hggdh> ?
<BUGabundo> hggdh: didn't you get it?
<hggdh> BUGabundo, not sure. I guess you mean you have two interfaces actives, and the default one is the wired
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> that's it
<hggdh> if this is correct... this is an issue I have had for quite a while, caused by network-manager
<BUGabundo> the other is 3G usb card
<BUGabundo> but I can't even see it with ifconfig
<BUGabundo> tried to use network-config
<hggdh> it probably (I do not know, I do not have a 3G) comes into play as  a PPP connection
<BUGabundo> but it doesn't seem to manage NM
<BUGabundo> yep... I just saw it
<BUGabundo> as PPP
<BUGabundo> I think it went down the 1st time I unpluged eth0
<hggdh> and n-m has a limitation... it cannot deal with different routes nicely
<BUGabundo> bah
<BUGabundo> bug for it?
<hggdh> there was one -- let me see if I can find it
<hggdh> this is not unique to PPP and wired, but to any two active connections. n-m will set a default route for one (usually wired), and no routes for the other
<BUGabundo> sure
<BUGabundo> yep that's what is happening
<hggdh> I personally am not sure how to automagically deal with it; we would have to add a bit of knowledge to n-m interface setup, so that we can specify which subnets are reachable on each active connection
<BUGabundo> can I do it manually
<BUGabundo> ?
<BUGabundo> via cli?
<BUGabundo> I still need to NM to connect me to 3G
<hggdh> well, you do not really need it, but it makes life easier on a roaming laptop
<hggdh> so
<BUGabundo> I just need to set a default route
<hggdh> manually, you have to set a route to your LAN via wired, and reset the default (0.0.0.0) to the 3G
<BUGabundo> and a default card
<BUGabundo> okay
<BUGabundo> I can do that
<hggdh> :-) I do not doubt it
<BUGabundo> and DNS?
<BUGabundo> blank too?
<hggdh> now things get a bit more interesting
<BUGabundo> shoot
<hggdh> you need the external DNS for external access; if your LAN is more than a few machines, you might also need a DNS for internal access
<hggdh> if the LAN is small, with fixed IPs, just add the entries to /etc/hosts
<BUGabundo> I was using OpenDNS
<BUGabundo> it works on windows
<hggdh> yes, good for external
<hggdh> but it will not resolve restricted IPs (10/8, etc, etc)
 * hggdh also uses OpenDNS
<BUGabundo> no need
<BUGabundo> I just want the other laptop with xubuntu to reach PPA to upgrade NM
<BUGabundo> so it can use 3G
<hggdh> let's say your LAN is at 192.168.100.0/24 -- set an explicit route to it on the wired
<BUGabundo> one this laptop?
<hggdh> and set a new default on the 3G
<BUGabundo> or the second?
<hggdh> on the laptop that has the 3G
<BUGabundo> ok
<hggdh> and you will have to configure it for forwarding.
<hggdh> probably shorewall will help you on setting that
<hggdh> (or something in the same vein(
<BUGabundo> don't have it her
<hggdh> the point is your 3G laptop will now act as a router to your internal LAN
<BUGabundo> *here
<BUGabundo> yes
<BUGabundo> already did that yesterday
<hggdh> I did it for my firewall system, but I never worried about the laptop
<ryanpg> hi all... anyone know if the jaunty kernel has GEM available?
<BUGabundo> but for a winXP machine
<hggdh> the idea is the same, BUGabundo, I am just not sure on Windows XP
<BUGabundo> eeheh
<BUGabundo> too many years using and proving help on prop systems
<hggdh> LOL
<BUGabundo> this is the first time doing it with NM
<BUGabundo> but it failed
 * hggdh is a MCSE, but is ashamed of that
<BUGabundo> guess due to the bug you mentioned
<hggdh> NM will *not* deal with it
<hggdh> not right now
<BUGabundo> syre
<BUGabundo> okat
<BUGabundo> routes set on eth0
<BUGabundo> and DNS
<BUGabundo> did not change 3G
<BUGabundo> now to set the other laptop
<BUGabundo> shall it use this pc IP as gateway?
<BUGabundo> or ISP gateway?
<maco> BUGabundo: your lappy, i believe
<maco> though i only ever set up routing manually once, a year ago, for a class
<BUGabundo> humm okay.. yesterday I set the second to IPSs and it worked
<BUGabundo> so testing
<hggdh> maco, this is only an issue when you are using two different interfaces at the same time
<hggdh> and then it breaks horribly
<maco> hggdh: i took a sysadmin class where we had to set up 3 VMs such that 2 of them talked to each other through the 3rd (which acted as the router)
<maco> hggdh: i think thats the setup he's looking for, so im using what i remmeber of that as a refrence
<hggdh> yes, that's the scenario. Quite unusual for laptop users, but still there
<hggdh> his is simpler -- just two interfaces. Look at it as an "external" and an "internal" subnets
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> took me 30 sec to get it up
<BUGabundo> winxp share and manual IPs and gateways/DNS
<dtchen> i've already described the procedure on identi.ca anyhow.
<BUGabundo> the same setup failed using ubu->xub
<BUGabundo> I guess I failed to enable NAT or something
<dtchen> you _must_ enable IPv4 forwarding, and you _should_ use iptables to configure NAT
<BUGabundo> gonna plug the eth cable
<BUGabundo> lets see if I loose 3g connection
<BUGabundo> brb
<dtchen> seriously, this is the precise procedure we use to tether on the T-Mobile G1
<BUGabundo> still here???!
<dtchen> yes
<BUGabundo> great
<BUGabundo> Kernel IP routing table
<BUGabundo> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
<BUGabundo> 10.64.64.64     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 ppp0
<BUGabundo> 192.168.5.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     1      0        0 eth0
<BUGabundo> 0.0.0.0         10.64.64.64     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 ppp0
<BUGabundo> ok the other laptop can ping this
<hggdh> the eth0 route should route only connections to 192.168.5.0/24
<BUGabundo> but not google
<BUGabundo> humm
<hggdh> and your system must act as a gateway
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> changing that
<BUGabundo> how do I set it to be a gw?
<hggdh> heh. trying to remember... I usually leave it to shorewall
<dtchen> use eth0's ip as the gateway on the LAN-side PCs
<dtchen> echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<dtchen> then configure your iptables rules
<hggdh> yes
<bobesponja> hey
<hggdh> thanks dtchen
<bobesponja> is there a workaround to slow xorg with an intel card in jaunty?
<RAOF> You can try AccelMethod UXA; some people have found it much faster.
<bobesponja> thanks
<RAOF> On the other hand, some people find that it makes X not work at all, breaks suspend, or causes rendering glitches.
<RAOF> YMMV.
<maco> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/UxaTesting
<maco> see that page for a list of what UXA does on different hardware
<maco> the X-crashes-on-resume thing occurs if you use Compiz
<maco> or if you use compositing in KWin
<maco> if you disable compositing before suspend, it's fine
<BUGabundo> back
<BUGabundo> pidgin crash with all this networks gambling
<BUGabundo> it doesn't like lossing connections
<bobesponja> I rm my xorg.conf a while back, is there a way to regenerate it again to add UXA in it? (I kept a copy but I guess it's a bit old now)
<maco> bobesponja: sudo dexconf -o /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bobesponja> thanks maco
<bobesponja> ok, coming back, wish me luck
<bobesponja> =)
<hggdh> BUGabundo, cá está: bug 277063
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 277063 in network-manager "Wired and wireless connection to the same router cause confusion" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/277063
<BUGabundo> obrigado hggdh
<BUGabundo> most of the online tutorials recommend to instal firestarter
<BUGabundo> I think that is a bit overkill
<BUGabundo> but I must be doing something wrong
<BUGabundo> or NM bug is blocking me from doing it
<hggdh> note that your issue has not been resolved (and I really do not see it being fixed for n-m): you machine would now be a gateway, and this is simply not a desktop type-of-use
<BUGabundo> hggdh: that's a diff bug
<BUGabundo> nasty bug,,, I get it by it a few times... but not what I'm describing here
<hggdh> yes, but the root cause was the same: two interfaces, routing
<BUGabundo> yes
<hggdh> if n-m manages it, then you get one single default route, no routes to subnets
<BUGabundo> and no way to select what interface should be default either
<hggdh> and... you also have to setup your IP tables... so installing a firewall would probably simplify your setup
<hggdh> AFAIK, n-m will always prefer the wired
<BUGabundo> bad NM
<BUGabundo> and asac is way...
<bobesponja> yay, kwin composite works again, thanks
<hggdh> heh. No, n-m is not bad, it is just something way out of the normal "desktop" usage
<BUGabundo> why can't it prefer wifi?
<BUGabundo> or 3G?
<BUGabundo> why no (easy) option?
<hggdh> let's say it could. You would still be unable to route to the wired
<hggdh> unless you hack your routing tables *after* n-m set them up
<hggdh> this would be a nice brainstorm idea for n-m
 * BUGabundo dislikes brainstorm
<BUGabundo> to much anarchy
<hggdh> notice that we could ask for n-m to allow subnet marking; then your laptop would be able to send out (and receive) correctly. BUT... no forwarding, no IP tables yet
<BUGabundo> maybe for nm .8 ?
<BUGabundo> ok instaling fire starter
<hggdh> wait...
<BUGabundo> fastest way
<hggdh> n-m now *does* allow for address entries in the configuration
<hggdh> and routing :-)
<BUGabundo> yes
<BUGabundo> and I set them
<BUGabundo> FAIL
<BUGabundo> humm I need to find network-config upstream
<hggdh> after you set them up, can you (from the 3G laptop) contact the other laptop?
<BUGabundo> and see if there is a beter version
<BUGabundo> and rush it in before feacture freeze
<BUGabundo> yes
<BUGabundo> I can ping both ways
<BUGabundo> but will lose 3G connection
<BUGabundo> that's why I said I may have a bad setup
<BUGabundo> hggdh: can you conect to my vino server?
<BUGabundo> and see the setup with me?
<Q-FUNK> is the issue with oversized gtk2 fonts known?  any workaround?
<maco> Q-FUNK: eh? i think you just have to change your DPI...
<Q-FUNK> maco: haven't touched anything since dist-upgrading to jaunty.
<RAOF> Q-FUNK: Check xdpyinfo.  If this gives your correct DPI, then set your font sizes to what you want.
<RAOF> Q-FUNK: If it doesn't give your correct DPI, you'll want to file a bug, probably against your video driver.  There's a bunch of stuff you'll want to attach.
<Q-FUNK> seems to be 125x125dpi, for some reason
<RAOF> Q-FUNK: GNOME now uses your actual DPI by default, rather than forcing 96DPI everywhere.  If your screen has a DPI higher than 96, this will result in your fonts getting bigger (to the size they should always have been).
<Q-FUNK> used to utilize 96x96dpi, IIRC
<Q-FUNK> ah!
<Q-FUNK> so the font size used to be incorrect until now?
<RAOF> Yes.  9pt fonts should be the same size on your screen as on a print-out.  Setting the DPI correctly makes this happen.
<Q-FUNK> interesting change.  where is the dpi configured?
<Q-FUNK> ah. nvm.  found it
<Q-FUNK> under extra prefs
<Q-FUNK> that was just such a weird effect
<Q-FUNK> thanks for the help :)
<BUGabundo> back
<BUGabundo> still no luck
<maxb> Hmm, nice, Alt+SysRq+K on vt1 panics the kernel
<hggdh> cool
<hggdh> will not try, if you do not mind
<maxb> :-)
<BUGabundo1> :(((((( not even firestarter helped
<BUGabundo1> hggdh: humm and if I just share over wifi?
<BUGabundo1> that way NM will not prefer wired
<hggdh> it might work
<BUGabundo1> let me see
#ubuntu+1 2009-02-15
<BUGabundo1> just to be sure : what gw do I see on the wifi card?
<hggdh> the gw should be your local IP on the wifi
<BUGabundo1> on both sides, correct?
<hggdh> yes
<BUGabundo1> not my day
<BUGabundo1> 2nd laptop just kernel froze
<BUGabundo1> HARD reboot
<hggdh> yeeee! These are indeed interesting times ;-)
<BUGabundo> bah
<BUGabundo> NM also prefers wifi to 3G
<BUGabundo> reading up man route
<BUGabundo> to set a diff default route
<Turl> can you help me debug why doesn't the screen lock on lid close?
<BUGabundo> not tonigh
<Turl> :(
<BUGabundo> too tired and with an headhacke
<Turl> anyone else?
<BUGabundo> I set mine to not lock any way
<BUGabundo> what does your gconf-editor keys for gnome-power-manager say?
<Turl> in which part of the gnome-power-manager keys? it has loads of subkeys :p
 * BUGabundo didn't I say I was tired?
 * BUGabundo makes an effor and looks up
<Turl> yeah you did
<BUGabundo> apps/gnome-power-manager/lock
<BUGabundo> but it seems this is done by screen saver
<Turl> odd, if I set it up to suspend, it works beautifully
<BUGabundo> /apps/gnome-screensaver/lock_enabled
<Turl> I enabled "lock screen when screensaver is on" but nothing
<Turl> just checked that key, it's on :S
<maco> Turl: gnome hasnt offered to lock screen on lid close since feisty. i guess it was too many options confusing user
<maco> kde still has it
<Turl> maco: I used to have it enabled on Intrepid :/
<Turl> and it worked
<Turl> you just need to set up the "blacken screen" action on gnome-power-manager and then setup the screensaver to lock screen
<Turl> but it doesn't seem to work in jaunty
<maco> Turl: oh. it used to just plain have "on lid close: lock screen"
<maco> if you enable the screensaver manually, then what happens?
<Turl> how can you enable it manually? :p
<Turl> I have set it up to activate in 1 min, lets see what happens
<maco> ok
<maco> you can right click the battery too i think...or maybe its the lock screen applet that has right-click -> enable screensaver
<Turl> well, it appeared and well, locked the screen
<maco> hm ok
<maco> is thre a "screensaver" option for lid close?
<Turl> sec, I think I know what's going on
<Turl> no, it wasn't what I thought
<BUGabundo> (12:44:25 AM) asac: BUGabundo: cant you set metric manually in connection editor?
<RichW> I need to know if python 2.6 will make it to jaunty final?
<RichW> I am a open source software developer.
<BUGabundo> I don't think so RichW
<BUGabundo> it aint even on universe
<RichW> nice to see they put in python 3 though... good for developing software for ubuntu +2
<BUGabundo> yes p3 is in
<RichW> i dont see why they dont just keep 2.5 as default and then have 2.6 launch with the usual python2.6 command
<RichW> if they want to play safe for now.
<RichW> if they can manage 3 why not 2.6?
<BUGabundo> you have to ask to who ever mantains it
<BUGabundo> I don't have a clear reply
<BUGabundo> I think there was some talk about it on ubuntu-devel-discuss ML
<Turl> wii :D I made lock on lid close work :p
<Turl> I had to enable "use_screensaver_settings"
<Turl> and then it worked :D
<BUGabundo> Turl: can you right about in on the wiki ?
<BUGabundo> so future users find it ?
<maco> s/right/write/
<BUGabundo> thanks maco
<BUGabundo> I should be in bed... I'm getting sicker by the minute
<maco> so go to bed!
<Turl> where should I write it maco?
<maco> um....i dont know
<maco> looking for a good page...
<Turl> how was that syntax to do gconf editing fron the term?
<maco> er i guess just make a page for it
<maco> there's no page about screen lock right now
<Turl> is there any section or something? I find the ubuntu wiki quite different :/
<dtchen> gconftool-2 -s -t datatype /path val
<BUGabundo> as I was saying before twitter plugin kill pidgin: I have this terrible headache! I usually don't suffer from this, so its quite annoying
<dtchen> man gconftool-2
<hggdh> welcome to migrane country...
<maco> dtchen: when i wave my hand in front of your face, it means i want to talk to you
<dtchen> maco: wait in line.
<maco> dtchen: 1) i think this place is closing soon 2) dont you get hungry?
<dtchen> maco: 1) not for another 44 minutes, 2) not currently
<yesyes> is anyone having issues with firefox in jaunty? when i lauch firefox from the command line nothing happens, not even an error message and nothing appears in top/ps.
<yesyes> the same thing happens when i run the file directly from /usr/share/firefox
<maco> which firefox
<maco> er
<maco> run "which firefox"
<yesyes> 3.0.6
<maco> not a valid answer
<yesyes> /usr/bin/firefox
<maco> there we go
<maco> ls -l /usr/bin/firefox
<dtchen> make sure you don't have stale processes
<maco> dtchen: firefox nowadays opens a new window in the original proc, doesnt it?
<yesyes> that points to /usr/bin/firefox-3.0 which points to ../lib/firefox-3.0.6/firefox.sh
<maco> ok and if you run *that*?
<maco> maybe with -debug or whatever they offer?
<maco> -safe-mode?
<yesyes> one second i'm having issues with my wm...
<yesyes> firefox.sh hangs...
<maco> huh. you're right. even with -safe-mode
<yesyes> weird
<yesyes> i'm having to use epiphany now :/
<bluefoxicy> if I upgrade what should break
<yesyes> firefox apparently hah.
<maco> bluefoxicy: random?
<bluefoxicy> heh
<bluefoxicy> 8.10 is buggy as shit anyway
<bluefoxicy> 9.04 can't be that bad.
<yesyes> i was having no problems with it until today
<IdleOne> bluefoxicy, how can a "stable" release be buggy mean that the following Alpha is better?
<bluefoxicy> IdleOne:  when the "Stable" release actively fails to recognize random hardware and breaks i.e. my iPod trying (failing) to properly encode MP3s, it's obvious somebody released an "Alpha" and forgot to actually fix the broken crap
<bluefoxicy> this was a very sloppy release
<yesyes> where are the 'valid language files'? opera is asking for one.
<yesyes> nevermind; working now.
<skyjumper> anyone able to use the android adb debugger in jaunty?
<ali1234> skyjumper: with a real phone or the emulator?
<skyjumper> real phone, but i got it working
<ali1234> cool
<skyjumper> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/316215
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 316215 in hal "rule to enable use of android's adb" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<unixdawg> wow jaunty works great on a p3 600 384 megs of ram
<unixdawg> so has koffice been fixed so it does not deinstall kde4.2
<unixdawg> last time I tried to install it i screwed up kde 4.2
<DanaG> http://xkcd.com/543/
<DanaG> Anything new with the jackalope today?
<MrGoodkat_> how do i add all servers to jaunty mid?
<MrGoodkat_> i just got the mainserver, but that one is pretty slow over here, usually i use the server for taiwan or china, but i cant choose them in jaunty
<cwillu> oooo, uswsusp builds s2ram again
<Tekno> btw
<Tekno> is it possible to use uswsusp without initrd?
<Tekno> somehow
<cwillu> no idea, sorry
<cwillu> why don't you have one though?  I always used them even when I built my own kernels (I've since recovered from that disorder :p)
<Tekno> decreases boot time
<Tekno> at least second lol :D
<Tekno> I want under 20s ;)
<DanaG> random: http://www.notebookreview.com/default.asp?newsID=4818&review=hp+mini+1000+mi
<cwillu> Tekno, probably would have more luck switching the rc files over to native upstart
<cwillu> Tekno, if you happen to be interested, I'm all for testing that :)
<cwillu> Tekno, of course, s2both eliminates most of the remaining benefits to a quick bootup :p
<DanaG> Good to see OEMs getting into Linux.
<Tekno> cwillu: yea, but with slow hdd takes ages to shutdown with s2both/s2p
<cwillu> Tekno, you're not supposed to care :p
<Tekno> 2GB ram and SSD with 8MB/s writing speed
<cwillu> ah, heh
<cwillu> Tekno, although an aggressive pre-swap might mitigate that delay at the cost of most of the life of the ssd :p
<chu_> hey, what is the general experience with SuSE here?
<chu_> whoops
<maco> haha
<cwillu> E: core-utils.c: Home directory /root not ours
<cwillu> output of /usr/lib/pm-utils/01PulseAudio
<cwillu> and hence inhibiting
<cwillu> but I don't see how it could work anywhere
<maco> er...
<cwillu> suspend from gpm is failing due to pulseaudio inhibiting it
<maco> in jaunty right?
<cwillu> yes
<cwillu> maco, what parameters to sudo is your /usr/lib/pm-utils/01PulseAudio using?
<maco> cwillu: dtchen is looking at the source code right now
<maco> cwillu: pastebin output of: ls -l ~/.pulse*
<DanaG> For me, PA dies every single time I resume from suspend.  Grr.
<cwillu> maco, http://pastebin.com/f35fc1c90
<cwillu> maco, if what I saw was actually what's in the package and not some modification I forgot about, it needs an -H
<maco> cwillu: needs an -H?
<cwillu> maco, sudo doesn't change $home, so pactl wouldn't be operating on the correct user
<maco> cwillu: ok do it again -ld
<cwillu> at least, in my case :p
<maco> cwillu: he's trying to see ~/.pulse
<maco> cwillu: woah i dont know what you're saying. what uses -H?
<cwillu> maco, sorry, see the existence of it, or the contents?
<cwillu> maco, that pastebin includes .pulse
<maco> cwillu: the permissions on it
<maco> cwillu: the permissions for .pulse arent there, just its contents' permissions
<cwillu> oh, sorry :p
<maco> cwillu: meh, he's the one that told me to tell you the wrong flag :P
<cwillu> drwx------ 2 cwillu cwillu 4096 2009-02-14 23:21 .pulse/
<cwillu> looks right to me
<maco> you've puzzled him
<cwillu> maco, the sudo lines in /usr/lib/pm-utils/01PulseAudio need to use -H to set the home directory, or they'll just read /root as cwillu (in my case), rather than /home/cwillu/...
<cwillu> sudo doesn't change the home dir by default
<maco> oh...
<cwillu> and again, I don't know that this wasn't a previous screwup on my part causing me to have the wrong line in there in the first place :p
<maco> are there multiple PA users logged in simultaneously?
<cwillu> nope
<maco> he says that'll only make a difference if multiple PA users are logged int
<maco> *in
<maco> he does agree that the -H should probably be there though
<cwillu> maco, smack him for me :p
<maco> my arms aren't 10 feet long, sorry
<cwillu> it'll make a difference, it's trying to read /root as cwillu
<cwillu> maco, that's why I keep a stick around :p
 * cwillu smacks dtchen with a stick
<cwillu> maco, tell him to _su_ to root, and then sudo -u <user> pactl
<cwillu> that'll demonstrate what happens in the hook
<maco> you mis-typed that path, right? should have a sleep.d in there? really confusing me when i try to look at the file and what you said is non-existent :P
<cwillu> sudo -u root sudo -u <user> pactl... won't demo it, as the first sudo doesn't change the homedir away in the first place
<cwillu> maco, ah, yes, sorry
<cwillu> joys of typing from a stable workstation :p
<maco> ah
<cwillu> for my next trick:  /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/95hdparm-apm resume suspend: /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/95hdparm-apm: line 26: get_power_status: command not found
<cwillu> and I know I didn't muck with that one :p
<DanaG> wait, is pm-utils doing something with PulseAudio?
<cwillu> DanaG, of course :p
<maco> cwillu: he says theoretically the -H should only matter with multiple users, but you must be hitting a race condition. if it wasnt a race condition, we'd all hit it
<cwillu> DanaG, check /var/log/pm-suspend.log
<cwillu> maco, he's wrong, frankly :p
<cwillu> afaik
<DanaG> Lately, my system has failed to even try to suspend.
<cwillu> unless pactl is inventing its own home dir string
<DanaG> I hit sleep, and the screen locks... and that's it.
<maco> cwillu: i think its something to do with the loops...
<maco> oh brb. im going to try to induce a kernel panic now.
<DanaG> Yet, sudo /etc/acpi/sleep.sh --force works fine.
<cwillu> maco, ask him if pactl should _ever_ work with $home set to somebody elses homedir
<DanaG> I am using the PA 0.9.15, though.
<cwillu> maco, i.e., how is pactl supposed to find /home/cwillu/.pulse if the homedir is /root, as it will always be with an unadorned sudo -u?
<ltsmooth42> i remember i used to be able to press alt-f2 to bring up a run window.  was this removed or was the key replaced?  i'm referring to gnome
<cwillu> ltsmooth42, doesn't work here anymore either
<cwillu> shortcut is still set correctly
<cwillu> DanaG, can you pastebin /var/log/pm-suspend.log?
<DanaG> Not in Linux right now, but I'll give it a try tomorrow.
<maco> cwillu: only a couple people have hit this bug. it actually was in hardy
<ltsmooth42> maco: it worked for me in hardy
<ltsmooth42> i lvoe the run dialog
<cwillu> maco, okay?  it's still wrong :p
<maco> ltsmooth42: yeah me too
<maco> cwillu: right, but depending on the race you may/may not hitit
<cwillu> maco, uh?
<cwillu> maco, which, pactl not finding my home dir?
<maco> yeah
<cwillu> maco, why is pactl doing anything beyond reading $home?
<maco> cwillu: can be multiple instances of pulse running if multiple users use it
<maco> so it tries to go through a list and kill it for all of them
<cwillu> maco, yes, but _that_ list is right
<ltsmooth42> but other than the missing run dialog i've been using 9.04 rather than 8.04
<cwillu> it's returning cwillu
<cwillu> maco, but sudo -u cwillu won't change $home, ever
<maco> so for multiple users, hitting that bug should be *very* easy. for only one, it'd be uncommon, but possible
<cwillu> su sudo -u cwillu will always have home set to /root, for instance
<cwillu> maco, I only have one user logged in
<maco> *shrug* there's some suid stuff happening in there too though. if you look at core-util.c you see that
<dtchen> cwillu: it's libpulse0 via src/pulsecore/core-util.c, and it's a race between what getuid() returns and what sudo tells it
<maco> yay youre here to explain what i cannot
<cwillu> yay :)
<dtchen> i've already fixed it in bzr
<maco> cwillu: thats a hint to go test his branch
<maco> and giv efeedback, of course
<cwillu> I'm sorry :p
<cwillu> dtchen, is there any reason why it should be reading anything but the ~/.pulse?
<cwillu> beyond a system daemon
<dtchen> cwillu: yes, the state needs to be stored
<dtchen> (unless your question is cleverly asking something else)
<cwillu> dtchen, why should ever try to read /root/.pulse if I'm not running as root?
<cwillu> is what I'm asking :)
<dtchen> it shouldn't
<cwillu> it will, every time
<cwillu> unless sudo -H is used
<cwillu> you follow what I'm saying?
<dtchen> no, it depends what $HOME is when sudo is invoked
<cwillu> which will be /root
<cwillu> in those hooks
<dtchen> it didn't crop up in SRU testing
<cwillu> dtchen, the pm-utils hooks will be run as root, $home won't be set to the user
<dtchen> cwillu: i'm not contesting that
<cwillu> so, when you sudo -u cwillu _in_ one of those hooks, it'll be reading /root/.pulse, right?
<cwillu> (which it does)
<cwillu> (on my systems at least)
<dtchen> it doesn't here.
<cwillu> how could it not?
<dtchen> I don't even have /root/.pulse*
<cwillu> trace it, I bet it's trying to read /root/.pulse, failing, and then falling back on whatever mechanism
<pwnguin> anyone feel like playing a game (in the name of bug hunting)?
<dtchen> perhaps, but i don't have the resources to do so ATM; there are a billion other bugs i need to fix
<cwillu> dtchen, just put a -H in the sudo line, and I'll huggle you forever
<cwillu> or I'll promise to stop huggling, if you would prefer
<dtchen> 02:43 < dtchen> i've already fixed it in bzr
<maco_> figures. i hibernate to induce a kernel panic so i can take a picture of it, but it's gone in -7-generic. then, while i'm running just fine, it panics as soon as i move the mouse.
<pwnguin> bug #261189
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261189 in rrootage "rrootage crashed with SIGSEGV in __libc_start_main()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/261189
<pwnguin> it's probably closed but i dont have 3d to test with in jaunty =/
 * DanaG is glad to have serial-over-LAN.
 * DanaG has one major gripe about "radeon" over fglrx: it uses way too damn much power to not accelerate anything.
<DanaG> I'm talking 30 watts on battery.
<DanaG> fglrx+compiz == 19 watts for whole system....
<DanaG> ... radeon + metacity == 30 watts!
<DanaG> It's already aged my battery (that is, reduced actual max capacity!) by 10 minutes (judged in Windows).
<pwnguin> but they have documentation!
<DanaG> Yeah, I still don't regret ATI hardware...
<pwnguin> i mean, ati released docs and now their video cards only render rainbows and cure cancer
<DanaG> ... I just wish they'd implemented powerplay even bEFORE releasing 3D specs.
<DanaG> To me, not KILLING my battery (30 watts!) is worth more to me than having 3D acceleration.
<DanaG> It's like redlining your engine... while coasting downhill... in neutral.
<SwedeMike> wow, I just checked powertop, pulseaudio is doing 600 wakeups per second total.
<pwnguin> seriously though, if someone can test rrootage gigawing 9a for segfaults, that'd be good
<pwnguin> SwedeMike: i always get rescheduling interrupts
<SwedeMike> when I ran 8.10, I used to total around 100-150 per second total for the whole system
<DanaG> I also have this other issue in Intrepid: can't use fglrx versions newer than 8.543.
<SwedeMike>   24.7% (320.9)        pulseaudio : common_timer_set (posix_timer_fn)
<SwedeMike>   24.4% (318.0)        pulseaudio : schedule_hrtimeout_range (hrtimer_wakeup)
<dtchen> SwedeMike: it'll get better in the next upload [at the expense of disabling glitch-free globally]
<maco_> SwedeMike: even in jaunty?
<SwedeMike>   17.0% (221.4)       <interrupt> : extra timer interrupt
<dtchen> maco_: yes, it's worse in jaunty
<SwedeMike> maco_: my figures pasted here is fram jaunty, 8.10 had 100-150 /s, jaunty does 800/s
<maco_> dtchen: when i made that complaint on hardy, you said new versions of pulse fix it...
<maco_> or was it my sound driver that was waking up in hardy?
<dtchen> maco_: glitch-free is way more expensive on BROKEN HDA codecs
<maco_> oh right
<dtchen> there are only a handful of GOOD HDA codecs
<maco_> SwedeMike: so what he's saying, is your hardware sucks
<maco_> he was saying this to me yesterday
<maco> cant type
<SwedeMike> maco_: mkay, but why did it get worse from 8.10 ?
<maco> SwedeMike: 9.04 has glitch-free PulseAudio
<maco> which is great when your hardware's not crappy
 * DanaG happens to have a good HDA codec, it seems.
<pwnguin> 5.5% ( 15.1)      <kernel IPI> : TLB shootdowns
<maco> when your hardware *is* crappy, the driver and pulseaudio start freaking out
<SwedeMike> oki, this is centrino2... so I guess a lot of people will be in trouble then
<pwnguin> 24.6% (180.5)      <kernel IPI> : Rescheduling interrupts
<DanaG> And at least fglrx doesn't make audio breakkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk up like that when closing the laptop lid, like nvidia did.
<maco> centrino means your wireless card and cpu
<maco> not your sound card
<SwedeMike> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<maco> yeah that doesnt mean anything either
<DanaG> It used to get stuck in a loop likikikikikikikikikikikikike this.
<maco> thats what a large portion of HDA say
<maco> lspci -nv | grep -A 1 0403
<maco> thatll tell you the specific HDA card you've got
<maco> but its really the codec that matters
<SwedeMike> :~$ lspci -nv | grep -A 1 0403
<SwedeMike> 00:1b.0 0403: 8086:293e (rev 03)
<SwedeMike> 	Subsystem: 17aa:20f2
<maco> which is somewhere in /proc that i cant type from memory
<SwedeMike> this is a thinkpad X200
<maco> basically all the junk that alsa-info.sh matters
<maco> and the way the sound chip is integrated into the motherboard can cause breakage too
<pwnguin> probably /proc/asound/Intel
<maco> dtchen: do i sound enough like you yet?
<SwedeMike> ~$ cat /proc/asound/Intel/codec#0  | grep -i codec
<SwedeMike> Codec: Conexant CX20561 (Hermosa)
<SwedeMike> this one?
<maco> uh huh
<dtchen> it's preferable to use awk '/^Vendor/ {print $3}' /proc/asound/card*/codec*
<SwedeMike> 0x14f15051
<maco> you like the digits better than the words?
<maco> well then again, i guess youve got those memorized
<pwnguin> anyone else notice a goofy font kerning?
<cwillu> pwnguin, screenshot?
<pwnguin> gimme a sec
<maco> in what? if firefox or OOo, they both do their own "special" things to fonts
<cwillu> I'm just rebooting, so I may see it in a sec
<pwnguin> anything with a v, in gnome
<pwnguin> and firefox
<maco> v?
<pwnguin> the letter
<cwillu> avythivg?
<pwnguin> except for fixed width (duh)
<cwillu> looks fine here
<cwillu> I'm not in fixed width here :p
<maco> all apps that have names that use the letter v have bad kerning? but apps like "nautilus" which lack a v are fine?
<pwnguin> http://people.cis.ksu.edu/~jld5445/av-kerning.png
<pwnguin> comprende?
<cwillu> interesting
<maco> oh
<maco> the title font is fine...it looks like the letters are just being mashed against each other
<pwnguin> ...
<cwillu> DVD is fine
<pwnguin> just lowercase v
<maco> well the title font is bold
<cwillu> Caravanacid is fine
<maco> so not-bold lowercase v's?
<cwillu> what font do you have it set to??
<cwillu> (one ?, typo)
<pwnguin> caravanacid is not fine in the playlist and window picker
<pwnguin> "Sans"
<pwnguin> i think capital J is also screwy
<pwnguin> maybe it's just something to do with nouveau and dpi
<ziroday> hmph why is apport not working
<DanaG> Heh, gotta' love what Asus puts in their DMI strings:
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/327267
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 327267 in linux "suspend support for P1AH2 and M2N8L" [Medium,Fix released]
<DanaG>  Manufacturer: "System manufacturer"     Product Name: "System Product Name"     Version: "System Version"   Serial Number: "System Serial Number"
<DanaG> Yes, their serial number is, quote, "System Serial Number".
<Alexia_Death> Sombody failed to change manufacturers defaults
<DanaG> =P
<Alexia_Death> Anybody else have roblems with pulseaudio session not starting when they log into kde?
<asraniel> anybody knows how to change the current time in kubuntu? i get an error about the timeserver when changing the time in system settings
<Alexia_Death> asraniel: you need to correct the timezone?
<asraniel> Alexia_Death: hm, i'll test. but the error is a bug anyway. i should be able to set the time manualy, without needing a timeserver (which i can't)
<Alexia_Death> asraniel: you are right
<Alexia_Death> theres more than one bug
<Alexia_Death> if i set it to timeserver it still fails to contact it.
<gnomefreak> Alexia_Death: did you set PA to be used by default?
<Alexia_Death> gnomefreak: havent set it but It used to be. And it is my first option in audi pefs
<gnomefreak> Alexia_Death: kde doesnt use PA by default
<Alexia_Death> it used to at some point
<gnomefreak> try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio
<Alexia_Death> Ok thanks
<gnomefreak> np
 * gnomefreak gone again trying to finish this today
<Alexia_Death> Ive made phonon use pulseaudio because I have BT headset and pulseaudio seems to be the only way to sanely manage it
<Wicla> Are there any reasons why public keys get obsolete after each update?
<Wicla> Agent admitted failure to sign using the key. when trying to connect to a host with public key auth
<tretle> jaunty alpha 4's installer is crashing on the partitioning step, instead staying on the greyed out Keyboard setup stage. Is this a known issue with the live cd?
<skyjumper> is openoffice freezing on startup for anyone else on jaunty amd64?
<skyjumper> nevermind
<ikonia> ok
<Ienorand> If I have provided the information requested on a bug should I change status from incomplete to new, or should I leave that up to the triager?
<ikonia> Ienorand: I'd leave it for the guy it's assigned to
<ikonia> Ienorand: he'll be notified that you've applied an update
<Ienorand> ikonia: okies
<BUGabundo> is any one here able to run Guest Session WITHOUT compiz being on?
<miik> Feb 15 16:37:24 darkstar pulseaudio[5955]: module-alsa-sink.c: ALSA woke us up to write new data to the device, but there was actually nothing to write! Most likely this is an ALSA driver bug. Please report this issue to the ALSA developers. We were woken up with POLLOUT set -- however a subsequent snd_pcm_avail_update() returned 0.
<miik> Feb 15 16:38:32 darkstar pulseaudio[5955]: module-alsa-sink.c: ALSA woke us up to write new data to the device, but there was actually nothing to write! Most likely this is an ALSA driver bug. Please report this issue to the ALSA developers. We were woken up with POLLOUT set -- however a subsequent snd_pcm_avail_update() returned 0.
<miik> Feb 15 16:38:50 darkstar pulseaudio[5955]: module-alsa-sink.c: ALSA woke us up to write new data to the device, but there was actually nothing to write! Most likely this is an ALSA driver bug. Please report this issue to the ALSA developers. We were woken up with POLLOUT set -- however a subsequent snd_pcm_avail_update() returned 0.
<BUGabundo> miik: what app is doing that?
<miik> i dont know.. im listening to music in rhythmbox.. and i see this pulseaudio error messages in syslog
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> please report on LP
<miik> ok
<BUGabundo> use the alsa test script to collect extra details
<BUGabundo> and use apport to gather pa info
<BUGabundo> $ apport-cli -fp pulseaudio
<BUGabundo> also mark RB as part of the bug
<miik> what is RB ?
<BUGabundo> rhythmbox
<BUGabundo> miik: http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh
<BUGabundo> alsa script for data collention
<BUGabundo> bbl
<maxb> miik: you seem to have filed the bug twice
 * maxb marks as duplicate
<tretle>  Hey, seems something went horribly wrong during an installation, ubuntu has rewrote things it shouldnt have and now the hard drive in my laptop is unable to have the partitions removed or rewrote to. Does anyne know of a good disk scrubber on the live cd I can use?
<miik> maxb, yeah, i did
<miik> first normal, then i saw i could use apport, so i did that after
<Ienorand> Hello, anyone else here running Jaunty in vmware?
<Commie_Cary> dose ATI support 9.04 yet
<Fly-Man-> Morning :)
<BUGabundo> afternoon
<Fly-Man-> How can I get Jaunty latest kernel ?
<Fly-Man-> Installing Jaunty on VMware
<Fly-Man-> and now the Vmware tools needs some additional stuff that's not in the kernel I have now
<BUGabundo> what kernel do you have?
<BUGabundo> Linux blubug 2.6.28-7-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Mon Feb 9 15:42:34 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Fly-Man-> 2.6.28-3-server
<BUGabundo> update-manager -d does anything?
<fosco_> Fly-Man-: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<BUGabundo> or if no GUI do-release-upgrade
<fosco_> as always
<BUGabundo> fosco_: sure
<BUGabundo> or sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Fly-Man-> fosco_, BUGabundo, thanks :)
<Fly-Man-> That worked :)
<BUGabundo> plain upgrade WILL NOT upgrade kernel
<BUGabundo> you need dist-upgrade
<Fly-Man-> Yeah, so I noticed :)
<fosco_> development versions are not recommended for newbies
<Fly-Man-> fosco_, trust me ;)
<fosco_> make sure what you're doing
<Fly-Man-> No newbie here :p
<fosco_> ok
<Fly-Man-> but VmWare newbie
<Fly-Man-> and it asks for some stuff that for some reason aren't installed standard in this kernel
<Fly-Man-> ANy news on the release of Jaunty for public ?
<Fly-Man-> Still March ?
<BUGabundo> april
<BUGabundo> as always
<BUGabundo> why would it change?
<BUGabundo>  !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Fly-Man-> Linux testgrid 2.6.28-7-server #20-Ubuntu SMP Mon Feb 9 16:33:23 UTC 2009 i686
<Fly-Man-> And that's the one :)
<Fly-Man-> Thanks for the help :)
<IntuitiveNipple> Anyone else been seeing lock-ups requiring a power cycle after it has been left idle for several hours? I've just returned to the PC after 8 hours and within seconds of moving the mouse it 'froze' - initially responded to SyReq+K but VT7 didn't restart gdm as expected. Was able to SysReq+S to sync disks but then it wouldn't honour SysReq-O to turn off.
<IntuitiveNipple> This is the 2nd or third time I've seen it happen
<BUGabundo> IntuitiveNipple: GPM bug? ACPI? suspend/resume bug?
<IntuitiveNipple> no way to tell, so far.
<BUGabundo> do you have your PC to hibernate after 8h?
<IntuitiveNipple> no, it just sits idle on the desk.
<BUGabundo> try this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/SuspendResume
<BUGabundo> and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/SuspendResumeTesting
<IntuitiveNipple> BUGabundo: yes thanks, I know..... I'm on the ACPI kernel team  :)
<BUGabundo> BTW EVERYONE here, please test this and report on the wiki (and LP if it fails)
<IntuitiveNipple> I'm asking if anyone else is experiencing similar in case it is not just a local issue
<BUGabundo> ehheh
<BUGabundo> I did not know that
<BUGabundo> just trying to help
<IntuitiveNipple> Looking back through the logs, I have just found evidence of a gdm startup script error in .xsession-errors:
<IntuitiveNipple> 4096): [: 402: 4096: unexpected operator
<IntuitiveNipple> [: 402: 4096: unexpected operator
<BUGabundo> I've seen boards that try to "save" energy
<IntuitiveNipple> Looks like someone missed some spaces out of a test [ ... ] condition there
<BUGabundo> but then software doesn't know about that and FAIL
<ronny> IntuitiveNipple: nothing here, left for skying the whole day, worked fine when i got back
<IntuitiveNipple> BUGabundo: Yeah, and it could be related to the nvidia 180.29 driver since it has a bunch of other issues right now.
<ronny> hmm
<ronny> i got 4gb of ram sitting around, anyone aware of a service that pre-caches apps like firefox, OOO and others
<IntuitiveNipple> ronny: That's the thing, an issue like this, unless several people have it and you can determine a common scenario, there's no 'bug' as such that is defined enough to report :)
<IntuitiveNipple> I tend to think it is an Xorg issue just from the 'feel' of it when it occurs.
<IntuitiveNipple> I had it happen with the 'nv' driver too, I've just realised.
<IntuitiveNipple> sreadahead should be helping with that kind of thing
<BUGabundo> IntuitiveNipple: test table: recovery consolse: let it seat there all night
<BUGabundo> that would eliminate HW
<BUGabundo> or leave it running memtest
<ronny> IntuitiveNipple: sreadahead?
<BUGabundo> RightNow (TM) my laptop is doing a great job with hibernate and resume
<BUGabundo> works great
<BUGabundo> still I get a fail to poweroff one in 10
<BUGabundo>  !info sreadahead
<BUGabundo> !info sreadahead
<ubottu> Package sreadahead does not exist in jaunty
<IntuitiveNipple> http://code.google.com/p/sreadahead/
<ronny> IntuitiveNipple: i dont have a solid state disk
<BUGabundo> !info uswsusp
<ubottu> uswsusp (source: uswsusp): tools to use userspace software suspend provided by Linux. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-1.1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 154 kB, installed size 484 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 powerpc)
<IntuitiveNipple> Doesn't have to be SSD
<BUGabundo> any body here using uswsusp ?
<BUGabundo> I really like the timed count down
<IntuitiveNipple> nope
<ronny> IntuitiveNipple: and it requires a kernel patch in order to work only with ext3?
<BUGabundo> but many devs don't like it!
<Tekno> im using uswsusp
<siegie> BUGabundo: long time ago in gutsy, but at the moment default suspend is working fine for me
<IntuitiveNipple> ronny: We've work underway to include it
<ronny> IntuitiveNipple: anyway, i dont want to optimize boot itself, but application startup
<BUGabundo> I use it' cause it used to help fix hibernate
<BUGabundo> I'll have to try standard hibernate again
<BUGabundo> but I'll miss the compress image!
<BUGabundo> it makes a really big diff when resuming
<RAOF> ronny: The "preload" daemon might be what you're after.
<Tekno> preload is cool
<Tekno> [Sun Feb 15 21:53:07 2009] readaheading 2306 files
<Tekno> ;)
<ronny> nice
<Q-FUNK> howdy!  anybody using Skype on Jaunty?  was working fine on Intrepid with a couple of minor tweaks to the PA deamon.conf but not anymore.
<ronny> yay, thats what i just need :)
<BUGabundo> Q-FUNK: I have it working
<BUGabundo> on 64 bits
<BUGabundo> but not webcam
<Q-FUNK> ok.  here, the sound skips horribly.  it was rock-solid on  intrepid.
<BUGabundo> audio is a bit touch and go... either it works, either it doesn'tI'm using PA 9.15 test2 from themuso PPA
<Q-FUNK> ah, ok
<Q-FUNK> url?
<BUGabundo> why don't you try it too?
<Q-FUNK> or rather, deb and deb-src lines?
 * BUGabundo does skype work ok with any verion of PA?
<Q-FUNK> BUGabundo: it works fine with the one from intrepid
<BUGabundo> https://launchpad.net/~themuso/+archive
<BUGabundo> remember this is TEST!
<BUGabundo> please report all bugs
<BUGabundo> jaunty will not ship 9.15, only 9.14 plus a few patchs from upstream
<Q-FUNK> ah.  the PA guys were under the impression that jaunty would ship with 0.9.15
<BUGabundo> nope
<ronny> hmm
<ronny> i'll have to fix my sound
<ronny> beeps on terminals suddenly work, but everything else doesnt
<ronny> im completely puzzled
<BUGabundo> ronny: try killing PA and restarting it
<BUGabundo> pulseaudio -k ; start-pulseaudio-x11
<DanaG> grr, keyboard stops working on resume from suspend.
<DanaG> [37113.822205] (EE) device key_bitmask has changed
<DanaG> [37113.822297] (EE) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device has changed - disabling.
<DanaG> Device has changed, so now I can't use it at all?  Where's the sense in that?
<DanaG> If it's changed... then so what?
<BUGabundo> anybody here using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu repos?
<BUGabundo> they don't show up on synaptic
<BUGabundo> and apt-cache policy of installed packages show them as LOCAL packages and not a repo
<martijn81> when will ktorrent 3.2 come out for jaunty?
<martijn81> it is just released
<DanaG> !info gnump3d
<ubottu> Package gnump3d does not exist in jaunty
<andersk> BUGabundo: works for me.
<DanaG> !info gnump3d intrepid
<ubottu> Package gnump3d does not exist in intrepid
<DanaG> !info gnump3d hardy
<ubottu> gnump3d (source: gnump3d): A streaming server for MP3 and OGG files. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0-2 (hardy), package size 619 kB, installed size 2540 kB
<Commie_Cary> dose ATI support 9.04 yet
<BUGabundo> andersk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/118583/
<andersk> I see "500 http://packages.medibuntu.org jaunty/free Packages" on that.  Did you `aptitude update`?
<Commie_Cary> dose ATI support 9.04 yet
<DanaG> Nopez.
<BUGabundo> of course
<BUGabundo> it seems that it isn't feching some packages
<BUGabundo> 'cause im on amd64
<BUGabundo> discussing on #medibuntu
<nsp_cli> hi all - i asked this question a day or two ago
<nsp_cli> i'm having some trouble getting the latest (netinst) jaunty to install on my macbook
<nsp_cli> it dies during "select and install packages"
<nsp_cli> with this error:
<nsp_cli> http://paste.ubuntu.com/117932/
<nsp_cli> any thoughts?
<nsp_cli> maco previously mentioned that "there was new mono stuff yesterday that hasnt been straightened out" ?
<ronny> BUGabundo: didnt work
<RAOF> nsp_cli: There's still some new mono stuff that hasn't been straightened out.  f-spot and tomboy are currently not simultaneously installable.
<nsp_cli> raof: thanks - in the installer, can i specifically avoid those packages?
<nsp_cli> using the netinst cd?
<RAOF> I didn't know we _had_ a netinst CD :)
<RAOF> And, no.  I don't think so.
<nsp_cli> hahah
<nsp_cli> hm ...
<RAOF> You _could_ do a server install, which won't install X or any of that stuff, and then install ubuntu-desktop later.
<nsp_cli> ah, ok
<nsp_cli> i'll give that a shot
<nsp_cli> if that fails, is there an alpha3 image floating around somewhere?
<nsp_cli> [on an unrelated note, the alpha 4 installer hangs my macbook pro]
<BUGabundo> nsp_cli: and a daily?
<nsp_cli> BUGabundo: what?
<nsp_cli> the dailys don't cause any problems ... just the alpha4 alternative amd-64 image hangs my machine
<nsp_cli> and i'm 99.99% sure the media is fine
<BUGabundo> then it is now fixed
<BUGabundo> as just on A4
<nsp_cli> k
<DanaG> ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softlib/software10/COL25940/dennis-stable-install-usb-gm-1.img  -- that's the HP thingy.
<DanaG> Anyone know how to make a fake USB storage device that exists on my host, so I can boot a VM from it?
<DanaG> It's an image that refuses to boot from anything other than USB.
<IntuitiveNipple> DanaG: You could use the USB gadget driver
<DanaG> Hmm, how do you do that?
<tretle> hi, I am having problems after installing on my laptop
<tretle> I cant delete or repartition the drive from any ubuntu version now or even a windows cd
<tretle>  unable to open /dev/scd0 - unrecognised disk label. Input/output error during write on /dev/sda
<thomasdelbeke> Hi there
<thomasdelbeke> http://paste.ubuntu.com/118604/
<andersk> Does that UUID show up in the output of `ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid`?
<thomasdelbeke> no
<thomasdelbeke> I am now in intrepid
<thomasdelbeke> I can no longe access jaunty
<thomasdelbeke> display problem
<thomasdelbeke> I could install
<thomasdelbeke> booted into it
<thomasdelbeke> updated
<thomasdelbeke> then got a display error
<thomasdelbeke> http://paste.ubuntu.com/118607/
<andersk> Sounds like you need to update your /etc/fstab.
<thomasdelbeke> how?
<thomasdelbeke> update-mod?
<thomasdelbeke> I had errors previously
<thomasdelbeke> with fsck
<thomasdelbeke> in alfa 3
<andersk> Do you know what caused this to start happening?  And can you pastebin your current /etc/fstab?
<thomasdelbeke> I also installed 9.04 on ext4
<andersk> That might be it.  Upgrading a filesystem to ext4 changes its UUID.
<thomasdelbeke> http://paste.ubuntu.com/118611/
<thomasdelbeke> no,
<thomasdelbeke> i have jaunty on a seperate partition
<andersk> Oh I see; you have two entries for /media/sda4 in your /etc/fstab.
<thomasdelbeke> yes
<andersk> You probably need to comment out the second one (7419...).
<thomasdelbeke> and then I can access jaunty again?
<thomasdelbeke> intrepid is the ext3
<thomasdelbeke> I am running gpart /dev/sda
<thomasdelbeke> it is ridiculously slow
<thomasdelbeke> http://paste.ubuntu.com/118614/
<thomasdelbeke> Sorry
<thomasdelbeke> was a bit confused there
<thomasdelbeke> anyway
<thomasdelbeke> I have commented out the excess entry
<thomasdelbeke> Is it normal that gpart won't work
<thomasdelbeke> when having this problem
<thomasdelbeke> I will try and reboot now
<thomasdelbeke> Hi there
<thomasdelbeke> Anyone still there?
<Tekno> no
<thomasdelbeke> Commenting out as prescribed worked
<thomasdelbeke> ok
<thomasdelbeke> You neither?
<Tekno> me neither
<thomasdelbeke> Come back tomorrow?
<Tekno> maybe tomorrow
<ikonia> ?
<thomasdelbeke> hmm
<thomasdelbeke> ??
<thomasdelbeke> So anyway, just wanted to say there are serious display problems witcht acer aspire 9410 in jaunty
<thomasdelbeke> I cannot log into it, after updating
<thomasdelbeke> cheers, thomas
<bazookatooth> i have one issue left w/ jaunty.... my login sound is god awful now. all other sound playback is flawless.. but the login sound is crackly and garbled.. sounds terrible. what gives?
<IntuitiveNipple> there's some alsa reports in the logs I noticed
#ubuntu+1 2010-02-15
<DanaG> weird... I still have no ureadahead.
<mesula> Is it just me or has Lucid's bootsplash changed?
<mesula> Is anyone else having issues with GDM freezing when trying to login?
<ZykoticK9> mesula, nvidia?
<mesula> ZykoticK9: Intel
<ZykoticK9> mesula, i have to alt+sysrq+k in order to login almost every time...
<mesula> The problem may be related to how Ubuntu boots me to console and I have to switch to GDM.
<mesula> ZykoticK9: What does that do?
<ZykoticK9> mesula, restarts GDM
<mesula> If I keep updating, up to when Lucid gets released, will all these annoying bugs get fixed?
<ZykoticK9> mesula, if people (like you) report them... maybe
<kklimonda> mesula, but this is still alpha quality - don't expect it to work
<mesula> Damn. nm-applet broke and now I won't be able to connect to the internet and update. :(
<mesula> I hope plugging in the ethernet cable and running dhclient will work.
<mesula> Stupid Ubuntu has made me overly dependant on GUI tools.
<mesula> kklimonda: I'm not expecting it to work. That's why I installed it on the PC I rarely use.
<mesula> kklimonda: I still use 9.10 on my main PC and won't upgrade until 10.04 is ready.
<mesula> 9.10 has problems with my Wi-Fi, though. :(
<DanaG> !find cnetworkmanager
<ubottu> Package/file cnetworkmanager does not exist in lucid
<DanaG> aah, so it's not just ARM.
<DanaG> that's missing it.
<mesula> Is Banshee still being considered as the default music player?
<kklimonda> not for lucid
<ZykoticK9> mesula, i assume you're a KDE user?  As there is no Banshee on my Gnome system -- Rhythmbox is the default music player here (not that I use it but...)
<mesula> ZykoticK9: Gnome
<mesula> ZykoticK9: I knew Banshee was being considered for Karmic.
<kklimonda> it was but it wasn't ready
<bjsnider> kklimonda, says you
<BluesKaj> mesula, wicd solves a lot of wifi probs , except for usb wifi adapters
<kklimonda> bjsnider, there was a list of blockers to fix before banshee can be considered to be a replacement for the rhythmbox
<mesula> BluesKaj: One of my Wi-Fi adaptors uses USB.
<BluesKaj> mesula, which chip does it use ?
<mesula> BluesKaj: RT73
<BluesKaj> mine's the rt2870 , mesula, and i've done everything short of buying anew one, but it just doesn't connect.
<BluesKaj> anyway I use eth0 99% of the time
<BluesKaj> 100% now :) ...it did work with wicd in jaunty tho
<BluesKaj> it=wifi
<ZykoticK9> I just installed foxit (with bin)  & acroread (from DEB), but I didn't find acroread in Partner Repo - was this user error, or is it not currently there?
<cwillu_at_work> DanaG, why did you want to load an older uboot onto a rev c4 beagle?
<DanaG> I thought it was newer, judging by date of last change.
<cwillu_at_work> ZykoticK9, dear god, why would you want to use acroread?
<DanaG> Turned out it wasn't.
<DanaG> But that "older" one also offered usb-serial support.
<cwillu_at_work> DanaG, ah, k.  Yes, the uboot on rev c4 is much newer than what was on c3 and earlier
<cwillu_at_work> yes
<DanaG> I went back to the one mentioned in the Angstrom article about validating.
<cwillu_at_work> I think that's available on the newer one still, just not turned on by default
<ZykoticK9> cwillu_at_work, lol - that's why I started with "I just installed foxit..." in hope of discouraging criticism for the acroread question :)
<cwillu_at_work> s/turned on/configured/
<cwillu_at_work> ZykoticK9, and I saw straight through your deception
<ZykoticK9> cwillu_at_work, :)
<ZykoticK9> cwillu_at_work, by way of comparison foxit is a 3.6MB download, acroread 60.5MB - what bloat?
<cwillu_at_work> bloat doesn't concern me terribly, but considering acrobat's track record for performance and remote execution vulnerabilities, I'm failing to see why one would willingly use it
<DanaG> hmm, trying to use dbus-send... bluez api says:
<DanaG> Service		org.bluez          Interface	org.bluez.Manager          Object path	/
<DanaG> 		array{object} ListAdapters()   -- how would I call that?
<cwillu_at_work> the syntax is in man dbus-send
<cwillu_at_work> <array>      ::= array:<type>:<value>[,<value>...]
<DanaG> http://talk.maemo.org/showthread.php?t=34918
<DanaG> ah.
<DanaG> ah, better documentation is in the source of bluez, "test" dir.
<DanaG> weird... I logged in to gnome, and got compiz working, yet all the window borders are missing!
<DanaG> read(3, 0x20094c4, 4096)                = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)
<DanaG> lots of that going on.
<DanaG> ureadahead-other terminated with status 4
<kklimonda> DanaG, nothing in ~/.xsession-errors ?
<DanaG> Starting gtk-window-decorator
<DanaG> Starting gtk-window-decorator
<DanaG> yeah, it's in there twice in a row.
<bjsnider> maybe your theme is broken
<DanaG> It works fine if I killall gtk-window-decorator and then relaunch it.
<DanaG> hmm, I wonder why my sreadahead aborts.
<DanaG> weird: povray is giving me this:
<DanaG> File Init Error: Writing to '/home/dana/valentine2_ref.tga' is not permitted.
<coz_> oo
<DanaG> weird... apparently povray.conf tells it it's not allowed to write to my home dir!
<DanaG> http://pulseaudio.org/ticket/678
<DanaG> hmm, I wonder if I should bother making an ubuntu bug report to match this upstream one.
<vish> hmm , is it just me or does gedit no longer create backups when saving a file
<ZykoticK9> vish, it's a setting on the Editor tab of Preferences
<vish> ZykoticK9: i didnt change it and even with that , it didnt create backups
 * vish tries again
<ZykoticK9> vish, seems to be working here?
<vish> ZykoticK9: huh,... worked here too o.0
<ZykoticK9> vish, no wonder i have so many fewer files ending with ~ ;)
<vish> ZykoticK9: a couple of days back it didnt work when i tried the prefs even :s    not sure how it started working ;)
<ZykoticK9> vish, with Lucid - it is not our place to ask why ;)
<vish>  :)
<vish> ZykoticK9: ha , there was an update recently :D
<vish> which probably fixed it
<ZykoticK9> well glad it's working for ya
<vish> oooh , me like the sound of this >  * New upstream version:  - Misc bugfixes
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/extace/+bug/399565
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 399565 in fftw3 "extace crashed with SIGSEGV in fftw_execute()" [Undecided,New]
<DanaG> hmm, I suppose I should mark that confirmed.....
<DanaG> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mysql-cluster-7.0/libmysqlclient16_7.0.9-1_amd64.deb
<DanaG>   403  Forbidden [IP: 91.189.88.45 80]
<alkisg> ubufox contains only ask.xml, no other searchplugins. Is this by design? Should I file a bug?
<alkisg> Hmm, removing ubufox made the problem go away: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubufox/+bug/355112
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 355112 in ubufox "Ask.com keeps being re-added to Firefox search bar after updates" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<BUGabundo_remote> morning
<Mohero> anyone about?
<Mohero> since upgrading to 10.04-pre, I have no IPv6
<Mohero> this is a big problem for me as all my systems use ipv6 for communications
<Mohero> if I set Network Manager to "auto" it times out too fast and I get nothing, 9.10 I could set to "ignored" and it would actually work (using RADVD) - 10.04 it doesn't.
<ikonia> you mean it doesn't get a response from a wifi/dhcp server before the time out
<Mohero> ikonia: correct
<ikonia> oops,, still opped
<ikonia> how did you set the time out in 9.10 ?
<Mohero> but my old machine gets ipv6 without problem
<ikonia> did you set a time out in the older ubuntu release ?
<Mohero> ikonia: I didn't, I set Network manager to "ignored" for IPv6, the system still got an address from RADVD on the router.
<Mohero> looks like there's already a bug for it on launchpad for Network manager
<Mohero> bug #284874
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 284874 in network-manager "IPv6 address no longer assigned via radvd" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/284874
<ikonia> faie enough
<Mohero> think it should be hight importance, it completely breaks my network :(
<ikonia> fair even
<ikonia> seems like worth posting a request for a priority upgrade
<Mohero> and scripting round it :-)
<Mohero> I have "remote" IPv6 on my laptop (ipv6 is the only way I can ssh into mine & work servers. hense it being rather important
<ZykoticK9> Mohero, if you do an "lsmod" do you see ipv6 listed?  I certainly don't on my system, I wonder if the kernel module for IPV6 has been renamed or if it's not being loaded for some reason?
<Mohero> ZykoticK9: I can manually add the IPv6 address / route / DNS and it all works.
<Mohero> it's just it doesn't get it automagically
<ZykoticK9> interesting, ok just thought i'd throw my 2 cents in :)  best of luck to you
<Mohero> I think ipv6 is built in, and not a module these days. I'll get the code and look, seem to remember it's built in, though
<BUGabundo_remote> ZykoticK9: we no longer have ipv6 as module
<BUGabundo_remote> its built in
<ZykoticK9> BUGabundo_remote, well that would explain why it's not there then.  Thanks.
<rye> question
<rye> why is /tmp no longer tmpfs ?
<BUGabundo_remote> I found that weird too
<BUGabundo_remote> but debian did that too
<marienz> I added an fstab entry mounting a tmpfs there, and so far nothing has obviously broken
<tsimpson> /tmp has not been tmpfs for a long time
<tsimpson> mostly because the files in /tmp are getting quite large, eg burning CDs/DVDs, viewing PDFs, etc
<tsimpson> and there's no need for it to be a tmpfs, as it is cleared out at boot
<rye> tsimpson, yep, but it looks like my upgrade from karmic to lucid broke some things - ureadahead errors and no packfiles creation and /tmp does not get cleaned (the script exits with $? = 127), so my first thought was... "Hey, if it was tmpfs then it should have been erased automagically"...
<rye> FIred lucid vm with clean install and ureadahead and /tmp cleaning works fine there
<marienz> how are you noticing those failures?
<rye> marienz, i have nvidia card and plymouth was not that happy to start displaying nice graphical boot. init messages get printed to the terminal on boot
<marienz> rye: ah, I guess I should turn splash off the next time I boot then
<rye> but plymouth is the last thing i'd like to debug, since due to its failure I could debug ufw bug that left system w/ broken firewall on lucid
 * marienz generally doesn't pay attention to boot anyway, as long as it gets him to a working desktop eventually
<ejat> hi ..
<ejat> why http://paste.ubuntu.com/376824/ this package need to remove while want to upgrade to lucid
<ibuclaw> ejat, deprecated / unused packages.
<ibuclaw> I can vouch that pulseaudio-module-udev has been merged into the main pulseaudio package.
<ejat> so in lucid .. ubuntu-desktop are not use anymore ?
<ejat> ic ..
<ibuclaw> so pulseaudio-module-udev has to be removed to resolve that conflict.
<ejat> so is it ok .. if i just do the dist-upgrade ?
<ibuclaw> ejat, erm, no :)
<ibuclaw> ejat, use update-manager
<ejat> mean .. need to do a fresh install for lucid ?
<ibuclaw> sudo update-manager -d
<ejat> owh ok .. update-manager -d
<ejat> hows ya personal comment for lucid in alpha2 stage ?
<ibuclaw> that is the safe way (it downloads a script to take care of all the nastiness dpkg/apt can't handle :)
<ejat> :) .. owh ok
<ibuclaw> ejat, it's going very well
<ejat> how about projector ? work out of the box ?
<ejat> mean .. extended screen
<ibuclaw> I don't use gnome... but my build of lucid is swimmingly well.
<ejat> ibuclaw: u use ?
<ibuclaw> ejat, I don't have a projector / external monitor, so I can't comment.
<ejat> owh ..
<ejat> u use xfce ? kde ?
<ibuclaw> ejat, openbox
<ejat> ic ..
<ejat> thinking to upgrade it now :)
<ibuclaw> ejat, it is quite minimal in comparison, but set up correctly, can do wonders on a netbook =)
<ejat> brb..
<rye> mountall & ureadahead: what if my /var partition separated from / ? Is anybody running such configuration here?
<maroy> hi
<maroy> I was sent here from #ubuntu, though I believe I have a generic question: how can I rebuild a .deb package, not having a source repository to it? specifically: I want to rebuild the kernel packages from here: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.33-rc8/  after applying a patch to the kernel
<jrib> maroy: pastebin your sources.list
<maroy> http://pastebin.com/m449b91e9
<jrib> maroy: because you claim the source repository only does not exist in 10.04...
<jrib> maroy: do you have the kernel-ppa repository elsewhere?
<maroy> jrib, no, I added it a while ago, but it doesn't work, it won't find the Packages.gz file
<maroy> and wouldn't find it for karmic either
<jrib> maroy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/KernelPPA
<maroy> yes, this is what doesn't work. look here: http://ppa.launchpad.net/kernel-ppa/ubuntu/dists/
<maroy> it doesn't even have karmic...
<jrib> maroy: yeah, so why are you trying to use this ppa?
<maroy> hasn't been updated for a year
<maroy> I need a recent kernel
<maroy> but this is not my question
<maroy> we're not getting anywhere
<jrib> maroy: so follow ubottu's instructions on using git.
<maroy> my question is: how would I recompile a .deb file
<jrib> maroy: I told you already twice.
<jrib> why are you not listening?
<maroy> well, you haven't
<jrib> !source | maroy
<ubottu> maroy: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<maroy> so: how do I recompile a .deb file? :)
<jrib> maroy: you use the source package.
<maroy> but there's _no_ apt-get source
<maroy> man
<maroy> as the repo doesn't work
<maroy> never mind
<jrib> ...
<jrib> so use git...
<jrib> people doing things they don't understand and then insisting on doing them their way...
 * hyperstream shakes his head
<jonathonf> testing xchat-indicator :)
<rye> jonathonf, test
<jonathonf> hmph... what's it supposed to do? i installed it without really knowing :D
<jonathonf> so far it seems to load xchat and that's about it
 * jonathonf looks it up
<jonathonf> thanks, btw, rye
<rye> jonathonf, it looks like it should put something in the indicator applet
<rye> :)
<jonathonf> well, it does that :D
<jonathonf> i wonder if it would make a difference if i used xchat-gnome rather than plain xchat
<jonathonf> looking ta the blog post i just found that's what he's using
<jonathonf> http://blogs.gnome.org/kenvandine/2010/01/12/xchat-indicator/
<jonathonf> oh, no, should work the same
<jonathonf> let's see what happens if i click the close button (i reckon xchat will quit)
<rye> :)
<rye> ok
<rye> tsimpson, how about /tmp filesystem on SSD ?
<rye> tsimpson, i believe it will make more writes than needed for flash devices and they will die faster
<tsimpson> that would be a corner case
<tsimpson> but, it probably wouldn't make that much of a difference
<tsimpson> it's not like it's zeroing out the files, it's just removing the entry in the filesystem table
<rye> tsimpson, but with additional cleanup routine that can fail (as in my case) :(
<tsimpson> I mean corner cases require specialization, perhaps the notebook remix should favour tmpfs, or make it an install option
<tsimpson> or a boot option
 * tsimpson points rye to http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/
<Fallenou> hi
<Fallenou> i noticed ubuntu lucid iso are too big to be burned on a 700 MB CD
<Fallenou> today's iso, afaik
<Fallenou> is this normal ?
<jpds> Fallenou: Which one? amd64 or i386?
<rye> tsimpson, already there - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/16244/
<saxin> Anyone got a blog etc. with pictures and text about the new things in Lucid Lynx?
<vega> saxin: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/alpha2
<vega> lucid lynx is lts, so don't expect a lot of fancy new blinking stuff
<bjorkintosh> does ubuntu have a crash dump facility somewhere?
<BUGabundo_remote> bjorkintosh: you mean apport?
<saxin> vega: Thanks. You find it stable? :)
<vega> dunno, never used it :)
<bjorkintosh> apport? hmm. let me see.
<bjorkintosh> i'm about ready to hose my system completely of anything ubuntu.
<bjorkintosh> yes, i know this is ubuntu+1, but it's the exact same problem, every single time.
<bjorkintosh> i915
<bjorkintosh> the video card.
<BluesKaj> hi folks
<Fallenou> jpds, all of them
<Fallenou> sorry for the late answer
<jpds> Fallenou: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<Fallenou> that's what i use
<Fallenou> i used zsync to download from there
<Fallenou> the alternate lucid amd64 is too big
<Fallenou> it's more than 715 Mo
<Fallenou> it does not fit into a 700 MB cdrom, even with extra capacity enabled
<BluesKaj> bjorkintosh, which video card ?
<bjorkintosh> BluesKaj, i915
<BUGabundo_remote> Fallenou: who still uses CDs?
<BluesKaj> intel ?
<bjorkintosh> yeah.
<BUGabundo_remote> use an usbstick
<bjorkintosh> it was working just fine under (ubuntu+1)-1
<bjorkintosh> everything else works.
<bjorkintosh> except for that.
<BUGabundo_remote> or netboot.me or BKO
<Fallenou> BUGabundo_remote, it's done to fit into CDrom
<BUGabundo_remote> only on milestones and release
<BUGabundo_remote> not for dailies
<Fallenou> hum i guess your right
<Fallenou> i will try with usb stick
<Fallenou> thanks
<BluesKaj> bjorkintosh, dunno, I suppose you've tried the driver from the intel site ?
<bjorkintosh> BluesKaj, i've never had to use that at all.
<bjorkintosh> but, i'll look into it. thanks.
<BluesKaj> http://intellinuxgraphics.org/user.html
<bjorkintosh> thanks for that too.
<bjorkintosh> that hopefully might solve that problem.
<BluesKaj> bjorkintosh, the url above
<BUGabundo_remote> ehe my boss Debian PC got messed up by X updates, and is now installing Ubuntu Karmic ahhaha
<bjorkintosh> anyone having issues with skype on ubuntu+1?
<BluesKaj> bjorkintosh, what kind of issues
<bjorkintosh> the mic's sound is completely garbled, even though the mic works fine and i can hear it.
<bjorkintosh> clarification: the mic's recorded output from skype sounds completely garbled.
<BluesKaj> bjorkintosh, I'll bet you have pulseaudio installed
<bjorkintosh> your bet is correct.
<bjorkintosh> is there an alternative to it?
<bjorkintosh> or should i just remove the blasted thing?
<BluesKaj> bjorkintosh, some skype versions depend on pulseaudio , I use the skype_static-2.1.0.47 version which doesn't need PA ..PA is just a redundant sound server meant for fancy sound systems , not ordinary 2 channel setups like laptops
<BluesKaj> bjorkintosh, depending on which skype you have , your sound may ot may not work if you purge PA
<BluesKaj> ot=or
<bjorkintosh> i have 2.1.0.81
<bjorkintosh> -1
<bjorkintosh> if i get rid of pulse, won't the audio for the other things just die?
<BluesKaj> well purge PA and see what happens , may be a reinstall might fix the sound
<BluesKaj> no,  alsa-base and utils is the real kernel source driver on ubuntu anyway , so everything shouls work fine
<bjorkintosh> BluesKaj, is alsa-base multiplexed?
<BluesKaj> yes , i think so , i can use 2 sources at once if that's what you mean
<BluesKaj> never tried more
<BluesKaj> sound sources
<bjorkintosh> what precisely is P.A. needed for then?
<bjorkintosh> it comes automagically
<bjsnider> pulse gives you multiple audio streams at once
<bjorkintosh> from where?
<bjorkintosh> different cards?
<chris|> different apps
<bjorkintosh> can't the other services do that already?
<bjsnider> it can do that, but i mean if you have two apps playing sound at once pulse makes that happen without glitches
<bjorkintosh> ah.
<bjsnider> it can combine sound cards, it can send sound to other computers
<bjorkintosh> so i can't necessarily get rid of it, can i?
<bjsnider> no one should want to get rid of it
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, without glitches ...interesting observation ...I get nothing but glitches with PA :)
<bjsnider> BluesKaj, not my department. works fine here
<BluesKaj> well, my philosphy is ...if it works keep it , if it doesn't , say goodbye
<chris|> BluesKaj, you should eliminate pebkac then :)
<bjsnider> BluesKaj, have you told anyone about this, or do you suffer it in silence?
<bjorkintosh> i think it's time to move to arch.
<LaserJock> I believe most PulseAudio problems are because of underlying alsa issues, etc. that get manifested in Pulse Audio
<bjorkintosh> this machine, has never once crashed. whereas i deal with 8 crashes or more in ubuntu.
<LaserJock> bjorkintosh: are you using Lucid?
<bjorkintosh> LaserJock, yes.
<bjorkintosh> it also seems a bit more bloated for my needs than i'd like.
<bjorkintosh> (ubuntu in general)
<LaserJock> well, crashing is generally more common in the development release
<LaserJock> though I personally don't have much problem
<BluesKaj> well, you guys can speculate about PA  all you want , it distorts the sound and glitches on my setup so i just don't use it , that's all there is to it.
<LaserJock> for bloat you could always try a lighter deriv like Xubuntu or Crunchbang
<bjorkintosh> LaserJock, i only run xubuntu.
<bjorkintosh> nothing else.
<bjsnider> and it's still too bloated
<LaserJock> LXDE might be better than
<bjsnider> all you want is a kernel and a black screen with a blinking cursor
<bjsnider> anything else is bloat
<LaserJock> well, there's always Ubuntu Server :-)
<bjorkintosh> bjsnider, that's what my debian-ppc is.
<bjsnider> cool
<bjorkintosh> a blinking cursor which is always logged into the xubuntu thingy...
<bjorkintosh> sudo shutdown -r now is always up and ready when it dies.
<bjorkintosh> that's how often it crashes.
<BUGabundo_remote> if you guys had to suggest a multi user open source image/album gallery CMS, what would say?
<BUGabundo_remote> bjorkintosh: don't like $ halt ?
<BUGabundo_remote> eheh
<BUGabundo_remote> always funny to see ppl write the all shutdown command
<bjorkintosh> BUGabundo_remote, i've never used halt.
<bjorkintosh> however, i use shutdown -r now so often, that it's almost always the most recent thing in my command history.
<bjsnider> BUGabundo_remote, wordpress can do that
<BUGabundo_remote> bjsnider: MEW
<Armi^> hi all. Who can help me with updating 10.04. Last week a new kernel didnt configure right and now it wants me to do 'dpkg --configure -a' all the time, but this command doesn't complete. There must be a command that lets me skip this step right? Anyone that knows a way to let me update again?
<BluesKaj> Armi^,  sudo dpkg --clear-avail
<Armi^> BluesKaj: k i'll try
<BluesKaj> Armi^, if that doesn't work,  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<bullgard> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-lucid-dx-integration is headlined: "Integrating DX work into Lucid desktop." What is meant by 'DX work'?
<JontheEchidna> work by the Desktop eXperience team
<JontheEchidna> application indicators, me menu, etc
<Armi^2> BluesKaj, tried both and problem is still there :(
<Armi^2> BluesKaj, E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Armi^2> BluesKaj, it also says this: E: Couldn't rebuild package cache
<BluesKaj> Armi^2, are you familiar with the TTY , it's ashell like the terminal but without any graphics,ctrl+alt+f2 , then do service gdm stop , run the configure -a command , then startx
<Armi^> BluesKaj: sure, i'll try that
<Nafai> Is there a supported way of installing Skype yet for Lucid?  I did a fresh install and so I don't have Skype left over from my karmic install
<om26er> Nafai, download it from skype.com
<Nafai> Ah, I didn't realize they had packages there, I had always installed with something like mediabuntu
<Armi^2> BluesKaj, that didnt help either
<BluesKaj> Nafai, yes but it depends on which version you want to run
<Nafai> Oh yeah?
<BluesKaj> Armi^2, I should have mentioned reboot :P
<BluesKaj> Nafai, I run the skype static version , it's not depenedent on pulseaudio
<Armi^2> BluesKaj, this is the error that i'm getting: Processing triggers for initramfs-tools ...
<Armi^2> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-12-generic
<Armi^2> cpio: ./lib/udev/firmware.sh: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
<Armi^2> update-initramfs: failed for /boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-12-generic
<Armi^2> dpkg: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Armi^2> BluesKaj, should i still reboot and dpkg in tty?
<Nafai> BluesKaj: Is that the one downloaded from their website?
<BluesKaj> Armi^2, your latest kernel update failed, try an older one then update again
<Armi^2> BluesKaj, k i'll do that
<BluesKaj> Nafai, yes, the static one on skype's site
<Nafai> thanks
<Armi^> BluesKaj: still no luck
<Armi^> BluesKaj: whatever i do, the 'dpkg --con....' error keeps popping up
<BluesKaj> Armi^, the last resort is to remove the offending kernel altogether with a package manager like synaptic , it's very effective , then restart
<BluesKaj> Armi^, but hang on for a minute , gonna check something
<Armi^> BluesKaj: k, just in time, was about to start synaptic ;)
<Armi^> BluesKaj: lol, even synaptic gives me the dpkg error and closes again :P
<BluesKaj> Armi^, try this again , sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<BluesKaj> then sudo dpkg --configure -a
<BluesKaj> Armi^, and make sure the update notifier isn't running
<metricpiano> what does sudo dpkg --configure -a do?  I mean I've used it more than a few times successfully, but when I do I'm not sure what's happening
<BluesKaj> metricpiano, it basically stops any installs that can't pull down the required dependencies for applications
<rabbi1> where can i c the screenshots of 10.04
<metricpiano> rabbil I don't think it looks any different from 9.04 or 9.10 personally what exactly are you looking for?
<Armi^> BluesKaj: no luck :( Did it in a tty and stopped gdm (so no update notifier), but as i said ... no luck
<rabbi1> metricpiano: nothing ِimp, jus a curiosity
<BluesKaj> Armi^, well, my well is dry , short of a reinstall to /
<metricpiano> well, not to be like "Google it", but there are screenshots under Google images... http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2625/4187174337_fa65b6f9ba.jpg for example
<rabbi1> does 10.04 supports AMD64x with inbuilt nvidia graphics card ?
<BluesKaj> rabbi1, yup, you're looking at one
<Armi^> BluesKaj: np, i think i'll install ubuntu again from scratch. Thanx for the help anyways :D
<BluesKaj> Armi^, sorry i couldn't help you any further ...that one has me stumped
<metricpiano> is there an easy to eliminate the extraneous fonts that come with ubuntu?  specifically I only need english fonts and want to remove all extended character fonts
<BluesKaj> anyway i have stuff to do ...BBL
<Armi^> BluesKaj: well its still alpha so i expected something like this to happen. No worries m8
<rabbi1> ﻿does 10.04 supports AMD64x with inbuilt nvidia graphics card ?
<metricpiano> rabbil, i believe BluesKaj said that it does above (that's how I read it anyway)
<rabbi1> http://ubuntu10-04.blogspot.com/2009/11/gimp-will-be-removed-from-ubuntu-1004.html
<rabbi1> whts wrong with GIMP now ?
<Armi^> rabbi1: have to agree with ubuntu devs
<rabbi1> Armi^: :(
<Armi^> rabbi1: ultra n00b should understand ubuntu so that it will be used by a wider public. Gimp is not a program for the John Do's out there. And as aptitude install gimp does the tric anyways ;-)
<Armi^> as=an
<metricpiano> if Fspot would crop and resize...
<Tscheesy> ack - but Pain.NET cant be the solution ;)
<Tscheesy> sry *Paint... ^^
<Armi^> metricpiano: true, not a fan of f-spot either
<metricpiano> any good lightweight image alternatives?
<rabbi1> Armi^: i am very good in psd. i find no prb using GIMP
<Armi^> as long as the program that they choose is simpel and has the basic features. I like gwenview :D
<rabbi1> anyways, its not default, so still there is room
<Armi^> rabbi1: yes, but when i ask somebody averige (like a windows user ;-) ) then they will find it hard to use. Therefore it should not be a default ubuntu app
<Armi^> rabbi1: and as i said before, aptitude install gimp is all you have to do
<rabbi1> Armi^: anyways, new users shld not spend time searching for it ;)
<Armi^> rabbi1: why not ... the software center is soooooooo easy :P
<rabbi1> room, i have succesfully installed LAMP in my system, now any link for me to start over
<rabbi1> Armi^: u never know this gates and window users, they never reach home from gate and window
<Armi^> rabbi1: lol, just typed 'photo' in software center and guess what was the first hit ;-)
<rabbi1> Armi^: britney spears :)
<Armi^> rabbi1: close, paris hilton :P
<rabbi1> Armi^: :))
<rabbi1> :-D
<rabbi1> Armi^: i have started using linux 100% since a weak ;)
<rabbi1> Armi^: y don windows name there next release as butt ny tears
<rabbi1> Armi^: ﻿i have succesfully installed LAMP in my system, now any link for me to start over
<edakiri> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<BUGabundo> yes edakiri?
<edakiri> i just wanted to know what the name of the bot was
<edakiri> its nick
<BUGabundo> ehe
<BUGabundo> edakiri: you can try it on #ubuntu-bots
<guntbert> there have been at least two reports about mouse pointer integration with lucid in virtualbox - guest additions installed :-)  --- any idea how to find what is the culprit?
<guntbert> I forgot: MI doesn't happen (is greyed out in the menu)
<pmatulis> during installation of alpha2 64-bit server i keep getting "continue without installing grub".  no way around it.  ideas?
<eagles0513875> hey guys im having issues trying to upgrade :( to lucid for some reason using network update
<eagles0513875> can anyone tell me if http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main repo is down as im trying to upgrade and im getting a 403  from that repo
<Oxymoron> eagles0513875: I would recommend the alternate cd instead ;)
<eagles0513875> Oxymoron: im upgrading from karmic
<alex_mayorga> RAOF, you there?
<Oxymoron> eagles0513875: Yeah, download the alternate cd for lucid and upgrade trough the cd by running "sudo sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade" and you will get Lucid. That was what I did and it went on smoothly even if it took awhile :P
<eagles0513875> i think one of the repos isnt synced or something of the sort
<ZykoticK9> Someone in #ubuntu reports seeing update to 10.04 in there Update Manager - anyone else reporting this?
<dupondje> haha :D
<dupondje> my aptitude patch made it into lucid :D
<eagles0513875> ZykoticK9: its not possible unless they are running lucid already and they just dont remember upgrading
<ZykoticK9> eagles0513875, ok - just checking - figured this channel would be buzzing if it was :)
<eagles0513875> ZykoticK9: ask them to do a uname -a and if its 32 or 33 kernel not sure what they are using in lucid but either one of those then they are on lucid if not they they arent on lucid
<dupondje> BUGabundo: my aptitude bug is fixed now
<dupondje> enjoy it ;)
<BUGabundo> WOOT
<BUGabundo> I never had trouble with it :D
<dupondje> well yea :P
<dupondje> its fixed for me now
<BUGabundo> crimsun: the new sound applet is bugging me... I mute it, increase sound to max, and its still muted
<BUGabundo> crimsun: the last one, would unmute, and set proper volume
<crimsun> BUGabundo: the what?
<BUGabundo> the volume applet
<BUGabundo> the new one with blue
<BUGabundo> bars
<crimsun> huh
<crimsun> does it go into indicator applet area or something?
<crimsun> (it doesn't appear for me)
<alex_mayorga> just got bite by Bug #178038
<alex_mayorga> any tips?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 178038 in nspluginwrapper "npviewer.bin crashed with SIGSEGV " [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178038
<crimsun> fix nspluginwrapper? don't use nspluginwrapper?
<alex_mayorga> crimsun, is that still required to display flash on firefox?
<crimsun> alex_mayorga: if you use Flash from the repo, yes.
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider: ping
<alex_mayorga> crimsun, thanks
<bjsnider> alex_mayorga, mmmyyyessssss?
<alex_mayorga> just got this on launchpad "The following errors were encountered: * Server error, please contact an administrator. OOPS ID:OOPS-1507EA643"
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1507EA643
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider: do you remember the 64 flash from your ppa?
<bjsnider> i do
<bjsnider> it's still there
<bjsnider> some of the ubuntu-x guys told me that it's fine from a legal standpoint so it's enabled now
<alex_mayorga> if I try to aptitude remove nspluginwrapper I get "flashplugin-installer [10.0.45.2ubuntu1 (lucid, now) -> 10.0.42.34ubuntu2~ppa4
<alex_mayorga> (lucid)]" How bad is that?
<bjsnider> means you have the lucid repo version
<alex_mayorga> so it got updated over your ppa?
<bjsnider> that's what the "now" means
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider: would you bump your version?
<bjsnider> yes it did get updated because theirs in newer
<bjsnider> how can theirs be newer than mine?
 * alex_mayorga is clueless
<bjsnider> 10.0.45?
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider: would your approach also fix this Bug #178038 ?
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/178038)
<crimsun> since the native 64-bit Flash plugin doesn't use nspluginwrapper, that symptom would not be relevant. In a way, 'yes it would fix it'.
<crimsun> However, to be pedantically correct, it does not fix the bug; it only works around it.
<bjsnider> well, i'll be a monkey's uncle. it appears that adobe has actually released an updated version of the plugin
<bjsnider> the flash developer has taken a break from whining and has done some coding
<bjsnider> alex_mayorga, gimme a few minutes and i'l package the new one
<alex_mayorga> both bjsnider's and lucid are lagging, right? According to Adobe's site 10.1.51.66 is out there somewhere
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider, thanks!
<bjsnider> that's probably the 32-bit version
<bjsnider> whoever develops that one writes code and not winy blog posts
<alex_mayorga> yea, 64 bit is http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libflashplayer-10.0.45.2.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz
<alex_mayorga> 10.0.45.2 seems to be it
 * alex_mayorga wonders when HTML5, ogg would take over
<Damascene> hello, sound isn't working on my laptop. I read about the backport enabling thing. but I'm on lucid does that apply?
<Hyperzid> I'm wondring if lucid will get 2.6.33.. Most likely it wont get hyper-v support.. so then I cant choose ubuntu.
<DanaG> hmm, now that I have 3 gigs of RAM instead of 4 (since I moved 1 gig to the netbook), is there still any benefit to 64-bit, compared to 32-bit?
<crimsun> Damascene: no, we're deprecating linux-backports-modules now that we have daily builds
<crimsun> Damascene: also, lucid's daily builds are broken until Brad next uploads my fix
<crimsun> Damascene: so, probably tomorrow try it
<Damascene> ok thanks.
<DanaG> oh yeah, thanks for the wifi backports... now I can stop manually building compat-wireless.
<DanaG> I was doing that to get the new "led_mode" parameter in iwlcore -- to stop that damn blinking.
<Hyperzid> Anyone know which kernel 10.04 will get??
<xnguard> Can someone tell me if it's possible to restore the Wine menu using dpkg-reconfigure or similar, and what I need to do first?
<Hyperzid> 2.6.33 will soon be released...
<crimsun> Hyperzid: 2.6.32.
<DanaG> hmm, oh yeah, the thing I _was_ wanting 2.6.33 for was samsung-laptop, but now I found out how to compile it on 2.6.33 -- and then found out that it doesn't do what I'd expected it to do. =þ
<Hyperzid> crimsun, do you know how ofen the kernel will be upgraded in 10.04?
<Hyperzid> crimsun, will be kernel keep the same version.. only patched.. or will it be upgraded?
<BUGabundo> crimsun: back, sorry. I have no idea. I got it with regular updates. I though it was a design update to lucid
<BUGabundo> its an Indicator applet too
<crimsun> Hyperzid: there will be SRUs, yes, but no major version bumps. However, you will be able to choose to install newer versions.
<crimsun> BUGabundo: right, I can't test the new one on this account, because i-a is completely broken in this setup.
<crimsun> I'll create a new user and see if I can sift out what's happening.
<BUGabundo> just use Guest Session
<BUGabundo> that's what I always do to test a clean profile
<Hyperzid> crimsun, but its possible to get security updates for the old 2.6.32 kernel for the whole 5 year period?
<crimsun> Hyperzid: yes
<Hyperzid> *old* :-p
<Hyperzid> Cool.
<crimsun> BUGabundo: guest session is completely broken.
<BUGabundo> crimsun: let me know if you feel I should file a bug on the applet behaviour
<crimsun> BUGabundo: I have to use a new user account
<BUGabundo> crimsun: worked for me last week
<BUGabundo> let me try it now
<BUGabundo> if I don't come back, I guess it doesn't work :D
<crimsun> BUGabundo: I don't expect it to ever work for /this/ account; it isn't a standard GNOME env
<BUGabundo> crimsun: FYI just works
<BUGabundo> I wish everything would go as smooth as that
<BUGabundo> new session, changed volume, logout, restored this one
<BUGabundo> but still, the behaviour of change volume doesn't unmute stays
<RAOF> Man, the volume indicator should totally present volume controls for all your sinks.
<crimsun> RAOF: just like Windows does?
<RAOF> I don't know; I've never used Windows 7.
<crimsun> BUGabundo: I don't know what you mean
<DanaG> Win7 does offer multi-card controls if you tell it to.
<BUGabundo> crimsun: relating to what point ?
<RAOF> But given there's a (disabled) “mute all” button there, it's a logical step :)
<crimsun> 17:03 < BUGabundo> but still, the behaviour of change volume doesn't unmute stays
<BUGabundo> trying to be clear:
<DanaG> My biggest gripe: setting zero volume makes gnome assert the mute pin.
<BUGabundo> if you mute sounds, raise volume, it will still be muted
<DanaG> That's wrong.  KDE doesn't do that.  Windows doesn't do that.  My firmware doesn't do that!
<DanaG> Zero volume is minimum... mute, is off.
<crimsun> DanaG: PA is open-source, have at it.
<DanaG> It's not a PA issue... it's a gnome "feature".
<RAOF> GNOME is open source - have at it! :P
<BUGabundo> aahaahaahaha
<DanaG> The problem is the gnome devs' stubbornness.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/332081
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 332081 in gnome-settings-daemon "Panel volume icon state changes to "mute" when volume reaches zero" [Low,New]
<bjsnider> alex_mayorga, alright, the build is queued. it will be 15-30 minutes i imagine. i built it in pbuilder. it installs and works, so you shouldn't have any problems
<bjsnider> except waiting for the build system to build it that is
<DanaG> http://www.mail-archive.com/usability@gnome.org/msg02187.html
<crimsun> what's the effective differencne between setting the master volume to zero and muting it?
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-media/+bug/444548
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 444548 in humanity-icon-theme "Not having a muted icon for the volume applet causes confusion" [Undecided,Fix released]
<DanaG> In my case, the effective difference is that zero volume doesn't turn my mute LED orange.
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> all because of a led
<BUGabundo> woot
<DanaG> Win7 icons do this: high->low show decreasing numbers of "waves"... and zero has no waves.
<DanaG> Mute... has an "X".\
<crimsun> DanaG: and which codec do you use?
<bjsnider> DanaG, you've been complaining about this for a long time now
<DanaG> ADI1984.
<high-rez> I'm trying to do a aptitude full-upgrade and I'm seeing this:
<DanaG> Or rather, 1988.
<DanaG> Software-wise, I think it's about the same.
<high-rez> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com lucid/main libmysqlclient16 7.0.9-1  /   403  Forbidden
<DanaG> Also, that mute behavior tends to desync my hardware mute from the software state -- though that is a different bug.
<crimsun> bah, I hate Analog Devices
<DanaG> Test case: press mute soft-key.  LED turns orange, but software doesn't acknowledge muting (that's a bug).  now slide down to zero and back up... it unmutes the hardware mute.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/284319
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 284319 in linux "mute, brightness buttons on new HP 6930p laptop" [Medium,Confirmed]
<DanaG> I posted some observations on GPIO behavior there.
<crimsun> yeah, that's a driver issue; we're obviously not doing the right thing WRT GPIOx
<DanaG> (The zero->mute is a subjective thing.)
<crimsun> I e-mailed Takashi about it some time ago; I just don't have any hardware to test.
<DanaG> aah.
<crimsun> can you pastebin your codec again, please?
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider, thanks appreciated
<BUGabundo> high-rez: sudo aptitude update firsr
<DanaG> er, the alsa-info?
<high-rez> BUGabundo: i did already.
<crimsun> DanaG: sure, or /proc/asound/card*/codec*
<BUGabundo> high-rez: change mirrors then
<high-rez> BUGabundo: In fact, I have a tcpdump to prove it.  :)
<BUGabundo> maybe its not updated, or corrupted
<DanaG> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=5dc8c17bce13208bcf2287dba668cea7a5e5596f
<crimsun> DanaG: I can emulate the codec, but it isn't the same as testing on bare metal
<crimsun> thanks
<Ian_Corne> when i take on the dev versions, i always switch repos to main server
<DanaG> I wish companies would let devs borrow devices for the sake of testing these sorts of things.
<Ian_Corne> just to be sure :)
<eagles0513875> hey guys anyone able to upgrade from karmic to lucid
<high-rez> I have, but I can't do an upgrade today as one of the mirrors is broken :(
<DanaG> Cheapest thingy I can see with the same HP ADI thingy is a refurb of the 5101 netbook.
<BUGabundo> Ian_Corne: I run both main ,and a local mirror, to save bw
<BUGabundo> Ian_Corne: how is that android app going ?
<DanaG> It's also interesting that ALSA offers bitrates the card doesn't claim to offer in Windows with official drivers... but DOES claim to offer with default HDA driver in Windows.
<DanaG> That makes it hard to tell what the card actually supports.
<eagles0513875> high-rez: ok i noticed that the mirror for the mysql-cluster package seems to be broken for me
<eagles0513875> :(
<crimsun> DanaG: sometimes they do (cf. Canonical OEM team has NDAs with various manufacturers)
<DanaG> This wouldn't even need nda; it's already-released hardware. =þ
<crimsun> sure, but I'm not even under that umbrella
<DanaG> Bummer.
<crimsun> I rely on either my chequebook or a kind soul
<DanaG> Dang.  I wish they'd hook you up with the OEM team, even just on a lending-hardware basis.
<Ian_Corne> BUGabundo: slowly, need to do uni work first :p
<DanaG> Oh yeah, just noticed the "no modem function group found" -- I turned off HDA modem in BIOS.
<DanaG> Oh, and stereo digital out?  Wonder if that's for the dock, only.
<BUGabundo> err
<BUGabundo> anyone care to add Mounter applet to a gnome bar
<BUGabundo> and tell me what happens?
<BUGabundo> nevermind
<BUGabundo> PBCK
<alex_mayorga> RAOF, ping
<RAOF> alex_mayorga: contentless pong.
<alex_mayorga> RAOF, should I enable nouveau now?
<RAOF> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Testing/NouveauEvaluation should be working, I think.
<alex_mayorga> RAOF, even in my crazy laptop LCD
<RAOF> I've been away in Hobart, so I'm not totally up to date on the past couple of days' work.
<RAOF> If you haven't already tested & filled out a row of that support matrix, you probably should - whether it works or not :)
<alex_mayorga> RAOF, thanks, I'll check it out, I just need to remove the mode thing from GRUB, right?
<BUGabundo> RAOF: im loving the new drivers
<BUGabundo> even 1080 vids work nice
<BUGabundo> just a shame on every boot something new breaks
<BUGabundo> so now I got newer kernel working, but -12 dead, and no 3D either :\
<alex_mayorga> RAOF, mine says 2.6.32-12.1 not ~pre3
<RAOF> alex_mayorga: Your what?
<RAOF> Your linux-backport-modules-nouveau-2.6.32-13-generic package?
<alex_mayorga> linux-backports-modules-nouveau-2.6.32-12-generic
<alex_mayorga> yup
<RAOF> It *should* be linux-backport-modules-nouveau-2.6.32-1*3*-generic
<alex_mayorga> RAOF, I'll check the URL you sent tonight and add my results if anything, thanks
<BUGabundo> linux-backports-modules-nouveau-2.6.32-12-generic:
<BUGabundo>   Installed: (none)
<BUGabundo>   Candidate: 2.6.32-12.1
<BUGabundo> linux-backports-modules-nouveau-2.6.32-13-generic:
<BUGabundo>   Installed: 2.6.32-13.2
<RAOF> Ah.  There's a newer one in the main archives.  That's right.
<RAOF> Which is probably the one you want, anyway.  It's got -rc7's nouveau.
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, are you still interested in having "lessfs" packaged?
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: remind me, please
<bjsnider> you asked a few months ago to have lessfs packaged, for reasons only you know
<BUGabundo> I know
<BUGabundo> I remember about it , a little bit
<BUGabundo> not sure what for
<bjsnider> Lessfs is an userspace (fuse) inline data de-duplicating filesystem for Linux that includes support for lzo or QuickLZ compression and encryption.
<BUGabundo> ahh right
<BUGabundo> de-dup stuff
<BUGabundo> I needed that to make a volume and remove dupes
<BUGabundo> thanks for reminding me
<BUGabundo> is it packaged in debian already?
<BUGabundo> or the dependy resolved?
<bjsnider> i'm working on it tonight
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> cool
<ripps> meh, somebody needs to update libgjs0 so it install properly with new xulrunner
#ubuntu+1 2010-02-16
<tj83> someone want to explain to me why its ok for ubuntu to strike a deal for cash basically exchanging hands through yahoo from microsoft? why on earth would ubuntu agree to use yahoo as the default search engine for lucid lynx firefox? yahoo being powered by BING
<tj83> cause i am seriously about to pack my things and move out of ubuntu into fedora
<tj83> i was all fired up about lucid, been doing the testing, but now, now i hear this.... and wow. sooooooooooo wrong.
<tj83> anyone have a take on this or no?
<bjsnider> tj83, you're joking right?
<tj83> bjsnider, not at all
<tj83> bjsnider, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2010-January/030065.html
<bjsnider> no, i mean are you serious about being autraged
<danbhfive> anyone here using ubuntu one?
<danbhfive> I'm finding it doesn't work that well at syncing...
<kklimonda> danbhfive, I use and it works fine for me
<danbhfive> kklimonda: hmm, I use it across 3 accounts, and it has trouble syncing.  It won't sync when I ask it to, and when it does syn, it is only a few files at a time... bah!
<rww> That's better than it works for me.
<danbhfive> :p
<rww> tj83: everyone had a take about it two weeks ago, when it happened. The Blogosphere Outrage Machine has a short attention span, though, so nobody cares any more.
<wick94> hi
<_CommandeR_> how do i change tty font?
<_CommandeR_> wrong irc :)
<wick94> what r the new features coming in lucid lynx
<wick94> r they going to have app store in 10.04 lucid lynx
<wick94> helllloooo
<wick94> any1
<danbhfive> wick94: app store?  I think it is called software center
<wick94> i mean the app center
<wick94> i saw it some where
<wick94> they were thnking of dropping software centr and synaptic
<wick94> let me find
<danbhfive> wick94: yeah, its called Software Center
<wick94> danbhfive: http://ospalace.blogspot.com/2010/01/rumoredubuntu-appcenter.html
<wick94> thts the link
<wick94> anyway gtg
<wick94> cya
<Semitones> is Lucid incorporating any ideas from linux mint?
<charlie-tca> why would they? Mint is a dirivative of Ubuntu, right?
<charlie-tca> They use a lot of proprietary stuff, that Ubuntu won't allow because of license issues
<Semitones> true, I wasn't thinking about that
<Semitones> I've heard that some people also like mint because the update manager is less annoying, or because it has more wallpapers/themes to choose from
<Semitones> I was just wondering if anyone in ubuntu thought, hey, these are cool ideas, and implemented something like them
<danbhfive> Semitones: I heard ubuntu was going to adjust the update notifications, but I don't know if that was related to mint
<crimsun> Semitones: someone may have, but I don't know offhand of any effort to incorporate them.
<Semitones> mm I'll lurk here for a bit, I'm just curious that's all
<crimsun> (honestly, it's viable to Linux Mint to keep them separate, but please don't read that as an endorsement of Ubuntu /not/ incorporating them.)
<crimsun> (as with most things, it may be due to lack of resources, namely a motivated someone/group stepping up to merge the differences.)
<xTheGoat121x> I've got a question -- the "Me Menu" that's being worked on for Lucid, is there any way to get it in Karmic?
<LADmaticCA> any 64bit users out there?
<rww> LADmaticCA: yes
<LADmaticCA> rww, does your machine report high ram usage on boot...like 800MB?
<rww> LADmaticCA: I haven't noticed anything like that, no. I have 4GB, though, so it's unlikely that I would. What procedure are you using to notice it?
<LADmaticCA> rww, I've used htop and the system monitor. By the math in the system monitor I should be around 380-400MB.
<LADmaticCA> rww, I have 4gigs too, but I've never seen it that high on my jaunty 64bit. it's around 300-400MB at boot
<un214> Grrr
<un214> apt-get dist-upgrade really messed up my machine
<alex_mayorga> RAOF, you there?
<rww> Sure would be wonderful if people stopped thinking that upgrading with apt-get dist-upgrade is a good idea.
<alex_mayorga> rww: what's the good idea, then?
<alex_mayorga> aptitude dist-upgrade?
<rww> alex_mayorga: For upgrading to development releases, "do-release-upgrade -d" or "update-manager -d"
<alex_mayorga> rww: thanks, now I should know better :)
<rww> same as for stable releases, except with the -d to tell it to check for development releases :)
<alex_mayorga> anyone knows how to check if I'm effectively running nouveau drivers?
<billybigrigger_> lspci -nnk
<billybigrigger_> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc M880G [Mobility Radeon HD 4200] [1002:9712]
<billybigrigger_> 	Kernel driver in use: radeon
<billybigrigger_> 	Kernel modules: radeon
<alex_mayorga> nvidiafb?
<bjsnider> if you run for example lsmod|grep nouveau
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider: it comes clean
<bjsnider> alex_mayorga, , did flash install ok?
<bjsnider> clean?
<un214> hang updating kexec-tools
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider, It seems to work
<bjsnider> you mean that command yields nothing?
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider: yes and it gave nsplugin the boot too :)
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider: yes, no output from lsmod you suggested
<bjsnider> then you aren't running the nouveau driver
<alex_mayorga> glxgears now works though
<alex_mayorga> and jockey says nvidia is not active either, I'm a bit puzzled
<alex_mayorga> would investigate more tomorrow I guess
<bjsnider> you must be running the blob
<bjsnider> try lsmod|grep nvidia
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider, no output either
<bjsnider> maybe you're running some odd mixture of the nvidia glx stuff and some other ddx driver
<bjsnider> alex_mayorga, what does the glxinfo command show?
<un214> looks like I can just jettison kexec-tools
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider: http://pastebin.com/f67240d72
<alex_mayorga> I need to catch some sleep, talk to you later
<DanaG> usb0: couldn't determine device driver; ignoring...
<DanaG> argh
<DanaG> trying to set up the beagleboard as usb host.
<Semitones> rww, will the upgrade to Lucid be easier than the previous one? (i.e. has the process changed?)
<Takyoji> Anyone having trouble updating the following packages? empathy, empathy-common, gnome-orca, byobu, tomboy, nautilus-sendto-empathy, nvidia-96-modaliases, nvidia-173-modaliases, nvidia-current-modaliases
<DanaG> Feb 15 23:02:44 beagleboard NetworkManager: <WARN>  device_creator(): /sys/devices/platform/musb_hdrc/gadget/net/usb0: couldn't determine device driver; ignoring...
<rww> Semitones: as far as I know, it'll be the same as it was from Jaunty to Karmic...
<Takyoji> Due to the packages not being found on the repository (404)
<rww> update-manager or do-release-upgrade
<rww> Takyoji: that happens sometimes. It tends to fix itself
<Semitones> hmm maybe that was the problem I thought it was dist-upgrade back then
<Takyoji> ahh; alright
<Semitones> oh wait no I didn'
<Semitones> I used update manager
<Takyoji> Anyone reported having issues with GDM; whereas the X server (supposedly) crashes after like 5-10 seconds once presented with the login screen ; then is restarted, and the functions?
<Takyoji> otherwise how would I potentially go about debugging that?
<Takyoji> when the GDM screen is initially presented, there's a few blinking pixels on the top pixel row
<Takyoji> generally a graphical issue
<Takyoji> flickering, would describe it best
<rww> Takyoji: when you type things into GDM, does the flickering change?
<rww> I have autologin turned on, and I get a similar thing on my GNOME desktop sometimes, and it crashes too after a few seconds.
<Takyoji> flickering change in what way exactly?
<Takyoji> otherwise I have a NVidia GeForce 8800GT; no onboard graphics.
<rww> moves to the right a little. It's almost like there's a messed up console overlayed on the top of the screen. it's very odd.
<Takyoji> Haven't noticed such
<Takyoji> I'll be sure to check next time
<Takyoji> Otherwise I checked apport after I logged in, and it said something crashed; I let it gather information, then I was presented with a screen implying "The program failed on an assertion failure, but the message could not be retrieved. Apport does not support reporting these crashes."
<Takyoji> The package that crashed was xserver-xorg-core
<Takyoji> Which I'm assuming is related to the GDM issue
<Takyoji> since I haven't noticed X11 restarting any other time
<syn-ack> I've filed bugs against plymouth crashing GDM too so yeah
<syn-ack> heh
<Takyoji> So to file a bug related to Lucid development; how would I go about that? (if the situation ever come up)
<Takyoji> In terms of Launchpad
<Takyoji> bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid -- correct?
<rww> Takyoji: decide which package it's a bug in, then do "ubuntu-bug packagenamehere" at the command-line. It automatically does a bunch of the work for you.
<Takyoji> alright
<eagles0513875> hey guys im trying to upgrade from karmic to lucid using network upgrade but it seems like one of the repos is not setup correctly
<Damascene> Hi,
<Damascene> crimsun, did you fix the diver thing?
<jemark> gnome-volume-control-applet is gone?
<maxb> Killed off in favour of an indicator, IIUC
<zniavre> some guy told me if you delete indicator "new stuff" volume controler must return (but i do not see this behaviour)
<YaManicKill> anyone else having problems with gwibber in lucid? mine doesn't seem to show any updates. not sure if it is even getting the updates
<zniavre> mine crash
<YaManicKill> the only error that it creates when started from the command line is something to do with my theme (completely unrelated I think)
<YaManicKill> its working again :-)
<alkisg> On a chroot, I'm trying to install gnome-power-manager, but I'm getting this:
<alkisg> gnome-power-manager: Depends: upower but it is not installable
<alkisg> Is that due to some repository updating problem, or is my chroot broken?
<kklimonda> alkisg, upower has only been uploaded to the archive so you have to wait a bit to get it
<alkisg> Ah, ok, I was worrying about my chroot-generation code for a minute! :) Thanks!
<kklimonda> alkisg, you can download needed packages by hand from https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upower
<alkisg> Nah it's ok, I was trying to test a script that automatically builds a fat client chroot, so I'll wait for upower to be available, to test my script properly.
<vish> !test
<ubottu> hrm?
<ikonia> worked fine
<edgy> Hi
<edgy> When I try to install some packages now I get: Untrusted packages could compromise your system's security.
<edgy> You should only proceed with the installation if you are certain that
<edgy> this is what you want to do
<edgy> is ubuntu server hacked or what? ;)
<edgy> e.g install parley
<Greenwill> Who has a Fujitsu s7220... please contact me... i'm out of Japan and out of USA... i can't buy a fujitsu s7220 laptop here... if i order it from japan and ubuntu doesn't run on it i'll have big troubles...i didn't find it at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/Fujitsu  ... could you test it ? (take installation video)please let me know bobgreenwill@openoffice.org thanks in advance
<Greenwill> Who has a Fujitsu s7220... please contact me... i'm out of Japan and out of USA... i can't buy a fujitsu s7220 laptop here... if i order it from japan and ubuntu doesn't run on it i'll have big troubles...i didn't find it at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/Fujitsu  ... could you test it ? (take installation video)please let me know bobgreenwill@openoffice.org thanks in advance
<kklimonda> huh, seems like bug 434316 is back
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 434316 in empathy "Useless black bar in notification area visible" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/434316
<BUGabundo> Happy Carnaval o/
<saxin> I'm trying to get hold on the current daily build of Lucid, but I can only find 704mb.. so its not possible to get it on a CD.. :\
<pmatulis> saxin: yes, and that's what the site says
<bjsnider> BUGabundo_FOODZ, i built lessfs last night
<BUGabundo_FOODZ> cool bjsnider
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: on your ppa ?
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, no, i created another one for it
<BUGabundo> cool
<BUGabundo> ping me to it :D
<bjsnider> i can't say for sure that it works. it's a complex thing to package. it created its own executables in /usr/bin and sbin, i manually moved everything else to /usr/lib/lessfs, so if the executables find that stuff, it will work i suppose, but it runs as a service and it has no upstart entry, so you'll have to start it manually or create a startup script of some sort
<BUGabundo> thanks
<BUGabundo> installing
<kklimonda> !define lessfs ;)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BUGabundo> now to give full control of my VM to bjsnider
<BUGabundo> we trust to much on the _random guy_
<bjsnider> take a look at the installed documentation too. i put a pdf quickstart file in there with the rest. there quite a bit of documentation
<bjsnider> i can split off a -dev package too if the developer can tell me which headers should go in it
<BUGabundo> apt should allow to refresh JUST ONE repo
<BUGabundo> I have so many it suck to update them all to just install one package
<BUGabundo> $ cat /etc/apt/sources.list| wc -l
<BUGabundo> 39
<kklimonda> BUGabundo, it doesn't really say much
<kklimonda> BUGabundo, my sources.list is 44 lines long and I have only default repos there ;)
<BUGabundo> I don'tmine are treemed
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: where's the pdf?
<bjsnider> take a look at the installed documentation. /usr/share/doc blah blah
<BUGabundo> /usr/share/doc/lessfs/lessfs_quickstart.pdf.gz
<bjsnider> right
<BUGabundo> Please use lessfs with a blocksize of at least 32k.
<BUGabundo> Using lessfs with a 64k or 128k blocksize is advised.
<BUGabundo> WOW
<BUGabundo> gonna need a new partition for it :\
<BUGabundo> LISTEN_PORT=100
<BUGabundo> that's freaky
<Damascene> any change on laptop microphone problem?
<alex_mayorga> !log
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: :/usr/lib/lessfs$ ./lessfs /etc/lessfs.cfg /fuse ­o negative_timeout=0,entry_timeout=0,attr_timeout=0,use_ino,readdir_ino,default_permissions,allow_other,big_writes,max_read=131072,max_write=131072
<BUGabundo> User defined signal 1
<BUGabundo> I wonder what signal 1 is
<BUGabundo> nothing in the man
<bjsnider> probably should get in touch with the developer on that
<BUGabundo> will do
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider: are you still around?
<bjsnider> yes i are
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider: so what's driving my video now? http://pastebin.com/f67240d72
<alex_mayorga> mesa?
<bjsnider> that says mesa which means nouveau i'm sure
<bjsnider> or part of it
<alex_mayorga> but shouldn't lsmod say something about it?
<bjsnider> you don't appear to be using the nouveau ddx driver
<bjsnider> could be vesa
<alex_mayorga> I wonder if I should add my info to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Testing/NouveauEvaluation then
<bjsnider> what's in the xorg.conf file?
<BUGabundo> email sent bjsnider, now we wait
<bjsnider> he has a wordpress site that has lots of feedback
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, wait. that command is probably wrong.
<BUGabundo> "If you don't have xorg.conf file, you will have to create one, because Xorg will use nv driver by default."
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider, there's no /etc/X11/xorg.conf but a xorg.conf.failsafe
<BUGabundo> humm I didn't have a xorg.conf and it was working fine until kernel upgrade
<BUGabundo> alex_mayorga: me too
<BUGabundo> so now I got now 3D
<BUGabundo> I wonder if that's what I'm missing
<alex_mayorga> BUGabundo: how do you confirm you have 3D?
<BUGabundo> alex_mayorga: compiz is not starting
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, that is based on the idea that you've built the software yourself and have the mklessfs file in your current working directory. but that file is in /usr/sbin
<BUGabundo> so I know I don't have 3D
<BUGabundo> ahhh bjsnider
<BUGabundo> another try then
<bjsnider> so you should change from ./mklessfs to /usr/sbin/mklessfs
<BUGabundo> :/usr/sbin$ sudo ./mklessfs /etc/lessfs.cfg
<BUGabundo> User defined signal 1
<BUGabundo> same thing bjsnider
<bjsnider> no
<bjsnider> :/usr/lib/lessfs$ sudo /usr/sbin/mklessfs /etc/lessfs.cfg
<BUGabundo> ahh full path
<BUGabundo> even if in there!
<BUGabundo> no, that doesn't make sense
<BUGabundo> I'm already in PATH
<BluesKaj> howdy
<BUGabundo> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi BUGabundo
<bjsnider> :/usr/lib/lessfs$ sudo mklessfs /etc/lessfs.cfg
<BUGabundo>  :/usr/lib/lessfs$ sudo mklessfs /etc/lessfs.cfg
<BUGabundo> User defined signal 1
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: 64 or 32 bits system?
<bjsnider> what do you mean?
<BUGabundo> /lib is symlink to /lib64
<BUGabundo> while on 32 its another dir
<BUGabundo> I get both /lib32 and /lib64
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, what happens if you do sudo mklessfs /etc/lessfs.cfg
<BUGabundo> $ sudo mklessfs /etc/lessfs.cfg
<BUGabundo> User defined signal 1
<bjsnider> we need a verbose switch
<BUGabundo> heh
<bjsnider> does the manpage mention one?
<BUGabundo> nothing
<BUGabundo> AFAICS
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, i can see one difference between the rpm and the deb. the rpm has an /etc/init.d/lessfs in addition to it being in the /usr/bin directory. do you want to create that symlink?
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> which paths ?
<bjsnider> well, it would be ln -s /usr/bin/lessfs /etc/init.d/lessfs
<BUGabundo> $ ls /etc/init.d/lessfs
<BUGabundo> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 15 2010-02-16 14:45 /etc/init.d/lessfs -> /usr/bin/lessfs*
<BUGabundo> :/usr/sbin$ sudo mklessfs /etc/lessfs.cfg
<BUGabundo> User defined signal 1
<bjsnider> when you installed it, did it pull anything else in?
<BUGabundo> yes
<BUGabundo>   lessfs libtokyocabinet8{a}
<bjsnider> mklessfs -c /test/test.cfg
<bjsnider> i think that gives more info
<BUGabundo> $ mklessfs -c /tmp/test.cfg
<BUGabundo> User defined signal 1
<BUGabundo> $ kmail
<BUGabundo> Maximum number of clients reachedkmail: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<BUGabundo> <unknown program name>(18542)/: Communication problem with  "kmail" , it probably crashed.
<BUGabundo> Error message was:  "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown" : " "The name org.kde.kmail was not provided by any .service files" "
<BUGabundo> sigh
<dupondje> hmz, is there a bugreport about the broken login windows @ boot sometimes ?
<BUGabundo> dupondje: what drivers?
<BUGabundo> and do you have plymouth ?
<dupondje> ii  nvidia-current                             190.53-0ubuntu14
<BUGabundo> Maximum number of clients reachedkmail: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<BUGabundo> this is bad
<dupondje> ii  plymouth                                   0.8.0~-10
<dupondje> :P
<BUGabundo> remove plymouth try again
<BUGabundo> https://launchpad.net/bugs/506717
<BUGabundo> https://launchpad.net/bugs/506717
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 506717 in plymouth "[Lucid] plymouth does not display when using nvidia drivers" [High,Fix released]
<BUGabundo> err
<BUGabundo> not that one, I think
<BUGabundo> https://launchpad.net/bugs/494563
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 494563 in ubiquity "Lucid "Free Software Only" fails to restart after installation." [Medium,Confirmed]
<BUGabundo> bad google
<dupondje> This bug was fixed in the package plymouth - 0.8.0~-8 ? :D
<kavurt> i'm trying to boot the lucid kubuntu, but it asks me a username and password. what is it?
<BUGabundo> kavurt: go to a TTY, restart gdm
<BUGabundo> or KDM in your case
<kavurt> shoud I say restart kdm? BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> $ kdm restart
<kavurt> tty won't ask a username?
<BUGabundo> or with sudo actually
<BUGabundo> not in livecd
<kavurt> i'll try thanks
<Ian_Corne> BUGabundo: not usually
<Ian_Corne> i had cases where it did
<Ian_Corne> in some karmic alpha version
<BUGabundo> Ian_Corne: ?
<Ian_Corne> the tty
<BUGabundo> Ian_Corne: it always should
<BUGabundo> in the live cd
<Ian_Corne> well, i've had cases where it didn't :p
<Ian_Corne> but that's in the past now!
<kklimonda> how can I crop image on lucid with default tools at the moment?
<BUGabundo> scary http://paste.ubuntu.com/377756/
<BUGabundo> ======= Backtrace: =========
<BUGabundo> /lib/libc.so.6(+0x76a66)[0x7fcf5d23ba66]
<Lefantomedurezo> Hello
<Ian_Corne> those kind of traces are never a good sign :p
<BluesKaj> kklimonda, do you have gimp ?
<Lefantomedurezo>  Do you know if ATI RADEON HD Mobility 2600 will be supported for 3D and powerplay on ubuntu lucid?
<Lefantomedurezo> because ATI's driver freez since the release 9.12
<Lefantomedurezo> on every distrib
<kklimonda> BluesKaj: well - not I have but I was hoping that something has replaced it in this area as it was planned :)
<kklimonda> s/not/now
<BluesKaj> dunno about cropping with gwenview , but you can resize
<kklimonda> hmm.. I really like the new split view in transmission
<BUGabundo> Ian_Corne: to the point I'm even afraid of rebooting again
<BluesKaj> kklimonda, try digikam , I prefer it to gimp, it's in the repos
<om26er> kklimonda, transmission or nautilus ?
<kklimonda> om26er: of course nautilus :)
<om26er> ha
<kklimonda> BluesKaj: I'm a toolkit nazi ;)
<BluesKaj> oops forgot that's a kde app
<BluesKaj> well then goo luck
<kklimonda> BluesKaj: I can use gimp just fine but was hoping that they have already prepared a replacement
<Ian_Corne> BUGabundo: is that when running any dpkg tool?
<BUGabundo> Ian_Corne: aptitude
<Ian_Corne> hmm
<Ian_Corne> well if you reboot or not won't really fix stuff :p
<Ian_Corne> can you still install .deb's with dpkg?
<Ian_Corne> you could try reinstalling an older version of aptitude
<BUGabundo> Ian_Corne: its not fixing it I'm worrird
<BUGabundo> its about the libc6 tracing to the point it won't boot, or lose data
<Ian_Corne> memory corruption?
<om26er> I unplug the charge and it still says battery full
<BUGabundo> om26er: I unplug the charge and it says 10.46%
<om26er> BUGabundo, what does it say after an hour? in my case it says battery full ;)
<BUGabundo> I didn't leave it all that time off
<BUGabundo> I was just grabbing something to lunch from the kitchen
<BUGabundo> closing my laptop Lit is a big no no
<Damascene> Hi,
<Damascene> have the laptop's microphone problem been solved?
<Damascene> crimsun,
<high-rez> Seriously, 24 hours later and nobody could care to fix a permissions error on us.archive.ubuntu.com ?
<dupondje> whats the problem exactly ?
<high-rez> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libmysqlclient-lgpl/+bug/522225
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 522225 in libmysqlclient-lgpl "permissions incorrect on libmysqlclient16_7.0.9-1_amd64.deb" [Undecided,New]
<high-rez> If you try to download the .deb you get a 403 from the server.
<dupondje> high-rez: I see if I can get somebody fixing it ;)
<high-rez> dupondje: Would be much appreciated.  Same issue apparently for 522542 :)
<Damascene> should I follow the sound trouble shooting for Karmic for my problem?
<om26er> new battery full color is ugly isn't it?
<Damascene> on my netbook-launcher there is no color
<Damascene> does any one knows what to do with microphone issue on Lucid? on Karmic I just install backport module as suggested in the wiki.
<BluesKaj> Damascene, you need to use the capture option in the mixer/volumr ctrl in the panel
<Damascene> may I get more explanation on how to get to that?
<Damascene> I don't find any thing with the name of capture in the sound properties in System group
<Damascene> BluesKaj,
<dupondje> high-rez: there seems to be more problems with mysql-cluster-7.0
<high-rez> dupondje: You mean besides the file permissions issues? ;)
<dupondje> y
<Damascene> I've used some other distribution Grub and I want the Lucid one pack. how to do it?
<dupondje> how yea mean ,
<Damascene> got it https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Damascene> but it wasn't windows it was fedora
<MaximLevitsky> Any chance to see vmware galllium 3d bits in 10.4?
<pgoetz> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily/current/ doesn't appear to contain an .iso .....
<MaximLevitsky> At least mesa parts
<MaximLevitsky> No, I am not running ubuntu in a vm on xp host...
<MaximLevitsky> Both host and guest are ubuntu
<MaximLevitsky> 9.10 and 10.04
<pasjr> Can anyone tell me how to slow down the cycle on F-Spot Screen Saver?
<Laibsch> Are there any remaining known major problems in Lucid?  Any intrusive changes still on the roadmap?
<kklimonda> Laibsch: plymouth is still causing problems for some people
<Laibsch> kklimonda: That is of no concern for a server install, is it?
<kklimonda> Laibsch: actually I have no idea - probably no
<Laibsch> good
<Laibsch> thanks
<alex_mayorga> RAOF, you there?
<DanaG> asix: disagrees about version of symbol {usbnet_unlink_rx_urbs,usbnet_skb_return,usbnet_get_endpoints,usbnet_defer_kevent}
<DanaG> weird.
<DanaG> anyway, the curly-bracket list is me collapsing 5 lines down to 1.
<LiraNuna> does anyone else get 403 on libmysqlclient16_7.0.9-1_amd64.deb
<BUGabundo> LiraNuna: refresh your sources
<BUGabundo> or change mirror
<LiraNuna> I updated several times, I didn't think of changing mirrors
<LiraNuna> thanks BUGabundo, I didn't think of changing mirrors
<LiraNuna> huh, I still get the same error
<gnomefreak> LiraNuna: what error?
<LiraNuna> 403 on mysql-client
<gnomefreak> oh
<LiraNuna> seems like I'm not the only one who gets it, and I can't find a mirror without that problem
<LiraNuna> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mysql-cluster-7.0/
<LiraNuna> ubuntu.mirrors.tds.net seems to have the package with proper permissions
<LiraNuna> I hope this helps someone else
<BUGabundo> LiraNuna: the only reason for a package to be REMOVED
<BUGabundo> is cause it would cause more probs installed
<BUGabundo> just forget about it for a few hours
<LiraNuna> it was not removed, it's 403
<LiraNuna> 'forbidden'. not 'not found'
<BUGabundo> that's because it was removed of the archive
<BUGabundo> happens every so often
<LiraNuna> oh?
<LiraNuna> hmm, I will remove it then
<LiraNuna> I was in the middle of dist-upgrade
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, cause more problems installed...you mean like windows xp?
<LiraNuna> I just hope nothing depends on it
<BUGabundo> LiraNuna: AVOID distupgrades, PLESE
<LiraNuna> BUGabundo, too late - I just upgraded a hardy VM to lucid
<LiraNuna> I kept a backup, so don't worry
<BUGabundo> $ sudo aptitude update ; sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<BUGabundo> ohh
<LiraNuna> it's too late now, it's running
<BUGabundo> that's even worse
<LiraNuna> its's a VM relax
<BUGabundo> $ update-manager -d
<LiraNuna> it's a server machine
<BUGabundo> its not about relaxing
<BUGabundo> its about YOU not reading the F Manual
<BUGabundo> :p
<LiraNuna> BUGabundo, it's a server machine, it has no GUI
<BUGabundo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/TechnicalOverview
<LiraNuna> update-manager -d is not available
<BUGabundo> $ sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<LiraNuna> I saved a backup
<BUGabundo> start over then :D
<BUGabundo> and make a backup of the backup
<LiraNuna> I want to see if my custom configs are fine
<LiraNuna> I made heavy modifications to pam
<Ian_Corne> BUGabundo: got it working again?
<NateW>  anyone know where the original spec page for the indicators is?
<BUGabundo> LiraNuna: PAM changed a bit
<BUGabundo> Ian_Corne: got what?
<LiraNuna> BUGabundo, "a bit" ?
<BUGabundo> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/indicator-applet/+spec/mozilla-thunderbird
<BUGabundo> err bad google
<BUGabundo> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-lucid-empathy-indicator
<LiraNuna> BUGabundo, I've noticed it asked me to override my common-*,
<LiraNuna> again, I don't mind if the system breaks :)
<gnomefreak> indicators? do you mean the applets?
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: not exactly
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: ah
<BUGabundo> the darn new things arikana team is pushing us
<BUGabundo> to replace systray
<NateW> BUGabundo: im looking for the page that had pictures of a messy panel and what they are planning to do to fix that
<NateW> (im actually trying to find out if nm will become an indicator and if the clock will become an indicator)
<BUGabundo> volume already is an indicator
<BUGabundo> if *EVERYTHING* is going to be an indicator
<BUGabundo> then what's the idea to remove stuff from tray?
<BUGabundo> better make it Plamoids
<bjsnider> why do there need to be all of these indictators?
<NateW> no idea.. but networkmanager is out of place not being an indicator
<bjsnider> or systray icons?
<NateW> (its the only thing left in my panel)
<NateW> here is the page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExperienceTeam/ApplicationIndicators
<Ian_Corne> your aptitude
<BUGabundo> Ian_Corne: haven't run it again
<Zorael> Can't log in on a daily image of Kubuntu lucid; /var/log/kdm.log says "error setting MTRR (...) Inappropriate ioctl for device (25)", then ddxSigGiveUp. Any ideas? Videocard is an Nvidia GTX 260.
<BUGabundo> totally forgot about it
<Takyoji> So what's the reason for Plymouth causing the various issues noticed with GDM?
<LiraNuna> Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8) utility, e.g. service mysql restart
<LiraNuna> has that changed in lucid?
<syn-ack> No
<syn-ack> Takyoji: it sucks? ;)
<BUGabundo> LiraNuna: yes
<BUGabundo> now its all in upstart
<genii> On one of the recent updates there was an option to update grub on a number of drives, with checkboxes for selecting which. Any way top re-run this? I have grub on an usb stick which was not plugged in at the time
<syn-ack> BUGabundo: As I understood them, they were asking about manual invocation
<LiraNuna> BUGabundo, that seems to need dbus...
<LiraNuna> Unable to connect to system bus: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket:
<Takyoji> what is the function of Plymouth?
<BUGabundo> genii: $ sudo update-grub ?
<genii> Takyoji: Replaces usplash
<syn-ack> Takyoji: To display the ubuntu logo during boot
<Lefantomedurezo> hello
<Lefantomedurezo> Do you know if ATI RADEON HD Mobility 2600 will be supported for 3D and powerplay on ubuntu lucid?
<Lefantomedurezo> because ATI's driver freez since the release 9.12
<Lefantomedurezo> on every distrib
<genii> BUGabundo: No, thats not what I'm looking for, but thanks
<alex_mayorga> BUGabundo: did you figure out a way to confirm if nouveau is in use?
<BUGabundo> nop
<LiraNuna> BUGabundo, is do-release-upgrade even available in hardy?
<BUGabundo> I would think so
<BUGabundo> LiraNuna: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/
<LiraNuna> sudo: do-release-upgrade: command not found
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> why the ':'
<BUGabundo> ?
<LiraNuna> that's sudo's output
<BUGabundo> ah
<LiraNuna> I need to prepare the hardy snapshots to run lucid
<LiraNuna> I should be able to go from hardy -> lucid directly, right?
<BUGabundo> hardy is what numeric version ?
<LiraNuna> 8.04.4
<BUGabundo> you can only jump directly from LTS
<LiraNuna> fully upgraded
<LiraNuna> 8.04 is LTS
<BUGabundo> 8.04 is LTS
<BUGabundo> so I expect it to *eventually* jump to 10.04
<LiraNuna> how? I want to do it now (preparation)
<LiraNuna> again, this is a backed up VM, so I don't mind experimentation
<LiraNuna> you said no dist-upgrade
<Ian_Corne> update-manager should show it I think
<Ian_Corne> at release time ofcource
<LiraNuna> Ian_Corne, server.
<BUGabundo> Ian_Corne: -d parameter should _force_ it
<BUGabundo> no idea why LiraNuna doesn't have it hter
<BUGabundo> ohhhhh WAIT
 * BUGabundo light bulb
<BUGabundo> DUH
<Ian_Corne> :p
<BUGabundo> LiraNuna: INSTALL IT
<LiraNuna> BUGabundo, I can't; I have _DATA_ and configuration
<BUGabundo> it wasn't in those early version
<BUGabundo> but its in the archive
<BUGabundo> no no no
<BUGabundo> re-read it
<Ian_Corne> I think he means apt-get install do-release-upgrade
<BUGabundo> install update-manager
<LiraNuna> it appears that do-release-upgrade is in update-manager-core
<LiraNuna> bingo
<charlie-tca> To upgrade a server: install the update-manager-core package if it is not already installed; edit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and set Prompt=normal; launch the upgrade tool with the command sudo do-release-upgrade -d; and follow the on-screen instructions.
<LiraNuna> there we go
<LiraNuna> sudo do-release-upgrade -d -p
 * BUGabundo turns light off to save energy
<LiraNuna> that works now
<BUGabundo> WHY - p?
<LiraNuna> lucid
<BUGabundo> -d is enough
<LiraNuna> -d alone will do kermic
<BUGabundo> -c is for most current stable
<BUGabundo> -d is for devel
<LiraNuna> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1345011
<BUGabundo> who are you going to trust ?
<BUGabundo> us or the forum geeks ?
<BUGabundo> :p
<LiraNuna> that's a really tough question ;P
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: you got late, but thanks
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<LiraNuna> BUGabundo, well, both work
 * charlie-tca seems to be late for everything these days
<LiraNuna> apparently
<BUGabundo> no such thing my friend
<BUGabundo> just make sure to take your meds on time :D
<LiraNuna> BUGabundo, thanks for your help
<BUGabundo> np
<BUGabundo> glad to have you aboard
<Laibsch> some kind MOTU soul around to review (and hopefully endorse) http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/ffgtk ?
<alex_mayorga> what's a good time of day to catch as many updates and be done with it
<BUGabundo> alex_mayorga: never
<BUGabundo> they run around the clock
<alex_mayorga> I see
<alex_mayorga> I'll just keep updating non/stop then :)
<alex_mayorga> BUGabundo, does suspend work for you?
<BUGabundo> not with this drivers
<BUGabundo> its a known issue
<alex_mayorga> which drivers?
<BUGabundo> nouveu
<alex_mayorga> so I don't even bother then?
<Takyoji> Anyone had issues with the "Me Menu"; in terms of not doing anything for clicking on "Broadcast Accounts..." or filling in the text box below the account name?
<BUGabundo> ME ME
<usuario> my usb wont moutn any advice
<Takyoji> Anyone know where to find information on how to assist with Nouveau testing?
<RAOF> Takyoji: Yup.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Testing/NouveauEvaluation
<Takyoji> RAOF: Thanks
<RAOF> BUGabundo: At least *some* people seem able to suspend with nouveau.
<BUGabundo> no me
<BUGabundo> I can't even close lit
#ubuntu+1 2010-02-17
<throughnothing> How do i tweak/modify/play with my synaptic touchpad settings with devicekit in lucid
<Takyoji> Apparently my Ethernet connection is no longer functional after I attempted hibernation..
<Takyoji> (which didn't return to it's original state when the system was started)
<Takyoji> Tried restarting; nothing changed.
<LADmaticCA> anyone have trouble with usb sticks? Mine won't auto mount anymore
<BluesKaj> LADmaticCA, connect one then do lsusb in a terminal
<LADmaticCA> BluesKaj, Okay i did that. I see the Lexar usb stick
<BluesKaj> LADmaticCA, does it show up in places?
<LADmaticCA> BluesKaj, nope
<LADmaticCA> BluesKaj, perhaps I should mention I edited my fstab file, but I only made changes to my internal sata disks. That wouldn't effect my usb sticks would it?
<BluesKaj> sudo mount /dev/usbname
<BluesKaj> LADmaticCA, yeah, the usbs shouldn't be affected
<LADmaticCA> BluesKaj, the stick is listed as sdd1. When I tried that command I got "mount: can't find /dev/sdd1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"
<LADmaticCA> BluesKaj, interesting, My Disk Utility program appears broken too. It just says "Null" in parenthesis
<BluesKaj> LADmaticCA, ok with the stick still connected, sudo blkid
<LADmaticCA> BluesKaj, Okay, I got "/dev/sdd1: UUID="3D0DE5552B4B69CE" TYPE="ntfs" .....for the stick
<BluesKaj> LADmaticCA, not sure , but try copying that line into fstab, without the quotes
<Takyoji> So for my case of Ethernet no longer working anymore after attempting hibernation; should I report that, or what could I try to make it operational again?
<Takyoji> ""
<Takyoji> "Networking Disabled" is what the connection manager applet implies
<BluesKaj> LADmaticCA, i really don't think editing fstab will work...your usb device should show up in nautilus without fstsb help.
<LADmaticCA> LADmaticCA, yeah I got an error about ntfs-3g when i tried adding it and it crashed nautilus
<BluesKaj> LADmaticCA, sorry , i have to go ... maybe someone with more expertise with this can help
<Takyoji> Stupid mistake on my end; the "Enable Networking" checkmark wasn't checked...
<LiraNuna> what did smtpd_sasl_path change to in lucid?
<LiraNuna> it used to be /var/run/dovecot/private/auth
<billybigrigger_> hey all
<gghhttyy> does anyone here know of problems with snx?
<gghhttyy> as in, it connects and works for a few minutes, then all networking stops until you kill snx?
<gghhttyy> anyone here using snx?
<gghhttyy> checkpoint vpn?
<gghhttyy_> has anyone here tried using snx (checkpoint) with lucid?
<DanaG> argh, is it a "feature" that the networkmanager thingy only says "Wired Network disconnected", and not WHICH NETWORK CARD?
<gghhttyy_> has anyone here tried using snx (checkpoint) with lucid?
<gghhttyy> does anyone here use checkpoint snx?
<gghhttyy> does anyone here use checkpoint snx?
<DanaG> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<gghhttyy_> has anyone here tried using snx (checkpoint) on lucid?
<billybigrigger_> !find libwx_gtk2u_richtext-2.8.so.0
<ubottu> File libwx_gtk2u_richtext-2.8.so.0 found in libwxgtk2.8-0
<billybigrigger_> hmm
<billybigrigger_> have that package installed
<billybigrigger_> wtf
<billybigrigger_> anyone here familiar with redsn0w?
<DanaG> weird... my pulseaudio keeps dropping out from network streaming.
<DanaG> And my system keeps dhp-requesting on an interface that's set to give it an infinite lease time... so there's no valid reason for it to be dhcp-requesting over and over.
<DanaG> ARGH
<DanaG>  why the heck does ubuntu keep dhcp-requesting over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and
<DanaG> over... despite having been given an INFINITE lease time?
<DanaG> Feb 16 22:22:28 beagleboard pulseaudio[890]: memblock.c: Pool full
<jdobrien> hi all, i installed lucid from the Cd on a clean system. at the login screen my keyboard and mouse don't work
<jdobrien> i say clean system...on a clean partition, not an upgrade
<DanaG> argh, alsa-info.sh overwrote itself with a 0-byte file.
<DanaG> weird... this SOC has some weird volume controls.
<DanaG> Like, the line-out is "headset", not "earpiece".
<DanaG> well, I guess that does make some sense.
<om26er> can someone please run gwibber and evolution and see if there is a separator between them in indicator applet or not
<DanaG> weird... the omap3beagle sound thingy doesn't show up as a thingy in /sys/modules
<jdobrien> aha! I have the 'Enter key" bug!
<DanaG> Feb 16 23:17:35 beagleboard pulseaudio[2942]: protocol-native.c: Underrun on 'omap3beagle Analog Stereo for dana@EliteBook', 0 bytes in queue.
<DanaG> argh!
<tgpraveen12> om26er: there isnt
<om26er> tgpraveen12, would you please make a comment at this bug report please https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gwibber/+bug/442608/
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 442608 in indicator-applet "no separator between evolution and gwibber when evolution is running" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tgpraveen12> the bug should be in
<tgpraveen12> message-indicator
<om26er> tgpraveen12, indicator-messages?
<tgpraveen12> yeah something like that
<tgpraveen12> i forgot whats the exact name
<tgpraveen12> u have put indicator-application
<tgpraveen12> maybe that is the one. they have changed the name in each cycle
<tgpraveen12> anyways i marked the bug as affecting me
<tgpraveen12> to evolution users how do i sort my mail by date descending order
<tgpraveen12> ie newlest mail at top
<tgpraveen12> currently it is latest mail at bottom
<Takyoji> Should be able to just click on "Date" column again, and it'll sort it in the opposite order
<tgpraveen12> Takyoji: hmm yeah that worked thx
<vish> tgpraveen12: om26er: the bug is kind of a moot point.. the menu is being redesigned ;)  [not sure what the real end result will be though]
<tgpraveen12> the reason why i didnt think of it is that date colum doesnt have a comlumn heading/title
<tgpraveen12> so wasnt sure if it exists though dates are shown next to the emails
<om26er> vish, ah, I just reported another bug for indicator messages. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-messages/+bug/523022
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 523022 in indicator-messages "contact comes online notification comes in empathy's separator" [Undecided,New]
<om26er> oops wrong description
<vish> ;)
<DanaG> ratelimit.c: 470 events suppressed             memblock.c: Pool full                 last message repeated 10 times
<DanaG> ARGH
<vish> tgpraveen12: just click on the column header , just like in all other apps
 * vish oops just noticed tgpraveen12 already found the answer
<tgpraveen12> vish: but different apps should have different sections in the messagin menu right?
<tgpraveen12> or even that concept is being redesigned
<vish> tgpraveen12: yeah , probably the sections would be needed.. all i heard was the menu was being changed :)
<tgpraveen12> vish: ok. btw the new icons for messaging menu when a new message arrives is superb :-0
<tgpraveen12> :-)
 * om26er likes the new color of indicator messages when a message arrives
<vish> thanks :D
 * om26er wishes battery's green colour would match the green in MeMenu
<kklimonda> report a bug
<vish> om26er: the battery green color is not for "charging" , but rather for when charge is completed
<om26er> yes
<vish> om26er: it is to grab more attention... while the rest can be subtle
<om26er> vish, we will see some other changes in humanity too ?
<vish> om26er: not sure what you mean... which icons?
<vish> om26er: or are you asking for sending screenshot to OMG ;p
<om26er> vish, in the application menu 'internet' icon was changed. I am asking this kind of changes
<vish> om26er: ah , yeah , that one was changed  , since all those icons we yellow and the menu looked jaundiced :s
<vish> s/we/were
<vish> om26er: i dont think there'd be anything new.. more of bug fixes only until release..
<om26er> vish, last question sorry for the annoyance. will battery applet get ported to indicator applications for lucid?
<vish> om26er: i think it was just done
<vish> om26er: > Bug 497870
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 497870 in gnome-media "Support Application Indicators" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/497870
<tgpraveen12> vish: the color of status icon of me menu is going to go away right?
<vish> om26er: ah , the battery icons would look a bit different when that update lands :)
<vish> tgpraveen12: Bug #522698
<kklimonda> tgpraveen12: what? why? :/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 522698 in indicator-me "latest update breaks monochrome" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/522698
<kklimonda> I like it :/
<tgpraveen12> i also want the battery icon to have the green of me menu. it will still attract attention as rest all will be monochrome and using same set of colors will make it more consistent etc
<tgpraveen12> kklimonda: atest update breaks monochrome
<om26er> vish, what comes in gnome-media?
<vish> not sure..
<vish> tgpraveen12: well , the memenu will loose its color ;p
<tgpraveen12> om26er: nothing. it was originally supposed to be for volume control one
<om26er> ah, ok
<om26er> seems to me like power managers build failed
<vish> om26er: there are a few more icons in humanity which aernt being used atm , they are awaiting app support for indicator-application
<om26er> transmission got ported to application indicator it came in the updates
<tgpraveen12> i am noticing that the new icons like for messaging menu, me menu look very good with dark themes like new wave
<tgpraveen12> green on black. me like.
<om26er> Indicator applications really rock. its awesome
<alkisg> Is freenx going to be available for Lucid? Is neatx in a working state? https://launchpad.net/~freenx-team/+archive/ppa
<kklimonda> alkisg: I don't think so unless there is already a fairly advanced ticket about it
<om26er> !info mono
<Zer_> Howdy. Is there any chance Ubuntu 10.04 will package Mono 2.6 instead of 2.4?
<alkisg> kklimonda: erm sorry I didn't express myself correctly. I didn't mean in the official Ubuntu archive, I meant "available in the freenx PPA" - right now it isn't there for Lucid...
<ubottu> Package mono does not exist in lucid
<om26er> ubottu, that was quick ;)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kklimonda> alkisg: it is the wrong channel to ask about it then - send an email to PPA maintainer
<alkisg> kklimonda: ok thanks, I just thought others using Lucid would also be interested in using freenx, and maybe someone would have some information about it.
<kklimonda> Zer_: I don't think so - it was released few months ago and if there were plans to include it someone would have already done it
<alkisg> kklimonda: btw, are people allowed to ask in this channel about other software not in the Ubuntu archives, like vbox or googleearth?
<alkisg> (I mean, for usage/problems in Lucid of course...)
<kklimonda> alkisg: sure - don't know if you are going to get a response but I think we have at least some people running closed version of vbox
<om26er> this bug https://launchpad.net/bugs/522698 say that the new icons break monochrome, so the green icon of indicator messages wont break monochrome?
<alkisg> I don't have a specific question, I was just wondering about the channel policy. Thank you :)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 522698 in indicator-me "latest update breaks monochrome" [Medium,Triaged]
<kklimonda> om26er: I think the idea is the green indicator messages are shown only when there is an event waiting for your action
<Zer_> Hmm, that's a damn shame. It's got some very significant improvements that would be worth having
<kklimonda> om26er: and the status icon is always green/red when you are logged in to the IM
<vish> om26er: the "new" will stay that way.. many were complaining they couldnt tell the difference when mail arrived
<om26er> vish, that would be better
<eagles0513875> can anyone point me in the right direction to getting one of the repos fixed
<eagles0513875> its been broken for the last 3 days. i can give you the ip for it but just not sure where to go to get it fixed
<DanaG> nice: www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/Screenshot-Palimpsest%20Disk%20Utility.png
<vish> om26er: was it you who asked for the transmission icon?
<om26er> vish, I guess no.
 * vish needs someone to file a bug to add an icon for that ;)
<om26er> vish, its also gonna get monochrome?
<om26er> vish, I will do that
<om26er> vish, where will it go? humanity or transmission?
<vish> om26er: humanity
<om26er> https://bugs.launchpad.net/humanity/+bug/523048
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 523048 in humanity-icon-theme "transmission needs a monochrome icon" [Undecided,New]
<vish> neato.. :)
<edakiri> What program/package builds the initrd?
<RAOF> update-initrd
<edakiri> that helped enough for me to find     initramfs-tools: /usr/sbin/update-initramfs
<RAOF> Whoops.  Silly me!  Sorlry.
<DanaG> nice news item:
<DanaG>     The alias extension does not exist anymore as its fonctionnalities are now  in mercurial core. To avoid spurious warning about failed loading of  extension, users just have to remove it in their hgrc file.
<DanaG> that's copy-and-paste.
<DanaG> "fonctionnalities"
<DanaG> Awesome.
<BUGabundo_remote> DanaG: want good news: we now have DOUBLE gdms
<DanaG> wait, what?
<BUGabundo_remote> on this morning boot, GDM went GREEN
<DanaG> oh, and another awesome:
<BUGabundo_remote> I jumped to TTY
<DanaG> www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/Screenshot-Palimpsest%20Disk%20Utility.png
<BUGabundo_remote> and wrote: sudo gdm stop
<BUGabundo_remote> guess what happen?
<BUGabundo_remote> X started
<BUGabundo_remote> LOLOLOL
<BUGabundo_remote> [reminder] and wrote: sudo gdm *stop*
<DanaG> Nice disk utility. =þ
<BUGabundo_remote> eheh
<DanaG> (null)
<phildini> Hi. I'm using the most recent Lucid alpha, and I had a question about updates. Is anyone available?
<SwedeMike> phildini: just ask, don't ask to ask.
<phildini> when I update via apt-get upgrade, I get some upgrades following a long list of packages that are being held back. some of these held back packages are preventing me from submitting apport reports since they're not the latest version. why are some package updates held back and should I change those settings?
<Ian_Corne> use dist-upgrade
<Ian_Corne> instead of upgrade
<Ian_Corne> be careful tho, look at the "packages to remove" bit
<phildini> are the packages kept back for a reason?
<Ian_Corne> I think it's either because they will remove another package or they will install new packages
<phildini> ok.
<phildini> is there a lucid team site I can check to see current status and if using dist-upgrade is a good idea?
<Ian_Corne> I think your best bet is here :p
<Ian_Corne> if dist-upgrade doesn't remove whole applications it should be fine,
<BUGabundo_remote> phildini: $ sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<Ian_Corne> i've had a few that removed a lib to replace it with a newer version
<Ian_Corne> BUGabundo_remote: will that upgrade everything?
<BUGabundo_remote> and that's done try WITH CAUTION sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<BUGabundo_remote> Ian_Corne: full-upgrade will
<BUGabundo_remote> :p
<Ian_Corne> :p
<phildini> thanks. that was my main concern, currently it looks like nothing breaks.
<BUGabundo_remote> phildini: dist upgrade IS NEVER a good idea
<BUGabundo_remote> specially on a devel version
<Ian_Corne> hm
<phildini> hmm..
<Ian_Corne> I always use it :o
<BUGabundo_remote> I wonder why you don't complain as much as DanaG then :
<BUGabundo_remote> :9
<phildini> i've used it once or twice. what's the logic behind that?
<BUGabundo_remote> phildini: to break stuff, so we can report probs :D
<Ian_Corne> BUGabundo_remote: just doesn't like apt-get he's an aptitude man!
<Ian_Corne> :p
<DanaG> I have certain things that really irk me to no end... and that's what I complain about.
<DanaG> =þ
<Ian_Corne> I had to remove my encrypted home
<Ian_Corne> it kept clogging up on login
<phildini> thanks for all the help.
<BUGabundo_remote> Ian_Corne: naaaa, that's plymouth
 * BUGabundo_remote blames everything in plymouth
<Ian_Corne> hehe, i get to GDM np
<Ian_Corne> i'm on my eee tho :p
<Ian_Corne> my desktop with nvidia doesn't have any clean boot process :p
<Ian_Corne> but it's been trough every alpha since gutsy so...
<BUGabundo_remote> and using dist upgrade :D
<Ian_Corne> uhu
<Ian_Corne> I don't even dare to use it to base bugreports on anymore :p
<DanaG> hmm, will this end up in ubuntu-mozilla-daily?
<DanaG> http://browser.garage.maemo.org/news/10/
<eagles0513875> bah this is just great :(
<eagles0513875> just upgraded from karmic to lucid and it seems to either hang or take a really long time to load for me :(
<eagles0513875> morning BUGabundo_remote
<edakiri> eagles0513875: when you log in or when?
<eagles0513875> edakiri: no prior to that
<edakiri> it may seem to hang when you log in to the console as well, but is really checking for network updates
<eagles0513875> console is fine for me
<eagles0513875> well there is a nasty package which is black listed
<DanaG> http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/bootcharts/EliteBook-lucid-20100216-3.png  -- wow, that's a huge bootchart.
<DanaG> Bogs down firefox, too.
<BUGabundo_remote> DanaG: LOOOOL
<BUGabundo_remote> eagles0513875: known bug
<BUGabundo_remote> ohh before login ?
 * BUGabundo_remote will still blame plymouth
<eagles0513875> ya i know
<eagles0513875> well im desktopless atm till that is fixed
<BUGabundo_remote> eagles0513875: remove plymouth
<eagles0513875> ??
<BUGabundo_remote> and stop gdm, then start it again
<eagles0513875> im on kubuntu
<eagles0513875> trying to install kubuntu-desktop
<BUGabundo_remote> trying??
<BUGabundo_remote> wasn't it an upgrade?
<eagles0513875> ya it was but the libmysqlclient16 is broken and has been black listed so i cant install kubuntu
<kklimonda> oh, it's blacklisted? where can I read about it?
<DanaG> My bootcharts rather suck.
<DanaG> er, login times, more correctly.
<BUGabundo_remote> ahhh
<BUGabundo_remote> so that's why ppl come here complaining about it
<kklimonda> heh.. we should probably stop breaking lucid and start fixing it if we are aiming for the end of april :/
 * kklimonda got hit by "enter kills X" bug..
<BUGabundo_remote> lol
<DanaG> Your computer failed to suspend.
<DanaG> The failure was reported as: Cannot suspend
<DanaG> uh... what?
<DanaG> And it didn't even lock my screen.
<eagles0513875> well i got hit with libmysqlclient16 bug whre its blacklisted in the repo but breaks upgrade process
<eagles0513875> not to mention i cant even install kde again
<eagles0513875> at least i have gnome
<eagles0513875> bbl
<om26er> what is the non-technical term for 'client side decorations' ?
<BUGabundo_remote> I beet that mysql but has to do with neupomuk
<mister_roboto> does anyone here know anything about snx? the vpn software from checkpoint?
<mister_roboto> having a problem but don't know how to usefully report it to the devs
<gnomefreak> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<gnomefreak> mister_roboto: ^^^
<mister_roboto> gnomefreak: thanks. my problem is not so much where to report but *what*  :)  I wanted to volunteer to get more info as it would be a bit vague if I wrote it up knowing what I do now
<gnomefreak> mister_roboto: than try launchpad answers
<gnomefreak> or sak in here when others are around
<mister_roboto> gnomefreak: will do. thanks
<gnomefreak> s/sak/ask
<mister_roboto> ls
<mister_roboto> oops, wrong window!
<schmidtm> any news on the nvidia suspend problem
<tgpraveen12> info banshee
<tgpraveen12> !info banshee
<ubottu> banshee (source: banshee): Media Management and Playback application. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.3-1 (lucid), package size 2744 kB, installed size 9536 kB
<SirNothus> Hi all
<ikonia> hello
<SirNothus> Got a bit of a bug with 10.4 that has been biting me for the past couple of days
<SirNothus> Machine hangs solid after entering password on login screen
<SirNothus> Have brought it up in single user mode and have been applying updates for the last 3 days but doesn't seem to have fixed it
<SirNothus> It's an upgrade from 9.10 that was working fine
<SirNothus> Also runs Win7 fine..
<SirNothus> 64bit desktop version
<SirNothus> AMD PhenomII and a NVidia GTX260
<SirNothus> Tried switching to console, no go.. It's locked solid
<SirNothus> Hmm, looks like I should have bought coffee
<Pici> What DE?
<BUGabundo_remote> SirNothus: known bug
<ikonia> BUGabundo_remote: got the details ?
<BUGabundo_remote> let me get the bug id
<SirNothus> DE?
<h00k> I believe it's a problem with plymouth
<BUGabundo_remote> yes
<Pici> Desktop Environment (gnome/kde/whatever).
 * Pici hasn't rebooted or relogged in a bit
<SirNothus> Ahh stock, so Gnome
<BUGabundo_remote> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/518058
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 518058 in plymouth "[lucid] system freezes after GDM with nvidia and 2.6.32-12 (dup-of: 516412)" [High,New]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 516412 in plymouth "Pressing <Enter> causes X to freeze" [High,Fix released]
<BUGabundo_remote> it says fixed, but lots of ppl still complaining
<h00k> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/516412
<BUGabundo_remote> so I guess there's another bug there
<rww> oh hey, i get that sometimes
<BUGabundo_remote> rww: LOL
<Pici> Is the fix built yet?
<h00k> Yeah, I'd be one that says it's not fixed
<h00k> Pici: yeah, and released.
<BUGabundo_remote> either ALWAYS or not
<BUGabundo_remote> pici Fix released
<Pici> BUGabundo_remote: If it was recent, it doesnt mean that the packages were built yet.
<h00k> Except it doesn't fix this problem, they suggested to open another bug.  That's silly.
 * Pici hasn't clicked the link yet, is lazy this morning.
<h00k> Pici: no, the fix went to the repos
<Pici> h00k: okay :)
<h00k> Pici: it's sort of an argument ongoing on that bug :(
<rww> Does removing plymouth fix it?
<BUGabundo_remote> Pici:  it was last week
<h00k> rww: yep!
<BUGabundo_remote> rww: yes
 * BUGabundo_remote is lagged as hell
<rww> I guess I'll do that, then ;P
<SirNothus> Just going to boot up my desktop and I'll try removing plymouth
<SirNothus> Next question... What does plymouth do?
<h00k> SirNothus: provides that nifty logo and a flicker-free startup sequence
<SirNothus> Ahh, I won't miss it then.. I'm a hard core geek dammit. I want scrolling text, it makes people think I'm l33t :-p
<SirNothus> Yeah, that really does fix it..
<SirNothus> I have all the available updates as of about 10 minutes ago, so it doesn't seem to have been pushed out, or the fix didnt work
<SirNothus> The version I just removed was 0.8.0~-10
<h00k> yep.
<SirNothus> Well, I guess that's it.. It's a known bug, and there should be a fix around somewhere.. I'll leave you too it and head back to bed like I was planning
<SirNothus> Thanks all
<h00k> So, that plymouth bug: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/522692
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 522692 in plymouth "Pressing <Enter> key causes X to freeze" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<h00k> The developer claims his fix fixed it, which it did not. They just opened a new bug with the same description.
<h00k> That is silly.
<BUGabundo_remote> h00k: eheh
<Viper1432> I'll just say that with an nvidia card+prop. drivers, that x freeze is still happening over here with the latest stuff as of a short bit ago.  Clicked affects me too on that bug report.  No issues with a non nvidia rig.
<h00k> Viper1432: heh, which of the two did you mark ;)
<Viper1432> this one:  522692  as I believe I'd already added myself to the other awhile back.
<h00k> I just think it's silly :/
<Viper1432> the ctrl+printscrn+k has been my work around since plymouth + the 12 now 13 kernels were pushed.
<BluesKaj> Heyas
<pmatulis> gah, core dump with 'aptitude update'
<BUGabundo_remote> pmatulis: got that yesterday
<BUGabundo_remote> then it worked fine
<pmatulis> BUGabundo_remote: same behaviour here
<elfy> has anyone here had, or know about, any issues running the updated amarok ?
<Nitsuga> Hello!
<Nitsuga> I need some help with the new nvidia package. It installs but I don't have OpenGL support. I've already tried update-alternatives and rebooting
<BUGabundo_remote> gone
<BUGabundo_remote> bah
<knittl> hi
<knittl> what can be the reason my cpu suddenly stops scaling?
<knittl> and later for no reason scale again?
<knittl> setting the governor to performance doesn't help either
<cjohnston> I'm trying to upgrade today, and I'm getting an error saying ubuntu-desktop isnt installed... but it is... anyone else had an issue with this?
<genii> cjohnston: Are you running XFCE/KDE/LXDE for a desktop?
<BluesKaj> cjohnston, try installing gnome-desktop-environment
<ZykoticK9> cjohnston, could you verify that with "apt-cache policy ubuntu-desktop"
<cjohnston> genii: nope... gnome
<cjohnston> ZykoticK9: that says it isnt installed.. but aptitude search says it is
<ZykoticK9> cjohnston, "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" and try again :)
<cjohnston> 0 packages.. still unable to locate
<ZykoticK9> cjohnston, using apt-get or aptittude?
<cjohnston> ZykoticK9: both
<ZykoticK9> cjohnston, looks like your apt database is a little confused.  Sorry don't have any other suggestions...  best of luck
<ZykoticK9> cjohnston, you "might" want to consider trying http://paste.ubuntu.com/378474/
<cjohnston> looking
<ZykoticK9> cjohnston, the "2nd try" basically rebuilds apt from scratch - "if all else fails" you could try it
<h00k> so, I've upgraded this from Karmic a while ago, but i'm still having it tell me empathy has been kept back
<h00k> dpkg --get-selections | grep hold returns nothing
<vish> bug #522955
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 522955 in rhythmbox "Indicator starts up playing" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/522955
<kab> I have 3 computers is old hardware, but I want to buy a good server and load ubuntu there, I want to every old computer have a session in the server, is there any guide to help me?
<etrusco1> kab, you should be asking this in #ubuntu
<etrusco1> but this link may be useful: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP
<etrusco1> or just use gnome terminal server
<kab> etrusco, thanks
<kab> this is what I am looking for!,
<etrusco> anybody having problems with pulseaudio (applet no even showing) for the last week or so?
<ZykoticK9> etrusco, i can say Pulse has been very well behaved on my Lucid machine (something I could not say about Pulse on Karmic) - sorry you're having trouble - i certainly don't have any suggestions for you
<etrusco> ok, thanks, at least it means it's something specific to my setup.
<etrusco> i assume you update/upgrade regularly, right?
<DanaG> hmm, random thing: about my whole dpi rant.... apparently nvidia thinks displays have INFINITY dpi.
<DanaG> default connected 1680x1050+0+0 (0x1b4) normal (normal) 0mm x 0mm
<etrusco> i lost the rest of your rant, and "the sytem" should pick a sane fallback, but the problem is obviously that the driver couldn't fetch your monitor physical size, or your monitor doesn't provide it fault
<etrusco> ^W
<DanaG> The rest of my rant was yesterday.  Or two days ago.  Or something.
<DanaG> And this xrandr dpi being infinity... is just nvidia fail/
<etrusco> you mean "nv" reports a correct size instead of "0mm x 0mm", right? it certainly possible. every different driver for the same hardware has a different set of problems :-/
<DanaG> nv probably would report a correct size, though I haven't tried it.
<DanaG> oh, and nvidia binary just doesn't do xrandr properly.
<DanaG> oh... I should try the nouveau stuff on the thingy.
<DanaG> Just needs xorg-edgers, right?
<bjsnider> of course it doesn't. there is no xrandr 1.2 support in the nvidia blob yet
<bjsnider> and it has problems when the monitor's EDID chip is busted
<etrusco> sorry, don't know, ati user now :-/
<etrusco> nouveau was way faster than both nv amd nvidia on 2d for a long time already ;) 3d was still a bit unstable the last time i tried it about 6 months ago
<DanaG> My main system is now ATI, also.
<etrusco> not much less troublesome ;) :/
<DanaG> eh, it's more stable with radeon than with fglrx... but is hotter.
<DanaG> Or at least, noisier.
<etrusco> and fglrx still doesn't work with kernel .32 :-/
<DanaG> actualy, it's worked with 32 for a while... just needed #include <sys/signal.h>.
<DanaG> Now, the new X server, is a different issue.
<etrusco> DanaG: oh yeah, right forgot about it. some vgaXXX function missing :-/
<DanaG> er, use KMS.
<DanaG> it's far nicer.
<etrusco> hah, that's the reason i entered this channel
<etrusco> my setup is completely crazy
<DanaG> or use video=uvesafb:mode_option=1024x768-24@60,scroll=ywrap,blank=1
<DanaG> substitute real resolution, of course.
<DanaG> scroll=ywrap makes it a bit faster, and blank=1 enables console blanking on idle.
<etrusco> will try that, thanks
<DanaG> oh, and install v86d package.
<DanaG> But, if you can afford the power usage, just try radeon.modeset=1
<etrusco> my system only works with radeon module loaded, but with moset=0, and "radeon" X driver with MerfedFB
<etrusco> otherwise it hangs or displays no image :-/
<etrusco> but a daily cdimage from 2 days agora works perfectly with mks! :-/
<etrusco> kms
<etrusco> compared modules, initrd, but no deal O_o
<etrusco> i'm trying to use two monitors BTW, but AFAICT it didn't make a difference without the second monitor
<etrusco> what's this uvesafb module?
<etrusco> :-(
<greg-g> anyone experiencing boot errors
<greg-g> ?
<etrusco> what kind of errors?
<greg-g> sorry, i will reboot and get more info.
<greg-g> bsaically, failed to boot after grub.
<greg-g> ignore me for now
<etrusco> ok then :P
<greg-g> :)
<mauri_> im looking for a tool with gui for monipulate pdf file.....im using now pdfedit but it has some problems
<tormod> did anyone have dist-upgrade wanting to pull in apache all of a sudden? I did upgrade instead, and then a new dist-upgrade and now it did not show up. strange.
<Tscheesy> mauri_: may you ask in #ubuntu - this is channel ist to discuss the next ubuntu-release
<mauri_> Tscheesy: im trying lucid
<tormod> mauri_, try inkscape
<mauri_> tormod: has it a gui?
<greg-g> ok, got the error message for my boot error. Tried to save the general alignment of the text: http://dpaste.com/hold/160667/
<greg-g> etrusco: ^ :)
<tormod> mauri_, yes very much
<greg-g> actually, that [ OK ] might be the same line as "starting init crypto disks..." hard to tell/line up
<tormod> mauri_, but it is a drawing program
<etrusco> tormod: i kind of remember this. what kind of additional packages do you have? any dev tool?
<mauri_> tormod: thank you very much
<etrusco> greg-g: do you have ATI hardware?
<tormod> etrusco, have a bunch of dev packages yes
<greg-g> etrusco: nope, Intel
<etrusco> tormod: java?
<etrusco> greg-g: did you try the recovery menu? that message usually displays right before starting X...
<greg-g> yeah, used the dpkg option and updated all packages
<greg-g> etrusco: I can get to a root shell from that recovery option, but not sure what to do
<nacho_> hey
<etrusco> greg-g: if you resume boot and start gdm, does it freeze?
<tormod> etrusco, there was nothing java at the time. for the curious the terminal log is here: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d7a1f6c6b
<nacho_> is there any reason to not include the latest version of gtranslator on lucid?
<etrusco> nacho_: is it in debian 'testing'? (or is it 'unstable' that ubuntu pulls from?)
<tormod> nacho_, it is feature freeze tomorrow so you can still make it :)
<nacho_> mmm, AFAIK jordi (the debian maintainer) made the deb package
<nacho_> it fixes quite a lot of stuff in relation to the version provided right now in ubuntu
<greg-g> etrusco: gdm-binary WARNING: failed to acquire org.gnome.DisplayManager: Connection ":1.13" is not allowed to own the service "org.gnome.DisplayManger" due to security policies in the configuration file
<greg-g> could not acquire name; bailing out
<alex_mayorga> so no 33 kernel for lucid?
<etrusco> tormod: sorry, nos suspects in the list :-/
<tormod> etrusco, I just don't understand how it went away after the simple upgrade...
<etrusco> tormod: oh, found it: gnome-user-share
<greg-g> etrusco: after googling that error, I got this: http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=207862
<etrusco> greg-g: this is sooo weird
<greg-g> and using startx work
<greg-g> s
<etrusco> greg-g:is there a X running in any of the terminals?
<greg-g> not before I startx
<etrusco> and why is it trying to connect to screen 13? O_o
<greg-g> dunno
<greg-g> :(
<greg-g> which package do you think is at fault? or, which package should I initially report this issue?
<etrusco> so... the symptons is the is screen freezes, right?
<greg-g> no
<etrusco> ?
<greg-g> booting produces this error message only: http://dpaste.com/hold/160667/
<tormod> etrusco, I don't have gnome-user-share installed. And I did not run "update" between those dist-upgrades. hmm
<greg-g> if boot in recovery mode, and resume booting in recovery mode (not selecting clean or dpkg etc) I can startx and it'll work
<greg-g> but, I got that gdm-binary warning when I tried to just run gdm
<etrusco> greg-g: they don't seem error messages, simply info messages. it's X that's failing to start
<greg-g> well, sure, but that is what is given in the terminal after typing gdm
<greg-g> and it not starting
<etrusco> well, i would report it against gdm...
<etrusco> greg-g: what were the recent changes to you system?...
<greg-g> uh, updates last night
<greg-g> suspend resume worked last night/this morning
<greg-g> but then I had a hard freeze of the system about 20 minutes ago, and was greeted with these message upon reboot
<greg-g> thought it was related to me doing some file encoding (lots o' processor) then bringing up the display properties dialog
<etrusco> tormod: gnome-bluetooth depends on gnome-user-share
<zniavre> good evening
<tormod> etrusco, I have that one, and it Recommends gnome-user-share (at least now)
<etrusco> tormod: synaptics/apt isn't very helpful in diagnosing these problems (aptitude/smartpm are much better), but the the "dependants" list sometimes is enough ;)
<zniavre> how plymouth is supposed to look please .? i can see blue/white progressbar is that plymouth ?
<etrusco> zniavre: yes
<zniavre> ho ?! tahnk you
<etrusco> tormod: ubuntu install "recommends" bu default
<zniavre> thank*
<rww> recommends != depends
<etrusco> greg-g: i'm a royal noob in suspend/hibernate issues :-(
<tormod> etrusco, ok but why did it change through the apt-get upgrade?
<greg-g> etrusco: oh, it isn't a suspend resume issue
<greg-g> just saying that suspend/resume worked :)
<greg-g> before the crash
<etrusco> err, because it was upgrading gnome-bluetooth? dist-upgrade just implies it can remove packages to fix dependencies. upgrade can install
<tormod> etrusco, what seems strange is that "dist-upgrade" would have pulled in the Recommends, but "upgrade" + "dist-upgrade" did not
<ripps> Recently, on the xorg-devel mailing list, a patch to fix the horrible xv quality in ati kms was released. Is it possible that it'll get backported to karmic?
<tormod> etrusco, no, "upgrade" only upgrades packages w/o installing/removing others. dist-upgrade will satisfy dependencies so that a package with new deps can be upgraded
<ripps> s/karmic/lucid
<etrusco> rww: debian configured it's repository to work this way (install recommends by default) for a long time. ubuntu followed more recently. you can unmark/remove the package without breaking depencies BTW
<rww> etrusco: I'm aware of this change. "recommends" and "depends" still do not mean the same thing in packaging sense.
<etrusco> rww: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904
<ppine> Hello, is there a possibility to get sun java 6 installed on Lucid lynx?
<rww> etrusco: "Recommends installed by default" does not mean "Recommends and depends are now the same thing". They are not. They still function differently in e.g. package removal and complex dependency resolution.
<BluesKaj> ppine, for flash on websites or to write javascripts?
<etrusco> rww: i never said that?
<BluesKaj> err java on website rather
<BluesKaj> my mind is flashed :)
<ppine> :) for java on websites.
<BluesKaj> they din't find anything :P
<ppine> The openjdk doesnt work well
<etrusco> ppine: afaik openjdk is sun jre/jdk compiled by sun?
<rww> etrusco: You said "gnome-bluetooth depends on gnome-user-share", which is incorrect. You then started replying to me pointing out that depends and recommends are not the same with links to Ubuntu changing to recommends by default.
<etrusco> i mean, by canonical
<ppine> etrusco: no idea, but it aint working where sun java was
<ppine> www.map24.com
<rww> and actually, gnome-bluetooth only suggests gnome-user-share, not even recommends
<BluesKaj> ppine, just make sure you have java-common and icedtea6-plugin
<etrusco> rww: sorry, it's in the "dependants" list, i thought gnome-bluetooth either depended or suggested it. point taken.
<etrusco> so i have no explanation to tormod ;)
<ppine> BluesKaj: i do but the problem is that it freezes firefox.
<tormod> etrusco, thanks for the interest anyway
<tormod> rww, gnome-bluetooth does recommend gnome-user-share
<BluesKaj> ppine, and install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<rww> tormod: not directly, according to http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/gnome-bluetooth . Perhaps it does indirectly, I didn't check.
<tormod> so I think if there is a new gnome-bluetooth, dist-upgrade will try to satisfy that. "upgrade" will just ignore the recommends. once the package is upgraded, dist-upgrade does not check for recommends. does that make sense, etrusco?
<ppine> BluesKaj: all thats already done.
<BluesKaj> ppine, which FF do you have ?
<tormod> rww, I use apt-cache depends gnome-bluetooth
<ppine> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.9.2) Gecko/20100212 Ubuntu/10.04 (lucid) Firefox/3.6
<BluesKaj> ppine, and how do you know that java is causing the freeze problem
<rww> tormod: when I do that, it says "Suggests" ;P
<etrusco> tormod: also, i stand corrected on upt-get upgrade; just read the man pages :-$
<ppine> BluesKaj: because when i try to initiate the java applet it freezes
<tormod> rww, it was just changed from suggests to recommends, you gotta run an update :)
<BluesKaj> maybe it's the site itself that is the problerm
<ppine> BluesKaj: Good answer man
<BluesKaj> ppine, got a url ?
<ppine> BluesKaj: http://www.map24.com
<tormod> so dist-upgrade saw the new recommends and wanted to satisfy it. but after I had run "upgrade", this novelty was lost, and an subsequent dist-upgrade would not pick it up.
<ZykoticK9> ppine, do you have icedtea installed?  map24 is working in my Firefox on lucid?
 * etrusco rebooting. Crossing fingers for the latest libdrm updates to fix radeon for me :-/
<BluesKaj> ppine, I'm getting a dialog to install java , but the map still works
<ZykoticK9> ppine, oh wait - it disappeared and now says "wait for applet to be loaded..." but i saw the map for a moment???
<ppine> Yup thats the static map
<ppine> but the interactive requires java
<ZykoticK9> I think Chomium/Chrome lacking java is a real bummer...
<BluesKaj> ppine, i tried it a second time , and it froze in FF 3.6 , then I did it in chrome-beta and it works ok, altho i still get the "install java" prompt
<ppine> Anyway, the question was if there is still a way to get the sun-java-jre rather then the openjdk implentation
<alex_mayorga> ppine try icedtea
<ppine> alex_mayorga: i am using icedtea
<ppine> its not working
<alex_mayorga> ppine: oh! sorry
<alex_mayorga> ppine: maybe you can try installing the karmic package as a stopgap
<alex_mayorga> last time I asked for sun's I was told to package it myself, which I might try
<ppine> alex_mayorga: what is a stopgap?
<alex_mayorga> ppine: band-aid solution
<ppine> alex_mayorga: ok, well i wish to avoid installing something without using apt
<ppine> eg the repo's or a ppa
<alex_mayorga> ppine: I know and I see the point, but sun-java would just not exist on lucid last time I hear
<ppine> alex_mayorga: 2bad then, then i will go for the nogap ;)
<ppine> stopgap
<alex_mayorga> ppine, what's the problematic page BTW?
<ppine> alex_mayorga: www.map24.com
<ppine> the interactive map is the problem
<alex_mayorga> ppine, blank page, right?
<alex_mayorga> ppine: kind of works after I did a search, but it's kind of stuck at "Wait for applet to be loaded..."
<ppine> alex_mayorga: here its crashing firefox
<alex_mayorga> ppine: I got lucky then
<ppine> well, its not working for you neither.
<alex_mayorga> ppine: no it's not
<alex_mayorga> If I find the proper contact point I'll try mailing them
<alex_mayorga> ppine: the status bar says "transferring data from 5.tl.mapt..." so maybe is just my slow connection or something
<o_portista17> i've just updated do firefox 3.6, and now the characters are strange...is there some addon installed by default that i can uninstall ?
<guntbert> o_portista17: does tools/add-ons show anything?
<o_portista17> not anything new
<guntbert> o_portista17: then probably not :)
<o_portista17> i'm doing the upgrade from 9.10, to 10.04..it should be something that the firefox installed with ubuntu upgrades
<charlie-tca> It might be the way mozilla is doing the anti-aliasing of the fonts
<BUGabundo> evening
<BUGabundo> everything holding on?
<dupondje> eh ? :D
<charlie-tca> barely
<BUGabundo> oh
<BUGabundo> ?
<BUGabundo> other then my GDM playing hide and seek, everything else is fine
<BUGabundo> crimsun: my sound applet seems to be OK now!
<charlie-tca> Playing with nvidia-current again! oh, what fun that is
<BUGabundo> naaaaa
<BUGabundo> nouveau for the win
<charlie-tca> Yeah, but I signed on for video driver testing weekly
<BUGabundo> ahhh
 * charlie-tca might be a glutton for punishment...
<kuadrosx> hi
<kuadrosx> I have a problem :( ... I had been updating my lucid when the system was freezed then I reboot(I forgot the upgrade process)
<BUGabundo> kuadrosx: $ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<BUGabundo> and then carry on
<kuadrosx> yeap
<kuadrosx> dpkg: parse error, in file '/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 19789 package 'libck-connector0':
<kuadrosx> :C
<kuadrosx> newline in field name `Architecture/.'
<kuadrosx> BUGabundo: ↑
<BUGabundo> errr
<BUGabundo> that's bad
<BUGabundo> I guess you are going to manually edit the APT db
<kuadrosx> BUGabundo: and change Architecture/. to Architecture: all
<BUGabundo> er?
<BUGabundo> enh?
<BUGabundo> or
<BUGabundo> backup, and reinstall
<kuadrosx> :O
<BUGabundo> just run the live cd over, without format
<BUGabundo> should be faster
<BUGabundo> then manually fixing that mess
<BUGabundo> kuadrosx: $ sudo dpkg  --configure -a --force doesn't help?
<kuadrosx> trying
<kuadrosx> sudo dpkg  --configure -a --force
<kuadrosx> dpkg: --force option takes a value
<BUGabundo> errr
<kuadrosx> BUGabundo: there is a /var/lib/dpkg/status-old y I could use that?
<BUGabundo> no idea
<BUGabundo> don't want to give you false hopes
<kuadrosx> BUGabundo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=474587
<kuadrosx> may be this scripts works? :S
<pgoetz> I just installed the 2010-02-15 AMD64 server daily build on a machine with minimal functionality (openssh+samba)
<pgoetz> and it booted to a grub prompt with no knowledge of root or boot information (ls gives blank result)
<janisozaur> !info mono
<janisozaur> what mono version will lucid be shipped with?
<pgoetz> huh?  This is #ubuntu+1
<pgoetz> Same server, same installation procedure with 9.10 AMD64 server = no problems.
<ubottu> Package mono does not exist in lucid
<pgoetz> Only change is root partition when from 2TB to 3TB -- did this upset ext4 somehow?
<Takyoji> !info mono-runtime
<ubottu> mono-runtime (source: mono): Mono runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.3+dfsg-1ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 1169 kB, installed size 3284 kB (Only available for i386 lpia kfreebsd-i386 powerpc amd64 kfreebsd-amd64 ia64 arm armeb armel sparc s390 all)
<AlanBell> I am having some problems with Lucid AMD64, as soon as I press return it locks up X. I could SSH in and restart GDM, but that seems upset now, failing with "Failed to acquire org.gnome.DisplayManager"
<rww> AlanBell: known bug, workaround right now is to remove "plymouth"
<AlanBell> rww thanks
<AlanBell> apt-get remove plymouth?
<rww> yep
<AlanBell> cool
<DanaG> argh, g-p-m brightness control doesn't work for me.
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/f1f79b569
<crimsun> BUGabundo: I couldn't reproduce your applet symptoms anyhow
#ubuntu+1 2010-02-18
<happytiger> amarok: Depends: amarok-common (= 2:2.2.2-0ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<happytiger> Is amarok tottally screwed ATM?
<kuadrosx> BUGabundo: all works fine now, thanks for the help and hopes :)
<BUGabundo> np
<kuadrosx> and sorry for my English :)
<billybigrigger> hey all
<billybigrigger> anyone here have any luck jailbreaking an ipod touch in lucid yet?\
<Takyoji> Anyone having an issue with the address bar in Firefox just recently?
<kebomix> does Kubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) Daily Build includes to kde 4.4 ?
<[Adam|Miner]> When trying to go to Lucid, I get the popup "Unable to get exclusive lock" in Ubuntu, how do I get it to upgrade?
<billybigrigger> you not running as sudo
<[Adam|Miner]> And how do I?
<billybigrigger> :) i guess i could have told you that in #ubuntu but lucid support is here
<billybigrigger> type sudo before your command
* crimsun changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Official Ubuntu Lucid Lynx support and discussion channel | Nvidia users should avoid suspend/hibernate | IRC Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | Milestones: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynxSchedule | Alpha 2 released: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/alpha2
<billybigrigger> and enter your password
<[Adam|Miner]> Okay thanks, I'm still a windows guy who's fed up at this point
<[Adam|Miner]> sudo update-manager -d right?
<jage> adam, I've been where you are a few weeks ago, including the "GOTO #ubuntu+1!!!"  I've pretty much stopped posting in the forums.  *shrug* it's still better
<jage> *than windoze
<[Adam|Miner]> I used to like windows untill the good ol "Bad battery" bug in windows 7 that would shut down my laptop while it's plugged in
<billybigrigger> [Adam|Miner], yes, that's the right command
<billybigrigger> you should read the release notes before upgrading though
<billybigrigger> might save you some hassle of asking repeated questions in here
<wolter> hi, how fast is lucid booting?
<jage> adam, I did a fresh install going to Lucid, of course I was formatting from windows anyway
<wolter> I get about 75s in karmic
<dug> I have tried #ubuntu for hours,  I know this is lucid support but perhaps someone where could let me know why I am getting runlevel unknown on karmic,  I have tried everything I can thing of
<[Adam|Miner]> Think I'll go with a fresh CD for now :/ not having the best of luck
<[Adam|Miner]> My current disc is 8.04 XD
<jage> what broadcom do you have?
<[Adam|Miner]> I know it is a Compaq C727US, not sure exactly what chip they put in it
<jage> my driver comes up as "Broadcom B43" ... hope it works for you
<jage> you know about turning the driver on?
<DanaG> !b43
<DanaG> where
<DanaG> where's 'ze' bot?
<DanaG> oh, it PMs.
<DanaG> !info b43-fwcutter
<jage> !ubotto
<ubottu> b43-fwcutter (source: b43-fwcutter): Utility for extracting Broadcom 43xx firmware. In component main, is optional. Version 1:012-1 (lucid), package size 17 kB, installed size 112 kB
<jage> so anyone in here recommend a GUI file find that would result in being able to drop a replacement file in the folder?
<pasjr> My FireFox is broke.  Did any one else lose the ability to use FireFox
<crimsun> FYI, JACK has been approved to be promoted back into main, so pulseaudio will be shipping the jack source and sink in Lucid.
<crimsun> This is likely to ripple over to xine-lib and alsa-plugins, too.
<pasjr> ?????????????????
<pasjr> hello
<pasjr> any one here???
<jage> !ask | pasjr
<ubottu> pasjr: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pasjr> What Happened to FireFox?  It broke
<alex_mayorga> pasjr, let me see if mine breaks, I just got the latests updates BTW broke=???
<pasjr> I can not enter http: add and go to it, can only go to what is bookmarked, and I have no search funtion
<pasjr> no start page either
<jage> movie player is saying it needs a plugin, requested plugin in "DVD subpicture decoder" and it's "No packages with the requested plug-in found"  What are these plugins and where can I search/install them?  DVD was created w/ Windows movie maker
 * DanaG wonders if that pasjr just had to restart firefox.
<andersk> My Firefox has the same problem.  Restarting doesn’t help.
<andersk> This is possibly bug 523569?  It still seems weird that I can’t visit a URL in the address bar.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 523569 in firefox "No search providers or default search provider in 3.6+nobinonly-0ubuntu3" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/523569
<kklimonda> andersk: it's going to be fixed in ubuntu4 release
<andersk> Yeah, 3.6+nobinonly-0ubuntu4 fixes it.
 * alex_mayorga guesses he shouldn't have restarted Firefox
<alex_mayorga> andersk, when's that coming out?
<jage> how does one get the firefox fix?
<alex_mayorga> so it's aptitude install chromium time?
<jage> in my firefox I can use the homepage button.  Went to Edit > Prefs and changed the homepage to google.com, and I can use google just fine.  Clicking on links from here seems to work as well (e.g. the launchpad bug link)
<kklimonda> grr.. why can't evolution support sieve..
<wolter> Are there any major bugs in Lucid which would make it a non-recommendable system?
<wolter> As of now, I'm having some problems with karmic, such as 70s boot times, and app-armor failures most probably due to that i installed the 2.6.32 kernel
<kklimonda> wolter: lucid alpha quality - you don't know when it's going to break
<kklimonda> wolter: you may not even be able to boot it or login
<wolter> oh
<wolter> thanks for the feedback :P
<kklimonda> wolter: it's not recommended for the main system
<wolter> ok, then its not for me, thanks again
<andersk> alex_mayorga: I got it from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox .  It’s already built for amd64, i386, and powerpc, but not uploaded yet.
<jage> is there a way to set a backup point so that if an update fubars things Lucid can be reinstalled at the previous point (as opposed to format, install and reconfigure)?
<kklimonda> jage: no
<DanaG> well, full-partition backup might count.
<arand> jage: partimage/fsarchiver/dd
<genii> I wonder if a metric piano has 100 keys instead of 88
<lenios> using a virtual machine could help restoring a previous point
<kklimonda> heh, I'd use yahoo search if it didn't look so cramped compared to google
<kklimonda> even bing looks better
<iflema> ya rekon itll change?
<kklimonda> probably not
<iflema> kklimonda try out another metacrawler.... one that searches goole yahoo and whatever else..... all in one
<cef> Trying to upgrade from Karmic to Lucid (Server install) using 'do-release-upgrade -d' and I get "E: Couldn't configure pre-depend libplymouth2 for mountall, probably a dependency cycle." (Bug #514012 against mountall). Any suggestions to hard-force my way through this issue?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 514012 in mountall "cyclic dependency between mountall and libplymouth" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/514012
<coz_> guys..any news on sun-java in the rpositories?
<crimsun> what do you mean?
<crimsun> sun-java was removed completely
<hifi> :o
<hifi> thats baaad
<coz_> crimsun,  I see that but  many sites do not work with icedtea
<coz_> and I have no interest in open java
<coz_> will sun java be available though?
<hifi> one finnish bank uses java for ebanking, it does not accept icedtea
<crimsun> not in the Ubuntu repository, no.
<hifi> I can already hear the screams
<coz_> crimsun,  oo that  may stop my use of lucid ...the only reason I switched to ubuntu when it came out from BeOs is sun java :(
 * DanaG read that as: ubuntu came out from BeOS.
<DanaG> oh yeah, crimsun: I've been having lots of trouble getting "memblock.c: pool full" messages on that BeagleBoard.
<coz_> manual install i guess :)
<DanaG> Will it be in partner?
<crimsun> DanaG: test 0ubuntu7 when it's built & available, please.
<DanaG> okay, shall do.
<DanaG> I've been streaming over cdc-ether from host to beagle, to onboard.
<DanaG> I also randomly suddenly started having to enable the "headset" sliders to get any audio.  Boy, having that many sliders can be confusing.
<DanaG> oh yeah, and I forgot to enable ubuntu-audio-dev repo on the thing.
<virtuald_> is it just my firefox that is broken? i can't go to urls
<virtuald_> if i type them in manually
<virtuald_> search box doesn't work either
<virtuald_> never mind there's a newer package
<coz_> virtuald_, I noticed  ctrl+ enter doesn work let me check another
<coz_> virtuald_,  no cant go to site when typing manually here either
<DanaG> oh yeah, I do have the thing running in System mode on the beagleboard.
<RAOF> crimsun: Is “ubuntu-bug audio” going to collect enough information to debug “the volume control on my USB speakers has approximately the full volume range compressed into the last 10% of the slider”?
<virtuald_> o.O
<virtuald_> coz_: now it works again when i got the newest packages
<coz_> virtuald_,  mm I will have to update let me try
<RAOF> I'd guess ALSA's lying about its ability to convert dB values, so I'm getting an exponential volume control rather than a linear one.
<DanaG> eh, I had a thought.... my cm106 card: who could I donate one to to get the weird PA behavior fixed?
<crimsun> DanaG: what does "weird" entail?
<DanaG> This one:
<crimsun> RAOF: not really, but it's already being discussed on alsa-devel@.
<DanaG> http://pulseaudio.org/ticket/678
<crimsun> pretty much all usb devices have this symptom
<crimsun> all usb audio devices*
<coz_> virtuald_,  yep works here as well
<DanaG> ALso advertises bogus dpi... even confuses win7 out-of-the-box driver.
<DanaG> er
<DanaG> bogus dB.
<DanaG> dBa.
<DanaG> whatever.
<DanaG> Sorry, I must have "DPI rant" leftovers littering my brain.
<DanaG> =þ
<RAOF> crimsun: Oh, so no point in filing a bug?
<RAOF> Or just file one for tracking.
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<DanaG> yo yo MA
<ActionParsnip> Quiet in here
<DanaG> argh, this atom cpu sucks so much... scrolling on the host system makes the pulseaudio network audio drop out.
<DanaG> The ARM is fine, though.
<voidmage> oh, for whoever was about the SC2 beta earlier
<voidmage> i found a download link on fileplanet, going to see how far i can get with the install and launch up until login at least
<voidmage> (no key so i can't actually get in very far)
<voidmage> in wine, that is
<DanaG> GUAWd, this atom is slow.
<DanaG> I'll have to stick firefox on the arm thingy to compare. =þ
<ghostcube> why is sun java not included to lucid anymore ?
<ghostcube> mtoolkit bug exists since years
<chris|> ghostcube, it was replaced by opensdk
<ghostcube> not working with many apps
<ghostcube> no solution
<chris|> then you should file bugs against those apps
<DanaG> er, openjdk?
<DanaG> that's s -> j
<chris|> yeah, what I meant :)
<ghostcube> i dont file bugs against 50% of the java apps
<ghostcube> is ubuntu in relation with apple nowadyas or why is this ?
<chris|> what does openjdk have to do with apple?
<ghostcube> cause they blame sun java
<ghostcube> thats all i ask
<ghostcube> hmm ok nm i will install manually
<chris|> Sun open sourced Java some years ago and since then, it's the openjdk
<voidmage> oh whoops
<coz_> yeah openjdk is not adequate enough for my use
<voidmage> that whole SC2 thing i put in the wrong channel sorry about that
<voidmage> :|
<ghostcube> yep
<chris|> you won't find anything else on Suns Webpage either
<chris|> there IS NO Sun JDK any more, it's that simple
<coz_> unfortunately that means I may have to move away from ubuntu
<coz_> darn
 * kklimonda shrugs
<coz_> 6 years not wasted but now useless
<chris|> to what end? using MS Java? yeah, that's propably much better
<DanaG> hmm, some official news about this thing?
<ghostcube> chris|: the apps dont work with open java but ok we file bugs now
<ghostcube> we'll see
<DanaG> the discontinuation, that id?
<coz_> openjkd is useless  so I need  sun java  regardless of the distribution
<kklimonda> coz_: if you think it's easier to switch to another distribution than to download sun java directly from their site than just switch.
<ghostcube> kklimonda: thats not the point
<chris|> ghostcube, you don't get it, do you? it's not an ubuntu thing, it's not a linux either, there IS NO Sun sdk any more
<DanaG> Is this just a Lucid thing... or has Sun themselves discontinued the self-built Java?
<DanaG> I need a news article link of some sort.
<coz_> DanaG,  same here
<ghostcube> chris|: i get it but i think you dont get it ... the apps dont run with open java
<coz_> not clear on the reasoning  or rational
<chris|> Solaris: OpenJDK, Windows: OpenJDK, Mac: OpenJDK, java.sun.com: OpenJDK
<coz_> e
<ghostcube> doenst matter what you tell me
<DanaG> argh, for some reason, alllllllllllll my audio sliders are all muted!
<kklimonda> I'm pretty sure that they are going to move sun java to partners repo before lucid is released
<DanaG> I still see no news of official discontinuation of Java.
<BUGabundo_remote> morning
<DanaG> DOesn't look discontinued to me.
<DanaG> http://java.sun.com/javase/downloads/index.jsp
<chris|> and why would you?
<DanaG> so IS it just an Ubuntu decision?
<chris|> no
<kklimonda> DanaG: we are moving it to the partners repo so what's the problem?
<DanaG> I was just reading one person saying that "even on Windows, only OpenJDK is left".
<chris|> the bins from java.sun.com are build using the OpenJDK source
<DanaG> So that's not correct.
<DanaG> oh wait
<DanaG> now I am half-confused. =þ
<DanaG> where's some official source for that bit of info?
<kklimonda> DanaG: openjdk is simply a java from sun that has been opensourced
<DanaG> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenJDK
<DanaG> ah, so it's more like the two systems have converged.
<kklimonda> and icedtea6 is a fully compatible java implementation
<kklimonda> if any application doesn't work with it and works with java 6 from sun that it's a bug in the application
<kklimonda> but the plan is to still have java 6 from sun in -partner repository
<BUGabundo_remote> kklimonda: and what about a browser plugin?
<BUGabundo_remote> I need to pay my taxes
<kklimonda> BUGabundo_remote: there is a plugin
<BUGabundo_remote> and you know how public entities love to use java at 800x600
<kklimonda> not really - in Poland I've managed not to use Java for anything ;)
<kklimonda> on the other hand we still can't pay taxes though the internet
<BUGabundo_remote> eheh
<BUGabundo_remote> we can pay pretty much any official thing via internet
<DanaG> bank site fail: http://branchline.pacificservice.org
<DanaG> should redir to https.
<BUGabundo_remote> even prepring marriage or new IDs
<DanaG> but nope.
<dAnjou> hey, ghostcube
<ghostcube> hi dAnjou :)
<kklimonda> heh, the more time passes since alpha2 release the longer my system boots :/
<kklimonda> over 20 seconds after latest updates
<kklimonda> so it looks like u1 music store sells mp3s.. and that's the only info I've managed to find :/
<chris|> kklimonda, as far as I know, u1 is just a middle man. they just provide an interface for some partners content
<kklimonda> chris|: indeed
<kklimonda> but I was hoping to get a confirmation which partner it is
<chris|> haven't found anything on that topic either
<kklimonda> heh, loading jamendo catalog in rhythmbox makes rhythmbox use over 160MB of ram
<chris|> but I wouldn't be surprised if you could find that in some unwanted id3 comment or something
<kklimonda> there are quite a few clues that it is going to be 7digital
<chris|> never heard of them
<chris|> but "High Quality MP3 Downloads" is quite a contradiction ;)
<kklimonda> well, for me MP3 files compressed with V0 lame settings are indistinguishable from flac files anyway ;)
<arand> Is U1MS going to actually sell mp3s or ogg?
<kklimonda> arand: All I've found out is that rhythmbox plugins installs mp3 decoder
<kklimonda> plugin*
 * DanaG wishes places would sell flac.
<DanaG> Cowon S9 plays flac natively.  woot.
<arand> So are you buying the decoder or are they simply ignoring the legalities?
<kklimonda> no idea - it downloads fluendo version of the decoder so either Canonical has made a deal with them or it's free and legal now
<kklimonda> looks like it's free
<chris|> kklimonda, that might be even true, but I won't pay money for something that has been chopped down into a 20 year old format for the sake of stupidity
<kklimonda> chris|: sure - you are entitled to your opinion. My friend says the same
<chris|> also, buying CDs of ebay is often cheaper that downloads ;)
<kklimonda> but then you get CD which you have to keep somewhere safe
<kklimonda> I like buying digital content as long as I get the right to redownload it when I want exactly because I hate having physical mediums..
<Sysi> i'm with xubuntu lucid on eee 701, how can i set up password for default keyring?
<Sysi> or is that even possible yet
<DanaG> CDs are good to just stash somewhere after you rip to, say, FLAC.
<kklimonda> DanaG: sure - but the point is you have to stash them somewhere :)
<DanaG> yeah, but you can put a whole bunch in the same place.  Like, the back of a closet.  Or something.
<chris|> I would prefer digital as well, but so far, I have only found magnatunes to be a store that i like
<kklimonda> hmm.. magnatune
<kklimonda> I have to contact them and ask for access to my purchases..
<kklimonda> I've removed @gmail.com account and it was a pretty dumb move to make ;)
<om26er> any one using gwibber 2.29.90 ? its showing 2.29.1 in about window
<BUGabundo_remote> om26er: correct
<BUGabundo_remote> so?
<om26er> BUGabundo_remote, I'll report it
<BUGabundo_remote> why?
<BUGabundo_remote> its always changing
<BUGabundo_remote> I bet it was put on a hurry to meet FF
<BUGabundo_remote> ping kenvandine instead
<om26er> BUGabundo_remote, ok
<zniavre> hello
<zniavre> rhythmbox crash randomly, is it known as bug ?
<BUGabundo_remote> zniavre: depends on the crash
<BUGabundo_remote> :p
<BUGabundo_remote> do you have a trace?
<zniavre> not really there is no apport window (i started it with launcher not via terminal)
<BUGabundo_remote> so it aint all that usefull
<zniavre> yes i know
<zniavre> but it's ramdomly sometime i can stay 1 hour , other time it crash after 5mn
<kklimonda> zniavre: it still doesn't help - do you have /var/crash/_usr_bin_rhythmbox... file?
<zniavre> kklimonda,  a yes it's opening apport window
<zniavre> nice   thank you
<zniavre> i m sending it right now
<zniavre> #523721
<kklimonda> bug 523721
<ubottu> Bug 523721 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/523721 is private
<zniavre> private ?
<kklimonda> all crashes are made private by default as they may contain private data like logins, passwords etc.
<zniavre> ho
<zniavre> it still usefull like that ?
<kklimonda> later, when apport-retrace tool checks it ubuntu-bugcontrol is going to be subscribed to it and we'll check attached files for any private data and make it public
<zniavre> ok thank you
<zniavre> let 's wait and see
<om26er> just updated and after reboot no sound
<om26er> ALSA lib conf.c:3272:(snd_config_hooks_call) Cannot open shared library libasound_module_conf_pulse.so
<om26er> ALSA lib control.c:902:(snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL default
<om26er> cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<om26er> this message came when started alsamixer from terminal
<kklimonda> crimsun: ^
<kklimonda> om26er: have you modified your audio stack or configuration somehow?
<om26er> kklimonda, no, just updated
<robin0800> what caused alpha3 to be slipped a week to the 25th?
<ciplogic> Where I report the package unavailability? The biggest miss is gnome-shell but I found other one non updated with a daily update
<om26er> ciplogic, gnome-shell is available in lucid
<ciplogic> gnome-shell: libgjs0 but it is not going to be installed
<ciplogic> I use x64 version
<ciplogic> (may matter)
<ciplogic> Sorry: full error message is:  Depends: libgjs0 but it is not going to be installed
<om26er> ciplogic, wanna try the daily ppa?
<ciplogic> Which is the repo string?
<ciplogic> Of course
<om26er> ppa:ricotz/testing
<ciplogic> so I should add this in synaptic, isn't so? " deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid ppa:ricotz/testing "
<om26er> ciplogic, no
<om26er> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ricotz/testing ;sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<ciplogic> Thank you, you're right, I don't have errors on installing gjs right now
<kklimonda> robin0800: why do you think it slipped?
<robin0800> kklimonda: bugs I expect but that hasn't stopped them before
<kklimonda> robin0800: 25th has been alpha3 release date since the beginning
<kklimonda> well, since the moment we decided to synchronize with debian freeze
<jve> I'm trying to install the daily build of lucid server from a usb stick onto a computer without a harddisk but with a sd-card. But when i come to the partitioning part in the install the sd-card does not show up. Haven't the server install got support for sd-cards?
<kklimonda> no idea
<om26er> jve, I guess yes as alternate install did not detect my sd card either
<LSD|Ninja> Does Lucid compile epiphany with the webkit backend?
<rww> LSD|Ninja: yes
<LSD|Ninja> Awesome, so I can completely remove firefox, xulrunner, et al?
<rww> I think yelp depends on xulrunner
<RAOF> No, I'm pretty sure yelp has been ported to webkit.
<kklimonda> LSD|Ninja: you can try - it is probably going to remove ubuntu-desktop metapackage
<rww> looks like RAOF's right. Shiny :)
<LSD|Ninja> kklimonda: I'll give it a go. It's sitting in a VM atm so if I take a snapshot first I can always roll it back >:D
<JoshuaL> it would be awesome if we could choose what software to install when installing (maybe under a advanced option)
<LSD|Ninja> Also, have they fixed aliases in the latest versions of Empathy, anyone know?
<LSD|Ninja> The one in karmic is completely useless because I can't set my outgoing aliases in anything
<kklimonda> what do you mean by aliases?
<kklimonda> JoshuaL: not going to happen
<JoshuaL> to bad
<LSD|Ninja> Display names, whatever they're called in other clients. Basically what other people see in their contact lists instead of 94674033 or johndoe36845@hotmail.com
<LSD|Ninja> The version of Epiphany in karmic looks as though it lets you change them, but close the window, open it again and it's back to what it was before
<LSD|Ninja> not Epiphany, Empathy
<kklimonda> works fine for me with Jabber but support for it may depend on protocol and if it's implemented in the llibrary
<LSD|Ninja> There's like a dozen open bugs on this in their bugzilla. It doesn't surprise me the Jabber module works though, that's been around for absolutely ages (assuming that Empathy/Telepathy in GNOME is related to Empathy/Telepathy in Maemo)
<robin0800> sound broken on today's update pulse audio has stopped working
<PolitikerALT> Hello everyone, I got the following problem (started with 9.10): One of my wireless networks (NOT the wireless network "button" itself) is greyed out so I can't connect to this network. I can, however, connect to another network but this connection is rather unstable. I am using b44 driver using ndiswrapper - how can I find out what the problem is and fix it?
<marienz> heh, glad I have a second browser on standby, this firefox thing is a little annoying
<kklimonda> what firefox thing?
<kklimonda> ubuntu4 version still isn't uploaded?
<crimsun> ubuntu4 is already available
<crimsun> om26er: alsa-plugins is currently broken; I know about it
<crimsun> I may not have time to fix it before I go to work in the next hour
<om26er> ah. ok
<jve> I hve installed desktop lucid now but plymuth crashes. How do i get into the bootloader and change to boot without plymuth?
<kklimonda> keep shift pressed before grub loads
<kklimonda> left shift
<jve> ok thx
<jve> it doesn't work
<jve> I have tried right shift, left shift, holding it, spamming it
<jve> but i still end up with a blinking cursor and nothing happens
<kklimonda> jve: you sure you kept it hold before system starts booting?
<jve> yes
<jve> Could it be that grub failed when i installed?
<marienz> hmm, I see references to this in my lastlog but no solution yet. My firefox stopped responding to the "enter" key in the url bar.
<kklimonda> why do you think it's a plymouth issue then?
<marienz> I can still navigate through clicking links, but I can't enter urls directly.
<gnomefreak> marienz: run it in safe mode it should help it
<marienz> urgh
<marienz> extensions issue then, I'll find the guilty one
<gnomefreak> marienz: more than likely it is if not than its likely a profile issue
<marienz> yeah, I can debug firefox, don't worry. Just figured this'd probably be known.
<gnomefreak> marienz: not as far as i heard yet
<ghostcube> marienz: do you have more than one java konsole as plugin ?
<ghostcube> remove all except the last one
<marienz> my /lastlog has... 6 or so people complaining
<marienz> I don't java
<marienz> it's not ubufox. Disabling everything...
<gnomefreak> there is an extension that is known for that and i cant recall the name
<marienz> nope, still dead in safe mode. Trying a fresh profile...
<gnomefreak> marienz: safe mode or just disabling extensions?
<marienz> still dead in safe mode, which disables all extensions
<crimsun> marienz: dpkg -l firefox
<marienz> I just wanted to know if this was known. If it's not I'll debug, I can do that
<gnomefreak> marienz: it disables more than just extensions
<marienz> I know!
<crimsun> marienz: i.e., which version is installed?
<marienz> really, seriously, I can do basic debugging on firefox. You do not have to walk me through this. I just wanted to know if this specific problem (no working enter in the url bar after an upgrade earlier this morning) is known.
<marienz> 3.6+nobinonly-0ubuntu3
<kklimonda> marienz: there have been a problem with ubuntu3 release but it didn't affect my url bar
<crimsun> 0ubuntu3 is broken; please update.
<marienz> ok, thanks
<marienz> weird, my timing must've sucked
* crimsun changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Official Ubuntu Lucid Lynx support and discussion channel | firefox 3.6+nobinonly-0ubuntu3 is broken; update to 0ubuntu4 | libasound2-plugins is broken, being fixed | Nvidia users should avoid suspend/hibernate | IRC Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | Milestones: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynxSchedule | Alpha 2 released: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/alpha2
<marienz> (and either my bug search sucked or it affecting the enter key in the url bar is an uncommon failure mode)
<om26er> to report a bug against the icon of evolution should I choose humanity or report it against evolution
<gnomefreak> om26er: does it only happen with that theme?
<om26er> yes
<gnomefreak> om26er: the theme than
<vish> gnomefreak: is thunderbird3 not upgraded by default?
 * vish doesnt see it being offered
<gnomefreak> vish: it hasnt landed in Lucid yet. and yes it should be
<vish> gnomefreak: oh , it hasnt..   heh, then whats asac tweeting all about ;)
<gnomefreak> there are a few things that needed to be done last i heard but dont recall what is holding it up
<om26er> vish, would you look into this? in window picker applet evolution's icon is not obvious whether its active or not
<gnomefreak> vish: dont know havent gotten there yet :)
<vish> om26er: screenshot ?
<marienz> thanks, -ubuntu4 firefox fixed the failing enter key problem.
<om26er> working on it
<vish> om26er: use imagebin
<om26er> vish, http://imagebin.org/85334
<om26er> http://imagebin.org/85335
<vish> om26er: what am i looking for?
<om26er> evolution active or not no big difference
<vish> om26er: with gnome?
<om26er> yes
<vish> om26er: hmm? screenshot with gnome ?
<om26er> its window picker applet in netbook edition
<LSD|Ninja> Any idea what's up with vboxmouse detection? It's rendering the pointer invisible when I have 3D on, and isn't letting me use anything but mouse capture with it on or off
<vish> om26er: i'm not sure what the problem here is.. i dont use netbook.. how does it look with gnome-icon-theme
<om26er> vish, just tried, actually in its case its not really obvious as both use white icon
<vish> om26er: exactly! ;)
<om26er> both themes have the issue
<om26er> or not ;)
<vish> om26er: the window picker just desaturates the inactive icon... but there is nothing to desaturate from a white icon ;p
<om26er> vish, exactly
<arpu> hello
<arpu> have empathy and icq problems?
<arpu> i get network error
<vish> !ask | arpu
<ubottu> arpu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<om26er> arpu, always network error?
<arpu> yes
<arpu> but in pidgin too
<om26er> arpu, which type of internet are you using?
<arpu> cable over router and wlan
<arpu> works since 5 years :>
<arpu> om26er, you have the same problem ?
<om26er> arpu, no, I read many bug reports like that
<Homere> I'm testing lucid lynx on Xen PV and I don't get upstart messages on the console (starting OpenSSH Server [OK]), only kernel log and upstart errors.
<Homere> hello
<om26er> arpu, but in every case pidgin worked fine so your case is a bit unique
* crimsun changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Official Ubuntu Lucid Lynx support and discussion channel | firefox 3.6+nobinonly-0ubuntu3 is broken; update to 0ubuntu4 | fixed pulseaudio & alsa-plugins uploaded | Nvidia users should avoid suspend/hibernate | IRC Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | Milestones: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynxSchedule | Alpha 2 released: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/alpha2
<om26er> arpu, try this open gconf-editor
<om26er> arpu, click on apps>empathy and untick use_con
<om26er> that *might* help
<arpu> same problem
<om26er> arpu, report a bug
<om26er> arpu, can you please try to use wired internet and see if that helps?
<arpu> this makes no different i think
<arpu> i make same debug infos and make an bug report
<arpu> thx
<cow_> Hemm, What should I do when I got a broken packacge that fixing it requires to remove ubuntu-desktop?:O
<cow_> (This is what "sudo apt-get -f install" tells)
<JoshuaL> report a bug :p
<jpds> cow_: That's fine.
<jpds> cow_: Just be sure to read the description of 'apt-cache show ubuntu-desktop'
<cow_> Whats fine.. If be losing alot of the ubuntu stuff
<jpds> cow_: No.
<jpds> cow_: It's just a package that depends on all the other packages.
<rye> btw, i figured out why my /tmp is not cleaned (I was running in circles, screaming and shouting about /tmp not being tmpfs in this channel). I have /usr on a separate partition. /usr/bin/find was not present on when /tmp mounted event arrived. Filed a bug. :)
<cow_> Well. Still how can I avoid to remove this?
<cow_> Isn't way clear this list without actualy do what its asking?
<kklimonda> cow_: what package is that?
<cow_> unbutu-desktop":|
<kklimonda> cow_: but what package is broken?
<BluesKaj> !ubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<cow_> Hem.. GR I dont realy remember, thats not broken at my computer..
<BluesKaj> howdy
<cow_> Ok hope that it wont remove any other stuff too:X
<BUGabundo_remote> (01:50:39 PM) asac: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/3.0+nobinonly-0ubuntu1/+build/1514870
<BUGabundo_remote> TB3.x is now in the archive
<johe|work> hi, i just downloaded lucid (server amd64) iso and tried to install, but grub cant be installed, i tried on an ESX system, any idea?
<BUGabundo_remote> eheh one ESC to many
<BUGabundo_remote> no idea johe|work
<johe|work> so, its also no 'normal' known bug?
<BUGabundo_remote> never touched ESX so I can't say
<BUGabundo_remote> take a peak at LP
<rye> johe|work, you should use daily build
<rye> johe|work, the one that happened to be in lucid alpha2 has broken grub installation
<johe|work> well, rye where to find the daily?
<johe|work> just found the other
<BUGabundo_remote> shouldnt be much on that keyword
<BUGabundo_remote> !daily | johe|work
<ubottu> johe|work: Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<BUGabundo_remote> bah
<BUGabundo_remote> I assumed he was using dailies :(
<BUGabundo_remote> my bad
<rye> johe|work, ubuntu server is @ http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily/current/
 * BUGabundo_remote will start demanding md5 hash of isos
<johe|work> thx rye
<johe|work> BUGabundo_remote, hehe, i assumed too ;-)
<rye> BUGabundo_remote, i got hit by this bug as well. And I was one click away before submitting the bug report, then the daily image finished downloading and I started installation from that. It installed grub w/o any problem.
<BUGabundo_remote> well if it was fixed in daily
<BUGabundo_remote> no need to bug on alpha
<BUGabundo_remote> but ppl still download that
<BUGabundo_remote> for some *****d reason
<jve> I have installed lucid desktop daily onto a sd-card but when i boot get an error taht says it can't find my root device and i am dropped to a initramfs shell. If i look into the /dev i there's no mmcblk devices. Can you help me?
<rye> BUGabundo_remote, right, need alpha2 SP1
<BUGabundo_remote> jve: file a bug
<ppine> Hello, other people experience a broken pulseaudio / alsa after today's upgrade?
<kklimonda> ppine: see topic
<BUGabundo_remote> ppine: /Topic
<BUGabundo_remote> damn it kklimonda beat me to it
<BUGabundo_remote> :( im soooo lagged
<ppine> err? fix uploaded?
<ppine> it just broke....
<BUGabundo_remote> no build yet
<ppine> its a automated proces?
<BUGabundo_remote> yes
<BUGabundo_remote> if it doesn't fail to build
<kklimonda> heh, 2 seconds to the 10s boot target
<ppine> ok, should be a matter of hours then right?
<BUGabundo_remote> ppine: track the buildes
<BUGabundo_remote> https://launchpad.net/builders/
<ppine> Thanks, i can see its building on a sparc machine
<ppine> this will give i386 ?
<jemark> no more sound after the latest pulseaudio update :(
<ppine> jemark: known issue, its being resolved atm
<jemark> cool, thanks ppine
<ppine> https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/unstable/+build/1516095
<jemark> ppine, is that a ppa for karmic or lucid?
<ppine> lucid
<ppine> Binary packages awaiting publication:
<ppine> what does that mean in general?
 * BUGabundo_remote hands a dicitionarie to ppine
<ppine> merci
<ppine> you knew what i meant it :P
<ppine> _timespan...
 * BUGabundo_remote hands a dictionary english to french to ppine
<BUGabundo_remote> ahh time
<jemark> just waiting for this evening update then?
<BUGabundo_remote> ask crimsun
<jemark> ;)
<BUGabundo_remote> jemark: evening *where* in the world?
<BUGabundo_remote> its 14h here
<tgpraveen12> http://www.mail-archive.com/lucid-changes@lists.ubuntu.com/msg05961.html
<tgpraveen12> ubuntu one music store in
<jemark> it's 15:10 here
 * BUGabundo_remote updates
<rye> tgpraveen12, http://isthemusicstorereadyyet.com/
<tgpraveen12> rye: heh interesting. who created that site?
<rye> tgpraveen12, aquarius, ubuntuone dev
<tgpraveen12> nice but then what does http://www.mail-archive.com/lucid-changes@lists.ubuntu.com/msg05961.html mean?
<tgpraveen12> it is ready right?
<jemark> i hope that the sound issue will be solved soon since I like to listen to the news this evening ;)
<rye> tgpraveen12, it is not ready for production yet, the plugin is created, the server side is being worked on
<knittl> hi. after recent upgrades my sound broke
<knittl> Cannot open shared library libasound_module_conf_pulse.so
<jemark> me too, knittl. knows issue according to ppine
<knittl> ok, then it's alright :)
<knittl> volume control is also missing in panel, and rhythmbox is not shown in notification area
<jemark> known issue according to ppine... and it will be solved soon but I have no idea how soon ;)
<knittl> it's ok, i listen to the radio in the meantime :D
<vaibhav> My webcam is not working , Dell 1525 inspiron, integrated webcam, it worked fine in karmic
<jemark> knittl, I don't have that problem... i remember that I had no more speaker applet but I added this manually. no issue with Rhythmbox, just no sound
<knittl> jemark: what's the name of the applet? i can't find sound nor speaker
<BUGabundo_remote> $ aptitudeupgrade
<BUGabundo_remote> humm my terminal buffer just got clean, after libpam upgrade
<BUGabundo_remote> not a good sign
<BUGabundo_remote> knittl: /topic
<BUGabundo_remote> vaibhav: file a bug against kernel (aka linux)
<vaibhav> k
<BUGabundo_remote> jemark: volume is now and indicator, not applet :\
<knittl> BUGabundo_remote: jemark already told me. just wanted to mention my panelapplets are also gone
<knittl> oh, volume is in indicator now? good :)
<knittl> btw … i miss hover for rhythmbox indicator icon
<BUGabundo_remote> Fetched 4,817kB in 5s (878kB/s)
<BUGabundo_remote> ahh we are back
<jemark> knittl, gnome-volume-control-applet
<jemark> knittl, try to run that
<knittl> yup, that helped :)
<knittl> but i don't have sound anyway ;)
<jemark> knittl, me too, like I said, a known issue...
<knittl> s igl ludl jgt TT
<knittl> wops * i got that now ^^
<knittl> (wrong keyboard layout xD)
<jemark> knittl, I added the gnome-volume-control-applet in the startup items... then it will appear as normal again after the reboot
<knittl> but still no sound :P
<jemark> ppine, do you have the LP number of this issue so I can track it when the update will be released?
<ppine> jemark: i am new to this tracking thing as well, i suppose : https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/1:0.9.22~0.9.21+stable-queue-32-g8478-0ubuntu8/+build/1516046
<ppine> its found there and the build is finished i downloaded some deps manually but i cant install depency errors.
<jemark> ppine, that's a ppa for karmic, I'm afraid
<ppine> Series: Lucid
<jemark> ppine, https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/unstable
<ppine> yeah thats something else :)
<ppine> checkout the last link i posted
<ppine> its the primary archive of ubuntu :> lucid
<BUGabundo_remote> jemark: DON'T Had it
<metricpiano> what's the latest on the ff fix for no search/no url entry? (bug 523569)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 523569 in firefox "No search providers or default search provider in 3.6+nobinonly-0ubuntu3" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/523569
<BUGabundo_remote> it was replace!!
<jemark> only karmic...
<BUGabundo_remote> its now a new indicator
<BUGabundo_remote> jemark: don't link to that builder
<BUGabundo_remote> just look at the package queue
<BUGabundo_remote> metricpiano: ask on #ubuntu-mozillateam
<jemark> BUGabundo_remote, i see.
<jemark> BUGabundo_remote, do you have an idea when we can expect the fix for the sound issue?
<BUGabundo_remote> no
<jemark> i regret i updated today
<ppine> jemark: so do i :)
<jemark> ppine, also no sound for you, right?
<BUGabundo_remote> jemark: downgrade
<ppine> nope...
<BUGabundo_remote> don't you have the old one in cache?
<BUGabundo_remote> no X is worse, believe mne
<jemark> BUGabundo_remote, tell me how to do that please?
<ppine> BUGabundo_remote: well i can chat browse and listen to music from a tty :)
<knittl> i still have my mp3 player with rockbox on it, so everything is fine
<knittl> i will survive a day without youtube :D
<BUGabundo_remote> ppine: LOL
<knittl> mocp \*/
<BUGabundo_remote> mocp FTW
<knittl> :)
<jemark> knittl, I have an internet radio next to me... ;)
<aquarius> hm, sound is broken since upgrading about an hour ago...sound preferences thinks that sound is playing OK. I also don't have a sound menu. How do I start debugging this?
<BUGabundo_remote> crimsun: will downgrade help this needy guys, or the build will be soon out ?
<ppine> aquarius: dont its a known issue
<knittl> jemark: i have radio on my mp3 device ;)
<BUGabundo_remote> aquarius: /topic
<BUGabundo_remote> damn... don't ppl read topic anymore?
<jemark> aquarius, welcome to the club. ppine and I have the same issue
<BUGabundo_remote> go look into your apt cache
 * knittl too
<aquarius> BUGabundo_remote, the topic says that fixed PA is uploaded. :)
<knittl> but i don't care *g*
<BUGabundo_remote> in /var/cache/apt/archive
<BUGabundo_remote> see if you have the older packages
<jemark> BUG, it should be still there... I will check it now
<BUGabundo_remote> tehn$ sudo dpkg -i THOSE files
<om26er> is there a way so that humanity dont use monochrome
<BUGabundo_remote> aquarius: uploaded != build != released
<aquarius> BUGabundo_remote, pulseaudio* and alsa* in the older versions?
<jemark> BUGabundo_remote, where do I look for an how to install the older version from the cache?
<BUGabundo_remote> aquarius: -1 then the on you have?
<BUGabundo_remote> jemark: 3 lines above you asked
<jemark> BUGabundo_remote, I see but which files caused the issue exactly?
<aquarius> BUGabundo_remote, yeah, just checking which packages need re-doing. If new ones are in the queue, I'll wait.
<stdisease> I currently can't install xorg-driver-fglrx - am I doing something wrong
<jemark> BUGabundo_remote, i will try the pulse*
<stdisease> gives me a complain about a xserver-xorg-core dependency
<ppine> Forget it, the version is the same
<ppine> it wont be in the cache...
<jemark> ppine, i see
<ppine> at least here it is. : Package: pulseaudio
<ppine> Versions:
<ppine> 1:0.9.22~0.9.21+stable-queue-32-g8478-0ubuntu6
<ppine> oops
<jemark> ppine, makes more sense since the cache are the files just downloaded
<ppine> maybe u have them try this command: sudo apt-cache showpkg pulseaudio
<jemark> ppine, this one is in my cache pulseaudio_1%3a0.9.22~0.9.21+stable-queue-32-g8478-0ubuntu6_i386.deb
<ppine> same here
<jemark> ppine, we are in the same boat
<ppine> sucks to watch porn without the sound does it not. :P
<jemark> ppine, just waiting is the best i guess
<jemark> ppine, hahaha
<jemark> ppine, watching dvb-t tv without sound is not so nice
<knittl> ppine: haha, just told that to a friend over jabber xD
<knittl> without reading your message first
<jemark> knittl, haha
<ppine> :D tell him jemark is trying to cover himself telling us he doesnt like watching dvb-t tv without sound
<ppine> like there aint no pron channels on dvb-t :P
<knittl> xD
<jemark> knittl, using skype without sound is not so nice too
<knittl> i don't use/have skype
<ppine> ahwell, what can we expect running a distribution in development.
<jemark> knittl, i can't hear the one calling.. im going to sleep ;)\
<jemark> sound is pretty basic...
<knittl> but you can always use sign language on skype ;)
<ppine> true, but anything is prone to failure.
<BUGabundo_remote> stdisease: as yet to update their driver to match Xorg
<BUGabundo_remote> just use open driver instead
<jemark> you mean calling to a landline with skype?
<BUGabundo_remote> am I all alone in here today???
<BUGabundo_remote> kklimonda, bjsnider, yofel_, charlie-tca, HELP
<kklimonda> what?
<kklimonda> :P
<kklimonda> BUGabundo_remote: what do you need help with?
<jemark> knittl, but you like the solution for the applet, right? ;)
 * kklimonda is reading backlog
<stdisease> BUGabundo_remote, ah all-right then
<knittl> jemark: no, still no sound :P
<jemark> knittl, at least it's a known issue and you have the speaker back...
<jemark> :P
<BUGabundo_remote> kklimonda: I'm becoming a bot, *again*
<knittl> so i get reminded of the issue all the time? xD
<jemark> what's wrong with firefox (broken in the topic?)
<kklimonda> jemark: 0ubuntu4 is fixed
<jemark> i have changed the search to google again, that's all..
<kklimonda> BUGabundo_remote: I'm having an information overload - too many channels, not nearly enough time :)
<BUGabundo_remote> I know
<BUGabundo_remote> ME TOO
 * BUGabundo_remote is mentally tired today
<kklimonda> heh, I've been waking up at 5am for the last few days..
<BUGabundo_remote> not enouth sleep and strange dream for the 1st time in ages
<kklimonda> right now I'm a zombie
<BUGabundo_remote> try not sleeping for 5 days
<BUGabundo_remote> then you will know what a zoombie is
<kklimonda> heh - working on some awesome thing or just insomnia? :)
<BUGabundo_remote> no no not now
<BUGabundo_remote> a few years ago
<BUGabundo_remote> when I used to do Lan Parties
<stdisease> Lan Parties??
<charlie-tca> BUGabundo_remote: sorry, I missed it
<charlie-tca> What am I helping with?
<kklimonda> apparently we've got quite a few nasty bugs and a lot of people are asking about them :)
<charlie-tca> I just confirmed the abiword bug. It won't start in lucid.
 * BUGabundo_remote puts /topic on quick trigger
<knittl> /t
<jemark> im updating with the latest pulseaudio updates now
<knittl> me2
<knittl> \*/
<jemark> knittl, a reboot and then I will be back, you too?
<ppine> jemark:
<knittl> do i have to reboot?
<ppine> what mirror are u using ?
<jemark> ppine, the main one
<ppine> im using the dutch mirror its not here yet.
<jemark> ppine, for development, I use the main repo...
<ppine> jemark: ok i will wait to see if you got it working again
<ppine> curious
<jemark> knittl, i guess, you can also kill pulseaudo and start pulseaudio again ofcourse
<jemark> ppine, ok, see ya in a while crocodile
<BUGabundo_remote> I use a local mirro, plus main
<BUGabundo_remote> that way files in the mirror save bw from main
<knittl> pulseaudio -k will not work xD
<BUGabundo_remote> reboot
<knittl> later
<ppine> alsamixer gives the same error :(
<jemark> ppine, still same
<ppine> bummer :(
<jemark> yes me too: ALSA lib conf.c:3272:(snd_config_hooks_call) Cannot open shared library libasound_module_conf_pulse.so
<jemark> ALSA lib control.c:902:(snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL default
<jemark> cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<jemark> :(
<stdisease> hmm I get the same error
<jemark> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/523722
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 523722 in alsa-driver "[Realtek ALC268] ALSA test tone not correctly played back (dup-of: 523716)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 523716 in pulseaudio "pulseaudio version defined as UNKNOWN" [High,Fix released]
<ppine> jemark: and if you try : sudo alsa force-reload
<jemark> ppine, what happened with urs?
<ppine> still not working, but i didnt reboot yet
<knittl> ppine: that crashed my firefox :>
<jemark> http://pastebin.com/m4effe32b
<jemark> ppine, see u soon. you can check my output here http://pastebin.com/m4effe32b
<jemark> ppine, still no sound
<ppine> same messega here
<ppine> rebootign now
<ppine> nope, no luck
<jemark> ok
<ppine> + gtk looks ugly
<jemark> we are in the same boat
<jemark> which theme?
<BUGabundo_remote> guys stop beatching
<jemark> here as ugly as before ;)
<BUGabundo_remote> you are worse then danag on stroids :D
<ppine> human lucid
<BUGabundo_remote> mine is simply beautiful
<alex_mayorga> :)
<BUGabundo_remote> I just can't show COMPIZ cause I'm over Free NX
<alex_mayorga> what's the "uglyness"?
<ppine> and audacious is showing gtk decoration even though its set not to
<jemark> weird, no change in human theme here, only nicer icons
<ppine> alex_mayorga: http://img163.imageshack.us/img163/2228/screenshotuqm.png
<knittl> adacious supposed to be a winamp clone? :D
<jemark> ppine, just ur font is ugly..
<ppine> jemark: no the font is nice :P
<ppine> that supposed to be like that
<jemark> ppine, i see, I like a bigger font, but I don't see what's really ugly
<xxploit> anyone else not have sound after upgrading packages?
<knittl> /topic
<jemark> xxploit, welcome to the club and please check the topic. here are a bunch of ppl having sound issues after the latest upgrade
<xxploit> i looked at the topic, topic seems to say that fixes were available? least thats what i thought it said
<jemark> ppine, i don't have human-lucid . where did you get this theme?
<xxploit> fixed pulseaudio & alsa-plugins uploaded
<jemark> xxploit, yes but my latest upgrade didnt solve the issue
<barf> I did a dist-upgrade to 10.4
<knittl> xxploit: uploaded does not mean it's built and released
<barf> and the config for dovecot-postfix is all different
<ppine> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Lucid/Human-Lucid
<barf> I chose to keep my current configs
<jemark> xxploit, knittl gave the answer ;)
<barf> How can I reconfigure?
<xxploit> knittl, o i think it meant the packages were now available, been like 2 days since i upgrade and read that and assume the fixes had been applied
<xxploit> thought*
<jemark> ppine, do you have a deb file? ;)
<kklimonda> barf: try reinstalling package
<kklimonda> barf: or purging it and installing again
<barf> remove install?
<ppine> jemark: nope just download the tar, open your appearance propperties and drag it in
<kklimonda> apt-get --purge remove to delete your configuration (make sure to backup it)
<barf> I tried dpkg -configure dovecot-postfix, but it told me that it was already configured
<jemark> ppine, i will do that and see if it is "ugly"
<kklimonda> barf: it would be dpkg-reconfigure
<kklimonda> (a command, not option)
<barf> ahh
<barf> So that might still work for me?
<kklimonda> it won't hurt to try
<knittl> LOOOOOL, what's wrong with eagles…? xD
<barf> Eagles?
<jemark> ppine, ok here it seems...
<barf> Or Tom Bombadil?
<barf> Now you see me, now you don’t sort of...
<knittl> barf: user joining all the time, just to get kicked 2 seconds later for flooding
<jemark> http://img192.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img192/5499/screenshotpp.png
<jemark> ppine, this is the screenshot: http://img192.imageshack.us/img192/5499/screenshotpp.png
<ppine> here is a close up of the problem : http://img651.imageshack.us/img651/7177/gtkerror.png
<jemark> ppine, can u check mine?
<ppine> aber das ist ganz gut ja
<ppine> u dont seem to have the problem
<knittl> ppine: hihi, falscher chan? ;)
<jemark> ppine, ben ook een Nederlander
<jemark> ppine, also Dutch like you
<barf> Is there a way to make linux and MacOS X co exist on the same node?
<ppine> wrom moet je weten dan hoeveel graden het in dusseldorp is :P
<barf> Ideally I would say 5GB MOSX, 5GB Ubuntu, 200GB storage
<ppine> ah u live in germanencountry
<barf> but which format to choose for storage?
<BUGabundo_remote> why do ppl do dist upgrades !?!?!? specially when changing distro versions?? this is NOT debian... please use update-manager -d next time barf
<jemark> ppine, yes, but will move shortly
<jemark> ppine, for off-topic we can go to ubuntu-nl-offtopic ;)
<BUGabundo_remote> barf: we recommend mailbox
<ppine> u see the gtk glitches ? in the last link
<BUGabundo_remote> ohh no longer on mail subject
<ppine> maybe its because of my dpi
<BUGabundo_remote> FS is ext4
<BUGabundo_remote> 5G is very small
<ppine> BUGabundo_remote: besure to set noatime,nobarrier
<BUGabundo_remote> make that at least 10GB plus swap
<jemark> ppine, maybe a reboot will help (again) or it's the video driver?
<barf> What is mailbox?
<BUGabundo_remote> since everyone is so verbose today (and I can't work like this), anyone having X and dbus link dying to the point no new windows open up ??
<jemark> ppine, i see some glitches now, too
<BUGabundo_remote> err
<BUGabundo_remote> you scared me Pici
<jemark> ppine, just a development version i guess..i will delete it and go back to the normal human theme...
<BUGabundo_remote> barf: you don't know what maildir is and you manage a mail server?!
<barf> maildir I like
<ppine> jemark: have the problem here even with clearlooks
<barf> mbox becomes corrupt
<barf> I have mbox on my current mail setup
<jemark> ppine, really? i will check mine
<jemark> ppine, yes me too
<jemark> ppine, at least the sound is worse than this
<jemark> ppine, i wouldn't have noticed it
<jemark> ppine, normal human seems ok here
<ppine> strange things happening
<jemark> ppine, yes but the sound need to be fixed soon ;)
<ppine> how did they manage lucid to boot so fast actually
<jemark> ppine, not bad isnt it.
<ppine> really nice
<kklimonda> so my sound doesn't work...
<kklimonda> great ;)
<ppine> kklimonda: type : modprobe pcspkr
<jemark> kklimonda, great?
<BUGabundo_remote> jemark: won't bother him
<ppine> he's being synical
<jemark> BUGabundo_remote, i does bother me :(
<jemark> ppine, ok
<ppine> new updates available ....( cups and consorts
<jemark> ppine, i see
<jemark> i can't see the "no sound" issue here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/
<ppine> ah its not ubuntu specific
<ppine> check google its popping up all over now
<ppine> also suse 11.2 rc2 suffering from the same problem
<jemark> ppine, i see
<jemark> ppine, then should be fixed soon (hopefully)
<ppine> err well that was a post from november last year now i see :S
<kklimonda> BUGabundo_remote: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Testing/NouveauEvaluation
<jemark> ppine, updated cups...
<kklimonda> have you added your results?
<ppine> shame there is no jsf driver for w32 then i could listen my music in windows
<kklimonda> heh, still no sound and I have updated both pulse and alsa plugins..
<kklimonda> stupid jack migration
<kklimonda> Pulseaudio plugin:  no from alsa-plugins build log..
<jemark> kklimonda, me too
<jemark> kklimonda, probably there will be a new update soon...
<jemark> ppine, any solution yet?
<jemark> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/523874
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 523874 in ubiquity "No audio" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<BUGabundo_remote> wow
<BUGabundo_remote> great name for a bug
<BUGabundo_remote> almost as good as "ubuntu doesn't work" :p
<genii> BUGabundo_remote: Or "broken"
<Hellmark[S10e]> anyone having issues with KDE 4.4 freezing up?
<Hellmark[S10e]> about 5-10 minutes after logging in, KDE stops responding to keyboard and mouse input
<Hellmark[S10e]> using a Intel GMA950 for graphics
<alex_mayorga> my audio is too faint today, is that a known problem?
<ppine> on the sound thing, i can get the mixer to work by placing libasound_module_conf_pulse.so in /usr/lib/ rather then /usr/lib/alsa-lib
<ppine> still no sound though...
<kklimonda> ach, this silence is deafening..
<jemark> ppine, sound is back?
<jemark> i see
<jemark> im waiting for an update ;)
<jemark> the firefox update wiped my bookmarks...
<alex_mayorga> jemark: check del.icio.us ;)
<alex_mayorga> there are pulse updates, let me pull those
<jemark> alex_mayorga, thanks, i will pull those as well
<jemark> i had an backup in ubuntu one...
<alex_mayorga> is there a way to reset the sound levels?
<ppine> jemark: u have new updates to for pulse ?
<jemark> ppine, no, not yet
<kklimonda> they don't seem to fix anything
<jemark> yep
<kklimonda> I have both new pulse and alsa-plugins
<jemark> i will just relax and listen to the radio
<jemark> kklimonda, no solution?
<kklimonda> jemark: not yet
<jemark> kklimonda, ppine,  i will come back after a few hours
<ppine> http://tinyurl.com/3cjvp2
<ppine> allrighty
<kklimonda> ppine: please - don't tell me you have just pasted a link to porno site on purpose..
<jemark> oh no, i thought it was a fix
<ppine> kklimonda: no i was thinking it was i site about keez dogś :P
<jemark> at least no sound...
<ppine> :D
<alex_mayorga> ppine: no sound there either :(
<jemark> it would be strange that there will be sound and not in rhytmbox...
<alex_mayorga> actually there's sound, but super faint
<jemark> really?
<jemark> let's check :D
<alex_mayorga> so I'm sticking to my messed up levels theory
<jemark> really? but can't even startup alsamixer
<alex_mayorga> there's sound if I plug headphones
<jemark> really?
<alex_mayorga> yup
<jemark> ok, i will check
<ppine> alex_mayorga: try this, like this you are able to use the alsamixer from the terminal again
<ppine> sudo cp /usr/lib/alsa-lib/libasound_module_conf_pulse.so /usr/lib
<BUGabundo_remote> GUYS listen to me for a sec
<BUGabundo_remote> install PAMAN
<BUGabundo_remote> open it up and check the percentage of the pipes
<jemark> ok
<alex_mayorga> ppine: sorry the DP video got me distracted :P
<alex_mayorga> BUGabundo_remote: what's the package name
<alex_mayorga> my output tab on sound preferences has "analog-output-desktop-speaker" and "Analog Output" does that matter?
<jemark> alex_mayorga, but i have no sound from the headphone...
<ppine> did one of you try this ? sudo cp /usr/lib/alsa-lib/libasound_module_conf_pulse.so /usr/lib
<ppine> it will give you back access to "alsamixer"
<BUGabundo_remote> alex_mayorga: err paman?
<BUGabundo_remote> !info paman
 * alex_mayorga kicks the bot
<ubottu> paman (source: paman): PulseAudio Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.4-1ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 90 kB, installed size 560 kB
<ppine> thats excluding the deps
<alex_mayorga> BUGabundo_remote: installed, how do I check the levels?
<jemark> ppine, yep, installed it
<BUGabundo_remote> nothing like a good kike to make stuff work
<BUGabundo_remote> alex_mayorga: open it up, 2nd or 3rd tab
 * charlie-tca is impressed. That was a good kick
<BUGabundo_remote> check the pipes props
<knittl> libasound2-plugins in update
<knittl> \*/
<alex_mayorga> BUGabundo_remote: it's all 100%
<jemark> BUGabundo_remote, where is the pipes?
<alex_mayorga> do I need to restart something?
<BUGabundo_remote> if it is LOW increase it
<BUGabundo_remote> on karmic I used to get ass low as 10%
<BUGabundo_remote> or as high as 400%
<BUGabundo_remote> it was weird
<BUGabundo_remote> its way better (until) now
<knittl> alsamixer is working again
<BUGabundo_remote> I can't test
<BUGabundo_remote> I can't open new windows until reboot
<BUGabundo_remote> I'm amazed as I'm the only one with that
<kklimonda> :)
<knittl> ok, sudo also force-reload after upgrading helps
<ppine> knittl: u got sound ?
<knittl> but speakers in alsamixer are now muted again -.-
<jemark> ok, i will do that
<knittl> ppine: hell yeah :D
<ppine> Good me next :P
<alex_mayorga> BUGabundo_remote: that's pulse audio volume control, right?
<BUGabundo_remote> correct
<alex_mayorga> how do I make it 400%
<ppine> knittl: how did u get sound again?
<knittl> hm yap, seems like a regression that was already fixed once
<knittl> ppine: apt-get upgrade (libasound2-plugins)
<knittl> then alsa force-reload
<knittl> alsamixer and crank up the speaker volume
<knittl> volume of speakers is reset when pulseaudio restarts
<alex_mayorga> BUGabundo_remote: I don't think I have pulse as the volume meter doesn't move :S
<jemark> fixed here too!
<jemark> yaah
<alex_mayorga> knittl, jemark: mind a step by step?
<jemark> alex_mayorga,  ok, here you go.
<knittl> but i don't like this muting issue …
<jemark> alex_mayorga, do apt-get update and then apt-get upgrade (for the few new updates)
<jemark> knittl, my sounds works again
<ppine> not working for me
<knittl> mine too
<ppine> no new updates neither
<knittl> but when restarting pulseaudio speaker volume is set to 0
<alex_mayorga> jemark: on it
<jemark> alex_mayorga, did you get some updates?
<ppine> did you all install that paman thing ?
<alex_mayorga> jemark: bear with me, slow interwebs :(
<ppine> gtg
<jemark> ppine, yes, i did and then after the update forced the alsa thing then reset the sound level in paman
<jemark> works ok now
<BUGabundo_remote> jemark: use aptitude safe-upgrade instead
 * BUGabundo_remote goes for another round of updates
<jemark> BUGabundo_remote, i don't use aptitude and apt-get together ;)
<kklimonda> yeah, I got sound too - but now rhythmbox is using 33% of my cpu
<kklimonda> and makes X use other 33%
<jemark> kklimonda, yes, me too! :(
<jemark> sound but heavy cpu load :(
<kklimonda> it may be somehow related to the new gtk+ update
<jemark> kklimonda, i don't like the high cpu load now
<jemark> this this: sof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/mark/.gvfs
<jemark>       Output information may be incomplete.
<jemark> Terminating processes: 4535lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/mark/.gvfs
<jemark>       Output information may be incomplete.
<jemark> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/mark/.gvfs
<jemark>       Output information may be incomplete.
<jemark> .
<jemark> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/mark/.gvfs
<alex_mayorga> jemark: updates pulled
<jemark>       Output information may be incomplete.
<kklimonda> yeah, related to gtk+
<alex_mayorga> for the record I never lost sound entirely
<jemark> alex_mayorga, ok, do sudo alsa force-reload
<alex_mayorga> just to faint on the speakers
<knittl> why does my cpu not scale when load is higher than 1 or 2?
<knittl> that seems to be the issue, normally it scales perfectly, but if load goes to high it stays where it is :-/
<knittl> and that makes things even slower and the load higher
<jemark> oh no
<alex_mayorga> jemark: done, that took firefox with it, is that normal and crashed indicator-sound :(
<jemark> i will reboot to make sure
<knittl> alex_mayorga: yep, that happened here too
<jemark> alex_mayorga, does the sound work now?
<h00k> The new GDM is beautiful.
<knittl> now start alsamixer and set your volume
<jemark> yep
<knittl> h00k: new gdm? how new?
<h00k> knittl: new as in the userlist is now movable
<alex_mayorga> jemark: let me log-off/on just in case
<h00k> and it looks a little different
<knittl> hm, haven't seen it then, yet
<h00k> knittl: I just restarted, it's pretty slick.
<knittl> ok, i'll do that tomorrow :D
<alex_mayorga> still no/faint sound from the laptop speakers
<knittl> alex_mayorga: have you started alsamixer?
<alex_mayorga> knittl: I restarted, FWIW
<knittl> alex_mayorga: ok, then it's a sign pulse is resetting speaker volume again
<knittl> start alsamixer
<knittl> you will see speaker volume set to 0
<alex_mayorga> knittl: on a terminal
<alex_mayorga> I see Maste is 0
<knittl> ok master is the volume controlled by volume keys
<alex_mayorga> If I move it up, I can hear sound from the speakers
<jemark> knittl, still high cpu load after reboot and rhythmbox
<knittl> jemark: i don't have much higher cpu usage than usual
<knittl> and my usage comes from virtualbox i guess
<alex_mayorga> knittl: do I crank Mater all the way to 100?
<jemark> knittl, but you had a high cpu usage right after it?
<knittl> master is the normal volume
<knittl> jemark: no, basically the same
<jemark> strange
<knittl> it's ~10 %
<jemark> 30 here
<knittl> but that's for days now
<jemark> i see
<jemark> i will open de dvb-t (me-tv)
<alex_mayorga> knittl: so I'll need to up Master on alsamixer on every reboot
<knittl> alex_mayorga: maybe
<alex_mayorga> knittl: thanks, at least there's sound now
<alex_mayorga> does anyone know the bug for this?
<jemark> i disabled some plugin and now the cpu is 4
<jemark> and xorg is 1%
<jemark> knittl, so solved ;)
<kklimonda> jemark: what plugin?
<jemark> kklimonda, all
<knittl> hm ok
<knittl> i don't have any plugins
<knittl> wait … that's strange
<knittl> there should be
<jemark> yes
<knittl> oh
<knittl> crap
<knittl> no scrobbles since yesterday
<kklimonda> jemark: rhythmbox plugins?
<knittl> what happened to my plugins? oO
<jemark> i suppose virtualisation?
<jemark> im happy the sound is back
<kklimonda> jemark: didn't help here
<knittl> virtualisation? wth?
<kklimonda> it's probably a gtk+ issue - devs are working on it already
<knittl> ok
<knittl> just wondering :)
<jemark> kklimonda, well my cpu is only 4% now with rhytmbox ;)
<jemark> oh no! it's again 33%
<alex_mayorga> talking about rhytmbox, are other last.fm like streaming services that work
<jemark> sorry guys
<kklimonda> jemark: it drops to normal value if you close window to the tray
<jemark> kklimonda, i will check that now
<knittl> i don't have rhythmbox in tray since yesterday
<jemark> kklimonda, yes!
<jemark> kklimonda, thanks
<knittl> related to missing plugins?
<jemark> 5% now
<jemark> no
<jemark> kklimonda, not related to plugins after all
<kklimonda> knittl: Status Icon plugin is responsible for displaying it
<kklimonda> knittl: but it has been ported over to the indicator-application some time ago
<knittl> kklimonda: ok, where do i get it if it's missing?
<knittl> i don't have any plugins in my list
<kklimonda> so make sure you have it added to your applet
<kklimonda> knittl: hmm..
<knittl> "scrobbling" for nothing …
<jemark> still wondering why the cpu is so high when I open rhythmbox (not playing in the tray)
<kklimonda> knittl: you have rhythmbox-plugins installed?
<om26er> bye ubottu
<knittl> kklimonda: dunno, but i should have
<knittl> i did not uninstall them
<knittl> didn't know there was a package for that …
<zniavre> something went wrong with window decorations no ?
<knittl> State: not installed
<knittl> k, there's the problem
<kklimonda> zniavre: maybe - we got a new gtk+ with client-side-decorations patches
<knittl> strange, why were my plugins missing?
<zniavre> the gdm logon window get decoration and you can move this login window
<zniavre> i guess it's not "normal" behaviour
<zniavre> and my xorg eating 75% cpu
<knittl> ok, now rhythmbox eats cpu too
<zniavre> mmm we updated too early ...
<razertek> i just upgraded to alpha 3 from karmic 64...didnt stop to think when i was installing new raedon drivers from ati =/ now i can not load x how do i remove and refressh my xorg.xonf or whatever...revert back?
<ZykoticK9> I thought Alpha 3 was suppose to be released in 7 days?
<kklimonda> it is
<Zer> Howdy. I've noticed since upgrading to 10.04 that there's a little textbox that just arbitrarily pops up here and there and takes text in, but seems to do nothing. There's no real pattern to it. Is it some accessibility feature I am accidentally triggering or what?
<BUGabundo_remote> why do ppl come here report probs with very little detail, and leave after 2 min ?
<BUGabundo_remote> Zer: never seen it
<BUGabundo_remote> what DE ?
<Zer> DE?
<Zer> If you mean environment, Gnome
<Zer> It's just a tiny textbox, about an inch wide. And it pops up and gets in the way of my normal typing and screws up focus, but otherwise has no function I can see
<BUGabundo_remote> ok
<Ian_Corne> Zer: that's a very primitive keylogger :p
<Zer> hehehe
<Zer> Really. Ubuntu 10.04 with built in keylogging eh ? :)
<Ian_Corne> yeah!
<Ian_Corne> extra flavors
<Zer> Finally getting ahead of the commercial environments
<Ian_Corne> :p
<Zer> They won't be doing that for three or four years now :)
<razertek> i wasnt thinking and downloaded the drivers from ati...when i know they are prerelease in alpha3 and broke my x...how do i revert back
<JoshuaL> uninstall them?
<razertek> yes
<razertek> i do not want to have to reinstall karmic then upgrade to lucid alpha 3 again
<JoshuaL> uninstall the ati drivers and reconfigure x?
<razertek> what is the reconfigure syntax for lucid?
<razertek> !google reconfigure x syntax for lucid
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<JoshuaL> dpkg-reconfigure packagename
<JoshuaL> iirc
<razertek> in this case the package name would be? xorg-driver-fglrx or xserver-xorg-core?
<razertek> or just X?
<JoshuaL> you can try the xorg-driver-fglrx
<razertek> joshuaL,thanks...will give it a shot
<g0rilla> anyone able to assist?
<g0rilla> lucid alpha2 suffering no sound? no resolution so far?
<g0rilla> purged alsa & pulseaudio & reinstalled
<g0rilla> pkill no help
<g0rilla> all levels AOK just no output from speakers
<knittl> g0rilla: wait for updates
<ZykoticK9> g0rilla, has the sound ever worked?  or did this just start happening?
<knittl> or have a look in alsamixer
<g0rilla> worked fine, happened since update
<g0rilla> alamixer no go, checked all outputs ok
<g0rilla> its mythed me so far
<knittl> g0rilla: /topic
<knittl> wait for updates
<ZykoticK9> g0rilla, lol - i reinstalled cause i lost sound and couldn't fix it :(...   My luck with Lucid finally ran out.
<knittl> it's already fixed
<g0rilla> knittl, u sure??
<g0rilla> patience will be a virtue on this one then
 * rye updates to the latest packages, pulseaudio is among them.... will see whether I can hear after the updates.
<knittl> yep i'm sure, i installed the updates, and sound is working again (apart from a few alsamixer glitches)
<Andre_Gondim> my last update crash my search engine on  firefox
<alex_mayorga> Andre_Gondim: read the topic, and update again
<Andre_Gondim> alex_mayorga, many thanks
<ripps> I don't understand, if backporting linux 2.6.33 drm to 2.6.32 is so difficult, why doesn't ubuntu pull 2.6.33 entirely? It must be much easier than the headache of picking and choosing patches.
<alex_mayorga> ripps: I agree
<Oli``> 2.6.33 would be so much better. Especially for SSD users (.33 has finally ATA TRIM support)
<ali1234> i wonder if they will backport the HDA fixes too... my sound is unusable without them
<rye> alsamixer
<rye> ALSA lib conf.c:3272:(snd_config_hooks_call) Cannot open shared library libasound_module_conf_pulse.so
<rye> ls: cannot access /usr/lib/alsa-lib/libasound_module_conf_pulse.so: No such file or directory
<rye> hm... :)
<Hellmark[S10e]> is there any way to downgrade from lucid to karmic?
<rye> I: (alsa-lib)conf.c: Cannot open shared library libasound_module_conf_pulse.so
<rye> I: (alsa-lib)pcm.c: Unknown PCM hw:0
<arand> !downgrade | Hellmark[S10e]
<ubottu> Hellmark[S10e]: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<rye> it looks like someone stole module so that's why sound is broken
<arand> Hellmark[S10e]: Even more so from lucid :/
<kklimonda> rye: wait for an update - it's a known issue
<rye> kklimonda, do you have the bugreport #?
 * rye forgot that he can search launchpad...
<DanaG> aargh, is it a FEATURE that nm-applet sends notifications of "Wired Network" disconnected.. instead of saying WHAT network?
<rye> YAHOO SEARCH? o_O
<kklimonda> rye: the main report that this bug is related to is bug 523716
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 523716 in pulseaudio "pulseaudio version defined as UNKNOWN, which breaks everything with build-dep on libpulse-dev" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/523716
<DanaG> On connect notification, it says "Auto eth0" connected, or "auto usb0"
<DanaG> disconnect: just
<Hellmark[S10e]> arand, damn
<DanaG> "Wired Network"
<Hellmark[S10e]> because lucid broke my system.
<DanaG> argh!
<rye> Hellmark[S10e], how did it break?
<Hellmark[S10e]> rye, fire up KDE, and after a few minutes, 10 at the most, it stops accepting all input from keyboard and mouse.
 * Blues-Man hi all
<Andre_Gondim> my gwibber don't display any update from twitter and identi.ca either
<Hellmark[S10e]> apps are still running, network connections appear to be maintained
<arand> rye: making the browser search worse will make ubuntu better ;D
<rye> Andre_Gondim, it does not display the notifications or there is nothing in the main window?
<Andre_Gondim> rye, no display nothing in the main windows
<rye> Hellmark[S10e], grr... need to persuade my wife to upgrade to Lucid to test. She's devoted KDE user...
<tenpenny> hi
<tenpenny> 9.10 vs 10.04 any performance improvement ?
<rye> Andre_Gondim, you might want to run PPA version, that's where fixes are being appied
<Andre_Gondim> rye, do you know the gwibber ppa to tell me?
<rye> Andre_Gondim, https://launchpad.net/~gwibber-daily/+archive/ppa
<Andre_Gondim> many thanks rye
<arand> tenpenny: boot should be seeing considerable improvements at least..
<tenpenny> arand: nice
<tenpenny> arand: and base architecture ?
<Hellmark[S10e]> rye, I take it that you don't want a happy household?
<arand> tenpenny: I do not know.
<tenpenny> arand: ok
<g0rilla> i love ubuuuuuuuuuuuntu!
<Hellmark[S10e]> g0rilla, that's good for you
<g0rilla> problem arises and suddenly people from all over the world come together to fix it
<g0rilla> if only everything worked like that!
<knittl> i love u…buntu
<tenpenny> i have tried to change priority for an app, and it seems like it is taking forever to implement
<rye> tenpenny,underlying architecture for boot process now resembles architecture and not the set of scripts simply tied together with a duct tape, so yes, there are changes...
<tenpenny> infact gdm is unresponsive
<rye> tenpenny, you mean that it does not react to mouse and keyboard?
<tenpenny> rye: all windows are colorless
<rye> tenpenny, does it allow you to switch to VT ?
<rye> * other vt
<tenpenny> rye: what m i suppose to kill now ? system-monitor ?
<Andre_Gondim> my empathy don't connect with msn, just gtalk, does any one knows about it?
<rye> tenpenny, i don't think I follow you - the window are colorless on boot? What exactly colorless mean in this context?
<tenpenny> rye: tried to change priority for an app by clicking and selecting the app from system-montor
<tenpenny> rye: system-monitor window and other application windows are all white
<tenpenny> rye: means i cann't see n e thing but can see the container "rectangeles"
<rye> tenpenny, that basically means that the apps hanged and do not repaint their windows
<tenpenny> rye: yes
<rye> just updated the priority via system monitor, looks like it worked
<rye> tenpenny, what app you were trying to 'nice' ?
<tenpenny> rye: vbox
<rye> tenpenny, are you sure it happened right when you updated the nice value of vbox?
<tenpenny> rye: what need to be done to repaint all windows ?
<tenpenny> rye: yes
<rye> tenpenny, xrefresh is the app, but I don't think it would help. Are you able to start processes via gnome run, i.e. Alt+F2, etc?
<tenpenny> rye: i can alt+f7 and see white rectangle
<rye> tenpenny, ah, you are running compiz, right ?
<tenpenny> rye: compiz yes
<tenpenny> rye: shall i kill compiz ?
<rye> tenpenny, i believe you can do alt+f2 and blindly type gnome-terminal and another white rectangle will pop-up, could you please try this ?
<tenpenny> rye: mouse icon is changed to processing state and everything is unselectable
<rye> tenpenny, you may try killing compiz, but in my case metacity did not overtake the window management
<tenpenny> rye: lemme try
<rye> heh, the bug 523716 is still goes on
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 523716 in pulseaudio "pulseaudio version defined as UNKNOWN, which breaks everything with build-dep on libpulse-dev" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/523716
<rye> i.e. it is still not fixed
<rye> hm, my xchat became slow after restart
<jemark> sound works here
<rye> xchat - stat64("/etc/localtime", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=2057, ...}) = 0 - keeps statting the file
<rye> jemark, yep, until you upgrade :)
<jemark> i did
<g0rilla> still no sound with new updates
<tenpenny> rye: thanks got it
<jemark> i've updated
<tenpenny> rye: gnome-system-monitor was stuck. killing it solved problem
<rye> jemark, are you using the official archive or the mirror?
<jemark> to the latest updates, then it works again after alsamixes and put everything 100%
<jemark> main
<rye> tenpenny, ah, ok then.
<jemark> official main repo
<rye> jemark, hm, ok, let me switch...
<jemark> pl
<jemark> ok
<tenpenny> ok thx, bye
<jemark> bye
<rye> jemark, thanks
<jemark> it works now?
<jemark> yw
<rye> jemark, switching...
<jemark> ok, let me know
<jemark> i had the same issue a few hours ago
<rye> i wonder what broke xchat now, it is furiously stat()ing /etc/localtime...
<jemark> strange
<g0rilla> running main repo, all alsamixer levels at 100%, why-oh why is my sound no working
<robin0800> what's wrong with sound today?
<jemark> i use xchat-gnome
<jemark> g0rilla, do sudo alsa force-reload
<g0rilla> all kindsa warnings
<g0rilla> wait a min sound indicator suddenly muted
<rye> g0rilla, alsamixer -c0
<g0rilla> levels are fine but indicator still showing muted
<rye> g0rilla, are you sure that the underlying alsa device is not muted?
<jemark> rye, sound is working again?
<rye> jemark, yes, it does but indicator applet for sound shows 3 different main sound levels
<g0rilla> i swear on my lil pinkie
<jemark> rye, what do u mean? 3 level in one applet?
<g0rilla> this is wierd ,indicator shows muted, but preferences showing not muted volume 100%
<rye> jemark, yes, and every has its own 'Sound Preferences'
<ZykoticK9> songbird-daily PPA doesn't seem to provide songbird?  Software Sources lists the PPA, but "apt-cache search songbird" is only showing pidgin-musictracker.  I have run "sudo apt-get update" after adding PPA.  Installing Skyzim's DEB suggested in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Songbird seems to work fine.  Anyone successfully using the songbird-daily under Lucid?
<jemark> try to run paman
<robin0800> rye can't un mute sound from laptop button although software says it works hence no sound
<g0rilla> paman
<rye> i guess applet needs to be restarted
<jemark> reboot to make sure ;)
<rye> jemark, heeey, no reboots until it is completely broken  :)
<rye> jemark, ok, removal and re-add of indicator applet service fixed duplicating volume meters
<jemark> :)
<jemark> how did u add it actually? ;)
<rye> jemark, volume control is now indicator, so I had to remove and re-add indicator-applet
<rye> to the panel
<jemark> gnome-volume-control-applet
<rye> jemark, nope, it is no longer an applet
<jemark> indicator applet...
<g0rilla> no success after reboot, alsa force-reload gives "lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/g0rilla/.gvfs
<g0rilla> "
<jemark> which command is it? i've added it with gnome-volume-control-applet
<rye> jemark, you just need to have indicator applet on your panel, the same that shows the message count for evolution, xchat IRC messages (w/ xchat-indicator), etc
<jemark> indicator-sound??
<jemark> but doesn't show the sound
<rye> jemark, ok, do you have the envelope icon in your panel?
<jemark> yep
<robin0800> rye still cant get my mute button off it comes on somtime during boot
<rye> jemark, then you will have the indicator applet for the sound
<jemark> yep
<g0rilla> i'm all alone, there's noone listening to me!!! lol
<jemark> rye, i have this one :gnome-volume-control-applet
<robin0800> g0rilla: I have the same problem as you its something that got changed today
<rye> robin0800, i believe for the sound issue we will need to wait a day or two, however I am not really sure I am following you
<rye> robin0800, not all mirrors are updated at the same time
<robin0800> rye: there's been changes twice today at least
<DanaG> hmm
<g0rilla> so to get this straight in my head
<g0rilla> for some people sound is now working
<g0rilla> but for my setup is not
<g0rilla> best approach is give up and try again in few days
<g0rilla> yay or nay?
<jemark> try paman
<DanaG> I think I may have figured out why my readahead was aborting:
<DanaG> My Pictures dir is a symlink to my ntfs partition.... and my wallpaper comes from that place.
<DanaG> It seems ureadahead doesn't like symlinks, perhaps?
<jemark> g0rilla, i will be back soon, sound should be ok for you later
<razertek> hi
<rye> ok, I guess I need to restart xchat - it just eats all my cpu
<razertek> anyone know how to revert back after downloading and installing the new ati drivers...i wasnt thinking when i put them on here that the new alpha 3 would have a prerelease
<DanaG> razertek: depends how you installed the official ones.
<rye> no, xchat is definitely broken
<DanaG> oh, and IS there a new prerelease catalyst?
<razertek> DanaG: i downloaded the run file and ran it after a chmod using ./
<DanaG> Ah, note for future reference: do ati-driver-installer.sh --buildpkg Ubuntu/karmic, or such.
<DanaG> It'll build packages.
<DanaG> Anyway, for now, I believe the uninstaller may be in /etc/ati.
<stdisease> When updating the apt database do I always have to fetch the whole thing?
<stdisease> DanaG, if it uninstalls cleanly it's worth a shot
<stdisease> Next on my todo
<razertek> DanaG: where is the installer.sh at?
<DanaG> er, the installer is the thing you downloaded and ran; that's for future reference.
<DanaG> the UNinstaller.. is likely in /etc/ati or /etc/amd
<razertek> DanaG: no luck =/
<DanaG> hmm, maybe /usr/share/ati ?
<stdisease> look maybe under /opt or /usr/local or or
<razertek> DanaG: they do make an installer?
<razertek> i mean uninstaller?
<DanaG> Yeah, I just don't remember where it is.
<DanaG> I normally do my installs themselves, via the buildpkg thingy.
<stdisease> It's been a while since I last used the ATI driver but I believe they do ship an uninstaller utility as well. NVIDIA surely do.
<razertek> well i was reading on the release wiki ... about running the cmd... apt-get remove --purge xorg-driver-fglrx ...did this break a lot  on my system?
<arand> razertek: If it is called "uninstallsomething": " find / 2>/dev/null | grep uninstall "
<DanaG> nvidia's installer is their uninstaller.
<razertek> arand: k ty
<rabbi1> can't wait for lucid, shld i try the beta version ?
<ZykoticK9> rabbi1, if you're comfortable with breakages (check Topic right now for some examples) and/or want to report Bugs to help out.
<rabbi1> ZykoticK9: thx. but already if i am caught in LAMP and other stuffs, figuring all this out ;)
<rabbi1> ZykoticK9: i have AMD64 nVidia in built, i took lot of time solving my resolution issue itself, and finally it was a simple conf job to do.
<bjsnider> rabbi1, you're caught in a lamp? that sounds painful
<rabbi1> bjsnider: ;) i don mind, learning a lot as new user
<rabbi1> actually this is 7th time i am installing AMP
<Crashbit> crashbit@m1330:~$ grep \(EE\) /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
<Crashbit> (EE) [drm] failed to open device
<Crashbit> (EE) No devices detected.
<Crashbit> mm
<Crashbit> crashbit@m1330:~$ cat /proc/fb
<Crashbit> 0 nouveaufb
<Crashbit> ups, sorry
<dupondje> hmm, I don't have volume button anymore in taskbar .. any idea how to get that back ? :)
<Crashbit> mm install indicator-applet
<Crashbit> and add the applet to a gnome-panel
<dupondje> its installed
<dupondje> ii  indicator-sound                            0.1.1-0ubuntu2                                 A system sound indicator.
<dupondje> is also installed
<dupondje> but there is nothing when I add .. :s
<Crashbit> dupondje: indicator-applet
<dupondje> ii  indicator-applet                           0.3.2-0ubuntu3                                 GNOME panel indicator applet
<dupondje> is also installed ... :)
<Crashbit> ok, add indicator-applet to gnome-panel
<dupondje> hmz ok :p
<dupondje> found it now
<dupondje> thx Crashbit
<DanaG> mm: command not found
<DanaG> =þ
<DanaG> Joking, of course.
<Crashbit> DanaG: :)
<g0rilla> quick question?
<g0rilla> i'm having sound issues, topic mentions new pulseaudio & alsa plugins
<dupondje> so ?:)
<g0rilla> is it strange that i don't have alsa-plugins
<dupondje> no, don't have it neither :D
<JoshuaL> g0rilla, wait for updates?
<g0rilla> yes josh, soz, just impatient
<dupondje> why do we use alpha versions :) yep because we are impatient for new versions :D
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> so no sound yet?
<BUGabundo> :p
<stdisease> Alsamixer is working for me again, after latest updates
<Crashbit> mm nouveau not working for me
<BUGabundo> Crashbit: wfm
<BUGabundo> just kills GDM
<RAOF> That's not a ringing endorsement!
<BUGabundo> RAOF: for that last two days I've been like this
<BUGabundo> boots ok, but once on GDM, I get horizontal green bars
<BUGabundo> I stop GDM, and some how it just autologins
<BUGabundo> I _think_ there are *two* GDMs starting or something
<stdisease> Im having strange behaviors with gdm as well
<BUGabundo> not the kind it freezes on Enter, righrt?
<BUGabundo> cause that one is well known
<stdisease> nope on startups and service manipulations
<ni1s> hey all
<stdisease> ni1s, although in my case I pressed the 'Update installer' button at the beginning of the install
<ni1s> stdisease, oooooohh, I though it meant "... to use this language"
<ni1s> silly me
<stdisease> aah
<ni1s> Is there a way to start the "alternative" installer on the Live iso?
<Machtin> resolvconf: Error: /etc/resolv.conf must be a symlink <- i deleted that link.. could anyone tell me where it's supposed to point or how to create it?
<Machtin> oh, i think i know - except it's not /etc/resolvconf/run/resolv.conf
<cjohnston> Anyone else have sound die with todays upgrade?
<dupondje> is there a way to make a list of files on a system that arent provided by any package ?
<BUGabundo> nice page https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/installation-guide/powerpc/hardware-supported.html
<rr72> hey guys, i need some help, when I upgrade i get an error aobut sbin/ldconfig.real: File /usr/lib/libgweather.so.1 is empty
<rr72> i have no where to start looking for what it means, google doesn't come up with much
<BUGabundo> rr72: prob corrupt install
<BUGabundo> debsum should help you out
<BUGabundo> and then reinstall the offending package
<rr72> how do i know what the offending pacakge is? that's my question
<rr72> how do i reinstall a package w/o having to uninstall all the deps?
<BUGabundo> rr72: debsum will complain
<alkisg> I have 2 keyboard layouts (us/gr). When I login with an English interface, I can see a language indicator in the panel. When I login with Greek UI, I can see an empty space in that place. Which package is that, so that I can seach why the icon is missing with the Greek UI?
<rr72> /sbin/ldconfig.real: File /usr/lib/libgweather.so.1 is empty, not checked.
<rr72> BUGabundo~ what is debsum?
<BUGabundo> !info debsum
<ubottu> Package debsum does not exist in lucid
<cef> anyone got a suggestion for getting past Bug #514012 when upgrading from karmic to lucid (server, no X)?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 514012 in mountall "cyclic dependency between mountall and libplymouth" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/514012
<BUGabundo> !info debsums
<BUGabundo> do I need to kick the bot again?
<ubottu> debsums (source: debsums): tool for verification of installed package files against MD5 checksums. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.48 (lucid), package size 47 kB, installed size 268 kB
<BUGabundo> blu
<BUGabundo> rr72: ^^^^
<alkisg> Ah, got it, "gnome-settings-daemon".
<alkisg> Apparently it isn't utf-8 aware for the layout names
<ripps> Is there a program to find out which packages are taking up the most disk space?
<arand> ripps: pick and choose: http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/view/3842/list-your-largest-installed-packages-on-debianubuntu
<ppine> Still no sound after the updates :(
<ripps> arand: awesome, thanks
<robin0800> ppine: nor me join the club
<ppine> robin0800: some people did get it working.
<ppine> What, now Evolution also isnt working anymore :(
<ppine> ** (evolution:1919): DEBUG: Number of email accounts: 1
<ppine> ** (evolution:1919): DEBUG: EI: SHELL STARTUP
<ppine> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<RAOF> Yeah, everything that adds an indicator to indicator applet will crash at the moment.
<robin0800> ppine: how?
<ppine> dont now, i just rebooted and now evolution is not working anymore.
<ppine> major let downs, i understand its a development release and all but ey.
<cef> Any ideas on how to get past Bug #514012 when upgrading from karmic to lucid (server, no X)? Anyone? Anyone? Bueller?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 514012 in mountall "cyclic dependency between mountall and libplymouth" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/514012
<o_portista17> does anyone with lucid and ati, has problems with the screen/xorg ?
<robin0800> any one know how to get sound working today?
<hemant> Hi, I upgraded today to lucid lynx on my macbook pro
<hemant> since the upgrade I am not able to use my keyboard on the login screen.
<hemant> I am also not able to use my extended monitor.
#ubuntu+1 2010-02-19
<hemant> Another problem is I get error on apt-get upgrade,. the error is for package yaws
<hemant> The error is yaws: Depends: erlang-nox (>= 1:13.b.1-dfsg) but it is not installed
<hemant> apt-get -f install errors with dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/yaws_1.84-2_i386.deb (--unpack)
<DasEi> hemant: boot into safemode, netroot for dhcp, dpkg-reconfigure -a to get keyb back ,then exit back to recoveryconsole , dpkg.. to fix your apt
<cef> hemant: tried installing erlang-nox? that might tell you more
<hemant> cef: erlang-nox error : E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<ppine> :( also empathy isnt working anymore.
<RAOF> Again, anything which adds an indicator to the indicator menu will not work.
<wgrant> Ah, so that's why everything is crashing.
<RAOF> That means at least evolution, empathy, and gwibber.
<RAOF> Right.
<wgrant> That probably belongs in the topic.
<hemant> DasEi: can i run it when I am logged in (I managed to login by enabling the virtual keyboard)
<RAOF> Probably, yes.
<DasEi> hemant: no, but can go there by sudo init 1 (hopefully), gimme a second, I'll try before
<hemant> DasEi: I am trying it anyways :)
<hemant> DasEi: it did a few things and at the end I got this error Error! Cannot locate /usr/src/applesmc-0.14.4.dkms.tar.gz.
<DasEi> hemant: the dpkg ?
<DasEi> init 1 works, by the way
<DrHalan> was teh sound really fixed?
<wgrant> It works for me.
<cef> anyone here running server? suggestions on how to get around a cyclic dependency when upgrading from karmic between mountall and libplymouth2 (yes, using do-release-upgrade -d) ??
 * cef listens to the chirping of birds and insects that is the response to his question.
<RAOF> Give it a while.  Not everyone's frantically scanning IRC waiting for a new message to devour.
<DanaG> hmm, is there any utility that'll lock / suspend a computer at a specified time of day / night?
<cef> RAOF: well, the bug has been open now since the 29th of Jan.. so ......
<cef> RAOF: but yeah, been used to irc for about 17 yrs.. ;)
<DrHalan> i really have no sound since this afternoon ...
<DanaG> hmm, check if your alsamixer sliders are muted.
<DanaG> For some reason, mine were.
<robin0800> Dr
<robin0800> DanaG: no sound here all day
<hemant> the program upoward exited abnormally?
<wgrant> DanaG: Mine were strange too.
<hemant> Hi,
<hemant> Since upgrade to lucid, vimperator on firefox errors for commands like open and tabopen
<DanaG> weird... login window has a "minimize" button.
<virtuald_> telepathy-butterfly lose messages
<virtuald_> have anyone noticed?
<wgrant> virtuald: I've tried to move to Empathy many times in the past year ,and had to give up every time after butterfly just dropped messages in various circumstances.
<wgrant> Most recently yesterday.
<virtuald> :/
<wgrant> I should try to reproduce it today now I have time.
<wgrant> I just sit there with Pidgin on one account and Empathy on another, and send messages until it breaks after about 30 seconds.
<wgrant> Yay, libindicate is unbroken.
<virtuald> great, can i be of any help?
<bjorkintosh> anyone running skype?
<DanaG> argh, intel netbook... now compiz won't run.
<DanaG> Exact output from console:
<DanaG> Launching fallback window manager
<DanaG> ... that's it.  Just that one line.
<ni1s> there's a fallback window manager?
<DanaG> metacity.
<hemant> DanaG: I struggle slightly to get compiz to work on macbook pro
<DanaG> oh, I see: could not stat() file: /usr/lib/compiz/libcore.so
<DanaG> No such file or directory.
<ni1s> oh right
<wgrant> virtuald: In what situation did it lose messages for you?
<cef> DanaG: what does 'ls /usr/lib/compiz/libcore.so*' say?
<ni1s> not that I would call metacity a window manager
<DanaG> File isn't there.
<cef> DanaG: sounds like a dependency issue then
<DanaG> weird.
<DanaG> !find libcore.so
<virtuald> wgrant: i was chatting on msn..  maybe something crashed, it sometimes do
<ubottu> File libcore.so found in ircd-ratbox, ircd-ratbox-dbg, ugene
<virtuald> where do i set font sizes that are not in the appearance applet?
* crimsun changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Official Ubuntu Lucid Lynx support and discussion channel | firefox 3.6+nobinonly-0ubuntu3 is broken; update to 0ubuntu4 | ALSA-lib borked; hang tight for fixes | Nvidia users should avoid suspend/hibernate | IRC Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | Milestones: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynxSchedule | Alpha 2 released: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/alpha2
<bjorkintosh> is it possible to make alsa the default for the latest skype?
<bjorkintosh> it seems to prefer pulse...
<bjorkintosh> (or where do i download the previous working beta)
<crimsun> pulse should work fine; if it doesn't, please file a bug
<crimsun> please note that alsa-lib is currently borked; I uploaded a fix a few minutes ago, and it's building now
<DrHalan> bjorkintosh: loook at the topic alsa is broken. if alsa works pulse wil wokr too
<DanaG> oh yeah, if I wanted to get my CM106 card's bug fixed... who would I send such a card to?
<DrHalan> crimsun: thanks :)
<bjorkintosh> alsa's working just fine. i can hear everything else.
<bjorkintosh> but, in skype, it completely ignores or garbles the microphone's input, even though the mic works.
<cef> Anyone here running server? Any suggestions on how to get around a cyclic dependency when upgrading from karmic between mountall and libplymouth2 (yes, using do-release-upgrade -d) ??
<crimsun> bjorkintosh: current lucid?
<bjorkintosh> crimsun, yes.
<bjorkintosh> i did an update less than an hour ago.
<crimsun> bjorkintosh: can you get a verbose pa debug log for me to look at?
<crimsun> wiki/PulseAudio/Log
<bjorkintosh> how do i get the output for you?
<crimsun> bjorkintosh: pastebin would be fine
<crimsun> bjorkintosh: the shortened url for you to read is pasted above
<bjorkintosh> well, how do i generate the output from skype?
<bjorkintosh> ... or while running skype.
<crimsun> bjorkintosh: any way you normally would
<crimsun> bjorkintosh: if it's garbling because of pulse, then I need pulse diagnostics, which is what the verbose debug log provides
<crimsun> anyhow, I'm busy ATM fixing ALSA breakage, but I'll poke my head back in in a half-hour.
<bjorkintosh> alright.
<crimsun> DanaG: anyone who is willing to fix it ;)
<bjorkintosh> i'll figure out some way to get it to spit out some output.
<cef> bjorkintosh: you know about the echo call service on skype?
<wgrant> virtuald: So, I can see butterfly losing messages once the switchboard closes the conversation.
<wgrant> virtuald: (the server times things out after a couple of minutes, then the connection has to be reestablished)
<wgrant> If I send a message from another client, it reaches butterfly but not Empathy.
<Saint_laptop> Is Lynx going to have any major improvements?
<bjsnider> no
<bjsnider> not a one
<Saint_laptop> No need for that.
<cef> mainly stability improvements.
<bjorkintosh> cef, yeah, i've been testing it.
<bjorkintosh> and it's completely skipping the mic's output it seems.
<wgrant> I was wondering why someone would be asking about improvements in a CLI browser...
<DanaG> Weird, similar thing happened to me: my input volume is nearly zero.
<DanaG> Used to be fine.
<DanaG> I'm not sure when it changed.
<cef> wgrant: :P
<virtuald> o.o
<cef> damn upgrade bugs.. I'd be testing out lucid if I could only upgrade. *sigh* - ok enough whinging from me
<DrHalan> crimsun: how is fixing the ALSA package goin?
<DanaG> weird... login window has a minimize button.
<DrHalan> DanaG: yeah tahts what i thought too
<DrHalan> gdm is becoming kinda wierd
<syn-ack> becoming?
<DanaG> argh, stupid bluetooth thingy... lets me disable BT, but doesn't let me re-enable it.
<DanaG> Or rather, doesn't do so reliably.
<DrHalan> syn-ack: well they removed all the skin-possibilities and added window manager stuff taht nobody needs
<syn-ack> Thats what I'm talking about... Becoming?
<DrHalan> well teh minimize stuff was added recently.. i think last night?
<DrHalan> who knows waht will be there next
<syn-ack> This is one one app that I wish Canonical would have left alone on the move from Jaunty to Karmic
<syn-ack> Thats just my two cents though
<syn-ack> I'm in the process of moving up right now, 139 total that need to be upgraded
<DrHalan> thats one app i wish canoncial would finally replace with a homebrew app.
<DrHalan> instead of a stupid software center etc..
<syn-ack> Well, they can theoretically make money off the Software Center
<cef> syn-ack: j to k, or k to l?
<syn-ack> cef: well both, I suppose
<ni1s> software kiosks seem to be in vouge
<syn-ack> I kinda wish we could have retained the version that was already three versions old at the time jaunty came out
<DanaG> ureadahead-other main process terminated with status 4
<cef> syn-ack: ahh.. I've done j to k on a server in the last week, but can't do k to l because of a bug in the upgrade process for server. :(
<syn-ack> hah, nice
<DrHalan> syn-ack: there is a gdm-2.20 package
<DrHalan> maybe try taht?
<syn-ack> well personally I'm waiting to redeploy me servers until this goes final... this is just my test machine
<syn-ack> rather dev
<cef> syn-ack: so is this.. , but server install, not desktop.
<syn-ack> Oooooh I'm going to get locked out of my machine?
<syn-ack> libpam upgrade here we come!
<cef> only if you have libpam customisations afaik
<syn-ack> Alright, so I'm assuming with such a large release of updates we're now in the Alpha three stage?
<cef> if not a3, it's very soon. wiki still says a2 afaik
<syn-ack> ah
<syn-ack> I havent looked in a bit, I was merely assuming because like I said, of the size of the update
<DanaG> stupid ureadahead.
<DanaG> ureadahead-other main process terminated with status 4
<syn-ack> hey, does anyone know if plymouth was upgraded with the rest of the packages so I can go ahead and reinstall it
<syn-ack> I uninstalled it due to it crashing gdm upon boot
<DanaG> http://www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/bootcharts
<cef> syn-ack: my dependency issue for server is between mountall and libplymouth2 - *sigh*
<DanaG> All my bootcharts are really really big.
<syn-ack> cef: yeah, I noticed that here too, which is why I just removed the executable and not the lib as well
<syn-ack> it would have uninstalled my whole desktop
<DanaG> ureadahead doesn't work for me.
<DanaG> DOesn't even show up in bootchart.
<cef> still broken. :(
<cef> (just tried to upgrade again)
<syn-ack> thats stupid, DanaG
<syn-ack> ok, brb, gotta reboot into my environment
<syn-ack> brb, again
<syn-ack> nice. had a broken upgrade which made me have to re run do-dist-upgrade, apparently
<syn-ack> but this seems to have had an x display to it so I'm not entirely sure what it was... never have seen it before
<cef> do-dist-upgrade?
<syn-ack> it was a "partial upgrade"
<cef> ahh ok.. just never seen do-dist-upgrade at all, nor can I find it on karmic
<syn-ack> its proper name is "do-release-upgrade"
<cef> ahh, ;)
<cef> that I am familiar with. ;)
<syn-ack> see, I'm used to doing it via the console and not with a gui
<cef> yeah, same
<syn-ack> They seem to have some really nice post-inst scripting with this upgrade though
<cef> I'd love to see it (stupid bug, mumble mumble)
<syn-ack> seemed to have done a much more thorough job on the update this time around
<syn-ack> Man, I'm really starting to buy all the "This is going to be a killer release" hype
<cef> hrm, there is a later version of update-manager-core in lucid.. wonder if that would fix my cyclic issue.. hrm
<syn-ack> cef: what version are you running?
<syn-ack> Installed: 1:0.132
<syn-ack>   Candidate: 1:0.132
<cef> karmic's atm, 1:0.126.9
<syn-ack> That's what I'm running here.
<cef> yeah, that is what is in lucid
<cef> but still on karmic but trying to upgrade. :/
<syn-ack> cef: did you follow these directions?
<syn-ack> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/alpha2
<cef> might have a look at the changelog
<syn-ack> Read what that tell you, it's specific to server
<cef> syn-ack: yeah.. usign the server/cli method.. get a cyclic dependency with mountall and libplymouth2
<cef> syn-ack: logged a 'me too' on an existing bug #514012
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 514012 in mountall "cyclic dependency between mountall and libplymouth" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/514012
<syn-ack> ah
<cef> but cos my sources are now all lucid, I can see lucid packages.. least if I do up update-manager-core, it doesn't want to install a new libc6 as well
<RAOF> cef: Having looked at that, I can't see where the circular dependency is.  libplymouth2 certainly doesn't have any dependency on mountall.
<cef> RAOF: yeah.. :/
<syn-ack> I havent seen something stupid like that since Red Hat
<cef> ahh ok.. I think mountall has a dependency on libc6 < 2.11, but 2.11.1 is in lucid
<cef> libplymouth2 I think is just getting caught in the cross-fire\
<syn-ack> cef: time for some pinning magic from what it sounds
<cef> ahh.. old karmic mountall vs lucid mountall and libplymouth2 (mountall depends on this version of libplymouth2, which can't be installed till libc6 and mountall are installed, which causes a loop
<cef> aptitude don't like it either.. fun fun fun
<syn-ack> pin it
<syn-ack> easy fix
<cef> pin and then run 'do-release-upgrade -d' - will that even work?
<syn-ack> hrm
<syn-ack> I was thinking of installing them while it's karmic then upgrade
<cef> actually i'll check for libplymouth2 in karmic.. time to fix my sources
<syn-ack> though, in all reality you still shouldnt have to do that when firing off the upgrade script
<cef> yup.
<cef> but hey, if I can add a work-around to the bug, it might allow them to fix it
<cef> hrm, no libplymouth* in karmic.. ho hum
<syn-ack> Not surprising
<cef> yeah, thought it was a long shot
<syn-ack> which is why I suggested pinning your libc, upgrading it then doing the rest from there
<cef> yeah.. I'll look at that.. for the moment, work calls. :/
<DanaG> weird... pulseaudio isn't using my hardware volume slider anymore.
<syn-ack> DanaG: Shame. Maybe that's it's way of telling you that it doesnt want to be on your system anymore and that you should remove it and go with pure alsa. ;)
<DanaG> Pure alsa sucks at dealing with multiple audio devices.
<DanaG> And PulseAudio is awesome as long as it's working... and the percent of time that is true, is gradually increasing.
<DanaG> It's awesome being able to have web audio go to onboard speakers and music go to externals, at the same time... and then I can mute the internal on-the-fly.
<maxb> Anyone have woes playing DVDs on lucid?
<un214> haven't tried in a few days
<un214> until about a week ago no problem, then apt-get upgrade removed kde
<un214> had some trouble putting it back as it thought it was uninstallable
<DanaG> Always double-check what apt wants to do... I would've just not let it remove stuff like that.
<maxb> Hmm.... my woes centre on gstreamer, so I guess KDE wouldn't have been affected
<un214> it scrolled off my screen
<maxb> aptitude for the win
<un214> The [removed] header was lost as the removed list was longer than the screen, I thought update all these
<DanaG> ah.
<DanaG> aptitude summarizes at the end:
<DanaG> "50 to be removed", or whatever.
<un214> it did I just didn't figure out that the 100 to be removed was kde as there were also 200 to update
<DanaG> anyway, try the aptitude ncurses UI.
<DanaG> It's rather nifty.
<CPrgmSwR2> Hi, I am not sure if ubunbtu has control over this but I have not had sound for over 2 years and I have NVidia HDA card that requires a Conexant CX20561 (Hermosa) codec.
<CPrgmSwR2> I have filed a bug and am wondering if there is somewhere else I can go with it
<Viper1432> So I'm guessing the last batch of updates buggered up sound...as in my laptop now shows a constant mute light and no audio after  the last batch of updates. ?
<cef> Viper1432: there appear to be a lot of issues with sound, yes. can't help you fix them myself, but i have seen it mentioned a lot
<Viper1432> Oh not sweating it cef , was just double checking.  Up until this last go-round,  Lucid hasn't had any sound issues at all.  I thought I saw crimsun  mentioning something to do with alsalib earlier, but its scrolled outta the buffer over here.
<Viper1432> clarifying my last to mean:  no issues on my x1000 laptop or x2 dualcore box.  :D
<LADmaticCA> anyone else lost sound in firefox?
<CPrgmSwR2> I have no sound
<LADmaticCA> CPrgmSwR2, no sound in firefox or just no sound in general?
<h00k> So, Me Menu -> Broadcast Accounts doesn't work yet, correct? Or is this a bug I'm having?
<Takyoji> I have the same issue
<Takyoji> Most likely still under development or something of that nature
<DanaG> argh, volume thingy in indicator-applet-complete doesn't respond to mouse wheel.... and it REMOVES the normal volume thingy!
<DanaG> "Broadcast Accounts..."
<DanaG> "..." implies it should bring up a dialog of some sort.
<DanaG> But, it does nothing.
<Takyoji> they're probably working on the dialog yet
<robin0800> is anyone fixing the alsa-lib bug or is it now fixed bug#523716
<crimsun> it's already fixed
<crimsun> it's just awaiting mirroring
<crimsun> i.e., should be available in the next couple hours
<robin0800> crimsun: many thanks
<crimsun> it's available from LP if you're really anxious
<robin0800> crimsun: how do I get it ?
<robin0800> crimsun: got it think it installed allright but the laptop mute light is still on hence no sound still.
<vish> hmm , why doesnt gnome-panel restart when you kill it?
<DanaG> yeah. something's weird with interactions with alsamixer.
<DanaG> Check alsamixer -- mine was all muted.
<ZykoticK9> vish, bug 522047 "Fix Committed"
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 522047 in gnome-panel "gnome-panel does not auto re-spawn after being killed" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/522047
<vish> ZykoticK9: ah , thanks
<robin0800> DanaG: mine seems to be OK
<crimsun> robin0800: I just uploaded the pulseaudio fix for that.
<crimsun> you need to be patient; it takes a bit to build and publish to mirrors
<Viper1432> I'm in the same boat regarding that audio control.  The mouse wheel up/down is sorely missed....and didn't the horizontal slide get tried a few releases back only to go back to vertical?
<DanaG> I also wish there were a ctrl+volumeup to control volume on secondary sound cards.
* crimsun changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Official Ubuntu Lucid Lynx support and discussion channel | firefox 3.6+nobinonly-0ubuntu3 is broken; update to 0ubuntu4 | alsa-lib and pulseaudio fixes uploaded; please be patient | Nvidia users should avoid suspend/hibernate | IRC Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | Milestones: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynxSchedule | Alpha 2 released: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lu
<DanaG> might wanna' take out the http://
<DanaG> I wish I could use the volume keys on my usb sound card to control the volume OF the usb sound card.
<ZykoticK9> crimsun, problem with the link at the end of Topic there
<RAOF> Woot!  My crazy compressed USB speaker volume has been fixed.
<DanaG> hence the "might wanna' take out the http:// " bit.
* crimsun changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Official Ubuntu Lucid Lynx support/discussion | firefox 3.6+nobinonly-0ubuntu4 is the fixed one | alsa-lib and pulseaudio fixes uploaded,building | Nvidia users: avoid suspend/hibernate | IRC Guidelines: wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | Milestones: wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynxSchedule | Alpha 2 released: www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/Alpha2
<DanaG> yay, now the first few bits all fit within my topic bar in pidgin.
<DanaG> Cool.
<cef> crimsun: I've been trying to update to lucid (from a server install of karmic using 'do-release-upgrade -d' ) and I keep getting a circular dependency with mountall and libplymouth2 - any clues?
<cef> (anyone can answer that if they know the answer of course)
<HeMan> cef: I had to update libc6 and libc-bin by hand
<cef> HeMan: that makes sense
<HeMan> cef: i did "cd /var/cache/apt/archives; dpkg -i libc6* libc-bin*"
<cef> HeMan: did you then do 'do-release-upgrade -d' after that?
<DanaG> speaking of plymouth: it irks me that there's not even so much as a throbber animation.
<DanaG> There's no way to tell the system isn't "dead" during boot.
<HeMan> cef: I first did a do-release-upgrade -d, got the dependency-problem, then installed libc6 and libc-bin followed by an aptitude
<cef> ahh ok. I'll try using do-release-upgrade again after using dpkg. see if that works.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/plymouth/+bug/496774
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 496774 in plymouth "no indication that a fsck is in progress" [High,Invalid]
<DanaG> "                 Since plymouth is not installed by  default, you wouldn't expect to have it.        "
<DanaG> Seems wrong to me.
<DanaG> At least I have a heartbeat LED. =þ
<DanaG> So if my kernel ever dies... I can tell it's dead.
<cef> HeMan: looks like it's working. :D
<HeMan> cef: cool!
<HeMan> I try to install drbd8-source and it tries to compile via dkms but it fails to build
<cef> HeMan: ta for that. added an update to #514012 (which is the bug for that error btw), so mebbe a dev can make something of it. ;) Now i can get back to futzing with kvm and libvirt. ;)
<syn-ack> HeMan: thats what I told him to do too. :/
<syn-ack> DanaG1: check my response on that plymouth bug
<cef> syn-ack: in a slightly different way.. but yeah.. had time finally and bit the bullet. you're both to thank
<cef> damn work keeps getting in the way of me getting things done. :(
<syn-ack> cef: no prob. I know that it's a nasty hack but for the time being it gets the job done
<cef> :D
<syn-ack> Again, I think something is up with either the script, which there shouldnt be or the tarball with the info in it that update manager downloads
<cef> yeah .. I think the bug should definitely be against update-manager-core rather than mountall
<syn-ack> That depends
<syn-ack> it could very well be something with the package too
<syn-ack> cef: as in the template info was entered wrong for the reqs and the prereqs
<syn-ack> which is very very likely as well
<cef> syn-ack: possibly..
<kklimonda> good morning :)
<syn-ack> Now that I've potentially started a holy war with questioning someone on a bug entry, I'm quite curious as to how this is going to turn out
<syn-ack> hiyas kklimonda
<cef> syn-ack: which bug?
<syn-ack> 496774
<syn-ack> I'm curious as to why he would say that it's not installed by default when it clearly is
<syn-ack> I mean, I've had to go and remove it since it was so buggy
<kklimonda> bug 496774
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 496774 in plymouth "no indication that a fsck is in progress" [High,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/496774
<cef> yeah well I see nothing at boot till I Ctrl-Alt-F1 after things have started
<syn-ack> And, iirc there is or at least was an fsck progressbar in plymouth
<cef> keep hitting Ctrl-Alt-F1 at boot and occasionally you'll see a progress bar.. but nothing else
<syn-ack> so, am I the only one to which his response made absolutely no sense?
<DanaG1> I get the high-cpu-ness of big animations... but something like a line that goes like this, might work:
<DanaG1> .       ..              ...     ....
<DanaG1> that is, marching ellipsis.
<cef> syn-ack: nup. unless of course it's marked from removal as a default but that hasn't been acted on
<DanaG1> Wouldn't need to be big and fancy.
<syn-ack> cef: why would it be marked for removal if they've spent all this time on it so far trying to get it to work? I mean, if they didnt think they could get it to work, they certainly wouldnt have included it on an LTS
<cef> syn-ack: not my call.. but yeah. oh well.
<cef> syn-ack: well, there's my 2 cents (since it affects me too)
<syn-ack> Man, I kinda hope they just remove the damn thing and go back to usplash, imo
<cef> ok.... home time for me. later
<tgpraveen12> is sites like meebo.com opening for everyone especially on chromium beta ppa?
<tgpraveen12> some sites especially those depenedent on flash seem to not work from past 1-2 days
<tgpraveen12> please could seomeone try to open meebo.com and check
<tgpraveen12> vish: ^^
<syn-ack> meebo works here
<tgpraveen12> on chromium
<tgpraveen12> ?
<kuadrosx> tgpraveen12: I'm having problems with the flash player plugin too :C
<tgpraveen12> kuadrosx: since last 1-2 dyas?
<tgpraveen12> kuadrosx: any site specifically?
<kuadrosx> since yesterday
<tgpraveen12> hmm be back after a restart
<bullgard> What is the most important between an Ubuntu Beta and an Ubuntu Alpha release?
<bullgard> What is the most important difference between an Ubuntu Beta and an Ubuntu Alpha release?
<kuadrosx> :O now flash player works fine, weired
<jemark> kuadrosx, after reboot?
<kuadrosx> nop
<rww> syn-ack: It is installed by default, and his reply doesn't make sense to me either :\
<crdlb> bullgard: beta is more likely to work?
<jemark> any issues with the latest updates?
<syn-ack> rww: that was my point. :/
<stdisease> So is there a way to make apt db updates retrieve just diffs  instead of whole files?? Are there even diffs to begin with?
<RAOF> stdisease: The Ubuntu archive does not generate diffs.
<stdisease> RAOF, hmm dang :(
<wgrant> Given the frequency of the publisher, it would be less useful than in Debian.
<jemark> zsync only
<RAOF> When this comes up, testing indicates that unless people update really frequently, the overhead of downloading the many many diffs overwhelms the benefits.
 * RAOF is too slow :)
<syn-ack> good morning RAOF, wgrant && anyone I forgot to mention
<wgrant> Evening syn-ack.
<stdisease> Interesting - well I updated 2 or 3 times yesterday probably not considered frequent.
<stdisease> Oh, is the fglrx driver likely to be fixed within the next few days? (based on past trends..)
<rww> probably not
<rww> I assume it's broken in the same way that it has been in the past: lucid has a new version of xorg that requires an fglrx recompile so we're waiting on ATI?
<jemark> rww, i use the free driver and works fine
<rww> jemark: so do I.
<rww> fglrx and I have a troubled past, I steer clear of it these days.
<mr-russ> I have a vm, lucid alpha2 + updates.  I have nagios installed, if I enable a snmp plugin, the server jumps to the year 2594 at random (1-2 days) intervals.  The machine is basically unusable after that as you can't login.
<mr-russ> how might I debug such a situation?
<syn-ack> rww: explain to me why ATi makes such good hardware and such a lousy driver? ;)
<stdisease> Oh dear a time machine
<syn-ack> That sounds fun. :/
<rww> syn-ack: xserver-xorg-video-radeon works fine for me :)
<mr-russ> It was fun enough to get to discover it was snmp.  Waiting a day each time to see if we have timetravelled.
<syn-ack> rww: I use Intel cards anymoe
<syn-ack> more, too
<mr-russ> I've tried valgrind, but I'm not sure if I know the settings to ensure it picks out of bounds writes properly.  Plus I'll need to run that in a loop.  So I probably need to know the output to look for.  That's if that's the correct tool.
<stdisease> mr-russ, no idea but you could perhaps start by looking at the application's bug tracker see if any issue or fixes have been reported
<mr-russ> I did look at snmp, and nagios. no dice so far.
<stdisease> xserver-xorg-video-radeon is working without problems for me too, but I'm not doing much with the hardware either.
<stdisease> hmm new fglrx release 2 days ago
<stdisease> Ooh, anyone having problem with the entire system/kernel freezing when you shutdown/restart ?
<stdisease> I can't see if it actually panics or whatever because of the debian splash screen but that's next
<stdisease> *ubuntu splash
<stdisease> huh it's a know bug
<syn-ack> which one? The Plymouth bug?
<syn-ack> which bug are you talking about? Which number?
<stdisease> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/506418 - but in my case not just on the live CD
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 506418 in casper "[lucid] live cd does not shutdown" [High,Confirmed]
<syn-ack> Ah, yeah
<jemark> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+2.0/+bug/523949
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 523949 in gtk+2.0 "after upgrade to 2.19.5-1ubuntu3 rhythmbox hogs the cpu while playing" [High,Confirmed]
<syn-ack> I'd have thought they'd have had that fixed by now
<stdisease> in the installed system itself, everytime without failure
<stdisease> without failure to fail, that its
<stdisease> ATI seem to be producing decent hardware these days, it's a shame their drivers are junk
<syn-ack> stdisease: been that way for years, man.
<stdisease> NV are way ahead in that dept, recently supporting FreeBSD amd64 that's a move I can appreciate
<stdisease> syn-ack, add insult to injury, they drop support for older hardware in new catalyst, and their older drivers aren't compatible with new kernels..
<syn-ack> nVidias done the same thing.
<stdisease> don't they release updated legacy drivers once in awhile?
<syn-ack> they don't support current versions of x
<stdisease> hmm
<syn-ack> Anyone know of a page which merely lists all of the available PPAs for Ubuntu
<syn-ack> ?
<syn-ack> nm
<stdisease> even the release notes for the new catalyst 10.2 is inaccessible!
<stdisease> Amateurs I say!
<nzmm> syn-ack:  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<syn-ack> nzmm: I saw that. which is why I said, "nm"
<syn-ack> I was kinda hoping that it would display literally all the ppas at one time though
<ppine> Yay we got sound
 * ppine = ashamed after finding out the amplificator was set on another channel ... no wonder there wouldnt be any sound :D
<Ian_Corne> :)
<nzmm> sound is good
<Ian_Corne> well syn-ack I'm running a 6200 nvidia card and it still works
<Ian_Corne> i know a friend with an ati that's not as old and his support is gone :p
<syn-ack> Throw a Riva in there and try using the drivers
<stdisease> Ian_Corne, same thing
<stdisease> the module just fails to compile because of kernel API incompatibilities - didn't even get to the part where you have to override stuff for Xorg
<stdisease> Luckily the open source radeon is much more production grade than nv/nouveau
<BUGabundo_remote> hey o/
<syn-ack> stdisease: I still prefer Intel anymore
<syn-ack> 100 % production grade out of the box
<bullgard> crdlb: Certainly. I'd like to know this a litte bit more precisely.
<stdisease> syn-ack, yep, I also discarded the old ati and reverted to integrated intel
<crdlb> bullgard: can you be more specific about what you want to know?
<crdlb> traditionally, a beta is largely feature complete and ready for end user testing
<bullgard> crdlb: I would like to get a feeling what programs are likely not to break and function and what progrograms not when I use a Beta release compared with an Alpha release.
<crdlb> bullgard: how can anyone possibly predict that?
<stdisease>  bullgard : I don't think there's any direct correlation between the release stage and the level of usability
<bullgard> stdisease: Ah! Thank you for commenting.
<stdisease> You know, I had to.
<Viper1432> Anyone else notice the notification status change in the indicator applet causes pidgin to disco accounts thinking that the user is signed in elsewhere?
<Viper1432> oh and two thumbs up for the audio updates a bit ago.  laptop is now "back in bowl"!  so ta speak. :D
<schmidtm> hi, after the latest updates my laptop freezes as soon as pressing a key on the keyboard
<kklimonda> schmidtm: sounds like yet another plymouth related bug
<Viper1432> wow. xchat soaking up the cpu.  just filed a bug on it.  like typing in molasses here.  :O
<tgpraveen12> Viper1432: same thing happening with me with empathy
<tgpraveen12> maybe the problem si somewhere else
<tgpraveen12> it started happening with today's update
<kklimonda> I wonder if can we do something to discourage people from removing pulse from desktop installations.. maybe make some core library depend on it or something..
<tgpraveen12> kklimonda: why u want to discourage that
<tgpraveen12> many ppl want to remove it who know what they r doing and hate pulse
<tgpraveen12> not me though
<BUGabundo_remote> kklimonda: I took plymouth off
<BUGabundo_remote> I'm aware of it, but its buggy and wouldn't allow me to use my desktop
<kklimonda> tgpraveen12: because they hate pulse for the fact that alsa has been buggy two years ago and not because it doesn't work at the moment..
<kklimonda> BUGabundo_remote: pulse, not plymouth :)
<BUGabundo_remote> kklimonda: I still hadn't sound last night
<Viper1432> personally I like pulse.  simplifies things for me.  this 100% cpu with xchat though.....grrrr.  lol
<BUGabundo_remote> but I'm fine with pulse
<BUGabundo_remote> when it works, it simply works fine
<kklimonda> tgpraveen12: and even if they have some problems we can't fix them if they just remove pulse
<Viper1432> sound was fixed with the last batch of updates...but I did have to use alsamixer to unmute stuff.
<kklimonda> BUGabundo_remote: I got my sound back yesterday but some people at -devel still had problems
<kklimonda> BUGabundo_remote: there were some updates since then so you should check it out :)
<jemark> any progress with the gtk 2 issues? high cpu usages...
<kklimonda> tgpraveen12: and they tell other people to remove pulse to fix their problems even if pulse isn't really at fault in those cases..
<tgpraveen12> but i have heard many ppl stories where they removed pulse and things started working again
<tgpraveen12> for eg many wine apps
<Viper1432> tgpraveen12,  I don't use empathy (never liked it or its interface) but was surprised at the notify status issue.
<kklimonda> btw - can you guys check and see if when you drag selected in Firefox with composition/compiz enabled you see text or a gray rectangle?
<vish> tgpraveen12: liars ;p
<kklimonda> tgpraveen12: and I and many other people have been using pulse with wine and other weird applications without any problems.
<vish> anyone else noticing Bug 524301 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 524301 in evolution "Evolution slow when switching mails [delayed formatting]" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/524301
<Viper1432> kklimonda,  drag what? with firefox?
<vish> oh already invalid :/
<jemark> kklimonda, yes i have that
<tgpraveen12> kklimonda: i get gray recttangle when draging files in nautilius
<kklimonda> tgpraveen12: and they by removing pulse make it impossible for us to even try fixing it
<kklimonda> Viper1432: select text in firefox window (at some page) and then move it
<kklimonda> tgpraveen12: right
<Viper1432> yeah kklimonda  it shows as a grey box.
<Viper1432> using full effects compiz here.
<kklimonda> same when you rearrange tabs
<Viper1432> yes kklimonda  only with the tabs the grey box is much larger.
<kklimonda> and LP is timeouting once again
<tgpraveen12> ppl using chromium from beta ppa can u open sites like meebo.com
<BUGabundo_remote> tgpraveen12: I use daily, and right now, I can't even open it self fine
<BUGabundo_remote> but that's another prob
<BUGabundo_remote> the new flash 64bits from labs.adobe is a mess too
<tgpraveen12> hmm chromium is using 100% cpu for me too  sometimes
<BUGabundo_remote> both FF and Chromium get totally killed
<tgpraveen12> i am on 32 bit so my prob might be different
<jemark> bad flash...
<kklimonda> BUGabundo_remote: flash is just a mess
<BUGabundo_remote> the worth part so far I got on my Lucid system: dead GDM on boot
<tgpraveen12> kklimonda: what is gtk-csd
<BUGabundo_remote> and after a few hours I can't open new Windows
<tgpraveen12> come one lets kill flash
<BUGabundo_remote> I hit the limit of open windows some how
<BUGabundo_remote> the only _special_ thing I got that other ppl don't , is FreeNX
<BUGabundo_remote> anyone got a VM where they willing install FreeNX, then open several nautilus and firefox and chromium for 2 hours?
<vish> kklimonda: are you using -edgers ppa?  i noticed you reported bug 523949  , there is another bug with high cpu usage i wanted ot confirm
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 523949 in gtk+2.0 "after upgrade to 2.19.5-1ubuntu3 rhythmbox hogs the cpu while playing" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/523949
<vish> to*
<kklimonda> vish: what bug? :)
<tgpraveen12> i am not using edgers iand i am getting high cpu usage with empathy,chromium
<tgpraveen12> nautilius
<kklimonda> vish: and which -edgers? xorg-edgers? :)
<vish> kklimonda: Bug 524304 ;)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 524304 in xorg "[xorg-edgers] High CPU usage with murrine progressbars" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/524304
<jemark> is it all related to the gtk 2?
<vish> kklimonda: i'm now not sure if it is an -edgers bug ... just wanted to check if you are facing the bug with progressbars.. without xorg-edgers ppa
<jemark> is there also a bug for high cpu usage with flash? ;)
<kklimonda> hmm, looks like I have edgers ppa disabled for now - only nouveau edgers for some reason.
<vish> jemark: when has there not been one ;)
<Viper1432> bug 524310
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 524310 in xchat "xchat using 100% cpu on desktop on lucid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/524310
<Viper1432> that's mine.  i386 and no ppa's.  this high cpu thing is probably gtk related.
<vish> oh an dup ;P
<vish> a*
<kklimonda> Viper1432: I don't see it..
<vish> Viper1432: ATI?
<Viper1432> don't see what?
<kklimonda> Viper1432: raised cpu usage in xchat after latest gtk+ update
<kklimonda> Viper1432: but it may be connected
<vish> kklimonda: Viper1432: do you have the graph displayed?
<jemark> i use xchat-gnome ;)
<kklimonda> no
<vish> kklimonda: it happens only with the graph
<Viper1432> yep vish
<kklimonda> vish: it may be the problem - how to enable it? :)
<vish> kklimonda: view  , network meters > graph
<kklimonda> that's interesting
<vish> Viper1432: change the graph to text and see if it solves the problem
<kklimonda> I have it enabled but it doesn't show..
<Viper1432> yeah it does vish.  cpu drops instantly.
<vish> \o/
<kklimonda> oh right, it's hidden :D
<Viper1432> lol kklimonda
<kklimonda> I always hide user list
<Viper1432> aren't they always hidden when first sumitted?
<kklimonda> vish: confirmed here too
<vish> ah , then it must be all dups of kklimonda's bug
<jemark> how to solve the rythmbox issue then?  :)
<Viper1432> i thought it was probably something besides xchat itself....it hasn't been updated in a few days afaik
<kklimonda> vish: add gtk-csd tag to your bug then
<Viper1432> use vlc jemark .  -grins.
<vish> kklimonda: do dups need tags? does it really matter :)
<kklimonda> jemark: there is no solution other than downgrading gtk
<jemark> Viper1432, thanks!
<Viper1432> ahh ty kklimonda saw you added the tags to mine.
<kklimonda> vish: I'm not sure how are they going to fix it
<Viper1432> np jemark . lol
<vish>  ah , k..
<jemark> kklimonda, i saw that but i have no idea how to downgrade it without breaking stuff
<kklimonda> jemark: then don't - you have to go to the /var/cache/apt/archives/ and see if you have older version of gtk still in cache
<Viper1432> chances are its temporary anyway jemark.  this stuff was working before the last set of patches...if we wave arms hard enough, they're bound to see it...if they aren't experiencing the issue themselves already. (those who committed the updates.)
<kklimonda> jemark: ls -l *2.19.5-1ubuntu2* will show you if you have the older, working version
<kklimonda> jemark: then you can downgrade by hand using dpkg
<kklimonda> jemark: but you would have to pin all gtk+ packages in apt configuration so they don't get upgraded
<jemark> kklimonda, i will check :)
<kklimonda> jemark: so if you don't know how than either you'll have to read some (google for apt pinning) or leave it
<Viper1432> and why do all of that stuff for an alpha when its gonna get patch hammered within hours again anyway. :D
<jemark> Viper1432, yes, ur right. i will just play rhythmbox in the try then
<jemark> tray
<Viper1432> I prefer banshee myself, but for testing I stick with what's 'built-in' for the most part.  Of course banshee's working just fine over here. -shrugs. :)
<jemark> Viper1432, ummm... i say no more ;)
<kklimonda> I have switched over to rhythmbox in 10.04 from banshee and I like it now
<kklimonda> banshee is getting bloated
<Viper1432> notice I said  prefer..."myself".  ;)  banshe has an eq.  iirc rythmbox still does not.
<kklimonda> I'd rather see eq. implemented in the PA than in every application
<Viper1432> of course I like vlc better than all of the rest of them for streaming audio, as shoutcast is mia on both rthymbox and banshee.
<vish> kklimonda: Viper1432: can you confirm the progressbar bug? Bug #524304
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 524304 in gtk+2.0 "High CPU usage with murrine progressbars" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/524304
<Viper1432> will do vish.
<vish> ty..
<kklimonda> vish: done
<Viper1432> and done. vish
<Ian_Corne> wonder wonder, ubuntu's firefox comes with yahoo now, with it changing to bing powered, will the deal continue?
<vish> hehe , double confirmation neat ;)
<tgpraveen12> anyone knws what the gtk-csd thing actually brinmgs new?
<Viper1432> lol vish.  actually I "me too'd" as it had just gotten confirmed.  heh heh.
<Viper1432> Ian_Corne,  lol. it was yahoo powered for me as well for a grand total of about 2 seconds until I switched it back to google.  snicker.
<Viper1432> not knocking canonical makin' some bucks off of mickey-hoo, but I hate yahoo's search engine.  ;)
<Viper1432> which means I'm not fond o' bing. :D
<vish> Ian_Corne: it was even at the time the deal was formed ;)
<vish> Ian_Corne: thats why several said , "Yahoo==bing==M$==evil .. Now i'm leaving" ;p
<kklimonda> Ian_Corne: it's not really bing powered
<kklimonda> Ian_Corne: it's powered by the same engine that is powering bing
<Ian_Corne> Viper1432: i'm willing to give it a go
<Viper1432> I ust like the fact that canonical is getting paid by yahell...er...mickeyhoo,, er........for the deal.  That, in my book, is called: "IRONY".  heh heh
<kklimonda> Ian_Corne: but to answer your question - the deal will continue for as long as it's profitable for canonical (and probably yahoo)
<vish> but the real question is "will it be profitable?"   .... almost everyone would switch back to google so how will it increase the revenue now?
<kklimonda> vish: now we should mark your report a dup of 523949 as it has been renamed by seb to a more generic "meta" bug :)
<vish> kklimonda: he'd do it eventually i guess ;)
<Viper1432> lol. so that makes mine a dup of a dup.  I kinda' like that. :D
<vish> kklimonda: but i think he'd track the varied bugs it causes
<kklimonda> vish: probably - your call :)
<kklimonda> vish: making all other bugs a dup of 523949 is going to ease maintenance though
<vish> yeah...
 * vish asks seb
<kklimonda> btw, for the LTS we get quite a few completely new and untested features :/
<Viper1432> lol...noticed that didya kklimonda ?  :D  I was thinking the same thing the other day.
<JoshuaL> would be better if they used the latest 9.10 with it current fixes as a LTS
<Viper1432> I'm not complaining though.  this release allowed me to put it back on my trusty long-in-the-tooth compaq x1000 lappie.  Its smokin' fast.
<Viper1432> was using arch on it, but arch's network drivers were flaky as hell with the wifi on this thing.
<JoshuaL> is there a place where I can share my idea about the release cycle?
<kklimonda> JoshuaL: ubuntuforums.org is as goog as any place for that
<Viper1432> probably the brainstorm website JoshuaL
<kklimonda> I'm pretty sure no one but reporters read brainstorms ;)
<kklimonda> I enter brainstorm and the first idea I see (I assume it's the most popular one) is "Configure Ubuntu Programs During Installation"
<kklimonda> it just shows that people who are adding their ideas there have little knowledge about Ubuntu or its goals..
<Viper1432> lol kklimonda.  possible.
<kklimonda> or "Ubuntu needs to gain some Money in order to finance its best projects" - I mean, O RLY?
<Viper1432> (as to who reads it.)  but its there for a reason, and as the old saying goes about "wheat/n/chaff".....
<JoshuaL> so the brainstorm page is not the best place to suggest a new release cycle?
<Viper1432> there or the forums JoshuaL , but the release cycle argument is an old one, and SAABDFL pretty much put his foot down about that quite awhile ago.
<kklimonda> JoshuaL: the rule of thumb is - if you want to make a suggestion have something to show ready and be prepared to make it happen. They you should probably subscribe yourself to the devel-discuss mailing list
<BUGabundo_remote> kklimonda: I thouogh that was the idea behind the sift for yahooo
<kklimonda> BUGabundo_remote: I'm pretty sure this idea wasn't what made Canonical make this decision - I may be wrong obviously ;)
<JoshuaL> thanks for the tips. ill try to write down my idea and work it out a little before suggesting it :)
<kklimonda> JoshuaL: don't try to suggest changing length of the development cycle
<JoshuaL> i wont lol
<vish> kklimonda: a few folks from the design team read the brainstorm ideas...
<Viper1432> well you could JoshuaL , but put on your flame retardant undies first, eh?  :D
<JoshuaL> lol
<Viper1432> that little discussion gens more flames than the ebil mono debates.  lol
<kklimonda> vish: oh? poor bastards ;}
<vish> ;)
<Viper1432> kklimonda,  its all in your mindset.  go at brainstorm with an eye for comedy....and its all good. ;)
<JoshuaL> implement a brow screen instead of a blue screen :D
<JoshuaL> brown*
 * vish would like a "brow" screen ;p
<kklimonda> I've actually seen a nice idea just now but it has already been discussed so meh..
<Viper1432> look I just want the interface to look like the monitors in the control tower in Avatar.  I about fainted from geek envy when I saw those curved screens.
<kklimonda> :D
<Viper1432> compiz 150 years from now.  heh heh
<kklimonda> compiz must die
<kklimonda> it has made more for the linux promotion than any other program but it's just an ugly hack
<Viper1432> maybe so, but its an ugly hack i use daily and enjoy.  :)
<JoshuaL> i cant live without it
<JoshuaL> wobbly windows <3
<Viper1432> don't use wobbly unless friends are over.  i love the cylinder, expo scale and a few others.
<Viper1432> oh and I prefer emerald to metacity.  now THERE'S a hack, but hey...tis easy on my eyes.
<kklimonda> am I the only person who hates tomboy? Why can't we have just a normal sticky notes? :/
<kklimonda> I mean - we already have sticky notes applet so why do we have tomboy..
<kklimonda> (even if sticky notes is ugly like hell
<Viper1432> I don't use either one tbh.
<om26er> after today's update every application that uses indicator applet is having high cpu usage
<om26er> when I remove indicator applet from panel everything is fine. this is the case with rhythmbox and xchat both using indicator applet
<robin0800> om26er: its alright here with Songbird and Quassel
<kklimonda> om26er: there is an issue with many gtk+ applications using too much cpu right now but it shouldn't be related to the indicator applet
<kklimonda> i.e. you are the first to report it going down after you remove indicator applet and I can't confirm that
<Ian_Corne> should broken dependencies be reported?
<Ian_Corne> in this case: gnome-shell
<Ian_Corne>   gnome-shell: Depends: libgjs0 but it is not going to be installed
<Ian_Corne> I think lucid is using a newer version
<Ian_Corne> reinout: ik ookConflicts: gjs (<< 0.4-3)
<Ian_Corne> oops
<Ian_Corne> Conflicts: gjs (<< 0.4-3)
<kklimonda> Ian_Corne: you can report them
<kklimonda> make sure it hasn't been reported yet though
<jf> Can I expect my nvidia ion have hardware acceleration with the latest updates?
<tgpraveen12> how do i change between nouveau and nvida propreitary in lucid?
<kklimonda> tgpraveen12: you can probably use system->administration->hardware drivers for that
<kklimonda> i know that enabling nvidia driver blacklists nouveau one so it doesn't load
<kklimonda> it should work the othe way too
<kklimonda> but there are some problems with nouveau recently
<kklimonda> with packaging I mean
<tgpraveen12> so disabling the proprietary will autmatically enable nouveasu
<kklimonda> in theory
<BUGabundo_remote> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/+bug/524418
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 524418 in eglibc "*** glibc detected *** aptitude: double free or corruption (!prev): 0x00000000024d7950 *** " [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo_remote> I managed to mess aptitude again
<BUGabundo_remote> Ian_Corne: remember it ?
<kklimonda> BUGabundo_remote: private :/
<BUGabundo_remote> is it?
<kklimonda> which is weird because ubottu was able to read it..
<BUGabundo_remote> This report is public
<kklimonda> right
<kklimonda> the bug you have pasted was broken
<stdisease> Weird, my xchat lists of servers just cleared to the last item, I had to add freenode manually
<stdisease> I don't remember deleting them...
<BUGabundo_remote> kklimonda: ???
<BUGabundo_remote> no, I pasted the right one
<kklimonda> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/+bug/524418 - is 404 for me
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 524418 in eglibc "*** glibc detected *** aptitude: double free or corruption (!prev): 0x00000000024d7950 *** " [Undecided,Invalid]
<BUGabundo_remote> works fine here
<charlie-tca> lost for me too
<stdisease> I get 404 here, BUGabundo_remote
<BUGabundo_remote> oh come on!
<BUGabundo_remote> at least two other ppl open it fine in #u-bugs
<BUGabundo_remote> the bot can pick it up fine
<charlie-tca> Got to change it to https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/524418
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 524418 in eglibc "*** glibc detected *** aptitude: double free or corruption (!prev): 0x00000000024d7950 *** " [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo_remote> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/aptitude/+bug/524418
<nigelb> here, this should work, bug 524418
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 524418 in eglibc "*** glibc detected *** aptitude: double free or corruption (!prev): 0x00000000024d7950 *** " [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/524418
<BUGabundo_remote> short url version https://bugs.launchpad.net/+bug/524418
<nigelb> BUGabundo_remote: your link did not work for me either.  I asked the bot to open the link correctly in #ubuntu-bugs
<stdisease> the bot parses the number at the end
<kklimonda> BUGabundo_remote: short version is https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/524418
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 524418 in eglibc "*** glibc detected *** aptitude: double free or corruption (!prev): 0x00000000024d7950 *** " [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo_remote> bad pidgin
<BUGabundo_remote> its leaving invisble stuff in the end of URLs
<nigelb> if there is a link already, the bot does not show the link again
<stdisease> heh
<BUGabundo_remote> no one else notice it yet?
<Ian_Corne> yes BUGabundo_remote :p
<BUGabundo_remote> we now have TWO pastes in pidgin
 * charlie-tca thinks gonna be a long   day
<BUGabundo_remote> one for clear text, and one "regular" paste
<kklimonda> BUGabundo_remote: we have all moved towards empathy already ;)
 * BUGabundo_remote pats charlie-tca in the back
<BUGabundo_remote> kklimonda: poor you all :p
<kklimonda> hey, so far nothing major has broken
<kklimonda> BUGabundo_remote: it works awesome here
<BUGabundo_remote> paste aint major :D
<kklimonda> BUGabundo_remote: and my irc usage is way too advanced for pidgin ;)
<BUGabundo_remote> so its also for emp
<kklimonda> sure - but empathy is a better jabber client ;)
<kklimonda> I love its UI and new icons
<kklimonda> BUGabundo_remote: btw -does pidgin integrate with me menu and messanging menu?
<stdisease> For IRC exclusively XChat
<stdisease> chair's arm broke.. ;perfect
<charlie-tca> ooops?
<BUGabundo_remote> stdisease: hahaa its your fault for saying bad things about my IM client :D
<BUGabundo_remote> kklimonda: what does it do, that pidgin doesn't?
<stdisease> BUGabundo_remote, wuttt?? I praised my client doesnt mean I trashed yours!!
<kklimonda> BUGabundo_remote: well - you haven't seen me menu yet?
<kklimonda> BUGabundo_remote: you can control empathy's status from there
<kklimonda> well, you could if it didn't broke lately
<stdisease> It's taken alot of beating anyway, about time it broke
<BUGabundo_remote> kklimonda: don't want to mess with current state. its in a delicated state! 12 accounts in diff status :D
<BUGabundo_remote> stdisease: :p
<jemark> just updated again, same xorg packages
<jemark> some
<popey> does lucid still suffer the "locks up when you press enter" issue?
<BUGabundo_remote> popey: no idea... lots of diverse reports
<BUGabundo_remote> last time I saw mail, someone cghanged the state to confirmed
<BUGabundo_remote> I did remove plymouth and never had troubl again
<popey> just upgraded a machine and it had the issue
<charlie-tca> yes, popey
<BUGabundo_remote> popey: this is a bad week to upgrade :\
<stdisease> no issue with Enter
<BUGabundo_remote> hye gnomefreak BluesKaj
<tgpraveen12> maybe it depens on hardware coz many have it and many dont
<gnomefreak> hi BUGabundo_remote
<tgpraveen12> it is definetely plymouth related though
<BluesKaj> hi BUGabundo_remote
<JoshuaL> what is the default twitter client in lucid?
<BluesKaj> JoshuaL, you must be kidding :)
<JoshuaL> hmm i thought there was going to be one :)
<BluesKaj> twitter client ?..isn't that what abrowser is for ?
<screen-x> gwibber
<JoshuaL> ty screen-x
<gnomefreak> gwibber is not default
<screen-x> :(
<JoshuaL> ohw :(
 * screen-x hoped it would be
<kklimonda> well, it's supposed to be installed by default in 10.04
<kklimonda> they are still working on getting it into main though
<vish> gnomefreak: it is by default for lucid ;)
<vish> well , atleast thats the plan and the MeMenu work is with gwibber in mind
<gnomefreak> vish: its still in universe here
<TeTeT> does anyone else see X starting on tty1 instead of 7?
<gnomefreak> TeTeT: no
<rww> TeTeT: It's happened once or twice to me, back when I still had plymouth installed and was having random problems every time I booted up.
<TeTeT> rww: removing plymouth cured it?
<rww> TeTeT: I only got it a couple of times over the last two weeks, and removed plymouth yesterday, so it's too early to tell.
<vish> gnomefreak: it should move to main pretty soon  , or someone has forgotten about moving it o.0
<TeTeT> rww: ok, thanks
<kklimonda> gnomefreak, vish: it's still being worked on
<kklimonda> there is a huge python dependency that have to be trimmed down so it can fit on CD
<vish> yeah , i think kenvandine is trimming it down
<zniavre> good evening i can't find the gtk2-engines-pixmap package they deleted it ?
<kklimonda> zniavre: no - it's still here
<kklimonda> zniavre: but it's called gtk2-engines-pixbuf
<kklimonda> unless there have been a -pixmap engine
<gnomefreak> kklimonda: happen to know an alternative to plymouth that will not remove gdm? :)
<kklimonda> gnomefreak: removing plymouth shouldn't remove gdm.. it didn't just few days ago :)
<gnomefreak> kklimonda: installing uplash does
 * gnomefreak thinks to get an graphics you need one or other
<kklimonda> gnomefreak: well.. usplash was apparently a big mistake on Keybuk's part.. I can still remember him writing how awesome it is and why won't we use plymouth..
<gnomefreak> oh
 * Dr_Willis finds the whole splash fetish/obsession to be annoying.. :)
<Dr_Willis> remindes me of too many games i got with 3+ differnt logo/ad/splash/bs screens befor the game actually loads
<kklimonda> I like when my computer shows my a nice image instead of wall of text
<Dr_Willis> phhhh..
<kklimonda> actually I don't see any splash right now as my 10.04 boots too fast ;)
<Dr_Willis> id rather see the text telling me if theres a issue.. not just a image that stays on for ever
<kklimonda> Dr_Willis: I know there is an issue if my system isn't up after minute
<Dr_Willis> Just got 9.10 on the netbook.. Kubuntu netbook edition.. had some... odd issues
<Dr_Willis> I wonder if they will ever manage to have a 'kde netbook' and 'gnome' and 'gnome netbook'  and 'kde' sessions in the login screen.. its a bit of a bother switching from netbook interface to/from thenormal interface
 * gnomefreak can live without it but it would be nice to have
<Dr_Willis> The whole netbook interace has potential.. but so far.. its a bit of a hassle.
<marienz> does someone know why the login keyring would not be getting unlocked when I log in? Starting evolution tends to throw me a fresh password dialog for it.
<BUGabundo_remote> I have no luck today
<BUGabundo_remote> http://paste.ubuntu.com/379849/
<charlie-tca> :-(
<BUGabundo_remote> anyone wabnts to confirm and file a bug _manually_ on python?
<uffo> how to enable empathy file send button, is that bug on 10.04?
<Kano> hi, why does the current installer not even ask where it should be installed?
<mikeconcepts> I would like to know it anyone is using lucid on a Toshiba NB305 netbook, is it a good fit? I currently have mint 8 on it and would like a faster boot
 * kklimonda wonder if the fact that ubuntu music store sells mp3 means that we are going to get a mp3 decoder in main archive
<nigelb> kklimonda: not mp3s, definitely not
<kklimonda> nigelb: mp3s, definitely
<nigelb> kklimonda: said anywhere in specs?
<kklimonda> nigelb: the partner is 7digital
<nigelb> so?
<nigelb> how tough is mp3 > ogg encoding?
<kklimonda> nigelb: and rhythmbox plugin installs gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3
<nigelb> oooooh
<Tscheesy> iik
<ZykoticK9> nigelb, mp3toogg is straight forward - but you'll loose some quality
<kklimonda> nigelb: well - I'm willing to buy an mp3 but I'm not going to buy an ogg transcoded from mp3 - that would be too much even for me :/
<kklimonda> not that I'm going to buy anything but meh
 * kklimonda lives behind the iron curtain ;)
<razertek> i cannot boot into ubuntu desktop
<David-T> bah, stupid rsyslog change
<razertek> anyone know how i can revert back to my original alpha3 x?
<kklimonda> razertek: there were no alpha3 release
<razertek> oh..i thought they released it on the 17th
<kklimonda> no, it's going to be released at 25th
<kklimonda> razertek: and even then you should expect breakage - it's still not ready for masses
<razertek> well i still cannot get into the desktop
<kklimonda> razertek: and what's happening?
<razertek> kklimonda: well with a normal boot i get the ubuntu white logo then some flashing error messages and a blinking cursor in the upper left and it freezes
<kklimonda> razertek: either disable plymouth (by removing splash from kernel command line in grub) or uninstall it completely
<razertek> kklimonda: how do i edit grub?
<kklimonda> keep left ship pressed when you start your computer until you see grub menu and then follow instructions
<razertek> kklimonda: will give a try ty
<razertek> brb
<YaManicKill> hmmmm all network traffic seems to be really slow to start with, but then it downloads at >1Mb. its like its trying to find the traffic for like ~5-10 seconds (apt-get, firefox, wget all have this problem)
<YaManicKill> tis ok, found a bug for it :)
<DanaG> weird... nouveau isn't working on this geforce6200 system over here.
<DanaG> oh, and typing on my atom netbook is being horribly, horribly laggy.
<DanaG> the only thing nouveau AAAAAAAGH STUPID LAG
<DanaG> I can't type with that lag.
<DanaG> anyway, all lbm-nouveau gives me is this: [lbm-drm] Initialized lbm-drm 1.1.0 20060810
<DanaG> argh, it's still laggy.
<abhifx>  hi there, can someone tell me whether wubi is included in daily build of lucid?
<DanaG> oh, no wonder nouveau won't work: that damn vga16fb is blocking it!
<ZykoticK9> abhifx, according to http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/alpha2 release notes it Alpha2 DOES NOT include Wubi, and will be included in Alpha3 (i'm not sure if it's already in the dailys mind you)
<DanaG> er, wait, nvidia binary is still loading!
<abhifx> ZykoticK9, thx, but thats wht i know too. i will be glad if someone can tell me its included in daily builds yet
<BluesKaj-Laptop> abhifx, wubi doesn't include alpha or beta OSs , only stable official releases
<ZykoticK9> abhifx, actually the daily i downloaded from 4 days ago does have wubi.exe on it?
<abhifx> ZykoticK9, r u sure? i have a super slow net... plz be sure
<ZykoticK9> abhifx, i popped the cd into drive and looked at it -- how more sure can i be?
<abhifx> BluesKaj-Laptop, its already planned for alpha 3 to include wubi
<abhifx> ZykoticK9, u r my man. thx buddy. thx a lot
<ZykoticK9> abhifx, if it works is an entirely different matter
<abhifx> ZykoticK9, i kno.. thats the risk i can take... thx again
<ZykoticK9> abhifx, glad to help
<BluesKaj-Laptop> abhifx, running a dev OS on wubi , but why ?
<abhifx> BluesKaj-Laptop, i have a delicate situation with my hard drive and hence i dont want to partition it. plus i wanted to test some new stuff. wubi is the way for me
<BluesKaj-Laptop> ok, delicate situation usually means several partitions :)
<abhifx> BluesKaj-Laptop, he he, no... my hard has crashed once... now thats delicate
<stdisease> meh, quassel is clumsy with laptop interface
<allyourrejects> is anyone else having an issue in Lucid that no matter what you do Network Applet (in both gnome and kde) says "network disabled".  I have no configuration listed in /etc/network/interfaces
<stdisease> I have a static interface in /etc/network/interfaces but the applets work fine though
<allyourrejects> i've both wireless and ethernet,  I'm in user group netdev, and network-manager is running..
<ZykoticK9> allyourrejects, if you had something in /etc/network/interface you would expect to see "Not Managed" or similar, not "Network Disabled" -- you have right clicked on the network applet "Enable Networking" does have a checkmark right?
<allyourrejects> I cna't figure out why the applet can't communicate with the daemon
<stdisease> Just installed kde, gfx effects a bit too strong for my hardware/radeon driver
<allyourrejects> ZykoticK9: i get nothing when I click on the applet, Just  "Network Disabled"
<ZykoticK9> allyourrejects, right click?
<allyourrejects> I have, just got done reinstalling after a --purge, right clicking again to be sure
<allyourrejects> It is infact Checked "Enable Networking"
<allyourrejects> Mouse Hover says "Networking disabled",  right menu has "Enable Networking" checked
<ZykoticK9> allyourrejects, well your problem is certainly beyond me -- hopefully one of the wiser (which there are MANY in this channel) users can help you out.  Good luck.
<allyourrejects> oh dang
<allyourrejects> looks like the purge fixed it
<allyourrejects> unchecked enable and rechecked it, all working now
<allyourrejects> thanks
<ZykoticK9> that doesn't seem like a "dang" thing :)
<allyourrejects> it does when you've been compiling, debugging, watching d-bus channels etc trying to locate the problem for a week
<stdisease> Ohh a whole week? I hope you're getting paid for that.
<allyourrejects> well, not 24/7
<allyourrejects> really wanted to figure out what the issue was
<allyourrejects> oh well, at least its working now :)
<stdisease> What's the average RAM usage on a freshly installed kde/kubuntu desktop with default configuration on amd64?
<DanaG> argh, pastebinit is broken.  ImportError: No module named configobj
<pgoetz> I just tried moving /var to a different partition and was surprised to learn that the machine wouldn't boot anymore (ulookahead couldn't find /var/run)
<pgoetz> Anyone know anything about this?
<David-T> wtf? pressing Alt+T now brings up a termina
<ikonia> David-T: please try not to use phrases like wtf - we know what they mean and don't need to see it
<ikonia> pgoetz: mount the partition manually, check /var/run exists and the permissions are correct, check the id in /etc/fstab to make sure it's right
<DanaG> argh, noveau doesn't work.
<pgoetz> OK, but what I did was install the machine using a single 50GB partition and empty /data partition
<ikonia> pgoetz: so did you update /etc/fstab to point to the new partition ?
<SwedeMike> so, I just made sure I had all the updates and rebooted, and now in all modes (toggling rescue mode, quiet, splash etc), I get noveau starting and then my monitor turns off with "no signal" and I can't do anything more (not even toggling caps-lock on my keyboard)
<pgoetz> then rebooted using Karmic live, mount disks, mv /var to /data/var, ln -s /data/var .
<SwedeMike> is this a known problem. 8400GS graphics
<ikonia> pgoetz: you can't use a symlink like that
<pgoetz> the new partition was already mounted by default
<pgoetz> why not?
<ikonia> pgoetz: var needs to be available at boot, /data may not get mounted until the mountall
<David-T> uhuh.
<pgoetz> Sure, but doesn't this mean /var can't be its own partition, then?
<ikonia> it can, it depends on the mount order
<ikonia> putting /var on a symlink doesn't seem like a good call to me, but it's technically possible
<pgoetz> I don't like it either, but /var/www and /var/Maildir can get kind of big
<pgoetz> I tried just using a single huge / partition and grub2 failed -- I logged a bug on this
<ikonia> that's all about sizing correctly
<ikonia> a single huge / partition will work, but that's not a good design
<David-T> I find it ironic that wtf is a command, then.
<ikonia> David-T: I'm not aware of that command
<David-T> provided by bsdgames...
<pgoetz> Large / doesn't work currently -- see bug #523543
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 523543 in ubuntu "After a clean install of Lucid AMD64 server, grub has no knowledge of root or boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/523543
<ikonia> oh
<David-T> but anyway, apologies for not swearing...
<ikonia> pgoetz: how big, I'm using a big partition on a dev box
<ikonia> David-T: it's not a massive deal
<pgoetz> 3TB
<ikonia> ok, that's much bigger than I was using
<pgoetz> 2TB worked previously, but using Karmic
<ikonia> pgoetz: is that a single disk or a raid
<pgoetz> It's a RAID
<ikonia> ( I suspect raid)
<ikonia> software/hardware/fake raid ?
<ikonia> (bets fake)
<DanaG> 1TB drive?
<pgoetz> Hardware RAID (E200) on HP server box
<DanaG> Yeah, MBR can't handle single partitions that large, I believe.
<pgoetz> 6 x 750GB drives
<ikonia> wow, didn't see real raid coming - thought it would be a fakeraid bug
<pgoetz> I guess I should be using LVM to deal with this...
<DanaG> You may need a separate, small /boot
<ikonia> carving it up would be a good job
<DanaG> 2TB starts needing GPT partitioning.
<DanaG> And thus, UEFI firmware and grub-efi.
<SwedeMike> or stop using partitions totally
<SwedeMike> md or lvm is your friend.
<DanaG> Okay, but with no /boot, how do you use lvm?
<DanaG> You still need somewhere to put grub config files.
<pgoetz> So, new strategy was 50GB / and throw /home and /var on a big /data partition using soft links.  /home is ok but /var runs into mount timing problems due to uahead (or something like this)
<ikonia> that's how it looks to me
<DanaG> yeah, /var separate is asking for trouble, I've read.
<ikonia> not seperate
<SwedeMike> DanaG: I have separate drives for booting from, I don't put my system om my storage drives.
<ikonia> seperate is %101 good
<DanaG> Aah.
<SwedeMike> 40-80 gig system SSD drive, then raid5/6 for storage.
<pgoetz> I like the idea of using SSD for / and swap, but  apache/dovecot/postfix/mysql stuff goes in /var by default.
<DanaG> swap on ssd is asking for ssd death.
<pgoetz> swap probably doesn't get used much on modern systems with ++RAM, or no?
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/d1fedea88
<DanaG> that's my xorg log with nouveau.
<SwedeMike> I don't even have swap on several of my systems
<borschty> hey, have gtk menus become a lot slower for anyone else since the clientside decoration merge?
<borschty> (gnome-panel is not affected)
<DanaG> not sure what the last thing you saw me say, was.
<rr72> are wireless keys not being stored by the gnome-password-daemon anymore?
<DanaG> xorg log: http://pastebin.com/d7f22c765
<DanaG> It really doesn't say why it failed.
<DanaG> I mean, it opens the device and gets code 10, and reports that that's okay... then aborts saying it can't open the device.
<borschty> rr72, if you made the connection available to all users it is not stored in keyring
<rr72> it was working yesterday though borschty
<rr72> was this a recent change?
<borschty> i assume this bug report also covers the slow menu issue, as cycling through the menus causes high cpu usage too: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+2.0/+bug/523949
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 523949 in gtk+2.0 "the csd changes make some desktop applications hog the cpu" [High,Confirmed]
<borschty> rr72, what is not working?
<rr72> when i login it asks me fore my wireless password, it used to not do that
<rr72> it used to be stored somewhere
<borschty> does it ask you for your wireless password or for your keyring password?
<rr72> wireless
<borschty> the 2.29 version of keyring has hit the repos today, so that might still be broken
<borschty> the code was pretty much rewritten
<borschty> but there were no changes to nm that would disable the keyring usage, afaik
<BluesKaj-Laptop> rr72, using network manager ?
<rr72> BluesKaj-Laptop~ yes, on xubuntu
<borschty> ah, xubuntu
<rr72> that in issue?
<borschty> i'm not sure how xubuntu sessions look like, but i guess they have a dbus-session started by default too
<BluesKaj-Laptop> well, my opinion of network manager isn't too favorable, that's why i switched to wicd ...nm is flaky , inconsistent
<borschty> this is not a nm problem
<BluesKaj-Laptop> nm worked perfectly for 24 hrs after installing kubuntu karmic , then nm wouldn't connect no matter what.
<rr72> it has been working for me nicely, this is the first hiccup, and i think it has to do with where the passwords are stored, not in the manager
<BluesKaj-Laptop> the manager should store your pw
<BluesKaj-Laptop> wicd does
<BluesKaj-Laptop> rr72, your router encryted pw , right ?
<rr72> par say yes
<rr72> my network key
<BluesKaj-Laptop> wpa?
<rr72> 2
<BluesKaj-Laptop> nm has a problem with wpa-wpa2 , it works ok with wep
<rr72> it has always worked
<rr72> though
<BluesKaj-Laptop> in some cases nm won't even offer the wpa optrion
<rr72> that has nothappened
<rr72> to me it sounds like you just need to vent about NM crapping out on you
<BluesKaj-Laptop> rr72, but you're able to connect after issuing the pw ?
<rr72> yes
<rr72> but it's a pain to type it in,
<BluesKaj-Laptop> rr72, not really , wicd is working well for this setup and it remains consistent so far
<borschty> sorry, intel-driver crashed
<rr72> borschty~ thank's your help :-D
<rr72> you gave me some good information
<borschty> rr72, was dbus the problem?
<rr72> borschty~ i have no idea, it's still not fixed
<borschty> ah
<rr72> i am saying thankyou for being serious about my problem
<borschty> what is the session binary of xfce called? xfce-session? xfsession4? (their naming was quite inconsistent when i used it the last time)
<BluesKaj-Laptop> rr72, having to type a pw in isn't a big problem as long as it connects ..i have a USB wiifi adpter that won't work no matter what i try
<borschty> the good thing about the crash is that now i'm using keyring 2.29 too, as i had not restarted it after upgrading ;)
<charlie-tca> borschty: I think it is xfce4-session ?
<borschty> strings /proc/$(pidof xfce4-session)/environ | grep DBUS
<rr72> borschty~ are you having ths same issue or not w/ the new keyring?
<borschty> i can't test it with nm right now, as i don't have wlan here
<borschty> but i can still see the keys using seahorse
<borschty> so i assume it should be working
<borschty> evolution works too
<borschty> did you try running the command i posted?
<rr72> ** (seahorse:6875): WARNING **: couldn't get default keyring name: Error communicating with gnome-keyring-daemon
<rr72> could that be bad?
<borschty> that sounds more and more like a dbus-related problem
<borschty> but it would be weird if xfce didn't start a dbus-session
<rr72> charlie-tca~ hey do you use wireless on your lucid install?
<charlie-tca> No, I have static ip wired connections
<charlie-tca> I don't seem to have a wireless card installed anywhere right now
<borschty> rr72, strings /proc/$(pidof xfce4-session)/environ | grep DBUS
<borschty> what's the output?
<borschty> also did you restart your session since the keyring-update?
<borschty> if you didn't and you are still running the old daemon while the new version of the library is trying to connect to the new daemon, that won't work
<rr72> it's not working
<borschty> what's not working?
<rr72> put the PID in () or no?
<rr72> w/o them it gets rid of the leading number
<borschty> ok, try running: ps ux | grep session
<borschty> is there anything like "xfce-session" "xfce4-session" "xfsession4"?
<rr72> i found pid
<rr72> yes
<rr72> but if i put that number in the after $ it craps out
<borschty> aaah
<borschty> you weren't supposed to put it in the command, pidof does that for you ;)
<rr72> abstract=/tmp/dbus-EZXannScer
<rr72> something like that
<borschty> "abstract" is "DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS"?
<rr72> no "=unix"
<borschty> ah, i see what i confused here
<borschty> but that all is part of the DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS environment variable
<borschty> i.e. it is the first word in that line ;)
<rr72> so dbus is running fine?
<borschty> so there is a dbus-session and thats not the source of the problem
<rr72> ok i think i should mention that the ecryptfs thing came up twice
<rr72> yesterday iirc
<borschty> dpkg -s gnome-keyring | grep Version
<rr72> the thing when you first login and you have an encrypted /home telling you what command to show the passphrase
<borschty> i don't use ecryptfs
<rr72> 2.29.90git20100218-0ubuntu1
<borschty> dpkg -s libgnome-keyring0 | grep Version
<rr72> 2.29.4git20100216-0ubuntu1
<borschty> did you restart your session after the problem occured?
<rr72> not sure lol i can if you want me to
<rr72> that's when i noticed it
<rr72> i turned on my laptop and it requested my password
<rr72> and it doesn't do that
<rr72> it just connects to the network, i did do an upgrade before that
<borschty> that would at least rule a few things out, so could you try it?
<rr72> borschty~ problem persists after restart
<borschty> rr72, ps ux | grep gnome-keyring
<rr72> its running
<rr72> /usr/bin/gnome-keyring-daemon --daemonize --login
<borschty> rr72, is there any file with "keyring" or "gnome" in its name in /etc/X11/Xsession.d/
<rr72> nope
<rr72> gnome-session-gnomerc
<rr72> wait that's the only one
<BUGabundo> MEW
<borschty> i think xubuntu might be starting gnome-keyring before dbus and thus it can't register correctly
<BUGabundo> nouvaeu totaly broken on my side
<BUGabundo> compalains of no firmware
<BUGabundo> HALP
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: is your system fine?
<borschty> rr72, could you try killing gnome-keyring-daemon?
<rr72> killed
<borschty> now start it again
<borschty> and then try seahorse
<rr72> should i mention xubuntu doesn't come with seahorse? I installed it seperatly cause i wanted gpg administration
<rr72> borschty~ i see something now
<charlie-tca> BUGabundo: the good news is the hardware drivers are working in lucid
<charlie-tca> (at least for nvidia)
<rr72> borschty~ it works now!!
<BUGabundo> which ones? the blob ?
<borschty> ok, xubuntu starts gnome-keyring too early
<BUGabundo> time to run that tool to purge the PPA
<BUGabundo> and install the blob then
<borschty> but i don't know how its startup works, so i can't help that much with it
<charlie-tca> It will say it did not activate, but they work, BUGabundo
<rr72> borschty~ should i file a bug?
<charlie-tca> rr72: bug report, subscribe charlie-tca
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: do u remember the tool sarvan did? that purges PPAs and downgrades ?
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: keeps talking about it
<charlie-tca> BUGabundo: no,
<BUGabundo> ppa-purge - Disables a PPA and reverts to official packages
<borschty> rr72, i guess so
<charlie-tca> borschty: I am going to copy the relevant logs from here to attach to the bug report after rr72 files it
<borschty> thanks
<rr72> so title it gnome-keyring starst too early?
<BUGabundo> The following packages will be DOWNGRADED:   libdrm-intel1 libdrm-nouveau1 libdrm-radeon1 libdrm2 libgl1-mesa-dri libgl1-mesa-glx libglu1-mesa mesa-utils xserver-xorg-input-evdev   xserver-xorg-input-synaptics xserver-xorg-video-ati xserver-xorg-video-fbdev xserver-xorg-video-intel xserver-xorg-video-radeon xserver-xorg-video-sis 0 upgraded, 5 newly installed, 15 downgraded, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded. Need to get 49.1MB of archives.
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> Umm, rr72 : yup
<borschty> gnome-keyring-daemon gets started before dbus-session
<BUGabundo> Get:9 http://neacm.fe.up.pt lucid/restricted nvidia-current 195.36.03-0ubuntu1 [40.8MB]
<rr72> what package if any?
<rr72> xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> yes, xubuntu-meta for now
<BUGabundo> Errors were encountered while processing:  nvidia-current  nvidia-glx-185 E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<BUGabundo> no such luck charlie-tca
<borschty> ah, now i remember how it gets started - through pam
<borschty> otherwise unlocking wouldn't work
<BUGabundo> Warning:  Something went wrong, packages may not have been reverted
<rr72> borschty~ so still file the report?
<borschty> maybe it is not about starting too early but how it gets started
<borschty> xubuntu uses gdm 2.20, doesn't it?
<charlie-tca> nope
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: rebooting and trying my luck, even in vesa
<BUGabundo> brb
<charlie-tca> borschty: even 9.10 had 2.28
<borschty> charlie-tca, according to packages.ubuntu.com it seems to use 2.20
<borschty> or maybe i'm just reading this wrong
<markl_> what kernel release is Lucid using?
<charlie-tca> We use the current gdm, lucid should be 2.29.6
<charlie-tca> Booting it up now, again
<charlie-tca> too may machines, too many versions here
<borschty> ok, then the "provided by" entry on packages.ubuntu.com was a bit misleading
<charlie-tca> oh-oh, kernel panic!
<borschty> would have been a good explanation though ;)
<borschty> different pam configurations etc.
<charlie-tca> I ran apt-cache policy in karmic, 2.28 there
<charlie-tca> agreed
<rr72> thankyou for your assistance borschty
<borschty> you're welcome
<borschty> it might also be a gnome-specific hack in g-k-d to support being started by pam and yet still belong to the correct dbus-session
<charlie-tca> borschty: lucid gdm = 2.29.6-0ubuntu3
<charlie-tca> called up in Xubuntu lucid
<YaManicKill> ubuntu crashes when i press the enter key
<YaManicKill> ahhh found the bug :P
<Spirits-Sight> Hello I get this error when I try to install gnome-shell through the term "The following packages have unmet dependencies:  gnome-shell: Depends: libgjs0 but it is not going to be installed E: Broken packages what can I do? is gnome-shell able to be tested yet?
<YaManicKill> Spirits-Sight: looks like a dependency error. have a look on launchpad.net to see if a bug has been reported about it
<YaManicKill> its likely they know about it, but go have a look anyway
<Spirits-Sight> is there a cmd I can run to see if its my system before seeing if its a bug?
<Etu> Hello!
<Etu> I got a problem with PSI
<YaManicKill> Spirits-Sight: it sounds like a dependcy error. have you added any ppas?
<Etu> [0] etu@Slartibartfast ~ $ psi
<Etu> psi: error while loading shared libraries: /usr/lib/libQtDBus.so.4: file too short
<Spirits-Sight> nope
<Spirits-Sight> YaManicKill: nope
<Etu> /usr/lib/libQtDBus.so.4 is empty
<YaManicKill> Spirits-Sight: then i would very much doubt it is your system
<YaManicKill> unless you have added a weird version of some library, then it wont be your fault
<Etu> libqt4-dbus is the latest versio.
<Spirits-Sight> YaManicKill: ok I check launchpad do a search for the libgjs0 to find righ?
<YaManicKill> Spirits-Sight: yeah thats probably best
<Spirits-Sight> YaManicKill: OK thanks
<YaManicKill> off to get some toast, be back in a few mins
<BUGabundo> its times like this that remind me why ppl dont help more test devel :(
<charlie-tca> yup
<BUGabundo> no X
<BUGabundo> booted into vesa
<charlie-tca> I kernel panic ed while you rebooted
<BUGabundo> tried to use jokey , screen went black
<charlie-tca> dead again?
<BUGabundo> nothing i do, seems to work
<BUGabundo> not even recovery
<BUGabundo> of any of my 3 kernel
<charlie-tca> Have you thought it might be time to re-install soon?
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> its a pretty clean system
<Crashbit> oh! gnome-do doesn't work today!
<BUGabundo> i installed around A1
<BUGabundo> Crashbit: WFM
<BUGabundo> wel.. it would, if i had X
<charlie-tca> Oh, I had to reinstall twice since alpha1
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: LOLOL
<simba_> I had to <ctrl><alt><F1>,<ctrl><alt><F7> to get login screen.
<BUGabundo> that was my 1st reinstall in years
<BUGabundo> and only because of dead disk
<BUGabundo> simba_: i get that alot
<charlie-tca> simba_: might be able to use Ctrl+Alt+SysRq+k instead
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: that doenst do anything on mine
<BUGabundo> never did
<BUGabundo> but work ok at office with debian unstable
<Crashbit> BUGabundo: I'm using gnome-do as a dock, for a while I see that I do not load, but gives no error in the console
<charlie-tca> Yeah, it seems to be picky about what systems it will work on
<charlie-tca> Notice - I did say "might"
<BUGabundo> Crashbit: GDO crash a lot. really a lot
<simba_> also UbuntuOne is buggy for you to theese days?
<BUGabundo> it is usual for to eat all my cores
<Crashbit> BUGabundo: the latest version worked better
<BUGabundo> Crashbit: kill it, start it again, and PRAY
<Crashbit> BUGabundo: I've tried, I even restarted the computer and still not working
<BUGabundo> Crashbit: kill it, start from console with debug
<Crashbit> BUGabundo: http://www.pastebin.com/d5635d3dc
<Crashbit> shit pastebin fails too :-)
<Crashbit> *pastebinit, sry
<charlie-tca> What are they doing now with nouveau and plymouth? It looks like it is going into 1440x900 mode right after grub?
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: yes, full resolution
<BUGabundo> if stable, shoud be default for lucid
<charlie-tca> maximum for the system?
<BUGabundo> yes
<BUGabundo> poor us blid
<charlie-tca> I don't think I like it
<mdlueck> I just pulled down today's x86 ISO... where did the partitioning step get lost in the installer?
<charlie-tca> shouldn't have got lost... I haven't run today's images. Is that the desktop CD?
<charlie-tca> If it is, it defaults to side-by-side install now
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: side by side ?
<charlie-tca> Yup, wants to install by splitting the first partition, if I remember right.
<charlie-tca> I haven't been able to get it to even suggest the entire 40gb partition on my sdb drive, it defaults to sda1 to be split
<mdlueck> I am used to setting custom partitions.... VERY used to that. Any way to bring that step back? A "I know what I am doing" option while booting?
<charlie-tca> should be a manual partition about half-way down the screen
<charlie-tca> Otherwise, try the alternate cd
<BUGabundo> mdlueck: "Ubuntu" for better or worse default policy is to have a SINGLE partition
<mdlueck> On which step number? I will fire my VM back up
<BUGabundo> plus swap
<BUGabundo> since 8.04 the installer can REPAIR the system by reinstalling without formating
<charlie-tca> 4 of 8, I think
<mdlueck> OK, I will watch step 4 with CARE
<mdlueck> Thanks!
<BUGabundo> [23:38] <Sarvatt> BUGabundo: xorg-edgers is broken for nouveau right now until I can get the linux-backports-modules-nouveau built with the api changes
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: bjsnider: ^^^^
<charlie-tca> I am firing up to make sure
<Crashbit> but libgl1-mesa-dri (official repos) doesn't support Direct Rendering for nouveau
<charlie-tca> mdlueck: it is gone as of yesterday's images
<mdlueck> gggggrrrrrrrr!!!!!
<charlie-tca> I just tried it. No way to specify anything about partitions on the desktop cd
<charlie-tca> I hope it is splitting things up, and not taking the entire drive
<mdlueck> How do I vote for it to get put back
<charlie-tca> Oh, not to fear. It crashes and won't continue
<charlie-tca> Well, there is the alternate image
<mdlueck> Just not as a daily ISO?
<charlie-tca> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<charlie-tca> use the /daily/current image. It should have the partitioner
<raindog_mini> Using the alternate install.  Half way through the install it stops with an error installing grub.  Anyone have any good info for me to get around/fix this?
<mdlueck> I am there, do not see an alt... there meaning daily-live
<charlie-tca> mdlueck: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<mdlueck> aaahh. thanks
<simba_> raindog_mini: just tel it not to install grub and it installs it
<charlie-tca> np, but see raindog_mini 's message
<mdlueck> So is that the official direction, to get custom partitions you MUST use the alt CD?
<charlie-tca> What is the error, raindog_mini ?
<raindog_mini> simba_: Thanks,  I'll try that.
<charlie-tca> I don't know, mdlueck
<charlie-tca> Might be a mistake in the build today
<simba_> raindog_mini: worked for me just an hour ago
<mdlueck> OK, charlie-tca. Anyplace that votes are being tracked?
<charlie-tca> They made some changes today to add nouveau for nvidia, by backporting part of the next kernel
<charlie-tca> That might have screwed things up for them
<charlie-tca> No place I know of to track votes
<raindog_mini> charlie-tca: It says "You chose not to install GRUB to and deviced.  If you continue, the booat loader may not be properly installed..."  The only option it lets me to is conitnue without installing grub.
<crimsun> "votes"?
<mdlueck> crimsun: "votes" aka feedback on daily alpha's.
<charlie-tca> raindog_mini: it asked you where to install it, you have to give it a place or it complains like that.
<blueyed> I have no sound in Miro (which is a GTK app), using KDE. How to approach debugging this? the conf menu makes sound (when clicking checkboxes)
<BUGabundo> u gt devel-discuss and launchpad
<charlie-tca> I did that once already, and I think I had to then install grub manually after it got done
<mdlueck> So open a bug in launchpad against the installer in the Alpha?
<raindog_mini> charlie-tca: It doesn't ask me where to install grub.  I think I may have to install it manually after the install.
<charlie-tca> might be.
<crimsun> blueyed: I presume you've configured Phonon to prefer the desired audio backend (PA if you use it; ALSA otherwise)?
<crimsun> blueyed: the obvious culprits are "app is using the wrong backend" and "app is using the wrong device"
<crimsun> blueyed: moreover, while running Miro, pastebin the output from "sudo fuser -v /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*"
<genii> Bah. Latest dist-upgrade totally borked X
<charlie-tca> mdlueck: I normally give it one day to see if it got caught. then file the bug if it didn't get fixed.
<BUGabundo> genii: i know
<BUGabundo> i'm discussing that with sarvat on #ubuntu-x
<blueyed> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/d63922325
<MenZa> genii: That's re-assuring, seeing as I'm updating my Karmicbox to A2 right now :p
<BUGabundo> MenZa: ati is brokwn
<blueyed> crimsun: Miro writes to stderr: "** Message: don't know how to handle audio/mpeg, mpegversion=(int)4, framed=(boolean)true, codec_data=(buffer)1190, rate=(int)48000, channels=(int)2" ?!
<BUGabundo> nvidia blob should be ok
<BUGabundo> nouveau aint
<MenZa> BUGabundo: Oh, that's fine. I'm on Intel graphics.
 * MenZa points fingers at genii 
<genii> MenZa: I do a dist-upgrade every night. I currently can't even start X I get "kcmserver can't start" or so, then boot back to kdm. I'm currently on my older 9.04 partition
<DanaG1> irritating thing: failsafe-x BREAKS EVERYTHING if you're using kms.
 * genii bites MenZa's pointy finger
<MenZa> genii: Ah.
<DanaG1> Vesa tramples all over the consoles, and renders all of them blank.
#ubuntu+1 2010-02-20
<charlie-tca> mdeslaur: <superm1> charlie-tca, fixed in 2010-02-19.1
<charlie-tca> mdlueck: <superm1> charlie-tca, fixed in 2010-02-19.1
<charlie-tca> mdlueck: it should be fixed already in the latest Ubuntu daily-live image
<BUGabundo> [23:59] <Sarvatt> nevermind about that, the libdrm patch is there after all
<DanaG1> I always disable failsafe-x, because it tends to cause problems, rather than fixing anything.
<BUGabundo> some ppl should make their minds
<crimsun> blueyed: lines 9-10 of your pastebin are pretty revealing.
<crimsun> blueyed: Phonon appears to be misconfigured; amarok appears to use the ALSA 'plughw' device directly instead of using 'default' as it should. Have you ensured that you prioritized PulseAudio topmost/primary in KDE System Settings > Multimedia? Also, you should stop timidity.
<blueyed> crimsun: no, PA is not the first device, since that did not work in the past. Changed that. Also purged timidity (dunno where this comes from)
<crimsun> it doesn't help at all timidity's DM has this: "I'm happy to accept patches improving compatibility with pulseaudio.
<crimsun> However personally I consider pulseaudio a horrible hack, and do not intend to
<crimsun> spend much time on it."
<DanaG1> oh yeah, whatever did happen to that pulseaudio device-manager integration code with kde?
<JontheEchidna> All the PA patches for phonon are in, but I don't think the KMix patches ever got in due to the massive string changes and such
<blueyed> DM? Debian Maintainer? - however, it still does not work.. prolly due to the "don't know how to handle audio/mpeg ..." thingy. Am I missing something from gstreamer?
<DanaG> Hmm, but looking at the kcm phonon thingy, it still looks the same as it always did.
<blueyed> crimsun: now we have http://pastebin.com/d29aeef78
<DanaG> I see these options:
<DanaG> HDA Intel (ALC269 Analog); Playback/recording throuth the PulseAudio sound server; USB Audio (USB Audio); PulseAudio
<DanaG> er, "through"
<crimsun> blueyed: quite probable, although you can continue troubleshooting Miro instead of worrying whether your backend is configured correctly.
<blueyed> yes.. chose PA there.
<DanaG> even weirder is that PA is there twice.
<blueyed> crimsun: backend is ok / better now.. but gstreamer appears to be broken.
<blueyed> DanaG: server is grayed out for me.. you can run PA as a user or server.
<crimsun> DanaG: it isn't weird
<DanaG> "weird" is subjective.
<crimsun> it appears twice because that's what alsa-lib enumerates. It probably will make more sense after you read /usr/share/alsa/pulse--alsa.conf
<crimsun> pulse-alsa.conf *
<DanaG> 		description "Playback/recording through the PulseAudio sound server"
<DanaG> The other one says it's a Xine thing.
<BUGabundo> 2.6.32-14.19 0         500 http://neacm.fe.up.pt lucid/main Packages         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com lucid/main Packages
<BUGabundo> ATTENTION EVERYONE TO NEW KERNEL
<crimsun> you're a bit late:
<crimsun>      linux | 2.6.32-14.20 |         lucid | source
<crimsun> :-)
<BUGabundo> darn
<jpds> BUGabundo: FYI, pt.archive.ubuntu.com is pointing at a .pt mirror now. ;)
<bjorkintosh> what's .pt?
<genii> portugal
<BUGabundo> genii: yes
<bjorkintosh> ah. we aren't bombing it, so i don't really know much about it.
<bjorkintosh> not sure i know where it is either.
<bjorkintosh> something to do with brazil, i think.
<BUGabundo> jpds: *FINALLY*
<BUGabundo> long long long time ago it used to point to Coimbra, but some how changed,
<genii> bjorkintosh: portugal is on a different continent than brazil
<bjorkintosh> ?
<BUGabundo> smartass
<bjorkintosh> okay then.
 * BUGabundo adds +1 to /ignore
<jpds> BUGabundo: I've been getting a lot of people to be $CC.(archive|releases) mirrors. It's fun
* crimsun changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Official Ubuntu Lucid Lynx support/discussion | yay for nouveau; Nvidia users, avoid suspend/hibernate | IRC Guidelines: wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | Milestones: wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynxSchedule | Alpha 2 released: www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/Alpha2
<mdlueck> @charlie-tca: I opened a bug report about partitioning being missing from the standard CD installer, here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/524733
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 524733 in ubiquity "Custom partitioning no longer possible with main ISO image" [Undecided,New]
<crimsun> mdlueck: that's already fixed
<mdlueck> crimsun: Hua? charlie-tca seemed to confirm that the custom partition step was eliminated, thus I took the time to open a bug report.
<crimsun> mdlueck: and I'm saying it was already fixed
<crimsun> 19:01 < charlie-tca> <superm1> charlie-tca, fixed in 2010-02-19.1
<crimsun> i.e., http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20100219.1/
<mdlueck> crimsun, in an ISO newer than todays?
<crimsun> which of today's are you using? :-)
<BUGabundo> mdlueck: tomorrows prob
<mdlueck> standard x86 install, not alternate
<crimsun> BUGabundo: well, tomorrow's will have it as well, and it's also in the first respin of today's
<crimsun> i.e., zsync the desired 20100219.1 iso
<mdlueck> rrrr??? from where?
<crimsun> ...I just provided the URL!
<mdlueck> aaahh, just saw it as you responded! ;-)
<BUGabundo> crimsun: should _current_ be a better option ?
<blueyed> crimsun: according to #gstreamer I need the gstreamer faad plugin, but cannot find it in Ubuntu.. hints?
<BUGabundo> !search faad
<ubottu> Found:
<BUGabundo> thanks bot
<blueyed> does "gst-inspect-0.10 faad" work for anyone?
<mdlueck> I have not used zsync yet. Looks to be a combination of wget+rsync, correct?
<crimsun> blueyed: does gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad not work?
<BUGabundo> mdlueck: something like that
<crimsun> BUGabundo: purportedly, yes, but I wanted to point to specific date. Hence that instead of 'current'.
<crimsun> hmph, omitting articles tonight.
<BUGabundo> ahh
<Mike_lifeguard> How can I check what version of a package will be in lucid?
<blueyed> crimsun: oh my.. thought I had this installed, but somehow must have removed it. works now.. *facepalm* Thanks!
<crimsun> blueyed: yw
<BUGabundo> Mike_lifeguard: apt-cache policy PACAKGE
<crimsun> Mike_lifeguard: we aren't at the point where package versions are set in stone
<Mike_lifeguard> are there suggestions? :D
<crimsun> for...?
<Mike_lifeguard> git-core
<crimsun> ii  git-core               1:1.7.0-1              fast, scalable, distributed revision control system
<crimsun> need something newer?
<Mike_lifeguard> poifect, thanks :)
<BUGabundo> wish me luck
<BUGabundo> rebooting
<BUGabundo> back
<BUGabundo> blob and compiz
<BUGabundo> just no sound
<BUGabundo> crimsun: ideas?
<crimsun> sigh
<crimsun> seriously, please provide more detail
<crimsun> preferably, run alsa-info.sh
<crimsun> Xorg seems to be burning an inordinate amount of cpu - 30% ?  And I'm just reading text.
<BUGabundo> crimsun: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=aa55bb6ec120ac1c5b07ab4e54497ab1b353d9e6
<BUGabundo> crimsun: been like that for a week
<BUGabundo> some ppl say it's a gtk bug
<BUGabundo>  1003   0.04s   0.32s     0K     0K     0K     0K  --   - R  18% Xorg
<crimsun> BUGabundo: ah, ok.
<crimsun> BUGabundo: hmm, mixer elements are muted: Master, Headphone, Front, Surround, Center, LFE, Side. And IEC958 is unmuted.
<crimsun> BUGabundo: which version of PA is installed?
<BUGabundo> crimsun: can't unmute from the new audio indicator
<BUGabundo> its greyed out
<BUGabundo> crimsun:   Installed: 1:0.9.22~0.9.21+stable-queue-32-g8478-0ubuntu9
<BUGabundo> humm I just heard something
<BUGabundo> but the indicator still doesn't update
<BUGabundo> so it's a bug in the indicator and not PA
<simba_> what would be the lucid equivalent to "/etc/hal/fdi/policy/mouse-wheel.fdi"?
<BUGabundo> simba_: udev ?
<simba_> yes,
<simba_> never edited udev, same syntax?
<BUGabundo> no idea
<omac> hello everyone.  I did an update from 9.04 to 9.10.  The fan control disappeared because it says "pwmconfig: No sensors found!".  Any suggestions.  I found a web page which discusses mkdev.sh and that file already exists.  It detects the driver it87 as it was working before, but pwmconfig doesn't seem to see the device as being loaded.
<BUGabundo> no idea omac, sorry
<omac> In dmesg it says:  it87: Found IT8705F chip at 0x290, revision 3
<omac> [  557.065124] ACPI: I/O resource it87 [0x295-0x296] conflicts with ACPI region IP__ [0x295-0x296]
<omac> [  557.065130] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver.
<BUGabundo> omac: please file a bug against kernel , so it doesn't get lost
<razertek> anyone know who to get my desktop to bootup
<razertek> i installed the new ati drivers released on the 17th and that is when things went wrong
<mdlueck> Back at the 'puter finally. So to update the ISO I downloaded today, "zsync -i /path/to/iso.iso http://url.to.iso.zsync" correct?
<BUGabundo> razertek: where did you get those drivers?
<razertek> from ati
<BUGabundo> from ATI sit? such thing is not oficialy supported
<BUGabundo> you should use the repo version or the PPA X team
<BUGabundo> mdlueck: something like that
<razertek> BUGabundo: HOW WOULD I INSTASLL THIS
<BUGabundo> you don't need the all iso path, if the filename I the same
<mdlueck> BUGabundo: Thanks, I will try that sort of syntax.
<BUGabundo> razertek: you start by not using capslock
<razertek> BUGabundo: srry
<razertek> accident
<BUGabundo> then look at launchpad and see that ATI card are broken due to X abi bump
<BUGabundo> until they release new drivers for current X version, there isn't much we can do
<razertek> BUGabundo: well it broke some packages...will i have to reinstall the os all together?
<BUGabundo> no idea
<BUGabundo> haven't tracked ATI in a long time
<BUGabundo> you should  NEVER go outside the repos for drivers
<BUGabundo> its just messy and not supported
<razertek> BUGabundo: is their a driver package i should use that i may apt-get?
<BUGabundo> haven't tracked ATI in a long time
<razertek> well i guess i will reinstall lucid...what i actually did was install karmic 64 then updated via update-manger -d to lucid
<BUGabundo> won't help you much
<BUGabundo> since its broken
<mister_roboto> can anyone tell me if the sun jdk is available for lucid but i'm just too retarded to see it?
<razertek> BUGabundo: how so?
<mdlueck> Wow... really impressed with zsync!!! crc's passed, I will try the updated ISO next!
<BUGabundo> mister_roboto: droppend
<BUGabundo> mister_roboto: dropped
<mister_roboto> BUGabundo: dropped??!!   why?
<BUGabundo> mdlueck: I got an HUGE file
<BUGabundo> to zsync most images
<BUGabundo> I just run that when ever I got time
<razertek> BUGabundo: is lucid broken right now for everyone...i was reading something like that in the forums...
<BUGabundo> mister_roboto: we are going with base project: openjdk
<BUGabundo> razertek: /topic
<razertek> o
<mister_roboto> BUGabundo: wow, that's a big mistake, imo :)    openjdk is good but not 100% compatible. and jee developers need 100%
<BUGabundo> file a bug :P
<mister_roboto> BUGabundo: what about a firefox java plugin for openjdk. i'm not seeing one of those
<BUGabundo> yeah I think its not uploaded yet
<razertek> BUGabundo: do you think if i do a fresh install i will be able to boot and shutdown though?
<BUGabundo> no idea
<razertek> well ty for your comments
<BUGabundo> that's why we have livecd
<seion> okay so updated version 10.04 from fresh install, Wired internet was working fine before update, now its not..... shows them under connection listen but it doesnt have a option to connect? how do i get it to work
<BUGabundo> and daily images
<razertek> bbl
<mdlueck> OK, testing out the updated install CD, I still do not see partitioning questions. Am I missing something?
<seion> doesnt ask you where to install ubuntu anywhere?
<mdlueck> seion: What screen # should I be looking at specifically? I am double checking... I see no diff having applied 20100219.1 update to my ISO
<seion> your trying to do a fresh install, right? i just ran the 10.04 64 amd install cd and it asked me 3/4 in where i wanted to install ubuntu, if you want to edit the partitions manualy then select the bottom option, that says manualy set up partions
<mdlueck> seion: what day CD are you running? I am running the main CD from earlier today, x86. Then I applied the .1 patch.
<seion> hmm i think i downloaded it from the site about 3 days ago
<seion> no patch
<seion> then updated after install
<mdlueck> Aaahhh, it was said that partitioning had JUST been yanked, I believe.
<seion> why did they yank it ...
<mdlueck> "Ma ei tea..."
<BUGabundo> bug
<BUGabundo> it is supposed to be fixzed
<mdlueck> "Ma ei tea..." is "I do not know..." in Eesti
<seion> i still can not get wired network working on 10.04 wtf pissing me off, sees the damn port and everything
<mdlueck> I am bewildered at them even thinking of yanking it...
<seion> my wireless card works but not my hardwire....
<mdlueck> I am going to reboot the VM and try today's alternate CD
<mdlueck> seion: hee hee... what chip does your NIC have anyway?
<omac> BUGabundo:   I reported it, but it seems someone else reported something about fancontrol in 2008:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lm-sensors/+bug/218315   I just finished adding bug comments and it should be part of the 9.10 bugs, but it's not.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 218315 in lm-sensors "setting up fancontrol is way too hard" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<seion> realtech rtl8111/8168B pci express gigabyte ethernet
<mdlueck> all: Alternate CD is the traditional Debian text based still, so I got to the partitioning q's now, and am familiar with that interface.
<mdlueck> seion: sounds like a pretty kicked up NIC board.
<seion> fucking ass and sound is not working after update either
<seion> i need to go smoke ...
<mdlueck> OK! :-)
<DanaG> WATCH ZE LANGUAGE
<mdlueck> Back to my Alt install testing!
<DanaG> I don't gripe at small bits of swearing... but that's a bit much in one sentence.
<BUGabundo> !language | seion
<DanaG> (I also don't mind the three-letter-acronyms, but I find it best to avoid using them anyway.)
<DanaG> Better to just say "argh" or "grr" or such.
<seion> are you done whining about it lol ill watch it from now on.
<ubottu> seion: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<DanaG> hmm, I think I figured out part of why ureadahead kept dying on me.
<DanaG> My latest boot chart shows it actually working, for the first time in a long while.
<DanaG> http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/bootcharts/EliteBook-lucid-20100218-1.png  -- warning: big image.
<DanaG> what I used to get: http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/bootcharts/EliteBook-lucid-20100216-3.png -- warning: firefox-chokingly huge image.
<DanaG> now... guess what I changed between those two images.
<BUGabundo> what?
<BUGabundo> too lazy to open them
<DanaG> I changed my wallpaper.  I think that's about it.
<DanaG> I'll change it back to verify that.
<DanaG> My pictures dir is a symlink to my Win7 user's Pictures dir.
<DanaG> And my wallpaper comes from under there.
<mdlueck> Alt CD install, it was copying files, then came to a RED screen, "Select and install software - Installation step failed"
<mdlueck> Any suggestions to that situation? Is it the same as the standard CD, that the install is busted currently?
<BUGabundo> DanaG: aaaahhhhhhhhhh
<BUGabundo> mdlueck: checked md5?
<mdlueck> #################### 100.0% 492.8 kBps DONE
<mdlueck> verifying download...checksum matches OK
<mdlueck> used 645677056 local, fetched 78994187
<mdlueck> I told it to continue around the error. It looked like it was getting out around 75% to 85% installing software, then would bring the red screen up. So I went onward to setting up grub.... and now it is rebooting. (shrug)
<mdlueck> hhhmmm... Alt CD really installs minimal. "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" here I come...
<mdlueck> Suggestions how to send Ctrl-Alt-F# to a VirtualBox VM session?
<DanaG> HOST KEY + F#
<DanaG> right-ctrl by default.
<Andre_Gondim> my gwibber don't display nothing in main windows, in debug mode I recive this http://paste.ubuntu.com/380103/ any idea?
<mdlueck> aaahhh, and since I have a KB with Fkeys on the left side, I use the left ctrl-alt .-)
<Andre_Gondim> I'm using gwibber daily ppa
<mdlueck> @DanaG, right-ctrl just releases the KB from focusing on the VM session. I want to send Ctrl-Alt-F# to the VM session, however.
<DanaG> I mean, you hold host key, and then press f#.
<mdlueck> I did that, it just released the KB back to the host OS, and the green icon turned gray on the VM session indicating that KB control was back to the host OS.
<mdlueck> Either way, host OS gets the Ctrl-Alt-F1 I am pushing
<DanaG> What is your host key?  It should be just one key.
<mdlueck> Says "right ctrl" at the lower right of the VM session, so I would assume that is it
<DanaG> yeah, then try right-ctrl + f1
<DanaG> no alt.
<mdlueck> No no, I am trying to get to a second text mode term window... thus Ctrl-Alt-F1
<mdlueck> That key combo I want to go to the VM, not the host OS
<DanaG> Host Key + F1 will SEND ctrl-alt-f1 to the VM.
<mdlueck> Host OS keeps nabbing it
<DanaG> same for f2 and such.
<mdlueck> aaahhhh
<mdlueck> I think I understand now, will try...
<mdlueck> Thanks DanaG, that does work!
<magn3ts> I have an encrypted home folder and I want to move /home to a different partition... how would I do that. If I move it while I'm logged in its going to be awkward since the unencrypted files are currently mounted
<rick_cli4lif> anyone know what's new in lucid that would cause my .Xmodmap to break like so: http://dpaste.com/161933/
<DanaG> Argh.. volume control wasn't working, and I just figured out why:
<DanaG> Something changed my default device in pulseaudio!
<rick_cli4lif> it's the "control add" line that causes it, checked the key codes via xev and they're all still the same
<teethdood> flash in firefox does not work. Anyone has a workaround?
<Andre_Gondim> teethdood, try remove flashplugin-installer and enter in site that needs flash, except youtube and try reinstall
<LSD|Ninja> Speaking of flashplugin-installer, does that install the "proper" 64-bit flash on amd64 or the 32 bit in what I presume is some kind of 64 bit wrapper?
<teethdood> I got this: W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/f/flashplugin-nonfree/flashplugin-installer_10.0.42.34ubuntu1_i386.deb
<teethdood>   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.40 80]
<arand> LSD|Ninja: Think the wrapper is still used, until adobe releases it proper I think that will remain.
<arand> teethdood: use another server?
<teethdood> arand: yeah I just switched to main :)
<Hew> I'm trying to work out why Thunderbird 3.0 isn't in the repositories yet. It looks like the binaries are in a "New" queue rather than "Accepted", does anyone know what this means?
<nigelb> Hew: where do you see this?  I see the thunderbird packages uploaded and accepted into lucid
<Hew> rmadison
<Hew> thunderbird | 2.0.0.23+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 |         lucid | amd64, i386
<Hew> thunderbird | 3.0+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 |         lucid | source
<Hew> also on launchpad
<Hew> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/3.0+nobinonly-0ubuntu1
<nigelb> yes the third one is build on lucid
<Hew> nigelb, see how it's only source and not binary?
<Hew> binaries are stuck in some sort of queue, waiting for approval from someone I assume
<Hew> just wondering who that might be and why there is a queue, I haven't seen it before and other packages are being instantly accepted just fine
<nigelb> I suppose it would be built soon enough
<Hew> nigelb, it's built already. The problem is it's in a queue
<Hew> I can DL the binaries manually from launchpad if I wanted, but it was just a question about what this queue is
<nigelb> give it a few days
<nigelb> probably would be resolved by then
<Hew> I have given it a few days, but this still doesn't answer the question
<Hew> thanks for your help tho
<nigelb> I'll talk to someone from the mozilla team when I get a chance
<Hew> thanks
<alex_mayorga> anyone else with nuked empathy accounts?
<alex_mayorga> ICQ and Yahoo! no longer show as possible selections to add an account
<crimsun> this gtk+ bug (pegging the cpu) is completely eating my battery
<alex_mayorga> and all my accounts but IRC have disappeared
<alex_mayorga> is this page http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com still used/maintained?
<rww> alex_mayorga: yes
<alex_mayorga> rww: thanks, I'll keep it on my list of useful "time wasters" :)
<SwedeMike> Yesterday I made sure I had all the updates and rebooted, and now in all modes (toggling rescue mode, quiet, splash etc), I get noveau starting and then my monitor turns off with "no signal" and I can't do anything more (not even toggling caps-lock on my keyboard). Any ideas? known problem?
<qwer> hey guys, ubuntu 10.04 just detected a raid system automatically that I couldn't get to work in other distros automatically - do you guys have any idea what it is doing in order to setup dmraid?
<qwer>  or is it using the linux kernel reaid at first?
<bhundven> trying to get xorg-dev, but x11proto-evie-dev and x11proto-fontcache-dev are unavailable. are these going to be phased out of newer xorg-dev packages or are they missing for other reasons?
<RAOF> SwedeMike: That seems to happen when vga16fb gets loaded (and claims the first framebuffer) before nouveau.
<RAOF> SwedeMike: I *think* that's fixed with xserver-xorg-video-nouveau 1:0.0.15+git20100219+9b4118d-0ubuntu1
<DanaG> damn vga16fb.
<DanaG> yeah, load "if unclaimed"?
<DanaG> Fail.
<DanaG> Apparently vga16fb is greedy.  =þ
<DanaG> MINE MINE MINE, ALL MINE!
<SwedeMike> any hint how I can make the machine workable again?
<RAOF> SwedeMike: If you've got a livecd, or another machine to SSH in, you should be able to upgrate to the newer nouveau; I *think* that works.
<RAOF> SwedeMike: Alternatively, you can boot a previous kernel, if you've got one available.
<SwedeMike> ah, yes, I do have three generations of kernel, so if this is a kernel issue then I can absolutely do that.
<SwedeMike> I just thought it was something that wasn't in the kernel since it gets quite far in the boot process before failing
<RAOF> No; it's vga16fb and nouveau fighting over the hardware.
<SwedeMike> another option I was contemplating was to put a non-nvidia gfx card in there
<SwedeMike> but booting earlier kernel is definitely the easiest way
<SwedeMike> there seems to be quite a lot of new tech in 10.04, is that common for an LTS release, I thought there would be less new stuff to try to achieve stability, but instead my general feeling is that 10.04 has been going thru more changes than any other ubuntu alpha/beta I've been trying out
<bhundven> if vga16fb is a module, you could just put the nouveau and any drivers it depends on in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules
<SwedeMike> going to try booting older kernel now
<SwedeMike> yes, that seems to have done the trick
<SwedeMike> even the crypto passphrase seems to have been improved
<SwedeMike> hm, no still lockup, but the screen didn't turn off
<SwedeMike> I'll rephrase: I still get lockup when I guess noveau is going to start, but this time the screen didn't turn off
<ZykoticK9> Has aRTS sound server been completely removed?  If I have a game giving me error about libartsc.so.0, should I just forget about it?  The game is UT2004-64bit-demo (I have UT2004 32bit working fine)
<RAOF> SwedeMike: At what point in the boot would you expect nouveau to start?  If you're using the -11 kernel, nouveau won't be starting at all (because there *isn't* a nouveau module)
<SwedeMike> oki, I tried -12, I'll try -10, I think I have that one as well
<RAOF> You might have had linux-backports-modules-nouveau-2.6.32-12 installed.
<SwedeMike> not intentionally, but yeah, I seem to remember that name being installed at some point
<SwedeMike> booted 2.6.31-something that I had lying around from my upgrade, but now I'm running into the crypt-passphrase entry problem instead.
<SwedeMike> 2.6.28-something from 9.04 locks up after mounting /
<SwedeMike> oh well, I think I'll continue running on my 9.04 boot drive (I took an image before I went 9.10->10.04) and upgrade that in a week or so when this has settled.
<SwedeMike> I kind of long for the days when I could boot with init=/bin/sh and actually fix things easily :P
<SwedeMike> I'd like a mode where it'd bring you thru the initrd, load all the modules etc, then drop you to root shell before mounting / rw, just like init=/bin/sh used to do
<RAOF> SwedeMike: Such a mode does indeed exist: throw “break=mount” on the end of your grub line, and the initramfs will drop you to a shell just before trying to mount root.
<SwedeMike> RAOF: thanks, I'll try that!
<RAOF> Oh!  If you didn't know that then the crypt-passphrase would indeed be a dealbreaker for you.
<jerkface> hi, i upgraded today, and now mythtv wont record or let me watch tv because it says all available inputs are busy but there are no active recordings. anyone else run in to this?
<syn-ack> jerkface: and this is on Lucid?
<jerkface> yes
<syn-ack> hrm... was about to mention that you probably needed to go to the other channel, but you're in the right place. Sadly though I dont know anything about MythTV.
<vish> is anyone having problems with the new gnome-keyring?
<vish> after the update it is being a huge cpu hog and is not allowing me to re-enter from the lock screen
<jerkface> thanks syn-ack, i think i figured it out. since i updated the kernel, i need to recompile the cx18 driver and reinstall the firmware.
<syn-ack> hah, well at least that was simple enough
<zniavre> hello
<zniavre> im experincing bad xorg cpu eating with nvidia 173.xx there is a workaround ?
<MJEvans> bug 524811  Workaround ideas?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 524811 in linux-meta "Lucid (10.04) daily 20100220 linux-backports-modules-nouveau-lucid-generic: Depends: linux-backports-modules-nouveau-2.6.32-14-generic but it is not installable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/524811
<zniavre> do i need to install them ?
<MJEvans> zniavre: Q from before I popped in?  And as far as I can tell that's part of the default selection on the current daily CDs
<RAOF> MJEvans: Wait until linux-backports-modules-nouveau-2.6.32-14-generic is available?
<zniavre> but 2.6.32-14 is not available yet no ?
<RAOF> MJEvans: That's everyone not quite being in sync on nouveau reqirements.
<cwillu_at_work> yay, I fixed my update-manager!
<cwillu_at_work> and I only had to blow away python, python2.6, python2.6-minimal, python-central and python-pkg-resources!
<zniavre> http://img85.imageshack.us/img85/9120/capturevj.png   >it's the first time i can see that
<cwillu_at_work> what's with yahoo being set to the default search engine?
<SwedeMike> cwillu_at_work: that was annouced a month ago or so
<cwillu_at_work> missed that
<cwillu_at_work> got a link?
<SwedeMike> yes. I googled it.
<SwedeMike> you google for ubuntu yahoo search
<SwedeMike> voila
<cwillu_at_work> smells like canonical accepted a bribe
<cwillu_at_work> effectively
<MJEvans> I think I'll set it back to google... I haven't used yahoo search in forever; at least it's not Bing though.
<MJEvans> cwillu_at_work: well, it's not as if Firefox didn't also receive funding from google (and has kept their default search as google); I just happen to /like/ that default.
<cwillu_at_work> MJEvans, and they also happened to use that as the default before
<cwillu_at_work> because it's, you know, a sane default :p
<MJEvans> Indeed... Bing results still... well I guess if you're searching for some of the stuff that they're good at
<MJEvans> Whatever that is
<MJEvans> Here's a pointlessly hopeless question to ask; why aren't the package dependencies auto-checked on these daily builds and if they fail reject the build until it's fixed (trying again every hour or two)
<cwillu_at_work> because it's the package that's broken that needs to be fixed
<SwedeMike> canonical received money from google before, now yahoo offered more money. I don't see the problem.
<cwillu_at_work> SwedeMike, the previous search default was simple the right choice, that money changed hands doesn't change that.  Now it's no longer the right choice, and the only reason for that would seem to be the money
<cwillu_at_work> or did you think that the choice of google in the first place was due to payment?
<SwedeMike> cwillu_at_work: I'd imagine it's been money all the way. If money wasn't important then they wouldn't have had any default search, it'd just be a blank page
<cwillu_at_work> SwedeMike, you really believe that?
<cwillu_at_work> seriously?
<cwillu_at_work> I could see a "please choose a homepage now" window on first launch, which still wouldn't be a bad alternative
<SwedeMike> I don't see the problem you seem to be seeing with this. I've experienced much worse.
 * cwillu_at_work pokes SwedeMike with a pin
<cwillu_at_work> I don't see the problem with poking you with a pin.  You've experienced much worse
<SwedeMike> troll.
<cwillu_at_work> eh?
<cwillu_at_work> how is that not an exact analogy?
<SwedeMike> sorry, I don't feed trolls.
<cwillu_at_work> it's one more thing I have to do on every new installation
<cwillu_at_work> hell, I'm offering better alternatives
<SwedeMike> we were discussing default search or not, and now you all of a sudden jumped on "blank page" and offered an alternative to that. Yes, it's very likely that they'd offer a list, but that was not what we were discussing. You're a troll.
 * cwillu_at_work is nearly speechless
<cwillu_at_work> You said it's probably money all along
<SwedeMike> when you said "you do really believe that", I took for granted that you meant the part we were discussing, not a subpart.
<SwedeMike> yes, I still believe that.
<SwedeMike> the reason there is not a blank page or an equal choice is due to money.
<cwillu_at_work> and I disagree with that;  browser's had defaults long before there was any money to be made on them
<cwillu_at_work> I guess this just seems like the beginning of a decline into the distro being used as a vehicle to direct eyeballs, and I have some issues with that
<SwedeMike> I started using the Internet in 1992-93, my first we browser was Netscape 0.9b, I disagree with you. I guess we can agree to disagree.
<SwedeMike> either it's been netscape or microsoft or someone else offering default homepage or search to direct eyeballs, or it's been mozilla/firefox or alike. They all want to make money by offering defaults to people who pay.
<SwedeMike> it's been like this since the invention of the browser.
<SwedeMike> so either ubuntu was offering firefox defaults and the money went to firefox, or they offer their own defaults and the money goes to ubuntu
<cwillu_at_work> canonical paid firefox?
<SwedeMike> I have no idea how you came to that conclusion from my text. Please enlighten me.
<cwillu_at_work> "so either ubuntu was offering firefox defaults and the money went to firefox"
<cwillu_at_work> presumably I misread that
<SwedeMike> the money from advertising/eyeballs
<SwedeMike> so if firefox says they'll put google as default, google pays firefox.
<cwillu_at_work> the firefox/google deal, was that based per-download or as a flat'ish fee for setting that default?
<SwedeMike> let me google that for you and give you a link that points to one example: http://www.clickz.com/3624399
<SwedeMike> The open-source Mozilla Foundation raked in a whopping $53 million in revenues in 2005, the bulk of it coming from a landmark deal to deliver traffic to Google’s search engine.
<cwillu_at_work> SwedeMike, could you lay off the attitude?
<cwillu_at_work> knowing the terms is often 90% of the battle
<SwedeMike> I googled for <firefox google deal>
<SwedeMike> no sorry, <firefox google search deal>
<cwillu_at_work> and the quote you gave didn't answer the question of it was based per-download or flat rate
<SwedeMike> cwillu_at_work: I have no idea, and I'm not going to spend time finding it out for you, sorry.
<cwillu_at_work> that's alright, but you could have just said "I don't know", and left the attitude out
<cwillu_at_work> as it happens, the information is a little trickier to find than reading it off the first 3 google hits, which is why I asked
<SwedeMike> I just took for granted that you didn't google it again (like the first time), I guess I was mistaken, sorry.
<SwedeMike> and regarding my attitude, would you rather have me answering some of your questions with an attitude, or no answer at all?
<SwedeMike> RAOF: thanks for the hint regarding break=mount before, that way I found https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions which was very useful.
<stdisease> So I tried with the fglrx 10.2 - failure as expected : symbol UpdateSpriteForScreen missing
<BUGabundo> MORNINGGGGGGG     cocoroco
 * cwillu_at_work huggles BUGabundo 
<BUGabundo> oh buddy
<BUGabundo> been missing you
<BUGabundo> what's up ?
<cwillu_at_work> apparently I'm a troll :)
<cwillu_at_work> behind on my changelogs, missed the google -> yahoo switch
<BUGabundo> we all knew that already
<BUGabundo> but the good kind
<cwillu_at_work> heh
<BUGabundo> anyone seeing this in lucid? https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/gwibber/+question/101673Q
<BUGabundo> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/gwibber/+question/1016731
<BUGabundo> stupid pidgin and failed pastes
<stdisease> I switched back to google, yahoo refused to work through Tor
<stdisease> display error '999'
<cwillu_at_work> stdisease, filed a bug?
<cwillu_at_work> BUGabundo, still not getting it
<stdisease> cwillu_at_work, it's from the yahoo server
<cwillu_at_work> stdisease, no, against the switch :p
<stdisease> cwillu_at_work, they block people accessing from Tor, at least google gives you a captcha to prove you're human
<stdisease> cwillu_at_work, nope Im too lazy to get a ccount
<cwillu_at_work> stdisease, yes, just saying that it's a bug against the switch;  it'd be fair enough for them to close it as won't fix, but it should be documented
<BUGabundo> stdisease: using devel and not having an account on LP, means BAN
<stdisease> BUGabundo, I've no idea what LP is
<cwillu_at_work> stdisease, sorry, misread your last line.  You _really_ should get a launchpad.net account
<cwillu_at_work> stdisease, it's ubuntu's bugtracker, among other things
<cwillu_at_work> "ubuntu-bug ubufox" in a terminal should walk you through getting an account and then filing the bug
<BUGabundo> among *many* other things
<BUGabundo> https://launchpad.net/
<BUGabundo> https://launchpad.net/
<BUGabundo> bahahahahsfgph+ohjfahypbº tywhernyeç5b4tneçyrorw45t-r4 wby
<cwillu_at_work> BUGabundo, neither of those links work for me
<BUGabundo> I KNOW! STUPID PIDGIN
<BUGabundo> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/gwibber/+question/101673
<BUGabundo> try now
<cwillu_at_work> good
<cwillu_at_work> weird, I don't see the difference in the urls
<cwillu_at_work> oh, missing 1
<cwillu_at_work> or extra one
<cwillu_at_work> any changes in ca-certificates lately?
<stdisease> well both links work for me, but they're being opened with Konqueror
<cwillu_at_work> or is twitter using an invalid cert
<cwillu_at_work> stdisease, first two links had extra characters in them
<cwillu_at_work> hmm, nothing there
<cwillu_at_work> BUGabundo, can you paste the whole gwibber log?
<stdisease> kde/konqueror maybe filters them out
<cwillu_at_work> not sure why it would do that, they could have been perfectly valid
<cwillu_at_work> anyways, it's irrelevant :p
<BUGabundo> cwillu I don't have that ! on the certs. so its fine. it JUST DOESN'T WORK :(
<cwillu_at_work> ?
<cwillu_at_work> oh, okay
<BUGabundo> cwillu its *not* twitter
<cwillu_at_work> can you give me your gwibber log anyway?
<BUGabundo> its brainbird
<stdisease> twitter, tweeting, ephemeral, fleeting
<BUGabundo> $ gwibber-service -d -o
<BUGabundo> error: (60, 'server certificate verification failed. CAfile: /etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt CRLfile: none')
<cwillu_at_work> that's all it gives?
<cwillu_at_work> (I'm installing right now)
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/380280/
<BUGabundo> full log
<cwillu_at_work> thanks
<cwillu_at_work> that should be easy to trace, one sec
<cwillu_at_work> er, one more sec
<cwillu_at_work> clean up on another bug is blocking the install :p
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> great daily bot killed it
<BUGabundo> pulling trunk and checking
<BUGabundo> ok, trunk is ok
<BUGabundo> ill ask fta to respin the bot
<BUGabundo> cwillu FYI statusnet server is : brainbird.net
<BUGabundo> great
<BUGabundo> chromium just exploded
<BUGabundo> ahahah
<BUGabundo> great reproducble
<BUGabundo> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=36332
<Skiessi> Why is my Ubuntu trying to use these 2 USB MIDI-only devices I have as soundcards? Not only that, it also puts them primary and secondary devices so I don't have any sound output, unless I set every program to use hw:2,0
<BUGabundo> Skiessi: morning, please file a bug, and ping crim_sun on it
<cwillu_at_work> Skiessi, it's a similar usb class I think, such bugs are more possible than you might think
<cwillu_at_work> I've got a very expensive sound card that shows only up as a midi device
<cwillu_at_work> some day I'm gonna write a driver for it :p
<tenpenny> hi
<Skiessi> hi
<tenpenny> is it ok to upgrade unverified packages
<tenpenny> i don't remember the exxact warning but it was somewhat in context to unverified/authenticated ... etc
<stdisease> tenpenny, usually that error clears after you run apt-get update
<tenpenny> stdisease: ok
<BUGabundo> tenpenny: $ sudo aptitude update ; sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<BUGabundo> if you get key errors after that, then either you have a repository which key you didn't accept
<stdisease> tenpenny, if it doesn't it means the packages weren't signed correctly from their source, it'll clear after some time. If you haven't added any third party software sources you don't trust you can probably ignore that warning
<BUGabundo> OR a security breatch
 * BUGabundo hears an echo
<marienz> hmm, now rhythmbox has started not stopping the old track if I skip to another track. Somewhat odd.
<stdisease> ^ breach* ;p
<stdisease> marienz, it plays them simultaneously??
<marienz> yes
<marienz> turning off the crossfading backend seems to have helped
<marienz> I've had that do this before, but not quite this regular
<tenpenny> stdisease: BUGabundo : i am not using any third party apt-sources.
<BUGabundo> tenpenny: $ pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<BUGabundo> tenpenny: $ ls -l /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ | pastebinit
<tenpenny> ok
<BUGabundo> or pastebin the error you get on aptitude update
<vish> anyone using cheese to confirm Bug #524854  ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 524854 in cheese "Cheese does not _use_ preferred settings on next start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/524854
<tenpenny> http://pastebin.com/d4232a2d4
<vish> is anyone having a problem returning from lock screen?
<marienz> argh, and now shuffle won't turn off. Bad rhythmbox!
<BUGabundo> tenpenny: you are using Karmic!!!!!
<tenpenny> yes
<cwillu_at_work> tenpenny, karmic support is in #ubuntu;  #ubuntu+1 is always about the next unreleased ubuntu
<tenpenny> ok
<vish> BUGabundo: are you able to lock screen and unlock it to return to session?
 * vish gets stuck at the locked screen :(
<cwillu_at_work> vish, I was able to unlock
<cwillu_at_work> got ssh?
<vish> yeah
<vish> cwillu_at_work: have you filed a bug already?
<cwillu_at_work> eh?  you're the one with a bug :p
<vish> hehe ... ;)
<cwillu_at_work> what are the symptoms
 * vish about to file so was double checking ;)
<vish> cwillu_at_work: it just stays at "Checking...."
<cwillu_at_work> if you ssh in, is there an /var/log/auth.log entry for the attempt?
<vish> i get bored and use SySRq+ALT+ K   :(
<cwillu_at_work> see, that doesn't help get the bug fixed :p
<cwillu_at_work> does it do it every time?
<vish> yeah
<BUGabundo> vish: got several locks on that. both lucid and debian unstable
<om26er> after 'lock screen' entering password in gdm hangs and I have to press alt+sysrq+k to relogin
<BUGabundo> cwillu ssh won't help. I know !
<BUGabundo> I tried it
<vish> om26er: same here
<BUGabundo> even sisreq k in debian only supwon a new session
<BUGabundo> and couldn't get old one
<cwillu_at_work> BUGabundo, does ssh lock up too?
<BUGabundo> tried to kill gnome-screensaver , it's the same
<cwillu_at_work> heh,
<vish> BUGabundo: its a bug in gnome-keyring right?  [there was a recent update to the git version]
<cwillu_at_work> it's secure against killing gnome-screensaver
<cwillu_at_work> that's the point :p
<BUGabundo> ahhhhhh
<BUGabundo> bad security
<BUGabundo> when I can't login!
<cwillu_at_work> you could
<kklimonda> om26er: do you use exryptfs?
<cwillu_at_work> just gotta kill the right program though :p
<kklimonda> or does the whole X just dies?
<BUGabundo> hey look, kklimonda is up
 * kklimonda hides
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: don't reboot
<om26er> kklimonda, no
<BUGabundo> nouveua BROKEN
<vish> kklimonda: I'm having the same , probably due to gnome-keyring (2.28.2-0ubuntu1) to 2.29.90git20100218-0ubuntu1  ???
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: :D
<cwillu_at_work> might be able to kill and restart gnome-keyring in that case
<kklimonda> vish: there is some weird problem with gnome-screensaver and pam_ecryptfs..
<cwillu_at_work> does it die for you guys every time?
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: it is? again? ;)
<BUGabundo> again
<vish> cwillu_at_work: everytime i tried ... alteast four times now.. :(
<BUGabundo> behond repair if you ask me
<cwillu_at_work> oh, is this only on encrypted home?
<BUGabundo> spent 5 h debugging it with Sarvatt last night
<BUGabundo> ended up purging the beast and go with blob :(
<cwillu_at_work> BUGabundo, so it makes you feel all warm and fuzzy that nouveau is going in by default? :)
<BUGabundo> vish: seems like a race condition
<BUGabundo> doesn't always happen
<BUGabundo> but if I close my lid it most prob happens
<cwillu_at_work> I've unlocked 3 times without a lockup
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: well - then I would rather know about it now and not when I have to restart :)
<kklimonda> if I don't back in 5 minutes call for help
<BUGabundo> cwillu seeing they need to pull -34 kernle bits to have it working ... mew
<vish> cwillu_at_work: not encrypted .. [/me thought earlier question was about ssh keys]
 * BUGabundo gets head start HELP
<vish> dont have ssh access though
<cwillu_at_work> BUGabundo, well, they don't, strictly, it's just that that seems to be the best approach given that we have to support this for a long time
<cwillu_at_work> everyone upstream keeps saying our bugs are fixed in 2.6.34, so unless we can actually _move_ to 2.6.34, backporting is about the best we can do to fix 'em
<BUGabundo> ok
<kklimonda> worked fine BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> so anyone got the keyring bug ?
<kklimonda> cwillu_at_work: we won't move to .34 - the plan is backport the hell of .33 and .34 and next releases ;)
<kklimonda> is to*
<cwillu_at_work> kklimonda, yes, I know that, was just resopnding to BUGabundo :)
<BUGabundo> I need to sub to a few bugs
<BUGabundo> the keyring one, the gtk SLOWWWWWWW DOWN
<BUGabundo> HATE when ppl submit messy stuff so it just gets in before FF
<BUGabundo> rather have FFe
<kklimonda> interesting, there are still people who are using intrepid..
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: but that was the plan wrt both keyring and gtk+
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: there are ppl still using 7.04 and older
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: I don't care. they are buggy
<BUGabundo> and NOT fixed
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: you should care - after all you are here for testing and reporting bugs ;)
<BUGabundo> ok, no one got the bug ids for both of those??
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: im reaching a point I want stuff to work
<kklimonda> oh?
<BUGabundo> one of this days you will see me move to apple
<kklimonda> nah
<BUGabundo> please kill me before that
<vish> om26er: Bug #524860
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 524860 in gnome-keyring "Locked out at lockscreen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/524860
<kklimonda> give me a sec and I'll give you gtk+ metabug
<kklimonda> bug 523949
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 523949 in gtk+2.0 "the csd changes make some desktop applications hog the cpu" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/523949
<BUGabundo> THANKS
 * BUGabundo is lazy and wishs for a way to use bot commands to sub to bugs
<kklimonda> heh
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: my CPU doesn't hog
<BUGabundo> its just SLOWWWWWWWWW
<BUGabundo> everything drags
<BUGabundo> I type this, and the screen isn't half done yet
<BUGabundo> what's the bug for non working sysqre +k?
<om26er> vish: thanks
<om26er> for both bugs
<BUGabundo> how come this is even a bug ? http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=30805
<vish> np..
<BUGabundo> sound more like a feature
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: maybe you should just stop using development releases before RC if it's getting hard for you to keep up :)
<BUGabundo> mew
<BUGabundo> I can't stand stable stuff
<BUGabundo> I hate breakage
<BUGabundo> but I miss the will to complain
<BUGabundo> so instead of running stable and not worth complaining, cause that stuff won't get fixed anythime soon
<BUGabundo> I put it to good use, and run devel stuff where my time, bugs, ideas are worth
<kklimonda> you could also join the dark side of development and maintenance ;)
<BUGabundo> I can't see in the dark
<BUGabundo> at least not anymore
<om26er> ubottu: hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu+1! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<BUGabundo> lool
<om26er> BUGabundo: send me a Hi I have to test something in empathy please
<BUGabundo> om26er: pong
<BUGabundo> om26er: ping
<om26er> ok
<BUGabundo> om26er: hi
<BUGabundo> om26er: HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
<om26er> here it turns out the renkoo themes that is getting in ubuntu dont have any specific theme when someone sends you a message with your name
<BUGabundo> RAOF: is it possible to have diff wallpapers on diff sides of CUBE?
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: not yet
<om26er> so human theme is dropped for lucid
<vish> om26er: whaaaaaaaaaat?
<BUGabundo> what? is it ?
<om26er> vish: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7yNW4fnGPDk
 * BUGabundo uses costum theme
<om26er> its sabdfl
<om26er> found this on http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/02/new-theme-for-ubuntu-1004-human-is-no.html
<BUGabundo> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/112892/Screenshot.png
<BUGabundo> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/112892/Screenshot-1.png
<BUGabundo> my desktop
<BUGabundo> let me login to guestsession
<BUGabundo> and take another one
<BUGabundo> if I don't come back in 1 min, guest session is broken
<BUGabundo> back and alive
<BUGabundo> at least ONE thing works in lucid
<BUGabundo> darn there isn't a way to send files from guest to regular session
<BUGabundo> everything is in tmpfs
<kklimonda> hyhy
<BUGabundo> its supposed to be like that
<BUGabundo> but it sucks :\
<BUGabundo> let me ssh locally
<cwillu_at_work> BUGabundo, mail? :)
<cwillu_at_work> I'd half expect to be able to command-line mail to other users
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: can't you save it in /tmp ?
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: nope. 1st thing I tried :D
<BUGabundo> cwillu scp ftw
<BUGabundo> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/112892/Screenshot2.png
<BUGabundo> vanila lucid
<kklimonda> hey, looks almost like mine
<kklimonda> you have some sort of clipboard though in the notification area
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: like mine?
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: yeah - my desktop is pretty vanilla ;)
<BUGabundo> no no, if you *liked* mine?
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: it does look way better then the last time I've seen it
<kklimonda> I don't like dark themes
<kklimonda> but it does look nice this time
<BUGabundo> OMG
<BUGabundo> the first thing I actually like about indicator
<cwillu_at_work> heh
<cwillu_at_work> it's becoming useful :)
<BUGabundo> it shows I got new replies in gwibber
<BUGabundo> now if only I got a proper alert and not had to click on it
<BUGabundo> *and if* kmail would work with it too
<bahe> hello
<bahe> there is somebody running lucid now, available for a test?
<bahe> (5 minutes test)
<om26er> bahe: explain?
<vish> bahe: just ask the problem , if someone is willing they would know
<vish> or respond
<bahe> sure
<BUGabundo> bahe: don't ask to ask, just ask
<BUGabundo> some one reading the backlog _may_ anwser
<bahe> btw my english is not so good so i need a minute to explain ^^
<vish> !ask ;p
<vish> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<BUGabundo> darn
<BUGabundo> forgot the bot
<vish> damn bot! it PMed me!!! if i added a ;p
<BUGabundo> sorry bot
<bahe> when the screensaver is enabled and after (10 minutes or the time you choosed) the screen becames black
<bahe> if you move the mouse, you'll get the login page
 * om26er thinks its the one vish reported
<bahe> and when you insert the password, ubuntu crashs.
<vish> baffle:  Bug #524860
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 524860 in gnome-keyring "Locked out at lockscreen" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/524860
<bahe> oh
<bahe> fine
<bahe> you are fast :O
<bahe> thank you :)
<vish> bahe: np.. just subscribe to the bug you'll know when it is fixed
<bahe> ok :)
<kklimonda> heh, nothing like reporting a bug and discovering it's a duplicate of 4 years old one..
<BUGabundo> LOL
 * maxb sighs, as gnome-keyring starts dishonouring daemon-components gconf settings, and gnome-terminal starts dishonouring its own UI-configured preferences
<maxb> regressions--
<gnomefreak> maxb: please file bugs on all regressions
 * maxb is filing
<om26er> !test
<ubottu> hrm?
<robin0800> gvs smb brocken now with latest updates cann't connect to my samba shares any help?
<vish> om26er: your comment on the bug report regarding renkoo would probably not be understood by others.. you can mention the "message does not get highlighted"
 * maxb has filed
<gnomefreak> bug #?
<vish> maxb: "daemon-components gconf settings" ???
<vish> bug# for that^
<maxb> bug 524882
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 524882 in gnome-keyring "Disregards gconf daemon-components settings in 2.29" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/524882
<maxb> bug     	524884
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 524884 in gnome-terminal "Intercepts Alt+(key) for menu shortcuts even when this is turned off" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/524884
<mdlueck> Good morning all... Yesterday's alternate CD, when installing packages I never see the taskselect screen come up, progress bar jumps from 15% to 85%, then it throws a red error screen. Suggestions anyone?
<gnomefreak> maxb: found it thanks
<gnomefreak> ah no i didint
 * gnomefreak afk
<robin0800> mdlueck: faulty CD?
 * om26er notices live cd size is back to normal
<mdlueck> @ronim0800: Live CD was failing to install yesterday, so I think perhaps the alternate CD is broken in the installing packages area as well. Looking for confirmation.
<mdlueck> @ronim0800: I am DL'ing the official Alpha 2 Alt CD now... but that is old to compare to, yet a comparison.
<BUGabundo> now that talk about it
 * BUGabundo zsyncs dailys
<mdlueck> om26er: Yes there was a second build yesterday which corrected the size
<BUGabundo> zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/lucid-desktop-amd64.iso.zsync
<BUGabundo> zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/lucid-desktop-i386.iso.zsync
<damascene> hello, is their any advance on Eee laptop mice sound issue?
<damascene> on Karmic using the packport driver helped. is the same is required for Lucid or it will be in the main release?
<om26er> damascene: so you are not using lucid ?
<damascene> I'm using it but the problem is there
<damascene> first it was the mice now there is no sound at all
<om26er> damascene: update?
<om26er> damascene: when did you last updatred?
<damascene> updated?
<om26er> damascene: sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<om26er> then reboot you might get sound as I did
<damascene> I've updated a 2 days before
<damascene> *earlier
<gnomefreak> damascene: look at the indicater it may be muted
<om26er> damascene: then you need to update
<damascene> ok I'll try update now and get back to you
<om26er> auto update?
<gnomefreak> for some reason it mutes when upgrading PA packages
<damascene> I used update manager
<BUGabundo> anyone knows how much HD UNR takes after installed?
<BUGabundo> damascene: om26er: $ sudo aptitude update ; sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<BUGabundo> much better expereince
<om26er> BUGabundo: +2gb
<damascene> BUGabundo, about 3.7 G
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> I can only pick ONE
<BUGabundo> which is it ?
<BUGabundo> :)
<gnomefreak> maybe 10 gig ;)
<damascene> om26er, should I do the dist-upgrade thing?
<om26er> the answer lies between 2 and 3.7
<om26er> damascene: you should sudo aptitude update ; sudo aptitude safe-upgrade as BUGabundo said
<BUGabundo> and some times: sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<BUGabundo> BUT BEHARE
<BUGabundo> of the boogie man
<damascene> aha, what is the deference between that and the normal update?
<BUGabundo> same thing
<BUGabundo> but handles better the depncies when broken
<BUGabundo> which happens a lot in +1
<damascene> ok, thanks
<om26er> karmic broke alot when it was in development . for me lucid got problems twice the latest sound issue and once X broke
<BUGabundo> cwillu I take it back
<BUGabundo> indicator SUCKS
<cwillu_at_work> heh
<damascene> for the 3.7G I think it maybe the update cache or some other programs I use that take that much
<BUGabundo> I need to click on *EACH* reply for it to clear
<cwillu_at_work> om26er, development builds are _supposed_ to break
<BUGabundo> not just ONCE
<cwillu_at_work> BUGabundo, sound like a bug in the application
<BUGabundo> gwibber?
<BUGabundo> naa
<om26er> cwillu_at_work: lucid is much stable
<BUGabundo> it self is a bug
<cwillu_at_work> om26er, no, no its not
<BUGabundo> om26er: LOOOOL
<om26er> for mee
<cwillu_at_work> just because you haven't been bit doesn't mean others haven't
<BUGabundo> lets see
<gnomefreak> Lucid is not close to stable
<BUGabundo> no X, not sound, no grub, SLOOOWWWWW, crash in ch, ff, kmail, pidgin
<om26er> pre alpha 1 and post alpha 3 just 2 problem
<gnomefreak> and i mean that as in its things are broken
<BUGabundo> suck lib indicator, fail to shutdown, fail to login
<BUGabundo> fail to unlock
<om26er> *pre alpha 3
<BUGabundo> stuck in FULL PERFORMANCE
<BUGabundo> what am I forgeting I got hit so far?
<cwillu_at_work> nouveau?
<BUGabundo> already said it
<BUGabundo> bit it will beach a few more users yet
<BUGabundo> ahh lost wifi, lost wired, lost applets
<BUGabundo> changed fonts
<damascene> did any one face the encrypts-utils failed to install or upgrade. problem while installing Lucid?
<BUGabundo> lukcly my encfs is still running fine
<BUGabundo> unlike hardy
<BUGabundo> where I lost access to all my ecnripted files, just because we changed algho
 * BUGabundo stops complaing... starts to sound like danag
<cwillu_at_work> BUGabundo, he showed up in #beagle the other day
<cwillu_at_work> I cringed :)
<vish> lol
<BUGabundo> isn't that DEAD?
<BUGabundo> ahaha
<cwillu_at_work> (#beagle is an embedded explicitly no warranty demo board from texas instruments with an omap3 processor)
<damascene> it's bug 516417
<cwillu_at_work> a hobbiest board
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 516417 in ecryptfs-utils "ecryptfs-utils failed to upgrade (prerm ERROR: Cannot remove ecryptfs-utils, as it appears to be in use)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/516417
<BUGabundo> he would have a FULL WEEKEND pointing _stuff_ that doesn't work
<Guest30874> hello, is there a workaround for https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/147250, using a 2510p with todays lucid-alternate-amd64.iso
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 147250 in debian "Alternate install CD (both x86, AMD64) not booting on HP NX6325, HP 6510b and HP 2510p" [Unknown,Fix released]
<BUGabundo> ... for him
<cwillu_at_work> so, not the search tool
<BUGabundo> eheh
<cwillu_at_work> but, it's preloaded with a known to be broken boot-loader, and no os
<BUGabundo> Guest30874: have you tried a newer CD?
<cwillu_at_work> you have to format an sd card properly + wire in a serial connection to a header on the board to light it up the first time
<Guest30874> BUGabundo, there is no newer cd ;-)
<cwillu_at_work> i.e., not the sort of thing I'd enjoy walking him through :)
<BUGabundo> weeee
<cwillu_at_work> Guest30874, sure there is, it's not our fault that you can't acquire it yet :p
<BUGabundo> Guest30874: wait for tomorrow ?
<BUGabundo> lp is reaching 150k bugs woot
<BUGabundo> let me guess 100k are ubuntu
<cwillu_at_work> hey, wait, that bug is 2.6.22
<BUGabundo> .22 is OLD
<cwillu_at_work> you sure that's the bug you're seeing Guest30874?
<Guest30874> BUGabundo,  sorry, but you should read the bug
<BUGabundo> can some one tell him im lazy?
<cwillu_at_work> Guest30874, or you could not expect more up to date information on an irc channel on a saturday than on the bug report tracking the issue :p
<BUGabundo> 2007 bugs in +1 ?
<BUGabundo> LOL
<Guest30874> when starting installation with the cd, the screen gets black after kernel messages
<cwillu_at_work> Guest30874, it says "won't fix" for 2.6.22
<BUGabundo> ahh lucid tests
<Guest30874> cwillu_at_work, i'm using lucid alternate cd from TODAY so 2.6.32-13
<BUGabundo> are you boniek?
<BUGabundo> thers a daily , much recent then A2
<Guest30874> but this bug is still happening
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> too long description for me to read it
<BUGabundo> in 140 chars or less, can you describe the _current_ problem?
<Guest30874> BUGabundo, i'm using this http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/lucid-alternate-amd64.iso
<BUGabundo> ok
<cwillu_at_work> Change default video mode for i386/amd64 to vga=788 for installations
<cwillu_at_work>      using the "newt" frontend. This forces the framebuffer to VESA and will
<cwillu_at_work>      thereby solve problems reported on various HP notebooks with the vga16fb
<cwillu_at_work>      driver. It also increases the screen size and thus allows more information
<cwillu_at_work>      to be displayed. Closes: #471505.
<Guest30874> BUGabundo, sorry my nickname isn't right, something wrong with xchat
<damascene> I'm being asked to configure libpam0g what is that?
<BUGabundo> we no longer have FB either
<cwillu_at_work> Guest30874, what video chipset is that?
<BUGabundo> damascene: push ENTER
<Guest30874> cwillu_at_work, i tried vga=788, didnt work
<cwillu_at_work> Guest30874, read the question :p
<damascene> BUGabundo, done
<Guest30874> cwillu_at_work, one sec
<cwillu_at_work> just the general make
<cwillu_at_work> nvidia/intel/ati
<Guest30874> cwillu_at_work, intel gm965/gl960
<cwillu_at_work> Guest30874, and the normal live cd boots fine?
<Guest30874> cwillu_at_work, i didnt tried this yet
<Guest30874> i dont really want to download it
<cwillu_at_work> :/
<mauri> i need a program to manipulates pdf file (apart PDFEDIT that has a little problem), any suggests?
<cwillu_at_work> mauri, inkscape
<mauri> cwillu_at_work: if I'm not worn, it manages one pages at timje
<cwillu_at_work> Guest30874, need to find out if it's only the alt cd, and what's different between them, and if kms works on the livecd and not the alt cd
<cwillu_at_work> mauri, yes, that's how pdf's work
<cwillu_at_work> you'll have to split it out first, probably using some tools from pdfedit, not sure what problem it had specifically
<cwillu_at_work> pdf isn't really intended as an editable format
<cwillu_at_work> I'm not sure it's even formally decidable (postscript isn't)
<cwillu_at_work> (which means that it's amazing that it's editable at all :p)
<BUGabundo> mauri: OOo PDF importer
<cwillu_at_work> ugh;  inkscape is such a better tool :p
<cwillu_at_work> use OOo to split it at most :p
<BUGabundo> cwillu wronge... PDF *is* meant to be editable
<cwillu_at_work> BUGabundo, eh?
<Guest30874> cwillu_at_work, i see
<BUGabundo> really
<cwillu_at_work> forms don't count as editable
<BUGabundo> I kid you not
<Damascene> Hi again, the sound is working the mice isn't
<om26er> great
<Damascene> thanks om26er but I really need the sound or I'll be using windoze for voice chat
 * Damascene forgets that he is using alpha 
 * om26er never used a mice with ubuntu so never got into any trouble with it so don't know what to say
<cwillu_at_work> BUGabundo, wikipedia doesn't corroborate your statements about pdf :p
<BUGabundo> Damascene: use a stable release then !
<cwillu_at_work> in fact, inkscape is the only mentioned program capable of arbitrary modifications
<Damascene> BUGabundo, Lucid is stable enough for me
<cwillu_at_work> BUGabundo, relevant to this discussion is how many documents get made public with "redaction" consisting of black highlights over the text to be "removed"
<BUGabundo> Damascene: then don't complain when it doesn't work :D
<cwillu_at_work> because it's non-trivial to do any better with a pdf
<BUGabundo> check publishing tools
<BUGabundo> I do work at a publsihing editorial
 * gnomefreak really wishes people would not use the word "stable" its not close to stable alot of things are very broken
<cwillu_at_work> I know the tools exist, but that doesn't mean the format was intended for that use (it really wasn't)
<BUGabundo> they use PDF to transfer documents (editable)
<hifi> wth is going on with rsyslogd
<hifi> 164% CPU usage
<gnomefreak> where did the extra 64% come from
<hifi> other core
<cwillu_at_work> gnomefreak, multicore
<om26er> ok, I rephrase it. Lucid have been quite not so unstable for me.
<Damascene> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC/Fixes should I use those fixes or it's for old version of Ubuntu
<gnomefreak> ah that would do it
<Damascene> :)
<Damascene> what about this:
<Damascene> sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-alsa-karmic-generic
 * gnomefreak just unmuted it after updates and poof it works
<Damascene> suggested here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks#Asus%20Eee%201005HA
<om26er> try
<Damascene> is there any alternative for middle mouse button on laptops?
<om26er> there were quite a few problems in acer aspire one that were not phrased in karmic release notes for netbooks. is there a way that I right those notes for Lucid?
<BUGabundo> Damascene: double click
<BUGabundo> ie press BOTH at same time
<om26er> s/right/write
<BUGabundo> om26er: file bugs agains ubuntu-nots
<BUGabundo> *notes
<BUGabundo> darn GTK bug and laggy keyb
<gnomefreak> wiki can be fixed by anyone with an LP account
<Damascene> BUGabundo, double click doesn't work
<om26er> those noted are written by community members(owners of the netbook) so there might be a team or something
<BUGabundo> Damascene: ie press BOTH at same time
<BUGabundo> left and right
<BUGabundo> I do it ALL the time
<zniavre_> does old gtk lib is availble ?
<BUGabundo> zniavre_: sure
<Damascene> BUGabundo, doesn't work for me. sorry
 * om26er removes 'does' and brings 'is' to the left
<BUGabundo> (02:40:41 PM) Damascene: BUGabundo, doesn't work for me. sorry
<BUGabundo> there
<BUGabundo> I just select your test with a double click, then pasted with both buttons
<BUGabundo> on my laptop touchpad
<zniavre_> do you think it will solve slow gtk ?
<Damascene> BUGabundo, both buttons you mean the left and right click buttons?
<BUGabundo> zniavre_: no. only works around it
<BUGabundo> Damascene: YES
<gnomefreak> oh that cant be good :(
<hifi> was a known bug
<Damascene> ok no problem
<zniavre_> BUGabundo,  thank you
 * gnomefreak got rid of my warnings now im afk
<zniavre_> so we hav to wait for  a magic update
<BUGabundo> eh
<mdlueck> As I am seeing if Grub is causing an error, off of the Alt CD I used lilo... just I can not remember how to config it. Trying to remember how to set it to bring up a menu so I can dual boot. Anyone remember?
<mdlueck> It still boots directly to Linux, no menu
<tsimpson> hold escape
<mdlueck> and holding esc will bring up the boot menu?
<tsimpson> depends which boot menu you mean
<tsimpson> the grub one, yes
<BUGabundo> mdlueck: left shift for grub2
<Amaranth> tsimpson: it's shift
<Amaranth> yeah, what he said
<mdlueck> but I selected lilo as I suspect a grub error
<Amaranth> does lilo have a boot menu?
<mdlueck> Yes... ;-)
<mdlueck> Last millennium at least
<BUGabundo> mdlueck: do we still package lilo ?
<Amaranth> yeah, haven't used it since 2002 myself, don't remember
<BUGabundo> :p
<BUGabundo>  /rant
<BUGabundo> hi Amaranth
<mdlueck> I think I found it, vga=ask commented out!
<mdlueck> BUGabundo, yes on the alt install CD
<SwedeMike> I'm trying out my new i5 661 and according to the building rules etc it looks like CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_NI_INTEL=m should be there, but it's not in my /boot/config file for the current 2.6.32-14 kernel (or -13 or -12 for that matter).
<SwedeMike> it's actually defined in debian.master/config/config.common.ubuntu
<mdlueck> No, vga=normal still assumes Linux. hhhmmm...
<rtz_> cwillu_at_work, regarding the 2510p bug, i'm load the lucid daily desktop cd now, but this will take some time
<mdlueck> aaahh, figured out how to make lilo work, uncomment "prompt" and up comes the boot menu. Oy!
<mdlueck> On with work!
<MenZa> Humm, is Flash broken on Lucid?
<BUGabundo> a bit
<MenZa> It doesn't appear to be working at all
 * MenZa shrugs.
<BUGabundo> sure it is
<BUGabundo> oh wait
<BUGabundo> I'm using 64bits .so
<MenZa> I'm just grabbing the 32-bit .so off Adobe's website.
<BUGabundo> WHY?
<MenZa> BUGabundo: Because the packaged version isn't working for me, apparently.
<stdisease> package 'pastebinit' lacks dependency python-configobj
<BUGabundo> eheh stdisease
<BUGabundo> glad I already have it
<BUGabundo> $ aptitude why python-configobj
<BUGabundo> i   bzr Depends python-configobj
<BUGabundo> are you sure??
<stdisease> BUGabundo, the packager must've missed because they laos had it already installed
<MenZa> And that worked nicely, BUGabundo :)
<stdisease> BUGabundo, yes sure, it should have been listed as dependency, does not run without it
<stdisease> 'import configobj' -> No module named configobj ; apt-get install python-configobj -> fine
<stdisease> BUGabundo, please by all means feel free to file a report against it, I don't have my LP account yet :p
<BUGabundo> $ echo foo | pastebinit
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/380412/
<BUGabundo> $ apt-cache policy pastebinit  | pastebinit
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/380413/
<MenZa> I'm amazed that, after three years, my sound card still doesn't install with proper settings on Ubunt :(
<MenZa> Ubuntu*
<MenZa> I *know* the fix each time I do an install, but I'm just surprised.
<MenZa> j #ubuntu+1
<BUGabundo> MenZa: and how many bugs have you file on it ?
 * IdleOne hands MenZa a slash
<MenZa> Thanks. :)
<BUGabundo> or how many times have you talked to crimsun bout it ?
<MenZa> BUGabundo: I believe I filed the bug back when I first experienced it.
<MenZa> Or maybe that was ALSA upstream.
<kklimonda> MenZa: so for 3 years you have done nothing else?
<MenZa> Correct. I'm not on a crusade to fix it.
<MenZa> And every time I've upgraded mys system, I've kept my model= option in alsa-base.conf intact, so I haven't experienced the bug much.
 * kklimonda sighs 
<BUGabundo> by now such .conf can cause more troubles then fixes :D
 * MenZa runs off to report a new bug in Launchpad, including the fix.
<MenZa> Where would be appropriate to place such a bug? I filed one in ALSA upstream three years ago, and that's where LP is telling me to go.
<BUGabundo> ahah
<BUGabundo> pulseaudio?
<MenZa> But it's not a pulseaudio bug.
<MenZa> It's simply a question of the alsa configuration tool doesn't automatically set the correct option for my card, and thus, no audio output is available.
<crimsun> MenZa: the what?
<MenZa> crimsun: iono, you tell me how it works. :)
<crimsun> "iono"?
<MenZa> "I don't know"* -- sorry.
<crimsun> MenZa: what's the problem?
<BluesKaj> MenZa, I have to state the obvious , make sure you have both alsa-base and alsa-utils installed
<MenZa> BluesKaj: It's merely a question of adding "snd-hda-intel model=3stack" to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf and it works fine.
<crimsun> MenZa: "ubuntu-bug alsa-base", then
<MenZa> crimsun: Shall do!
<MenZa> crimsun: What sort of output would you like with it; sudo lshw?
<crimsun> MenZa: not necessary; apport collects all the necessary info.
<MenZa> Perfect. :)
<crimsun> MenZa: make sure your LP account has a valid e-mail, because you'll need to be CCed for stable@kernel
<crimsun> (it's a kernel bug)
<MenZa> Aye; it's valid enough.
<MenZa> I use Launchpad pretty proficiently -- my @ubuntu.com e-mail wouldn't work without it!
<BUGabundo> all this time, and its all a ernekl bug
<BUGabundo> remember to close your old alsa upstream bug
<MenZa> Closed aaaages ago.
<crimsun> we don't use Mantis, really. It's a cesspool.
<MenZa> Aaaand, reported as bug #524948. Thanks, crimsun.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 524948 in alsa-driver "snd-hda-intel lacks required option "model=3stack" on clean install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/524948
<crimsun> MenZa: interesting. You're saying that the existing model=laptop-eapd quirk /doesn't/ work?
<MenZa> crimsun: This is correct.
<crimsun> I suspect a bios issue (Toshiba is known for those), but I'll see what I can do for your SSID
<MenZa> crimsun: It did, however, work back in the Hardy days. Or so I confirmed from an old blog post of mine, where I first wrote about the acquisition and installation of Ubuntu.
<MenZa> crimsun: I've not performed any BIOS updates, for the record.
<om26er> can I make mutter my default window manager?
<vish> !offtopic | om26er
<ubottu> om26er: #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<om26er> too late
<vish> ;)
<om26er> but still disabling compiz made my boot time drop by4 secs
<vish> om26er: but saving those 5secs leads you to live with an ugly desktop for muuuuuch longer ;p
<om26er> vish: if using netbook-edition that ugliness don't get the chance. only minimize effect can do that trick which mutter have got and is much liter
<om26er> *to start
 * om26er read somewhere that mutter was being considered for Lucid in UNE
<om26er> /s/was/is
<mdlueck> I have discovered a strange bug with Grub2 in Lucid. Anyone up on Grub?
<mdlueck> When Lucid installs Grub, and Windows 2000 on NTFS was pre-existing, somehow that makes Win2K unbootable. Halts at Mup.sys. Using lilo for dualboot works perfectly.
<mdlueck> Also works with Ubuntu 9.10
<mdlueck> Lucid / Grub2 / WinXP do work properly. So it is specific to Win2K's version of NTFS
<mdlueck> and Lucid's version of Grub2
<teethdood> mdlueck: Lucid's grub2 would not boot my winxp neither
<mdlueck> teethdood: that is odd... last time I tried it worked fine with WinXP... that was with the official Alpha 2 release. And Win2K failed. So I skipped XP for now testing yesterday and was focusing on 2K.
<syn-ack> Question.
<om26er> go on
<syn-ack> Is the NX bit on a 64 bit processor enabled by default in Lucid?
<syn-ack> If not, how would I go about playing around with it?
 * om26er dont even know what nc bit is. :(
<om26er> see I cant even spell it right
<syn-ack> The Non Executable Bit in your processors
<syn-ack> thanks anyway
<MenZa> crimsun: Thanks for the quick response and patch submission.
<kklimonda> syn-ack: it should be
<syn-ack> kklimonda: is there any software I can use to verify and if it's not, enable it?
<syn-ack> hrm, I'm assuming this PaX is what I'm looking for
<kklimonda> syn-ack: more or less: /usr/lib/update-notifier/check-bios-nx --verbose
<kklimonda> syn-ack: on x64, if it isn't disabled in your bios you don't have to do anything else - it just works (tm)
<syn-ack> ah, good then its enabled
<mdlueck> teethdood: Did you try booting XP in Safe Mode? Does it even try? Where does it run into troubles? For me, Win2K stops booting at mup.sys
<syn-ack> I know that when I had windows on here for the short time in which I had it, that I could literally turn it on and off at leisure so yeah
<kklimonda> no idea if you can even disable it on linux - probably some kernel boot flag
<syn-ack> I presume this means that all is good... This CPU has 'nx' in the flags, so the BIOS is not disabling it.
<syn-ack> ah, seems that I can disable it on a per application basis
<kklimonda> syn-ack: cool - how?
<syn-ack> The reason I was asking, kklimonda is that I can't get IE to run in wine because of it being enabled
<syn-ack> kklimonda: http://advosys.ca/viewpoints/2009/07/disabling-the-nx-bit-for-specific-apps/
<syn-ack> The only reason I'm wanting to run IE is for a test of my daughter's online highschool website
 * vish thought all websites were online ;)  
 * vish hides before syn-ack throws something at him :D
<syn-ack> heh
<crimsun> not patently true; see /usr/share/doc/foo/blah/index.html ;-)
<syn-ack> vish: well her site has this "message" feature and for some reason, regardless of the browser I'm using, on linux she cant check her messages
<syn-ack> I try to run IE and I run into a fortification issue with libc6
<kklimonda> heh, IE isn't really supported for some reason ;)
<vish> syn-ack: you might have already tried it .. but still did you try user agent switching?
<syn-ack> vish: the last I checked, it didnt work with Firefox 3.5+
<ck773> does Safari run in Linux?
<ck773> cause there is a way to do user-agent switching in Safari pretty easily
<tgpraveen12> ck773: safari doesnt natively
<tgpraveen12> run on linux
<tgpraveen12> does anybody here have the newest youtube ui change
<tgpraveen12> coz with that videos dont run at all
<bjorkintosh> you can change user agents with a plugin for firefox.
<vish> syn-ack: user agent switcher works here in ff3.6
<vish> i'm able to spoof it to believe I'm using IE 7 on windows
<vish> just now tested with this > http://www.quirksmode.org/js/detect.html
<vish> not sure how reliable it is though ^
<vish> tgpraveen12: youtube  didnt work for a few hours for me too , but suddenly it started working o.0
<ck773> holy crap. why did firefox change to yahoo for defaults? i was quite comfy with google...
<greg-g> what the heck happened to my empathy accounts?
<greg-g> erm, my empathy accounts disappeared :)
<tgpraveen12> vish: in firefox and chromium incognito mode i get old youtube ui where everything works
<greg-g> anyone else see that from a recent upgrade/restart?
<tgpraveen12> but in normal in chromium i get new ui which doesnt work
<Takyoji> greg-g: I've had the same recently as well
<vish> hmm , new UI.. havent seen that
<greg-g> Takyoji: are you able to add the accounts back? I can't.
<tgpraveen12> many days agao i got a message in youtube saying i have been selected for tesiting the new ui
<tgpraveen12> and now i dont even see a way of getting out
<Takyoji> I can't add accounts either
<greg-g> Takyoji: have you reported a bug? I'll confirm.
<Takyoji> I haven't reported one
 * greg-g will do so
<syn-ack> hrm
<syn-ack> vish: Yeah, like I said the last time I checked the User Agent Switcher still didnt work, but thanks! I'll give it shot
<vish> np..
<nacho_> Hi
<nacho_> since a few days, the apps are running hell slow here, i.e editing a file with gedit and moving between lines is really, slow, does any of you experienced something like this?
<nacho_> also, rhythmbox takes a lot of cpu
<syn-ack> hrm
<penguin42> nacho_: No! If you do a top can you see anything else running? does dmesg show anything interesting?
<nacho_> penguin42, top just says about xorg and rhythmbox
<vish> nacho_: known bug
<nacho_> and dmesg nothing interesting
<nacho_> vish, good
 * vish tries to find it
<kklimonda> bug 523949 and other with gtk-csd patch
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 523949 in gtk+2.0 "the csd changes make some desktop applications hog the cpu" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/523949
<kklimonda> s/patch/tag
<syn-ack> kklimonda: Yeah, I've been experiencing it too, but thankfully dual core processors are great for helping control that. :D
<vish> ah , ty kklimonda nacho_: ^
<nacho_> ok thanks
<nacho_> just wanted to know if it was reported
<greg-g> Takyoji: bug 524984
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 524984 in empathy "recent upgrade loses accounts and can't re-add them" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/524984
<syn-ack> User Agent does not work
<syn-ack> I need to call their IT dept and chew them a new one
<tgpraveen12> so anybody knows what the new lucid theme that mark talked about is?
<tgpraveen12> kklimonda: yeah posted on -desktop by mistake this is better.
<mdlueck> Workplace Switcher Q: Why in 9.10 and 10.04 are the default names Desk #, but if you add more, they are added as Workspace #. Naming is consistent in 9.04.
<tgpraveen12> and didnt he say that human is being retired and soemthing lighter is coming
<kklimonda> tgpraveen12: he said "We'll have some new styling which is going to be the starting point of another five year view. We've been Human for the last five years, and now we're going to be light oriented. " so interpreting it as the new theme for gtk+/metacity may be a stretch
<tgpraveen12> well he said 2 things in that line
<tgpraveen12> a. noi more human which basically means human is out.
<tgpraveen12> b
<tgpraveen12> we are light oriented soa light human is not possible because of a
<tgpraveen12> so it probably means a new themethough yes the msg is not 100% clear
<kklimonda> but he has also stated that there will be "some new styling" and that it's going to "be the starting point"
<crimsun> please don't read more into it than what's in his words.
<crimsun> doing so [reading more into it than what's present] inevitably results in disappointment, so let's avoid that.
<kklimonda> yeah - in the past people have done it and every release we have a lot of users who are disappointed..
 * tgpraveen12 think crimsunmakes sense
<kklimonda> for sure the current gtk-csd may indicate that the design team is working on something but before we actually see any real theme we shouldn't spread rumors..
<bjsnider> but what is "light" in this context? brighter colours?
 * penguin42 wonders if they'll clean up the inheritence of icons
<bjsnider> lightweight?
<bjsnider> going to ship flashlights to everybody that runs ubuntu?
<tgpraveen12> light meansa yes brighter not a dark theme
<kklimonda> well, rickspencer3 doesn't really help by saying "stay tuned!" :/
<tgpraveen12> he does. he says that something is coming
<bjsnider> gnome-shell is dark, so far
<tgpraveen12> so there is a reason for excitement
<kklimonda> heh, and gnome shell still looks like some academic project and not a future of GNOME..
<tgpraveen12> kklimonda: +1.
<bjsnider> well that's certainly...your view
<tgpraveen12> but gnome-sheelll can easily be themed and i ahve seen some screenshots where it was made fedora blue
<penguin42> kklimonda: Agreed
<tgpraveen12> bjsnider: and mine and many others. though lets not get into that so soon
<penguin42> kklimonda: Ignoring the look, it just doesn't feel right to use
<tgpraveen12> my biggest problem is that gnome shell hampers multitasking
<tgpraveen12> switching between open windows is made unnecessarily complex.
<penguin42> tgpraveen12: I can't figure out how to open another instance of something on another workspace except by dragging
<tgpraveen12> the next step sis to make it like the ipad nd remove multitasking
<tgpraveen12> that brings me to the other problem i dont use workspace i never have and currently this works fine on gnome 2. but in gnome shell concept of workspace is heavily emphazied
<penguin42> tgpraveen12: I've used them heavily for at least 15 years, but I couldn't figure out how to use them in gs as I do everywhere else
<kklimonda> is there a gnome shell ppa?
<kklimonda> so I don't have to build it by hand?
<tgpraveen12> kklimonda: yes
<penguin42> tgpraveen12: it's just in lucid
<tgpraveen12> ricotz one
<tgpraveen12> dont remember the link though
<om26er> https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/testing
<tgpraveen12> penguin42: that is not as updated as the ppa
<tgpraveen12> the ppa is daily i think
<kklimonda> time to see how it works with nouveau
<penguin42> tgpraveen12: I run with a 3x3 workspace setup (and have done for years), with things like webbrowser typically in bottom right, music bottom, left, mail mid-left, dev stuff anywhee else
<tgpraveen12> kklimonda: it requires composting i think
<tgpraveen12> dont have too high hopes
<kklimonda> tgpraveen12: nouveau have compositing and I'm running both xorg-edgers PPAs so I have 3d support - compiz works
<tgpraveen12> penguin42: separating out dev stuff makes sense but why spearate broswer,musicand mail.
<tgpraveen12> kklimonda: oh cool.
<penguin42> tgpraveen12: Just so I get more screen space - it means I can have full screen browser, the music just keeps playing and most of the time I don't do anything with it
<tgpraveen12> penguin42: i think being a windows user who changed 3-4 years ago only i dont appreciate workspace
<penguin42> tgpraveen12: I don't have it as a hard rule - I'll pop up shells everywhere and anywhere
<tgpraveen12> but then put music in the notification applet mode
<penguin42> yeh I could
<bjsnider> the ppa isn't daily
<kklimonda> I have been using linux for like 10 years and I don't appreciate workspaces ;)
<bjsnider> but it does contain the new mutter release
<tgpraveen12> and as for fullscreen browser it takes one key to come aout and in of fs and one key to switch workspace
<penguin42> tgpraveen12: oh I don't mean fs, I mean just maximised
<tgpraveen12> i just dont see the point for normal users. it makes sense if totally unrelated set of tasks are being done and that too for powerusers but with shell workspace aremuch more prominent then necessary
<penguin42> tgpraveen12: I very rarely get into stacking issues using it like this
<bjsnider> penguin42, you use one workspace with every window maximized?
<penguin42> bjsnider: No, I have 9 workspaces
<kklimonda> bjsnider: I do :)
<bjsnider> oh, mixed you and kk up
<penguin42> bjsnider: I have webbrowser maximised in one, mail (shell) near maximised in another, and then random shells in lots of others
<kklimonda> alt tab is my bff ;)
<bjsnider> kklimonda, there's no wrong way to set up a linux desktop, but you're doing it the wrong way
<kklimonda> :}
<penguin42> kklimonda: Pah you have to look at it when you switch - I use the ctrl-alt-arrow to switch - I get used to thinking the webbrowser is at my right
<bjsnider> i hate maximized windows. there's no point to them except in very specific circumstances
<syn-ack> Multiple desktops suck, thats why man created the ability to use multiple monitors. :D
<penguin42> bjsnider: They're a pain when you have stacked stuff - when there isn't anything else on the workspace they're fine
<penguin42> syn-ack: Yeh well you are all on another monitor :-)
<syn-ack> I'm on something, to that I'd agree. :P
<penguin42> I know all the shortcuts so flipping windows between workspaces is easy as well
 * penguin42 disappears for some food
<diverse_izzue> hi all. is anyone else experiencing very frequent freezes of the entire system in lucid?
<mdlueck> About bug 508632 - Must this wait for Gnome to fix is before Ubuntu can restore functionality?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 508632 in nautilus "Toggle button for Nautilus location field gone" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/508632
<kklimonda> nice, it works
<om26er> diverse_izzue: you might be having high cpu usage
<om26er> diverse_izzue: are you?
<diverse_izzue> om26er, i'm talking about a hard freeze, the system won't accept any input whatsoever
<diverse_izzue> so i can't know about cpu usage
<tgpraveen12> diverse_izzue: after some time of waiting does sys return to nromal
<tgpraveen12> man this cpu usage bug is really annoying
<diverse_izzue> tgpraveen12, i never waited more than half a minute or so, then hard-rebooted
<tgpraveen12> hmm and what is urt processor specs?
<diverse_izzue> tgpraveen12, can you give me a bug #?
<tgpraveen12> *your
<diverse_izzue> it's a core duo, 2x 2ghz
<om26er> what is client side window decoration?
<tgpraveen12> om26er: good question
<om26er> and the anwer is.....
<Drakeson> could you please help me debug the init.d processes? some init files (in /etc/init.d) are apparently not run, for instance: dictd, screen-cleanup, cups.  These are not symlinked to /lib/init/upstart-job.
<crimsun> Drakeson: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 24 2009-07-11 23:27 /etc/rcS.d/S70screen-cleanup -> ../init.d/screen-cleanup
<crimsun> Drakeson: I presume you realize that we still honour sysv scripts, so they're still being run.
<Drakeson> crimsun: I have that exact symlink
<crimsun> Drakeson: and well you should. screen doesn't ship an upstart job.
<crimsun> Drakeson: same for dictd and cups.
<Drakeson> I know, but I am wondering why it is not being executed.
<crimsun> hmm? It surely is on my machine, at least.
<Drakeson> (for cups, dictd, etc, they are in rc5.d, not rcS)
<crimsun> eh? No, not just.
<Drakeson> I am looking for a way to debug what is happening
<crimsun> ls -l /etc/rc*/*cups
<crimsun> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 14 2009-03-23 18:37 /etc/rc1.d/K80cups -> ../init.d/cups
<crimsun> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 14 2009-03-23 18:37 /etc/rc2.d/S50cups -> ../init.d/cups
<crimsun> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 14 2009-03-23 18:37 /etc/rc3.d/S50cups -> ../init.d/cups
<crimsun> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 14 2009-03-23 18:37 /etc/rc4.d/S50cups -> ../init.d/cups
<crimsun> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 14 2009-03-23 18:37 /etc/rc5.d/S50cups -> ../init.d/cups
<Drakeson> crimsun: it is as you say. They are just not being executed.
<Drakeson> I am wondering if there is a misconfigured package (I switched to lucid a few weeks after the release of 9.10, so things might have been experimental at that time)
<crimsun> do you have an /etc/inittab or something?
<Drakeson> no
<crimsun> i.e., start stepping through /etc/init/rc-sysinit.conf
<Drakeson> hmmmm
<Drakeson> thanks
<Drakeson> do you have the /etc/inittab file?
<crimsun> no.
<penguin42> cups does seem to be running for me, I did go through a period where it was a bit touchy
<Drakeson> btw, ssh (openssh-server) seems to have both an upstart job and a sysv one.
<crimsun> that's usually just fine
<crimsun> it's only a problem if the sysv one is actually linked via update-rc.d
<Drakeson> are the sysv init scripts supposed to be ported to upstart ones eventually?
<crimsun> maybe
 * penguin42 really doesn't understand the interaction between upstart and sysv scripts
<crimsun> penguin42: in what sense?
 * Drakeson too :p
<penguin42> crimsun: How do the old sysv scritps get run - does upstart run a script that runs the sysv ones ? What happens when they both have the same thing?
<crimsun> penguin42: I posted the precise file above; please read it.
<penguin42> ok
<Drakeson> crimsun: problem is that I am not familiar with the format of upstart tasks.
<Drakeson> so it is essentially my problem
<crimsun> Drakeson: it's essentially self-documenting
<penguin42> crimsun: how do the 'start on....' and 'stop on' work?
<crimsun> penguin42: explained at http://upstart.ubuntu.com/getting-started.html
<Drakeson> btw, runlevel (8) gives me unknown. what is the upstart equivalent for runlevel?
<crimsun> Drakeson: runlevel.
<crimsun> e.g.,
<crimsun> $ runlevel
<crimsun> N 2
<Drakeson> here, runlevel -> "unknown"
<Drakeson> maybe that's why they are not run
<crimsun> "If no runlevel record can be found, runlevel outputs the word unknown and exits with an error."
<crimsun> so, look at /var/run/utmp
<penguin42> crimsun: OK, on that rc-sysinit why is it start on filesystem (and net...) - and why stop on runlevel?
<penguin42> crimsun: I can see I'd want that script to get run on every runlevel change?
<penguin42> ah no, it's only startup - so why stop on runlevel?
<Drakeson> penguin42: it is run after filesystem is ready
 * rr72 waves to crimsun !!
<nizuri> i tried to install lucid-server-ppc on my powebook g4 but the installer tells me "No common CD-ROM drive was detected". the old fix was to use "modprobe ide-scsi" but that module does no longer exist. does anyone have an idea, what else i could try? installing the karmic-ppc worked just fine, are there drivers missing in lucid?
<penguin42> Drakeson: Ah OK, and no other real interaction with other bits of upstart?
<Drakeson> I am new to upstart. I just got that bit.
<penguin42> ok
<nizuri> or are there less drivers in the server-version of ubuntu?
<syn-ack> technically... yes
<syn-ack> nizuri: Since X doesnt get installed by default and such...
<nizuri> yeah, i mean cd-rom drivers ^^
<syn-ack> Should be the same since they both use the same kernel, but I could be mistaken
<syn-ack> afaik, the kernel drivers are the same on both platforms
<jastor> is there a way to get sudo from STOP giving ownership of files in your normal user home directory to root all the time? so you dont need to do chown -R username:username /home/username/ all the time to get rid of error messages like "error reading .nano_history: permission denied"
<penguin42> jastor: Well the whole point of sudo is to run things as root (or some other user)
<jastor> penguin42: yes .. but i dont see the point in it taking ownership of normal user files :P
<guntbert> jastor: don't use sudo for everyday tasks
<jastor> guntbert: and you seriously think i do? :)
<penguin42> jastor: There is no such thing as a normal user file - if you're running as root it will create normal files as root whereever they are, in the same way as if you write a file somewhere else
<penguin42> jastor: you could make your home directory and subdirectories setgid to you, but that's probably not a good idea
<guntbert> jastor: I don't assume anything, but there is no need to use sudo when working with files in your homedir - so how could the ownership get shifted?
<penguin42> guntbert: It's pretty easily to accidentally leave a file around as root though if you sudo
<jastor> guntbert: its not when working in my home dir ... i could be editing files in /etc/ and still /home/username/.nano_history goes to root :P
<guntbert> penguin42: please read the question ^^^^
<jastor> seriously, if anything it should create /root/.nano_history :P
<penguin42> guntbert: I did, please read the question again
<guntbert> jastor: thats what it does usually, yes - I'm going to check though
<jastor> but its not just .nano_history .. .xsession_errors, your ordinary users folders in /tmp/ and /var/tmp is given to root instead .. yea mighty fun that is :P
<jastor> root has its own folders in /tmp and /var/tmp :) but seems to be a greedy bastard ;)
<guntbert> jastor: you should start graphical apps always with gksudo and not with sudo - how do you get nano to write a .nano_history ? I tried as user and it didn't
<jastor> guntbert: might be a kde thing .. no idea
<jastor> -rw-------  1 root   root       52 Feb 20 20:58 .nano_history <-- in my home dir
<jastor> and if i try to start nano as an ordinary users ;) i get taht "permission denied" error
<jastor> user*
<alkisg> How can I disable suspension and hibernation in a Lucid system? "can_suspend" and "can_hibernate" gconf keys are no longer there...
<guntbert> jastor: I do believe you but as I said I couldn't reproduce that here as nano won't write a history file on my systems
<jastor> guntbert: anyway its a standard nano config, havent changed anything yet
<nacho_> are you already in feature freeze?
<jastor> guntbert: is .bash_logout executed when you exit sudo? i could juryrig it with a bashscript that just chown -R jastor:jastor and thoose files/directories
<jastor> no i havent had the time to test it since i just got the idea
<crimsun> nacho_: yes
<guntbert> jastor: what do you mean with "exit sudo" - did you call sudo su?
<nacho_> crimsun, so if we release a new version of gitg it won't be added right?
<SwedeMike> is it useful to report hw related problems at this time? H57 motherboard + i5-661 in amd64 mode seems to work so-so, i386 seems to work much better
<jastor> guntbert: i mean .. start a terminal .. do whatever ... sudo -s   ... random stuff. .. ctrl+d back to normal user
<tgpraveen12> nacho_: it will if it is of same release series like
<crimsun> nacho_: incorrect. There's the FeatureFreezeException (FFe) process.
<tgpraveen12> gnome 2.29 is the series and all releases of that series are added
<nacho_> well it would be from 0.0.5 to 0.0.6
<jastor> guntbert: with "exit sudo" i mean the ctrl+d part
<tgpraveen12> nacho_: best to ask on ubuntu-motu
<nacho_> ok
<crimsun> nacho_: no need to ask, I just answered
<guntbert> jastor: aahhh - now you talk - please use sudo -i instead of sudo -s (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo#Special%20notes%20on%20sudo%20and%20shells)
<Takyoji> For some reason Apache in Lucid serves PHP files as just ordinary files rather than handing it off to the PHP interpreter first. Even though the PHP Apache module is installed and enabled.
<Takyoji> Can't find any errors messages in the logs
<jastor> guntbert: ah right :)
<guntbert> jastor: I didn't get that because I almost never use sudo -i (or -s)
<jastor> guntbert: well then .. another job well done :)
<guntbert> jastor: :)
<jastor> im sure queen alexandrina victoria will commend us watson
<jastor> but ... to be honest ... ubiquity needs to be beefed up :P ... ok that its dumbed down for "others" .. but i really want more options ;)
<crimsun> jastor: branch the source and have at it.
<jastor> crimsun: its python isnt it? never liked python much :P
<crimsun> jastor: that's hardly an excuse
<jastor> crimsun: i know ;)
<jastor> shouldnt be too hard to recode it
<jastor> had to use ubiquity :P because the text/console based installer stopped all the time on 21% or so when it was trying to create users :)
<jastor> but it might have had something to do with lvm
<robin0800> any idea why linux can't resolve a nas name today worked fine yesterday ip of nas drive still works?
<alkisg> Ah, got it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upower/+bug/432598
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 432598 in indicator-session "Do not show suspend/hiberate related UI if suspend is disabled in polkit" [Low,In progress]
<zeelot3k> hey, I think I saw 10.04 still having php 5.2.x, is there a reason the next release wouldn't have 5.3.x?
<melodie_> hi
<melodie_> hi again I want to try booting Lucid in Virtualbox, and it seems not to be able to boot
<Ubuntunewb> uh oh, whats it saying?
<Ubuntunewb> do you have physical CD or an .iso file for install?
<Drakeson> is it possible to test upstart in a chroot ? does it require some wizardery (i.e., other than mounting /proc and /sys)
<duffydack> zeelot3k, its still alpha... nothing has been frozen yet
<guntbert> melodie_: you downloaded the iso? did you run an md5sum check on it?
<zeelot3k> duffydack: so it might use 5.3?
<duffydack> melodie_, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/testdrive-test-drive-an-ubuntu-iso-in-a-virtual-machine.html  not a bad little tool.. I know its only using qemu etc but still,.
<duffydack> zeelot3k, it might be a newer version once feature freeze has been implemented.
<melodie_> hi
<zeelot3k> alright
<zeelot3k> so I just have to hope
<melodie_> duffydack, I think it has started at last, I just heard the music ^^
<ZykoticK9> melodie_, you might need to use acpi=off to get it to boot -- pressing F6 in Ubuntu bootloader
<duffydack> melodie_, I prefer to use a usb stick and try it out properly..
<Crashbit> One question ... gallium3d is supported by libgl1-mesa-dri ?
<melodie_> ZykoticK9, I pressed for acpi=off and noapic an nolapic too :D
<melodie_> duffydack, I'm in Archlinux and tried to use usb-creator-gtk but it didn't work out
<melodie_> I'm not sure why
<duffydack> melodie_,  if you have a large usb stick, like me, then you might like http://psychoticspoon.blogspot.com/2009/01/booting-multiple-livecds-from-single.html
<melodie_> I'll look
<melodie_> thanks duffydack
<melodie_> is it normal that the live cd sees it'self as a package volume that can  be used to install packages ?
<melodie_> (me wonder)
<melodie_> hi milos_
<duffydack> melodie_, installing the initial bootloader is the most work, after that its just a case of cat file.iso > /dev/sdx for each iso
<duffydack> melodie_, yes.
<syn-ack> duffydack: I like that link. I've been kinda wondering about that myself. I've been wanting to get both of the Ubuntu desktops, the server and both the xubuntus on Drive/
<melodie_> I'm condemned to low graphics mode in Virtualbox :/
<duffydack> guest additions
<syn-ack> yep
<Ubuntunewb> did you enable 3d support in settings?
<Ubuntunewb> oh yeah, guest additions too
<melodie_> I mean as long as it's the live iso
<duffydack> altho, last time I tried... mouse auto-capture didnt work..
<Ubuntunewb> oh
<syn-ack> I generally don't VM myself on my dev machine since I don't have VT flags on the CPU
<melodie_> I won't install all that additions stuff in the live
<melodie_> duffydack, : just "cat file.iso" ? that incredible ! does that work ???
<syn-ack> yes
<syn-ack> cat is a wonderful tool
<syn-ack> you need to redirect it like duffy said though
<melodie_> syn-ack, you use it too ? my pendrive is 4 go (seen as 3.7 Go)
<melodie_> syn-ack, sure ! >
<duffydack> yes..  writes it all to the device, as an isofs
<duffydack> bit like you get on some usb sticks with software on already.
<syn-ack> I've used it yes, but not with multiple iso's like shown. I've been wanting to do something like that but have been both very lazy and busy and havent had the time to do it myself
<syn-ack> duffydack: In your opinion on merely performance. what do you like better, vbox/vmware or qemu?
<syn-ack> And why?
 * penguin42 likes kvm on lucid - but it's a bit touchy
<melodie_> I must really try this soon ! that looks just great ! \o/ !
<duffydack> its a nice handy tool..  I now have clonezilla, ubuntu 32bit/64, lucid alpha32 and 64, fedora and dsl. with room to spare.
<syn-ack> duffydack: I love Clonezilla
<duffydack> There isnt much in it really.. tho I think vbox is very quick and not very resource hungry.
<syn-ack> which would handle the lack of VT flags better, in your opinion?
<duffydack> and the last time I used vmware, the "guest additions" never supported newer linux kernels properly so you had to "hack" em... vbox is a lot more "on the ball" in that way
<duffydack> syn-ack, vbox.. I used it for a while on my old p4.. I have an i7 now
<syn-ack> I have an Intel T3200 in this system... I love everything but the lack of VT
<duffydack> syn-ack, I prefer vbox, the non-free version.. it does all I need..  seamless mode, fullscreen, shared folders
<syn-ack> yeah, thats what I usually run as well
<syn-ack> well on my old system, that is
<duffydack> syn-ack, I dont notice much of a difference, you`ll only really notice when you do like compiling or some cpu hungry stuff.
<syn-ack> THough I thought the virtual networking in VMware was better than virtualbox
<duffydack> how so
<syn-ack> It just didnt seem so... convoluted to me.
<syn-ack> and you didnt need to do as much at the commandline for it
<melodie_> figure out, I found this tool a little earlier : xorg-options-editor-gtk
<syn-ack> haha, yeah ubuntu is introducing so much of the "Good" from Red Hat. kinda nice, really
<melodie_> I tried it, then I thought I would want to have a xorg.conf file to edit
<melodie_> syn-ack, that's a tool from redhat ?
<syn-ack> yeah
<duffydack> syn-ack, I dont use vbox on cli, so I dont know.
<syn-ack> there its known as sysconfig-display or something.,,,
<melodie_> syn-ack, well, once we will have docs about how to use it it will be perfect. for now I succeeded in making the xorg.conf right in a xubuntu install in vbox
<duffydack> syn-ack, isnt there an ncurses like gui for it too?
<syn-ack> duffydack: I thought so
<melodie_> syn-ack, do you use redhat as well ?
<syn-ack> melodie_: I havent used red hat since version 7.3
<syn-ack> after that I defected
<melodie_> how long ago so ?
<syn-ack> 8 years or so now?
<syn-ack> something like that
<duffydack> 7 yrs ago I used the hat.. then suse, then ubuntu and aint looked back.
<melodie_> oh that's a long time
<syn-ack> melodie_: Well, I started out on Red Hat 5.2 back in '98 so yeah...
<duffydack> Ive used fedora since, but I MUCH prefer the apt way.
<melodie_> ok
<syn-ack> yum is evil. I couldnt believe they brought something over from that crap known as Yellow Dawg Leenooks
<melodie_> I mostly use Archlinux and sometimes PCLinuxOS, but for now I want to get the feeling with Ubuntu again because I must choose a distro for a friend of mine who is an end user
<guntbert> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<syn-ack> erg, yeah sorry. forgot the channel I was in for a second there.
<syn-ack> melodie_: join me in #ubuntu-offtopic
<melodie_> syn-ack, ok
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/d2d2f25fe
<DanaG> weird
<DanaG> firefox is crashing every time it tries to bring up the download promlt.
<DanaG> prompt.
<DanaG> argh, that firefox migration script is dangerous.
<DanaG> I accidentally started firefox-3.6 instead of firefox... and it said I'd never used 3.6 before.
<DanaG> Then, I started normal firefox, and it asked me if I wanted to keep my 3.6 profile.  I said "yes"... and it started with a default profile!
<nizuri> if i do a server install of karmic and then a "do-release-upgrade -h", do i end up with pretty much the same system, as if i would install a fresh lucid? anything to look out for?
<Takyoji> apparently gnome-screensaver-dialog stalls at "Checking..." when a password is entered now..
<rr72> F@H does not work, it errors out when trying to manually run it with: fah6: relocation error: /lib/libnss_files.so.2: symbol __rawmemchr, version GLIBC_2.2.5 not defined in file libc.so.6 with link time reference
<funkyHat> Clicking on the "Ubuntu one..." menu entry in the session indicator appears to do nothing at all...
<Takyoji> Same case for me; may just be a temporary issue
<melodie_> who can tell me what version Lucid of today is ? alpha1 or alpha 2 or more ?
<simba_> any way to have a program like etherape (draw's interrestin art in a window) to be the desktop background?
<simba_> melodie_: alpha2 for one more week
<melodie_> simba_, thank you
<histo> melodie_: alpha2
<melodie_> ok thanks
<melodie_> end of the story, Lucid doesn't install in Virtualbox
<melodie_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/525081
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 525081 in ubiquity "ubi-partman failed with exit code 141" [Undecided,New]
<ZykoticK9> melodie_, are you using VBOX-OSE?
<melodie_> no
<ZykoticK9> melodie_, really?  as i have had zero issues creating Lucid VMs with Vbox???
<melodie_> what vbox version ?
<ZykoticK9> 3.1.4 (just updated today, 3.1.2 was working fine as well)
<melodie_> I had zero issues installing many pclos versions in virtualbox, and even Xubuntu
<melodie_> did you see the link I just gave ?
<ZykoticK9> ya but it doesn't mean anything to me i'm affraid...
<melodie_> I filled one bug report from within the host and one from within the virtual machine while trying to install
<ZykoticK9> melodie_, are you trying to use the partitioner in the install?
<jemark> new kernel update again
<melodie_> I had to boot with special options to begin with, or it would not boot then I coulndn't get more than 800x600 even by creating a new xorg.conf file
<jemark> i'm updating again
<melodie_> ZykoticK9, it's all written in the link I just gave, and there are 2 shots as well (as links) have a look instead of asking me to repeat what I allready wrote !
<melodie_> :[
<ZykoticK9> melodie_, that's why i ask -- looks like your partitioning with the GUI installer which is not working according to http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/alpha2
<melodie_> ZykoticK9, what do you partition with ?
<ZykoticK9> melodie_, why are you partitioning a VM?
<penguin42> ZykoticK9: Why not?
<ZykoticK9> penguin42, why not just install to a new VM?
<melodie_> penguin42, because ubiquity has a bug
<melodie_> ZykoticK9, so where are the alternate images ?
<penguin42> ZykoticK9: But your VM might have separate partitions for data/home/etc
<melodie_> penguin42, depends what you want to do with your vm
<penguin42> melodie_: Yes, I'm agreeing with you that it's perfectly reasonable thing to do
<melodie_> <ZykoticK9> melodie_, why are you partitioning a VM?
<melodie_> how do you install if you do not partition ?
<penguin42> melodie_: Can you put English translations of those errors into your bug report?
<melodie_> ZykoticK9, that page you just linked to says also "you can select existing partitions to use as targets for installation"
<melodie_> but as you can see from one of the screenshots I didn't even have the opportunity to do so after partitioning in console
<penguin42> (I find it interesting that some things on those screenshots are not translated - that feels like a bug)
<melodie_> not translated ?
<penguin42> melodie_: THe Applications/Places/System along the panel and the "Installation (as superuser)"
<melodie_> penguin42, only on the window bar "as superuser" is not translated. that's most common finding one word here or there not translated
<melodie_> penguin42, that's the live iso so the menus aren't yet translated
<penguin42> melodie_: Ah OK
<melodie_> I'm leaving now
<melodie_> ++
<penguin42> hmm, actually, the date in the clock in the panel is in French so I don't see why the menus aren't
<maxb> A recent change to the metacity package has hijacked Alt+T for its own purposes. Where's an appropriate place to complain?
<penguin42> maxb: What does it do?
<penguin42> I can see a changelog comment about ctrl-alt-t to launch a terminal
#ubuntu+1 2010-02-21
<DanaG> argh, stupid icedtea plugin keeps segfaulting firefox.
<penguin42> DanaG: Always been hopelessly flaky
<DanaG> like, go here: http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/6ke686zh%28VS.80%29.aspx
<DanaG> yes, it is msdn... but it happens plenty of other places.
<penguin42> DanaG: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openjdk-6/+bug/344705
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 344705 in openjdk-6 "IcedTea Plugin Doesnt Work" [High,Confirmed]
<DanaG> I was even getting a crash upon trying to download anything.
<DanaG> That is, even before it showed the "do you want to save, or open?" dialog!
<ZykoticK9> DanaG, perhaps I'm missing something but that page seems to display/work ok in Chromium (which has no java at all) - was working in my FF as well (as I didn't have icedtea install, it's installing now)
<DanaG> The problem for me was that with icedtea installed... it segfaulted.
<DanaG> Displays fine without the plugin.
<maxb> Ahh.... right, metacity meant to claim Ctrl+Alt+T, but owing to a spelling mistake in the gconf file ended up claiming Alt+T instead (bug 524884)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 524884 in metacity "metacity claims Alt+T for open terminal, due to spelling mistake in gconf defaults file" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/524884
<penguin42> maxb: Oops
<ZykoticK9> Other then installing icedtea6-plugin - how do I enable it for FF?
<DanaG> weird... somehow I have a huge, empty space in my notification area.
<ZykoticK9> According to bug 496097 icedtea6-plugin won't work in Firefox 3.6 - without xulrunner-1.9.2, i currently have xulrunner-1.8.1.16 -- are people using a PPA or manually installing the updated xulrunner to get icedtea and FF working?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 496097 in openjdk-6 "icedtea6-plugin not compatible with Firefox 3.6+" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/496097
<syn-ack> hrm, correct me if I'm wrong but doesn't XFCE rely on gstreamer
<crimsun> Xfce uses GSt where appropriate.
<syn-ack> hrm
<syn-ack> odd
<syn-ack> lemme see if I can find a fix before reporting the bug then
<syn-ack> crimsun: I'm using Rhythmbox in Xubuntu and I'm having some issues retagging files from within it. The error it's throwing to me is merely "internal gstreamer error. Please File Bug
<crimsun> sorry, I don't use Rhythmbox
<crimsun> however, I use Banshee (from master HEAD), and it seems to work fine
<syn-ack> Normally I don't either but I installed it to see if the issue I was having in Exaile was local to the application or system wide
<syn-ack> Starting to appear to be system wide
<histo> doubt that many people will be using xfce with lucid though. System is so fast right now with just gnome.
<penguin42> still does it for smaller machines and also some people just prefer it
<histo> Is debian using plymouth and grub2 at all in one of there releases? or is that just a ubuntu thing?
<DanaG> argh, as uptime grows, I seem to gradually get more and more keyboard lag.
<Zer> Howdy. It seems that the recent MonoDevelop upgrade broke all of its plugins as far as the repository is concerned, seeing as they require <2.2, and it's 2.2.1
<Zer> Is there any way to force the plugins to install, or should I just build it from source and ditch the repository?
<leftyfb> please tell me the preference to "show icons in menu's" isn't being removed completely
<rww> leftyfb: It's no longer exposed through the UI. I believe it's still in gconf-editor, though i haven't checked. The GNOME people did this deliberately.
<IngForigua> hi someone is testing nouveau for nvidia cards ?
<leftyfb> rww: what's with the current trend of removing polish?
<rww> leftyfb: I don't know; the decision doesn't make much sense to me either.
<arand> leftyfb rww: It's just that the gnomes really thinks no-icons is the way forward, and also that the associated settings tab was ugly and stupid... kind-of: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=592756
<ubottu> Gnome bug 592756 in Appearance "remove interface tab" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<robin0800> arand: whats worse now is that there is no menu entry to put the icons back if you want to
<arand> robin0800: just what change they did in report I linked. It's horrible, surely, but then again, gnome is gnome, and if you don't like it.. don't use it. But yea, I'm still might peeved about it, grrr
<robin0800> arand: and another thing what is a new user to think there are some icons in the default this should be all icons or no icons IMHO it just looks unfinished
<DanaG> hmm, do they at least still have the gconf key?
<robin0800> arand: its easy to change gconfig2 is installed use gconfig-edit
<robin0800> arand: its easy to change gconfig2 is installed use gconfig-edititor
<DanaG> gconf-editor
<robin0800> DanaG: yes
<arand> I do know.
<robin0800> DanaG: even gconf-editor is not easy to add to the menu now
<DanaG> alt-f2, gconf-editor
<leftyfb> arand: polish and completeness is stupid?
<leftyfb> half the menu's have icons and the other half don't
<leftyfb> it's retarded looking
<robin0800> leftyfb: morronic I think and how is a new user to know that it can be fixed
<arand> Myself I don't have a huge problem with it, I'm always going to have to configure the system to get it the way I want it. But this whole thing about ubuntu to wow the masses... If they keep on making stupid decisions and claim it to be a good design choice, *sigh*, I need to stop caring....
<leftyfb> I hate how devs with no clue about how normal users prefer things get to make the decisions for everyone
<leftyfb> No idea where this new trend of tearing out features till there's nothing left to make things "simplistic" comes from
<robin0800> leftyfb: well as I said earlier all on or all off would be better
<leftyfb> Not all users are are as stupid and simple minded as the devs think they are
<DanaG> Some normal users, and even fellow computer-engineering students, still leave their computers set to "hide extensions" (in win7 or winvista).... I find that default highly stupid.
<arand> But then again, we are all power users, and just to take a classic example, redwrite-facebook, I think even we have a hard time knowing how really inexperienced users use things...
<leftyfb> arand: I am very versed in the average user. I base most of my settings on that of something the average user can accomplish so that I can better support them. I spend a lot of time talking with users of all levels and how they use their computer
<robin0800> DanaG was : hiding extenions is true in XP as well
<leftyfb> Looking at the only 3 menu's on the screen on a fresh install and seeing only half with icons is not something that takes an advanced user to look at and immediately ask "is this OS not finished or something?"
<DanaG> oh yeah, I see people commenting about the clientside decorations... I see no clientside window decorations.
<arand> leftyfb: Yea you probably speak with a better authority on that one.
<leftyfb> Tired of it
<leftyfb> started with pidgin
<DanaG> http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=23705
<leftyfb> bad decisions by devs who think they know best
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 23705 in Server/general "xserver 1.7.0rc0 uses wrong dimensions" [Normal,Reopened]
<robin0800> leftyfb: why no "decent" irc client in default install?
<leftyfb> robin0800: most average users have never heard of IRC
<leftyfb> that's a simple one and not related
<arand> I would claim it started with update manager, but we all have our pet peeves I guess.
<vish> bgo609134
<vish> bgo 609134
<vish> gnome bug 609134
<ubottu> Gnome bug 609134 in nm-applet "should do lazy loading for icons" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=609134
<[Adam|Linux]> MY windows partition no longer boots after I put on Alpha 2, I know most files are there, but How do I get it bootable again
<[Adam|Linux]> Currently I want to bblame grub, but not sure where to start
<robin0800> [Adam|Linux]: try sudo update-grub in a terminal
<[Adam|Linux]> I'll try, but can you at least reassure me I can at least copy the windows files to an external drive and back onto a more stable computer if I need to?
<MJEvans> On my install sometime after break=top the laptop's display goes blank and things freeze; I think it's the vesa console crud or the splash.  How can I force it to stick to simple textmode?
<MJEvans> [Adam|Linux]: If you pop the drive in a windows system OR use a live linux CD of just about any kind you should be able to access your windows partition via ntfs-3g w/o issue
<robin0800> it shouldn't touch any windows files its only a pointer held in the linux partion
<MJEvans> [Adam|Linux]: presuming you didn't select 'use whole disk'
<[Adam|Linux]> I went through the whole disk issue a year ago and learned from that 9_9
<[Adam|Linux]> What's weird is I can begin to start windows fine, loading screen pops up, then it kicks me into disc check just fine, then tries to finish the boot and just dies
<[Adam|Linux]> I am seriously overussing te word "Just" :/
<leftyfb> [Adam|Linux]: then that's not a grub issue
<leftyfb> that's a windows issue
<[Adam|Linux]> But it didn't happen until the ubuntu install :/
<leftyfb> coincidence
<leftyfb> Ubuntu does not touch files on your windows installation
<MJEvans> [Adam|Linux]: it's possible that was a /shrink/ related issue.  System files might have been moved; you may need to run a 'repair' dvd to re-setup the hard-coded file locations in windows.
<DanaG> xp, or winvista/7?
<[Adam|Linux]> It's 7
<leftyfb> If he runs the repair startup from the DVD, then it will blow away grub
<DanaG> not true.
<MJEvans> leftyfb: yeah, but then you just do a grub-install from chroot and it's fine
<[Adam|Linux]> I want to be able to use ubuntu, but not at the cost of some of my windows stuff
<DanaG> As long as the windows boot entry is at least present, the dvd will fix it -- just has to point the BCD info back at the changed-id partition.
<leftyfb> DanaG: it's already past that point. grub is loading windows, windows is booting and running a chdsk, then dies. That means it see's it's partition just fine.
<DanaG> weird.
<[Adam|Linux]> That is why it is so weird :/
<MJEvans> [Adam|Linux]: agreed with DanaG's conclusion though.  You need /windows/ support not linux support.
<[Adam|Linux]> I figured you guys would know though, since you likely get alot of questions like mine
<[Adam|Linux]> thanks for the time though
<leftyfb> What the installation and tutorials don't tell you when installing ubuntu dual boot is, if you're going to resize a windows partition, you should run a chkdsk and defrag on it first.
<[Adam|Linux]> What's funny is #windows will refer me right back to you XD ... so fun being on a fence :|
<leftyfb> don't tell them you have ubuntu installed
<leftyfb> it's not relevant
<leftyfb> if they have you run a startup repair and it blitzes your grub and only boots windows, then come back and we'll help you with fixing grub
<[Adam|Linux]> One last question....is there a way to just forget linux and move windows back to the root?
<leftyfb> that won't fix your issue
<leftyfb> but yes
<arand> leftyfb: Hmm, Re:interface tab comment. Even though it may be justified, agressive/insulting tones are in my experience never a way to get your point ahead. I think an objective comment, implying the stupidity much more subtly, might be more effective ;-)
<leftyfb> arand: trust me, i've tried maybe times before, neither works out anyway. Might as well give them a piece of mind.
<leftyfb> %s/many/maybe
<leftyfb> They think they can just make bad decisions with no repercussions, i'm not holding back
<arand> leftyfb: Maybe, but it seems they bite back..
<leftyfb> They won't listen regardless of how nice, subtle or direct you are
<leftyfb> bite how? By removing user preferences? I don't see that ever happening ;)
<arand> leftyfb: Someone there is waving a CoC at your face.
<leftyfb> Then maybe he'll understand how much his devs are going against the community and upsetting them.
<arand> leftyfb: and they removed your comment it seems :/
<leftyfb> damnit!
<leftyfb> Yeah, that's how you treat user feedback.
<leftyfb> If I wanted this type of treatment, i'd use Windows
<arand> Well the user treatment is hardly better there though..
<leftyfb> Oh look, they disabled my account
<leftyfb> They removed my comment as well as the previous
<arand> That's a bit tough, they do do bite I say.
<virtuald> where do I set the font size for synaptic's and update-manager's terminal?
<arand> virtuald: I reckon that is xterm being used, as to where the settings are, no idea, sorry.
<virtuald> ok maybe it's Xresources then
<robin0800> virtuald: perhaps it picks up the size set in the terminal
<virtuald> it dosen't use the size from the Default profile in gnome-terminal
<robin0800> virtuald: the default profile uses the system fixed width font which is monospace 10
<DanaG> Is it a dpi issue?  http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=23705
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 23705 in Server/general "xserver 1.7.0rc0 uses wrong dimensions" [Normal,Reopened]
<virtuald> danag: most likely i think i've got my dpi set correctly but i'm not sure
<DanaG> Root doesn't take user's preferences.
<virtuald> ah
<DanaG> It takes defaults.... which, thanks to the ***** xorg devs, are now broken.
<virtuald> of course it doesn't
<virtuald> why didn't i think of that
<DanaG> You'll take your 3mm high letters and like them!
<DanaG> =þ
<virtuald> actually they're more like 3cm.. (not really but too big anyway)
<DanaG> In my case, they're tiny.
<DanaG> 1920x1200 at 15.4" = 147DPI.
<DanaG> Xorg says I have this:
<DanaG> 1920x1200 at 20" = 96 DPI.
<DanaG> So an inch... is not an inch.  Good job there.
<robin0800> DanaG: can you not force DPI in Xorg?
<virtuald> as i understand it they always set it to 96 dpi
<DanaG> Well, it ignores the "DPI" option, and ignores my DisplaySize, too.
<DanaG> And then lies about my screen size... on purpose.
<DanaG> Just read the thread.... so I don't go into rant mode. =þ
<virtuald> yeah xrandr reports a much smaller size than what gets logged
<virtuald> so i tried to change that with an xrandr command but it doesn't seem to work
<DanaG> Weird.  What actual screen do you have?
<DanaG> Size and resolution.
<virtuald> (II) intel(0): Setting screen physical size to 270 x 158
<DanaG> http://members.ping.de/~sven/dpi.html
<DanaG> put in real screen size and resolution.
<virtuald> LVDS1 connected 1024x600+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 195mm x 113mm
<virtuald> hmm now i have to go get my yardstick :p
<DanaG> Along with the assuming 96, comes the issue that, given CORRECT dpi, 10 points is HUGE.
<DanaG> So their solution: break the dpi.
<virtuald> yeah
<DanaG> I'm generally pretty easy-going, but when somebody breaks something that previously worked PERFECTLY, for what I see as totally "bollocks" (altered word) reasons.... it makes me really angry.
<coz_> DanaG,  ooo I agree    ....what broke?
<DanaG> Read the bug report link.  =þ
<virtuald> http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=23705
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 23705 in Server/general "xserver 1.7.0rc0 uses wrong dimensions" [Normal,Reopened]
<alex_mayorga> did nouveau broke on  2.6.32-13?
<tgpraveen> what is the most noob friendly /easiest/gui way to share files between two ubuntu computers.
<holstein> ubuntu one
<holstein> dropbox
<holstein> ftp
<holstein> ssh
<holstein> email
<holstein> try ubuntu one
<holstein> how much data tgpraveen?
<DanaG> And what sort of use case?
<holstein> good question
<DanaG> Use case as in: documents you want synced, or music you want to play over the network, or such.
<virtuald> danag: do you have DisplaySize set in xorg.conf?
<DanaG> Yeah.... but it ignores it.
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/d32062041
<DanaG> xorg log.
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/d444cb668
<DanaG> xorg.conf.
<virtuald> ok where do you set it then?
<DanaG> In xorg.conf.
<virtuald> if you set it with xrandr does it work then?
<DanaG> er, if I set xrandr dpi, it works.  not sure about size.
<DanaG> But I shouldn't have to take the display size from xrandr, and feed it BACK to xrandr.  that's just stupid.
<DanaG> =þ
<virtuald> i know it's stupid
<tgpraveen> holstein: DanaG yes I should elaborate both are connected to the same router. ie on same LAN. and I want to share files between them
<tgpraveen> something like how samba is used when widnows comps are involved
<tgpraveen> but so far it seems it is more complex to share between two ubuntu comps then between two windows or one windows and one ubuntu
<DanaG> oh yeah, and is the login window supposed to have a MINIMIZE button?
<tgpraveen> please don't tell me to use ssh/ftp
<DanaG> You can just use samba between two Linux computers.
<tgpraveen> I want a really simple/gui way
<tgpraveen> preferably if it is integrated into nautilus or something would be ideal
<DanaG> samba usershare.... not sure how to do that though.
<virtuald> danag: that page calculated the dpi to 133.35, so i think setting the size gets me a more correct dpi than guessing
<DanaG> What SHOULD happen: edid says size and resolution... Xorg uses that to calculate DPI.
<DanaG> What really happens: edid says size and resolution... Xorg throws that out and calculates a new, bogus size for 96dpi.
<virtuald> why does it do that?
<DanaG> it's a "feature" -- that freedesktop.org bug report.
<virtuald> they don't way why? just that it's how it works on the other os?
<cwillu_at_work> tgpraveen, I'm going to tell you to use sftp in nautilus (which uses ssh), because it's the right answer
<cwillu_at_work> tgpraveen, you can set up samba as well, works just fine, but sftp has the advantage of actually being secure
<cwillu_at_work> tgpraveen, you install openssh-server, and then you can immediately connect to that computer while on the same network in nautilus via sftp://<computername>.local
<virtuald> say*
<cwillu_at_work> you don't even need to use a terminal :p
<cwillu_at_work> note that you'll want to make sure you've got a good password (you can set up ssh keys as the only way of connecting, but that's more complicated)
<tgpraveen> cwillu_at_work: yeah that was the answer I got from the net. but it aint simple enough still as compare d to between two windows or one windows and one ubuntu
<cwillu_at_work> but the same applies to samba, really
<cwillu_at_work> tgpraveen, by the way, have you tried right clicking a folder and clicking "sharing options"?
<cwillu_at_work> i.e., that thing that does exactly what you want, in the way that you asked for it? :p
<virtuald> danag: i also set the dpi in the gnome-appearance-properties to 133, that's always been at 96 by default too
<tgpraveen> cwilluhmm sounds intresting yes if that works then that is what I am looking for
<tgpraveen> cwillu_at_work: so I fi set up the sharing folder then in the other ubuntu comp in network I will see that folder?
<DanaG> virtuald: actually, they're wrong about other-os, too.
<virtuald> oh
<DanaG> win7 uses rounded-down-to-nearest-25% out-of-the-box.
<DanaG> so, 133dpi -> 120 (125%); 147 -> 145 (150%).
<virtuald> why would they do that?
<DanaG> And OS X?  Doesn't do dpi scaling.
<DanaG> rounding down is good for having better icon scaling.
<virtuald> ok
<DanaG> 150% makes it smoother than 153% would.
<virtuald> so if my icons look ugly i should set dpi to 120?
<DanaG> It's worth a try.
<cwillu_at_work> virtuald, most of our icons are scalable rather than bitmaps
<DanaG> yeah, Windows has mostly bitmap icons.
<DanaG> s/yeah//
<cwillu_at_work> so 153% should look just as good as 150%
<virtuald> yeah so i have to find some pixmaps
<DanaG> I have mine set to 147, and have a font size of 8.5.
<RAOF> cwillu_at_work: Modulo the pixel grid, yeah.
<cwillu_at_work> or you could, you know, _not_ try to regress :p
<cwillu_at_work> RAOF, modulo nothing, pixel grid affects sharpness, not smoothness
<cwillu_at_work> blurring is very smooth :)
<virtuald> i didn't know you could have fractional font sizes (is that the right word?)
<cwillu_at_work> yep
<cwillu_at_work> not entirely sure we do much of note with them though
<cwillu_at_work> really I'm just waiting until browsers broadly support sub-pixel positions
<cwillu_at_work> positioning
<cwillu_at_work> sub-pixel in the sense of "fractional pixels", not as in lcd rgb
<DanaG> I wish we had pixel-based scrolling a la os x.
<virtuald> i wish i knew what that meant :p
<DanaG> Instead of scrolling line by line on touchpad... it's pixel by pixel, for each millimeter you move your finger.
<virtuald> ok
<virtuald> yeah now it's like it emulates the arrow keys
<EruditeHermit> hey guys, how has lucid been over the last few weeks
<EruditeHermit> tumultuous changes?
<RAOF> People using the default nvidia drivers have witnessed the nv => nouveau transition?
<tgpraveen> RAOF: accrding to the announcement yes
<DanaG> I ran into abi breakage on xorg-edgers nouveau.
<RAOF> Yes, you would.
<RAOF> DanaG: We'd quite like you to test the stuff in Lucid's repositories, too.  After all, we're not going to LTS xorg-edgers; we *are* going to need to support the nouveau in the main archives ;)
<DanaG> I can do that on Monday.  GeForce 6150 LE.
<DanaG> What it did with Edgers: claimed it succeeded at opening DRM (got "10"), and then immediately aborted, claiming "Failed to open DRM"
<DanaG> No devices found.
<RAOF> I think Sarvatt's fixed that now.  But you're absolutely right; it was a kernel API problem.
<DanaG> that's what somebody (forgot who) told me.
<RAOF> Quite possibly me.
<DanaG> hmm, oh yeah, so if nv17 doesn't do NPOT (non-power-of-two) and thus can't do compiz... how did nvidia binaries do compiz?
<tgpraveen> ok so I connected my windows xp laptop and ubuntu desktop using samba. now ifg I set properties as share this folder for some folder and allo guest access on ubuntu then I can access on xp laptop. but this is not working for my ntfs external hdd attached to my desktop.
<tgpraveen> even if it is set to shared and I see the drive on my laptop as a folder when I try to open it I get access denied and no permisssion s etc.guest permisssions are enabled for it
<tgpraveen> is there anything special for a ntfs drive?
<tgpraveen> cwillu_at_work: ^^
<Damascene> Hello, the sound problem is fixed now with my laptop.
<RAOF> DanaG: By emulating NPOT, I'd guess.  It's obvious how you'd do it.
<MJEvans> So... I finally force Lucid to boot with a custom initrd, and blacklisting every module in any way related to framebuffer or nvidia; and I got a little text on VC1, and a bar on VC7 that started out small and in three sections, and has now grown to a single white section across the bottom of that screen... and it's sitting there.
<Amaranth> DanaG: I imagine by wasting memory emulating npot
<MJEvans> Is there something I'm supposed to wait for... or is this 'the end' and time to reboot, chroot, and look at /var/log ?
<Amaranth> oh hey, I used to have one of those worthless GeForce 4 MX cards, that's when I started hating nvidia
<DanaG> yeah. One plus one equals 4!
<DanaG> In (base) MX, I'M FINE!
<Damascene> Intel is just fine :)
<DanaG> Two plus two is f-f-f-f... ten. [distorted sounds] ...in base four; I'm fine!
<DanaG> the only gf4mx card we have around is in an old "toshitba" laptop.
<DanaG> Also has broken EDID, that confused both windows and linux-binary drivers.'
<DanaG> LCD claims to be 969x768.
<MJEvans> wow.... 1024x768 hardcode time
<DanaG> nv and nouveau somehow get it right, though.
<DanaG> That was Toshiba fail.
<DanaG> And a P4-Celeron... in a laptop?
<DanaG> BWAHAHAHA
<MJEvans> Anyway, DanaG did you get Lucid to boot yet?  What's this white bar that previously had darker and lighter blue sections?
<MJEvans> I think I'm reading it right, but it's been such a long 36 hours fighting it that I'm loath to reboot it again when I'm probably just before X or console...
<Amaranth> DanaG: Perhaps there is a bug in the laptop panel's EDID that linux manages to work around
<DanaG> hmm, that'd be Plymouth.
<DanaG> try taking out "quiet splash"
<DanaG> anyway, bedtime.
<MJEvans> plymouth... it dies now
<Damascene> hello, I've problem with the session lock
<Damascene> hello, when the system lock I can't unlock it
<Damascene> I need to switch to command line and restart
<om26er> Damascene, yes its a known bug
<Damascene> should I update?
<Damascene> how to stop it at least
<om26er> Damascene, you can disable auto lock for now
<Damascene> how?
<om26er> Damascene, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-keyring/+bug/524860
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 524860 in gnome-keyring "Locked out at lockscreen" [Medium,Confirmed]
<om26er> Damascene, System>preferences>screen saver
<om26er> untick 'lock screen when system is idle'
<Damascene> ok thanks
<zniavre> wow my lucid seems etty broken at this moment
<zniavre> xorg eating all the time 70% , load average is stuck a 2.50 all the time even without compiz on
<zniavre> at*
<zniavre> 3 days ago it was a fantastic ...
<vish> zniavre: using xchat?
<zniavre> yes
<vish> zniavre: does minimizing the window cut down the cpu usage?
<vish> zniavre: minimizing to tray *
<zniavre> not really  xorg from 80 to 50%
<zniavre> load average still too high i think
<vish> zniavre: are you viewing something in twf?
<zniavre> no
<vish> zniavre: hmm.. well the xchat is Bug #524304
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 524304 in gtk+2.0 "High CPU usage with murrine progressbars" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/524304
<zniavre> ho ?!!!
<zniavre> switching theme  is enough to leaves cpu usage
<vish> zniavre: check if any other progressbars are being used... somewhere..  nicotine ..
<zniavre> xorg > 2%
<vish> ha.. murrine !!
<zniavre> damned
<zniavre> load average from 2.61 is now at 0.61
<vish> zniavre: well not murrine actually , but rather the new gtk-csd is causing all this..
<zniavre> im using raleigh theme right now
<zniavre> murrine must a part of this bug no?
<zniavre> must be*
<vish> zniavre: not sure.. it is being caused by the gtk-csd for which Cody does seem to have a fix
<zniavre> #523949
<zniavre> bug #523949
<vish> bug #523949
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 523949 in gtk+2.0 "the csd changes make some desktop applications hog the cpu" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/523949
<zniavre> vish thank you
<vish> np..
<zniavre> why it does not happen with raleigh theme?
<vish> zniavre: any other theme other than murrine should work..  but i think when Cody was testing the csd he tested it with raleigh.. [well , thats what i recall from his old screenshots]
<zniavre> a ok
<zniavre> why ppl want their distro looks like win95 ?   ^^
<stdisease> zniavre, nostalgics maybe, idk
<stdisease> and win95 theme isn't that horrible compared to some themes out there...
<ectropy> I'm trying to extract a .lzm using squashfs-tools, and am getting "can't find a SQUASHFS superblock"
<zniavre> stdisease,  (i was joking of course) anyway it's cool my cpu is ok now
<ectropy> hey guys
<ectropy> so me a big favor
<ectropy> is anyone there?
<stdisease> 209 and counting
<stdisease> what's up
<ectropy> I need help installing a driver for my external wifi card
<stdisease> all right what problems have you encountered  so far?
<ectropy> I entered the dir, maked and maked installed just fine. But now when I modprobe, it says module not found
<stdisease> ectropy, you need to install it to a directory where the kernel can find
<ectropy> rt73 does not exist in /etc/modprobe.d
<stdisease> ectropy, try 'make install'
<ectropy> I did
<stdisease> hmm
<stdisease> run depmod -a
<ectropy> I did
<stdisease> Ok - try manually 'insmod <driver>,ko'
<stdisease> .ko
<ectropy> I did
<ectropy> but that threw an error
<stdisease> Did it work? does it show up on lsmod?
<stdisease> Aah ok what's the error, pastebin
<ectropy> Invalid module format
<ectropy> that's all it says
<stdisease> ectropy, what's the output of 'dmesg | tail' ?
<stdisease> does it mention any missing symbols loading that module?
<ectropy> No. It's just telling me my other wifi card is working just fine
<stdisease> Hum, dmesg is usually more verbose than that when modules fail to load
<stdisease> ectropy, where did you download the driver source? perhaps I could try it ssee if I get invalid format as well
<ectropy> one moment
<skydrome> NGEN
<ectropy> http://homepages.tu-darmstadt.de/~p_larbig/wlan/rt73-k2wrlz-3.0.3.tar.bz2
<skydrome> NGEN
<stdisease> ectropy, I'm away from my ubuntu system ATM but on debian there's a package 'firmware-ralink' that shows when searching for 'rt73', do you have that installed, maybe that's all is needed
<ectropy> stdisease, thanks for the tip
<Damascene> is skype working on Lucid?
<RAOF> Seems to be for me.
<Damascene> I'll try again so
<Damascene> you got it form the official site, right?
<Damascene> http://paste.ubuntu.com/380888/
<Damascene> I've these problems
<stdisease> huh, could be a corrupted .deb you downloaded or an old version of dpkg, that's what I can figure from 'short read in buffer_copy'
<Damascene> I'll redownload
<Damascene> I think you where right the package is corrupted and skype is working
<Damascene> *were
<stdisease> Damascene, glad it worked
<Machtin> any known issues that explain why trying to boot results in nothing but the monitor turning off?
<stdisease> Machtin, could be a buggy Xorg display driver
<stdisease> what stage of boot does the monitor turn off, do you see the ubuntu logo
<stdisease> Tried booting in recovery mode?
<Machtin> yes, i tried - same in recovery mode
<stdisease> Any known issues are listed here, http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/alpha2#Known%20issues
<Machtin> and stage: i can't even enter my password
<Machtin> i mean.. luks password.
<tgpraveen1> so guys what's the fix for empathy accounts being delted with the update?
<melodie_> hello !
<melodie_> I'm starting to install Lucid alpha2 version of feb 14th and downloading the one of today : do someone know if there is much change in between ?
<melodie_> I got the alternates
<tgpraveen1> melodie_: alpha 3 comes out feb 25 and wait for that if you are not too adventerous
<melodie_> adventurous I am : I do it all on a virtual machine in Virtualbox ;-)
<melodie_> I've got a dozen machines in there. :D
<melodie_> well if I download a new version every 4 days my boyfriend is going to use QOS against me. :roll:
<melodie_> XD
<melodie_> (we have a 1Mo adsl with only 125ko/s dl as an average, so I put a limit to wget... so that we can surf on the web)
<Damascene> I see strange screen in empathy and the account seem to be deleted
<melodie_> tgpraveen1, you haven't met with differences do you ?
<melodie_> Damascene, what is empathy ?
<Damascene> melodie_,  chat program
<melodie_> Damascene, I use mostly xchat, but I'm curious and will look on the web
<melodie_> "Empathy is a messaging program which supports text, voice, and video chat "
<melodie_> that looks interesting
<zniavre_> Bug #523108
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 523108 in nvidia-settings "nvidia x server settings on ubuntu 10.4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/523108
<melodie_> hi zniavre_
<melodie_> Damascene, is empathy installed by default in Lucid ?
<Damascene> melodie_, yes
<melodie_> ok
<Damascene> tgpraveen1, you still have the accounts problem?
<melodie_> usually it's possible to migrate from one version to next without reinstalling ?
<melodie_> if the preceeding version is fully up to date and you start with just the main components, for example ?
<melodie_> or does it often break the install ?
<Damascene> version of what?
<melodie_> ie: from 9.10 to 10.04 ?
<melodie_> from one version of Ubuntu to next
<Damascene> I did it once didn't break any think but some people say it does so do backup
<melodie_> was it cool to migrate from Jaunty to Karmic ?
<Damascene> I wasn't a migrant that time
<melodie_> backups are not the problem, that's the basics of the use of a computer, and needs to be done before each new big change on hard drives
<melodie_> Damascene, you didn't use Karmic then ?
<Damascene> some think like that
<melodie_> I was just wondering if last migrations went smooth or were brutally breaking systems as it did before on many installs
<Damascene> no idea, sorry
<melodie_> are there many people testing ubuntu develpment versions ?
<melodie_> development*
<melodie_> does a classic karmic version work smooth on a machine with 512 mo ram ? the proc is a amd athlon 3700+ (2.4 Ghz)
<melodie_> 64bits
<melodie_> maybe I should ask at #ubuntu rather ?
<Damascene> melodie_, that would be a good idea
<melodie_> ok done ! ^^
<melodie_> I'm not used to such specialised chans
<penguin42> hmm I seem to be having some filesystem/device detection problems today
<Damascene> "the following package have been kept back" what does this mean?
<kklimonda> that you have to install or remove some other package to make this one upgrade
<penguin42> so my crypted lvm partition didn't show up on the disk mounter panel app today - it mounts by hand though; other than yesterdays updates the only thing I did different today was boot into the real lucid kernel rather than a daily - but I can't quite see how that would effect it given that it mounts by hand
<mauri> using kdesu dolphin i have the folowing problem: The procces is died inaspetately
<tgpraveen1> Damascene: I got the accounts problem today
<tgpraveen1> only and it doesn't even allow me to create new accounts in empathy now
<melodie_> bye
<melodie_> hi again
<melodie_> I'm at the end of install of Lucid, and grub-pc doesn't want to be installed (in Virtualbox)
<melodie_> do anyone have an idea else than a bug report ?
<zniavre> Bug #523108
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 523108 in nvidia-settings "nvidia x server settings on ubuntu 10.4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/523108
<melodie_> zniavre, ?
<zniavre> driver from nvidia.com for 173.14.25 solved the nvidia-settings bug
<zniavre> melodie_,  ?
<zniavre> don't know nothing about virtualbox
<zniavre> sorry
<melodie_> well I could not install Lucid in Virtualbox, neither yesterday with desktop because of buggy ubiquity and to day neither with alternate because grub doesn't want to get installed
<melodie_> but here is it possible to get a log out of it ?
<melodie_> I'm trying to get the log files. :)
<melodie_> Lucid alternate in Virtualbox : I try installing lilo as grub install fails
<Damascene> tgpraveen1, you still here?
<tgpraveen1> yup
<Damascene> I've asked in ubuntu-bug and someone said we should report it
<tgpraveen1> Damascene: you get this bug too
<tgpraveen1> ?
<Damascene> yes
<Damascene> do you see a scissors on the account page
<Damascene> tgpraveen1, are you going to report this or should I do?
<tgpraveen1> you report it
<tgpraveen1> I see that empathy has accounts for me
<melodie_> Virtualbox : Lucid Alpha 2 of Feb 14th Installed ! \o/ !
<tgpraveen1> suddenly and still if I go in edit->accounts I am getting just a scissor
<melodie_> well grub install didn't work but I will try the next, of today
<tgpraveen1> hmm now everything is back to normal
<tgpraveen1> Damascene: ^ my bug is no more
<Damascene> how?
<melodie_> tgpraveen1, do you have an unstable machine, or just and unstable Lucid ? :)
<tgpraveen1> unstable lucid
<tgpraveen1> and because of gtk-csd bug it has become really unstable
<tgpraveen1> Damascene: I have not idea how it got fixed.
<tgpraveen1> why don't you just do all upgrades restart
<tgpraveen1> start empathy . if not working close empathy and then start it second time
<Damascene> ok
<tgpraveen1> I think that is what happened in my case
<Damascene> I'll try]
<melodie_> do you gui's know the xorg-options-editor program ?
<Damascene> tgpraveen1, it's working for me too :)
<tgpraveen1> Damascene: cool
<melodie_> someone to explain me what are the criteria to consider a version beta, after alpha versions ?
<robin0800> yesterday could not connect to NAS by name it would ping though today it will do neither anyy help?
<penguin42> robin0800: How does your naming work on your network?
<robin0800> dhcp on the router
<penguin42> well thats numbering, not naming
<robin0800> dns name server then
<penguin42> and did you manually add the name of the nas to the dns or is it using some other form of naming?
<robin0800> The Nas has a fixed IP so should never change?
<penguin42> but your problem is naming not numbering isn't it?
<robin0800> penguin42: both today only naming yesterday
<vish> melodie_: no criteria , just schedules
<penguin42> ah, so it won't let you connect by number today?
<vish> !schedule | melodie_
<ubottu> melodie_: A schedule of Lucid Lynx (10.04) release milestones can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<robin0800> penguin42: correct
<penguin42> robin0800: Does it ping?
<melodie_> vish, thank you very much !
<vish> np..
<robin0800> penguin42: what does this mean 64 bytes from 192.168.2.2: icmp_seq=63 ttl=32 time=1.68 ms
<penguin42> robin0800: It means the ping worked
<penguin42> robin0800: It received a 64byte reply from 192.168.2.2 it was the 63rd packet, it would go through 32routers and it took 1.68ms
<robin0800> penguin42: thanks
<penguin42> robin0800: So something, possibly your NAS is on that IP
<robin0800> penguin42: yes thats the NAS IP
<penguin42> robin0800: OK, does your NAS have a web interface?
<robin0800> penguin42: yes
<penguin42> robin0800: Does that respond?
<robin0800> penguin42: yes just checked looks OK
<penguin42> robin0800: So what do you do to try and mount it?
<robin0800> penguin42: Yes as a window share (smb)
<penguin42> robin0800: From the GUI?
<robin0800> penguin42: yes from connect to a server...
<penguin42> robin0800: Does it give you any errors?
<robin0800> penguin42: eventually gvs-smb gives up and repts can't get a reply from the NAS this after about 10mins. When it works its almost instant
<penguin42> hmm, ok at this point I'll hold my flippers up and say I don't know too much about smb; so I'd try a dmesg at that point, and also consider trying some of the command line smb tools
<robin0800> penguin42: thanks think I'll try FTP as well
<penguin42> robin0800: Yeh, ftp from the command line should be a very simple test
<robin0800> penguin42: ftp don't work Cannot display location "ftp://robin0800@192.168.2.2/music"
<penguin42> robin0800: From a command line if you do   ftp 192.168.2.2  what happens?
<robin0800> penguin42: this is what I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/380980/
<penguin42> robin0800: OK, now type ls
<smeag0l> hi there
<robin0800> penguin42: sort of works but no music folder http://paste.ubuntu.com/380982/
<smeag0l> i just installed lucid lynx alpha 2 on my macbook the mouse doesnt work properly it jumps up and down when trying to navigate any help ?
<penguin42> robin0800: well, the communication with the NAS looks ok on ftp, so why music isn't there is a different problem
<melodie_> I can't get a normal large resolution in Lucid alternate in Virtualbox : any idea if it will be possible to get the driver for vbox display ?
<robin0800> penguin42: I'll try another folder from gui
<melodie_> maybe if I install all the guest-additions ?
<penguin42> robin0800: My bet is if you can see a folder in the ls there you'll be able to get to it on the gui ftp
<melodie_> smeag0l, can you access to the xorg configuration ? you should disable some mouse effects there
<melodie_> smeag0l, do you have 3d effects enabled ?
<smeag0l> not as far as i know
<BluesKaj> howdy
<melodie_> smeag0l, do you have a xorg.conf file ?
<robin0800> penguin42: yes thats the problem music folder gone missing
<melodie_> hi BluesKaj
<penguin42> robin0800: It sounds to me like there is a separate problem with the smb mount though
<melodie_> smeag0l, ?
<smeag0l> alt F1 doesnt bring up the gnome menu so i cant see how i should get a terminal !
<melodie_> is there a xorg.conf file under /etc/X11 in your machine ?
<BluesKaj> hi melodie_
<melodie_> smeag0l, with Ctrl+Alt+F1, and to come back to graphical, do same with F7
<smeag0l> that doesnt work either
<melodie_> smeag0l, as default there are 6 tty
<melodie_> smeag0l, then maybe your install is corrupted. is it the alpha 2 of today or earlier ?
<smeag0l> it is this macbook hardware i am afraid thats the problem
<smeag0l> alpha 2
<melodie_> maybe, otherwise did you check md5sum after dl ?
<smeag0l> i m pretty sure i did
<melodie_> I have an alpha 2 running in virtualbox and I don't meet with theses problems
<smeag0l> okay
<melodie_> I meet with other problems, but I can access all tty
<melodie_> smeag0l, there is a new alpha2 of today
<smeag0l> k melodie_
<smeag0l> thank you melodie_ i will dl it and burn it ;)
<melodie_> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<melodie_> :)
<melodie_> if you let the burned cd cool down after burning you can even check md5sum on the drive with the cd still in it
<melodie_> ie: md5sum /dev/sr0
<smeag0l> thanks a bunch melodie_ ;D
<Prizren_> hi all. please help with the nvidia nightmare..is there any up to date karmic instructions? for installing of the nvidia glx drivers? make[3]: *** No rule to make target `kernel/bounds.c', needed by `kernel/bounds.c#
<robin0800> penguin42: yes name or number not working in the gui both ftp and smb
<melodie_> smeag0l, welcome !
<melodie_> Prizren_, Karmic is not here but at #ubuntu
<melodie_> Prizren_, otherwise, it's nvidia from the repositories you have to install
<melodie_> not from outside the distro
<Prizren_> melodie_, i have the packages
<Prizren_> the problem is the the dkms is failing
<melodie_> well 67 minutes more and I will have todays Lucid
<melodie_> Prizren_, have you rebooted so that the dkms can compile the driver in the kernel ?
<Prizren_> i have rebooted yes, but since when?
<melodie_> since you installed nvidia from Synaptic
<penguin42> robin0800: Well if you can get it working on the command line then I suggest you file a bug against the gui
<Prizren_> http://pastebin.com/m57e805ee seen this?
<melodie_> Prizren_, so what do you want to do ?
<Prizren_> melodie_, i cannot install it
<Prizren_> it is failing
<melodie_> get xserver-xorg-nv ?
<Prizren_> i have that...
<melodie_> wait a few days, reload Synaptic update and try again ? if it's still the same go fill a bug report
<Prizren_> we will see
<kklimonda> Pricey_: but you are installing a karmic package.. either it's a wrong package or you are on the wrong channel
<kklimonda> Prizren_: ^
<kklimonda> stupid completion
<Prizren_> kklimonda, yes
<Prizren_> i understand that.
<Crashbit> Anyone know if it is planned for a nouveau lucid support for DRI
<Prizren_> so upgrading to lucid would me you would help?
<kklimonda> Crashbit: no
<Crashbit> oh
<kklimonda> Prizren_: hmm.. sorry, I don't understand your question
<Prizren_> kklimonda, if i help you test lucid, would you help me with ym graphics issue?
<bjsnider> Prizren_, remove nvidia-185-libvdpau
<Prizren_> yes. omg now it is installing 96 and it did not fail
<Prizren_> wtf.
<bjsnider> what graphics hardware do you have?
<Prizren_> gforce 7600 gt
<Prizren_> bjsnider,
<bjsnider> ok, so you should be using the 190/195 driver, depending on whether you use kde or gnome
<bjsnider> you need to remove that libvdpau package though
<Prizren_> yes,
<Prizren_> thank you bjsnider for some reason it is now working better
<Prizren_> omg
<Prizren_> it is magic
<Prizren_> Setting up nvidia-glx-190 (190.53-0ubuntu1~karmic~nvidiavdpauppa10) installed
<bjsnider> run dkms status
<Prizren_> nvidia, 190.53, 2.6.31-20-generic, i686: installed
<bjsnider> right, so now you need to make sure the nvidia driver is mentioned in the xorg.conf file
<Prizren_> yes, i did that
<Prizren_> thanks
<Prizren_> bjsnider, your the best
<melodie_> what are thoses livdpau packages ?
<melodie_> curiosity
<bjsnider> that's the nvidia libvdpau driver and the libvdpau shared ib itself. with the new packaging, the nvidia libvdpau driver is part of the nvidia-glx-xxx package, and the shared lib is an entirely separate package called libvdpau1
<melodie_> bjsnider, that sounds complicated, but well, thanks for the explanation
<Viper1432> melodie_,  did anyone answer your question about the libdpau drivers?  xchat crashed over here, so might have missed it.
<melodie_> Viper1432, bjsnider said : "that's the nvidia libvdpau driver and the libvdpau shared ib itself. with the new packaging, the nvidia libvdpau driver is part of the nvidia-glx-xxx package, and the shared lib is an entirely separate package called libvdpau1"
<Viper1432> then...they are nvidia's drivers for accelerating video processing on the video card offloading it from the cpu.  Makes watching a 720p or 1080i video NOT turn your computer into a crawling slug.
<Viper1432> :)
<bjsnider> assuming you have the correct hardware
<Viper1432> well doi!  bjsnider .   lol
<Viper1432> and with my gtx260oc....ahhh does. :D
<melodie_> gtx260oc ?
<Viper1432> actually anything better than an 8800gt is "correct".  prior to that the gpu's are what nvidia considers obsolete.
<melodie_> that's a model ?
<Viper1432> yep.
<bjsnider> wrong. almost any geforce 8k card works
<melodie_> I have a 8400gs
<Viper1432> specifically the BFG nvidia gtx260 OC maxcore55.
<melodie_> it was crappy on a amd intel xp3700+ and on this P 4 Dell it's perfect
<Viper1432> bjsnider,  sorry to tell you this buddy, but no its not wrong.  For instance, the 8800gts card has the older gpu and does NOT work with the vdpau drivers.
<bjsnider> that's the one exception
<bjsnider> buddy
<bjsnider> the 8200/8400/8600 cards will all work
 * melodie_ search for vdpau at Wikipedia
<bjsnider> search for purevideo
<bjsnider> read the purevideo wikipedia page
<Viper1432> per nv devs, they do not recommend anything lower than an 8800 for vdpau.  if you wanna get uber technical, their are some 8x cards that will work but older in general isn't recommended as they are hitting their "dustbin".
<melodie_> the 8400gs did my systems crash on the other machine, in this one, never a problem : weird ?
<melodie_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VDPAU
<melodie_> great !
<tgpraveen12> i have a nvidia 6200 :-(
<bjsnider> time for an upgrade
<kklimonda> is anjuta in lucid completely broken?
<zniavre> did you experience gdm crashing first trying but working on second shot ?
<melodie_> tgpraveen12, agp ?
<melodie_> zniavre, not me
<melodie_> no gdm crash
<melodie_> in Virtualbox
<tgpraveen12> melodie_: dnt knw my pc is like 6+ yrs old
<zniavre> mmm ok
<tgpraveen12> p4 and all
<zniavre> thank you melodie_
<melodie_> tgpraveen12, is it connected on a wide slot, or on a pci-e slot ?
<tgpraveen12> oci i think
<tgpraveen12> pci
<melodie_> if it's a agp and works well you may want to resell the whole machine and get a more recent one, or use it for second machine
<melodie_> no
<melodie_> not pci
<melodie_> pci-e or agp
<melodie_> pci is way too old
<tgpraveen12> pci-e i meant
<bjsnider> !info mplayer lucid
<melodie_> well some people look for agp cards, because all mb don't have pci-e connector
<tgpraveen12> i dont really care much compiz works and most of what i do is net related these days and moview watching
<tgpraveen12> i have goptten used to not playing games
<ubottu> mplayer (source: mplayer): movie player for Unix-like systems. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:1.0~rc3+svn20090426-1ubuntu13 (lucid), package size 2226 kB, installed size 4920 kB
<bjsnider> guhhh
<Drakeson> just a reminder: I had several problems with sysv init scripts not being actually exectued. It turns out that not being able to deduce runlevel was the cause. (runlevel (8), which is made along with upstart, tried to read /var/run/utmp but wasn't successful. python-utmp however was able to read utmp. removing /var/run/utmp and a reboot fixed it).  should I report this as a bug report?
<marienz> huh, and now rhythmbox has its "add to play queue" option grayed out. I wonder why rhythmbox is hating me so much lately.
<ranga> Hello.  I have a problem with my X-server crashing and hanging quite regularly.  I would really like to diagnose if this is a driver issue or perhaps a hardware issue.  I am running Lucid Lynx upto the latest updates. Please help!
<ranga> Hello.  I have a problem with my X-server crashing and hanging quite regularly.  I would really like to diagnose if this is a driver issue or perhaps a hardware issue.  I am running Lucid Lynx upto the latest updates. Please help!
<ranga> Hello.  I have a problem with my X-server crashing and hanging quite regularly.  I would really like to diagnose if this is a driver issue or perhaps a hardware issue.  I am running Lucid Lynx upto the latest updates. Please help!
<vish> !patience | ranga
<ubottu> ranga: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ellar> hello , i am not able to enable the graphical desktop effects with Mobility Radeon X300, driver "radeon". My "client glx vendor string: Mesa Project and SGI" seems to be wrong. With live cd from yesterday i runs out of the box. What am i doing wrong? I do not have xorg.conf
<ranga> Sorry, ubottu.  I will check out the web pages
<ellar> no one?
<ranga> My X-server just hung once again and I had to reboot.  Can someone please help diagnose whether this is a hardware problem?  Thanks.
<dupondje> How do I enable nouveau instead of nvidia drivers ? :)
<kklimonda> dupondje: you can follow instructions on the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Testing/NouveauEvaluation
<kklimonda> dupondje: things have changed a bit lately but they still should be a good starting point
<melodie_> now I start install of today's Lucid alternate, in virtualbox again
<Samuel-NotAFK> Is there going to be a new default theme to replace Human?
<Samuel-NotAFK> Mark indicated that there will be.
 * vish thinks we should idealy ask Mark ;p
<Samuel-NotAFK> vish: Is he in this channel?
<om26er> lol
<vish> Samuel-NotAFK: doesnt seem so.. but you can email him ;)
<melodie_> Samuel-NotAFK, vish I find the gdm theme nice enough, but the wallpaper on destkop ugly. what do you think ?
<Samuel-NotAFK> om26er: Haven't I seen your nick on some screenshots on omgubuntu.co.uk
<om26er> ohh my..
<vish> melodie_: au contraire i think the wallpaper is nice while the gdm is ugly :)
<om26er> Samuel-NotAFK, yes, you might have
<om26er> ;)
<melodie_> do we see the same colors vish ?
<Samuel-NotAFK> melodie_: What wallpaper?
<vish> Samuel-NotAFK: om26er is a famous guy ... he is our leader ;)
<Samuel-NotAFK> melodie_: I don't think anyone ever uses the default wallpaper.
<melodie_> I see the gdm theme very dark, looks like coffee grains, and the desktop wallpaper sort of yellow, but sad yellow
<Samuel-NotAFK> melodie_: I wouldn't know, I use the space slideshow wallpapers.
<melodie_> Samuel-NotAFK, yes we do : when we demonstrate Ubuntu GNU Linux OS to some people : the first seen is the one that counts
<om26er> Samuel-NotAFK, I do and have been using it more than 4 months (changed 4-5 days)
<melodie_> that's why I will hope that the final theme will be gorgeous, or I'll have to learn to use remastersys, and also grafics... :/
 * om26er failed with remastersys twice..
<Samuel-NotAFK> I'd like to see Firefox replaced by Midori.
<om26er> Samuel-NotAFK, really?
<Samuel-NotAFK> om26er: Yeah because Firefox isn't even GTK.
<Samuel-NotAFK> It feels completely out of place in Gnome.
<om26er> Samuel-NotAFK, but firefox is 'Firefox'
<Samuel-NotAFK> om26er: I like the browser, I just don't like non-GTK apps.
<penguin42> Samuel-NotAFK: Are you sure it's not GTK?
<Samuel-NotAFK> penguin42: Yes.
<om26er> why so gtk..
<penguin42> Samuel-NotAFK: It does seem to have libgtk-x11 mapped in mine
<Samuel-NotAFK> om26er: I like to put the menu toolbars in the Gnome panel.
<om26er> global menu?
<Samuel-NotAFK> om26er: Yeah.
<Samuel-NotAFK> Fitt's law and all that.
<melodie_> Samuel-NotAFK, do you use Midori all the time actually ? I happened to compare and some pages would not show up with Midori
<Samuel-NotAFK> melodie_: I use it all the time.
<Samuel-NotAFK> melodie_: I use the Safari user agent, though.
<melodie_> sometimes it's engine can act weird
<melodie_> so you have a Mac ?
<tgpraveen12> chromiuum has a better chance of becoming default in say 11.04 than otheres
<Samuel-NotAFK> melodie_: No.
<Samuel-NotAFK> tgpraveen12: Chromium isn't even GTK!
<penguin42> Samuel-NotAFK: IMHO the big problem is that with apps that each have their own big object hierarchy/libraries it's so much harder for people to learn them to fix bugs - but we're way OT
<Samuel-NotAFK> Google Chrome has a weird GUI and I hate it.
<tgpraveen12> Samuel-NotAFK: what is it if not GTK
 * om26er is in love with chromium
<tgpraveen12> its definetely not QT
<melodie_> Samuel-NotAFK, anyhow a user agent just shows you as Safari user to the servers of the websites you browse
<tgpraveen12> i thought it was GTk related
<penguin42> om26er: Yeh I'm using chromium as primary browser now
 * tgpraveen12 too loves chromium
<Samuel-NotAFK> melodie_: Lots of websites discriminate against Midori users.
<melodie_> I had a blog in a virtual install, it would not show it's pages
<tgpraveen12> Samuel-NotAFK: even firefox 4 is going to have that same wied ui
<tgpraveen12> anyways gn
<melodie_> so I didn't take time wondering why and tried Firefox, Arora, Flock...
<om26er> penguin42, I switched to chromium even when it didnot even supported flash..
<melodie_> tgpraveen12, what is "wied" ?
<penguin42> om26er: I'm not quite that hard core - I like the fact that when flash crashes it doesn't take the whole thing out - and it's fast
<Samuel-NotAFK> tgpraveen12: Then I won't use Firefox 4.
<tgpraveen12> wierd
<melodie_> weird ?
<Samuel-NotAFK> weird*
<tgpraveen12> Samuel-NotAFK: u didnt answer if chromium is not GTK you say then what is it based on?
<Samuel-NotAFK> tgpraveen12: No idea.
<tgpraveen12> hmm then i still claim it is GTK
<om26er> does client side window decoration mean that chromium might have its tab in the current window border?
<om26er> s/might/can
<Samuel-NotAFK> tgpraveen12: I don't use it because it looks horrible and doesn't have a dropdown bookmark menu.
<Samuel-NotAFK> I want everything to use my chosen GTK theme.
<penguin42> again it does have gtk mapped - I think both of these use gtk to some level but have their own libs built on top of it, but don't quite fit with the gtk way of doing things
<penguin42> Samuel-NotAFK: Chromium has a button on it's options for 'Use GTK+ theme'
<Samuel-NotAFK> Is it just me or is Google down?
<penguin42> seems good here
<Samuel-NotAFK> It stopped working for a second just then.
<Samuel-NotAFK> penguin42: Doesn't the 'Use GTK+ theme' only apply the Metacity theme?
<penguin42> oh it does that when they see you putting down their browser :-)
<penguin42> Samuel-NotAFK: Not sure, I suspect it actually really uses the gtk+ theme
<Samuel-NotAFK> I'd like to see a GTK port of OpenOffice, too.
<Zer> Howdy. Recent patches have caused Ctrl+W to close windows for me, making Nano in a shell window useless. How can I disable this? It's not listed in keyboard shortcuts.
<Samuel-NotAFK> Zer: metacity --replace or compiz --replace or kwin --replace
<Samuel-NotAFK> Zer: Or use Fluxbox
 * om26er adds mutter
<Samuel-NotAFK> om26er: What association do you have with the OMG! UBUNTU! blog?
<om26er> Samuel-NotAFK, nothing..
<om26er> Samuel-NotAFK, I sent them those image a couple of times
<Samuel-NotAFK> om26er: Found it: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/02/few-new-features-in-gnome-shell.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+d0od+(Omg!+Ubuntu!)
<Samuel-NotAFK> om26er: And another: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/02/first-look-at-lucids-memenu.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+d0od+(Omg!+Ubuntu!)
<Samuel-NotAFK> om26er: That would explain why your nick is so familiar to me.
<Samuel-NotAFK> om26er: Is Gnome Shell good?
<om26er> Samuel-NotAFK, I like it, app switching is not good. I like its feature to search app name
<melodie_> Samuel-NotAFK, there is no such thing as Gnome Shell. there is bash, csh, zsh and others
<melodie_> else what can possibly Gnome Shell be ?
<om26er> melodie_, google?
<Samuel-NotAFK> om26er: Should I remove docky, gnome2-globalmenu and gnome2 and install Gnome Shell instead?
<penguin42> melodie_: gnome shell is effectively a new window manager and environment, not a shell in the unix sense
<om26er> Samuel-NotAFK, its not stable... wait for final release or even the real beta release
<Samuel-NotAFK> om26er: Is it actually better, though, or is it just different?
<melodie_> penguin42, is that so ? :?
<Samuel-NotAFK> om26er: Am I going to have to relearn a new DE?
<om26er> Samuel-NotAFK, they say its self teaching
<Amaranth> ha
<melodie_> penguin42, is that part of the Gnome 3 project ?
<penguin42> melodie_: I believe so
<melodie_> ok. it's included in Lucid ?
<om26er> Amaranth, that was not my claim..
<penguin42> it's in the repo, you can install it
<Amaranth> GNOME-Shell is pretty much the only thing that makes GNOME 3 different from GNOME 2
<om26er> melodie_, probably will give you a dependencty problem
<melodie_> what do you have to remove to get it working ?
<Amaranth> Otherwise all the apps (basically) are still there doing what they've always done in the same ways
<Amaranth> You don't have to remove anything
<Samuel-NotAFK> om26er: Is Gnome Shell better than KDE4?
<Amaranth> You can't run gnome-shell at the same time as gnome-panel and metacity/compiz but you can install it.
<penguin42> Samuel-NotAFK: It's different
 * om26er never ever used KDE
<melodie_> om26er, I am installing the today's alpha 2 in Virtualbox.
<Amaranth> melodie_: Oh, you can't use gnome-shell then
<Amaranth> It _requires_ 3D acceleration with npot and tfp support.
<penguin42> Amaranth: The good thing about that is that metacity will have to stay maintained
<melodie_> maybe I could install guest-additions and do a tweak in the vbox machine for it to use my nvidia from the host ?
<Amaranth> penguin42: The bad thing about that is it won't actually happen
<Amaranth> melodie_: Last time I tried that it couldn't actually run any 3D apps aside from glxinfo
<penguin42> Amaranth: Are you saying gnome won't be usable in VMs and older machines?
<melodie_> Amaranth, it may be worth giving it a try
<Amaranth> penguin42: I am
<penguin42> Amaranth: Oh god
<melodie_> otherwise I'm also condemned to see Lucid in limited resolution 800x600
<Amaranth> penguin42: All development is moving to gnome-shell, metacity and gnome-panel will at most get security fixes and continue to be packaged by distros for a while
<penguin42> Amaranth: Sigh, I can see a fork coming
<om26er> Amaranth, what's the future of our(ubuntu's) indicator-*
<om26er> indicator application are awesome
<Amaranth> om26er: We don't know, so far gnome-shell is not going to have panel applets so unless they explicitly add support for the app indicator spec to gnome-shell it isn't happening
<Samuel-NotAFK> om26er: notify-osd?
<Amaranth> At least not upstream
<Samuel-NotAFK> Is it just me or did the PS3 copy Ubuntu's notify-osd?
<Amaranth> I imagine we'll have to patch me-menu and the indicator stuff directly into gnome-shell to continue having them
 * vish hopes the compiz devs planning... compizDE ;)
<vish> are planning*
<Amaranth> vish: We don't even have the man power to put out a release of a WM
<Amaranth> Oh, I've got my compiz hat on now when I saw "we" there
<vish> Amaranth: yeah.. (   there was talk of that a year ago or so...
<vish> just wishful thinking ;)
<om26er> Samuel-NotAFK, application indicator is what replaces notification area in lucid (almost)
<Samuel-NotAFK> om26er: Oh yeah, I know what you mean.
<penguin42> Amaranth: The server distro vendors will want something that works in VMs and on servers, so the need for something less resource intensive will not be a localised thing
<Samuel-NotAFK> om26er: It's still lacking support for lots of programs.
<Amaranth> Honestly at this point I think I'd like to see a GNOME 2-like DE written using Qt if anything was going to be done
<Amaranth> penguin42: GNOME folks say use XFCE
<Samuel-NotAFK> om26er: nm-applet, liferea, bluetooth, etc
<teethdood> I'm so sad. The thing I look forward to every day is the massive daily updates :(
<vish> Samuel-NotAFK: nm-applet lucid+1
<penguin42> Amaranth: Well XFCE is to be honest not bad - it was missing a few things when I last tried it, it's possible the right answer is to enhance xfce
<stdisease> teethdood, :-(((
<Samuel-NotAFK> vish: WTF why?
<om26er> !language | Samuel-NotAFK
<ubottu> Samuel-NotAFK: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<vish> Samuel-NotAFK: bluetooth all ready done
<Samuel-NotAFK> vish: It is? I'll update then.
<vish> wait!
<penguin42> Amaranth: Can I ask why you are suggesting QT?
<vish> Samuel-NotAFK: bluetooth is done , but is waiting review to be released..
<om26er> nm-applet requires the merging of right click and left click menu
<Amaranth> penguin42: Seems to be where all the action is these days
<vish> Samuel-NotAFK: nm-applet is not simple enough
<om26er> that was for Samuel-NotAFK
<penguin42> Amaranth: Interesting, haven't followed it for a long time
<vish> Samuel-NotAFK: it has a lot going on there than just merging
<Samuel-NotAFK> vish: So my Lucid notification area is going to be even weirder than before!
<vish> Samuel-NotAFK: why? the main apps will probably get support [except nm]
<Samuel-NotAFK> I want some damn consistency already!
<Samuel-NotAFK> vish: Will liferea?
<Amaranth> penguin42: The only thing happening in GTK land is Clutter and that 1) requires GL and 2) probably just lost support from Intel (main developers)
<vish> Samuel-NotAFK: its not in main ;)
<Samuel-NotAFK> vish: So no. :(
<Samuel-NotAFK> vish: Canonical should support an RSS client.
<vish> Samuel-NotAFK: if you are a coder , you can fix it before release
<penguin42> Amaranth: So are you suggesting a Gtk+ compatible wrapper for QT or reworking the apps?
<Samuel-NotAFK> vish: I've got a massive essay to write.
<vish> Samuel-NotAFK: not necessarily ;)
<Samuel-NotAFK> vish: And a tonne of coursework, too.
<vish> Samuel-NotAFK: everyone has work ;p
<Samuel-NotAFK> vish: I guess I'll have to upgrade from Lucid to Lucid+1. :(
 * penguin42 doesn't for a week!
<stdisease> I haven't had any in 3 years..
<om26er> can any 1 try to reproduce this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/473688  if got time
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 473688 in empathy "Open debug window (gabble) makes GTalk disconnected on initiating a call" [Low,Triaged]
<Samuel-NotAFK> om26er: One thing I've missed so much for the last five years using Linux is MSN video and voice support.
<Samuel-NotAFK> om26er: Does Empathy provide it?
<om26er> Samuel-NotAFK, yes it does
<Samuel-NotAFK> om26er: I want to see fit girls on their webcams.
<Samuel-NotAFK> om26er: Yay.
<vish> !language | Samuel-NotAFK
<ubottu> Samuel-NotAFK: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Samuel-NotAFK> vish: WTF what did I say?
 * penguin42 giggles
<melodie_> vish, what if you send this command against the bot itself ? will it be angry at himself ?
<Samuel-NotAFK> vish: "fit"?
<penguin42> Samuel-NotAFK: It wasn't so much the language I think as the content
<Samuel-NotAFK> !language ubottu
 * om26er tried
<Samuel-NotAFK> !language | ubottu
<ubottu> Samuel-NotAFK: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<vish> Samuel-NotAFK: this is an open channel for all ages. so keep the contents/language family friendly
<Amaranth> penguin42: Rewrite
<penguin42> Amaranth: That's a bit of a big job for a lot of stuff
<Amaranth> yeah
<om26er> btw the daily build of chromium starts even faster
<om26er> !test
<ubottu> hrm?
<Samuel-NotAFK> om26er: Does MSN video and voice work with Karmic's Empathy?
<om26er> Samuel-NotAFK, no it was dropped for karmic for its unmaturilty
<Samuel-NotAFK> om26er: But it's in Lucid's Empathy, right?
<om26er> Samuel-NotAFK, you it is.. and please try it in lucid and report bug you find
<ranga> Hello!  My X-server is hanging and crashing very consistently and I need some help diagnosing whether this is a hardware or a driver issue.  Please help!
<Samuel-NotAFK> om26er: I'm testing Lucid on my machine with dodgy Wi-Fi. :(
<Samuel-NotAFK> om26er: I won't be able to properly test Empathy until Lucid becomes stable.
<om26er> OOo
<melodie_> he ! now I'm at grub-pc install and it's giving a message :
<melodie_> http://img404.imageshack.us/img404/8916/virtualboxlucidalpha220.png
<penguin42> ranga: What hardware?
<penguin42> melodie_: Can you translate that?
<melodie_> it says it has go the kernel command line from a file and asks to confirm but nothing there
<om26er> will lucid have a graphical grub screen?
<Samuel-NotAFK> I prefer no grub screen.
<penguin42> melodie_: Is it asking if you want to add any extra options?
<Samuel-NotAFK> Fast boot FTW
<om26er> Samuel-NotAFK, for multibooters
<melodie_> penguin42, I'll translate better now, I've got it as a small window under xchat
<ranga> Nvidia 9400
<penguin42> melodie_: I was always terrible at French!
<ranga> Apologies in advance in case my machine hangs and I get kicked out
<melodie_> "the following Linux commande line was taken from the /etc/defaults/grub or from the "kopt" menu.lst parameter used in the original GRUB version. Please control that it is correct and change it if necessary.
<melodie_> Linux command line :
<Samuel-NotAFK> om26er: Multibooters suck
<melodie_> (empty line)
<melodie_> so ?
<melodie_> should I just continue ?
<Samuel-NotAFK> om26er: I wouldn't mind gaming on Windows if I could keep Pidgin running.
<Samuel-NotAFK> om26er: And Rhythmbox and Midori
<penguin42> melodie_: I think so, I think it's designed for checking if you have any extra options - but I don't remember seeing it myself
<melodie_> !language | Samuel-NotAFK
<ubottu> Samuel-NotAFK: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<om26er> well well
<melodie_> penguin42, allright
<Samuel-NotAFK> melodie_: I didn't say anything wrong!
<melodie_> Samuel-NotAFK, I'm a multibooter and I don't accept what you just said
<melodie_> I use Archlinux and PCLinuxOS on all my machines. :|
<Samuel-NotAFK> melodie_: Why?!?!?
<melodie_> because 2 distros are better than one
<melodie_> and that's a minimum ! I have had many more at some times
<om26er> melodie_, how about 'less is better'?
<melodie_> om26er, wrong
<Samuel-NotAFK> One distro FTW
<Samuel-NotAFK> Less is better.
<Samuel-NotAFK> Less is more.
<Samuel-NotAFK> My favourite distros are Ubuntu and Debian but I'm using Ubuntu ATM because I really like some of the new features.
<melodie_> one day, your main distro clashes and you need to do (a letter, see a movie whatever) NOW ! So you just reboot install the program that is not yet installed if needed and do what you need to
<Samuel-NotAFK> melodie_: "clashes"?
<kklimonda> melodie_: my ubuntu haven't failed me for years :)
<melodie_> after an upgrade X does not show anymore, or some file corruption occurs : rare but always happens the moment you need to use it...
 * arand is horrified, the least thing we'd want is another monopoly..
<Samuel-NotAFK> melodie_: Then don't use alpha or beta Ubuntu?
<melodie_> kklimonda, maybe because you don't install too many programs ? I often do tests in my working machines myself
<melodie_> Samuel-NotAFK, I'm not using it
<om26er> how about LTS stabilty is yours
<melodie_> didn't you see the screenshot ?
<Samuel-NotAFK> melodie_: Then X won't suddenly stop working.
<kklimonda> melodie_: right - I use VMs and chroots for that
<melodie_> it's a Virtualbox install
<melodie_> Samuel-NotAFK, did you hear about Archlinux, Xorg, and nVidia drivers ?
<Samuel-NotAFK> melodie_: Arch is unstable and poopoo.
<melodie_> sometimes things don't work anymore, and you don't want to spend time on fixing just at that moment
 * om26er notices gwibber in UNE daily but not in Desktop-daily
<Samuel-NotAFK> melodie_: Things don't just break on Ubuntu.
<melodie_> I've been using archlinux since january 2006 and I'm not yet to give up on it
<Samuel-NotAFK> melodie_: Unless of course you're using an alpha or beta.
<melodie_> Samuel-NotAFK, wrong, that can break too
<kklimonda> melodie_: the chance of stable Ubuntu breaking after the upgrade is very slim.
<melodie_> after you upgrade for instance, from Karmic to Lucid when the stable release will be out
<kklimonda> melodie_: not worth keeping another distributions just in case in my opinion
<Samuel-NotAFK> melodie_: You can fall down the stairs and break your neck. It doesn't mean you should take the lift.
<ranga> Anyone?  Can you suggest what logs to check to see why my X-server is crashing and hanging frequently?
<melodie_> kklimonda, slim but do exist. I like dualbooting because when it comes to production that's the way to get the job done even if one of the 2 fails
<melodie_> Samuel-NotAFK, the comparison is wrong
<kklimonda> melodie_: actually the only problem I've seen with Karmic was related to grub (and wubi afair) so you wouldn't be able to boot another distribution anyway
<Samuel-NotAFK> melodie_: It doesn't mean you should get two flights of stairs.
<melodie_> if you have a rotten stairs and a rotten lift don't take any of them, it's your life at stake
<Samuel-NotAFK> melodie_: What if you have no legs?
<om26er> kklimonda, was that kernel update and system unbootable?
<melodie_> with a gnu/linux distribution your life is not at stake
<melodie_> no legs no stairs : live in a flat house
<kklimonda> om26er: no - there have been a problem with grup update itself
<Samuel-NotAFK> melodie_: It is if the government is after you.
<kklimonda> om26er: basically you got a grub#sh> command line that gave you no idea how to boot system :)
<melodie_> Samuel-NotAFK, I don't get it
<softsantear> hi, i'm trying to build webkitgtk+ from source but it's choking on the libgdail-dev depends.  i'm in 9.04, and webkit is pretty fast-moving, so it looks like the versions available aren't recent enough; do i need to be in 9.10 or are there backports? libgail-dev: Depends: libgail18 (= 2.16.1-0ubuntu2) but 2.18.6-1 is to be installed Depends: libgail-common (= 2.16.1-0ubuntu2) but 2.18.6-1 is to be installed Depends: libgtk2.0-dev (= 2.16
<Samuel-NotAFK> melodie_: I'm worried that the government wants to track me down and kill me.
<om26er> softsantear, join #ubuntu
<melodie_> I like having more than one distro, and it takes only a few go : such as 4 or 6 max on the hard drive.
<softsantear> om26er, they only answer baby questions in there :-(
<melodie_> Samuel-NotAFK, we all die one day
<Samuel-NotAFK> melodie_: I like to save my GBs for my massive TV show, film and music collections.
<charlie-tca> ranga: take a look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log and /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
<melodie_> and the one who is ready for his death now can really start living. ;)
<Samuel-NotAFK> melodie_: I don't want to die. :(
<melodie_> Samuel-NotAFK, life doesn't give you a choice, you will one day.
<penguin42> softsantear: If you're on 9.04 then please use #ubuntu, however apt-get build-dep is good at getting all the dependencies to build something
<charlie-tca> softsantear: this is only for Lucid.
<melodie_> dying is not the problem. It's staying dead that is the problem
<Samuel-NotAFK> melodie_: That's not very fair.
<melodie_> :D
<softsantear> okay, fair enough, thanks
<melodie_> Samuel-NotAFK, yes it's fair.
<Samuel-NotAFK> melodie_: If I kill someone, do I lose my debt to death?
<melodie_> there is not enough space for all who lived before
<charlie-tca> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<melodie_> Samuel-NotAFK, no, you will have to pay with difficult lives to live next times
<om26er> ontopic: I cannot install anjal in lucid
<kklimonda> om26er: yeah - neither can I
<om26er> its build is pending. waiting for evolution-data-server 2.29.0
<kklimonda> then it's going to wait :D
<jpapertowel> hi guys does grub2 work with dmraid yet
<kklimonda> om26er: we aren't going to update evolution to 2.29/2.30 in lucid - dunno what about libs and daemons though
<Samuel-NotAFK> I wish Evolution had automatic mail retrieval at timed intervals.
<Samuel-NotAFK> I hate having to check my email.
<kklimonda> it have
<Samuel-NotAFK> kklimonda: Only when Evolution is open.
<Samuel-NotAFK> It needs some sort of minimise to system tray function.
<kklimonda> sure - but why would you even close it?
<Samuel-NotAFK> Or start minimised.
<Samuel-NotAFK> kklimonda: To reboot my PC?
<kklimonda> no, evolution is not an application that should have a tray icon
<Samuel-NotAFK> kklimonda: Yes it is.
<kklimonda> Samuel-NotAFK: then set it up to start on login
<Samuel-NotAFK> kklimonda: It should be merged with the messaging applet.
<Samuel-NotAFK> kklimonda: It should minimise to the messaging applet and start when I log on. It should then retrieve my mail every hour or so.
<kklimonda> Samuel-NotAFK: that's better - but messanging applet doesn't really work like you (and I) would like it to.
<Samuel-NotAFK> kklimonda: Sometimes I don't open Evolution for a few days and I'm late to retrieve important emails.
<Samuel-NotAFK> kklimonda: It does for Empathy.
<jpapertowel> is there anywhere I can look for under development features in lucid, to check the state of dmraid
<kklimonda> Samuel-NotAFK: why wouldn't you open evolution?
<kklimonda> Samuel-NotAFK: you still have to launch empathy by hand though
<Samuel-NotAFK> kklimonda: Only to open mail.
<kklimonda> or though auto start
<Samuel-NotAFK> kklimonda: I want to be notified when emails arrive. I don't want to have to manually check my mail.
<Samuel-NotAFK> And I don't want a great big window taking up space on my desktop.
<Samuel-NotAFK> Especially if it doesn't have to be there.
<kklimonda> you can a) use workspaces and b) minimize it
<Samuel-NotAFK> Workspaces suck.
<om26er> that's triaged for ayatana I thinkhttps://bugs.launchpad.net/evolution-indicator/+bug/460483
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 460483 in hundredpapercuts "The plugin should allow Evolution to close to the indicator-applet" [Undecided,Invalid]
<Samuel-NotAFK> kklimonda: How do I minimise Evolution as soon as it's opened?
<Samuel-NotAFK> om26er: Sweet. :)
<Samuel-NotAFK> om26er: Will it be in Lucid, then?
<om26er> Samuel-NotAFK, I don't know . I guess not
<Samuel-NotAFK> om26er: But it's a papercut so it should be?
<om26er> Samuel-NotAFK, see close invalid papercut
<om26er> Samuel-NotAFK, you can read my last comment in the report
<om26er> and nobody replied :(
<Samuel-NotAFK> FFS stupid things like this will prevent Linux from ever being ready for the desktop.
<jpapertowel> the only thing preventing linux from being on my desktop is the raid support :)
<Samuel-NotAFK> jpapertowel: What's wrong with the RAID support?
<kklimonda> Samuel-NotAFK: have you somehow helped to fix that?
<kklimonda> Samuel-NotAFK: we really have limited resources
<jpapertowel> grub2 doesn't work with fakeraid yet, does it?
<Samuel-NotAFK> kklimonda: Yeah, I submitted 1337 commits last year.
<jpapertowel> i ask because i haven't even tried lucid but i assume since it doesn't work in debian sid, it doesn't work in lucid :/
<Samuel-NotAFK> jpapertowel: FakeRAID is not supported by Ubuntu. Trying to install Ubuntu on such a partition could easily result in the loss of all your data.
<jpapertowel> of course, it's not supported by anything except winders, which is why linux is having trouble getting to my desktops *sigh*
<Samuel-NotAFK> jpapertowel: Why not use a linux software raid?
<jpapertowel> because my windows partition dies in a ubuntu software raid
<Samuel-NotAFK> jpapertowel:  It's not clear that there is any performance gain using hardware fakeRAID under Linux instead of the built-in softRAID capability; the CPU still ends up doing the work.
<jo-erlend> can someone tell me if it will be possible to deactivate the insane login sounds in Lucid? I feel so ashamed of using Ubuntu when I'm in public places. People are shaking their heads when I login to my laptop on the night train, etc.
<Samuel-NotAFK> jpapertowel: Don't use Windows, then.
<Samuel-NotAFK> (18:16:03) jpapertowel: the only thing preventing linux from being on my desktop is the raid support :)
<om26er> jo-erlend, in startup applications
<Samuel-NotAFK> You don't need Windows.
<jpapertowel> i have to, lol - how can I play windows games? Wine is terrible
<jo-erlend> om26er?
<Samuel-NotAFK> jpapertowel: I use Wine. :(
<om26er> jo-erlend, yes?
<kklimonda> I don't play games.. ;)
<jo-erlend> om26er, what are you talking about?
<Samuel-NotAFK> jpapertowel: I can't keep Pidign, Midori, Rhythmbox and Transmission running whilst having to boot into Windows. :(
<jpapertowel> of course I only say wine is terrible because WoW has no hardware cursor support in openGL >.>
<kklimonda> jpapertowel: there is no good solution for that right now
<om26er> jo-erlend, you want to turn off the login sound. dont you?
<jo-erlend> om26er, oh.. I found it.
<Samuel-NotAFK> jpapertowel: Crossover games?
<kklimonda> jo-erlend: you can mute all sound effects from Sound Preferences
<jo-erlend> kklimonda, no.
 * om26er agrees with jo-erlend 
<jpapertowel> crossover has no more support for wow than wine does
<jo-erlend> om26er, it should have been there though.
<Samuel-NotAFK> How well does Ubuntu support software RAID1 and RAID5?
<jo-erlend> Samuel-NotAFK, extremely well.
<kklimonda> jo-erlend: it works for me - I don't hear login sound when I mute all sound effects
<Samuel-NotAFK> Could I just get some large drives, RAID1 or RAID5 them in Ubuntu without getting an expensive RAID controller?
<kklimonda> jo-erlend: there is the other login sound though - the one you hear when gdm is ready
<jo-erlend> kklimonda, then that's a bug.
<kklimonda> jo-erlend: there is currently no way to disable that (but there are plans to make it possible before 10.04 release)
<jpapertowel> gogo cheapo ich7r raid0
<kklimonda> jo-erlend: for now you can dig into gdm settings manually
<kklimonda> jo-erlend: or use gdm2setup - it may be able to disable this sound
<jo-erlend> kklimonda, I was talking about the login sound.
<jpapertowel> Samuel-NotAFK: okay you have me convinced to drop windows, i found a hardware cursor patch heh, now does software raid work with grub2 and ext4?
<jo-erlend> Samuel-NotAFK, you probably don't want to use hardware raid with Ubuntu. Software raid is extremely stable and have been in production use in heavy duty servers for many years.
<kklimonda> jo-erlend: then there is some bug in your setup - I can change how loud the logging sound is and even if I hear it at all
<Samuel-NotAFK> jpapertowel: I guess so. I haven't tried, though.
<jo-erlend> kklimonda, really? Provide some details please?
<kklimonda> jo-erlend: 1. I click on Sound Preferences in the indicator-sound menu 2. I click on mute checkbox in the tab "Sound Effects" 3. profit ;)
<jpapertowel> Samuel-NotAFK: also, is there a way to install just base system from the desktop cd or am i forced to use mini.iso?
<kklimonda> jo-erlend: I've actually done it few times right now just to see if I'm not insane
<Samuel-NotAFK> jpapertowel: I think you have to use the alternate installer for that.
<jpapertowel> darn
<jo-erlend> kklimonda, weird.. I've done this on 20-30 different computers, and it doesn't work on any of them. However, deactivating it as om26er advised, works well.
<jpapertowel> Samuel-NotAFK: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/lucid-alternate-amd64.iso  - would that work for my purpose?
<kklimonda> jo-erlend: then, at least on lucid, it is a bug
<Samuel-NotAFK> jpapertowel: If you want to do a base install, sure.
<jpapertowel> Samuel-NotAFK: awesome, i'll get back to yas when i run into a problem :D
<kklimonda> jo-erlend: see what application is actually called when GNOME Login Sound is launched
<kklimonda> jo-erlend: it is /usr/bin/canberra-gtk-play on my system
<Samuel-NotAFK> jpapertowel: Or anyone else in this channel or #ubuntu
<Scunizi> What are the different *minimum* ram requirements for install of the alternate and live cd for Ubuntu, Kubuntu.. Xubuntu actually publishes these numbers on the download page
<om26er> Scunizi, 256mb works
<kklimonda> Scunizi: I'd say 512MB ram is a safe bet for any flavour of ubuntu
<om26er> how about 256+512/2 ?
<kklimonda> Scunizi: Ubuntu Desktop uses around 220MB at login, Xubuntu isn't actually that much behind because of many GNOME dependencies.
<Scunizi> 192 for Xubuntu.. I'm trying to rehab an old Sony laptop with only 256 megs of ram.
<kklimonda> Scunizi: You should probably test Lubuntu then
<jpapertowel> kklimonda: Odd, when I install Xubuntu desktop, I use 681 MB of RAM on first login o.O
<charlie-tca> huh!
<kklimonda> jpapertowel: that is weird - you sure you are reading the right column?
<jpapertowel> erm, first line of free -m I believe
<kklimonda> jpapertowel: you have to read the second line for ram usage - in the first line cache is added to ram usage
<jo-erlend> kklimonda, right. I was talking about karmic. In lucid, I hope that works. Thanks for confirming that. :)
<Scunizi> Thanks om26er & kklimonda .. I'll check out Lubuntu.. unfortunately this is for a "died in the woll" windows user.. but only doing online email..
<Nitsuga> Scunizi, to install using minimal you need 64MB of ram
<melodie_> jpapertowel, xfce4 becomes more and more greedy ^^
<Nitsuga> to use it depends the DE you are using
<melodie_> who here knows howto deal with multiboot with grub2 ?
<Scunizi> Nitsuga: xubuntu might work ok.. with thier ram level.. I'll try the live cd and see.
<coz_> melodie_,  not sure ...what's the issue?
<kklimonda> melodie_: update-grub should detect all systems and configure grub accordingly
<Nitsuga> Scunizi, I would bet for Lubuntu if you have >192mb
<kklimonda> +1
<Nitsuga> Xubuntu between 192 and 386
<Nitsuga> and any if you have more
<jo-erlend> jpapertowel, you can trust grub2 and ext4 to work well with software raid, since that
<jo-erlend> jpapertowel, since that's used in almost all servers.
<melodie_> coz_, kklimonda what if you install and it doesn't detect other systems ? what also if you install another distro that uses grub legacy ?
<melodie_> are there some docs allready to face theses cases ?
<coz_> melodie_,  it should pick up the other systems .... as would grub legacy... which systems do you have onboard?
<coz_> melodie_,  you can also go to the #grub channel and ask ...I bet they have more info for you
<melodie_> I have Archlinux and PCLinuxOS on one machine, and same + Windows on another
<melodie_> ok thks
<om26er> so?
<coz_> melodie_,  ok  grub2 should not have issues picking those up
<coz_> melodie_,  but check for sure in #grub
<melodie_> coz_, not so sure
<coz_> melodie_,  I wouldnt   doubt arch and pclinux  may have issues on their end
<melodie_> coz_, not arch or pclos : grub
<melodie_> well, as far as I know, I gave up on Ubuntu and on Mint not so far ago.
<melodie_> grub legacy does the job well
<Pirate_Hunter> considering lucid is still alpha 2 is it stable enough to run as a webserver?
<coz_> melodie_,  mint in my opinion isnt worth it
<jo-erlend> Pirate_Hunter, no.
<coz_> melodie_,  i agree about grub legacy I do prefer that myself
<jo-erlend> Pirate_Hunter, it's not supposed to be stable yet.
<melodie_> maybe even in Lucid it will be possible to stick to grub legacy for a while ?
<kklimonda> om26er: it seems that we won't get anjal 0.3.1 into lucid at all - package should be probably downgraded to 0.1.x release
<melodie_> Pirate_Hunter, no
<om26er> nooooo
<melodie_> an alpha is a pre release at it's first stage
<Nitsuga> Anyone here knows about the new nvidia package? It is not workingfor me, I loose OpenGL acceleration when I install it
<Pirate_Hunter> no worries just wanted the make a new server with ext4 since hardy doesn't support it
<kklimonda> om26er: it depends on evolution >= 2.29.4 and we have already decided not to upgrade evolution to 2.30 in lucid
<Nitsuga> *OpenGL rendering
<om26er> kklimonda, I tried to build evolution 2.29.x and failed
<melodie_> if it's a big hard drive you may choose another fs type
 * om26er really wanted to try the latest anjal
<melodie_> Pirate_Hunter, ext3 and ext4 need to get file system checks frequently : every 20 to 40 boots, so you may not want that on a server ? (depends what kind of server too ?)
<jo-erlend> Pirate_Hunter, karmic supports ext4, but if you've been running hardy till now, you should wait until lucid is released before upgrading.
<jo-erlend> melodie_, 20-40 boots is not frequent on a server. :)
<jo-erlend> I wouldn't boot that many times between two LTS releases.
<Nitsuga> melodie_, also ext4 fs chacks are really quick
<Nitsuga> In my 1 TB hard drive it takes a bit more then 2 minutes
<om26er> what's the progress of 10sec boot.
<jo-erlend> om26er, boot times will always be slow on alpha-releases.
<om26er> disabling compiz makes a difference
<jo-erlend> alpha releases have debug options turned on, which slows things down. It makes no sense to start measuring it until beta 1 at least.
<melodie_> jo-erlend, no but if the datas are huge when it occurs it will take a long time, and theses file systems are made to have datas at hand fast, so for desktop use, and not for server use
<Pirate_Hunter> Not really sure what file system to choose i.e. currently  2* 500GB HDs ( and another 2* 500GB will be added later) its going to be accessed very often as a webserver, what would people here advise
<melodie_> for server use I think it's xfs jfs and such
<om26er> jo-erlend, even we are alpha but the boot time is all time fast
<melodie_> Pirate_Hunter, what about installing FreeBSD ?
<jo-erlend> melodie_, why are you promoting a different operating system in this channel? Ubuntu is good on servers.
<melodie_> jo-erlend, I look at file systems in wikipedia
<Pirate_Hunter> melodie_, would install FreeBSD just haven't used it before, don't know how it differs and how much is the learning curve but thanks will look at it
<melodie_> I don't promote one more than the other, but say what I think right for the use
<melodie_> that's big work to learn to use it, I recognise
<jo-erlend> melodie_, uh.. We have good filesystems for Linux, you know.
<melodie_> Pirate_Hunter, let's take a look here : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_file_systems
<om26er> when I unplug the charger the battery icon does not update. any help?
<om26er> it does update but it goes to full even if its not
<jo-erlend> melodie_, he's using Ubuntu. Why are you trying to convince him to switch to something else? Lucid supports ext4, which he was interested in, and will be available shortly.
<jo-erlend> om26er, it is a bit buggy, yes. Ubuntu will sometimes hibernate because of low power on the battery even a minute after I plug in the power adapter. It's annoying.
<om26er> and also If I killall gnome-power-manager and start it again no change but pkill power and starting g-p-m works
<jo-erlend> that is, it's very slow to react.
<melodie_> jo-erlend, I just say ext3 and ext4 are not fit for web servers
<jo-erlend> melodie_, really... There are a fair amount of LAMP servers doing just fine on the internet.
<Pirate_Hunter> melodie_, im looking at it but how determine which filesystem would be optimal for me to use, I've tried jfs, reseirfs, ext3 however can't determine what would be good but than I never had to work with such big drives I need something that gives speed, accessibility, doesn't bloat on the metadata, basically it is adequate
<melodie_> Pirate_Hunter, I'll have a look at another place now, where gparted informations stand
<Pirate_Hunter> before this turns into an argument lets just compromise that everyone has their opinion
<jo-erlend> Pirate_Hunter, you should pay attention to btrfs. It'll be really nice.
<Pirate_Hunter> melodie thanks
<Pirate_Hunter> jo-erlend, never even heard of that will do a search
<jo-erlend> it's not recommended for production use yet, but it's getting there.
 * om26er uses btrfs for secondary drives
<Nitsuga> Pirate_Hunter, I have a 1TB hard drive ina home media server. Some HD movies are 20 GB+ and also have a lot of MP3. a home theater and many computer access that data all the time ind it behave just fine
<melodie_> Pirate_Hunter, have a look here : http://gparted.sourceforge.net/features.php
<Nitsuga> also the PVR is constantly writing data
<melodie_> you may want to study closer the features for jfs, xfs, hfs and hfs+
<jo-erlend> melodie_, sure, xfs is nice. Works nicely with Linux as well, you know.
<melodie_> Pirate_Hunter, btrfs will be worth trying when it will have more ticks at gparted
<melodie_> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/features.php
<Pirate_Hunter> melodie_, ooh that sure helps a lot, will do thanks for the advise.  Nitsuga which file system are you using?
<Nitsuga> Pirate_Hunter, ext4
<melodie_> jo-erlend, I don't know, it's not me who manages the servers where I have my websites
<om26er> for Lucid+1 packages wont be synced from debian?
<jo-erlend> melodie_, you won't want to use gparted on a server though?
<melodie_> I have 2 hosts, one profesional one association
<Nitsuga> I have a 802.11n wlan and a gigabit ethernet in order to deliver correctly the HD content
<melodie_> jo-erlend, what do you think of ?
<melodie_> jo-erlend, have you had a look at the web page I pointed to ?
<melodie_> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/features.php
<melodie_> that's a page giving information
<melodie_> if gparted supports it you know that theses are file system currently used
<Pirate_Hunter> Nitsuga, ahhh but that only works for karmic and lucid not hardy
<Nitsuga> the most I loaded it was once when the server was ripping a blueray (and compressing using x264) while I was watchina  movie in the other room.
<melodie_> thus, more features are enabled for them the best they are
<Nitsuga> 20+MB/s in writing and reading and I had no problem
<Nitsuga> I was just telling that for me ext4 is great even when with a high demand
<jo-erlend> melodie_? Gparted is a GUI application only, isn't it?
<kklimonda> Pirate_Hunter: I'm pretty sure ext4 is going to be good enough for you :)
<jo-erlend> I don't understand why you'd prefer it to fdisk.
<om26er> !libparted
<kklimonda> Pirate_Hunter: oh, you are on hardy and you are asking questions in the #ubuntu+1.. /me smells offtopic ;)
<Nitsuga> jo-erlend, it's a frontend to parted
<Nitsuga> *libparted
<Nitsuga> there is a CLI frontend, called parted
<jo-erlend> kklimonda, no it's reasonable. He's waiting for the next LTS, which is lucid. He asked if it would be stable enough to upgrade to yet.
<Pirate_Hunter> thanks people good advise did enjoy reading the different opinions, currently ext4 wont be possible for me but in the future will try it out.
<Pirate_Hunter> melodie_, thanks for the link that helps a lot, cudos
<melodie_> cool Pirate_Hunter
<jo-erlend> Pirate_Hunter, I think you'll have more fun upgrading to Lucid when it's ready, than switching to FreeBSD as melodie_ suggested.
<melodie_> you still have some research to do but you have a start
<melodie_> jo-erlend, I told him it's a lot of work to learn how to deal with that. I 'm sure he won't like it.
<DanaG> hmm, since hal has been removed... how the heck is gnome-power-manager supposed to change LCD brightness?
<bjsnider> DanaG, i thought you used the k desktop environment?
<DanaG> nope, went back to gnome for now.
<bjsnider> and why is that?
<DanaG> Another big blocker in kde, besides brightness keys not working, is that kde doesn't let you choose a correct DPI value.
<DanaG> It only offers 96 and 120.
<bjsnider> that sucks
<DanaG> And now with the X server LYING to the desktop, there's no way to get it to use the REAL dpi.
<DanaG> oh, and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/gnome-power-manager
<DanaG> no bugs?  really?
<DanaG> oh, I see... take "lucid" out.
<melodie_> at today's lucid version there are the partners repos in Synaptic
<melodie_> and grub install works in this alternate version
<jpapertowel> ermm, how exactly do I configure software raid to work successfully with two 750 GB WD hard drives using ext4 ._.
<jpapertowel> (dmraid was soooo much easier :()
<dupondje> phew :) just installed nouveau .. but seems I got a big shaking screen ... known issue ?
<jpapertowel> oh found a wiki article :)
<jpapertowel> which is generally more stable, lucid or sid?
<Nitsuga> jpapertowel, sid
 * penguin42 would have said lucid
<Nitsuga> lucid can become unbootable anytime
<kklimonda> jpapertowel: sid
<jpapertowel> scary
 * penguin42 has had sid become unbootable a couple of times
<Nitsuga> it's not likely to happen
 * penguin42 still remembers when sid accidentally swapped uid and gid fields in /etc/passwd
<Nitsuga> but lucid's packages don't go through a "testing" stage before reaching the repo
<kklimonda> jpapertowel: it's a rough ride before beta release
 * jpapertowel has has sid uninstallable a couple of times :D
<dupondje> thunderbird 3 finally in ubuntu :)
<melodie_> and Sylpheed ? what version ?
<charlie-tca> melodie_: I show sylpheed 3.0.0~beta6
<delight> can somebody tell me why sun-java6-plugin package is no longer in lucid ? missing now since weeks
<jpapertowel> would there happen to be a kernel like liquorix for debian that works for lucid? or is lucid's kernel already like liquorix?
<charlie-tca> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository
<charlie-tca> no
<melodie_> charlie-tca, great !
<kklimonda> delight: it was moved to the -partner repository
<delight> kklimonda: thank you ... i will have a look at it ;)
<charlie-tca> delight: It has been replaced by openjdk
<kklimonda> delight: or it's going to be moved soon - I don't see it there yet
<delight> charlie-tca: you mean icedtea6-plugin
<delight> was called somewhat close to that i think
<charlie-tca> No, sun-java6
<charlie-tca> icedtea-plugin only replaced the firefox java plugin
<kklimonda> delight: openjdk-6-jre
<delight> charlie-tca: ok  got it ... so sun-java is going to be moving to partner and in the "normal" repos only openjdk is going to stay
<DanaG> weird... no wonder my brightness control doesn't work:
<kklimonda> that's the plan
<DanaG> The Lucid HAL removes "generic" backlight handling!
<DanaG> All it leaves is sony, apple, dell, and that sort.
<kklimonda> DanaG: well - we have removed hal completely from lucid default install so it may not be the problem :)
<alex_mayorga> any nouveau experts out there
<melodie_> never used
<melodie_> someone else ?
<dupondje> I use it .. :) nothing more :P
<alex_mayorga> RAOF, ping
<duffydack> melodie_, did you get to  try that multiboot usb stick?
<melodie_> duffydack, oh no ! it will take days before I get into it !
<melodie_> I have tons of things to do also else than having fun with the computers
<melodie_> duffydack, but I have kept the link and will go into it one day
<duffydack> melodie_, well its not much to do really, just format a partition, put gujin on, and cat a few iso`s :)
<BUGabundo> YAY
<BUGabundo> java is broken
<duffydack> Is there a mockup or even a name yet for the new "Light" theme?
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/381163/
<melodie_> duffydack, many new isos are going to be out, it's better if I wait for them
<melodie_> additionnally for me it's time to take to read it, get into it, and it's fun : I don't have that much availability for fun just now. so it's better if I wait for the final versions of the distros I'm interested to have in it
<BUGabundo> dinner bbl
<melodie_> BUGabundo, bon appétit
<duffydack> ok
<DanaG> argh, yeah, broken brightness control is irritating.
<jpapertowel> how do I install a bootloader when using software raid
<jpapertowel> it says executing grub-install /dev/sda and /dev/sdb failed :(
<melodie_> great, after I installed virtualbox-guest-additions and restarted X, the screen came to 1024x768 by itself ! fantastic !
<penguin42> melodie_: I wish there was a way to get a bit larger values - my monitor is 1920x1080 - so something a bit taller than 768 would be good
<melodie_> penguin42, there is
<penguin42> how?
<melodie_> first you must check if there is a xorg.conf file under /etc/X11 : is there one ?
<penguin42> I've not got a VM up at the moment
<penguin42> but probably not got an xorg.conf
<melodie_> ok
<melodie_> let's say there isn't one
<melodie_> you close the session
<melodie_> you go to  a tty
<melodie_> you login
<melodie_> then you stop gdm :
<melodie_> sudo service gdm stop
<duffydack> I usually just resize the window :)
<melodie_> then you create a generic xorg.conf file
<melodie_> with
<melodie_> sudo X -configure
<melodie_> then you move it from xorg.conf.new to /etc/X11/xorg.conf (with sudo mv)
<penguin42> yeh ok
<melodie_> then you restart X and install xorg-options-editor-gtk
<melodie_> then open a console in the X session and do :
<melodie_> gksu xorg-options-editor-gtk
<melodie_> then you go to "add" or new (right side) and will have a choice. search in the window for video modes, add the one you want apply close and restart X
<melodie_> that's the method I used yesterday in the live virtualbox of Lucid, and it worked
<penguin42> ok
<melodie_> else you could add the video modes with editing the xorg.conf file generated. it may be easier if you know how to write it. it looks like this :
<penguin42> sure, if you're just saying set up the xorg.conf to set the mode you want that's fine
<SwedeMike> melodie_: did you still use acpi=off to boot in vbox?
<penguin42> I'm just surprised there is now ay to get vitrtualbox et all to specify a different res monitor
<melodie_> 		Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<melodie_> SwedeMike, not on today's version, well in fact I didn't have boot options to start with
<SwedeMike> melodie_: nice, then I can turn that off. thanks
<melodie_> no graphics at all during boot phase, just all black
<melodie_> you can try
<melodie_> penguin42, you try, I hope it will work for you too
<melodie_> penguin42, do you want me to paste a full xorg.conf for you ? I have one for Virtualbox
<SwedeMike> well, I don't really need my vbox 10.04 anymore, now my cryptphrase bug has been triaged and set to high, unless they release a fix and I want to try it.
<penguin42> melodie_: No, it's OK
<melodie_> ok
<melodie_> about that tool : no one talks about it on the docs or else
<melodie_> I had to do some research in packages section to find out about it
<melodie_> it's nice, but complicated, I think it should have 3 levels for the features: basic, advanced, and expert, to make it easier to dive in
<DanaG> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8841726#post8841726
<DanaG> argh
<penguin42> where did you find it - It doesn't seem to be in the lucid package set
<DanaG> rsyslogd eating 100% of BOTH cpu cores.
<SwedeMike> DanaG: I had that before as well.
<melodie_> penguin42, it is : in Universe
<penguin42> melodie_: Ah OK
<penguin42> DanaG: Is it actually having stuff logged to it?
<DanaG> Feb 21 12:43:32 EliteBook kernel: Cannot read proc file system: 1 - Operation not permitted.
<DanaG> Feb 21 12:43:56 EliteBook kernel: last message repeated 3171197 times
<SwedeMike> DanaG: I tried rebooting to fix it then my machine wouldn't boot due to noveau bug, so I don't know if that would have fixed it.
<kklimonda> DanaG: :D
<penguin42> DanaG: an apparmor rule or something?
<DanaG> Beats me.
<melodie_> penguin42, http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/xorg-options-editor-gtk
<DanaG> And radeon backlight control doesn't work.
<penguin42> melodie_: Thanks
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rsyslog/+bug/523610
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 523610 in rsyslog "rsyslogd spins CPU on older kernels" [High,Triaged]
<melodie_> penguin42, my pleasure ^^
<melodie_> "rsyslog and after that ubuntuone-client " : what are thoses packages meant for ?
<DanaG> I'm actually using a NEWER kernel.
<DanaG> 2.6.33-rc8.
<penguin42> melodie_: rsyslog is for logging of system events (possibly remotely) ubuntuone-client is for accessing the network storage system called ubuntuone that Ubuntu now provides
<DanaG> I do use rsyslog to log messages from my router.
<melodie_> penguin42, ok
<kklimonda> DanaG: why are you running an older kernel?
<DanaG> I'm not.
<melodie_> sort of a Dropbox system ?
<DanaG> 2.6.33-rc8.
<DanaG> From kernel-ppa.
<kklimonda> DanaG: I wonder if it doesn't support the thing it should for some reason
<penguin42> DanaG: It's possible that something changed permissions somewhere
<kklimonda> developers' assumption was that it's not going to be a problem because it only happens on old kernels
<penguin42> DanaG: strace it to find out what it's after
<DanaG> dr-xr-xr-x 212 root root     0 2010-02-21 04:35 proc
<kklimonda> but if you say that it also happen with kernels from PPA than it's bad
<DanaG> er, for now, I'm just downgrading rsyslogd.
<DanaG> er, old one does the same.
<kklimonda> penguin42: we got rid of the dd process that was feeding rsyslogd data from /proc/kmsg because it couldn't be read by non-root users (even after it was openened with root privileges)
<DanaG> select(1, NULL, NULL, NULL, {29, 35363}
<penguin42> kklimonda: Oh, thats odd behaviour
<DanaG> 5694.907660486:main queue:Reg/w0: Filter: check for property 'msg' (value 'Cannot read proc file system: 1 - Operation not permitted.') contains '[UFW ': FALSE
<kklimonda> probably the kernel patch hasn't been applied by the upstream yet and so installing a vanilla kernel from ppa makes rsyslogd really unhappy..
<ranga> Hello.  My X-server is crashing and hanging consistently.  The Xorg.0.log.old shows some messages regarding the mouse before the crash.  Any solutions?  Please advise.  Thanks.
<kklimonda> I wonder why would people still run 2.6.31 kernel on lucid though..
<kklimonda> ranga: uninstall rhythmbox
<kklimonda> erm
<kklimonda> plymouth
<kklimonda> that was weird..
<penguin42> kklimonda: I guess someone has problems with a particular driver or maybe their in a xen type of environment
<ranga> thanks kklimonda.  I uninstalled rhythmbox
<kklimonda> ranga: plymouth, not rhythmbox
<kklimonda> oh ffs - evolution just decided to duplicate all my mails..
<ranga> ok uninstalled plymouth
<ranga> can you elaborate as to why this causes the crashing and hanging?
<kklimonda> ranga: it may be a reason - other may be your video driver
<ranga> video was working fine until about 2-3 days back
<ranga> now, whenever I watch any movies on any video intensive activity for more than 10-15 minutes, my machine crashes
<ranga> But first, as soon as I log into my GNOME session, there is first one X-server session crash before the hang
<ranga> Possibly on a related note, I have been struggling with trying to get Windows installed on a different partition where the installations of XP and Vista have aborted arbitarily and hung at least 10 times so far.  So, I still suspect there might be something wrong in my hardware.  But I am not sure.  This coincidentally is the same time that I started having trouble in Lucid Lynx as well!
<ranga> I have had Lucid on my desktop for a while and haven't had these issues
<ActionParsnip> hey guys
<ActionParsnip> is alpha 3 about yet?
<ActionParsnip> the wiki says 17th Feb for release of A3
<jo-erlend> it doesn't. It sais 25th, which is thursday.
<jo-erlend> that is, however, in week 17.
<ActionParsnip> aaaah i read week 17 as the 17th, my bad
<ActionParsnip> d'oh
<jo-erlend> uh...
<jo-erlend> week 17 of Lucid development, that is. :)
<ActionParsnip> yeah realised the error, cheers duder
 * ActionParsnip facepalms
<jo-erlend> :)
<jo-erlend> it's an easy mistake to make.
<ActionParsnip> coincides nicely with my next 4 days off work too :)
<jo-erlend> ok?
<melodie_> what is fun to install in a fresh new Lucid of today ?
<melodie_> I had a plan I don't remember which :D
<melodie_> oh yes
<melodie_> Gnome Shell ?
<kklimonda> it probably won't work in vm
<Some_Person> Has lucid's freeze already happened?
<kklimonda> Some_Person: feature freeze yes
<Some_Person> Supertux is about to release a new version after 2 years of no releases. I'm guessing this won't make it into lucid
<BUGabundo> Some_Person: its past FF
<BUGabundo> you would need a GOOD reason and a FFe
<crimsun> Some_Person: it could make it in
<BUGabundo> wb alex_mayorga
<Some_Person> FFe?
<crimsun> feature freeze exception
<jpapertowel> okay so I used software raid to create a 100 MB RAID1 ext4 /boot partition, a 1.5 TB RAID0 ext4 / partition, and a 4 GB swap partition - now I go to install grub and it fails...what command should I be using to install grub?
<Some_Person> Unfortunately, I don't really have that good a reason
<alex_mayorga> BUGabundo, apologies, didn't check the channel before last reboot
<crimsun> Some_Person: does it have a lot of bug fixes?
<crimsun> Some_Person: that's normally sufficient reason given we're fairly close to FF
<Some_Person> crimsun: Yes, it has bugfixes, and lots of new features and a few new levels
<crimsun> Some_Person: the longer you delay filing the FFe, however, the less probable it will be approved
<Some_Person> Well, it hasn't been released yet
<crimsun> ugh!
<Some_Person> (I'm guessing I need to wait for that)
<crimsun> well, subjunctives and hypotheticals...
<BUGabundo> the keyword "new features" makes it quiet out of the scope of FFe
<crimsun> BUGabundo: not necessarily
<BUGabundo> on an LTS ?
<crimsun> yes, even on an LTS
<BUGabundo> if you say so
<crimsun> it's /always/ risk assessment
<BUGabundo> the only two FFe I've filed where never accepted
<crimsun> your experience doesn't make policy ;-)
<BUGabundo> quiet irght
<Some_Person> There aren't really that many new features (most are really code-level changes), but there are a few new levels. Does this make an FFe unlikely to be accepted?
<crimsun> Some_Person: without seeing the actual source changes, I couldn't make a decent estimate. I am also not on the team to make such decisions (though I have been before).
<Ian_Corne> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/525459
<ubottu> Error: This bug is private
<Ian_Corne> what's an i386-retrace ?
<crimsun> it's a retrace done on an i386
<Ian_Corne> and what's a trace?
<crimsun> see apport-retrace
<Ian_Corne> retrace*
<dupondje> jpapertowel: 'fails' ? :)
<dupondje> and btw
<dupondje> dmraid / mdadm ?
<Ian_Corne> tags:   removed: need-i386-retrace
<Ian_Corne> oh, it's already taken care of?
<jpapertowel> dupondje: I just used the Software RAID thing once I got to the partition setup, so, is it mdadm?
<dupondje> yea prolly :)
<dupondje> dmraid is 'fake-raid' its to support raid arrays made by some mobo-controllers and so :)
<jpapertowel> anyways, I just get Executing 'grub-install (hd0)' failed. This is a fatal error.
<dupondje> grub2 ? :)
<jpapertowel> aye
<crimsun> Ian_Corne: yes
<dupondje> jpapertowel: and what about grub-install /dev/mdxxx ? :
<jpapertowel> dupondje: I assume that's going to kill my software raid setup but okay I'll try it
<jpapertowel> using /dev/md0 didn't work :/
<dupondje> error?
<jpapertowel> pretty sure grub-install only provides the same error message, This is a fatal error.
<dupondje> jpapertowel: http://grub.enbug.org/MirroringRAID
<dupondje> also: http://grub.enbug.org/LVMandRAID
<dupondje> grub-install --modules=raid /dev/md0 :)
<alex_mayorga> BUGabundo: did nouveau broke for you on kernels -13 and -14?
<BUGabundo> alex_mayorga: yep. using BLOB again
<crimsun> blarg
<crimsun> please ping me to update the topic when that happens
* crimsun changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Official Ubuntu Lucid Lynx support/discussion | nouveau currently broken for linux 2.6.32-1[34] | (non-Free) nvidia users: avoid suspend/hibernate | IRC Guidelines: wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | Milestones: wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynxSchedule | Alpha 2 released: www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/Alpha2
<dupondje> broken ?
<dupondje> nah :)
<jpapertowel> dupondje: how can I run grub-install from alt+f2 console from installer?
<kklimonda> is it broken? good my nouveau doesn't know about that
<BUGabundo> crimsun: we got pleanty X guys in here, that know way better then me, what is and what's not broken
<crimsun> alex_mayorga: how is yours broken?
<dupondje> it works fine here ...
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: told you on Fridayit was fixed on Saturday morning and broke agains last nigt
<BUGabundo> crimsun: alex_mayorgaprob didn't pull the headers
<crimsun> ok, I'll pull it
* crimsun changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Official Ubuntu Lucid Lynx support/discussion | (non-Free) nvidia users: avoid suspend/hibernate | IRC Guidelines: wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | Milestones: wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynxSchedule | Alpha 2 released: www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/Alpha2
<crimsun> anything else needed in the topic?
<BUGabundo> not to my knowledge
<alex_mayorga> crimsun: I had to add parameters grub
<dupondje> (EE) AIGLX error: dlopen of /usr/lib/dri/nouveau_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/dri/nouveau_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory) => thats normal prolly ? ;)
<RAOF> dupondje: Absolutely.
<RAOF> dupondje: We're not shipping the 3D component.
<jpapertowel> dupondje: # /usr/sbin/grub-install --modules=raid /dev/md0 makes /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: no mapping exists for `md0'.
<dupondje> is it planned for final ?
<dupondje> or ?
<RAOF> No.  We will not be supporting 3D for nouveau in Lucid.
<dupondje> jpapertowel: don't know exactly :) prolly need some more changes, but try googling :D
<dupondje> raid vs grub2 => HELL ! ;)
<BUGabundo> :P
<DanaG> oh yeah, edgers will still have 3d, though, right?
<DanaG> oh, and  /me slaps nvidia for lack of NPOT on geforce *cough*four*wheeze* MX.
<DanaG> Even Radeon 7500 has NPOT... and that card came out a year before the NV card.
<RAOF> DanaG: Yes.  My statement still stands, though.  We won't be *suporting* 3D for nouveau in Lucid.  If you use xorg-edgers, you get to keep any pieces.
<ActionParsnip> dupondje, only with crappy software raid
<dupondje> ActionParsnip: i know :) running grub1 on my old box still, because dmraid & grub2 doesn't work :(
<ActionParsnip> get a raid card
<DanaG> the only system I have that actually NEED nouveau is that crappy MX one.
<DanaG> oh, and speaking of nvidia: http://www.fudzilla.com/content/view/17690/1/
<dupondje> ActionParsnip: have one, not for my root disk :P
<jpapertowel> okay i have this almost working other than not knowing how to get to grub>
<dupondje> jpapertowel: just do 'grub' ? ;)
<jpapertowel> dupondje: /bin/sh: grub not found?
<dupondje> jpapertowel: seems thats only grub1 hmz :s
<dupondje> RAOF: nouveau also takes a bit more power? As it doesn't have power functions ?
<jpapertowel> dupondje: so you're saying i can't use grub with raid1?
<RAOF> dupondje: It depends somewhat on your setup.  It won't change the clock of the card, and most laptops boot in the slowest clock the hardware supports, I think.
<dupondje> jpapertowel: no the grub command, it is possible, but don't know exactly how :)
<kklimonda> RAOF: how can I actually check what clock speed is my laptop using?
<RAOF> kklimonda: I think there's a nvclock tool.
<kklimonda> ugh, why does reading database take so much time since karmic? :/
<penguin42> kklimonda: I'd noticed that as well it's PAINFUL
<dupondje> dudez :) get a quadcore :P
<RAOF> Well, that's moderately annoying.  Running nvclock seems to have invisibled the mouse pointer.
<dupondje> lol
<dupondje> same here RAOF  :s
<dupondje> damn its annoying :D
<ActionParsnip> dupondje, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=539553
<ActionParsnip> dupondje, try the 2 different combinations of hwcursor things
<finneysan> looking for some help ... anyone here who can help with samba network setup???
<ActionParsnip> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<finneysan> Using ubuntu to a Samba drive and have tried https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently  and it does not work
<dupondje> bleh :) changing to terminal with nouveau is weird, looks like its winter on my screen .. white borders etc :s
<dupondje> RAOF: http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=15758
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 15758 in Driver/nouveau "Invisible mouse pointer on NV4E (C51)" [Normal,New]
<alex_mayorga> apologies empathy is too crashy today
<alex_mayorga> RAOF, I had to add "lbm-nouveau.nomodeset=1" for kernels -13 -14
<alex_mayorga> RAOF, it worked without it on -12
<foormea> hi, how can i upgrade from karmic to lucid with kubuntu without installing the gnome package update-manager?
<alex_mayorga> RAOF: anything of interest I might contribute?
<penguin42> foormea: run do-release-upgrade
<foormea> ohhh ok thanks penguin42
<arand> foormea: with the -d flag for dev release
<foormea> :) thank you
<ricotz> hi, boot process broken on hp 2510p / intel gm965 - gdm doesnt show up, only mouse cursor - after switching consoles and back to tty7 gdm is visible, but "crashes" after input with "invalid framebuffer id"
<ricotz> after that gdm is usable and i can login
<bjsnider> ricotz, you obviously run gnome-shell from your ppa right?
<RAOF> alex_mayorga: Hm.  If you have to add nomodeset, that means that nouveau isn't actually working at all.
<ricotz> bjsnider, yes, but this should not be related to this problem
<alex_mayorga> RAOF: Anything I can give you?
<bjsnider> ricotz, just wondered if there were any issues with it on that platform, since i'm using nvidia with it
<RAOF> alex_mayorga: You can try a little game, though... could you add updates/nouveau/lbm_nouveau.ko to /lib/modules/2.6.32-14-generic/modules.order, just after the other kernel/drivers/gpu lines?
<ricotz> bjsnider, i didnt notice problems with karmic, had a clean install of lucid today, so not much testing so far
<ricotz> bjsnider, under nvidia / karmic i havent problems either
<alex_mayorga> RAOF: let me see if I got that and try
<bjsnider> ricotz, you don't notice drawing errors or flickering?
<alex_mayorga> RAOF: got an example for "other kernel/drivers/gpu lines"?
<Pirate_Hunter> would /srv require a separate partition specially on a busy webserver/ftp server?
<RAOF> alex_mayorga: kernel/drivers/gpu/drm/radeon/radeon.ko
<alex_mayorga> BTW I can consistely crash pastebinit with that file :)
<ricotz> bjsnider, mhh right, sometimes there is a flickering but not often, using nvidia 195.36.03 / clutter 1.1 git
<alex_mayorga> or do I need sudo pastebinit?
<bjsnider> ricotz, clutter 1.1git is not in the ppa
<melodie_> I've got a problem in Lucid with guest additions : I installed them, added the virtualbox additions iso in the vm too, and still I can't get the mouse free to go to and fro between host and guest : how come ?
<ricotz> bjsnider, right, this would be too unstable
<alex_mayorga> RAOF: "updates/nouveau/lbm_nouveau.ko" to be the last under "kernel/drivers/gpu/drm/via/via.ko"?
<ricotz> bjsnider, mutter / g-s is ready for clutter 1.2 yet, will be with 2.29.1
<RAOF> alex_mayorga: That's fine.  It doesn't really matter where, as long as it's before vga16fb.
<ricotz> RAOF, hi
<alex_mayorga> RAOF: line added
<RAOF> alex_mayorga: Now, can you run update-initramfs -u -v and check that lbm_nouveau.ko is added?
<ricotz> someone any idea to my intel gdm boot problem, could be a plymouth problem
<alex_mayorga> RAOF: sudo that, right?
<RAOF> alex_mayorga: Indeed.
<alex_mayorga> RAOF: done
<RAOF> alex_mayorga: And it's definitely said something about adding lbm_nouveau in that output?
<alex_mayorga> RAOF: I need an "Edit > find"  find in the console :S
<RAOF> Heh.
<ubuntujenkins> is anyone having problems with network manager?
<alex_mayorga> RAOF: http://paste.ubuntu.com/381245/
<Scunizi> ubuntujenkins: like what?
<RAOF> alex_mayorga: Excellent.  Now, try rebooting.
<alex_mayorga> ok
<ubuntujenkins> Scunizi It doesn't work I had to download the wicd packages on another pc install and then wicd just to get on the internet
<ubuntujenkins> *and install
<Scunizi> ubuntujenkins: that can happen.. remember you're using an alpha2 version of ubuntu.. even the final release will occationally have issues with the network manager.. I had to go to wicd just to set a static IP on my machine..
<ubuntujenkins> Scunizi I think i shall do a clean install of alpha 3 when it arrives, thanks
<Scunizi> np
<melodie_> hi again : no one knows about Virtualbox + Lucid and the guest additions please ?
<BUGabundo> melodie_: there where some old reports
<BUGabundo> that you needed to turn ACPI off
<BUGabundo> to make it boot
<melodie_> BUGabundo, ot
<BUGabundo> other then that, that's the 1st time I read of probs
<melodie_> °\o/°
<melodie_> hi again : no one knows about Virtualbox + Lucid and the guest additions :
<melodie_> the problem is I can't have the mouse free to come and go
<BUGabundo> I know!
<BUGabundo> I read it
<BUGabundo> just letting *you* know what *I* know about it
<arand> melodie_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/510571 for the acpi issue, not sure about the bug nr for the guest additions, bu there should be one...
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 510571 in virtualbox "-11 & later kernels won't boot with acpi, -10 works, Lucid" [Unknown,Fix released]
<melodie_> arand, once more no acpi issue here
<melodie_> acpi is ok !
<melodie_> I can't get my mouse to be FREE to go in the vm and come back without using the right Ctrl, thus can't copy paste from the host to here either ! and I need to in order to bring back the bugs easier
<arand> melodie_: ah, sorry..
<melodie_> np
<melodie_> nobody here has installed Lucid in Virtualbox with vbox-guest-additions ?
<BUGabundo> melodie_: ahhhhh copy
<BUGabundo> never read you said that before
<BUGabundo> that's a known bug upstream
<BUGabundo> fixed in a recent version
<BUGabundo> but I still get hit by it after 24h or big copies
<melodie_> I have today's version
<BUGabundo> repo version....
<BUGabundo> sun version is higer
<melodie_> ah ha
<melodie_> I should go to sun from within the vm and install it then ?
<melodie_> uninstall the other first I guess ?
<BUGabundo> errr
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> not even sure it would fix your prob
<BUGabundo> 1st you should file a bug upstream
<BUGabundo> so they can track it
<BUGabundo> and link back to LP
<BUGabundo> you could then try to install sun not so open version
<BUGabundo> and test
<RAOF> alex_mayorga: Did that work?
<kklimonda> hmm.. the next starting page for Firefox looks nice
<kklimonda> much better than it did in 9.10
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: and has YAHOO
 * BUGabundo ducks
<kklimonda> i could use yahoo if it weren't for the clutter on their search page
#ubuntu+1 2011-02-14
<kklimonda> hmm.. i'm slowly starting to loose my faith in the canonical ux team. First this: https://launchpad.net/ido and now they have removed the "Open a new window" from Unity launcher menu, because "you can open it using middle mouse click, just like tabs in browsers"
<kklimonda> actually, this part of ido: http://www.twitvid.com/GNUXF
<FloridaGuy> witch is a better kernel for 10.10....2.5.37.rc2...or i have natty's 2.6.28.rc4 installed to
<FloridaGuy> opps 2.6.38.rc4
<Spirits-Sight> has issue been fix about Nvida display?
<pietro10> hm
<pietro10> when I go to try 11.04 alpha, it asks me to remove cmake. why?
<pietro10> (I'm using it for a project I help test)
<pietro10> (and will help actually write code for later)
<eruditehermit> I tried the natty daily and it was horribly broken. Is that really the current state?
<qzio> pretty much yeah.
<qzio> it's been working for me ever since the first alpha, but 2-3 days ago something happened...
<eruditehermit> qzio, unity crashes frequently?
<eruditehermit> when opening most apps?
<eruditehermit> gnome shell looks better visually than unity imho
<qzio> yeah. i don't even use unity. it's completely UNUSABLE for a desktop. and gnome(classic) crashes all the time, I was forced to use awesome wm instead.
<eruditehermit> great
<kklimonda> it works fine here
<kklimonda> and I use it for my desktop
<kklimonda> so meh, it's obviously a matter of preference
<kklimonda> but I'm still running old X, with binary nvidia drivers.
<yodog> !ops
<yodog> !ops
<qzio> kklimonda: matter of preference? it crashes with the default packages/settings.
<qzio> and since it's almost randomly, it's hard to submit bug reports.
<qzio> using unity, it's a pita to get more then one terminals.
<kklimonda> qzio: well, I use it, it doesn't crash for me (with default settings and packages) and I have no problem with opening new terminal windows (but this is indeed made harder than it should be)
<kklimonda> I'm not saying that it's bug free, but I like it so far - when I tried using it in 10.10 it was both buggy and slow
<kklimonda> now it's less buggy, and much faster :)
<qzio> good for you :) I'm sure it'll be awesome when released
<qzio> How do you spawn more then one terminal in unity btw? I must create a new tab and then seperate that into a seperate window.
<kklimonda> qzio: either ctrl+shift+n in gnome-terminal, or middle click on any launcher icon to open a new window.
<qzio> ah, middle click. that figures. :)
<kklimonda> completely indiscoverable
<charlie-tca> we have a list of some of the shortcuts that work at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/KeyboardShortcuts
<charlie-tca> We are trying to get as many as we can added, so it  becomes a one-stop page for them
<kklimonda> charlie-tca: well, it's one thing to have a nifty keyboard, or keyboard+mouse combo to do stuff, and another thing to make this combo the only way of doing something.
<kklimonda> "Open a new window" menu item has been removed from the context menu
<charlie-tca> which is why we need help keeping those shortcuts up to date.
<kklimonda> charlie-tca: I disagree - shortcuts should never be the only way of doing something (especially things as essential as opening new windows)
<kklimonda> well, I agree that we need to keep the shortcuts page up to date
<kklimonda> I disagree that it would be of any help in this case :)
<charlie-tca> I don't remember ever saying they should be. But why can't we have something tells people what the shortcuts are that are useable?
<kklimonda> right, my bad
<charlie-tca> Note your own "completely undiscoverable" above?
<gpc> is nvidia still broken?
<bjsnider> yes it is
<kklimonda> charlie-tca: my point is that if you need a cheat sheet to learn how to do basic things, then the ui is badly designed.
<gpc> thanks bjsnider
<gpc> I'll hold off on upgrading :)
<charlie-tca> never said that wasn't true
<charlie-tca> but to have to ask how to do something when it could be visible is also a bad thing
<gpc> kklimonda: you and charlie-tca are arguing the same point here :)
<kklimonda> yes, I've noticed ;)
<gpc> I declare a tie
<kklimonda> my bad - I should have phrase my point in a difrerent way.
<charlie-tca> I just want to find those things easily. Sorry if I misunderstood you.
<gpc> well until the UI is perfect (it will never be perfect) the shortcuts wiki is essential
<charlie-tca> I agree with that, too
<nemo> here's a fun bit of natty fail.  my desktop was semi-locked up
<charlie-tca> kklimonda: by the way, thanks for fixing that shortcut
<nemo> couldn't switch to apps, couldn't click on much but applets, so clicked on log out
<bjsnider> gpc, we're just waiting for nvidia to release a new blob
<nemo> on logout, as it closed apps, I saw that somewhere behind all the other apps was a dialog requesting password for my gpg key
<gpc> bjsnider: that is the main reason I am still/back on 10.10
<gpc> and haven't attempted to upgrade
<nemo> oh well. not as bad as the unity plugin for compiz w/ its crashiness
<Lynoure> It would be cool if gpodder got fixed so that it would work without the one gtk specific icon it crashes for not finding in KDE
<Lynoure> Maybe that's something I should do... make blank icon in case of not found, or something
<billybigrigger> BLZbubba,
<BLZbubba> yo
<bp0> the ubuntu 11 alpha has mac style menu bar at the top that all apps share.. does that need a specially built copy of the application?
<arand> I would guess not, since the window manager takes care of those things, not the application, at least I think so
<bp0> well some applications, like firefox don't use it
<bp0> they have the regular menu in the window
<arand> True, but firefox has always been a bit off when it comes to integrating into the system...
<bp0> well thats what I mean, is there special work to be done for an app to integrate?
<bp0> as there is for gnome-shell
<Daekdroom> bp0, GTK+ apps usually integrate well, qt apps are supported too, altho I don't know if it's not buggy.
<Daekdroom> bp0, anything that doesn't use GTK+ to render (i.e. firefox, libreoffice) will need some special work.
<Daekdroom> and I don't know why, synaptic doesn't integrate with appmenu, and transmission doesn't work well with it. Two exceptions, despite being GTK apps
<Daekdroom> Can anyone take a look at bug #718926 and tell if it affects them?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 718926 in appmenu-gtk (Ubuntu) "Some apps don't integrate to appmenu after having their windows closed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/718926
<bp0> can the shared menubar be turned off?
<bp0> or back to normal
<bp0> weird that gimp goes to single windo finally only to have its menu removed ;)
<bp0> Daekdroom, are ubuntu packages of those apps going to have the special work done?
<Daekdroom> bp0, probably, or additional packages that will provide such support
<Daekdroom> bp0, the shared menubar can be turned off if you use Classic Desktop, but not in Unity.
<bp0> does unity handle, or use, the gnome3 action menu stuff?
<bp0> well alright
<Daekdroom> bp0, regarding the last question about gnome 3 action menu, I have no clue.
<bp0> alright
<BUGabundo> evening
<bp0> Daekdroom, I can't get get alpha 2 to install, but.. i cant replicate your bug
<bp0> transmission menu is always put back on top
<bp0> in the live cd
<bp0> oh wait, yeah i see it now
<Daekdroom> bp0, thank you for answering
<zonkers> will gnome 2.32 be available for 11.04?
<Daekdroom> zonkers, you mean classic interface? (gnome-panel and nautilus)
<zonkers> daekdroom, yeah
<zonkers> not that I don't like unity but I need to keep the same interface to support mom, brother and others
<NateWiebe> for some reason, the only icon themes available are gnome and the high contrast themes.. why?
<NateWiebe> (the others are listed, but are not usable)
<Daekdroom> zonkers, it is currently available, and I think it'll still be when it's released.
<Daekdroom> zonkers, however, you'll have to manually edit the gnome panel for every user because it's different from 10.10's in order to look close (but not very similar) to unity
<zonkers> daekdroom, ok thanks, I'll keep an eye out for it as I'm sure there will be tutorials for it.
<hv> how can I change my default window manager?
<BUGabundo> hv: in GDM
<BUGabundo> in the bottom
<hv> that is the session type
<hv> it does not have window managers
<hv> it just lets me pick between "classic desktop" and "desktop"
<nemo> classic desktop then :)
<BUGabundo> "classic" is GNOME
<BUGabundo> while Desktop is Unity
<zonkers> so classic is still available?
<nemo> I'm back on classic/metacity personally
<hv> ok, in a "classic desktop" session, how can I change the window manager to something other than compiz and metacity?
<nemo> zonkers: thankfully
<BUGabundo> im on classic
<nemo> hv: foo --replace& ?
<BUGabundo> compiz --replace
<hv> nemo: I don't want to keep issueing that every time ;)
<BUGabundo> or what he said
<zonkers> nemo.  i can't use a computer without classic, i gave up kde for it.
<nemo> hv: put it in your startup apps then
<BUGabundo> it won't work
<BUGabundo> at least doesn't for me
<nemo> zonkers: eh. I had an open mind about unity, it was just too irritating to use
<BUGabundo> fails to start
<BUGabundo> plus Compiz effects are all buggy
<hv> nemo: It will work, but it is not a good way.
<BUGabundo> I lunch it when I *really* need it
<hv> there used to be the gconf key /desktop/gnome/session/required_components
<hv> but it seems deprecated
<nemo> zonkers: also unity manages to take up *more* space than my nicely customised classic :)
<nemo> zonkers: besides the crashing and misplaced windows and such
 * hv hates compiz 0.9   compiz 0.8 was ok
<hv> and I cannot touch compiz 0.9 anymore. they rewrote it in C++.  wtf!
<nemo> hv: hm. that section seems to have a key called windowmanager
<nemo> that is set to gnome-wm
<nemo> which appears to be a script
<nemo> hv: you could probably just replace that script with metacity or whatever
<nemo> looks like the script checks some old gconf values...
<nemo> hv: also looks like it accepts an env var called WINDOW_MANAGER
<hv> nemo: gnome-wm is a desktop file (/usr/share/applications/gnome-wm.desktop), which launches the gnome-wm executable.
<nemo> so you could set that instead of changing in gconf
<nemo> hv: /usr/bin/gnome-wm
<nemo> is what I'm reading
<nemo> I assume the key /gnome/session/required-components/windowmanager = gnome-wm is invoking that...
<hv> yes. the value for the key has to be a desktop file
<nemo> ah.
<nemo> hv: sooo, why not just set this env var. that seems clean-ish
<hv> on further investigation /usr/bin/gnome-wm seems interesting ... /me reads it ...
<nemo> hv: yeah var is mentioned right at top in comments
<nemo> as is a gconf key. heh.
<hv> oh, yeah. the comment at the top nails it.
<hv> sorry!
<nemo> I'd be inclined to use this except compiz is fairly usable now that I went into ccsm and disabled Unity and set "none" to windows to use shadows on
<nemo> sooo, guess I'll leave my default WM as compiz
<hv> aah, shadows behave VERY strange.
<hv> they take up space, affect window placements, etc.
 * hv wishes compiz behaves like openbox some day.
<nemo> hv: aaaand, they lagged my windows horribly
<nemo> hv: compiz without them is not quite as snappy as metacity, but at least usable
<nemo> I'm willing to put up with a slight perf drop to get my guassian blur on translucent windows :)
<nemo> gaussian even
 * hv never liked the aero translucent window effect.
<hv> I often switch between openbox and compiz. openbox has some very useful actions (like select the window to left of current one), that I terribly miss in compiz/metcity/mutter/etc., especially when there are tons of terminals on my desktop.
<hv> (I miss the cosmetics, translucent terminals, Super+A, and Super+E in openbox)
<nemo> hv: I like to have translucent terminals, is just fun to see the desktop through them
<nemo> and sometimes there's stuff going on behind 'em that matters
<nemo> hv: but without a gaussian blur, it distracts from the text too much
<nemo> obviously it still distracts unless the opacity is reasonably low
#ubuntu+1 2011-02-15
<bstarek> Hello guys, i was wondering what happened to the dropdown menus like "accessories, networking,system..." and so on???
<bstarek> wasnt the old ubuntu more organized?
<bstarek> anybody here???
<penguin42> sorry, I just don't know a good answer
<bstarek> penguin42, so there is none? the menu disappeared?
<penguin42> bstarek: Looks like it, but I've gone to the Classic desktop
<bstarek> penguin42, u like it better??
<penguin42> well I'm used to it and it works - so hohum
<bstarek> penguin42, its still in dev anyway right?
<penguin42> yeh
<bstarek> penguin42, I hope they include it!!
<bstarek> anyway thanks for answerinf
<bstarek> g
<bstarek> exit
<bstarek> oops
<bp0> in the ubuntu alpha installer the location thing is crazy messed up
<bp0> I don't know where its getting the locations from, but its really low quality results
<strycore> hey there
<strycore> would there be anyone with a natty alpha-1 iso and willing to share it via http/ftp/torrent/whatever ?
<gpc> strycore: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/alpha1#Download%20the%20Alpha%201
<strycore> gpc, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/natty/alpha-1/ returns a 404 error :(  alpha-1 got erased from the servers and replaced with alpha-2
<strycore> and alpha-2 is incompatible with nvidia drivers
<rww> it's not on torrent.ubuntu.com either, I think
<strycore> nope, only alpha-2
<strycore> there was one on ThePirateBay but it got no seeds
<strycore> guess I'm doomed to wait for nvidia to release their drivers then ...
<bjsnider> "doomed" might be a bit of an inappropriate word to use in this context
<bjsnider> your computer will not explode and kill you if you do not get natty on it right this minute
<rww> It may explode if you do get natty on it.
<rww> I think we used to have a factoid to that effect during an earlier cycle... ;)
<strycore> i know, i know, but i'm not used running on stable releases *that* long
<Adys> apparently nvidia uploaded 270.26 a few hours ago. any idea if it works with most recent xorg stack?
<Adys> ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/270.26/
<Adys> theres no changelog
<Zuhaitz> Hi.
<Zuhaitz> I am experiencing problems with 11.04
<Zuhaitz> Unity crashes many times.
<susundberg> Well you have to provide some more information more than that
<Zuhaitz> I cant, I dont know the reason.
<Zuhaitz> The WM crashes and then, I have to restart GDM in a TTY
<susundberg> WM crashes while doing what? Is it clear pattern?
<susundberg> Is there something on the logs?
<Zuhaitz> What log?
<Zuhaitz> /var/log/what? :)
<susundberg> $HOME/.xsession-errors and /var/log/Xorg
<susundberg> and i does unity have one of its own?
<susundberg> See also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity
<susundberg> (thats all i can say, sorry -- i am not familiar with unity)
<Zuhaitz> (nautilus:3271): GConf-CRITICAL **: gconf_value_free: assertion `value != NULL' failed
<Zuhaitz> ** (nm-applet:3280): DEBUG: foo_client_state_changed_cb
<Zuhaitz> ** (gnome-screensaver:3365): WARNING **: screensaver already running in this session
<Zuhaitz> ** (nm-applet:3280): DEBUG: foo_client_state_changed_cb
<Zuhaitz> system-config-printer-applet: failed to start PrinterDriversInstaller service: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied: Connection ":1.155" is not allowed to own the service "com.redhat.PrinterDriversInstaller" due to security policies in the configuration file
<Zuhaitz> Dont see more errors
<strycore> For those wondering about the new nvidia driver that was released today (270.26), tried it and no it's not compatible with the new Xorg stack
<Zuhaitz> When Ubuntu will have a 2.0 OpenGl support?
<susundberg> strycore: good to know!
<strycore> maybe a second opinion would be good, but I tried all the ignoreABI stuff, and no luck for me
<zlatan> hi to all...I installed 3D experimental driver and now I only get screen with wallpaper and nothing else...I have also Debian on PC...can I fix this problem with Debian and mounting on Ubuntu partition
<zlatan> any suggestion?
<Raylton> hi... someone know if unite 2d is in repository ubuntu or is make pre installed ?
<Djlbert> Does anyone know if it is possible to calibrate joysticks in ubuntu because jscalibrator was removed from the repo
<Raylton> hi
<Raylton> someone cam help me
<Raylton> ?
<Raylton> *can
<MTecknology> I have no idea what happened... but it seems that when I boot my server now I get as far as 'Begin: Running /scripts/init-bottom ... done.' and it just hangs
<MTecknology> It doesn't even go further when trying to use the recovery option.... any ideas why?...
<jpds> You're runnning a server with Natty?
<MTecknology> jpds: of course; that's what I'm running on all of my servers :D
<MTecknology> and laptops
<Pici> There were some plymouth updates recently.
<MTecknology> I didn't even update the system in the last 2 weeks
<MTecknology> hm... an older kernel let me finally get into recovery mode; and it seems there's a kernel update..
<MTecknology> alrighty... getting updates seems to have made it work again- thanks :)
<MTecknology> jpds: so.. why wouldn't you run natty on a server yet?
<MTecknology> I've been doing it for about 3 months now
<jpds> MTecknology: I like sanity and stablity.
<MTecknology> how are you supposed to be a good admin with your sanity intact?
<jpds> I'll find a way.
<penguin42> for a server I'd stick to an LTS unless it was just a home machine
<MTecknology> nothing I run is production for a company; just my websites, irc, some nginx websites, a bot for a few nginx, ubuntu, and other channels
<MTecknology> nothing that anyone will cry over except me if gone
<espen77_> hmm....having problems getting a2 or daily iso, the file i get is from 22.dec.2010 for both a2 link and daily, also md5 dont match...
<espen77_> anyone know a reason why "wget http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/natty-desktop-i386.iso" would give an old file?
<patdk-wk> espen77_, you put yourself behind a bad caching server?
<patdk-wk> cause it's not, it's current
<espen77_> does the wrate fw of china count? am currently in bijing.
<espen77_> *grate
<patdk-wk> dunno
<Pici> It might.
<espen77_> guess i have to wait until i get back to eu to get a fresh iso
<penguin42> espen77_: In that case it might be interesting to take a download there and when you're back compare the binary
<espen77_> is it possible to get the md5sum file from 22 december 2010?
<penguin42> doubt it
<espen77_> aww...to bad....that is the date stamp on the iso
<penguin42> hmph, pidgin crashed
 * patdk-wk installs vulture to clean it up
<penguin42> hehe
<ActionParsnip> !info vulture > ActionParsnip
<BluesKaj> do we nvidia users still have to use the nouveau driver if we upgrade to natty ?
<penguin42> that's what I'm hearing from others; I'm an ATI guy
<BluesKaj> penguin42, I was using natty , but the xorg files that got removed and upgrded broke my system so I had revert back to maverick ...just thought I'd check in to see if anything has changed.. Obviously not :(
<Daekdroom> Where does network-manager store its log or messages or whatever?
<genii-around> Yay, I'm on 11.04 with nvidia driver :)
<Daekdroom> genii-around, how'd you do that? D:
<yofel> hm, the X folks said that 270.26 doesn't work with natty either though..
<genii-around> Daekdroom: I used the 270.18 driver off of the nvidia site ( 64 bit)
<yofel> then you're lucky
<gpc> that is cheating
<yofel> as that doesn't work here
 * gpc takes genii-around's coffee privs away
<genii-around> gpc: Hah!
<genii-around> I did have a helluva time getting it installed. I had to install nvidia-current which got nouveau out but it also removed important suff like ubuntu-desktop kubuntu-desktop and so on. Then I installed the driver, rebooted to cli and installed ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop again
<nemo> genii-around: oh hey...
<nemo> genii-around: you're using nouveau?
<genii-around> nemo: Not right now. I was before
<nemo> ah. darn.
<yofel> I use nouveau
<nemo> yofel: mind running a test for me?
<yofel> sure, what kind?
<nemo> yofel: basically, the Firefox guys are trying to decide what Linux drivers won't crash when running certain opengl operations
<nemo> yofel: Mesa in Maverick crashes on intel cards, doesn't in Natty
<nemo> so they are determining versions and such
<yofel> hard to say, I use firefox 4 daily find here  on my desktop
<nemo> yofel: you using a nightly build or a beta?
<yofel> the mozilla PPA daily builds
<nemo> hmmm
<nemo> wonder how close that is.
<nemo> eh. probably close enough
<yofel> 4.0~b12~hg20110215r62541+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1
<yofel> is what I use
<nemo> yofel: do you mind running MOZ_GLX_IGNORE_BLACKLIST=1 firefox
<nemo> oh
<yofel> 4.0~b11+build3+nobinonly-0ubuntu2
<yofel> is what natty has
<nemo> https://cvs.khronos.org/svn/repos/registry/trunk/public/webgl/sdk/tests/webgl-conformance-tests.html
<nemo> then run that
<nemo> and tell me if it crashes?
<yofel> just crashed when opening the site
<zlatan> hi...my natty can't connect to the internet...it's trying and trying but no result...once it showed me that my ath5 calibration went down or something like that?? How to make this work
<nemo> you're serious
<nemo> yofel: uh....
<nemo> yofel: it shouldn't even load webgl.
<nemo> until you click the start button
 * yofel tries again
<nemo> yofel: was that the only page you had open?
<nemo> I guess it must have been if you had just restarted with ignore blacklist set
<yofel> no, and I had errors in terminal, so let me try this differently
<yofel> ###!!! ABORT: X_GLXDestroyPixmap: BadLength (poly request too large or internal Xlib length error); 4 requests ago: file /build/buildd/firefox-4.0-4.0~b12~hg20110215r62541+nobinonly/build-tree/mozilla/toolkit/xre/nsX11ErrorHandler.cpp, line 190
<yofel> specifically
<nemo> yofel: basically, I'm a big fan of webgl, and I want as many linux drivers as possible to be whitelisted
<Daekdroom> yofel, I think that BadLenght issue was fixed in some recent package update.
<om26er> natty daily ISO is not respecting any icon theme for the last few days, it defaults to gnome-icon-theme which package should be the bug in?
<nemo> yofel: might ask you to rerun against a firefox nightly build off of ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/nightly/latest-trunk/
<yofel> Daekdroom: ah, nemo: it doesn't crash when opening the page without your setting though
<nemo> if Daekdroom is right
<Daekdroom> It's not a firefox issue, tho
<yofel> I do have all updates installed
<yofel> nemo: nope, if I set your variable, then firefox-4.0 crashes as soon as it opens the page
<Daekdroom> yofel, http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/natty/+source/mesa/7.10-1ubuntu2
<nemo> yofel: well. that's a shame
<yofel>   Installed: 7.10-1ubuntu2
<nemo> yofel: looks like right now at least, fglrx is safe (at least for my card, although fglrx still has crap Xrender support) and nvidia proprietary is
<nemo> and intel is fine if using later versions of mesa
<nemo> yofel: so looks like they might do a version check on that one in the blacklist
<nemo> but nouveau apparently is fail
<nemo> yofel: mind terribly trying a nightly?
<nemo> see if it still crashes?
<Daekdroom> yofel, what about xorg-server?
<yofel> let me first restart X, maybe that will help
<nemo> yofel: wonder if glxgears would crash :)
<nemo> or hedgewars or some other opengl game
<yofel> 1:7.6~3ubuntu4
<Daekdroom> Wow. It still uses that version scheme?
<Daekdroom> Because latest in NattyChanges says 2:1.9.99.901+git20110131.be3be758-0ubuntu4
<yofel> *that* is xserver-xorg-core
<zlatan> any suggestion on my problem?
<nemo> zlatan: *shrug*  - anything in dmesg?
<nemo> zlatan: does ifconfig -a show the device?
<nemo> what *is* the device anyway?
<zlatan> atheros wireless
<zlatan> nemo, it connected when I installed it for few times for few minutes
<zlatan> now it does not even do that
<Daekdroom> zlatan, was there any update since?
<yofel> ok, X restart didn't help, now let's see what your nightly does, I would be suprised if the outcome would be different though..
<zlatan> Daekdroom, I installed it today and updated kernel to 2.6.38-3...nothing else
<Daekdroom> yofel, ah, the bug report says those fixes didn't actually fix it =P
<yofel> ah :S
<Daekdroom> I'm pretty sure it is indeed #714280
<Daekdroom> (which does not have anything to do with clutter at all, apparently)
<yofel> nemo: as I thought, the nightly crashes too
<Spirits-Sight> Does anyone know if the Nvida issue has been resolved?
<yofel> still no working driver
<Daekdroom> Interesting.
<Daekdroom> I'm using xorg-edgers and my firefox didn't crash when running the WebGL tests
<Daekdroom> That means the fix is somewhere upstream already.
<nemo> yofel: without even pressing the start button for the test
<yofel> I never got the time to do that
<nemo> yofel: do you mind terribly opening, say, about:blank instead
<nemo> then going to a simple webgl test page?
<nemo> yofel: https://cvs.khronos.org/svn/repos/registry/trunk/public/webgl/sdk/demos/google/shiny-teapot/index.html  for example
<yofel> about:blank open
<Spirits-Sight> I want to put back 11.04 alpha 2 however I am using a NVida card,  is there a way I can get it installed and not have problem booting into it with gettings like a checker screen with Lots of different sq?  I really really like it it was very stable intill right before release was made when it came display  how do I install the edger stuff before doing upgrade?
<yofel> nemo: that only gives me http://yofel.dyndns.org/pics/ext/ffx_teapot.png
<nemo> yofel: but it doesn't crash...
<nemo> yofel: huh. but the webgl did not load
<nemo> yofel: and you had MOZ_GLX_IGNORE_BLACKLIST=1 ?
<yofel> yes
<yofel> in the terminal I get "failed to create drawable"
<yofel> if I click on the original demo link I get "This page requires the O3D plugin to be installed."
<nemo> heh
<nemo> O3D is what webgl is trying to avoid
<nemo> kinda hard to do fun HTML5 in a plugin
<nemo> hrm
<nemo> yofel: oh wait. that one doesn't work for me either :D
<nemo> might be out of date
<nemo> (shader validation or something)
 * nemo looks for a more recent one
<yofel> ^^
<nemo> oh wait
<nemo> n/m
<nemo> it does work for me
<nemo> I'd just forgotten to start with MOZ_GLX_IGNORE_BLACKLIST=1
<nemo> fglrx still isn't whitelisted :(
<nemo> yofel: does nouveau actually properly support GLES2??
<nemo> oh well. looks like blacklist might be justified in your case :(
<yofel> Spirits-Sight: my nvidia pc's work fine with nouveau, well, almost
<yofel> nemo: that I don't know I fear
<nemo> yofel: does stuff like glxgears work ok?
<yofel> glxgears works fine
<nemo> http://learningwebgl.com/cookbook/index.php/WebGL:_Frequently_Asked_Questions#What_about_security.3F
<nemo> bleah
<nemo> although, that implies it does work
<nemo> just doesn't work *well*
<nemo> yofel: oh. here's a simpler one :D   http://www.doesmybrowsersupportwebgl.com/
<yofel> crash
 * yofel blames mesa
<nemo> nice
<nemo> yofel: but you're on natty
<yofel> bug 714280 was about natty I think
<nemo> yofel: anyway. the webgl guy at firefox would *love* it if you could get some proper debug info
<nemo> so he could file a mesa bug
<nemo> yofel: would involve you doing a firefox build though...
<yofel> meh, ubottu's gone too :S
<nemo> I'd be happy to walk you through what he asked me to do
<om26er> did anyone try a recent natty ISO and saw broken icons?
<yofel> nemo: as I'm not the only one that get's this error in natty, maybe you should wait until it's fixed first
<nemo> yofel: so there's a proper upstream bug already?
<StaRetji> Folks, what would be the lowest kernel to work with Natty Narwhal ?
<nemo> yofel: did you see how simple the doesmybrowsersupportwebgl.com page is? :)
<nemo> pet peeve. people who use innerHTML for text strings.
<StaRetji> I have to downgrade the kernel because of dahdi and fxs driver which doesn't work properly with latest kernels
<yofel> nemo: I meant https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/clutter-1.0/+bug/714280
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 714280 in mesa (Ubuntu) "The error was 'BadLength (poly request too large or internal Xlib length erro'." [High,Fix released]
<yofel> no.. not fixed
<StaRetji> I now that kernel 2.6.31 works well, so will this kernel work with natty?
<StaRetji> now=know*
<ikonia> StaRetji: no
<StaRetji> what would be lowest kernel?
<StaRetji> thx, ikonia
<yofel> nemo: yes, the page seems very simple, and if I don't ignore the blacklist I get a *big* Nay ;)
<ikonia> StaRetji: the one that ships with natty
<ikonia> StaRetji: that would be the lowest
<nemo> yofel: well. here's hoping that the mesa bug gets fixed soon
<nemo> yofel: so that FF4 final can support nouveau/mesa in Natty
<StaRetji> hm, I've downgraded to 2.6.36 so if that's the lowest I don't have other option but to go and get drunk lol
<ikonia> StaRetji: why do you not use the kernel natty provides
<nemo> wheee. my natty laptop appears to have hung on suspend
<nemo> again
<StaRetji> ikonia: because of custom fxs drivers are not working properly with latest kernels
<ikonia> StaRetji: ok, so log a bug for it rather than break your whole machine with a kernel change
<StaRetji> project owner just told me it works well with 2.6.36
<StaRetji> sorry, 2.6.31
<StaRetji> ikonia: he can't do it, he is aware of the bug
<yofel> that is a bit very old compared to 2.6.38..
<nemo> :( doesn't even respond to magic sysrq. bleah
<StaRetji> ikonia: anyway, thx for the info, I'm giving up
 * nemo sighs and powers it off
<penguin42> bah
<guntbert> ?
<penguin42> went out for a few hours and my desktop machine seems to have decided to go to power saving or something and then oopsed when I came back
<guntbert> I feel with you ... for a few days I have exactly that problem on an erstwhile stable 10.10 (after tasksel desaster)
<blueyed> Is "aptitude safe-upgrade" running havoc for you, too? Like "offen: 337699; geschlossen: 115455; zurückgestellt: 68; Konflikte: 94" ?
<guntbert> blueyed: I didn't try
<yofel> blueyed: that's a lot, but no, it does give me a reasonable solution for my held packages
<yofel> what's pending to be updated?
<blueyed> yofel: thanks for your interest! ツ - it aborted: http://paste.ubuntu.com/567457/
<blueyed> looks like an infinite loop.
<yofel> hm, looks like it..
<blueyed> yofel: do you have an upgraded system?
<yofel> yes, a few things are held back, but safe-upgrade simply skips those
<yofel> I did see safe-upgrade running out of ideas if the list of things to upgrade is huge
<blueyed> I see. My safe-upgrade crashes though apparently. Too bad.
<blueyed> Can you pastebin a list of your held back things?
<blueyed> just like what s-u would skip?
<yofel> here it's openarena currently, on another system it was ubuntone-client-tools
<yofel> just run aptitude interactively and check what you have under Upgradable Packages
<penguin42> hmph, another pidgin crash
<BUGabundo> anyone else having probs with freenode SSL?
<guntbert> BUGabundo: plenty of reports in #freenode atm
<guntbert> there is a ddos running
<guntbert> (it seems)
<BUGabundo> (2011-02-15 21:30:46) marienz: at least one of our servers currently has ssl issues
<BUGabundo> (2011-02-15 21:31:15) marienz: I currently recommend explicitly picking a working server (just pick at random from http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml until you hit one that works, most of them still do)
<BUGabundo> evening
<blueyed> BUGabundo: very good evening to you!
<charlie-tca> BUGabundo: Hello
<charlie-tca> appears to be a DDos attack
<penguin42> charlie-tca: Freenode connectivity?
<BUGabundo> hi
<charlie-tca> [Global Notice] Hi everyone. You will have possibly noticed some instability on the network earlier this evening. The network is under a sustained DDoS and so lag and possible further splits are to be expected. We apologise for the inconvenience - our fantastic sponsorship and infra teams are working to minimise the further impact. Have a nice evening!
<BUGabundo> anyone looking at this?
<BUGabundo> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/02/never-miss-notifyosd-notification-with.html
<charlie-tca> Isn't that freenode?
<penguin42> charlie-tca: Oh didn't see the notice; but I've had a few disconnects
<charlie-tca> I only saw it because it blocked some stuff I was trying to use when the notification bubble came up
<charlie-tca> well, didn't mean to make him go away :-(
<penguin42> hmph
<penguin42> pidgin is crashing a lot on natty to me today - I hope it's just a DDoS and nothing nastier
<BUGabundo> penguin42: got a freeze too
<BUGabundo> can't get Recent Notifications to start :(
<penguin42> oh great, at least one of these pidgin backtraces has libdbusmenu-gtk in it - sigh
<penguin42> don't even use the damn thing
<jadams> any idea when nvidia will be unbroken on natty for proprietary drivers?
<penguin42> jadams: I suspect that's down to Nvidia
<jadams> alternatively, any info on how to downgrade my X 'safely' so i can use the driver in natty?
<penguin42> you can't
<bjsnider> jadams, nvidia released a new blob today that is still not compatible with the new x-server
<bjsnider> quite a bizarre series of events
<penguin42> bjsnider: Might have been compatible with last weeks?
<bjsnider> no
<bjsnider> they based it on the same incomplete x-server as the .18 blob
<jadams> bjsnider, yeah, i just saw a post saying the latest beta still didn't work
<bjsnider> doesn't make sense unless it's a mistake
<penguin42> bjsnider: Maybe its a fix for something other than Ubuntu?
<bjsnider> there's hardly any change worth noting
<bjsnider> no idea why they bothered to release it at all
<rmcbride> Sure you can downgrade it safely
<rmcbride> it's not fun
<rmcbride> there was a procedure on the forums taht I used. ... might have the link here one sec
<Daekdroom> I think it'd be easier to install alpha2, install nvidia-current and then let all the xorg packages be held back
<rmcbride> http://www1.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10457052
<rmcbride> well yea holding back the packages is part of it
<rmcbride> but it really didnt take very long (I edited teh script there to not download servers that I dont plan to use
<Daekdroom> and AMD has just released 11.2
<MTecknology> root@panther:/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages# synaptic
<MTecknology> No protocol specified
<MTecknology> (synaptic:10210): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.0
<MTecknology> fun....
<MTecknology> and sorry for the paste; meant for one line
<rmcbride> in my case I couldn't use nouveau is it didn't recognize my external display at all. my options were downgrade xorg or to run windows on my main laptop
<rmcbride> could have reinstalled from alpha 2, but the downgrade took less time for that machine
#ubuntu+1 2011-02-16
<zlatan> hi to all...my ubuntu 11.04 can't to connect to internet(but it is trying)...when it type iwconfig it says for wlan0:
<zlatan> wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:off/any Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=20 dBm  Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:offEncryption key:offPower Management:off
<zlatan> any clue what is going on and how to connect :)
<zlatan> ??
<hv> is it true that you can no longer have two or more cities in the date/time indicator applet?
<hv> or I am missing something?
<coz_> hv,   I am not s ure on natty
<rmcbride> the original tz behavior should wind up back in the time indicator by release. It is not there now however.
<rmcbride> I believe it's being redesigned
<yellowblue> !ops im a true gangsta
<yellowblue> !ops
<hv> coz_: thanks (though you have quit the channel)
<hv> rmcbride: I see, thanks.
<rmcbride> no problem, hv. I noticed it too. I use the multi timezone thing a lot
<dw1> hello - looking for some Windows 7 Ubuntu 10.4 dual boot install advice. Anyone here can help?
<dw1> Windows 7 is already installed. I want to "install them side by side" without changing the size of any existing partitions, so I am torn between "install them side by side......" and "use the largest continuous free space"
<dw1> I want to do exactly both of these things, but I am asked to choose between them (or go manual).
<dw1> Which is preferred?
<cozziemoto> dw1,  I would go with  install side by side
<cozziemoto> dw1,  you should then be givine a slider to resize partition if you like for ubuntu
<cozziemoto> "given"
<Volkodav> go manual and do partitions as you like
<dw1> cozziemoto: OK, Thanks, advice noted
<cozziemoto> I am noticing that wacom tablet cursor is jittery  almost to the point of trails
<cozziemoto> who is implimenting the wacom drivers into natty?
<dw1> Volkodav: CAn you give me a little coaching on the manual option?
<dw1> Volkodav: I have already 3 primary partitions. I don't want them touched at all
<dw1> Volkodav: Two are for Windows 7 OS. The third is for my dta files
<dw1> Volkodav: So I want Ubuntu to manage with 1 extended partion and however many logical partitions in there it needs
<dw1> Volkodav: Does that sound OK to you?
<coz_>    dw1   did you read here?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition
<dw1> coz_: thanks. I'll take a look
<dw1> coz_: I really need an option that says "Install them side by side, choosing between them each at startup AND for this purpose use the largest continuous free space
<dw1> coz_:  That would be perfect
<coz_> cool
<coz_> mm
<dw1> coz_:  I I want to select two of four radio buttons, but it will only let me select one
<coz_> dw1,  generally it installs side by side anyway
<coz_> mm
<dw1> coz_:  So perhaps doing it manually is the way to go
<dw1> coz_:  Ah!!. Your last comment about side by side anyway is reassuring
<coz_> dw1,   ok  is that link explaining manual partitioning
<coz_> dw1,  when it gets to the partition manager.. a slider should be available for moving the partiion size around
<coz_> dw1,  it is by far the easiest way...however ...again... if you want manual paritioning go for it...
<coz_> I have to break here  ,,, be back in a few
<dw1> coz_: Thanks v much for your time
<victory> I just upgraded to natty, and it seems the "Classic" desktop and the "Ubuntu" desktop are both running the same Gnome panels. Where is the new Unity interface?
<sidnei> victory, you'll only see Unity if your hardware supports it. i think that means ATI graphics at the moment. i heard there'll be a fallback unity 2d that works for all graphic drivers before final.
<victory> sidnei, Thanks. I just figured that out. I have nvidia - was trying nouveau, but although compiz works in classic desktop, I get no window decorations in the normal/unity desktop
<victory> the 2d is in the repos, but does it work?
<sidnei> dunno. i know there's a ppa with it, which suggests that the repos aren't the latest
<sidnei> theres more info on omg ubuntu
<alkisg> Trying to upgrade natty, I get "dpkg-vendor: not found" by the mount package
<alkisg> Should I install dpkg-dev to workaround it?
<alkisg> OK symlinking /bin/true to /usr/bin/dpkg-vendor allowed the mount package to be upgraded.
<bazhang> bug #1
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<kcj> Ah. LOL. Fail on my part.
<om26er> the problem in the ISO; icon theme problem, is solved if you reinstall librsvg2-common and relogin. should I report a bug?
<hedin> Hi, I just hit what looks like a bug.... in evolution+mapi... here is the console output from evolution. http://paste.ubuntu.com/567636/
<SupeR_NovA> help me now run ubuntu 11.04 nvidia driver Vmware ?
<penguin42> my understanding is that the nvidia driver isn't available for 11.04 yet - but what does that have to do with vmware?
<rumpe1> me have nvidia driver ⊙_ʘ
<rumpe1> but of course not in vm
<yofel> rumpe1: not available for current X
<rumpe1> yofel, ? ... and what do i have then?
<rumpe1> i can use Nvidia X Server settings... thought this would be the nvidia driver
<yofel> I don't know, check the version of xserver-xorg-core, if you have the nvidia driver installed it probably kept new X back
<rumpe1> ah... could be
<yofel> even the newest beta driver from nvidia segfaults with x-server 1.10
<rumpe1> have v1:7.5+6ubuntu6
<rumpe1> well ... ok then
<yofel> that's xorg, and the old one
<yofel> current xorg is 1:7.6~3ubuntu4 and xserver 2:1.9.99.901+git20110131.be3be758-0ubuntu4
<rumpe1> and i wondered why to many packages were kept back :>
<yofel> I'm currently using old X with nvidia too, as nouveau isn't really usable here :S
<rumpe1> although network-manager is buggy, i'm still impressed with it's overall stability
<yofel> agreed, I'm on kde though
<SupeR_NovA> penguin42, I installed it under vmware and ask if I can install the drivers but it was not something to help
<penguin42> SupeR_NovA: NVidia install in vmware won't help you; there is a vmware driver
<SupeR_NovA> penguin42,  okey but is there a way to let third-unity to his happy the new
<penguin42> sorry, I don't understand that question
<zlatan> hi...there isn't skype or opera in my natty repos...how do I add them
<charlie-tca> zlatan: enable the canonical partner repository
<zlatan> charlie-tca, it says: ## This software is not part of Ubuntu, but is offered by Canonical and the
<zlatan> ## respective vendors as a service to Ubuntu users.
<zlatan> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu natty partner
<zlatan> # deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu natty partner
<charlie-tca> and it includes skype in natty
<zlatan> so I believe it is enabled but there actually isn't any packages in partner part of repo
<charlie-tca> !info skype
<ubottu> Package skype does not exist in natty
<charlie-tca> your right, zlatan
<charlie-tca> apparently doesn't get there yet
<charlie-tca> !info skype maverick
<ubottu> Package skype does not exist in maverick
<charlie-tca> I can't win with this bot
<charlie-tca> skype was in partner for lucid and maverick
<charlie-tca> maybe we don't get to have it until it closer to release.
<Pretto> unity is not working after system upgrade. what can i do?
<patdk-wk> not sure, I guess you could reinstall
<Pretto> patdk-wk: here is something that may help if someone wants to help http://pastebin.com/2KX4rxY4
<espen77> my natty launcher is showing the disks for my lucid system, any way to remove them?
<Pretto> does unity runs with nvidia?
<yofel> yes, but there is no nvidia driver for current X server 1.10 - nouveau has 3D support for some cards though
<Pretto> yofel: it seems that it's not working here
<coz_> ooo bug in valac
<BUGabundo> o/
<charlie-tca> Hello, BUGabundo
<Omega> How do you restart unity?
<Omega> I'm having stacking issues
<BUGabundo> you press the power button on the PC
<BUGabundo> :)
<Omega> (it doesn't autohide)
<ginnn> hi
<charlie-tca> logout/login?
<Omega> BUGabundo: If you don't have a useful answer, don't say anything.
<ginnn> any one here using 11.04 alpha 2?
<charlie-tca> isn't autohide broken again?
<Omega> I'm using intellihide
<BUGabundo> uuhhhh Omega is sensible :P
<BUGabundo> relax and have fun
<BUGabundo> if it aint working. it brokne
<charlie-tca> +1
<Omega> BUGabundo: You're not helping.
<BUGabundo> ahah
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> no help from me then :P
<Omega> This is a support channel, not a relaxing channel.
<BUGabundo> aahh
<charlie-tca> guess I will go back to relaxing, myself
<BUGabundo> you have been here for so long, haven't you ?
<charlie-tca> support is hard work
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: [[]]
<Omega> It's a shame two MOTU (that know eachother) would behave like this.
<charlie-tca> Um, I don't qualify for that. I am not a MOTU, developer, or programmer. I am simply another user here
<charlie-tca> Perhaps you think this a developers channel? Most of us are simple users that run the latest stuff to help test it.
<BUGabundo> +1
<BUGabundo> I'm just an Ubuntu Member
<BUGabundo> don't even Code a line :P
<Omega> Yes, meaning you've signed the COC.
<BUGabundo> but do help other users, report bugs, take care of documentation and promote FLOSS
<BUGabundo> COC doesn't make anyone MOTU
<BUGabundo> gives them them the title of Ubuntero/Ubuntista
<penguin42> Omega: Take it easy; no one here is a professional support guy; people do it to try and move stuff forward - so take it easy
<BUGabundo> penguin42: from my POV
<BUGabundo> telling someone to be calm, tends to irritate them
<penguin42> BUGabundo: True :-)
<Omega> If he was honestly trying to be helpfull I wouldn't have made it such a big deal.
<BUGabundo> if you ask nicely and clearly what you want
<IdleOne> I can see where Omega is coming from, they are having an issue and it is frustrating, the answer they got were not helpful but were also not violations of the COC. All that said NOBODY owes you anything here. we help when we can and if we feel like it. attitudes should reflect that.
<BUGabundo> and don't be so aggressive to users that spend their day helping others, you might get a bit more help
<BUGabundo> we are all here for fun and community help
<BUGabundo> IdleOne: I've , as all of us, have been hit by ooohhhh so many frustrating bugs....
<IdleOne> indeed
<BUGabundo> I've been running devel since 6.06
<glenn> trying to boot to natty alpha 2 on a macbook and all i get is black screen
<IdleOne> So anyway, back to support :)
<Omega> glenn: Did it work before?
<Omega> BUGabundo: Did I not ask clearly and nicely? Was I being aggressive?
<glenn> no this is first time trying with this disk, i don't it likes my nvidia video card, do u know the boot parameter for vesa
<glenn> or is there a "rescue mode" option?
<BUGabundo> Omega: ok, /clear
<BUGabundo> what can we help you with?
<BUGabundo> GPU? 32bit or 64?
<BUGabundo> upgrade or clean isntall?
<BUGabundo> fully updated or milestone?
<BUGabundo> which driver? which WM?
<BUGabundo> enough for you ?
<BUGabundo> I guess I scared him
<BUGabundo> oh well
<Omega> Why do you need to know _any_ of the things you asked me to answer my question?
<Omega> Stop wasting my time, really. If you don't know the answer, don't respond, don't tell me to reboot.
<BUGabundo> you need a sense of humor
<IdleOne> OK lets start over.
<Omega> Again, this is not the place for humor.
<IdleOne> Omega: can you please restate your question
<Omega> How do you restart unity? I'm having stacking issues.
<IdleOne> log out and log back in
<vish> Omega:  "unity --restart"
<IdleOne> also I think the command unity --reset
<Omega> Thank you vish.
<IdleOne> or --restart
<vish> hmmm.. maybe IdleOne is right :D
 * vish hides..
<vish> iirc, the reset on was to reset to the default options..
<IdleOne> Now that we got that sorted. Please keep in mind that you will get more flies with honey...not sure you would want more flies.
<IdleOne> :)
<vish> yummy :p
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, are you a motu now?
<BUGabundo> heck no
<penguin42> BUGabundo: He's a BOTU, not got the mastership yet
<BUGabundo> can you imagine the amount of stuff I *could* break? :P
<BUGabundo> ahahahahahahaha
<bjsnider> he called you a motu
<BUGabundo> yeah
<bjsnider> it's clearly a conspiracy
<BUGabundo> he tough *everyone* here was
<BUGabundo> or at least by the cloak
<penguin42> meddlers of the universe
<bjsnider> oh, maybe he meant you're an ubuntu member
<BUGabundo> I guess
<BUGabundo> !membership
<ubottu> Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<IdleOne> How did you get membership?
<IdleOne> they accept anybody
<IdleOne> :P
<bjsnider> bribery plain and simple
<BUGabundo> I went for an Inquisition
<BUGabundo> plus some past probs caused me a bit of trouble
<BUGabundo> then again, my past 20k karma at LP helped too
 * BUGabundo misses 20k
<vish> BUGabundo actually cheated to get that 20k from what i hear
<vish> ;)
<BUGabundo> LIES
<BUGabundo> I used to work more then the darn ubottu
<vish> the plot thickens ;)
<BUGabundo> kept up to date on pretty much any bug on +1
<BUGabundo> and all MLs
<BUGabundo> can't keep up with that this days
<BUGabundo> most of my effors are now directed to android and CM
<hggdh> heh. welcome to the group
<BUGabundo> and our local android forum
<BUGabundo> hheeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyy hggdh
<BUGabundo> missed you buddy
<hggdh> BUGabundo: pois ca estou :-)
<hv> oh god! appmenu indicator leaks like crazy. used 1.6G mem!
<vish> BUGabundo: hggdh has been happily lost in the world of ubuntu-users mailing list ;p
<BUGabundo> how's the job at canonical?
<BUGabundo> still rolling ?
 * vish hides..
<hggdh> vish: I left the ML :-)
<BUGabundo> I haven't been in -users in years
<BUGabundo> lucklly
<hggdh> BUGabundo: life goes good
<vish> hggdh: finally!! good for you :)
<BUGabundo> I left ALL MLs when I got a SSD
<BUGabundo> over 80GBs of email dumped lol
<penguin42> weird; my chromium is locked up (100% cpu) as is wicd-client, exaile and quicksynergy
<bjsnider> exaile? ugh
<BUGabundo> penguin42: shitf + esc
<penguin42> bjsnider: I bounce between exaile and amarok at the moment, my amarok stopped working and I haven't figured out why
<bjsnider> the guys who develop exaile should go and fix amarok
<BUGabundo> ahaha
<bjsnider> instead, we have lots of programming resources and each one is developing his own media player
<bjsnider> do we need 647 media players?
<vish> penguin42: i thought you were a gnome user..hmm..
<BUGabundo> MOCP ftw
<vish> or maybe i'm confusing with someone else :)
<penguin42> vish: <---- is running gnome ----> is running KDE    although they both used to be Gnome but with Unity I thought I'd try KDE again and have stuck with it for a few weeks
<vish> ha!
<hggdh> penguin42: how KDE behaving?
<penguin42> hggdh: Not too bad, I've got a fix submitted for one bug that was annoying me (can't mount luks partitions) but at the moment natty is being flaky for me in both gnome and kde
 * hggdh will keep with the known evil, then
<penguin42> pidgin on here is being flaky I think with libdbusmenu, and the open radeon drivers on the kde box are getting flaky
<hggdh> penguin42: weechat (at least the dev version) runs nicely here
<hggdh> (but no dbus interface)
<penguin42> hggdh: I don't think it's pidgin's fault from the last crash I got - I think it's libdbusmenu, but now I've got all the debug packages installed it hasn't crashed again yet
<hggdh> of course
<hggdh> now it knows you will be able to zero in the crash ;-)
<penguin42> yeh
<penguin42> the radeon crashes are annoying me though - I think it was Sunday when I just had loads of different crashes
<hggdh> this is actually something I am getting worried on, I cannot check on UNity right now -- no nvidia drivers
<hggdh> so it's nouveau and the known issues, with the classic desktop
<penguin42> hggdh: I tried unity for a while, it was flaky as hell and I didn't like it, so this machine is just running classic
<bjsnider> nvidia released a new blob a couple days ago that added almost nothing to the previous one, an annoying move by them
<hggdh> penguin42: unless you have an Intel card, this is pretty much what works right now -- classic on X 1.10
<penguin42> bjsnider: I wish I could say welcome to closed source drivers, but unfortunately the open Radeon driver isn't helping me much
<penguin42> bjsnider: Yeh this box running gnome is i945gm
<bjsnider> nvidia is hiring more developers and may be shifting their linux strategy in some way
<hggdh> BTW, grapevine says Dell is buying AMD
<penguin42> yeh heard that, could be fun to watch
<bjsnider> why the hell would dell want amd
<bjsnider> dell has been paid for years by intel to use their chips
<penguin42> Dell often used Radeons
<charlie-tca> Nothing but Radeon a couple of years
<Pretto> will natty will be ready to run on laptops with nvidia till april?
<penguin42> Pretto: It'll probably be a little bit before release
<penguin42> Pretto: It happens pretty much in every release that the closed drivers take a while to catch up
<Pretto> penguin42: hehehe i hope so, i was trying it today but had no luck with nvidia drivers
<Pretto> penguin42: when you install it the xorg is removed
<penguin42> Pretto: I think that's because it conflicts with the version of the X server
<Pretto> penguin42: maybe, i hope that it doesnt happen after release, it causes the system to be unusable to an end user
<penguin42> Pretto: It normally gets sorted out
<Pretto> penguin42: let's wait :)
#ubuntu+1 2011-02-17
<SheeEttin> anyone know if cryptsetup misdirecting passphrase input during boot is a known issue?
 * penguin42 doesn't do cryptsetup at boot time on his natty machines
<Daekdroom> Has Unity got broken in latest updates?
<Daekdroom> I haven't tried it lately.
<ecinx3_> thanks Daekdroom
<Daekdroom> ecinx3_, what video driver do you use anyway?
<ecinx3_> I haven't installed any
<Daekdroom> ecinx3_, I presume it's a intel or radeon card then.
<ecinx3_> I assumed it detected the right one
<ecinx3_> intel
<ecinx3_> from software-center 3.4.2-0ubuntu2 (unity)
<Daekdroom> Yeah, that's the latest
<Daekdroom> and it's working here.
<ecinx3_> was working earlier today
<ecinx3_> that's why it looks like soemthing broken more than a bug
<Daekdroom> ecinx3_, rename your ~/.compiz folder to check if there is something wrong with compiz parameters
<ecinx3_> I renamed it, how do i check the param
<Daekdroom> ecinx3_, try starting unity now.
<ecinx3_> idk how to, i just started by logging into 'ubuntu-desktop'
<Daekdroom> Ubuntu Desktop Session?
<ecinx3_> compviz --release ?
<ecinx3_> yes
<Daekdroom> 'unity --replace' or 'compiz --replace', I'd try the first.
<ecinx3_> compviz --replace*
<ecinx3_> Genius!
<ecinx3_> holycrap, i have a left sidebar now
<Daekdroom> Yeah, that is unity's default.
<ecinx3_> the bottom is missing though
<ecinx3_> should i do compviz?
<Daekdroom> Again, that is unity's default
<Daekdroom> No. Unity uses compiz by default.
<EOF-sensei> heh
<EOF-sensei> You just figured that out?
<ecinx3_> it looks a little different..
<Daekdroom> EOF-sensei, that was an answer
<EOF-sensei> it is different
<ecinx3_> do you know how to get the bottom part back?
<Daekdroom> ecinx3_, if you don't like it, you can use GNOME Classic Session.
<ecinx3_> I mean it looks a little different from my priior session
<EOF-sensei> yyup
<Daekdroom> Personally, I wouldn't try mixing the bottom gnome panel with Unity.
<EOF-sensei> heh
<EOF-sensei> I lost my numeric keypad in generic 2.6.37 and up
<EOF-sensei> I need it for blender or I will put a gun to my head
<ecinx3_> that isn't my intention, i had top bottom, and no left earlier in here
<Daekdroom> ecinx3_, but Unity IS what you're currently seeing, if you don't like it, you're better off going to classic gnome, really.
<Daekdroom> Unity has little to no customizability now.
<EOF-sensei> I don't see it gaining any
<ecinx3_> it's fine.. but earlier the bottom bar had the applications open
<ecinx3_> and the top had the menubar
<EOF-sensei> it needs a lot of polishing before it should be default IMHO
<ecinx3_> now they both on the top, kind of
<Daekdroom> ecinx3_, actually, the applications are on the left bar.
<EOF-sensei> I wish they didn't hard-change audacity for the top menu
<ecinx3_> Oh..
<EOF-sensei> it's now unusable
<ecinx3_> I see
<Daekdroom> EOF-sensei, yeah, I don't like them compiling stuff upon libunity. Should have been separated packages =/
<Daekdroom> ecinx3_, you're likely to face problems with unity as of now anyway, and you can go back to classic interface any moment by logging your session as "Classic GNOME" or something like that, in the bottom bar of the login screen.
<Volkodav> How can I make this permanent ? xmodmap -e 'add mod3 = Scroll_Lock'
<penguin42> I think there is a .xmodmaprc that's read during login - never tried it
<Volkodav> I do not see it - maybe create it ?
<Omega> BUGabundo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines And for all others that were being unhelpful.
<BUGabundo> what's up ?
<Omega> "If you get stuck, say so instead of guessing; someone else will step up and continue."
<penguin42> Volkodav: Yeh I think so, I can't honestly remember the format or the exact name - but I think it's that
<Volkodav> well won't hurt to try - if it does not work then trash it
<BUGabundo> night everyone of you crazy FLOSS lovers
<penguin42> night BUGs
<ecinx3> I broke it by doing CTRL C on ther terminal where i did Unity --replace
<ecinx3> failsafe mode had the left bar on the bottom i guess, and no wifi
<ecinx3> I have the taskbars with a caveat a terminal is attatched to the top bar
<Eighteens> hello and thanks if you can help me with my issue regarding Ubuntu 11.04, I recently upgraded from 10.10 and after reboot the boot menu was not visible, it said "Monitor out of sync." So thinking that i might be able to use the down arrow to get into another os from the menu, while that was successfull i still can't use ubuntu in the graphical x mode,   I later was able to get into etc/default/grub and removed the # from the graphi
<MTecknology> upgrading xserver-xorg-core wants to remove xserver-xorg xserver-xorg-core xserver-xorg-input-evdev xserver-xorg-input-synaptics xserver-xorg-video-intel
<MTecknology> .........
<MTecknology> I think something went breaky
<Volkodav> read the topic ?
<MTecknology> oh....
<MTecknology> the topic was cut off and I didn't see that
<Volkodav> have nvidia card ?
<MTecknology> intel
<Volkodav> that should work not sure on intel though
<MTecknology> http://dpaste.com/424801/
<Volkodav> well yeah it wants to remove the old xorg
<Volkodav> you should be ok on intel
<Volkodav> go for it
<MTecknology> go for removing those?
<Volkodav> yeah
<MTecknology> I have a strange feeling when I reboot, I won't have X working :P
<MTecknology> we'll find out though :)
<Volkodav> you should be ok
<rww> MTecknology: this feeling you have, it's called "daily life on natty" >.>
<frewsxcv> i have a lab of ubuntu computers. what is the easiest why i can have them update at the same time from a manager computer
<MTecknology> Volkodav: yuppers... I was right :)
<MTecknology> it went breaky
<Volkodav> no X ?
<MTecknology> nope
<MTecknology> but my other suspicion was right too... by the time i got back the fix was already out there
<MTecknology> I think it was just my localish repo not fully synced up yet
<elricL> So,is there X for nvidia drivers now or not?
<Volkodav> rather is there nvidia drivers for new X lol
<espen77> anyway to remove cdrom, usb, hdd's from the unity launcher?
<bjsnider> elricL, no
<elricL> bjsnider: any eta on when it'll start workin again?
<bjsnider> when nvidia releases a new 270 blob that is built against the new x server
<bjsnider> no idea at all when that will be
<OhioEric83> hi all
<OhioEric83> well bye all. downloading the alpha and testing it out. take care.
<twager> Anyone tried gnome 3 in Natty ?
<coz_> twager,  I have not
<twager> coz_,  I tried it on a live cd and it looks great
<coz_> twager,  cool
<coz_> twager,  sorry   damn fingers :)
<coz_> twager,  what do you see as the difference?
<twager> coz_, Too much to list...Have a google and see it..Also several youtube reviews of it
<coz_> cool will do :)
<twager> I am just getting Ubuntu 10.10 so as to install gnome3 on it
<coz_> twager,  what is the difference with gnome3 and Unity?
<ikonia> twager: that is not supported here
<ikonia> this channel is for discussion ubuntu 11.04
<twager> ikonia, I am using 11.04 and was asking if anyone had tried gnome3 on it
<coz_> one thing that concerns me about natty is first boot... memory useages is at near 70%
<ikonia> twager: yes, is there a gnome 3 package in ubuntu 11.04 ?
<ikonia> coz_: isn't that mostly cache ?
<coz_> I can sdmem  that down  but it gradually rises
<coz_> ikonia,  mmm  might be but it is a bit "unusual"  for me
<ikonia> if it's cache, it's a good thing
<twager> ikonia, There is a gnome desktop that is possibl;e to upgrade to gnome3
<ikonia> twager: that's not what I asked, are there gnome 3 packages for ubuntu 11.04 ?
<twager> ikonia, No
<ikonia> twager: ok, so it's not an ubuntu 11.04 issue/discussion
<coz_> is banshee still going to be default in natty or is that canned because of the controversy?
<ikonia> don't know, it's a good question
<coz_> it will be interesting to see what happens with this
<yann2> hello! wanted to ask: How well does unity work without hardware acceleration at all (ie: VNC to a KVM vm) in 11.4?
<penguin42> yann2: There is a unity-2d that is supposed to be for that, not tried it
<yann2> thanks :) but "The 2D implementation of Unity will be using Qt 4.7 and QML" wow wtf :)
<yann2> I think I ll give it a try, thanks
<twager> Anyone running the Gnome desktop?
<twager> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto | The ATI and nVidia binary drivers may not be currently installable at the moment
<twager> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<penguin42> twager: Nvidia isn't having a good time on Natty yet
<penguin42> twager: The closed drivers still don't work with it
<twager> penguin42: So I see..Just installed but no joy..
<twager> !gnome3
<twager> !gnome 3
<judgen> Anyone having problems after installin nvidia-current?
<judgen> I am stuck in cli mode now.
<judgen> even if i remove the xorg.conf again it does not seem to work properly
<wormyourhonor> Would anyone know the status of the 10.04.2 release?   apologies if this is the wrong channel, please advise the correct one.
<raknorak> hey there
<raknorak> my interface is crashing if i start banshee
<Pici> wormyourhonor: I believe  that we're either done testing the ISOs or that process is still going on.  You can inquire about that status in #ubuntu-testing and/or take a look at http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<wormyourhonor> thx Pici
<Pici> Also, nice nick.
<wormyourhonor> :)
<FloridaGuy> can i make apt-get use ftp insted of http
<penguin42> FloridaGuy: Yeh, just edit the /etc/apt/sources.list
<FloridaGuy> penguin42: ok so change all http to ftp
<penguin42> FloridaGuy: Yeh as long as it's a valid URL it'll cope
<FloridaGuy> to me seems like ftp is faster then the same http mirrors
<penguin42> hmm, don't think it should be
<FloridaGuy> ok
<Daekdroom> Has anyone else been unable to install packages using software center?
<Daekdroom> It crashes aptd
 * penguin42 tries
<arand> Daekdroom: Similar
<penguin42> Daekdroom: Seems to have worked here - just randomly installed games->Puzzles->Berusky
<Daekdroom> penguin42, I'm talking about .deb packages, not installing programs from there
<penguin42> oh
<Daekdroom> bug 674047
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 674047 in appmenu-gtk (Ubuntu) "the xsession script should set the variable only if the needed file is installed" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/674047
<BUGabundo> evening
<penguin42> Hi Bugs
#ubuntu+1 2011-02-18
<BUGabundo> 194 packages upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 5 not upgraded.
<BUGabundo> Need to get 163 MB of archives. After unpacking 2,114 kB will be used.
<BUGabundo> we are pushing the boundries
<penguin42> ?
<BUGabundo> boundaries
<Ohelig> yo
<penguin42> indeed
<FloridaGuy> This is probly an unsoprted ? but here it is.....kubuntu 10.10 maverick....kernel 2.6.38-020638rc5-generic....from ubuntu 11.04 ....on boot i get /proc/device-tree..can't find root......but everything is runing smooth and faster then the current 10.10 kernel
<penguin42> FloridaGuy: I think there were some natty kernels out there specificalyl for testing on maverick
<yofel> really? I only know the mainline kernels (which he seems to be using)
<FloridaGuy> penguin42: this is where i got it from....   http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<penguin42> yeh
<penguin42> yofel: I seem to remember some a while ago
<FloridaGuy> it says natty
<FloridaGuy> works great
<FloridaGuy> the /proc/device-tree...cant find root....isent hurting anything
<yofel> FloridaGuy: that's not exacly the natty kernel, but the official linux kernels with the natty configuration and without ubuntu patches. Usually used for bug testing.
<yofel> they are the easiest way to get newer kernels on your system though
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> ore xorg updates
<yofel> penguin42: there is a backport of the maverick kernels for lucid, but I haven't seen others
<BUGabundo> .....should I do those
<BUGabundo> .....
<FloridaGuy> so the proc thing is a bug
<yofel> BUGabundo: todays X updates didn't break natty any more for me at  least (here on intel)
<BUGabundo> nvidia with nouveua
<BUGabundo> topic needs updating
<BUGabundo> ikonia: ^^^
<yofel> it does?
<BUGabundo> the link to the ML is old
<yofel> nouveau sadly isn't usable on my thinkpad, so I'm sticking to old X for now there
<BUGabundo> night
<penguin42> night BUGs
<Yanks> you know ur motherboard has 250$ worth of gold in it?
<Yanks> !ops
<Yanks> im gangsta
<Yanks> im gangsta
 * psusi facepalms
<xman> hi
<xman> in ubuntu 11.04 ''Wayland will replace the X server (and Xorg) - ''
<xman> is real?
<bazhang> no
<xman> so ubuntu11.04 will have gnome ?
<bazhang> correct. wayland has nothing to do with gnome
<xman> wayland is for unity ?
<xman> ?
<twager> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<twager> !gnome 3
<twager> !gnome3
<gnomefreak> how do you remove items from the gnome bar? right clicking isnt working
<robin0800> any one got shotwell problems?
<penguin42> I think I used it yesterday and it was OK
<robin0800> penguin42, thanks will reinstall as it seems to be an svg problem
<penguin42> what happens?
<robin0800> penguin42, it dosen't start and if run from terminal says svg wrong format and aborts but no crash and no crash report
<robin0800> penguin42, tried to open svg with image viewer but that dosen't work either
<penguin42> oh, no it's starting up fine and showing me my images
<Punkoff> Looks like I've broken my Notify-OSD - I'm getting old 8.04-like popups instead of hover-able ones
<robin0800> penguin42, I'll try today’s alternate cd
<penguin42> Punkoff: Yeh, I get those on this machine
<Punkoff> penguin42, did you solve that?
<penguin42> no
<Punkoff> sh#t, I have both netbook and desktop on natty, updating daily, and the netbook is just fine
<gnomefreak> ok that was odd not to mention annoying as hell :(
<gnomefreak> ok so how do i remove an icon from the gnome panel in unity?
<gnomefreak> ok updates == bad atm it will remove unity, ubuntu-desktop and all the indicator apps
<gnomefreak> python-appindicator is the reason indicator-* will be removed
<gnomefreak> ok how do you remove icons from unity app bar?
<Punkoff> rightclick -> uncheck the checkbox
<Punkoff> "keep in launcher" one
<penguin42> it's almost a double negative isn't it
<Punkoff> penguin42, uncheck the checked checkbox that you checked before then
<penguin42> that's right, unless you ticked the tickbox
<ipv5> check please
<coz_> anyone else getting duplicat internet connection symbols in indicator applet?
<jml> coz_: I have duplicate monitor symbols
<coz_> jml,   mm  must be a glitch in the indiactor applet
<genii-around> Hm. remove with purge on xserver-xorg-video-nouveau, nouveau-firmware, and libdrm-nouveau1a still leaves it loading at boot somehow
<weld> hello, can someone help me to debug my xorg? It seems for some reason the nouveau fails http://paste.ubuntu.com/568813/ unity and kde with desktop effects used to work fine until a week or two ago with libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental installed.
<weld> what i get from the Xorg log is that the vesa driver gets used because the nouveau driver fails
<penguin42> looks to me as if it was trying to look for a kernel drm driver and failed
<weld> penguin42: i'm looking for some advice on how to track this problem properly and report a bug
<weld> lspci: http://pastebin.com/NYiCs2Vvl
<penguin42> weld: If you do a modprobe nouveau what do you get?
<weld> penguin42: i can do modprobe and modprobe -r without trouble while on X, so nouveau doesn't seem to be in use
<coz_> hey guys.. when creating a new panel ...dual monitors... I cant seem to alt drag it to the secondary monitor... another way ?
<Volkodav> anybody has skype crash on start with this error after recent upgrade: Inconsistency detected by ld.so: dl-deps.c: 622: _dl_map_object_deps: Assertion `nlist > 1' failed!
<penguin42> Volkodav: It looks like other people are seeing that and it looks like http://sourceware.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=12454  (from a discussion on another channel)
<Volkodav> yeah I saw that bug but it does not seem very much relevant
<Volkodav> I'll try the patch though
<penguin42> Volkodav: The answer seems to be downgrade libc
<Volkodav> hmm
<blueyed> Does nybody else have sound stuttering with amarok?
<penguin42> blueyed: It occasionally stutters for me when other players don't - it's rare for me, but it's a fast box
<blueyed> Also, I have a problem with cryptsetup during boot, where it does not find the "foo_unformatted" devide.
<blueyed> penguin42: ok, would be the same then probably. It got better today, but has been really worse the last days.
<penguin42> last couple of days amarok wouldn't play at all for me
<blueyed> What other good audio players are there? Mainly for streaming currently.
<coz_> Listen  ?
<yofel> blueyed: tried a different phonon backend?
<genii-around> VLC is pretty good al-around
<blueyed> genii-around: yep, but it does not like this particular .pls file.
<yofel> vlc is nice, but not really an amarok replacement
<blueyed> yofel: ack. would be enough for streaming currently now. I have switched the backend from xine to vlc now.. ツ
<blueyed> coz_: thanks for the tip - I do not have it installed, but will check in case of amarok/phonon keep failing.
<blueyed> yofel: vlc backend just "stuttered" horribly, too.
<coz_> cool
<yofel> ah ^^ - try the gstreamer backend too, that's the new default at least, I use vlc too
<yofel> :/
<blueyed> at least amarok still crashes when changing backends.. now at GStreamer.
<blueyed> still stutters.. now to Listen.
<blueyed> lastfm app appears to work good, too.
<blueyed> is only amarok and/or phonon affected by this?
<blueyed> (listen still installs)
<blueyed> Here's my mountall/cryptsetup bug btw: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mountall/+bug/719563
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 719563 in mountall (Ubuntu) "mountall: fatal error: cannot open /dev/mapper/crypthome_unformatted" [Undecided,New]
<blueyed> coz_: listen crashes on startup: TypeError: could not convert type int to gchararray required for parameter 2
<coz_> yikes
<blueyed> untu) "mountall: fatal error: cannot open /dev/mapper/crypthome_unformatted" [Undecided,New]
<blueyed> sry
<coz_> not sure what the issue is then
<coz_> I have to break here but will be back a bit later
<blueyed> Since I have weechat running on my server I cannot understand why people leave.. ;)
<blueyed> bug report is here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/listen/+bug/721419
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 721419 in listen (Ubuntu) "listen crashes on startup: TypeError: could not convert type int to gchararray required for parameter 2" [Undecided,New]
<blueyed> so, any other good players besides laggin' amarok and crashin' listen? ツ
<IdleOne>  vlc, mplayer, smplayer, gnome-mplayer, amarok, rhythmbox, banshee, kaffeine, xmms, totem, totem-xine
<blueyed> IdleOne: you have a nice list of favorites.. ;) vlc does not work(with this pls at least), the same for mplayer and reivates. next one to try would by rhythmbox then..
<om26er> how can i check about how old my natty install is?
<blueyed> reivates=derivates
<blueyed> om26er: what do you mean with how old? uptime?
<blueyed> last update?
<om26er> blueyed, install date
<blueyed> om26er: like you have installed it fresh?
<om26er> yes
<blueyed> om26er: You might look at the oldest file in /var/log then for example.
<IdleOne> uname -a will show you install date of the running kernel
<IdleOne> not sure how you would check install date of system
<blueyed> om26er: given zsh, which you could install and use, this should work: ls -lU /var/log/**/*(Om)|head
<blueyed> (in a shell of course)
<Volkodav> blueyed: try qmmp - this puppy can play what all others can't
<blueyed> Volkodav: sounds similar to vlc then.. ツ - I have been using it before.. IIRC it is a winamp clone, similar to xmms?! - will try.
<Volkodav> not clone but yes looks like it
<IdleOne> blueyed: that command gives me: ls: cannot access /var/log/**/*(Om): No such file or directory
<blueyed> wow. archive is a fast moving target currently.. or.. my apt-cacher-ng is crashing..
<Volkodav> plays wavepacks with tag support
<blueyed> ..prolly both.
<blueyed> IdleOne: try installing zsh first, and then use it.
<blueyed> IdleOne: "sudo apt-get install zsh", "exec zsh" (in a shell)
<blueyed> IdleOne: at least "(Om" is specific to zsh to sort my modification date, oldest first.
<blueyed> IdleOne: you could do the same with "find", too - but I am too drunken to help you with that.
<IdleOne> heh
<om26er> bug 721431 ;)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 721431 in unity (Ubuntu) "Skype tray icon appeared. It's against new unity philosophy." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/721431
<IdleOne> shows me Nov 7, 2010 which sounds about right
<om26er> blueyed, worked, thx
<om26er> 2010-11-26
<blueyed> om26er: great!
<blueyed> keep in mind though, this might not fit - it says 2005 for me, but it might be older.. "2005-06-09 23:29 /var/log/installer/partman" ^^
<blueyed> yeah. I would be 10 bucks on having hte oldest system here anyway.. ツ
<blueyed> s/be/bet/
<penguin42> blueyed: Oldest Ubuntu system yeh; this is 2007 - my dads debian box I updated earlier in the week was 2003 I think though
<blueyed> penguin42: 2003 is very nice, yes. Oldest Ubuntu might have been from 2004 though. It is just my first install though.
<blueyed> I've dived into Linux and Ubuntu with Hoary, and never reinstalled.
<danyR> Is anyone else having problems with MSN in Empathy? Gmail works fine, MSN fails with "network error"
<gnomefreak> ok no matter what i try i can not remove the "workspace switcher" from the menu bar. same with a few others like "OS" "files and folders"
<BUGabundo> I can't believe how bad maverick ATI drivers are :(
<BUGabundo> now booting a live image of natty to try to see if I can use my TV via HDMI properly
<penguin42> natty are really flaky for me - much worse than maverick
<penguin42> what do you see with HDMI? (I'm not using it)
<BUGabundo> its all tint green
<BUGabundo> the screen size is bigger then the TV
<BUGabundo> etc
<BUGabundo> but booting live image from internet aint the best of my ideas
<BUGabundo> it will eventully get there
<BUGabundo> just might take tooo long
<penguin42> the green tint is odd; however the bigger than the TV might be the TV; in the manual for a Bravia we've got is a note that says on the HDMI it tries to do scaling, not sure what you have to do to persuade it to be sensible - I've not tried
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> though about that too
<gnomefreak> ati works fine here
<BUGabundo> hey gnomefreak
<BUGabundo> via HDMI?
<gnomefreak> hi BUGabundo and no
<penguin42> gnomefreak: open driver? Which card?
<BUGabundo> ah
<gnomefreak> penguin42: HD4200 and using the ati drivers. the flrx or whatever the name of them is are not in Natty atm
<BUGabundo> RV710730
<BUGabundo> sorry
<BUGabundo> bad line lol
<BUGabundo> HD4500
<BUGabundo> a M92
<penguin42> Yeh I've got an HD4350 with RV710 here - really unstable
<gnomefreak> mine is either 4200 or 4500 give me a min
<BUGabundo> I've even build the driver from source , last cycle with the help of sarvart
 * BUGabundo hands gnomefreak a lspci
<gnomefreak> thanks :)
<gnomefreak> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS880 [Radeon HD 4200]
<gnomefreak> 4200
<BUGabundo> if any of you guys could test HDMI I would appreciate
<BUGabundo> now I need to get this work done
<BUGabundo> will try again later
<penguin42> my HDMI TVs aren't in the same room as the computer unfortunately
<gnomefreak> seems cant add to panel either
<gnomefreak> brb but there really should be a way to add/remove icons to/from gnome side panel
<penguin42> gnomefreak: You mean unity?
<gnomefreak> penguin42: yes
<penguin42> yeh, I can't get the hang of it
 * penguin42 is just using classic
<gnomefreak> up until a few weeks ago i was unable to run unity. new PC i can run it :)
<gnomefreak> there are 4 icons i cant remove and i cant add any
<Daekdroom> This is fun. Indicator-applet-complete crashes but if you use indicator-applet and indicator-applet-session nothing will crash.
<kklimonda> ah, another great upload on friday :)
<kklimonda> good evening
<yofel> hey kklimonda
<gnomefreak> is the pae kernel related to the 64bit proc or the 3gig memory and up?
<penguin42> gnomefreak: pae lets you do more than ~3gb memory on non-64bit
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<gnomefreak> it seems right clicking on trash and emptying it freezes and the me menu can not be moved no lock/unlock option
 * gnomefreak wonders what happened to the gnome applets that are of no use anymore
<Daekdroom> WHY? Why are indicator applets crashing? :(
<gnomefreak> they arent here. did you update the latest?
<gnomefreak> libindicator3 i think is what you should be looking for (to be latest)
<Daekdroom> Yeah. I have libindicator3.
<Daekdroom> Now I can't use indicator-applet-complete or indicator-applet :(
<gnomefreak> in unity?
<Daekdroom> Classic GNOME
<gnomefreak> ah
<Daekdroom> Haven't checked unity, I should do that
 * gnomefreak misses all my gnome panel applets
<gnomefreak> including weather applet
<gnomefreak> you cant do much of anything with gnome panels in unity
<Daekdroom> Yep, Unity's indicators are alright.
<Daekdroom> I guess that means I'm moving.
<gnomefreak> yay i added a menu icon
<gnomefreak> that gives me an ised
<gnomefreak> idea
<BUGabundo> penguin42: http://p.bugabundo.net/working-in-style
<Daekdroom> Eww. Unity is so crashy
<genii-around> BUGabundo: I thought you had a plate with a cupcake on it there and got hungry until I realized it was a mouse :)
<gnomefreak> not here. it had its issues earlier but as long as i dont do more than 2 things it works fine
<BUGabundo> genii-around: sure, just use the tag FOOD on my blog
<BUGabundo> should be enough to get you fed for a year or so
<gnomefreak> mouse+iceing==not too bad
<genii-around> Heh
<genii-around> BUGabundo: The slideshow thingy doesn't work here :(
<BUGabundo> slide show?'
<BUGabundo> heck, did those guys enable it ?
<BUGabundo> bah
<BUGabundo> just go to regular
 * genii-around sips his coffee and kicks his computer
<h00k> genii-around: percussive maintenance.
<genii-around> Yup
<gnomefreak> who had the indicators crashing?
 * gnomefreak might know the problem :)
 * gnomefreak scrolls
<gnomefreak> Daekdroom in classic try disabling compiz see if the crashing stops
 * gnomefreak goes for smoke
<genii-around> Are some changelogs actually binaries? apt-listchanges seems to think so sometimes
<gnomefreak> not sure if apt converts the file. changelog files are txt files
<gnomefreak> brb sorry i should be smoking
<Daekdroom> gnomefreak, I'm using metacity
<gnomefreak> genii-around: apt may not be able to read debian/changelog so it may get it from another file
<gnomefreak> Daekdroom: ah ok. i hear compiz is crashing
<genii-around> Hm
<rmcbride> hooray, today's kernel update seems to have fixed the ACPI issues (no brightness control, brightness set to arbitrary, unpleasantly low levels) on intel video
<Daekdroom> Odd. indicator-applet starts working all of a sudden
#ubuntu+1 2011-02-19
<Gulfstream> which version of LibreOffice will Ubuntu 11.04 have?
<BUGabundo> !info libreoffice
<ubottu> libreoffice (source: libreoffice): office productivity suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.3.0-1ubuntu1 (natty), package size 3 kB, installed size 44 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 armel armhf hppa i386 ia64 mips mipsel powerpc powerpcspe ppc64 s390 s390x sparc kfreebsd-amd64 kfreebsd-i386 all)
<Gulfstream> BUGabundo: I meant.... will Ubuntu 11.04's LibreOffice update to the next LibreOffice or will it stay the same like how OpenOffice.org did in previous versios of Ubuntu?
<BUGabundo> no idea
<BUGabundo> E: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/e/eglibc/libc6-i386_2.13~pre1-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb: 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.30 80]
<BUGabundo> this can't be good!
<Patrickdk> it's that launchpad *bugfix* :)
<Patrickdk> Company Profile
<Patrickdk> Employees: 20
<Patrickdk> Average Employee Income: Negative
<Patrickdk> Benefits: Health plan, 401k, paid vacations
<Patrickdk> oh opps, wrong chan :)
<BUGabundo> there's a bug fix for you :P
<BUGabundo> night
<bp0> does unity work in vbox with guest extensions/3d support?
<bp0> i cant get ubuntu natty to work in vbox with any session
<bp0> classic or unity
<bp0> just blank screen with wallpaper
<lucent> ergh, Firefox4 is still bork
<lucent> "open with application" will download, then open the application, but does not open the downloaded file
<lucent> I think it's trying too quickly
<aroman> hey guys, does anyone have any idea how to customize a text string in ubiquity for natty?
<aroman> specifically I mean the "You may with to read the release notes" string
<aboSamoor> Hi all, I installed 11.04 amd64 bit. I can not get the mono theme or icons, any idea ?
<eagles0513875> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<DreadKnight> hello, upgraded to 11.04... and I had autologin... all i get is my stupid wallpaper.. can't even alt+F2...
<DreadKnight> there isn't even a single hotkey to log out my user... only lock the screen...
<eagles0513875> im doing what the upgrade link tells me yet its saying there is no new release
<eagles0513875> what do i need to do to get natty
<DreadKnight> alt+ft and type
<DreadKnight> update-manager dist-upgrade -d
<DreadKnight> alt+f2 I mean
<DreadKnight> eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> command not found
<eagles0513875> got it
<DreadKnight> you wrote it badly then
<eagles0513875> its sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<DreadKnight> copy paste
<eagles0513875> are you on gnme DreadKnight
<DreadKnight> yep
<DreadKnight> on on fucking windows 7 atm; can't do anything with my naty
<IdleOne> !language | DreadKnight
<ubottu> DreadKnight: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<DreadKnight> ye ye, language
<DreadKnight> need help
<eagles0513875> ouchie im upgrading my netbook from maverick to natty
<eagles0513875> you are aware that natty is still in development and issues like ur experiencing are expected to happen
<DreadKnight> I don't recall the silly names; just version numbers
<eagles0513875> natty = 11.04
<eagles0513875> if you ant a rock solid release go with 10.04 lucid
<DreadKnight> yep, but not having a log out hotkey is ultra lame
<DreadKnight> i'm stuck in an endless loop
<eagles0513875> you tried restarting x
<DreadKnight> there's no more restart X hotkey for ages now
<eagles0513875> yes there is its not enabled
<DreadKnight> same thing
<DreadKnight> if it's not enabled, I can't use it
<eagles0513875> can try restart x from command line
<DreadKnight> I said I can't even alt+f2, I'm not getting anything
<Ohelig> @DreadKnight, if I read correctly, you're screwed. Maybe install was corrupted?
<DreadKnight> but my wallpaper and when I press the shutdown button..
<eagles0513875> Ohelig: thats possible or a botched upgrade
<DreadKnight> Ohelig: tablet pc, no "unity 3d" support I guess
<DreadKnight> and I can't log out of my user, which has autologin
<eagles0513875> DreadKnight: you talking about the game engine unity 3d?
<DreadKnight> eagles0513875: fail, Unity, the stuff Canonical made;
<Ohelig> either way, I suggest you re-install the older version of ubuntu you were using
<eagles0513875> i agree with Ohelig especially if you need a working stable system go 10.04
<Ohelig> Can I assume that you made a backup of your files before upgrading to an OS in Alpha?
<DreadKnight> I have a home partition
<DreadKnight> everything is saved except installed stuff and such
<DreadKnight> but *what* I need is a way to log out my current user and log into Unity2D
<DreadKnight> because Unity2D should work fine
<DreadKnight> or a way to make my user not autologin, provided I go into a terminal view and do that from the command line
<DreadKnight> might as well switch to kde
<rumpe1_> DreadKnight, well... maybe recovery-mode and edit /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<DreadKnight> again
<DreadKnight> yeah, was thinking getting rid of gdm and installing kdm
<rumpe1_> or via lveMedium
<DreadKnight> but I can't go into recovery-mode or any other lame mode because I'm getting autologged into a mode that is not fit at all for my machine and results in severe ultra fail
<rumpe1_> boot, press shift *before* grub should come up, keep pressing... then grub and recovery mode should pop up
<DreadKnight> right; I get the screen anyway because I'm dual booting
<rumpe1_> ?
<rumpe1_> you said you don't
<DreadKnight> but still, not sure with what the recovery mode could help me with.. hmm
<rumpe1_> DreadKnight, if you don't know this, maybe natty really isn't the best choice for you
<DreadKnight> dual booting = grub showing up
<rumpe1_> then use recovery mode
<rumpe1_> and work in cli
<rumpe1_> i hope you are familiar with it
<DreadKnight> I can't think of anything that the recovery mode will help me fix
<DreadKnight> I use cli a lot
<rumpe1_> lol
<rumpe1_> well... give it a try :)
<DreadKnight> might take a peek, yeah
<DreadKnight> but if natty does this crap for most user, it's bye bye ubuntu being number one
<rumpe1_> you could edit gdm.conf, install kde, sustitute gdm with kdm ... whatever
<rumpe1_> oh man
<rumpe1_> it's not even beta :P
<DreadKnight> yes, but I could as well hit ctrl+alt + f1 after I boot
<DreadKnight> and log into CLI
<rumpe1_> yeah
<DreadKnight> I know it's not even beta, but still...
<DreadKnight> :D
<rumpe1_> ... buggy? :)
<DreadKnight> it's not the first time a release would be having issues or regressions...
<rumpe1_> that sentence wouldn't make any sense.... pre-beta=buggy as hell
<rumpe1_> sure
<DreadKnight> and I mean proper release
<rumpe1_> like every other OS release
<DreadKnight> is there an easy way to test out gnome3 in natty already?
<rumpe1_> dont know
<rumpe1_> i tried gnome shell in 10.10 ...
<rumpe1_> guess thats the same (?)
<DreadKnight> hmm
<rumpe1_> but good idea... will try it next ^^
<DreadKnight> anyway, this whole unity vs gnome-shell is a bit annoying
<DreadKnight> and nokia making deals with microsoft... makes me wonder a bit about qt and kde..
<Gulfstream> does the latest daily install without issue?
<edgy> Hi, vlc: Media -> Open file, takes too long to bring dolphin dialog box, seems to be a kde issue, can someone confirm?
<gnomefreak> anyone know if it is possible to add a custom launcher on the gnome panel(unity)
<gnomefreak> edgy: sorry i havent installed kde yet. i have a few more things to work out in gnome before i start installing other DEs
<Daekdroom> gnomefreak, to the panel? I don't think so.
<minotux> googleearth print "** is not gtk(2)" and then quit...., can anyone help?
<Daekdroom> The biggest customizability you can do is change the panel color according to GTK+ theme and its opacity.
<gnomefreak> Daekdroom: there seems to be alot of limits on what you can do to panel, maybe gconf has some other options but that is a lot to look through
<gnomefreak> Daekdroom: how do i do that?
<edgy> gnomefreak: np, thanks for your care anyway
<Daekdroom> gnomefreak, ccsm has some unity options
<Daekdroom> They're listed under the Unity Ubuntu Plugin
<Daekdroom> and the options are slowly growing
<gnomefreak> Daekdroom: is ccsm installed by default?
<Daekdroom> iirc, no
<gnomefreak> Daekdroom: ok thanks. i thought ccsm was for compiz but ill look
<Daekdroom> gnomefreak, it is for compiz
<Daekdroom> gnomefreak, if I hadn't read about the options it gives to unity, I wouldn't figure it out
<gnomefreak> defswork: ah ok i thought it was strictly compiz, and i wasnt sure if unity was using compiz
<dupondje> mmm
<dupondje> new kernel upgrade seems to break display
<gnomefreak> dupondje: maybe your problem is related to the link in the topic? i have no problems with display
<dupondje> nope
<dupondje> its since kernel update yesterday evening
<dupondje> rebooting with older kernel works fine ..
<gnomefreak> oh sorry
<gnomefreak> nvidia card?
<dupondje> ati
<gnomefreak> me too
<gnomefreak> sorry i dont know, i havent been keeping up to date with breaks for the last month or so
<dupondje> hard to debug ofc without any visible char on the screen :P
<gnomefreak> i agree
<dupondje> nothing in the xorg logs :s
<gnomefreak> dupondje: what is wrong with the disply? did you lose X altogether?
<dupondje> I see everything starts correctly, as I see a purple glow :p
<dupondje> but its 1 artifact ...
<gnomefreak> dupondje: unity or classic gnome?
<dupondje> classic
<dupondje> but doesn't matter ?
<dupondje> its already @ the login screen
<gnomefreak> dupondje: well it can. like i was under the assumption that unity didnt use compiz
<gnomefreak> oh it happens on login screeen?
<dupondje> ye
<dupondje> @ some stage it starts the vga driver I bet
<dupondje> and then screen gets corrupted :)
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm and you are usin the ait driver right not the flgrx(cant recall the exact name of it)
<gnomefreak> sorry this is my firrst computer with amd and ati
<gnomefreak> well i used ati back in breezy IIRC
<dupondje> not the closed indeed
<dupondje> but the ati driver :)
<dupondje> mmm
<dupondje> found it
<dupondje> http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git;a=commit;h=9f4283f49f0a96a64c5a45fe56f0f8c942885eef
<gnomefreak> its a bug in the kernel?
<dupondje> ye
<gnomefreak> oh
<gnomefreak> thats odd because i use ati drivers and the pae kernel(also a first for me)
<gnomefreak> odd as in im not seeing an issue
<dupondje> but what ati card you have ?
<gnomefreak> hd4200
<gnomefreak> im guessing the "hd" part is high def. but i dont use high def only because i dont know how to set it up other than using a cable for it
<gnomefreak> you know. ivve been around since brezzy dev cycle and there is still alot of things i never used :(
<gnomefreak> ok ccsm now, or maybe gconf has settings for panel including removing some icons
<dupondje> lets grab a daily :)
<gnomefreak>  will ccsm allow me to enable some things. example rain or snow on desktop and enabling the cube?
<gnomefreak> if not what would i use if i even can. this is for unity
<gnomefreak> also is there a place i can find out some info on my proc
<gnomefreak> sad news today. it seems we are dropping Mutter in Unity for Compiz
<ior3k> so anyone knows what's in store for us non-unity-using users?
<ior3k> all I need is xmonad and a vertical gnome-panel on the left side
<ior3k> I assume gnome-panel will eventually be phased out, right?
<lanoxx> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=590793&page=36 <--- post #360, can anyone tell me if it is a known bug that it is necessary to add a udev rule for scanner devices?
<gartral|cr48> I know this isn't really high priority, but i'd like too address the problems with the way powermanagment is done and see if there are ways too fix screen backlight control when the lid closes.
<weboide> Can someone help me with LVM? I'm trying to do something simple but it keeps failing
<weboide> I'm trying to see if that's bug or if it's just me.
<gartral|cr48> I know this isn't really high priority, but i'd like too address the problems with the way powermanagment is done and see if there are ways too fix screen backlight control when the lid closes.
<weboide> has someone already encountered "device-mapper: deps ioctl failed: No such device or address" ?
<twager> Anyone using gnome3 ?
<BUGabundo> no
<twager> BUGabundo: I like it in Maverick and thought I might try it in Natty...Will give it a whirl
<BUGabundo> should be in some PPA
<twager> Synaptic shows it..
<alex_mayorga> anyone using Google's 2 way verification and Empathy?
<alex_mayorga> never mind
<dupondje> ok :)
<dupondje> daily kernel fixes ati issue
<dupondje> good :D
<coz_> cool
<coz_> now if only nvidia were fixed :)
<coz_> Ubuntu one  losing connection and restoring connetion  many times within a minute :(
<dupondje> new kernel uploaded yesterday seems to break ATI :p so
<yofel> coz_: just got that too here
<coz_> yofel,  ooo good , at least I know its not just my system :)
<coz_> yofel,  it is not consistent at least in terms  of "timing"
<yofel> can't remember when it last happened here, but I haven't been using u1 for too long currently
<penguin42> out of interest (not having updated) how exactly does it fail?
<coz_> UbuntuOne?
<penguin42> ati
<coz_> oh sorry :)
<yofel> well, at least glibc seems fixed :)
<dupondje> penguin42: screen is corrupt
<dupondje> nothing visible :(
<penguin42> does ctrl-alt-f1 work?
<dupondje> nope
<penguin42> hohum
<dupondje> its a bug in kms
<dupondje> http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git;a=commit;h=9f4283f49f0a96a64c5a45fe56f0f8c942885eef
<BUGabundo> o/
<BUGabundo> akgraner: around ?
<hggdh> anyone having the indicator applet bellying up?
<hggdh> (classical desktop)
<Daekdroom> hggdh, bellying up?
<bazhang> failing
<Daekdroom> Yep. Mine is.
<Daekdroom> But I managed to make it not crash
<hggdh> Daekdroom: how?
<Daekdroom> I kill all indicator- processes, then try to reload it
<BUGabundo> hggdh: I had zeroconf applet
<Daekdroom> It eventually works
<hggdh> I can have the simple indicator-applet-session only. Initially I could restore the -complete, but no more
<Daekdroom> I'm using the -complete
<hggdh> BUGabundo: zeroconf?
<BUGabundo> avihi
<hggdh> Daekdroom: I *was*
<hggdh> BUGabundo: I am lost. What does avihi have to do with indicator-applet?
 * hggdh keeps on being ignorant of desktops...
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> you said you have probs with one applet
<BUGabundo> I replied saying ONE of my applets was having probs too
<Daekdroom> I don't know who to blame
<BUGabundo> in my case zeroconf applet
<Daekdroom> I'm using liferea, xchat, pidgin, indicator-weather and gm-notify
<Daekdroom> But as of right now, all of them are running and so is indicator-applet-complete
<hggdh> I hope they keep on...
<weboide> Hey guys, does anybody why php5-fpm isn't in natty? it's not in the FTBFS list at least..
<bazhang> !find php5
<ubottu> Found: libapache2-mod-php5, php5, php5-cgi, php5-cli, php5-common, php5-curl, php5-dbg, php5-dev, php5-gd, php5-gmp (and 45 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=php5&searchon=names&suite=natty&section=all
<weboide> bazhang: I checked packages.ubuntu.com already, it does not show up.. :(
<yofel> it indeed isn't there, might have been removed for some reason, a quick search didn't find a removal request though
<bazhang> its been removed
<weboide> and it seems to have a trace of having a package in natty in launchpad
<bazhang> it was there in maverick however
<weboide> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+package/php5-fpm
<yofel> ah wait, the source is php5
<weboide> ah probably hasn't build yet?
<weboide> it has been superseded by 5.3.3-7ubuntu1, but I guess this does not contain php5-fpm
<yofel> from php5 (5.3.3-2) unstable; urgency=low:
<yofel>   * Don't build FPM SAPI now
<yofel> maybe they dropped it there
<yofel> weboide: here's the full changelog https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php5/5.3.3-7ubuntu1
<weboide> thanks yofel, that might be why..
 * yofel checks packaging VCS
<weboide> yofel: I'll have to wait 5.3.5-1
<weboide> http://packages.debian.org/changelogs/pool/main/p/php5/current/changelog
<yofel> ah
<weboide> I don't know what the heck happened...
#ubuntu+1 2011-02-20
<yofel> weboide: you might want to go to #ubuntu-motu and ask how to proceed with bug 708504 - and if that should be a sync request now
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 708504 in php5 (Ubuntu) "[needs-packaging] PHP 5.3.5 is available." [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/708504
<yofel> and hurry up, we're 4 days away from feature freeze
<weboide> yofel: thanks, I'll do that then
<coz_> so with the 260.1936 released driver and the 270.18 beta.. do you think the nvidia issue can be fixed?
<bjsnider> nvidia will release an update at some point in the near future. until then, give it a rest
<voidmage> i take it nvidia proprietary drivers aren't working yet?
<charlie-tca> voidmage: correct
<xrdodrx> This may be a noob question...but what's the mac-like thing that's going on in Natty called?
<xrdodrx> Like how the top panel changes
<xrdodrx> and is it disable-able?
<ChogyDan> xrdodrx: I think Unity
<yofel> global menu, or appmenu, not sure
<xrdodrx> It's weird :s
<yofel> unity is the whole desktop shell, not just the menu integration inthe panel
<xrdodrx> maybe I just don't get it
<yofel> well, it is mac like..
<xrdodrx> is there documentation about it?
<xrdodrx> because I bet on release I won't be the only confused one :L
<xrdodrx> Just because that's how macs do it doesn't make it better
<amarin> hi
<amarin> unity under ubuntu linux 10.10 cannot run chromium
<amarin> it can
<amarin> but if you click preferences the computer halts
<bazhang> this is for 11.04 support
<amarin> which one is 10.10.
<rww> #ubunt
<amarin> it just says +1.
<rww> u
<bazhang> #ubuntu and chromium runs fine
<amarin> not 10.10 under unity.
<bazhang> it does here
<amarin> where are you.
<bazhang> in #ubuntu
<bazhang> as you should be
<amarin> okay
<hifi> umm, what
<hifi> dpkg: warning: downgrading libdrm2 from 1:2.4.20+git20100513.a3305b07-0ubuntu0sarvatt to 2.4.23+git20110218.a697fb6a-0ubuntu0sarvatt.
<hifi> (I did ask for this, but what makes it downgrading?)
<rww> hifi: first version has an epoch of 1. second version has no epoch, so defaults to 0.
<hifi> oh, that meant something
<rww> epoch is the thing before the colon on the first one. it's the first part of the version string that's checked. 1 > 0, so going from epoch 1 to epoch 0 is a downgrade
<hifi> so it was used that the ppa version would always override the released regardless which version
<SeraphX> hi, do i have to do something to enable radeon page flipping? X session protocol has no entry that it got enabled - unlike on intel
<kenta> Hi. I'm trying out 11.04. but nautilus and gnome-core wont install. they depend on other packages that can't be installed. anyone got a clue?
<penguin42> SeraphX: http://www.x.org/archive/X11R6.8.0/doc/radeon.4.html seems to suggest  Option "EnablePageFlip" "off"
<kenta> seems like nautilus and gnome-core depend on older packages.
<SeraphX> kenta_ do you have natty installed already?
<kenta> hell yes
<SeraphX> wasnt sure... sorry...
<kenta> for some reason gnome and nautilus got removed
<SeraphX> for how long did this problem persist?
<kenta> since i upgraded. 3 weeks ago
<SeraphX> hmm... im not very experienced but id say you got rid of them when there was a break in the programs during dist-upgrade
<SeraphX> have you tried to install them via synaptic
<kenta> when trying to install nautilus it says "nautilus depeneds on nautilus-dadta 1:2.33 but 1:2.91.9-0ubuntubuild2 will install
<kenta> "broken dependencies"
<kenta> can't really try synaptic. since i have no gnome
<SeraphX> well via apt-get .... then
<SeraphX> however.... usually waiting for dependencies to be fixed is an option
<kenta> yep
<kenta> thats what i'm trying
<SeraphX> at least i cannot help, maybe someone else can
<kenta> yep. that was my idea too. but it's been a while now
<kenta> ok
<kenta> thanks anyways
<SeraphX> just a sily question....
<SeraphX> you did update in apt-get right?
<kenta> yep
<SeraphX> k :D
<kenta> maybe someone knows about any ppt's i could add that will fix this?
<SeraphX> back to my problem, so you d suggest to use a xorg.conf configuration file?
<SeraphX> kenta: have you been using PPAs during upgrade to natty?
<SeraphX> cause my nautilus version is 2.32.2.1
<kenta> i've tried after i upgraded
<SeraphX> have you removed them again?
<kenta> yes
<SeraphX> PPA purge is the program for it i think
<kenta> yep. i have it
<kenta> maybe thats what have screwed up packages
<kenta> err.
<SeraphX> that would be my guess
<SeraphX> err.?
<kenta> *angry sound*
<SeraphX> have you tried to install a specific version of nautilus and gnome?
<SeraphX> you could try this way: apt-get install nautilus2.32.2.1-0ubuntu5
<edgy> Hi, whenever i get a notification, it appear in the top of the screen as well as on the bottom. I have no panel on the top, so why I am getting that?
<penguin42> are they both the same style notification?
<edgy> penguin42: yes i get exactly the same message at the exact same time, e.g kmail notifications
<penguin42> weird
<edgy> penguin42: when I minimize apps like kmail it used to go to a specific place in the bttom right, now I don't have it, what's its name?
<penguin42> edgy: The window list in gnome or task manager in kde? The thing on the panel?
<edgy> penguin42: yes, it's like the task manager but it would minimize the app to just a small icon
<penguin42> oh, not seen something like that for a long time
<edgy> penguin42: it's very difficult to describe but if you minimize qbittorrent e.g or close kmail I think you have them in that place
<penguin42> oh, you mean the tray icons on the panel?  Where things like indicator stuff is or the stuff prior to the indicator stuff was
<alex_mayorga> (nm-applet:4467): Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_widget_is_toplevel: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed
<alex_mayorga> what's this?
<penguin42> a bug
<alex_mayorga> penguin42: ubuntu-bug nm-applet?
<penguin42> coul be bug 704009?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 704009 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu) "nm-applet dumps core on resume from suspend (dup-of: 703039)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/704009
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 703039 in libdbusmenu (Ubuntu Natty) "libdbusmenu-glib crashes nm-applet due to new GVariantBuilder code" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/703039
<alex_mayorga> penguin42: so not worth filing?
<penguin42> dunno; I'd say probably not - there seems to be a new libdbusmenu from that as of 2 days ago and with any luck it may fix it
<alex_mayorga> penguin42: so I should first update and wait?
<penguin42> alex_mayorga: Yeh, see if it still happens with the new libdbusmenu version at the end of bug 703039, if it still does then report it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 703039 in libdbusmenu (Ubuntu Natty) "libdbusmenu-glib crashes nm-applet due to new GVariantBuilder code" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/703039
<alex_mayorga> E: Unable to locate package libdbusmenu-glib
<alex_mayorga> I do have libdbusmenu-glib3 at 0.3.98-0ubuntu1 though
<alex_mayorga> another one I see often is ** (nm-applet:4467): WARNING **: _nm_object_get_property: Error getting 'WpaFlags' for /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/AccessPoint/16: (19) Method "Get" with signature "ss" on interface "org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties" doesn't exist
<alex_mayorga> known?
<penguin42> it looks like libdbusmenu-glib3 comes from libdbusmenu
<penguin42> alex_mayorga: So actually it sounds like that libdbusmenu problem is still an ongoing one?
<vincenzoml> hi all
<vincenzoml> I see in current natty skype has a place in the panel; why dropbox doesn't?
<vincenzoml> I mean, do we have a notification area or what?
<charlie-tca> zeitgeist-daemon is crashing my installation process today
<charlie-tca> bug 722235
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 722235 in zeitgeist (Ubuntu) "zeitgeist-daemon crashed with OSError in makedirs(): [Errno 13] Permission denied: '/home/ubuntu/.local/share/zeitgeist'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/722235
<gr8Q> i could not 'edit connections' from gnome desktop everything is grey out! what should i do
<BUGabundo> evening
<charlie-tca> hello
<coz_> hey guys
<charlie-tca> hello
 * BUGabundo renames charlie-tca to hellobot
<charlie-tca> hm, at least you know someone is listening though?
<coz_> I noticed that the indactor applet failed several time on boot today...  ah well  :)
<viator> howcan iupgrade from metbook edition/mavrick todesktop edition/natty
<BUGabundo> !upgrade > viator
<ubottu> viator, please see my private message
<viator> ok those notes are great and all but its no for ppl going from netbook to desktop
<viator> ill try google i guess
<viator> the lazy way would be to just burn the cd and write over my install
<penguin42> viator: Upgrade netbook-netbook and just ensure you have ubuntu-desktop package installed, it will elt you choose during login
<viator> the commands dist-upgrade right?
<viator> its been a while
<penguin42> no, use do-release-upgrade -d
<penguin42> it cleans some stuff up for you at the same time
<dmb_> is unity 2d available in natty yet?
<dmb_> i try to install it, but it depends on something that wants to remove a crapload of stuff
<viator> i got it
<viator> thanks
<Daekdroom> dmb_, you have to wait for it to be rebuilt against libindicator3
<viator> is 2d just to save resources
<viator> or for people with driver issies
<viator> issues*
<viator> lets see how much stuff this breaks
<viator> heheh
<zniavre> good evening
<zniavre> anyway to reset unity-2d please ?
<Daekdroom> viator, driver issues
<ktosiek> Hi! quodlibet in repo is broken
<ktosiek> it works after running this line:
<ktosiek> cd /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.7/quodlibet/plugins; for d in editing events playorder songsmenu; do sudo rm $d/__init__.py; sudo ln -s $PWD/$d.py $d/__init__.py; done
<ktosiek> anyone knows if it's ubuntus or upstream bug?
<pr0ph3t> hi all
<g0bl1n> any news on NVidia Optimus ?
<g0bl1n> support
<pr0ph3t> to install virtualbox on natty, is the contrib version on the repositories?
<BUGabundo> not ours
<bjsnider> g0bl1n, nvidia has said that optimus will not get any linux support
#ubuntu+1 2012-02-13
<pangolin> kick me you fools
<guessst> I'm trying to set autologin in lubuntu 12.04 editing /etc/lxdm/lxdm.conf ---> autologin=myusername but it doesn't have effect... is this a bug?
<urfr332g0> guessst, you can do that from user
<guessst> urfr332g0: can you show me how?
<urfr332g0> guessst, I'm not in lubuntu to not really, look in the menu I would think.
<urfr332g0> to=so
 * kklimonda is surprised lightdm, or at least unity-greeter, is not being configured by gsettings
<guessst> ok... I'll try it
<ritz> hmm, selinux implementation on ubuntu (precise ) aint too great. Do we have an equivalent of setroubleshoot/sealert ( http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Docs/Drafts/SELinux/SETroubleShoot/UserFAQ ) ?
<kklimonda> ritz: not really, we've opted for AppArmor
<ritz> kklimonda, hmm, thanks. do we have a document on why so ?
<ritz> I believe, SELinux is a far superior implementation
<kklimonda> ritz: it's also much harder to implement and maintain properly
<kklimonda> I don't really remember a discussion about it in context of Ubuntu though
<micahg> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SELinux
<micahg> ritz: have you checked out apparmor yet?
<kklimonda> micahg: this page is frustratingly short given the complexity of selinux itself ;)
<micahg> well, our main focus is on apparmor
<ritz_> micahg, do we plan to change this to selinux anytime soon ?
<kklimonda> no
<ritz_> to target customers with high security requirements ?
<kklimonda> ritz_: what does AppArmor lack for your usecase?
<micahg> some of the security team works on apparmor
<ritz_> hmm, will this akin to additional paid service ?
<micahg> if there's something you think is missing in apparmor, I suggest talking to the security team
<ritz_> micahg,  kklimonda  thanks
<kklimonda> there is actually so little good documentation about differences between SELinux and AppArmor, and how do they apply to the real world. I'd love to read something good about AppArmor limitations (something more than path-based security is flawed and can never work)
<ritz_> kklimonda, I have shot an email regarding this
<ritz_> kklimonda, think netlabels , Xace
<alkisg> How can I have mandatory settings with gsettings?
<alkisg> I'm reading http://live.gnome.org/dconf/SystemAdministrators but it mentions a lot of system paths that don't exist in precise...
<alkisg> E.g. "dconf stores its profiles in text files in "/etc/dconf/profile/""
<alkisg> "The remaining lines of the profile describe system databases.  These databases are found in /etc/dconf/db/." ==> not found either
<alkisg> Also: $ dconf update
<alkisg> fatal: Error opening directory '/etc/dconf/db': No such file or directory
<denis_> so, is it currently impossible to get epiphany installed in precise?
<denis_> I get circular dependencyissues when trying to install the "gnome" metapackage :
<denis_>  gnome : Depends: epiphany-extensions (>= 3.0) but it is not going to be installed
<denis_>  epiphany-extensions : Depends: epiphany-browser (< 3.3) but 3.3.5-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<micahg> epiphany-extensions needs an upgrade
<Fai1ure> micahg: ok, so it's a known missing updated package then
<micahg> Fai1ure: can you file a bug and I"ll milestone for precise?
<Fai1ure> micahg: ok can do
<micahg> hmm, checking to see if a rebuild will help
<micahg> ah, no, ok
<Fai1ure> micahg: 931296
<Fai1ure> I'm a bit new to launchpad bugs, please excuse me if I did anything wrong
<micahg> bug 931296
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 931296 in epiphany-extensions (Ubuntu) "epiphany-extensions needs updating for epiphany 3.3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/931296
<micahg> Fai1ure: looks great, thanks
<Fai1ure> ok, thanks for your assistance :)
<CT1> astraljava: Thankyou.
<Fai1ure> so, possibly after the nss-change last week I am having trouble with getting Unity to work, it only sort of works with Unity 2D, but even then the launcher is nowhere to be found
<Fai1ure> it all worked swimmingly earlier last week
<Fai1ure> can anyone point me to logs I can check to troubleshoot it?
<qw-Russian> hello
<qw-Russian> help me please
<qw-Russian> i am install kubuntu 10.04 LTS after installation i am upgrade my system from 12.04 but after upgrade system is not started maybe started but i am not see write me system in the monitor
<Lekensteyn> 12.04 is not stable yet, stick to 10.04 or 11.10 for now if you are using it on a production machine
<qw-Russian> and that to do me?
<Fai1ure> qw-Russian: install kubuntu 10.04 again, and don't upgrade to 12.04 :)
<qw-Russian> and is it possible how  without a refixturing ?
<qw-Russian> ^(
<qwm-Russian> i am joinid
<guessst> hi, I tried to set autologin in lubuntu 12.04 but without success... could anybody help me to do it?
<guessst> ok, I found that for autologin, the correct file to edit is /etc/lightdm/lightdm.con and not /etc/lxdm/lxdm.conf
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha everyone
<MrChrisDruif> Just a small question; the background of LightDM should automatically change to the one the user is using in Pangolin?
<carrion> How broken is the alpha ?
<MrChrisDruif> I don't know carrion, why do you ask?
<carrion> Was thinking of using it
<carrion> Just curious how broken it was
<MrChrisDruif> Ow, I'm running Pangolin for weeks without much real breakage
<carrion> Right...
<carrion> Usually updating Ubuntu is enough to break it
<MrChrisDruif> I sometimes get the notification that an app didn't boot properly or something but one of the buttons of said message lets me restart it if necessary
<carrion> Are they still using unity ?
<robin0800> carrion, yes but now you can use gnome classic or gnome shell
<MrChrisDruif> Ow, I forgot to mention: I'm running GNOME Shell
<carrion> Thank god
<carrion> Unity is like the plague.
<arand> Hardly, it's the most uncontagious thing ever ;)
<carrion> Hardly ? It's disgusting.
<MrChrisDruif> Anyhow, seeing carrion isn't having an issue with pangolin because it isn't running it, could we get back to mine? Pretty please? ^_^
<carrion> And what is your problem?
<MrChrisDruif> My issue is with LightDM and it's background
<MrChrisDruif> I heard that LightDM would use the users background in pangolin
<rye> MrChrisDruif, yes, it does that for me, what happens on your machine?
<MrChrisDruif> When updating from oneiric...it doesn't
<carrion> ubuntu breaking on update ... never.
<MrChrisDruif> Yes, it's amazing. I did an upgrade from oneiric...I'm still surprised. But anyhow, it's not changing automatically
<MrChrisDruif> carrion; I'm not saying Ubuntu (or any other Linux for that matter) can't break from updating/upgrading. I'm just noticing an anomaly in this upgrade.
<carrion> ubuntu usually breaks stuff on update
<carrion> it's known for it
<MrChrisDruif> <_<"
<MrChrisDruif> carrion; nobody is forcing you to use Ubuntu. If you don't like it, then switch to another distribution. No need to moan here
<carrion> Then don't reply to me, tard
<MrChrisDruif> rye; you got my anomaly?
<MrChrisDruif> Or is that expected behaviour with an upgrade?
<Tm_T> carrion: please show respect toward other users
<carrion> suck my balls
<Tm_T> "just no" is "just now"? /:
<carrion> lol wat fag
<carrion> You suckin dick bro ?
<Tm_T> carrion: we have certain rules in our channels, and we expect people to follow them: one is respect
<carrion> shut up faggot
<jokerdino> please initiate the proceedings.
<jokerdino> ah, darn.
<Lekensteyn> what a joke.
<rye> MrChrisDruif, are you using an encrypted folder?
<MrChrisDruif> Nope
<MrChrisDruif> No real need for that, as I'm the single user on this machine
<MrChrisDruif> And if people really want to hack me, then some encryption won't be much of a challenge anyone (I've got nothing to hide)
<MrChrisDruif> But is it expected behaviour when upgrading from oneiric?
<rye> MrChrisDruif, and you are using gnome-shell, right? Let me check this
<MrChrisDruif> Yes, but using GS instead of Unity should not alter LightDM...right?
<qw-Russian> help me please
<qw-Russian> i would like install Delphi from my Spark (Linux)
<MrChrisDruif> What's the issue qw-Russian ?
<rye> MrChrisDruif, flashplayer installation
<MrChrisDruif> rye; sorry? Is the flashplayer the issue?
<qw-Russian> rye, prikin i am install flash auto
<qw-Russian> =)
<rye> MrChrisDruif, no, qw-Russian tries to, chatting with him in private
<MrChrisDruif> Ah
<alkisg> If someone speaks to me in IRC, the pidgin panel icon flashes. But in gnome-shell I don't see it, as the icon is hidden. Any way around that problem?
<MrChrisDruif> alkisg; don't you get notify-osd messages in the bottom of the screen?
<MrChrisDruif> (an other option would be to install a more proper IRC client like xchat, but that is up to you)
<alkisg> MrChrisDruif: if I'm looking at the screen at that time, yes, but if I'm away from my computer for 1 minute, I don't see any notifications (i.e. the flashing icon)
<alkisg> I think empathy shows a blue icon instead, but wouldn't that be hidden too?
<qw-Russian> were main channel from speak other people from other country
<MrChrisDruif> You could move your mouse to the bottom right corner to view any missed messages?
<qw-Russian> ?
<MrChrisDruif> qw-Russian; your looking for the Russian loco support channel?
<qw-Russian> no
<qw-Russian> other county
<rye> MrChrisDruif, installing gnome shell to see whether background drawing key is the same, lightdm peeks into user settings, so it should be able to
<alkisg> MrChrisDruif: that's missing the whole point of the panel icons though, which is to display program status without user action... I could just switch to pidgin instead...
<alkisg> (and see the blue color in the tab were someone has talked to me)
<alkisg> I guess what I'm asking for, is for a way to move some program icons from down+right to the up+right panel which is always visible
<qw-Russian> Were Help me from MS Oficce?
<MrChrisDruif> alkisg; maybe #8 is what you are looking for? http://www.noobslab.com/2011/11/things-to-do-after-installing-linux.html
<alkisg> MrChrisDruif: thanks, that looks like it should fix it for at least pidgin... I don't care much for the other icons, so it should be ok.
<MrChrisDruif> Use that ppa at your own risk of course alkisg ^_^
<alkisg> Yup thanks again
<gnomefreak> what PPA?
<qw-Russian>  i am install Spark by Linux but i have DB from Access Were me Download and install access from Spark ?
<MrChrisDruif> gnomefreak; the one in the link I showed alkisg
<gnomefreak> MrChrisDruif: thanks looking now
<MrChrisDruif> It *should* be okay as it's the webupd8team ppa gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> sojmehting bothers me about that whole article
<rye> MrChrisDruif, so, gnome and unity are using the same keys for wallpaper
<MrChrisDruif> Alright, that is positive I guess
<gnomefreak> the PPA contains the word "gnome3" but keeps mentioning "gnome-shell" gnome-shell is not the same as gnome3
<MrChrisDruif> So it is a setting in LightDM that doesn't get properly installed with an upgrade cycle?
<rye> MrChrisDruif, could you please try looking into /var/log/lightdm/ logs to see whether there are some errors?
<MrChrisDruif> Sure rye
<MrChrisDruif> The lightdm.log?
<rye> MrChrisDruif, x-0-greeter.log
<MrChrisDruif> rye; shall I pastebin it for you so you can check it? I don't know what to look for
<rye> MrChrisDruif, yep, try, i am not an expert though
<MrChrisDruif> You should have the link rye
<gnomefreak> anyone have an account for marlboro.com. i would love to have someone test it see if it opens but you have  to sign in first. the login screen is normal once i log in i get a black screen
<gnomefreak> it loads as if it has no content at all. but would love another to test
<gnomefreak> brb smoke
<qw-Russian> help me
<qw-Russian> i am install lazarys from Spark
<qw-Russian> but i am not search
<valdur55> qw-Russian, join in #ubuntu chat.
<valdur55> yoin to
<qw-Russian> understand
<qw-Russian> search
<MrChrisDruif> rye; back
<MrChrisDruif> rye; You wanted me to just log out or reboot?
<rye> MrChrisDruif, log out only
<MrChrisDruif> Alright, then it didn't work
<rye> MrChrisDruif, after you change the wallpaper
<rye> MrChrisDruif, what is current background gsettings value?
<zzecool> it seems that doing an update leaves you without Compiz    cause of missing "libcompizconfig0"  not yet updated
<zzecool> im using the main archive
<zzecool> did anyone else has this problem is any other archive up to date ?
<zzecool> Actually it looks like there is an epic upload of packages right now
<zzecool> in every update something new pops up
<jtaylor> feature freeze on thursday :)
<zzecool> i think it is wise to wait   , after all it is Debian freeze
<zzecool> jtaylor: exactly i just noticed
<zzecool> I saw new unity  plugin package
<zzecool> i hope they didnt remove Dodge on active window on this....
<FernandoMiguel> evening
<qw-Russian> hello
<qw-Russian> help me please people
<qw-Russian> i am install Lazarus but that there activation not all functions and possibilities
<trism> qw-Russian: did you install it from the ubuntu software center? try: sudo apt-get install lazarus; you may have only installed lazarus-ide by mistake (the names in software center can be confusing)
<qw-Russian> yes install
<qw-Russian> okey thank you
<qw-Russian> i am going sleeping
<jo-erlend> Interesting. I don't have the software center anymore. Is it just me, or has it gone on vacation or something?
<Daekdroom> jo-erlend, it's possible you unknowingly let it be removed by updates that broke dependencies.
<Daekdroom> I still have it installed
<jo-erlend> quite likely. It's being synced I'm told.
<Daekdroom> Check if the software-center and ubuntu-desktop packages are installed
<jrgifford> Well, here goes - updating my precise install.
#ubuntu+1 2012-02-14
<alex54321_> hello
<alex54321_> i have installed 12.04
<alex54321_> ubuntu
<alex54321_> how can i add to repositor for drivers of amd radeons?
<alex54321_> for having updates?
<alex54321_> hello
<alex54321_> ?
<h00k> I'm still having some libc6 issues, I'm unable to work around it thus far: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/841143/
<Guest59982> hey guys,  has anyone tried the latest alpha 2 build on an atom?
<h00k> I'm still having some libc6 issues, I'm unable to work around it thus far: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/841143/, and 'sudo aptitude safe-upgrade --full-resolver' gives: http://paste.ubuntu.com/841151/
<Canadian1296> I want to download 12.04 to test in virtualbox. I just need to confirm, but I want the "PC (Intel x86) desktop CD" right? I am on a 64 bit Mac, but I'm installing in virtualbox.
<h00k> Canadian1296: that's correct
<nhaines> Canadian1296: either should work, but x86 might be more straightforward.
<Canadian1296> h00k: Thanks :)
<FernandoMiguel> nite
<keniobats> hello there!
<keniobats> Ubuntu 12 is sucking my battery, it lasts 2h30min instead of the 5hs it last on my MacBook Air. Is there any chance to improve this?(I read about the kernel issue but don't know what to do). Thanks
<c_smith> Yayz! Precise is installed and running on my laptop without major Kernel Panic issues on boot! :D
<c_smith> and now I shall go to sleep.
<urfr332g0> So anyone install synaptic and having a no mouse cursor able to click on the search?
<mvo> urfr332g0: yes, known bug, should be fixed today
<urfr332g0> mvo, cool it is the search window but the search button that open the tiny gui works odd.
<urfr332g0> thanks.
<mvo> urfr332g0: yes, its a tiny bug, glade added a "can_focus=false" property into the ui description for no good reason
<mvo> 0.75.5~exp6 will fix it, its synced now but not build yet
<urfr332g0> lol it happens I just used the cli to remove an extra kernel, no biggie.
<urfr332g0> cool
<zzecool> Latest compiz updates broke almost all plugins functionality
<zzecool> Hot corners doesn working  + keyboard shortcuts  too
<zzecool> for plug ins like desktop wall   , expo  etc
<urfr332g0> zzecool, yeah just noticed the hot corners every thing else seems intact I have cool cube setup.
<zzecool> i use to change workspaces using ALT + left or right
<zzecool> and move the window to workspaces with  CTRL + ALT + left or right
<zzecool> and doesnt work
<zzecool> i tried setting into something else with the same result
<urfr332g0> zzecool, mine is set to change with mouse wheel if the cursor is on the desktop as well.
<zzecool> it didnt work
<zzecool> i see
<zzecool> Is mouse still working for changing workspaces?
<zzecool> i only have touchpad right now
<zzecool> cant test
<urfr332g0> zzecool, yeah it is a custom script I always use.
<zzecool> hmm
<urfr332g0> you want the script?
<zzecool> I also found Corrupted drivers behavior
<zzecool> no thank you
<urfr332g0> cool
<zzecool> im using nvidia 290 driver
<zzecool> and i have corrupted after log in until the unity launcher appears
<zzecool> correpted image*
<zzecool> (whatever sry for the typos)  :p
<urfr332g0> I have a ati never had to mess with a nvidia
<zzecool> There was a Xorg update i think this is the culprit
<zzecool> https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz-plugins-main/+bug/931960
<c3sso> hello
<c3sso> just wanted to report some problems I faced..
<c3sso> theming is a bit broken.  when I hover over buttons in the toolbar of e.g gedit, they are 1 or two pixel bigger, resulting in a jumpy movement when hovering...
<c3sso> is there a workaroud for this?
<c3sso> also, text colors of themes have changed without my interaction... any clue how to fix this until now?
<c3sso> rahter nasty bug: /etc/fonts/conf.d/65-nonlatin.conf contains missspelled xml which prevents unity greeter from starting...
<zzecool> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/931972
<c3sso> ok great.
<zzecool> c3sso:
<zzecool> c3sso: that was a bug that i found
<zzecool> c3sso: it doesnt have to do with your findings
<c3sso> I see
<zzecool> c3sso: i think you have to report it to "gnome-menus" package
<zzecool> Try on terminal   :   ubuntu-bug gnome-menus
<c3sso> thanks.
<zzecool> ubuntu-bug is a tool collecting and attaching for you the log files to your bug report on launchpad
<zzecool> You have to fill in the description + the title of the bug report :)   You gonna understand ones you use it :)
<zzecool> np
<zzecool> :)
<c3sso> I get lots of Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk-widgets.css:56:16: Not using units is deprecated
<c3sso> when running this
<zzecool> when running what ?
<zzecool> ubuntu-bug ?
<zzecool> omg c3sso
<c3sso> yes. so I assume its a general theming problem with the base gtk3 system getting updated towards gnome 3.4
<zzecool> dont take in mind what i told you
<zzecool> i was unsawering on a different guy from the other channel
<zzecool> omg lol
<zzecool> my bad
<zzecool> let me check your problem
<zzecool> c3sso:  i see you can open your software center  go to the history tab and search for updates on  packages that may be the culprit like  containing the word themes etc  or any GTK packages
<zzecool> and then report the bug using the "ubuntu-bug" tool from the terminal
<c3sso> http://paste.ubuntu.com/841503/
<c3sso> this does not happen when using raleigh
<c3sso> so I think its a theme specific problem with gtk3
<zzecool_> c3sso: i see i dont know what is your problem but the "ubuntu-bug gnome-menus"  wasnt going for you
<c3sso> I know. I guess the underlying theme mechanism has been updated and most of the themes I tried have probkems
<zzecool> what is your theme ?
<zzecool> im Using the Adwaita     GTK theme without problems
<zzecool> only some transperency  ones
<c3sso> different ones, but when I try elementary-borderless and universal I get a strange gray color for the text of menus in gnome-menu and menu instide applications
<zzecool> ermm
<c3sso> that was working before, without problems
<zzecool> i see
<zzecool> you can file a report on the GTK pachake
<c3sso> also the buttons in the toolmar are jumping 1.2 pixels when hovering over them, at some themes
<zzecool> package
<zzecool> you can also record a video of the bug and attach it with the bug report
<zzecool> this is the best
<c3sso> hmm good idea
<zzecool> use a tool like "recordmydesktop" or "kazam"
<zzecool> i like kazam
<zzecool> a trick about kazam is to set the FPS to 10 or 15 not more or it gonna look like 5 fps
<c3sso> ok.
<c3sso> ffmpeg is fine too.
<zzecool> if you are confy working with terminal its ok
<zzecool> kazam is ffmpeg gui as i can remember ;p
<c3sso> about the theming issues: some of the themes also try to theme the gnome-panel in fallback mode
<c3sso> which they shouldnt
<zzecool> Record all this on a video and report em :) its the best
<c3sso> and some are not theming the tray icon area, it has annother color than the rest...
<c3sso> I will
<c3sso> sth different:
<c3sso> do You have a clue which program provides the battery applet in the tray_
<c3sso> is it gnome-powermanager directly, or gnome-settings-daemon?
<c3sso> thi icon is ok, but I do not need it in my openbox session
<c3sso> there is messes aroud with tint2 panel.. It actually messes around in gnome panel tray too, sometimes (the size of the icon is too big, it uses too much space (2 - 4 times its size on both sides)
<zzecool> hmm i dont know
<zzecool> ahh
<zzecool> i know your problem
<zzecool> im using Faenza icons theme and there is a special workaround for the battery icon
<zzecool> let me check in the icon folders to see what was the trick
<zzecool> Yes the fix is that the icon theme is using the default ubuntu icons for the battery
<zzecool> everything else is changed
<Fai1ure> I'm having some serious issues with gsettings / gsettings-daemon, but I'm somewhat fumbling to understand how to debug it properly
<Fai1ure> if anyone has helpful hints I'd be extremely happy
<Fai1ure> gsettings get requests hang indefinitely, and gsettings-daemon seems to hang too
<Fai1ure> result is neither Unity / Unity 2D nor Gnome will actually start a useable desktop
<Fudge> hi when i boot i am getting crackly sound and it also echos, precise alpha2/amd64, updates. sound is Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) (rev 40), what could be causing it?
<Fudge> fyi options snd-hda-intel position_fix=1 fixes my sound problem
<aQute> i recently installed ubuntu 12.04 alpha2 and now I am getting an error while install updates something called partial upgrade(can t install all the updates), can anybody tell me how to deal with that ?
<Fudge> sounds like some packages are held back, think that is common at the moment
<aQute> if i do partial upgrade it stops
<cjohnston> Greetings, I can't tell if it's safe to upgrade precise again. bug #929384 has a package marked fix released, but 2 hours ago someone reported still having a crash. Opinions?
<Daekdroom> bug 929384
<Pici> ubottu isn't feeling well this morning.
<Daekdroom> Ah damn it
<cjohnston> :-/
<cjohnston> Daekdroom: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/929384
<MrChrisDruif> Does anyone happen to know what script "grabs" the current background to set the background in LightDM
<MrChrisDruif> ??
<valdur55> MrChrisDruif, it's dconf entry
<MrChrisDruif> It's a dconf entry?
<MrChrisDruif> And what could I do to troubleshoot if it doesn't work?
<valdur55> Oh damn.. it.s in conf file : http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/tool-change-lightdm-wallpaper-ubuntu-11-10/
<jbicha> MrChrisDruif: what version of gnome-settings-daemon do you have installed?
<jbicha> "slideshows" won't work (such as the Ubuntu contest winners or the GNOME blue stripes wallpaper)
<MrChrisDruif> jbicha; Version: 3.2.2-0ubuntu17
<MrChrisDruif> And I've got a static wallpaper
<lamalex> can anyone help me fix broken apt? E: Internal Error, No file name for libc6
<arand> lamalex: would you be able to provide release, architecture, whether multiarch is enabled, and a full transcript of the upgrade attempt?
<lamalex> arand, i'd be willing
<arand> lamalex: I think the upgrade log should be in /var/log/ somewhere
<lamalex> arand, I'm on P, amd64, with multiarch
<lamalex> term.log?
<lamalex> http://paste.ubuntu.com/841833/
<arand> lamalex: I've delegated that to cjwatson in #ubuntu-devel (someone there contacted him with a similar issue, I mentioned your comment here and he stated that this info would be useful)
<lamalex> aye aye
<arand> lamalex: Hmm, did you try restarting gdm and then re-running apt?
<arand> lamalex: Oh, seems there's libc-bin errors earlier, possible the gdm thingy is unrelated...
<lamalex> no i dont use gdm anyway
<arand> Or, argh, no that one goes in correct, ignore my libc-bin comment :/
<arand> lamalex: 16:51 < cjwatson> arand: bizarre.  'sudo dpkg --configure -a' might help
<arand> lamalex: Oh, you're already in the channel :)
<lamalex> yah but i wasn't watching
<cyberdo> installing ganeti2 and trying to create a VM yields: Could not start instance: Hypervisor error: Unable to get KVM version
<cyberdo> ubuntu server, precise, fully updated, amd64
<cyberdo> hints/pointers?
<cyberdo> ok.. I found the problem.. ganeti2 expects the version to contain 3 fields, KVM only has 2
<pharenozoic> Hi, anybody here know where the config files for GTK3 Rhythmbox are?
<pharenozoic> (Or, more generally, what the replacement (if any) for gconf in GNOME 3 is.)
<Ian_Corne> anyone know what's making unity-2d to uninstall atm?.
<pharenozoic> Well I've no dependency problems with unity-2d (or any other core packages), and I'm using up-to-date Precise i386. Tried reloading the repositories?
<Ian_Corne> pharenozoic: it's unity-2d that's blocking
<pharenozoic> Did update-manager (or synaptic smart upgrade) suggest a partial upgrade which removed it?
<Ian_Corne> It's not removed
<Ian_Corne> i tried to dist-upgrade
<Ian_Corne> but saw that it'd be removed
<Ian_Corne> so I stopped
<Ian_Corne> and investigated
<pharenozoic> You're already on Precise, right?
<pharenozoic> Have you tried using Synaptic and upgrading just unity-2d (say)? Synaptic will usually tell you the source of a conflict.
<kklimonda> Ian_Corne:  unity-2d-shell has been updated and it's breaking unity-2d-launcher and unity-2d-places (<< 5.4~)
<Ian_Corne> yes
<Ian_Corne> yes pharenozoic :)
<Ian_Corne> I'm updating as much as I can
<Ian_Corne> VLC is also broken
<Ian_Corne> well the update is
<Ian_Corne> the google repo's are also realy slow
<dank_> Woe is me... was on precise alpha 1, did update, then accepted a partial update... now update manager refuses to run, complaining "ubuntu-desktop: Depends: unity but it is not installed".  Should have read the sticky!
<dank_> Looks like the cause is unity needs slightly newer libunity-core and unity-common, guess the problem will fix itself soon.
<urfr332g0> dank_, if you get it working or reinstall make a clone.
<dank_> what kind of clone, and why?
<urfr332g0> dank_, a image can be done easily with clonezilla. Why, if you had one yiou would just reload quickly and be on the road again so to speak.
<dank_> Oh.  Fine advice.  (Although maybe rejecting partial upgrades is enough.)
<urfr332g0> dank_, having a image of your OS is the best insurance. If your going to be sarcastic I suggest you read the channel policies. :)
<dank_> Wasn't sarcasm.   Also, this system is kind of disposable, so I'm ok.
<dank_> sorry if my poor command of english was confusing.
<valdur55> Can anyone change default lubuntu.xml file?
<roothorick> all of a sudden today I can't access a hidden WPA2 AP. It worked last week, but now it just spins and spins and eventually gives up. Where do I even begin on this? Where's the logs?
<urfr332g0> roothorick, is it your link?
<roothorick> a Win7 laptop in the other room is connected to the same AP.
<roothorick> found the logs... "Association request to the driver failed"
<dank> OK, fixed that.  Then had to install ubuntu-desktop (!) and libcroco3 by hand.  Now update-manager happy, doesn't complain about partial updates, yay.
<urfr332g0> dank, cool ;)
<dank> ia32-libs-multiarch still unhappy.
<thechef> How can make window moving performance equal to 10.04-level?
<thechef> *I
<LacLacoix> i got a bug, btrfs tools
<LacLacoix> Sorry, your system lacks support for the snapshot feature
<LacLacoix> i cant install updates now
<LacLacoix> !paste
<yofel> LacLacoix: http://paste.ubuntu.com (bot is down)
<LacLacoix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/842179/
<LacLacoix> theres the read out
<LacLacoix> or terminal stuff
<LacLacoix> cant remove that package snapshot
<yofel> LacLacoix: the actual error is a bug in unity-singlet, as for the snapshot I don't know how apt-btrfs-snapshot works
<LacLacoix> o
<LacLacoix> so, any sugetion.
<LacLacoix> i hate to do this the windows way, but reinstall i guess. hehe
<jbicha> LacLacoix: Ubuntu currently has a rather out-of-date btrfs-tools, bug 894456
<LacLacoix> i better just reinstall. as for pricise beta, when is that due?
<LacLacoix> oops, precise beta
<jbicha> check the topic
<jbicha> !schedule
<LacLacoix> o
<LacLacoix> March 1rst Precise Beta 1 >:)
<LacLacoix> coolio, cya
<jrgifford> How would I go about troubleshooting a precise install that has A. broken theme (i think unity is borked) and B. is no longer able to handle a external display? open source ATI drivers if it helps...
<dank> Does failsafe x work?
<jrgifford> I'm currently booted into precise itself, using my laptops built-in display, no failsafe X.
<jrgifford> i'm even using unity 3D haha. :P
<dank> Sorry, I don't have much experience with external displays, I'll shut up now.
<jrgifford> ok. :)
<jrgifford> i just installed the latest kernel update, i'll reboot and see if that fixes it (not much of a chance, but its a chance...)
<jrgifford> nope, that didn't fix it.
<tristanc_> Hi everyone! I have some questions regarding Ubuntu 12.04 LTS.
<tristanc_> My dock changed and I'm not sure whether it's a bug or not...
<tristanc_> It used to be hidden when entering fullscreen applications like Firefox and now it isn't anymore.
<tristanc_> Now it's always there, except when I play games in fullscreen.
<nhaines> tristanc_: this is normal and the new default behavior.
<nhaines> tristanc_: you can set it to always show, or always hide.
<nhaines> Power/settings icon > System Settings > Appearance > Behavior tab > Auto-hide the Launcher will let you change this default.  :)
<nhaines> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/02/mark-shuttleworth-explains-dodge-ditch-decision-in-precise/ has links to the discussion about this change.
<tech2> Anywhere I can find more info about compiz brokenness in recent updates?
<tristanc_> OKay, thanks for the info, nhaines.
#ubuntu+1 2012-02-15
<kanliot> where would i file a bug with xdg-open?
<kklimonda> kanliot: ubuntu-bug xdg-utils
<kanliot> ty
<ubuntos> is i915.i915_enable_rc6 still disabled on 12.04 ?
<ubuntos> any i915 rc6 on 12.04 ?
<ubuntos> hi
<ubuntos> so any idea about i915 in 12.04 ?
<ubuntos> is i915 rc6 enabled on 12.04 ?
<ubuntos> what about pcie_aspm ?
<ubuntos> no news
<NeonLightning> i can't seem to figure out how to get 12.04 to use xfce by default. i've tried changing everything in update-alternatives to use it
<NeonLightning> first i tried logging out and signing in on xfce but it still booted to the default
<urfr332g0> NeonLightning, how did you install xfse?
<urfr332g0> vfce
<urfr332g0> xfce doh
<Guest97996> wonder if nvidia drivers work ok ..
<repete> Is it me or is the package index screwed?
<repete> can't refresh my sources because it says it can't open the merge list.  Keep getting "not a valid bzip archive" when trying to refresh the sources.
<repete> maybe it is just the gb archive
<repete> changed to fr and it seems to work
<g0twig> help
<g0twig> update-manager wants to remove 200 packages
<g0twig> is that normal ???
<g0twig> (mostly i386 one's . I'm on 64 bit)
<crizzy_> on dist-upgrade?
<crizzy_> distro upgrade, that is
<crizzy_> think it did the same for me.. so.. yes..
<g0twig> crizzy_: realy yes? I dont want a broken system
<g0twig> not on dist-upgrade...
<g0twig> just normal upgrade
<g0twig> in 12.04
<crizzy_> i386 packages can't really break your 64bit installation..
<g0twig> wait
<crizzy_> so.. i wouldn't worry too much
<g0twig> but there is also
<g0twig> the package lsb-base
<g0twig> p7zip and others
<crizzy_> if unsure wait for couple days
<crizzy_> :P
<crizzy_> if it still wants to remove them in couple days, then it's authentic :PP
<g0twig> thanks
<huayra> LibreOffice is failing
<huayra> any work around? I so need it right now!! :D
<g0twig> why is ia 32 libs not available
<g0twig> anymore?
<crizzy_> multiarch
<crizzy_> you can install either verison of package by simple: apt-get install package:i386
<g0twig> crizzy_: I cant install skype
<g0twig> becouse of that
<g0twig> there isnt a skype 64 bit edition out
<g0twig> right.....?
<crizzy_> no idae
<crizzy_> *idea
<crizzy_> but you should wait for final release for real usage
<crizzy_> i bet you can manually guess packages that skype needs
<crizzy_> just try to launch and check what .so file it complains about.. apt-get install libsomething:i386
<g0twig> crizzy_: yo I know
<g0twig> but than I have all this shit 32 libs...
<g0twig> I hate skype
<crizzy_> :-)
<glosoli> Seems like I can't install any program that depeneds on i386 libs or anything
<glosoli> After upgrade
<Z_God> glosoli: correct
<Z_God> it's still broken
<glosoli> But this is definitely being fixed  ?
<Z_God> I suppose so
<Z_God> but it's been broken for a week already at least
<glosoli> Will have a brake from stupid skype :D
<vega-> glosoli: that is mentioned in the release notes as known issue..
<glosoli> vega-: Pardon me, I am quite new to using developement versions, where can I see release notes ?
<yourfrinedisaac> Having pae error on test drive of 12.04. cpu not that old any suggestions?
<vega-> glosoli: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing
<glosoli> vega: The ia32-libs package that used to provide 32-bit libraries on 64-bit (amd64) installations has been removed in favour of multiarch.  << so there won't be ia32-libs anymore, how  I can install thoose multiarch ?
<vega-> glosoli: not sure, but there seems to be a package named ia32-libs-multiarch
<vega-> and one named multiarch-support
<vega-> one would think that those two would be automatically installed on systems that had ia32-libs ..
<vega-> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1880965&page=2 and so on..
<yourfrinedisaac> Having pae error on test drive of 12.04. cpu not that old just updated kernel as per wiki suggestions. Is this a problem with 12.04 or my system?any suggestions?
<MrChrisDruif> I hope someone is around who knows what sets lightdm's background to the one the user is using?
<yourfrinedisaac> pae error in desktop release. installed pae to kernel just to be sure -- no change.  trying dvd as stated in wiki.
<yourfrinedisaac> anyone else having trouble with testdrive system?
<MrChrisDruif> yourfrinedisaac; I'm running 64bit so no problems for me
<yourfrinedisaac> MrChrisDruif, are you using the desktop release of the dvd?
<yourfrinedisaac> or the dvd*
<yourfrinedisaac> MrChrisDruif, by the way i'm using the i386
<MrChrisDruif> yourfrinedisaac; with pae I'm not surprised you're using i386
<MrChrisDruif> And what is the difference between the desktop release and the dvd yourfrinedisaac ?
<yourfrinedisaac> MrChrisDruif, according to the wiki there is a defference in the readiness. also what do you mean you're not surprised?
<MrChrisDruif> !PAE
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<MrChrisDruif> That's why ^_^
<yourfrinedisaac> ubotto, I did that still having same error on desktop release. syncing dvd release.
<MrChrisDruif> yourfrinedisaac; ubottu only responded to my !PAE ( ubottu is a bot)
<yourfrinedisaac> MrChrisDruif, lol okay
<MrChrisDruif> Ghehe ^_^
<yourfrinedisaac> MrChrisDruif, I saw the enabling pae info and followed instructions and rebooted. Still same error
 * MrChrisDruif has no experience with PAE
<MrChrisDruif> Why mess with PAE if you can run x86_64 ^_^
<yourfrinedisaac> MrChrisDruif, my cpu says its 64bit but eont run 64 bit ubuntu
<yourfrinedisaac> wont*
<yourfrinedisaac> MrChrisDruif, go figure. right
<MrChrisDruif> Awkward
<MrChrisDruif> yourfrinedisaac; what does cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep cache_alignment give you? (or just cat /proc/cpuinfo )
<yourfrinedisaac> 64
<yourfrinedisaac> MrChrisDruif,64
<MrChrisDruif> Awkward, what does it tell you when you try to install 64bit?
<yourfrinedisaac> MrChrisDruif, use an appropriate kernel for your cpu
<MrChrisDruif> O_O
<yourfrinedisaac> MrChrisDruif,  I'm downloading the 64bit alpha top see what happens
<yourfrinedisaac> MrChrisDruif,  when it's finished i'll try it in virtualbox
<yourfrinedisaac> MrChrisDruif,  I'm wondering if since my 11.10 release is 32 bit if it is causing a confusion in virtualbox
<MrChrisDruif> Did you tell virtualbox that you wanted to install a 64 bit system?
<yourfrinedisaac> MrChrisDruif,  what do you mean it just asks for the iso location
<MrChrisDruif> From what I remember you can select what kind of system you want to install
<MrChrisDruif> E.g. Ubuntu 64 bit
<yourfrinedisaac> MrChrisDruif,  hmmm never saw that setting let me check
<MrChrisDruif> When you create the virtual drive
<yourfrinedisaac> MrChrisDruif; ahhhh I see it. Nope never did that
<MrChrisDruif> ^_^
<MrChrisDruif> Then it'll think you created a 32 bit machine ^_^
<yourfrinedisaac> MrChrisDruif; will this time lol
<Trewas> the processor needs hadrware support for virtualization to run 64bit guest, which is more than is needed to run 64bit os on the real hardware
<aQute> how to install skype on 12.04 its not there in software center
<bazhang> !find skype partner
<ubottu> Found: skype
<bazhang> !info skype partner
<ubottu> skype (source: skype): VOIP and instant messaging client. In component main, is extra. Version 2.2.0.35-0maverick1 (partner), package size 23029 kB, installed size 29200 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<bazhang> aQute, in the partner repository
<aQute> how to add that repo
<bazhang> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<glosoli> Is anyone other unable to install ia32-libs-multiarch because of dependencies problem ?
<orated> Hello! Will Ubuntu Precise release be able to disable Nvidia Optimus?
<glosoli> orated: Try searching in internet for some tool called Bumblebee
<orated> I did glosoli. Bumblebee is not working for me
<glosoli> orated: In btw i dont think it depends on ubuntu version, I think it depends if Nvidia will release driver with support
<orated> I meant to ask with reference to kernel used in precise. I read that 3.2 can fix optimus issues, hence asked
<glosoli> orated: hmm, worth trying then
<qw-Russian> hello
<qw-Russian> help me i would like install MS Access from Linux but I do not know as it to do
<bazhang> qw-Russian, please dont crosspost, you got an answer in #ubuntu
<Almindor> hey, I have ubuntu 10.04 and when I do update-manager -d it wants to go all the way to 12.04 alpha, how do I go to 11.10?
<bazhang> Almindor, you would need to do every step in between
<Almindor> bazhang: ok.. how?
<Almindor> bazhang: all the 10.04 -> x.x guides simply talk about update-manager -d doing the job
<bazhang> 10.04-10.10-11.04-11.10
<Almindor> bazhang: yes... but how? or is the info about alpha only info and it will update one at a time?
<bazhang> Almindor, once it is released its a one step upgrade path between lts
<bazhang> Almindor, how much of a hurry are you in
<Almindor> bazhang: well.. I have max 2h
<bazhang> so today
<bazhang> well do you have a separate home partition?
<Almindor> so it's not possible to tell update-manager to update just one non-lts release?
<Almindor> no, default layout
<bazhang> well yes, but not with the -d command
<bazhang> thats development release
<Almindor> ok.. I don't really mind updaging one by one
<bazhang> as in alpha2 not released
<Almindor> yes
<Almindor> updating9
<bazhang> more than 2 hours I'd say
<Almindor> damnit :) not my type of keyboard heh
<Almindor> I can do one update now, the second one later
<Almindor> but I need the machine workable
<bazhang> sure
<bazhang> make sure to check in the package manager that it looks for non-lts releases then
<Almindor> ok
<bazhang> and get it started, first to 10.10
<Almindor> thanks, updating to 10.10 now
<bazhang> if there are any issues/questions in the meantime, be sure to ask.
<bazhang> in #ubuntu , of course
<Almindor> sure, thanks
<MrChrisDruif> Anyone around with LightDM knowledge?
<bik-family> hi there
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha bik-family
<vaioman> hello there, i'm running ubuntu natty 11.04 i want to upgrade to precise alpha but update-manager -d offers me oneiric. can i force it to choose precise?
<crizzy_> vaioman: you can't skip releases when upgrading
<MrChrisDruif> vaioman; nope, you have to go through all of them
<MrChrisDruif> Ghehe
<vaioman> ah. too bad, thanks anyway
<crizzy_> except LTS to LTS is possible
<vaioman> i'll start the oneiric upgrade then eww :)
<MrChrisDruif> That's true, but that is actually the same as normal release to normal release
<MrChrisDruif> vaioman; or fresh install. But that's up to you.
<vaioman> unfortunately i don't have any media avail here, i'll go with the big multiupgrade
<bik-family> Hi, can i ask something abbout Thunderbird in Precise P?
<MrChrisDruif> !ask | bik-family
<ubottu> bik-family: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bik-family> OK, I installed Ubuntu Precise P, all works perfect accept Thunderbird. I cant create accounts in it
<MrChrisDruif> Why not? What kind of errors did you get?
<bik-family> the first welcome screen offers to create an account thru TB, or make your own or skip and create later
<bik-family> None of the three things work, no errors
<cemc> can I disable that email/IM indicator?
<ralph> HI ALL A smal question, after updating 12.04, dragging the window border behaviour is changed. now double click and dan klik to release. bug or change. (bad one it it is)
<Daekdroom> ralph, could you rephrase that?
<ralph> normally if you drag a window you double click and drag and release the mouse... now it stick... you have to click again to release the window from the mouse.
<ralph> this happens after installing the latest updates today for 12.04
<ralph> before it was fine
<Daekdroom> I never double clicked to drag a window.
<ralph> i mean double tab on mousepad
<Daekdroom> Ah.
<ralph> sorry
<Daekdroom> I never used Unity on a notebook. No wonder why I'm so confused.
<ralph> O-o
<Daekdroom> I mean laptop.
<ralph> yes with a mouse is't just one click and release
<ralph> i was wondering if this change is planned or just me, can't find anything on it on internet
<eitch> hi guys, does anyone know if there is a reason why evince core dumps on me when in daily?
<Daekdroom> Bad build?
<eitch> Daekdroom, what do you mean? i have all upgrades applied and evince just crashes with the message (core dumped)
<Daekdroom> eitch, and you're using an Alpha version of Ubuntu. Segmentation faults happen sometimes.
<Daekdroom> It should be fixed in the next evince update.
<eitch> Daekdroom, sure, i know it can happen, was just wondering what i can do =)
<Daekdroom> First I'd try to check if there's a bug report filed in Launchpad.
<Daekdroom> Aww. He left. I suspect it was bug 932642
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 932642 in utouch-geis "evince crashed with SIGSEGV in geis_bag_append()" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/932642
<huayra> is there any reason why the software center is gone (and has been for the last week)?
<trism> huayra: not being careful with dist-upgrade? (it is still installed here, others were complaining about losing it earlier)
<ralph> problem solved... now it is working again (i did nothing)
<ralph> yes last week if you did a update in uninstalled the software center
<ralph> you can instal it again if you have synaptic or sudo apt-get instal software-center
<ralph>  sudo apt-get install software-center
<huayra> trism & ralph: thank you
<ralph> no problem ;-)
<huayra> I come from the dpkg and dselect days, but have started to like to s-c and kind of missed it the last week :)
<ralph> ( yamaica yah....)
<glosoli> Where Can I check what version of drivers Pangolin Precise has in it's repo ?
<glosoli> I mean ATI Catalyst version
#ubuntu+1 2012-02-16
<eightyeight> has the kernel been frozen for 12.04?
<eightyeight> http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-precise/all-ubuntu-12.04.html seems to suggest so, but i can't be 100% sure
<eightyeight> i need something that points one way or the other
<kklimonda> eightyeight: kernel configuration is frozen
<kklimonda> (unless there are bugs that require them to change something)
<h00k> I'm still having libc6 issues I can't seem to fix. I'd rather not reinstall :(
<h00k> my package-management-foo isn't strong enough
<h00k> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/843805/
<h00k> sudo aptitude safe-upgrade --full-resolver: http://paste.ubuntu.com/843806/ I don't know if I want to do this
<robin0800> h00k, I would not do that
<h00k> robin0800: probably not.
<h00k> robin0800: it says it wants to upgrade them, then it says it wants to remove a ton.
<h00k> 468 of them, in fact.
<robin0800> h00k, I have read that aptitude is broken in 12.04 might be best not to use it
<h00k> robin0800: yeah. I can't do anything much with apt-get, either.
<h00k> I can't install anything or remove anything.
<h00k> I'd rather not reinstall,
<robin0800> h00k, try the update manager or synaptic
<Daekdroom> aptitude is unable to handle conflicts related to multiarch, unfortunately.
<Daekdroom> Which is why it wants to remove everything
<h00k> Oh, so...update manager may be actually grabbing the updates.
<h00k> and only wants to remove 3 packages.
<h00k> O.O if this works, I'm baffled. and happy.
<Daekdroom> update-manager pulling something that couldn't be done in CLI is quite surprising indeed.
<Daekdroom> *pulling off
<robin0800> Daekdroom, is there a plan to fix aptitude?
<Daekdroom> bug 831768
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 831768 in aptitude (Ubuntu Precise) "aptitude cannot handle conflicts with multiarch enabled" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/831768
<Daekdroom> It wasn't assigned to anyone yet.
<astraljava> apt-get works with multiarch, I'm not sure whether aptitude does in Debian, even, yet.
<h00k> doho, now I have a broken lightdm
<h00k> restarting was a bad idea.
<h00k> lightdm isbroken, apt-get -f install cannot fix it
<h00k> update-manager cannot
<micahg> h00k: what's specifically broken?
<h00k> micahg: libc6
<micahg> ugh :(, any chance for a pastebin of the issue?
<micahg> last upload was 6 days ago...
<h00k> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/843921/
<h00k> micahg: it's been broken for tha tlong :(
<h00k> now I did update-manger that did half of packages
<micahg> is that an upgrade or a dist-upgrade?
<h00k> the last like that didn't pastebin is: E:Internal Error: no file name for libc6
<h00k> micahg: that was an apt-get install -f
<h00k> let me pastebinit a dist-upgrade
<h00k> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/843922/
<h00k> last line is: unmet dependencies, try using -f
<h00k> I've just about given up. Downloading daily, will be done in approx. 4 hours on these internets.
<micahg> h00k: did you have a partial upgrade?
<h00k> micahg: yep
<h00k> when I update-manager'd today. I hadn't tried it in 6 days, was only trying with apt-get.
<micahg> apt-get -f install didn't fix it?
<h00k> negative. says it needs to download packages, then E: Internal Error: no file name for libc6
<micahg> well, if you grab the i386 libc6 and libpam-modules-bin(= 1.1.3-7ubuntu1), you should be most of the way fixed
<micahg> just libc6 might be enough to fix it
<h00k> I can try to wget/dpkg -i them
<h00k> micahg: I think they're in my apt cache
<h00k> micahg: working on it, turns out iI need libgcc1 too
<h00k> It depends on multiarch-support, which isn't apparently configured
<h00k> working on that.
<h00k> seriously, this sucks
<micahg> yeah, you don't want to power off in the middle of a libc update
<h00k> I didn't :(
<h00k> libc6 is depending on multiarch-support, which is a circular dependence on libc6?
<h00k> and libgcc1 is in the middle of those.
<h00k> Oh, progress!
<micahg> h00k: wait, apt-get -f install didn't fix it?
<h00k> nhaines: no. I grabbed the debs with wget, and just did: sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<h00k> micahg: ^
<micahg> ok
<h00k> micahg: I'm having myself grab a bunch of .debs and dpkg -i'ng them as they require them.  For instance, libstdc++6, libapt-4.12, etc
<h00k> oh no.
<h00k> suddenly I don't have sudo
<h00k> or ls
<micahg> recovery console should give you a root shell
<micahg> h00k: I'd try apt-get -f install and see if that fails still
<h00k> micahg: yeah, I've been doing that. Something fails, requires something, I've been manually getting that, installing it, making progress.
<micahg> cool
<micahg> just keep an eye on what it offers to do
<h00k> yeah, and the last thing left me with no sudo.
<h00k> libssl1.0.0
<micahg> oh, that doesn't sound good
<h00k> or any command, rather ;)
<h00k> recovery mode kernel panicked
<micahg> how long since you upgraded?
<h00k> 6 days since I couldn't,
<h00k> because I've been having libc6 issues.
<h00k> I haven't had time dedicated to working on this
<h00k> yeah. I may concede to a reinstall.
<h00k> no boot.
<h00k> micahg: thanks for letting me bounce things off, anyway.
<micahg> h00k: sorry, I'm not too familiar with kernel recovery, but you could try an older kernel to see if it still boots
<h00k> they panic :)
<DanaG> hmm, lots of things blocking on g++-4.6.
<DanaG> And I can't report a crash in unity-2d-panel because I have out-of-date g++-4.6.
<DanaG> correction: the bug report is blocked due to: gcc-4.6-base, libgcc1, libstdc++6.
<DanaG> thankfully, this is on my server, which is primarily used headlessly for torrents.
<h00k> I just wish this weird touchpad issues goes away
<h00k> where you move it, and hold your finger, and it keeps moving
<DanaG> oh, somehow I lost my ubuntu-desktop.  No wonder.
<DanaG> though, I was hoping to get unity session with minimal actual applications.
<h00k> That'll do it
<micahg> DanaG: might be arch skew a new version was recently uploaded
<DanaG> ah, I just need to install without recommends.
<DanaG> Wish somebody would make aptitude able to handle multiarch.
<DanaG> Had to purge all i386 libs to get aptitude not to freak out.
<DanaG> cool, reinstalling ubuntu-desktop fixed the crash.
<DanaG> though, I seem to still have the old unity.
<DanaG> so, where's this new unity?
<gotwig> I have problems with dependencies when upgrading, help pls : http://paste.ubuntu.com/844088/
<cemc> hi. can I disable that email/IM indicator in 12.04?
<gotwig> cemc: doesnt seem so
<gotwig> not on the traditional way
<urfr332g0> gotwig, you mean updating?
<gotwig> gotwig: yes
<gotwig> urfr332g0: dist-upgrade
<urfr332g0> gotwig, actually use the update manager and look for a partial upgrade and don't run it.
<gotwig> what you mean
<gotwig> dont run it?
<urfr332g0> gotwig, partial upgrades are known to break wait for the packages to get to the repos.
<cemc> gotwig: is there a non-traditional way? I'll take it ;)
<gotwig> cemc: maybe with dconf-editor
<gotwig> cemc: you can uninstall it, lol
<gotwig> :P
<gotwig> mhall119: I already have all the data I need, now I only have to filter it, for my recipefy scope
<gotwig> mhall119: in one output I have the data
<gotwig> mhall119: http://paste.ubuntu.com/844105/
<cemc> gotwig: I would. what's the name of the package?
<gotwig> cemc: wait for it. and sry that that is not a good solution
<gotwig> cemc: would you be interessted in a cooking lens, the 1337 style :D?
<gotwig> package name is indicator-messages
<cemc> gotwig: thanks, I'll give it a try
<gotwig> cemc: dont break your system ;Ü!
<aBound> Hello all, those who are using Alpha 2 of 12.04 LTS have you experienced any Compiz crashes. As such are you able to use Compiz without much conflict?
<gotwig> aBound: works here not bad
<aBound> gotwig, Able to use the desktop cube and rotate cube?
<maccam94> anyone know why dist-upgrade wants to remove a ton of :i386 packages?
<gotwig> aBound: did that ever work with unity
<gotwig> aBound: so no
<gotwig> *normal*
<gotwig> maccam94: here is the same problem
<maccam94> i'm guessing the gcc packagers broke something
<gotwig> maccam94: 12.04 should officialy become the first version in which 64 bit is recommended, I think the i386 packages are unnecessary, couse you still have the 64 bit one
<gotwig> s
<gotwig> maccam94: yeah
<maccam94> it also wants to remove wine and skype though
<aBound> gotwig, Dang still hasn't been fixed. Hopefully it's fixed in the final release.
<maccam94> the i386 packages are supposed to be for compatibility
<gotwig> maccam94: there is no real 64 bit skype out there
<gotwig> the wine problem, I dont know
<huayra> 2eyb6ard 5s n6t w6r25ng
<huayra> aaaaa
<huayra> N40 36c2 by defa43t
<huayra> ??!!!
<gotwig> huayra: o.0?
<huayra> 0y 2eyb6ard has scr32 by defa43t
<huayra> and  cann6t wr5te
<Ben64> what
<huayra> TH5S REA3Y S4C2S
<huayra> s6rry ca*s
 * gotwig is not happy
<huayra> ne5ther a0 5
<huayra> n6 2eyb6ard
<huayra> !!
<Ben64> type this...
<huayra> ty*e th5s,,,
<Ben64> "the quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog"
<huayra> "the q45c2 br6wn f6x 140*s 6ver the 3azy d6g"
<huayra> scr32 cann6t be deact5vated
<huayra> oh wait
<huayra> this is only with my external keyboard...
<Ben64> scrlk?
<Ben64> what does scroll lock have to do with that
<huayra> I deattached now and I can tap on my laptop keyboard
<huayra> NumLock
<huayra> sorry I was reading the key worng
<Ben64> weird
<huayra> the *r6b3e0 5s 6n3y 6n 0y externa3 2eyb6ard
<huayra> it worked yesterday (and it's all Thinkpad gear...)
<huayra> NumLock is not deactivated on my external keyboard
<huayra> even 5f 5t w6r2s 6n 0y 3a*t6*
<huayra> I updated yesterday and I am testing the unity 5.4 repo
<huayra> but still...
<huayra> it worked yesterday befor ei left the office...
<huayra> let me test the keyboard in another computer
<huayra> works on a machine with 11.10
<huayra> as 5t sh643d w5th *rec5ser
<huayra> how do I fill this bug?
<huayra> External USB lenove Keyboard  model SK-8855cannot deactivate NumLock (and it is on by default)
<vortex> Guys anyone else having strange errors with the software center ? gives some error , but software installs correctly and with no problems ? Isn't that a bit strange?
<snadge> err crap
<snadge> ldd isnt working with 32bit executables.. and i get "no such file or directory" when trying to run them
<snadge> i must've lost some :i386 stuff.. but i dont know how multi-arch works :(
<geser> if ldd doesn't work, check if you still have libc6:i386 installed
<snadge>  libc6:i386 : Depends: libgcc1:i386 but it is not going to be installed
<snadge> oops :/
<snadge> yeah i was about to install libc-bin:i386.. but thankfully apt pointed out that would be a REALLY bad idea
<snadge> ive been having issues with precise mirrors lately not being up to date
<snadge> ive switched to one which i thought was more current.. but im not surewhy libgcc1:i386 cant be installed
<geser> I don't know either (I still don't fully understand how the Depends work for multi-arch packages)
<snadge> when i try to manually install libgcc1:i386
<snadge> i get a pageful of errors that seem to be relating to java
<snadge> maybe i should switch to us mirror ?
<Stanley00> snadge: yep, I think main mirror is the best
<snadge> this is the first time i've had issues with using mirrors in a long time
<snadge> australian mirrors are dropping the ball at the moment
<snadge> hmm.. only 14 to upgrade
<Milos_SD> Hello... I updated all alsa packages to 1.0.25 that are now in repositories, but "cat /proc/asound/version" says 1.0.24 ... how is that possible? :D
<Stanley00> Milos_SD: did you restart?
<snadge> gah.. now i can install libc6:i386 .. :| .. someone punch whomever is responsible for the mirrors in the face ;)
<Milos_SD> Stanley00, offcorse I did (2 times actualy) :)
<Milos_SD> Stanley00, maybe they didn't change version report in it :D
<Stanley00> Milos_SD: do you know which package set /proc/asound?
<Stanley00> Milos_SD: ah, maybe I found it, what "dpkg -s alsa-base" show you?
<Milos_SD> Stanley00, http://pastebin.com/jLc9ve30
<Stanley00> Milos_SD: well, then I dont know either... :(
<Milos_SD> Stanley00, everything else is at 1.0.25 :D
<Milos_SD> and I need to restart pulseaudio after I login to have my ladspa plugin loaded :S
<Milos_SD> strange
<Milos_SD> :)
<snadge> hmm.. okay.. either a) mirrors have reduced their update frequency or b) precise is going ballistic on the updates
<webm0nk3y> it seems there is a problem mounting SD cards now, this worked at one point: [75592.780744] mmc0: error -110 whilst initialising SD card
<snadge> the mirrors are raping the primary servers.. and are a bit slower on the uptake as a consequence
<snadge> someone slap the primary repo maintainer.. and ask them wtf is going on
<snadge> why we're seeing stale mirrors atm
<snadge> i dont believe all of them are broken at the same time ;)
<snadge> we cant all use "Main server"
<snadge> internode and iinet (large australian mirrors) are 1 week stale.. wtf.. aarnet is broken (huge mirror)
<bazhang> !info libreoffice
<ubottu> libreoffice (source: libreoffice): office productivity suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.5.0~beta2-2ubuntu4 (precise), package size 23 kB, installed size 261 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 armel armhf hppa i386 ia64 mips mipsel powerpc powerpcspe ppc64 s390 s390x sparc kfreebsd-amd64 kfreebsd-i386 all)
<huayra> I have a seriously weird problem with my external keyboard
<huayra> at work I have a colleague who had a look and was totally surprised (when the guy is a debian dev and was earlier Ubuntu Release manager, that should give you an idea of the strangeness of this issue)
<huayra> numlockx off does not help
<huayra> when  ty*e w5th 0y externa3 2eyb6ard thwe N406c2 5s AWAYS act5vated
<huayra> and when I type directly in my laptop, things just work
<huayra> This worked yesterday
<huayra> How can I fill this bug? I have no idea of where to start....
<huayra> any6ne?
<valdur55> huayra, what is your problem?
<huayra> valdur55, the NumLk seems stuck
<huayra> but this only applies to my external keyboard
<valdur55> suck?
<valdur55> stuck*
<huayra> External USB lenove Keyboard  model SK-8855 cannot deactivate NumLock (and it is on by default)
<huayra> *Lenovo
<huayra> when i take the same keyboard to another machine with 11.10 or earlier it works
<huayra> both the whole keyboard and activating deactivating the NumLock
<huayra> "numlockx off" did not help
<huayra> I really have no idea of what this can be caused by
<valdur55> huayra, open xev on terminal and check numlock key mapping
<valdur55> Focus xev vindow and press Numlock key
<huayra> interesting
<valdur55> what you get?
<huayra> when I press NumLk in the external USB Keyboard I get one result
<huayra> when I press the same on the laptop keyboard nothing happens on xev
<huayra> let me try with and without the keyboard attached and I will paste the dump
<valdur55> ok.  and comment you lines ;)
<huayra> this dump was *huge*
<huayra> let me copy+paste from the terminal
<valdur55> lol :) no problem... put it on paste.ubuntu.com site
<huayra> the thing is that i cannot comment on it
<huayra> let me do it again :)
<BluesKaj> Hi folks , are there still som issues with upgrading from 10.04 to 12.04 LTS , there's a warning here from Feb3 , is this still relevant ? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/TechnicalOverview/Alpha2
<tbf_> blah... network manager forbids configuring an usb network interface without default route
<valdur55> oh i thinked- "Keyboard attached" then comes output - "Internatal keyboard press" - output etc..
<huayra> http://paste.ubuntu.com/844406/
<tbf_> :-/
<huayra> That is from the NumLk (Fn+ScrLk) on my external USB keyboard
<huayra> let me try and do it without the keyboard attached
<huayra> http://paste.ubuntu.com/844412/
<huayra> valdur55,
<tbf_> hmm... last time network manager got updated is "2012-02-09  07:45:41"?
<huayra> this last paste is on my laptop keyboard
<huayra> note that I press k and 2 (the same key but with NumLk deactivated and activated)
<tbf_> but i already configured another usb interface without default route on this system
<tbf_> odd
<huayra> xev does not seem to detect the NumLk activation on my laptop keyboard
<huayra> In the previous dump (http://paste.ubuntu.com/844406/) you can see that it detects something when I press the NumLk in the external USB keyboard
<valdur55> but what happens when you press k2 on External keyboard?
<huayra> is that expected behaviour+
<huayra> oh
<huayra> :)
<valdur55> k and 2 :)
<huayra> http://paste.ubuntu.com/844417/
<huayra> see the difference
<huayra> it's still "2"
<huayra> But the NumLk on the external keyboard shows some input
<huayra> KeyPress event, serial 35, synthetic NO, window 0x5400001,
<huayra>     root 0xbd, subw 0x0, time 8279271, (18,-17), root:(1987,36),
<huayra>     state 0x10, keycode 77 (keysym 0xff7f, Num_Lock), same_screen YES,
<huayra>     XLookupString gives 0 bytes:
<huayra>     XmbLookupString gives 0 bytes:
<huayra>     XFilterEvent returns: False
<huayra> KeyRelease event, serial 35, synthetic NO, window 0x5400001,
<huayra>     root 0xbd, subw 0x0, time 8279479, (18,-17), root:(1987,36),
<huayra>     state 0x10, keycode 77 (keysym 0xff7f, Num_Lock), same_screen YES,
<huayra>     XLookupString gives 0 bytes:
<huayra>     XFilterEvent returns: False
<huayra> PropertyNotify event, serial 35, synthetic NO, window 0x5400001,
<huayra>     atom 0x154 (XKLAVIER_STATE), time 8279485, state PropertyNewValue
<huayra> PropertyNotify event, serial 35, synthetic NO, window 0x5400001,
<huayra>     atom 0x154 (XKLAVIER_STATE), time 8279487, state PropertyNewValue
<huayra> In my laptop keyboard the change from NumLk activated toi inactivated does not throw anything at xev: http://paste.ubuntu.com/844412/
<huayra> strange or expected behaviour?
<valdur55> But... you  pressed KP_2 , press other 2
<huayra> I did press the k key in both (all) cases
<huayra> in which one, the external one?
<huayra> all other keys (except from the keys on the numlk) behave as expected
<huayra> I did some tests woith the keyboard map layout and confirmed that
<valdur55> on external  and don't use 2 in your numpad
<valdur55> use key 2 which is near to w
<huayra> ok
<huayra> MappingNotify event, serial 35, synthetic NO, window 0x0,
<huayra>     request MappingKeyboard, first_keycode 8, count 248
<huayra> KeyPress event, serial 35, synthetic NO, window 0x5400001,
<huayra>     root 0xbd, subw 0x0, time 8693047, (482,1039), root:(2452,1092),
<huayra>     state 0x10, keycode 11 (keysym 0x32, 2), same_screen YES,
<huayra>     XLookupString gives 1 bytes: (32) "2"
<huayra>     XmbLookupString gives 1 bytes: (32) "2"
<huayra>     XFilterEvent returns: False
<huayra> KeyRelease event, serial 36, synthetic NO, window 0x5400001,
<huayra>     root 0xbd, subw 0x0, time 8693215, (482,1039), root:(2452,1092),
<huayra>     state 0x10, keycode 11 (keysym 0x32, 2), same_screen YES,
<huayra>     XLookupString gives 1 bytes: (32) "2"
<huayra>     XFilterEvent returns: False
<huayra> EnterNotify event, serial 36, synthetic NO, window 0x5400001,
<huayra>     root 0xbd, subw 0x0, time 8696499, (2,6), root:(1972,59),
<huayra>     mode NotifyNormal, detail NotifyNonlinear, same_screen YES,
<huayra>     focus YES, state 16
<valdur55> huayra, don't spam! use paste.ubuntu.com
<huayra> ok, sorry
<valdur55> But... does it work with k and 2 ( near w )
<huayra> to sum up
<huayra> k and all other keys in the numlock area of my esternal usb keyboard (it has no own num pad lock as it resembles the laptops keyboard) are by default using the NumLk value (i.e. numbers and +- signs)
<huayra> It is not possible  to deactivate numlk on this keyboard
<huayra> although it works normally when connected with other computers
<huayra> It worked with yesterday build (at least until for 24 hours ago)
<huayra> and after updates last night and this morning the external keyboard is not working
<huayra> I mean, it works, but all NumLk keys are only numbers (so no k for me!!??)
<huayra> right now I am writing from the laptop keyboard which works find
<huayra> How Do I fill this bug?
<huayra> it is truly odd...
<valdur55> dunno.. wait some days and then check again
<huayra> but wait... there must be a way to report this bug
<huayra> ?
<valdur55> launchpad
<huayra> the only thing I can think of is the onboard keyboard
<huayra> I do not know where to report it :)
<huayra> I mean which project. Fill it against Ubuntu precise and that's it?
<valdur55> oh.. yea... i don't know more
<huayra> well, thanks for your help valdur55
<huayra> at least whe now have more data :)
<valdur55> yea :)
<cjohnston> Does anyone else have an issue with gstreamer in +1? I can't get it to install because the dependencies are older dependencies
<valdur55> cjohnston, give more details... what is old.
<valdur55> gstreamer0.10 or new version?
<cjohnston> one sec.. compiz just crashed
<cjohnston> I assume its whatever is in the precise repos
<valdur55> what error do you get?
<cjohnston> http://paste.ubuntu.com/844444/
<valdur55> update you apt-get repo... and try again...
<cjohnston> im not sure what you are telling me.. its been like this for 2 weeks tho
<valdur55> sudo apt-get update
<valdur55> oh.. it's only ffmpeg?? .  Use: ubuntu-bug gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<cjohnston> is there an easy work around?
<valdur55> apt-get source package .... make changes and then repack it... :P
<vega-> how do i disable apport and get rid of this annoyning "system problem detected" or "xxx has crashed" pop-ups ?
<jokerdino> vega-: http://askubuntu.com/questions/93457/how-do-i-enable-apport follow the instructions and just use disable instead of enable.
<valdur55> vega-, don't use testing version. Use stable :)
<vega-> jokerdino: thanks
<vega-> valdur55: is there a rule you can't use +1 even though you don't want to send those reports? or be notified if some trivial program crashes..
<jokerdino> i don't think so.
<jokerdino> i believe it is your personal preference.
<vega-> yep
<jokerdino> but usually, people use +1 to report crashes and bugs.
<valdur55> no :) . But using older version is one solution ;) .
<jokerdino> disabling the apport should be the recommended solution ;)
<valdur55> jokerdino, yea :) .
<vega-> you can report bugs without apport too you know.. i just find it to be too annoying and intrusive
<TeTeT> I use an nvidia card on precise. very often popup menus are drawn transparent, no content, until I move the mouse over them. is this a known issue?
<xapel> what will the default email client in Precise be?
<joumetal> ubuntu-desktop pulls thunderbird now. i guess it will be default.
<xapel> where can I get a more definitive answer?
<crizzy> nowhere
<xapel> ok, thanks...thunderbird it is then
<alkisg> Hi, is that 6 MB increase in the initramfs normal or is it something in my system?
<alkisg> $ LANG=C ls -lah /boot/init*
<alkisg> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 14M Feb  6 23:23 /boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-14-generic-pae
<alkisg> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 20M Feb 15 09:32 /boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-16-generic-pae
<CT1> Hi. I'd like some help (what keywords to google).  I want to get rid of the top bar when rdesktop/rdesktop-vrdp is running, or has focus.  I'm not sure where to start looking.  Is it a matter of hiding the top bar? or telling rdesktop that it should be "on top" of it? or telling rdesktop that the screen is actually as high as it is (rather than vertical size minus the size of the top bar?)  Any push in the right direction very much welc
<CT1> All the above because remmina seems a little buggy now (doesn't get rid of pop-up menus and combo boxes) and vinagre doesn't send all my keypresses on a poor connection.
<charlie-tca> Would that be the top panel?
<CT1> charlie-tca: Where the menus and time/date etc appear.
<charlie-tca> Yes, that would be called the "top panel"
<charlie-tca> probably can google for     "top panel" rdesktop ubuntu
<CT1> charlie-tca: Thankyou.
<charlie-tca> You are welcome, and good luck
<zzecool> Check this and confirm please  Thanks
<zzecool> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/933627
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 933627 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "You cant change default shortcuts keys + Hot edges are dead too " [Undecided,New]
<Pretto> afer the last update my numlock is always on
<zzecool> Pretto: i have you the solution
<zzecool> wait
<zzecool> i was struggling with this 2 days now
<zzecool> ........
<zzecool> wait
<Pretto> zzecool: dconf key?
<zzecool> no i thought so and did a reset     <-------------poor guy
<zzecool> its the gnome-settings-deamon
<zzecool> wait im searchin
<Pretto> org.gnome.settings-daemon.peripherals.keyboard.numlock_state?
<zzecool> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/933405
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 933405 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Numlock cant be set "off"" [High,Fix released]
<zzecool> here you are
<zzecool> i almost broke my system messing with this
<zzecool> i thought it was a xorg problem
<zzecool> and filled a report there way before this bug report
<zzecool> That was my report
<zzecool> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/933059
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 933405 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #933059 Numlock cant be set "off"" [High,Fix released]
<zzecool> now its a duplicate  of the first :p
<Pretto> zzecool: i will check, thank you
<zzecool> are you using 64 bit or 32?
<zzecool> ill send you the link with the deb that fixes the problem
<zzecool> cause its not in the upstream yet
<zzecool> you cant take it form apt-get
<Pretto> zzecool: ok
<zzecool> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/gnome-settings-daemon
<zzecool> here you are
<h00k> micahg: I ended up reinstalling.
<zzecool> pick your architecture  download the latest deb and install
<zzecool> h00k: why is that ?
<h00k> zzecool: because libc6 was very broken.
<zzecool> :o
<h00k> It was broken for about a week, made progress yesterday, then I think libc6 borked itself, no kernels would even boot (no clue why), no recovery, etc.
<h00k> It's all good, that's why /home is separate, etc/
<Pretto> zzecool: fixed, thank you
<zzecool> im doomed i didnt separate them when i did the first install
<zzecool> Pretto:  np
<zzecool> Pretto: i almost lost my hairs on this lol
<zzecool> h00k:  i dont know if the is a way to separate them now never search about it
<blair> is icedtea 2.1 going to make it into 12.04?  http://blog.fuseyism.com/index.php/2012/02/15/icedtea-2-1-released-openjdk7-u3-release/
<pangolin> !separatehome
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<zzecool> Guys as i can see some activity going on please check this  and Confirm it  :))))))))))))
<zzecool> thanks you
<zzecool> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/933627
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 933627 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "You cant change default shortcuts keys + Hot edges are dead too " [Undecided,New]
<h00k> zzecool: you can still separate them
<zzecool> pangolin:  ty
<h00k> !separatehome | zzecool
<ubottu> zzecool: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<zzecool> thanks
<zzecool> didnt know
<h00k> oh look. pangolin beat me.
<zzecool> :)
<Pretto> zzecool: readind the diff to view what fixed :)
<zzecool> tue
<zzecool> Pretto:  :)
<pangolin> but you can reinstall and not delete/format your /home  even if it is not separate. during install when you get to the partitioning/preparing disks part you go to advanced and make sure that you select the proper mount point for /home and uncheck the format box.
<pangolin> that way it will reinstall the system and leave /home untouched
<zzecool> reinstall is a no for me im too lazy :P
<h00k> pangolin: that's true, but it slaps stuff on top of your / too :(
<pangolin> right, you need to install to / and anything you installed manually will need to be reinstalled
<pangolin> but at least you don't lose all your personal files from /home
<pangolin> and settings
<h00k> alternatively, separate them ;)
<zzecool> ill see because my HDD is a bit complicated   ..  its a a hybrid   GUID/MBR  type  trible boot  Ubuntu/OSx/windows...
<pangolin> but even with a separate /home you still will need to install any 3rd party stuff
<pangolin> stuff you compiled or what
<h00k> that's true. but you won't have a messy /
<zzecool> and all the Os  sharing same partitions for data etc
<pangolin> h00k: you should get a default / after an install anyway
<pangolin> hmm, maybe not.
<h00k> pangolin: not if / and /home are on the same partition when you reinstall. It leaves everything on that partition
<pangolin> ok. spearate /home and reinstall to make it clean and neat
<h00k> ^ yep
 * pangolin gives h00k a worm
 * h00k begins making lunch
<zzecool> pangolin: as i triple boot on the laptop  im using a NTFS partition for all the data  so it can be shared between all the OSes
<pangolin> ewww
<zzecool> Documents images  music etc
<zzecool> on my home folder are actually softlinks
<zzecool> to the ntfs partition
<zzecool> so its a bit compicated
<zzecool> :)
<pangolin> I imagine it would be
<zzecool> my every day os is ubuntu
<zzecool> but i need windows for some things
<zzecool> like tuning Car ecus..
<zzecool> no ecu have linux software
<zzecool> And on my esktop its ubuntu  / windows 7  im a bit old but still a Gamer  huhu
<zzecool> Gamer*
<zzecool> no ecu has* linux software
<zzecool> pangolin: did you check my bug report  ? :)
<zzecool> h00k: maybe you ? :)
<pangolin> I did not.
<zzecool> pangolin: can you please take some time to test and confirm ? :)  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/933627
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 933627 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "You cant change default shortcuts keys + Hot edges are dead too " [Undecided,New]
<h00k> zzecool: I haven't yet, looking at something else at the moment
<zzecool> h00k: ok ty
<pangolin> zzecool: i'm not running +1 this cycle
<zzecool> :o
<zzecool> didnt know
<zzecool> To bad this cycle  +1 feels smoother and more stable than Stable
<zzecool> ;p
<pangolin> yeah, I tested +1 for 4-5 cycles, taking a break :)
<zzecool> lol
<h00k> pangolin: that means you're getting old.
<pangolin> h00k: you're preaching to the choir
<zzecool> pangolin: what does this means ?  im not a native speaker so.. :)
<zzecool> What choir is ?
<zzecool> i got it  its origin looks to be Greek   a group of singers  : Chorodia   = Χορωδία   ;p
<h00k> zzecool: it means he already knows
<zzecool> i see =) ty
<h00k> zzecool: telling something to somebody that already knows the information
<cjohnston> hrm.. I just updated my laptop to +1.. the only way to get unity to show up is by hitting super key.. moving the mouse all the way to the left isnt working.. any idea?
<zzecool> We have a better  in Greek  : Come Grandpa to show you Grandmothers  ( Pussy )
<h00k> zzecool: keep it appropriate in here
<zzecool> h00k:  ermm i do :)
<zzecool> cjohnston: when you have a window maximized is your launcher visible ?
<zzecool> cjohnston:  how it was before the update
<zzecool> ?
<cjohnston> no, fine
<zzecool> cjohnston: Was you launcher in autohide mode or always visible ?  Explain how its was working and what stopped working
<zzecool> cjohnston:  " fine "  cant help
<cjohnston> auto hide.. it worked as it was supposed to.. I moved the mouse to the left and it appeared, moved it away it hid
<zzecool> cjohnston: ok you have to push your mouse beyond the edge of the screen to make the launcher appears
<zzecool> cjohnston: its a new feature a "resistance" to stop reveal the launcher by accident   , and there are ways to adjust the sensitivity
<zzecool> cjohnston: are you using a mouse or a touchpad?
<cjohnston> I'm going as far left as I can and it ising doing anything.. I have a trackball and I continue spinning it left and its not doing anything
<zzecool> hmm
<zzecool> i should appear
<zzecool> it*
<cjohnston> zzecool: it works fine on the desktop
<zzecool> cjohnston:  right click on the desktop ----> choose change backround
<zzecool> go to behaviour tab
<zzecool> and play with the reveal sensitivity
<zzecool> cjohnston: how did you end up working with a trackball ? i was always curious how can this be creative :)
<cjohnston> I tried one years ago and liked it.. then the stopped making that one, so i had to switch to another one..
<cjohnston> i dunno beyond that
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> i think my friend had one that i tried
<zzecool> :)
<zzecool> You are a minority :p
<cjohnston> i know.. its hard to get new ones
<zzecool> You can use a mouse to ? Or you are doomed on the trackball ?
<zzecool> Can you *
<cjohnston> i can use a mouse when i need to
<cjohnston> at work i dont have a tracball
<zzecool> Ahh thats fine then
<zzecool> So any progress with the launcher?
<cjohnston> ya.. if i turn off autohide it appears
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> (or you could call that no)
<zzecool> lol
<zzecool> well
<zzecool> do you have CCSM installed?
<cjohnston> yes
<zzecool> ok open it up
<zzecool> go to the unity plugin
<zzecool> just tell me when rdy so i can continue
<cjohnston> yup
<cjohnston> ready
<zzecool> oon hide launcher what do you have ?
<cjohnston> auto]
<zzecool> ok
<zzecool> go to experimental tab
<cjohnston> k
<zzecool> count 10 lines
<zzecool> its says
<zzecool> Launcher Reveal Pressure
<cjohnston> yup
<zzecool> ok
<cjohnston> 20
<zzecool> turn this down to 0
<zzecool> sry
<zzecool> 1
<zzecool> its goes to 1
<zzecool> try  on the launcher now
<cjohnston> k
<zzecool> dont close compiz
<cjohnston> nada
<zzecool> no ?
<zzecool> didnt work ?
<cjohnston> no
<zzecool> damn
<zzecool> ok change this back to 20
<zzecool> and go to the first tab
<zzecool> change the behavior from Autohide to "Dodge Active window"   its the intelihide mode
<zzecool> Launcher goes on when no windows touch him
<zzecool> and if any window touch him it is like autihide
<zzecool> Try again like this and tell me
<zzecool> cjohnston: any progress?
<cjohnston> works great.. unless something is maximized
<cjohnston> i run all my windows maximized
<zzecool> listen
<zzecool> the number that it was 20 and we changed to 1
<cjohnston> yup
<cjohnston> change it back to 1?
<zzecool> is suppose to be how many pixels further than the screen sdge you have to push your mouse pointer to reveal the launcher
<zzecool> in my pc if i set it up to 1
<zzecool> as my mouse touches the screen edge launcher appears
<zzecool> there is no resistance at all
<cjohnston> thats the way my desktop works, but not the lappy
<zzecool> Your desktop is +1 as well ?
<cjohnston> the desktop is 20, but it works the way it is supposed to
<zzecool> i mean +1 precise
<cjohnston> oh, yes
<zzecool> Are you using trackball in both ?
<zzecool> the same one ?
<zzecool> or do you have 2 ?
<cjohnston> i have synergy, but i have tried the trackpad on the laptop and it isnt doing it either
<zzecool> i see
<zzecool> i dont rly know
<cjohnston> ok
<Ian_Corne> I'm back!
<Ian_Corne> irssi segfaulted
<Ian_Corne> :(
<zzecool> cjohnston: are you here?
<cjohnston> yup
<micahg> h00k: I'm sorry I couldn't help  you any further
<h00k> micahg: it's okay, I'm good
<h00k> it's running
<cjohnston> zzecool: what's up?
<zzecool> ahh
<zzecool> i want you to test a bug that i found
<zzecool> :)
<cjohnston> ok
<zzecool> and confirm
<cjohnston> i have reported like 4
<zzecool> i have a ton
<zzecool> lol
<cjohnston> one i even uploaded video ;-)
<zzecool> :O
<zzecool> ok ill check your and confirm then after mine
<zzecool> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/933627
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 933627 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "You cant change default shortcuts keys + Hot edges are dead too " [Undecided,New]
<zzecool> this one
<zzecool> check this
<zzecool> :)
<zzecool> and confirm please
<zzecool> Wc brb
<zzecool> Pretto: check this bug please https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/933627
<zzecool> :)
<Pretto> zzecool: are you a bug hunter? :p
<zzecool> lol
<zzecool> im trying
<zzecool> whatever comes in my way ill shoot it down
<Pretto> hehehehe
<zzecool> i want to see if the same happening to you so you can confirm it on the launchpad to get some attention
<Pretto> zzecool: i will try, never needed to change that settings
<zzecool> ok ty
<prec> hi all, I'm trying to install precise alpha 2 alternate, but the install keeps failing because the apt-mirror I select does not support precise yet.
<glosoli> so select different apt mirror
<glosoli>  ?
<prec> Is there a way to a) continue the install without specifying a mirror server, or b) find out which mirror servers support precise without manually checking them all
<prec> glosoli: I've tried a bunch, but I keep getting the error
<glosoli> prec: try daily builds
<prec> ill try that, so the installation isn't supposed to fail when a mirror is not available
<zzecool> ermm what do you need the apt-mirror on the installation ?
<zzecool> prec: ?
<glosoli> probably he is ticking the box to get updates or smth like that
<zzecool> glosoli: that what i was thinking
<glosoli> I wouldn't recommend for anyone to upgrade now ;D because it got very ugly nautilus bug
<zzecool> prec: there is no reason to check this box  you can install every update later
<glosoli> Like the mirror boxes appearing everywhere where you pressed right click
<zzecool> glosoli: what?
<zzecool> mirror boxes?
<glosoli> I might get a screenshoot for you if you're curious ?
<prec> zzecool: I dont know, I dont want it. But even when I dont configure the network it want to select a mirror
<prec> glosoli: the daily builds have no alternate
<zzecool> you mean the right click menu but empty?
<zzecool> prec: you can select the main server after the install
<zzecool> prec: continue the installation normaly....
<glosoli> zzecool: http://oi41.tinypic.com/1sgi6r.jpg
<zzecool> main apt-mirror works like charm
<prec> zzecool: this problem is preventing me to do the install
<glosoli> zzecool: It all happened when I pressed right click on the desktop/nautilus or anywhere :D
<glosoli> same problem for my friend
<prec> zzecool: which one is that, the us server?
<zzecool> prec: dont choose to download updates while installing
<prec> zzecool: I dont even get that option with the alternate installer
<zzecool> main server is the main server i dont know where it is located
<zzecool> i dont remember what the alternative cd asks you
<zzecool> but i dont think that you need an internet connection to complete the updte
<zzecool> you are doing something wrong
<zzecool> to complete the installation*
<prec> zzecool: like what? I even get the mirror error when I choose not to configure any network connections
<zzecool> erm i dont know maybe the alternative cd iso is borged
<zzecool> try the normal
<zzecool> glosoli: im doin the latest updates some python updates and logout log in to check about nautilus
<zzecool> ok good luck to me
<glosoli> zzecool: good luck :D
<prec> I need the alternate because I want to use full disk encryption. But if it was the alternate CD I would think a lot more people would have this problem
<glosoli> zzecool: Everything's fine ? ;D
<zzecool> i have amost the same
<zzecool> but this was here before
<zzecool> let me show you
<prec> I need the alternate because I want to use full disk encryption. But if it was the alternate CD I would think a lot more people would have this problem
<glosoli> zzecool: ok ;d
<zzecool> glosoli: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/24436243/borged.png
<zzecool> its the same yes
<zzecool> i blame the python updates
<zzecool> lol
<zzecool> its everywhere now
<glosoli> ;DD haha
<glosoli> same here, disturbs programming with eclipse ;D
<zzecool> python2.7 or python3.2 is the problem
<zzecool> those was the only updates i got
<prec> hmm, selecting the us.archive.ubuntu.com does not result in the mirror error, but I do get another one
<glosoli> zzecool: hmm, for me it updated compiz
<zzecool> i did this before
<prec> "No kernel modules were found, probably due to a mismatch between the kernel used by this version of the installer and the kernel version available in the archive"
<zzecool> i dont know
<glosoli> zzecool: Maybe before you did, didin't log out and log in
<zzecool> hmmm yeah thats true
<zzecool> some times i wonder do they actualy test what they code or they only look the black and white console lol  ;p
<zzecool> j/k
<zzecool> this is so noticable you cant escape form this bug
<zzecool> from
<glosoli> zzecool: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/933744 press that button "affects me"
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 933744 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "At random some valid & operational context menu options are displayed greyed out" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<zzecool> glosoli: ok sec
<glosoli> zzecool: Very annoying bug ;D
<zzecool> lol it is
<zzecool> glosoli: check the bug comments
<zzecool> glosoli: ;p
<glosoli> zzecool: I already gave screenshoot in the comments ;D
<glosoli> Now it would take 8 hours probably :DDD
<zzecool> glosoli: i hope
<zzecool> glosoli: its not a nautilus problem though same is happening in Google Chrome
<glosoli> compiz probably ?
<zzecool> glosoli: and its was happening before it started on Nautilus but without leaving the mirror windows everywhere
<zzecool> i dont know
<glosoli> it might be compiz probably
<zzecool> maybe
<zzecool> add compiz too
<zzecool> add compiz + unity
<glosoli> how to add multiple ?
<glosoli> emm "
<glosoli> no longer affects:	 compiz-core
<glosoli> " ? ;D
<zzecool> lol
<zzecool> i added core by mistake
<zzecool> i wanted to add unity
<zzecool> :)
<glosoli> but you added "no longer affects" ?
<glosoli> ;D
<zzecool> glosoli: no
<zzecool> glosoli: i just removed it
<zzecool> for multiple  you press the Also affects project
<glosoli> aa, i just edited from nautilus to compiz, because I'm quite sure ;D
<zzecool> then choose and search
<zzecool> can you do me a favour?
<zzecool> glosoli: ?
<glosoli> Sure
<zzecool> glosoli:  check this bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/933627
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 933627 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "You cant change default shortcuts keys + Hot edges are dead too " [Undecided,New]
<zzecool> its mine
<glosoli> it fixed for me already
<zzecool> what is fixed?
<glosoli> was having the same problem, after upgrade few moments before, everything is fine, using F1 to launch nautilus
<glosoli> I mean I can change default shortcuts now
<zzecool> rly?
<zzecool> let me try
<glosoli> yeah
<zzecool> like 1 hour before i wasnt able
<glosoli> I have set F1 to launch nautilus, wasn't working for a while, after upgrade, started working again
<zzecool> log out and log in
<zzecool> brb
<glosoli> zzecool: Working fine  ?
<zzecool> glosoli: hell yeah they are back
<zzecool> but now i have a new problem
<zzecool> do you use the scale plugin ?
<velcom> i use the scale plugin! :)
<zzecool> the default shortcut is the "super + W"
<glosoli> super is right ctrl ?
<zzecool> velcom:  the scale use to show you all the running apps form every workspace
<glosoli> zzecool: hmm
<zzecool> velcom: now it only shows form the current
<glosoli> zzecool: check settings
<zzecool> super is the windwos key
<zzecool> windows*
<velcom> @zzecool only shows the current
<zzecool> velcom:  fuck :/ why did they change that
<velcom> i dunno...
<zzecool> ....
<velcom> i also have another problem
<glosoli> zzecool: lol
<dainius_> \q
<zzecool> velcom: file a bug report  i will confirm it
<glosoli> zzecool: they hadn't
<zzecool> glosoli: ?
<glosoli> or hmm
<glosoli> wait
<glosoli> i need to check
<velcom> when i bind the "initiate window picker for all windows" for when i move the mouse in the corner of the screen, it doesn`t work
<zzecool> they did  you may  talkign about the alt tab behavior where you can select if its only for the current or for all
<zzecool> velcom: it works for me now
<glosoli> zzecool: yeah they did, screw them :DD
<velcom> :)
<zzecool> glosoli:  can you file a report ?
<glosoli> I don't know how
<zzecool> ok so its time for you to learn its easy
<zzecool> :)
<zzecool> are you rdy ?
<glosoli> okay, but it's not a bug ;D
<zzecool> why its not ?
<zzecool> it is
<glosoli> zzecool: Some time ago there was an option to shot windows from all workspaces
<glosoli> to show''
<zzecool> still is  but only for alt tab switch
<zzecool> in unity plugin
<zzecool> first tab second line
<zzecool> ;p
<velcom> i`ve got a question it`s bothering me for a while
<zzecool> velcom: do you know how to report a bug ?
<zzecool> if you dont you gonna learn now :)
<glosoli> zzecool: teach me
<glosoli> but i never use that super+w
<velcom> i`ve installed 12.04 especially because the HUD feature (i also like other new features ubuntu team comes up with ind i don`t mind the bugs)
<glosoli> :DD
<zzecool> glosoli: first do you have a launchpad acc ?  i think yes
<velcom> zzecool: nope, i don`t
<zzecool> ok velcom
<velcom> how can i install the HUD?
<zzecool> follow me as im teaching glosoli
<glosoli> zzecool: Yes, I have, but it might be the problem I never use Scale
<zzecool> and i will tell you about hud later
<zzecool> :)
<velcom> sure zzecool thank you
<zzecool> glosoli:  ok first when you notice a bug you have to choose hat is the package that has the problem
<zzecool> glosoli: in our situation we think it is compiz right ?
<glosoli> ubuntu-bug packanename ?
<zzecool> yeap
<zzecool> exactly
<zzecool> :)
<zzecool> so you know
<glosoli> I remember, hadn't done it ever, just tryed once ;D
<zzecool> so lets continue with velcom
<zzecool> velcom:  do you have a launchpad account?
<velcom> yes
<zzecool> ?
<velcom> no, i don`t have a launchpad account
<zzecool> make one  :)
<velcom> right now?:)
<glosoli> zzecool: I will report about Scale addon :)
<zzecool> velcom:  yes  https://launchpad.net/
<glosoli> zzecool: I used to use it, but forgoten
<velcom> ok :)
<zzecool> glosoli: whe you are down post the link so me and velcom can confirm
<zzecool> :)
<velcom> yes glosoli :)
<zzecool> velcom: im gonna teach you the whole procedure like we are report the bug
<zzecool> reporting*
<zzecool> its fast and easy
<glosoli> zzecool: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/933776
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 933776 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Compiz Scale Addon "All Windows" not working" [Undecided,New]
<zzecool> perfect
<velcom> ok zzecool i registered on launchpad.net :)
<zzecool> velcom: perfect
<zzecool> so
<zzecool> now that we know that we have a bug
<zzecool> we have to thing what is the culprit package
<zzecool> as we have a problem with a compiz plugin  ( scale )
<zzecool> we can say that prolly it is the package compiz
<zzecool> right ?
<velcom> of course
<zzecool> ok
<zzecool> open up a terminal
<velcom> hmm ok :D
<velcom> done
<zzecool> we gonna use the report tool
<velcom> :-?
<zzecool> called "ubuntu-bug"
<velcom> aha
<velcom> should i just run ubuntu-bug in the terminal?
<zzecool> type "ubuntu-bug compiz"     it work as ubuntu-bug <package name"
<velcom> oh ok:d
<ganimede> hello. I would like to report some feedback with dual monitor in ubuntu 11.04. is this the right channel?
<zzecool> it support alt completion in packages
<zzecool> ganimede:  no here is the precise pangolin channell
<zzecool> channel
<velcom> ok, done, it says "collecting problem information"
<zzecool> use  #ubuntu
<zzecool> ok
<zzecool> velcom: just wait
<ganimede> sorry, i meant 12.04 - just the one
<velcom> sure
<zzecool> ganimede: ask but i dont see any activity here
<zzecool> istead of us
<zzecool> :P
<zzecool> instead
<zzecool> velcom: when the report is rdy it will open  your browser
<zzecool> is it open yet?
<velcom> zzecool: it`s not ready
<zzecool> ok
<ganimede> so, basically I tried to use the second monitor in vertical (1080x1920) on top of the first one, in horizontal (1920x1080). so far so good, it works quite well
<zzecool> sometimes the report can be like 16 mb
<zzecool> sometimes only some kb
<velcom> it asks me if it`s a reggression, happend more than once, i can reproduce the bug, i know a workaround, i know the fix for this
<velcom> should i check the first 3 ones?
<zzecool> whatever fits
<velcom> ok
<zzecool> :)
<ganimede> however, the first monitor it is a touchscreen, but the touched point gets remapped on the entire virtual surface (1920x2920)
<zzecool> the sure is that we dont know the fix
<velcom> zzecool: Your display manager log files may help developers diagnose the bug, but may contain sensitive information such as your hostname.  Do you want to include these logs in your bug report?
<velcom> do i want this?
<ganimede> is there a way to fix it?
<zzecool> ganimede: you have to file a report
<glosoli> Some idiot changed  that it affect nautilus insted of compiz for those mirror bugs
<zzecool> i dont have any dual experience here
<ganimede> how do i do it, zzecool?
<zzecool> ganimede: im teaching velcom  that one
<zzecool> when he is rdy he gonna teach you
<zzecool> and ill watch :)
<zzecool> be patient
<velcom> ganimede: register for an account on www.launchpad.net and use the ubuntu-bug tool, or wait for us :)
<ganimede> i'll wait for you, no problem :)
<zzecool> patience
<zzecool> *
<zzecool> velcom: any progress ? :)
<velcom> yes, a page just poped out in firefox
<velcom> "Please wait while bug data is processed. This page will refresh every 10 seconds until processing is complete."
<zzecool> great now you must fill  in the title and description of your problem
<velcom> so i`m waiting
<zzecool> ok you have to wait for the upload to finish
<zzecool> :)
<velcom> ok, says here "Summary"
<zzecool> ok this is the title of your bug report
<velcom> should i say "cannot bind scale plugin for the corner of the screen"
<velcom> ?
<zzecool> i think you can
<zzecool> when did you update fot the last time?
<zzecool> 1 hour 2 hours?
<velcom> me? about 4 hours ago
<zzecool> hmm it wasnt working for me  before but after the update it works
<zzecool> nevermind we will check
<glosoli> velcom: dont report if you didin't updated
<velcom> oh, ok, i`ll update right now and check it again
<glosoli> but don't do dist-upgrade
<zzecool> velcom:  so the lesson is over :) you are rdy to fight more bugs :)
<zzecool> no never a dist-upgrade while running  on beta
<glosoli> velcom: don't do "dist-upgrade" don't, just simple upgrade, otherwise you will loose a lot of ia32-libs
<velcom> oh thank you, i was wondering how this bug reporting stuff works
<glosoli> zzecool: I always do, but I wait for packages to be fixed and nothing is going to be removed ,then I can safely dist-upgrade :>
<velcom> yes, i just used the "Update Manager" gui
<zzecool> velcom: this is the best and close the partial update shit
<glosoli> haha ;D
<velcom> zzecool: no partial update shit here
<zzecool> great
<zzecool> do the updates
<zzecool> log out and log in
<om26er> *language*
<glosoli> zzecool: Do you use eclipse and pydev ?
<velcom> ok :)
<zzecool> and you will have the same bug like me and glosoli
<velcom> what bug?
<glosoli> zzecool: which bug ?
<zzecool> om26er: language brings more activity thought
<zzecool> the compiz one
<velcom> the super+W bug?
<zzecool> no
<zzecool> you will see
<velcom> ah ok
<zzecool> :)
<glosoli> zzecool: say what bug dude ;D
<zzecool> glosoli: eclipse pydev?
<glosoli> zzecool: Eclipse with PyDev and Aptana PLugin ;D
<zzecool> the mirror window one
<om26er> zzecool, which bug are you talking about?
<zzecool> glosoli: whats that i dont know
<glosoli> zzecool: I already have ;D I gave you the link to launchpad and screenshoot don't you remember ? :D
<zzecool> om26er: wait
<velcom> btw i always knew about this channel but never thouught people still use irc and thanks zzecoolfor help
<zzecool> glosoli: yeah i was saying to velcom that if he did the update he gonna have it too
<zzecool> glosoli:  missunderstand   ? ;p
<glosoli> Yeah ;D
<zzecool> velcom: its was the same for me
<velcom> lol :)
<velcom> ok, i`m logging out and in again, brb :)
<zzecool> velcom: so you find your alternatives me and glosoli
<zzecool> :)
<zzecool> ok
<zzecool> found*
<zzecool> glosoli:  can you please post the bug to om26er
<zzecool> the one we have with the mirror windows
<glosoli> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/933744
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 933744 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "At random some valid & operational context menu options are displayed greyed out" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<glosoli> ahh this is dup
<glosoli> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/933615
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 933615 in compiz (Ubuntu) "menu shadows not clearing when menus close" [Critical,Incomplete]
<glosoli> this one is original, press here that it affects you
<zzecool> glosoli: look what they say !!  Yes, compiz 1:0.9.7.0~bzr2995-0ubuntu3 seems to have fixed it. No more ghost menus ;)
<zzecool> :O
<zzecool> let me check what im running
<zzecool> im running the old one
<zzecool> let me refresh
<velcom> zzecool: binding "initiate window picker for all windows" to bottomleft side of the screen now works, thank you, i did not filed the report
<zzecool> velcom: yes but you now know how to report your problems
<zzecool> :)
<zzecool> velcom:  now you can teach ganimede
<velcom> yes yes, thank you again :d
<zzecool> if he is still around
<log> Is anyone else getting menu residue after installing all updates on Precise?
<log> (The shadows stay on the screen after closing the menus.)
<velcom> of course
<zzecool> log yes
<velcom> ganimede: you still here?
<zzecool> log: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/933615
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 933615 in compiz (Ubuntu) "menu shadows not clearing when menus close" [Critical,Incomplete]
<glosoli> zzecool: There is no update yes ? :D
<zzecool> it is fixed sooner or later its going to be on the mirrors
<log> zzecool: Thanks! :) Glad to know that I'm not the only one experiencing it.
<zzecool> glosoli: im refreshing
<glosoli> zzecool: I will switch to original ppa
<glosoli> mirrror'''
<zzecool> glosoli: im using the main and still nothing
<ganimede> yes, I am here velcom
<zzecool> only some unity greeter and update manager updates
<velcom> dude, i`ve got a preety nasty bug now :( after i acces a menu from the top panel the border shaddow remains there
<ganimede> i was checking how to post a bug
<glosoli> velcom: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/933615
<ganimede> i have registered in launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 933615 in compiz (Ubuntu) "menu shadows not clearing when menus close" [Critical,Incomplete]
<zzecool> velcom: i told you :) it is fixed we are waiting for the fix to go up in the mirrors
<velcom> ok zzecool so i don`t have to do nothing, right?
<glosoli> zzecool: there is update in dist-upgrade :DDD
<zzecool> velcom: just teach ganimede
<zzecool> :)
<velcom> sure
<velcom> ganimede: sorry for delay
<ganimede> do i need to have the 12.04 installed?
<ganimede> i am running the 11.10, launched the pangolin from the dvd only
<zzecool> glosoli: let me check with synaptic
<velcom> it`s not a must ganimede but this channel is about the 12.04 version
<ganimede> that i understood. i meant if it is required for posting the bug
<ganimede> or can be done online somewhere
<zzecool> ganimede: its not but we are all running with the latest updates that may fixed your bug
<velcom> yes, probably your bug has already been solved
<zzecool> ganimede: you cant depend on the packags version of the dvd on a beta cycle updates coming every minute maybe faster
<ganimede> mmm, doesnt look like, but in that case i do have an available partition, i may install there
<zzecool> ganimede: you can use a Virtual machine
<zzecool> but nooo
<zzecool> you want dual screen etc
<velcom> well, don`t install it if you don`t like messing with bugs cand crashing apps
<zzecool> ;/
<glosoli> zzecool: if you upgrade compiz it will remove unity :D
<zzecool> lol
<zzecool> fail
<ganimede> ok, then i will try several use cases ;)
<log> zzecool: I can't upgrade compiz yet due to dependency issues. :(
<zzecool> glosoli: the best way is to check with synaptic if there are packages that going to be removed
<log> So I'm stuck with these ugly menu residues. :P
<zzecool> log im too
<zzecool> we have to wait
<log> Luckily, they moved gwibber to desktop-recommends.
<ganimede> in the meanwhile, i'll install it asap
<log> That kept blocking upgrades for me in the past.
<glosoli> zzecool: I like terminal it shows also ;D
<zzecool> glosoli: does it gives you a compiz update allready?
<glosoli> it gives :)
<glosoli> with dist-upgrade
<zzecool> erm
<ganimede> are the desktop cube, nvidia drivers (for cuda), alsa dev driver all supposed to work at once on the 12.04 current?
<glosoli> But I won't do it ;D
<log> zzecool: what happens if I do dist-upgrade?
<glosoli> log: You might crash your system
<zzecool> log: dont
<log> oh
<log> why?
<zzecool> wait
<log> just curious
<zzecool> im gonna find a link
<zzecool> wait
<log> okay, okay :P
<zzecool> log: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1343434
<zzecool> read this
<zzecool> everything its covered here
<zzecool> :)
<Ian_Corne> unity update still broken
<log> ah, okay :)
<zzecool> velcom: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1343434   read it
<velcom> the 1:0.9.7.0~bzr2995-0ubuntu3 update still not on the mirror..
<log> so it's the same as doing a partial upgrade
<log> didn't know that
<velcom> ok zzecool
<log> And I know not to do partial upgrades. ;P
<zzecool> log: partial update is   actually a broken dist-upgrade
<zzecool> but read the article
<zzecool> :)
<glosoli> hehehe
<glosoli> here she goes
<zzecool> sometimes is good when running stable release
<glosoli> UPDATE GUYS
<zzecool> o rly?
<zzecool> let me check
<velcom> zzecool: i got it now :)
<zzecool> glosoli: i dont have the update yet
<velcom> still no update for me :)
<glosoli> I have
<log> I have it, it just won't install yet.
<velcom> lol
<zzecool> glosoli: Speak ! tell us your source scambug !!
<zzecool> :P
<log> Wait, it lets me now! :D
<zzecool> :O
<zzecool> velcom: we are left alone
<zzecool> :'(
<zzecool> glosoli: Speak ! tell us your source scambug !!
<velcom> checked via synaptic here, still no update
<glosoli> FIXED
<zzecool> grr
<velcom> yes, glosoli left :))
<zzecool> me and velcom dont have the update yet
<zzecool> what is your source ?
<glosoli> Do you use Main Server ? :D
<zzecool> im using main
<zzecool> yes
<velcom> what is the ppa for Main Server ?
<glosoli> there is no ppa
<zzecool> its not a ppa
<glosoli> you have to change in Software Sources
<zzecool> glosoli: im on main but no update yet
<log> Works now! :)
<glosoli> haha ;D
<velcom> okkk...what do i have to change ?
<zzecool> oups its here but not full
<zzecool> if i continue now i will lose ia32libs
<zzecool> velcom: open the software sources
<velcom> i did
<velcom> :D
<zzecool> download form : main server
<zzecool> from*
<glosoli> zzecool: sudo apt-get upgrade, doesn't need dist anymore
<zzecool> hmm
<velcom> ooooh mine is "Server from Romania" i thought i`d have better speed :)
<glosoli> ia32-libs are in dist that's why I don't do dist now for ia32-libs
<zzecool> glosoli: true
<zzecool> im updating
<zzecool> i need them too  for tweetdeck banshee aftershot and other applications
<velcom> whoohoo updates ready to install!
<zzecool> :)
<zzecool> velcom:  Horraayyy :)
<velcom> :D
<zzecool> :D
<velcom> zzecool: you there? problem solved after update here
<velcom> you?
<zzecool> same
<zzecool> :)
<velcom> awesome
<zzecool> now lets hope abot scale
<zzecool> about8
<velcom>  :)
 * popey wonders if anyone else is getting firefox and thunderbird lockups?
<velcom> i`m wondering if you guys have this problem too, i`m having it since i first installed 11.04
<zzecool> i kissed firefox bb long time ago
<zzecool> Chrome here
<zzecool> :)
<velcom> when i right-click desktop the context menu is an old gray themed menu
<velcom> and also the contact info in empathy is written with white on gray and is hard to read
<zzecool> velcom: hmm
<zzecool> what theme are you using
<velcom> how does your desktop context menu look?
<zzecool> can you post a screenshot
<zzecool> ?
<velcom> of course
<velcom> oh come onnn
<velcom> screenshot not working at all
<velcom> nothing happens
<velcom> also no changes in Pictures folder
<zzecool> erm
<velcom> probably the package is not installed
<velcom> what is the package that handles screenshots?
<zzecool> its working on mine
<zzecool> press windows key and type screenshot
<glosoli> For me when I press PrtSc it appears in Pictures folder
<zzecool> do you see the app ?
<velcom> i probably just have to install that package but i don`t know the name
<zzecool> glosoli: they ruind this one too it use to ask you where to save ........
<zzecool> ruined*
<glosoli> zzecool: Ah, for me it's just fine to appear in pictures folder
<glosoli> you can simply enable screenshoot plugin in compiz if you wan't so
<zzecool> velcom: its gnome-screenshot
<glosoli> pressing supper and using mose to define the area will make screen of the area
<zzecool> glosoli: in oneiric the gnome-screenshot tool was asking you where to save the SS and letting you to change the name
<zzecool> glosoli: there is allrdy a bug
<zzecool> report
<glosoli> zzecool: Yeah, i remember, I am ubuntu user for about 5 years
<velcom> thank you zzecool
<zzecool> :D
<zzecool> velcom: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/933776
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 933776 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Compiz Scale Addon "All Windows" not working" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<zzecool> confirm this bug
<glosoli> Had first expierence about six years ago when compiz was still known as beryl
<zzecool> :)
<glosoli> But for a long time had a lot of technical issues
<glosoli>  ;D
<velcom> it appears to be installed
<zzecool> im a ubuntu user before beryl  ;p
<velcom> how do i confirm a bug?
<glosoli> zzecool: Good for you ;D I was stupid gamer in that time, now studying programming, it fits me right in
<glosoli> ;D
<zzecool> velcom: This bug affects you and 1 other person
<zzecool> glosoli: im still a gamer :D
<velcom> ah, found it, thanks
<zzecool> i dont know nothing about coding
<zzecool> :P
<glosoli> zzecool: I can't haha, in my computer there is only Pangolin :D
<velcom> done
<glosoli> zzecool: Some flash games from time to time for me ;D
<zzecool> my Desktop is a windows machine :)
<zzecool> this is my laptop triple boot osx win and ubuntu
<velcom> i reinstalled package gnome-screenshot and now it works....weird one :)
<zzecool> ;p
<zzecool> velcom:  :D ho
<glosoli> zzecool: I was quite negative about programming in the first place, now I quite like it, it's like a game, but much more harder and you can benefit from it ;D
<zzecool> im allrdy 31 no and im so busy with many things
<zzecool> no time for coding
<zzecool> i will rest my case as a power user
<zzecool> :)
<zzecool> for my sanity
<zzecool> lol
<velcom> zzecool: lol i just realizesd that when i`m in the context menu, pressing PrtSc does not work, i don`t think this is a real bug but how am i supposed to take a screenshot of the context menu?
<glosoli> zzecool: hah, meanwhile I am 20 years old ;D
<zzecool> velcom: rly?
<velcom> yes =))
<zzecool> glebihan: noob :o
<glosoli> PrtSc never worked in Context menu
<velcom> lol glosoli but how am i supposed to take a picture of the context menu?
<zzecool> velcom: holy moly you are right
<zzecool> and this is a bug
<zzecool> go go  report it
<velcom> =)))))) this is so funny
<zzecool> :)
<glosoli> velcom: use Screenshoot tool in ubuntu, and set timer for some seconds
<velcom> glosoli: i`ll do that thank you
<glosoli> if this is bug, it is since Oneiric for sure
<zzecool> rly ?
<glosoli> yes
<zzecool> never noticed befoe
<glosoli> maybe even older
<zzecool> before
<velcom> zzecool: i don`t think this is a bug, it`s just not supposed to work that way
<glosoli> velcom +1
<velcom> :))
<glosoli> because if you press right click + prtsc it just thinks you did a hotkey thing
<glosoli> some type of combination
<velcom> exactly
<zzecool> no its a bug
<zzecool> same happens with the top panel menus
<zzecool> you cant SS them
<glosoli> Well it has been for a long time, and still is
<glosoli> :)
<zzecool> im still getting mirror windows but if i howver the mouse they appear
<zzecool> hover*
<ganimede> is the desktop cube supposed to continue working on the 12.04?
<zzecool> ganimede: probably
<ganimede> excellent, this weekend i will install everything
<zzecool> :)
<zzecool> velcom: ?
<zzecool> did you confirm the bug for the scale allready ?
<velcom> yes, i`m uploading screenshots :D
<glosoli> zzecool: Have you remember ever being able to SreenShoot context menu ?
<velcom> no i didn`t it worked
<ganimede> thank you for now and goodnight
<zzecool> glosoli: i think so
<zzecool> not sure tho
<velcom> here is 1st
<glosoli> zzecool: As I remember I have never been able to do that, eve now I can't ;D
<velcom> http://ubuntuone.com/46SnIKqRSD6HdBqzM5J8jv
<velcom> here is 2nd http://ubuntuone.com/6vot8K5HT3VbWqElR3tTNL
<velcom> do you have that?
<glosoli> velcom: it's ubuntu themes problem ;D Same thing happen in Deja Dup
<glosoli> so you might report a bug
<velcom> aha
<glosoli> in btw, first check if it isn't already reported
<glosoli> I think it is
<velcom> but what is the package i`m reporting, is it ubuntu-desktop or what?
<velcom> ok,i`ll wait
<glosoli> velcom: You use Edge Illumination Toggles ?
<glosoli> just curious
<velcom> it`s set to "always off" i think
<glosoli> velcom: hmm, ubuntu-desktop is not package it's meta package or smth like that
<zzecool> glosoli: here you are https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-screenshot/+bug/927952
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 927952 in gnome-screenshot (Ubuntu) "When I press the Print Screen button, it will not appear in "Save Screenshot" window." [Low,Triaged]
<velcom> oh, didn`t know that
<glosoli> velcom: light-themes maybe
<glosoli> zzecool: read first comment
<velcom> aha...okay
<zzecool> glosoli: hmm
<zzecool> glosoli: i dont rly like the new way but its ok for now
<glosoli> Linux users are really effeminate ;D
<johnjohn101> just got the recent update.
<johnjohn101> a few issues
<glosoli> johnjohn101: what kind of ?
<johnjohn101> vmware 4.0.1 -  3d  menus leave the outlines (shadows) on the screen
<johnjohn101> vmware 4.0.1 -  pangolin will not wake up when the main computer sleeps
<glosoli> ah, I am using in in real computer as main/the only one operating system
<glosoli> so can't help for vmware :)
<johnjohn101> other than that, i can tell a HUGE diff in the speed of unity
<zzecool> me too
<zzecool> unity is hell a lot faster than oneiric
<glosoli> yeah it is :)
<zzecool> glosoli: im recording my mirror window bug in video
<glosoli> I am just still sad for ati :)
<velcom> here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/933841 :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 933841 in Ubuntu "Ugly context menu" [Undecided,New]
<glosoli> zzecool: Will you show me after ?
<zzecool> yeap
<glosoli> ATI Proprietary drivers are little slower, but more effective, meanwhile opensource drivers are hell of a fast, but not effective :D
<johnjohn101> i really want to put on main box at home but will wait for released version.   I have too many current projects that I can't afford to get wrecked
<johnjohn101> yeah that comment about ati drivers makes me wary of using the latest amd cpus if I want to upgrade my home system
<glosoli> dont use dude
<glosoli> please
<glosoli> don't go mad, i was lifetime fan for Nvidia/intel, and I made bit mistake for giving a try
<johnjohn101> so your advice is to stick with intel and sandy bridge?
<zzecool> glosoli: done  it is 45 mb  ... im wondering if ill have to upload it like that or to link it to youtube
<glosoli> johnjohn101: for sure
<glosoli> zzecool: yt ? ;D
<zzecool> the video
<glosoli> yes put it in youtube ;D
<zzecool> ok
<johnjohn101> glosoli: tx
<glosoli> all amd care is about gamers :)
<zzecool> ok in 11 minutes
<zzecool> glosoli: do you have chrome installed?
<glosoli> yes :)
<zzecool> stable or unstable?
<zzecool> what channel ?
<zzecool> im unstable all the way ;p
<zzecool> 19.0.1041.0 dev
<glosoli> unstable
<glosoli> I always use unstable ;D
<glosoli> for chrome it works perfectly
<zzecool> :D
<zzecool> me too
<zzecool> becuase its allrdy tested in chromium
<zzecool> :p
<zzecool> because*
<glosoli> for ubuntu mostly used betas ant stable now just wanted to test because it's LTS ;D
<zzecool> i think we are beta now
<zzecool> not alpha anymore
<glosoli> hmm beta will be when feature freeze
<zzecool> true
<zzecool> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<johnjohn101> isnt' that today
<zzecool> nope
<johnjohn101> i can't wait to see the wallpaper collection!!
<zzecool> actually it is
<glosoli> tomorrow it is
<zzecool> erm  those number before the date confused me
<glosoli> Wallpaper Collection ? hmm never picked any wallpaper from ubuntu ;D
<zzecool> They all suck  :x
<johnjohn101> i'm still using 9.10 wallpapers
<zzecool> lol
<glosoli> zzecool: for me also
<glosoli> I use this one: http://winnichip.deviantart.com/art/VII-284853114
<zzecool> 5 min for video
<glosoli> ofcourse not on macbook ;D but on my asus ;D
<zzecool> Very nice
<zzecool> ahh i wish i had a macbook its so nice and smooth
<zzecool> :)
<zzecool> and runs ubuntu like a charm
<zzecool> :P
<zzecool> i have a Sony Vaio
<glosoli> zzecool: I wish I had new Asus, it so nice, smooth, and fast meanwhile there aint any macbook which can compete with my asus
<glosoli> :DDD
<velcom> but macs are so expensive and not worthy
<glosoli> velcom: +1 again ;D
<zzecool> velcom: yeah i agree
<velcom> :))
<zzecool> but they are unbeatable in design
<glosoli> zzecool: No they aint ;D
<zzecool> Apple is unbeatable in design and marketing
<zzecool> i say they are
<zzecool> ;p
<zzecool> nothing comes close to a macbook
<velcom> yes, the design is awesome it`s beautiful and slim and soooo smooth but that`s too expensive
<glosoli> You don't pay alot of attention to dells and asus i guess then
<zzecool> i pay  on the asus imitation of macbook
<velcom> oh i have a lenovo g550, i totally love it
<zzecool> the new fancy line let me rememer
<velcom> perfect design for me
<glosoli> dide there is no imitations in everything
<glosoli> everyone just copy :)
<zzecool> Asus probook or something i bought one for my mom
<zzecool> lately
<zzecool> Nice design but the monitor was a joke
<glosoli> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sgfOGucVylY quite nice for me, but seem better ;D
<glosoli> but seen better''
<glosoli> zzecool: Asus has no line called "probook" maybe you are talking about crappy HP ? ;D
<zzecool> maybe
<zzecool> yes
<popey> anyone else getting this? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/93112459/Screenshot%20at%202012-02-16%2023%3A06%3A30.png
<zzecool> it was HP
<zzecool> you are right
<popey> bug 933826
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 933826 in compiz (Ubuntu) "shadows remain after dialog boxes close" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/933826
<zzecool> popey: yes update its fixed allrdy
<zzecool> use the main server
<glosoli> zzecool: Check that video, you might like :)
<zzecool> glosoli: check the bug
<zzecool> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bi1CAdyelOc&feature=youtu.be
<popey> zzecool: oh ☺
<popey> zzecool: i see no updates that would fix it
<glosoli> zzecool: there is no bug for me :/ tryed restart ?
<zzecool> popey:  ?
<glosoli> popey: there are updates already
<zzecool> glosoli: i got this 2 days now
<popey> this only started today
<zzecool> popey: the bug you are talking about is fixed
<zzecool> my video is looks like yours but its another
<zzecool> :)
<popey> it honestly isnt fixed
<popey> I'm fully up to date
<zzecool> whats yout compiz package version
<glosoli> popey: you probably don't use Main Server
<popey> i do
<zzecool> paste your compiz version here
<glosoli> popey: you did log out log in ?
<popey> 1:0.9.7.0~bzr2995-0ubuntu3
<popey> glosoli: rebooted
<log> That version should have fixed it...
<zzecool> true
<velcom> yes...
<log> You might be one of the people for whom the previous fixed worked (which was rolled back).
<velcom> auch
<zzecool> so you still have it ?
<popey> that screenshot was taken a few minutes ago
<log> s/fixed/fix/
<velcom> i don`t
<zzecool> velcom:  ?
<velcom> for me, the update worked
<velcom> no more sqare shadows
<zzecool> it worked for me
<zzecool> i only have problem with chrome
<velcom> oh, i only use firefox,
<zzecool> the one in my video
<velcom> don`t know about chrome
<zzecool> glosoli: did you checked my video ?
<glosoli> zzecool: yes, tryed to do the same in my chrome, but have no problem
<zzecool> i wonder where to report it now
<zzecool> int the same bug as before or in a new one
<zzecool>  :/
<zzecool> i will start a new
<Milos_SD> Hi
<glosoli> zzecool: hm have you tryed reboot ?
<zzecool> yes
<zzecool> i have this 2 days now
<zzecool> :/
<zzecool> maybe reinstall chrome
<zzecool> let me try
<velcom> try on chrome forums maybe is a chrome related thingy :-??
<Milos_SD> Does anyone else have problems with input?
<velcom> anyway can i somehow install the HUD?
<velcom> Milos_SD:  what input?
<zzecool> velcom: we forgot about that
<zzecool> velcom: wait
<zzecool> im resinstaling chrome reboot and ill give you the ppa
<velcom> i also forgot :))
<zzecool> :P
<velcom> ok, no problem
<Milos_SD> velcom, almost any... keyboard or mouse
<Milos_SD> it started happening after todays compiz update (ubuntu2 one), but it is not fixed in ubuntu3
<Milos_SD> it is randome
<Milos_SD> when it happends, i can't write at all, and if i go to the indicators, they look like they are pressed, but no menu comes out (just the round decoration around them).
<Milos_SD> I just noticed that I can interupt that, and get back to normal when I activate "windows scale"
<velcom> wow, never happend to me
<velcom> sounds preety nasty
<zzecool> glosoli: problem still here
<zzecool> ;/
<velcom> are you sure no key stays pressed ?
<glosoli> zzecool: hmm
<zzecool> velcom: wait for hud
<Milos_SD> not tu mention that "expo" isn't working at all... everything is white, and starts using a lot of cpu
<velcom> Milos_SD:  maybe some key broke on your keyboard and stays pressed all the time
<Milos_SD> and after "recovery" I have a lot of garbge on my screen
<zzecool> velcom: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/hud-ubuntus-new-smart-menus-announced.html
<zzecool> here you are
<zzecool> :)
<zzecool> Good luck havent tried this one :)
<log> zzecool: Try installing chromium-browser instead of chrome.
<zzecool> log i dont like it im using Chrome sync to many computers :)(
<Milos_SD> and I am sure no keys are pressed and that keyboard is ok
<log> Chromium does sync as well...
<zzecool> log: and glosoli uses chrome without the buf
<zzecool> bug
<velcom> Milos_SD: i have no ideea, that never happend to me, try reporting a bug
<Milos_SD> almost alweys happends when I press shift (left or right, doesn meter)
<zzecool> log: didnt know
<velcom> zzecool: thanks
<zzecool> velcom: np
<Milos_SD> and when I restart compiz, I can't restore any window that was open :S
<Milos_SD> but that started happening a few days ago...
<Milos_SD> can it be, that my graphics card is broken?
<Milos_SD> :S
<velcom> i don`t think your graphics card is broken
<velcom> compiz always had BIG problems
<velcom> i recommend uninstalling compiz if you cannot find any workarounds
<velcom> maybe that will help
<Milos_SD> velcom, you mean, reinstalling? with purge and install again?
<velcom> have to close, brb
<velcom> no, just uninstall compiz and don`t use it if you have big problems
<velcom> compiz was never very stable
<velcom> zzecool: pressing alt key doesn`t help
<velcom> the global menu appears with underlind shortcuts
<zzecool> ?
<velcom> nothing more
<velcom> i also tryied installing hud with some ppa from omgubuntu blog but that didn`t work also
<zzecool> hmm
<zzecool> i dont know
<zzecool> you have to wait to be official then
<zzecool> :D
<velcom> i wanted to test the hud feature since i first installed 12.04 but it never worked
<velcom> oh really :(
<glosoli> what's hud feature ?:D
<zzecool> glosoli:
<zzecool> velcom:
<zzecool> please confirm my bug even thought you dont have it
<zzecool> so it can get attention
<zzecool> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/933877
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 933877 in compiz (Ubuntu) "In Context Menus only shadows appears " [Undecided,New]
<zzecool>  Thanks
<zzecool> :)
<glosoli> cheater :DD
<zzecool> ;p
<velcom> ok :))
<zzecool> ty ty
<zzecool> only 1 confirmed  hmm
<zzecool> grrrrrr
<glosoli> confirmed ;d
<glosoli> still don't think it's a bug
<glosoli> ;D
<glosoli> Might be your adwaita theme problem
<zzecool> let me check
<zzecool> glosoli: about you laptop : It's a hefty laptop that weighs 2.7kg  lol rly?
<velcom> hey zzecool i`ve run an update through synaptics and now i finally have HUD installed
<velcom> this is awesome :D
<zzecool> :D
<glosoli> zzecool: 2.7 kg is not much for me :D don't feel that much :D
<zzecool> be carefull with synaptics and every time read if there is any packages to be removed
<glosoli> 16 inch monitor meanwhile
<zzecool> :D
<zzecool> velcom: synaptics can brick your system if you are not careful too :) it like dist-upgrade
<velcom> yes, i saw synaptics remove packages, 2 weeks ago i got ubuntu-desktop removed, same reason =))
<velcom> but i got it installed now :)
<zzecool> lol
<velcom> had luck with ubuntu 2d session :P still worked
<zzecool> You got trolloled by synaptic and partial upgrade ;p
<glosoli> zzecool: Now I think 15inch would have been better for me, or even 13'' maybe ;D
<zzecool> 15 is the best
<glosoli> But as I watch movies 15''
<zzecool> if you want your laptop to be mobile
<glosoli> Watch a lot lot lot lot lot of movies'' :D
<zzecool> i do also and the best thing about movies is XBMC !!!
#ubuntu+1 2012-02-17
<zzecool> :p
<velcom> i have a lenovo G550 with 15.6 inch for 2 years now, it`s mobile and i can also watch movies like a boss
<glosoli> zzecool: XBMC ? ;D
<zzecool> glosoli: yes its a media center that BLOWS
<zzecool> :D
<glosoli> Why would I need that ? :D
<zzecool> and there is quite good suport for linux too
<zzecool> i use it on my windows mahcine output to the TV with hdmi and controling it with a PS3 bluetooth remote lol
<glosoli> zzecool: aa, I don't use any windows machine, and don't own TV with HDMI ;D
<zzecool> too bad then :(
<zzecool> XBMC runs on ubuntu too
<glosoli> Yea i know ;D  Seen that name in the past
<glosoli> ok, gotta go to sleep tomorrow to college
<glosoli> good night :)
<zzecool> glosoli: ill go sleep too
<zzecool> gn
<velcom> ok, gn to you too
<zzecool> velcom: goodnigh
<velcom> bbye :) thanks for help
<zzecool> np anytime i hope we will meet again
<zzecool> i usally trolling on omgubuntu comments lo
<zzecool> lol
<log> I hate it when my crash reports are marked as duplicates of private bugs...
<iguest> Installed updates today - looks like unity or X is now in an endless startup/fail loop. Any ideas what happend.
<aQute> I updated my 12.04 alpha 2 yesterday and guess what my unity is uninstalled I am greeted with shady unity 2d well then I install unity again and its crappy as hell now my question is what are they trying to do make ubuntu stable and good or sink its name in sewers?
<aQute> i there any place wherre I can give feedback on this cause I definitly like the ubuntu i had before my last update
<urfr332g0> aQute, your running a development did you make sure you did not upgrade a partial upgrade?
<huayra> hi there
<huayra> I found out that when I log in the keyboard works as expected
<huayra> (since some characters in my password re actiually in the numlock rea of the external USB keyboard
<MrChrisDruif> So the layout in lightdm isn't correct huayra ?
<Fudge> is there a channel or ppl here involved in ubuntu alternate installer
<Stanley00> Fudge: I dont know, you can ask !alis, or ask the question here.
 * MrChrisDruif isn't anyway
<Fudge> Stanley00 I am wondering from a blind persons perspective the best way to accessibly install ubuntu server
<Stanley00> Fudge: well, there is a ubuntu-server image, did you try it?
<Fudge> Stanley00 not yet but plan to, I am gathering informatino after reading a long thread about people trying to do it, other blind folk
<Fudge> Stanley00 information is my friend, such as if a console is available outside of the installer to set volume, load espeakup software synthisizer etc
<vega-> hm, thunderbird seems to not work at the moment (it starts but with a blank screen, only top menus visible)
<Stanley00> Fudge: well, I think after installed, you just need irssi (IRC client) and links (www browser) and an internet connection, if something go wrong, you can get whatever you need from those two :D
<micahg> vega-: bug 933951
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 933951 in thunderbird (Ubuntu Precise) "Messaging menu extension interacts badly with lightning in precise making thunderbird unusable" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/933951
<vega-> micahg: thanks, will check that
<Fudge> Stanley00 I agree completely, it's the installing part which may be a problem, I shall try
<Stanley00> Fudge: well, it's not so hard... I think :D
<Fudge> Stanley00 I appreciate the confidence, care for a challenge? turn your monitor and off and do an install then :p
<Stanley00> Fudge: ah, now I know what you mean by "a blind persons perspective", your monitor doesn't work??
<vega-> micahg: thanks, that fixed it
<Fudge> Stanley00  it works great, my eyes dont though, accept for seteing boxes come up on the screen, that is aout it
<vega-> seems the calendar/clock is missing from my top bar also
<jo-erlend> bah. Todays upgrade of Unity has loads of regressions. :(
<jo-erlend> and Thunderbird is completely defunct. :/
<jo-erlend> The system works about five minutes at a time, then I have to log out and back in. Everything stops working. Not good.
<brendand> jo-erlend - i see the thunderbird thing (or rather, don't see it :P). unity is fine though, what graphics card you have?
<jo-erlend> Radeon HD3100
<jo-erlend> it works when I log in, but then it seems everything stops listening to my keyboard. I can switch to another console, but that's it. The Unity launcher responds to clicks, but nothing else.
<jo-erlend> and it doesn't hide. Menus react to clicks, but the menus doesn't appear.
<jo-erlend> it the apport dialog also made non-resizable now? I don't like all this scrolling. I don't understand why dialogs shouldn't be resizable.
<jo-erlend> horizontal scrolling is really annoying.
<jo-erlend> makes it extremely difficult to understand what the bug report contains. I hope that's just a bug and not a conscious decision.
<vega-> jo-erlend: https://launchpad.net/bugs/933951
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 933951 in lightning-extension (Ubuntu Precise) "Messaging menu extension interacts badly with lightning in precise making thunderbird unusable" [Undecided,Triaged]
<jo-erlend> vega-, I don'ẗ have lightning installed though.
<Daekdroom> jo-erlend, me neither, and my thunderbird is unusable as well.
<jo-erlend> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/93154739/thunderbird-empty.png <-- looks like that, right?
<Daekdroom> Yep,.
<vega-> mine was like that too
<vega-> started with -safe-mode and checked "disable add-ons" and it worked
<vega-> could be something similiar even though you don't have lightning?
<TeTeT>  does anyone else have a corrupt xsession on precise? Instead of unity a single xterm is launched after login, can't figure out what's going wrong
<vega-> i had that
<vega-> fixed by "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<vega-> apt removed unity at some point, due to something having to do with i386/amd64 packages and/or multiarch
<TeTeT> vega-: I did that too, but the session remains corrupted. Oh well, I can start gnome-settings-daemon and unity manual for now, maybe need to remove some user specific config files
<Daekdroom> On the Thunderbird matter, I could activate Global Menu Bar integration, but it won't work with Messaging Menu and Unity Launcher integration enabled
<vega-> TeTeT: you could create a new, test user to verify if it's something in your home dir
<TeTeT> vega-: good idea, will do so, thx
<micahg> don't bother, a fix was uploaded to the archive already
<TeTeT> micahg: awesome, thanks
<micahg> thunderbird (11.0~b2+build2-0ubuntu3)
<TeTeT> oh, bummer
<TeTeT> on the non working unity session, 20x11-common_process-args from Xsession.d gets the arg '/usr/bin/xterm'. Not sure where this is specified. any advice on how this Xsession.d stuff is being handled?
<webm0nk3y> [   63.337953] unity-greeter[7840]: segfault at 0 ip 000000000040abb8 sp 00007fff44f69b50 error 4 in unity-greeter[400000+26000]
<alkisg> Is anyone else experiencing thunderbird empty windows after today's updates?
<webm0nk3y> my computer is stuck ^^
<Daekdroom> alkisg, start it in command line with 'thunderbird -safe-mode', disable all addons, select to restart it. Then leave the unity messaging menu integration addon disabled.
<Daekdroom> The package is being rebuilt with a fix.
<alkisg> Thank you Daekdroom
<Daekdroom> Oh. The update is available already :D
<alkisg> Haha, ok, let me re-enable them and update instead...
<glosoli> anyone else is getting screen coruptions while logging in using proprietary drivers ?
<webm0nk3y> glosoli: I get it with nvidia-common
<webm0nk3y> glosoli: more like a collage of all the history of using my computer
<glosoli> webm0nk3y: Hmm but when it loggs in completely it dissappears yes ?
<webm0nk3y> glosoli: yep
<webm0nk3y> glosoli: the system worked fine
<glosoli> webm0nk3y: Is it reported in launchpad ?
<glosoli> :?
<webm0nk3y> glosoli: i do not know, would not know how to even search for it on LP
<glosoli> ah
<webm0nk3y> oh my... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/845730/
<webm0nk3y> i wish i could boot
<jo-erlend> can someone please confirm that the apport dialog to show what will be reported is not resizable?
<jokerdino> it is not resizable.
<jo-erlend> that is an extreme regression.
<jo-erlend> it's nearly unusable.
<jo-erlend> jokerdino, is it supposed to be that way?
<jokerdino> I can't verify that.
<jokerdino> i haven't seen any bug reported regarding this behavior.
<jokerdino> jo-erlend: i suggest you file a bug report regarding this
<jo-erlend> jokerdino, it's relatively far down the list of regressions from todays upgrade.
<jokerdino> jo-erlend: i agree. i note that a lot of bugs have creeped in.
<micahg> jo-erlend: bug 930562?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 930562 in apport (Ubuntu) "Problem report window can not be resized" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/930562
<jokerdino> micahg: you could be right
<jo-erlend> jokerdino, my system became almost unusable after the upgrade today. To make things worse, I forgot to take a snapshot before upgrading. Beating myself up over that one.
<jokerdino> hah, taking a snapshot might have been useful
<jo-erlend> yes, that's why I switched to btrfs in the first place. :)
<jokerdino> i have another peculiar bug. open a terminal window, try to move it by clicking on the title bar and moving it around. and have fun with the bug.
<jo-erlend> jokerdino, that causes no issues here. What happens?
<jo-erlend> I had to switch to metacity with gnome-panel, though. Compiz is completely unusable now.
<jokerdino> if i click on it and try to move it, it grabs my mouse and keeps moving the terminal around. i can't escape it in anyway possible.
<jo-erlend> hehe
<Ian_Corne> press the windows key!
<jo-erlend> my numlock LED went insane earlier today. I think it thought it was the HDD LED or something. It's always fun when you get these amounts of regressions on a Friday afternoon.
<jokerdino> i press alt + f4 and close the darn window
<jokerdino> oh yeah, it keeps you occupied over the weekend.
<jokerdino> Ian_Corne: pressing windows key does no difference.
<jo-erlend> if ubiquity supports btrfs now, I think I'll test it.
<jokerdino> i think being able to revert to a previous version should be useful. if i remember, there is a system restore in windows that lets you do exactly that.
<jokerdino> with version i mean a previous state.
<Ian_Corne> ok jokerdino :p
<jo-erlend> jokerdino, with btrfs you don't even have to revert. You can just boot the system as it was at a specific point in time.
<jokerdino> i wonder why it is not implemented.
<jo-erlend> why what is?
<jokerdino> btrfs that is.
<jo-erlend> it is implemented. I'm using it now.
<jokerdino> does your menus and buttons have icons now?
<jo-erlend> in gnome-panel they do.
<jokerdino> i see, i never used btrfs
<jo-erlend> it's not particularly user friendly yet, though.
<jokerdino> learning something new should be fun,
<jokerdino> i can't disable menus with icons. :(
<jo-erlend> btrfs is certainly worth spending some time to learn.
<jokerdino> also, the expo using mouse over is broken.
<jokerdino> i had set compiz to show all applications when i mouse over to the top right. now it is no longer working :(
<glosoli> jokerdino: it's already reported
<jokerdino> bug ##?
<glosoli> jo-erlend: it just shows applications from current workspace yes ?
<glosoli> jokerdino: '''''' this was meant for you
<jo-erlend> glosoli, what does?
<jo-erlend> oh. :)
<jokerdino> nothing gets exposed.
<glosoli> jo-erlend: sorry
<jo-erlend> no worries. :)
<glosoli> jokerdino: even Super (Windows Key) +W doesn't work ?
<jokerdino> and well, super + w only shows the apps in the current workspace.
<jokerdino> super + w works. partly.
<glosoli> https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz-core/+bug/933776 << Affects you
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 933776 in compiz (Ubuntu) ""Super + W" Compiz Scale Addon "All Windows" not working" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jokerdino> subscribed to it.
<glosoli> jokerdino: you might write in comments that screen edge also not orking for you
<glosoli> although screen edge works for me just fine, but only for current workspace in btw, have you done updates already ?
<glosoli> there was a couple of compiz updates in the morning
<jokerdino> oh wait, it works now.
<jokerdino> just updated.
<glosoli> jo-erlend: but still for current workspace yes ?
<jo-erlend> …
<jokerdino> glosoli: yep
<jokerdino> i am sorry jo-erlend
<jo-erlend> :)
<glosoli> ah :DD once again, that tab button fails me :(
<glosoli> jokerdino: press in that link that bu affects you too
<jokerdino> yes i did :)
<jokerdino> This bug affects you and 4 other people Edit
<jokerdino> and i find it really hard to read the shortcut overlay
<jokerdino> http://i.stack.imgur.com/9DSMn.png
<jrgifford> jokerdino, it works fine here.
<jokerdino> jrgifford: i can only see through the overlay
<jrgifford> odd, http://i.imgur.com/s38oi.png
<jrgifford> oh, did you get the *latest* compiz update?
<jrgifford> that might fix it.
<jokerdino> how latest?
<jokerdino> i see that it is being chameleonic like the dash
<jrgifford> um, hangon. lemme grab the version
<jrgifford> compiz-core:amd64 (0.9.7.0~bzr2995-0ubuntu3, 0.9.7.0~bzr2995-0ubuntu4)
<jrgifford> that was what I installed at 12:50 UTC
<jokerdino> $ compiz --version
<jokerdino> Compiz 0.9.7.0
<jrgifford> there is a unity update that just come up since then though, let me install that and see if i can replicate it.
<jokerdino> i see, you are on PPA?
<jrgifford> yes, but i haven't gotten anything from the PPA so far today, but the unity coming at me from the archive is 5.4
<jokerdino> not here though, still on 5.2
<jo-erlend> Compiz 0.9.7 seems to be extremely slow compared to previous versions. Do others have the same experience?
<jrgifford> jo-erlend, not for me. what graphics card?
<glosoli> for me everything is fine :)
<jo-erlend> Radeon HD3100
<jokerdino> no graphics card here. so no diff.
<jo-erlend> this is on my mobo.
<glosoli> I have ATI mobility Radeon HD57301GB
<jo-erlend> I had to take out my HD5850 in order to connect external disks. :)
<glosoli> you have laptop ?
<jrgifford> I have a Radeon HD 6320, working fine here.
<jo-erlend> glosoli, this is a desktop.
<jrgifford> jokerdino, brb. going to try the unity update that landed and see if i can replicate it.
<jokerdino> sure.
<jo-erlend> is 5.4 available now?
<jokerdino> it is from the staging ppa
<jrgifford> jo-erlend, yes 5.4 is available in the main archive.
<jrgifford> thats what I just updated to.
<jokerdino> i am upgrading now then.
<jokerdino> jo-erlend: what packages should i be installing for btrfs?
<jo-erlend> oh... It might not be Compiz that's slow after all. I just noticed that gnome-settings-daemon uses 100% CPU.
<jo-erlend> jokerdino, btrfs-progsa
<jo-erlend> jokerdino, btrfs-progs
<jo-erlend> uhm... That's not right
<jrgifford> jokerdino, its working fine here.
<jrgifford> can't replicate the bug you talked about
<jokerdino> well, never mind then.
<jokerdino> you know, i can't get lightdm to show my wallpaper either :/
<jo-erlend> «apt-btrfs-snapshot - Automatically create snapshot on apt operations» <-- That's certainly interesting! :)
<jokerdino> do you use the contest one or the individual wallpaper?
<jrgifford> jokerdino, do you have an encrypted homedir?
<jokerdino> no.
<jo-erlend> jokerdino, btrfs itself is in the kernel though.
<jokerdino> oh i see.
<jrgifford> let me change the wallpaper and have another look.
<jrgifford> jokerdino, confirmed that the wallpaper doesn't change.
<jokerdino> so, if i use the slideshow, it doesn't change. hmm
<jrgifford> jokerdino, bug you're looking at looks like this - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-greeter/+bug/923481
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 923481 in unity-greeter (Ubuntu) "Selected user wallpaper doesn't change for slideshow wallpaper" [Low,New]
<jokerdino> confirmed it.
<jrgifford> jo-erlend, thanks for the mention of apt-btrfs-snapshot, that'll come in handy for next cycle when we have all sorts of crazy things landing left and right. :P
<jokerdino> i believe we should document it in the site when 12.04 is released.
<jokerdino> ask ubuntu site yeah
<jrgifford> jokerdino, what should we document?
<jokerdino> the brtfs thingie
<arand> The btrfs wiki page could use some love in general, a bit too much fluff there currently...
<jo-erlend> I suspect that btrfs will be default in 12.10.
<jokerdino> what do you mean by default?
<jo-erlend> that if will be used instead of ext4 for clean installs.
<arand> I doubt that... But you never know
<jrgifford> jokerdino, odd - when I run lightdm in --test-mode, wallpaper changes for me now.
<jo-erlend> arand, why do you doubt that?
<jokerdino> jrgifford: i shall take a look later
<arand> jo-erlend: Because it's still marked as experimental.
<jrgifford> btrfs isn't stable enough for right now, but thats what i use for / - i need ext3 for /home because of the lucid install I keep around. :P
<jo-erlend> well, if it's stable enough for use in enterprise Linux, I think it'll be stable enough for 12.10.
<jokerdino> i will be back later
<jrgifford> cya jokerdino
<tomodachi> jrgifford: cant you use ext4 anyway?  i remember it being backward compatible with ext3, hence you can mount it as ext3
<tomodachi> in your older distribution
<jrgifford> oh? Ok, i wish I had known that.
 * jrgifford makes note to self about his next install
<jokerdino> ok i am back
<jo-erlend> heh... Please don't install apt-btrfs-snapshots...
<jo-erlend> it completely breaks apt.
<jokerdino> oops
<jokerdino> err, i installed it and apt-get works here..
<jo-erlend> it does?
<jo-erlend> ah, that's not so strange. It can't find a btrfs filesystem to take a snapshot of, so it'll probably just skip it.
<jokerdino> oh i guess it is that way
<jo-erlend> in my case, the root filesystem is a btrfs, and it fails, so all apt-get operations are aborted – including the removal of apt-btrfs-snapshots.
<jokerdino> wow that sucks
<jcook_5xdata> needs some help I am tring to install a i386 deb file in a 64 bit install. in ubuntu (gnome) the installer will down load the need i386 package and install the app. how do i do this kde
<jo-erlend> jokerdino, dpkg doesn't break that easily though. :)
<jokerdino> you should be happy haha
<jcook_5xdata> wrong channel should I go to Kubuntu?
<jokerdino> i guess that is a wiser move
<jcook_5xdata> Just tring to get up to speed in plasma  when the sparkle  come out :)
<jo-erlend> jrgifford, I'm upgrading now. Still unity 5.2 in main?
<jo-erlend> jrgifford, sure you're not using a PPA?
<jo-erlend> nevermind...
<jrgifford> jo-erlend, yes.
<jrgifford> be warned
<jrgifford> i ended up killing my theme
<jrgifford> and there is no known bugfix for that
<jo-erlend> heh...
<jo-erlend> that's the least of my worries.
<jrgifford> heh, figured as much, just wanted to warn you.
<jo-erlend> everything hit the fan here today. If I can start using Unity again at all, that'll be an improvement.
<petrovv> what are the plans concerning Cinnamon inclusion (or any other Gnome 3.* forks)?
<arand> Isn't cinnamon an extension rather?
<glosoli> hope they don't include cinnamon :)
<arand> Hmm, I'm thinking of another thing...
<glosoli> in btw, hate seeing a lot of ubuntu forks growing up without future and asking people for donations while they do nothing just add different themes and icon sets
<arand> Well, Mint does quite a lot of good stuff, but the decision to fork gnome3 may not be one of them, though in that regard they're in the same seat as Ubuntu ;)
<valdur55> Yea. It's quite simple to add linux mint repo and istall cinnamon :)
<petrovv> oic, thanks
<glosoli> arand: yes, mint is different story, clem is doing lm as a full time job :) but I  and many of my friends from now on, are really liking unity, and feeling it has a bright future :)
<petrovv> Unity - in the sense of WM environment?
<petrovv> or lack of forking?
<arand> WM
<glosoli> Cinnamon for me looks like  a ship with its anchor holding to the past and making pause for evolution :D
<petrovv> glosoli, I tried Gnome 3.* on Fedora 15 and found it to be heavily mouse oriented, what about keyboard users (unless I miss somehting)
<arand> If cinnamon was included it would quite obviuosly be a universe package and non-default. And I guess it would enter via Debian rather than any Ubuntu-specific effort.
<glosoli> petrovv: Cinnamon is also gnome 3.x :DD
<arand> petrovv: I use G3 and finds it quite keyboard-friendly.
<glosoli> IMO, i have enough usage of keyboard in ubuntu with unity, quite like it from now on, was never a big keyboard shortcuts fan before
<glosoli> petrovv: Would you mind telling us, what you can't do with keyboard in Gnome 3 ?
<petrovv> glosoli, all the kb shortcuts I learned before do not work, I do not have the list handy, but if you compare the actual shortcuts assignments, Gnome Shell has something like 1/3rd of what Gnome 2.* provides
<glosoli> petrovv: you are making a big mistake telling about it lacks of keyboard shortcuts for gnome 3 :) Gnome-Shell is WM
<glosoli> Gnome 3 is DE which is also used by Cinnamon
<petrovv> glosoli, say, Ctrl-Alt-D for minimizind all the windows currently open
<petrovv> sorry
<glosoli> petrovv: me either don't like gnome shell :) That's why I love Unity
<petrovv> ok, need to try unity then (I'm on 10.04 currently and cannot be happier for a while)
<glosoli> petrovv: Wait for full version 12.04 :)
<arand> petrovv: Thats basically since minimise isn't really a concept in gnome-shell, I'd say you're meant to use a new WS for that...
<jokerdino> 12.04 has the snappier version of unity thus far
<glosoli> jokerdino: what does word snappier mean ?
<jokerdino> snappier meaning feeling nice to use and handle
<glosoli> jokerdino: ah, yes it is :) UNity 5.4 will soon be in repos
<glosoli> some of the libs already upgraded
<jokerdino> i can't wait for 5.4
<petrovv> arand, what's WS?
<arand> workspace
 * petrovv thinks he need to read some FAQs like back in 1998 :-)
<glosoli> arand: tryed some weeks ago to use windows, was feeling crazy not having workspace, after that, just kicked the MS ass out of my computer and left only pangolin here ;D
<petrovv> how is workspace different from WM and from Desktop Environment?
<arand> glosoli: Hmm, I don't actually miss workspaces as much as the "scale" overview.
<glosoli> arand: yes, this one too, but now I have nothing to miss, coz being fully ubuntized
<glosoli> petrovv: Workspace is smth like the number of desktops
<glosoli> petrovv: one desktop 1 workspace , 2 desktops  - 2 workspaces, talking by slang
<petrovv> glosoli, then how is it different from pager in older WMs?
<jo-erlend> just upgraded, and now things are _much_ better wrt Unity, Compiz and graphics in general.
<glosoli> jo-erlend: I can't do dist-upgrade because of dependencies for now, if I do ,i will get unity ant unity-2d removed :D
<glosoli> petrovv: hmm, probably not much, just in Gnome Shell it's much more easier to use, and it is focused on it
<jo-erlend> glosoli, right. I did a plain upgrade. I did a dist-upgrade this morning, which is when everything went pear shaped.
<glosoli> jo-erlend: with simple upgrade yiu probably don't have all unity parts 5.4 version
<zzecool> glosoli:  ;p
<glosoli> zzecool: Hey ;D
<zzecool> :)
<petrovv> glosoli, perhaps offtopic, but if you are forced to use MS Win at work or elsewhere you may want to try the DexPot WS manager
<petrovv> glosoli, it gives you up to 20 workspaces and other things like rotating cube, for example
<glosoli> petrovv: hmm, seen this one some time before, but I felt like it was pretty slow
<zzecool> glosoli: do you have dependencies for unity and unity 2d?
<zzecool> glosoli: it seems i cant do a dist upgrade yet
<zzecool> it is going to rmeove unity - 2d
<glosoli> zzecool: same here, waiting ;D
<zzecool> :P
<zzecool> its beta freeze today
<Daekdroom> I believe unity-2d has to be rebuilt against lastest libunity
<glosoli> yeah, finally ;D
<zzecool> :)
<glosoli> Daekdroom: you're right
<zzecool> i hope dodge active window stay as it is or all take my gun  lol ;p
<Daekdroom> dodge active window was removed already.
<glosoli> haha ;D
<zzecool> when ?
<glosoli> week ago :DD
<zzecool> im using it right now
<zzecool> you are wrong
<zzecool> its there
<glosoli> it won't be removed
<Daekdroom> Ah. That is because I'm using the unity-ppa
<glosoli> it just became unsuported
<Daekdroom> It WILL be removed.
<Daekdroom> I don't have it in CCSM anymore.
<zzecool> rly?
<glosoli> so what  ?
<glosoli> you have it in system
<glosoli> :)
<Daekdroom> It's just that the ubuntu repos have a slightly older version of Unity.
<glosoli> It can be set by gsettings
<Daekdroom> And that 5.4 update will remove dodge (active) windows.
<glosoli> hmm
<Daekdroom> Can it?
<Daekdroom> I want to try
<zzecool> They are stupid enought to kill the best launcher feature
<zzecool> whata dorks
<zzecool> ........
<zzecool> i hope you are wrong
<Daekdroom> I did like dodge active windows too.
<glosoli> Daekdroom: wait I will try toget command from my friend
<zzecool> glosoli: no need for a command
<glosoli> but he is using older version probably coz he is on main server too
<glosoli> aa :)
<zzecool> Daekdroom: do you have gconf installed?
<Daekdroom> Sure I do
<zzecool> ok wait
<zzecool> Daekdroom:  open gconf and navigated to /apps/compiz-1/plugins/unityshell/screen0/options and then set launcher_hide_mode to 3
<zzecool> and please tell me the results
<Daekdroom> Nothing happened.
<zzecool> the removed the code...........
<zzecool> they8
<Daekdroom> If I set it to 1, it autohides. If I set it to 3, it stays as it was
<zzecool> 2?
<zzecool> is 2 working ?
<glosoli> gconftool -s -t int /apps/compiz-1/plugins/unityshell/screen0/options/ launcher_hide_mode 2
<zzecool> glosoli: its the same think
<Daekdroom> Not working either
<zzecool> so they removed the code
<zzecool> ............
<zzecool> we are doomed
<zzecool> until some nice guy patches the unity with the cade again
<Daekdroom> Dodge windows did poorly in the user testing.
<zzecool> code
<zzecool> Daekdroom: BULLSHITS
<zzecool> i dont wanna start this
<jokerdino> zzecool: what is your issue here?
<Daekdroom> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/02/mark-shuttleworth-explains-dodge-ditch-decision-in-precise/
<zzecool> jokerdino: nothing but its nice that if someone says a bad word activity appears
<glosoli> Haha, Iam with canonical
<zzecool> :)
<jokerdino> user testing involves people who barely know anything about interface and design
<jokerdino> so when they see launcher disappear they panick.
<zzecool> jokerdino:  true
<Daekdroom> jokerdino, most people that Ubuntu target don't know anything about interface and design.
<zzecool> make the launcher always on bu default and leave dosge for us is not bad
<zzecool> Why is autohide better than Dodge someone tell me 1 reason
<zzecool> ...................
<Daekdroom> I honestly don't know.
<zzecool> There is no reason
<glosoli> There is :)
<Daekdroom> Maybe the 'dodge (active) windows' behaviour is confusing.
<zzecool> tell me
<glosoli> Why is dodge windows better than autohide ? ;D
<zzecool> how can be confusing when i deside to use it
<Daekdroom> For some time, I thought it was exactly the same thing as autohide, to be honest.
<jokerdino> probably they didn't want to maintain something that they are not interested in.
<zzecool> because dodge give you the launcher when there is nothing on the desktop and Unity IS ALL ABOUT THE LAUNCER
<glosoli> Mark is going the right way - thinking of daily users, not power users, otherwise, ubuntu has no future.
<zzecool> Active icons etc
<glosoli> :)
<tom95> hi, I installed libsocialweb for using its dbus, but it doesn't show up in d-feet. do I have to run it explicitly or may the package be brocken?
<Daekdroom> It's not going to be exposed to the users under the appearance options, so they removed the option.
<jokerdino> that makes sense.
<glosoli> Daekdroom: simplicity is the best
<glosoli> :)
<zzecool> glosoli: you cant get it
<Daekdroom> It could stay there over ccsm, but what's the point if they're trying to move the options to the GNOME Control Panel, right?
<glosoli> Sure I can :) YOu think of yourself, Mark thinks of daily users :)
<zzecool> a launcher always on = bug you can press icons on accident
<bazhang> zzecool, lets get back to bug tracking and fixing please
<zzecool> while working
<glosoli> Daekdroom: there is, people who has not enough knowledge might crash desktop with ccsm :)
<jokerdino> hey, i honestly think there should be dodge windows, but not visible to everyone.
<zzecool> bazhang: i dont get you i can express my thoughts here no ?
<glosoli> zzecool: Mac OS X users have their launcher always on, they have no problem so far :) neither windows users
<Daekdroom> I don't see why remove it. It shouldn't be that hard to maintain.
<bazhang> zzecool, this is not the debate channel, no
<jo-erlend> glosoli, I have a fair amount of experience, and I've been able to cause serious issues with ccsm without knowing why or how.
<zzecool> yes because most UIs dont have their control to the bottom
<glosoli> jo-erlend: as I said :)
<jokerdino> bazhang: "#ubuntu+1 Discussion and support for Precise Pangolin"
<zzecool> bazhang: chill out
<glosoli> This can be debate channel if topic is Precise Pangolin
<bazhang> jokerdino, within limits. bug fixing and tracking is the main purpose
<zzecool> then what about ubuntu-bugs/
<KBentley57> hey guys, can someone link me to the kernel config for the latest alpha build?
<bazhang> zzecool, file a wishlist bug if a feature is removed
<zzecool> so its a bug for me and i like to discuss it
<zzecool> dont continue on this please
<glosoli> it's not a bug :)
<zzecool> it is for me
<glosoli> lol
<glosoli> don't act like a kid, Mark gave a public article why that feature will be removed, so it's not a bug dude.
<zzecool> it can result on different opperation i was expect too
<zzecool> glosoli: i read it and failed to understand any reason.   Because a first time user found that dodge is confusing we remove the feature?
<zzecool> glosoli: if we are going to adjust ubuntu like this for the first impression only remove the terminal too please
<glosoli> zzecool: CANONICAL doesn't feel like maintaining feature which is not needed for daily users.
<zzecool> glosoli: its confusing this black and white thing
<glosoli> If ubuntu continue on focusing to power users,  it will soon die
<zzecool> Terminal must be removed too
<zzecool> then
<glosoli> Terminal is in Mac OS X also
<zzecool> not an application for daily user
<glosoli> windows also has cmd
<glosoli> ah , no offense, don't want to talk with offensive people who are aged enough but acts like a kiddos.
<zzecool> it comes in conflict with canonical statement
<philinux> No more dodge Windows article. For anyone who has not seen it. http://www.techdrivein.com/2012/02/no-more-dodge-windows-in-unity-global.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+techdrivein+%28Tech+Drive-in%29
<glosoli> decission was made, you want it or not. Linux users have too much freedom, so when some changes come, they cry
<zzecool> glosoli:  ubuntu must listen to their usebase and if you read over omgubuntu  95% of the user  want the feature because its is a must for them
<glosoli> 95 omg ubuntu users are power users
<glosoli> :))
<zzecool> glosoli: and please dont say to me that im acting like a kid
<glosoli> 95 percent''
<glosoli> omgubuntu is quite a blog, but most of the community and commentators are power users.
<zzecool> so ?
<glosoli> THey don't like any restriction, And they will never like, but some day they will realise there was too much :)
<Pici> I'm unsure what you hope to accomplish here zzecool.
<zzecool> nothing im just express my feelings about this
<zzecool> it sis somehting that i use every day and i dont like to be removed
<zzecool> is*
<zzecool> simple as that
<glosoli> zzecool: So develop :)
<Pici> zzecool: Well you're talking to users here, not developers, not Canonical, not Mark. And for the most part, no one wants to hear someone just endlessly complain about things.
<Pici> If you want to try to make a difference, you've been given your options.
<glosoli> You don't want to change it ? Start learning, be programmer, develop then you will understand, that you need resources to maintain such a big projects, and some features from time to time have to be dithec
<glosoli> ditched''
<zzecool> glosoli: the code is there no need to develop somehting
<glosoli> zzecool: there need to keep support for it
<glosoli> depending on version of unity
<glosoli> to make bug fixes if smth goes wrong
<glosoli> for example
<glosoli> wobbly plugin isn't updated since 2008
<glosoli> Now it's buggy with latest unity :)
<zzecool> we are not speaking about 3rd party plugin here we speak about unity
<zzecool> nevermind soon a ppa while jump out with the feature back on
<glosoli> zzecool: here we speaking about your anger to the project and it's developers who make changes.
<zzecool> glosoli: i dont rly thing you know what you are saying
<glosoli> I'm saying that from time to time there will probably come even more changes you don't like, and it will definitely happen, you need to accept some things and give and opportunity for replacements who will be supported, dunno why, but I like the way Mark is doing this, he wants to make Precise or any other release even better not for old users only, but to attract more public :)
<glosoli> This is abstract opinion not only about "dodge" feature
<glosoli> Daekdroom: Do you know if HUD will be available with Unity 5.4  ?
<Daekdroom> glosoli, it is.
<glosoli> Daekdroom: hmm, waiting patiently then :)
<zzecool> Canonical should listen to their users this is what i can say
<philinux> glosoli:  It's arrived. https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/precise-changes/2012-February/010151.html
<glosoli> zzecool: from your point "power users" only :)
<glosoli> philinux: gotta apt-get update, to see if dependencies been fixed :)
<zzecool> of cource not
<philinux> glosoli: I'm just firing up my chroot
<zzecool> glosoli: when i have my app maximized i want to see the app and when nothing is maximized i want to see the laucnher and the info form the active icons.
<philinux> glosoli: dist-upgrade still wants to remove > ubuntu-desktop unity-2d unity-2d-launcher unity-2d-places
<glosoli> zzecool: I understand, I also liked dodge, but I live fine with always show now :)
<zzecool> glosoli: th firs time user after some months will not be first time user and gonna like features like this
<glosoli> zzecool: for me only wants to remove unity-2d now
<glosoli> have anyone got any ideas if unity-2d is needed to run unity-3d ?
<zzecool> im not going to continue if they remove dodge
<zzecool> i will wait till ppa comes out
<zzecool> i cant work without dodge
<zzecool> gonna try on virtual machine
<philinux> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/02/unity-5-4-lands-in-precise-brings-hud-video-lens-minor-ui-changes/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+d0od+%28OMG!+Ubuntu!%29
<glosoli> philinux: One dependency for me now, unity-2d fixed and I can dist-upgrade
<Daekdroom> glosoli, it is not.
<glosoli> then doing upgrade
<glosoli> brb
<zzecool> its not a depend  they just upgrade gir1.2
<zzecool> oh he logged ;/
<valdur55> Unity-2d uses HUD ?
<zzecool> i dont know
<philinux> The new video lens looks good
<zzecool> it is yes
<zzecool> :)
<Daekdroom> I wish it'd support YouTube, tho.
<zzecool> there is allrdy support for youtube
<glosoli> Daekdroom: Do I need to install thoose video search lens somehow ?
<Daekdroom> zzecool, Not by default
<Daekdroom> I mean, those options don't let me search through all YouTube content, apparently.
<glosoli> I don't have it at all
<Daekdroom> glosoli, unity-video-lens package
<glosoli> E: Unable to locate package unity-video-lens
<Daekdroom> Maybe it's unity-lens-video
<glosoli> Ah, yes
<philinux> aptitude safe-upgrade has sorted it here.
<glosoli> philinux sudo apt-get safe-upgrade ?
<philinux> glosoli: no that woulf be apt-get dist-upgrade
<philinux> And that give those packages above I qouted ans being removed
<Daekdroom> I wouldn't use aptitude for now.
<glosoli> nothing being removed for me happy to use 5.4 niw
<Daekdroom> It can't handle multiarch.
<glosoli> now''
<Daekdroom> (which means it's ok to use in i386 :P)
<philinux> Daekdroom: Seem to have got away with it on this occasion -
<glosoli> Daekdroom: Ubuntu Dash Icon is a bit greyed isn't it ?
<Daekdroom> glosoli, Try changing your wallpaper.
<glosoli> Daekdroom: aaah, i see what they done here :D
<Daekdroom> I was a bit confused at first too because my wallpaper makes it greyish-blue.
<glosoli> Daekdroom: sane gere ;D but with Edge Illimunate turned on for icons, it looks like it was before
<glosoli> ;D
<philinux> Daekdroom: I'm not sure its multi arch more this. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-meta/+bug/592336/comments/19
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 592336 in ubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Removal of aptitude from base installation" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<glosoli> Daekdroom: But As I understand HUD is not searching only in current app, it searches in all, giving priority to the current ?
<Daekdroom> philinux, removal of aptitude happened some versions ago. The thing now is that 12.04 is moving on to multiarch for 32-bit packages in x64 systems, and aptitude can't handle that yet. So installing wine, for example, makes aptitude break everything.
<Daekdroom> bug 831768
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 831768 in aptitude (Ubuntu Precise) "aptitude cannot handle conflicts with multiarch enabled" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/831768
<Daekdroom> Ah. Oneiric used multiarch already. My bad.
<Daekdroom> If you're not going to use 32-bit packages, it doesn't matter anyway.
<Milos_SD> Hello guys
<Milos_SD> I have little problem with compiz... I can't use expo plugin and applications switcher (not as it is attended to)...when I activate expo, it starts using a lot of cpu, there is a lot of I/O wait, everything freez for a moment, and if it shows the expo, all desktops are white. Sometimes after using expo, there is a lot of garbage on my screen.
<Milos_SD> Something similar is happening when I use applications switcher.  Previews of windows are all white, and sometimes I get garbage on screen while app switcher is active. What is the problem here?
<johnjohn101> weird stuff going on with updates today
<Daekdroom> johnjohn101, for example?
<johnjohn101> well update manager zonks out
<jo-erlend> are you able to watch video with VLC in todays Precise? It was working very nicely yesterday, but now I'm logged out immediately whenever I try.
<jo-erlend> hmm. come to think of it... I used the radeon driver and not fglrx yesterday. Perhaps that's the culprit?
<johnjohn101> i think i'll wait until Monday to do an update, same thing happened yesterday as well.
<jo-erlend> yup. Removing fglrx seems to have fixed some of the issues.
<KBentley57> would someone post their stock 12.04 kernel config?
<philinux> KBentley57: Sorry not got one here. cat: /usr/src/linux/.config: No such file or directory
<philinux> Unless it's kept in another location?
<trism> philinux: /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<KBentley57> thanks trism, I never knew it was there. However, I still need the 12.04 config if you don't care to pastebin it
<trism> KBentley57: once my update finishes I'll pastebin it unless someone else gets around to it first
<KBentley57> thanks trism
<trism> KBentley57: http://paste.ubuntu.com/846154/
<zzecool> glosoli: and here we are ppl already start complaining  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/930148
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 930148 in unity (Ubuntu) "Dodge windows is down but what about making the launcher autohide only on maximised apps ?" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<zzecool> probably he didnt know what was going on
<glosoli> zzecool: But shouldn't it be marked as a wish not as a bug ?
<glosoli> zzecool: I am with you, if you get Dodge windows or smth like that back, I used to like it, but when it's gone it's gone, I am always for the evolution :)
<zzecool> glosoli: i didnt see anything like that before , i saw you offensive and acting like a kid "calling me old that act like a kiddo"     but i didnt want to continue on that way.
<zzecool> We all have our opinions
<glosoli> zzecool: Sorry, but you were more offensive, as you seen many people responded and called you offensive :)
<glosoli> zzecool: You just like started screaming about everything and then calm down ;D
<zzecool> this update ruined my workflow
<glosoli> Well might be, that's why I got used to always shown dock, because i known that in some weeks dodge will be removed :/
<zzecool> and soon or later more ppl gonna realease this
<zzecool> glosoli: imagine never hide on netbook   and tablets....    Unity: A desktop experience designed for efficiency of space and interaction.
<zzecool> No further comment
<glosoli> zzecool: Yeah, for netbooks and tablets it would be too bad, but autohide there is
<zzecool> If ppl cant understand its not my problem anyway
<zzecool> With autohide you are losing what Unity is
<zzecool> You are losing the launcher
<zzecool> Can you see now my logic
<quentusrex> Is there a location on the help.ubuntu.com wiki for upcoming 12.04 documentation?
<glosoli> Well since hud came out and everything unity isn't just a launcher :)
<zzecool> Its  a fial and not propper tested
<zzecool> Hud doesnt gives you any feedback
<zzecool> it just take commands
<glosoli> zzecool: hmm, seems like you never used hud, or read about it
<zzecool> Not telling you about file tranfers about torrent about mails etc
<zzecool> Hud is a fast way access to the application menu
<zzecool> its doesnt give you any status or feedback
<glosoli> zzecool: but as I see now ,not only current applications
<KBentley57> trism, thanks for that
<glosoli> zzecool: ah, well yes, dunno, it depends on people needs, I find my self quite good with even Unity Dock always shown or autohide :)
<glosoli> But I will press that bug affects me
<mokoloko> anyone else getting this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1919448 pic: http://ubuntuone.com/2PS8tpRgD7H5jNmLpnTiVS
<mokoloko> Did appear after compiz upgrade under precise. I wonder if there's bug report already...
<jo-erlend> listen, is something wrong with my install? People tell me HUD is available, and all sorts of changes to Unity, but though I've updated my apt and installed upgrades, I'm not seeing those changes.
<htorque> is it me, or are the 'main' servers a bit slow today?
<glosoli> jo-erlend: press ALT ?
<jo-erlend> glosoli, it isn't installed.
<glosoli> htorque: Same here :) 300 kB/s from Main slow for me
<glosoli> jo-erlend: hmm dist-upgrade have you done ?
<htorque> glosoli: so it's not me. thanks!
<jo-erlend> dist-upgrade wants to remove Unity altogether.
<jo-erlend> I'll give it a go. I
<jo-erlend> I'll still have ubuntu classic anyway :)
<htorque> jo-erlend: are you using the main servers? the new unity should be upgradable by now (wasn't a few hours ago).
<jo-erlend> archive.u-c yes
<jo-erlend> ah, you're right. It just popped up. Upgrade manager refused to do it, but apt-get works. :)
<glosoli> jo-erlend: don't, just wait :)
<glosoli> jo-erlend: try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<glosoli> and then check if dist-upgrade still wants to remove unity
<jo-erlend> glosoli, I know how to install upgrades. :)
<jo-erlend> it doesn't.
<zzecool> glosoli: take a look on my comment
<jo-erlend> update-manager does.
<zzecool> glosoli: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/930148
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 930148 in unity (Ubuntu) "Dodge windows is down but what about making the launcher autohide only on maximised apps ?" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<jo-erlend> but update-manager has been rather buggy for a long time now.
<glosoli> zzecool: see
<Volkodav> anybody has issues with nvidia module loading?
<jo-erlend> right. The video lens obviously wants to create thumbnails of all video files on all harddisks. That's nice. I hope it'll finish before 12.04 is released. Load average is passing 200 now.
<jo-erlend> is doesn't help that my md is resyncing either. :)
<Volkodav> Anybody cares to look at t he log ? http://pastie.org/3403323
<trism> jo-erlend: try a unity --reset for your hud problems, the service wasn't starting here until I just reset the unity settings, and now it works with alt
<trism> that's pretty nifty, if you hold down super now it brings up a keyboard shortcuts listing
<jo-erlend> trist, installing the software is usually more effective.
<ganimede> good evening. I have installed ubuntu 12.04
<ganimede> and nothing works so far
<trism> jo-erlend: it is installed with indicator-appmenu, so you have it if you still have menus in the panel
<jo-erlend> trism, nevermind. The problem was fixed a while ago. The problem was that update-manager itself wasn't upgraded, so I needed to use apt-get in order to upgrade my system.
<jo-erlend> however, I get the show desktop button at the top of the launcher. That's not right, is it?
<ganimede> is there a way to run a partition in a virtual machine?
<jo-erlend> ganimede, if you can use raw files, it should be.
<jo-erlend> you'll need to have the right permissions, of course.
<ganimede> raw files? not sure.
<jo-erlend> ganimede, but this doesn't sound +1-specific. Perhaps you should ask in #Ubuntu-cloud?
<ganimede> well, it was my intention to run that new version of ubuntu and ask the questions I had from within it, but it keeps crashing
<ganimede> in any case, it appeared to have issues as soon as I have installed the 400+ updates using update-manager
<ganimede> when restarting, I had no screen after the login. the only solution i found has been to install the NVIDIA drivers. So I managed to log in next time
<ganimede> but as soon as the login is completed, everything crashes, I am left only with the background and cannot execute anything in X, only Ctrl-Alt-F1 to have a text-mode bash
<jo-erlend> and this is in some kind of virtualization solution?
<ganimede> no, this is a fresh, genuine install in another partition
<ganimede> and if possible is how i would like to have things running, especially because of what I need to use and try
<jo-erlend> try Unity 2D then?
<ganimede> how do i do it, jo-erlend?
<jo-erlend> ganimede, click on the button next to the password field before logging in.
<jo-erlend> it's quite nice. More beautiful than Unity in some ways, I think.
<ganimede> ok, here a VM would have helped. I need to reboot to check. See you in a bit
<ganimede> excellent, unity 2D worked. now how do I convince my second monitor to switch on?
<ganimede> well, the nvidia-settings sees it. let me reboot and check
<johnjohn101> if i get a segmenation fault on xfreerdp, is this something i report on ubuntu+1 channel or freerdp.  This is the application that came with the system
<trism> johnjohn101: apport should generally pop up a dialog asking if you want to report crashes, if not check out /var/crash for a .crash file for xfreerdp and run: ubuntu-bug /var/crash/filename.crash; or failing that just: ubuntu-bug freerdp-x11
<johnjohn101> k
<ganimede> it doesnt work. my second screen is not properly recognized
<ganimede> and I am still not at the issue :(
<xocolatl> hello.  is anyone else having trouble with a trackpad?  this is almost unusable
<glosoli> xocolatl: what exactly ?
<Debolaz> Yes, mine seems to live a life of its own. :-)
<xocolatl> do we know what's causing it?  it precise is shipped like this, it will be a catastrophe!
<Debolaz> glosoli: Here, merely holding your finger on the trackpad, without moving the finger, will cause the pointer to move around.
 * Debolaz is able to live with it, but its really weird. :-)
<glosoli> hmm
<xocolatl> glosoli, it's as if someone else also has control of the point and is playing a sick game.  that's fun for a few seconds but this doesn't ever stop
<xocolatl> it jumps all over the place and even sometimes clicks on its own :(
<glosoli> ah
<glosoli> report a bug ?
<xocolatl> I've found that using two fingers will sometimes stabilize it (but sometimes make it worse)
 * Debolaz is still waiting for someone to take notice of the last bug he found. :)
<xocolatl> glosoli, that's what I'm doing isn't it?
<glosoli> launchpad is for reporting bugs
<glosoli> Noone in here will fix you if you write just here
<glosoli> :)
<xocolatl> so what's the point of this channel then?
<Debolaz> Title fonts looks slightly messed up on my installation.
<Debolaz> Apparently it happens for other people too.
<glosoli> xocolatl: it's discussion and supports, it doesn't mean bug fixing or developing :)
<glosoli> Support is giving away to go forward
<xocolatl> I don't want to have to create an account on launchpad.  if bringing my issue to an official channel means my voice is not heard, then fuck it
<glosoli> xocolatl: Hmm, you're being to rude
<glosoli> :)
<glosoli> too''
<jcole> is there a gnome meta package in ubuntu, like kubuntu-desktop for kde and xubuntu-desktop for xfce
<glosoli> pasting bug in launchpad is mch more effective :)
<xocolatl> rude?  because I report a problem and am told to go away?  fine.  going away.
<jcole> ubuntu-desktop appears to be unity
<glosoli> what a kiddo...
<glosoli> jcole: there is ubuntu-desktop and it doesn't consist just of unity
<glosoli> jcole: there are more packages in that ubuntu-desktop
<Debolaz> glosoli: I'm not sure if I'd agree posting bugs on launchpad will always be more effective, been waiting a week now for someone to notice my favorite bug. :)
<jcole> glosoli: if i install kubuntu-desktop, everything defaults to kde... what can i install to default to gnome
<glosoli> Debolaz: YOu think developers will sit here ant be fast enough to read 100 users reportinkg bug in the real time chat ? lol, you must be kiddin aint you ?
<jcole> glosoli: i am aware of that
<glosoli> jcole: hmm not sure, but what do you want to do ?
<Debolaz> glosoli: I don't think that. But they've had a week to notice it on launchpad now. Would be nice if someone either acknowledged it or asked for more information if there were doubts about it.
<zzecool> Debolaz: bad thing is that they dont use channels like this and even if they do they dont speak
<glosoli> Debolaz: Bug is being filled as real only when multiple users are being affected. Next time you ask some friends to log in and press "Affects me", then I will be shown as real bug :)
<Debolaz> glosoli: It affects 4 people according to launchpad.
<glosoli> hmm, so they have seen it :)
<zzecool> Debolaz: post the bug link
<Debolaz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/930515
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 930515 in Ubuntu "title bar text glitch offset shadow" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<zzecool> ok let me check
<Debolaz> I'm not demanding that this is fixed or anything, its only a small visual thing that doesn't really affect me much. I just want to be sure that it has in fact been seen. :)
<glosoli> Debolaz: when was the last time you did upgrade ?
<Debolaz> glosoli: 2 days ago if I recall correctly.
<jcole> glosoli: i maintain a customized version of ubuntu (and debian) using packages ive created... i have a blacklist package (which conflicts with unity) since my users are using "gnome classic"... but, i depend on ubuntu-desktop as well to get the "core" of ubuntu (im using gnome-desktop on debian)
<Debolaz> glosoli: It was still there at that time.
<jakubo> hi, there,
<jakubo> wil wine 1.4 be available without installing all of those i386 libraries?
<jcole> glosoli: so, im asking what "core" package can i use on ubuntu
<glosoli> Debolaz: Maybe it is already fixed, and since there as a lot of updates in 2 days period, you didin't to upgrade, that might be your problem
<micahg> jakubo: no, it's not a pure 64 bit app AIUI
<glosoli> Debolaz: Updates don't accur without your permission.
<zzecool> Debolaz: i see i dont have this bug
<jcole> glosoli: i alread have post install commands to set the gdm login for gnome-classic/gnome-2d as well
<glosoli> zzecool: you are up to date, he is 2 days out of updates
<jakubo> so i need the i386 libraries aswell?
<zzecool> i never had this either
<zzecool> Debolaz: what vga and what vga drivers ?
<Debolaz> glosoli: I think you're missing a point here: What I'm asking for is that the bug has been noticed by developers, I said above I'm not demanding that it'll be fixed. I don't have the luxury of being on my ubuntu machine all the time (It's at work) so I'm unfortunately not able to check if it's been fixed right now.
<Debolaz> glosoli: But it was up to date after the bug was reported, so please don't suggest there's something wrong with the bug report. :)
<glosoli> Debolaz: Don't you think it's logical to pay more attention to bigger bugs at the moment ?  There are so much people reporting :)
<jcole> glosoli: basically, im looking for a gnome meta package that does not include unity (so my blacklist package can remove it entirely)
<glosoli> jcole: Don't think you might find one
<Debolaz> glosoli: A bug that is seen whenever the machine is on, no matter what application I'm in, is perhaps not important in the sense that it doesn't crash the OS, but it's extremely noticeable and eventually quite annoying. It makes the UI look defective.
<zzecool> jcole: there is ubuntu-desktop
<zzecool> this is the only meta  with all the packages
<glosoli> Debolaz: Would you might doing upgrade ?:))))))
<jakubo> besides... has anyone else transparent panel and missing icons?
<jcole> glosoli: that is too bad
<zzecool> jakubo:  screenshot or never happened :p
<Debolaz> glosoli: I'd of course be happy about keeping that bug in place if it meant all the horrible bugs in compiz were fixed. But even then, people tend to want to be sure developers has at least seen their bugs, because otherwise you give people the feeling that the right people don't even know about it.
<glosoli> DUDE
<Debolaz> glosoli: It doesn't have to be malicious, maybe the bug was misfiled somehow. By acknowledging a bug, you give people one less thing to worry about.
<glosoli> Debolaz: Instead of being offensive, try upgrading your system, unity package was updates many times in two days, maybe it's already fixed, how long will you complain about problem that you don't know if still exists.
<zzecool> Debolaz: why dont you just update ?
<Debolaz> glosoli: I've not been offensive. I've not said one bad thing about anyone or anything (Except compiz, which everyone I know agrees with).
<zzecool> Debolaz: and please tell me what is your vga and vga driver
<glosoli> zzecool: I am asking him ten minutes for a same question :)
<Debolaz> zzecool: Its hard when glosoli keeps this up.
<zzecool> Debolaz: what is your vga and vga driver i asked you like 4 times allrdy
<jakubo> how do i post it here?
<Debolaz> zzecool: I'm trying to look it up. Asking the question repeatedly will not make google faster.
<zzecool> you dont know what is your vga?
<glosoli> Debolaz: It's hard, that you blame something when you don't upgrade. what's the point of using alpha/beta then ?
<zzecool> glosoli: this looks like more like a vga driver problem than anyhting
<Debolaz> zzecool: I said this before: I don't have the machine in front of me, its in a remote location. I can't look up information on it.
<glosoli> Debolaz: Have you access to terminal in that machine ?
<jakubo> how do i post screenshot?
<Debolaz> glosoli: I haven't blamed anyone for anything. I said that people feel a sense of peace if the existence of a bug is acknowledged, even if not fixed. To this, you replied "DUDE" and said I was being offensive.
<zzecool> jakubo: upload it to a image site like imageshack
<zzecool> and post the link
<zzecool> Debolaz: stop argue  with glosoli  and lets look at your problem
<Debolaz> Its hard to stop arguing when someone repeatedly accuses you of stuff. :)
<jakubo> http://imagebin.org/199462
<jakubo> here you go
<zzecool> Debolaz: he done this before with is younk and restless
<zzecool> young* lol
<zzecool> so
<zzecool> have you ever saw the pc with the problem  or do you only have remote access?
<Debolaz> The machine is at work. Right now, I'm at home.
<Debolaz> There's no remote access to it.
<zzecool> ok so this isnt a problem with the remote application it happens on the actual monito too?
<zzecool> right ?
<Debolaz> It happens on the machines own LCD screen.
<zzecool> nice
<Debolaz> The graphics hardware is Intel GMA 950.
<Debolaz> I'm not sure which driver is used though.
<zzecool> hmm
<Debolaz> I'm going to drop by work tomorrow. When there, I'll do an upgrade. If that doesn't resolve the issue (I kind of doubt it will tbh), I can look up any information needed from the system.
<zzecool> Debolaz: is the resolution the naive one
<zzecool> native
<Debolaz> Yes.
<glosoli> zzecool: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/930515 read the second comment in the bug report... :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 930515 in Ubuntu "title bar text glitch offset shadow" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Debolaz> The problem did not occur with 11.10 either, so it's a new one.
<zzecool> sometimes if you dont use the native resolution you end up with problems like this
<zzecool> oh i see
<zzecool> glosoli: i dont get it the automate one ?
<zzecool> Debolaz: you need to search about the driver support for your vga card
<zzecool> Debolaz: but other than that a simple update may fix the problem
<trism> Debolaz: don't know if you saw the thread posted earlier: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1919448 might want to mention your bug report there (doesn't seem to affect people with nvidia, based on comments there and that I don't see it either)
<Debolaz> zzecool: What commands do I use to retrieve the information needed? I'll attach the output to the bug report.
<Debolaz> (Tomorrow)
<zzecool> Debolaz: its can be many reason behind this from a bug to the the font rendering xorg server window decoration .................and more
<glosoli> My friend with Intel GMA450 have no problems.
<zzecool> Debolaz: on terminal type     ubuntu-bug <package you think is the problem name>
<zzecool> and it auto collects the log files
<zzecool> and push them on a report
<jakubo> any ideas on the icon missing thing?
<Debolaz> Which package should I use? Unity?
<glosoli> not unity
<glosoli> I would recommend compiz
<glosoli> zzecool: what you think ?
<zzecool> jakubo: i dont know
<zzecool> jakubo: there are missing icons form the unity launcher too right ?
<zzecool> i advice do a unity reset
<jakubo> zzecool: i tried that
<jakubo> as well as i emptied the compiz folders, and treid alle the hacks in hte ubuntuusers site
<zzecool> and didnt change nothing ?
<glosoli> jakubo: Thoose apps in the dock that are icons missing, was missing when you added it or appeared lately ?
<jakubo> it appeared when all the others dissapeared too
<Daekdroom> Awww.
<zzecool> maybe the launcher is pointing to a wrong icon path
<Daekdroom> X just restarted on my face, with no apparent reason at all.
<zzecool> lol
<Daekdroom> I just got bumped back to lightdm
<jakubo> as you can see my top panel has fewer items, and sound is also missing
<zzecool> jakubo: did you dried to change theme?
<jakubo> jup
<zzecool> and ?
<jakubo> it just changes window looks
<zzecool> and what about top panel ?
<jakubo> nothing
<jakubo> in unity2d its grey at least
<jakubo> looks like the fallback
<zzecool> i see
<zzecool> jakubo: try this please unity --reset-icons
<zzecool> and tell me
<glosoli> jakubo: the same question like always, but, when you last time updated :) ?
<jakubo> in the gues sessoin its displayed correctly, though VERY slowly
<zzecool> jakubo: ok
<zzecool> we gonna fix it
<jakubo> i update everyday at least 3 times XD
<jakubo> im very impolite XD
<zzecool> jakubo: run unity --reset-icons
<jakubo> patient i mean XD
<zzecool> log in and log out after
<jakubo> ok...
<zzecool> log out - log in sry
<zzecool> jakubo:  so ?
<jakubo> so im back.. it resetted the items, but hardly the icons...
<zzecool> ok
<jakubo> it got worse as my home folder has no icon now XD
<zzecool> ok
<zzecool> type  "    gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1     "
<zzecool> and then    "      unity --reset     log out and log in again
<zzecool> and tell me
<zzecool> jakubo: ?
<jakubo> i tried that a while ago, but ill try again
<zzecool> ok
<zzecool> there is one more hardcore trick  if non will work :P
<jakubo> there was some killall gnome thingy right?
<jakubo> how do i relog without the panels?
<zzecool> yes there is a full unset for all the gnome settings
<jakubo> i have had that to i think, but it somehow failed
<zzecool> best thing to do is ctrl + alt + f1   it will throw you
<zzecool> on terminal
<zzecool> log in there
<zzecool> and type
<zzecool> sudo reboot
<zzecool> :)
<jakubo> ok, i thought there was some more delicate version
<zzecool> no
<zzecool> :P
<zzecool> the power button  lol
<jakubo> ok
<jakubo> there is no more panel at all
<jakubo> yet the font is still black.. and icons in natilus are missing
<zzecool> lol
<zzecool> ok
<zzecool> you said that everything is ok on guest session write?
<zzecool> right
<zzecool> ?
<zzecool> jakubo:  ?
<jakubo> yeah, except for the peformance, its awkward
<zzecool> ok
<zzecool> the best thing to do is to make a new user
<jakubo> so now for the 3rd hardcorish thing?
<zzecool> make him administration too
<zzecool> yes
<zzecool> ;p
<jakubo> i treid that, but the settings window would crash
<zzecool> what settings window?
<zzecool> the users?
<jakubo> yup
<zzecool> somehow you manage to fuck your system and you have multiple problems then not only icons not loading
<zzecool> sry for the "fuck"
<jakubo> no big deal
<zzecool> backup your stuff make coffee and have fun :)
<zzecool> Frsh install is always nice and clean :)
<jakubo> you mean reinstalling?
<zzecool> yeap
<glosoli> jakubo: or creating user by command line :)
<jakubo> i hate installing on a software raid...
<zzecool> You seem to have multiple problems probably you messed with system files
<zzecool> i cant think any different
<jakubo> oh by the way, do you know anything about pulse audio crashing and missing alsamixer?
<zzecool> no i never had sucka a problem
<zzecool> such*
<jakubo> i have reported it many times and alle the answers pointed on damaged hardware, the problem does not appear on older systems though
<jakubo> its a cmedia 1569 or something which is being addresed as USB
<jakubo> i mean older OS - ubuntu versions
<zzecool> i dont know jakubo
<zzecool> im off
<zzecool> c ya guys
<jakubo> ok, thanks anyway
<jakubo> cya
#ubuntu+1 2012-02-18
<jo-erlend> If someone has a moment to confirm? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-lens-music/+bug/934609
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 934609 in unity-lens-music (Ubuntu) "Clicking on an album in the music lens causes no reaction." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jokerdino> jo-erlend: your bug is confirmed.
<jo-erlend> jokerdino, thanks.
<snadge> have the mirrors been fixed yet? :p
<snadge> come on ya slackers ;)
<snadge> pay your internet bill j/k
<snadge> gah.. dodge active windows has been removed from unity
<snadge> im deeply pissed off about that.. way to fail
<snadge> time to switch to gnome-shell
<snadge> sick of the bugs.. and the retard decisions
<snadge> way to ruin something that could've been good
<urfr332g0> snadge, hmm it is on my oneric setup in compiz
<snadge> its just been removed in precise
<snadge> for flawed, dubious reasoning.. because some people are retards.. basically
<snadge> that means people who arn't retards, now have to suck eggs
<snadge> and the option has been completely removed.. even from ccsm
<snadge> really not happy about that
<jokerdino> you can get it from myunity
<jokerdino> though not sure if it would work
<snadge> never hide... sucks... autohide.. sucks.. dodge active was an excellent option.. i honestly dont understand how people could've found that confusing.. and deeply annoyed that the option has been removed from ccsm, which warns the user its for advanced purposes only
<snadge> i guess i can live with pressing the super key to access dash.. and i can probably get used to auto-hide.. im just hating it at the moment
<snadge> if theres space for it.. i'd like it to just be there
<snadge> on netbooks.. dodge active is arguably mandatory
<snadge> its annoying to reveal dash with a trackpad
<snadge> pressing super is something i'll just have to get used to :/
<jokerdino> did you try myunity?
<snadge> never heard of it
<snadge> im starting to get over it.. just felt like venting
<jokerdino> good boy
<snadge> still i miss dodge active windows.. i know that the real reason it was removed
<snadge> is because they couldn't be bothered fixing it
<snadge> and are pandering to retards
<snadge> all the intelligent people ditched unity ages ago ;)
<snadge> https://lists.launchpad.net/unity-design/msg07665.html
<snadge> im going to drink beer now
<jokerdino> jokerdino: hi
<crshbndct> daily of 12.04 wont boot on my machine. tells me i need a kernel appropriate to my cpu (or some such thing)
<Ben64> what model cpu
<crshbndct> using i386 iso and pentium m cpu
<crshbndct> its a bit old and slow but it should work given than 11.10 i386 works
<Ben64> it could be that the newest kernel doesn't support cpus that old anymore
<crshbndct> really. because i use 3.2.6-1 on arch without problems
<Ben64> hmm
<crshbndct> and i386 is i386, regardless of model.
<Ben64> you sure you didn't grab the amd64 version
<crshbndct> sure. i checked the md5sum for it and it matched the list on the cdimage site
<Ben64> i'm not sure then
<crshbndct> just looked it up and they have removed non pae support from the kernel, so anyone with a pentium2 or older cant run it. that is not me though. i have a 2.2ghz pentium m
<crshbndct> hmm
<crshbndct> seems like they stuffed that one up then. i guess i will try something else
<scarleo> Hi, I still need to do sudo modprobe -r wl ssb b43; sudo modprobe wl; on every boot to get my wifi going. ssb and b43 are blacklisted and wl is the only one that should be loaded. Should I report it as a bug?
<zzecool> scarleo: why not
<scarleo> zzecool: ok, what package should I report it against?
<zzecool> hmmm i can say network manager
<scarleo> ok
<zzecool> And dont forget to use "ubuntu-bug"  to collect the log files
<zzecool> :)
<zzecool> scarleo:
<scarleo> zzecool: of course :)
<zzecool> :)
<phibxr> Anyone noticed that the terminal sometimes disappears from Alt+Tab, yet is still clickable in the panel in Unity 3D?
<AlanBell> bug 934614
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 934614 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "reinstall of precise breaks grub with invalid arch independent ELF magic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/934614
<AlanBell> any suggestions on how to unbrick my laptop? grub-reinstall from a chroot doesn't fix it
<AlanBell> !info grub2
<ubottu> grub2 (source: grub2): GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (dummy package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.99-14ubuntu2 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for any-i386 any-amd64 any-powerpc any-ppc64 any-sparc any-mipsel i386 kopensolaris-i386 amd64 powerpc ppc64 sparc mipsel kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<jo-erlend> weren't we supposed to have an entry in system settings to set privacy rules for Zeitgeist?
<jokerdino> it is not installed yet
<jo-erlend> err, not privacy, but.. You know.
<jokerdino> yeah, i know
<jo-erlend> jokerdino, it is planned then?
<jokerdino> it is not in the default repos yet.
<jokerdino> but it is going to be, soon.
<jo-erlend> right. Thanks.
<jo-erlend> I saw your answer on askubuntu :)
<jokerdino> you can install it, if you are impatient like me :)
<jokerdino> hah, thought so :)
<jokerdino> sudo apt-get install activity-log-manager-control-center
<amithkk> \o
<jokerdino> o/
<amithkk> Im on The Oneric
<jokerdino> you don't deserve to be here then ;)
<amithkk> And new ubuntu release==tad bit slower
<amithkk> *Precise
<amithkk> LOL I got to get used to the name
<amithkk> :S Even XFCE is slow
<jokerdino> did you dist-upgrade yet?
<amithkk> Yep
<jokerdino> well, for me, it is faster in 12.04
<psalden> hey folks... I think I read how unity-greeter should now be handling the lockscreen. Is this correct? It does not seem to be the case for me.
<jo-erlend> amithkk, that's strange. On every single computer I've tested Precise on, it's been radically faster.
<jo-erlend> psalden, not yet.
<psalden> that explains :) thanks
<jokerdino> psalden: it is now disabled.
<jo-erlend> I seem to recall something about issues with AMD cards or something.
<amithkk> Remember, Im on a P4 system With Nvidia 6200 AGP graphics
<jo-erlend> amithkk, ok. Have you tested Lubuntu? It's really cool and lightning fast.
<amithkk> Im on Xubuntu
<amithkk> But I may make the move
<amithkk> Gah
<jokerdino> psalden: Bug 878836
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 878836 in Light Display Manager "Unity Greeter - Use Unity Greeter to fulfil lock screen as well as login functions" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/878836
<jo-erlend> amithkk, I don't think the processor or graphics will be such an issue with Xfce. But memory might. How much do you have?
<amithkk> Gnome>Unity>Gnome Shell>Unity 2D>XFCE>LXDE..?
<psalden> thanks jokerdino, I'll read through it
<amithkk> *Gnome>Unity>Gnome Shell>Unity 2D>XFCE>LXDE?
<jo-erlend> amithkk, I don't really understand that. Unity is Gnome. Are you talking about resource consumption?
<amithkk> Yes
<jokerdino> Is gnome = gnome-fallback?
<amithkk> Nope 10.04 gnome
<amithkk> 10.04 was very fast
<jo-erlend> which consumes more of Unity and Gnome Shell, I don't know. I would expect Gnome Panel to consume a little less than both. Unity and Unity 2D probably uses about the same amounts, but Unity is heavier on the graphics card. Xfce is heavier than Lxde.
<jo-erlend> amithkk, it's the same thing.
<amithkk> Yeah, For some reason, Its going slow
<amithkk> Wait a second
<jo-erlend> amithkk, it's actually called Gnome Panel. You can install it by running sudo apt-get install gnome-panel. It will pull in everything you need and give you an option at login.
<jokerdino> i remember someone having issue with this bug, Bug 878836
<amithkk>  I'll try the 96 driver
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 878836 in Light Display Manager "Unity Greeter - Use Unity Greeter to fulfil lock screen as well as login functions" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/878836
<jokerdino> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/927441
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 927441 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu Precise) "Far left character in panel (and launcher popups) distorted" [High,Confirmed]
<jokerdino> sorry wrong one.
<jo-erlend> jokerdino, thanks. I think I've experienced that issue.
<jokerdino> so it was you. i forgot who it was.
<amithkk> Ok, How does ubottu do the Bug:x123 thing
<amithkk> twobottu: +info
<twobottu> amithkk: Error: "+info" is not a valid command.
<jokerdino> bug 1
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<amithkk> I'meant where I could get the plugin
<amithkk> It's supybot
<amithkk> Im having a trimmed down version for #2buntu
<amithkk> http://fluffy.jussi01.com/factoids.cgi
<jokerdino> what was that extension that shows download bar in firefox?
<adz> Has anyone else been unable to log in to Ubuntu 12.04 alpha 2 after an update yesterday?
<mainerror> o/
<jokerdino> hey mainerror
<mainerror> Oh hey there. :)
<jokerdino> how is 12.04?
<mainerror> I'm quite pleased with it.
<scar3crow> any way to "zoom desktop" in Alpha2?
<AlanBell> scar3crow: sure, super+mousewheel
<AlanBell> someone with two monitors want to confirm bug 935131
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 935131 in libnotify (Ubuntu) "if the rightmost screen is not as high as the aggregate rectangle notifications are off screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/935131
<scar3crow> ty AlanBell
<phibxr> AlanBell, isn't it a bit annoying that super+moisewheel will bring up the cheat sheet in the middle of everything?
<phibxr> AlanBell, *mousewheel
<AlanBell> phibxr: yes, it is annoying, there is a bug about that somewhere
<AlanBell> you can turn off the cheatsheet if you want
<AlanBell> hmm, maybe not a full separate bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-2d/+bug/855532/comments/23
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 855532 in unity-2d "Keyboard shortcut - Add keyboard shortcut hint overlay that is displayed when a user presses and holds the Super key" [High,In progress]
<AlanBell> bug 932718
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 932718 in unity (Ubuntu) "Keyboard overlay gets in the way when zooming" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/932718
<scar3crow> AlanBell: I was seeking to "zoom" my desktop wallpaper... looks good in lightdm, then re-scales to "fit" upon login. there used to be options in "Appearance" to change how your desktop wallpaper was scaled, now there isn't :-/
<AlanBell> scar3crow: oh right, dunno about that
<AlanBell> use one the right size :)
<zzecool> AlanBell: what is the cheatsheet?
<scar3crow> :( ok, thnx
<zzecool> AlanBell: do you mean the mouse pointer?
<AlanBell> zzecool: long hold of super key
<zzecool> AlanBell: ahh yeah
<AlanBell> the shortcut overlay
<zzecool> i see
<AlanBell> if you are doing super+mousewheel it gets in the way and looks rubbish as the background doesn't update as you zoom
<zzecool> in super + mousewheel it should remove the mouse pointer while on zoom
<AlanBell> why?
<AlanBell> it scales the pointer, works great for me
<scar3crow> AlanBell: scaled image... looks good ;)
<scar3crow> ty
<xocolatl> certain apps in unity don't appear in alt+tab and have hollow arrows on the left side of the launcher (as opposed to full arrows like the other apps).  what does that mean?
<Daekdroom> xocolatl, they're on a different workspace
<xocolatl> Daekdroom, that would make sense, except they're not
<Daekdroom> Alt+tab new default is to show apps only on the active workspace.
<Daekdroom> then it's a bug
<xocolatl> that's kind of what I'm saying :)
<xocolatl> emacs is a good example if you want to see what I mean
<xocolatl> or anything in the sgt-puzzles package
<xocolatl> ooh, something just happened and I got access to them
<xocolatl> maybe switching around workspaces helped
 * xocolatl tests
<xocolatl> yes, changing workspaces and coming back fixes it
<xocolatl> I use the keyboard as much as possible because the trackpad is 98% broken in precise.  completely unusable
<philinux> KBentley57: Did you get you config file ok?
<Volkodav> nvidia would not load for some reason same was with 290
<jmcantrell> does the compiz grid plugin work correctly in precise?
<Omega>  /go ran
<Omega> oops
<zzecool> Does anyone using the scale plugin ?     Super + w ?
<jmcantrell> i don't think anyone is alive in here
 * mainerror is alive
<yofel> sure there are people alive in here, just probably nobody that uses those plugins
<penguin42> alive is a relative concept
<Patrickdk> relative is a relative concept also :)
<jmcantrell> yofel: everyone uses the grid plugin, they just don't realize what it's called
<yofel> jokerdino: I use KDE, so I most certainly don't
<yofel> he's gone -.-
<roothorick> so if I want official Flash on precise (for newish video streaming), what's the best approach?
<bjsnider> install adobe-flashplugin
<bjsnider> it's in the partner repo
<bjsnider> that repo might not be set up for precise yet, so you can go out to launchpad and grab the oneiric version and install that manually
<trism> they fixed the flashplugin-installer package to install the 64 bit version now, so that works as well
<yofel> rmadison shows it as available: adobe-flashplugin | 11.1.102.62-0precise1 | precise-partner/partner | source, amd64, i386
<bjsnider> the flashplugin-installer package is no longer necessary
<roothorick> well, I couldn't find a partner repository, and flashplugin-installer was found immediately by apt-get
<roothorick> so, well, nyah.
<bjsnider> the adobe-flashplugin package gets you an arch-specific plugin that is linked to all browsers
<bjsnider> and doesn't pull in nspluginwrapper
<roothorick> I didn't see nspluginwrapper on the install list
<trism> bjsnider: flashplugin-installer doesn't anymore either
<roothorick> and I'm deeply loyal to Firefox, so I don't care about other browsers
<bjsnider> the changelog says -installer downloads out of the partner archive
<bjsnider> not directly from adobe, so you get what you'd get anyway if you'd just enable the partner repo
<roothorick> well would you look at that, Amazon instant video works in Linux Firefox
<bjsnider> it's just there for people who don't know how to enable partner
<roothorick> partner is multiverse right?
<yofel> no, partner is packages provided by canonical
<yofel> and I think disabled by default
<bjsnider> pretty much any flash will work to some extent on linux at this point
<yofel> !partner
<twobottu> yofel: Error: "partner" is not a valid command.
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<yofel> the hell's twobottu o.O
<bjsnider> there are differences in terms of gpu decoding
<Daekdroom> Is that an unauthorized bot?
<bjsnider> lol, attacked by evil bots
<h00k> Daekdroom: yeah, it was
<roothorick> flash fullscreen performance is dismal :(
<roothorick> ugh. Update manager pops up every couple of minutes, which is obnoxious because it doesn't actually work
<trism> roothorick: gsettings set com.ubuntu.update-notifier auto-launch false;
<mainerror> Does anyone use a multitouch capable device on 12.04?
<alkisg> If I have autologin enabled for the local user, and I enable XDMCP, then all remote clients automatically log in as that user. Isn't that a security issue? It only happens with lightdm, it didn't happen previously with gdm..
<alkisg> Hmm it might be a misconfiguration... /me tests...
<tech2> hi all, I've been trying to move my network configuration from a collection of independent configurations to network manager, so far I've moved my vpn from openvpn to a nm config for ovpn, but am still having difficulty configuring dnsmasq properly
<tech2> dnsmasq seems to stop resolving when my vpn is connected. any ideas?
<alkisg> Nah, it's a bug :)
<alkisg> Setting another autologin-user under the [XDMCPServer] section didn't help
<pcjc2> Hi, does anyone know which package provides the new HUD features?
<pcjc2> I had it installed from the testing PPA, but now that is gone, I can't see what packages it is specific to
<Ampelbein> pcjc2: what are those features?
<pcjc2> (Its got to go.. it is broken on my box)
<pcjc2> (Because I uninstalled the various global-menu packages as I find them very unhelpful)
<pcjc2> I think the "HUD" depends on the global app-menu stuff. I'm guessing it is a part of unity, as there is no "*hud*" package in dpkg
<pcjc2> ok, I disabled its shortcut in ccsm, so its disabled for now.
<Ampelbein> Hmm, the ppa page for the hud gives me a "Forbidden".... googling shows it is included in the "indicator-appmenu" package
<tonyjkl> is there somwhere I can download Precise?
<tonyjkl> I'd like to give it a try:)
<mainerror> Sure.
<tonyjkl> having some issues with others
<valdur55> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/precise/alpha2
<tonyjkl> AWESOME!!!
<tonyjkl> Thanks!
<mainerror> And here are the daily builds. http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<tonyjkl> Sweet!
<tonyjkl> Thanks!
<valdur55> freedom ;)
<h00k> my stupid self didn't bring amouse, I have this weird touchpad thing :(
<h00k> Move touchpad, hold finger there, continues to move in that direction.
<yofel> h00k: there's a bug about that, happens on my eeePC as well
<h00k> yofel: that's what I'm on, yeah. Do you know the number?
<yofel> found it, bug 924747
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 924747 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) ""Pointer keeps on moving while the finger rests on touchpad"" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/924747
<h00k> !helperstack | yofel
<h00k> !helpersnack | yofel
<ubottu> yofel: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<h00k> weee
 * yofel didn't know about that one yet :D
 * EvilResistance hands yofel a cookie
 * yofel hugs EvilResistance and h00k
 * EvilResistance glares evilly at yofel
<EvilResistance> get off of me...
<yofel> lol
<dr3mro> hello i am testing the daily live cd of precise and it it's somehow buggy but that might be due to alpha flag and it will be stable soon when rc become avail .. but there is many glitchish like the mouse left button just dont resoponse randomly and i have to hit any keyboard short cut like ctrl+alt+t to mkae it work again and unity crashed couple of times for me and the default value for autohide is abit low and i have to wait alot so the launcher apppear
<dr3mro>  and the worst of them in these screenshots http://img252.imageshack.us/img252/1876/26791621.jpg  http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/1040/16595895.jpg notice the extra vertical pixel on the unity panel title >>> are those known issue .. I use ubuntu precise daily and fusijtsu siemens laptop amilo pi 1505 dual core cpu 1.8 3gb of ram and i945 vga .. oneiric plays well but i just don't know are those known bugs .. and if so how to report them
<trism> dr3mro: about your font problem, there is some discussion from yesterday at bug 927441 and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1919448
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 927441 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu Precise) "Far left character in panel (and launcher popups) distorted" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/927441
<dr3mro> trism, thank you
<dr3mro> trism, I think all other bugs are compiz bugs .. and will resolve some how .  I can't wait precise release
<zzecool> Guys anyone using the scale plugin   ?   Its the Super+W
<zzecool> dr3mro: do you use it ?
<Daekdroom> What about it?
<zzecool> there is a bug instead of pick the windows form all workspaces  it picks only fomr current
<zzecool> form
<zzecool> from*
<zzecool> grr
<zzecool> Daekdroom: here you are
<zzecool> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/933776
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 933776 in compiz (Ubuntu) ""Super + W" window picker only shows local windows, not all." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<zzecool> Please check and confirm  :)
<Daekdroom> Have you ever considered that it might not be a bug?
<zzecool> Daekdroom: yes
<zzecool> and it is
<zzecool> read my comment on the bug
<zzecool> :)
<zzecool> if you want to pick only form current its another feature
<zzecool> Compiz ----> scale plugin ----> binding --->
<zzecool> Initiate window picker if only for the current
<zzecool> Initiate window picker for all windows is what super + w and its a bug
<zzecool> Initiate window picker for all windows is what super + w is and its a bug
<Daekdroom> Press and hold Super and check what it says.
<Daekdroom> I don't trust the current translation.
<Daekdroom> and my system is not in English.
<zzecool> ermm
<zzecool> it says form current workspace...
<Daekdroom> But in CCSM it's set for all windows, right?
<zzecool> exactly
<Daekdroom> So the bug is that the ccsm configuration is misfunctioning.
<zzecool> nice catch
<zzecool> not exactly
<zzecool> prolly its their mistake
<Daekdroom> Well.. What is the default?
<zzecool> because this was the setup for ccsm was the same in oneiric
<zzecool> but the result was not  its was picking from every workspace
<zzecool> as it should
<Daekdroom> Ah.
<Daekdroom> Found it.
<zzecool> ?
<Daekdroom> It says for all windows indeed.
<zzecool> :)
<Daekdroom> They must have changed the behaviour of the plugin and didn't update the text in CCSM
<zzecool> i dont know
<zzecool> i will try initiate window picker
<zzecool> now
<zzecool> let me check
<zzecool> nope
<zzecool> same behavior
<zzecool> they f*** the plugin
<zzecool> Daekdroom: press affect me button please =)
<Daekdroom> I did.
<zzecool> Thank you :)
<ironhalik> Im filind adventurous today
<ironhalik> can I use apt, from terminal, to upgrade from 11.10 to precise?
<ironhalik> instead of the update-manager -d method?
<valdur55> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/precise/alpha2
<ironhalik> so I guess theres only the GUI way?
<valdur55> ironhalik, no... you can change your sources.list file ;) And then update && dist-upgrade
<ironhalik> that sounds exciting ;>
<valdur55> :P you can break your system
<ironhalik> I guess just upgrading it to a2 can break it ;>
<ironhalik> but I heard a2 is of decent quality
<krnekhelesh> a2 is pretty stable...been using precise for about 4 weeks now
<krnekhelesh> ironhalik: really stable
<valdur55> yea :) but still there is risk.
<ironhalik> well, knowing my luck, it wont work for me :)
<krnekhelesh> ironhalik: haha
<krnekhelesh> ironhalik: are you installing it on your test machine or production
<krnekhelesh> ?
<ironhalik> well, it depends :)
<valdur55> oh... you can break your system with stable relase too ... :).
<ironhalik> my test machine turned into a crafted by hand, every package manually tuned arch linux
<ironhalik> which Im truly terrified to break :)
<ironhalik> so my main desktop got downgraded to test machine ;>
<ironhalik> I think Ill clone my whole boot drive and then try precise
<krnekhelesh> ironhalik: if it is any comfort, i installed precise on my production laptop
<zzecool> i too
<ironhalik> x86 or x64?
<zzecool> im running precise on my everyday laptop
<ironhalik> head 64bit is going to be the default one
<zzecool> x64
<mainerror> Same here.
<ironhalik> hmm, nice
<zzecool> i can say that precise feels much more stable than oneoric
<zzecool> and unity is HELL ALOT faster
<zzecool> oneiric*
<ironhalik> I already use unity 5.0 on my oneiric
<zzecool> we have 5.4 here
<zzecool> ;p
<ironhalik> its indeed quite a bit snappier
<mainerror> It isn't more stable for me but Unity is definitely a lot faster.
<ironhalik> hmm, unity being laggy was the reason I didnt go with ubuntu on my lappy
<ironhalik> hmm, any issues with Xorg taking a lot of CPU?
<zzecool> now its fooking fast
<zzecool> not here
<zzecool> in resting at 0.6%
<zzecool> now
<ironhalik> I had terrible issues with that on 11.10, and red it has been fixed in 12.04
<zzecool> Flash is what killing my cpu
<zzecool> :D
<ironhalik> its killing everybodys CPU ;>
<krnekhelesh> yeah
<zzecool> i know its was a joke ;p
<zzecool> it8
<zzecool> it*
<Daekdroom> Xorg spends a lot of CPU for me.
<zzecool> Daekdroom: rly?
<Daekdroom> But I'm using xorg-edgers, so it might not be precise's fault
<zzecool> i was using xorg edgers like 1 hour before with no problems
<zzecool> but now i downgraded on main archive
<ironhalik> Daekdroom: but does it hit higher cpu load, or just a lot of interrupts?
<zzecool> because nvidia 295 landed here
<ironhalik> for me, after an hour of leaks, it would use one whole core constantly
<Daekdroom> It does not get to use a whole core.
<zzecool> ironhalik: thats nasty
<mainerror> Xorg's CPU usage is OK for me, only the crashes are not as fun. :)
<Daekdroom> But it always has the most CPU usage, unless I'm using flash, enconding audio or something like that.
<krnekhelesh> i keep getting the message, system crashed: need to submit a bug report? even though everything is fine
<zzecool> Teamviewer got borged  for me ;/
<ironhalik> zzecool: yeah, and I tried four different drivers from nvidia - only nouveau work, but they cut the 3d performance by half, and hd decoding
<zzecool> ironhalik: im using 295 now and it is rocking
<zzecool> 290 was rocking too
<mainerror> krnekhelesh: Obviously something is not fine. :)
<zzecool> krnekhelesh: im getting the same when i login
<mainerror> Just report it.
<krnekhelesh> mainerror: yeah but i say cancel and then i dont notice anything unusual
<zzecool> and sometimes random
<mainerror> That is most likely a dupe.
<ironhalik> 290 was much better then 173, but there still were some leaks
<krnekhelesh> mainerror: i guess I will report it if i get it again
<mainerror> You don't always have to notice that something crashed. :)
<krnekhelesh> true
<krnekhelesh> oh by the way, do you guys have the new notify-osd? which changes the color like the dash?
<krnekhelesh> I have a bug and hence dont have it :(...reported it...eagerly waiting for it to get fixed
<Daekdroom> I don't know whether I have it.
<krnekhelesh> Daekdroom: just change the volume or something and see if the notifications has the color similar to the dash and not just plain black like before
<Daekdroom> Oh. It does change the color.
<krnekhelesh> then you got it
<Daekdroom> It doesn't seem to be it's the same as the Dash, tho.
<zzecool> same for me
<zzecool> it works fine
<Daekdroom> It's almost nearly black.
<krnekhelesh> well it is supposed to use the same median color as the dash
<krnekhelesh> it came with the unity 5.4 update
<krnekhelesh> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/02/hud-added-by-default-in-ubuntu-1204.html
<zzecool> the dash button is chameleonic too
<krnekhelesh> yeah
#ubuntu+1 2012-02-19
<zzecool> but i cant tell the difference on my setup because  the launcher in high transparency :D
<krnekhelesh> ah
<zzecool> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/24436243/Screenshot%20at%202012-02-19%2002%3A00%3A42.png
<zzecool> this is my desktop
<zzecool> :D
<Daekdroom> That is not the default Launcher size, is it?
<zzecool> but on screenshot  the launcher looks blur instead of transparent that it is for real
<zzecool> no this is 32px
<zzecool> this is the smallest one
<krnekhelesh> with faenza icons?
<zzecool> Anything bigger in this resolution is not ergonomic
<zzecool> yeap
<zzecool> :)
<zzecool> i love Faenza
<zzecool> its the BEST :d
<krnekhelesh> r u using a ppa?
<zzecool> yes
<zzecool> the official one
<krnekhelesh> can you provide the ppa link
<zzecool> wait
<krnekhelesh> i'd like to use it as well
<krnekhelesh> ty
<zzecool> ok
<zzecool> sec
<zzecool> here you are https://launchpad.net/~tiheum/+archive/equinox
<zzecool> its not the ppa its the link to ppa
<zzecool> :)
<krnekhelesh> thnx
<Daekdroom> Unfortunately, I can't seem to make the launcher/Dash color to fit Ambiance.
<krnekhelesh> and u change them using gnome-tweak-tool?
<zzecool> just remember you have to use faenza-ambiance  or radiance
<zzecool> not the normal faenza
<krnekhelesh> ok
<krnekhelesh> but how do you change icons for unity?
<zzecool> because you gonna have problem with the battery icon and some more
<zzecool> you need the gnome tweak tool
<krnekhelesh> ah ok
<zzecool> krnekhelesh: sudo apt-get install gnome-tweak-tool
<zzecool> once installed type advanced in the dash
<zzecool> its the one called advanced settings
<zzecool> :)
<krnekhelesh> ok
<ironhalik> ok, first try with precise - live usb boot failed :>
<valdur55> ironhalik, give more information
<ironhalik> the cursos blink really fast :>
<ironhalik> but I used dd to make the usb drive, so it may be that :>
<valdur55> Btw look http://qa.ubuntu.com/
<valdur55> And fill your report :)
<ironhalik> couple of times I used the ubuntu startup dist tool, it always filed to install, right after it formatted my drive :)
<valdur55> ironhalik, be lazy and use grub loop :).
<valdur55> grub loopback *
<ironhalik> hmm, how do I do that? :)
<ironhalik> Ill confess, I used the grub CLI only once, I somehow crashed my grub.cfg :>
<valdur55> ironhalik, like this: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/02/how-to-boot-iso-with-grub2-easy-way.html#comment-141653217
<ironhalik> hmm, cool
<ironhalik> good to know, thx
<ironhalik> ok, precise live wont see my drives :)
<ironhalik> that is, theyre not in /dev/
<penguin42> ironhalik: What type?
<ironhalik> ext4
<penguin42> normal SATA?
<ironhalik> yeah
<ironhalik> the installer mounted them, then hanged itself :>
<penguin42> do they show up in /proc/partitions
<ironhalik> yup, they do
<penguin42> good
<penguin42> do they show up in /dev/dsk-by-id ?
<ironhalik> only the swap partition
<penguin42> sorry, /dev/disk/by-id
<ironhalik> ah, sec I rebooted
<ironhalik> yeah
<penguin42> ironhalik: Can you pastebin your /proc/partitions ?
<ironhalik> http://paste.ubuntu/com/847917/
<valdur55> ironhalik, be laizy! install pastebinit and then use command: pastebinit /proc/..
<ironhalik> http://paste.ubuntu.com/847917/
<ironhalik> Im not that lazy :P
<penguin42> ironhalik: That looks kind of OK (sda2 is a bit odd)
<ironhalik> huh, there should be no sda2
<penguin42> ironhalik: Can you pastebin the output of udisks --dump ?
<penguin42> (and pastebinit really would help there)
<valdur55> udisks --dump | pastebinit
<ironhalik> sec, im fighting against the tide here
<ironhalik> everything crashesh :P
<zzecool> goodnight from me guys =)
<zzecool> poor ironhalik ;/
<zzecool> ;p
<valdur55> goodnight...
<ironhalik> c ya
<valdur55> damn... i just pressed tab after goodn ...
<ironhalik> huh, theres some issues with dns it seems :)
<ironhalik> for pastebinit
<penguin42> took me a couple of goes to resolve when I opened it
<cjohnston> any idea why zietgeist would be taking up ~60% of my ram on a 4gb box
<valdur55> cjohnston, maybe zeitgeist ... i don't know zietgeist
<cjohnston> sure
<ironhalik> penguin42: http://paste.ubuntu.com/847925/
<cjohnston> zeitgeist-fts
<cjohnston> is it safe to kill zeitgeist-fts?
<valdur55>  zeitgeist-daemon - D-Bus interface providing a log of activities
<penguin42> ironhalik: Odd, that looks happy
<ironhalik> well, I mouted the drive by uuid now
<valdur55> oh... using UUID is safer vay to dd something :)
<ironhalik> can I use /dev/disk/by-uuid/yadayda as dd source?
<ironhalik> uh
<ironhalik> :>
<penguin42> ironhalik: Yeh
<ironhalik> how can I list all mounted drives?
<penguin42> mount
<ironhalik> doh...
<valdur55> df ....
<ironhalik> yeah, figured that one by myself :>
<crizzy> -h is an useful switch for it
<ironhalik> hmm, ok since sda1 is not mounted
<ironhalik> it has no uuid, so does sda
<ironhalik> and I want to dd whole sda
<ironhalik> any id will do for that?
<valdur55> ironhalik, you booted from grub?
<ironhalik> no, from live usb
<valdur55> ok :)
<valdur55> btw. Use nautilus for hard drive mounting :)
<ironhalik> I shouldnt mount it if Im dd'ing it
<valdur55> ok.. maybe it isn't sda anymore...
<ironhalik> well, it is, according to udisks
<ironhalik> ah what the hell, ill try to dd it by path :)
<ironhalik> but either way, Ive got bad feelings about this :)
<Daekdroom> Odd. I have appmenu-qt package installed but Clementine display its menu in the window
<Daekdroom> and I can't think of any other qt app to test it
<Daekdroom> Well, any other qt app that won't drag the entire KDE with it
<txwikinger2> Is there a screencast app that is working on precise?
<jokerdino> txwikinger2: you can try kazam
<micahg> txwikinger2: is gtk-recordmydesktop not working?
<jokerdino> txwikinger: gtk-recordmydesktop works for me too
<txwikinger> I use kde.. thought gtk-recordmydesktop was only for gnome
<txwikinger> I will try both
<jokerdino> or well, you can use vlc.
<jokerdino> http://www.2buntu.com/2011/10/01/how-to-record-your-desktop-with-vlc/
<txwikinger> Thanks will try it
<txwikinger> Did not find kazzam in the packages
<Ben64> theres always an errant pulseaudio process that kills my audio
<Ben64> why, and how can i stop it
<vega-> does 12.04 have any known network issues?
<bazhang> vega-, checked launchpad for bugs related to same?
<vega-> i'm connected through wired ethernet and sometimes the connection just switches off (have to reload browser 10 times to display a webpage etc.)
<vega-> the same with command line "host" command for instance, it might work only after the 5th or 10th time or so :)
<vega-> bazhang: not yet
<sahil_> hi
<sahil_> how to upgrade from oneric to precise
<zniavre> To upgrade from Ubuntu 11.10 on a desktop system: press Alt+F2 and type in "update-manager -d" (without the quotes) into the command box.
<sahil_> will taht remove all my insatlled apps?
<sahil_> that*
<bazhang> sahil_, remove? no. that will get you started on the alpha 2
<sahil_> okey..so my installed apps will remain intact right?
<bazhang> well apart from the PPA
<bazhang> they will be disabled
<sahil_> sounds good
<sahil_> and how is ati radon drver support for precise..
<sahil_> will it revert back to gallium 3d or vesa or catalyst?
<bazhang> sahil_, I dont use ati, so I cannot answer that sorry
<sahil_> thnx....
<bazhang> sahil_, you can wait in here and discuss when more people are active re: the ati situation
<sahil_> the ppa's u mentioned will be removed or just disabled?
<sahil_> ok surely...m online for an hour or two
<codepal> apt-get doesn't want to upgrade packages - why?
<codepal> *these packages are held back*
<Ampelbein> codepal: when you do sudo apt-get install <packagename_that_has_been_held>, it will show you.
<codepal> how? = doesn't show me anything
<codepal> except 63 not upgraded
<codepal> no error, no reason - no excuse!
<codepal> darn it I want  to force upgrade
<codepal> where is that Nike key - JUST DO IT!
<astraljava> codepal: Might need `sudo apt-get install dist-upgrade`.
<astraljava> err
<pangolin> codepal: if packages are being held back the last thing you want to do is force it
<astraljava> scratch 'install' from that.
<codepal> well, this is a testing partition
<codepal> so I can nuke it if I want to, can't I?
<pangolin> try dist-upgrade
<codepal> ok thanks pangolin !!
<pangolin> thank astraljava :)
<codepal> looks like progress, great astraljava
<codepal> which dist is this gonna be now?
<codepal> Alpha 3?
<astraljava> Hi there pangolin :) You good?
<pangolin> astraljava: i'm doing ok thanks.
<astraljava> Good, good.
<pangolin> codepal: I don't think dist-upgrade has time travel support yet
<pangolin> there is talk about adding that to linux kernel 4.0
<astraljava> There is no Alpha-3, jump to Beta-1 after Alpha-2.
<codepal> pangolin, -- I like your sense of humor
<astraljava> Hehe.
<codepal> Beta-1 - woot!
<codepal> here I come future! Beam me up Scotty!
<astraljava> But that's in March, not yet.
<codepal> I haven't even done a Unity-Checkbox test yet... I'm too lazy
<codepal> er busy
<sahil_> how is fgrlx 12.1 in precise
<sahil_> buggy or better den gallium 3d
<sahil_> m talking about desktop experence ...not games
<mainerror> o/
<mainerror> Is it intended that the launcher doesn't hide when a window is maximized?
<mainerror> That doesn't feel right.
<robin0800> mainerror: dodge has or is going to be removed so the choice is on or auto hide
<mainerror> o-O
<mainerror> So, no intellihide anymore?
<robin0800> mainerror: no I think that was dodge
<mainerror> Oh god ...
<mainerror> I've been an Unity fan since it was introduced but the removal of that feature might drive me away from it.
<mainerror> It is absolutely absurd to hide the launcher when there is no window at all. I mean when you are on the desktop.
<mainerror> Is there a bug report for this already?
<Trewas> I hear it was removed because it is confusing ro users (i.e. thinking they must move windows away to get it to show)
<glosoli> Anyone can confirm don't getting any effect when hovering on close, max, min buttons in metacity ?
<glosoli> mainerror: If you are talking about dodge, yes there is bug somewhere in launchpad, gonna try to find for you
<mainerror> That was the wrong way to tackle such a problem. There will be even more users confused about how to interact with their system in the first place.
<glosoli> mainerror: would you mind https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/metacity/+bug/936091 pressing "affects me" ? Because I am sure you get the same problem
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 936091 in metacity (Ubuntu) "hovering on close, minimize, maximize has no effect" [Undecided,New]
<mainerror> glosoli: What is the expected result?
<glosoli> mainerror: open nautilus, try to hover on close, max, min you should get some light changes, but you don't
<glosoli> it works in unity, so try to maximize windows ant in global menu panel, hover on max min close, you will get effect
<mainerror> I do.
<glosoli> mainerror: On not maximized windows ?
<mainerror> Yes.
<glosoli> strange, the problem occurs for me and some my friends hmm
<mainerror> You mean a color highlight of the buttons right?
<glosoli> mainerror: Yes, but not for maximized windows, for small ones
<mainerror> Yup.
<glosoli> Strange.. anyway, your problem with dodge: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/930148
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 930148 in unity (Ubuntu) "Dodge windows is down but what about making the launcher autohide only on maximised apps ?" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<mainerror> Ah, thanks. :)
<mainerror> Just got this one as well.
<mainerror> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libx11/+bug/924612
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 924612 in libx11 (Ubuntu) "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGABRT in __GI___assert_fail()" [Medium,Confirmed]
<glosoli> mainerror: when was the last time you did upgrade/dist-upgrade ?
<glosoli> Maybe for me problem occured after updates :?
<mainerror> Mhmm, last night I guess.
<glosoli> ah ok :) anyway, do you get any "Privacy" Section in system settings ?
<mainerror> Yup.
<glosoli> hmm, I don't :/
<wonderman> hi, any devs here that can tell me why everytime i update over the last 2 months it breaks the unity bar settings? starting to wind me up, do people not test these things?
<ikonia> wonderman: people do test these things, it's in development, so fixes are done in priority order
<ikonia> wonderman: if you don't want/expect things to break use a stable release.
<wonderman> sorry ikonia i am talking about 11.10, nobody seems to know what they are talking about in #ubuntu, ie no devs tehre
<ikonia> wonderman: talking to developers doesn't get things fixed directly,
<wonderman> the worse thing about unity is the bar autohiding, so i use CCSM to set it not to
<wonderman> but maybe they will have more of an idea
<ikonia> wonderman: 1.) ask in #ubuntu if need help, this is for 12.04 support 2.) log a bug with the best information possible if you believe there is an error in the software
<wonderman> well i waited to update packages for a month, because the last time i did it broke the same thing
<wonderman> and i waited for 2 days to get some reply before, and got nothing in #ubuntu
<ikonia> wonderman: however as I've never seen anyone complain about this before, I'd suggest (note the word suggest) this is a problem with your setup, rather than the actual software or more people would be complaining
<wonderman> i think reinstalling catalyst might of been my fix before
<wonderman> but i cant do this everytime i update a packge....
<ikonia> wonderman: the fact that you've got no reply in #ubuntu suggests it's a problem with your setup, or people would be saying "me too" or "it's a known problem, here is the bug id"
<wonderman> but its not uncommon software...
<ikonia> wonderman: if the catalyst re-install is fixing it, then it would again suggest the problem is with catalyst drivers and your setup, in which case contacting ATI would be a good move
<wonderman> or maybe most people like autohiding unity bar
<Ampelbein> wonderman: Please do 'ubuntu-bug unity' and report this in launchpad. Then developers are able to look at the problem and can assess wheter it's a bug or a problem with your setup.
<wonderman> i think it blows
<ikonia> wonderman: most people don't seem to do auto hiding
<wonderman> ikonia: , its the default setting?
<ikonia> either way, it's not for this channel, please take it to #ubuntu or follow the process I've suggested
<wonderman> lol
<wonderman> ill wait till ive got many hours to wait for a reply
<wonderman> i shouldnt be fearful of upgrading packages
<ikonia> wonderman: I've just given you the reply and suggestions forward, please don't use this channel for 11.10 support again.
<wonderman> especially when my setup is pretty basic
<wonderman> most people have ATI or nvidia GPUs
<ikonia> wonderman: complaining about it won't fix it
<ikonia> wonderman: please stop using this channel for 11.10 support discussion
<Ampelbein> wonderman: does bug 888039 sound related? If yes, there are packages in oneiric-proposed, see the last comment on that bug. All other questions should go to #ubuntu.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 888039 in unity (Ubuntu Oneiric) "Gradual degradation in desktop performance." [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/888039
<wonderman> nothing like it lol
<ikonia> please take this to #ubuntu Ampelbein / wonderman if you want to progress it
<Ampelbein> ikonia: I know. Please read the last sentence of my last comment.
<mainerror> glosoli: Added a comment to the Dodge window option bug.
<glosoli> mainerror: I am curious if they read all thoose comments ;D
<mainerror> They sure do.
<sabgenton> whats better to install PrecisePangolin alpha 2 or the daily builds?
<sabgenton> if you want it to work
<glosoli> hmm have no idea, i installed daily
<glosoli> works fine :)
<glosoli> As there was feature freeze maybe daily might be even stable :?
<ironhalik> definition freeze, now they need to work them out ;>
<ironhalik> ah no, sorry
<ironhalik> wrong side of the table :)
<sabgenton> glosoli: thanks
<sabgenton> glosoli: If I want to file a but report would it be best to see if PrecisePangolin has the bug and file it for PrecisePangolin instead of oneiric
<sabgenton> I mean the devs wont care about oneric as much  anymore u would think..
<ironhalik> sabgenton: Oneiric's support ends 04-2013, so you could do both
<ironhalik> if its critical bug, theyll try to fix it in oneiric too
<sabgenton> hmm ok
<sabgenton> still I won't care so much if it works in PrecisePangolin :)
<ironhalik> there probably already is a bugreport, so you can just confirm it ;>
<mainerror> sabgenton: Generally it depends on what bug you want to report.
<mainerror> If something crashed on Oneiric, then report it against Oneiric.
<ironhalik> hmm, how long shout updating oneiric to precise take?
<ironhalik> im stuck on updating repositories for last 5 minutes
<ironhalik> oh ffs, a dialog box got hidden on another workspace :)
<glosoli> sabgenton: if you want to file a bug you do in terminal: ubuntu-bug package_name and then you will go trough some steps and the bug will be filled :)
<ironhalik> can I log into launchpad with openID?
<jtaylor> no lp is only an openid provide no consumer
<jtaylor> o has that changed? haven't checked in month
<ironhalik> nah, it provides openid
<wiza> anyone got imon ffdc working on precise? can't get any output to come to anywhere, ir-keytable or syslog.
<ironhalik> can I set the default action for my power button?
<ironhalik> to suspend instead of the dialog box
<iceroot> ironhalik: in the power-settings there should be an option for that
<iceroot> ironhalik: i have disabled the powermanager (because of an ugly bug) but imo there was an option for that
<xb> hi,  this  morning i installed the proposed updates on xubuntu 12.04  x86_64  and the theme changed after the suggested reboot
<ironhalik> iceroot: actually, Ive only time to suspend there, and whether to show the battery applet.
<ironhalik> but Ive found the option via dconf-editor
<rly> Who is ikonia?
 * penguin42 seems to be getting a lot of flash crashes today - not had any for *ages* - I wonder what got updated
<jtaylor> me 2
<jtaylor> didn't have any problems for years up until a couple month ago
<ironhalik> its a plot to push html5 forward ;>
<ironhalik> windows 8 will have flash disable in the default mode, linux users will have flash crashing constantly ;>
<Ampelbein> flash can go die in a fire, to be honest ;-)
<penguin42> Ampelbein: I don't disagree
<ironhalik> hmm, html5 video could use some work for me
<ironhalik> never thought I will say it, but flash video works better for me :P
<Daekdroom> HTML5 YouTube player works wonders for me. Too bad I can't use it to watch everything there.
<jtaylor> gnash also works on youtube, but not much more :(
<ironhalik> hmm, lately I visited some quite popular tech news site
<ironhalik> got surprised that they used html5 video player by default
<Daekdroom> Nevertheless, I wish I can cease to use Flash someday.
<ironhalik> hmm, it seems it wont be long now :)
<ironhalik> I dont have flash on my android phone
<ironhalik> and theres lots of ipads there that generate flashless consumer traffic
<Ampelbein> ironhalik: http://blogs.adobe.com/conversations/2011/11/flash-focus.html - Adobe stops all mobile development.
<ironhalik> I use it pretty much to watch online cat videos and get raped by some runaway ads
<ironhalik> yeah Ampelbein, it was funny when I saw it on slashdot :)
<ironhalik> http://occupyflash.org/
<sahil_> Hi guys...can i have someones kind attention?
<Daekdroom> Ask your question right away and stay around a few minutes to see if anyone can help you.
<ikonia> sahil_: please don't cross-post your question
<sahil_> <ikonia> i upgraded to precise a couple of minutes ago...the whole desktop is crashing every now and den....copiz is crashing and windows are been drawn very slowly ...
<sahil_> compiz*
<ikonia> sahil_: what have you done to debug this ?
<sahil_> done nothing as of now...coz if i even move a window...it takes 5-6 seconds for the flickering to stop
<ikonia> sahil_: ok, I suggest doing some basic debugging
<ikonia> sahil_: then once you've narrowed it down a bit, ask for specific help
<sahil_> okey...from where shall i start?
<ironhalik> sahil_: I would start with video drivers
<ironhalik> and you can do this via tty, so it shouldnt be that bad
<sahil_> okey...will give a try...
<ironhalik> sahil_: the tool ubuntu uses to fetch additional drivers is called jockey - you can use the CLI version, jockey-text
<sahil_> ok.. :)
<ironhalik> shame you cant upgrade 32bit->64bit
<ironhalik> hmm, is there a way to edit/add the dash right-click menu?
<sahil_> <ironhalik>http://pastebin.com/PFnCYH6A
<sahil_> this is my x.org log
<sahil_> file
<bjsnider> you could try running htop to see if there's a cpu-intesive process
<sahil_> bjsnider_ are u saying me?
<bjsnider> yes
<sahil_> well i m running just firefox and xchat...nthing else
<ironhalik> yeah, check if Xorg doesnt hog the CPU
<sahil_> how to do that...sory m very noob at debuging
<ironhalik> in terminal, type 'top'
<bjsnider> the log says every video driver except the basic rame buffer fails to load because it doesn't exist
<bjsnider> make sure you've got xserver-xorg-video-radeon installed
<dupondje> Yeey updating to Precise
<dupondje> lets see what it gives :)
<ironhalik> dupondje: for me it went more or less flawlessly
<sahil_> http://pastebin.com/bdDjnHRR
<sahil_> <bjsnider> ya the gfx may b the problem...even in oneric i had a couple of issues
<bjsnider> sahil_, sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<sahil_> this is propietory catalyst 12.1 or gallium 0.4?
<bjsnider> gallium
<dupondje> Are there some improvements for Dual VGA's in Precise
<bjsnider> the problem is you're not using the appropriate xorg driver
<dupondje> aka Nvidia Optimus
<sahil_> system info says i have Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe (LLVM 0x300)  insatlled
<bjsnider> dupondje, no, but thanks for asking
<sahil_> installed*
<dupondje> bjsnider: nothing planned or so ? :(
<dupondje> cause that would be a nice improvement :)
<bjsnider> dupondje, you have to disable the optimus switching system in your bios/efi
<dupondje> bjsnider: I have no option to do that in BIOS
<bjsnider> some laptops do and some don't
<bjsnider> it's just unfortunate
<sahil_> <bjsnider> i have insatlled...now shall i restart or wat? and something oneconf is also crahing...m not sure wats dat
<bjsnider> restart
<sahil_> crashing*
<sahil_> ok
<dupondje> bjsnider: well ironhide is usefull .. just needs better integration
<bjsnider> the ati driver is actually better for most things except high-end gaming at this point when compared to fglrx
<Freeaqingme> Hi. I'm on the daily build of 12.04, using two screens. That results in 2 unity bars; is there any way to disable the second unity bar?
<sahil_> <bjsnider>no improvemennt... :(
<bjsnider> what does your xorg log say now?
<sahil_> one min
<dupondje> 'E:Couldn't configure pre-depend libtinfo5 for libncurses5, probably
<dupondje> err :P
<faenil> hi guys :)
<sahil_> http://pastebin.com/8SmuFJCt hre is it
<faenil> is there any way to create a wifi network that an android device sees?
<sahil_> <bjsnider> here it is
<faenil> I have tried creating an hotspot in ad-hoc and infrastructure mode, and none works
<ironhalik> hmm, anybody has the new unity-greeter lockscreen?
<sahil_> http://pastebin.com/8SmuFJCt
<bjsnider> sahil_, still says ati doesn't exist, what happens if you run 'sudo modprobe ati'
<dupondje> ah https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/924079
<sahil_> FATAL: Module ati not found.
<dupondje> boo :D
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 924079 in apt (Ubuntu) "do-release-upgrade fails to upgrade from Oneiric to Precise" [High,Triaged]
<sahil_> ya..i was upgrading via tty...all of a sudden all sript stoped...didnt asked for restart or anything
<bjsnider> well, obviously you're stuck in some kind of limbo
<sahil_> later yet i went to repair mode to see any broken pacakge...it gave me few obsolute pacakge wich it removed
<bjsnider> run apt-get dist-upgrade
<bjsnider> and -f install
<bjsnider> and upgrade
<bjsnider> and make sure your sources are all precise and not oneiric
<bjsnider> and no ppas
<sahil_> ok
<sahil_> btw the system info says its 12.04
<sahil_> and hey...no limbo exist for linux...coz here people things about "we" rather then "I"
<bjsnider> you could have something like half-precise packages half-oneiric, or missing packages that need to be there
<bjsnider> you need to have ubuntu-desktop in there
<sahil_> m running unity...it feels like using gnome shell at the time ubuntu remix was rleased
<sahil_> apt-get dist-upgrade done just 1.5mb download.. :/
<bjsnider> xserver-xorg-video-all and xserver-xorg-video-ati too
<bjsnider> the ati module could be blacklisted
<imnichol> sahil_, did you check your /etc/apt/sources.list to make sure it was all precise sources?
<imnichol> I didn't see you say that, just checking
<sahil_> <imnichol>in update manager setting all presice are ticked
<imnichol> Ok
<bjsnider> check /etc/modprobe.d for blacklist files that might be ati-related
<ironhalik> hmm, it may be stupid, but have you tried to jockey tool? Sometimes the automated stuff proves more error proof
<sahil_> how to open these file via terminal? cat<location><filename>?
<ironhalik> nano /path/to/file
<sahil_> oh..thnx
<bjsnider> cat will work just to look at the contents
<ironhalik> yeah, it prints the contents
<sahil_> and wats nano?
<ironhalik> a terminal based text editor
<bjsnider> nano is an editor
<sahil_> like gedit?
<ironhalik> yeah, just in terminal
<sahil_> ok..
<ironhalik> you can also use gedit in terminal, it will launch the file in it
<ironhalik> if you prefer graphical interface
<bjsnider> given how slow his setup is, that's probably not wise
<ironhalik> just remember to have proper rights, eg. you need root to edit sources.list
<sahil_> so...sudo i gess?
<ironhalik> sudo -i
<sahil_> gues*
<ironhalik> sudo -i will turn sudo on for the session, until you logout the root or close the temrinal
<ironhalik> tbh I never got why root account is disabled in ubuntu by default :)
<bjsnider> in debian
<sahil_> its still showing premission denied...wow rare encounter
<ironhalik> to which file?
<sahil_> sahil@sahil:~/Desktop$ sudo -i /etc/apt/sources.list
<sahil_> [sudo] password for sahil:
<sahil_> -bash: /etc/apt/sources.list: Permission denied
<ironhalik> first, do sudo -i without any file
<sahil_> ok..
<ironhalik> then, youll change to root@sahil:~ #:
<sahil_> root@sahil:~#  /etc/apt/sources.list
<sahil_> -bash: /etc/apt/sources.list: Permission denied
<sahil_> O.o
<ironhalik> and then nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<ironhalik> it says that because sources.list is not executable
<sahil_> ok..
<ironhalik> use nano :)
<sahil_> ya...good to see colorful stuff in terminal
<ironhalik> yeah, check if all the red is 'precise'
<ironhalik> nano tips: ctrl+w = search, ctrl+c = close the editor, it will ask if you wamnt to save any changes
<sahil_> http://pastebin.com/vs2ztLbZ
<sahil_> all red stuff is precise
<ironhalik> oh, alsa use page up / page down to move around
<ironhalik> also*
<ironhalik> you pasted only the first page
<sahil_> oh
<ironhalik> well, either way, Im still in favor of trying the jockey tool to install ati drivers
<ironhalik> jockey-text seems to be bugged for me right now, so you could try jockey-gtk, even while laggy
<ironhalik> uh, correction, ctrl+x closes nano :)
<sahil_> http://pastebin.com/mBBF9x9s
<sahil_> well jockey...u mean the addition driver stuff..one with sort of graphics card icon?
<sahil_> :)
<ironhalik> yeah
<sahil_> here i get confuse between the post release and normal driver...
<ironhalik> you can use both
<ironhalik> either one
<sahil_> and hey...amd-driver-installer-12-1-x86.x86_64.run and ati-driver-installer-11-11-x86.x86_64.run downloaded in my machine...which of the two can i install?
<sahil_> i guess i can insatll thse right?
<ironhalik> yeah
<sahil_> which one?
<ironhalik> the 12.1 I think :)
<ironhalik> also, you need to go to the downloads folder
<ironhalik> cd /path/to/downloads
<ironhalik> then chmod +x amd-driver-installer-12-1-x86.x86_64.run and ati-driver-installer-11-11-x86.x86_64.run
<ironhalik> then ./amd-driver-installer-12-1-x86.x86_64.run and ati-driver-installer-11-11-x86.x86_64.run
<sahil_> i made a folder in home named it catalyst and kept the 12.1 file there
<ironhalik> cd /home/sahil/catalyst
<sahil_> wait..i have to insatll both of them? O.o?
<sahil_> in ur commands u have given "and" between the files
<iceroot> i need feedback from someone with ubuntu (gnome/unity) 12.04 on this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-meta/+bug/936421  please have a look and write feedback here or on the bug
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 936421 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "[12.04] nm-applet on lubuntu does not show an icon when using UMTS/mobile broadband" [Undecided,New]
<ironhalik> sahil_: no, you do it on the 12.1 version
<ironhalik> sahil_: I copied the text, do it on 12.1 only
<sahil_> okey,,,
<iceroot> also posted on #ubuntu because its also affecting lubuntu 11.10
<sahil_> stupid question i knw... chmod vs chroot.../sudo vs root /su vs gksu... where can i find a clear answer?
<iceroot> sahil_: chmod has nothing to do with chroot
<jtaylor> chmod and chroot are completely unrelated
<iceroot> !sudo | sahil_
<ubottu> sahil_: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<iceroot> sahil_: please ALWAYS use sudo instead of a root shell, and use gksu/gksudo when running gui-programs
<jtaylor> sahil_: chmod = change file mode bits, is used for changing permissions of file (read write execute)
<sahil_> okey..thnx guys...
<ironhalik> iceroot: why would su/sudo -i be not advised?
<sahil_> :)
<iceroot> ironhalik: because there is no need to have a root shell and users normally do things as root where root is not needed
<iceroot> ironhalik: and "su" is not working by default on ubuntu
<ironhalik> yeah, noticed :>
<sahil_> aone more question gksu is only for gnome or wat??? so is there any kdsu?
<iceroot> sahil_: gksudo is for gnome, unity, xfce4, lxde
<bjsnider> it's kdesu
<sahil_> ah.. :)
<ironhalik> iceroot: so its more of an 'stop using root to do everyday stuff!' issue ;>
<iceroot> ironhalik: its more of a "most of the users dont know what they are doing but they are great in destryoing the system"
<ironhalik> true
<ironhalik> ;>
<iceroot> ironhalik: so we dont suggest/support root-shells, we always suggest sudo command
<ironhalik> yeah, I always thought the move to disable root shell by default was kinda lame
<bjsnider> who told him to manually install fglrx from the amd installer?
<ironhalik> but then, since Ubuntu is supposed to be user friendly, it also needs to be user-proof
<ironhalik> ;>
<iceroot> ironhalik: there is no single reason to have a root shell
<ironhalik> iceroot: if you roam around /etc/, its more convienient to do it from root, then constantly type sudo ;>
<sahil_> hey my problem is resolved...installing 12.1 vcatalyst solved the issue...12.1 is much better then 11.11
<iceroot> ironhalik: as i said, we dont support/suggest root shells
<sahil_> no desktop tearing atall
<ironhalik> sahil_: GJ then
<iceroot> ironhalik: and when working/editing in an editor with root-access, every good editor (vim) has a great feature to open other files too
<imnichol> ironhalik, it's "more convenient" until you mistype a mv/rm and blow away your filesystem
<sahil_> gj?
<imnichol> good job
<iceroot> ironhalik: no need to write sudo everytime
<bjsnider> yeah, it's solved as long as you keep manually installing fglrx
<bjsnider> and as long as you like the inferior performance vs. the radeon driver
<Ampelbein> ironhalik: Everyday there are people who come here, the forums or the bugtracker to report broken issues due to messing up their ~/ with being root.
<ironhalik> chown -R user:user /home/user/
<ironhalik> ;>
<ironhalik> anyway, I guess its a good idea to discourage user from using root shell
<iceroot> ironhalik: more evil, starting something as root where it is not needed
<iceroot> ironhalik: e.g. starting svn-server as root, teamspeak-server as root
<iceroot> ironhalik: or the complete gui
<ironhalik> but for those who know their CLI, and dont 'accidentally type rm -rf /', root shells are ok
<iceroot> ironhalik: no
<sahil_> hey how to speak to a single person here?like if someone trys to say me something,i get notifyed and text for me becomes red in color(sory for my poor english)
<iceroot> ironhalik: and sudo rm -rf / is doing nothing
<ironhalik> rm -rf ~/
<iceroot> sahil_: just put there name infront of the text
<ironhalik> rm -rf ~/*
<ironhalik> :>
<iceroot> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<iceroot> ironhalik: stop that
<ironhalik> ah, sorry
<iceroot> !tab | sahil_
<ubottu> sahil_: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<sahil_> wow...are these bots autnomus?
<sahil_> autonomas?
<iceroot> !bot | sahil_
<ubottu> sahil_: Hi! I'm #ubuntu+1's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<iceroot> sahil_: we are lazy so we have ubottu :)
<sahil_> bots searches keywords within the text i guess?
<iceroot> sahil_: the bot is searching for a keyword starting with ! and then writing the text which belongs to the keyword
<sahil_> okey...
<sahil_> hey is everybody happy with the scroling system of the dash?its so tiny...may b just 2-3 px width...
<sahil_> iceroot, is it possible to keep filters of dash turned on by default?
<iceroot> sahil_: sorry i dont use unity
<sahil_> okey..is there another chanel for this?
<iceroot> if you are using ubuntu 12.04 this channel, if you are using a version below 12.04 use #ubuntu
<sahil_> 12.04.but u said u dnt use unity
<guntbert> sahil_: there may be others here who can help you
<iceroot> sahil_: i dont use unity, but i am not speaking for the complete channel
<iceroot> sahil_: other users here are using unity
<sahil_> okey.. :)
<iceroot> not all but some of them :)
<sahil_> is there any fix for ugly green skype icon...monochrome replacement?
<guntbert> iceroot: what do you use instead - if I may ask?
<iceroot> guntbert: lubuntu/lxde
<guntbert> iceroot: thx
<ironhalik> is there some particular time when ubuntu repos are updated with devs work?
<ironhalik> any*
<iceroot> ironhalik: no special time
<Ampelbein> ironhalik: It's continuous process
<ironhalik> k, thx
<Ampelbein> ironhalik: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule for a more general overview
<ironhalik> Im thinking more about when updates to packages come out - fixes, etc
<ironhalik> not whole alpha/beta builds
<iceroot> ironhalik: no special time
<iceroot> ironhalik: always is the correct answer :)
<ironhalik> hmm k ;>
<Ampelbein> ironhalik: You can subscribe to https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/precise-changes to get informed of new package uploads by mail.
<sahil_> hey guys.. i just broke my ubuntu
<sahil_> :)
<sahil_> i used ubuntu tweak and removed few config files and voila...unity doesnt start
<sahil_> any suggestion?
<iceroot> sahil_: try "unity --reset"
<sahil_> m on gnome classic...will it work from here?
<sahil_> iceroot,  notworking
 * tekonivelo <3 Ubuntu
<sahil_> u there?
<sahil_> anyone here? :)
<trism> sahil_: did you log out/back in to unity after the unity --reset?
<sahil_> yes...crash dialog comeing up saying panal not working or stopped smthing then gnome clasic panal popping up
<sahil_> http://pastebin.com/z12sJjvW
<sahil_> this is what comes after unity--reset
<DanaG> say, isn't unity supposed to now show a list of shortcuts upon holding "super"?
<DanaG> It's not doing that for me.
<DanaG> Unity-2D, more specifically.
<DanaG> oh, it's unity 4.0 I have.
<glosoli> DanaG: It does show, just hold for a bit longer ;D
<ironhalik> hmm, nice, unit-2d looks almost like unity
<DanaG> correction: it's 5.4.0
<DanaG> okay, I held it for like 30 seconds, and got the numbers on the launcher, but not the big shortcut-list window.
<ironhalik> Hmm, it doesnt show for me, too
<ironhalik> same here
<DanaG> hah, phoronix "btrfs fsck release is imminent".
<DanaG> yeah, it's been "coming soon" for like 2 years, hasn't it?
<DanaG> But that's off-topic.
<DanaG> [6] Type mismatch: wanted Float, got String instead.  Main.?.0
<DanaG> in myunity.
<ironhalik> huh, I would need to report a bug about the bug-reporter :>
<ironhalik> hows the crash reported named?
<Ampelbein> ironhalik: apport
<ironhalik> thx
<DanaG> The program 'gconftool' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<DanaG> apt-get install gconf2
<DanaG> ... gconf2 is already the newest version.
<bjsnider> DanaG, the btrfs devs didn't know how the fs would fail, so they could design a fsck right away
<DanaG> bjsnider: yeah, that's understandable, but this message states things more clearly:
<DanaG> http://www.spinics.net/lists/linux-btrfs/msg12742.html
<DanaG> "  That 2 week time line has now reached the 9 week mark.  The only update anyone has seen was 7 weeks ago, with a 'maybe today'.   Isn't it time to get that code checked in so someone else can take over, and not have to start from scratch?  Even if there isn't any actual working code, having any failed attempts in source control would still be instructive to whoever takes over delivering an actual fsck tool."
<DanaG> Anyway, I'll just wait to see what happens.
<ironhalik> hmm, the new dash reveal mode is cool
<DanaG> what does unity use to index music?
<DanaG> Rhythmbox?
<DanaG> Rhythmbox sees all my music; Unity sees none at all.
<trism> DanaG: looking at the code, seems to use banshee, so I imagine pretty broken at the moment since the switch back to rhythmbox
<DanaG> hmm, so installing banshee should fix it.
<DanaG> or rather, work around it.
<faenil> can anybody help me configure hostapd?
<trism> DanaG: yep, that seems to do it, install banshee, import from rhythmbox, and for some reason, restart unity then the songs appear
<DanaG> hah, as unstable as it is, I'm finding xfreerdp-server (not packaged) way more usable than VNC.
<DanaG> VNC is always terribly laggy.  RDP works really well, but tends to stop responding if I alt-tab.
<DanaG> What'd be the ultimate level of awesomeness from the rdp server: to have it behav the same as Windows Server.  Multiple, detachable sessions, with audio redirection.
<penguin42> DanaG: Are you using this on a physical server?
<penguin42> DanaG: Or a VM?
<DanaG> It's a physical server, with no local monitor.
<penguin42> ah ok; just say because Spice on VMs is coming on nicely as an alternative to vnc
<DanaG> Yeah, too bad the HP Microserver lacks an iommu.
<DanaG> now, how do I get the equivalent of "gnome-screensaver-command --lock"?  Just dbus-send?
<trism> DanaG: dbus-send --session --type=method_call --dest=org.gnome.ScreenSaver / org.gnome.ScreenSaver.Lock;
<DanaG> org.gnome.screensaver doesn't exist in d-feet on the session bus.
<DanaG> But gnome-screensaver is not installed... if I install it, is it the modern gnome3 version?
<trism> DanaG: version 3.2.1
<ironhalik> apt-cache show gnome-screensaver
<ironhalik> yup, 3.2.1
<DanaG> thanks.
#ubuntu+1 2013-02-11
<magn3ts> schweet. I was having issues with that yesterday, it broke cinnamon-settings
<magn3ts> Also, can anyone help me debug this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1120938
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1120938 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity hangs after the initial summary screen" [Undecided,New]
<penguin42> nothing in the log looks particularly evil; some -ve height widgets that don't look sane; and some moans over '10 partman-target/arch_help/unknown/generic doesn't exist'
<magn3ts> penguin42: any other way to tell what it's doing while it's chillaxing without gdb or something more hands on?
<penguin42> magn3ts: I don't know much about the innards of ubiquity to answer that I'm afraid
<magn3ts> penguin42: alright, well, I'll take a screwdriver to it tonight and report on the bug, thanks for looking
<ad5300> hi, on a fresh install my system is using gallium llvmpipe instead of the intel driver for sandybridge. unity alone eats up a good 40% of my cpu. Is there any way to fix this?
<bjsnider> ad5300, what is the output of glxinfo?
<ad5300> let me pastebin that for you
<bjsnider> you'll have to install mesa-utils if you haven't
<ad5300> http://pastebin.com/HpyLUWM4
<bjsnider> what the bleep
<bjsnider> have you got an /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<ad5300> I've been using Ubuntu since Edgy, and I decided to wipe my perfectly working quantal install (backing up /home) to try out raring from a fresh install. It turns out that raring is not working well on my IdeaPad Y570.
<ad5300> ~$ cat /etx/X11/xorg.conf cat: /etx/X11/xorg.conf: No such file or directory
<bjsnider> is this hybrid graphics or something?
<ad5300> umm... no.
<bjsnider> well, you could look at two logs
<bjsnider> dmesg
<ad5300> It's an optimus laptop, but it (should) use that Intel by default like it did in Quantal
<bjsnider> so it is hybrid
<bjsnider> optimus is nvidia
<bjsnider> check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ad5300> Yes, and it also has a Sandy Bridge on-board graphics chip
<bjsnider> that will tell you what's being loaded and possibly why
<bjsnider> can you turn the nvidia chip off in the bios?
<ad5300> I don't think that is possible. The BIOS on this thing is incredibly crippled :/ basically just time and date
<bjsnider> ok, pastebin those logs
<ad5300> http://pastebin.com/YuXw6q4U
<ad5300> This is a 100% fresh install from the 2/10/13 daily build. I didn't even restore /home from my external yet.
<ad5300> new partition and everything
<bjsnider> you're booting a recovery/nomodeset kernel
<bjsnider> Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-3.8.0-5-generic root=UUID=eefaa976-7341-4b2b-98b3-50680ecd14e2 ro recovery nomodeset
<bjsnider> boot the normal kernel
<ad5300> That's odd, I don't remember selecting that option. How do you change that boot line? I don't suppose you can just edit grub.conf anymore...
<bjsnider> if that's how you got this far, you'll have to get a log from an older boot
<ad5300> I'll try a reboot...
<bjsnider> hold shift
<bjsnider> after the bios screen hold shift until you see the grub screen
<ad5300_> Rebooting without recovery lead me to a "your system is running in low graphics mode" screen
<ad5300_> I am typing this from my desktop
<ad5300_> After choosing to remain in low graphics for one session, it failed to boot into a graphical environment.
<bjsnider> ok, well we need the boot logs
<ad5300_> the output of dmesg...?
<bjsnider> and the xorg.0.log
<ad5300_> let's see what I can do for you without a working desktop environment. I guess I could install ssh on the laptop and pull the files off of it
<ad5300_> http://pastebin.com/XLup2Ara
<ad5300_> http://pastebin.com/V3UutatW
<ad5300_> tedious but it works :/
<ad5300_> I just installed the openssh-server package and used cat + copy and paste to get those logs
<bjsnider> that being an optimus setup you might need a xorg.conf. did you have one before the wipe/reload?
<bjsnider> ad5300_, try adding a basic xorg.conf that tells it to use intel as the driver. you can find lots of examples using google
<bjsnider> also, it would be better to go to #ubuntu-x, although they're all sleeping right now. might be better to wait 6-8 hours
<ad5300_> bjsnider: I used the default configuration in quantal, which worked perfectly
<ad5300_> I used optirun/primusrun to utilize the gtx 550 on it
<ad5300_> Might as well go back to quantal. At least that worked. I was really hoping to play with raring on a 'bare metal' installation
<ad5300_> That's odd, I managed to get it to boot into a graphical environment, and Mesa is reporting it's OpenGL 3.0 using SandyBridge, but it's not loading unity. I was able to get a terminal using the keyboard shortcut.
<ad5300_> I know it's an alpha/dev releast, but it really bothers me when I can't figure out how to fix simple stuff like this, I feel that I should be able to
<bjsnider> that glxinfo report sounds correct
<bjsnider> ad5300_, you can check .xsession-errors for possible explanations of the unity issue
<rigo> hi i have a special problem...
<rigo> it is hard to describe, but maybe its a known problem, and easy to solve.
<rigo> i have a htpc with server mini installation, an xbmc and an lxde on it. if i connect to the pc with ssh sometimes it "hangs" so i have to wait 1-100sec to see whats happenning on putty or on the vnc remote desktop
<rigo> if i have network activity it happens often.
<rigo> i dont think its a timeout issue, cause i already tried to ping everything from everywhere constatnly
<rigo> if i restart putty / vnc the hang dissappears immediately. but if i dont restart the apps, i have to wait. and its annoying. the pc answers to ping meanwhile the hang
<rigo> if i restart the sshd on the htpc the hang is also gone.
<setre> any guess on how far from 13.04 being released?
<bekks> year 13 month 04 ...
<setre> How can I toggle the the launcher in current 13.04?
<setre> Do I need to reroute power to the shields?
<Tribaal> setre: you can try rerouting power from the shields, but make sure your engineering deck is prepared to handle the pressure if you're within range of enemy blasters
<Tribaal> setre: seriously though - you can find launcher options in the "appearance" menu - just type appearance in the dash and switch to that application's "behavior" tab.
<setre> Tribaal: I fucking told Scotty to do it last week but he was busy with Romulan ale
<setre> Tribaal: hmm thanks.
<Tribaal> setre: what a slacker!
<Tribaal> setre: hehe np
<setre> now to find my localized version
<setre> Tribaal: if it's supposed to be in system preferences, that currently only shows "background" as an option to configure
<setre> on my version
<Tribaal> setre: there should be a "behavior" tab in there
<Tribaal> setre: are you sure you're on 13.04?
<setre> that's what it says
<setre> perhaps it's the translation that isn't done
<Tribaal> perhaps
<setre> is there perchance a non-ui way to edit unity config?
<Tribaal> setre: so if you run "gnome-control-center unity-appearance" that does not have a "behavior" tab?
<setre> Tribaal: that opened something that is totally not accessible via system preferences. Yeah I can configure it from there. Thanks
<setre> Is it possible to set a keyboard shortcut for showing/hiding the launcher?
<Tribaal> setre: it's the "Appearance" application
<Tribaal> setre: I don't know - but hitting "super" will work (although it will open the dash too)
<setre> "appearance" (or my local equivalent) is not available from system settings
<Tribaal> setre: hum
<setre> hmm "super"?
<Tribaal> setre: "windows"
<setre> ah
<setre> that disgraceful button
<Tribaal> setre: I suggest putting a Ubuntu sticker on it instead
<setre> yeah, or a GNU
<setre> what's up with the Amazon promotion stuff anyway. Offputting I found it to be honest.
<setre> auto hiding does not actually seem to be working, at least not without a restart
<setre> also, I found that unity crashes if I restart the network service. That can't be right, right.
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<fm> how can i get further with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/1116587 ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1116587 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "Lenovo T400: With external monitor the system is rarely working for more than 10 minutes" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<fm> it is a regression from 12.10
 * penguin42 looks
<penguin42> fm: When it hangs will it let you do a ctrl-alt-f1 to get a console?
<fm> penguin42, yes
<fm> the mouse usually even adapts to the background. i.e. i get a hand on links. even though i cannot click anything.
<penguin42> fm: Hmm, so you say nothing in /var/log/xorg.0.log, anything in dmesg?
<fm> and i can move the mouse without a problem
<fm> dmesg empty as well penguin42
<fm> happens with the guest account and my private one
<penguin42> hmph
<penguin42> you might try asking in #ubuntu-x - it would be easier if something actually decided to crash!
<fm> penguin42, yeah no crash
<dupondje> Oh my god, every version of Ubuntu seems to give me less options to configure things :(
<dupondje> system-config-printer works perfect, but no, there is some automatic thing added in gnome control panel, that does NOTHING :(
<dupondje> *sad*
#ubuntu+1 2013-02-12
<bjsnider> dupondje, what's wrong with you that you want to configure things?
<bjsnider> j/k
<alteregoa> if ranting raring is released, is it save to upgrade only the server stuff?
<alteregoa> because i just need those new drivers actually used in 3.8
<alteregoa> those higmoint drivers and stuff
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<penguin42> Hey BK
<BluesKaj> hi penguin42
<MarKsaitis> apt-get eqvivalent of "dpkg --force-conflicts"????
<genii-around> MarKsaitis: There isn't one.
<IdleOne> couldn't you just use dpkg --force-conflicts
<IdleOne> although that command seems dangerous
<exalt> hello how will ubuntu 13.04 handle my optimus card differently than 12.10 ?
<bjsnider> who says it will?
<exalt> bjsnider: various internetwebsites
<exalt> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-r/meeting/21534/desktop-r-hybrid-graphics/
<exalt> this is one for example
<exalt> well it does not say it will but it gives me the idea that it has been given some thought
<exalt> thats why i asked
<penguin42> exalt: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-r-hybrid-graphics   still of a lot of TODOs
<exalt> penguin42: why is there a work item "send the macbook pro to mlankhorst: TODO" ?
<penguin42> haha
<penguin42> exalt: I suspect so he can test/code for it
<bjsnider> i doubt hybrid graphics will be much good for the forseeable future
<penguin42> bjsnider: I'm told bumblebee kind of works ok
<bjsnider> years away from it being so transparent that the user doesn't even notice it
<penguin42> bjsnider: Problem is that on some machines you need to run with hybrid to be able to use all outputs with the default bios settings - even if you were just to stick to one of them always doing the rendering
<exalt> penguin42: for what i know, bumblebee runs programs in a seperate xsession and then vritually displays them in the main xsession it does sound not verry efficient
<penguin42> erk
<penguin42> ok, that's grim
<exalt> penguin42: but that only a little part of what bumblebee does
<exalt> it also fixes alot of energy issues
<bjsnider> you're in a bad situation if you have a hybrid that has no bios control over the chips
<bjsnider> if that's not the case you can turn one of the chips off
<penguin42> bjsnider: Some of them have full bios control, but some outputs are only connected to some chips; so on the Lenovo w520 it has the external VGA only connected to the Nvidia chip; so you can switch to discrete nvidia mode if you want to use it
<bjsnider> exalt, if you want a firm answer you can ask this in #ubuntu-x
<bjsnider> mlankhorst is there
<penguin42> you can ask him if he got his macbook :-)
<bjsnider> do they still make crackbooks? i thought handhelds had replaced them
<dupondje> Printing to a pass protected samba printer seems to fail in Libreoffice :(
<dupondje> quite sad :(
<penguin42> but works from other stuff?
<dupondje> yep, from gedit etc it works
<penguin42> and if you get LO to print from file and then print that?
<dupondje> Libreoffice never asks password
<dupondje> so it fails to send print job to the samba printer
<penguin42> oh, I didn't realise there was a mechanism to do that
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/943881
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 943881 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "Unable to print to password protected (cups) printer" [Undecided,New]
<dupondje> seems I opened a bug about it a year ago
<dupondje> but nothing :(
<penguin42> dupondje: Might be worth asking upstream; although I'm not sure where something like that is supposed to happen - I thought you submitted jobs to the printer spool - I didn't realise there was any password asking system
<sakang> I think it's a waste to include LO 3.6.2 RC2 in the iso builds when 3.6.5 and 4.0 stable are out.
<penguin42> sakang: I guess it's just a matter of timing, not sure where stuff is upto
<sebsebseb> So just found this out, but it seems Ubuntu 13.04 may stay with GNOME 3.6 by default rather than using GNOME 3.8?
<sebsebseb> ,because of the fall back mode and such
<sebsebseb> so I was wondering if it's really going to stay with 3.6 by default or go to 3.8 or not
<sebsebseb> can anyone confirm this?
<jbicha> sebsebseb: yes Ubuntu 13.04 will ship with GNOME 3.6
<jbicha> if you like bleeding edge and partly broken, check out https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3-staging/
<sebsebseb> jbicha: you sure GNOME 3.6? even though GNOME now seems to have the new fall back mode with extensions
<sebsebseb> jbicha: seems my choosen distro will also be going with 3.6.2 in next release rather than 3.8,  for whatever reasons,  so knowing that Ubuntu will stick with 3.6 makes me feel happyer :),  but 1.  Ubuntu uses Unity now so the version of GNOME isn't really as important as it used to be.  2.  Newer is not always better!
<sebsebseb> I think GNOME have confussed distros to an extent at least
<sebsebseb> when it came to fall back mode, and possbily dropping it  or making a new one and what the new one would be etc
<exalt> thanx all
<jbicha> sebsebseb: yes, we're definitely sticking with 3.6; gnome-settings-daemon 3.8 breaks some things on Ubuntu and even GTK 3.8 causes theming issues
<jbicha> the Ubuntu devs just need more time to fully integrate with the GNOME updates and ensure that quality stays as high as possible
<sebsebseb> jbicha: oh ok
<sebsebseb> altough what does settings deamons break,  and such?
<jbicha> sebsebseb: the thing that most annoys me is that autosuspend doesn't work, the new gnome-control-center breaks external settings panels, etc.
<sebsebseb> auto suspend well I don't realy want my computer to suspend :d
<sebsebseb> external settings panels what do you mean?
<jbicha> sebsebseb: Ubuntu's Appearance panel, the Backup panel, links to Software Sources, Ubuntu One, Landscape, and Ubuntu's languageselector tool
<jbicha> that part isn't too bad if you use GNOME Shell anyway
<jbicha> but you can see that it breaks the Unity experience
<rotato> I find the fonts too big by default. Forgot how i made them smaller last time i installed. How is everyone changing font size?
<sebsebseb> jbicha: oh right I see
<rotato> Ok i remembered that i entered a few gsettings commands in terminal i read on askubuntu. Everything is smaller now except the window title font in top left
<rotato> I cant seem to make that smaller?
<rotato> How about myunity or gnome tweak tool? Do these work in raring?
<sebsebseb> computer about to go off and back on again soon after, so bye bye
<IdleOne> interesting, for some reason my clock is displaying UTC time instead of local time
<IdleOne> fixed it!
<IdleOne> wonder why it changed
<genii-around> Yes, odd
<penguin42> any other KDE users finding that the mouse cursor is still visible under screen lock?
<genii-around> Lemme try
<genii-around> penguin42: Yes, still visible.
<penguin42> genii-around: I'm on radeon free drivers - you?
<genii-around> penguin42: nvidia-experimental-310
<penguin42> ok, so it's not graphics driver dependent
<yofel> penguin42: what's wrong with that? The screen locker has buttons
<penguin42> yofel: No, I mean when it's blanked
<yofel> ah, that would be a regression in the new one I guess
<penguin42> it seems to have a few
<penguin42> please tell me there is something good and new in the new one which means it was worth breaking a load of stuff
#ubuntu+1 2013-02-13
<yofel> uh... I think Martin said it uses a lot less hacks to make it work and is supposed to be easier to maintain (I'm starting to doube the latter)
<yofel> *doubt
<penguin42> yeh I wish it would settle out already
<SuperLag> When you're running a pre-release version, is it safe to just update and continue using that once the stable packages come out? or is it recommend that you do a clean install from media?
<penguin42> normally safe to keep up dating
<penguin42> you'll sometimes get a few things that haven't quite sorted themselves out; maybe extra packages that wouldn't have been installed or very occasional cleanups that were only added in later
<SuperLag> is that stuff that would be fixed by an autoremove?
<genii-around> Your mileage may vary
<SuperLag> genii-around: annnnnnd.... what kind of mileage have you gotten with that kind of approach? Do you typically do a clean install on new releases?
<penguin42> SuperLag: It's generally OK, but for example I remember a few releases back there was a package that was in by default in early releases, but just wasn't a required later on - I don't think it ever got autoremoved etc
<penguin42> (it was also a real pain of a package - hence why it stopped being needed)
<penguin42> but it's rare
<SuperLag> Okay. Good to know.
<SuperLag> I just haven't got situated in a way, yet, to where I've got all of my personalizations easy to redo on a new install.
<genii-around> SuperLag: I have a testing partition where when a new release is in development, I copy my current working release and then continuously upgrade that. If I have a horrible fail I fall back to the working release.
<genii-around> I did continuous upgrades from 6.06 to 12.04 this way
<SuperLag> how many "horrible fail" experiences did you have?
<genii-around> 7 or 8
<penguin42> nothing that couldn't be fixed by a couple of hours of screaming at it and hitting dpkg hard
<SuperLag> genii-around: ouch.
<SuperLag> Are the rumors of a rolling release credible?
<genii-around> KDE 3.5->4.0 was a terrible time for me...
<SuperLag> or should I just put that idea out of my mind now? :)
<genii-around> Maybe ask sabdfl when he does his next Q&A
<genii-around> I don't think anyone knows for sure right now.
<SuperLag> genii-around: do you like the idea?
<genii-around> SuperLag: Not particularly. I think it makes it more difficult to troubleshoot when you are trying to assist users.
<genii-around> If they are only using some PPA for instance that just installed a new package, that's easier to track down as an issue because you know all the other stuff is stable versions from standard repositories, etc
<johnjohn101> libreoffice 4.0 shipping with the next ubuntu?
<Pici> !info libreoffice
<ubottu> libreoffice (source: libreoffice): office productivity suite (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.6.2~rc2-0ubuntu6 (raring), package size 29 kB, installed size 167 kB
<Pici> hrm
<johnjohn101> is it too late to get it in?
 * penguin42 would also like to know if that's going to happen; it would be nice - but I can imagine possibly a lot of work/too late - don't know
<johnjohn101> crazy, said plenty of unity integration on the comments
<penguin42> https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/libreoffice-prereleases   well looks like someone is working on it
<johnjohn101> says there are deb package on the download site
<johnjohn101> well says on this site that it will be the default for 13.04 http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/02/libreoffice-hits-4-0-adds-unity-integration-persona-theming
<johnjohn101> still a number of weeks till 13.04 is released. i'll look for it then
<SuperLag> If you have to reinstall... do you guys have any advice on how to do a faster post-install configuration? (your favorite apps, custom configuration, ssh keys... etc.)
<carli2> where is that multitouch support i saw in this video? http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Vp8_jetKEu8
<carli2> I'm using the wetab and ubuntu does not react to my touch gestures
<carli2> lol apport crashes when trying to report a crash in apport
<rmi> Hi. I'm havin a minor problem with Raring. On my Thinkpad X230, I cannot adjust the brightness using the keyboard-keys. The UI pops up, but I can't get the slider down. Surprisingly, I can change it in the system settings quite well. Any ideas for a fix?
<rmi> oh, okay, this seems to be exactly the same bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/1121951
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1121951 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Lenovo X1 Carbon: Backlight brightness keys don't work any more" [Undecided,New]
<rmi> But no solution.
<carli2> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Vp8_jetKEu8 <- this does not work on my ringtail
<carli2> is it fake?
<carli2> or do i need an extra package?
<carli2> btw https://plus.google.com/109111823024526116254/posts/AdfinBEPwPt
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<PrincessLuna> Hi  Intel Centrino 2230 Wifi, isn't working in Kubuntu 13.04
<ikonia> PrincessLuna: what have you dont to debug it ?
<PrincessLuna> ikonia: Nothing much, I only used the liveusb for a couple of minutes. I tried iwlist scan
<ikonia> ok....so why are you using a development release and complaining it's not working without any debugging
<ikonia> the point of using it is to find problems, get info and get any genuine problems logged with valid ingo
<ikonia> ifo
<ikonia> oops, info
<PrincessLuna> ikonia: I have the intention of debugging it in the future. Its a new laptop I was testing. I don't have time for debugging it just right now. I am not complaining and I regularly test Kubuntu development releases for bug triage
<ikonia> ok, so why are you saying it doesn't work
<ikonia> debug it, find if it's a genuine issue, report the problem
<PrincessLuna> ikonia: Because the system detects no wireless card
<ikonia> so ?
<ikonia> you've not debugged it
<PrincessLuna> So I was saying it doesn't work. In case someone on the channel experienced a similar issue or knew of a workaround, or has already debugged it, they could provide some insight. That is the only reason I asked
<smallfoot-> I do; gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences mouse-button-modifier '<Super>'
<smallfoot-> then when I restart, it forgot that, and it still use Alt to move windows
<jbicha> smallfoot-: what distro?
<smallfoot-> 13.04 raring ringtail
<smallfoot-> with gnome-session-fallback as desktop
<smallfoot-> jbicha, which uses compiz as wm
<jbicha> smallfoot-: ok Ubuntu ships a gsettings override to use Alt by default since that's what Linux users are used to
<jbicha> I think there is a compiz bug where gsettings changes aren't "sticking", I don't know if that's been fixed yet and I don't remember the bug # offhand
<smallfoot-> jbicha, the problem with using Alt is that it collides with many applications and games which renders them unable to be used, example Blender, Tibia, etc
<smallfoot-> why isnt qt5 in ubuntu?
<genii-around> I would suspect probably because the Qt and *buntu release schedules don't mesh well
<smallfoot-> i suppose they could just package it and ship qt5 alongside qt4
<smallfoot-> just package it and put it in repo now
<IdleOne> go ahead
<penguin42> smallfoot-: You mean like https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/raring-changes/2013-February/006042.html?
<smallfoot-> yeah
<smallfoot-> but whole qt5-* not just webkit
<penguin42> yeh, I don't know where it's actually up to, but I guess it means it's getting somewhere
<penguin42> also qtbase and qtdelcarative in that list
<penguin42> and that was today, so it looks promising
<smallfoot-> com.ubuntu.geoip geoip-url 'http://geoip.ubuntu.com/lookup'
<smallfoot-> from gsetting
<smallfoot-> please fetch that over https
<ironhalik> my synaptics palmdetection sucks
<penguin42> smallfoot-: You'll need to put a bug into launchpad to get it changed; but I'd have to ask why; are you worried about the information going out or coming back?
<penguin42> smallfoot-: The geoip information is available to anyone who had your IP address and your IP address is there even if ssl is used, so what advantage is there of using https?
<smallfoot-> penguin42, idk
<smallfoot-> penguin42, idk even what package to file against
<penguin42> smallfoot-: Where did you find that line?
<smallfoot-> in gsettings
<smallfoot-> but gsettings just store configs
<penguin42> geoclue-ubuntu-geoip  perhaps?
<penguin42> smallfoot-: But I think if you file it people would ask the same question as I did; why use https?
<smallfoot-> idk, i just think everything should go over https
<smallfoot-> prevents someone from returning a false value, which would mess up my geo data
<smallfoot-> if im from germany and they return turkey
<penguin42> smallfoot-: true; although the geoip things are only hints, they're quite frequently completely wrong
<penguin42> it's about 70miles out for me here, and at work it's normally the wrong country
<smallfoot-> console.log(a[b]['c']); // ['c'] is better written in dot notation.
<smallfoot-> how would I write that in dot notation?
<smallfoot-> oops, ww
#ubuntu+1 2013-02-14
<tigrang> Anyone else not have transparency in the launcher and dash?
<tigrang> Guess this is why: http://pastebin.com/TaMJU4hU (output of unity_support_test -p)
<tigrang> Will I need the proprietary drivers (for ATI)?
<tigrang> It works on my laptop tho which also has ati card
<gnuru> anyone know where i can read about the news in 13.04 ?
<techgekk1985> http://omgubuntu.co.uk
<techgekk1985> check that site out
<gnuru> techgekk1985: thx
<gnuru> omg im so tired of unity
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<ironhalik> hello
<ironhalik> hmm, is alpha 2 out?
<chrisk44> hello....
<chrisk44> hello..
<chrisk44> I installed Ubuntu 13.04 from Windows (using wubi.exe) and set up an account from there. Now I booted from Ubuntu but I can't access my account...
<chrisk44> I type the correct username and password but it says "Wrong password, try again"... I can only access guest account. What can I do?
<chrisk44> please? someone???
<IdleOne> ToBeFree: So, to answer your question. It would be impossible to say what exactly will break because we don't know yet.
<ToBeFree> okay;
<IdleOne> 13.04 is still in alpha/beta and things are changing all the time. that said, for me ™  everything is working fine on a Kubuntu Desktop install.
<jrib> ToBeFree: why do you want to upgrade?
<ToBeFree> I'm still thinking about it. When I actually do that, I will write my problems here - or, hopefully, I will be able to write that it worked xD
<IdleOne> I would say things seem pretty stable at the moment but making sure you have backups before you make the jump is important. Especially on a server you need to stay up.
<ToBeFree> jrib: good question. Probably because I am curious or something^^
<ToBeFree> maybe I am addicted to upgrades. xD
<IdleOne> you can download a daily iso and test in a VM
<jrib> ToBeFree: quench your curiosity in a vm, yes
<ToBeFree> my problem with trying it on my desktop PC is that I only have a 1Mbit/s DSL connection which is awful^^
<IdleOne> I would give you the same warnings if you asked "How do I test 13.04?" but you specifically mentioned a web/irc server.
<ToBeFree> I really hope that Ubuntu will switch to rolling updates one day
<IdleOne> read somewhere they might be, not sure if it was just a rumor or confirmed
<ToBeFree> ^ :D
<ToBeFree> ok, I will have to download that stuff one day, anyway... so I will try it on my Desktop first. Thanks :-)
<IdleOne> welcome.
<ToBeFree> the worst thing which ever happened to me after a Desktop-Ubuntu-beta upgrade was a black screen because of missing graphics drivers. xD
<ToBeFree> that was... umm, 10.10 iirc
<IdleOne> that is still a possibility
<IdleOne> nvidia seems to do that often
 * ToBeFree uses nvidia. heh
<IdleOne> if that happens remember, ctrl-alt-f1 and apt-get install nvidia-current
<IdleOne> usually that gets you a working GUI
<ToBeFree> thanks :D
<IdleOne> also make sure you have a KnownToBoot Live CD/USB close by :)
<penguin42> could someone with a recent raring install tell me if they have an /etc/fonts/conf.d/50-user.conf and if so pastebin it please
<SuperLag> penguin42: did you get this yet?
<penguin42> nope
<SuperLag> coming right up
<BluesKaj> penguin42, http://paste.kde.org/671492/
<SuperLag> bah :)
<BluesKaj> humbug :)
<penguin42> ok, so you get the moans about deprecated fonts.conf on every damn app startup as well?
<BluesKaj> not all , just some
<penguin42> but you still have a .fonts.conf and .fonts.conf.d  - I wonder if the config stuff actually changes the new config files yet?
<genii-around> I always get the deprecated fonts.conf thing but I figure it's not something to worry much about.
<penguin42> yeh looking at that file it looks like they're trying to move stuff out of .fonts.conf into some xdg specified file and it's just telling us that we'd better move the config in the home directories at some point?
<genii-around> penguin42: Pretty much, yes
<penguin42> KDE software updates isn't letting me untick packages
<yofel_> penguin42: confirmed, file a bug please
<yofel_> using "Help -> report bug" if possible
<penguin42> ooh, never tried that bit - ok
<penguin42> yofel_: kde bug 315157
<ubottu> KDE bug 315157 in updater "Can't untick an item in updater list" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=315157
<yofel_> thanks!
 * penguin42 wonders what lanfill.bugzilla.org is - wouldn't have thought all KDE bugs went to a bugzilla.org address, unless they're doing something clever
<penguin42> curious, the mute on KDE isn't muting sound in a firefox HTML5 game
<penguin42> ah, that's because it decided to switch to my Radeon
#ubuntu+1 2013-02-15
<invariant> How do I send an e-mail to "The Canonical Team"?
<invariant> I want them to stop spamming me.
<deavelleye> hey guys, i was wondering if you could help me. I just upgraded to Kubuntu 13.0 and since the upgrade i've had a constant issue with my microphone. => Crackling/Distorsed sound that i cannot seem to make it go away. any clues or ideas on what it might be? My guess would be pulseaudio, but what exactly? the codec? I've made some research on the issue, but nothing on kub 13.0 or 12.0
<BluesKaj> Hi alj
<coz_> hey guys, hey guys, 12.04 and previous I was able to use  this command   ` python -c "import gtk; gtk.recent_manager_get_default().purge_items()"` to clear recent documen ts. it no longer works on 12.10, or 13.04..anyone have a differnt command for this?
<BluesKaj> , time to push some snow ...BBL
<teleyinex> Hi there
<teleyinex> I'm hesitating about installing 13.04 for daily use (basically coding and browsing the web)
<teleyinex> how safe is 13.04 :-)
<teleyinex> we are close to the freezing date
<teleyinex> so I was thinking in giving it a try
<teleyinex> :D
<alankila> teleyinex: you know there's no way to answer that question in any meaningful way. I've been using it on a NAS-like system to try out btrfs for past month or so, and it has worked for that usage. Also one lightly used virtualbox install.
<teleyinex> well that's good to know
<teleyinex> hehe
<teleyinex> and you are right, my question is dumb but I wanted to get a feeling from you
<teleyinex> my problem is that with my current setup on 12.04 compiz makes my system really slow
<teleyinex> refresh the browser is usually a pain
<alankila> perhaps you should consider 12.10 before 13.04
<teleyinex> I've tried everything, but I think I'm stuck with the compiz version and some issues with nvidia
<alankila> unless you have some specific reason to believe changes in 13.04 fixes it
<teleyinex> alankila, you are right
<teleyinex> I'm going to chose the safe way
<teleyinex> thanks!
<BluesKaj> ..BBL
<myk_robinson> afternoon
<penguin42> hi
<myk_robinson> Running 13.04, curious if others are having the same "issue". Very minor, but the wallpaper on the login does not change like it did previously to match the user selected wallpaper. Any quick fix for this? Or has it been broken since the start? Just installed today
<genii-around> I think I may have found a bug with Kubuntu but would like if someone else could test this, with the cube... Having firefox open, ctrl-f11 to get to the cube... then after moving it with the mouse or keys, return to the original screen. For me, firefox locks up every time... but I'd to see if it's only me or not
<penguin42> genii-around: Let me just try
<penguin42> hmm, ctrl-f11 doesn't do the cube for me
<genii-around> penguin42: Ah, OK. You probably don't have it set in your System Settings...Desktop Effects   then
<penguin42> no, don't have cube enabled - hang on, I'll switch it on
<penguin42> genii-around: So I've just done that, firefox is fine here
<penguin42> genii-around: Having said that, I did have flash lock up an hour or so ago greying the whole of ff until I killed the plugin container
<penguin42> genii-around: Actually, there is another weirdness; when I hit apply on desktop effects to turn on/off the cube the firefox window (but only the firefox window) redraws
<genii-around> Hm.
<smallfoot-> Partner repository is unavailable for betas?
<smallfoot-> Because I can't find Steam on 13.04 Raring Ringtail
<ironhalik> Hmm, my install stopped booting, and the latest daily ISO won't boot either - invalid kernel image, filesystem
<ironhalik> is there an image for amd64 alpha2?
<smallfoot-> i use 12.10 (amd64) upgraded to 13.04
<ironhalik> I did the same, except now it stopped working
<smallfoot-> still works for me, tho i havent restarted today :p
<ironhalik> ;>
<smallfoot-> you might be able boot from live cd, then mount the fs, then run apt-get update
<ironhalik> well yeah, except todays daily ISOs won't boot for me
<smallfoot-> :(
<ironhalik> Ill try yesterdays one
<SBNexus7> Hello I have a quick question about daily-preinstalled builds
<SBNexus7> Was interested to see if there is any other previous builds as the current ones seem to be bad :/
<ikonia> they will break
<ikonia> it's a development version, so things will work/break/work/break/work/work/work/break/really work
<SBNexus7> I expect that and understand that.  My question asked if there are any past previous builds that at least booted.
<SBNexus7> 14 and 15 don't work they boot to a black screen after the ubuntu splash.
<ikonia> SBNexus7: the daily builds get over written
<ikonia> that's the point of "daily"
<ikonia> there maybe people storing archivers elsewhere
<SBNexus7> That's what I was interested to see if anyone has the past build files that they wouldn't mind sharing.
<SBNexus7> I would even be willing to try the 12.10 builds if they exist
<SBNexus7> Google might have helped me
<SBNexus7> I am looking for past dates haha
<SBNexus7> Testing the February 13 build
<IdleOne> I'm very impressed with the stability of kubuntu+1
<ironhalik> anyone noticed mouse cursor skipping on synaptics touchpad?
<ironhalik> lately?
#ubuntu+1 2013-02-16
<ironhalik> It seems the smallest move the cursor can make with touchpad is around 8-10px
<penguin42> some acceleration setting of some type - I'm using a mouse here
<drocsid> hi ubuntu people I would like to know where I can find the driver mentioned here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1119837
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1119837 in linux (Ubuntu) " Integrate the new Bitland Card Reader Driver " [Undecided,Incomplete]
<drocsid> Of course I have already searched for it
<drocsid> Is there an ubuntu developer channel?
<drocsid> wish i could log into launchpad
<magn3ts> Am I the only one with massive audio problems after the last update?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<sdrhrgjkng> How do I enable the touchscreen features in 13.04?
<Ronalds_M> hello
<Ronalds_M> can I upgrade to raring
<Ronalds_M> with repo?
<penguin42> you can upgrade, remember it's not released yet
<Ronalds_M> I mean unstable releases
<Ronalds_M> or just unity part
<Ronalds_M> I wan't to get rid of show workspaces
<Ronalds_M> and maybe newest things
<Ronalds_M> btw precise
<penguin42> I'm not sure about just upgrading unity, there might be a ppa for that, but I don't really follow it to know
<SonikkuAmerica> I didn't think there was... he's using Precise right now
<Ronalds_M> I want just unity part
<Ronalds_M> ppa:unity-team/staging
<Ronalds_M> is it that unstable
<Ronalds_M> ?
<genii-around> That's more than unstable
<genii-around> !staging
<genii-around> Ronalds_M: It's not a ppa for people other than devs to use normally. It's where the packages they are currently working on are kept for testing. So they could be in any stage of brokenness
<Ronalds_M> ok
<Ronalds_M> ok
<Ronalds_M> can't wait for raring lts release
<bazhang> Ronalds_M, raring is not lts
<Andy80> hi
<penguin42> Hey
<SonikkuAmerica> Hello! Currently have a problem that occurred out of the blue: I have Pidgin installed (don't ask why) and config'ed to run at startup. When my session starts, though, it appears to clone itself. Apart from that, a Konsole shows up. I checked my Startup and Shutdown and there's only 1 instance of Pidgin and no Konsole to be found. What's going on?
<SonikkuAmerica> (This is 13.04, that's why I'm asking here)
<SonikkuAmerica> And yes, it's Kubuntu
<tux__> hey, sound stopped working a few mins ago in 13.04
<tux__> any ideas?
<SBNexus7> Quick question does anyone have the 1/30 or any of the builds from January for Nexus 7 13.04?
<tux__> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing : fail, should be raring ringtail
<love> updating ubuntu-sdk && libqtmultimedia5 failed recently dpkg error
<love> It didn't fail on precise for me.  anyone else have this issue in raring?
<love>  Problem with recent update to libqtmultimedia5-dev in Raring.  I tried to update it and get a broken dependancy problem.  dpkg returns an error code.  so I have to use dpkg to remove ubuntu-sdk and the library package.  anyone else have this happen?
#ubuntu+1 2013-02-17
<Bauer> Where do I find the autostart configuration screen in GUI?
<Bauer> I am trying to setup autostart on Skype, but all the instructions online dont apply to 13.04
<Bauer> like, there is no Startup Applications screen
<Bauer> yup, autostart is missing totally, this: http://www.techlw.com/2012/08/display-hidden-startup-applications-in.html is not helping either
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<penguin42> interesting, we've been changed to the -lowlatency kernel build
<smartboyhw> penguin42, why!?
<bekks> Why not?
<penguin42> smartboyhw: Well it should be more responsive
<penguin42> I've also heard it helping even on heavy server tasks
<Esokrates> has someone tried qtcreator on raring 64bit?
 * penguin42 hadn't - just installing
<Esokrates> it seems sth. ist wrong with qt creation in terms of visual integration
<penguin42> well it seems to start up ok
<Esokrates> yeah but the theme seems to look odd
<penguin42> looking OK for me; I'm in KDE; only odd thing I saw was that there was some text overlaying itself - but that went away when I stretched the window out
<Esokrates> do have unity installed?
<penguin42> no, I'm running KDE
<penguin42> hmm I hadn't played with qtcreator before - it feels a lot like Eclipse, but fast
<Esokrates> yeah, but it could have been that you have installed both ...
<Esokrates> thanks for your trying ... seems to be an gtk issue ...
<penguin42> hmm, it does share the thing I don't like in Eclipse; everything trapped in one outer window
<ironhalik> anyone noticed any jerkiness with their touchpads lately?
<ironhalik> I had my X220 palmrest replaced, and I'm not sure if it's due to new touchpad or some software change
<ironhalik> it works smoothly at higher speeds/larger movements
<ironhalik> but at small, precise moves, it jumps by 10px
<genadi> hello guys :) I am trying to install samba server on 13.04, and got this error: http://codepad.org/5iwqmjpF
<trism> genadi: bug 1095294
<ubottu> bug 1095294 in cifs-utils (Ubuntu) "Package smbfs and smbmount missing since cifs-utils-5.5" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1095294
<ecips> Hi folks - I'm having problems playing back media files today for some reason. Something goes wrong and I lose audio, and files stall and wont play. I am running raring. Is anyone aware of anything that is broken?
<ecips> I've tried a daily kernel in case it was something in there, but that has made no difference.
<ecips> all media apps stop, it is not limited to one particular app
<SonikkuAmerica> Ironically enough, I can help you. Do you know what sound system type (ALSA, OSS, Pulse) you're using?
<ecips> Ah
<ecips> :)
<ecips> Pulse
<ecips> I've tried restarting pulse
<SonikkuAmerica> [ sudo apt-get install pavucontrols ]
<ecips> E: Unable to locate package pavucontrols
<SonikkuAmerica> [ sudo apt-get install pavu* ]
<SonikkuAmerica> (Include the *)
<ecips> yup
<ecips> I just apt-cache searched it :)
<ecips> Ok - done
<ecips> Whats next please? :)
<SonikkuAmerica> Is pavucontrols in that set of stuff? (It should be, I use Kubuntu 13.04 myself.)
<SonikkuAmerica> (Try running it from a terminal)
<ecips> no s on the end
<ecips> pavucontrol
<ecips> replacement sound controls?
<SonikkuAmerica> One sec...
<SonikkuAmerica> Yes, pavucontrol
<SonikkuAmerica> It probably got muted for some weird reason.
<ecips> How is that different to the stock sound control app?
<SonikkuAmerica> ecips: You make the call: Click on the volume icon on the taskbar.
<SonikkuAmerica> It's different. Pulse has a different config from everything else.
<ecips> It looks exactly the same as what I already had
<ecips> Doesnt seem to be the answer.
<SonikkuAmerica> Well, I fixed it by opening pavucontrol, setting the volume in Playback tab, closing the window and restarting. Give it a shot.
<ecips> Any media app I use stalls
<ecips> xine, smplayer, vlc, rhythmbox
<SonikkuAmerica> ecips: It happened to me too. I fixed it using the method I described above. Trust me: it works.
<ecips> SonikkuAmerica, I'm afraid it doesnt :(
<ecips> [0x7f1a800069d8] pulse audio output error: overflow, flushing
<ecips> Thats what VLC is spitting out when I run it from the command line
<SonikkuAmerica> Did you check [ alsamixer ]?
<ecips> VLC will play video, but no sound
<ecips> smplayer just stalls
<SonikkuAmerica> ecips: ^3
<ecips> Yeah - that all looks fine.
<SonikkuAmerica> OK... did you reboot?
<SonikkuAmerica> I take it you didn't. Reboot.
<ecips> I have several times today already
<ecips> but not since it last blew up
<ecips> it works for a while after a reboot
<ecips> theres nothing in syslog
<ecips> nothing in dmesg
<ecips> my VM's in Virtualbox also lose sound.
<ecips> I'll reboot again
<ecips> brb :)
<ecips> Ok - I have sound now
<ecips> Lets see if I can break it again :)
<ecips> Yup - broke again
 * ecips sighs
<ecips> [0x7fd1f4000958] main audio output warning: PTS is out of range (-9980), dropping buffer
<ecips> [0x7fd1f4000958] pulse audio output warning: starting late (-23314 us)
<ecips> [0x7fd1f4000958] pulse audio output warning: too early by 40021 us
<ecips> Thats from VLC
#ubuntu+1 2014-02-10
<soee> how can i add h264 encoder support for gstreamer ?
<linuxuz3r_> hi
<linuxuz3r_> when is the release of 14.04
<k1l_> in april 2014
<k1l_> for detailed date see release schedule in /topic
<linuxuz3r_> ok
<BluesKaj> HIyas all
<Rory> Is Trusty likely to include a version of Gstreamer 1.4, which is due to be released in March?
<Daekdroom> March is most likely too late.
<fashun> I need help just instlled ubuntu 14.04 9 feb daily image but cant find the grub. dual booting with win 7
<fashun> that the grub was unable to over write mbr so systm boots straight to win7
<Rory> fashun: Do you have more than one hard drive?
<fashun> @Rory: I have a 500 gig hard drive partitioned into 250 gigs each
<Rory> fashun: Look at this page, which describes using a tool called Boot Repair to repair your bootloader https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Rory> fashun: Because you're using 14.04, you may need to edit the sources.list file after adding the repository, and change "trusty" to "saucy"
<Rory> Or use a 13.10 liveCD
<BluesKaj> fashun, best to load the ubuntu live media again and install grub from there, open a terminal and do, sudo grub-install /dev/sdX , sdX is usually sda
<BluesKaj> unless of course you're running efi/bios, then you might need to run in legacy mode
<fashun> @Blueskaj will try it when I get home. will come back later
<fashun> if all goes well
<BluesKaj> fashun, as Rory mentioned Boot-Repair is also a very handy cd or media for fixing grub
<BluesKaj> ok stuff to do ...bbl
<Meerkat> Where do I report ubuntu installer issues?
<Rory> Meerkat: If you're having a problem you can describe it here
<Meerkat> Rory, When installing ubuntu 14.04 with full disk encryption the installer asks for the password first and then the keyboard layout. If the selected keyboard layout is not US and you are using special characters (!"#¤) etc. then you cannot decrypt your drive because the keys are switched around. This also happens on 13.04.
<Rory> Ohh that bit me once!
<Rory> That's been an issue for ages! You have no idea how long it took me to diagnose the fact that the "£" I thought I had in my password was actually a "#" and that's why I couldn't decrypt
<Rory> Meerkat: I recommend just filing a bug against Ubiquity
<Meerkat> Rory, is ubiquity used by xubuntu too? because that's where I originally had this issue.
<Meerkat> According to wikipedia it is.
<Meerkat> thank you for pointing me to the proper package.
<Rory> yeah it is, that's the Ubuntu installer
<Rory> A simple enough fix would be to ask for language and keyboard layout before partitioning, or to have a temporary, localised-to-one-textbox input method switcher in the installer
<elfy> Rory: I got some updates today - that switched the kbd layout ... logged in ok - then it wouldn't work :)
<elfy> # is in a funny place on US keyboards
 * Rory wishes he was American
 * elfy is ok with his kbd having a £
<Rory> Yeah actually, life would be a bit rubbish if I had to do a unicode every time I wanted to write £
<elfy> :)
<Meerkat> 3#£³ <- all on 3 for me
<Rory> 3 is 3, and shift-3 is £, I have no other modifiers for that key printed
<Rory> AltGr-3 gives ³ apparently :P
<Meerkat> altgr-shift+3 also works
<Meerkat> maybe
<fred``> i upgraded from precise to trusty and now my gbit nic only runs at max 100mb/fd - i cant even set it with mii-tool to 1gbit
<fred``> lspci shows me:  Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 03)
<nikolam> Do you people use Btrfs snapshots for System subvolumes to test and be able to rollback after multiple updates?
<nikolam> Btw, is Btrfs now able to be used during blank install and be supported?
<nikolam> Would one still need to make new GRUB2 menu items manually, to have system boot off some other btrfs subvolume?
<nikolam> or btrfs subvolume set-default is enough for that?
<BluesKaj> fred``, have you updated/upgraded and dist-upgraded since your install?
<fred``> BluesKaj : i havent done any dist-upgrade for some days - doing it now. the kernel irs upgraded to 3.3
<fred``> 3.0-8
<fred``> i'll reboot and check
<fred``> BluesKaj : now it synced to 1000baseT-FD - but the strange thing is, that i had to replug the lancable - same happend with the older kernel/modules
<BluesKaj> fred``, yeah that's the upnp at work
<Meerkat> I removed an entry in unity and compiz crashed =)
<Meerkat> that's hilarious
<rohan> (k)ubuntu 14.04 currently has git 1.9rc1 which breaks android studio / intellij idea: any ideas on how to work around it?
<brainwash> rohan: filing a bug report would be the first step
<rohan> brainwash: thanks, i guess i'll file a bug against intellij
<jtaylor> how does it break it?
<rohan> jtaylor: it says "unsupported format of git --version: 1.9rc1"
<jtaylor> oh
<jtaylor> that will solve itself
<jtaylor> probably
<jtaylor> as soon as its out of rc
<jtaylor> it will be rc3 soon
<aim__> Is there an means of debugging keyboard shortcuts. A recent upgrade has meant that something is stealing "<Control>Space". I tried openbox as a DE and its fine there.
<brainwash> aim__: ctrl + space is usually used by ibus
<brainwash> if ibus is running
<aim__> brainwash: I was happily using this combo yesterday (in Emacs), but today's upgrade broke that for me.
<aim__> brainwash: I did 'dconf dump /' and grepped for Space but I didn't see anything matching Control+Space.  Alt+Space, et al, was listed.
<brainwash> check for ibus and kill it if it's running in the background
<aim__> brainwash: OK. I have 5 PIDs. Multi-threaded?
<brainwash> no clue
<brainwash> just a guess so far
<aim__> brainwash: heh! You guess 100% right!
<brainwash> you can configure ibus to stop using ctrl + space
<brainwash> or stop it completely if not needed :)
<aim__> brainwash: OK, that clears that up!
<aim__> brainwash: : ag Control /etc/dconf/db/ibus.d/
<aim__> /etc/dconf/db/ibus.d/00-upstream-settings
<aim__> 42:trigger=['Control+space', 'Zenkaku_Hankaku', 'Alt+Kanji', 'Alt+grave', 'Hangul', 'Alt+Release+Alt_R']
<aim__> 46:triggers=['<Control>space']
<aim__> brainwash: thanks! Really makes Emacs kind of useless (for me).
<brainwash> you're welcome :)
<iamnotpression> thanks
<iamnotpression> is it to me right? XD
<Beldar> iamnotpression, The download updates to the release.
<iamnotpression> I have got a fast question, I want download the ubuntu 14.04 to help develoment, but idk if this will be update or I will must download the LTS version in later?  sry for my english
<iamnotpression> ah!
<iamnotpression> ok thanks, that's was the question, so I will wait to the stable LTS to help
#ubuntu+1 2014-02-11
<jKlaus> Hey guys
<jKlaus> anyone know why Eagle shows up when you search in the software center but if you click on it it cannot be found?
<alkisg> Hi, was "nautilus side-pane tree view" removed in Trusty? I can't find it anymore...
<alkisg> Or, is there any other way to see the tree of directories etc in the side pane? It helps a lot when one wants to move around files and folders...
<fibz__> Thank you for all your hard work people!
<eyfour> Will memtest86+ be updated to version 5.01 in Trusty?
<eyfour> (or "uploaded to" Trusty, if you prefer)
<Fusssel> hi all
<Fusssel> i m on ubuntu 14.04 and the last update destroyed my german keyboard layout
<Fusssel> i had chaged it via loadkeys but nothing has happend
<Fusssel> is there anything i can try to restore the layout_
<Fusssel> the symbols/de was not changed through the update
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<tilppis1> any idea why i dont get any updates to firefox since 25.0?
<tilppis1> i'm using 14.04
<kaimast> dpkg noob here again. I get "
<kaimast> /build/buildd/ccnx-0.8.1/debian/tmp/usr/local/include does not exist. Please mkdir -p /build/buildd/ccnx-0.8.1/debian/tmp/usr/local/include if this is what you intended. "
<kaimast> however I added usr/local/includee to debian/dirs
<tilppis1> anyone?
<ikonia> saying "anyone" is pointless
<tilppis1> ikonia your comment was also pointless
<ikonia> not really, it informs someone that it's not going to get any help as if they didn't see the question "anyone" won't help them understand it, or if they don't know the question saying "anyone" won't make them know the answer
<PaulW2U> tilppis1: I've only just joined, I didn't see your original question........
<tilppis1> it was about my firefox version still being 25.0 on ubuntu 14.04
<PaulW2U> Version 27 is in proposed I believe
<tilppis1> ah ok, i was kinda wondering if there's a delay in ubuntu's development versions
<tilppis1> thanks though
<PaulW2U> I've just checked and it is. I've no doubt the developers have a reason for keeping it there ;)
<brendand> PaulW2U, tilppis1 - tests failing: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html
<PaulW2U> brendand: thanks :)
<tilppis1> thanks
<arielsanflo> hello
<arielsanflo> hello
<arielsanflo> help
<Pici> with
<Pici> ?
<arielsanflo> gnome-shell panel no func
<arielsanflo> mi english is so so
<arielsanflo> I do not work well after gnome-shell update
<arielsanflo> I have ubuntu 14.04 and kernel
<arielsanflo> Linux-Satellite-L505 arielsanflo 3.13.0-8-generic # 27-Ubuntu SMP Fri February 7 2:01:37 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU / Linux
<BluesKaj> firefox isn't displaying some buttons and icons correctly here on 14.04, appears to be a GTK icons problem from what i can see. like so:  http://wstaw.org/m/2014/02/11/snapshot2.png
<mamarley> No problems here...  Do you have your GTK2 theme set to Oxygen?  Try setting it to something else, applying, and setting it back to Oxygen.
<mamarley> (Assuming, of course, that Oxygen is the theme you intend to use for that...)
<Nothing_Much> h264 won't work on Firefox on 14.04 :(
<Nothing_Much> Anyone?
<mamarley> Nothing_Much: I don't think h264 will work in Firefox until Firefox 28, but I may be wrong about that...
<Nothing_Much> mamarley: I had Firefox I think down to version 24 with the media.gstreamer.enabled configuration to true and it worked, I do have the ubuntu restricted extras installed as well.
<Nothing_Much> I'm on Firefox 26 at the moment and the gstreamer in the about:config is set to true
<BluesKaj> mamarley, using kde desktop but the gtk settings in system settings>application appearance are set to oxygen gtk
<Nothing_Much> Is there a firefox support channel?
<mamarley> #firefox
<mamarley> BluesKaj: Yeah, that's what I meant.  In the KDE configuration for GTK settings, change it to some other theme and then change it back.  A few times I have encountered that issue too.
<BluesKaj> mamarley, yeah, ialready switched to some other themes and back, but no joy :/
<mamarley> Sorry, I am out of ideas then :(
<arielsanflo> help
<Nothing_Much> arielsanflo: What's up?
<BluesKaj> well, it's not a big deal , but it is annoying , mamarley
<arielsanflo> to update my ubuntu 14.04 with gnome-shell to try to see the applications pane I get halfway around the gnome-shell panel help
<arielsanflo> mi english is so so
<arielsanflo> the problem continued and frequent applications panel works well
<arielsanflo> is only when I go to the Application panel fails
<xdotcommer>  1098 root      20   0   81060   8440   6488 R  99.8  0.4   1:11.77 Xorg
<xdotcommer> xorg is at 100% cpu on start and just stays that way
<TJ-> xdotcommer: best way to debug such issues is to attach gdb to the process and do a stack backtrace - with suitable -dbgsym packages installed, and possibly the source too
<xdotcommer> TJ-: i will try
<Gnar> whats the best ubuntu 14.04 to use for an xbmc htpc?
<glitsj16> Gnar: that will depend on the hardware specs of the htpc i guess, and whether you're looking to use it exclusively for xbmc .. there are a few special linux xbmc distros too that could be interesting
<Gnar> yeah the trouble is they're limited
<Gnar> i had openelec working but addon supported wasnt good
<Gnar> i have the new intel nuc
<Gnar> baytrail celeron
<Gnar> i want a lean linux that supports a standalone xbmc isntallation
<glitsj16> Gnar: you could use lubuntu in that case and run the standalone xbmc session
<Gnar> whats the benefit to lubuntu over regular ubuntu?
<glitsj16> Gnar: basically it has a smaller footprint, as it uses lightweight components for display manager, window manager etc
<Gnar> but runs all the applications the same?
<glitsj16> if you're going to run xbmc most of the time you won't see it much, but it has all the tools of a regular ubuntu if yhou need them
<glitsj16> Gnar: no it uses a different selection of apps by default, as do xubuntu, kubuntu etc. .. but you can install whatever you want on top of the defaults
<Gnar> but i mean it can install all the same shit that regular ubuntu can?
<glitsj16> http://lubuntu.net/ for specifics, and you can always download the 14.04 daily liveCD image to test it
<glitsj16> yes it does support the same ubuntu repos
<glitsj16> Gnar: if you're going to go that way (or any other ubuntu flavor) and want to test with a live iso you'd need to have persistency, because xbmc would need to be installed and that can't be done on a regular live image
#ubuntu+1 2014-02-12
<Nothing_Much> Quick question
<Nothing_Much> Will Wubi be removed from the 14.04 disk?
<Nothing_Much> Because people will get confused about the whole "Install Ubuntu right next to Windows" as soon as they pop in a DVD or LiveUSB :(
<Beldar> Nothing_Much, The actual install has been removed from the disc for awhile, it's a download in windows if accessible now.
<Nothing_Much> Oh really?
<Beldar> not supprted in other words
<Nothing_Much> It must be on the 12.04 disk then
<hyper_ch> I just get the strangest apt dist-upgrade message - http://paste.ubuntu.com/6918442/
<hyper_ch> on the one side it tells me that libkubuntu0 isn't required anymore and that I can autoremove it... on the other hand it tells me it needs an upgrade and that it will be upgraded.... however neither upgrading nor removing solves the problem...
<muszek> hi... I've upgraded to 13.10 two days ago and it's very unstable (I have to hard reset a few times a day).  I'm contemplating either a fresh install of 13.10 or an early jump to 14.04... how stable is it at the moment?
<eyfour> muszek: As the topic says, 14.04 may break at any moment, and thus it is not really trusty just yet. That being said, I have been running it for a week now and kept it upgraded, and there are very few apparent bugs with a vanilla configuration.
<eyfour> muszek: In other words, it seems to work as per this moment, but please do not expect it to be reliable for actual work until it gets released.
<muszek> eyfour: thank you.  I'm aware of the implications, I've used ubuntu for almost 9 years and used to be an early updater.
<eyfour> muszek: I see. You shuld be fine, then :)
<eyfour> muszek: By the way, I should add that I have not attempted to run any other DE/shell than Unity yet. Some people mentioned recently that gnome-shell would not install correctly, but I don't know if that still applies.
<muszek> eyfour: thanks (I'm on unity)
<tarzeau> does anyone use ubuntu in the enterprise in here? i was curious how you do that with non-free software and hardware drivers?
<tarzeau> i can't login at lightdm on 14.04 with ubuntu/unity, gnome, kde, and xfce. however lxde, enlightenment, windowmaker, amiwm do work. (multiuser, autofs, nfs home environment)
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<ikonia> tarzeau: I don't need any non-free drivers in the enterprise solutions I see using ubuntu
<tarzeau> ikonia: so you're not needing fast/opengl 3d?
<ikonia> no
<tarzeau> ikonia: lucky for you then. are you able to reproduce my login problem? or are you using local users?
<ikonia> and the novue driver for some nvidia cards has been fine, but pretty much I see very little ubuntu desktop use (I assume you're talking about desktop) in the enterprise
<tarzeau> yes that's right, desktop. for servers we got debian
<ikonia> I'm not aware/missed your problem description, what's the issue ?
<ikonia> just use the non-free drivers if you need that level of graphics performance
<ikonia> as in the login problem
<tarzeau> what are you using ubuntu for exactly?
<tarzeau> we're also having a hard time with upstart
<howie_> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<howie_> !staff
<ubottu> Hey christel, Corey, Dave2, Gary, Myrtti, Pricey, VorTechS, jayne, marienz, niko, nhandler, tomaw, ldunn, I could use a bit of your time :)
<hyper_ch> I just get the strangest apt dist-upgrade message - http://paste.ubuntu.com/6918442/
<hyper_ch> on the one side it tells me that libkubuntu0 isn't required anymore and that I can autoremove it... on the other hand it tells me it needs an upgrade and that it will be upgraded.... however neither upgrading nor removing solves the problem...
<Rory> hyper_ch: can you try: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -f install
<hyper_ch> Rory: doesn't change anything... tried to purge it, tried to install it, it just keeps popping up
<Rory> hyper_ch: Possibly a broken package, maybe wait a few hours to see if another apt-get update fixes it
<arielsanflo> hello
<arielsanflo> good morning
<BluesKaj> 'morning arielsanflo
<kaimast> What can be the cause this during debuild? "dpkg-genchanges: error: cannot read files list file: No such file or directory"
<kaimast> i dont have a list file :( never needed one in any debian package before
<miseria> "la verdadera felicidad de un ser humano, se logra cuando deja de ser esclavo, de la avaricia y la codicia" bienvenidos: http://castroruben.com *temo_a_un_ser_sin_rival*
#ubuntu+1 2014-02-13
<CraHan> I'm not sure if it's the same issue with Ubuntu 14.04 as I was having with Xubuntu 14.04, but the latest VirtualBox guest additions (4.3.6) don't recognise the X version used in 14.04. Installing the pre-release 4.3.7 guest additions seems to fix that. See https://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/12623 for a download link.
<CraHan> Just figured I'd share that just in case anyone bumps into the same issue.
<eyfour> CraHan: Thanks a lot. You probably just saved me a couple of hours of future troubleshooting :)
<CraHan> eyfour: awesome. Happy to help :)
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<erle-> does somebody know whether the new gnunet release will be in trusty?
<erle-> i mean 0.10
<_bt> hello, does the latest trusty kernel have this patch? http://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/commit/?id=227ae10f17a5f2fd1307b7e582b603ef7bbb7e97
<Pici> _bt: you might want to poke your head in #ubuntu-kernel and ask there.
<_bt> Pici: thanks
<triole> Hi guys! I am currently on a 14.04 live session and want to look at unity8. However, I cannot install it! Apt says: E: Unable to locate package unity8
<Beldar> triole, YOu have to comment out the cd and run an update to have access to the repos.
<triole> ah-get it. ill try
<triole> YES! works, at least the installation :)
<triole> thanks for the quick help!
<Beldar> no prob
<genii> Just remember that you can only install packages up to the amount of memory the system has, since /var and so on are in RAM
<jpds>  /var isn't in RAM.
<bekks> Hopefully, it isnt :)
<jpds> Oh, on a live session - sure.
<genii> jpds: "<triole> Hi guys! I am currently on a 14.04 live session and want to look at unity8. However, I cannot install it! Apt says: E: Unable to locate package unity8"
<bekks> So on a live session, the entire dpkg structure is just not included?
<genii> bekks: I think all the directory hierarchies are in place, etc. Just that everything is running on ramdisk(s) so installing large packages will just chew it up
<genii> Been a while since I installed a bunch of stuff on a livecd environment, but I've had it happen where it chunked out like that
<gboudreau> hi guys. I make a software that is release with a Samba VFS module binary.
<gboudreau> that module doesn't work on Trusty, because I think a symlink to a library is missing.
<gboudreau> The error samba logs is "libsmbd_base.so: file not found"
<gboudreau> and indeed, there is not such file / symlink in the Trusty install I tested with.
<gboudreau> I created a symlink with this: ln -s /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/samba/libsmbd_base.so.0 /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libsmbd_base.so
<gboudreau> and it resolved the problem.
<jpds> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?mode=exactfilename&suite=trusty&section=all&arch=any&keywords=libsmbd_base.so.0&searchon=contents
<gboudreau> I don't think this is an issue on other systems (though I might be wrong on that), so I think it is a Trusty bug
<jpds> Interesting.
<jpds> File a bug about it.
<gboudreau> will do. Can you tell me where? :)
<jpds> gboudreau: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+filebug
<gboudreau> perfect. thank you.
#ubuntu+1 2014-02-14
<nvrpunk> anyone know how to get transparency back on gnome-terminal using tahr?
<nvrpunk> so oddly when I pull up "about" in gnome-terminal my transparency settings work
<nvrpunk> but not otherwise :P
<JediMaster> hi guys, I've just done an apt-get upgrade, which upgraded libgcc1, which in turn added gcc-4.9-base and now apt-get is broken with: apt-get: error while loading shared libraries: libgcc_s.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<JediMaster> I can see: /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgcc_s.so.1 on my 13.10 boxes but on this 14.04 install it does n't exist
<JediMaster> I still have the package in /var/cache/apt/archives but dpkg -i'ing the package hasn't fixed it, it does appear to be missing the file from the archive (which is also only 1kb in size, and installs successfully)
<JediMaster> http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/amd64/libgcc1/filelist shows that it should be in the package
<JediMaster> it appears the package may have been pulled
<JediMaster> as the packages.ubuntu.com site shows version 4.8.2 and not 4.9
<JediMaster> saying that, I've reinstalled the 4.8.2 version that the packages site shows, doing an apt-get update/upgrade brings back 4.9
<JediMaster> which then breaks it all again
<JediMaster> ok, downgrading to libgcc1 4.8.2 fixes the issue, but as soon as I apt-get update/upgrade again 4.9 is brought in and the package is completely broken, breaking apt again (amongst other things)
<Nothing_Much> Hey guys, I'm having a problem with my online accounts
<Nothing_Much> They aren't showing up on Ubuntu 14.04 (Unity)
<JediMaster> bug #1280183 confirmed =D
<ubottu> bug 1280183 in gcc-4.8 (Ubuntu) "Package missing /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgcc_s.so.1, breaks apt-get etc." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1280183
<JediMaster> ty ubottu bot =)
<JediMaster> I was testing some upgrade scripts, so was apt-get update/upgrading a lot, and the package suddenly popped up, so must have been one of the first to install it, heh
<Nothing_Much> I need some help with the online accounts settings not showing up on Ubuntu 14.04 Unity
<Nothing_Much> I need some help with the online accounts settings not showing up on Ubuntu 14.04 Unity
<Nothing_Much> I need some help with the online accounts settings not showing up on Ubuntu 14.04 Unity
<Nothing_Much> Anyone?
<Nothing_Much> I need some help with the online accounts settings not showing up on Ubuntu 14.04 Unity
<eyfour> Nothing_Much: What, exactly, is "not showing up"? The panel icon?
<Nothing_Much> eyfour: I hit "Online Accounts" on the top right corner menu and the Settings manager shows up with nothing else
<Nothing_Much> happening
<Nothing_Much> It just shows the Settings manager
<Nothing_Much> Whenever I boot up my computer it complains about not seeing online accounts
<eyfour> Nothing_Much: That happens on my system as well. It could be a work-in-progress bug, but I didn't know the problem was still there.
<eyfour> Nothing_Much: I rarely use Online Accounts anyway, so I am afraid I cannot be of much help.
<Nothing_Much> eyfour: Ah okay, I thought I was the only one. :)
<Nothing_Much> Yeah the Online Accounts needs some refinements
<Nothing_Much> I only started using them just recently
<Daekdroom> eyfour, Nothing_Much Probably a work-in-progress bug from the transition to unity-control-panel.
<Nothing_Much> Ohh, from the Gnome control panel?
<Daekdroom> Yeah. It was forked.
<Daekdroom> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/1257505
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1257505 in gnome-control-center-signon (Ubuntu) "Create Unity Control Center so can remain on old GNOME Control Center version" [Medium,In progress]
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Nothing_Much> So how do I disable the desktop search using CTRL?
<Nothing_Much> So how do I disable the desktop search using CTRL?
<Nothing_Much> (If I posted twice, sorry)
<Nothing_Much> So how do I disable the desktop search using CTRL?
<hitsujiTMO> hmm, according to top vmware workstation is using 140% of my cpu .... thats nice i guess
<hitsujiTMO> sorry, wrong channel
<Nothing_Much> np hitsujiTMO
<sandGorgon> ok - the big question needs to be asked : is 14.04 getting systemd ?
<Pici> nope
<sandGorgon> hmm.. that's a bummer, now will need to wait to 14.10 to upgrade
<Nothing_Much> sandGorgon: It might actually
<Nothing_Much> Unless you already saw the article
<sandGorgon> Nothing_Much, yup
<Daekdroom> I think it's too late for them to switch to systemd for 14.04
<Nothing_Much> Alright then
<sandGorgon> Nothing_Much, but it seems 14.04 remains on upstart . Hoping that the ubuntu-gnome guys switch over for 14.04 then (I'm still on 12.04)
<Nothing_Much> Yeah probably
<Nothing_Much> Ah
<Nothing_Much> So how do I disable the desktop search using CTRL?
<Nothing_Much> Anybody?
<Nothing_Much> Goddammit
<Nothing_Much> Can someone explain to me why CTRL sends Team Fortress 2 back to the desktop?
<Nothing_Much> Ubuntu Unity 14.04
<nvrpunk> hmm
<nvrpunk> I dont play games so no clue
<nvrpunk> but i think it uses Mir
<nvrpunk> ?
<nvrpunk> and I have no transparency in my gnome-terminal
<nvrpunk> have you tried changing settings in Gconf?
<Nothing_Much> nvrpunk: I'm not on Mir currently
<Nothing_Much> Gconf?
<Nothing_Much> Hang on a sec
<nvrpunk> gconf-editor
<nvrpunk> etc
<nvrpunk> also check keyboard under sytem settings and the shortcut tab
<nvrpunk> it may be there as well
<nvrpunk> I used Ubuntu-Gnome unfortunately
<nvrpunk> use*
<Nothing_Much> nvrpunk: Doesn't look like there's a shortcut in the keyboard settings..
<genii> Something odd... At lightdm screen I often switch to consoles with ctrl-alt-F# keys and login, etc. My hostname is set to default of "ubuntu" .. today I see that on tty1,tty3,tty4 like: Ubuntu Trusty Tahr (development branch) ubuntu tty1      ...but on tty2, tty5, tty6 I see:  Ubuntu Trusty Tahr (development branch) dhcppc5 tty2  ... logging in then shows regular hostname at prompt though. Where is this "dhcppc5" coming from?
<Nothing_Much> Oh my god
<Nothing_Much> Apparently Ctrl + W is a close focused window function!!
<Nothing_Much> WTF
<pietro10> Hi. GTK+ programs running in KDE do not use the proper kerning, letter spacing, etc. as evidenced by other KDE programs. Oddly, Firefox looks right, but the GTK+ standard dialogue boxes it uses don't. I have gtk*-engines-oxygen installed; this appears to happen regardless of engine. I tried installing gnom,e-settings-daemon, but that dind't work. What can I do? Thanks.
<pietro10> ok my thing seems to be an issue with cairo?...
<pietro10> [13:55] <pietro10> oh here's some fun
<pietro10> [13:55] <pietro10> the KDE session locker is ALSO using the wrong font kerning!
<chrispecoraro> i cannot get the 14.04 resolution to be anything other than 640x480 in virtualbox
<chrispecoraro> and the virtualbox addons says that the headers are not installed for the current version, even though that they are. Any info?
<bekks> They arent installed.
<bekks> The guest additions dont lie.
<BluesKaj> chrispecoraro, boot the guest OS then install guest additions from devices
<elfy> chrispecoraro: it's not just you - nor is it not installing the guest additions
<elfy> https://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/12623
<elfy> got the same issue here - so have a few others I know
<chrispecoraro> so should I just go back to 13.10
<chrispecoraro> I had 13.10 installed but then I upgraded to Mavericks and the sound stopped working and other problems (compiz is using 200% of the CPU)
<chrispecoraro> So my 13.10 is hosed, and my 14.04 is hosed too!
<chrispecoraro> Unfortunately, I cannot install Ubuntu on the MacBook
<chrispecoraro> warranty issues, according to our IT guy...
<chrispecoraro> So I'm stuck running ubuntu in VirtualBox (unless there are other options)
<huayra> Hey there
<huayra> Want to move from 13.04 straight to 14.04
<huayra> is it possible to do that now?
<huayra> I am skipping 13.10
<huayra> Using Ubuntu with Unity (actually defaulting to Classic, but still)
<huayra> I can live with a broken system or even install from scratch if I have to, but my main aim now is to get to 14.04
<huayra> In whatever state it is
<jtaylor> you can only upgrade over 13.10
<bekks> You cannot skip 13.10
<jtaylor> though you could try the direct upgrade, but its likely to fail
<huayra> will that be the case once 14.04 is released as well?
<jtaylor> yes
<huayra> ok I will try the direct upgrade then
<jtaylor> only upgrade from 13.10 and 12.04 is supported
<huayra> sources.list? or can I tweak update-manager in some way?
<huayra> Feeling adventurous tonight :D
<jtaylor> you probably need to edit sources.list
<huayra> jtaylor, thank you very much
<huayra> bekks, thanks for your reply as well
<huayra> let's see how this goes
<huayra> :)
<jtaylor> don't be surprised when it borks your system :)
#ubuntu+1 2014-02-15
<huayra> jtaylor, won't :)
<huayra> I do have a USB key in case it blows up in my face
<huayra> and /home is on its own partition since the end of the 90s ;)
<huayra> 'sed -i 's/saucy/trusty/g' /etc/apt/sources.list' + dpkg/apt magic did the trick...
<huayra> updating now
<bekks> Update started ... - that does not mean it will finish without breaking your box.
<bekks> Thats called "unsupported".
<huayra> bekks, I know... I used to test upgrading the init from a debian-edu (venus) to debian stable (on cds)
<huayra> I still don't know what I am doing, but I am good at troubleshooting my own setup
<huayra> yes, the init... parallel init. way before even upstart was designed :)
<huayra> good times!
<bekks> Whatever.
<huayra> done... let's see if it restarts
<huayra> Thanks for your help
<diegoviola> hi
<diegoviola> is ubuntu switching to systemd?
<rww> diegoviola: yes
<diegoviola> cool
<rww> not for 14.04 though
<diegoviola> great decision
<diegoviola> i've been using systemd on other distros and it rocks
<rww> i agree :)
<diegoviola> it's incredibly fast and reliable
<diegoviola> i'm also happy that i can now expect things to act in a consistent way across distributions, things like systemctl start sshd, systemctl status sshd, etc
<diegoviola> i can see those things making life easier
<rww> *nod* I've used systemd on Debian and it works just fine, so I'm hoping Ubuntu doesn't need that much work to switch :)
<diegoviola> cool... yeah :)
<diegoviola> nice
<diegoviola> exciting times
<diegoviola> now that ubuntu will be adopting systemd, will canonical also contribute code to it?
<rww> no idea. probably a bit early for definite details like that :)
<diegoviola> yeah i see
<diegoviola> it would be nice if they do though
<diegoviola> anyway... i'm really happy about this, it has surprised me big time today when i heard of it
<diegoviola> :)
<rww> Me too. I'm happy that the current Canonical folks have been very professional about it all too. Could easily have been another dramafest :)
<diegoviola> right
<diegoviola> :)
<diegoviola> indeed
<fathin> o/
<diegoviola> it's nice to see less egos clashing in the Free Software world, I'd like to see more people working together rather than  infighting drama, etc :)
<fathin> mhm
<fathin> btw will tahr really released in gnome?
<rww> fathin: can you rephrase the question? i'm having trouble with it
<fathin> will tahr released in gnome environment and not unity?
<ianorlin> there is an ubuntu gnome flavor that releases gnome
<ianorlin> and the main ubuntu that releases unity
<fathin> well i downloaded daily build of 14.04 and it is in gnome.
<fathin> weird
<rww> what's the name of the file you downloaded?
<fathin> wait
<fathin> lemme check
<fathin> trusty-desktop-i386.iso
<rww> odd, that's the right iso
<fathin> or someone misplaced it?
<fathin> i downloaded the torrent ones
<Beldar> fathin, look famliar? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/daily-live/current/
<fathin> mhm
<fathin> that one,
<fathin> but 3 days ago
<fathin> 3 main dl i think
<Beldar> appears to be the gnome download this is the unity is my guess. http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<rww> oh, there isn't a "gnome" somewhere in the ubuntu gnome ISO filenames? that's obnoxious
<fathin> that's the problem
<Beldar> both iso's are a different size, same dates same names, loil
 * rww asks #ubuntu-gnome about it
<fathin> err. but i was sure it was exactly http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ since i saw the red text about oversized and stuff
<fathin> nvm i think it was my fault for not reading fully to begin with
<fathin> ahh found the prob.
<fathin> the main have no .torrent download
<fathin> so i downloaded the wrong one coz torrent keyword at my search
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<FernandoMiguel> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi FernandoMiguel, LTNS
<FernandoMiguel> true
<BluesKaj> assume you've been busy
<FernandoMiguel> or just not coming around here much
<BluesKaj> where do you usually hang out on irc?
<FernandoMiguel> BluesKaj: android #s, ubuntu #s, and a portuguese network
 * BluesKaj nods
<belgianguy> Hi, will 14.04 ship with upstart or systemd?
<mamarley> Upstart
<belgianguy> ah, k, and is there a merge window planned?
<FernandoMiguel> belgianguy: only after debian does it thing
<FernandoMiguel> after that we should merge it ... and when found *as* stable, make it default
<FernandoMiguel> based on Mark's words
<belgianguy> thanks FernandoMiguel
<pietro10> well I now have more data on my fonts issue: if there's a fonts.conf file in my .config/fontconfig, then all programs display fonts incorrectly, not just GTK+ programs - this happened in the past, but at least now deleting fonts.conf fixes the KDE programs (which didn't happen before) - lack of fonts.conf, however, does not fix the GTK+ programs from rendering fonts incorrectly... Does KDE not use fontconfig by default or something?
<pietro10> actually, here's a picture; not sure why I didn't make one before - http://imgur.com/dyfjNcz left: GTK; right: KDE - I'm considering the GTK+ ones wrong
<u-foka> Hy, does anyone know how to enable the tray icon of skype on trusty amd64?
<ikonia> u-foka: maybe try in #ubuntu, this channel is for 14.04
<penguin42> trusty is 14.04 isn't it?
<ikonia> is it ?
<bekks> yes
<ikonia> oops, sorry
<ikonia> my fault, got my alphabet wrong
<u-foka> :D
<ikonia> u-foka: sorry about that
<rww> lol ikonia
<rww> this is the downside of half of the IRC Team using Debian
<u-foka> ikonia, np :)
#ubuntu+1 2014-02-16
<pietro10> Is there a way I can find out what a  GTK+ and a KDE program see as the fontconfig? so I can figure out why my GTK+ programs use different font rendering in the absence of fonts.conf - http://imgur.com/dyfjNcz (GTK left, KDE right) - Thanks.
<pietro10> Is there any other place (or another network?) where I can go to get help with my gtk+ apps on kde font problem if no one here knows?
<glitsj16> pietro10: looking at your screenshot i'm wondering if you have the same settings for antialiasing and hinting in gtk+/kde?
<pietro10> glitsj16: I think that's the problem
<pietro10> I don't know what the settings are though, because I have no fonts.conf
<pietro10> this is coming out of a fresh install
<glitsj16> pietro10: i'm not familiar with KDE's way of setting the antialiasing/hinting, but for GTK apps you can use something like gnome-tweak-tool to set that up, fonts.conf shouldn't be the issue
<glitsj16> pietro10: do you have a setting for fonts/appearance in KDE?
<glitsj16> pietro10: i mean, a way to check them, systemsettings perhaps?
<pietro10> yes - but opening that created a fonts.conf that resulted in the kde programs looking like the GTK programs
<glitsj16> pietro10: what are the settings there for hinting/antialiasing?
<pietro10> "System settings"
<glitsj16> pietro10: that's it? i was expecting something like antialiasing-->true .. subpixel-hinting-->rgba .. hinting-->slight (or other values, but no sight of antialiasing, hinting etc?)
<pietro10> not with System settings
<pietro10> if I change the option then 'm able to set up fone-tuned options
<glitsj16> is this a ubuntu or kubuntu btw?
<pietro10> kubuntu; #kubuntu+1 just redirected me here (and I have tried asking in #kubuntu but to no avail)
<glitsj16> pietro10: well, i'd try installing gnome-tweak-tool and set font appearance there, or you can use dconf-editor to look for the keys and do it without installing anything, i don't think the tweak tool will install lots of dependencies that you don't need/like, but better check
<glitsj16> pietro10: would be interesting to see your fonts.conf, can you pastebin that please?
<pietro10> well I built a fonts.conf that caused fc-match to produce the same output as it did before; now I just have to make sure KDE programs stay the same... next time I reboot; until then, thanks anyway
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<thiebaude> i just wanted to say now with ubuntu 14.04 i get HDMI with sound by default now
<thiebaude> on the hdtv
#ubuntu+1 2015-02-09
<Fritigern> I was wondering if there are any known issues with running qt3/4 applications in plasma5? Also are there apps that poop their bed when they find Weyland instead of X.org? Would be nice to know before i move to P5.
<svetlana> Hi all. Is it recommended to use 15.04 daily or is it less stable than Debian experimental?
<rww> svetlana: 15.04 daily is not suitable for use on machines where you care about stability at all
<svetlana> k.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Fritigern> I was wondering if there are any known issues with running qt3/4 applications in plasma5? Also are there apps that poop their bed when they find Weyland instead of X.org? Would be nice to know before i move to P5.
<yofel> can't say anything about qt3, that's at least not supported anymore. qt4 applications should all work fine (haven't seen anything broken so far myself). As for wayland we're not using that yet, still X11
<Fritigern> Okay, thanks. It's good to know that qt5 is backwards compatible with (at least) qt4. And aparrently, i was under the mistaken impression that Kubuntu would move to Wayland for this upcoming release.
<Fritigern> Either i remembered wrong, or i was misinformed
<yofel> that was the plan in the beginning, but kwin_wayland is far from being done, so for now we have kwin_x11
<Fritigern> Any chance of an educated guess as to when we could perghaps first see kwin_wayland in a Kubuntu release? Or would that kind of a guess way too wild to make?
<yofel> well, "first see" would be now as we do have a kwin_wayland in plasma 5.2 already, but I don't think it's very useful. When it's going to be the default I have no idea right now. You might want to follow http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/ to keep track of any wayland news
<Fritigern> Thank you, i will do that!
<knittl> can I find out with nouveau driver how much video memory is in use?
<BluesKaj> knittl, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-find-linux-vga-video-card-ram/
<knittl> BluesKaj: no, not available video memory, but memory currently *in use*
<lordievader> knittl: It could be that it is reported somewhere in /sys
#ubuntu+1 2015-02-10
<lordievader> Good morning.
<robertoper> Hi! I would like to try Ubuntu Next (Unity8) on my desktop. And It worked one time in the past, but now It doesn't log in. It shows the LightDM but when I click on the login button it only shows the lightdm again with blank login window. Any idea?
<robertoper> I found the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8-desktop-session/+bug/1320356
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1320356 in unity8-desktop-session (Ubuntu) "mir-session doesn't loads" [Critical,Confirmed]
<robertoper> Any idea or a workaround?
<Fritigern> I am platying around with Plasma5 a little (in KVM, to be safe), and i noticed that it's not yet possible to download wallpapers, themes, plasmoids, etc. Every time i try i see "Loading of providers from file http://download.kde.org/ocs/providers.xml failed". I'm sure that this is a well-known thing, so i am not even going to call it a bug. My question is if there is something i could do about thi
<Fritigern> *this myself?
<lordievader> Fritigern: It might be that it isn't ported yet. Look on bugs.kde.org to see if there is a bug report for it. Else ask around in #kde-devel to see if you can help out.
<Fritigern> OKay, thanks
<Fritigern> lordievader: Turns out it's a previously reported, but unconfirmed bug. https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=341334
<ubottu> KDE bug 341334 in general "Problem fetching kde artwork from download.kde.org/ocs/providers.xml" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<Fritigern> LOL! Ubottu keeps surprizing me ;-)
<lordievader> Fritigern: Confirm the bug ;)
<Fritigern> I have the power to change the status?
<lordievader> Never mind you already did.
<Fritigern> Oh, i see
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<brendand> chrome and chromium are both crashing and bringing down the session on vivid, anyone seen this?
<brendand> chromium is 40.0.2214.94-0ubuntu1.1120
<BluesKaj> brendand, are you sure it's just the browser crashing?
<brendand> BluesKaj, no xorg is crashing too
<BluesKaj> brendand, ok which gpu/driver?
<brendand> BluesKaj, intel haswell
<brendand> so i915
<BluesKaj> yeah
<brendand> shouldn't be a problem with compatability
<lordievader> brendand: Anything is dmesg?
<BluesKaj> have you updated/upgraded and dis-upgraded lately ?
<BluesKaj> er dist
<brendand> BluesKaj, yeah exactly :) just upgraded from utopic
<brendand> BluesKaj, i'm more wondering if anyone else has seen the same thing
<BluesKaj> brendand, ok , but have you run the commands since
<brendand> BluesKaj, the commands?
<brendand> BluesKaj, oh you mean did i upgrade after? yes it's all fully up-to-date
<BluesKaj> I had it earlier in my testing of 15.04, but since a couple of kernel upgrades that has disappeared, on my intel gpu equipped laptop
<BluesKaj> i915 as well
<brendand> ah kernel - that might be it
<brendand> i was forcing the kernel to an older version because of a missing driver but i think it's there by default now
<lordievader> brendand: Does dmesg say anything when X crashes?
<BluesKaj> brendand, 3.18.0.12 kernel version here
<brendand> BluesKaj, yep - i was on 3.13
<brendand> forgot i did that
<BluesKaj> a new kernel version is installing here as we speak, the 3.18.0.13
<johnjohn101> thanks for fixing the background change bug
#ubuntu+1 2015-02-11
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Fritigern> So... To Kubuntu users, the most noticable difference between 14.10 and 15.04 will be Plasma5. But if we ignore P5 for a sec, what other important changes will there be?
<lordievader> Fritigern: Newer stuff. Newer kernel. Newer version of apps, etc.
<Fritigern> So, basically "just" a collection of updates then? Nothing earth shattering?
<lordievader> Fritigern: Read the release notes. I usually run the development version of Ubuntu so for me the changes are very gradual.
<Fritigern> I usually update around Beta1, but this time was extra scary for me which is why i haven't moved to this quite yet. However, my curiosity is getting the better of me and i am currently in the process of upgrading
<Fritigern> And i know, it's more prudent to wait until final, but i am too curious, too bent on living on the edge, and too dumb to listen ;-)
<lordievader> Fritigern: You can allways try it in a vm.
<Fritigern> I have, and it looks stable enough. But things occasionally go wrong, even though it works in a VM. This has happened to me in the past, although it has been many years
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Fritigern> Almost time to reboot and (hopefully) be greeted by Plasma 5. Wish me luck!
<BluesKaj> Fritigern, good luck :)
<Fritigern> Thanks! Hope nothing broke, and if something broke, let's hope it's fixable
<gla> hi
<gla> i am facing dependency problems with wine-staging from ehoover ppa and ubuntu vivid
<gla> any help would be greatly appreciated
#ubuntu+1 2015-02-12
<korrigan1> any wireless gurus around
<korrigan1> I'm facing a issue with my wireless card with today's image
<Fritigern> So i installed 15.04 Alpha2 yesterday, and there are a few things so far that i am missing. 1 - the ability to set a different background for each of mty 4 desktops, and 2 - a weather plasmoid ogf any kind (preferably yAWP, but any would do)
<lordievader> Good morning.
<xubuntu51f> hey everyone
<xubuntu51f> as I understand Xubuntu 15.04 won't have network manager applet
<xubuntu51f> can anyone explain me what will be replacing it?
<xubuntu51f> anyone?
<ikonia> xubuntu51f: where did you get that information ?
<xubuntu51f> ikonia, I read it somewhere, can't remember now where precisely
<xubuntu51f> maybe in #xubuntu-devel
<ikonia> worth getting that link if you could
<lordievader> xubuntu51f: They likely are able to explain that decision in #xubuntu-devel too.
<xubuntu51f> I got sent here lordievader
<lordievader> That's odd, if you ask me.
<xubuntu51f> ok
<ikonia> I've not seen anything on that discussion let alone decision
<xubuntu51f> maybe I misread it and it probably was just a reference to the fact that NetworkManager 1.0.0 was released
<xubuntu51f> https://wiki.gnome.org/action/show/Projects/NetworkManager?action=show&redirect=NetworkManager
<ikonia> I don't see any reference to xubuntu in there
<ikonia> let alone xubuntu not using it
<ikonia> or anything to do with network manager other than "an update release has happened"
<xubuntu51f> maybe I just misread the all thing
<ikonia> which thing ?
<ikonia> the word "xubuntu" doesn't even appear in that link
<ikonia> so how can you be missreading that link as xubuntu is dropping network manager ?
<xubuntu51f> I'm not saying that I misread it in that article ikonia, I'm saying that I probably misread it when I referred to #xubuntu-devel
<ikonia> I see
<xubuntu51f> anyway, thanks for answering
<BluesKaj> Greetings from the Great White North
<elfy> hi BluesKaj :)
<elfy> bit chilly?
<BluesKaj> hey elfy
<elfy> hi gbb :)
<BluesKaj> yup, and getting chillier
<archetech> vivid   sudo apt-get autoremove linux-image-2.6.32-22-generic linux-image-2.6.32-21-generic
<archetech> am i supposed to use -f  on this
<archetech> libdebconf-kde1 : Depends: debconf-kde-data (= 1.0.1-0ubuntu1) but it is not installed
<archetech> that
<genii> autoremove is supposed to be called without a packagename
<genii> If you want to remove that package just use remove
<archetech> prob is libdefconf
#ubuntu+1 2015-02-13
<thgh> Hello will 15.04 ship with MIR and systemd? And if yes is it present in current daily builds?
<k1l> if you want to test mir see the desktop next images. but they are still in work, so dont expect a working desktop.
<thgh> k1l: Thanks for info, I dont expect that just cant found this info anywhere. What about systemd also included in this release?
<k1l> systemd is included since 14.04 or such. its just not standard. its worked on to be the standard on 16.04
<thgh> k1l: thank you so much for this info, Im always using only LTS versions so Im looking forward to 16.04 :)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<a1fa> hello.. is there a 1Gb iso for 15.04?
#ubuntu+1 2015-02-14
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<mhg> w
<mhg> hello
<mhg> im a new user
<mhg> i don't know
<mhg> what is it
<mhg> ?
<SwedeMike> what is what?
<mhg> heh
<mhg> nothing
<mhg> its just my first use
<mhg> of irssi
<mhg> i dont know how can i make a private chat
<SwedeMike>  /msg <nick>
<mhg> tnx
<SwedeMike> but this isn't the irssi support channel, so you should probably go somewhere else for that.
<mhg> and how can i start chat with some one out side of this group
<mhg> ?
<SwedeMike> mhg: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/IRC/beginners.html
<mhg> thank you
<SwedeMike> mhg: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:IRC/Tutorial
<Josu_> Hi. Please add Hiawatha webserver to the official repository
<penguin42> Josu_: You've asked this before; is it added to Debian yet?
<Josu_> penguin42: As far as I know not yet. But there are unofficial deb-packages out there
<penguin42> Josu_: OK, so follow the debian procedures for asking for packages to be added to Debian
<penguin42> Josu_: https://wiki.debian.org/RFP
<penguin42> Josu_: Do that and it'll eventually bubble through into Ubuntu
<Josu_> Thanks for your help
#ubuntu+1 2015-02-15
<szx> hello, I installed ubuntu 15.04 a couple of days ago but it's not booting, how do I find out why? it just reboots itself after a few seconds
<szx> also livecd didn't quite work either, should I report this somewhere?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<nikis_> Sound broken for anyone currently?
<BluesKaj> nikis, intel-hda?
<nikis> Yep.
<BluesKaj> was your audio working before an upgrade, nikis?
<nikis> Yep.
<BluesKaj> nikis, then sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel  and rteboot ...it's known bug that the driver fails to load automatically after an upgrade
<nikis> ... actually, I just found a clue.
<nikis> I recently switched from lightdm to gdm.
<nikis> Flipping that back and rebooting seems to actually fix the audio...
<nikis> Quite bizarre.
<BluesKaj> there wpon't be any output from the modprobe if the driver loads properly btw
<nikis> Can confirm that audio is working fine now after logging in through lightdm.
<BluesKaj> no, it's most likely the reboot did the trick
<nikis> Rebooting was the first thing I tried.
<nikis> I'll flip back to gdm just to confirm it, give me a second :)
<BluesKaj> using sddm here
<nikis> Alright, flipped back to gdm...
<nikis> And rebooted.
<nikis> And sound is broken once again.
<BluesKaj> weird
<nikis> All that is listed in the sound manager is a dummy output.
<BluesKaj> gdm is deprcated is it not ?  lightdm has been default for a while
<nikis> Simply stopping gdm and restarting under lightdm fixed it again now (without a reboot).
<nikis> BluesKaj: I think so, yes.
<BluesKaj> I use KDE so lightdm has been around for a while now , and now with plasma 5 sddm will probly become default eventually
<BluesKaj> but how the dm has to with loading drivers at startup with init or systemd is a mystery to me
<somekool> hey there... my onboard sound stopped working after system update running 15.04, any one got similar issue ?
#ubuntu+1 2016-02-15
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<lotuspsychje> anyone had a kernel panic on latest daily image: hardware check cpu error?
<lotuspsychje> something like this:
<lotuspsychje> [ 1327.801339] mce: [Hardware Error]: Machine check: Invalid
<lotuspsychje> [ 1327.805255] Kernel panic - not syncing: Fatal machine check on current CPU
<lotuspsychje> ive installed xenial twice on older xenial kernels before without issues
<lotuspsychje> on same machine
<BluesKaj> checking laptop
<lotuspsychje> tnx BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> i3 intel cpu laptop, updated, upgraded and rebooted, no issues here lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: ok tnx, i might do a bios minimal defaults perhaps..
<BluesKaj> ok , gonna check this old pc, amd 5200+ cpu
<lotuspsychje> wb Bluefoxicy
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj:
<BluesKaj> this old pc still fine fter updating. upgrading and rebooting
<BluesKaj> after
<k1l_> are the windowbuttons on the new 3.18 gedit on the right for you? or on the left like all other windows? on unity, using radience theme
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: oh sorry forgot to mention, this is not after update, but trying to clean install from latest 4.4 daily usb
<lotuspsychje> !info gedit xenial
<ubottu> gedit (source: gedit): official text editor of the GNOME desktop environment. In component main, is optional. Version 3.18.3-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 428 kB, installed size 1793 kB
<lotuspsychje> can you check that BluesKaj ?
<TheOnlyBouncer> lotuspsychje, i did had problems with a complete system freeze on a Lenovo Yoga 2-11, still need to debug that
<lotuspsychje> TheOnlyBouncer: to get installed? or after install?
<TheOnlyBouncer> after install
<lotuspsychje> kk i cant get inside before
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje, ok is this a new 4.4 kernel or is it the 4.4.0-4-generic?
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic xenial
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.4.3 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 11 kB
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: i presume latest daily iso got this one ^
<BluesKaj>  yeah, looks like it
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: you got gedit on kde to test for k1l_ ?
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje, no , he's using unity
<lotuspsychje> kk
<lotuspsychje> k1l_: ill check later for you
<lotuspsychje> need to bypass the kernel panic first :p
<k1l_> yeah, no hurry :)
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: bios minimal defaults fixxed the issue, installing daily now
<enyc> Hrrm ...   talking of   Ubuntu+1  and  linux 4.4 now ..   Interested in thoughts//process to consider  sysctl  net.ipv4.conf.tcp_ecn  changed to =1  by default now  --
<enyc> because -- (a) ECN-intolerant-routers now seem to be rather few and far between,  we now have fallback (enabled by default) so it will still manage to work even in presence of those...    and  AIUI  apple iDevices  now all initiate with TCP_ECN ..   and  this is important for better responsive TCP/realtime in presence of congestion, linux fq_codel queueing does ECN marking to replace most packet-dropping, e
<enyc> tc ....
<enyc> should this be discussed in another bug against  procps ?   -- previously  tcp_syncookies=1  got enabled by this route ...
<lotus|xenial> k1l_: http://oi67.tinypic.com/2a4zc4j.jpg
<k1l_> hmmm, with radience theme?
<lotus|xenial> yes
<k1l_> ah yes. hmm
<lotus|xenial> theme shows left under
<lotus|xenial> this is fresh install, lemme reboot after updates
<lotus|xenial> k1l_: up to date and lotuspsychje@ROOTBOX:~$ uname -a
<lotus|xenial> Linux ROOTBOX 4.4.0-4-generic #19-Ubuntu SMP Fri Feb 5 17:39:10 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<k1l_> thanks
<lotus|xenial> k1l_: np
<k1l_> cant logout and test the guest mode right now. but it might be a user setting somewhere
<lotus|xenial> k1l_: did you change the buttons with any tool perhaps or dconf editor?
<lotus|xenial> k1l_: installing unity-tweak-tool and checking if there's a setting there
<k1l_> no.
<lotus|xenial> k1l_: is this relevant? https://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg4870610.html
<k1l_> this is basically me reporting that issue :)
<lotus|xenial> ah :p
<lotus|xenial> k1l_: ok confirmed, ive changed menu to window in theme/behaviour and buttons show also right now
<k1l_> erm what?
<lotus|xenial> k1l_: i had menu items to top (default) enabled
<lotus|xenial> k1l_: changing menu to window border, places the buttons on gedit to the right
<k1l_> where is that setting? in unity tweak tool?
<lotus|xenial> k1l_: no, in theme/behaviour
<lotus|xenial> hmmz now i cant get it back to the left...
<k1l_> mine was "in menu list" and not "in the window titlebar".
<k1l_> but maybe it was triggered from an switch way back.
<lotus|xenial> k1l_: yeah by default i had 'in menu list' and buttons left, changing to titlebar made it move to the right, even on ambiance
<lotus|xenial> gonnoa change to menu list again and reboot, see what it does
<lotus|xenial> brb
<lotus|xenial> k1l_: stays on the right now after reboot, whatever behaviour i choose
<lotus|xenial> k1l_: the guest account the buttons stay on the left
<k1l_> ok thanks for testing
<lotus|xenial> np
<ganzeinfach> is the touch image 16.04 only possible to install with network? I used the 112mb image for x86.
<k1l_> lotuspsychje: after some wild unity-settings-daemon restarting the issue is gone for me. and switching the menu entry in systemsettings doesnt move the windowbuttons back to the right side anymore.
<k1l_> lotuspsychje: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gedit/+bug/1545556  you could mark yourself affected if you want
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1545556 in gedit (Ubuntu) "ubuntu 16.04: window buttons of gedit are placed on the right side" [Low,Incomplete]
<bjornar_> Yo. Will systemd-network be the default for 16.04, and how do I enable it now with -rc?
<lotuspsychje> k1l_: ok tnx ill add it tomorrow on the xenial box
<lotuspsychje> k1l_: updated the bug a bit
#ubuntu+1 2016-02-16
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<bjornar_> bug in /var/lib/dpkg/info/ceph-mds.postinst on line 37
<bjornar_> actually 35 .. missing then
<bjornar_> Where do I report?
<alkisg> Hi, does anyone else in Xenial have this file with these contents? It breaks `timedatectl set-local-rtc` for me:
<alkisg> # cat /etc/adjtime
<alkisg> 0.0 0 0
<alkisg> 0
<alkisg> ...and I'm trying to see if everyone has it, or if some upgrade path left it there and I'm one of the few affected users...
<bjornar_> lxc-net started by default on 10.0/24 is a _big_ problem, guys
<bjornar_> if you want to start this default, then you should choose some less used subnet. Best is to leave this ipv6 or whatever
<bjornar_> Where is bugtracker for this releast?
<marlinc> Not sure why my sound in Rhythmbox is garbled since the last update
<marlinc> And now it works for some reason mm
<marlinc> Have restarted it multiple times
<marlinc> It did work just fine in gst-play-1.0 though
<TheOnlyBouncer> hmm it seams that gnome-session throws a error every second on 16.04
<TheOnlyBouncer> Feb 16 12:01:34 mylaptop gnome-session[1107]: Error executing command as another user: Not authorized
<TheOnlyBouncer> Feb 16 12:01:34 mylaptop gnome-session[1107]: This incident has been reported.
<TheOnlyBouncer> also, it have a system i can not debug, at all
<TheOnlyBouncer> it hangs after a random amount of minutes, and i am not able to find out what causes it
<BluesKaj> hi folks
<TheOnlyBouncer> seems to write nothing in the logs
<lotuspsychje> coffeemug: just keep in mind its still in testphase
<lotuspsychje> coffeemug: thing can still break in this stage
<coffeemug> hmm ok
<lotuspsychje> coffeemug: april is final release
<coffeemug> that's not far off
<lotuspsychje> indeed
<lotuspsychje> coffeemug: but as test for graphics, could be usefull perhaps
<coffeemug> i'm running two acer monitors too, one 4k and one HD
<lotuspsychje> nice
<coffeemug> downloading the xenial daily
<lotuspsychje> coffeemug: ok mate, good luck!
<coffeemug> yah should be interesting
<lotuspsychje> coffeemug: come back to this channel after and let us know how your card performs there
<coffeemug> kk
<coffeemug> o/
<stephane_> Hello. Using Ubuntu 16.04 development branch I have a persistent bug which occurs on long X sessions.
<stephane_> After a long X session, some text glyphs aren't rendered correctly.
<stephane_> Before opening a formal bug I'd like some feedback.
<stephane_> Is it useful to describe it here for feedback?
<stephane_> Changing antialiasing settings affects the bug.
<stephane_> Changing any of: antialiasing enable/disable, hinting strength, subpixel alignment immediately cures the bug.
<stephane_> Setting back to initial immediately reactivates the bug.
<trism> stephane_: is it something like bug 1536751 ?
<ubottu> bug 1536751 in ubuntu-font-family-sources (Ubuntu) "Font/text rendering is irregular and not pixel-aligned on low DPI screens" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1536751
<stephane_> ubottu, you're a bot, right ?
<ubottu> stephane_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<stephane_> ubottu, ok just wanted to be sure :-)
<ubottu> stephane_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<stephane_> fc-cache -r does not change anything, even combined with changing settings
#ubuntu+1 2016-02-17
<coffeemug> hi 16.04 solved my blank monitor problem. i have a gtx 960 ssc and a 4k and hd monitor
<coffeemug> i first tried 14.04.3
<coffeemug> only non fatal error i got was fecs install had failed?
<coffeemug> i'm using the tested nvidia prop drivers and it's a lot smoother than xorg
<coffeemug> anyhoo it's the daily build for 16.04 i'll
<coffeemug> do i need to enable anything for system stats/feedback in xenial?
<coffeemug> thanks folks :)
<CountryfiedLinux> howdy
<CountryfiedLinux> Will we be able to move the panel to the bottom when 16.04 is out?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<jtaylor> first upgrade attempt 1404 -> 16.04 was a great success
<jtaylor> kernel paniced during the upgrade
<jtaylor> very weird
<jtaylor> not sure how that can even happen
<lotuspsychje> jtaylor: its not recommended to upgrade yet from trusty
<lotuspsychje> jtaylor: clean install instead to test
<jtaylor> lotuspsychje: someone has to test the upgrade
<lotuspsychje> jtaylor: sure, but still not recommended in this stage
<jtaylor> I'm aware of that
<lotuspsychje> lets say you want to report a bug to 16.04 and you have some weird leftover from 14.04
<lotuspsychje> not very effective
<jtaylor> I'm able to figure that out, but not what could cause a panic during an upgrade
<jtaylor> it shouldn't touch the running kernel at all
<joumetal> jtaylor are you trying recover that installation?
<jtaylor> joumetal: I'm currently doing so
<jtaylor> joumetal: interesting the kernel also panics on boot
<jtaylor> but by setting init to bash I can rerun the installation
<jtaylor> lets see what comes out when its done
<jtaylor> my guess is its somehow related to my lvm setup
<jtaylor> maybe the upgraded migrated something on disk and the current kernel (4.2) could not deal with it
<jtaylor> (or corrupted)
<BluesKaj> jtaylor, the latest kernel for 16.04 is 4.4
<jtaylor> but 14.04 is 4.2
<lotuspsychje> nop
<jtaylor> well not yet latest but soon ;)
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic trusty
<jtaylor> lts-wily whih will be default on the next point release
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.77.83 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 29 kB
<jtaylor> lotuspsychje: hats 14.04.0
<jtaylor> I'm on 14.04.4
<jtaylor> (not yet released)
<BluesKaj> then what are you doing in #ubuntu+1?
<jtaylor> I'm testing the upgrade to +1
<nneul> Is there a set time in the release schedule at which point it would be safe to rely on apt-get upgrade getting you to the same state as a fresh install of the release? In particular, at what point will that apply for alphas/betas/etc. of 16.04?
<nneul> I thought that there were still points during the early alphas where changes to the install infrastructure could result in the final install being different?
<jtaylor> nneul: there is no set time, its always the case
<BluesKaj> jtaylor, do you have / and /home partitions?
<lotuspsychje> nneul: its not recommended to upgrade until final, fresh install 16.04 for testing
<nneul> jtaylor: so it's reasonable to rely on:   (install of release on april >21) == (install of alphas + apt-get upgrade on april >21) ?
<jtaylor> you might accumulate some stuff thats not present in a clean fresh install
<jtaylor> but generally upgrading gets you to a very similar state
<jtaylor> nneul: local config files might differ though as they are creted at runtime
<jtaylor> BluesKaj: no /home, but lots of lvm partitions
<nneul> ok, that works. those sorts of things are just normal expectations of any time you do updates...
<nneul> Thank you!
<lordievader> jtaylor: Is upgrading from Trusty already possible?
<lordievader> With the -d flag or something?
<jtaylor> lordievader: no
<jtaylor> lordievader: possible yes, should you do it no
<lordievader> jtaylor: Wasn't planning that ;) Having one test box is enough.
<BluesKaj> jtaylor, if you had a /home partiton then you could install to / and simply set the mountpoint for /home during the installion partitioning phase, and you'd have an up to date clean install if you chose a daily image iso .
<jtaylor> BluesKaj: if I did not want to test the upgrade that would be option
<jtaylor> but I do ;)
<jtaylor> (I expected it to fail, but not like that)
<BluesKaj> i don't see the point of testing theupgrade proces, but that's your call
<lordievader> BluesKaj: That path should also be tested. Quite a lot of people don't want to reinstall when going to Xenial.
 * BluesKaj shrugs, ok lordievader be my guest, have fun :-)
<lotuspsychje> upgrade proces will be tested by the devs too right
<lotuspsychje> i dont see the point either
<lordievader> I'm not saying I'm going to test is. But I am saying testing the upgrade is valuable.
<lordievader> lotuspsychje: Most testers on iso.qa.u.c are volunteers. Probably only a handfull are developers.
<jtaylor> lotuspsychje: upgrades depend on what is installed
<BluesKaj> there are so any changes made everyday, i's like chasing bubbles IMO
<lotuspsychje> against wich file would a bug be filed for an upgrade?
<jtaylor> lotuspsychje: it is impossible to test all permutations
<jtaylor> lotuspsychje: (also I am a dev)
<lotuspsychje> upgrades are always tricky
<lordievader> It is strange that iso.qa doesn't list any upgrade tests though.
<jtaylor> hurray the borked upgrade has recovered and I have a working system :)
<joumetal> nice
<jtaylor> quite amazing that a 3000k package upgrade of a system actually works with only some minimal nodding
<joumetal> did you use update-manager?
<jtaylor> do-release-upgrade
<jtaylor> but that paniced at an unknown state, quite early
<jtaylor> the rest just dist-upgrade -f and install -f and some manual removals where that failed
<Guest60557> hi
<Guest60557> is it normal, on xenial, that a normal user can do "init 6" in  terminal?
<joumetal> init 6 rebooted
<Guest60557> sure, but for normal users???
<Guest60557> on 14.04 it needs root rights
<Guest60557> sudo init 6
<Guest60557> i am using ubuntu-studio 16.04, and i do not understand, that "init 6" is working for a normal user ...
<Guest60557> any idea?
<lordievader> Ain't that polkits doing? Since desktop users can reboot a machine, I suppose the same counts for running init 6. (Which will probably be translated to systemctl reboot)
<Guest60557> what means desktop user? in the moment a normal user can reboot or shutdown (init 0) the server ... is that normal?
<lordievader> For a server it might be different. But for the desktop flavours of ubuntu the normal users are able to reboot the machine.
<lordievader> Anyhow, like I'd said I'd investigate polkit for this.
<Guest60557> since when is it normal, that a user. without su, can do init 6 or init 0?
<lordievader> I don't know about init, but like I said a desktop user should be able to reboot a machine. And since init is replaced with systemd...
<Guest60557> ok, since when a user can do "systemctl isolate rescue.target", for exp.,  without root permission?
<lordievader> If polkit is setup to allow that, a user can. Have you investigated the polkit settings?
<Guest60557> sorry, but  what is polkit?
<lordievader> Guest60557: https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/polkit/
<Guest60557> ok
<Guest65238> lordievader, systemctl isolate ... .target needs root password, but init is working without password
<Guest65238> any idea?
<lordievader> Hmm, that is odd. Especially seeing that run levels do not really exist anymore..
<dbarros> Unity launcher on the botton -> is it possible using current build ?
<k1l> dbarros: no
<dbarros> not even by a workaround?
<k1l> there was a patch proposed but not accepted. you could compile that patch in yourself
<k1l> https://code.launchpad.net/~feng-kylin/unity/unityshell-rotated-kylin/+merge/281182
<k1l> this is the patch all the news sites say its already included into 16.04, but its not
<dbarros> I see
#ubuntu+1 2016-02-18
<alkisg> Is the recovery mode broken in xenial for everyone, or just for me? :)
<lotuspsychje> coolmouse: hello mate, did your card have better support now on xenial?
<lotuspsychje> morning k1l
<haasn> Trying to make Ubuntu 16.04 use lightdm instead of gdm as the login manager, but `systemctl start lightdm` just fails with the nebulous message “Failed with result 'exit-code'.”. How can I figure out what's happening?
<alkisg> haasn: isn't lightdm the default?!
<haasn> alkisg: No, on a fresh install I just have gdm installed.. hmm
<alkisg> haasn: is that normal ubuntu (unity), or something like ubuntu-gnome?
<alkisg> Maybe you downloaded the wrong cd?
<haasn> alkisg: I don't know, I'm installing via debootstrap. It's just set to install “xenial” from the normal ubuntu mirror
<alkisg> haasn: I don't think debootstrap includes a default desktop environment, so you're probably telling it to install some package like ubuntu-desktop?
<haasn> alkisg: ubuntu-desktop, yes
<alkisg> ubuntu-desktop depends on lightdm, not gdm
<haasn> Hmm, I tried forcibly deinstalling gdm, installing lightdm and rebooting the system, now I'm stuck on a VT and can't actually type anything (but I can still switch  VTs with ctrl+alt+Fn)
<haasn> alkisg: I'm also installing ubuntu-gnome-desktop, maybe that's what pulls in gdm?
<alkisg> Yup, most likely
<haasn> Apparently SSHd doesn't start itself on boot, now
<haasn> I can ping the machine but not SSH
<alkisg> And since gdm is installed after lightdm, that's what you're seeing
<alkisg> Use the recovery console to fix it
<alkisg> And don't purge gdm if you want ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<alkisg> Use update-alternatives to select a DM
<alkisg> If lightdm was uninstalled, then ubuntu-desktop was uninstalled too, as it depends on it
<alkisg> So it sounds like you have a pretty broken installation now, maybe it would be best to reinstall properly
<haasn> Oh, lightdm *is* installed
<haasn> I'm just trying to get it to run lightdm instead of gdm3 on boot
<alkisg> update-alternatives is the command for that
<alkisg> And there's also /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<vitimiti> Huge upgrade today, it seems, including the new software center, I like it
<haasn> alkisg: Hmm, just setting /etc/X11/default-display-manager didn't help (it just displayed graphical error messages claiming “graphics/keyboard/mouse not configured correctly” and asking me to reconfigure them, which did nothing) but removing ubuntu-gnome-desktop definitely changed something
<haasn> Now on booting I get this purple login manager with a scrollable user list down the left sided
<haasn> Is that ubuntu's lightDM config?
<alkisg> haasn: I think your issue is broken packages, I don't think it's worth to spend time to troubleshoot a broken installation
<alkisg> It should be much easier to reinstall
<haasn> alkisg: I'm running a fresh install ATM on another machine already
<haasn> alkisg: These are installed with an auto-deployment system
<haasn> If there's something broken now, it'll be broken on future fresh installs too
<alkisg> And that system needs both ubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-gnome-desktop?
<alkisg> That doesn't sound right...
<haasn> alkisg: Well, I didn't add those entries to the package list. Somebody else did. So I don't know what the rationale behind it was. But we provide multiple window managers for users to use
<alkisg> If installing gnome-desktop breaks unity desktop, you should probably contact those projects then...
<alkisg> File bug reports etc
<haasn> I never claimed installing gnome-desktop breaks unity desktop
<haasn> I don't know how you're arriving at this unreasonable conclusion. It just sets gdm3 as the default login manager, and I wanted to revert back to lightdm (with our own custom theme)
<alkisg> OK, I thought you were in the place were your system was broken:
<alkisg> (01:12:49 μμ) haasn: Hmm, I tried forcibly deinstalling gdm, installing lightdm and rebooting the system, now I'm stuck on a VT and can't actually type anything (but I can still switch  VTs with ctrl+alt+Fn)
<alkisg> Try sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm, it might take care of alternatives for you
<haasn> alkisg: Another reboot solved tht, apparently
<haasn> Anyway, I'm back on lightdm now
<alkisg> OK
<haasn> I'll probably just install the gnome etc. WM separately instead of pulling in the whole ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<haasn> Or maybe reverse their install order in the package listr
<haasn> Ah, I found the reason it was set to gdm3
<haasn> the debconf file contained gdm3 as the disambiguation question for the DMs
<haasn> Okay, pretty much everything is in a working state now (fresh install, udpated configs) - only thing I still need to debug is why unit-shell needs about 5 lightyears to start. (Like, it sits frozen for like half an hour with very high load averages according to `uptime`)
<haasn> How can I find out what it's doing?
<haasn> It spawns a billion subchilds and none of them seem to be doing anything that would cause a freeze
<haasn> Is there a log file or something for unity shell?
<haasn> iotop shows no CPU load, iftop shows no network load, top shows no CPU load
<haasn> but `uptime` shows a load average >10
<haasn> Ah, after it starts, clicking on the “gear” icon (some sort of settings manager?) also causes it to freeze up
<haasn> Only seems slow the first time around
<haasn> Ah, dmesg shows a ton of errors related to drm_intel
<haasn> GPU might be bad
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<bjornar> Should it be possible to run upstart together with systemd?
<lotuspsychje> bjornar: why would you do that?
<bjornar> I wouldnt
<bjornar> but some of my playbooks would
<lotuspsychje> !systemd
<ubottu> systemd is the default init system for Ubuntu 15.04 onwards. For information on transitioning from upstart to systemd, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers
<lotuspsychje> bjornar: i dont think its meant to run both at the same time...
<lordievader> Systemd is a replacement for upstart, but there is a compatibility layer available. As in, run upstart services through systemd.
<hggdh> anyone doing apt-get update & getting a 403?
<lotuspsychje> hggdh: connected directly with cable/wifi?
<hggdh> lotuspsychje: wifi; but these are internal apt-get errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15111348/
<lotuspsychje> hggdh: did you add weird ppa's from somewhere?
<hggdh> lotuspsychje: nope, this is a brand new install (3 days ago), standard Ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> hggdh: no other sources enabled then default neither?
<hggdh> lotuspsychje: none other. /etc/apt/sources.list.d is empty
<lotuspsychje> hggdh: ok mate can you try ask in #ubuntu-mirrors to doublecheck if there are known issues for your country?
<lotuspsychje> hggdh: togheter with your paste
<hggdh> lotuspsychje: ah, #ubuntu-mirrors, had forgotten about that channel. Thanks
<lotuspsychje> hggdh: not sure its your case, but lets find out :p
<hggdh> allin all, this is interesting. 16.04 is the first time I had to ditch my install for a fresh install in 5 years.
<lotuspsychje> running stable as rock here
<hggdh> mine was stable-ish. Only nit was unity (and compiz) would not start on login
<jtaylor> hm unity performance seems very bad in 16.04, though its a super crappy nvidia quadro 285
<ChibaPet> jtaylor: FWIW, similar graphics card on one of my boxes, and running xdm/openbox is snappy, and DVD/video playback is good. Might be apples and oranges, but the binary nVidia drivers seem to work well enough in Xenial.
<jtaylor> ChibaPet: which driver?
<ChibaPet> Um. Let me check. I think 340.
<jtaylor> 3.04 is the latest the card supports unfortunately
<ChibaPet> hrm, that's odd
<jtaylor> other de's probably work fine, didn't test them yet
<ChibaPet> nvidia-340 here on G86 [Quadro NVS 290]
<jtaylor> but unity is unusable :/ (not a big issue its a remote machine anyway)
<jtaylor> 290 supports 340, 285 not
<ChibaPet> Yeah, I thought mine was older, but evidently not.
<jtaylor> I have another machine with 290 but its still on 14.04, theres quite a big difference between the two cards
<jtaylor> ChibaPet: have you tried unity?
<jtaylor> ChibaPet: I do plan on upgrading the 290 machine at some point and that is actually my desktop, so it would be good to know if its usable
<ChibaPet> jtaylor: Sporadically in the past, but I usually gut it and just run Openbox. That said, I'm transitioning a few folks to Ubuntu/Unity before long and will have more firsthand experience.
<ChibaPet> What I can say is that I had to do my install using the Desktop ISO, and Unity runs there. It didn't feel at all sluggish.
<jtaylor> ChibaPet: good, thanks
<ChibaPet> (I was working out root-on-ZFS-on-LUKS for Xenial, and the server install sadly lacks tools for that.)
<ChibaPet> (root-on-ZFS-on-LUKS with boot-on-MD-RAID1 to be precise. :P )
<jtaylor> have they fixed boot from raid1 in the meantime?
<jtaylor> the bug in wily is still open ...
<ChibaPet> Well now. That's interesting. What was broken? I didn't know to be wary, so I just did it.
<ChibaPet> I'm guessing it's either fixed or what I did sidestepped it somehow.
<jtaylor> in wily the initramfs is missing the raid module
<jtaylor> its a quite simple fix
<jtaylor> but annoying
<ChibaPet> Oh, that sounds like root on MD-RAID, not boot. Can't answer that one, as once I'm in the initrd it fires up ZFS and goes from there.
<sergio_br22> hi
<sergio_br22> too late to see vulkan in 16.04 ?
<spm_draget> I saw that there are .box images (vagrant) for the cloudimages of xenial.
<spm_draget> Are there also official .box images for the desktop or server version of xenial?
#ubuntu+1 2016-02-19
<DomingoMontoya> Is it just me, or has network smb browsing been removed from nautilus?
<bp0> Hello
<haasn> How come abiword always starts itself after logging in? the only consistent solution seems to be “removing abiword”
<clivejo> would anyone here be available for a lesson on how to file FFE's?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<haasn> Hmm. Trying to use Ubuntu 16.04 with NFS4 mounts. Sometimes, when logging in, it will randomly lock up the system's mounts. Seems to go into some sort of infinite loop of TCP connect -> RPCSEC_GSS_DESTROY -> TCP close forever
<haasn> I traced the packets in wireshark and the last stuff it's doing is loading some stuff from $HOME, then it tries to open kdewallet.salt, then it sends a RPCSEC_GSS_DESTROY packet (that wireshark doesn't recognize, maybe malformed?) to which the server replies with AUTH_ERROR
<haasn> then the client closes the socket and goes into the infinite loop
<haasn> Deactivating firehol seems to have done the trick
<hggdh> lotuspsychje: just saying: I finally found the issue on the 403s-- I use apt-cacher-ng, and it was interfering
<lotuspsychje> !yay | hggdh
<ubottu> hggdh: Glad you made it! :-)
<lotuspsychje> good afternoon genii
 * lotuspsychje slides over a hot coffee to genii as its probably morning there :p
 * genii slides lotuspsychje a fresh beverage
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<genii> :)
<clivejo> genii: may I have a whiskey please?
<lotuspsychje> lol
 * genii gets out the Glenfiddich and pours clivejo a double, neat
<clivejo> thanks bar tender
<genii> Any time :)
<clivejo> LOL
<clivejo> I just visited their website
<clivejo> I have to give my age!
<clivejo> I guess theres a drive on to some underage virtual drinking
<clivejo> stop
<genii> Yeah, I think this is legislated
<clivejo> genii: you need to be careful, you served me without asking my age!
<genii> I already know it roughly anyhow
<clivejo> you do?
<genii> Maybe not! But if I had to guess I'd 59-60ish
<clivejo> really?!?
 * genii hides
<clivejo> not even warm!
<genii> Darn
<genii> I was going by your AOL email
<clivejo> LOL
<clivejo> yeah I regret using it to sign up for Ubuntu One!
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-16-04-lts-xenial-xerus-enters-feature-freeze-500657.shtml
<haasn> I can't seem to connect via ssh to my ubuntu 16.04 machines as a regular user. `ssh` gets as far as “Offering RSA public key: /home/nand/.ssh/id_rsa” and then.. nothing
<haasn> I can log in as root just fine, though
<haasn> Oh, I think I know the problem
<varx> Is there some secret to getting Ubiquity to recognize zfs partitions for installation? From what I was reading, it seems like it has worked for other people...
<haasn> Yeah, it was due to the NFS4 failure from before - I was testing on one of the machines that still had firehol running
<jushur> using http//se.archive.ubuntu.com has crc/hash errors on the apt-get update
<genii> Change repos
<k1l> jushur: <genii> Change repos
#ubuntu+1 2016-02-20
<Mathisen> hello, so would you say i could upgrade from 15.10 on my dekstop home computer ?
<Mathisen> or should i still wait
<genii> Probably wait until after it's in release, unless you have another computer you could fall back to in an emergency
<k1l> we need a red blinking sign saying: your computer will break  :)
<Mathisen> hehe
<k1l> Mathisen: use the -d switch for developer
<k1l> but be aware that things will break and you need to fix them yourself.
<Mathisen> i understand, but its only for my desktop i have backup...
<Mathisen> if it breaks to bad i revert
<Mathisen> i was thinking in the world of.. is there any BIG issues still
<Mathisen> no comments on that ?
<Mathisen> or is the answer still " it will break your computer "
<k1l> working here.
<Mathisen> :)
<k1l> but its just not meant for the regular user. thats the point
<k1l> it can break anytime. and we dont want to hear you cry :)
<ChibaPet> Mathisen: It will break your computer. I'd wait longer.
<genii> May kill or maim kittens, i think, is the standard disclaimer
<Mathisen> okej :) il wait
<ChibaPet> It'll be out pretty soon in any event, in all its LTS glory.
<Mathisen> from one thing to another.. im no expert how do i get the newest nvidia drivers for my card nvidia 960 gt ?
<Mathisen> can you help me with that would be great if you could
<genii> Mathisen: Support for regular Ubuntu is in #ubuntu
<genii> Please ask there :)
<Mathisen> i know but i think i read that 16.04 has beta drivers in a repo ?
<Mathisen> or ame i dreaming here
<genii> You can get the latest drivers for any current not-EOL Ubuntu by adding the xorg-edgers PPA
<Mathisen> thx
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Volkodav> Hi! I can't get the image to boot from flash drive - tried dd netbootin on different boxes as different user
<alexwhitman> Has the Ubuntu Mono font changed recently in 16.04? Performed an update today and things look... odd
<Mikelevel> hi , any help with nvidia-352 package ... problems with lib32gcc1 and libc6-i386
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<ChibaPet> Mikelevel: What problems? I installed it last night and it seems to be running fine here on a GTX 660.
<Mikelevel> i think i was using some repos outdated ... now with official repository everything works fine
<ChibaPet> Good good.
<ChibaPet> Hm, vlc and xine both dump core. Need to debug this after getting back home later.
<ChibaPet> And yet, mplayer plays my DVD. Weird.
<ChibaPet> The odd bit is that my other Xenial box can play DVDs with any of them without issue. That might help track it down.
<ngaio> is there a special reason why the Dash doesn't find applications in /usr/local/bin, with icons and .desktop file under /usr/local/share/ ? it works in 15.10
<enyc> ngaio: $PATH not the asme somehow?
<enyc> ngaio: whatever process is spawning the dash process, doesn't have /usr/local/ {various}  in the relevant PATH or equivalent ?
<ngaio> enyc, $PATH looks okay. I just rebooted and the application in /usr/local/bin showed up in the dash with an icon, but no name
<ngaio> very puzzling
<ngaio> before the reboot (and after the install) there was no icon at all
<ngaio> so it couldn't be found in the dash
<enyc> ngaio_: i rememebr circumstances where $PATH was fine at some terminal but not in whatever spawned a particualr panel, etc.
<enyc> ngaio_: i remember bein driven potty by a certain solaris system  with   /opt/gnome-1.4/ blah lah  and zillions of other things in paths all over the place which was crazy
<enyc> LD_LIBRARY_PATH ridiculousness and all the rest of it ;p
<ChibaPet> enyc: For a number of years my shell scripts kept a list of possible paths across a bunch of different systems, and built a PATH from whatever existed.
<ChibaPet> Never know if what you want is in /opt/sfw/bin or /usr/pkg/sbin or /usr/games, and then there was that naughty Sendmail in /usr/lib.
<enyc> ;p
<ChibaPet> Now systemd will push us all to /usr/bin, and in doing so utterly obscure why /usr ever existed in the first place.
 * ChibaPet whistles and looks the other way.
#ubuntu+1 2016-02-21
<Guest95525> hi the ubuntu installer is crashing right away
<AirBerlin> HEY
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<cortexman_> i have to manually run sudo systemctl start lightdm after boot
<k1l> look into the dmesg and Xorg.log what is going wrong on boot
<cortexman_> i don't really see anything
<cortexman_> i think it's just not actually trying to use lightdm
<cortexman_> dpkg-reconfigure says lightdm is already first
<lordievader> cortexman_: Is the lightdm service enabled?
<truexfan81> can anyone tell me where phpmyadmin keeps its config on ubuntu when you don't choose any of the 2 httpd options during the auto config? i asked in #ubuntu but no one there seems to know
<truexfan81> i've tried using locate command to no avail
<truexfan81> i just need to add my ip to it so i can gain access to it
<asper> hello there. running on ubuntu 16.04 i can't delete a bridge interface created by ip link. after reboot its still there and an         │ Adie
<asper>                           | previously associated wifi interface uses it as master.
<asper> nevermind. hostapd was bringing that thing up.
#ubuntu+1 2017-02-13
<siux> how do i force my ubuntu 14.04 to use php7.0 and not php7.1 in terminal, apache runs wonderfully with 7.0
<Pici> siux: how do you have php7.1 in 14.04?
<k1l> siux: ubuntu 14.04 is a final release. please ask in #ubuntu
<siux> jo
<siux> its all running, i just cant figure out how to force system to use 7.0 not 7.1
<johnny_|_> Hi, I am using the latest 17.04 build. I have an issue when my computer (ms surface pro3) is coming out of suspend mode. In general one of three things happens. 1. everything is fine and I can resume work; 2. One of the opened applications closes but I can still resume work; 3. I get logged out but when I log back in I can resume work. dmesg log: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23989853/
<johnny_|_> I am using live boot option (without persistency)
<ChmEarl> there is only a single kernel version now for Zesty? how often will it change?
<ChmEarl> 4.9.0-15-generic is it?
<k1l> ChmEarl: there is always only one kernel base for every ubuntu release except the LTS, which get a backports kernel
<k1l> !info linux-generic
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 4.9.0.15.19 (zesty), package size 1 kB, installed size 13 kB
<ChmEarl> so far Zesty is more stable than Stretch. I brought a Xen dom0, compiled from source with good results
<ChmEarl> brought up
<k1l_> the development releases from ubuntu are really another animal since they have the automated testings.
<nacc> k1l_: i mean debian does too, it's just not gating (aiui)
<k1l_> nacc: i guess most distros started doing that. but the difference on the ubuntu development releases is huge, that was my point :)
<nacc> k1l_: yeah :)
<ChmEarl> lvm2-pvscan@.service is broken in all recent Debian/Ubuntu. There is a 3 line fix to 69-*rules to enable it. Nobody cares about this?
<ChmEarl> the fix adds 3 missing systemd Env varxs
<ChmEarl> its in the Debian BTS too
<k1l_> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<ChmEarl> my Zesty install has the mod
<ChmEarl> k1l_, thanks.. I'm not ranting at Ubuntu/Zesty since the bug is well known and there is a known fix
<ChmEarl> ashamed to say that lvm2-pvscan@.service works as expected in all RH
<ChmEarl> Mr  mbiebl in #debian-systemd reported & solved ^ this bug
#ubuntu+1 2017-02-14
<hellohello> ! firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion | To install plugins: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxPlugins
<hellohello> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/zesty-changes/2017-January/006894.html --> [ubuntu/zesty-proposed] firefox 51.0.1+build2-0ubuntu1 (Accepted)
<k1l_> what is the issue?
<k1l_> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 50.1.0+build2-0ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 46470 kB, installed size 112768 kB
<hellohello> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/current/zesty-desktop-i386.manifest --> firefox	50.1.0+build2-0ubuntu1
<hellohello> any date for the latest firefox to be added to the daily live?
<k1l_> its in proposed. that is where stuff gets the automated testings. as you see from the bot in the regular repo its still 50
<hellohello> thanks
<k1l_> if you need the firefox 51 for testing, than install it from proposed repo
<k1l_> sudo apt install firefox/zesty-proposed
<hellohello> tnks --> k1l_
<k1l_> 51 is already in 16.04 and 16.10
<hellohello> yes I saw that it was in 16.04 and the regression in the notices
<hellohello> https://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3175-2/
<brunch875> k1l_, I didn't know you could choose channel on apt... nice
<hellohello> and the update --> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/xenial-changes/2017-February/015825.html
 * enyc thinks ... 16.04.2 ...
<enyc> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/372/builds  <- does this simply mean automated tests still running?
<zezu_> On Kubuntu/Zesty I get no context menu on panel task manager,  and I can't find a setting that handles it.  Can anyone tell me where I should be looking or how I can enable it?
<valorie> enyc: it was ~announced that 16.04.2 will be released Thursday
<valorie> although it's rather off-topic for this chan
<enyc> valorie: which channel is in on topic to?
<enyc> valorie: i looked at ubuntu-release mailing list and didn't see ;p
<valorie> enyc: I think the delay was on Ubuntu-devel list
<valorie> and #ubuntu-release discussed it as well
#ubuntu+1 2017-02-15
<ceed^> I see that 17.04 comes with Unity 8. If I update from 16.10 will I just have Unity 8? How compatible is Unity 8 with themes, icon packs and indicators?
<k1l> ceed^: not as default desktop
<k1l> 16.10 did already included a preview that can be used
<ceed^> k1l, That preveiw was pretty awful. I hope it is better in 17.04 :)
<k1l> ceed^: "preview" :)
<ceed^> k1l, bad as preveiw even :)
<hanshenrik> will it be an LTS?
<hanshenrik> hmm, nope doesnt seem so ^^
<k1l> hanshenrik: no
<k1l> 14.04,16.04,18.04,.. every second year there is a LTS
<ceed^> I always get the releases early. Kinda enjoy the breakage since Ubuntu is so stable most of the time. Can't decide when to jump on 17.04 though.
<Volkodav> I have this issue with lowriter javaldx: Could not find a Java Runtime Environment!
<Volkodav> then the warning and it crashes Warning: failed to read path from javaldx
<Volkodav> and this one with thunderbird http://paste.ubuntu.com/24002229/
#ubuntu+1 2017-02-17
<weioo> Anyone have DNS problems with zesty?
<weioo> ikonia, DNS worked great til today. Then I updated some packages, and now DNS resolves google.com but not youtube.com and other domains
<ikonia> weioo: check your upstream dns provider
<ikonia> weioo: check the dns cache
<weioo> My upstream DNS provider works fine. Problems occured after updating packages.
<weioo> This has something todo with dnsmasq and systemd-resolve
<weioo> everything is barry's fault, he broke it
<weioo> and steve who helped barry break it
<weioo> Oh now my DNS works again, I guess it will stop work again after restart.
<weioo> 😃
<weioo> On Windows 10 I have pretty emojis with colors, but on Ubuntu I don't have pretty emojis :(
<k1l_> come to windows, we have pretty emojis! :)
<weioo> Yeah, Canonical needs to do something about this...
<weioo> How can I request a package to get updated?
<k1l_> file a bug?
<weioo> Oh
<genii> File a bug with the title "Wishlist" or "Feature Request"
#ubuntu+1 2017-02-18
<jamie_1> hey odd question, when cononical changed the naming method for wifi from wlan0 to like wlp2s0 did they also change the method for naming the bluetooth interface?
<jamie_1> right now im working on getting a program back up and running that the last working release was for 12.04, i want to make sure that when i'm fixing it up and getting it working on current (16.04, 16.10 and 17.04) that i dont need to go through and correct that
#ubuntu+1 2017-02-19
<KM4QKW> hey is Zesty working yet?
<hggdh> KM4QKW: zesty is working *still* :-)
<Guest86617> hi
<Guest86617> is there any particular place to ask for help with ubuntu install issues?
<Guest86617> especially 16.04 external monitor connection issues?
<krytarik> Guest86617: Yes - #ubuntu.
<Guest86617> I went to # ubuntu and nobody has any suggestions..... Any other choices?
#ubuntu+1 2018-02-12
<pepee> this is still an issue:   https://askubuntu.com/a/753280
<pepee> if it helps, I installed mysql-server first, then removed  mysql-client  and  mysql-server, then installed  mariadb-server  and  mariadb-client
<tsimonq2> Report a bug, please.
<pepee> https://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Alaunchpad.net+mariadb+apparmor
<pepee> I haven't tested the fix, though... the DB is installed in my host, and I have yet to reboot it
<notsgnik> Hello, i'm using ubuntu bionic beaver daily build freshly installed yesterday and i'm running into trouble with ipv6 :/
<notsgnik> i tried to disable it but it don't
<notsgnik> here what i've tryed https://notehub.org/bs63x
<notsgnik> four diferent things and it is still up oO!?
<Gargravarr> also got another problem with the daily - the systemd-resolved problem seems to have cured itself with today's ISO, but Python 2.7 dependencies seem to be broken
<Gargravarr> as surprised as i am that 18.04 doesn't include Python2 by default
<Odd_Bloke> Gargravarr: What specific Python 2.7 dependency issues are you seeing?
<Gargravarr> Odd_Bloke: libpython2.7-stdlib, requires 2.7.14-4 exactly, package version is 2.7.14-6
<Odd_Bloke> Gargravarr: You're seeing this during install, or after install?
<Gargravarr> Odd_Bloke: post-install
<Odd_Bloke> Gargravarr: So I just did a post-weekend upgrade and I have libpython2.7-stdlib -6 installed, and didn't see any error messages.
<Odd_Bloke> Can you reproduce the issue if you try again now?
<Gargravarr> already trying
<Gargravarr> ah... think the problem is on my end
<Gargravarr> i have an internal package mirror. seems like the cache hasn't properly sync'd over the weekend
<Odd_Bloke> Aha, that'd do it. :)
<Gargravarr> hmm, the sync must've errored out this morning
<Gargravarr> yeah, false alarm
<notsgnik> btw, thank you the dev community of ubuntu, i get a really nice operating system for free that it also really good, so thank you and i'll donnate wen i'll be able to :D
<notsgnik> also, i don't know if it's normal but
<notsgnik> wen i installed it, i use "erase entire disk etc.." and i have no swap partition
<notsgnik> gparted say's i don't have one, neither the confirmation dialog before confirming the partition shame
<notsgnik> the "free -m" command tell me that i do have one
<hggdh> notsgnik: what does 'swapon' show you?
<Odd_Bloke> notsgnik: IIRC, we switched to using a swapfile rather than a dedicated partition.
<notsgnik> one sec fstab say's that it is a file now
<hggdh> yeah, there you go
<notsgnik> :)
<Odd_Bloke> Hmm, I wonder if that means I can reclaim my dedicated swap partition.
<hggdh> Odd_Bloke: prolly :-) just create the swap file and set it on
<hggdh> (which I should also do, BTW)
<hggdh> one of these daus
 * Odd_Bloke files that away for a Friday afternoon.
<notsgnik> file /swapfile -> /swapfile: Linux/i386 swap file (new style), version 1 (4K pages)...
<notsgnik> i like the "new style" comment :D
<notsgnik> is it recreated each boot or crypted in order to avoid memory leaks ?
 * Odd_Bloke doesn't know the details.
<Gargravarr> supposedly there is no performance difference between swapfiles and partitions these days
<Gargravarr> swapfiles are also easier to manage with FDE
<Gargravarr> Odd_Bloke: think my interal-mirror issue was down to me rather stupidly sticking a rate limit on rsync for testing purposes and then forgetting to remove it :$ rather than letting it nom all the bandwidth at 2AM
<Odd_Bloke> :)
<BLZbubba> looks like bionic server is having trouble starting ntp on bootup.
<Odd_Bloke> BLZbubba: As an NTP server, or as a client?
<BLZbubba> well let me rephrase that in a more cynical fashion
<BLZbubba> who's the jackass who renamed ntpd to systemd-timesyncd
<Odd_Bloke> BLZbubba: You still aren't really describing the problem you're seeing. :)
<Gargravarr> BLZbubba: the answer is, my current favourite curse word
<Odd_Bloke> Though I will note that (a) I don't think ntp has been installed by default on Ubuntu Server ever, and (b) we're replacing ntp (the package) with an alternative NTP server/client, chrony, in bionic.
<nacc> Odd_Bloke: we seed ntp onn the server daily, but it's not preinstalled (i believe)
<Odd_Bloke> nacc: It's not in the server seed, certainly.
<BLZbubba> Odd_Bloke: sorry not enough info -- ntp is installed by default but it is named systemd-timesyncd
<BLZbubba> and the startup scripts just don't start ntp if it's installed and enabled
<Odd_Bloke> OK, ntp is _not_ named systemd-timesycnd.
<BLZbubba> it was forked
<Odd_Bloke> That is a separate package, and a completely separate implementation.
<Odd_Bloke> If you keep conflating systemd-timesyncd and ntp, it's really going to be impossible to have a meaningful conversation. :)
<Odd_Bloke> BLZbubba: So your issue is that you're expecting systemd-timesyncd to be running at boot and it isn't?
<tfgbd_> Which Ubuntu should I try on my Baytrail and Cherrytrail Tablet PCs?
<tfgbd_> Is a nightly more likely to work?
<tfgbd_> Does 18.04 at least (finally) have a 32 bit grub efi in the .iso?
<tfgbd_> Okay, I'm downloading it now.
<tfgbd_> I'm trying to get the live DVD to boot on my TW700
<tfgbd_> Does 18.04 contain some kind of on screen keyboard?
<notsgnik> btw tfgbd_ i guess since it's gnome shell 3
<notsgnik> it would be by default well integrated
<tfgbd_> I downloaded 18.04 bionic.
<tfgbd_> Does that come with Gnome shell 3?
<notsgnik> do anyone have an idea if Ubuntu is made for the memory type you can find in a tablet or is it safer to use a SD card ?
<notsgnik> yep tfgbd_ i alwase remeber having a nice keyboard out of the box with gnome shell
<notsgnik> 3
<notsgnik> i'm asking if ubuntu is safe for mmc since i do want to install it on a tablet too :)
<notsgnik> should i use it simlessly like i would with any hard drive or should i tweak ubuntu to avoid data loss ?
<notsgnik> or even just use an SD card?
<notsgnik> maybe it's not the right place to ask those questions
<notsgnik> sorry:/
<tfgbd_> SD Card won't work on most computers/
<tfgbd_> They can't boot from it.
<notsgnik> even on a tablet?
<tfgbd_> Most of the newer ones can't boot from an SD card.
<tfgbd_> They need USB.
<tfgbd_> If you're talking tablet PCs, I mean.
<tfgbd_> If you mean something with Android and an ARM processor, that may be different.
<tfgbd_> I'm talking stuff like the Surface 3.
<tfgbd_> Or WinBook TW700
<notsgnik> but i can use a peace of uefi to boot from the emmc and still use the sd card as main partition
<tfgbd_> Maybe.
<tfgbd_> I'm trying to get it working too.
<tfgbd_> I'm downloading the .iso now.
<notsgnik> ah ah
<tfgbd_> I don't have much faith anything will work out of the box,  though.
<tfgbd_> What tablet do you have?
<notsgnik> honda v80+
<notsgnik> cheep on ebay
<tfgbd_> I just tried an older Ubuntu based distro and the touch screen sorta worked.
<tfgbd_> But no wifi and the battery didn't work right.
<tfgbd_> I think it ran down the battery really quickly too.
<tfgbd_> Oh, neat.
<tfgbd_> Did you make a recovery drive for Windows?
<notsgnik> i don't think i have windows installed on it
<notsgnik> it's ment to run linux anyway
<tfgbd_> Oh, okay
<tfgbd_> Then you may have better luck.
<tfgbd_> I didn't even know they sold them with Linux.
<notsgnik> i mean, i'm not intending to install windows on it ever
<notsgnik> it sould dualboot android out of the box so i guess they did all the kernel drivers
<notsgnik> you sould look it up, it's 2gb of ram and a charreytrail and only 60$ on ebay
<notsgnik> i bought it after having seen a tutorial where the guy install ubuntu on it and everything seams to work
<notsgnik> wifi and all
<notsgnik> but now i'm waiting for some electronics to add a baterypack coupled with usb ports to turn it into a nice hacking device :p
<tfgbd_> I didn't even know Honda made computers.
<tfgbd_> I saw a PC made by Hyundai on ebay too.
<notsgnik> i don't know if they are related to the honda car brand
<notsgnik> it's onda
<notsgnik> sorry
<notsgnik> onda v80+
#ubuntu+1 2018-02-13
<tfgbd_> Oh, okay.
<tfgbd_> Is that one of the dual book Android ones?
<tfgbd_> Or is this a Linux only model?
<tfgbd_> Didn't know they made linux ones.
<tfgbd_> Any idea why I'm getting a black screen with just a mouse cursor?
<tfgbd_> Not enough ram?
<tfgbd_> Screen rotation seems to sorta work.
<tfgbd_> Nevermind it just showed the desktop.
<tfgbd_> any idea how to right click with a touch screen?
<tfgbd_> Wow!  Wifi even works!
<tfgbd_> Any idea why everything slows down after about 10 minutes of uptime?
<Odd_Bloke> I don't get terminals when I hit Ctrl-Alt-F[3-6] any more, which makes debugging issues which lock up GNOME essentially impossible; what can I do to restore those?
<albert23> Odd_Bloke: looks like terminals are started by systemd now
<albert23> what does systemctl status getty.target say
<Odd_Bloke> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/db6hpRY5Fj/
<albert23> if that black dot is green for you, i have the same
<albert23> Odd_Bloke: journalctl -e | grep tty shows the tty starting for me
<Odd_Bloke> `journalctl -e | grep tty` is empty for me.
<albert23> does ls /lib/systemd/system/getty* show any files?
<albert23> I get:  getty-pre.target      getty@.service        getty-static.service  getty.target          getty.target.wants/
<albert23> Odd_Bloke: systemctl status getty-static.service may have the answer
<albert23> terminals will only be started if /lib/systemd/system/dbus.service doesn't exist
<Odd_Bloke> Ah, getty-static has "Condition: start condition failed"
<Odd_Bloke> Right, that makes sense in this case, I guess.
<albert23> Odd_Bloke: actually, I have that file too so it's not relevant.  My tty is started from getty@.service.
<albert23> maybe you need systemctl enable getty@.service
<Odd_Bloke> Switching to tty3 has started a corresponding service, but I do just get a blank screen there.
<albert23> does systemctl status getty@tty3.service say agetty is running ( like 667 /sbin/agetty -o -p -- \u --noclear tty1 linux)?
<albert23> agetty should give the login prompt
<Odd_Bloke> Yep: /sbin/agetty -o -p -- \u --noclear tty3 linux
<Rihards91> Hello! Could anybody help me compile grub2 from source? I compiled(with deb packages) on 16.04 without problems, but 18.04 there are few errors for grub-pc tests. commands i used are: apt build-dep grub2, apt source grub2, cd to the directory and  dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -uc -b.  For some reason squashfs_test fails. squashfs-tools are installed
<nacc> Rihards91: is there a reason you are compiling it yourself?
<Rihards91> Yes i need to do some minor modifications and mostly just learning. Anyway even without modifications for some reason i cant build.
<Rihards91> Makefile:11123: recipe for target 'test-suite.log' failed
<Rihards91> make[6]: *** [test-suite.log] Error 1
<Rihards91> make[6]: Leaving directory '/home/aleksa/grub2-2.02/obj/grub-pc'
<Rihards91> Makefile:11229: recipe for target 'check-TESTS' failed
<Rihards91> make[5]: *** [check-TESTS] Error 2
<Rihards91> make[5]: Leaving directory '/home/aleksa/grub2-2.02/obj/grub-pc'
<nacc> Rihards91: please use a pastebin
<nacc> Rihards91: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/356427736/buildlog_ubuntu-bionic-amd64.grub2_2.02-2ubuntu7_BUILDING.txt.gz per that, there are no tests to run
<nacc> err, sorry, they all pass, i mean
<Rihards91> Hmm. 
<Rihards91> so basicaly with those commands which i mentioned everything should work?
<albert23> Odd_Bloke: sounds like your system just doesn't show the getty prompts. I have actually seen that before when I built a kernel myself without enabling fbdev support (DRM_FBDEV_EMULATION for my system with intel graphics)
<nacc> Rihards91: i'm not sure
<Odd_Bloke> Rihards91: You could try uploading your changes to a PPA (to check if your local environment is the problem)?
<Odd_Bloke> albert23: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SYphw4Q9jZ/ is all I have in dmesg regarding framebuffer.
<Odd_Bloke> (Actually there are a few more which have "buffer" rather than "fb" in them, but they don't look interesting.)
<albert23> Odd_Bloke: in my case it says vesafb instead of efifb
<Rihards91> ok thanks. I'ļl see what can i do tomorrow
<albert23> Odd_Bloke: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1261696 says video=efifb:off on the kernel command line gives a working console
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse XML returned by bugzilla.redhat.com: HTTP Error 403: Forbidden (https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1261696&ctype=xml)
<Odd_Bloke> albert23: Ooh, I'll have to give that a try when I'm next not in a meeting. :)
<ngf42> i'm confused. https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/xen-hypervisor-4.6-amd64 is this xen hypervisor v4.6 or v4.9?
<nacc> ngf42: that is a binary package
<nacc> ngf42: it would seem the xen sourc epackage produces multiple versioned xen-hypervisor binaries
<nacc> xen-hypervisor-4.9-amd64, e.g.
<ngf42> ok. i was worried because https://www.xenproject.org/ says that 4.6 is already past full support EOL.
 * ngf42 is evaluating if ubuntu LTS package versions will keep up with xen well enough to be viable as a vm host.
<nacc> just my own opinion, but i don't know why, if you're building your own host, you'd use xen anymore
<ngf42> as opposed to docker or other containers?
<Sean_McG> show some kvm/qemu love!
<nacc> ngf42: i mean, kvm
<ngf42> i suppose that's always an option. i'm in research phase now, so thank you; i've got even reading to do :-)
<ngf42> can you recommend any specific resources for me to compare these options?
<nacc> ngf42: i don't have any handy, it's possible there's some in the serverguide
<nacc> ngf42: i'm sure there are blog posts
<ngf42> indeed, several. i appreciate your help. does this channel use karma (nacc++ Sean_McG++) or should i just give you a cat gif as gratitude? https://i.imgur.com/C4vdI8l.gifv
<nacc> ngf42: neither :)
<ngf42> ah well, thanks anyway :-)
<nacc> ngf42: you're welcome!
<Odd_Bloke> albert23: No joy with that kernel command-line parameter. :(
#ubuntu+1 2018-02-14
<marathon> Hello
<marathon> :|
<RonWhoCares> Does anyone recognize this: I've just received this error after upgrading to Ubuntu 18.04 .  Any ideas? Using AVStream.codec to pass codec parameters to muxers is deprecated, use AVStream.codecpar instead.
<lotuspsychje> RonWhoCares: its not reccomended to upgrade to bionic at this stage
<RonWhoCares> It was an accident
<RonWhoCares> I meant to go to 17.04
<lotuspsychje> RonWhoCares: clean install 18.04 to help testing mate
<lotuspsychje> RonWhoCares: leftovers from broken upgrades are not gonna be helpfull to bug out real issues
<valorie> RonWhoCares: to 17.04? that is long out of support
<valorie> 17.10 is the current
<RonWhoCares> yes
<RonWhoCares> When is 18.04 released
<valorie> the link is in the /topic, RonWhoCares
<lotuspsychje> RonWhoCares: april 2018 = 18.04
<lotuspsychje> RonWhoCares: so you upgraded to 17.04? or upgraded to 18.04?
<RonWhoCares> 18.04
<lotuspsychje> RonWhoCares: from wich version and how?
<RonWhoCares> I am playing an MP4.  It is showing *all* green
<lotuspsychje> RonWhoCares: install 18.04 clean
<Boyette> hi
<Boyette> i have a problem 
<Boyette> its fixed now thx
<BLZbubba> Boyette: glad we could help :P
<Odd_Bloke> :D
<john_rambo> When I select "use nvidia proprietary driver 384" and click apply it immediately reverts back to nouveau
<john_rambo> ?
<ckrumme> I have tried both on a Core2 system, and things were very flakey.
<marathon> Hey folks
<marathon> anyone noticing GDM3 not accepting mouse clicks after today's update?
<marathon> hm OK everyone napping?
<Boyette> h
<Boyette> hi
<Boyette> How do i make a systemoverview ?
<Boyette> so someone can look at it.. to see if i need to improve something
<Odd_Bloke> Boyette: I'm not sure what you're describing; could you give an example?
<nacc> Boyette: not really a thing
<nacc> Boyette: i see you asked the same in #ubuntu
<Boyette> yes
<Boyette> like i make a pastebin about installed packages and hardware
<Boyette> so maybe someone can check if there are missing packages or something
<nacc> inxi ?
<nacc> Boyette: 'missing packges'?
<nacc> Boyette: i feel like you are assuming something
<Boyette> thats just hardware
<nacc> Boyette: are you actually hitting an issue
<nacc> Boyette: no it's not.
<Boyette> ourput for inxi =
<Boyette> https://pastebin.com/SS0zr6uW
<Boyette> i have mostly problems with graphics but maybe because i need to use mesa
<Boyette> and its not very well developed for my hardware
<Boyette> i think
<nacc> Boyette: are you using 18.04?
<Boyette> No LSB modules are available.
<Boyette> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<Boyette> Description:	Ubuntu Bionic Beaver (development branch)
<Boyette> Release:	18.04
<Boyette> Codename:	bionic
<nacc> Boyette: ok
<Boyette> https://pastebin.com/TBP5bL5t
#ubuntu+1 2018-02-15
<donofrio> if I want to clone packages installed on 16.04 server cloud image to a 18.04 server cloud image would I be able to diff the apt-? or just use apt-clone? from 16.04 to 18.04
<donofrio> (figured I'd ask here as well consider 18.04 is not quite out yet?)
<lotuspsychje> donofrio: we still in devel branch at the moment
<lotuspsychje> donofrio: not suggested for production yet
<lotuspsychje> donofrio: release in april, LTS upgrade reccomended on 18.04.1
<lotuspsychje> donofrio: if you want to help right now, you can test a 18.04 daily server?
<marathon> Good morning, hackers
<gpunk> hi , i have a kernel warning
<gpunk> https://hastebin.com/huyemegako.go
<lotuspsychje> gpunk: did you install latest 18.04 daily clean?
<gpunk> nope
<lotuspsychje> gpunk: what did you do then exactly
<gpunk> I think it happends when i lunch youtube
<lotuspsychje> gpunk: are you on ubuntu 18.04?
<gpunk> yes
<gpunk> kubuntu-dev
<gpunk> bionic...
<lotuspsychje> gpunk: found something similar here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1715609
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1715609 in linux (Ubuntu Zesty) "kernel warning: skb_warn_bad_offload" [Medium,In progress]
<lotuspsychje> gpunk: let me ask again, did you upgrade to 18.04 or clean install daily?
<gpunk> i installed days ago a clean daily build
<lotuspsychje> ok
<gpunk> it s not the same bug ubottu
<gpunk> i have WARN_ON(i915_gem_object_has_pinned_pages(obj)) not  skb_warn_bad_offload
<lotuspsychje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1687222
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1687222 in linux (Ubuntu) "WARN_ON(i915_gem_object_has_pinned_pages(obj))" [Medium,Expired]
<lotuspsychje> bug expired, perhaps make a new one gpunk ?
<gpunk> i'll try :)
<lotuspsychje> gpunk: perhaps try different kernels as a test in your case?
<gpunk> ok i'll try that too , thank you
<lotuspsychje> gpunk: at wich point you get stuck exactly?
<gpunk> i dont get stuck, it just happends that i saw it
<lotuspsychje> gpunk: you can boot into desktop fine?
<gpunk> yes
<lotuspsychje> ah
<donofrio> lotuspsychje, yes I'll be glad to test....
<donofrio> Folks what should I do to clear that last error?  https://apaste.info/cVss
<donofrio> installed info - https://apaste.info/kugD
<lotuspsychje> !info systemd
<ubottu> systemd (source: systemd): system and service manager. In component main, is important. Version 235-3ubuntu3 (bionic), package size 2858 kB, installed size 11816 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<lotuspsychje> donofrio: tell us the whole story, you installed xfce ontop of gnome or so?
<wmww> Clang won't install on 18.04. (clang : Depends: clang-5.0 (>= 5.0~) but it is not going to be installed)
<wmww> If you drill down, you eventually get to `libc6-i386 : Depends: libc6 (= 2.26-0ubuntu2) but 2.26-0ubuntu2.1 is to be installed`
<wmww> Someone else reproduced, so it would seem its not just me.
<swein> wmww: any issues building from source?
<wmww> Building Clang from source? Haven't tried.
<swein> doesn't fix your root cause for apt install, but just a thought
<wmww> Is this an issue everyone is running into?
<swein> I'll test it right now
<swein> just latest bionic apt install? no specific version?
<swein> I got the same error
<swein> clang : Depends: clang-5.0 (>= 5.0~) but it is not going to be installed
<swein> am I reading it right that it wants clang 5.0 to be installed before being able to install clang5? lol
<nacc> swein: clang is a metapackage
<nacc> tracking the latest clang aiui
<TJ-> swein: the issue is the libc6 2.26-0ubuntu2.1 package is un artful-updates, not bionic
<flocculant> wmww: clang install would seemingly work for me https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nRwChcJVTr/
<wmww> flocculant: What version of libc6 do you have (`apt show libc6 | grep -i version`)
<wmww> Mine is 2.26-0ubuntu2.1
<flocculant> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BGcxvvpt2b/
<wmww> do an update and upgrade (or don't, if you don't want it to break)
<flocculant> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JPQWvKQrrj/
<flocculant> no artful stuff here I assume
<flocculant> I have the 2.26-0ubuntu2 not 2.26-0ubuntu2.1.
<wmww> I fixed it with `sudo apt install libc6-dev=2.26-0ubuntu2 libc6=2.26-0ubuntu2` (had to downgrade both libc6 and libc6-dev in the same command)
#ubuntu+1 2018-02-16
<donofrio> so I did apt-get install ubuntu-server on my 18.04 install and then in the console it shows this https://apaste.info/zU9t what do I pic (i'm USA english normal inputkeyboard)
<shelet> help please! i have ubuntu studio, bionic beaver. this morning, system asked me to do upgrade, so i did. then it told me to reboot to finish upgrade, so i did. when i went back in it won't start xfce. if i try startx from command line it tells me fatal server error: unrecognized option: vt1 -keeptty -auth /tmp/serverauth.1V9dTn8Dws
<shelet> after today's dist-upgrade, x won't start. help please?
<ikonia> check the logs
<ikonia> see why it won't start
<shelet> ikonia, if i try startx from terminal it's giving me 'fatal server error: unrecognized option: vt1 -keeptty -auth /tmp/serverauth.blah
<ikonia> don't run start x
<ikonia> view the logs from the session manager and xorg service starting up 
<shelet> you mean /var/log/syslog? or which?
<ikonia> thats the syslog
<shelet> ikonia,  in /var/log/Xorg.0.log I see things like 'falling back to old probe method for fbdev', 'falling back to  old probe method for vesa', 'no devices detected', 'no screens found'
<ikonia> looks for errors, not warning
<shelet> ikonia, right. well, the ones marked EE are "failed to load module 'blah'"  and right at the end, "no screens found"
<shelet> and "no devices detected.
<ikonia> failed to load module....
<shelet> the modules failing to load are: "nvidia", "modesetting", "nvidia"
<ikonia> so there is your problem
<shelet> ikonia, ok, so what do i do? (feeling like an idiot asking, but haven't got a clue... at least that computer is connected to wifi.  apt-get something?)
<ikonia> the nvidia module isn't loading
<shelet> right, and?
<ikonia> find out why
<shelet> that same log says "Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)"
<ikonia> so the nvidia log is missing
<shelet> so i should apt-get install nvidia?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> why are you using a developer pre-release 
<ikonia> you seem to be looking for a standard user experience
<shelet> ikonia, sorry. it's worked great in the past to use the cutting-edge stuff
<shelet> but you're probably right
<ikonia> it's not cutting edge, it's development, it WILL break
<ikonia> if you're not confident fixing it, you really shouldn't be using it
<shelet> ikonia, understood. well, perhaps you can help me fix it for today and then i'll look into rolling back to the latest stable version?
<ikonia> I think I'd rather (personally) you just rolled back
<ikonia> (or re-installed to be accurate)
<shelet> sigh
<donofrio> do you folks know how I can get past this message https://apaste.info/Ndel (I'm on 18.04 fwiw)
<donofrio> here is what I get when I try dpkg fix - https://apaste.info/AB54
<donofrio> :(
<nacc> donofrio: on my 18.04,, /etc/resolv.conf is a symlink to ../run/resolvconf/resolv.conf (e.g. /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf)
<nacc> donofrio: i'm guessing that maybe you have a slightly altered config?
<donofrio> nope
<nacc> donofrio: nope as in it's the same symlink for you?
<donofrio> it seems to be upset with systemd package, I'm just wondering how to skip this message and allow it to contiune finishing package things
<nacc> donofrio: did you read what i just wrote?
<nacc> donofrio: you can't "skip" the message
<nacc> donofrio: on your system now, for instance, `ls -ahl /etc/resolv.conf`
<donofrio> oh yah I see that now....dunno why it's upset with resolve
<nacc> donofrio: see what?
<donofrio> just noticed that "cp: '/etc/resolv.conf' and '/run/systemd/resolve/stub-resolv.conf' are the same file" was upset as well as systemd
<nacc> donofrio: i'm sorry, i don't understand what your point is
<nacc> systemd is not 'upset'
<nacc> the systemd package failed to install because it was not able to run one of its scripts
<nacc> because your /etc/resolv.conf is already the same (possibly via symlink) as /run/systemd/resolve/stub-resolv.conf
<nacc> donofrio: hence why i asked what the status is o your system
<nacc> donofrio: which you have not yet provided
<donofrio> status like?  it's up and working or?
<nacc> donofrio: really, I asked what is `ls -ahl /etc/resolv.conf`
<donofrio> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 39 Feb 15 03:35 /etc/resolv.conf -> ../run/systemd/resolve/stub-resolv.conf
<nacc> donofrio: right, which, afaict, is not the default
<nacc> donofrio: but that's the issue for systemd, which is about to do a `cp /etc/resolv.conf /run/systemd/resolve/stub-resolv.conf` or v.v. and it can't if they are symlinked to each other
<nacc> it might be a bug
<donofrio> What should I do to make it like it should be......I mean /etc/resolve.conf is standard so I'm guessing its the nested one that is not default
<nacc> what nested one?
<nacc> donofrio: your /etc/resolv.conf is pointing to somewhere that systemd (package) does not expect it to
<donofrio> so I should break the symlink?
<nacc> donofrio: how did your system get to 18.04? is it a fresh install? upgrade?
<nacc> donofrio: you can 'fix' the systemd package issue by probably pointing /etc/resolv.conf to the file i mentioned it is on my system (which should also exist on yours), temporarily and thenputting it back
<donofrio> fresh install from https://partner-images.canonical.com/core/bionic/current/
<donofrio> from https://partner-images.canonical.com/core/bionic/current/ubuntu-bionic-core-cloudimg-amd64-root.tar.gz
<donofrio> I've been apt-getting the system up to what I need 'ubuntu-desktop' and the like....and it's tripping over this....sdo not know if the 1.2k packages have had there template tags processed and the like?
<donofrio> here is full output of what I see - https://apaste.info/vSjK
<donofrio> starts at line 65
<donofrio> and at line 568 is where it says it's upset with location of resolv.conf
<nacc> donofrio: wait this is an ubuntu core image?
<donofrio> yep
<nacc> no, that's not ubuntu core, it's something else
<nacc> ubuntu core is at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-core/16/stable/current/ubuntu-core-16-amd64.img.xz
<nacc> donofrio: is this more WSL stuff?
<donofrio> of course it is :)
<donofrio> I couldn't update from 17.04 to 17.10 things broke so I reinstalled with 1709 of win10 (got lots of new fixes for WSL) and installed lxrunoffline that I used to install from the tar file to what I have now
<donofrio> here is me installing in (along with 16.04 on left (on right its 18.04)) https://1drv.ms/f/s!AsBlZbBf72iNoL8tiTMnKYmVWmeM9A - ignore unneeded onedrive login
<donofrio> screen2gif way cool
<donofrio> I mv'ed the /run stub resolve file to my homedir then I get https://apaste.info/GBpR should I mv theese files as well?  wish I could 'blacklist' a package allowing it to stay installed just do not attempt up upgrade it....probably not the correct thought just a thought
<donofrio> so the stub one is needed for apt it seems....
<donofrio> dang I removed systemd and it added it right back - lol
<donofrio> output of my "attempt" at a workaround - https://apaste.info/d2Gq
<nacc> donofrio: what? no one said mv anyting
<nacc> donofrio: also whtever image you used is absolutely the wrong thing
<nacc> that's for docker
<nacc> (i just checked with the image folks)
<donofrio> nacc, that image/tar file is what is needed to install when the "ms store" is not installed all details listed in this ticket https://github.com/DDoSolitary/LxRunOffline/issues/21#issuecomment-365856589
<nacc> donofrio: ok, so using a 3rd party tool to install an unsupported thing
<nacc> great choices all around :)
<nacc> and then asking ubuntu to solve your issues
<donofrio> only choice you mean
<nacc> uh, no, just run ubuntu
<donofrio> no in corp setup like I use its the only option as there is no vmware (mdm agent) airwatch client fr uairwatch  for ubuntu/linux
<donofrio> here is my setup (when I was running 17.04 - http://www.tinyurl.com/donofrioworkdesk)
<nacc> i have no idea what any of that is
<nacc> and i don't particularly care :)
<donofrio> I couldn't do-release-upgrade so I reinstalled windows 10 corp image that is mandated to use this on corp network
<nacc> so don't use ubuntu
<nacc> problem solved?
<donofrio> no not at all.... why the os bigotry can we all not coesist and enjoy the projects that make our daily lives better?
<nacc> donofrio: it's not bigotry
<nacc> you consistently ignore what is supported where
<donofrio> this is a 18.04 channel
<nacc> donofrio: for *ubuntu*
<nacc> not wsl
<nacc> you know that
<nacc> because i tell you that every week
<donofrio> I'm here with 18.04 and asking questions before is "all finished" in hopes that I cnaa help make this a better project
<nacc> donofrio: installed in a way that is unsupported, as well
<donofrio> what do you mean?
<nacc> so again, think about it from our (volunteer) perspective
<nacc> you used a docker image
<donofrio> I start with the core tar file - doesn't get more standard than that
<nacc> to do something not docker
<nacc> that file is *not* what you think it is
<donofrio> I'm not using docker at all
<nacc> donofrio: right, then you should not be using those files
<donofrio> did you review that github link?
<nacc> i don't care about that link
<nacc> since that's another not ubuntu thing
<donofrio> is is an ubuntu thing the whole thread has been about ubuntu, hence why I said "why os bigetory" I get the feeling like your upset because "no kernel" is running so why help, well userspace is what I need to get my job done and I'd love to not only help anyone else that is trying this but also my co-workers that will not  use 17.04 because it's "three years old"
<donofrio> mistype "will not use 16.04" I meant
<nacc> 'lxrunoffline' does not exist in ubuntu
<nacc> so it's not an ubuntu thing
<nacc> running some random program that installs ubuntu in windows does not make you supported
<donofrio> lxrunoffline is only the guide to get ubuntu installed
<donofrio> but it uses the presses ubuntu core tar file that is created by ubuntu folks
<nacc> *for* docker
<nacc> seriously.
<donofrio> so I do not see why it's a go away feeling I'm getting from you, I have 62 updates and relies from the author of that lxrunoffline project as he helped get this working and I'm only here because this resolve issue....and systems issue so please "keep an open mind" please and help
<nacc> "You simply download the tar files built for Docker"
<donofrio> not using docker at all..
<nacc> so then seek support from that tool's authro
<nacc> doing things that are not supported using their own tools
<donofrio> that you've thumbed your nose and not read any of the effort yet from that githib linkk :(
<nacc> donofrio: you refuse to listen, and you've done this ... for months now?
<nacc> i have given you clear information on how to fix your issue
<nacc> and informed you that you are doing unsupported things
<donofrio> you have to realize while I'm an early adopter of this technology many others will be coming in the next two years so WSL and the hatred towards WSL and its uses will not help anyone out...just saying... 
<nacc> i don't hate WSL
<nacc> it's explicitly not supported
<nacc> which again, you ignore all the time
<donofrio> nacc, what "clear inforation on how to fix" all I heard was, install ubuntu bare metal, and I cannot get on my corp network without windows
<Odd_Bloke> donofrio: So is the issue that you can't use the regular WSL install mechanism because you have no network access?
<nacc> donofrio: you need to fix the symlink that is broken
<donofrio> why is it "not supported?"  It's a released product built into released version of windows that is Not insider just standard windows
<Odd_Bloke> Or am I misunderstanding the issue?
<nacc> !ubuwin
<ubottu> Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<nacc> donofrio: i have to send that faq to you *every* week
<donofrio> Odd_Bloke, what is the case is we have a NAC network here that requires the use of VMWare AirWatch product, and to date no linux client exists so its unable to get an dhcp from an ethernet hookup - hence why I'm installing though windows
<Odd_Bloke> donofrio: OK, but you can install WSL from Windows normally.
<Odd_Bloke> So why not just do that?
<donofrio> I work for a hospital that locked down all ethernet and wifi access
<donofrio> yep
<donofrio> Odd_Bloke, I am - tinyurl.com/donofrioworkdesk shows my full write up on how I used it wwhen I was w10 1703 w/17.04 apt-upgraded from 16.04 but cannot go from 17.04 to 18 breaks everything so I rebuilt windows 10 corp build 1709 with wsl and lxrunoffline beacuse our corp build doesn't have "the ms store" so the is the only way to install - using tar files and lxrunoffline
<donofrio> keep in mind this is corp desktop on corp network with corp lockdowns but I still gotta have my ubuntu....it's a godsend to keep me happy
<hggdh> and, how, exactly, is this relevant to this channel?
<Odd_Bloke> donofrio: Please move this conversation to #ubuntu-on-windows.
<donofrio> I'm running 18.04 and asking about what do I need to do to work around my current issues of https://apaste.info/d2Gq error
<hggdh> no, you are not. You are running Windows, and trying to install something in an unsupported way
<hggdh> I understand it would be nice to be able to do it, but this is NOT #ubuntu+1
<donofrio> hggdh, did you see my apaste link?  (I'm talking in ubuntu-on-windows now) https://apaste.info/d2Gq
<BLZbubba> nvidia-384 is complaining, e.g.: "Depends: libc6-dev but it is not going to be installed"
<BLZbubba> it wants libc-i386 and i would guess some other 32 bit libraries, is there a way to install those in bionic?
<BLZbubba> i don't see any ia32 packages
<donofrio> hggdh, when I type cat /etc/*release* it returns "18.04" so I'm still wondering why people say this is not an 18.04 topic
<nacc> BLZbubba: i think this is a packaging bug
<nacc> BLZbubba: the version in bionic is behind the one in artful
<nacc> BLZbubba: i pinged about it yesterday, let me look again
<nacc> BLZbubba: i'm asking the respective uploaders now to find out
<nacc> BLZbubba: i think you can make it work by forcing it to use the version in bionic (which is a downgrade)
<nacc> BLZbubba: i can try and walk you through it
<BLZbubba> i'm using bionic 
<nacc> BLZbubba: i know
<nacc> BLZbubba: the problem is a security fix went into artful
<nacc> and not bionic
<BLZbubba> gotcha
<nacc> so the bionic version is less than artful
<BLZbubba> security is overrated
<nacc> :)
<BLZbubba> for what i'm doing anyway :P
<nacc> i think it might have raced with bionic opening, but i'm not sure
<BLZbubba> ok what should i try
<nacc> BLZbubba: can you paste the exact command you are runing and the output? pastebin it, i mean
<BLZbubba> is it going to skip the 32 bit libs or is there something needed to get them to install?
<nacc> BLZbubba: yeah we have to help apt out here to use the one fromm the archive (which is 'older') which apt won't do on its own
<BLZbubba> http://uberdl.com/bionic.txt
<nacc> apt-get install nvidia-384 libc6-dev=2.26-0ubuntu2 libc6-i386=2.26-0ubuntu2 lib32gcc1
<BLZbubba> refresh the link
<nacc> add libc6=2.26-0ubuntu2
<BLZbubba> ok its loading, thanks!
<nacc> BLZbubba: yw
<nacc> BLZbubba: basically for your own knowlede, we resolved the issue for apt, which by default refuses to downgrade packages to resolve installations
<BLZbubba> that is the right thing to do by default for sure
<nacc> yeah
<nacc> it's an 'unsafe' operation
<nacc> but bionic is 'unsafe' sort of definitionally ;)
<BLZbubba> haha for sure
<BLZbubba> though i'm using it on a couple of desktops and a ceph cluster and it has been working great
<nacc> yeah i've had very few issues here
<donofrio> is did ubuntu get sold?  is it not canonical.com  anymore?
<donofrio> I only ask because my tar file that I built with is from https://partner-images.canonical.com/core/bionic/current/ not 3rd party
<nacc> donofrio: i'm not sure what the one question has to do with the other, but no, ubuntu did not get 'sold'
<donofrio> nacc, it's just a reply to you when you said that was from docker, so I relooked and it is from canonical.com and no one else
<nacc> donofrio: i never said it was from docker
<nacc> donofrio: i said it was *for* docker
<donofrio> only thing I'm having issues with now is these four lines "[/usr/lib/tmpfiles.d/tmp.conf:15] Failed to replace specifiers: /tmp/systemd-private-%b-*" (three more varants but same /tmp/systemd-private* varants)
<Odd_Bloke> donofrio: As discussed, you aren't going to get support here; if you want to do something this unsupported, you need to be able to dig in to the problems and solve them yourself.
<donofrio> Odd_Bloke, I'm just trying to find help for something that should work, I am willing to help out just need to know where to do what?
<Odd_Bloke> donofrio: You'll need to dig in to the problem; look around for other similar error reports and work out if they apply to your situation, maybe dig in to the systemd source code to understand what the errors mean.
<nacc> tbh, it seems like you're working from a buggy snapshot
<nacc> i.e., one with systemd already there
#ubuntu+1 2018-02-17
<libben> So I have installed 18.04 and pointed during installation to my enp1s0 card. It picks upp static dhcp from my router. Now. I dont see systemd-networkd 
<libben> Everything works as I want. I just wonder why I dont have systemd-networkd
<libben> Also, what is the best way to rename my interfaces with? ip link set enp1s0 name eth1 ?
<libben> I did that on an 16.04 installation, but that was not saved after reboot.
<libben> Hmm.  uops. i forgot that it's service networkd 
<libben> how do you create a veth in netplan? cant see any examples of it in the manpage
#ubuntu+1 2018-02-18
<user128> hi, I am unable to install the zfs-dkms package on 18.04 development branch. the build log is pretty empty and contains "No targets specified and no makefile found" line. is there a way to get zfs working on 18.04?
<lotuspsychje_> !zfs
<ubottu> For information concerning ZFS and Ubuntu, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<user128> i already know how to use zfs. the package in 18.04 is quite broken.
<user128> I got it to work by resorting to manual steps.
<lotuspsychje_> !info zfs-dkms
<ubottu> zfs-dkms (source: zfs-linux): OpenZFS filesystem kernel modules for Linux. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.6.5.11-1ubuntu5 (bionic), package size 1053 kB, installed size 8018 kB
<lotuspsychje_> tomreyn tsimonq2 flocculant you guys know something about this^
<tsimonq2> lotuspsychje_: Seems there's a version in -proposed that bumps minor version.
<tsimonq2> My first bet would be to try that.
<tsimonq2> (you know, in a contained environment that can't touch prod...)
<lotuspsychje_> oh he quit sorry tsimonq2 
<lotuspsychje_> more coffee to the rescue :p
<tsimonq2> np
<ducasse> zfs.ko is already distributed with the kernel, the zfs-dkms package shouldn't be needed with ubuntu kernels aiui
<uebera||> Hi. Is there a certain reason why "roundcube" is/has been dropped for Bionic? (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/roundcube)
<tomreyn> uebera||: if you take a looka t the changelog you'll know  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/roundcube/+changelog
<uebera||> tomreyn: "Deleted in bionic-release on 2018-02-16 (Reason: Depends on php-mcrypt, removed in php7.2; LP: #1749745)"; and this is even marked as "Fix released" (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php-crypt-chap/+bug/1749745)? I.e., maintainers don't bother tracking/checking upstream changes anymore? https://www.roundcubeforum.net/index.php?topic=23405.0 Great...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1749745 in gosa (Ubuntu) "php7.2 has removed the mcrypt module" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<nacc> uebera||: if you want to help package it and adjust it in Debian, we can sync it back down
<tomreyn> uebera||: please file a bug to drop the mcrypt dependency in debian and update #1749745 to point this out.
#ubuntu+1 2019-02-13
<sparr> I'm experiencing a kernel bug(?) causing cpu cores to soft lock one at a time. I can't open new web browser tabs right now, but I can run w3m. I'd like to possibly collect any useful info about the bug, and also figure out how to install a newer kernel than 4.19
<tomreyn> ubuntu-bug linux helps you collect logs and post a bug report
<sparr> I managed to upgrade to a mainline kernel. If the problem doesn't recur then I doubt I'll need to submit a bug. if it does, I'll go back to the latest supported kernel and report it.
<tomreyn> reporting a bug using the standard kernel could ensure it gets fixed, others benefit from the fix, have a better out of the box experience than you.
<tomreyn> but it's a matter of how much you believe in communities helping each other.
<sparr> if it's already fixed in the new kernel, would my report make a differnce in whether or not the fix is backported?
<hggdh> sparr: yes. It will all depend on which kernel version added the bug, and which one corrected it
<sparr> at the very least I'll test with whatever kernel ships with disco
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic disco | sparr 
<ubottu> sparr: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.19.0.12.13 (disco), package size 2 kB, installed size 15 kB
<sparr> yeah, that's the one I was experiencing the bug on earlier, I think
<sparr> definitely 4.19.0-12, not sure about the .13?
<sparr> "systemd[1]: unattended-upgrades.service: Succeeded." <-- would this explain why my machine just spontaneously rebooted?
<sparr> hopefully unrelatedly... something I've done today has led to powertop being terminated by "SIGSEGV (Address boundary error)" almost immediately after starting, before it displays any results. I don't even know how to troubleshoot that.
<sparr> I got powertop to give me a core dump, but unfortunately it's compiled without debugging symbols
<tomreyn> sparr: there is powertop-dbg
<sparr> I compiled with debugging symbols myself, collected some data, am now out of ideas / gdb-fu
<sparr> but it's on a mainline kernel, so I'm seeking help elsewhere
#ubuntu+1 2019-02-14
<tomreyn> does "snap list" on 19.04 pre-releases still list a gnome package?
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: ask blueskaj, he's on dingo
<tomreyn> thanks
<hggdh> tomreyn: I have gtk-common-themes as a snap on Disco
<OerHeks> this is introduuced with 18.04, i have that snap too
<tomreyn> hggdh: i did a test install with the latest 19.04 pre-release build (from about a week ago) today and got https://termbin.com/5rno
<tomreyn> not sure why you have fewer there
<tomreyn> gnome-3-26-1604 is the one i was wondering about
<tomreyn> this is to ensure desktop icons still show in current gnome verisons, amongst other, AFAIK.
<tomreyn> it's also a dirty hack, IMO, and one which makes you depend on snaps (which i don't want to, i want it gone) if you run gnome.
<hggdh> tomreyn: IDK either I have, on this laptop, both Gnome and KDE installed (running under KDE right now). But the g-c-t versions are quite different, with mine being 0.1-7-g1feddba
<hggdh> my gnome-calculator package is also more up-to-date. I guess you are not running Disco
<tomreyn> hggdh: i do, according to "lsb_release -ds" and to "cat /etc/os-release" and based on /etc/apt/sources.list
<tomreyn> the build i used is dated 20190203
<tomreyn> downloaded today from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<tomreyn> will retry with the one form "pending"
<tomreyn> how did you install, hggdh ?
<hggdh> I upgraded from Cosmic
<hggdh> and, since then, just the common full-upgrade
<hggdh> tomreyn: so it may well be that I did not get the snaps because I already had the packages
<tomreyn> i see
<tomreyn> it's still a while until the release so i guess we'll see those loose ends come together yet
<hggdh> tomreyn: also, it is probable you are getting the snaps from stable, not edge or candidate
<hggdh> edge is at 3.31.90+git21.4a93134
<hggdh> (for gnome-calculator)
<tomreyn> of course, should be stable, i got a release preview
<hggdh> tomreyn: sort of OK there, I personally do not quite like the version differences between package and snap
<tomreyn> I personally do not quite like snap.
<tomreyn> Or having to depend on it.
<hggdh> I sort of like them. For example, building a raspberry setup is quite easy with snap; also, I can have -- for example -- libreoffice up-to-date.
<hggdh> but... perhaps the deployment could be a bit more controlled
<hggdh> another example, my pycharm-professional and clion are now snaps, and I do not need to worry about upgrading them (except for the plugins)
<tomreyn> it's surely nice from a developer POV.
<tomreyn> as a user, it can feel like you're getting stuff force fed
<hggdh> yeah, quite a niche there, not really like the casual user
<tomreyn> i have a couple issues with it, i guess the most relevant one is that it effectively undermines the security teams' oversight on what ends up on an ubuntu system
<hggdh> that would be an interesting discussion with them
<tomreyn> they did a great job in keeping ubuntu secure during the past years. just now you have this second, uncontrolled, way to have software installed, much or most of which is not vetted, and users have no or no good enough means to tell apart which snap they can trust and which they cant
<tomreyn> you're right, i wont perster you more, sorry ;)
<tomreyn> *pester
<tomreyn> polish needed https://i.imgur.com/omhd91p.png
<tomreyn> just to update my former report: the list of installed snaps with the latest installer snapshot remains the same
<tomreyn> but things can change until the release
#ubuntu+1 2019-02-15
<sparr> when I use modifier keys like shift or alt my mouse gets stuck until I tap them again, sometimes a few times, sometimes a different key than the one I pressed before. I'm not sure how to troubleshoot that.
<sparr> sorry, not mouse, trackpad
<aurolac> is 19.04 targeting 5.0 kernel?
<guiverc> aurolac, my current 19.04 kernel is 4.19.0-12
<guiverc> also it's about a week before feature freeze for 19.04 (as I recall), so it's getting late in the cycle
<guiverc> aurolac, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiscoDingo/ReleaseSchedule
<aurolac> yeah.. however i think theres a diff between feature freeze and kernel freeze no?
<aurolac> considering 18.10 is already at 4.18
<aurolac> would surprise me if they are not targeting past 4.19
<krytarik> Maybe #ubuntu-kernel knows more.
<lotuspsychje> think before official release, anything can happen right?
<guiverc> aurolac, yep, kernel free in the wiki doc I provided says april 4 for 19.04
<guiverc> s/free/freeze
<ducasse> no, i doubt we'll get a more recent kernel
<aurolac> :/
<lotuspsychje> aurolac: is there a reson you need 5.0?
<aurolac> ukuu to the rescue ;)
<aurolac> i think wireguard is included in 5.0
<lotuspsychje> we have a crewmember experimenting with 5.0 on 19.04 atm, if you want ill let him contact you aurolac 
<ducasse> i wosh ukuu didn't give users the impression mainline kernels are fine for daily use
<ducasse> *wish
<aurolac> i dont think ukuu gives any impression 
<lotuspsychje> we seen alot of users that do aurolac 
<aurolac> aye
<lotuspsychje> its like ducasse says, not meant for daily use
<lotuspsychje> if you help testing, sure or a hardware fail on some kernel
<aurolac> i wouldnt install an rc myself however generally i haven't had issues with mainline kernels tbh
<lotuspsychje> aurolac: also, if something doesnt work on a current kernel, we strongly advice filing a !bug before messing with kernels
<aurolac> err good to know
#ubuntu+1 2020-02-11
<feoh> Evening all
<feoh> Anyone else seeing: dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/libdleyna-core-1.0-5_0.6.0-3_amd64.deb (--unpack): in their apt dist-upgrade on 20.04?
<lotuspsychje> lets see
<lotuspsychje> feoh: i dont have that package installed, can you tell us wich package that it depens on?
<feoh> Good question let me look up the apt syntax for that.
<prologic> [13:57:24]  <prologic>	Is there a problem with the flocal-security repo on 20.04 right now?
<prologic> [13:57:25]  <prologic>	E: The repository 'http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu focal-security InRelease' is not signed.
<Bashing-om> !info libdleyna-core focal
<ubottu> Package libdleyna-core does not exist in focal
<lotuspsychje> prologic: can you pastebin the whole output plz?
<prologic> Sure can
<lotuspsychje> prologic: i just updated to latest, no issues with apt here
<tomreyn> sudo /bin/true && cat &>/tmp/aptlog < <(sudo apt-get -y update 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; sudo apt-get -syV full-upgrade 2>&1;); nc termbin.com 9999 </tmp/aptlog && rm /tmp/aptlog 
<tomreyn> ^ can help diagnosing apt issues
<feoh> tttThanks
<prologic> https://gist.github.com/prologic/987a2084ef3b6fa6dc708b494c045248
<feoh> I'll give that a shot
<feoh> I wonder if it got brought in when I installed krita
<lotuspsychje> feoh: if you doublecheck, i can install & test if you want
<tomreyn> prologic: are you using a proxy?
<prologic> no
<lotuspsychje> prologic: and for wich reason are you using backports on 20.04?
<prologic> some packages I can't get on 20.04
<prologic> Also FWIW I'm using the upstream ubuntu:20.04 docker image as a base here
<tomreyn> is this a regular ubuntu installation you did yourself?
<feoh> lotuspsychje: No worries. I can't get any of the depends or rdepends or anything to leak what might have brought this package in.
<tomreyn> where is the docker image from exactly?
<feoh> DockerHub I'd wager :)
<prologic> here https://hub.docker.com/layers/ubuntu/library/ubuntu/20.04/images/sha256-7345a0001b12b9d537ae2936205827ddd6a9aac6616943e67f9623d2ef338c52
<prologic> Anyway if there are no KP I'll carry on and figure this out on my own
<prologic> it was working upuntil recently so I don't htink it was something I did necessarily :)
<prologic> And the base image itself hasn't been updated in over a month
<prologic> so 🤷‍♂️
<tomreyn> i assume 'KP' doesn't stand for 'kommunist party' but 'known problems' there?
<prologic> D'oh I think I suspect whats happenning
<tomreyn> i don't know who the publisher of this image is https://hub.docker.com/u/doijanky - or whether you should trust them. but i assume you researched this already.
<prologic> Running out of disk space can cause this :)
<prologic> stupid symptoms of a different underlying problem you can't see
<tomreyn> oh interesting effect
<prologic> indeed
<prologic> Just confimring it now
<prologic> Also I assume the publishers of the image are you guys :)
<prologic> By "you guys" I mean someone in the Ubuntu development community/team :)
<prologic> it is part of the Docker Hub "official images" afterall :)
<prologic> Confirmed
<tomreyn> could be, i don't know, but i'm not official ubuntu either. ;)
<prologic> running out of disk space maeks apt go crazy with gpg signed repos
<tomreyn> or i'm not anyways ;)
<prologic> TIL
<tomreyn> it's a rare result of running out of disk space, but obviously you shouldn't do that ni the first place.
<prologic> obviously :)
<prologic> but who monitors the disk space of ephemeral vms used for dev :)
<tomreyn> not you ;-)
<prologic> not anyone I suspect :D
<prologic> Unless you're Fb and your dev machine is an ex production machine
<lotuspsychje> prologic: does apt spit out same errors when disabling backports?
<prologic> I didn't try sorry
<prologic> it was Disk Space that caused this
<tomreyn> the gist showed the error for multiple repositories, so i assume it would have
<feoh> lotuspsychje: Wherever it came from I fixed the problem. The install was whining about failing to overwrite is an old version of the same package, so I just removed that, ran the apt --fix-broken install and everything worked.
<feoh> Thank you for helping me prod at this and get it going ultimately :)
<lotuspsychje> ok
<lotuspsychje> feoh: so wich package was this about exactly?
<feoh> libdleyna-core-1.0-3
<lotuspsychje> i know but was there a main package this depended on?
<feoh>   Depends: libgupnp-1.2-0 (>= 0.20.7)
<feoh> That, libc, and glib2
<lotuspsychje> prologic feoh you guys have a launchpad account?
<feoh> I do
<lotuspsychje> feoh: wanna test an easy qbittorrent bug?
<feoh> Absolutely!
<feoh> Provided said testing is short-ish, I've gotta get sleep at some point along the curve :)
<lotuspsychje> feoh: sudo apt install qbitorrent, and launch please
<lotuspsychje> if it crashes for you, please affect bug #1862016
<ubottu> bug 1862016 in qbittorrent (Ubuntu) "qbittorrent crashed with SIGABRT in raise()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1862016
<feoh> installing
<feoh> UI comes up just fine
<feoh> Anything you need me to do further to validate other than just bringing up the GUI?
<lotuspsychje> feoh: try to search function or adding a torrent
<feoh> k
<lotuspsychje> mine crashes after 3sec
<lotuspsychje> doing nothing
<feoh> Search works great
<lotuspsychje> weird
<feoh> Bummer.
<feoh> I'm running stock Gnome
<lotuspsychje> same
<feoh> dunno if that has anything to do with it
<feoh> huh
<feoh> Anything else you'd like me to try?
<lotuspsychje> feoh: try adding something after searching a keyword
<feoh> Yup, attempting to download crashed it
<feoh> Caught signal: SIGSEGV
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<lotuspsychje> affect yourself plz?
<feoh> Pardon me?
<feoh> Ah, twiddle the bug. Gotcha.
<lotuspsychje> tnx for your time feoh 
<tomreyn> "This bug affects 1 person. Does this bug affect you?"
<feoh> My pleasure happy to help
<feoh> It's a nice client
<lotuspsychje> feoh: here's another eay test if youre up to it, bug #1849787
<ubottu> bug 1849787 in gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock (Ubuntu) "The dock is shown in front of full screen windows since 19.10" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1849787
<feoh> lotuspsychje: There's that sleep thing, but I just got paged out of bed again so. Yay? :)
<feoh> I've also got a few of my own reported bugs in LP that I can validate as no longer being a thing in 20.04
<lotuspsychje> feoh: feel free to share, always glad to test things
<user14> Good day, anyone here tried to install 20.04 dev on a Hyper-V VM?
<user14> Well yes, 20.04 installs fine in Hyper-V, there seems to be no package for the 5.4 kernel specific for azure yet, so Enhanced session will not ben working.
<arif-ali> what's the current state of focal for raspberry pi, I ran the daily from iso.qa.u.c, and setting up a bridge using netplan doesn't seem to be working after reboot, is that a known issue? Is this the best channel for this?
<lotuspsychje> arif-ali: i did not test the iso for PI myself yet, but at this stage a lot is still changing, like the server installer is being worked on etc
<lotuspsychje> there's still alot of breakage and bugs currently that need revision
<arif-ali> lotuspsychje: no worries, I was able to boot it, and get an ip on it without a problem. doing a netplan try/apply works, and the bridge gets an IP. But the bridge doesn't come up with ipv4 on startup.
<lotuspsychje> arif-ali: do you suspect a specific package?
<lotuspsychje> we could check the packagename's recent bugs for example on fossa
<arif-ali> will have to dig deep on where specifically the issue is that is causing it, may have to do that after EOD
<lotuspsychje> arif-ali: this user for example filed one against systemd: bug #1860926
<ubottu> bug 1860926 in systemd (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 20.04 Systemd fails to configure bridged network" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1860926
<arif-ali> ok, that could be it, thanks
<lotuspsychje> if you suspect its the same, please affect yourself to the bug, this helps the community to solve
<arif-ali> I was searching specifically for rpi, and not more generally
<arif-ali> yeah, will do
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<lotuspsychje> arif-ali: did you find it similar?
<lotuspsychje> feoh: did you report bug #1862782 ?
<ubottu> bug 1862782 in dleyna-core (Ubuntu) "package libdleyna-core-1.0-5 (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: poging tot overschrijven van '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libdleyna-core-1.0.so.5.0.0', wat ook in pakket libdleyna-core-1.0-3:amd64 0.6.0-1 zit" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1862782
<feoh> I didn't
<lotuspsychje> feoh: then can you doublecheck if that was your issue yesterday?
<arif-ali> lotuspsychje: it does look similar, but I will double check later, when I can verify and test the particular scenario. I want to start from a fresh flash of the image, and ensure I follow the same steps as that bug
<lotuspsychje> great, tnx for taking your time for it arif-ali 
<lotuspsychje> in this stage, we can use all the help :p
<arif-ali> :) no worries
<feoh> lotuspsychjesure
<lotuspsychje> tnx feoh that looks like the same package of your issue right?
<feoh> yes. marked it as affecting me and posted my successful work-around.
<lotuspsychje> +1 for your work feoh ; )
<feoh> Pleasure.
<feoh> lotuspsychje: I have a couple of bugs I reported in prior releases that are fixed in 20.04 - what's the appropriate step for me to take to mark them as such? It's not clear to me from Launchpad's web UI.
<feoh> I don't see a "Resolve as fixed" button :)
<lotuspsychje> feoh: well normal case scenario's we let the devs decide when a bug is fixxed
<lotuspsychje> but more expert users playing well with launchpad can do it themselfs too
<lotuspsychje> depending on your skills
<lotuspsychje> personally, i dont touch it myself
<feoh> OK so I'll just comment that as a the reporter I can vouch for it as being fixed
<feoh> Thanks!
<lotuspsychje> feoh: yes, a user can always add a comment, its fixxed on his side
<lotuspsychje> feoh: other users and devs will read & test if they can also fix the same way
<feoh> Great. Did that. Thanks.
<lotuspsychje> feoh: oh well, a bug created on 18.04 and got marked fixed, should not be a bug anymore in higher ubuntu releases, so you should not specific mark it solved anymore
<lotuspsychje> feoh: the way around is possible, if the bug would still be there in 20.04 you can add a comment
<feoh> OK so was I wrong to comment about it being fixed in 20.04?
<lotuspsychje> yeah reading your 18.04 bug made me realize
<feoh> How can I know whether or not that's the case?
<feoh> Gonna chalk it up to "I don't think my comments did any harm" and just not do that next time if the bugs are old :)
<lotuspsychje> !bug | feoh the official etiquette
<ubottu> feoh the official etiquette: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its official !flavors, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<feoh> Thanks. FWIW the devs closed 2/3 of the bugs I commented on so I think that was the right call.
<feoh> But I'll also read that :)
#ubuntu+1 2020-02-12
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> anyone want to test an easy bug #1854085 feel free to help
<ubottu> bug 1854085 in totem (Ubuntu) "Totem segfaults on launch" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1854085
<tarzeau> lotuspsychje_: i can confirm, crashes for me too 
<tarzeau> lotuspsychje_: another bug is can you instal libtool-doc AND libtool ?
<tarzeau> lotuspsychje_: Falling back to bus backend, the direct backend failed to initialize: Could not find database file:
<tarzeau> lotuspsychje_: can you test opencubicplayer too, what was the result of the other pkgs i asked you for feedback/testing?
<tarzeau> lotuspsychje_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ocp/+bug/1839038
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1839038 in ocp (Ubuntu) "adplug+libbinio+memory mapped = crash on some files" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<lotuspsychje> tarzeau: libtool libtool-doc gives indeed install troubles: http://dpaste.com/0VS9336
<lotuspsychje> tarzeau: you got an existing bug for that yet?
<lotuspsychje> tarzeau: tnx for duping totem bug
<lotuspsychje> tarzeau: olive, fontmatrix,shotcut,stacer seem all working fine for me
<lotuspsychje> tarzeau: opencubicplayer installed nice, but not familliar enough with the program to understand whats the bug about
<tarzeau> no idea, too lazy to file bug reports, you do it?
<lotuspsychje> sure thing
<tarzeau> lotuspsychje: the github page of opencubicplayer has the keyboard help
<tarzeau> i can star it if you post bug #
<lotuspsychje> allrighty
<lotuspsychje> tarzeau: libtool-doc gets automatic pulled when installing libtool?
<tarzeau> no i just want it
<tarzeau> so i can slam our users RTFM
<lotuspsychje> cause i installed both same time
<tarzeau> no idea, i didn't check
<tarzeau> we don't install Recommends (apt reconfigured)
<tarzeau> less dependency hell, than standard ubuntu/canonical
<lotuspsychje> kk
<lotuspsychje> tarzeau: libtool installes fine alone, its libtool-doc giving the issue
<lotuspsychje> filing the bug..
<tarzeau> it's not the same source package?
<lotuspsychje> libtool-doc was a suggested package, but libtool just installed alone fine so it seems
<lotuspsychje> suggested packages: libtool-doc gfortran | fortran95-compiler gcj-jdk
<tarzeau> yeah, but it's still a bug
<lotuspsychje> yeah sure
<tarzeau> and they could add flang-7 to the fortran stuff with |
<lotuspsychje> tarzeau: bug #1862925
<ubottu> bug 1862925 in libtool (Ubuntu) "libtool-doc gives dpkg error on install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1862925
<lotuspsychje> had to add manual, as libtool-doc isnt able to install as package
 * tarzeau too
<lotuspsychje> apport-collect doesnt coperate neither :p
<tarzeau> we remove apport together with snaps*
<lotuspsychje> lol
<tarzeau> and also turn of motd wget spy
<lotuspsychje> some tight systems you got there :p
<tarzeau> no firewall, all open 1 and 10gbit links both-ways
<lotuspsychje> lovely
<lotuspsychje> tarzeau: i have bug #1862756 also if you like
<ubottu> bug 1862756 in openbox (Ubuntu) "Openbox leaves a trail on new windows" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1862756
<lotuspsychje> affects 20.04 for me too
<tarzeau> i'm not going to exit wmaker to check openbox now
<lotuspsychje> no sweat
<qwertuttyty> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FBfBC8mjb2/ https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rSn5jwH9q5/
<lotuspsychje> qwertuttyty: here is the support channel for 20.04
<qwertuttyty> I think, but I didn 't check that the same errors would be in 20.04. The same in 18.04
<qwertuttyty> Who will check in 20.04? I or...?
<oerheks> line 90:  BIOS 2704 12/15/2015 .. there is Version 2704 2015/12/29 https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/A55BME/HelpDesk_BIOS/
<oerheks> or is the number right, just diferent dat? off
<qwertuttyty> I updated the bios in 2015 year
<qwertuttyty> bought a motherboard in 2014
<qwertuttyty> xchi use with june 2019
<qwertuttyty> dual boot windows + u-mate
<qwertuttyty> windows - ok
<qwertuttyty> I'm tired of waiting when they fix it in ubuntu wrote here
<qwertuttyty> maybe no one knows about errors. I am writing about this for the first time in detail.
<qwertuttyty> It’s not convenient for me to write, I don’t know English.
<qwertuttyty> translate into my language by program translation
<qwertuttyty> vl805 - xchi chip
<qwertuttyty> yes this is the latest version  2704 2015/12/29
<qwertuttyty> FM2+
<mason> Are daily images only for desktop ISOs? Not seeing a 2020 server image.
<mason> s/2020/20.04/
<oerheks> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily/current/
<mason> oerheks: Oh, duh, my eyes passed right over that. Thank you.
<qwertuttyty> but LCD  trough VGA works in U-Mate
<qwertuttyty> have questions for me?
<qwertuttyty> BIOS This I think it makes no sense to consider. For my errors this no sense. Perhaps this is the release date and this is the date of the download to the site.
<qwertuttyty> I updated the latest BIOS not in 2015 but in 2016 in January.
<qwertuttyty> I use kenel 5.4 in 19.10, so it does not make sense to check how xchi will work in 20.04 since kernel 5.4 is also used in 20.04? 
<qwertuttyty> humor: I will install kernel v5.6-rc1 maybe there with xchi it will be different.
<qwertuttyty> vl805
<qwertuttyty> or it's problems not only with vl805, i dont know. What I see, showed
<qwertuttyty> usb 2.0 integrated into motherboard - ok
#ubuntu+1 2020-02-13
<qwertuttyty> Same as the 5.4 https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kzCqrB233R/
<lotuspsychje> vodiylik: 20.04 is still in development right now
<lotuspsychje> vodiylik: meaning breakage & bugs are still possible, feel free to test to daily iso(s)
<vodiylik> I mean final release for using in home computer
<lotuspsychje> vodiylik: 20.04= april is final release
<lotuspsychje> and reccomended to wait till first point release the LTS way, aka 20.04.1
<vodiylik> Thank you :-)
#ubuntu+1 2020-02-15
<guiverc> my `chromium-browser` isn't accepting any text input into page/url/window... i've logged out, restarted but no difference. `snap refresh --beta chromium` to try a different version; no change. any clues appreciated
<oerheks> guiverc, clear the cache of ~/.cache of chromium-browser
<guiverc> thanks oerheks ... `rm`ing now...
<oerheks> :-)
<guiverc> that just increased disk space .5GB !  (2.2gb free increased to 2.7gb)
<guiverc> alas starting chromium didn't fix issue  
<oerheks> oh :-(
<oerheks> one could clear the ~/.config folder too, but then you loose all settings/bookmarks/plugins/malware
<guiverc> thanks, I'll give it a go (the malware sounds interesting...)
<oerheks> :-D
<guiverc> no change, and nothing lost - maybe cause it's a snap; it's stored elsewhere..
<oerheks> i had this once .. https://www.dropbox.com/s/eakrho2sfpgdvbw/virusaanval.png?dl=0
<guiverc> i do have a ~/snap/chromium/ folder so looking there.
<oerheks> oops, yes, my bad, snaps store their malware there 
<oerheks> err config
<guiverc> yeah a windows security alert doesn't quite have the same effect when we're not using windoze
<guiverc> :) on malware err ..
<oerheks> still looking for my C: drive..
<guiverc> my ~/snap/chromium/common/.cache/chromium/Default/Cache looks huge too, you've given me loads of disk space back here too
<guiverc> what was 2.2gb free is now 3.3gb
<oerheks> great
<guiverc> no keybd yet with cache,  next is the malware i guess
<oerheks> how about the logfiles?
<oerheks> if they growing fast too..
<guiverc> nope; (I omitted Code Cache)  .. no go, looking for config
<guiverc> lost malware, but still no keyboard input :(  (but only plus site; 3.6gb of space in $HOME instead of 2.2)
<guiverc> s/site/side
<guiverc> oerheks, success !!!  (my continual re-load of chromium must have re-introduced issue whatever it was (into cache possibly), I redid some of prior commands (rm cache) & now it's working)...   Thanks HEAPS !!  (x2; problem solved & I have more disk space to fill!)
<oerheks> great. still i like to find out what happens so often with chromium browser, is it because of the snap confinement?
<guiverc> i have no idea, and too tired to look tonight..  (I'm adding back privacy.badger, ublock etc)
<guiverc> I can't say I like snap; on reboot so often I find it reporting "Restore session?" & it returns to what it was a ~week prior  (and never as I close down with a single window; always 4-5 windows)
<oerheks> "Privacy Badger blocks spying ads and invisible trackers. " nice
<guiverc> thanks heaps oerheks, nice to have silence with box besides me now off (where I was browsing sites I use chromium with)
<adrian_1908> Hello. Do I see it right that 20.04 LTS won't be defaulting to Wayland? I only found various news articles, so I wasn't sure how authoritative that is.
<tomreyn> adrian_1908: (as already discussed on #ubuntu) it won't.
<tomreyn> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=No-Wayland-Default-20.04-LTS is maybe not the best source, you *may* be able to find a better source on blog.ubuntu.com
<adrian_1908> tomreyn: Sorry, the large response drowned out your early "no". Yeah, that's one of the articles I read. Was just looking for an informed opinion, as those tend to be more current than articles on some topics.
<tomreyn> adrian_1908: FWIW, the daily builds don't default to wayland (except for gdm), and i've seen ubuntu developers confirming it won't be defaulting to wayland for gnome-shell.
<adrian_1908> tomreyn: Nice. I have an Nvidia GPU and need to use proprietary drivers for feature/perf reasons. If the upcoming LTS defaults to- and support X, then I know I have a solid workhorse for the forseeable future. In a few years I can then consider new hardware or a different distro if need be.
<tomreyn> nvidia'S driver situation is probably a major reason why the default isn't changing, yet. sooner or later X will die, though.
<tomreyn> it's already pretty much in bugfix only mode upstream
<tomreyn> where 'already'  is ~ 50 years ;)
<tomreyn> actually more like 35#
<tomreyn> 33 for X11
<adrian_1908> :)
<elhoir> hello folks, i have a trange behavior in Synaptic
<elhoir> it doesnt let me to uninstal packages due to "broken packages"
<elhoir> but i have no broken debs!
<elhoir> uninstall*
<elhoir> can anyone help me?
<oerheks> try first: sudo apt install -f
<oerheks> then run sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade
<oerheks> then try again to remove? 
<oerheks> else; run sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade
<elhoir> oerheks, i did - system is clean
<elhoir> wwell i run sudo apt full-upgrade
<elhoir> its the same thing, isnt it?
<oerheks> that is oke
<oerheks> can you paste the output when you try to remoe?
<oerheks> c/remove
<oerheks> paste.ubuntu.com
<elhoir> whth synaptic?
<oerheks> try from terminal?
<elhoir> ok, well i dont know theexact package name... i try to use * (wildcard) but terminal doesnt seem to allow them
<elhoir> https://pastebin.com/4vkW3UiX (its in spanish)
<oerheks> no visit pastebin, thanks
<oerheks> it needs js
<elhoir> oh sorry
<elhoir> here you are - https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5VTktysBhF/
<oerheks> that is not the way to remove a kernel
<elhoir> hm?
<elhoir> well i did that with previous versions ans no  problem
<elhoir> and*
<oerheks> sudo apt-get purge linux-image-x.x.x-x-generic 
<oerheks> then run update-grub
<oerheks> after reboot, autoremove
<elhoir> i have just made it, tried to remove 5.4.0-12 ... and kernel image is still in /boot
<elhoir> O_O
<elhoir> O_O
<elhoir> wtf
<elhoir> few days ago i triedreinstalling packages && purging, no success
 * oerheks lost interest due to bad language
<elhoir> few days ago i tried reinstalling packages && purging, no success
<elhoir> sorry
<elhoir> ok
<nmrp3> hi
<nmrp3> so because I love to try out new things I did an do-release-upgrade to 20.4
<Bashing-om> nmrp3: Welcome :D
<nmrp3> cheers :)
<nmrp3> so essentially everything works so far except my kde plasma workspace didn't start up - I have a blank desktop with no task bar or anything
<nmrp3> I can start processes with alt-f2, and tab through them, but windows have no borders
<nmrp3> they can be dragged around though - so I have a functioning window manager I guess
<nmrp3> the only other minor thing is that my wireless mouse stopped working, but the wireless keyboard it came with works - go figure
<nmrp3> Running "kstart5 plasmashell" prints out a lot of warnings and errors
<Bashing-om> nmrp3: Await here for one who has KDE experience - not me, see then :) 
<nmrp3> I think "/usr/lib/gdm3/gdm-x-session" may perhaps be to blame? It's got a bunch of error/warning entries in systemctl
<Bashing-om> nmrp3: the log file .xsession-errors on your /home may have some hints ?
<nmrp3> mm, loads of "could not connect to relay relay://******" messages
<nmrp3> I'm going to try sddm and see if things boot with that - back in a couple of minutes
<nmrp3> back
<nmrp3> going to try with clean .cache .confg .local and try again ...
<nmrp3> ok - so that hasn't fixed things
<nmrp3> I@m wondering if I should drop down to a terminal, uninstall everything gnome and kde, reboot, then re-install?
<Bashing-om> !Info kubuntu-desktop
<Bashing-om> !info kubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> kubuntu-desktop (source: kubuntu-meta): Kubuntu Plasma Desktop/Netbook system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.394 (focal), package size 3 kB, installed size 44 kB (Only available for amd64; arm64; armhf; ppc64el)
<nmrp3> ah ... that wasn't installed any more somehow
<nmrp3> so let's try that then
<Bashing-om> !info ssdm
<ubottu> Package ssdm does not exist in focal
<Bashing-om> !info sddm
<ubottu> sddm (source: sddm): modern display manager for X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.18.0-1ubuntu2 (focal), package size 612 kB, installed size 1870 kB
<nmrp3> ok -- going to reboot after installing kubuntu-desktop -- fingers crossed
<nmrp3> hi - that's fixed it I thinl
<nmrp3> thanks
<nmrp3> so the version upgrade somehow lost the desktop pacakge
<Bashing-om> nmrp3: :D Strange things can happen.
<nmrp3> ain't that the truth
